#ubuntu-it 2010-12-27
<Cyanide_> ho tentato un ripristino di gnome eliminando .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity ma non ho risolto il problema
<Cyanide_> quando clicco un collegamento nel menù risorse da home a scaricati non utilizza nautilus per aprirlo ma avvia un applicazione
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, ma se fai click destro su una qualsiasi cartella -> proprietà non riesci ad impostarlo?
<yvesBsAs> no, scusa, click destro -> apri con altra applicazione
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, no, non nem menù risorse, lo gestisco dai nautilus segnalibri ma non so come si sono collegati ad un altra applicazione, tolta l'applicazione i collegamenti non si aprono più
<yvesBsAs> ed allora elimina i segnalibri e ricreali
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, già fatto ma niente, ora volevo fare un bel reset di gnome ma le cartelle che ho eliminato non bastano
<yvesBsAs> cerca la cartella nascosta .nautilus, spetta
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, poi ad esempio la cartella home e scrivania che danno lo stesso problema non sono gestibili dal segnalibri
<yvesBsAs> scusa, come si chiamava il programma che hai levato?
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs,  qtgain, ma poteva essere quello o un altro, devo aver fatto innavertitamente qualche magheggio con il mouse perché tutto andava alla perfezione, poi una mossa sbagliata e mi sono ritrovato con questo problema
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale:
<yvesBsAs> sudo updatedb
<yvesBsAs> e dimmi quando ha terminato
<Cyanide_> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> locate qtgain
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che esce
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547833/
<yvesBsAs> ok, lui è pulito, ma comunque non vedo cosa centra con il problema. è un tootls per la musica..
<Cyanide_> si regola il gain degli mp3
<yvesBsAs> cioè, ora se vuoi aprire dai segnalibri cerca di aprire le cartelle con quello?
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ma si è infilato li, mi sono accorto di aver fatto una mossa strana con il touch del portatile e da quel momento nada.....si non usa nautilus cerca quello
<yvesBsAs> ma per resettare gnome non devi levare pure .local?
<yvesBsAs> spetta un secondo
<yvesBsAs> no, sembra di no..
<yvesBsAs> tira via anche la cartella .kde se c'è, si sa mai
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa c'è all'interno di /.local/share
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ho dato un occhiata un po in giro tra le varie info che si trovano in rete perché non ricordavo esattamente tutte le cartelle da eliminare ma local non la davano, ricordo però che mi successe un problema tempo fa e glpiana mi fece eliminare anche altre cartelle
<yvesBsAs> si, per quello avevo il dubbio, la maggior parte si riferiscono a Gnome Debian, Gnome Ubuntu è modificato, in più molto recente
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ci sono diverse cartelle e 2 file
<yvesBsAs> vedi una di nautilus?
<Cyanide_> no nautilus non ce
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> locate nautilus-metafile
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce
<Cyanide_> nulla
<yvesBsAs> spetta, dubbio, nel terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> nautilus -q
<yvesBsAs> e poi riprova ad aprire dai segnalibri
<Cyanide_> lo avevo già provato ma niente, questo è normale? (nautilus:4431): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Cyanide_> perché è quello che mi risponde quel comando
<yvesBsAs> spetta, dai alt + F2
<yvesBsAs> e scrivi il comando
<yvesBsAs> gconf-editor
<yvesBsAs> ci sei?
<Cyanide_> già è aperto stavo cercando una soluzione
<yvesBsAs> vedi in apps -> nautilus -> preferences
<yvesBsAs> controlla in quella sezione che c'è
<BetaBrain> hemmm scusate  per gli interessati http://www.chimerarevo.com/2010/10/19/i-repository-di-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-sono-stati-aperti/
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, non ce nulla che mi rimandi a risorse o qtgain
<yvesBsAs> non so, cerco un pò, se trovo ti avverto
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs,  ok magari se riesci a capire quali altre cartelle vadano segate per riportare a zero gnome anche se come mi è successo la volta scorsa mi sono perso tutte le impostazioni
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, e se crei un nuovo utente, poi passi tutte le tue cose su di lui?
<Cyanide_> per il nuovo utente posso provare a vedere se risolve il problema...ora vedo
<yvesBsAs> non penso faccia resistenza, se lo fa anche su di lui si è sballato il sistema
<Cyanide_> ora lo provo
<Cyanide_> a dopo
<puccio> notte
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, con altro utente tutto regolare
<yvesBsAs> ok, spostati i dati che hai e poi imposti il proprietario nuovo, amen
<yvesBsAs> vatte la pesca che cavolo è
<Cyanide_> ma resettare questo?
<yvesBsAs> resettare quale? il nuovo?
<Cyanide_> tipo eliminre var user/local e  etc?
<yvesBsAs> eehhhh???
<Cyanide_> no no quello vecchio
<yvesBsAs> ma sei matto te?
<Cyanide_> ho il backup di quelle cartelle
<yvesBsAs> quello sono cartelle del sistema, che hanno a fare con il desktop
<yvesBsAs> e se fossero loro manco il nuovo utente andrebbe, le tue impostazioni personali sono SOLO nella tua home, stop
<Cyanide_> ok
<yvesBsAs> al limite, se vuoi tentare il tutto per tutto, prova ad eliminare altre cartelle/file nascosti nella home del vecchio utente
<yvesBsAs> sei con il nuovo o con il vecchio ora?
<Cyanide_> vecio
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> ls -lha
<yvesBsAs> e mettimi sul paste che esce
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, hai vohia di leggere? http://paste.ubuntu.com/547841/
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, prova a rinominare (op spostare) queste cartelle nella vecchia home
<yvesBsAs> .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .local .config
<Cyanide_> ok
<Cyanide_> termino sessione
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ok grazie..il problema credo si trovasse tra .config e .local
<yvesBsAs> è ripartito?
<Cyanide_> si
<yvesBsAs> penso fosse .config
<yvesBsAs> comunque anche .local può dare noie
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ascolta, ma tutte le cartelle che si creano quando si installano applicazioni e poi rimangono li in giro non ce un modo per eliminarle senza girare tutto il pc?
<yvesBsAs> quelle cartelle sono nella home dell'utente, devi rimuoverle quando rimuovi il programma
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, ok io chiudo che qua è notte fonda
<Cyanide_> grazie come sempre alla prossima
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, buone feste
<Cyanide_> a te bye
<tex_D> sera a tutti, ho cercato in vari forum, senza rispota
<tex_D> quando si fa' l'upload di una foto con firefox si apre una finestrella
<tex_D> ma non si vedono le anteprime, si puo' risolvere questa cosa?
<tex_D> è difficile e perdita di tempo cliccarle una ad una e visualizzare l'anteprima a destra solo di una immagine
<tex_D> mia madre mi ha maledetto per questo :P
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti e buona notte
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<noriega> è possibile avere un "qualcosa" che indica la velocità di scaricamento di transmission sul pannello in alto a dx?
<glpiana> noriega, puoi avere "qualcosa" che indica la velocità di scaricamento globale
<noriega> glpiana, bene, cosa?
<glpiana> noriega, mi pare netspeed, ma apsetta che controllo, che su questo non ce l'ho
<glpiana> dammi un minuto
<noriega> ok
<glpiana> noriega, il pacchetto è netspeed, però mi sa che si deve riavviare gnome per poterlo aggiungere al pannello. torno subito
<glpiana> noriega, mi sbagliavo, non serve riavviare gnome. aggiungi al pannello network monitor
<noriega> glpiana, già fatto grazie come al solito
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<hdr> Ciao solo un'informazione come posso trasferire l'immagine di ubuntu per netbook su pennetta usb
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hdr> buongiorno
<giordano> salve ho istallato rainlendar ma è in lingua inglese come posso installare la lingua ita?
<glpiana> giordano, e che sarebbe sto robo? non lo vedo nei repo
<giordano> http://benzene4ever.blogspot.com/2010/07/rainlendar-un-calendarioagenda.html
<glpiana> giordano, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni, eventualemtne chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<uzzolina07> ...ciao
<jester-> ciao
<uzzolina07> spero che possiate aiutarmi,
<jester-> dica
<uzzolina07> sono assolutamente novizia di ubuntu
<uzzolina07> sul mio desktop lo sto utilizzando serenamente da un pò
<uzzolina07> ma sul notebook...non riesco a installarlo :(
<jester-> uzzolina07: devi fare la live du usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<uzzolina07> cioè l'ho installato da cd normalmente
<uzzolina07> quindi non va bene?
<uzzolina07> perchè poi mi blocca l'avvio
<uzzolina07> compare "HP invent" e poi una schermata nera con cursore lampeggiante
<jester-> uzzolina07: nu va bene. ho confuso io netbook, che non ha cdrom, con notebook
<uzzolina07> meno male ^_^
<uzzolina07> però non me lo avvia
<jester-> uzzolina07: si blocca cd di installazione?
<uzzolina07> parte solo da cd
<uzzolina07> completa l'installazione
<jester-> o il sistema installato
<uzzolina07> il sistema una volta installato non viene caricato
<jester-> uzzolina07: installato su partizione dedicata?
<jester-> o dentro a winzoz
<uzzolina07> installato al posto di windows vista
<uzzolina07> quindi il cd di ubuntu ha eliminato tutte le partizioni esistenti, formattato il pc e installato ubuntu
<jester-> uzzolina07: in recovery mode hai provato?
<uzzolina07> praticamente facendo f10 all'avvio?
<uzzolina07> mi da solo dei test e non delle opzioni
<jester-> uzzolina07: se installato correttamente al boot premendo tab dovrebbe darti il menu di avvio di grub
<jester-> centra nulla f10
<uzzolina07> quindi io avvio il pc, nel momento in cui mi appare la schermata HP INVENT premo TAB e poi?
<jester-> uzzolina07: si premi tab a ripetizione
<jester-> uzzolina07: ma adesso sei da live?
<uzzolina07> adesso sono dal pc del lavoro
<uzzolina07> a casa posso usare ubuntu sul portatile solo in versione "prova e installa"
<uzzolina07> stasera provo a premere tab a ripetizione e vedere che succede
<jester-> uzzolina07: vieni in canale stasera col pc in questione da live
<uzzolina07> Ok è andata!
<uzzolina07> grazie!!!!
<jester-> che si rifà l'installazione manuale
<uzzolina07> perfetto!
<uzzolina07> a stasera!!
<uzzolina07> Buona giornata a tutti
<jester-> bye
<uzzolina07> bye
<maurizio> ciao a tutti come faccio ad installare i driver per la mia scheda grafica? ho un asus eeepc 1201ha e con lspci mi da: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<GianlucaB> Buongiorno a tutti
<GianlucaB> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi un paio di cose?
<GianlucaB> sono nuovo di Ubuntu, e avrei bisogno di aiuto
<condor_uk> un saluto a tutta la comunità ubuntu e i miei migliori auguri di buone feste
<condor_uk> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<condor_uk> potete cortesemente indicarmi come risolvere un problema?
<paccez> Buongiorno
<paccez> Domanda veloce veloce... Tutti gli script e i programmi che si avviano all'avvio del PC sono contenuti in /etc/init e /etc/init.d ?
<glpiana> paccez, no. se devi metterne dei tuoi usa /etc/rc.local
<paccez> Nono, è solo per vedere cosa parte all'avvio ;)
<paccez> Grazie glpiana ^^
<paccez> Adesso ho trovato anche quel che parte con la sessione del GDM quindi dovrei essere a posto... O c'è altro?
<glpiana> paccez, se devi far partire programmi usi le opzioni di avvio di gnome
<paccez> glpiana, no, sto solo guardando cosa si avvia in automatico. Ho trovato quelle due cartelle (dalle quali ho disabilitato plymouth), ho trovato cosa parte con il GDM (dal quale ho disabilitato altro) e in Sistema - Applicazioni d'avvio ho sistemato quel che volevo. È tutto qui giusto? O il PC fa partire altre cose situate altrove?
<glpiana> paccez, il sistema operativo fa aprtire un mucchio di cose prima che si avvii gdm, ma penso che trovi tutto sotto init.d
<NICOLAZZ> CIAO!HO UN PROBLEMA,VORREI ISTALLARE UBUNTU 9.04 SU UN ACER PENTIUM 3!IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO ORA è WINDOWS 2000 PROFESCIONAL..è POSSIBILE ISTALLARLO?
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | NICOLAZZ
<ubot-it> NICOLAZZ: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> NICOLAZZ, la 9.04? un po' datata. metti 10.04
<NICOLAZZ> scusate
<paccez> Esatto glpiana, era proprio quello che intendevo, grazie della conferma.
<NICOLAZZ> non so se lo regge
<glpiana> NICOLAZZ, e che cambierebbe scusa tra 9.04 e 10.04? mica stiamo parlando di windows
<paccez> NICOLAZZ: al massimo puoi provare con Xubuntu o Lubuntu, derivate di Ubuntu molto leggere. Comunque non c'è differenza tra 9.04 o 10.04 come pesantezza né
<paccez> Ecco, anticipato.
<NICOLAZZ> .non sono espertissima,mio cugino mi ha detto istalla questo,ma non ci riesco
<glpiana> NICOLAZZ, seriamente, pensa alla 10.04. la 9.04 tra 6 mesi non sarà più supportata
<NICOLAZZ> ok
<ugone> NICOLAZZ, non ci riesci perchè?non va avanti l'installazione o cosa?
<NICOLAZZ> ci provo
<glpiana> !installazione | NICOLAZZ qui tutto ciò che ti serve leggere
<ubot-it> NICOLAZZ qui tutto ciò che ti serve leggere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<NICOLAZZ> ok grazie
<rais> glpiana, ho installato netspeed ma la velocita di down e upload è totale e non riferita a transmission, è possibile visualizzare solo la velocità di download di transmission?
<rais> o bisogna usare un altro programma al posto di transmission?
<glpiana> rais, mi pareva di avertelo detto prima che dava le velocità globali
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<mistya> ave
<mistya> Non riesco a scrivere su una micro SD
<mistya> qualsiasi cosa provi a fare mi viene detto
<mistya> read only fs
<mistya> che devo fare?
<Lenn> Salve a tutti! Come posso mettere il piedone di Gnome nel mio Gnome-Panel apposto del simbolo di ubuntu?
<Lenn> Come in questo screen http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gnome-2.26.png
<rais> glpiana, già ma non esiste un client che ti possa mostrare la velocità di download sul pannello?
<mistya> Lenn, apri lo zip del tema che usi e cambi la gif
<glpiana> rais, non so dirti
<glpiana> mistya, sicuro che la sd non sia in lock?
<mistya> Sicuro, perché è una microSD e non ha il lock meccanico
<mistya> e poi con il mio android riesco a scriverci su?
<mistya> su!*
<mistya_> ave
<mistya_> glpiana, sono caduto non so se ti è arrivato i
<mistya_> quello che ho scritto
<mistya_> ? mi leggete=
<glpiana> mistya_, sì, ho letto
<jester-> cosa è android?
<jester-> robottino che ti hanno regalato a natale?
<mistya_> No, robottino che sto costruendo
<jester-> viene bene?
<mistya_> se riuscissi a formattare l'sd card per montarci su l'os
<mistya_> andrebbe meglio
<mistya_> :)
<jester-> e che ci vuole a formattare una sd
<jester-> usa gparted
<jester-> te la smunted e te la furmata
<mistya_> gparted
<mistya_> una volta smunted mi dice che è in un fs in sola lettura
<mistya_> che non ha senso
<mistya_> ma tant'è
<jester-> mistya_: e smontata la formatta
<mistya_> no, smontata
<mistya_> inizia la formattazione e mi da errore
<mistya_> Only read fs
<jester-> mai visto formattare una partizione montata
<jester-> devi formattare la partisiù
<mistya_> i know
<mistya_> So formattare -.-
<mistya_> ma qualsiasi tentativo
<mistya_> a SD smontata
<mistya_> mi riporta quell'errore no-sense
<jester-> mistya_: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> metti nel paste
<mistya_> http://pastebin.com/zaEbrEvQ
<jester-> sdb1?
<mistya_> Non so cosa sia
<mistya_> Al pc, oltra che l'hd principale non c'è attaccato altro
<jester-> mistya_: /dev/sdb1   *           3       63092     1955775+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mistya_> HD e MicroSD
<mistya_> Si, ho visto ma non so che l'è
<jester-> se non lo sai tu. è in fat e circa 2 gigga
<jester-> mistya_: da gparted cosa formatti
<mistya_> in fat di circa due giga è la micosd
<mistya_> che è sdb
<jester-> anche li usa sdxx per ideintificare
<mistya_> io formatto sdb non sdb1, sdb1 non me lo segna nemmeno
<jester-> mistya_: sei un po instasato da feste libagioni? è sdb1 che devi formattare o no
<mistya_> Aspetta,  resetto un attimino la testa
<mistya_> ......................loading 87%
<jester-> mistya_ si formatta la partizione non sdx
<jester-> poi ti pamenti
<jester-> mistya_: formatta sdb1
<jester-> è di sdb che non te deve fregà de meno
<kokito> ciao a tutti ubuntu ha iniziato a darmi l'erroe impossibile montare cd not authorized
<kokito> come posso fare?
<jester-> kokito: dopo aver fatto?
<kokito> jester-: niente di particolare!
<kokito> jester-: l'ho mandato in sospensione....
<jester-> kokito: riavviato?
<mistya_> jester-, http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8485/schermataapplicazioneop.png
<kokito> jester-: no non ancora...me la tenevo come ultima alternativa perchè vorrei evitare di riavviarlo troppe volte nella giornata....
<jester-> mistya_:  eddai, devi formattare la partizoine
<jester-> partizione*
<kokito> jester-: anche perchè ultimamente per tutti i problemini lo devo riavviare.....
<jester-> kokito: riavvia
<kokito> jester-: ok....se non funziona ritorno
<kokito> intanto grazie
<pelletta> salve a tutti, sto cercando di configurare dolphin per connettermi alla xbox via ftp, da konqueror riesco ma dolphin non lo vede
<mistya_> jester-, non ti seguo
<pelletta> non riesco ad impostare la configurazione
<jester-> mistya_: è comico che vuoi formattare sdb e non edb1
<jester-> sdb1*
<mistya_> Uomo, sdb1 non mi di formatta
<mistya_> vedi lo shot
<mistya_> io gli dico formattami sdb1
<jester-> mistya_: in cosa vuio formattare
<mistya_> e lui mi risponde, sdb non si formatta! Pezzente di un mistya
<mistya_> fat32
<jester-> mistya_: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<mistya_> umount: /dev/sdb1: non montato
<jester-> mistya_: sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<jester-> mistya_: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<mistya_> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<jester-> mistya_: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<jester-> mistya_: poi va in gparted e crea una partizione
<jester-> che è tornata vergine
<mistya_> dd: apertura di `/dev/sdb': File system in sola lettura
<mistya_> dopo il primo comando
<mistya_> provo ad aprire gparted?
<jester-> mistya_: la sd è taroccata
<OverMe> l'è rottt
<mistya_> xD
<jester-> lè rota
<OverMe> anche la mia pennina usb faceva cosi
<mistya_> dite? ma android la scrive normalmente
<mistya_> umma umma
<jester-> mistya_: è la sd pirlina del cellofono?
<mistya_> No, è una kingston
<mistya_> che uso per la mia reflex
<redmoon> salve a tutti
<mistya_> e anche la reflex la legge
<jester-> mistya_: è collegata diretta al pc o hai montato il cellofono
<mistya_> direttamente al pc
<mistya_> Non ho cellofoni
<jester-> mistya_: è strana la cosa
<jester-> mistya_: che os stai usando
<mistya_> jester-, non poteva essere altrimenti trattandosi di me
<mistya_> sul pc sono con ubunutu 10
<mistya_> .10
<jester-> boh
<hjeldin> ciao
<OverMe> mistya_, levala rimettila e caccia un dmesg | tail
<mistya_> http://pastebin.com/M4pxwHVv
<redmoon> salve chi mi aiuta? devo far partire un dvd immagine su un programma linpus per installare xubuntu e non parte da solo
<redmoon> come faccio in dos?
<glpiana> redmoon, programma linpus?
<glpiana> dos?
<redmoon> linpus 9,4
<glpiana> redmoon, e cosa sarebbe?
<redmoon> linpus linux 9.6
<redmoon> il programma che ho installato, adesso voglio installare xubuntu in quanto piu leggero
<glpiana> redmoon, sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu. non c'è supporto per altre distribuzioni
<hjeldin> avrei un problema con udev, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<redmoon> xubuntu e ubuntu non è la stessa coxa?
<glpiana> redmoon, per installare xubuntu su pc segui la guida all'installazione per ubuntu, è del tutto simile
<glpiana> !installazione | redmoon
<ubot-it> redmoon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> hjeldin, esponi il problem, chi sa ti aiuta
<jester-> redmoon: l'installazione mica la fai da linpus, devi boortare cd o usb con la live
<glpiana> *problema
<mistya_> OverMe, ?
<glpiana> mistya_, non è bello prendere in giro chi sta cercando di aiutarti
<redmoon> ma ho gia' il programma sul dvd, il problema che non parte da solo
<redmoon> come faccio il boort?
<mistya_> glpiana, era scherzoso. Non pensavo di aver offeso nessuno.
<glpiana> redmoon, che programma hai su dvd?
<hjeldin> ok, ho un virtual server hostato su piattaforma XEN, il quale non è raggiungibile via http da un paio di giorni. mi sono collegato con una console d'emergenza e all'avvio della macchina trovo questo errore: http://pastebin.com/6kBLyniJ
<glpiana> mistya_, comunque poco serio visto che stai chiedendo aiuto
<redmoon> xubuntu alternate
<redmoon> 10.4
<mistya_> Mai detto di esserlo :)
<jester->  mistya_ se non è la sd hai l'os a bottane
<mistya_> l'os del pc?
<redmoon> sul pc linux 9,6 il problema che non parte da solo, voglio sapere come fare per farlo partire
<glpiana> redmoon, non è un programma allora, è il sistema operativo. avvii il pc con il dvd inserito e setti il bios del tuo pc affinchè parta da cd invece che da disco rigido
<mistya_> o può essere stato l'android a uccidere tutto?
<redmoon> ecco
<jester-> mistya_: os = operative system /sistema operativo)
<mistya_> Si, ci arrivo fin qui -.-
<jester-> gi android sono pericolosi
<redmoon> bravo glpiana. Ma come faccio a settare il bios
<redmoon> è questo il problema che tasto devo schiacciare
<mistya_> Intendevo è l'os del pc che non riesce a leggerlo o può essere stato android a sballare la schedina?
<hjeldin> ho cercato un po' in giro e ho trovato vaghi riferimenti ad un won't fix su launchpad
<glpiana> redmoon, quello dipende da pc e pc, ed esula dagli argomenti di questo canale. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e dì che computer hai. magari trovi chi lo conosce
<jester-> mistya_: se non è l'uno è l'altro visto che nautilus va in crash
<hjeldin> inoltre, facendo partire la console d'emergenza e digitando top, trovo nesh-hotplug che succhia il 99% della cpu
<redmoon> spiegami una procedura... tipo avvio il pc e premo cosa?
<redmoon> è un pentium il pc
<mistya_> nautilus in crash? 0.0
<glpiana> redmoon, di solito appaiono a schermo i tasti papabili
<redmoon> cosa c e scritto di solito?
<jester-> redmoon: se pc fisso di solito è il tasto canc
<redmoon> ok premo canc
<glpiana> redmoon, puòà essere canc, può essere backspace, può essere untasto funzione
<redmoon> poi?
<redmoon> è il tab
<redmoon> nel mio
<glpiana> redmoon, potrebbe anche avere un tasto a parte per la sequenza di boot
<glpiana> redmoon, comuqnue leggi a schermo e lo scopri
<redmoon> quando entro nel boot cosa c e scritto^?
<redmoon> lo trovo li?
<glpiana> redmoon, sì, cerca, vedrai che lo trovi. più facile che lo trovi tu guardando che noi tirando a idnovinare
<mistya_> jester-, dove lo hai letto il crash di nautilus? Qui non è mai caduto.
<redmoon> ok grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> mistya_, #
<glpiana> [ 2401.554115] nautilus[1549]: segfault at 8 ip 0808a882 sp bff47190 error 4 in nautilus[8048000+198000]
<jester-> prima di OverMe a cui puzzano i piedi
<glpiana> lol
<tull> purtroppo su linux lo sctolling dei browsers rispetto a windows con la mia scheda nvidia è molto peggio, ho un portatile con windows vista ed ha una scheda intel e li va perfetto
<OverMe> e mica poco
<glpiana> tull, bene
<tull> e so che non cdi sarà nulla da fare
<glpiana> tull, e quindi?
<jester-> mistya_: te scumett che se usi una live la sd te la furmata?
<tull> ci si accontenta
<glpiana> !chat | tull
<ubot-it> tull: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mistya_> jester-, mo provo subito. Anche se inizio a pensare che il problema sia nel lettorino di schede che su winzozzo non funzionav
<mistya_> mo prov, a dop
<jester-> allora sei pirla
<mistya_> beh, su linux è la prima volta che da problemi
<hjeldin> sempre cercando in giro ho trovato un vago riferimento a ricompilare il kernel, ma li non so dove mettere lemani
<mistya_> mentre su windows credevo che fosse windows ad esser fondamentalmente idiota
<jester-> ci prerndi per il culo?
<mistya_> a me?
<jester-> eh
<mistya_> cioè, chiedi a me?
<mistya_> No
<mistya_> -.-
<mistya_> Che ho detto mo?
<glpiana> hjeldin, ma tu puoi accedere fisicamente a sta installazione?
<jester-> che il letur su win non va
<mistya_> Eh
<mistya_> ma pensavo che servissero driver
<mistya_> o altra roba
<hjeldin> glpiana: no, è una vps hostata a milano
<mistya_> Su linux è sempre andato liscio
<jester-> mistya_: va va
<glpiana> hjeldin, allora anche se sapessi compilare il kernel non t servirebbe a nulla
<mistya_> giuro.
<hjeldin> glpiana: ottimo allora
<mistya_> Giuro su OverMe
<hjeldin> nessuna idea su cosa possa essere?
<mistya_> ora provo con un portatile con un livecd
<mistya_> e vi fo sapere
<mistya_> a dopo.
<hjeldin> non ho effettuato aggiornamenti di regente
<hjeldin> sembra che nesh-hotplug vada in loop e non si schioda, tant'è che in init.d trovo killnesh
<hjeldin> il quale fa pkill -9 nesh
<hjeldin> comunque se ho ben capito udev deve solo riempire la lista di devices in /dev e montare le partizioni
<hjeldin> riesco a far partire tutti i vari servizi manualmente, il problema è che fare service start per ogni servizio ogni volta che riavvio il server mi scoccia
<jester-> ma i servizi li sono a default?
<hjeldin> cioè?
<jester-> cioè sono attivi per partire al boot?
<hjeldin> si
<jester-> strano che non partano allora
<jester-> prova a rimetterli
<hjeldin> direi che è strano il contrario
<hjeldin> http://pastebin.com/6kBLyniJ
<jester-> strano che non siavviino
<hjeldin> "General error mounting filesystems." non mi ispira molta fiducia
<jester-> hai qualche partizione a bottane?
<hjeldin> non che io sappia
<jester-> hjeldin: fare una scansione dei filessystem male non fa
<hjeldin> uhm
<hjeldin> in effetti dice che non contiene una tabella di partizione valida
<redmoon> salve
<redmoon> ho cercato di installare xubuntu
<hjeldin> jester-: però riesco ad accedere ai dati personali nella mia home
<redmoon> ma mi dice: che la mia cpu non va bene in quanto è i686 cosa vuol dire? che tipo di kernel devo installare su questa cpu? qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<redmoon> la cpu cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> hjeldin: sudo touch /frorcefsck   al rebboot ti fa la scansione
<jester-> poi se poerdura quantomeno hai eliminato una possibile causa
<jester-> redmoon: che hai il processore (cpu) a 32 bitti
<hjeldin> jester-: /dev/sda1: clean, 88040/1300480 files, 1118001/2596864 blocks
<redmoon> quindi ? qualcuno mi consiglia che tipo di so devo installare? è troppo poco questa cpu?
<redmoon> è da buttare il pc?
<hjeldin> redmoon: devi scaricare la versione 32bit di xubuntu
<jester-> hjeldin:  sudo update-rc.d sevizio default
<redmoon> sai dove la trovo?
<jester-> se gia lo è te lo dice
<jester-> redmoon: no ma devi installare un sisrtema i386 e nonn amd64
<jester-> !maverick
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<hjeldin> jester-: ma il problema è che non monta il filesystem, non che non avvia i servizi
<redmoon> mi puoi consigliare dove trovarlo?
<jester-> hjeldin: fstab a posto?
<redmoon> mi hanno dato il sito di xubuntu
<hjeldin> jester-: http://pastebin.com/UgW9Er6z ho aggiornato con fstab
<hjeldin> teoricamente è ok
<jester-> redmoon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<redmoon> grazie
<Holden> jester-, vuole xubuntu :D
<Holden> redmoon, alt
<ezio> aiuto . ho installato ubuntu. rete funziona, wifi no.qualcuno sa cosa devo fare?
<redmoon> non va bene?
<Holden> redmoon, questo è xubuntu 10.10 a 32bit: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ezio> la rete col cavo perfetta. senza cavo non funziona
<jester-> hjeldin: qui mi fermo, Holden ti potrebbe assister meglio su server
<jester-> ezio: apri un terminale
<ezio> ok
<jester-> ezio: dai iwconfig e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<ezio> però sto chattando da un altro pc. apro lo stesso?
<jester-> !paste | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ezio: attacca il filo e vieni qui col pc in questione
<hjeldin> Holden: mi puoi aiutare?
<redmoon> cosa mi consigli ubuntu o xubuntu? il pc è vecchio. lo regalo a mia sorella, serve per navigare su internet e metterci delle foto. poi le regalo anche un hd esterno cosi non riempie la memoria del hd fisso.
<Holden> hjeldin, forse :D qual'è il problema?
<hjeldin> questo : http://pastebin.com/UgW9Er6z
<hjeldin> si inchioda all'avvio
<hjeldin> è una vps su XEN
<Holden> redmoon, se hai già il livecd di ubuntu provalo sul pc vecchio, altrimenti scaricati xubuntu. in teoria sarebbe bene provare entrambi e vedere come va, se ti piace l'interfaccia, etc
<jester-> redmoon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<redmoon> ma non ha grosse pretese... importante che metta le foto dei bambimi
<redmoon> serve qualcosa di leggero
<redmoon> sto scaricando quello xubuntu
<Holden> hjeldin, hmm, non saprei. mi vengono in mente due cose 1) controlla che i filesystems siano ok 2) usa gli uuid in fstab
<jester-> redmoon: chiedi a leopesto per lubuntu
<redmoon> Grazie di tutto comunque
<Holden> redmoon, allora vai con xubuntu
<jester-> Holden: quella degli uiid non mi era venuta in mente
<redmoon> non mi importa. Se tu pensi che xubunti va bene allora scarico e masterizzo queello
<hjeldin> Holden: ok, come ricavo gli uuid? :D
<redmoon> ultima cosa
<jester-> sudo blkid
<Holden> hjeldin, sudo blkid
<jester-> hihi
<hjeldin> grazie
<redmoon> posso masterizzare sulle stesso dvd? o devo farlo su uno vergine?
<jester-> redmoon: sempre vergine
<redmoon> ok... grazie
<jester-> redmoon: a meno che sia un riscrivibbile
<Holden> hjeldin, la sintassi è di questo tipo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547941/
<redmoon> dvd inscriptible
<Holden> hjeldin, ma magari con un livecd controlla prima che i fs siano ok
<redmoon> dvd + R
<hjeldin> Holden: ok problemino, non ho accesso in scrittura al /
<hjeldin> Holden:  è una VPS, non ho accesso fisico al server
<Holden> hjeldin, ok, allora mi sa che devi chiedere aiuto a chi ti fornisce il servizio
<hjeldin> Holden: sono stralenti :( ma quindi dici che udev non c'entri nulla?
<Holden> hjeldin, potrebbe essere, non sono un esperto di udev
<ezio_> wifi non funziona. cavo di rete si. aiuto...
<hjeldin> Holden: ok grazie lo stesso
<jester-> ezio sei col pc in questione?
<ezio_> si
<ezio_> terminal fatto
<jester-> ezio dai iwconfig e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> hjeldin, di niente. se te la cavi con l'inglese puoi provare a chiedere su #ubuntu (o #debian , ma non dirgli che usi ubuntu :D)
<ezio_> iw config non era installato. adesso dovrebbe esserci, ma mi dice : "nl80211 not found"
<jester-> ezio iwconfig tutto attaccato
<dante> ciao a tutti
<jester-> ezio  alura?
<ezio_> ho cliccato paste non succede niente?
<jester-> ezio incolla metti il nick e clicca paste
<ezio_> scusa è la prima volta in ubuntu, è un mondo assolutamente nuovo
<jester-> eziopoi incolli qui l'url della pagina
<ezio_> l'ho già fatto. rifaccio.
<jester-> eh
<dante> c'e' qualcuno che puo' chiarirmi perche' nn riesco a scaricare dei giochi dai repo ufficiali????
<jester-> dante: sempre che i giochi che cerchi siano nei repo
<jester-> !giochi \ dante
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'giochi \\ dante'
<jester-> !giochi | dante
<ubot-it> dante: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<ezio_> non capisco cos'è l'url e di quale pagina
<ezio_> santa ignoranza :)?
<jester-> ezio tipo http://sticazz.tecapì
<ezio_> jester?
<jester-> ezio della pagina dopo aver fatto paste
<ezio_> no... mi dice no wireless estensione
<jester-> ezio sudo apt-get install patebinit
<jester-> ezio pastebinit | ls pci
<dante> caro jester assolutamente si succede una cosa strana
<jester-> ma va
<ezio_> è impossibile trovare il pacchetto patebinit
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547948/
<jester-> ezio sudo apt-get install pastebinit mancava ua s
<jester-> ezio incolla lspci
<ezio_> lspci vuol dire taglia e incolla i messaggi dati da pastebinit, sempre in pastebin?
<ezio_> fatto
<jester-> ezio  url please
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547950/
<ezio_> c'è qualcuno o sono scollegato?
<ezio_> jester ci sei?
<jester-> ezio incolla la risposta a lspci
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547955/
<ezio_> arrivata bene?
<jester-> ezio devi dare il comando: lspci dare enter
<jester-> e poi incollare quello
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547957/
<ezio_> ci 6 sempre?
<jester-> ezio lol solo lspci devi dare
<jester-> ezio nel terninale lspci | pastebinti e incolla qui l'indiris che esce
<jester-> lspci | pastebinit
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547958/
<jester-> Holden: merd la solita broadcoma
<ezio_> casini?
<jester-> ezio vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<ezio_> fatto
<Holden> jester-, lol
<jester-> ezio cosa vedi
<jester-> ezio vedi un qualcosa cica broadcom?
<ezio_> driver bradcom sta senza fili        sono in uso driver proprietari
<jester-> circa
<jester-> ezio ne dovresti vedere di 2 tipi
<ezio_> attivato e attualmente in uso
<jester-> sta e bcm
<jester-> quel è attivo
<ezio_> solo broadcom sta senza fili
<jester-> ezio apri un terminale
<ezio_> non ce n'è un altro
<jester-> ezio copia incolla i comandi che ti passo nel terminale
<ezio_> fatto
<ezio_> ok
<jester-> ezio wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ezio_> anche l'indirizzo?
<jester-> ezio tutto
<jester-> meno ezio
<jester-> quando ha fatto fischia
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547959/
<ezio_> fiiiii
<jester-> ezio  tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ezio_> fatto ma come se non la leggesse
<jester-> ezio sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> potrebbe dire che già è installato
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547963/                    sperem
<jester-> ezio  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jester-> ezio spe
<jester-> ezio cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> ezio  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547965/
<jester-> avevo zompato un passaggio
<jester-> ezio cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> e poi
<jester-> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547966/
<jester-> ezio sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> ezio sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> ezio iwconfig
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547967/
<jester-> pensa te
<jester-> ezio sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> ezio no error?
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547968/
<jester-> ezio sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Matt_91> 'sera
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547969/
<GianlucaB> Buonasera
<GianlucaB> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> ezio a posto, dovresti avere la wifi nell'icona di rete in alto, scollega la filo e collega la wifi
<dante> jester e' troppo impenato qualcuno esperto di giochi??
<Matt_91> non riesco a connettermi attraverso internet al mio server FTP, mentre dalla rete locale si, ho configirato la porta in ascolto 2121 e aperto le porta 20 e 2121 sul router
<jester-> nu stiamo tutti a digerire
<jester-> dante: se non dici il problema
<ezio_> grazie jester ti faccio sapere
<dante> scusami
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> ezioprova che va
<jester-> dante: che gioco stai cercando di pacioccare
<dante> ho scaricato urban terror o altri progranni mi accade
<jester-> dante: il 3d funza?
<GianlucaB> bene, premetto che sono nuovo di Ubuntu, ho insttallato un software tramite un file.deb, ora dove lo trovo questo software?
<dante> che il puntatore del mouse si ingrandisce si apre la schermata e scompare
<jester-> dante: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Matt_91> GianlucaB: quale programma? comunque dovresti trovarlo nei menù, se il programma prevede un avvio dai menù, altrimenti devi crearti te un lanciatore
<dante> mi sa che il 3d nn l'ho abilitato
<jester-> GianlucaB: usualmente, se il deb non è fatto da pirla, nei menu, se non lo vedi dai killall gnome-panel
<jester-> dante: glxinfo | grep rendering
<GianlucaB> ho installato avg antivirus, versione free per linux
<jester-> GianlucaB: toglilo che serve a una cippa
<ezio__> jester... non va mi dice errore caricamento pagina
<jester-> ezio riavvia
<Matt_91> haha!
<ezio__> ok
<GianlucaB> lo so, ma devo controllare un altro hd, dove probailmente c'è un virsu
<GianlucaB> virus+
<jester-> GianlucaB: quindi?
<GianlucaB> quindi l'installatore mi dice che è insttallato,  ma dove?
<GianlucaB> non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<Matt_91> GianlucaB: allimite se proprio vuoi controllare file vai su Ubuntu Software center e installati KlamAV
<jester-> GianlucaB: menu applicazioni /strumenti di sistema?
<jester-> GianlucaB: killall gnome-panel se noncomapre
<GianlucaB> su strumenti di sistema c'è solo dolphin che non sò cosa sia
<jester-> GianlucaB: killall gnome-panel e riguarda neiu menu
<jester-> GianlucaB: facile che sia in amministrazione
<GianlucaB> ho guardato da tutte le parti, non lo vedo
<GianlucaB> ho fatto anche una ricerca, ricerando la parola avg, ma l'unico file trovato è il file deb che ho scaricato
<jester-> GianlucaB: terminale: avg e batti un paio di volte tab
<goldrake> GianlucaB, ma hai cercato con il cerca di windows?
<Matt_91> ma poi GianlucaB vedo chè c'è solo la versione server di avg per linux, non è che per caso è a linea di comando?
<jester-> facile che si
<GianlucaB> mi è sucito questo ....     avgcfgctl   avgctl      avgdiag.sh  avgdump     avgscan     avgupdate
<jester-> no istruzioni sul sito?
<ezio_> jester non funziona ancora
<jester-> GianlucaB: lancia avgscan a vedere che succede
<goldrake> jester-, sempre con ste istruzioni e manuali, ma siete una noia
<GianlucaB> come lo lacio?
<GianlucaB> lancio?
<Matt_91> ecco goldrake io è settimane che mi sto leggendo manuli di apache e ftp server, se sapevo chiamavo a te :)
<jester-> goldrake: eccasso mica è colpa mia se il leggere ha sositiuto abbassamento vosta per le seghe
<Matt_91> anzi se sai risolvere il mio problema...
<jester-> vista*
<jester-> GianlucaB: loscrivi nel terminalo e dai enter
<GianlucaB> se lo scrivo nel terminale mi esce avg:comando non trovato
<GianlucaB> ma è così difficile installare un programma, e poi trovarlo?
<jester-> GianlucaB: dovresti guardare le istruzioni d'uso sul sito
<ezio__> jester, scusa ho fTTO ANCORA UN TENTATIVO, MA NON HA AVUTO SUCCESSO
<GianlucaB> ma su linux non c'è la possibilità di vedere dove è installato?
<ezio__> fatto
<GianlucaB> quale è il percorso...
<jester-> ezio destro su icona rete, modifica connessioni
<ezio__> poi?
<GianlucaB> sul sito ti forniscono il file di download, ma non ti dicono come andarlo a cercare
<jester-> ezio tab senza fili
<jester-> ezio c'è eth1?
<ezio__> alice si connette e si disconnette
<GianlucaB> io pensavo fosse una cosa molto semplice, installo il programma, e poi lo uso
<GianlucaB> e invece quà su Ubuntu è tutto più complicato
<jester-> ezio c'è eth1?
<ezio__> eth0 si, eth 1 no
<jester-> ezio nel tab senza fili
<ezio__> cos'è "tab"?
<jester-> le etichette sopra
<ezio__> sono in senza fili
<jester-> hai via cavo, senza fili banda larga
<dante> unn saluto a jester ed a tutti i frequentatori impegni di lavoro mi obbligano ad salutarvi
<jester-> ezio e non c'è nulla?
<ezio__> le ho tutte, via cavo senza fili vpn ecc
<jester-> ezio clicca senza fili
<ezio__> fatto
<jester-> cosa c'è dentro
<ezio__> auto alice col mio numero
<jester-> ezio falla diventare blu e poiclicca modifica
<ezio__> ultimo uso: adesso
<ezio__> fatto
<jester-> ezio entra in ipv4
<ezio__> ok
<jester-> ezio setta autoamatico /DHCP) solo indirizzi
<ezio__> ok
<jester-> ezio mo in server dns scrivi 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> virgola fra uno e l'altro
<ezio__> fatto
<jester-> ezio applica
<ezio__> fatto
<jester->  chiudi
<ezio__> chiuso
<jester-> ezio uname -r cosa risponde
<jester-> incolla qui
<ezio__> in terminal?
<jester-> zi
<ezio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547977/
<ezio__> 2.6.35-24-generic    scusa
<jester-> ezio sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-24-generic
<jester-> ezio poi rova
<GianlucaB> scusate se continuo a rompere,  stò sempre cercando di installare questo Avg, e leggo che lo devo aprire con gdebi-gtk.
<GianlucaB> dove lo trovo?
<ezio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547980/
<jester-> GianlucaB: clicchi il file e fa da solo
<ezio__> riavvio?
<jester-> ezio ok ha fatto
<jester-> ezio nu
<ezio__> asp
<jester-> ezio sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> ezio sudo modprobe b43
<GianlucaB> sulle istruzzioni di installazzione, c'è scritto di non scaricare il file, ma di scegliere apri con gdebi-gtk
<jester-> GianlucaB: prima lo devi scaricare
<ezio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547981/
<ezio__> ahi fatal error
<GianlucaB> ho già provato a scaricarlo, ma non funziona
<jester-> ezio riavvia
<ezio__> ok
<jester-> GianlucaB: se non hai il file sul pc mica lo installi, forse da errore di dipendenze
<jester-> = el va ben no per il sistema
<GianlucaB> il file l'ho scaricato su pc, e lo installato
<jester-> ssenza errori?
<jester-> GianlucaB: se è correttamente installato non ti rimane che trovare come usarlo
<GianlucaB> ora Avg dovrebbe trovarsi in applicazioni, accessori, ma invece non c'è
<jester-> GianlucaB: dai killall-gnome-panel
<jester-> se hai gnome
<jester-> GianlucaB: dai killall gnome-panel
<GianlucaB> cioè?
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> e pi gurada nei menu
<jester-> guarda*
<ezio_> eccomi, stacco il cavo?
<jester-> ezio scoolega da icone e collega la wifi
<GianlucaB> ho fatto, cosa dovrebbe accadere?
<ezio_> scollega vuol dire disconnetti?
<jester-> ezio yess
<GianlucaB> non succede nulla
<jester-> GianlucaB: è comparso nel menu?
<GianlucaB> no
<jester-> sigh
<GianlucaB> dicevo che sul sito Avg da dove ho scaricato il file, c'è la guida
<jester-> GianlucaB: leggila
<GianlucaB> e dice di NON scaricare il file sul pc
<ezio__> jester, non c'è più la connessione senza fili
<jester-> ezio ieconfig
<jester-> iwconfig
<GianlucaB> ma di aprirolo con gdebi-gtk
<jester-> GianlucaB: è la stessa cosa
<OverMe> e che cambia
<GianlucaB> si , ma io questo gdebi non ce l'ho
<jester-> lo scarichi lo clicchi e si apre il cazzillo
<ezio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547985/
<GianlucaB> e quindi , come cavolo faccio a trovare questo programma installato?
<jester-> Gianluca gdebi non c'è piu in maverick, usa software center
<GianlucaB> possibile che non esiste un modo per vedere se c'è e dove si è installato?
<jester-> ezio sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> Gianluca avg tab tab
<GianlucaB> l'ho già fatto e mi dice  avgcfgctl   avgctl      avgdiag.sh  avgdump     avgscan     avgupdate
<GianlucaB> ora dove è installato?
<jester-> lancia avgdiag.sh
<ezio__> non ha scritto nulla e la connessione alice si è connessa
<jester-> ezio e va bene?
<GianlucaB> mi esce          It is needed to launch this script as root.
<ezio__> compare una scritta:  driver con restrinzioni disponibili
<jester-> ezio clicca
<jester-> ezioa bilita il b43
<OverMe> GianlucaB, mettici il sudo davanti
<ezio__> broadcom b43 wireless driver non attivato
<ezio__> ok
<jester-> attivalo
<jester-> se non installa il firm fa neinte che gia lo abbiamo fatto prima
<GianlucaB> mi è uscita una serie di Exporting.....
<jester-> e basta?
<GianlucaB> in fondo dice Diagnostic data packed to avgdiag_2010-12-27_17-29-47.tar.gz.
<jester-> GianlucaB: uno di questo dovrebbe lanciare la gui avgcfgctl   avgctl      avgdiag.sh  avgdump     avgscan     avgupdate
<GianlucaB> con sudo davanti?
<jester-> male non fa
<ezio__> ha sconnesso e riconnesso alice col nuovo driver
<jester-> ezio sei da wifi?
<ezio__> no
<jester-> provala
<ezio__> scollego il cavo?
<jester-> riavvia
<ezio__> ok
<jester-> stacca lu cavo
<GianlucaB> li ho provati tutti, ognuno fà comparire una serie di istruzioni, ma nessuno mi lancia il software
<OverMe> magari è il caso di leggerle
<GianlucaB> leggere cosa?
<Gianluca> Ciao, qualcuno utilizza Maverick installato su un Sony Vaio? Problemi con il riconoscimento dell'hardware?
<GianlucaB> Aspam.logging.private.filelog=false
<OverMe> -.-
<jester-> Gianluca non audio?
<GianlucaB> audio?
<jester-> Gianluca il pc non parla?
<jester-> non suona?
<GianlucaB> sono tutte istruzzioni, per me incormpensibili, tipo Aspam.logging.private.filename=aspam.priv.log
<ezio_> ma sei un GRANDE !!!
<jester-> ezio funza?
<ezio_> ma si..
<OverMe> GianlucaB, non avevi detto che c'era una guida?
<ezio_> grazie davvero.
<ezio_> anche per la pazienza
<GianlucaB> si infatti la guida, dice che dopo averlo installato, dovrei trovarmi il software in applicazioni, accessori
<GianlucaB> e poi ovviamente spiega come utlizzare il programma
<jester-> ezio de nada
<GianlucaB> il problema è che io non trovo il sftware installato
<ezio_> buono studio e auguri
<COSMO> ciao scusate penso di avere un grosso problema, volevo chiedere se avessi il processore rotto riuscirei ugualmente a avviare la live di ubuntu?  lo chiedo perchè ero dentro windows  a un certo punto il pc mi si è spento dicolpo e non cè stato piu modo di riavviare il pc , ho tentato di reinstallarlo ma mentre mi carica l'installazione mi da schermata blu e si riavvia di colpo
<COSMO> se il processore fosse rotto riuscirei ugualmente a entrare nella live di ubuntu?
<jester-> COSMO: se il procio fosse a bottane non ti si avvierebbe il pc
<OverMe> GianlucaB, sta guida dove sta? linkala
<GianlucaB> http://www.tuxjournal.net/?p=863
<OverMe> 18 settembre 2007
<OverMe> sarà mica un po vecchiotta la situazione?
<GianlucaB> il file scaricato ovviamente è quello originale da sito di Avg, che è datato 2010
<COSMO> jester- sto facendo questa domanda perche il pc siccome il processore è sempre in overclock ho paura di averlo rotto , magari come si mette a lavorare un po il prcessore si blocca tutto, , ho controllato l'hard disk da qui e ha ancora tutti i dati   , non riesco a capire come mai succede sta cosa
<GianlucaB> è un deb, quindi credo bastava installarlo, e invece...
<OverMe> ma la guida no, magari hanno modificato avg nel frattempo
<jester-> COSMO: rotto prorio non funza. ovelroccato scalda e si ipianta
<jester-> se e se amd fonde
<COSMO> jester- il fatto è che adesso ho messo a default tutto nel bios pero' come tendo di reinstallare windows non arriva all'installazione e mi si riavvia di colpo e per un microsecondo si vede una schermata blu
<jester-> COSMO: ma installa ubuntu
<jester-> poi winzoz lo virtualizzi
<GianlucaB> si ma su Ubuntu io stò sudando 7 camice
<GianlucaB> non mi riesce di installare nulla,
<jester-> Gianluca ma va
<GianlucaB> la scheda video, non và
<GianlucaB> la stampante non và
<GianlucaB> i programmi non mi iresce di installarli
<jester-> miii hai un hw cinese bastardo?
<GianlucaB> porca miseria
<COSMO> comunque io non è che vengo qui su ubuntu solo per emmergenza, io ubuntu lo uso solo che devo sistemare pure l'hard disk dove lo avevi installato perche avevo sia windows che ubuntu in due hard disk separati, e mi dava il boot all'avvio dei sue sistemi, poi un giorno ho dovuto reinstallare windows e nonmi ha piu fatto accedere a quel meno e non ho piu potuto avviare da solo ubuntu
<jester-> COSMO: quindi linux funza
<COSMO> siccome ho dei dsti dove avevo ubuntu che non vorrei perdere , se io reinstallo ubuntu mi sa che perdo tutto
<jester-> Gianluca non esagerare
<COSMO> no adesso sto usando la live  quello su hard disk nonmi parte
<GianlucaB> infatti, piano piano con la calma, riuscirò a fare tutto
<jester-> COSMO: basta che non installi su partizione di winzoz e non perdi nulla
<GianlucaB> allora ora visto che avg, non ne vuol sapere di funzionare, provo con un altro antivirus
<jester-> Gianluca consiglio per antivirus: fallo fare a winzoz
<COSMO> no ma jester-  io ho un hard disk con ubuntu e l'altro con windows solo che non so come mai mi è gia capitato due volte che ho dovuto reinstallare windows e non mi è piu ripartito nemmeno ubuntu
<GianlucaB> il problema è che winzoz, non ne vuol più sapere di funzionare
<jester-> COSMO: forse hai cambiato la sequenza di boot e ti parte hd sbagliato
<GianlucaB> propio a causa di un virus
<COSMO> GianlucaB:  scusa tu dici che per un virus non riesco nemmeno piu a reinstallare windows?
<GianlucaB> si esatto
<jester-> COSMO: secondo me hai il cd winzoz farlocco
<GianlucaB> coè almeno io non ci riesco più
<COSMO> jester-:  si vabe io ho un windows non originale ma sta cosa qui è la prima volta che succede
<GianlucaB> no ho il cd originale, quello tutto serigrafato, ma alla fine dell'installazione, il computer si riavvia sempre
<GianlucaB> appare una schermata blu, e poi si riavvia
<ezio_> non mi legge i file wma
<ezio_> mancano dei codec?
<OverMe> GianlucaB, se formatti all'installazione non può essere un virus
<jester-> eh
<COSMO> come GianlucaB  scusa ma vabe a te te lo installa ma a  me non me lo fa nemmeno installare , , il discorso è che dentro l'hard disk dove ho windows ho piu di un tera di dati da salvare e non posso formattare tutto
<COSMO> no io non ho formattato, ho cambiato cartella di installazione  e volevo reistallarlo cosi
<jester-> COSMO: i dati dalla partizione win li pii con la live
<GianlucaB> l'hd è diviso in 3 partizioni, e nelle altre due ho dei dati che quindi non posso formattare
<ezio_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<GianlucaB> ho eliminato la partzione dove c'era windows, ricreata quella partzione, e riinstallato
<jester-> Gianluca basta formattare quella del sistema
<jester-> ezio cu fu
<OverMe> i "dati" non si autoavviano a terminazione dell'installazione. non è un virus
<COSMO> scusa jester-  cosa mi hai chiesto non ho capito , se vedo i dati con la live nell'hard disk?
<ezio_> ciao mi sono ricordato che non mi legge i file wma
<GianlucaB> niente,  finisce tutta l'installazione, e poi appena finito, quando dovrebbe avviarsi windows, schermata blu
<jester-> COSMO: se il fs è sano dalla live lo monti e ci fai quello che ti serve
<COSMO> ma si jester-  io da qui nella live i dati li vedo tutti
<COSMO>  ma comunque GianlucaB  n virus farebbe tutto sto casino?
<jester-> COSMO: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<COSMO> io avevo installazo l'antivirus avast e non è servito a niente az
<GianlucaB> il problema è che prima di tutto questo, mi si è installato un security shield, che faceva del casino
<jester-> !paste | COSMO
<ubot-it> COSMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<COSMO> si adesso lo faccio jester-
<GianlucaB> l'ho eliminato un paio di volte, ma ad ogni riavvio, risaltava fuori questo coso
<ezio_> jester, scarico un convertitore di file o posso leggerli direttamente scaricando dei codec?
<GianlucaB> poi all'ennesimo riavvio, winzoz ha smesso di funzionare
<OverMe> GianlucaB, vabbè qua non è supporto per windows, comunque la schermata blu basta leggerla per capire qual'è il problema
<COSMO> ma scusa ma dopo aver formattato non dovrebbe piu succedere che non si riavvia windows
<jester-> ezio_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<COSMO> io continuo a pensare che mi si sia scassato ilprocessore az
<GianlucaB> il problema è che nell'hd ho altre partzioni che non ho formattato
<GianlucaB> e se il virus fosse annidato li?
<jester-> o che ms mo fotte i tarocchi sul nascere
<COSMO> no m aio ho solo una partizione dove ho windows GianlucaB
<COSMO> quindi sta cosa mi pare strana proprio
<OverMe> GianlucaB, ripeto che non è possibile che il virus si autoavvii a installazione pulita
<OverMe> e finiamo qui l'off topic
<GianlucaB> allora cosa è
<OverMe> leggi la schermata blu e lo scoprirai
<GianlucaB> si appare un millesimo di secondo e poi si riavvia
<jester-> è il leggere il problema
<OverMe> c'è il modo per non far riavviare appena esce la schermata in modo da poterla leggere
<GianlucaB> quale?
<OverMe> eai
<OverMe> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<COSMO> scusa overme ma secondo te se il processore fosse danneggiato io riuscirei a entrare nellalive di ubuntu? perche loro mi han detto di no'
<COSMO> comunque adesso faccio fdisk  fjest
<OverMe> COSMO, se il processore è rotto il pc non parte
<COSMO> jester-:
<COSMO> e ma sta cosa caz è davvero strana
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<COSMO> ora lo faccio jester-
<OverMe> fai un ciec del disco e della ram
<jester-> la ram cucca fa dare i numeri al pc
<GianlucaB> nel mio caso se fosse un problema di procio o ram, non dovrebbe nemmeno funzionare ubuntu?
<COSMO> jester ma az ma la ram mi si è rotta cosi di colpo?
<COSMO> comunque ho fatto sudo fdisk -l  ma per la ram cosa devo fare
<jester-> COSMO: eh mica che si fotte piano piano
<COSMO> cioè se io rimetto le ram vecchie dovrebbe ripartire se fosse la ram
<jester-> cambiando le ram forse hai fatto qualche casino
<ezio_> jester, si è bloccato a scaricare quando è al 39%. che faccio?
<COSMO> ma poi come mai entro nella live  se la ram è rotta
<jester-> ezio ridai il comando
<COSMO> non dovrebbe succedere pure qui che mi si riavvia?
<jester-> COSMO: fa vedere sto fdisk
<COSMO> adesso un attimo
<COSMO> jester-:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/548000/
<jester-> COSMO: bella tabella partizioni da ciuchi, winzoz sta su sdb1?
<COSMO> si windows ta nel hard disk  da 1500
<COSMO> con un apartisione sola
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> da ciuchi pure un tera e mezzo sola partizione
<COSMO> si ma comunque con sto comando nin mi esce niente
<COSMO> non mi esce niente
<jester-> COSMO: vai in /mnt
<jester-> e vedi se c'è
<COSMO> dal terminale?
<jester-> con nautilus
<jester-> se vuoi vedere bene
<COSMO> scusami non mi ricordo come aprire nautilus
<COSMO> non lo uso da unpo ubuntu
<COSMO> sarebbe il gestore pacchetti?
<jester-> risorse/cartella home
<COSMO> aspetta che guardo
<COSMO> cazz qui ho pure il menu in inglese  sarebbe dentro computer?
<COSMO> a nno scusa home
<COSMO> dentro home non la vedo nms
<COSMO> nmt
<COSMO> mnt scusa non la vedo la cartella
<jester-> COSMO: clicca filesystem a sinistra
<COSMO> scusa se faccio un po di casino
<jester-> e vai in /mnt
<COSMO> adesso lo faccio
<COSMO> ci sono dentro
<COSMO> cosa devo fare
<jester-> c'è la roba win?
<COSMO> si ci sono le cartelle di windows pure quella che ho creato per reistallare la nuova installazione
<COSMO> sono due una windows e l'altra  niminata windowx
<COSMO> nominata diversa
<jester-> COSMO: quindi vedi che puoi salavare quello che ti pare e non si capisce: cartelle per nuova installazione
<jester-> ci credo che non si avvia piu
<jester-> salvati i dati poi ripartiziona per bene
<jester-> fai 3 priimarie e una estesa
<COSMO> ma si siccome per nonperdere i dati non ho formattato allora il programma del cd per installare dice che è meglio installare windows inun altra cartella
<COSMO> ma magari era meglio che usato la stessa cartella bo az
<COSMO> mi sa che il casino sta li
<jester-> comunque la roba ce l'hai li
<COSMO> sisi lo so li ci sta tutto
<ezio_> jester, mi scrive configurazione del pacchetto, la licenza, ok, ma non so come andare avanti
<COSMO> adesso magari provo a reinstallare windows senza rinominare la cartella  vediamo se va
<COSMO> mi sa che il problema è quello grazie jester-
<COSMO> io pensavo di aver scassato il processore
<COSMO> dopo lo faccio va
<jester-> COSMO: poi devi far partire il secondo hd
<COSMO> e si lo so infatti
<jester-> o col casso che parte win
<COSMO> jester ma tu mi sai dire come fare ripartire ubuntu che avevo gia installato visto che non mi è piu ripartito dolo che avevo installato windows?
<COSMO> a dici che a te non va piu windows?
<ezio_> JESTER, fatto, come faccio a farlo partire?
<COSMO> scusami se scrivo male è che io non chatto piu come una volta
<jester-> COSMO: se non hai egato grub basta far partire il proimo hd
<COSMO> non lo so az se ho fottuto il grub
<jester-> se lo ha segato va reinstallato
<jester-> COSMO: rimetti sudo fidick -l nel paste
<COSMO> ma per ripristinaer il grub come lo faccio tramite il cd di istallazione di ubuntu?
<ezio_> si è bloccato in questa schermata Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<COSMO> lo devo fare di nuovo sudo  fdisk?
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<COSMO> ok adesso lo ripasto
<jester-> ezio_ devi autorizzare la licenza
<ezio_> come faccio?
<jester-> ezio tab ok enter si enter
<jester-> vai sul si con le frecce
<ezio_> c'è un tasto <ok> ma non riesco a premerlo
<ezio_> grazie, fatto
<jester-> ezio_ premi tab
<COSMO> jester-:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/548004/       MA SARA UGUALE A PRIM APENSO
<COSMO> scusami sto maiuscolo
<COSMO> penso sara uguale a prima
<jester-> COSMO: sta su sda5?
<COSMO> wuoi dire windows?
<Peace-> jester-: we
<COSMO> aspetta che controllo
<jester-> ola Peace-
<Peace-> COSMO: woi? elamadonnachevordi?
<jester-> non puo che stare li
<jester-> COSMO: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> COSMO: segui o vado a ena
<jester-> cena*
<COSMO> no scusa jester-      si da quello che ci sta scritto nel paste dovrebbe essere nel sda5   jester-
<jester-> COSMO: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<GianlucaB> mamma mia quanto è difficile installare un aantivirus su Ubuntu
<GianlucaB> ci rinuncio
<COSMO> e mi sa che è  meglio che faccio sudo
<jester-> COSMO: dai i comandi in sequenza e quando hai finito e vedi il prompt # nel terminlae fischia  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> COSMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548006/
<ezio_> jester ribadisco: sei un GRANDE. buon appetito.
<ezio_> funza
<jester-> :)
<ezio_> a presto, ma per curiosità spero e non per bisogno    :))
<Anto1> ciao a tutti
<Anto1> avrei bisogno di un aiutino per grub
<Anto1> grub23
<jester-> Anto1: dica
<Anto1> ho appena montato una g510
<Anto1> logitech
<COSMO> aspetta scusa che sto facendo una telefonata
<Anto1> ma grub 2 sembra non riconoscere le frecce
<COSMO> poi lo faccio
<Anto1> per cambiare os
<Anto1> ho provato col pad numerico ma niente
<Anto1> non riesco a trovare forum neanche in inglese
<jester-> COSMO: hai dato tutti i comandi?
<jester-> Anto1: cambiare os in che senso
<Anto1> io ho ubuntu di default ma per giocare uso windows
<COSMO> adessoli faccio aspetta
<jester-> Anto1: tastiera usb?
<Anto1> per selezionare windows nel menu di grub uso le frecce
<Anto1> si
<jester-> Anto1: devi abilitare usblegacy nel bios
<jester-> o non la riconosce
<Anto1> ah lol quindi nn p un problema di grub
<jester-> nu è del bios
<Anto1> grazie mille, ci provo subito :D
<COSMO> allora il primo comandimi dice  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<COSMO> lo metto qui perche son due righe jester-
<jester-> COSMO: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<COSMO> ok adesso lo faccio
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<COSMO> sudo umount /dev/sdb1   nonmi da niente
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<COSMO> nemmeno sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/  mi da niente
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<jester-> vai vanti
<jester-> se non da errore va bene
<COSMO> aspetta che qui mi sto incasinando
<COSMO> momento che li faccio tutti
<COSMO> jester-:    sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Errore di formato di exec
<COSMO> dice errore
<jester-> hai fatto casino
<jester-> riavvia la live
<COSMO> e hopaura di si  az
<COSMO> jester scusami tu fino a che opra ci sei perche io volevo mangiare un attimo perche tutto il pomeriggio qui mi son piantato davanti a sto catenaccio di un pc    tu ci sei qui   tra un oretta?
<COSMO> volevo andare a mangiare un attimo
<jester-> COSMO: penso di si
<COSMO> va bene se torno tra un ora ?
<Matt_91> 'sera, non riesco a far funzionare il mio server ftp da internet, su localhost e in LAN invece funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548009/
<COSMO> cosi almeno mi passa perchemi sta scoppiando la capoccia
<jester-> ok
<COSMO> ok grazie jaster a dopo ciao
<giordano> salve ragazzi/E non so se qui è il posto giusto ma vorrei sapere se conviene più noemo o andoid per ubuntu.
<Kujiseph> salve a tutti
<Kujiseph> come faccio a dire ad ubuntu che deve considerarmi come repository solo il dvd di installazione?
<marcuy> giordano, forse puoi domandare in #android
<giordano> grazie
<giordano> #android
<giordano> come si entra
<jester->  /j #android
<pif_> ciao ragazzi...ho un problema con il balloon dell'indicatore di sessione in alto..è sparito!
<jester-> pif_: click destro sulla barra e aggiungi
<pif_> jester-: ho provato a farlo, ma mi aggiunge solo il tasto per arrestare il sistema
<pif_> riavviare ecc.
<jester-> pif indicatore sessione?
<pif_> esatto...ma quando lo aggiungo dovrebbe venire fuori anche il balloon con il nome utente, giusto?
<GianlucaB> Buonasera, rieccomi a rompere.
<GianlucaB> qualcuno, sà dirmi quale softwaree utilizzare per aprire un file .gbi?
<GianlucaB> ?
<lucky__> ciao
<lucky__> aggiornando il gestore di pacchetti ricevo 3 errori per chiavi mancanti che non riesco in nessun modo a trovare .
<lucky__> come faccio ad eliminare i reposity che chiedono ste benedette chiavi?
<lucky__> non so cosa devo cancellare dal source.list!
<lucky__> aiuto!
<lucky__> c'e' nessuno??
<OverMe> lucky__, da terminale: sudo apt-get update        e metti nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | lucky__
<ubot-it> lucky__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucky__> OverMe
<lucky__> scusa stavo fumando...
<lucky__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548031/
<lucky__> e questa è la source.list
<lucky__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548034/
<OverMe> lucky__, si adesso guardo
<OverMe> lucky__, ls -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<neramarea> i video su youtube vanno a velocità raddoppiata, e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto e aggiornato. uso la 10.10. come risolvo?
<lucky__> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548038/
<OverMe> lucky__, rimuovi da li i repo che non ti servono
<OverMe> in alternativa puoi aggiungere le chiavi mancanti
<OverMe> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<neramarea> i video su youtube vanno a velocità raddoppiata, e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto e aggiornato. uso la 10.10. come risolvo?
<OverMe> neramarea, da firefox:    about:plugins  copia tutto e metti sul pastebin
<neramarea> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548039/
<OverMe> neramarea, prova a cancellare la cartella .macromedia nella home e poi riavvia firefox
<neramarea> OverMe ok
<neramarea> OverMe non ha funzionato
<OverMe> strano, di problemi flash ne ha di certo ma questo mi suona nuovo
<neramarea> OverMe io ho solo riavviato firefox. provo a riavviare la sessione? ma non c'un altro flash player, che sostituisca adobe?
<neramarea> OverMe comunque avevo trovato un forum in cui si parlava di questa cosa... ma non lo trovo più!!!
<OverMe> neramarea, nono bastava firefox
<OverMe> ora cerco anche io, vediamo che trovo
<neramarea> se faccio il check dei plugin, me la dà come out of date. ma se scarico .rpm, poi come installo? sono un po' imbranato...
<Samed87> Salve buonasera nessuno mi può dare una mano a configurare correttamente chrome per visualizzare i video senza ogni due secondi lo stop per i buffer
<OverMe> neramarea, no gli rpm sono per altre distro non per ubuntu
<neramarea> gente, sto uscendo di testa: youtube al doppio della velocità e senza audio. plugin corretti. idee?
<tatankayo> buonasera
<neramarea> come si installa tramite repo?
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<buscape> salve a tutti,ho un problema sull'installazione di ubuntu 10
<OverMe> neramarea, perché come l'hai installato il plugin?
<EsUlU> spara
<neramarea> overme tramite soft center
<EsUlU> buscape
<buscape> sono 3 anni che lavoro con ubuntu 9 e con mint sul portatile ,ad oggi non riesco ad installare ubuntu alla nuova versione perche' appena partita l'installazione si spenge il monitor.
<buscape> ho letto che dovrei avviare tramite il comando nomodeset pero' anche cosi' non ho risolto.
<buscape> strano dato che come scheda video ho una nvidia
<neramarea> OverMe però da controllo plugin me lo da non aggiornato. e non so cosa scaricare e/o come installare. una volta che ho il file .repo, cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> mai sentito del file .repo
<OverMe> neramarea, hai 32 o 64 bitti?
<Gennaro> non vedo la chiavetta wind
<Gennaro> come posso far riconoscere la chiavetta wind 14.4
<Gennaro> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<Gennaro> come posso far vedere ad ubuntu la chiavetta wind
<Gennaro> aiutatemi
<Gennaro> help
<OverMe> Gennaro, quando la infili cosa succede?
<Gennaro> niente
<OverMe> ottimo
<Gennaro> riconosce le porte usb perche la vede come disco
<OverMe> Gennaro, quindi la monta come memoria di massa?
<Gennaro> si
<OverMe> vedi l'icona sul desktop?
<Gennaro> si
<Gennaro> è una chiavetta wind.. l'ultima in commercio da 14.4
<OverMe> Gennaro, tasto destro sull'icona->espelli (non smonta)
<OverMe> poi vai sul network manager e imposta la connessione
<Gennaro> provero cosi allora
<OverMe> non puoi farlo adesso?
<Gennaro> no.. sto a casa di un mio amico che ha la rete fissa e col cavo funziona tutto a meraviglia
<Gennaro> senza chiavetta come facevo a collegarmi?
<OverMe> Gennaro, eh, con il cavo :)
<OverMe> o con il wifi
<buscape> nessuno puo' darmi una mano?
<Gennaro> no niente... neanche li funziona
<Gennaro> non c'è qualcosa da terminale che mi potrebbe aiutare a trovare reti wifi
<OverMe> Gennaro, descrivi il "non funziona"
<Gennaro> rete senza fili... disconnesso
<neramarea> OverMe 32
<OverMe> Gennaro, scusa ma adesso sei dal tuo amico ma hai il tuo pc?
<Gennaro> si sono collegato col cavo ethernet... lui ha infostrada
<Gennaro> cavo Auto Eth0 connesso
<OverMe> neramarea, disinstalla quello che hai installato e scarica questo http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.1_for_Linux_%28.deb%29
<OverMe> Gennaro, eh allora puoi comunque provare se hai la chiavetta dietro
<neramarea> OverMe come disinstallo? da software center?
<Gennaro> la devo provare a casa.... sperando bene
<OverMe> neramarea, si
<Gennaro> grazie comunque
<OverMe> Gennaro, ok
<Gennaro> purtroppo a casa senza chiavetta non navigo
<buscape> ono 3 anni che lavoro con ubuntu 9 e con mint sul portatile ,ad oggi non riesco ad installare ubuntu alla nuova versione perche' appena partita l'installazione si spenge il monitor.
<tatankayo> asus k52j: quando collego le cuffie continua con gli altoparlanti interni ma dalle cuffie non si sente niente (ubuntu 10.10) per favore, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<neramarea> OverMe riavvio sessione e ti so dire
<neramarea> OverMe
<neramarea> velocità regolare, ma no audio
<asubuntu> A I U T O   H E L P   ho un video in h264 e avidemux come faccio a convertirlo?
<OverMe> neramarea, :O
<neramarea> ...mi devo arrendere?
<asubuntu> cosa neramarea?
<PaoloRotolo> neramarea, strano, anche a me succede così...
<neramarea> prima youtube andava a velocità doppia. ho riscaricato il plugin: ora va a velocità regolare, ma senza audio
<buscape> nessuno ha avuto il porblema del monitor spento con live cd di ubuntu 10?
<asubuntu> neramarea se mi spieghi e posso ti consiglio qualcosa
<buscape> certo che aiutaone che mi date...
<OverMe> buscape, installa con l'alternate
<buscape> pensi che con quella si avvi e dopo posso installare i driver nvidia come facevo con la 9 e le precedenti?
<buscape> il dubbio e' che installando con quella poi no riesco a riavviare il sistema perche' mi carica i driver errati.. o sbaglio?
<OverMe> buscape, l'alternate ha una installazione semitestuale quindi non dovresti avere problemi di grafica
<tatankayo> qualcuno ha il problema delle cuffie che non si sentono?
<OverMe> buscape, intanto installa e fai gli aggiornamenti poi vediamo di sistemare
<buscape> ora provo ad installre ..sperando che poi si riavvi in grafica ..
<asubuntu> nessuno sa come convertire un file H264 in avi?
<buscape> alternate mode basta premere tab e seleziono all'avvio della live giusto
<Holden> asubuntu, ffmpeg, o mencoder
<OverMe> buscape, no, devi scaricare il cd alternate
<asubuntu> Holden dove posso trovare la string di ffmpeg?
<ivnnvi> salve ragazzi
<ivnnvi> ho un problema con la posta
<jester-> noi avuti con la pasta
<ivnnvi> ho configurato la il server di posta e tutto ma di da errore
<ivnnvi> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<jester-> ivnnvi: dati non giusti
<asubuntu> ffmpeg -i VTS_01_1.VOB -mbd rd -flags +mv4+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec mp2 -ab 128000 -qscale 10 filecompresso.avi
<asubuntu> ho solo questa stringa cosa dovrei mettere holden?
<ivnnvi> conoscete un ottima guida?
<buscape> ma dove la trovo?
<jester-> ivnnvi: guarda la configurazione che passa il provider
<Holden> asubuntu, al posto di VTS_01_1.VOB metti il file da convertire e al posto di filecompresso.avi il file di uscita
<asubuntu> ok
<Holden> asubuntu, e per favore scriviti la procedura, o vieni qui a chiedere sempre le stesse cose :D
<ivnnvi> non ti capisco dove dovrei controllare
<jester-> Holden: è cosi comodo
<jester-> ivnnvi: tutti i provider danni i parametri per la posta
<Holden> jester-, ci vuole Paypal :D
<asubuntu> holden guarda che ho provato ma non parte ffmpeg -i 아테나 전쟁의여신 E01.101213.HDTV.x264 -mbd rd -flags +mv4+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec mp2 -ab 128000 -qscale 10 filecompresso.avi
<jester-> Holden: eh
<Holden> asubuntu, bene. leggi il manuale e cerca di capire cosa non va :D
<ivnnvi> vedi che sto parlando del mio server di posta
<asubuntu> holden dove lo trovo il manuale di ffmpeg?
<Holden> asubuntu, man ffmpeg
<OverMe> buscape, http://releases.ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu-releases/maverick/
<buscape> avevo visto grazie mille
<Mios> sera
<Mios> gentilmente , come installo jdownloader su ubuntu 10.10
<Mios> ?
<nick313> ciao Mios, se non sbaglio è un eseguibile java... non serve installarlo
<Mios> scusa ma questo quindi??
<asubuntu> holden come presumevo i files 264 non ci sono
<Mios> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<Holden> asubuntu, allora trovi la soluzione qui: http://forum.debianizzati.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=42136#p121597
<OverMe> Mios, eh, allora lo sai già fare
<Mios> avevo già provato ma non funzionava
<Mios> ora ci riprovo
<asubuntu> cortesia e umilta'? holden? :)
<nick313> io avevo trovato anche l'eseguibile completo qui https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader/+packages, il file si chiama jdownloader_0.2-0jd1~maverick_all.deb...si scarica e installa tutto lui
<asubuntu> allora faccio il cortese e l'umile, ho un file koreano che per un amico vorrei trasformarglielo in avi, so che con ffmpeg magari si puo' ma non ho la stringa giusta, chiedo umilmente un aiuto
<nick313> C'è qualcuno pratico di LTSP?
<Mios> nick313 grazie ho appena fatto da termianle ma non trova la chiave
<OverMe> Mios, fai vedere quello che hai fatto, metti tutto sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Mios
<ubot-it> Mios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mios> oki un secondo
<Mios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548050/
<Mios> eccolo
<Holden> asubuntu, è appunto un post semi-polemico :) davvero leggi la documentazione, ne trovi anche qui http://www.ffmpeg.org/documentation.html
<Holden> asubuntu, e rinomina quel file, quei caratteri strani potrebbero darti problemi
<OverMe> Mios, usi proxy o altre fesserie astronautiche® ?
<asubuntu> holden quindi va meglio se lo rinomino .vob?
<Mios> non so nemmono cosa sono!!! :-)
<Mios> quindi direi di no!
<OverMe> Mios, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Mios> 10.10
<Holden> asubuntu, no, al limite chiamalo video1, senza estensione. poi con   ffmpeg -i video1    lui dovrebbe dirti che tipo di file è
<OverMe> Mios, vabbè usa il vecchio metodo don gennaro capuozzo: https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader/+files/jdownloader_0.2-0jd1~maverick_all.deb  installa questo
<Mios> oki
<Mios> OverMe scusa ma visto che vi siamo...come mai non riesco ad entrare qui nel canale con Xchat ?? prova a connettersi a freenode ma mi dice tempo scaduto
<OverMe> Mios, muah secondo me hai del marcio nella configurazione di rete
<OverMe> Mios, da terminale host keyserver.ubuntu.com
<OverMe> dimmi che dice
<Mios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548052/
<Mios> OverMe
<asubuntu> ok holden [h264 @ 0x9798e10]brainfart cropping not supported, this could look slightly wrong ... [avi @ 0x9797be0]max_analyze_duration reached
<nick313> scusate qualcuno di voi a mai realizzato un server LTSP?
<asubuntu> holden puo' essere questo? ffmpeg -i input -acodec libfaac -ab 128kb -vcodec libx264 -b 1200kb -ar 48000 -mbd 2 -coder 1 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 368x192 -r 30000/1001 -metadata title=X -f psp -flags loop -trellis 2 -partitions parti4x4+parti8x8+partp4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 output.mp4
<kekko> wei ciao ragazzi!! se io volesi nascondere un file (video,cartelle ec..) come devo fare???
<OverMe> Mios, mmm qualcosa fallisce, aspetta che cerco di capire
<Mios> oki
<OverMe> kekko, definisci "nascondere" se vuoi solo che da nautilus non si veda basta rinominarlo e metter un . davanti al nome
<kekko> ok provo e vedo grazi:)e
<kekko> funziona.... e tu cs altro intendi con nascondere??
<kekko> :)
<OverMe> kekko, beh, basta un ctrl+h per visualizzare qui file
<OverMe> se ti sta bene così, ok
<OverMe> (anche perché sinceramente non conosco altro modo)
<kekko> ok va benissimo cosi!!! grie 1000
<kekko> ciaoooo
<kekko> ;)
<OverMe> ciao :)
<Mios> OverMe giusto cosi per .....jdownloader è installato con il .deb che mi avete dato ma non parte!!! ma si puo! :-)
<OverMe> Mios, avvialo da terminale e vediamo che ti dice
<Linux_4eveR> io con jdowlader ci ho fatto la guerrra un sacco di tempo
<Linux_4eveR> e poi ho risolto in un modo facilissimo
<herz> buonasera a tutti!da una settimana non riesco a scaricare video dal you tube ,sapete se ci sono problemicon you tube?
<jester-> Linux_4eveR: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<asubuntu> holden le ho provate tutte e sto leggendo ma non ho capito sto file x264 se e' un mkv e che stringa usare per convertirlo con ffmpeg, mi puoi cortesemente aiutare
<Mios> da terminale come lo avvio? sudo jdownloader?
<OverMe> Mios, senza sudo
<_paranoid_> mi consigliate ubuntu netbook edition su un tablet touch screen da 10"?
<Mios> non succede niente
<Mios> mi ritorna alla riga di comando vuota
<herz> salve! per cortesia sapete s ci sono problemi con you tube per scaricare video
<Mios> The JDownloader updater could not be downloaded. Check your Internet connection and try again.  The error log can be found in /home/luca/.jdownloader/jdownloader.log.
<Mios> mi è appena venuto fuori
<Linux_4eveR> Mios: perchè non provi a fare un altra cosa
<Mios> spara
<Linux_4eveR> Mios: scaricati lo script che avvia jdowloader , e lo ha lui in automatico
<OverMe> Mios, eh te l'ho detto, hai del marcio sulla rete
<OverMe> Linux_4eveR, è inutile se non gli funziona la rete a dovere
<Mios> OverMe cos'e' sto marcio sulla rete
<Mios> dipende da me?
<OverMe> Mios, env | grep -i proxy
<OverMe> dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<Mios> no non dice niente
<Mios> torna alla riga di comando
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep -i proxy
<COSMO> scusami jester-  non son riuscito a tornare prima
<COSMO> ci sei ancora jester- ?
<jester-> COSMO: eh
<Mios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548054/
<COSMO> scusa se ho fatto tardi
<jester-> COSMO: sei da live'
<Linux_4eveR> Mios: scaricati questo al volo e prova http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh
<COSMO> si sempre dal cd live
<jester-> COSMO: terminale
<Linux_4eveR> e poi dai chmod +x jd.sh
<OverMe> Mios, cat /etc/resolv.conf && cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Linux_4eveR> start jd.sh            Mios
<COSMO> ho riaperto il terminaòe
<COSMO> il terminale
<jester-> COSMO: quando ha fatto  batti un colpo
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<COSMO> ok faccio
<jester-> COSMO: copia incolla
<COSMO> non esce niente
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Linux_4eveR> Mios: hai fatto ?
<COSMO> ancora niente
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Mios> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548055/
<OverMe> Linux_4eveR, fammi prima sistemare la rete, poi gli va anche il jdownloader
<COSMO> tumetti tutto che io copio incollo
<jester-> COSMO: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Mios> Linux_4ever ora provo
<OverMe> Mios, non provare è inutile
<Mios> oki
<COSMO> metti
<jester-> COSMO: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash e non chiudere il terminale
<COSMO> mi da sempre quell'errore la diprima
<jester-> COSMO: hai prompt # ?
<COSMO> az no scusa
<daniele> ciao ragazzi due persone hanno violato la mia password come posso fare per entrare nei loro pc o per sapere dove si trovano??
<COSMO> aspetta ho metto non chiudere il terminale
<jester-> hihihi
<COSMO> jester-:  dopo chemi ha dato quell'errore li devo ripartire da capo?+
<OverMe> daniele, -.- qui siamo sul supporto di ubuntu non in piccoli_lammah_crescono_(male)
<daniele> conosco il loro indirizzo ip e mac
<jester-> COSMO: no solo uktimo comando
<COSMO> perche ho messo non chiudere il terminale per sbaglio
<COSMO> a allora mi da un altro errore acora
<jester-> COSMO: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<Mios> OverMe torno subito 2 min.
<jester-> COSMO: hai # nel terminale?
<COSMO> continua a dire impossibile eseguire comando
<OverMe> Mios, sisi intanto io cerco
<COSMO> no non ci sono #
<jester-> merd
<COSMO> aspetta ripeto tutto da capo
<jester-> COSMO: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash  sicuro che è cosi?
<jester-> COSMO: il resto è gia montato
<COSMO> ancora impossibile eseguire comando caz
<jester-> incoola qui l'errore
<jester-> ma che live stai usando
<COSMO> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Errore di formato di exec
<jester-> COSMO: sudo chroot /mnt
<jester-> vedem insci
<COSMO> ok l'ha pigliato
<COSMO> nono momento
<jester-> COSMO: #?
<COSMO> aspetta dice sempre comand not found
<COSMO> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ COSMO: sudo chroot /mnt COSMO:: command not found
<jester-> COSMO: che live stai usando
<COSMO> sto usandop la 9.
<jester-> COSMO: non senza cosmo
<COSMO> posso levare il cd mentre uso la live che guardo?
<jester-> solo sudo chroot /mnt
<COSMO> dal lettore
<ivan_> Sera a tutti...
<ivan_> dopo un ridimensionamento delle partizioni
<COSMO> era l'ultima versione prima della lucid comunque
<ivan_> mi è saltato il grub
<ivan_> appena accendo il pc mi esce
<ivan_> grub rescue
<jester-> COSMO: servirebbe almeno la lucid
<jester-> ivan_: reinstalla grub
<COSMO> aspeta allora dovrei averla in un altro cd devo riavviare
<Mios> rieccomi
<ivan_> nn ho ben presente la procedura...devo avviare il cd dalla live?
<COSMO> la 10.4
<jester-> ivan_: sei in live'
<jester-> ?
<COSMO> aspetta che riavvio e entro con la lucid
<ivan_> <jester->  sono su un'altro pc
<jester-> COSMO: usa la 10
<COSMO> adesso riavvio e entro conla 10
<jester-> ivan_: serve la live dal pc da sistemare
<ivan_> ok...aspè ke l'altro pc nn ha internet
<ivan_> quindi userei questo pc x comunicare con voi
<jester-> ivan_: sperem ce so debba installare niente
<COSMO> jester-:  pero' quella che ho io 10 è la 64bit
<jester-> che non si*
<OverMe> Mios, come sei connesso? cavo, wireless, chivette, piccione, ... ?
<COSMO> va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> COSMO: va bene uguale
<Mios> cavo
<COSMO> ok adesso riavvio
<ivan_> <jester-> ok...2 minuti e faccio partire dalla live
<Mios> OverMe se puo essere utilie...una volta installato ubuntu non riuscio a connettermi con firefox
<Mios> ho installato chrome e funzionava
<Mios> poi ho disattivato IPv6 di firefox e anche lui è andato
<Mios> *riuscivo
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> Mios, fammi un sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> vediamo che dice
<Mios> tutto ok
<Mios> nessun errore
<Mios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548059/
<OverMe> Mios, fai vedere,non si sa mai
<OverMe> :)
<Mios> :-)
<ivan___> rieccomi...ho appena avviato il pc dalla live
<Mios> OverMe in windwos c'e' l'ip statico....qui utlizzando un router ne ho bisgono?
<jester-> ivan___: sud o fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<Mios> *bisogno
<ivan___> <jester-> ok
<OverMe> Mios, cat /etc/hosts
<OverMe> Mios, eh poi proviamo ad impostare ip statico anche qui
<COSMO> ok ci sono con la lucid
<ivan___> <jester-> nn posso pastarti tutto xkè sto su un'altro pc
<Mios> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548062/
<ivan___> dimmi ke info ti servono...
<jester-> ivan___: su quale partizione sta ubuntu
<COSMO> jester-:   s emi ridai i comandi riprovo
<ivan___> sda6
<ivan___> Windows sta su sda1
<Panaclerio_> Con firefox su alcuni siti vedo dei bordi alle immagini con link. sull'altro pc con ubuntu sono invece normali, ma non riesco a capire quale impostazione differisce
<giovanni> qualcuno sa cos'è questo messaggio che da oggi mi esce dopo un qualsiasi comando con sudo? :       sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<COSMO> jester- sono entrato conla lucid se mi riodai i comandi riorovo
<COSMO> se mi ridaii comandi riprovo
<jester-> COSMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548064/
<jester-> ivan___: serve sapere dove sta linux
<ivan___> jester-> allora su sda1 c'è windows, sda5 c'è ubuntu su sda6 c'è lo swap
<jester-> ivan___: su quele sdxx
<jester-> ivan___: allora anche tu esegui questi comandi uno per volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/548064/
<COSMO>  a ok son tutti scritti la
<OverMe> Mios, mettiamo indirizzo statico va, sai come fare?
<Mios> no
<ivan___> ok...jester->
<jester-> ivan quando hai fatto fischia
<Mios> OverMe anche emesene ora che ci penso non si connette
<Mios> ho dovuto usare pidding
<Mios> chissa come mai!
<COSMO> jester- quando do il secondo comandi mi dice Command '9bind' from package '9mount' (universe) -bind: command not found
<COSMO> il secondo comando
<OverMe> Mios, tasto destro sull'icona della rete-> modifica connessioni
<jester-> COSMO: copia senza il numero di riga nè
<Mios> si
<ivan___> <jester-> ho finito adesso... :)
<COSMO> ma si mica ci mettoil numero
<jester-> ivan___: hai # nel terminale?
<ivan___> sì sì <jester-> dovrei essere nella root del sistema da quanto ne capisco :D
<jester-> COSMO: controlla bene che hai sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa
<OverMe> Mios, vai su auto eth0->modifica
<Mios> ....manuale
<Mios> ci sono
<OverMe> Mios, impostazioni ipv4 scegli manuale si
<jester-> ivan___: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Mios> come vedo le miei parametri?
<Mios> i miei
<OverMe> Mios, non ti ricordi l'ip che hai messo su win?
<COSMO> jester prima si vede che sbagliavo a incollare comunque ho messo tutto
<Mios> e no!
<COSMO> adesso che faccio?
<jester-> COSMO: # ?
<jester-> ivan___: ??
<ivan___> <jester-> fatto...tuttavia mi è uscito "unble rsevole host ubuntu"
<COSMO> si alla fine ci sta root@ubuntu:/#
<OverMe> Mios, metti quello che hai adesso: 192.168.1.4    255.255.255.0    192.168.1.1
<OverMe> Mios, come dns metti 8.8.8.8
<COSMO> adesso cè
<jester-> ivan___: mmm sa di os scassato
<jester-> ivan___: ripeti grub-install senza sudo
<COSMO> jester alla fine mi da root@ubuntu:/#
<ivan___> fatto...
<Mios> OverMe domini di ricerca?
<jester-> COSMO: grub-install /dev/sda
<COSMO> ok
<jester-> ivan___:  grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> COSMO: update-grub
<ivan___> nessun errore
<jester-> ivan___:  update-grub
<OverMe> Mios, niente
<COSMO> dovrebbe esser andato a buon fine  mi dice Installation finished. No error reported.
<jester-> COSMO: update-grub
<Mios> Applico?
<OverMe> Mios, applica
<ivan___> <jester-> fatto...ha riconosciuto tutti e 2 i sistemi
<Mios> 1
<jester-> ivan___: riavvia se hai 2 hd deve partire il primo
<COSMO> mi sa che è andato tutto bene vuoi che tipasto?
<OverMe> Mios, poi sull'icona del network manager tasto detro -> abilita funzionalità di rete (e ti disconnette) poi lo ripremi e ti riconnette
<jester-> COSMO: no riavvia e fai partire il primo hd
<jester-> COSMO: non quello tera
<COSMO> adesso quindi mi dara il meno che mi chiede quale sistema riavviare?
<COSMO> come prima?
<jester-> COSMO: si
<ivan___> <jester-> ho 2 HDD montati...ma fino a poco fà è sempre partito il primo...ora riavvio...speriamo bene
<luca__> OverMe sono Mios sono entrato da xchat!
<jester-> ivan___: se non vedi grub è quello sbagliato che parte
<Mios> e sono anche qui!
<Mios> lol
<COSMO> allora jester mi sa che mo copio sta cosa che mi hai fatto fare cosi se mi risuccede ripeto sta cosa da solo senza disturbre qui in chat
<ivan___> <jester-> ma per 2 mesi l'ho visto... lol ^^
<jester-> ivan___: exit e sudo rebbot
<jester-> sudo reboot
<COSMO> adesso comunque dovro' anche vedere se riesco a ricaricare windows perche quello li è incasinato
<Mios> OverMe ora in teroria.....se reinstallo jdownlaoder dovrebbe andare giusto?
<OverMe> Mios, aspetta
<Mios> oki
<Mios> già stavo partendo!!
<ivan___> <jester-> sta ripartendo tutto...grazie mille..
<OverMe> fammi vedere host keyserver.ubuntu.com && dig keyserver.ubuntu.com
<giovanni> qualcuno sa cos'è questo messaggio che da oggi mi esce dopo un qualsiasi comando con sudo? :       sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<jester-> ivan___: :)
<Mios> oki 1 sec
<ivan___> <jester-> già ke ci sono...ti spiego cosa stavo facendo...ke poi mi ha fatto incappare in questo errore
<jester-> giovanni: che hai taroccato i permessi
<Mios> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548066/
<COSMO> scusa jester ma il update-grub  sarebbe da fare due vilte?
<jester-> ivan___: pacioccare le partizioni comporta rischi e capita che si sminchi qualcosa
<COSMO> sarebbe da fare due volte update-grub?
<jester-> COSMO: no ma 2 non fa danni
<ivan___> <jester-> dovrei espandere la partizione da ubuntu da 15 GB a 30GB
<OverMe> Mios, da terminale: jdownloader
<OverMe> Mios, vediamo un po...
<ivan___> ho dello spazio libero...perchè ne ho eliminata una...come posso fare??
<COSMO> a vabe ok comunque mi son scritto tutti i passaggi cosi semi risuccede lo rifaccio da solo
<Mios> dammi un attimo che lo reinstallo mi venivano fuori dei messaggi di errore e l'ho cancellato
<COSMO> sadesso mi sa che è un bel casino a ripristinare windows
<jester-> ivan___: o rifai una partizione o allarghi una contigua
<jester-> COSMO: ma che casino lo installi sopra senza formatare
<giovanni> jester-, come faccio a ripristinare tutto com'era?
<jester-> giovanni: a sapere che minghia hai fatto
<Mios> OverMe è partito!!! non ci posso credere! sta aggiornando
<giovanni> jester-, allora stavo riprendendo alcuni file cancellati erroneamente
<giovanni> cosa che ho fatto gia altre volte
<jester-> giovanni: incolla l'errore va
<giovanni> e ad un tratto mi è uscita questa cosaq
<giovanni> è solo quello
<COSMO> jester io spero di afer sbagliato perche prima anzi di silito mi diceva che per non creare problemi era meglio usare una cartella di windows con un altro nome  e allora ho usato la cartella windiwx  soloc he magari poi mi ricaricava la cartella di windows vecchia
<Mios> OverMe pensa un po te sto ip statico ....erano 3 gg che sballavo
<giovanni> jester-, è solo quello l'errore e comunque funziona lo stesso
<giovanni> per esempio
<OverMe> Mios, secondo me erano più i dns scemi, comunque se adesso fa bene
<ivan___> <jester-> uso Gpart??
<jester-> ivan___: si
<COSMO> speriamo che non mi si sia fottuto il prociessore e che non mi parte nemmeno ubuntu dall'hard disk sarei fottuto
<jester-> giovanni: che errore dava?
<Mios> OverMe grazie mille
<OverMe> Mios, de nada
<jester-> COSMO: non ha una sega il procio o mica staresti qui
<ivan___> <jester-> allora...ho una partizione di spazio nn allocato da 15 GB...come faccio ad espanderla in quella di Ubuntu?
<COSMO> vasima ijnfatti quello che penso sero' mi ha fatto cacare sotto prima che sembrava come quando non ci stava abbastanza voltaggio e si riavviaia   adesso riprovo a vedere
<Mios> OverMe stacco che ho la sveglia alle 4.00     -      Notte!
<ivan___> <jester-> prima avevo modificato le dimensioni ed era saltato il grub
<OverMe> Mios, notte :)
<giovanni> jester-, per esempio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548068/
<giovanni> jester-, e basta
<COSMO> io riavio e incrocio le dita  a dopo
<Holden> giovanni, sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo
<jester-> giovanni:  sudo ls -l  /var/lib/sudo
<giovanni> jester-, ora???
<jester-> giovanni: <Holden> giovanni, sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo
<alo21_> salve a tutti
<alo21_> come funziona virtualbox?
<Holden> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<giovanni> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548069/ niente
<alo21_> Holden: lo già letta... ma non ho capito
<Holden> alo21_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<giovanni> jester-: niente non succede niente
<jester-> giovanni: sudo su
<giovanni> jester-: fatto
<jester-> giovanni: chmod 700 /var/lib/sudo/
<alo21_> Holden: il problema e come far installare il sistema operativo
<giovanni> jester-: e poi?
<Holden> alo21_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/MacchineVirtuali
<otherman> salve
<jester-> giovanni: chown root:giovanni  /var/lib/sudo
<ivan_> sono sempre io...scusate il doppio accesso...
<Holden> giovanni, sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo/giovanni
<alo21_> Holden: grazie... edove posso trovare le immagini .VDI
<ivan_> <jester-> sai dirmi comer estendere quella partizione di ubuntu?
<giovanni> quale eseguo prima?
<ivan_> <jester-> mi son collegato in rete proprio dal pc in questione...
<Holden> giovanni, il mio
<jester-> ivan_: fai uno shot di gparted e incolla nel bin
<jester-> !imagebin | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Neo_> buonasera a tutti
<Neo_> avria bisogno di una mano
<giovanni> fatto e ora?
<Neo_> ho installato i driver madwifi all'ultima versione disponibile sul sito
<Holden> alo21_, non servono, basta che ti scarichi una .iso, fai una macchina virtuale a avvii quella. se hai le idee confuse guarda qualche video sul questo argomento su youtube, ne trovi a migliaia
<Neo_> vorrei ritornare a quelli installati col sistema
<ivan_> jester...mi si è chiuso mozilla per sbaglio...avevi detto??
<alo21_> Holden: grazie mille
<jester-> ivan_: fai uno shot di gparted e incolla nel bin
<Neo_> come devo fare
<giovanni> jester e Holden
<giovanni> grazie
<jester-> !imagebin | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giovanni> si è risolto
<giovanni> potreste spiegarmi cos'era successo?
<jester-> giovanni: e lasasta i permess
<Holden> giovanni, ad maiora :D
<otherman> Povero Neo non ti calcolano
<jester-> Neo_: a sapere come hai installato
<jester-> Neo_: se hanno un nome diverso basta metterlo in blacklist
<otherman> se non erro dovresti aggiungere i madwifi alla blacklist e dovresti essere a posto
<otherman> però non mi ricordo come si mettono in blacklist :P
<Neo_> e neanche io
<ivan_> <jester-> scusa se ci sto mettendo un casino...ma nn ho mai fatto screen-shot su ubuntu xD
<jester-> si scrivno in /etc/modprbe.d/blacklist.conf
<Holden> alo21_, altra guida, in inglese ma con molte immagini https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<jester-> ivan_: tasto stamp
<alo21_> Holden: la iso dove la devo mettere e come la faccio partire?
<ivan_> ttp://img692.imageshack.us/i/provax.png/
<ivan_> http://img692.imageshack.us/i/provax.png/
<ivan_> <jester-> e ke nn sapevo come esportare in file immagine...cmq ho risolto
<Holden> alo21_, vedi la parte dove dice "Attaching a CDROM image" dell'ultimo link che ti ho passato
<alo21_> Holden: ok grazie mille
<jester-> ivan_: cosi come sei messo o fai una nuova partizione o allarghi la ntfs
<ivan_> <jester-> xkè nn si può estendere quella di ubuntu?
<jester-> ivan_: nu. non è contigua e sta pure fuori dalla estesa che contiene ubuntu
<ivan_> <jester-> cavolo...quindi allargo Winzozz allora...
<jester-> ivan_: vedi un po te, ma prima deframmentala
<ivan_> <jester- beh faccio il lavoro direttamente da XP...il fatto è ke nn mi và di perdere tutti i dati su Ubuntu...e creare una nuova partizione da 30GB
<alo21_> Holden: nella nuova versione non mi fa scegliere la .iso
<Holden> alo21_, a me si :) quindi stai sbagliando qualcosa :D
<alo21_> Holden: quando mi dovrebbe chiedere quale iso mettere?
<Holden> alo21_, non te lo chiede, sei tu che devi andare su impostazioni/archiviazione e scegli la iso
<alo21_> Holden: partito grazie...
<Holden> alo21_, bene
<COSMO> scusa jester ubuntu si avvia tutto ok solo che ho unproblema conb la scheda di rete siccome ho messo una pci  ma la nonmme la fa funzionare qui si , come mai
<COSMO> ci sei sempre?
<COSMO> jester- ci sei?
<COSMO> qui nella live la scheda di retefunziona invece la su disco non va
<COSMO> jester ci seei?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<COSMO> scusate qualcuno sa come mai nella livela scheda di rete d-link funziona invece in quella istallata non va?
<fefe> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-28
<help_andrea> Salve
<help_andrea> Sono Andrea
<help_andrea> Abbiamo una Ubuntu 10.04 su un notebook Asus w3000
<help_andrea> Aggiornato al kernel 2.6.32-27-generic
<yvesBsAs> ciao help_andrea
<yvesBsAs> esponi il difetto
<help_andrea> il problema è insito nella scheda audio 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH
<help_andrea> 4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<help_andrea> non si sente niente
<yvesBsAs> ok, hai provato con gli auricolari? so che sembra sciocco, ma se non lo hai fatto fai una prova
<help_andrea> niente nemmeno da auricolare
<help_andrea> grazie cmq :)
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta
<yvesBsAs> da terminale ti faccio dare dei comandi, questi ti scriveranno un pò di linee, le copi ed incolli sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste | help_andrea
<ubot-it> help_andrea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> ed una volta caricato la pagina inserisci il suo indirizzo sulla schat.
<yvesBsAs> apri il terminale e dai:
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> copia già quello
<help_andrea> subito
<help_andrea> sto aprendo il terminale
<help_andrea> è lunghissimo
<yvesBsAs> elenca tutte le periferiche pci del computer
<help_andrea> un secondo
<help_andrea> ecco
<help_andrea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548106/
<help_andrea> ho postato
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta
<help_andrea> Scusate se vi ho intasato il canale ;)
<yvesBsAs> no, tutto ok, li appare e c'è una scheda audio con modem integrato
<help_andrea> sì
<yvesBsAs> dammi un secondo che vedo se trovo riferimenti
<help_andrea> ho anche aperto alsamixer
<help_andrea> e alzato al massimo tutte le voci
<yvesBsAs> ho un dubbio, alsa la vede? cosa dice questo comando:
<yvesBsAs> aplay -l
<yvesBsAs> help_andrea, ci sei?
<quidnunc> Can someone tell me if this is actually italian and the translation if it is? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4NlA97GeQ&feature=related#t=3m29s
<cristian> giorno
<cristian> ragazzi il comando da terminale per vedere la freq del procio???
<Odo> Giorno
<cristian> giorno
<cristian> sro mettendo su un nuovo pc amd XD
<cristian> He4dShOt,  un nick da urban terror XD
<mlazzari2>  'giorno
<redmoon> salve a tutti e buongiorno
<redmoon> ho un velo bluastro davanti al monitor, uso ubuntu 10.04 cosa può essere?
<noriega> ho installato da terminale dockbarx, qual'è il comando da terminale per disinstallarlo?
<redmoon> ;-)
<Aizram> sudo apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto
<redmoon> nessuno mi aiuta?
<redmoon> ho come un velo bluastro davanti lo schermo, si può togliere? vedo tutti i colori come pastelli
<jester-> redmoon: scheda video tipo?
<attempt> dopo aver fatto cosa?
<redmoon> ieri sera l ho spento dall'interruttore
<jester-> si si è noto che ubuntu si sminchia di notte a pc spento
<redmoon> per 2 giorni, (da quando ho installato ubuntu) andava bene
<redmoon> quindi di notte devo lasciarlo acceso? ;)
<jester-> redmoon: sudo apt-get update && sudo spt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> redmoon: poi sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<jester-> redmoon: prima di riavviare fa vedere cosa risponde ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redmoon> sudo apt-get update && sudo spt-get dist-upgrade
<redmoon> [sudo] password for raffaele:
<redmoon> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<redmoon> Trovato http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<redmoon> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-it
<redmoon> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<FloodBotIt1> redmoon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<redmoon> mi bannato...
<redmoon> scusato sono poco pratico...
<redmoon> scusate
<jester-> redmoon: se spammi il bot ti butta fuori
<redmoon> visto
<redmoon> hai letto comunque^?
<attempt> usa paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> redmoon: prima di riavviare fa vedere cosa risponde ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> non tutta la pappardella di apt
<redmoon> !paste
<redmoon> Recuperati 1437kB in 18s (78,6kB/s)
<redmoon> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<redmoon> è questo che volevi sapere?
<jester-> redmoon: se continui ti banna definitivo
<jester-> redmoon: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> dai il comando ne terminale
<redmoon> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> va bè
<attempt> quello che rispondi lo copi nel sito http://paste.ubuntu.com/ metti il nick come titolo, clicchi paste e poi incolli qui il collegamento a quella pagina.
<attempt> copia incolla il comando in terminale che funziona.
<jester-> senza redmoon
<redmoon> fatto
<redmoon> sta caricando
<redmoon> ecco partito
<redmoon> quale comando?
<redmoon> questo?: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redmoon> non sono molto pratico... dimmi per favore quale comando
<redmoon> mi hai spedito qualcosa?
<jester-> redmoon: controlla il vavo vga che mi sa che è attaccato male
<redmoon> cosè^?
<jester-> poi la colpa è di linux
<redmoon> cos'e' cavo vga?
<jester-> redmoon:  il cavo video-->pc
<redmoon> quello del monitor?
<jester-> eh
<redmoon> si risolto era il cavo del monitor
<jester-> mavadaviaiciàpp va
<redmoon> scusa...
<OverMe> ahahahaha
<redmoon> grazie
<nicolindalciucio> ciao ragazzi chi mi aiuta a reinstallare grub? ho provato con le guide ma mi parlano di sda ed io non ci capisco nulla
<attempt> nicolindalciucio df in terminale
<nicolindalciucio> df?
<attempt> si
<jester-> nicolindalciucio: sei da live?
<nicolindalciucio> si
<nicolindalciucio> sono da live
<nicolindalciucio> ma non voglio far casino per questo chiedo a voi e non seguo la guida
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l nel pastebin
<nicolindalciucio> no scusa...sto chattando con voi attraverso un mac
<jester-> eh leggere le guide è peericoloso, perdi la vista come a farti le seghe
<nicolindalciucio> jester-, se non voglio far casino vuol dire che non sono un pipparolo da pc come te no?
<attempt> 0.0
<nicolindalciucio> non è per pigrizia
<nicolindalciucio> ma non voglio fottere il lavoro di anni su questo pc
<attempt> nicolindalciucio fai da live. il comando e il paste. poi ci scrivi qui il collegamento.
<nicolindalciucio> attempt, ti ripeto che sto chattando da un mac mentre il problema ce l'ho su un altro pc
<attempt> e allora ti ripeto che dall'altro dai il comando e pasti e sul mac ci scrivi qui in chat il link di paste.
<jester-> nicolindalciucio: va da se che dvi venire qui da live e con il pc in questione
<attempt> sarebbe anche meglio infatti.
<jester-> visto che hai sminchiato grub ma le guide sono pericolose
<enzo> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzo> è la prima volta che uso questa chat
<enzo> avrei bisogno di aiuto per risolvere un problema
<enzo> con la stampante
<enzo> non so se è il posto giusto
<attempt> scrivi su una riga pero'
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> e benvenuto.
<enzo> qualcuno mi può aiutare problema stampante
<enzo> grazie
<ugone> enzo fa la domanda se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<enzo> la stampante che funzionava ad un tratto non va più su ubuntu 10 mi dà : status printer "idle bad pattern"
<enzo> non riesco a risolvere
<enzo> è una HP c 4280
<jester-> enzo: provato a segarla e a reinstallarla?
<enzo> si diverse volte
<enzo> stampa comunque le pagine di prova, ma altri documenti no
<jester-> pacchetti hplip hp-cipd hp-data installati?
<jester-> hp-cups*
<bassotto> Salve a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<enzo> jester io non sono molto bravo ma la stampante ha funzionato per molti mesi
<studio2222222> ciao
<bassotto> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> enzo: hai fatto avanzamento alla 10.10?
<studio2222222> come faccio a mettere le icone sulla scrivania con lubuntu?
<jester-> bassotto: se descrivi il problema
<bassotto> si  certo
<enzo> jester io aggiorno ogni volta che il sistema mi notifica gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> enzo: lsb_release -r cosa risponde
<bassotto> allora ho seguito la guida passo a passo per poter installlare da chiavetta usb ubuntu
<Odo> enzo, pdf?
<bassotto> ho messo la iso su chiavetta
<enzo> jester devo digitarlo sul terminale?
<bassotto> ho scaricato il programma per creare la boot
<jester-> enzo: si
<enzo> odo che vuoi dire?
<enzo> jester provo
<Odo> enzo, il problema lo hai con documenti pdf ?
<Odo> in foramto .pdf ?
<enzo> odo si ma ho stampato in precedenza anche in pdf molte volte
<Odo> enzo, si ma io ora ti sto chiedendo, e' un problema che hai con i pdf o qualsiasi documento? ipto se scrivi prova con editor di testi e poi stampi, funziona o per niente?
<Odo> ipto = tipo
<bassotto> ma al momento che parte il pc esce : SYSLINUX 4.02 2010-07-21 EDD Copyright /C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<enzo> odo si con pdf
<jester-> bassotto: e poi?
<enzo> jester 10.04
<bassotto> cursore lampeggiante sotto e tutto fermo
<jester-> segui Odo che lè pratic di hp
<Odo> enzo, salva il pdf da qualche parte tipo sul desktop
<jester-> bassotto: con cosa hai creato la usb
<paccez> Buongiorno... Nonostante il reinstall con ext3 invece di ext4 e nonostante i sensori installati in modo giusto e non alla razzo di rane il PC un minuto fa s'è riavviato ancora...
<enzo> jester ok
<paccez> Che posso fare?
<enzo> odo provo e fra poco ti faccio sapere
<bassotto> Universal Usb Installer
<jester-> paccez: sa di ram o di qualche periferica ciucca
<Odo> enzo, si ma aspetta, lo salvi sul desktop
<jester-> bassotto: da winzoz?
<Odo> enzo, e poi per stamparlo dai da terminale lp Desktop/nomefile.pdf
<bassotto> si
<jester-> bassotto: userei unebootin
<paccez> jester-, come posso saperlo? Ieri il PC è stato acceso quasi tutto il giorno e non ha dato problemi... Stamattina dopo due orette s'è riavviato (stavo giocando però, possibile che sia la temperatura?)...
<mcflowers883> lubuntu avvio lentissimo help!!!
<jester-> paccez: vai a letto sano e ti svegli col raffreddore,
<paccez> lol
<paccez> il memtest posso farlo solo con il liveCD, giusto? Non posso farlo adesso che sta andando?
<jester-> paccez: se hai  2 banchi di ram prova a toglierne uno alternativamente
<mcflowers883> problema lubuntu....
<bassotto> unebootin ?
<jester-> bassotto: yess
<bassotto> dici che funziona?
<jester-> !usb | bassotto
<ubot-it> bassotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mcflowers883> avvio lentisssimo del mio lubuntu.....
<paccez> jester-, ok, vedrò di fare una prova... Adesso posso riuscire a vedere il motivo per cui s'è spento? È un portatile se può interessare...
<jester-> bassotto: quento meno si è sicuro che fa le usb nel modo corretto
<mcflowers883> pero poi sembra andare bene
<jester-> mcflowers883: quentifica il lento
<mcflowers883> 3 4 minuti
<jester-> paccez: comincia a fare un ram test da live
<enzo> odo ho provato con un documento word processor e funziona
<jester-> mcflowers883: togli lo splash
<bassotto> sono già andato a guardare questa pagina ma, ti fà vedere l'esempio come se avessi già installato ubuntu...
<Odo> enzo, quindi fai come ti ho detto, salva il .pdf da qualche parte, e poi per stamparlo dai lp percorso/nomefile.pdf
<paccez> jester-, ok, finisco un lavoro che m'è andato a quel paese e provo, grazie mille, sei stato gentilissimo
<Odo> e vedrai che lo stampa
<mcflowers883> pentium 4 1.60GHZ
<Odo> enzo, le hp hanno questo problema solo su alcuni pdf
<mcflowers883> tolto...
<bassotto> invece io stò usando un netbook con su xp e l'altro net è quello che devo far girare con ubuntu....
<jester-> mcflowers883: sudo gedit /etc/defualt7grub cerca "quit splash" e fallo diventare "ro" poi dai update-grub
<mcflowers883> ma nulla trattino lampeggiante per tre  4 minuti e poi tutto ok
<jester-> bassotto: il riavvio per i cassi suoi di solito è un problema hw
<enzo> odo attualmente il pdf è salvato nella cartella Documents, è un documento di molte pagine ed io ne devo stampare solo alcune
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mcflowers883> proviamo come dici tu
<Odo> enzo, allora installa pdfshuffler e selezioni le pagine che ti servono prima di stamparlo
<bassotto> quindi cosa devo fare....mazzettate al netbook e marcia su Gates
<Odo> !info pdfshuffler
<ubot-it> pdfshuffler (source: pdfshuffler): merge, split and re-arrange pages from PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<jester-> mcflowers883: se non sistema quantomeno vedi dovre si ferma a farsi la pippa
<mcflowers883> allora sostituito ma per dare update?
<jester-> mcflowers883: sudo update-grub
<enzo> odo devo andare in ubuntu software center?
<enzo> odo per installare?
<Odo> enzo, si o se preferisci da terminale sudo apt-get isntall pdfshuffler
<bassotto> come devo fare ad usare unebootin
<Odo> install
<jester-> bassotto: formatti la usb in fat32, setti usare iso
<mcflowers883> fatto ora riavvio?
<jester-> mcflowers883: prova
<enzo> odo ok provo il tutto e ti faccio sapere
<Odo> enzo, ok auguri ;)
<bassotto> ok ci provo..... grazie jester
<bassotto> tahnk
<bassotto> thank
<enzo> una volta installato da terminale dove vado a trovarlo? odo
<attempt> paccez visto che apri controlla che la ventolina della vga giri. anche quella della cpu.
<Odo> enzo, mi sembra che puoi lanciarlo solo da linea di comando, digita direttamente pdfshuffler
<Odo> enzo, e' nella cartella ufficio?
<enzo> aspetta provo il tutto odo
<paccez> attempt, dovrebbero girare, sento il rumore... Di norma a che temperatura dovrebbe essere la VGA quando sotto sforzo?
<paccez> perché quando gioco (con Wine) tocca anche punte di 90-95°
<attempt> la mia sta' fra i 49idle e i 65max-sotto sforzo. ma dipende dalla vga.
<paccez> orco boia
<paccez> ._.
<jester-> paccez: a 100° lìagua bolle
<paccez> Eh, lo so
<attempt> controlla per la tua vga specifiche tecniche.
<paccez> Infatti un po' mi spaventa
<attempt> meglio un dualboot o vm che wine penso.
<jester-> attempt: sarebbe meglio giocare in winzoz la roba winzoz
<attempt> ipse dixit
<paccez> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gt_130m_us.html Dove trovo le informazioni? attempt, è un gioco solo, mi scazza fare un dual boot lol
<mcflowers883> recuperati una 20 di secondi ma sempre lento
<mcflowers883> escono una miriade di scritte
<jester-> paccez: il driver lo hai installato?
<mcflowers883> tipo terminale
<paccez> Sì
<jester-> micmord: è il verbose del kernel, dove si ferma ad aspettare
<jester-> paccez: nvidia tipo?
<jester-> paccez: lspci | grep -i vga
<paccez> lo pasto qui
<paccez> paccez@wonderland:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<paccez> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce GT 130M] (rev a1)
<mcflowers883> nn voglio tornare a xp
<jester-> mcflowers883:  è il verbose del kernel, dove si ferma ad aspettare?
<mcflowers883> si
<attempt> paccez vedo che trovo per le temperature.
<jester-> mcflowers883: se l'avvio è un po lento mica che il pc lo riavvii tutti i momenti
<paccez> Io non le ho trovate sul sito ufficiale... Comunque non essendo integrata al massimo la cambio, dai...
<paccez> grazie attempt ;)
<mcflowers883> be si pure questo è vero...
<jester-> mcflowers883: ma dovresti vedere cosa scrive quando si ferma
<mcflowers883> forse se cambio scheda madre....
<mcflowers883> a capirci
<jester-> mcflowers883: che scheda video hai
<mcflowers883> non ricordo ma piccolina tipo 32 mega
<jester-> mcflowers883: quella puo essere, se èoi è antica hal ci mette un po a trovargli il driver, cosi dicasi per qualche alttra periferica non tanto giovane
<attempt> anche sotto "torture test" non superava MAI gli 80° paccez  dice uno che la ha.
<mcflowers883> pero ora che ricordo ho qualcosda che magari potrei sostituirla
<jester-> mcflowers883: processore? ram?
<paccez> Orco boia attempt... Allora che è?
<attempt> ma e' un portatile?
<mcflowers883> ram 512 pentium 4 1.6GHz
<paccez> attempt, yes
<attempt> levati dalla testa di usare un gioco 3d per windows sotto wine in un portatile con una vga come quella per cominciare.
<paccez> Acer Asprie 7738G
<mcflowers883> scarso...
<mcflowers883> provo con la video e ti faccio sapere
<paccez> attempt, why?
<attempt> non ce la fa' a dissipare il calore che produce in sostanza. ubuntu non c'entra niente. e poi e' tipico dei laptop. inoltre pare che si verifichi anche a chi usa windows con certi 3d sempre su laptop.
<paccez> lol, lo sto facendo da tipo due settimane
<paccez> è quello quindi, ok
<paccez> però, tipo, adesso non sto facendo un cazzo (aperti: evolution, xchat e firefox senza nulla in flash) eppure è a 58°
<attempt> fa' un lavoro maggiore sia la cpu che la gpu usando un emulatore come wine rispetto windows.
<jester-> mcstevens: se tutto scarso ha ragione lui ad essere sul lento
<jester-> mcstevens: mettici lubuntu o puppylinux
<attempt> !chat | paccez
<ubot-it> paccez: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> paccez: forse ha bisogno di un bel bagnetto
<jester-> aprilo e vai dal gommista a dargli una soffiata
<paccez> jester-, dici che potrebbe essere solo quello?
<paccez> Proverò anche quello e da oggi smetto con wine, giurin giuretto
<jester-> paccez: se le ventole sono vonce quello è
<paccez> vonce?
<jester-> sporche
<ErVito> lerce
<paccez> ok
<paccez> lol
<maxmeridio> giorno a tutti e buone feste fatte
<maxmeridio> ho ubuntu 10.4, con i vari update, all'accensione compaiono i vari kernel...come posso eliminare la lista per accedere sempre all'ultimo, ho boot ancje con winXP
<paccez> maxmeridio, disinstallali da sinaptyc
<mcflowers883> niente sostituita la scheda video ma niente
<jester-> maxmeridio: disisntalli le linux.image che non ti interessano ma tieni ultimo e penultimo
<maxmeridio> jester-, come ?
<jester-> maxmeridio: in synaptic cerchi linux-image per nome e togli
<mcflowers883> niente
<jester-> mcflowers883: se il pc è scarso
<jester-> non è che linux svecchi la nonna di 90 anni
<mcflowers883> jester: ho cambiato la video con un' nvidea 128 e nulla
<maxmeridio> tipo queste Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<mcflowers883> allora cambio la madre che dici? ma anke il processore?
<jester-> maxmeridio: dai sudo fdisk -l | grep linux-image e metti nel paste
<jester-> mcflowers883: in sostanza un bel pc nuovo o ti tieni l'avvio di un mimuto in piu
<mcflowers883> si ma tanto ne ho 4 di pc
<jester-> !paste | maxmeridio
<ubot-it> maxmeridio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> sagerato
<mcflowers883> http://cgi.ebay.it/scheda-madre-K7S6A-con-processore-AMD-ATHLON1800-/110627739487?pt=Schede_madri_per_PC_e_Server&hash=item19c1ed575f
<mcflowers883> che ne pensate?
<jester-> !chat | mcflowers883
<ubot-it> mcflowers883: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxmeridio> scusa jester- ma sudo fdisk -l | grep linux-imag non mi dà niente sul trerminale
<jester->  sudo fdisk -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> maxmeridio: scusa
<mcflowers883> ok ok ok scusate....
<jester->  sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<maxmeridio> niente jester- , anzi grazie per l'help
<mcflowers883> grazie mille ciao....
<enzo> odo rieccomi
<maxmeridio> purtroppo niente
<maxmeridio> con quel comando non mi dà alcuna risposta
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> copiaincolla nel terminale
<enzo> odo mi leggi?
<Odo> enzo, si dimmi
<enzo> odo, tutto ok, grazie, sei un grande
<Odo> enzo, ma figurati e' una stupidata, ma son contento che va tutto
<enzo> odo per chi non ne mastica risolvere un problema è cosa importante
<maxmeridio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548192/
<Odo> enzo, ;)
<Odo> enzo, scusami sono un attimo impicciato ;)
<maxmeridio> ciao enzotib
<enzo> ok odo poi sei hai un minuto ti chiedo un'altra cosa che magari proverei a risolvere una altra volta
<jester-> maxmeridio: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<Odo> enzo, chiedi in chan non preoccuparti :)
<jester-> maxmeridio: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic  linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<enzo> odo chiederò una altra volta, penso sia una cosa lunga, è un problema che ho con il router
<maxmeridio> jester-, dpkg: qualche altro processo detiene il blocco sul database di stato
<Odo> enzo, dopo el 14.30 son qua
<enzo> odo comunque grazie ancora, saluti ed auguri di buon anno nuovo se non ci leggiamo prima
<jester-> maxmeridio: chiudi synaptic
<enzotib> ciao maxmeridio
<Odo> anche per te ciao ;)
<enzo> ciao e auguri a tutti, ciao jester
<jester-> ciao
<enzo> jester grazie anche a te
<maxmeridio> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548197/
<enzo> jester come si esce? chiudo semplicemente la pagina?
<neramarea> se minimizzo firefox, poi non lo trovo più. cos'ho MANOMESSO?
<PiGreco26> neramarea che versione hai di ubuntu?
<neramarea> 10.10
<PiGreco26> neramarea: se minimizzi le altre finestre le trovi nella barra in basso?
<neramarea> no
<PiGreco26> neramare clicca col destro
<PiGreco26> sul pannello in basso e scegli aggiungi al pannello
<PiGreco26> scegli elenco finestre
<PiGreco26> e premi aggiungi
<neramarea> PiGreco26 grazie
<neramarea> fatto ;-)
<neramarea> mi perdo in cazzate
<PiGreco26> neramare prego ;-) se ti serve aiuto qui trovi sempre qualcuno :-)
<PiGreco26> *neramarea
<giovanni_> salve a tutti
<neramarea> PiGreco26, un problema che nessuno ha saputo risolvermi: vedevo youtube a velocità doppia e senza audio
<PiGreco26> ciao giovanni_
<PiGreco26> neramarea e ora?
<neramarea> ora ho reinstallato il plugin, i video scorrono a velocità regolare, ma ancora senza audio
<giovanni_> ho problemi nel condividere cartelle con  samba in qualsiasi modo
<PiGreco26> !samba | giovanni_
<ubot-it> giovanni_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<giovanni_> ho gia provato
<PiGreco26> neramarea per il resto l'audio funziona?
<giovanni_> c'è qualche errore
<neramarea> sì
<PiGreco26> neramarea quale plugin hai reinstallato?
<neramarea> aspe... ora l'audio non funziona proprio...
<PiGreco26> neramarea si ho capito, ma di quale plugin parlavi?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548199/
<giovanni_> nelle opzioni di condivisione
<giovanni_> quando clicco crea condivisione appare questo messaggio :   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548200/
<PiGreco26> neramarea : apri il gestore pacchetti e rimuovi completamente gnash
<neramarea> browser-plugin-gnash?
<PiGreco26> neramarea si
<neramarea> fatto. ha rimosso anche mozilla codec qualcosa...
<PiGreco26> neramarea dal gestore pacchetti cerca flashplugin-installer
<PiGreco26> e installalo
<neramarea> PiGreco26 fatto. devo riavviare la sessione o provo ora?
<PiGreco26> neramarea chiudi firefox e riaprilo
<PiGreco26> vai su youtube e vedi come va
<neramarea> ok a dopo
<PiGreco26> ok
<neramarea> PiGreco26 nada; la situazione è tornata com'era: velocità raddoppiata e no audio. ma l'audio proprio non va in generale, ora.
<Peace-> neramarea: che diavolo stai a fa?
<Peace-> quale sarebbe er problem ?
<PiGreco26> neramarea... non so che dirti
<Peace-> flash che fa lu strunz?
<PiGreco26> a dopo  :)
<neramarea> Peace- sì
<neramarea> cia, pi. grazie lo stesso
<Peace-> neramarea: spetta nu moment
<Peace-> neramarea: hai gnash?
<Peace-> neramarea: flash ?
<neramarea> rimosso e reinstallato: vuoi l'elenco dei plugin?
<Peace-> si
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548205/
<Peace-> neramarea:  sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> neramarea: prova un po con quello
<neramarea> fatto. riavvio la sessione
<Peace-> neramarea: serve a niente riavvare la sessione
<Peace-> minghia
<neramarea> Peace- ...
<neramarea> ...niente da fare
<Peace-> neramarea:  sudo apt-get install libasound2
<Peace-> non serve a una mazza riavviare la sessione
<Peace-> ma proprio a una mazza
<Peace-> linux non è windos
<neramarea> libasound2 già alla versione più recente
<Peace-> neramarea: browser?
<neramarea> firefox, ovviamente
<Peace-> neramarea: ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<neramarea> ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> io ho kubunut e tutte ste rogne non ce l ho
<Peace-> neramarea: proviamo a mettere questo
<Peace-> neramarea: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol padevchooser
<neramarea> fatto. ma è tutto come prima. firefox lo devo chiudere e riaprire?
<Peace-> neramarea: si
<neramarea> a trappé
<neramarea> ;-)
<Peace-> ma perche mai deve chiudere irc mah
<Peace-> neramarea: prova anche questo http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flash-aid
<neramarea> Peace- situazione immutata...
<Peace-> neramarea: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<neramarea> flashaid mi esce il codice sorgente. come si salva?
<Peace-> neramarea: è un estensione di flash
<Peace-> cercalo negli add onn di firefox
<Peace-> e poi dicono che ubuntu è piu facile di kubuntu...
<Peace-> se vede...
<neramarea> non ho capito: nei componenti aggiuntivi non trovo una mazza
<Peace-> neramarea: apri questa cartella con nautilus ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Peace-> la tua home insomma ha una cartella nascosta .mozzilla plugins
<neramarea> in mozilla ho eclipse, extensions e firefox
<Peace-> devi andare qui
<Peace-> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<neramarea> la cartella plugins nun ce sta
<Peace-> gnome di merda
<Peace-> vabbe senti vediamo se qualcuno qui con gnome ti puo aiutare
<Peace-> io ho kubuntu
<Peace-> che va na meraviglia
<neramarea> con buona pace, ma io con kde mi ci impappinavo ancora di più...ù
<leopesto> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep flash
<neramarea> vabbè, ti ringrazio cmq
<Peace-> neramarea: guarda leopesto lui ne sa di piu di me per gnome
<neramarea> leopesto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548211/
<leopesto> e non va?
<leopesto> allora prova gli adobe...
<neramarea> video a velocità doppia e senza audio
<Peace-> leopesto: libasound ci sta
<leopesto> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> leopesto: gia fatto una volta
<leopesto> sudo apt-get install adobe-nonfree
<leopesto> provato un'altro browser per capire se il problema é il browser o il plugin?
<neramarea> impossibile trovare il pacchetto adobe non-free
<leopesto> é adobe-nonfree
<leopesto> azz
<neramarea> sì, ho scritto sbagliato qui, ma su term è giusto
<leopesto> adobe-flashplugin sorry
<leopesto> la vecchiaia... :P
<neramarea> come viene, quindi?
<leopesto> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<neramarea> provo. eventualmente ci si rivede. debbo andare a laurar!
<Dharamsala> ciao
<Dharamsala> non riesco a far funzionare l'indicatore della batteria
<Dharamsala> un aiuto?
<leopesto> cià
<Dharamsala> ^
<Dharamsala> ?
<leopesto> che intendi per "far funzionare"?
<leopesto> non lo vedi?
<Dharamsala> che non funziona
<Dharamsala> lo vedo
<Dharamsala> ma non vede la batteria
<Dharamsala> ?
<Robbonzo> hello
<GianlucaB> Buongiorno a tutti
<GianlucaB> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi, come fare per disinstallare dei driver Nvidia?
<GianlucaB> Grazie
<GianlucaB> scusate ho provato a scaricare Smuxi, software per la chat irc, ma cercando tra i vari canali, non trova questo canale Ubuntu_it, come mai?
<paccez> GianlucaB, che versione di Ubuntu usi?
<GianlucaB> 10.10
<paccez> Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver e togli quelli Nvidia
<paccez> Posso chiederti come mai?
<GianlucaB> perchè  stò cercando di installare dei driver per la mia scheda video Nvidia
<paccez> E li devi disinstallare? o_O
<GianlucaB> ho installato quelli trovati da Ubuntu tramite Driver aggiuntivi, ma le cose sono peggiorate
<GianlucaB> ho scaricato quelli dal sito del produttore, ma non funzionano
<paccez> Non so aiutarti allora. Io con la prima soluzione sono sempre andato a nozze
<GianlucaB> e infatti, nvece io ho problemi, per tutto
<paccez> Per il resto ti consiglio Xchat e non Smuxi come client irc
<GianlucaB> anche la stampante non trova nessun driver
<paccez> Io per la stampante li ho trovati sul sito del produttore
<Dharamsala> leopesto, una mano?
<GianlucaB> sul sito del produttore, perl mia Canon Mp640 non rilascia driver per Linux
<GianlucaB> scusa come devo fare per togliere i diriver installati?
<paccez> GianlucaB, sei nella schermata dei Driver Aggiuntivi?
<GianlucaB> si ho visto, ho cliccato rimuovi
<paccez> Ecco, dovrebbe aver fatto
<GianlucaB> non ci credo, ma non mi riconosce nemmeno il monitor
<GianlucaB> volevo vedere se riuscivo a sistemare un pò le cose dal monitor
<OverMe> eai
<paccez> Scusa, ma se non ti riconosce il monitor dove vedi quel che scrivi?
<GianlucaB> nel monitor
<GianlucaB> ma se vado su Sistema, monito, mi esce monitor sconosciuto
<GianlucaB> e quindi non mi fà impostare nulla
<paccez> Penso che tu debba riavviare una volta tolti i driver Nvidia
<GianlucaB> ok, ora provo,
<GianlucaB> grazie
<perrottino> raga' "not a com32 image" ubuntu USB non mi fa l'installazione su un pc di ubuntu 10.04 che devo fare?
<perrottino> dice che è un altro bug della 10.10 maledetta
<perrottino> chissà se provo con Xubuntu anche se pure quella è 10.10
<OverMe> ???
<perrottino> OverMe, sennò non mi rimane che farlo con la 9.04
<perrottino> devo fare un USB d'avvio con su 10.04
<perrottino> c'è un bug sulla 10.10 che non te lo permette correttamente
<perrottino> adesso provo con Xubuntu tutto chiaro OverMe ?
<perrottino> però Xubuntu è sempre 10.10
<OverMe> cristallino
<paccez> perrottino, a me con la 10.10 lo fa tranquillamente ._.
<perrottino> paccez, su USB? sarà che colpisce solo gli sfigati :(
<paccez> Yes
<perrottino> paccez, però almeno detto questo sono più speranzoso per Xubuntu
<paccez> Ieri ho fatto il disco d'avvio di Ubuntu x64, Kubuntu z64 e Lubuntu x32
<paccez> *Kubuntu x64
<paccez> Incorcio le dita anche io ;)
<perrottino> Incorciale bene
<perrottino> :)
<perrottino> paccez, non ho capito ma li hai provati questi dischi?
<perrottino> Se installo la 10.04 oltre a mettere i driver che mi consiglia e seguire la guida per i formati proprietari cos'altro manca per farla andare davvero pronta all'uso?
<paccez> perrottino, mi sa però che stiamo dicendo due cose diverse...
<paccez> Io scarico la .iso e con il creatore di dischi d'avvio la metto su una usb
<paccez> invece di usare un cd uso una usb
<perrottino> paccez, anch'io
<perrottino> paccez, anch'io
<paccez> Allora boh. Io semplicemente scarico la .iso, avvio il "Creatore dischi d'avvio" e poi fa praticamente tutto lui...
<perrottino> paccez, lo so, l'ho sempre fatto :)
<paccez> Non so come mai allora... Se interessa io sto usando la 10.10 a 64bit, magari è un problema della 32, può essere?
<Dharamsala> acpitool non rileva la batteria
<Dharamsala> un aiutino?
<Dharamsala> ?
<OverMe> Dharamsala, che portatile è?
<Dharamsala> acer 1310
<Dharamsala> ho estratto l'acpi
<Dharamsala> e ho trovato anche il riferimento a bat0
<perrottino> ciao a tutti!
<OverMe> Dharamsala, acpi -V cosa dice?
<Dharamsala> acpi non è installato
<OverMe> Dharamsala, installalo
<Dharamsala> acpi -V non da nulla
<OverMe> Dharamsala, metti /var/log/messages nel pastebin
<Dharamsala> si
<Dharamsala> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntino> ciao a tutti
<PiGreco26> ciao ubuntino
<ubuntino> ho un problema nel configurare il server di posta qualcuno mi aiuta???
<ubuntino> ciao PiGreco26
<ubuntino> sono partito dalla wiki di ubuntu server mail ho provato piu di una guida ma ancora ad oggi non ho concluso nulla
<Dharamsala> OverMe,
<ubuntino> qualcuno mi può seguire???please
<OverMe> Dharamsala,
<Dharamsala> OverMe,  i dns sono fottuti posso passartelo per query?
<Dharamsala> http://pastebin.com/nL73uizS
<Dharamsala> OverMe,
<Shatana> sono Dharamsala
<Shatana> OverMe,
<Dharamsala> OverMe,  i'm here
<OverMe> Dharamsala, si sto leggendo
<Dharamsala> apposto
<OverMe> Dharamsala, hai 10.10?
<Dharamsala> no
<OverMe> ...
<Dharamsala> trallaltro ho scoperto che con questo pc
<Dharamsala> non funziona
<Dharamsala> quindi evito di metterla
<OverMe> e quindi che hai?
<Dharamsala> 9.10
<PiGreco26> Dharamsala -.-
<OverMe> Dharamsala, prova ad aggiungere acpi=force ai parametri d'avvio
<Shatana> esplica meglio
<Gennaro> salve
<Gennaro> mi potreste indicare un programma ottimo per masterizzare
<gabri_> OverMe,  spiegati megio
<Gennaro> devo clonare dei DVD... esiste un programma per masterizzare buono
<OverMe> Shatana, all'avvio quando c'è il menù di grub, premi e per editare. in fondo alla riga linux ..... quiet splash  ci aggiungi acpi=force e fai il boot. poi vediamo se è cambiato qualcosa
<gabri_> non so perchè ma ho il presentimento non mi esca ilmenu di grub
<gabri_> mi viene grub loading
<gabri_> e poi direttamente la gui d ubunt
<OverMe> gabri_, premi shift o tab (non i ricordo) e ti compare il menu
<OverMe> (o esc)
<gabri_> ok
<Gennaro> devo masterizzare dei dvd... esiste un buon programma in ubuntu
<e-DIO-t> Gennaro: brasero.
<Shatana> OverMe,  acpi force
<Gennaro> grazie
<Shatana> prima o dopo splash quiet?
<OverMe> dopo
<OverMe> acpi=force
<Shatana> ok
<pelletta> Salve ragazzi, non riesco ad aggiornare virtualbox su kubuntu 10.04, mi date una mano per favore?
<Shatana> fra splash quiet e initrd /boot.......
<OverMe> Shatana, initrd è un'altra riga
<Shatana> sisi
<Shatana> era per sicurezza
<Shatana> l'ho messo in una riga a se fra quei due
<OverMe> wat.. no
<OverMe> lo devi mettere nella stessa riga
<Shatana> ah
<Shatana> .-.
<Shatana> lol
<OverMe> <OverMe> Shatana, all'avvio quando c'è il menù di grub, premi e per editare. in fondo alla riga linux ..... quiet splash  ci aggiungi acpi=force e fai il boot. poi vediamo se è cambiato qualcosa
<Shatana> sisi
<Shatana> capit
<Shatana> ora va
<Shatana> :D
<Gennaro> in youtube non vedo i video
<Gennaro> che flash player devo installare
<Shatana> OverMe, ora va
<OverMe> Shatana, ok, rendiamo permanenti le modifiche
<Shatana> :)
<Gennaro> come devo fare per vedere i video di youtube.. help
<OverMe> Shatana, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<OverMe> Shatana, metti tutto sul pastebin
<[Enrico]> Gennaro: sudo apt-get install flash-installer
<OverMe> Gennaro, installa flashplugin-installer
<[Enrico]> Gennaro: ah era flashplugin-installer eheh
<pelletta> Salve ragazzi, non riesco ad aggiornare virtualbox su kubuntu 10.04, mi date una mano per favore?
<OverMe> pelletta, che accade?
<pelletta> non riesco ad aggiornare virtualbox
<pelletta> ne a rimuovere quello vecchio
<OverMe> si, questo l'hai già detto... che succede?
<OverMe> qualche errore?
<pelletta> in pratica diuce che ha conflitti e non installa
<pelletta> ho aggiunto i repository ma niente
<Shatana> OverMe,  pastebin.com/T352ihrt
<OverMe> pelletta, serve l'errore completo
<OverMe> Shatana, dove c'è questa riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet" cambiala in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi=force"
<OverMe> poi salva, chiudi e lancia un sudo update-grub
<pelletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548243/
<Shatana> apposto
<Shatana> thy
<Shatana> OverMe,  un applet per la temperatura ?
<OverMe> Shatana, mmm non ricordo se/cosa c'è
<OverMe> pelletta, che ubuntu hai?
<pelletta> kubuntu 10.04 lucid 64bit
<OverMe> pelletta, e tu che file hai scaricato dal sito?
<pelletta> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx")
<Gennaro> datemi un consiglio... a me ubuntu 9.10 va ottimamente (configurazione) posso passare al 10.04??
<Gennaro> ci sono problemi se passo dal 9.10 al 10.04???
<pelletta> inoltre se faccio fare l'aggiornamento dal menu di virtualbox dice che trova dei conflitti e non prosegue
<OverMe> pelletta, finisco di scaricare e guardo che dipendenze ha
<pelletta> ok, grazie
<OverMe> mi pare strano che se hai scaricato la lucid abbia le dipendenze di maverick
<pelletta> ho anche provato a rimuoverlo con sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-3.1.8 ma dice che non trova il pacchetto... mah
<pelletta> sarò io che sono un principiante
<OverMe>  virtualbox-3.2 dipende da libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1);
<OverMe> e infatti mi pareva strano
<OverMe> pelletta, tu hai scaricato quella per maverick
<Gennaro> posso passare a ubuntu 10
<OverMe> (o hai messo il repo di maverick)
<OverMe> Gennaro, si
<pelletta> si anche il repository
<Gennaro> Non succede che poi non vede i driver
<pelletta> e la chiave
<Gennaro> io avevo messo ubuntu 10.10 a 32 bit e non mi partiva
<OverMe> pelletta, si ma hai messo quello di maverick?
<Gennaro> o dovuto formattare tutto e mettere il 9.10 (una dritta di un mio amico)
<pelletta> ne ho provati diversi
<OverMe> pelletta, vediamo che repo hai messo
<OverMe> fai vedere /etc/apt/sources.list
<pelletta> ok, metto su pastebin la source.list, un secondo
<pelletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548249/
<OverMe> deirei che questa non serve
<OverMe> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick non-free #VirtualBox
<OverMe> *direi
<OverMe> pelletta, levala poi sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.2 --reinstall
<pelletta> eliminata
<OverMe> mi son dimenticato un sudo apt-get update prima
<OverMe> :|
<pelletta> sta scaricando... speriamo bene
<OverMe> pelletta, no interrompi
<OverMe> fai prima sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> poi di nuovo sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.2 --reinstall
<pelletta> ok
<pelletta> ok fatto, l'ho avviato ed effettivamente ora c'è la nuova versione
<OverMe> pelletta, bien
<|AbsyntH|> ciao,domanda lampo è stato fixato il problema su maverik coi driver nvidia(reboot to terminal ) ?
<pelletta> grazie 1000
<reddos> ciao a tutti devo aver combinato un guaio quando vado su risorse e apro documenti o musica o scaricati si apre questa finestra /home/reddos/Scaricati non è un file come si  risolvere il problema grazie
<|AbsyntH|> ...allura nessuno che sappia se il problema coi driver nvidia è stato risolto o meno?
<jester-> quale problema
<jester-> non mi pare ci fossero problemi circa nvidia
<|AbsyntH|> bhe se installo i driver ufficiali e riavvio parto da terminale
<|AbsyntH|> con un simpatico EE display not found
<|AbsyntH|> nei log di xorg
<|AbsyntH|> e google mi dice che non sono il solo ad avere questo ptob
<|AbsyntH|> *prob
<jester-> che tipo di scheda hai
<|AbsyntH|> gforce 310m
<jester-> roba recente?
<|AbsyntH|> eh si
<|AbsyntH|> il portatile ha 2 mesi tipo
<jester-> con la 220 no problem
<jester-> forse la tua non è ancora supportata e serve il .run
<|AbsyntH|> mmm
<jester-> o ti accontenti dell'open fino a che sistemano
<jester-> con l'open ci va in 3d?
<|AbsyntH|> eh mi sa che mi accontento perchè è il portatile di lavoro e non ho tempo per smanettarci
<|AbsyntH|> in realta' il 3d è un problema marginale...era solo una fissa mia per cairo dock
<|AbsyntH|> niente di che eh
<[Enrico]> jester-: il 3d con nouveau è disabilitato
<|AbsyntH|> ma con 8gb di ram sperperarne un po è anche piacevole
<|AbsyntH|> mica posso avere solo terminali aperti per lavoro
<jester-> bè visto che è una cattiva imitazione di osx non è una gran perdita
<|AbsyntH|> che cazzo
<nicolindalciuci> ho installato ubuntu su mac con vmware
<|AbsyntH|> jester- ripeto è solo un vezzo
<jester-> [Enrico]: eh altrimenti che open sarebbe
<|AbsyntH|> niente di necessario
<nicolindalciuci> ma non parte, anzi mi da una schermata terminale con "ubuntu login:"
<[Enrico]> jester-: beh è l'unico dei 2 driver open diffusi a non fare 3d
<nicolindalciuci> che devo fare?
<[Enrico]> dei 3*
<jester-> [Enrico]: intendi il nouveau?
<[Enrico]> jester-: yup
<[Enrico]> |AbsyntH|: cmq il driver nvidia propietario incluso in ubuntu supporta senza alcun dubbio le shede geforce 310
<|AbsyntH|> eh lo so [Enrico] pero pare che in maverik ci fosse un problema
<|AbsyntH|> con la 10.4 va
<[Enrico]> |AbsyntH|: se torni qui con un paste di /var/log/Xorg.0.log vediamo cosa non va
<|AbsyntH|> con la 10.10 no
<|AbsyntH|> eh si ma non è che mi spappolo il portatile su cui lavoro per vedere cosa non va
<|AbsyntH|> :D
<|AbsyntH|> l'ho installato un mese fa
<|AbsyntH|> e so che dava l'errore
<|AbsyntH|> mo googlo e te lo ribecco
<[Enrico]> |AbsyntH|: c'è poco da spappolare, ti ho solo chiesto il log non di fare modifiche assurde :)
<nicolindalciuci> come faccio partire l'interfaccia grafica da terminale?
<[Enrico]> nicolindalciuci: un modo è -> XSESSION=kde startx (per kde, per gli altri devi settare XSESSION a un'altro valore ovviamente)
<nicolindalciuci> [Enrico], ho installato ubuntu su macbook pro con vmware, ma ora mi dice di fare login da terminale e poi non so che fare
<|AbsyntH|> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=418708.0
<|AbsyntH|> il problema è questo
<nicolindalciuci> [anubi],
<gianluca> Salve
<gianluca> qualcuno che si intende di installazione driver?
<filo1234> |AbsyntH|: se non posti quello che ti chiedono non possiamo inventarci nulla..posta il contenuto del log che ti ha chiesto [Enrico] altrimenti è inutile che incolli link di post al forum
<Matt_91> 'sera
<gianluca> sera
<Matt_91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548009/ non riesco a far funzionare il mio server ftp tramite internet, su rete locale LAN tutto ok, sapete dove sbaglio?
<r4ffy> salve a tutti non riesco ad eseguire un comando con sudo senza farmi richiedere la password ho inserito questa stringa con visudo %bright ALL= NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/setpci ed ho aggiunto l'user al gruppo bright
<r4ffy> ma lo script creato non ne vuole sapere di eseguire sudo /usr/bin/setpci
<r4ffy> prima ci ero riuscito ma l'utente eseguiva solo quello :P ho dovuto ricambiare sudoers da livecd
<r4ffy> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? :(
<gianluca> io, non sò aiutarti, non sò nemmeno cosa stai chiedendo
<filo1234> r4ffy: postalo il sudoers
<gianluca> sicuramente sono moolto meno esperto dite
<reddos> ora non si apre chromium
<stefano_> Ciao a tutti sto per uscire e acquistare un net book che cosa devo guardare per far si che sia compatibile con ubuntu
<stefano_> ?
<pinkwick> uhm, probabilmente gli unici punti critici potrebbero essere il chip del wireless e quello della scheda video, stefano_
<r4ffy> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548267/
<stefano_> pinkwick, ma poi posso installare 10.10 su netbook?
<pinkwick> sì certo, fai solo attenzione che, appunto, chip grafico e wi-fi siano compatibili prima di acquistare, stefano_
<jester-> stefano_: asus eeepc fascia alta
<stefano_> pinkwick,  dove trovo una lista di componenti compatibili?
<jester-> serve roba intel
<filo1234> r4ffy: sembra regolare am dico sembra...perchè potrebb eesserci un piccolo errore di sintassi... ovevro gli spazi
<filo1234> ovvero*
<r4ffy> io lo edito con visudo non dovrebbe segnarli?
<stefano_> jester-, ti riferivi a me quando dicevi che serviva roba intel
<r4ffy> la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è questa
<filo1234> r4ffy: si ma dal pastebin che hai incollato pare siano incasinati
<r4ffy> (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/setpci
<pinkwick> stefano_, non so se esiste una cosa del genere (forse sì), io cercherei semplicemente su google il nome del prodotto (o dei chipset) + linux, se no come dice jester- con l'intel vai sul sicuro :)
<r4ffy> da sudo -l
<r4ffy> forse ho sbagliato col gruppo?
<jester-> stefano_: yess asus eeepc non scarso, secondome, è uno dei piu compatibili easistiti
<stefano_> jester-, ho un budget  di 200€ che dici ci sto dentro?
<jester-> stefano_: con 200  prendi roba scarsa scarsa
<OverMe> con 200€ ci compri l'asus eeeccheschifo
<stefano_> ahahahah
<jester-> pure altre marcheecchecass
<filo1234> r4ffy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548270/  prova lasciando gli spazi così
<filo1234> r4ffy: altrimenti prova semplicemente ad assegare quella policy all'utente e non al gruppo
<stefano_> jester-, poi come faccio ad installare ubuntu da pen drive?
<r4ffy> filo1234
<jester-> fai la usb
<r4ffy> nada
<filo1234> r4ffy: non è che hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo root anziche a bright?
<filo1234> r4ffy: metti il nome dell'utente al posto del gruppo
<r4ffy> ho creato bright in utenti e gruppi e gli ho aggiunto raffaele
<stefano_> ok vadolo compro e torno
<r4ffy> niente da fare
<filo1234> r4ffy: ma deve far parte del gruppo admin però
<r4ffy> ma va in automatico giusto dopo salvato il visudo
<r4ffy> raffaele è l'utente creato da ubuntu
<filo1234> mettendo raffaale  ALL = NIPASSWD: /usr/bin/setpci  non va?
<r4ffy> no
<filo1234> NOPASSWD*
<r4ffy> raffaele@raffaele-Extensa:~$ groups raffaele         raffaele : raffaele adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare bright
<filo1234> sudo -l cosa da?
<r4ffy> posso incollare sono 5 righe?
<filo1234> ti blocca
<GianlucaB> Salve
<r4ffy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548273/
<GianlucaB> perchè nel software Smuxi, nel canale Ubuntu-it, vedo un solo utente?
<GianlucaB> mentre di quà, ce ne sono un bel pò di più?
<OverMe> sarai su un altro server
<GianlucaB> ops, che seerver è questo?
<GianlucaB> server
<GianlucaB>  esistono più canali Ubuntu-it su server diversi?
<OverMe> probabile
<GianlucaB> quindi volendo collegarmi a questo canale, direttamente tramite il sodtware installato in Ubuntu?
<r4ffy> filo1234 non è che dipende dall' ordine?
<GianlucaB> quale ordine?
<r4ffy> mi sa che ho fatto bingo :D
<r4ffy> la linea va alla fine
<r4ffy> deve processare prima le altre impostazioni :)
<OverMe> GianlucaB, se vuoi un client irc "serio" scarica xchat (non xchat-gnome)
<stefano_> jester-, ACER NETBOOK R101X-BLK002S credo prenderò questo chene dici?
<r4ffy> filo1234 risolto
<jester->   stefano_ con 200 non è che hai ampia scelta
<stefano_> jester-, il processore è intel non sono riuscito a capire che chip monta per la wi-fi
<GianlucaB> ok, ma non capisco perchè accade questo, qualsisi client irc, dovrebbe permetterti di collegarti al canale, senza troppi problemi
<r4ffy> senti lo segnalo a qualcuno in modo che venga aggiunto nella wiki?
<OverMe> GianlucaB, certo
<OverMe> GianlucaB, ma se non sai come funzionano è inutile
<jester-> stefano_: avra atheros
<jester-> che poi se non va sisistema
<gianluca> eccomi sono dentro direttamente da Ubuntu
<gianluca> bastava connettersi al server gisuto
<jester-> stefano_: http://www.scontipertutti.com/promozione-netbook-asus-r101xblk002s-black-4968.html.html
<gianluca> ecco ora funge
<OverMe> gianluca, eh te lo dicevo. server sbagliato
<gianluca> quindi, chiedevo se qualcuno mi può spiegare come installare dei driver per la mia scheda video
<gianluca> perchè quelli scaricati dal sito del produttore non funzionano
<r4ffy> vabbe vado grazie del supporto
<gianluca> e quelli trovati da Ubuntu Driver aggiuntivi, meglio lasciarli dove sono
<stefano_> jester-, si ho aperto il link è quello... Della scheda non ho visto nulla
<stefano_> jester-, il prezzo è di 199 € nel nuovo volantino euronics
<stefano_> jester-, http://www.euronics.it/export/sites/default/volantini/pdf/butali.pdf
<jester-> stefano_: di solito asus monta intel
<stefano_> jester-, che dici allora lo compro?
<jester-> pialo pialo
<OverMe> gianluca, che scheda video hai?
<stefano_> jester-, (mis to gia vestendo per andare in negozio)
<gianluca> Nvidia 9600Gt
<OverMe> gianluca, anzi, lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> gianluca: i driver sono nel repo
<gianluca> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<gianluca> questo quello che appare
<jester-> gianluca: amministrazone/driver aggiuntivi
<gianluca> e infatti, mi trova dei driver, ma se li attivo, funziona ancora peggio
<jester-> gianluca: balle, se non hai fatto casino con i .run vanno benissimo
<stefano_> jester-, ci sei tra un paio d'0ore?
<filo1234> r4ffy: ah si ovvio tu l'hai meso sotto user alias
<jester-> se hai messo il driver da sito hai sminchiato a bit xorg
<gianluca> li ho attivati,, ma poi, li ho dovuti disattivare, per riuscire almeno a leggere quello che scrivo
<gianluca> quali driver vanno benissimo?
<jester-> il current
<gianluca> forse sbaglio qualcosa io, a installare i driver scaricati dal sito del produttore, ma mi esce un'errore
<jester-> gianluca: se hai usato il file da sito nvidia hai scombinato xorg
<gianluca> allora, prima ho ricercato i driver con Sstema, amministratore, driver aggiuntivi
<gianluca> e ho attivato quelli raccomnadati, ho riavviato, e vedevo ancora peggio di ora
<gianluca> i caratteri sono tutti sfuocati
<jester-> gianluca: fa vedere xorg.conf
<stefano_> jester-, sto uscendo per comprarlo ci sentiamo più tardi se ci sei
<jester-> stefano_: vai e torna col cazzillo
<gianluca> da dove?
<gianluca> cioè dove lo trovo?
<jester-> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e mitti nel pastebin
<stefano_> jester-, sarà fatto!!!
<jester-> metti
<jester-> stefano_: e aramti di penna usb
<jester-> armati
<gianluca> scusa, non ho capito, dove lo trovo
<jester-> gianluca:
<gianluca> si
<jester-> [16:55]  <jester-> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e mitti nel pastebin
<gianluca> ho fatto, mi dice file o directory inesistente
<jester-> gianluca: quindi non stai usando il nvidia ma l'open
<gianluca> i driver Nvidia li ho disattivati, perchè funzionavano peggio di ora
<jester-> gianluca: ce l'hai ancora il .run?
<gianluca> si
<jester-> fermi x e poi sudo nvidiasticass.run --uninstall
<jester-> gianluca: quindo rimetti il current
<gianluca> cosa vuo dire fermi x?
<jester-> gianluca: che lo devi togliere, come lo hai installato con x spento. sudo service gdm stop
<gianluca> ma non l'ho installato, perchè quando lancio il run mi esce errore
<gianluca> e non mi fà installare i driver
<gianluca> il mio problema è quello, i driver scaricati dal sito del produttore, non mi si installano, mi esce un errore
<jester-> gianluca: allora da driver esterni attiva il current
<jester-> poi riavvii e vediamo
<gianluca> ho attivato sia il urrent, che l'altro, nada di nada, meglio senza niente
<gianluca> se attivo, vedo tutti i caratteri sfuocati,
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> gianluca: ho detto poi si vede
<gianluca> e lo sò, è per questo che stò chiedendo aiuto
<gianluca> non capisco come sia possibile che dei driver scaricati dal sito del produttore, non funzionino
<gianluca> o meglio mi esca un errore quando cerco di installarli
<jester-> gianluca: e 4 se usi il run sminchi il sistema
<jester-> metti i current riavvia
<gianluca> io li metto i current, ma poi per sistemare la visualizzazione cosa devo fare?
<gianluca> perchè veramente, quando trovo le scritte piccole, non riesco nemmeno a leggerle, tanto sono sfuocate
<jester-> gianluca: madu metti il driver e riavvia
<gianluca> ok ora metto
<OverMe> scritte piccole = aumenta la risoluzione??
<jester-> o la dimensione dei caratteri
<jester-> gianluca:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e metti nel pastebin
<gianluca> aspetta stò mettendo i driver current
<e-DIO-t> oppure metti uno schermo piu' piccolo :D
<e-DIO-t> ah cazz...è il support
<gianluca> ?
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<gianluca> ecco ora devo riavviare
<gianluca> 2 secondi e torno
<gianluca> eccomi di nuovo, con i driver curent attivi
<jester-> gianluca:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e metti nel pastebin
<gianluca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548284/
<OverMe> gianluca, quindi ora che hai che non va?
<jester-> gianluca: controlla la risoluzione
<gianluca> che vedo malissimo, ad esempio per farti capire, la scritta rossa Download as text nel pastebin, quasi non la leggo
<gianluca> tanto è sfuocata
<OverMe> gianluca, xrandr     metti nel pastebin
<gianluca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548287/
<jester-> gianluca: quanti pollici è il video
<gianluca> 19
<jester-> la risoluzione va bene
<jester-> gianluca: clicca destro sul desk e vai in cambia sfondo
<jester-> poi in caratteri
<gianluca> quindi?
<jester-> gianluca: lcd il video?
<gianluca> si
<jester-> gianluca: sfumatura subpixel
<jester-> gianluca: poi vai in dettagli
<jester-> setta leggero
<jester-> ordine subpixle RGB
<gianluca> era già tutto impostato così
<jester-> gianluca: tipi di caratteri che cosa hai
<gianluca> quapplicazioni, Ubuntu Normale 11
<gianluca> documenti Sans 10
<gianluca> scrivania ubuntu normale 11
<jester-> gianluca: e dici di vedere male?
<gianluca> si
<jester-> fai uno shot e postalo
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matt_91> 'sera
<jester-> gianluca: disattiva gli effetti
<Matt_91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548009/ non riesco a far funzionare il mio server ftp tramite internet, su rete locale LAN tutto ok, sapete dove sbaglio?
<gianluca> aspetta stò facendo cattura schermata, mi mi ha catturato solo un'angolo
<jester-> gianluca: tato stamp
<jester-> tasto
<jester-> Matt_91: ma se ieri andava
<Matt_91> jester-: ??? no solo su LAN, goldrake mi avava suggerito di aprire anche la porta 2120 oltre alla 2121 e alla 20, ma non fungeva ugualmente
<jester-> Matt_91: ma non usa la 80?
<gianluca> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2934/schermatai.png
<gianluca> ecco la foto, non sò se vede la sfuocatura
<jester-> gianluca: hai dei problemi di vista? peace ti puo indirizzare da un buon oculista
<Matt_91> jester-: ftp solitamente la 21, ma non posso usarla perchè è già usata dal router, quindi ho configurato che funzioni con la 2121, per entrare nel server con le credenziali entra anche da internet, il problema è che da internet una volta effettuato il login, non lascia fare altro
<filo1234> lol
<gianluca> sarà ma nella foto, quasi non si distungue le m dalle n
<jester-> gianluca: io vedo in bel desktop come chiarezza etc etc
<jester-> non è che si fissato
<gianluca> forse dipenderà  dal mio monitor?
<jester-> vai un po in monitor e controlla il reresh
<jester-> refresh
<gianluca> però su winzoz vedevo bello limpido
<OverMe> eccola la
<jester-> gianluca: cambia il tipo di carattere metti i msfonts e usa il verdana
<Matt_91> OverMe: forse su windows andava anche il mio server ftp :D
<gianluca> a dimenticavo, installando i driver current, non posso più nemmeno impostare il monitor
<jester-> Matt_91: dove le hai settate le porte
<OverMe> Matt_91, eh probabile, sicuramente si distinguono le m dalle n
<gianluca> in quanto mi dà sconosciuto
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<jester-> gianluca: frega un tubo del monitor se ci sono due refresh setta quello piu alto e cambia i caratteri
<Matt_91> jester-: sul router
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta a capire come funziona gnunet?
<gianluca> dove lo setto il refresh?
<jester-> Matt_91: le porte di apache le setti in apache che di solito di default sta sulla 80
<jester-> aprigli la 80 e vedi che va
<jester-> D4V|DE: gnurant?
<Matt_91> jester-: apache mi funziona :) è il server ftp che non funziona ecco apache configurato e funzionante: http://server.matt91web.altervista.org ed ecco il server ftp che non funziona server.matt91web.altervista.org/server/ftp.php :)
<D4V|DE> abbastanza
<D4V|DE> per gnunet
<D4V|DE> :°D
<Matt_91> jester-: e anche la 80 non posso usarla perchè la usa il router
<jester-> Matt_91: non penso che il server guardi nel rutter e si setti a seconda delle porte pacioccate
<jester-> Matt_91: devi settare il server di coinseguenza
<Matt_91> jester-: il server ftp l'ho configurato per andare sulle porte 2121, il locale uso quella di porta
<jester-> e non si capisce che casso se ne fa il rutter della 80
<Matt_91> jester-: quindi di conseguenza ho aperto anche la 2121 sul router
<jester-> Matt_91: in locale le porte non sono chiuse
<jester-> Matt_91: l'avrai indirizzata male
<Matt_91> jester-: se io scrivo l'ip del router mi fa vedere la configurazione e usa la 80
<jester-> Matt_91: la devi insirizzare su ip del pc
<gianluca> stò provando a cambiare i caratteri,ma il Verdana non ci stà
<jester-> gianluca: devi installare gli msttcorefonts
<Matt_91> jester-: apriamo sta porta 80... se funziona, non avrebbe nessun nesso logico, ma ti dirò per l'ennesima volta grazie :D
<gianluca> ecco, è una parola, dove li trovo e come li installo
<gianluca> ?
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<gianluca> ho trovato il comando per installare i caratteri
<gianluca> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<gianluca> ma poi ad un certo punto dovrei dre ok per proseguire l'installazione
<gianluca> come cavolo lo si dà l'ok?
<jester-> gianluca: tab
<jester-> vai su ok poi con le frecce su si
<noriega> dove posso trovare plugin per poter disegnare frecce con Gimp?
<gianluca> e ci andavo su ok, ma non si evidenziava, ora grazie a tab sono risucito ad evidenziare l'ok
<gianluca> l'installazione è finita, ma i caratteri non ci sono
<gianluca> provo a riavviare
<gianluca> rieccomi, finalmente sono riuscito ad installare i nuovi cartteri
<gianluca> ho impostato il Verdana
<gianluca> e dopo aver giocato un pò con le impostazioni del monitor, un pochino la cosa è migliorata
<gianluca> anche se....
<dante_> ciao atutti
<dante_> qualcuno puo' svelarmi un piccolo problema?
<gianluca> intanto scrivi il problema
<gianluca> anche se quasi sicuramente io non saprò aiutarti, dato che è solo 3 giorni che utilizzo Ubuntu
<dante_> sei un grande........
<dante_> ti e' mai successo che scaricando un programma vai in crash??
<gianluca> propio in crash no, però ho avuto problemi con dei file .run
<dante_> tu conosci o qualcuno conosce XBMC??
<gianluca> che cosa è?
<dante_> un median center
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti scusatemi io dovrei installare VMware Workstation 7.1  sul mio ubuntu 10.04 ma non saprei da dove iniziare
<EsUlU> sono andato sul sito http://downloads.vmware.com/d/details/wkst_710_lx/ZGolYmQqQGViZHR0aA==
<dante_> ciao Esulu perche non hai 10.10?
<EsUlU> cosi
<EsUlU> mi trovo bene con 10.04
<dante_> ok
<EsUlU> senti il problema è che dal sito sopra portato mi fa scaricare un file.bundle
<gianluca> bè, intanto prova a cliccare su Download, e vedi un pò che tipo di file ti scarica
<EsUlU> file.bindle
<gianluca> a ok
<EsUlU> che cavolo è
<EsUlU> ?
<gianluca> e chi lo conosce?
<EsUlU> bho infatti mi chiedo anch'io
<gianluca> scusa ma è 3 giorni, che utilizzo Ubuntu, e anche io mi trovo incasinato
<EsUlU> voi avete un'altra soluzione per il mio problema
<EsUlU> cosi piu facilmente riesco ad installarlo
<EsUlU> ?
<dante_> di cosa si tratta??
<dante_> nn esiste nei repo??
<EsUlU> per creare una macchina virtuale
<dante_> ok hai provato virtualbox?
<jester-> EsUlU: sudo sh fie-bindle o sudo ./file-bindle
<EsUlU> http://linuxeoltre.blogspot.com/2010/11/installare-vmware-workstation-7-in.html
<EsUlU> jester adesso provo
<gianluca> aspetta, leggevo ora in rete che i file.bundle, sono per Mac
<jester-> ma va
<gianluca> e quindi come fai ad installarlo su Ubuntu?
<jester-> sudo ./file
<jester-> o sh
<gianluca> quindi su Ubuntu, posso installare anche i file per Mac?
<OverMe> -.-
<dante_> no nn puoi
<dante_> vedi se dal sito vi e' la voce OTHER
<gianluca> infatti, allora l'amico Esulu, mi sà che ha sbagliato file
<EsUlU> adesso prov a vedere
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> non c'e' dante_
<dante_> c'e' nessuno che conosce sto c...o
<dante_> caro Esulu nn puoi
<dante_> vai nei repo
<dante_> trovi programmi che fanno per te
<dante_> per la virtualizzazione
<dante_> nessuno che conosce XBMC?????????????NESSUNO?????????????????
<gianluca> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<OverMe> dante_, va bene anche se non sovrabbondi di punti interrogativi
<dante_> scherzo
<dante_> per ridereun po'
<gianluca> la prima csa che ho trovato in rete
<dante_> grazie gìcercavo i comandi
<dante_> credo che ho sbirciato gia quel link almeno credo
<gianluca> ops perchè la bustina in alto, è diventata verde?
<gianluca> quella delle email
<jester1-> avrà freddo
<gianluca> ?
<dante_> per Esulu: hai provatoVirtual box Ose lo trovi nei repo
<jester1-> quello dei repo è ose e non va bene
<dante_> no? perche?
<EsUlU> no non volevo virtualbox
<jester1-> è limitato non vsnno le usb
<EsUlU> io volevo installare VMware Workstation
<EsUlU> nessuno sa dirmi come posso installarlo
<EsUlU> ?
<jester1-> EsUlU: e lancia sto file
<dante_> oddio e' tardi debbo andare a lavoro un abbraccio a tutti
<EsUlU> e non me lo fa
<jester1-> EsUlU: dove hsi il file
<EsUlU> ho provato come dicevi sudo sh file.bundle
<EsUlU> niente
<jester1-> EsUlU: poi lo compri a 180 cocozze'
<EsUlU> sul terminale
<EsUlU> no?!
<jester1-> EsUlU: dove sta il file
<EsUlU> nella cartella di swcaricati
<jester1-> desktop altra cartella
<EsUlU> *scaricati
<jester1-> EsUlU: cd Scaricati
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> no ho capito la domanda che mi hai fatto
<jester1-> EsUlU: dove è il .bundle
<EsUlU> vuoi sapere dove ho sul mio computer il file per caso?
<jester1-> eh
<EsUlU> nella cartella scaricati
<EsUlU> in home
<jester1-> EsUlU: apri un terminale
<EsUlU> ho gia aperto
<jester1-> EsUlU: cd Scaricati
<jester1-> enter
<EsUlU> ci sono gia
<EsUlU> in quella cartella
<jester1-> sudo sh vm e bstti tsb
<jester1-> tsb
<jester1-> che lo complets
<jester1-> tsb
<jester1-> eh /tab
<EsUlU> devo fare  sudo sh vm e bstti tsb
<EsUlU> ?
<jester1-> EsUlU: scrivi: sudo sh vm e poi batti tab
<jester1-> che completa il nome
<jester1-> file
<EsUlU> e poi
<EsUlU> ?
<jester1-> e poi dai enter
<jester1-> vs o no
<marcello1>  ciao a tutti!
<jester1-> uei
<EsUlU> non ti sto seguendo
<EsUlU> io ho fatto sudo sh vm
<EsUlU> e ho dato tab
<EsUlU> ma non mi fa niente
<jester1-> EsUlU: ls
<EsUlU> fatto
<jester1-> vedi se c'è il file
<EsUlU> si
<EsUlU> si
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester1-> EsUlU: nome?
<jester1-> esatto?
<EsUlU> virtualbox-4.0_4.0.0-69151~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<EsUlU> ho sbagliato tutto
<jester1-> EsUlU: quello è virtual box non vmware e basta che lo fai doppio click sul file per installarlo
<EsUlU> aspetta un attimo
<EsUlU> infatti
<EsUlU> scusami
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<EsUlU> jester_
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548302/
<jester1-> EsUlU: va che vbox non ha niente da invidiare a vmware
<jester1-> EsUlU: sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<EsUlU> io volevo per installare vmwarw
<jester1-> EsUlU: se non va
<jester1-> sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<EsUlU> non va
<jester1-> EsUlU: scrivi VM e batti tab che completa sa solo
<jester1-> o sh o ./ va di sicuro
<EsUlU> dice che non trova il comando
<jester1-> sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<EsUlU> possiamo un attimo in pvt
<EsUlU> please
<jester1-> nu
<EsUlU> ho prova to sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<EsUlU> ninte
<jester1-> sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<EsUlU> ninete
<jester1-> EsUlU: è impossibile
<EsUlU> e si
<EsUlU> adesso provo
<EsUlU> un'altra cosa
<EsUlU> comunque grazie
<EsUlU> per aiuto
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester1-> sudo chmod +x VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386.bundle
<jester1-> EsUlU: poi rilancia sh
<jester1-> EsUlU: non ha i permessi di esecuzione
<EsUlU> dai lascia stare
<EsUlU> ho provato a dare anche i permessi
<EsUlU> ma non mi parte
<EsUlU> ma hai un sito dove posso scaricare il programma cosi vediamo se magari non ho scaricato bene
<EsUlU> ?
<jester1-> EsUlU: sul sito vm fatti account che ti danno pure il serial prova un mese
<jester1-> poidecidi se cacciare la credit
<EsUlU> adesso provo
<canditaf> :)
<jester1-> EsUlU: hai sistema a 32 o a 64 bit
<EsUlU> senti tu dici che è uguale con virtual box
<EsUlU> 32
<jester1-> EsUlU: per usi normali uno vale l'altro
<EsUlU> posso un attimo dirti qualche cosa in pvt
<EsUlU> giusto uno
<canditaf> qual'è 'argomento?
<canditaf> :-(
<Scall> sapete dirmi quali modelli di pennette wi-fi vengono rilevate automaticamente da Ubuntu, senza bisogno di settare nulla? grazie
<Scall> mi basta anche il nome di un solo modello
<filo1234> Scall: se aspetti domani mattina devo testare una asus
<filo1234> che mi sono appena arrivate
<jester1-> Scall: ROBA INTEL
<jester1-> SCA
<jester1-> Scall: broadcom serve il firm
<jester1-> atheros
<Scall> jester1-: quindi una pennetta wi-fi INTEL o ATHEROS viene rilevata e funziona automaticamente senza impostare nulla su Ubuntu? Mi serve saperlo con certezza perchè dovrei consigliarla ad un parente, se poi non gli funziona faccio una figuraccia...
<Scall> se magari mi dici un modello che hai testato, e che funziona automaticamente con certezza, te ne sarei davvero grato :-)
<filo1234> Scall: se aspetti domani mattina devo testare una asus
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, http://tinyurl.com/7lncc dai una occhiata qua.. cmnq atheros solitamente è supportata
<filo1234> Scall: oppure chiedi su #ubuntu-it-testing
<Scall> filo1234: ok, grazie. Poi mi fai sapere ;-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> filo1234, ?! inventi i canali ?
<Scall> DAMN3dg1rl: stai dicendo che non esiste #ubuntu-it-testing? :-S
<DAMN3dg1rl> Scall, direi
<Mios> sera gente
<Mios> come cambio l'immagine inferiore del cubo di compiz!! Non mi ricordo piu'!
<filo1234> DAMN3dg1rl: ?
<filo1234> /join #ubuntu-it-test
<filo1234> ho sbagliato
<filo1234> è #ubuntu-it-test
<Mios> come cambio l'immagine inferiore del cubo di compiz!! Non mi ricordo piu'!
<Gennaro> ho ubuntu 10.4
<Gennaro> la chiavetta va bene ma a volte mi dice Rete GSM disconessa
<Gennaro> come devo fare quando mi esce Rete GSM disconnessa
<Gennaro> help help
<maat_> ciao
<lorenzo> ciao, improvvisamente non riesco più a selezionare l'ingresso della mia scheda audio USB come input. La scheda è riconosciuta, posso usare le 2 uscite, ma semplicemente sotto la voce "ingressi" delle preferenze audio la scheda non esiste. Fino a qualche giorno fa ho usato gli ingressi normalmente e non ho idea di quale possa essere il problema. Idee? Grazie
<Matt_91> 'sera
<davide_> Ciao a tutti!
<davide_> E auguri!!
<davide_> scusate la domanda stupida: esiste un'interfaccia grafica per grub?
<Mios> gentilmente...qualcuno sa indicarmi come cambiare L'immagine inferiore del cubo di compiz
<Mios> ?
<Mios> sono solo???????
<it-39> sera
<attempt> ciao it-39
<it-39> we ciao attempt :) scusa non ti avevo letto
<attempt> ma no arrivato adesso.
<it-39> ok
<attempt> !auguri
<ubot-it> Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno!
<it-39> hehehe ricambio di cuore
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<it-39> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<davide_> ciao a tutti e auguri!
<it-39> anche a te davide
<davide_> Domanda: esiste un'interfaccia grafica per grub?
<DAMN3dg1rl> burg
<davide_> si trova nei repository?
<davide_> trovato su sources.list.eu
<davide_> grazie mille per l'indicazione!!
<davide_> XD
<davide_> ciaooo!! E ancora buone feste a tutti!!
<vito_> per chi si ricorda avevo "perso il disco del sistema operativo(ubuntu 10.04)"ho preso un vecchio disco ata e vi ho installato un'altro sistema uguale. ho collegato il disco col sistema operativo corrotto via usb(tramite adattatore sata-usb) aquesto punto riesco a vederlo nel terminale come disco sdf. come posso sistemare il disco in modo che riparta il sistema operativo che è all'interno? se metto il disco sata come sempre non lo vede il bios
<vito_> possibile che nessuno possa aiutarmi?
<attempt> se il bios non lo vede ha un guaio grosso. quindi. meglio se nel nuovo ubuntu installi tutti i programmi che avevi. poi li apri e li richiudi.-tutti- in modo che creino il file di configurazione. dopodiche' copi i dati della vecchia home nella nuova del disco ata e poi i file di configurazione dei programmi che hai reinstallato in modo da non perdere le vecchie configurazioni i preferiti e la posta.
<attempt> infine riformatti il disco sata e poi provi a vedere se il pc te lo vede collegandolo interno. non vedo altra soluzione.
<attempt> se non lo vede o e' il disco oppure il controller sata andato. nessuna delle due cose e' buona.
<attempt> hai mica provato a collegare il disco su altra presa sata della motherboard?.
<Panaclerio_> Salve a tutti, come posso contare le ricorrenze di una parola in un file di testo?
<vito_> aspetta,il bios non lo vede secondo me perchè corrotto  il Fs nemmeno via usb non lo vede il bios, ma ora lo vedo su ubuntu , secondo me basta rimettere  a posto i file di partenza di ubuntu .
<vito_> mi sà che il problema veniva dal cavo sata(ora cambiato)
<vito_> sulla scheda madre ho messo anche una scheda pci-sata-ide ma non rileva ugualmente il disco
<vito_> se riuscissi a farlo ripartire faccio un bk e formatto tutto
<OverMe> Panaclerio_, grep parla -o -c file
<OverMe> Panaclerio_, anzi grep parla -o file | wc -l
<OverMe> *parola
<Panaclerio_> OverMe, grazie, ma il parla va tra "virgolette"
<Panaclerio_> ?
<OverMe> dipende dalla parola
<OverMe> metticele, male non fanno
<Matt_91> rieccomi
<Matt_91> che dici funge OverMe?
<Panaclerio_> OverMe, da sempre uno come risultato e non è possibile
<OverMe> Panaclerio_, vieni in chat
<OverMe> e pastami il file di testo
<Matt_91> no, non funge vero?
<Matt_91> che balle
<Panaclerio_> OverMe, ci sono
<OverMe> Matt_91, niet
<Matt_91> vedo vedo, fai il logi e puff
<Matt_91> basta
<Matt_91> ops ,ma sono il supporto... scusate :D
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> ragazzi scusatemi io vorrei chiedere vmware puo essere trovato nel centro di software di ubuntu 10.04?
<EsUlU> da installare direttamente?
<attempt> no non e' free
<Solletico> uso ubuntu 10.10 ho 1 stampante canon pixma mx300 me la riconosce ma nn mi trova il driver come posso risolv?
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=185884.0     leggi qui Solletico
<Solletico> attempt: grz
<Solletico> attempt: hai 1 link x samsung clx 3175 fw ?
<attempt> no
<Solletico> attempt:  quindi nn posso usare samsung clx 3175 fw con ubuntu ? :(
<attempt> non ho trovato niente del forum ufficiale. puoi provare ad usare i driver per win xp sotto ndiswrapper
<attempt> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Solletico> attempt: ke dici? forse è meglio ke uso ndiswrapper anke x installare canon pixma mx 300? anziké installare 1 altro modello... cosi magari forse riesco anke a scansionare
<attempt> puoi provare si.
<Solletico> attempt:  secondo te cos è meglio tra le 2? ndiswrapper o installare l altro modello compatibile?
<attempt> la seconda che hai detto. ndiswrapper ultima spiaggia.
<Solletico> ndiswrapper pare ke funzioni solo x hw wifi quindi x la canon mi sa ke nn va...
<attempt> e no.
<Solletico> nn si può kiedere a qualke utente esperto d fare quel driver e metterlo a disposizione?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, non è cos' semplice
<Solletico> pensavo lo fosse x 1 ubunt...iano ;) vbb
<attempt> i driver non li fanno gli utenti esperti....
<Solletico> ah ok pensavo ke li facessero loro , li fa canonical?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, i driver sono moduli del kernel, ovvero di linux
<Solletico> nn si può kiedere a canonical d farlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu è una distribuzione gnu linux
<attempt> diciamo gli sviluppatori e programmatori della comunita' se sono open.
<DAMN3dg1rl> canonical gestisce una distribuzione, non linux
<Solletico> nn si può kiedere agli sviluppatori programmatori d fare quel driver?
<attempt> non c'e' bisogno di chiedere di solito basta aspettare. ogni nuovo rilascio ha un kernel aggiornato che riconosce sempre piu' hardware.
<Solletico> kernel intendi quello ke finisce con 24 ? uscito da poco
<Solletico> quello ke compare all awio?
 * DAMN3dg1rl si chiede perchè nessun utente si renda conto del lavoro che c'è dietro una distribuzione gnu linux e perchè non si rendano conto di cosa sia essa
<attempt> oppure viene supportato anche il tuo modello dai prossimi driver che escono per canon.
<DAMN3dg1rl> @seen k99brain
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: k99brain was last seen in #ubuntu-it 5 days, 22 hours, 41 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <K99Brain> secondo me l'icona è li ma non la vedi
<Solletico> vbb speriamo,,, ke la inseriscano,,, dovrò attendere la 11.04 ? :(
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, cambiare distribuzione e/o cambiare kernel? googlare se ci sia un modulo kernel addizionale per tale periferica?
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl:  nn saprei come fare, essendo neofita d ubuntu sorry , su come cambiare distribuzione o kernel o cercare modulo kernel addiz su google
<Solletico> be come cambiar distribuzione si so come fare ma vorrei usare ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, sai che chipset monti il canon in questione ?
<Solletico> x quanto riguarda kernel nn saprei come,,,, essendo ignorante in materia
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: nn lo so da dove lo vedo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> è un usb ?
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: yes
<DAMN3dg1rl> lsusb
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: nn ce l ho connessa a sto pc , è connessa a qualke km da qui , sorry
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, è connessa con ethernet ?
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: usb
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> il pc è connesso in rete ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> è raggiungibile in ssh ?
<Solletico> ehm in questo mom no è offline sorry
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: t ri kiederò aiuto quando sono su quel pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq debian non è molto diversa da ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> e tende ad avere kernel più ampliabili
<Solletico> DAMN3dg1rl: nn c ho mai cpt granke sulle varie distro sulle diff,,, ho cercato risp in merito su google ma senza grande risult
<DAMN3dg1rl> Solletico, guarda distrowatch
<DAMN3dg1rl> da debian nasce ubuntu cmnq
<Solletico> dove lo guardo? distrowatch
<Solletico> su google?
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://distrowatch.com/
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari ?
<Solletico> ok grz
<Mios> buonasera
<Mios> Evolution funziona con gli account di hotmail.it?
<Gennaro> come posso aprire le finestre con effetto del fuoco
<Gennaro> non mi ricordo il programma che mi faceva fare l'effetto del fuoco alle finestre
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, ragazzi ho un problema con tutti i browser che installo in ubuntu perchè tutto mi viene visualizzato con caratteri piccoli. Cambio i caratteri di ubuntu ma non succede nulla e neppure cambiando i caratteri di firefox, che fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> aumentare la dimensione dei caratteri ?
<pivellino-ubuntu> già fatto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma non succede nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, applicato ?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<antonio604> ciao
<antonio604> conoscete un buon lettore musicale per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> antonio604, audacious
<DAMN3dg1rl> vlc
<DAMN3dg1rl> mplayer
<DAMN3dg1rl> banshee
<DAMN3dg1rl> amarok
<DAMN3dg1rl> xmms
<DAMN3dg1rl> totem
<DAMN3dg1rl> smplayer
<DAMN3dg1rl> jukes
<DAMN3dg1rl> qmmp
<FloodBotIt1> DAMN3dg1rl: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Gennaro> per effetti grafici che programma devo avere
<antonio604> dovrei provarlo. mi piaceva l'interfaccia e l'integrabilita alla barra del suo lettore musicale base ma la musica in ascolto perde di qualita e profondita
<DAMN3dg1rl> rhytmimbox
<paccez> Tsk, avete dimenticato il migliore: Clementine u.u
<Gennaro> per avere il fuoco quando si aprono le finestre
<DAMN3dg1rl> miro
<DAMN3dg1rl> jajuk
<DAMN3dg1rl> pragha
<Gennaro> quale programma mi fa aprire il fuoco
<DAMN3dg1rl> parole
<DAMN3dg1rl> brasero, brucia letteralmente i cd
<attempt> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<vito_> ciao hp provato a dare:fsck /dev/sdf, risultato:Dispositivo o risorsa occupata durante l'apertura di /dev/sdf Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?     come mai?
<pivellino-ubuntu> Come faccio a mettere una schermata su pastebin per farvi vedere la grandezza dei caratteri delle pagine di firefox, grazie
<vito_> come faccio a smontare il disco che mi dice sempre occuapato?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: ctrl +  quando sei su firefox o imposta la grandezza dei caratteri nelle preferenze di firefox
<filo1234> vito_: sudo umount /dev/sdquelcheè
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234 Non posso fare ctrl + su ogni pagina, sarebbe indecente...Ho già aumentato la grandezza dei caratteri ma nulla, li ho messi a 14 pixel. Può dipendere dalle dimensioni del desktop  che è 1440x900? Grazie
<vito_> risposta:umount: /dev/sdf: non montato
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: sto parlando delle preferenze di firefox io
<filo1234> vito_: se lo dai due volte è ovvio che sia smontato la seconda volta
<pivellino-ubuntu> è proprio nelle preferenze di firefox che cambio le dimensioni.
<filo1234> ma cambiano o le vedi sempre uguali?
<pivellino-ubuntu> cambiano pochissimo
<vito_> gparted aperto ora lo vede montato
<filo1234> vito_: riavvia gparted
<vito_> appena fatto
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: spe dimmi dove lo cambi? contenuti > caratteri e colori?
<vito_> forse perchè è ext4?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: sei andato in avanzate li?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<filo1234> larghezza fissa cos'hai?
<pivellino-ubuntu> 16
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: aumenta
<filo1234> e aumenta fino a quando non ti va bene
<filo1234> che tanto non li paghi :p
<vito_> neanche fsck funziona
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234 Ho aumentato, è a 17 ma quando visualizza le pagine su google sono di uno squallore allucinante
<filo1234> vito_: dai il comando mount e incolla su pastebin il risultato
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: eh non so cosa dirti
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: cambia il font
<filo1234> boh
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234 Ho font senza grazie e san-serif....
<vito_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548378/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: e nel carattere fisso?
<filo1234> vito_: ho scritto mount e basta non sudo mount e tutta la pappardella
<filo1234> mount
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234 Vuoi dire "dimensione minima carattere"?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: si
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho messo nessuno
<vito_> scusa......http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548379/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: no su larghezza fissa
<filo1234> cos'hai?
<pivellino-ubuntu> monospace
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> boh allora credo che debba giocare un po' li per trovare un compromesso
<vito_> devo spiegare che ho installato ubuntu anche su sda!!
<filo1234> vito_: sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono tentato di abbandonare ubuntu per kubuntu perchè lì provandolo in live il browser keror o come si chiama visualizzava correttamente i caratteri
<filo1234> vito_: ma stavi per caso eseguendo un ripristino di grub e hai montato in --bind?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: non ti spara nessuno :) ognuno usa quello che più gli calza
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<vito_> stavo seguendo una guida ma non funziona
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho un altro problema
<filo1234> vito_: ok allora
<filo1234> vito_: sudo umount /mnt/proc && sudo umount /mnt/dev && sudo umount /mnt/
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho la scheda video nvidia e quando cambio le impostazioni le prende ma appena chiudo la finestra di nvidia ritorna tutto come prima, perchè?
<vito_> nessuna risposta
<filo1234> ok è smontato
<vito_> come mai non si riesce più a copiare dalla chat? era troppo veloce?
<filo1234> e comunque non vedo cosa c'entri il ripristino di grub se hai linux su sda ....con sdf
<vito_> grazie, smontato ora come faccio a renderlo avviabile?
<filo1234> vito_: ma cosa?
<filo1234> chi?
<vito_> ho installato su sda per recuperare sdf, con sdf attaccato non partiva nemmeno la live
<filo1234> se linux è su sda cosa c'entra sdf?
<filo1234> quindi il sistema parte no?
<vito_> linux è ancora su sdf
<vito_> parte se uso sda, ma il mio sistema è su sdf
<filo1234> !grub | vito_
<ubot-it> vito_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<vito_> ho seguito la guida 20 volte ma non funzionaaaaaaaaaaa
<filo1234> vito_: quando dai grub-install dallo su /dev/sdf poi dal bios imposta sdf come primo boot
<filo1234> vito_: dai sudo grub-install /dev/sdf
<filo1234> ora
<vito_> ma io provo con sda staccato!!!! metto solo sdf
<filo1234> e poi imposta il bios come ti ho detto
<filo1234> se stacchi sda qello non sarà più sdf
<filo1234> -.-
<vito_> diventerà sda
<filo1234> e devi farlo da live cd
<vito_> da qui non si può???
<filo1234> sempre che il problema sia grub
<filo1234> vito_: da qui dai sudo grub-install /dev/sdf
<vito_> il problema è nato dal cavetto sata che non faceva sempre contatto
<vito_> fatto no errori
<vito_> posso fare anche fsck?
<filo1234> allora sistema il bios e prova
<filo1234> se vuoi si
<vito_> fsck /dev/sdf giusto??
<filo1234> sudo
<vito_> dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> vito_: l'hai rimontato?
<vito_> ma noo
<filo1234> mount
<vito_> però è rimontato
<vito_> lo vedo in risorse :-)
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/
<filo1234> vito_: ma non sarai in chroot?
<vito_> solo così mi dice /mnt non trovato
<filo1234> vito_: ma non sarai in chroot?
<vito_> chroot /mnt lo avevo fatto         tanto tempo fà
<filo1234> si l'annoi scorso
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> exit
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt/
<vito_> ma no un paio d'ore fà
<filo1234> vito_: pwd cosa dice?
<vito_> sudo umount /mnt/
<vito_> umount: /mnt/: non trovato pwd cos'è?
<filo1234> dallo
<filo1234> è un comando
<vito_> exit si è chiuso il terminale
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> riaprilo e dai mount
<filo1234> e pastalo
<vito_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548383/ c'è solo sda
<filo1234> prova fsck ora
<filo1234> altrimenti fai un riavvio che mi sa che c'è qualche casino
<vito_> è ancora montato
<filo1234> riavvia
<vito_> se faccio un riavvio non sò se poi rivede il disco non lo vede quasi mai...stasera l'ha visto dopo una mezzora che era attaccato
<filo1234> vito_: e allora boh portalo in assistenza
<vito_> non esiste l'assistenza qui.......
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> se hai problemi hw qui non possiamo farci nulla
<vito_> l'assistenza sono io! ah.ah.
<filo1234> nnamo bene
<filo1234> ahahhha
<filo1234> comunque ora mi viene il dubbio che tu non possa fare un fsck da un ext3 su ext4
<vito_> ma hw direi di no visto che posso metterlo anche sulla sata della scheda aggiuntiva, avevo pensato ad un problema della scheda madre ma il cd rom lo vede sempre anche scambiando le porte
<vito_> questo può essere
<filo1234> da ext4 a ext3 fa
<filo1234> ma al contarrio credo prorpio di no
<vito_> ma nemmeno gparted?
<filo1234> a meno che non provi con fsck.ext4
<vito_> gestore dischi mi dice che è smontato
<vito_> gparted mi dà montatosdf2 e sdf5, extended e swap
<filo1234> vito_: swapoff /dev/sdf5
<filo1234> sudo umount /dev/sdf2
<filo1234> chiudilo gparted
<vito_> gia chuso
<vito_> ok gparted tutto smontato ora
<vito_> ma in risorse c'è ancora montato
<filo1234> se sta in risorse non è montato
<filo1234> se non ci clicchi
<vito_> ok
<vito_> provo fsck?
<vito_> oramai mi guardi anche questo?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548385/
<filo1234> vito_: se riesci amontarlo per recuperare i dati è mglio
<filo1234> perchè mi sa che è andato a farsi benedire
<filo1234> vito_: prova fsck.ext4
<vito_> lo sò, ma non li trovo tutti, mi fà vedere solo una parte della home che non è separata
<vito_> comando non trovato
<filo1234> ok allora picche
<vito_> ok, rimando il tutto a domani sera sperando di riuscire a rivederlo...
<vito_> grazie lo stesso, buonanotte
<filo1234> vito_: usa una un fs ext4
<filo1234> e prova ma bohhhh
<vito_> domani sera provo col live, ora devo andare domani alle 5.30 svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaa ciao
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-29
<reddos_> ciao a tutti devo aver combinato un guaio quando vado su risorse e apro documenti o musica o scaricati si apre questa finestra /home/reddos/Scaricati non è un file come si  risolvere il problema grazie
<reddos> ci sono
<neramarea> Buongiorno a tutti; le ho tentate tutte, ma continuo a vedere youtube a velocità raddoppiata e senza audio; qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<angelo> salve a tutti
<angelo> ho un problema con ubuntu, praticamente quando riduco a icona una finestra poi non posso più recuperarla perché non rimane sulla barra inferiore
<angelo> come posso fare?
<glpiana> ola
<angelo> ho risolto questo problema
<angelo> ora però ho un altro problema da risolvere
<glpiana> angelo, spiega
<angelo> se voglio installare un programma utilizzando ubuntu software center quando clicco su installa non succede niente
<angelo> come mai?
<angelo> questo problema mi è capitato un'altra volta, e grazie a voi lo risolsi mettendo
<glpiana> angelo, non fa proprio nulla? non appare una barra di avanzamento e una nuova scritta nella colonna di sinistra?
<angelo> la richiesta della password all'avvio di ubuntu
<angelo> no non appare niente
<glpiana> angelo, vediamo. chiudi software centere se è aperto. e apri un terminale
<angelo> ok fatto
<glpiana> angelo, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> angelo, quando terminale copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelo> fatto
<angelo> devo incollare tutto ciò che è comparso nel terminale?
<glpiana> angelo, sì, dal comando in poi
<angelo> ti incollo il link?
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548458/
<glpiana> angelo, ora digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Odo> Giorno
<Easy> buon giorno a tutti
<Easy> a chi posso chiedere una mano, per risolvere un piccolo problema?
<glpiana> Easy, lo esponi e chi sa ti aiuta
<Easy> glpina, ok grazie...
<angelo> ok ha terminato l'operazione
<angelo> provo ad usare ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> angelo, sì
<angelo> niente come prima, clicco su installa ma non succede niente
<Easy> il problema è questo: io sto usando chrome su ubuntu 10.10, su alcuni siti tipo radio dj mi esce sempre missing plugin, ho provato ad installare varie cose ma niente da fare
<glpiana> angelo, fai così, prendi una shcermata di software center DOPO aver cliccato installa
<glpiana> !image | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Easy> e moonlight richiesto dal sito, mi fa impazzire cpu e ram, rendendo il pc inutilizzabile
<Easy> questo mi accade anche con chromium
<angelo> come ti dicevo prima la stessa cosa mi è capitata tempo fa e grazie a questa chat risolvemmo mettendo all'invio l'inserimento della password
<glpiana> Easy, per quanto riguarda moonlight, è purtroppo fatto così
<glpiana> Easy, per le radio, di solito funzionano con flash, ma vedo un attimo e ti dico
<angelo> non vorrei che sia nuovamente un problema di permessi
<Easy> glpiana, si su moonlight avevo letto che molti hanno lo stesso mio problema...comunque grazie
<glpiana> Easy, clicca qui e dimmi se visualizzi e senti http://www.deejay.it/dj/radio/onair/lowdef
<Easy> glpiana, visualizzo ma non sento l'audio
<glpiana> Easy, se inevce visualizzi il sito con firefox cambia qualcosa?
<angelo> http://imagebin.org/130030
<Easy> con firefox, fila tutto liscio
<glpiana> Easy, allora il problema è di chrome. perchè non usi chromium presente nei repo?
<Easy> come già ti ho detto prima, lo stesso problema mi si presenta con chromium
<glpiana> ah non avevo letto
<angelo> easy e glpiana scusate se mi intrometto nella vostra discussione ma a me una volta capitò una cosa del genere
<angelo> easy per caso hai aperto contemporaneamente skype?
<Easy> no....skype non lo utilizzo proprio
<glpiana> Easy, clicca col sinistro sull'icona del volume e scegli Preferenze audio. quindi vai alla scheda Applicazioni, questo mentre visualizzi il link di prima
<angelo> io ad esempio se aprivo skype non riuscivo a sentire l'audio sui browser era un problema di conflitti nell'utilizzo della risorsa audio
<glpiana> Easy, controlla che non sia in mute chrome
<angelo> ok allora come non detto scusate
<glpiana> angelo, quando clicchi su installa non ti appare la richiesta di password?
<Easy> glpiana, ok provo e ti faccio sapere subito
<angelo> no non appare niente
<angelo> resta la schermata così com'è
<glpiana> angelo, chiudi software center e apri synaptic. prova a installare un pacchetto da lì
<Easy> glpiana, sugendo il tuo suggerimeto, mi dice: nessuna applicazione sta riproducendo dell'audio
<glpiana> Easy, mentre su chrome il video di deejay va avanti?
<Easy> si
<glpiana> Easy, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate libflash
<glpiana> !paste | Easy
<ubot-it> Easy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Easy> non ho tanto capito bene, questo passaggio del paste, scusate....sepriamo che non intasi il canale
<glpiana> Easy, fermo
<glpiana> non si incolla in canale
<angelo> da synaptic scarica e installa
<Easy> ok ;)
<glpiana> leggi le istrzioni di ubot-it
<Easy> ok
<glpiana> *istruzioni
<Easy> glpiana, spero di aver capito bene...comunque questo è l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548466/
<angelo> anche se per il pacchetto che ho selezionato ha richiesto 2 h per scaricare
<glpiana> Easy, ma come lo hai installato sta flash?
<glpiana> Easy, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Easy> l'ho installato da ubuntu tweak, perchè quello dei repo mi dava problemi di crash sui video di you tube....però usando quello dei repo mi da lo stesso errore
<Easy> ora ti posto anche l'altro comando
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548468/
<glpiana> Easy, non stupirti che le cose non vadano installando software esterno
<glpiana> Easy, vediamo di mettere a posto con quel pacchetto lì così evito di fratelo levare, ma giusto perchè siamo sotto le feste
<glpiana> Easy, scrivi: dpkg -L flashplugin64-installer
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> angelo, sto cercando se c'è qualcosa riguardo il tuo problema
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548469/
<angelo> okok
<angelo> grazie
<glpiana> Easy, scrivi: ls -la /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548470/
<glpiana> Easy, scrivi: sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Easy> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> Easy, chiudi chrome o chromium e riprova ad aprirlo
<glpiana> pausa caffè, a tra un po'
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<Easy> glpiana, fatto...ma continuo a non sentire l'audio, con conseguente dicitura missing plugin
<angelo> glpiana hai trovato qualcosa per il mio problema?
<angelo> scusa non avevo visto che sei in pausa caffè
<angelo> rieccomi
<angelo> glpiana c6?
<glpiana> angelo, non trovo nulla la riguardo per ora
<angelo> secondo me sarà di nuovo qualche problema di permessi
<glpiana> Easy, digita: ls /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<angelo> come l'altra volta
<Easy> glpiana..ok
<glpiana> angelo, i problemi di permessi da soli non si presentano
<glpiana> Easy, elenca qualcosa?
<angelo> l'altra volti tolsi l'inserimento della password all'avvio di ubuntu
<Easy> flashplugin-alternative.so elenca questo
<glpiana> angelo, non dovrebbe influire se non usl protachiavi che richiede poi le password
<angelo> e questo non mi permetteva di scaricare da ubuntu software center
<glpiana> Easy, prova  a dare sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<glpiana> Easy, e poi apri chromium
<angelo> c'è un comando che mi rende root qual'è?
<Easy> ok
<glpiana> angelo, prova ad avviare software center con: gksu software-center
<angelo> olè
<angelo> adesso scarica
<Easy> glpiana, ancora niente
<angelo> ho fatto da terminare
<angelo> sudo su e poi il comando che mi hai dato
<angelo> e funziona
<glpiana> angelo, perchè hai dato sudo su prima del comando?
<angelo> così mi sono loggato da root
<glpiana> angelo, vabbè allora fai come vuoi
<angelo> quindi come faccio ora?
<angelo> devo per forza avviare USC da terminale?
<glpiana> angelo, boh, visto che vai da solo fai quel che credi. volevo fare una prova ma col comando che hai dato prima è inutile
<glpiana> angelo, anche sto uso di sudo su ad mentulam canis non fa bene ai permessi
<angelo> infatti ora ho provato
<glpiana> angelo, per cui se hai problemi di permessi è per i comandi che dai. sappilo
<angelo> e dando il comando che mi hai dato tu funziona anche senza fare sudo su
<angelo> quindi non serve fare sudo su
<angelo> in definitiva se apro USC con il comando da termianle funziona, se lo apro da applicazioni no
<Easy> glpiana, non so se sia effettivamente così, ma mi sembra che ora nemmeno il video vada più (parlo sempre della diretta di radio dj)
<angelo> sapresti darmi qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
<glpiana> Easy, apri chromium e scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<glpiana> !paste | Easy
<ubot-it> Easy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> angelo, puoi modificare la voce del menu, aggiungendo gksu prima del comando. non è però giusto che si comporti così
<angelo> come si fa?
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548472/
<[anubi]> aloa
<glpiana> angelo, dalle preferenze apri menu principale, cerchi ubuntu software centere e cliccando su proprietà puoi modificare la voce
<glpiana> Easy, prova ad andare su youtube e dimmi se lì funziona
<[anubi]> dovrei montare una partizione ext2 all'avvio... solo che riesco a montarla in sola lettura (/dev/NOME_PARTIZIONE    /media/PUNTO_DI_MOUNT ext2  rw,defaults  0    0 ) -> dove sbaglio ??
<glpiana> !fstab | [anubi]
<ubot-it> [anubi]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Easy> glpiana, si su you tube funziona
<angelo> ok adesso mi chiede la password
<angelo> e funziona
<angelo> grazie mille
<angelo> buone feste
<FloodBotIt1> angelo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<angelo> ciaooooooo
<glpiana> Easy, se youtube funziona allora il problema non è del plugin. oppure il problema è tra la versione del pacchetto d ate installata e il browser in questione. io ti posso dire che se non usi pacchetti da repo esterni, come tu hai fatto, il problema non si pone
<[anubi]> glpiana devo dare i permessi di scrittura... la partizione viene montata correttamente
<glpiana> [anubi], allora dai sudo chown utente:utente /media/NOME
<[anubi]> già fatto
<Easy> glpiana, però come ti avevo detto in precedenza il problema si pone anche usando i repo ufficiali....poi scusa un dubbio: il flash che ho attivato da ubuntu tweak, non è quello uffiaciale di adobe?
<glpiana> [anubi], sostituisci con il tuo utente e con la directory corretta
<[anubi]> dato anche 777 come permessi... per disperazione
<glpiana> Easy, ubuntu tweak a mio parere sarebbe da vietare per legge :)
<glpiana> [anubi], inutile, basta fare chown
<[anubi]> appunto ero disperato ;P
<Easy> glpiana, ahaha chiedo venia....hai qualche consiglio da darmi usando il flash dei repo ufficiali?
<glpiana> Easy, nessuno in particolare. po ti dirò, anche io non uso il plugin dei repo. sulle mie 64bit ci metto il beta della 64 degli adobe labs. ma non tramite deb
<Easy> glpiana, non è che potrei farlo anch'io?
<glpiana> Easy, sì, certo, ma prima leva tutto. a partire dalle copie che abbiamo fatto stamattina: sudo rm  /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> Easy, e poi sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> Easy, poi levi il pacchetto di flash che hai installato
<Easy> glpiana, al secondo comando che mi hai dato mi dice permesso negato, impossibile eliminare
<glpiana> Easy, hai messo sudo?
<Easy> no....avevo paura di prendermi una cazziata come prima hai fatto con angelo :)
<glpiana> Easy, se leggi bene, io sudo l'ho messo
<glpiana> <glpiana> Easy, e poi sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Easy> ok...adesso è andato, ora vado ad eliminare il pacchetto che ho installato
<Easy> glpiana, ok ho eliminato tutto
<glpiana> Easy, scrivi locate libflashplayer.so           in un nuovo terminale
<Easy> glpiana, ok, fatto
<glpiana> Easy, elenca qualcosa?
<Easy> no niente
<glpiana> Easy, apt-cache search flashplugin
<Easy> ok
<Easy> ti serve l'output?
<glpiana> Easy, sì
<Easy> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Easy> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<glpiana> Easy, apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548475/
<glpiana> Easy, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548476/
<glpiana> Easy, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Easy> glpiana, ok sembra che lo abbia installato correttamente
<glpiana> Easy, provalo dopo aver riavviato i browser (tutti, li chiudi e poi li riapri)
<Easy> ok, ti faccio sapere subito
<Easy> glpiana, su firefox tutto funziona correttamente, su chrome you tube funziona, mentre radio dj e altre pagine mi risponde sempre missing plugin
<glpiana> Easy, puoi provare a resettare le impostazioni di tali browsers nella tua  home per vedere se partendo pulito la cosa funziona
<Easy> glpiana, ovvero, come faccio?
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<glpiana> Easy, ls .config/chromium      elenca qualcosa?
<Easy> glpiana, Default  First Run  SingletonCookie  SingletonLock  SingletonSocket
<glpiana> Easy, scrivi: mv .config/chromium .config/chromium_old
<glpiana> Easy, prima chiudi chromium
<glpiana> Easy, poi riapri chromium e prova
<Easy> riprovo a dare il comando dici?
<reddos> ciao a tutti devo aver combinato un guaio quando vado su risorse e apro documenti o musica o scaricati si apre questa finestra /home/reddos/Scaricati non è un file come si  risolvere il problema grazie
<glpiana> Easy, no, riprovi ad aprire chromium e a vedere se va
<glpiana> reddos, ls -la  /home/reddos/Scaricati        <---- esiste?
<Easy> glpiana, no solita manfrina
<glpiana> Easy, chiudi chromium,e digita: rm -r .config/chromium               e poi mv .config/chromium_old .config/chromium
<Easy> glpiana, scusa ma devo mettere chrome o chromium?
<Easy> perchè io sto usando chrome
<glpiana> Easy, -.-
<glpiana> Easy, ecco, se avessi letto quello che ho scirtto avresti provato chromium e non chrome
<glpiana> abbiamo levato la directory di impostazioni di chromium e tu hai provato chrome?
<glpiana> capisco che il problema permanga
<Easy> ok sorry
<glpiana> Easy, rileggi sopra e riprova usando chromium
<reddos> a me  chromium si apre per qualche secondo poi si chiede non capisco il motivo
<Easy> easy, al secondo comando ottengo: impossibile eseguire stat di ".config/chromium_old": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Easy, digita: ls -la .config/chromium*
<Easy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548477/
<glpiana> Easy, ridallo senza asterisco
<glpiana> Easy, stesso risultato?
<Easy> glpiana, stesso identico risultato
<glpiana> Easy, mv .config/chromium .config/chromim_old
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> Easy, mv .config/chromium .config/chromium_old
<Easy> il primo comando sembra averlo eseguito correttamente, mentre il secondo  impossibile eseguire stat di ".config/chromium": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> Easy, ma quale sarebbe il secondo comando?
<glpiana> i due che ho scritto ora non sono due, il secondo era una correzione
<Easy> e ho visto che me ne hai dati due, sono identici, però pensavo servisse a qualcosa
<glpiana> Easy, comunque se ora dai ls .confg/chromium   dovrebbe dirti che non esiste
<glpiana> Easy, non sono identici -.-
<Easy> glpiana, ls .confg/chromium mi dice che è inesistente proprio come pensavi
<glpiana> Easy, sbagliato ancora. ls .config/chromium
<Easy> e non farmi quelle facce che mi fai sentire più idiota del solito :)
<Easy> glpiana, si comunque mi dice sempre che è inesistente
<glpiana> Easy, ora apri chromium, non chrome, chromium :)
<Easy> ahaha....quanto sei fiscale :)
<Easy> glpiana, niente da fare "missing plugin"
<glpiana> Easy, usa firefox allora. io uso chromium solo per moonlight, visto che lo regge un po' più di firefox
<glpiana> Easy, rimetti a posto le directory di prima se hai bisgno dei bookmarks
<Easy> glpiana, a me è il contrario firefox regge moonlghit tranquillamente....chrome e chromium sbarellano
<Easy> uff
<glpiana> Easy, e allora non usarli :)
<Easy> glpiana, ma mi rode perchè non c'è una spiegazione valida....non è per radio dj che alla fine lo ascolto usando un riproduttore musicale, ma è proprio una questione di principio
<glpiana> Easy, non so proprio dirti. io questi problemi non li riscontro
<glpiana> Easy, una cosa però
<Easy> appunto mi rode....c'è chi lo visualizza tranquillamente senza nessun sbattimente, e a chi come me fa dannare
<glpiana> hai provato radio deejay dal link che ti ho dato io o altrimenti?
<Easy> no, perchè era agli inizi della pagina
<glpiana> te lo chiedo perchè che io sappia su linux puoi sentire solo la low definition
<Easy> infatti, solo in low definiton mi dice missing plugin
<glpiana> boh
<Easy> in alta definizione non mi da missing plugin, però non si sente una cippa
<Easy> glpiana, comunque grazie di tutto, per tutto il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<glpiana> Easy, :)
<gianluca> Salve, qualcuno sà come entrare in recovery mode su Ubuntu?
<gianluca> ho cercato in rete e dicono di premere esc all'avvio
<glpiana> gianluca, non visualizzi il menu al boot?
<glpiana> gianluca, devi tenere premuto shift allora
<gianluca> ma ame non accade nulla, mi si avvia Ubuntu normalmente
<gianluca> no, visualizzo un cursore che lampeggia, e poi si avvia ubuntu
<glpiana> gianluca, devi tenere premuto shift allora
<gianluca> solo shift?
<glpiana> gianluca, prima che appaia quel cursore
<gianluca> ok grazie ora provo
<glpiana> subito dopo alla schermata dove vedi i tatsi per accedere al bios, premi shift e tienilo premuto
<Easy> io vado, ciaoooo, grazie ancora
<gianluca> ok grazie
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi
<mikunos> non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante laser con Ubuntu
<mikunos> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> mikunos, che tsamonate è?
<glpiana> *stampante
<mikunos> E' una stampante Laser Epson C1000
<jester-> non è compatibbile?
<mikunos> connessa via USB
<mikunos> non saprei se compatibile
<mikunos> mi pare che sia una stampante postscript
<mikunos> l'ha riconosciuta come stampante C1100 ma appena cerco di stampare una pagina di prova
<mikunos> il job parte a razzo e la stampante non parte
<mikunos> strano comportamento
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi lsusb   e copia la riga relativa alla stampante
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> Bus 006 Device 004: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus D88+
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<mikunos> nessun aiutino?
<glpiana> mikunos, le cose non tornano a mio parere
<mikunos> in che senso?
<glpiana> mikunos, lsusb la vede come stylus
<glpiana> tu sostieni sia una laser
<mikunos> beh se vuoi ti mando una foto
<mikunos> :D
<mikunos> E' una C1000 laser a colori
<glpiana> mikunos, fatto sta che viene riconosciuta come stylus. inoltre se su gogol metti la riga di lsusb e Laser Epson C1000 non viene fuori niente
<glpiana> particolare sta cosa, non trovi?
<pierba> msg nickserv <aral2020>
<mikunos> beh basta dire: non lo so.
<glpiana> mikunos, a parte che "non lo so", il problema è che non tornano le cose, tutto lì
<glpiana> mikunos, a guardare lsusb potresti provare a dargli il driver di stylus D88
<mikunos> ok provo
<mikunos> stylus D88 non la trovo nella lista delle stampanti
<mikunos> come devo cercarla?
<glpiana> mikunos, digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/GjUoRVnV
<glpiana> mikunos, sudo apt-get install cups-driver-gutenprint
<mikunos> vedi qualcosa di strano?
<mikunos> ok fatto
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548490/
<glpiana> mikunos, ora riapri il gestore delle stampanti e cerca il driver
<mikunos> cancello la vecchia configurazione?
<glpiana> mikunos, epson-alc1100-filter-cups  <--- da dove arriva?
<mikunos> da una configurazione guidata credo
<glpiana> mikunos, no, è un pacchetto non presente nei repo. dove lo hai recuperato?
<mikunos> ah si
<mikunos> avevo recuperato da un sito di drivers per linux
<glpiana> vabè. crea una nuova stampnate in ogni caso
<mikunos> ok sta ricercando i drivers
<mikunos> ok seleziono di nuovo Epson?
<glpiana> mikunos, sì
<glpiana> mikunos, cosa se no?
<mikunos> mi propone la AL-C1100
<mikunos> seleziono questa?
<glpiana> mikunos, -.-
<mikunos> la mia è la C1000
<Gianluca> Salve
<glpiana> mikunos, non stavamo cercando styus d88?
<mikunos> si vero
<mikunos> scusa
<mikunos> ecco trovata
<Gianluca> ho bisogno di aiuto, non mi si avvia più Ubuntu, mi esce scheramta nera con scritto Desktop Login:
<OverMe> in seguito a?
<glpiana> Gianluca, in seguito a cosa?
<glpiana> ecco :)
<Gianluca> in seguito ad aver scelto recovery mode
<OverMe> :/
<glpiana> Gianluca, se scegli recovery mode non ti porta al login
<glpiana> Gianluca, per cui rimetti insieme le idee
<Gianluca> ora ho scelto avvio normale, ma mi esce questa cosa
<glpiana> Gianluca, oki, allora la domanda può essere: cosa hai fatto prima per arrivare al punto di dover avviare in recovery?
<OverMe> oppure: che hai fatto quando eri in recovery?
<glpiana> OverMe, niente credo: ha scelto avvio normale :)
<Guest20607> ciao a tutti
<jester-> eh sta ubuntu che si scassa da sola la notte a pc spento
<Gianluca> allora tutto è nato da dover installare dei driver Nvidia, durante l'installazione, mi usciva che dovevo uscire da X, e leggendo in guide in rete ho trovato che X è l'interfaccia grafica
<Guest20607> ho una domanda: come faccio a sapere che versione di Ubuntu ho installato?
<Gianluca> quindi c'èera scritto di avviare in recovery mode
<OverMe> Guest20607, lsp_release -a
<OverMe> Guest20607, lsb_release -a
<OverMe> la seconda
<jester-> Gianluca: ti è stato detto ieri che il driver .run scassa xoerg
<OverMe> Gianluca, ma non eravamo rimasti ieri che avevi messo i driver dei repo?
<jester-> Gianluca: e non si assiste per roba non uffciale ubuntu
<jester-> OverMe: aveva le m e le n attaccate
<jester-> andava mica bene
<OverMe> ahahhaah
<Gianluca> si i driver del repo non funzionano, io vedo tutto sfuocato
<Guest20607> grazie OverMe
<Gianluca> mi è stato detto che è la mia vista, ma su altro SO vedo bello nitido
<illupa> ciao ..a tutti
<jester-> Gianluca: ripeto no si fornisce assistenza pr fisime e roba non  da repo
<Gianluca> scusa cosa è fisime?
<maurizio_> ciao a tutti, ho un eeepc 1201ha con l'ultima versione di ubuntu e mi sono accorto che nn va il microfono... volevo sapere come fare a farlo funzionare, se bisognava installare qualcosa, grazie
<OverMe> è la versione francese di "seghe mentali"
<glpiana> lol
<Gianluca> quindi,  cosa mi consigli di fare?
<Guest20607> quit
<OverMe> ↑
<jester-> Gianluca: il nvidia va ottimamente ed è lo stesso che trovi sul sito moddato per ubuntu, quindi sei tu fissato
<Gianluca> ok, ammettiamo che sia io fissato, e veda da una parte sfuocato, e dall'altra no, ora per tornare indietro cosa dovrei fare?
<OverMe> Gianluca, finché non ci dici cosa hai fatto esattamente...
<Gianluca> ho installato il file run dei driver Nvidia
<OverMe> ah ecco
<OverMe> fai ripartire il programma di installazione seguito da --uninstall
<mikunos> che strana cosa
<mikunos> la stampa di prova non funziona
<Gianluca> ma se non riesco ad avviare ubuntu, da dove lo faccio ripartire il file di installazione
<mikunos> la stampante non riceve il segnale di via
<OverMe> Gianluca, come hai fatto per installarlo, avvii da recovery e fai il resto
<Gianluca> quindi devo scrivere sh .Nvidia ...........run--unistall
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> :(
<OverMe> Gianluca, sh ./Nvidia....run --uninstall
<glpiana> mikunos, ps aux | grep cups
<OverMe> anzi, senza sh
<Gianluca> ora provo, grazie
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548495/
<glpiana> mikunos, apri firefox e nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: localhost:631
<mikunos> ho eliminato anche il vecchio driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548496/
<mikunos> CUPS è un sistema di stampa basato su standard, open source sviluppato da Apple Inc. per Mac OS® X e altri sistemi UNIX® e derivati.
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, clicca su amministrazione
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, cosa vedi elencato?
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> Stampanti, Server, Classi, Stampe
<glpiana> mikunos, clicca su gestisci stampanti. cosa vedi elencato?
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548498/
<mikunos> devo cancellarle?
<glpiana> mikunos, sorry devo andare. a dopo
<mikunos> nooooooooooooo
<mikunos> sigh sigh
<mikunos> destino crudele
<mikunos> a dopo
<Gianluca> Salve, sono sempre quà
<DAMN3dg1rl> vai un po' LA allora
<Gianluca> ho provato a disinstallare, i driver con il comado --uninstall
<Gianluca> ma mi esce invalid command line
<DAMN3dg1rl> eccerto
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi dare sudo apt-get "nomepacchetto" remove
<DAMN3dg1rl> non so dove l'uninstall l'avessi becchato
<DAMN3dg1rl> -h
<OverMe> DAMN3dg1rl, sta parlando de driver nvidia .run
<Gianluca> quà l'ho beccato
<OverMe> Gianluca, avrai sbagliato qualcosa
<neramarea> salve a tutti; ho un problema con tutti siti che richiedono flash player: velocità raddoppiata e no audio. firefox+ubuntu 10.10
<Gianluca> a intanto devo dire che srivendo sh./ davanti al file mi esce -bash sh./ file o directory inesistente
<neramarea> (youtube, webradio, ecc)
<a7x> lol Gianluca
<a7x> sh file
<a7x> oppure chmod +x nomefile;
<a7x> ./nomefile
<Gianluca> comunque scrivendo sudo sh......  --uninstall succede qualcosa
<OverMe> mavà
<a7x> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> facci leggere
<a7x> !pastebin | Gianluca_
<ubot-it> Gianluca_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> facci leggere
<Gianluca_> allora stavo dicendo, digitando sudo sh NVIDIA..............run --uninstall, succede qualcosa
<neramarea> ho un problema con tutti i siti che richiedono flash player (youtube): velocità raddoppiata e no audio. firefox+ubuntu 10.10
<Gianluca_> appare la scriita NVIDIA, poi una serie di puntini
<Gianluca_> e dopo poco Invalid Command line
<Gianluca_> e i driver rimangono li
<a7x> !pastebin | Gianluca, facci leggere
<ubot-it> Gianluca, facci leggere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianluca_> non posso, perchè non sono dentro il terminale
<Gianluca_> e quindi non posso copiare nulla
<Gianluca_> .
<a7x> Gianluca_ non ho capito
<a7x> questo non è lo stesso PC da cui stai scrivendo?
<a7x> (questo su cui stai lavorando)
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gianluca_> allora riassumo il problema
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca_, dicevo a te
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, non ha la vt
<a7x> vt?
<a7x> Gianluca_ spiega
<neramarea> ho un problema con tutti i siti che richiedono flash player (youtube): velocità raddoppiata e no audio. firefox+ubuntu 10.10
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, gli manca il video... senza i driver
<DAMN3dg1rl> ha sputtanato i driver
<Gianluca> scusate ho dei problemi di connessione
<a7x> notiamo Gianluca
<a7x> sul pc su cui stai operando, hai internet?
<Gianluca> allora dicevo che ho installato questi maledetti driver Nvidia, tramite file .run scaricato dal sito del produttore
<a7x> aì
<Gianluca> ora non mi parte più Ubuntu
<a7x> ok
<a7x> su questo PC problematico, hai internet?
<Gianluca> quale?
<a7x> quello "rotto"
<Gianluca> l pc è il solito con 2hd
<Gianluca> ora sono su Winzoz perchè Ubuntu non parte più
<Gianluca> Ubuntu è nell'altro hd
<a7x> ah ho capito
<a7x> DAMN3dg1rl il tuo metodo non si può utilizzare
<a7x> Gianluca allora, ubuntu ti parte da terminale a quanto ho capito
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, ora no
<Gianluca> quindi devo fare tutto da recovery
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, puoi avviare da live ?
<Gianluca> cioè?
<a7x> Gianluca se hai il CD di ubuntu puoi avviare da live
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, prendi un cd/key di ubuntu, e mettilo nel pc
<a7x> ti chrooti nell sistema e aggiusti in questo modo
<Gianluca> ho la versione 10.4 su dvd
<DAMN3dg1rl> riavvia e avvia con esso
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, ottimo
<Gianluca> mente su pc avevo aggiornato a 10.10
<DAMN3dg1rl> seleziona "prova senza installare"
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, formatta e reinstalla lucid
<DAMN3dg1rl> gli aggiornamenti creano solo casini
<OverMe> -.-
<Gianluca> cosa è lucid?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<neramarea> ho un problema con tutti i siti che richiedono flash player (youtube): velocità raddoppiata e no audio. firefox+ubuntu 10.10 (scusate se ogni tanto ripeto; spero di trovare qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi)+
<a7x> neramarea in questo momento nessuno sa aiutarti prova ad aprire un topic sul forum o riprova in orari che non siano di pranzo
<Gianluca> si ma non voglio formattare e perdere i dati
<Gianluca> vorrei ripristinare se è possibile
<neramarea> a7x ok; grz
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, i dati gli tieni tt in /home ?
<a7x> Gianluca aggiorna all'ultima versione
<Gianluca> fermi un'attimo, cosa dovrei fare?
<Gianluca> è già l'ultima versione quella installata
<Gianluca> si i dati sono in Home, scaricati
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, non gli va l'ultima
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, porta TUTTI i dati personali in /home
<Gianluca> il problema sono i driver, per installare quelli della stampante ci ho impiegato 3 giorni
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, ti andava tutto su lucid ?
<Gianluca> quelli della scheda video, ancora devo risucire ad installarli
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, TI ANDAVANO SU LUCID ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<Gianluca> no
<Gianluca> per questo dho deciso di aggiornare
<Gianluca> i driver trovati da Linux, per la stampante non funzionano propio
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa non andava su lucid ? cosa non va su maverik ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, m. tende a dare più problemi con lucid
<Gianluca> su lucid, non sono riuscito a installare i driver per la stampante, e nemmno quelli della scheda video
<DAMN3dg1rl> ad ogni modo riavvia da live e connettiti con firefox a webchat.freenode.net a questo canale
<Gianluca> sono quindi passato a Maverick, pensando di riuscire a risolvere qualcsa
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi ti seguiremo
<Gianluca> quindi devo fare il boot da cd, ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Gianluca, ya
<Gianluca> ok, allora vado
<Gianluca> eccomi, ho fatto un pò di casino
<Gianluca> come devo fare per partire da live?
<glpiana> Gianluca, inserisci il cd, riavvii il pc  e lo imposti affinchè legga per primo il lettore cd
<paccez> Gianluca, inserisci il CD di Ubuntu e quello parte in live, dove sta il problema?
<Gianluca> e si, ho fatto, ma mi parte l'installazione
<glpiana> Gianluca, parte il cd e a un certo punto ti chiede se vuoi provare o installare
<Gianluca> ho scelto prova, infatti ora sono su Ubuntu in prova
<glpiana> <Gianluca> come devo fare per partire da live?   <---e quindi sta domanda che senso ha se l'hai già fatto?
<Gianluca> non ricordo con chi ho parlato 10 min fà
<OverMe> z0mg²
<Gianluca> però il mio problema è che non mi parte più ubuntu installato
<Gianluca> mi è stato detto che potevo avviare da live
<glpiana> !log | Gianluca controlla cosa ti è stato detto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'log'
<glpiana> !logs | Gianluca controlla cosa ti è stato detto
<ubot-it> Gianluca controlla cosa ti è stato detto: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gianluca> mi è stato detto di partire da live, poi ti seguiremo
<Gianluca> ma io credevo di ritrovare il mio ubuntu, con tutti i mie file e le mie cose
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, ping
<glpiana> Gianluca, ma prima avevi disinstallato gli nvidia col run come ti ha detto OverMe ?
<Gianluca> no, perchè mi dava appunto l'erore invalid command line
<glpiana> Gianluca, nel comando che hai dato hai scritto tutto il nome del file nvidia o hai messo i puntini come nella descrizione di OverMe ?
<OverMe> lol
<Gianluca> si, infatti qualcosa succede, appare la scritta Nvidia, poi una serie di puntni, come se stesse facendo qualcosa
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<Gianluca> poi alla fine invalid command line
<glpiana> Gianluca, uninstall lo fai precedere da uno o due trattini?
<Gianluca> si 2 trattini
<Gianluca> ma ora su questo Ubuntu live, non ho più nulla, nemmeno i driver installati?
<glpiana> Gianluca, senti, quello che stai usando è il contenuto del cd, come puoi pretendere che contenga i tuoi file?
<Gianluca> non capisco perchè mi è stato detto di fare questa proceduraallora perchè mi è stato detto di fare questa procedura?
<Gianluca> scusa ho scritto 2 volte
<Gianluca> dicevo non capisco a cosa è servito fare questa procedura, cioè partire da live
<glpiana> Gianluca, lo chiediamo poi a DAMN3dg1rl
<Gianluca> ok
<pa> sapete se c'è un backport del kernel 2.6.36 per maverick?
<glpiana> pa, ci sarà anche, ma non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> Gianluca, quanti pc hai a disposizione?
<Gianluca> solo questo
<Gianluca> prima ero connesso tramite winzoz
<glpiana> Gianluca, ok. ti do dei comandi da dare. prendi nota, prendi nota anche dei risultati e quando ti ricolleghi me li riporti.
<Gianluca> perchè ho 2 hd 1 con win... e l'altro con Ubuntu
<glpiana> Gianluca, devi avviare senza livecd in recovery mode, al menu del recovery devi scegliere console di root
<Gianluca> ok
<glpiana> Gianluca, quindi devi digitare: dpkg -l | grep nvidia   e segnarti i nomi dei pacchetti e anche se le righe cominciano con ii o con rc
<Gianluca> ok
<glpiana> Gianluca, fallo
<Gianluca> ok vado
<Gianluca> grazie
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato chromium pero si apre e si richiude subito le ho provate di tutte ma non ci riesco sapete dirmi come si fa io ho ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> reddos, installato da?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, non poteva fare tutto in chroot cos' faceva un paste ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, avvialo da terminale
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, no, però la prossima volta che consigli di avviare da livecd e poi dici che seguirai, fallo :)
<reddos> anche dal terminale fa uguale
<glpiana> reddos, installato come?
<reddos> lo installato da ubuntu softw are  da applicazioni
<ciunix> ciao a tutit
<ciunix> tutti
<glpiana> reddos, apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<glpiana> !paste | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciunix> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi uno strumento equivalente a cPanel ma free?
<glpiana> ciunix, cosa sarebbe cpanel?
<reddos> non mi si apre nemmeno paste
<ciunix> hai presente quando vai su aruba e compri un dominio e ti danno spazio web spazio db etc etc?
<ciunix> ecco quello è fatto con uno strumento tipo cPanel
<glpiana> ciunix, no, non ho presente. sto programma non ha categoria? può essere dientificato solo facendo esempi?
<reddos> anche se apro http://paste.ubuntu.com/ si apre per 1 secondo e si richiude
<glpiana> reddos, e non puoi usare un altro browser per il paste?
<ciunix> chi saprebbe dirmi la differenza tra ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10?
<glpiana> !chat | ciunix chiedi di là
<ubot-it> ciunix chiedi di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciunix> ah ok
<reddos> come si fa x scegliere un altro  browser per il paste
<glpiana> reddos, ma stai prendendo in giro? apri firfox e incolla l'indirizzo di paste, su dai
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, hai kde o gnome ?
<reddos>  gnome
<Peace-> glpiana: :)
<andrea_> sear a tutti
<andrea_> sera
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> apport-gtk è un pacchetto?
<glpiana> !info apport-gtk
<ubot-it> apport-gtk (source: apport): GTK+ frontend for the apport crash report system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 91 kB, installed size 216 kB
<glpiana> sì alo21
<alo21> ubot-it: apport
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apport'
<alo21> glpiana: io vorrei riportare un bug con apport, però non funziona
<alo21> glpiana: quindi da launchpad come pacchetto petto apport?
<glpiana> alo21, non so aiutarti
<glpiana> e non pettare :D
<alo21> glpiana: ahaha *metto
<OverMe> alo21, apport è il programma per segnalare i bug
<OverMe> sarebbe molto bizzarro segnalare un bug nel gestore dei bug
<OverMe> btw, si chiama apport-bug
<alo21> OverMe: si ma non mi parte, quindi lo devo segnalare come bug direttamente da browser
<OverMe> come lo fai partire?
<alo21> OverMe: alt+f2
<OverMe> poi?
<alo21> OverMe: aspetta, mi parte tutto, clicco su invia segnalazione e non si apre launchpad
<Vixxo> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda wireless
<Vixxo> provando un'altra distribuzione
<Vixxo> ora ogni volta che riutilizzo ubuntu anche da live cd la scheda wifi è come se fosse spenta e dando iwconfig mi segnala che il power menagement è off, ho provato a dare iwconfig wlan0 power on
<Vixxo> ma mi da errore
<glpiana> Vixxo, sei su ubutnu ora?
<glpiana> *ubuntu
<Vixxo> sì
<glpiana> Vixxo, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Vixxo
<ubot-it> Vixxo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> il power menagement off non significa che non funziona
<Vixxo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548521/
<Vixxo> OverMe, ma non mi rileva le reti wireless
<glpiana> Vixxo, rfkill list
<Vixxo> è soft blocked
<glpiana> su pastebin l'ouput
<Vixxo> ora ti pasto
<Vixxo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548524/
<glpiana> Vixxo, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Vixxo> andata!
<Vixxo> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<Vixxo> se hai voglia potresti spiegarmi il senso di quello che ho fatto ? :)
<glpiana> Vixxo, niente di che, hai tolto un blocco
<Vixxo> rfkill che cosa fa ?
<glpiana> lista blocca e sblocca dei dispositivi
<reddos> scusate e ripartito si era inchiodato
<Vixxo> ok altra domanda: volendo riprendermi le partizioni dell'altra distribuzione come faccio a capire quale partizione di swap è quella di ubuntu e quale l'altra che ho creato ?
<glpiana> Vixxo, se digiti mount vedi quale stai usando e vai per esclusione
<Vixxo> mount mi dice che uso solo /dev/sda1
<Vixxo> però io ho comunque due swap..
<reddos> credo che abbia combinato un guaio nel sistema operativo
<glpiana> Vixxo, sì ti ho detto una stupidata, da mount non si vede
<glpiana> Vixxo, dmesg | grep -i swap
<Vixxo> non mi da output
<glpiana> Vixxo, cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<reddos> come si fa x vedere  o risolvere il guaio anche se vado su risorse x aprire la cartella home mi da questo /home/reddos non è un file
<glpiana> reddos, premi alt+f2 e scrivi nautilus
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> reddos, poi clicca col destro su una directory e scegli apri con un'altra applicazione
<glpiana> reddos, la prima voce dovrebbe essere Apri cartella
<Vixxo> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> reddos, metti la spunta su "ricorda etc etc"
<Gianluca> Ma tutte a me capitano...
<Gianluca> come cavolo si fà questa barra verticlae | in Ubuntu?
<glpiana> shift + \
<glpiana> su tastiera italiana
<Gianluca> no con shift +\ mi venfono fuotir i due punti
<OverMe> ???
<Gianluca> aspe
<glpiana> Gianluca, dubito vengano fuori i due puutni con qualsiasi mappatura
<snake> buonasera
<snake> ragazzi help....ieri è venuta a mancare la corrente..quando è tornata ho avviato il pc che si blocca sulla finestra di scelta del kernel...come posso risolvere?
<Gianluca_> allora dicevo se faccio shift+\ in ubuntu mi salta fuori ¦
<glpiana> snake, avvia da livecd e fai un check del disco
<reddos> lo fatto
<glpiana> Gianluca_, quelli non sono i due punti
<Gianluca_> ho cercato anche sui codici ascii, ma la bara verticlae non la trovo
<remix_tj> Gianluca_: e' quella
<Gianluca_> ma non è nemmeno |
<glpiana> reddos, e?
<Gianluca_> tu dici che ¦ è uguale a |
<remix_tj> bah
<glpiana> lasciamo perdere, va
<remix_tj> io so che shift \ e' |
<OverMe> Gianluca_, dipende dal font, si sono uguali
<Gianluca_> perchè ho provato con dpkg-l ¦ grep Nvidia, e miesce command not found, o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> Gianluca_, dpkg -l non dpkg-l
<snake> glpiana,dovrebbe darmi errori?
<glpiana> Gianluca_, e grep nvidia non Nvidia
<glpiana> snake, ti auguro di no
<Gianluca_> csi credo di aver scritto gisuto, comunque ora riavvio e riprovo
<glpiana> Gianluca_, non può darti errore di comando su dpkg. se lo da vuo dire che scrivi male
<glpiana> *vuol
<snake> glpiana, sè per caso ci fossero errori?ripristino di sistema?
<Gianluca_> e infatti il mio dubbio era su ¦ e |
<glpiana> snake, fagli fare il controllo intanto che se c'è qualcosa di disastrato lo mette a posto. poi riavvia e vedi se va
<glpiana> se ancora non va ripristino grub
<glpiana> !grub | snake
<ubot-it> snake: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Gianluca_, non darebbe comando non trovato in quel caso
<snake> ok
<Gianluca_> ora riprovo
<Gianluca> rieccomi di nuovo
<Gianluca> ora scrivo tutto nel postbin
<stevr1it> salve ho acquistato una nuove scheda video pci espress randeon hd 5750 , ci sono delle instruzioni per installarla su ubuntu 10.10 o basta inserirla e riavviare?
<glpiana> stevr1it, la attacchi, ci attacchi il cavo, avvii il pc e se non fa beep strani sei a posto. potrebbe evntualmente chiederti di installare i driver proprietari
<stevr1it> ok grazie, ho visot che è compatibile
<stevr1it> glpiana,  auguroni e grazie per gli aiuti
<glpiana> stevr1it, auguri anche a te
<Solletico> nn riesco a vedere 1 video su 1 sito mi dice ke devo installare silverlight poi mi dice d installare moonlight ma nn lo vedo cmq
<glpiana> Solletico, devi installare moonlight, versione preview della 3
<glpiana> Solletico, non è detto comunque che poi il video vada
<Solletico> eppure su 1 altro pc con ubuntu 10.10 lo vedo senza probl
<Gianluca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548536/
<Gianluca> eccolo
<Gianluca> scusate ma ho dovuto fare un copia incolla manuale
<Solletico> anke installalo moonlight prewiew nn riesco a vedere 1 video silverlight su 1 sito :(
<Solletico> anke installalo moonlight 3.0 prewiew 9 nn riesco a vedere 1 video silverlight su 1 sito :(
<glpiana> Gianluca, prova a riavviare in recovery, sempre da terminale di root digiti: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current     dopodichè scrivi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old        poi scrivi   reboot        e lo fai partire normalmente
<glpiana> Solletico, da 1 disto vuol dire che su altri siti funziona?
<glpiana> *sito
<Solletico> gipiana http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/200752/edizione-ore-1225-del-29-dicembre.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<glpiana> Solletico, non son mai riuscito a visualizzare video dal sito mediaset
<Solletico> gipiana ke strano eppure da 1 altro pc ke ho ubuntu 10.10 lo vedo senza probl e nn mi pare ke mi abbia kiesto d installare silverlight / moonlight
<Gianluca> ok rivado
<Gianluca> grazie
<glpiana> Solletico, te lo ha chiesto di sicuro. ora per cortesia smetti di usare le k al posto del ch
<Solletico> gipiana be sta d fatto che lo vedo su quel pc :( vbb
<glpiana> Solletico, invec di star qui a discuterne, basterebbe controllassi sull'altro pc se hai o meno moonlight tra le estensioni di firefox, non trovi?
<Solletico> be anche in 'sto pc ho moonlight tra le esdtensioni d mf,,, perché allora nn lo vedo in sto pc e nell altro pc si ?
<glpiana> poi per vedere servizi sui cagnolini zoppi abbandonati....
<Solletico> x vedere qualunque video_silverlight
<glpiana> Solletico, tu hai detto che sull'altro non credi di averlo. ti spice controllare?
<glpiana> Solletico, inoltre, sull'altro pc, mentre visualizzi, clicca sul video col tasto destro e vedi cosa appare in menu
<Solletico> nn ho il pc sottomano vbb quando sarò in quel pc controllo ma dubito sia quello il probl visto ke anke qui ho moonlight vbb
<glpiana> !italiano | Solletico e due
<ubot-it> Solletico e due: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Solletico> meglio pensare a come poter risolv il probl ke pensare a !ita vbb
<glpiana> Solletico, meglio scrivere in italiano stando alle regole del canale in modo da farsi comprendere, non trovi?
<glpiana> Solletico, controlla che versione di moonlight hai installata su questo pc
<Solletico> è preoccupante se 1 comprende che e nn comprende ke vbb
<Solletico> ho installato la prewiew
<filo1234> !italiano | Solletico
<ubot-it> Solletico: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Solletico> ho installato la 3.0 preview 9
<glpiana> Solletico, oki, arrangiati caro
<Solletico> be owio visto ke nn sai risolv e pensi a !it anzike al probl vbb spero d trovare gente + competente + tardi bye
<Matt_91> 'sera
<Gianluca> ho provato,  ma mi dice Impossibile trovare il pacchetto purge, impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia, impossibile trovare il pacchetto -current
<glpiana> Gianluca, purge era preceduto da due trattini
<Gianluca> si ho scritto sudo apt-get remove - - purge nvidia -current
<Matt_91> dovrei recuperare una partizione con testdisk, solo che non riesce a recuperarla (p meglio la recupera, ma non i file visto che gli anno scritto sopra) quindi ho provato con photorec a recuperare tutti i dati, solo che dopo qualche ora si inchioda e dice segmentation faul. quindi credo che violi l'accesso alla ram. come evitare ciò?
<glpiana> Gianluca, --purge non - - purge
<Gianluca> ho messo lo spazio per farti vedere i 2 trattini perchè altrimenti viene fuori --
<glpiana> e nvidia-current, non nvidia -current
<Gianluca> io vedo un'unico trattino
<glpiana> !irc | Solletico
<ubot-it> Solletico: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> Gianluca, sì, è la visualizzazione dei caratteri
<filo1234> !irc | soroush_
<ubot-it> soroush_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Solletico> gipiana !soluz probl silverlight
<filo1234> !irc | Solletico
<ubot-it> Solletico: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Solletico> gipiana !soluz probl silverlight
<Gianluca> comunque ho messo i 2 tratini
<filo1234> Solletico: continui e rimani fuori
<glpiana> Solletico, vai a giocare in autostrada invece di far perdere tempo qui per favore
<Solletico> filo1234:  vbb tanto aggirare il ban nn è difficile vbb alla prox
<Gianluca_> mi ero un'attimo disconnesso, maledetti problemi
<Gianluca_> mi sono perso qualcosa?
<Cyanide_> ciao
<Gianluca_> .
<Cyanide_> vorrei vedere se è possibile far funzionare la cam del portatile anche con win in virtualbox
<Gianluca_> è 2 giorni che stò impazzendo con Ubuntu, non è possibile andare avanti così
<Gianluca_> per ogni cosa, mi saltano fuori un mucchio di problemi
<Cyanide_> tipo?
<Gianluca_> tipo tutto
<Gianluca_> ora non mi si avvia più ubuntu
<Gianluca_> i driver della scheda video non funizonavano, così ho dovuto installare quelli scaricati dal sito del produttore
<Gianluca_> cavolo, sono certificati Nvidia, ho detto funzioneranno.
<Gianluca_> e invece mi hanno incasinato tutto, e ora non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu
<jester-> Cyanide_: le usb funzano in vbox?
<Cyanide_> quelli che trovavi andando in sistma amministrazione driver aggiuntivi no?
<Cyanide_> jester-, si le ho abiulitate
<Gianluca_> e sono quelli che non funzionano
<Holden> !nolinux | Gianluca_
<ubot-it> Gianluca_: Noi sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<jester-> Cyanide_: fai collegare la cam e poi installa i driver winzoz
<Gianluca_> quindi me li sono andati a scaricare direttamente dal sito del produttore
<Gianluca_> lo sò che non sono obbligato ad utilizzare Linux
<jester-> Gianluca_: hai rotto gli agnisdei. sudo NVquerlcheè.run --uninstall li rimuove poi arrangiati
<Gianluca_> ma visto che lo vorrei utilizzare, stò cercando di risolvere i problemi
<jester-> tu li crei i problemi
<jester-> e poi scassi i maroni
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, ma quelli che si scaricano dal sito nvidia da quello che ricordo non offrono un installazzione molto semplice, bisogna essere abbastanza pratici perché bisogna agire fermando il server grafico tu come hai fatto?
<jester-> significa approfittare della pazienza di chi aiuta senza profitto
<Gianluca_> no, ho già spiegato che con sudo Nvidia..............  -- uninstall
<Holden> Gianluca_, è un pò che ti vedo combattere qui con ubuntu. ma seriamente, un consiglio da amico, metti da parte i drivers, ubuntu etc, e dedica 10 minuti del tuo tempo a leggere http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/ vedrai che ti farà riflettere e ne varrà la pena
<Gianluca_> parte la disinstallazione, ma poi dopo poco so blocca tutto e mi esce invalid command line
<jester-> Gianluca_: va da se che il comando lo devi dare dove sta il file
<filo1234> scusa ma questi driver poi ti servono proprio?
<jester-> filo1234: sono fisime
<filo1234> appunto
<jester-> e da ieri che rompe per un problema inesistente
<Gianluca_> certo che lo dove c'è il file, se lo avessi dato da un'altra parte, probabilmente non partirebbe nemmeno la disinstallazione
<jester-> Gianluca_: vai sul sito nvidia e leggi la doc
<Gianluca_> la doc dice di installare i driver da terminale, il problema è che da terminale non funziona, perchè in poche parole mi esce che devo disabilitare X
<jester-> dice anche come si disinstallano
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, il modello della scheda video? perché se mai ho avuto problemi con dei drive nvidia, sopratutto quelli raccomandati da ubuntu, li ho avuti con vecchie vecchie schede video
<jester-> ma bisogna leggere invece di pretendere qualcun altro lo faccia per te
<Gianluca_> allora continuando a leggere in rete per risolvere i problemi, ho trovato che in questo caso, avrei dovuto installare direttamente da recovery mode
<filo1234> sudo service gdm stop
<filo1234> ctrl + alt + f2
<filo1234> ti logghi e dai i comendi
<filo1234> comendi
<filo1234> comenadi!
<filo1234> -.-
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, te l'ho spiegato prima anche per installarli devi disabilitare x per cui come hai fatto?
<jester-> si cime a beri che funza meglio
<Gianluca_> ho letto come fare in rete, e ho trovato di partire in recovery mode
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ma è un disco?
<Gianluca_> così ho fatto, e finalmente sono risucito a installare i driver
<filo1234> finalmente enon funziona una mazza
<Gianluca_> dopo l'installazione però non parte più Ubuntu, o meglio rimane con la schermata nera con scritto Desktop:
<Cyanide_> ah ho capito
<Cyanide_> che modello di scheda video hai esattamente lo sai? Comunque puoi sempre ripristinare x
<Cyanide_> almeno per ripartire
<Gianluca_> infatti per ora a me interssava ripartire
<Gianluca_> e mi è stato suggerito quà di disinstallare i driver, ma prova e riprova con vari comandi, niente
<Gianluca_> il comando sudo......  --uninstall, che dovrebbe essere il comando per disinstallare i drivernon mi funge
<Gianluca_> parte la disisnstallazione, ma poi si blocca ed esce invalid command line
<Gianluca_> il modello di scheda è la NVIDIA 9600GT
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, azz e che mi credevo, pensavvo avvessi una scheda di epoca preistorica è strano non ti funzionino i drive raccomandati di ubuntu
<Gianluca_> infatti lo dicono tutti
<filo1234> Cyanide_: funzionano i driver ma ci sono le fisime di efeftti e font
<filo1234> efeftti
<filo1234> effetti
<Gianluca_> comunque quando andavo ad attivarli, mi dice che i driver non sono verificati
<filo1234> oggi sono dislessico
<attempt> e' appena installato quell'ubuntu li?
<Gianluca_> si tipo 4 giorni
<Gianluca_> infatti molto probabilmente format e riinstallo il tutto
<Gianluca_> ma poi ritorno con il problema driver che non fungono
<Cyanide_> ascolta io non son un genio anzi e la memoria beata lei va a putta.e fatti aiutare a ripristinare x e poi vedi come fare una volta che sei ripartito
<Gianluca_> ora vedo in rete se trovo come ripristinare x
<EsUlU> ragazzi sto installano VMWare Server 2
<EsUlU> chi è che mi puo aiutare
<EsUlU> ?
<Gianluca_> poi tra le altre cose, non mi funziona nemmeno la stampante
<attempt> allora in 20 minuti rifai un'installazione pulita. poi da hardware driver installi gli nvidia che consiglia lui. dopodiche' apri un terminale e dai sudo nvidia-settings.  poi ti installi compiz e tutte le cose inutili che ti servono. i driver che ti mette di sicuro sono i current di nvidia. sono equivalenti agli ultimi usciti del sito nvidia. non usare i .run del sito nvidia per nessun motivo. Gianluca_ .
<EsUlU> sto seguendo questa guida http://www.trogu.it/2009/08/13/come-installare-vmware-server-2-su-ubuntu-9-04/
<Gianluca_> perchè ovviamente i driver della stampante non li trova
<Cyanide_> filo1234, sai un po di seghe fanno sempre piacere...il fatto è che sopratutto con le nvidia non dovrebbe avere nessun problama avesse avuto una ati veniva giù il mondo allora
<Gianluca_> e quelli che ho io sono solo per windows
<attempt> se poi invece di usare maverick ti procuri lucid che e' una lts e' pure meglio Gianluca_ a mio personale parere.
<Gianluca_> infatti io ho lucid, ho il dvd
<filo1234> Cyanide_: se devi perdere 3 giorni per avere gli effetti anzichè capire come funziona un sistema prima....vedi tu
<Gianluca_> però credevo che aggiornando a Maverick, avessi potuto risokvere qualche problema
<attempt> poi la stampante torni qui e chiedi. non sono tutte compatibili. hp e' compatibile di sicuro.
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, senza offesa scusa....guarda che ho avuto modo di collegare anche stampanti molto datate ma le ha sempre trovate al volo sai
<Gianluca_> e infatti il problema è che la mia stamapnte non è datata, anzi
<Gianluca_> ma nemmeno sul sito Cann vengono rilasciati i driver per Linux
<Gianluca_> ma questo sarebbe anche un problema secondario
<Gianluca_> ora mi interessava almeno utilizzare Ubuntu decentemente
<filo1234> Gianluca_: per la stampante ti ho dato la guida io e avevi detto che funzionava
<Cyanide_> tu hai fatto l'avanzamento o hai installato ex novo?
<Gianluca_> ho fatto l'avanzamento
<Gianluca_> ma ora formatto e riaprto da 0
<Gianluca_> riparto
<attempt> metti lucid linx 10.04 sano.
<Gianluca_> si, ho il dvd di quello che mi ero scaricato dal sito Ubuntu
<attempt> metti i driver consigliati da hardware drivers attivandoli.
<Gianluca_> No, faccio anzi senza driver
<attempt> salvati i link con le guide che ti vengono passati su un file di testo
<Gianluca_> con quelli, veramente vedo malissimo
<attempt> salvati su un file di testo anche le modifiche che fai al sistema.
<Cyanide_> uhm...non è che ti ha fatto delle domande e hai dato risposte a cazzo? sai alle volte vengono sostituiti file importanti di configurazione con versioni nuove se tu non gli dici di non sostituirli
<Gianluca_> quali domande?
<attempt> minimo il sudoers durante l'avanzamento glielo vuole sostituire.
<Cyanide_> tipo vuoi sostituire il file ecc..ecc. con la nuova versione ecc... durante un avanzamento lo fa
<Gianluca_> ma l'avanzamento non centra nulla
<Gianluca_> dopo l'avanzamento funzionava, il problema è venutro fuori installando questi maledetti driver
<Cyanide_> comunque sia fai una bella cosa conservati le tue cose e installa nuovo nuovo tutto quanto
<Gianluca_> si e sopratutto, non me ne frega nulla degli effetti visivi di Ubuntu
<Gianluca_> non installo più nessun driver Nvidia
<attempt> Gianluca_ vieni qui con un sistema sano appena installato che forse si risolve. oppure fai come ti pare. a quest'ora eri a meta'.
<Cyanide_> non è che non te ne deve fregare se li vuoi, ci sono e funzionano, i drive ci sono e funzionano altrimenti ce da capire perché
<Gianluca_> infatti, stavo cercando di capire perchè, mi sono letto guide su guide
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, e ti assicuro che funzionano perfettamente sia effetti che drive video
<Gianluca_> e poi l'ultimo esperimento che ho fatto, ho sputtanato tutto
<attempt> se le guide non sono del wiki di ubuntu.it non le devi seguire. non sono testate.
<snake> ragazzi stò ripristinando Gurb...appena lancio sudo fdisk -l mi dice che non esiste
<snake> perchè?
<jester-> snake: da live?
<Gianluca_> gli effetti funzionano, ma con quri driver, veramente non mi riesce di guardare lo schermo
<snake> si
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, fiaicome ti ha detto attempt datti una ripulita e poi torna
<snake> jester,si
<jester-> snake: impossible che il comando non esiste, scrivi bene
<lele_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Gianluca_> certo che torno, il tempo di formattare il tutto, e riinstallare Ubuntu 10.04
<Gianluca_> grazie di tutto
<Gianluca_> a tutti
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, fermo la+
<Gianluca_> sono fermo
<Cyanide_> che 10.04
<Cyanide_> butta su la 10.10
<Gianluca_> la 10,10 non la ho
<Cyanide_> non la hai? la scarichi dami retta
<Gianluca_> anzi l'ho scaricata già 2 volte, lo masterizzata già 2 volte, ma non mi riesce installarla
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, in live parte?
<Gianluca_> non ho provato
<Gianluca_> la 10.04 sicuramente si
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, allora vedi che sia masterizzata a modo e prova ad usarla in live
<Gianluca_> ma il problema è che l'installazione parte, arriva quasi in fondo, poi si blocca
<Cyanide_> se parte la live che problemi dovresti avere ad installarla
<Gianluca_> no, non ho provato la live del 10.10
<Cyanide_> tu mi mandi fuori di testa
<Gianluca_> ho fatto direttamente l'installazione, ma in fondo si è bloccato tutto
<Gianluca_> ricapitaliamo
<Gianluca_> inserisco il dvd 10.10
<Gianluca_> mi chiede se voglio provare o installare
<Gianluca_> ho detto installare
<Gianluca_> è partito l'installazione , ma in fondo si è bloccata
<Gianluca_> è rimasta bloccatao più di 2 ore, dopo di che ho spento il pc
<Gianluca_> ho riprovato, solita cosa
<Gianluca_> allora visto che avevo anche la versione 10.04, ho installato quella
<Gianluca_> e poi da li ho aggiornato alla versione 10.10
<Gianluca_> ora quà mi è stato detto di rinstallare tutto, ma la 10.04, perchè la 10.10 dà qualche problema
<Gianluca_> e visto che io di problemi ne ho anche troppi.....
<Holden> Gianluca_, bando alle ciance :D non piangere sul latte versato, reinstalla e amen. metti la 10.04  (a quest'ora avevi finito già...)
<Gianluca_> senza offesa per nessuno, stavo per fare, ma come vedi qualcun'altro mi ha detto NO fermati.... metti la 10.10
<Gianluca_> il problemi è a chi dare retta
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, io ho ceduto per sfinimeto...ascolta il tuo cu.....ore
<Holden> Gianluca_, era un falso allarme, Cyanide_ era in buona fede, probabilmente non sapeva tutti questi dettagli. vai tranquillo
<califfo> ciao
<Gianluca_> io non sono esperto, ma se uno mi dice una cosa, e un'latro mi dice l'opposto, capisci che mi trovo in difficoltà, e rimango li fermo senza sapere a chi dare retta
<califfo> qualcuno parla italiano?
<califfo> vorrei sapereuna cosasemplice
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, probabilmente ogn'uno ti consiglia anche in base alla sua esperienza personale
<jester-> califfo: proviamo a capire, chiedi!
<califfo> ho un notebook asus Z9200VC, quale ubuntu devo caricare?
<Holden> !qualcuno | califfo
<ubot-it> califfo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gianluca_> sicuramente, e come in tutte le cose, c'è chi sitrova meglio con una , e chi si trova meglo con l'altra
<jester-> califfo: direi la normale maverick
<Cyanide_> Gianluca_, io ho la 10.10 e mi è sempre andata a bestia su un pc che tra l'altro non è la fine del mondo
<califfo> il fatto è che nno riesco a collegarmi in internet
<Gianluca_> io le ho provate tutte e 2, e con tutte e due ho avuto i soliti problemi ormai arcinoti a tutti
<jester-> califfo: perchè adesso con cosa sei qui
<Gianluca_> vidsto che è 3 giorni che rompo le .... su questa chat
<califfo> con xp
<califfo> li ho caricati entrambi
<califfo> ma ubuntu non riesce adandare in internet
<jester-> califfo: da xp scarichi la iso e ti fai cd o usb
<califfo> ma come faccio ad eliminare gliubuntu che ho caricato?
<jester-> califfo: se attacchi il filo ci vai in internet, poi vieni qui e si sistma la wifi
<jester-> califfo: hai gia installato?
<califfo> ma ho la chiavetta della tre
<califfo> si
<jester-> califfo: per la chiavetta non saprei  odiandole e non usandole
<califfo> ho sia xp che ubuntu
<jester-> califfo: usa il cellofono per quanto basta a sistemare
<califfo> cos'è?
<Gianluca_> ok, io me ne vado a installare quello che mi verrà in mente di installare tra qualche minuto
<Gianluca_> per ora grazie a tutta la chat
<jester-> che fra l'altro è molto meglio della penna come modem
<jester-> califfo: cellofono= telefono cellulare
<califfo> ah ok
<Cyanide_> figurati ora mi fo una pera di caffeina per tirarmi su perché mi hai sfiancato ma è stato un piacere
<califfo> grz ci provo
<califfo> saluti
<jester-> califfo: il cellofono lo devi far collegare in modalità pcsuite
<jester-> se lo chiede
<califfo> ok grz
<jester-> poi da reti fai la connessione in banda larga
<Cyanide_> jester-, ok per la cam in vb
<jester-> bien
<Cyanide_> non pensavo di dover utilizzare i dirve win credevo lavorasse attraverso ubuntu
<Cyanide_> un ultima domanda, è possibile passare da una scrivania all'altra con virtualbox a tutto schermo? perché ci ho provato con la combinazione di tasti impostata ma nada
<|AbsyntH|> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<|AbsyntH|> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<|AbsyntH|> [    27.693] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<|AbsyntH|> [    27.788] (EE) No devices detected.
<|AbsyntH|> coi driver nvidia forniti da ubuntu
<|AbsyntH|> su maverick
<|AbsyntH|> [Enrico]  era quello che mi chiedevate ieri se non ricordo male
<Cyanide_> e la risposta qual'era?
<|AbsyntH|> non c'è
<|AbsyntH|> a quanto vedo in rete
<|AbsyntH|> con maverick nvidia non funge un gran che
<|AbsyntH|> in molti hanno questo problema
<|AbsyntH|> ci sono soluzioni abbastanza rattoppate ma ninte di definitivo
<Cyanide_> io l'ho installata su un fisso con video nvidia ma a parte il plymouth per cui ho trovato una soluzione, di problemi non me ne ha dati
<Ale__> Buonasera
<Ale__> C'è nessuno?
<|AbsyntH|> Cyanide_ hai fatto l'upgrade dalla 10.4
<|AbsyntH|> o era un aggiornamento direttamente dalla 10.10
<|AbsyntH|> perchè sul fisso passando dalla 10.4 alla 10.10 neanche io ho avuto un prob
<Cyanide_> no è un pc che m hanno dato da resettare e reinstallare per cui ex novo
<stevr1it> ho installato al nuova scheda video una ati radeon hd 5750 e funziona ma non ha il drm inizializzato, , ovvero funziona a regime ridotto, cosa posso fare? Ho naturalmente installato i suoi driver...
<|AbsyntH|> ma sul portatile con la 310m
<|AbsyntH|> 'gnafa
<Holden> stevr1it, che versione di ubuntu?
<stevr1it> Holden, 10.10
<|AbsyntH|> ho pure provato a installare il kernel *37 dai repo -app
<|AbsyntH|> ma niente
<Holden> stevr1it, hai installato i driver che ti ha consigliato lui no? gli fglrx
<Cyanide_> |AbsyntH|, o Dio, ora che mi metti in dubbio lo terrò qualche giorno sotto pressione per verificare ma fino ad ora nessun problema
<stevr1it> Holden, si
<Ale__> Avrei un problema: vado su un determinato sito internet e mi appaiono dei caratteri che penso essere Unicode: un rettangolino con quattro cifre all'interno. Come faccio ad abilitare il supporto di questi caratteri?
<Holden> stevr1it, allora dovresti essere a posto. che problemi riscontri?
<stevr1it> Holden, ma se digito dmesg | grep drm non mi da nula
<|AbsyntH|> Cyanide_ tra l'altro se installo i driver scaricati dal sito da un altro simpatico errore  The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!
<Holden> stevr1it, pastami tutto dmesg
<stevr1it> è vuotoù
<|AbsyntH|> si magari pastalo su pastebin
<stevr1it> non appare nulla
<|AbsyntH|> :D
<|AbsyntH|> non in chan
<|AbsyntH|> cosi per non flooddare
<Cyanide_> |AbsyntH|, no no ho installato i raccomandati...i soliti raccomandati
<Holden> stevr1it, cat /var/log/dmesg
<stevr1it> Holden,  non appar enullla
<stevr1it> ok
<|AbsyntH|> mmm
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<|AbsyntH|> Cyanide_ guarda mai avuto problemi coi driver nvidia...ma sta volta non ne vengo mica fuori
<|AbsyntH|> pfpfpf
<|AbsyntH|> che palle sapevo che sul portatile di lavoro dovevo mettere la tsl
<stevr1it> Holden,  non ci sta tutto, il terminale me ne taglia un pazzo
<Holden> stevr1it, gedit /var/log/dmesg
<Holden> stevr1it, copia/incolla
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548559/
<Holden> stevr1it, gli effetti funzionano?
<mlazzari2> sera
<stevr1it> Holden,  non ho provato
<vix> ciao a tutti, sapete come lanciare da terminale l'editor del menù principale di gnome senza fare "destro ->modifica menù" ?
<Holden> stevr1it, prova. a me pare tutto ok, forse non usa drm perchè stai usando il driver proprietario. guarda anche /var/log/Xorg.0.log per vedere se ci sono errori
<stevr1it> grazie,
<Holden> vix, alacarte
<vix> grazie
<EsUlU> Jester_ ci sei
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> ragazzi sto installando http://www.trogu.it/2009/08/13/come-installare-vmware-server-2-su-ubuntu-9-04/
<EsUlU> ma non capisco come mai quando vado a eseguirlo non mi funziona
<EsUlU> qualcuno mi potrebbe dire il perchè?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema grosso
<cristian_c> stavo tentando di installare la 10.10
<cristian_c> quando ho ricevuto un messaggio che alcuni pacchetti erano danneggiati
<cristian_c> e l'installazione è andata in crash
<cristian_c> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> cristian_c: rifare il cd di installazione che è scassato
<cristian_c> rifacciamolo :)
<cristian_c> eppure ho preso una marca buona
<jester-> cristian_c: si ma sontrolla anche il sum della iso
<cristian_c> l'avevo controllato
<jester-> che se hai scaricato con errori hai voglia di rifare il cd
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> jester-, a proposito come faccio ad uscire dalla schermata marrone
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> c'è il puntatore del mouse sullo schermo, ma nessun modo per uscire
<jester-> cristian_c: ???
<cristian_c> sì, la schermata di installazione
<cristian_c> non riesco ad uscire
<jester-> cristian_c: vai in shell
<jester-> o pigia il reset
<cristian_c> non so come entrare in shell, ALT+F2 non funziona
<cristian_c> e il tasto reset non c'è sul pc
<cristian_c> penso non li fanno più
<cristian_c> c'è solo il tasto power
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> jester-, ok, ho rifatto il cd, adesso devo solo scoprire come uscire dalla schermata d'installazione
<amba> buona sera
<EsUlU> ciao jester
<EsUlU> jester-
<amba> una curiosità... ,  per caso è possibile creare una chiavetta  avviabile con il mio ubuntu cioè quello installato .???
<K99Brain> !usb | amba, si
<ubot-it> amba, si: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<K99Brain> amba, crei una chiavetta con quella guida, gli dai sufficiente spazio persistente e poi installi gli stessi pacchetti che hai sulla versione fissa
<K99Brain> amba, e così hai un ubuntu su chiavetta piu o meno uguale
<tony_> salve a tutti
<tony_> aiuto
<tony_> ho un problema con una configurazione di due macchine in cluster
<tony_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<tony_> qualche esperto di configurazione di cluster
<figo1987> ciao a tutti.. ho un problema con la chiavetta wireless wn821n della tp-link...
<figo1987> purtroppo non mi funziona correttamente..
<figo1987> avrei bisogno che qualc'uno di voi mi dia una manina.. tra l'altro ho pure installato un kernel che secondo me non è molto stabile...
<figo1987> e vorrei tornare a uno precedente ma non trovo i file odb...
<figo1987> iniziamo dalla cosa più semplice... ho cercato di mettere i driver trovati su wireless.kernel.org...
<EsUlU> jester- ci sei?
<figo1987> sinceramente non ci ho capito una mazza...
<figo1987> c'è qualcuno?
<Peace-> figo1987: eh?
<figo1987> il problema è.. installare correttamente una chiavetta wireless n modello "tl-wn821n"
<figo1987> ora è connessa al sistema
<figo1987> ma non riesco a cercare le reti...
<Peace-> ci manca er driver
<amba> k99Brain, quindi non posso copiare su usb il MIO ubuntu ma n posso creare uno quasi uguale, giusto. E se ho gia la chiavetta avviabile e sufficiente isnstallarci sopra le app e leimpostazioni.
<figo1987> Peace esatto!
<Quatar[it]> Ciao a tutti. Permettete una domanda non di tipo informatico ma.. sociale! Sono uno studente fuori sede e uso Ubuntu da 4 anni sul mio portatile, a casa mia i familiari (chi studente a scuola, chi insegnante a scuola) usano XP. Ovviamente scuola + XP = virus ogni mese, ma sono sempre riusciti a sopravvivere.
<Quatar[it]> Ora finalmente si è fritto l'HD di casa e posso convicerli a usare Ubuntu almeno in dual boot. Oltre a OpenOffice, restricted extras, configurazione modem e configurazione stampanti di rete (a casa mia la stampante è collegata ad un altro PC, sotto lo stesso router wireless), a cosa devo pensare nella settimana in cui sono qui a casa?
<Quatar[it]> Avete mai provato a lasciare per 4 mesi la vostra famiglia con un ubuntu tra le mani? In che guai si possono cacciare?
<Peace-> figo1987: per caso hai messo i backports?
<figo1987> si..
<Peace-> e non va?
<Quatar[it]> (sia chiaro: so che Ubuntu è più facile e più sicuro di windows, ma la vecchia generazione ha le sue "abitudini" malefiche)
<Peace-> figo1987: iwconfig
<figo1987> va ma non cerca le reti..
<Peace-> figo1987: dammi l output di iwconfig grassie
<figo1987> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Casmia"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<Peace-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> figo1987: metti su pastebin
<Peace-> grassie
<figo1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548569/
<Peace-> figo1987: sudo iwlist wlan1 scan                 sempre su pastebin
<figo1987> wlan1     No scan results
<figo1987> solo questo..
<Peace-> figo1987: ogghei provia  rfkill list
<Peace-> e pastabinnalo
<figo1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548572/
<amba> k99Brain, quindi non posso copiare su usb il MIO ubuntu ma ne posso creare uno quasi uguale, giusto?  E se ho gia la chiavetta avviabile è  sufficiente/si può  installarci sopra le app ?
<Peace-> figo1987: sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<figo1987> nulla..
<figo1987> nel senso che non esce nulla..
<Peace-> figo1987: naltra volta sudo iwlist wlan1 sca
<Peace-> figo1987: naltra volta sudo iwlist wlan1 scan
<figo1987> wlan1     No scan results
<K99Brain> amba, se l'hai creata riservando della spazio "persistente" si
<Peace-> figo1987: allora...
<Peace-> figo1987: o il driver non funge
<Peace-> figo1987: o manca il firmware
<figo1987> ecco... manca il firmware..
<figo1987> di sicuro..
<amba> k99Brain, pensi che possa bastare un pen da 4gb?
<Peace-> figo1987: ...
<figo1987> xchè ieri ho ftto un comando...
<Peace-> figo1987: il gestore dei driver ? che dice?
<figo1987> mi diceva che il triver ar9170 era installato ma non c'era firmware..
<figo1987> quello visual?
<Peace-> figo1987: beh bisogna estrarre il firmware allora
<Peace-> ovvio che non va
<Peace-> figo1987: si quello visual di solito si occupa di queste cose
<figo1987> sta cercando driver disponibili
<figo1987> nulla trova solo quelli della scheda video..
<Peace-> ok allora è da fare manuale
<figo1987> si.. :(
<figo1987> possiamo riprovare a fare tutto da capo..
<figo1987> innanzi tutto ho ti dico il mio kernel...
<figo1987> 2.6.37-020637rc6-generic #201012160910 SMP Thu Dec 16 10:25:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<amba> k99Brain , grazie ora provo ...  grande Ubuntu!!!
<figo1987> te lo riporto xhcè mi da problemi.. e vorrei invece metterne uno stabile per poi caricarci su i driver..
<Peace-> figo1987: allora... il driver che nome ha ?
<figo1987> non esiste un driver proprietario..
<figo1987> da qullo che ho trovato in giro dovrebbe funzionare questo http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170
<figo1987> ricordo che il modello è wn821n
<figo1987> pero' non so se v2 o v1... in basso nella lista trovo solo il v2
<Peace-> lsmod | grep ar91
<figo1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548573/
<Peace-> figo1987: ok il driver è caricato nel kernel
<Peace-> probabilmente allora è solo sto firmware che manca
<figo1987> si
<figo1987> c'è un comando per vedere le informazioni della usb collegato?
<figo1987> xchè l'avevo fatto..
<figo1987> e mi diceva il nome del driver ma su firmware mi dava "no"....
<Peace-> figo1987: lsusb
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> boh
<Peace-> :D
<figo1987> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Peace-> figo1987: spetta che vediamo su sito
<figo1987> sul sito sembra corretto...
<Peace-> figo1987: spetta che vedo sul "mio" sito
<figo1987> eccolo
<figo1987> facendo lshw -C Network
<figo1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548576/
<figo1987> se noti c'è scritto firmware N/A
<Peace-> figo1987: si beh... spetta sto cercando sto maledetto firmware
<figo1987> hai detto bene.. maledettooooooooo
<Peace-> figo1987: allora..
<Peace-> figo1987: dovresti piazzare il fimware qui  /lib/firmware
<figo1987> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170
<figo1987> ok..
<figo1987> scusa..
<figo1987> quale firmware?
<Peace-> figo1987: che firmware hai scaricato dalla pagina?
<Peace-> figo1987: prendi questo http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/mcgrof/firmware/ar9170/ar9170.fw
<figo1987> questo..http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170 il ar9170-1.fw
<Peace-> figo1987: provi se non va provi un altro
<Peace-> ce ne sono due o tre mi pare
<Peace-> uno è free quindi opensource
<Peace-> e poi c'è quell altro che è quello ufficiale
<Peace-> figo1987: prendi quello che ti ho dato
<Peace-> e vediamo che succede
<figo1987> ok ho scaricato il tuo ora lo piazzo la...
<Peace-> figo1987: magari prova anche a ariavviare
<Peace-> tanto per vedere
<Peace-> ma solo se non va...
<Peace-> perche teoricamente
<Peace-> metti il driver e c'è'
<Peace-> metti il firmware
<Peace-> e dopo dovrebbe andare
<figo1987> aspe eh..
<figo1987> che ora lo faccio
<Peace-> figo1987: si sperac che tu non abbia messo firmware a josa prima
<figo1987> no sempre uno ce nè.. ho sempre sovrascritto quello...
<Peace-> sperando che sia con lo stess nome
<figo1987> si si ho caricato solo quello
<figo1987> cmq si sta riavviando..
<Peace-> figo1987: cazzo figlio mio proprio na schedina bastardella ti sei andato a beccare
<figo1987> ma davvero..
<figo1987> :(
<figo1987> e avevo pure cercato in giro.. e c'è scrittoo che era compatibile!!!
<Peace-> si beh bastava guardare nella wiki
<Peace-> di ubuntu it
<Peace-> io ne ho una plug and play
<Peace-> tanti saluti
<Peace-> no firmware
<Peace-> e balle varie
<figo1987> ma è 300n?
<figo1987> ancora no.. configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ar9170usb driverversion=2.6.37-020637rc6-generic firmware=N/A multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<Peace-> figo1987: sudo iwlist wlan1 scan ?
<figo1987> no scan result...
<Peace-> figo1987: devo andare  a magna'
<Peace-> dopo forse ci sono per un altro po
<figo1987> è come se non associasse il fw...
<Peace-> ci vuole pazienza...
<Peace-> capire che diavolo è che non va
<figo1987> eh si tanta...
<Peace-> cmq si probabile che fosse quella il problem
<figo1987> buon appetito...
<Peace-> eh ... linux è cosi
<Peace-> ma poi te ne scordi e va
<figo1987> si.. qui è un po' colpa anche della tp link pero..
<lince> ciao a tutti. avrei una curiosità: spesso all'avvio mi ritrovo le icone a tema modificato, devo riavviare per avere il defualt di ubuntu, avete idea perchè succede ciò? grazie
<figo1987> eh vediamo se c'è qualche altro che mi può aiutare che tra un oretta devo uscire
<fil__> lince, hai installato qualcosa di strano che modifica i temi?
<lince> ciao fil__ proprio no,
<figo1987> qualcuno mi sa indicare un sito da dove posso scaricare i kernel stable in odb?
<figo1987> oppure un posto da dove scaricare i kernell già compilati..
 * xfire78xx saluta tutt*
<lince> nessuna idea?
<lince> bene, grandi auguri a tutti, ci sentiamo il prossimo anno
<figo1987> scusate se insisto ma nessuno sa dove trovare i kernel stabili già compilati?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ubuntu_> quit
<[anubi]> come si chiama l'editor di partizioni da terminale  ?
<snake> ragazzi mi date una mano con stò benedetto grub
<snake> ?
<sabrina> ho un problema con un dizionario hoepli che funziona con linux, nella mia ubuntu mi dice Browser widget cannot be instantiated.
<sabrina> nel terminale l'errore che si genera è questo
<snake> ragazzi perchè non mi da il menù di grub? con sudo grub?ho montato la partizione dove c ' è grub
<sabrina> : ELFCLASS64 Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<sabrina> penso che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che la libreria in questione è a64 bit mentre il software è a 32
<sabrina> ho gia installato la java a 32 bit e ora almeno mi parte
<sabrina> esiste gia la libreria omonima in usr/lib32
<sabrina> come faccio a fare usare quella in usr/lib32 al posto di quella in usr/lib?
<sabrina> vi prego aiutatemi ho appena speso piu di 100 euro per l'unico dizionario tecnico che funziona anche su linux
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, usi ubuntu ( che versione ) a 64 bit ?
<sabrina> 10.04
<ubuntu_> sembra che nessuno sappia nulla stasera....bhòòòò
<sabrina> ovviamente a 64bit
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, spe
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai installato ia32-libs ?
<sabrina> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info ia32-libs
<ubot-it> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, disisntalla il dizionario
<sabrina> ha copiato solo degli script nella mia home
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, che tipo di pacchettizzazione usa ?
<sabrina> nn è pacchettizzato
<sabrina> c'è uno script che copia nella home 2 file sh
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi ridici la libreria ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa gli sh in home
<DAMN3dg1rl> in pvt
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari si possono patchare
<sabrina> nn ci avevo pensato
<sabrina> do un'occhiata, se non ci riesco ti scrivo tra un po, ti ritrovo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, trova i riferimenti alla libreria e modifica il path
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovrebbe andare
<DAMN3dg1rl> se no c'è una cosa radicale da fare.. ma debbo sapere il nome della libreria, prima di fare casini
<sabrina> l'sh lancia un file binario... siamo già ferme
<DAMN3dg1rl> non hai i sorgenti del dizionario ?
<sabrina> nn è opensource
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<sabrina> è un dizionario hoepli
<DAMN3dg1rl> perchè hai speso soldi per un dizionario ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> -.-
<sabrina> xche mi serve
<sabrina> sono traduttrice
<DAMN3dg1rl> scaricati wikidictionary in locale
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, pure io :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> ci sono ottimi strumenti online
<Peace-> sabrina: translate.google.com?
<Peace-> sabrina: fighissimo hai anche la pronuncia
<sabrina> nn voglio discutere di traduzione
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://www.wordreference.com/it/
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, mi ridai il nome della libreria ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq dovresti fare recesso per il coso, se non risolvi... da quanto tempo l'hai ?
<sabrina> 2 ore
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, IL NOME DELLA LIBRERIA , QUALE È ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non farmelo scrivere la quarta volta :D
<sabrina> nn me lo fa scrivere
<sabrina>  /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<sabrina> eccolo se lo inviavo senza una spazio prima nn me lo fa mettere scusa....
<DAMN3dg1rl> lo interpreta come un comando...
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq mi bastava solo il nome :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> prova a fare una cosa
<sabrina> dimmi
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo mv  /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so  /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so.bak
<DAMN3dg1rl> cd  /usr/lib/gio/modules/
<DAMN3dg1rl> dove hai detto che era quella a 32 bit ?
<sabrina> ho capito cosa vuoi che faccia, copio la libreria a 32 bit in lib
<DAMN3dg1rl> NO
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovresti fare un link logico e simbolico
<sabrina> cosa allora la linko
<sabrina> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> per questo mi servirebbe sapre dove è quello in lib32
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi dai il path esatto ?
<sabrina>  /usr/lib32/gio/modules/
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai fatto il cd ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ls -Ls  /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so libgvfsdbus.so
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai questo comando ora
<amba> buona sera
<amba> ho creato una pen usb avviabile ma non funzia qualcuno può aiutarmi
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, va ?
<sabrina> devo avere combinato qualche casino xche nn lo trovo piu in /usr/lib32
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, riporta i comandi che hai dato
<jester-> amba: cosa hai usato
<amba> 10.10 e una usb da 4 gb
<jester-> amba: creata in ubuntu?
<amba> si
<jester-> formattata e poi usata la iso?
<amba> si
<jester-> avvii da usb e che succede
<sabrina> reinstallo le ia32 libs
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, ah ok
<jester-> amba:  avvii da usb e che succede
<amba> non si avvia parte grub o sull'altro pc win
<sabrina> forse le avevo disinstallate prima per fare una prova
<jester-> amba: spe. hai fatto una live da usb o hai installato il sistema
<amba> da sistema < crea supporto avviabile
<jester-> amba: ok quindi grub centra no
<jester-> amba: avvii da usb e cosa succede esattamente, arrivi alla prima schermata?
<amba> scusa creatore dischi di avvio
<amba> sembra che non veda la penna
<jester-> amba: hai fatto una live su usb e grub non c'è
<jester-> parte subito l'ambaradan
<amba> si
<jester-> amba: arrivi alla proma schermata o no
<jester-> prima*
<amba> su parte subito win e su ubuntu parte grub
<jester-> amba: se parte win = non booti la usb
<jester-> amba: il pc supporta avvio da usb?
<amba> boh?
<jester-> amba: o hai un menu popup da Fx o devi settare il bios a partre da usb, sempre che il pc lo permetta
<amba> sul boot c'è il suppotrto rimovibile il cd rom e l'hd
<jester-> amba: mettere la usb e riavviare come fa il pc a sapere che deve partire con quella
<amba>  ho dato lordine 1° supp rimovibile 2° cd rom e 3° hd
<jester-> amba: i casi sono2, 1) la penna è fatta male, 2) non avvia da usb
<amba> bisogna vedere cosa intende per supporto rimovibile
<jester-> se non lo sai tu che fa il tuo pc
<sabrina> DAMN3dg1rl ln: opzione non valida -- "L"
<amba> in inglese supporto rimovibile lo chiama floppy
<jester-> amba: il floppy non è la usb
<jester-> e pc con qualche hanno non avviano da usb
<amba> quindi niente da fare ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<jester-> amba: se hai il cdrom che ti frega della usb
<sabrina> anche nel man nn c'è
<DAMN3dg1rl> non usarlo..
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubuntu usa un pacchetto modificato alla cazzo di coreutils
<DAMN3dg1rl> come al solito
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: seppò sape che state fando?
<amba> volevo installarmi un' ubuntu con i miei programmi e impostazioni che vada ovunque
<amba> portatile
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, stemmo forzando un link di librerie
<jester-> a quale pro
<DAMN3dg1rl> ha un programma closed che non rispetta gli standard di definizione dei path
<amba> per non dover installare ubu anche sull' altro pc
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: spiegazione molto molto chiara
<jester-> ho capito tutto
<sabrina> DAMN3dg1rl http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548597/
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, il problema è che una libreria viene ricercata in un posto che non c'è
<sabrina> non funge
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, su ubuntu il link logico come viene fatto ? debian è -L
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: scommetto che gli va bene la versione ma invece di provare a cliularlo con un simlink fai il saltimbanco che si rompe la capa
<jester-> ls -s
<jester-> come vuoi che sia
<jester-> ln -s
<amba> jester-, grazie saluti
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ho appena detto di usare ln -s ma non funge
<jester-> che lib c'è e che lib vorrebbe
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, hai dato ln -s ?!
<sabrina> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<jester-> e il programma che cerca
<DAMN3dg1rl> cerca questa
<jester-> e nel pc che c'è
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma in realtà è in /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<illupa> ciao vorrei sapere... dove viene salvata la sessione di gnome quando clicco su ...
<illupa> sistema--preferenze -- applicazioni all'avvio..
<illupa> memorizza applicazioni ...
<jester-> ls -s /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<illupa> a me jester- ?
<jester-> ls -s /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so   /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<sabrina> jester- gia fatto ma non risolve il problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548594/
<jester-> sudo ln  -s /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so   /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<sabrina> si fatto con sudo
<jester-> spe
<DAMN3dg1rl> le ho fatto fare ln -s /usr/lib32/gio/modules/ libgvfsdbus.so in /lib/gio /modules -- è uguale ?
<jester-> dove sta la lib
<DAMN3dg1rl> /usr/lib32/gio/modules
<sabrina> per sfatare ogni dubbio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548601/
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho dimenticato un pezzo nel mio comando
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, fai quello di jester-
<jester-> e dove la cerca
<DAMN3dg1rl> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     37 2010-12-29 20:04 libgvfsdbus.so -> /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, il il programma in /lib/gio/modules lo vorrebbe
<jester-> allora è
<jester-> giusto quello di prima
<jester-> la trova adesso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, a quanto pare no
<jester-> controlla che il link sia nel posto giusto
<sabrina> cioè?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sabrina, ls -la /lib/gio/modules
<sabrina> è quello che ti ho postato prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548601/
<DAMN3dg1rl> che diresti ?
<jester-> che se li la cerca la dovrebbe trovare
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548597/
<DAMN3dg1rl> a quanto pare no
<DAMN3dg1rl> secondo me chi ha scritto quel dizionario era mezzo ubriaco
<jester-> ghe va minga ben la versione
<DAMN3dg1rl> fuck the closed software , for this time
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, in che senso la versione ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> della libz ?
<jester-> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS64
<jester-> a meno che avevte cannibalizzato l'originale
<DAMN3dg1rl> la lib che usa è presente in ia32libs
<sabrina> secondo me è un problema di software 32 bit che deve girare in un sistema 64bit
<jester-> sabrina: esatto
<jester-> per quello è sempre consigliabile la 32 bit
<jester-> che le diff con la 64 sono fissazioni per uso normale
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, prova ad aprire un raw complesso su un os a 32 bit...
<sabrina> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548604/
<sabrina> se può essere utile
<DAMN3dg1rl> qualche giorno fa la mia compagna si è trovata ubuntu imputtanito da un  raw della reflex
<sabrina> ho installato già a java a 32 bit
<jester-> sabrina: su una 64?
<sabrina> si
<jester-> sabrina: ho una 32 in vm si puo avere l'ambaradan?
<sabrina> ?
<jester-> sabrina: il programma che non va
<jester-> te lo provo su una 32bitti
<sabrina> ah ok!
<EsUlU> jester- ci sei
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> eh
<EsUlU> senti io ho un problema ad installare
<EsUlU> VMWare Server 2  e sto seguendo questa guida http://www.trogu.it/2009/08/13/come-installare-vmware-server-2-su-ubuntu-9-04/
<EsUlU> ma non capisco come mai alla fine mi termina installazione
<jester-> EsUlU: headers e build essential installato?
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> che cosa sono?
<giulia> ciao a tutti!
<jester-> EsUlU: se non li installi come li compila i moduli
<EsUlU> sono dei pacchetti per caso?
<jester-> EsUlU: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<EsUlU> jester- si mi dice che avevo gia installato
<EsUlU> adesso che devo fare secondo te?!!
<sabrina> jester scusa ma ho avuto problemi con internet
<jester-> EsUlU: che file hai scaricato
<EsUlU> da questo link http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<jester-> EsUlU: e non detto che sia compatibile con maverickl la desktop va patciata per es
<sabrina> nel frattemo ho provato sul pc di mio fratello con 10.04 32 bit e ha funzionato installando solo la libstdc++5
<EsUlU> jester- allora tu dici che lo devo lascia stare
<sabrina> non sai proprio come possa risolvere qui su questa a 64bit?
<jester-> EsUlU: se lanci il file e poi alla compilazione moduli si ferma il problema è quello
<jester-> sabrina: installati o virtualizzati una 32 bit
<EsUlU> quindi tu dici che lo devo lasciare stare
<jester-> EsUlU: o usi lucid
<EsUlU> che caspita è ?
<jester-> EsUlU: o vedi se trovi la patch
<sabrina> usso gia una macchina virtuale con xp meterei in ginocchio la macchina
<jester-> EsUlU: lucid = ubuntu 10.04
<EsUlU> io ho ubuntu 10.04
<EsUlU> non ho mica installato 10.10
<jester-> sabrina: ma va, ne usi una per volta. l'altra è come se non ci fosse
<sabrina> il problema è che la uso proprio x tradurre
<sabrina> e quindi quando mi serve il dizionario mi serve anche quella con xp
<jester-> EsUlU: installati una 32 bit e non dar retta alle fisime
<EsUlU> ho gia installato una 32 bit
<jester-> EsUlU: era per sabrina
<EsUlU> ah
<sabrina> ma il processore poi va alla stessa velocità, usando la virtual ho bisogno di tutta la potenza possibike
<sabrina> possibile
<jester-> sabrina: le differenze non sono percettibili per usi normali
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<sabrina> appunto nn ci navigo e leggo la posta
<sabrina> ci lavoro
<sabrina> uso diversi programmi in contemporanea
<jester-> sabrina: http://telperion.wordpress.com/2008/11/23/32-o-64-bit-verita-e-leggende/
<jester-> il tipo che ha fatto il test non è un pirla
<sabrina> grazie, mi documento
<jester-> anche il problema 4 giga ram è superato col kernel pae
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ragazzi datemi una mano http://paste.ubuntu.com/548614/
<pigeta> sera
<vito_> eccomi qui..dal mio ubuntu originale ripristinato, mi mancano alcune cosette..all'avvio mi chiede user e passche era disabilitata, poi si ferma alla shell..mettiamo a posto queste due cosine e ci siamo ._9
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548614/
<eddigei> sera
<eddigei> ho la mia partizione cifrata con lvm2 come faccio a decifrarla ? o meglio a renderla leggibile da un altro SO
<sabrina> jester forse ho capito xche non va
<sabrina> lib32stdc++5
<sabrina> che nn esiste
<sabrina> jester- lib32stdc++5
<jester-> sabrina: sulla 64?
<sabrina> si forse sono quelli che mancano
<jester-> prova
<sabrina> xche nella 32 bit ha funzionato solo dopo aver installato la libreria stdc++5
<sabrina> nei repo nn c'è
<jester-> sabrina: cerca su ubuntu package
<sabrina> già fatto nn c'è
<jester-> strano
<eddigei> ho la mia partizione cifrata con lvm2 come faccio a decifrarla ? o meglio a renderla leggibile da un altro SO
<sabrina> se prendo la libreria libstdc++5 32 bit e la scompatto a mano dentro /usr/lib32?
<jester-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B5+&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<jester-> tela chì
<jester-> sabrina: wget http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-20_i386.deb
<jester-> è un deb
<jester-> vedi se la mette
<sabrina> lo installo con dpkg?
<giacomo> buonasera
<giacomo> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04 perchè non riesco più a vedere ubuntu 9.04 nel grub...qualcuno mi aiuta a ripristinare il tutto?
<sabrina> chi l'ha dura la vince
<sabrina> sono riuscita
<sabrina> funziona
<gianluca> Buonasera
<sabrina> DAMN3dg!rl, jester grazie tante per l'aiuto
<sabrina> DAMN3dg1rl, jester- grazie tante per l'aiuto
<gianluca> stò scrivendo finalmente da Ubuntu
<jester-> sabrina: funza?
<sabrina> si
<jester-> :D
<sabrina> se non era per voi nn sarei mai riuscita
<jester-> a furia di ravanare qualcosa si combina
<gianluca> ora dovrei installare la stampante,  come fare?
<jester-> sabrina: traduci da a?
<sabrina> jester- da inglese e tedesco a italiano e viceversa
<jester-> libbri?
<jester-> è il viceversa che è dura, o sbaglio
<sabrina> no, testi specialistici
<sabrina> beh sì, cmq si consiglia sempre di tradurre verso la propria madrelingua
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> di solito viene bene al madrelingua
<giacomo> http://pastebin.com/CWLD7pB5 perchè /dev/sda1 non viene visto dal grub?
<sabrina> sì ma non è detto
<jester-> giacomo: non lo vede in che senso
<giacomo> grub non carica jaunty...all avvio
<gianluca> aiuto, qualcuno mi può aiutare a far funzionare questa stampante?
<giacomo> ho già reinstallato grub...ma niente
<giacomo> jester,ci sei?
<jester-> giacomo: hai grubbo2?
<giacomo> 2
<giacomo> jester, grub2
<jester-> giacomo: sudo update-grub la vede la distro che c'è in sda1'
<giacomo>  jester,Found Ubuntu 9.04 (9.04) on /dev/sda1
<jester-> giacomo: quindi dovresti averla nel menu
<giacomo> no
<GIORGIO> SERA A TUTTI
<gianluca> salve
<jester-> giacomo: lo vedi il menu al boot?
<GIORGIO> HO UN PROBLEMA
<jester-> giacomo: se l'ha trovata l'ha aggiunta
<giacomo> jester,si...ma non ubuntu jaunty
<GIORGIO> CHI MIDA UNA MANO GENTILMENTE?
<giacomo> jester,quidni dovrei riavviale
<giacomo> ?
<jester-> giacomo: sei in linux addesso?
<giacomo> jester, si,con Lucid
<GIORGIO> ASPETTO?
<jester-> giacomo: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<giacomo> jester,si
<GIORGIO> SI ?
<giacomo> posto?
<GIORGIO>  NO?
<jester-> giacomo: è commentata #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> !chiedi | GIORGIO
<ubot-it> GIORGIO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GIORGIO> OK
<giacomo> jester, commento?scusami...come si commenta?
<GIORGIO>  IO FACCIO  GLI AGGIORNAMENTI DI UBUNTU E MI DICE
<jester-> giacomo: metti il # a sinistra, salva e ridai sudo update-grub
<gianluca> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi come installare la mia stamapante
<giacomo> jester,è già commentta
<jester-> gianluca: la accendi e se compatibile la mette da solo
<jester-> giacomo: riavvia
<giacomo> ok
<gianluca> l'ho accesa, e non mette nulla
<jester-> che roba è
<GIORGIO> W: Si è verificato un errore durante la verifica della firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verrà usato il file precedente degli indici. Errore GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org karmic Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139  W: Impossibile recuperare http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/karmic/Release    W: Impossibile
<gianluca> che roba è, era riferito a me?
<GIORGIO> CHE DEVO FARE?
<jester-> GIORGIO: devi aggiungere la key al repo non ufficiale al aggiunto
<jester-> GIORGIO: trovi sul sito o
<jester-> !gpgerr | GIORGIO
<ubot-it> GIORGIO: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> gianluca: eh che stampante è
<gianluca> Canon MP640
<giacomo> jester,non c è
<giacomo> mamma mia quato sto tribulando
<GIORGIO> RAGA A ME ME LO HANNO ISTALLATO OGGI UBUNTU NON SO FARE NULLA
<GIORGIO>  ABIATE PASIENZA
<GIORGIO>  PERFAVORE
<GIORGIO>  MI SPIEGATE
<DAMN3dg1rl> !maiuscolo | GIORGIO
<ubot-it> GIORGIO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<giacomo> giorgio, togli il maiusc for cortesi...grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> !pazienza | GIORGIO
<ubot-it> GIORGIO: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<giacomo> jester-, non c'è
<GIORGIO> a non lo sapevo che era volontaria scusate
<GIORGIO> lodevole cmq
<GIORGIO> ma
<GIORGIO> cosa facco ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> GIORGIO, che problemi hai ? esponi con chiarezza.. non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo
<gianluca> ?
<jester-> GIORGIO: o aggiungi col comando che c'è sul sito o fai come ti ha indicato il bot
<GIORGIO> l'ho scritto prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> !gpg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<DAMN3dg1rl> !gpgerr | GIORGIO fai sta dannata cosa
<ubot-it> GIORGIO fai sta dannata cosa: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/kL7y1Ebj
<gianluca> ma quà non mi funziona nulla
<jester-> gianluca: cups-driver-gutenprint  è installato?
<gianluca> come faccio a vederlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> dpkg -l | grep cups-driver
<jester-> giacomo: c'è o no
<giacomo> nel file che ti ho postato c'è...ma nel menù list all avvio no
<gianluca> ii  cups-driver-gutenprint          5.2.5-0ubuntu1              printer drivers for CUPS
<gianluca> questo è ciò che ha restituito
<jester-> gianluca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313945
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/zq3gFdvT
<giacomo> jester-,c è anche quì
<jester-> giacomo: eh ma riavviando c'è nel menu?
<giacomo> no
<jester-> giacomo: hai 2 hd?
<giacomo> no
<jester-> giacomo: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> giacomo: sudo update-grub
<jester-> c'è per forza
<jester-> a meno che hai messo grub non stabile e ti da la prima e poi una riga con altri sistemi
<jester-> e sta li dentro
<giacomo> giacomo@giacomo-laptop:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<giacomo> Installation finished. No error reported.
<jester-> giacomo: sudo update-grub
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/8SnpXfHC
<jester-> Found Ubuntu 9.04 (9.04) on /dev/sda1
<jester-> giacomo: fa vedere cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, ho i caratteri tutti sfuocati, per piacere datemi una mano a sistemare, grazie
<gianluca> ho seguito la guida, ma quando arrivo a digitare sudo./install.sh mi esce  l'architettura del pacchetto (i386) non corrisponde a quella del sistema (amd64)
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/N7zMFHcB
<jester-> faiga non c'è
<jester-> giacomo: vedi un poi in sda1 se in /boot ci sono i kernel
<jester-> trova la distro ma non aggiunge il kernel
<giacomo> jester-,non ho capito...
<jester-> giacomo: monta sda1 w controlla che in /boot ci sia almeno un kernel
<jester-> giacomo: usa nautilus, clicca la partizione sulla sinistra che la monta
<giacomo> jester-, nautilus non la vede..non c è neppure su media
<jester-> giacomo: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> giacomo: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ e rifai sudo update-grub
<jester-> che e lo togli di torno
<gianluca> stò impazzendo, meglio che stacchi tutto, prima che prendo questo Ubuntu e lo butti via
<gianluca> è 4 giorni che stò incasinato e non mi riesce di risolvere 1 problema
<giacomo> jester-,ho dato sudo update-grub?dovevo darlo con su?cmq ora non c è più memtest sul menù
<jester-> giacomo: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> fatto?
<giacomo> jester-, si
<jester-> giacomo: vai in /mnt e controlla che c'è in /boot
<giacomo> jester- c è  http://pastebin.com/mbYFCaBg
<jester-> giacomo: non c'è nessun kernel
<jester-> per quello non aggiunge
<giacomo> jester-, dicevo c'è questo :-) non vedo kernel :-)
<jester-> giacomo: installa da chroot
<jester-> giacomo: dai questi comandi in sequenza
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<GIORGIO>  emmm ora mi dice questo
<GIORGIO> gpg: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi. loforte@loforte-desktop:~$
<giacomo> jester-, fatto
<jester-> GIORGIO: comunque è un avviso e non compromette niete
<jester-> giacomo: apt-get update
<GIORGIO> si capisco
<GIORGIO>  ma non sò neanche che o fatto
<GIORGIO> ho fatto
<jester-> giacomo: apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<giacomo> jester-,root@giacomo-laptop:/# apt-get update
<giacomo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<giacomo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jester-> GIORGIO:spe
<GIORGIO> grazie
<jester-> giacomo: sei nel terminale dove hai dato i comandi con prompt #?
<giacomo> si
<jester-> giacomo: se hai aperto synaptic o nautilus chiudili
<jester-> giacomo: apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<giacomo> sijester-,ho solo la chat aperta..ed il terminale,continua a darmi quell' errore
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/wFZkEwc5
<jester-> GIORGIO: apri un terminale
<jester-> GIORGIO: incolla sta stringa e dai enter
<jester->  wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<GIORGIO> fatto
<GIORGIO> mi dice ok
<jester-> giacomo: oltre al kernel si è fottuto altro
<jester-> GIORGIO: sudo apt-get update
<giacomo> jester-,vacca logia!!!
<giacomo> oh mio dio!
<jester-> giacomo: non disperare se non vuoi perdere dati la reinstalli senza far formattare
<jester-> sostituisce il sistema e salvi il resto
<giacomo> jester-, non ho la 9.4 a portata di mano....e questo pc,non fà il boot da chiavetta!!uffi
<GIORGIO> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<GIORGIO> ora?
<jester-> giacomo: ho visto che hai lucid mi pare
<giacomo> si
<jester-> che ti frega della jaunty, i dati li recuperi
<giacomo> stò usando Lucid ora
<jester-> eh
<jester-> i dati adesso li hai tutti in /mnt
<jester-> giacomo: su sda1 installati la maverick
<giacomo> jester-,piu che altro mi interessa recuperare le impostazioni della chiavetta della 3...ci ho messo 2 giorni a farla puzionare
<jester-> giacomo: sono li, a sapere che hai fatto
<giacomo> gester-, semplicemente....è saltata la corrente
<jester-> giacomo: niente di piu facile che in maverick vada di natura
<giacomo> e non è più partito jaunty
<jester-> giacomo: spe facciamo un ulteriore tentativo che non costa niente
<giacomo> jester-,grazie
<jester-> giacomo: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> giacomo: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<GIORGIO> che faccio chiudo il terminale?
<giacomo> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<giacomo> umount: /mnt: device is busy.
<giacomo>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<giacomo>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<jester-> giacomo: ostrega sei ancora con # nel termnale?
<GIORGIO> rifaccio la prova a vedere se per caso ci cono aggiornamenti?
<jester-> GIORGIO: ha rotto ancora i maroni con la key?
<giacomo> jester-ok
<giacomo> fatto
<GIORGIO> no non ho provato aspettavo unsegnale?
<GIORGIO> rifaccio la prova aggiornamento?
<jester-> GIORGIO: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> giacomo: fatto cosa
<giacomo> ops
<GIORGIO> questo che mi hai mandato adeso
<jester-> se sei ancora in # dai exit
<GIORGIO>  l'ho fato prima e mi a detto che lo a fatto
<GIORGIO> mo che faccio
<jester-> GIORGIO: e non ha dato errore di key?
<GIORGIO> ?
<GIORGIO> nu
<giacomo> guarda qui http://pastebin.com/YgTyGzpp
<jester-> GIORGIO: sudo apt-get upgrade
<GIORGIO> no
<giacomo> jester-,  mi sa che ho sbagliato
<jester-> GIORGIO: la key è a post
<GIORGIO> riprovo a fare un aggiornameto del sistema
<GIORGIO> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> esiste una opzione di apt / aptitude che permetta di sapere da quanto tempo non viene upgradato l'os ?
<jester-> GIORGIO: sudo apt-get upgrade  fa aggiornamento se c'è
<GIORGIO> e li a fatti
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: boh
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho una installazione di lucid antidiluviana
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non sai ?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: nu
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<GIORGIO> e mi dice Recuperati 1962B in 37s (53B/s) Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
 * DAMN3dg1rl compiange i logs
<HoldenC> DAMN3dg1rl: tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: guarda nel log do dpkg
<jester-> dalle parti di /var/lib/dpkg
<DAMN3dg1rl> HoldenC, dpkg si occupa di lavorare assieme a aptitude ?
<giacomo> jester-, http://pastebin.com/YgTyGzpp così non ci perdiamo,mi sa che l ho fatta grossa
<HoldenC> DAMN3dg1rl: si
<jester-> giacomo: nulla daperdere, hai fatto con la partizioen montata
<jester-> giacomo: guarda in /mnt/boot
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: tutto si appoggia a dpkg
<DAMN3dg1rl> il problema che ho continui install di pacchetti isolati
<HoldenC> DAMN3dg1rl: o anche ls -l /var/cache/apt/
<giacomo> jester-, giacomo@giacomo-laptop:/mnt/boot$ ls
<giacomo> abi-2.6.28-11-generic     grub            System.map-2.6.28-11-generic
<giacomo> config-2.6.28-11-generic  memtest86+.bin  vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11-generic
<DAMN3dg1rl> non mi è possibile estrapolare gli update
<jester-> giacomo: nada non c'è vmlinuz
<jester-> ne initrd
<jester-> giacomo: lè andà se HoldenC non tira fuori qualche magia
<jekill> hi
<HoldenC> jester-: hmm, non ho seguito...
<giacomo> jester-, grazie ugualmente
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ciao. Ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano, ho fatto qualche pasticcio con i font perchè sono tutti sfocati e cambiando le impostazioni di ubuntu non succede nulla, che faccio? Grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> fico
<DAMN3dg1rl> dal 20 novembre non aggiorno
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<jester-> HoldenC: sbalzo di corrente e in /boot su una partizione sono spariti kernel e init
<giacomo> jester-, quindi non mi resta che restare a lucid e rifare tutte le impostazioni e config quà
<giacomo> cidenti
<jester-> giacomo: dire che se ti salvi il salvabile e ti installi pure maverick fai un buon lavoro
<HoldenC> jester-: e non puo' installare il kernel nuovamente?
<jester-> HoldenC: ho provato in chroot ma apt da pure i numeri
<jester-> non trova dei files
<HoldenC> jester-: :O perche' ha risposto si? http://pastebin.com/YgTyGzpp
<giacomo> ho sbagliato
<jester-> HoldenC: è stato fatto comiunque dopo
<jester-> comunque
<DAMN3dg1rl> ahaha
<DAMN3dg1rl> chi si è fottuto la root ?!
<jester-> chi si è cuccato la cuccarini?
<HoldenC> giacomo:
<giacomo> e mò?che faccio?ma si dai...puliamo st hd!!definitivamente...e ciccia
<BetaBrain> sera a tutta la compagnia
<giacomo> ola beta
<jester-> ola BetaBrain
<HoldenC> giacomo: grub parte ancora?
<BetaBrain> we cioa zio jester-
<GIORGIO> MITICO JESTER MI HAI RISOLTO IL PROBLEMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!grazie mille se tii avessi davanti ti abraccrei mo cerchero da solo di risolvere il problema ccon il mic ma mi sa tanto che e una cosa di impostazioni
<giacomo> HldenC,non lo so..non ho riavviato
<GIORGIO> ciao ciao e grazzie di nuovo
 * BetaBrain consiglia a jester-  di farsi fare un bonifico ;D
<giacomo> dopo quel comando
<HoldenC> giacomo: vabbe', reinstalla
<jester-> HoldenC: era una jaunty ed ha un lucid
<jester-> mica ha perso sto granche
<HoldenC> ok
<pelletta> Salve a tutti, mi aiutate a configurare un lettore schede usb, non mi vede una SD card
<giacomo> al lavoro...a più tardi ragazzi...
<giacomo> arrisentirci
<giacomo> e grazie
<jekill> volevo installare una scheda per la tv ma e' troppo un casino :(
<DAMN3dg1rl> @seen giacomo
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: giacomo was last seen in #ubuntu-it 53 seconds ago: <giacomo> e grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma andassi da uno psichiatra o da un oculista prima ?!
<pelletta> qui trovate l'output di dmesg, lsusb e fstab se servono http://paste.ubuntu.com/548649/
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: eppiantala
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: mai fatto cazzate tu?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non con i disclaimer
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: piantala lo stesso
<jester-> va bè che la soddisfazione di un dannato è di vedere qualcuno piu disperato
<HoldenC> lol
<ciunix> ciao a tutti
<ciunix> domanda stupidissima.. come si installa un server ftp, poi creare un utente con password che punta ad una directory particolare?
<HoldenC> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<ciunix> ah ok grazie mille
<ciunix> ftp so che è un protocollo per niente sicuro.. come si puo renderlo sicuro?
<HoldenC> ciunix: usa sftp
<ciunix> package?
<HoldenC> !info ssh
<ubot-it> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<HoldenC> !info openssh-client
<ubot-it> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 743 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<ciunix> ah sftp usa un tunnel ssh
<ciunix> quindi tipo scp e cose del genere
<HoldenC> si
<ciunix> senti visto che ci sono: ho appena acquistato 1 server virtuale, potevo scegliere tra ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10. Ho fatto una fesseria? che differenza c'è tra le due versioni
<HoldenC> ciunix: non so dipende che ci devi fare, ma probabilmente non molta sono entrambe molto recenti
<ciunix> grazie mille
<pelletta>  la montiamo questa sd? :D
<jester-> se è bionda o rossa si
<pelletta> è nera.... è lo stesso?
<pelletta> è della kingston da 4gb
<pelletta> sono su xubuntu 10.10 ma non me la vede
<jester-> pelletta: staccala , riattaccala e fa vedere nel pastebin cat dmesg | tail
<pelletta> lo avevo fatto prima, ecco degli output http://paste.ubuntu.com/548649/
<ciunix> !info ssh
<ubot-it> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jester-> pelletta: staccala , riattaccala e fa vedere nel pastebin cat dmesg | tail
<jester-> o non si capise una siega
<pelletta> jester- : dice Nessun file o directory
<jester-> pelletta: dmesg | tail
<pelletta> non serviva il cat, ecco l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548668/
<jester-> si disconnette la usb, sudo fdisk -l
<pelletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548669/
<jester-> pelletta: la penna è collegata?
<pelletta> si
<jester-> pelletta: sa di penna cucca
<jester-> pelletta: altra penna da provare?
<pelletta> è un lettore schede usb, la memoria funziona bene sul notebook e sulla macchina fotografica
<pelletta> si, ho un'altra scheda
<jester-> prova ìla
<pelletta> ok, un secondo
<pelletta> l'ho messa, ma fa come quell'altra
<pelletta> che sia il lettore?
<jester-> pelletta: niente di piu facile
<HoldenC> pelletta: sicuro che la inserisci bene nel lettore? e' come se la vede ma dopo un po si stacca
<pelletta> e vabbè, ci abbiamo provato....
<pelletta> io la metto dentro finchè non entra più
<HoldenC> pelletta: tail -f /var/log/syslog,  togli e rimetti
<pelletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548672/
<HoldenC> pelletta: hmm, prima dovevi eseguire    tail -f /var/log/syslog   poi staccare la sd e ricollegarla, e vedere cosa usciva fuori nel terminale
<ubuntu> ragazzi aiutatemi, sto cercando di istallare ubuntu su una partizione dell'hard disk mantenendo windows viata. Solo che si blocca durante l'istallazione alla voce partizione exf4. come posso fare?
<jester-> ubuntu speiga i passi che hai fatto
<pelletta> jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548673/
<pelletta> ops, scusa
<jester-> HoldenC: sembra vederla
<jester-> pelletta: sudo fdisk -l continua a non vederla?
<HoldenC> jester-: pelletta no, non mi pare che la veda
<jester-> usb-storage: device found at 9
<pelletta>    non la vede, come prima senza che posto l'output
<jester-> non è lei?
<pelletta> sulle usb ho collegato solo il lettore schede e una pennetta wireless per la tastiera e il mouse
<jester-> pelletta: il lettore in win funza?
<HoldenC> jester-: si ma la scansione non vede la partizione
<pelletta> non ho win, me ne sono liberato....
<HoldenC> jester-: trova solo un device
<jester-> ha
<pelletta> nel lettore ho inserito una memoria xd e questa la vede
<pelletta> la sd pare di no
<HoldenC> strano
<pelletta> pazienza, a questo punto mi faccio sostituire il lettore
<pelletta> l'ho preso oggi
<HoldenC> o provalo su un altro pc
<pelletta> fa lo stesso su 2 pc
<HoldenC> ok, allora e' il lettore
<pelletta> sull'altro c'è kubuntu 10.10 64 bit ma è indifferente
<HoldenC> uh, magari provalo su win
<pelletta> non lo vedrtà più credo i miei pc
<pelletta> nemmeno la fatica a installarlo, driver, riavvii... ma chi me lo fa fare :)
<Davide1985> ciao a tutti!!!!
<Davide1985> sono nuovo di queste parti....
<Davide1985> anzi sono arrivato proprio ora...
<Davide1985> vorrei delle informazioni se possibile...
<Davide1985> mi può aiutare qualcuno??
<DAMN3dg1rl> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davide1985> ho un ASUS EEE PC 900. Che tipo di S.O. mi consigliate di installare???
<Davide1985> Ho provato EEEBUNTU BASE 3.0 ma ho dei problemi ad aggiornarlo.... Esiste più come S.O.??
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa ubuntu classico
<DAMN3dg1rl> meglio kubuntu lucid (10 04)
<DAMN3dg1rl> EVITA 10 10
<paccez> Davide1985, se sai l'inglese sei a cavallo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, eeebuntu non l'ho mai sentito, EVITA la roba NON ufficiale
<K99Brain> ops
<K99Brain> Davide1985, eeebuntu non l'ho mai sentito, EVITA la roba NON ufficiale
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, cosa gli stavo dicendo ?
<Davide1985> ok... provo..semmai mi rifaccio vivo.
<Davide1985> resto nel canale.
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, beh, non era la stessa cosa... tu parlavi della versione, io della distro
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, mi pare di avere detto ubuntu :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, cmnq eebuntu è scritta e mantenuta da asus
<DAMN3dg1rl> dopo il flop di xandros
<figo> ciao... come faccio ad installare un kernel + vecchio
<figo> di quello che ho installato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> figo, dolori
<Davide1985> xandros è un S.o. stupido.
<DAMN3dg1rl> figo, http://tinyurl.com/ar2qsl
<figo> DAMN3dg1rl eh si..
<DAMN3dg1rl> scarica il deb ed installalo
<figo> fatto al riavvio rimane il quello nuovo..
<DAMN3dg1rl> figo, grub lo vedi all'avvio ?
<figo> cioè io voglio installare il 36.2 xcè ora ho su il 37 rc6
<OverMe> ola niubbs
<figo> devo entrarci?
<figo> ti spiego il mio problema che è megli..
<DAMN3dg1rl> figo, devi selezionare da grub
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-30
<figo> DAMN3dg1rl praticamente sto smadonnando per installare la mia chiavetta wireless wn821n con il driver ar9170..
<figo> il problema è che ho trovato questa soluzione http://wiki.debian.org/ar9170usb
<figo> ma non riesco ad installare i backports per questo kernell
<figo> la chiavetta funziona pero'... ma dovrebbe andare a 300mbit/s in realtà va al max a 25/50..
<figo> sono sicuro che è un problema di firmware/driver..
<figo> secondo te esistono altre soluzioni?
<figo> fatto ora sono con l'altro kernel.. pero' ricevo sempre quest'errore... Errore GPG: http://backports.debian.org lenny-backports Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<figo> che roba è?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !gpgerr | figo
<ubot-it> figo: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona notte gente , si va a nanna
<figo> ragazzi non c'è verso solo un miracolo.. non riesco a far funzionare la chiavetta tl-wn821n in wireless n... mi serve un magoooooooo
<yvesBsAs> come in "n"?
<figo> 800.11n
<figo> cioè a 300 mb/s
<yvesBsAs> 300 Mb/s?? no, credo tu debba chiedere su #lourdes-it , se ci son miracoli solo loro li fanno :D
<figo> ahaha
<figo> cmq credo che se ci fossero i driver corretti installati
<figo> funzionerebbe tutto
<yvesBsAs> ma la chiavetta deve andare in modo automatico, se non riesce a switchare su n probabilmente c'è un motivo
<figo> cmq ora ho fatto un po' di casino e non riesco a farla partire nemmeno
<yvesBsAs> in oltre sulla classe n ci sono sia la frequenza 2.4 che la 5.4 GHz
<OverMe> <figo> la chiavetta funziona pero'... ma dovrebbe andare a 300mbit/s in realtà va al max a 25/50..
<OverMe> il massimo reale è intorno ai 100mbit
<figo> ok..
<figo> questo prima.. ora ho smanettato e non va nemmeno più
<figo> :(
<OverMe> stai a guardare il capello
<figo> si forse hai ragione
<figo> pero' cmq aveva dei problemi xchè la connessione era tutto tranne che stabile...
<OverMe> ma anche l'ap supporta l'801.11n?
<yvesBsAs> ma l'access point che classi gestisce?
<yvesBsAs> (appunto...)
<figo> è un gigabit switch con 300n per il wireless
<OverMe> che prova hai fatto per vedere che va a 25/50?
<figo> si si la stessa chiavetta su win va a 300..
<figo> facendo iwconfig il bitrate era quello...
<figo> se guardate questo capite qual'è il problema...
<figo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548699/
<yvesBsAs> figo, e tu fai iwconfig da win??
<figo> sembra che non ci sia firmware caricato..
<figo> nooooooo erano 2 risposte a 2 domande diverse..
<OverMe> io non mi fiderei molto del bit rate di iwconfig
<OverMe> il mio segna 1 Mb/s -.-
<OverMe> (cosa impossibile)
<figo> ah ok..
<figo> bene..
<figo> :) ora pero' devo capire come mai non va..
<yvesBsAs> figo, da dove arriva quel kernel?
<OverMe> figo, staccala, attaccala e vediamo il dmesg | tail
<figo> eh dal sito http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc6-natty/
<figo> allora cosa devo fare stacco?
<OverMe> staccala, riattaccala
<yvesBsAs> dai il tali -f /var/log/messages
<OverMe> poi da terminale dai: dmesg | tail
<yvesBsAs> e stacca e riattacca
<OverMe> o come dice lui
<OverMe> (e perché diavolo hai il kernel di natty??!?!?!)
<figo> fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548701/
<figo> facendo dmesg | tail
<OverMe> veramente dice che funziona ed è associato
<figo> bella domanda perchè ho il kernel di natty???
<yvesBsAs> wlan1: associated
<yvesBsAs> O_o...
<figo> eh infatti ora è partitoooo
<OverMe> figo, ma che ubuntu hai?
<figo> ma come diavolo è possibile avevo appena riavviatooooo
<figo> 10.04
<OverMe> -.- col kernel di natty -.-
<figo> bohhhhhhhhh
<figo> ahahah
<figo> pero' so che all'interno ci sono anche altri..
<OverMe> di certo non si è messo da solo :O
<figo> dal grub posso farli partireù
<OverMe> bo vabbè comunque ora fa
<figo> no di certo no devo aver sbagliato qualcosa io.. pero' parte con quello invece che con gli altri..
<figo> no di certo no devo aver sbagliato qualcosa io.. pero' parte con quello invece che con gli altri..'
<figo> ma cos'ha di sbagliato?
<figo> come faccio a ripristinare o installare uno corretto?
<OverMe> non è assicurato che funzioni
<yvesBsAs> figo, a parte che è in beta e magari una buona quantità di bug? nulla... :D
<figo> ma non è in rc6? non dovrebbe voler dire release candidate?
<figo> :)
<yvesBsAs> e secondo te le rc sono le "finali"?
<figo> cmq ora facendo un ping da un altro pc a quella scheda di rete è altissimo..
<figo> no no certo..
<figo> quindi che kernel consigliate?
<figo> come faccio a rimuovere questo?
<yvesBsAs> direi quello suo, di Lucid..
<figo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ questo?
<yvesBsAs> figo, ma quello dei suoi repositori normali ti fa schifo? lo scarica ed installa da sola, mica devi averne uno superiore
<Carlin0> 2.6.32-27
<figo> allora va bene
<figo> installiamo quello sui repostori e mettiamolo come avvio predefinito sul grub..
<figo> ma come si fa? :D
<Carlin0> apri gestore pacchetti e cerchi linux-image
<figo> ok..
<figo> versione?
<figo> ce ne sono un bel po'...
<figo> ce ne sono un bel po' quale metto?
<Carlin0> 2.6.32-27
<figo> generic?
<Carlin0> zi
<figo> sta installando..
<figo> fatto ora? come faccio a dirgli di avviare quello?
<figo> come default..
<figo> rimuovo gli altri?
<Carlin0> figo ... posta il risultato di →          sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<figo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548704/
<figo> c'è un po di schifezza eh..
<figo>  :P
<Carlin0> ma che ubuntu hai la 10.04 ?
<Carlin0> sicuro?
<figo> si..
<figo> 100%
<figo> :)
<Carlin0> però è ottenuta da avanzamenti ...
<OverMe> figo, ma ti funziona tutto col kernel di natty?
<figo> boh
<Carlin0> perchè pare che tu abbia il grub1
<figo> uso poca roba.. vino driver grafici vesa e
<figo> jdownloader..
<figo> per ora va tutto..
<figo> il grub1 l'ho dovuto mettere xchè la macchina
<figo> è un server senza schermo
<OverMe> figo, e allora se va tutto lascia così
<figo> e mi serviva per fare avviare il tutto
<figo> no i kernel nuovi li ho messi per
<figo> far partire sta scheda...
<figo> quindi volendo posso tornare a quello vecchio..
<figo> il prob è che la chiavetta wifi è veramente lenta..
<figo> tra l'altro ora non funziona ancora..
<Carlin0> secondo me è fin troppo veloce considerando che tanto la velocità della adsl non raggiunge quei livelli
<figo> no io ho la fibra 100 mb
<figo> sono a milano..
<figo> cmq ora viaggia veramente lenta.. solo facendole il ping ho un lag allucinante
<figo> sicuramente c'è qualcosa che non va sul driver/fw della chiavetta..
<Carlin0> cioè tu da win che velocità raggiungi ? :)
<figo> torniamo a noi... quindi quale kernel facciamo avviare?
<figo> 25-30 mbyte/s
<Carlin0> OverMe, che è più esperto di me ti ha detto di lasciare così...
<figo> praticamente come se passassi da un hd esterno! :)
<Carlin0> ma li hai misurati ?
<figo> si.. scusa ho detto una cazzata..
<figo> 10-15 mbyte/s
<figo> la velocità sopra è quella della mia rete interna gigabit..
<figo> :)
<Carlin0> la chiavetta va più forte ... qual'è il problema ?
<figo> no non va più forte!
<figo> ora se provo a usare vino
<figo> va addirittura lenta...
<Carlin0> che è vino?
<figo> e poi anche adesso si è disconnessa..
<figo> vino è il controllo remoto di ubuntu..
<figo> cmq il mio problema è con la chiavetta..
<figo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548705/
<figo> guarda ora..
<figo> esiste una chiavetta che è compatibile con ubuntu ed è a wireless n? xchè questa mi ha già rotto le balle
<figo> OverMe, riusciresti ad aiutarmi un secondo?
<guzzy> ?
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<vix> glpiana, ciao ci sei ?
<glpiana> !tizio | vix
<ubot-it> vix: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<vix> ok era solo per dirti che adesso ogni volta che avvio sono costretto a fare rfkill unblock all
<vix> come posso evitare questo ?
<glpiana> vix, se devi farlo sempre ti conviene inserire il comando in /etc/rc.local
<illupa> ciao...
<glpiana> vix, senza sudo
<illupa> è scomparsa l'icona dell'audio...sapete come fare ?!
<vix> glpiana, vorrei provo evitare di farlo cioè capire perchè quando avvio la scheda wifi è soft blocked
<glpiana> illupa, vedi l'icona della busta?
<illupa> yes.. glpiana
<glpiana> vix, se non erro ieri hai detto che il problema si è verificato dopo aver installato altra distribuzione
<glpiana> illupa, azz
<vix> esatto
<glpiana> vix, per cui il problema sarà legato a quello. ma non so dirti altro
<jester-> certo. la spegne
<illupa> i pacchetti originali dell'audio quali sono?
<glpiana> illupa, in che senso "originali"?
<vix> ma com'è possibile che riavviando il computer la scheda di rete risulti disabilitata a livello software, considerando poi che la riaccendo al riavvio sempre su ubuntu non dovrebbe rimanere accesa?
<illupa> quelli di default
<glpiana> illupa, ci sono i pacchetti di alsa e quelli di pulseaudio. ma non capisco dove vuoi arrivare
<glpiana> illupa,  a meno che tu abbia installato altro
<illupa> io vorrei reinstallare pulse e alsa ..
<glpiana> illupa, ma ne hai modificato le configurazioni?
<illupa> non sentivo l'audio ... e poi non so cosa ho fatto ma è ritornato senza icona
<jester-> vai te a sapere che succede con i copia incolla selvaggi senza capirne la logica
<glpiana> illupa, se non sai che hai fatto io non so aiutarti. per quest'anno ho perso le capacità medianiche
<illupa> si una cosa ma le sessioni di gnome... dove vengono salvate ..
<jester-> illupa: l'icona audio è nell'applet indicatore, aggiungi alla barra
<jester-> se hai almeno lucid
<glpiana> illupa, .config/gnome-session/saved-session
<glpiana> jester-, dice di vedere la busta, quindi indicatore ce l'ha
<illupa> quelle in sistema>preferenze>applicazzioni all'avvio>memorizza...
<glpiana> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jester-> glpiana: non esiste che non ci sia anche il tromboncino
<glpiana> jester-, eh non si sa mai che succede la notte
<illupa> per il fatto della barra di docky ho memorizzato le applicazioni ,e poi non c'era l'audio ..
<jester-> illupa: stai usando la dock con pretese mac?
<glpiana> illupa, che c'entra ora docky?
<jester-> glpiana: eh
<illupa> perché richiedeva all'avvio il compositing .. è allora ho letto che si doveva fare in quel modo
<illupa> poi l'audio non funzionava e via via fino alla scomparsa dell'icona
<glpiana> illupa, hai messo docky e non andava più l'audio? mmm...
<glpiana> suona molto strana sta cosa, sai?
<illupa> no non hai capito
<glpiana> ah, meno male :)
<illupa> leggi bene sopra..
<illupa> ho memorizzato la sessione al riavvio non funzionava
<illupa> cmq riavvio per vedere se è tornato cancenllando la sessione
<glpiana> illupa, oki, poi me lo rileggo bene
<illupa> a
<alessia574> scusate,qualcuno sa dirmi come vedere immagine file.bin senza masterizzare?
<alessia574> non ho il file.cue
<glpiana> alessia574, c'è bchunk ma necessita del cue a quanto vedo
<glpiana> alessia574, bchunk converte in iso e poi iso la monti o la apri come vuoi
<jester-> dovrebbero essere abbinati, prendono la ciucca sempre assieme
<alessia574> lo so,conosci un'altra opzione?
<glpiana> alessia574, l'hai già provato bchunk ?
<alessia574> si, ma nella riga successiva mi dice semplicemente come dovrei scrivere quindi file.bin file.cue etc...
<glpiana> alessia574, acetoneiso l'hai provato?
<alessia574> lo sto provando ma mi da errore,dicendomi che non supporta il file
<gianluca> Salve
<gianluca> Sono sempre quà
<gianluca> con i soliti problemi di ieri
<pa> ciao
<pa> esiste un backport di 2.6.36 per maverick?
<gianluca> ciao
<jester-> pa ???
<gianluca> guarda è 4 giorni che utilizzo Ubuntu , e non so nemmeno quello che stai chiedendo
<pa> jester- ?
<jester-> pa di cosa
<pa> del kernel
<jester-> vai su ubuntu kerneli
<pa> ah grazie
<pa> non conoscevo
<glpiana> pa, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gianluca> instllare mp640 su ubuntu
<glpiana> gianluca, cos'è mp640?
<gianluca> mp640 è la mia stampante Canon
<gianluca> ho già seguito varie guide su internet, ma al momento dell'installazione mi esce i386 architettura errata
<gianluca> dove lo trovo servizi?  nella guida c'è scritto di andare in sistema, amministrazione,   ma io non ho quella voce
<paccez> gianluca, il file che vuoi installare che estensione ha? Da dove l'hai preso?
<gianluca> stavo seguendo questo  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=408878.0
<gianluca> ho eseguito tutto alla lettera, ma quando vado su sistema, amministrazione, stampa, mi esce non connesso
<paccez> ed ovviamente la stampante è connessa... Prova a)riavviare oppure b) staccare e riattaccare
<gianluca> certo che è connessa
<attempt> gianluca uname -a in terminale
<gianluca> Linux gianluca 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<attempt> gianluca hai installato la versione a 64bit di ubuntu. non ti accetta driver a 32 bit penso.
<gianluca> infatti, ma gli unici driver disponibili per la mi mp640 sono a 32 bit
<paccez> attempt, no, se ha seguito quella guida ha usato il force
<gianluca> infatti nella guida dice di utilizzare Force, per installarli ugualmente
<attempt> ok
<jester-> il force li ha messi ma non vanno
<elcar75> buongiorno a tutti
<gianluca> no, ora se vado su stampante, mi dice non connesso
<gianluca> prima, invece mi dava connessa, ma non trovavo la mia mp640 nella lista
<elcar75> posso sottoporvi un mio problema?
<elcar75> non vorrei interferire con una discussione gia in corso...
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> esponi pure.
<elcar75> grazie, ieri ho installato la versione 10.10 e sin dal primo riavvio il boot si arresta sulla schermata grafica con la scritta UBUNTU al centro dello schermo e i 5 pallini sotto.
<elcar75> I pallini non si colorano, il mouse rimane operativo
<elcar75> prima di installare la 10.10 avevo fatto l'upgrade alla 10.04 e tutto funzionava
<elcar75> se puo essere utile vi dico che non uso un monitor ma una TV collegata all'uscita S-Video della scheda grafica del pc
<elcar75> ma questo non ha mai rappresentato un problema, poiche di vedere...vedo
<attempt> usi una nvidia?
<elcar75> se premo "Esc" al grub e parto in Safe Mode
<elcar75> e dal menu scelgo di partire in modalita grafica
<glpiana> elcar75, puoi provare  a mettere l'opzione nomodeset in grub all'avvio. se poi funziona lo modifichi definitivamente
<glpiana> elcar75, se hai INSTALATO 10.10 premendo esc all'avvio non fai nulla
<glpiana> *installato
<gianluca> tra 10 minuti riavvio, stò spostando dei dati da un hd all'altro
<elcar75> dovete scusarmi, probabilmente mi esprimo con termini inadatti, ho aggiornato la versione 10.04 alla 10.10 usando il programma Aggiornamento Software
<attempt> vedi i kernel per partire con il recovery se clicchi shift su maverick
<glpiana> elcar75, hai provato ad avviare con un kernel precedente?
<elcar75> non ho ancora provato a partire col kernel precedente, posso provare subito pero
<glpiana> ok, fallo
<elcar75> sarebbe il 2.6.32-27-generic. L'ultimo, quello che si blocca è il 2.6.35-24-generic
<elcar75> tenteativo in corso col 2.6.32-27-generic...
<elcar75> ...ho lo schermo nero con la scritta ubuntu un bianco e i 5 palini, mouse operativo...
<elcar75> ok, vedo il desktop
<elcar75> pare ci sia riuscito :o)
<glpiana> elcar75, ora edita /boot/grub/menu.lst, togli quiet splash dalle opzioni di boot e prova a riavviare. se ancora eprsiste il problema prova ad aggiungere come opzione nomodeset
<glpiana> a dopo
<elcar75> glpiana, ci provo, pero se dovessi aggiungere l'opzione nomode set temo avro bisogno di indicazioni piu terra terra sul "dove" e sul "come"...sorry
<attempt> elcar75 sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<attempt> alla riga dove vedi quiet splash lo fai diventare no quiet splash salvi e riavvii. se il problema persiste ridai il comando. sotto la riga no quiet splash  ne trovi un'altra dove puoi inserire un comando fra le virgolette. ci scrivi nomodeset. salvi e esci.
<elcar75> ok, grazie mille, eseguo
<elcar75> il blocco di righe che si riferisce all avvio del kernel piu recente (2.6.35-24-generic, che si blocca) ha gia indicato "no quiet splash"
<elcar75> non ho stringhe "quiet slash" da mutare in "no quiet slash", sono gia tutte "no quiet slash"
<elcar75> l'ultima riga di ogni blocco è "quiet"
<ciunix> ciao a tutti
<ciunix> quali sono i passi per far diventare una ubuntu10.04 minimal in una ubuntu10.04 desktop?
<glpiana> elcar75, metti menu.lst su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | elcar75
<ubot-it> elcar75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elcar75> ok dammi 2 minuti
<ciunix> c'è nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ciunix, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> ciunix, dovrebbe bastare. se non basta torna che vediamo cosa manca
<gianluca_> Finalmente la stampante stampa, anche se...
<e-DIO-t> stampa in CURDO!
<gianluca_> no, stampa solo a colori
<e-DIO-t> prima di lasciarti a persone piu' serie e competenti di me: hai settato nelle proprieta' della stampante di stampare in b/n, quando volevi stampare in b/n vero?
<elcar75> Paste eseguito
<glpiana> elcar75, l'indirizzo alla pagina
<elcar75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548804/
<gianluca_> il problema è che nelle propietà non compare la possibilità di settare b/n
<paccez> gianluca, in che proprietà vai scusa?
<glpiana> elcar75, vai alla riga 135  togli quiet splash e metti nomodeset.  comunque c'è scritto ro quiet splash e non "no quiet splash" come dicevi sopra
<gianluca_> propietà della stampante
<elcar75> glpiana, ora che lo vedo su un monitor...vedo che ho sbagliato a leggere, sulla tv il "ro" mi era parso come un "no". Chiedo scusa.
<elcar75> eseguo cio che mi hai detto...
<paccez> gianluca, hai provato a dirglielo prima di stampare?
<gianluca> infatti dovrei dirglielo prima, ma dove?
<paccez> No, dico appena prima
<paccez> Tipo se stampi con OpenOffice glielo dici da OpenOffice, se stampi con GIMP glielo dici da gimp
<paccez> e così via
<gianluca> ho provato a stampare una pagina web
<gianluca> quindi file, stampa
<gianluca> e quando mi si apre la finestrella della stampante, con tutte le varie impostazioni, dovrei potergli dire di stampare solo in b/n
<paccez> In teoria sì
<paccez> Però su questo PC non ho una stampante ._.
<gianluca> e infatti, su win... ha sempre funzionato così
<paccez> Non so, non ho stampanti sottomano purtroppo
<elcar75> glpiana, ho modificato il file e ora sta riavviando, non mi mostra piu la schermata grafica coi 5 pallini. Ha mostrato una serie di scritte e ora mi mostra il desktop
<gianluca> probabilmente dipende dai driver che non sono propio i suoi
<elcar75> pare sia riuscito a partire
<attempt> elcar75 perfetto .
<elcar75> lo lascio cosi?
<gianluca> mi sono scervellato 3 giorni per installare la stampante, perchè non esistono i driver
<attempt> dimenticati della schermata con i pallini che con alcuni driver e schede grafiche da' problemi
<paccez> Eh, è un po' un punto dolente quando le stampante rilasciano i driver alla cactus
<attempt> si lasci cosi'. il vantaggio elcar75 e' che ti si dovesse bloccare all'avvio almeno vedi che errore da.
<gianluca> eppure è una stampante molto recente, casa Canon
<attempt> fa' un po' old fashion.....
<gianluca> il penultimo modello uscito
<paccez> gianluca, non dipende da quello. Purtroppo gli sviluppatori di Linux/Ubuntu non ci possono far nulla, lì sta alle case di produzioni, in questo caso alla Canon
<elcar75> :o) Benissimo. La cosa strana e che col kernel precedente, il 2.6.32-27-generic, non si bloccava e la schermata era la stessa.....ma vabe
<glpiana> elcar75, bene
<elcar75> ben venga l'old fascion :o9
<glpiana> elcar75, puoi provare un'altra cosa
<elcar75> sono tutto occhi
<gianluca> già, purtroppo è così,  anche con la scheda video, soliti problemi
<glpiana> elcar75, edita di nuovo il file e insieme a nomodeset scrivi quiet splash
<glpiana> elcar75, salvi e riavvii. se ti piace lo tieni così, se non lo rimodifichi
<elcar75> quindi alla parola nomodeset faccio seguire " quiet splash", eseguo
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
 * xfire78xx saluta tutto il canale
<elcar75> ...riavvio in corso...
<elcar75> ...ahahahahaha, ok ok, divertente
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<gianluca> hola
<elcar75> non ha piu scritto tutto, ha mostrato per un attimo una striminzitissima schermata grafica con su scritto UBUNTU 10.10 e 5 pallini, e poi ha mostrato il desktop
<gianluca> sono riuscito a sistemare qualcosina
<elcar75> insomma dai, va bene cosi...
<elcar75> Grazie a tutti ragazzi :o)
<DAMN3dg1rl> elcar75,
<DAMN3dg1rl> problemi con plymount ?
<elcar75> problemi si, plymount non so cosa sia, comunque pare essere a posto ora
<elcar75> :o)
<elcar75> signori, io programmo in NET per windows...scusatemi ma non conosco praticamente nulla di unix...
<elcar75> mondo affascinante comunque
<DAMN3dg1rl> elcar75, parlo della schermata del boot
<DAMN3dg1rl> quella grafica
<glpiana> !logs | DAMN3dg1rl guarda cosa è stato detto finora :)
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl guarda cosa è stato detto finora :): Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, si può migliorare sto link ?
<elcar75> si, ho avuto problemi con quella, il kernel  2.6.35-24-generic mi si freezzava durate l'avvio su quella schermata
<DAMN3dg1rl> elcar75, ti direi di aggiornare grub da grub-legacy a grub-pc
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, a che pro?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, credo che legacy faccia casino con il kernel da quel che vedo
<glpiana> bah
<DAMN3dg1rl> fosse per me saremmo ancora con Lilo , ma quando ce vole ce vole
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, non è il promo caso di utente che deve mettere nomodeset in grub per avviare e la cosa non è legata a grub 1 o 2
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, lo uso anche io... cmnq fargli togliere lo splash ?
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, lo ha già fatto prima e sa come fare. è libero di scegliere. se avessi letto i log lo sapresti anche tu
<DAMN3dg1rl> Alice, are you in wonderland ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<elcar75> signori in effetti è cosi, da sviluppatore preferisco avere una visione piu style degug/log che estetica...percio rimuovo lo splash
<Alice> Nu xD
<DAMN3dg1rl> elcar75, potresti prestarti al mono ? servono dev
<elcar75> si ne ho sentito parlare e ora che ho una macchina linux ci provero sicuramente
<glpiana> !chat| DAMN3dg1rl elcar75
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl elcar75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<elcar75> peccato che il pc in questione sia un mazza baracca...
<elcar75> Auguro a tutti un Felice 2011. Grazie a ancora :o)
<DAMN3dg1rl> elcar75, GRAZIE
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq
<DAMN3dg1rl> che pc hai ?
<[Enrico]> felice 2011 :)
<glpiana> !chat | DAMN3dg1rl e due
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> gnu non è esigente
<glpiana> !irc | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ciunix> glpiana: basta installare solo il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop e mi ritrovo gnome e tutto l'envirnment del della distro desktop?
<glpiana> ciunix, in teoria dovrebbe portarsi dietro il necessario, ma non è detto, per quello ti ho detto di farlo e veinre a hciedere se non fosse così
<ciunix> ok graize glpiana.. ho appena acquistato 1 server virtuale presso hetzner (un provider tedesco) e mi sono ritrovato una minimal.. l'unica cosa èche mi hanno impostato nell'user il carattere # (cancelletto) e non riesco a riprodurlo.. argggggg
<ciunix> risultato che non riesco ad accedere alla macchina virtuale
<glpiana> ciunix, sarà la mappatura della tastiera diversa
<ciunix> glpiana: so che non è il posto giusto per chiedere, ma sapresti dirmi come posso scrivere il carattere # nella shell? ho provato tutte le combinazioni e niente.. non va nemmeno il copy/paste
<glpiana> !chat | ciunix chiedi di là
<ubot-it> ciunix chiedi di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EsUlU> chi sa usare virtual box
<EsUlU> allora io dovrei installare windows xp con virutalbox
<EsUlU> ma vorrei sapere se devo usare nache il cd di installazione per fare cio
<EsUlU> ?
<glpiana> EsUlU, per forza devi usare il cd o una immagine del cd
<EsUlU> io ho il cd
<EsUlU> ma non so come fare
<glpiana> !virtualbox | EsUlU
<ubot-it> EsUlU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<reddos> ciao chi sa darmi il link x installare compiz in italiano su ubuntu 10.10 32 bit grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<reddos> grazie
<glpiana> reddos, compiz è già installato
<reddos> lo installo da ubuntu software center
<glpiana> reddos, compiz è GIA' installato
<BeBoPt> Hi
<reddos> si ho capito ma non lo trovo su sistema amministrazione
<glpiana> reddos, compiz su sistema amministrazione?
<BeBoPt> signori la sintessi giusta per le eccezioni dei proxy quali sono?
<BeBoPt> voglio che la rete 10.4.60.0/23 nn venga proxerata
<reddos> devo aggiungere compizconfig settings manager
<glpiana> !ccsm | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<reddos> ok grazie
<reddos> fatto grazie di nuovo
<BeBoPt> nessuno ne capisce di proxy?
<reddos> per imparare a configurare compiz su google trovo tutto in lingua inglese  dove trovo in italiano per persone come me alle prima esperienza di compiz grazie
<Dharamsala> salve
<Dharamsala> ha smesso di colpo di funzionarmi la scheda wifi
<Dharamsala> ma sul fisso con winzozz va
<Dharamsala> idee?
<BeBoPt> Dharamsala: dai di "iwlist scan" e vedi
<Dharamsala> no
<Dharamsala> non la vede propio con lsusb
<BeBoPt> il pulsante?
<Dharamsala> quale pulsante?
<BeBoPt> quello per attivare e disattivare la scheda
<Dharamsala> è usb
<Dharamsala> non c'è
<BeBoPt> ann
<BeBoPt> ok
<BeBoPt> bho
<BeBoPt> controlla il /var/log/messages
<Dharamsala> mi dice che si è connesso un dispositivo usb
<Dharamsala> :V
<Stemby> 'giorno
<Stemby> per caso c'è qualche utente LilyPond tra voi?
<Stemby> http://lists.gulp.linux.it/pipermail/gulp/2010-December/052061.html
<filo1234> !chat | Stemby
<ubot-it> Stemby: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stemby> ok, sorry
<Thomas_Anderson> ciao a tutti
<Thomas_Anderson> c'è qualcuno che ha una scheda grafica ATI X600?
<neramarea> AAA disperato cerca aiuto! youtube e ogni altra cosa necessiti di flash player mi da i video a velocità supersonica e senza audio! ubuntu 10.10 + firefox. plugin verificati e reinstallati migliaia di volte... :-(
<Thomas_Anderson> neramarea:hai provato ad usage Gnash?
<neramarea> sì... stesso risultato...
<neramarea> aiuto! youtube e ogni altra cosa necessiti di flash player mi da i video a velocità supersonica e senza audio! ubuntu 10.10 + firefox. plugin verificati e reinstallati migliaia di volte...
<nicola> neramarea, gli effetti grafici?e che pc hai?
<neramarea> effetti grafici? hp dv7
<nicola> neramarea, gli effetti grafici sono attivati o no?
<neramarea> come verifico?
<nicola> sistema-preferenze-aspetto-effetti visivi
<neramarea> flag su aggiuntivi
<nicola> metti nessuno
<nicola> e quali plug in flash hai?
<neramarea> nessuna variazione. ho provato a installare da software center, da adobe, ho provato gnash, restricted areas... li ho provati tutti...
<nicola> rimetti i sua
* filo1234 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura Buon Natale e un felice Anno nuovo a tutti | http://www.ubuntu-it.org/news/330/32/Manutenzione-straordinaria-de
<nicola> neramarea, cambia browser e metti chromium
* filo1234 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura Buon Natale e un felice Anno nuovo a tutti
<neramarea> i sua? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548851/
<nicola> bisogna che ti lascio . fai una cosa metti chromium e prova. io ho il solito pc e va benissimo
<neramarea> nicola ok. grazie
<neramarea> aiuto! youtube e ogni altra cosa necessiti di flash player mi da i video a velocità supersonica e senza audio! ubuntu 10.10 + firefox. plugin verificati e reinstallati migliaia di volte...
<Totosai> salve, volevo chiedere se a detta della vostra conoscenza
<Totosai> convenisse passare dalla 10.04 alla 10.10
<Thomas_Anderson> neramarea:fai una prova, dalle opzioni di flash disattiva l'accelerazione hardware
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai: secondo me aggiornare conviene sempre, a meno che la versione nuova non ti dia problemi che quella vecchia non dava(anche se è difficile)
<EsUlU> ragazzi scusatemi la domanda stupida che non c'entra qui
<EsUlU> ma per registrare un chan in freendode come si fa?
<Totosai> io ho provato in emulazione la 10.10 e mi da problemi con la scheda video, un'ati radeon hd 4200
<neramarea> anderson, dove le trovo le imp di flash?
<Totosai> si blocca il mouse e si spegne il server x
<Thomas_Anderson> naramarea:vai per esempio su youtube e sul video clicchi con il destro e selezioni la voce Impostazioni
<Totosai> ho provato tutti i driver anche quelli proprietari e mi da sempre lo stesso problema, ma sono fermo alla 9.04 e vorrei passare ad una più recente
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai:in effetti anche al mio computer nuovo da un problema simile, e quando la faccio girare sulla macchina virtuale funziona ma non mi riconosce la scheda video
<neramarea> anderson niente da fare...
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai: però lo faceva anche la 10.04
<Totosai> ah ok
<Thomas_Anderson> naramarea:non saprei, ho provato a fare una ricerca su google ma non ho ancora trovato niente
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai:allora provalo sul LiveCD, almeno stai sicuro
<Totosai> ok lo provo
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai:fai partire la 10.10 da CD e provi a fare un po' di tutto, connettersi ad internet, vedere un video ecc...., se non ti da problemi allora dovrebbe andare bene
<neramarea> anderson su google trovi la mia domanda postata ovunque... :-)
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai: a me per esempio mi diventa la schermata nera prima ancora di poter provare ad installarlo
<Totosai> io installo tutto
<Totosai> ci lavoro tranquillamente e dopo un po, ma non sempre, si blocca il mouse e si spegna lo schermo
<Thomas_Anderson> naramarea: sì...l'ho vista, XD
<Totosai> e la cosa brutta è che nel syslog non trovo nulla che mi indichi il problema
<Thomas_Anderson> totosai: no no, non installarlo; provalo dal LiveCD
<Totosai> ok ora proverò
<Thomas_Anderson> neramarea:ma il sisteam è a 32 o 64 bit?
<neramarea> 32, in teoria...
<Thomas_Anderson> perché "in teoria..."?
<neramarea> andrson non so se l'ho installato a 32 o a 64... non me lo ricordo e nun zo dove guardare...
<giovanni> ho un problema strano che è partito da open office: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548856/
<giovanni> il comando che si trova nel link l'ho creato io
<giovanni> e non mi ha dato mai problemi fino ad ora
<giovanni> qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<jester-> giovanni: comandi ciucchi in apt, hai pacioccato i permessi di /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main
<jester-> giovanni: hai dato i 777 scommetto
<giovanni> jester-: non è la prima volta che uso quel comando è da qualche mese che lo uso ormai, solo ora mi ha dato questo errore dopo che ho disinstallato openoffice
<giovanni> i che???
<jester-> giovanni: 2010-12-30 15:25:17 GMT FATAL:  data directory "/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main" has group or world access
<jester-> 2010-12-30 15:25:17 GMT DETAIL:  Permissions should be u=rwx (0700)
<jester-> non si sono cambiati da soli
<giovanni> ecco oggi
<giovanni> :D
<giovanni> xk devo aver fatto qualcosa senza sapere...
<jester-> certo! i soliti copia incolla da presunte guide senza preoccuparsi di capirne la logica
<giovanni> nono
<giovanni> ho messo solo i comandi che mi sembravano opportuni
<Matt_91> scusate, una domandina al volo, per la ricerca di file su nautiuls se devo cercare tutti i file con estensione .doc meglio scriverci .doc o *.doc ?
<jester-> per cambiare permessi gruppo & co. serve un comando specifico
<giovanni> ed è presente???
<giovanni> ho modificato quei permessi quando stavo ricevendo un errore in sudo xk pensavo provenisse da li invece non era cosi
<giovanni> cmq la data non corrsponde...
<giovanni> non è stato oggi
<jester-> giovanni: cosa fa secondo te l'opzione -qq
<EsUlU>  /msg ChanServ RECOVER #Persia-Iran
<giovanni> quella l'ho inserita io
<giovanni> ora non ricordo bene
<giovanni> forse
<jester-> giovanni: a quale pro.
<giovanni> per confermare senza chiedere?
<jester-> giovanni: you should
<jester->            never use -qq without a no-action modifier such as -d,
<giovanni> volevo fare un comando che mi tenesse pulito il sistema e aggiornasse tutto e da solo senza chiedere niente
<giovanni> quindi cosa fa il -qq?
<jester-> giovanni: clean e autoremove
<jester-> senza palle varie, specilmente se non si ha l'accortezza di leggere il man
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: se scrivi solo . doc allora cercherà la sottostringa .doc, se invece scrivi *.doc ti cerca tuttii file con estensioen .doc
<giovanni> ma avevo letto e mi era sembrato tutto ok...  invece non era così
<giovanni> in pratica cosa fa il mio presunto comando "buono"?
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: l'unico problema è che ci sta mettendo una vita, ho questo hd pieno di fiele(credo milioni) provenienti da un recupero dati con testdisk, e fino ad ora non me ne visualizza manco uno, o me li stampa a video a fine ricerca o non me li trova. buu
<Matt_91> e mi si blocca nautilus -.-"
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: se l'hard disk è pieno è normale che ci metta di più, comunque quando ti occorre cercare file con una determinata estensione usa la forma *.doc
<jester-> giovanni: sudo apt-get clean pulisce la cartella dove scarica i deb, autoremove togli la roba zompbi
<jester-> giovanni: ls -la /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main
<giovanni> cosa fa  questo?
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: clicca su Risorse(nella barra principale del pannello Gnome) e vai su "Cerca file...", fai la ricerca da lì
<jester-> fallo che vedi e metti nel paste
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548861/
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91:da lì puoi aggiungere alcuni filtri(come per esempio la data di modifica) che aumentano sensibilmente la velocità di ricerca
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: a me "basta" catalogarli in cartelle documenti immagini video ecc..
<jester-> giovanni: hai dato 777 a tutto spero non a tutta la /
<giovanni> cos'è 777?
<jester-> permessi per far scrivere a tutti cani e porci compresi
<giovanni> non a tutto
<giovanni> solo dove mi serviva
<jester-> giovanni:  infatti apt non va piu
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: nel senso che vorresti spostare, per esempio, tutti i file con estensione .doc, in una cartella specifica?
<Matt_91> esatto
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: ^^
<jester-> giovanni: i permessi,specialmente fuori dalla home non si dovrebbero mai toccare
<giovanni> ma l'ho dati solo a background per inserirne degli altri, e ad un cartella che mi serviva per il recupero dei file cancellati dal cestino
<giovanni> non mi sembra di averne dati altri...
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: i file sono tutti in una cartella o ci sono anche sottocartelle?
<jester-> giovanni: n sostanza se sai quello che hai fatto e dove hai fatto è sistemabile altrimenti si puppa
<Matt_91> purtroppo oltre ille sottocartelle :) Thomas_Anderson
<Matt_91> *mille
<jester-> giovanni: ls -la /
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548862/
<paccez> adesso jester- ti picchia
<paccez> hihihi
<jester-> giovanni: procedi pure a formattare che hai sminchiato tutto a 777
<jester-> ma tutto tutto
<giovanni> mmhhhh
<giovanni> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> hai un os colabrodo e 100% incrocchiato
<giovanni> mannagghia a meee: puoi dirmi come modificare quel comando senza che DISTRUGGA tutto?
<paccez> giovanni, ma chetticosta aspettare dieci secondi e confermare con un "S" a mano?
<jester-> giovanni: non è stato il comando di apt
<jester-> giovanni: usa apt senza opzioni
<giovanni> ok
<jester-> giovanni: sicuramewnte hai dato sudo chmod -R 777 / da qualche guida pirla
<Matt_91> riavvio e torno...
<giovanni> 777 non ho mai sentito di questo 777
<jester-> giovanni: da sola la si è cambiata
<jester-> giovanni: hai dati importanti?
<giovanni> nono proprio per uqeste evenienze ho l'hard disk diviso in modo che reinstallando ubuntu non cambi niente
<giovanni> :D
<giovanni> l'unica cosa è reinstallare i pacchetti che uso quotidianamente
<jester-> giovanni: anche se hai la home separata è sminchiata pure quella
<giovanni> ...
<giovanni> nono
<jester-> si che lo è
<giovanni> tranquillo è tutto ok
<giovanni> :D
<FloodBotIt1> giovanni: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> giovanni: ls -la /home
<giovanni> non ho assolutamente niente nella home
<paccez> giovanni, prova a far scorrere i comandi più vecchi dati nel terminale usando il tasto su. Ce n'è qualcuno contenente chmod?
<jester-> giovanni: la home è montata e smoncniata
<jester-> sminchiata*
<jester-> paccez: chissa quanti ne ha dati col copia incolla
<giovanni> i miei dati sono su un'altra partizione
<giovanni> cmq
<jester-> eddai
<jester-> giovanni: comunque vedi te
<giovanni> nei comandi precedenti ho trovato questo : sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo           per quando ho chiesto aiuto qui per quanto riguarda un errore in sudo
<jester-> giovanni: mo si capisce perché sudo siincazzava
<paccez> jester-, c'è un modo per greppare i comandi dati nel terminale?
<jester-> era a 777
<giovanni> ma me lo avete dato coi
<giovanni> voi*
<giovanni> qualcuno di qui
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: ho installato tracker e gli sto facendo indicizzare tutti i file, così faccio prima
<jester-> giovanni: certo ed ha sistemato sudo
<jester-> paccez: greppi il file di log
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> ultima cosa c'è un comando che ti dice i pacchetti installati? se non sbaglio si ma non lo ricordo
<jester-> giovanni: quantomeno dovresti aver capito che non è igienico usare chmod a capocchia
<giovanni> si ma l'ho usato xk datomi da voi...
<paccez> !log
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'log'
<paccez> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jester-> giovanni: sudo dpkg --get-selections
<jester-> giovanni: sudo dpkg --get-selections > pacchettiinstallati.txt te li mette ne file
<giovanni> ok grazie
<jester-> giovanni: sudo dpkg --set-selections > pacchettiinstallati.txt fa l'inverso
<paccez> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/12/27/%23ubuntu-it.html
<paccez> Qui il log incriminato
<jester-> paccez: li il danno era fatto, sudo non andava con i 777
<illupa> il danno c'è
<jester-> e va bè, io ho perso il conto delle cazzate che ho fatto
<paccez> lol
<paccez> Ma non l'hai scritta tu tra l'altro, sbaglio?
<jester-> cosa
<paccez> il comando con lo 0700
<jester-> holden e piana mi pare
<jester-> ma quello usa sudo
<neramarea> Thomas_Anderson
<neramarea> ...per chi ha cercato di aiutarmi con flashplugin... grazie. sono riuscito a risolvere...
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: eccomi
<Thomas_Anderson> neramarea:per curiosità, come hai fatto?
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: dica  :)
<Thomas_Anderson> Matt_91: pensavo mi avessi chiamato..scusa
<neramarea> Thomas_Anderson non l'ho ancora capito: ho dato sudo alsa force-reload... e tutto è miracolosamente ripartito...
<neramarea> ...non so cosa c'entrasse la scheda audio con la velocità video, ma ha funzionato...
<Thomas_Anderson> neramarea: comunque per vedere se il sistema installato è a 32 o 64 bit apri una console e scrivi "arch"
<neramarea> i686. chevvordì?
<Thomas_Anderson> 32 bit
<Thomas_Anderson> se fosse stato a 64 bit sarebbe uscito x86_64 o qualcosa del genere
<neramarea> ...ecco perchè flashplugin64-installer non funzionava... ;-)
<neramarea> peccato, perchè il processore è 64... vabbuò, ma ai fini pratici, che differenza c'è?
<Thomas_Anderson> anche io ho un processore a 64 bit ma ho installato ubuntu a 32 bit
<Thomas_Anderson> a 64 bit ha i suoi vantaggi
<Thomas_Anderson> i registri del processore sono a 64 bit quindi può processare più dati alla volta
<Thomas_Anderson> e quindi per molte operazioni come, per esempio, comprimere file è più veloce
<Thomas_Anderson> inoltre anche il bus indirizzi è a 64 bit, il che significa che il processore può indirizzare fino a 2^64 byte di memoria
<neramarea> per quel che ci faccio io col pc... va bene anche così! ;-) ma secondo te, che c***o c'entrava alsa col mio problema?
<Thomas_Anderson> boh, è strano in effetti
<Thomas_Anderson> avrebbe avuto senso se il problema fosse stato solo nell'audio
<neramarea> pensa che l'ho trovato cercando "gnash no audio"...
<Thomas_Anderson> io invece ho ancora un problema con la scheda video che non riesco a risolvere
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: con che scheda video?
<Thomas_Anderson> in pratica tutte le volte che gioco ad un gioco che usa le funzionalità 3d il sistema va in crash
<neramarea> purtroppo son niubbo di brutto...
<Thomas_Anderson> radeon x600
<Thomas_Anderson> è bella vecchiotta
<Matt_91> Thomas_Anderson: prova avvia il gioco da terminale e vedi cosa ti ci scrive
<Thomas_Anderson> il problema sta sicuramente nel driver
<Thomas_Anderson> niente
<Thomas_Anderson> non va in crash il gioco ma l'intero sistema
<Thomas_Anderson> e sono costretto a spegnerlo dal pulsante
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti. Se da terminale digito "mount /mnt/dir" essa viene montata senza batter ciglio (ho provveduto a inserire il dispositivo in fstab con il suo uuid). Se invece scrivo l'equivalente comando dentro uno scriptino bash mi restituisce l'errore "mount: can't find /mnt/dir in fstab or mtab ...etc..." Qualche idea?
<neramarea> bèh, vado a fare qualcosa di produttivo; ancora grazie a tutti, e buon anno!
<Thomas_Anderson> buon anno anche a te, ciao neramare
<Thomas_Anderson> *neramarea
<Matt_91> !pastebin | Feroce: se pastebinni fstab do un'occhiata
<ubot-it> Feroce: se pastebinni fstab do un'occhiata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Thomas_Anderson> io vado
<Thomas_Anderson> ciaooo a tutti
<Thomas_Anderson> e buon anno
<Matt_91> ciao Thomas_Anderson altrettanto
<Feroce> Matt_91, cospargo il capo di cenere e ti ringrazio ugualmente: mentre aspettavo risposta ho visto che c'era una invisibile inversione di vocali nel nome della directory nello scriptino, cosa che non accadeva nel terminale usando l'autocompletamento. Mi sto rincoglionendo
<Matt_91> Feroce: di nulla, ma la cenere te la lascio :D
<Scall> Una domanda: se i produttori di una pennetta wi-fi rilasciano i driver propietari eclusivamente per la versione di Ubuntu 8.04, questi driver poi funzioneranno su Ubuntu 10.10? Grazie
<Scall> roxdragon, HoldenC, DAMN3dg1rl: voi che siete in gamba non sapete rispondermi? :-(
<HoldenC> Scall: si potrebbe provare, ma non è detto che vada
<Scall> HoldenC: infatti un conoscente ha provato a installare i driver della pennetta per Ubuntu 8.04 e non gli funzionava... quando doveva compilarli e installarli con il comando "sudo make" gli dava degli errori :-(
<neramarea> empathy funziona come pidgin?
<neramarea> mi piaceva di più pidgin. empathy è piuttosto anonimo.
<Marco> vorrei aumentare lo spazio libero sulla partizione ubuntu 10.10 con gparted ma non ho capito come fare
<Marco> mi visualizza 3 partizioni e non ho capito quale devo modificare : sda1 sda2 sda3
<Marco> sda1 pqservice dia , sda2 system reserved boot
<Marco> sda1 pqservice diag , sda2 system reserved boot
<shadenzo> Marco  devi rimpicciolire una  partizione adiacente e aumentare quella ubuntu . Consigliato il backup :  il ridimensionamento di una partzione specie di win puo' portare a perdite di dati
<Marco> shadenzo: come faccio a rimpicciolire 1 partizioen adiacente e aumentare quella ubuntu?
<Marco> shadenzo: come faccio a rimpicciolire 1 partizione adiacente e aumentare quella ubuntu?
<shadenzo> Marco  fai click sulla partizione di destro poi clicki "smonta"  ,   fatto questo cliccando sempre di destro   vai su "ridimensiona sposta"    . E' consiglibile farlo da live cd  perchè  non puoi smontare  la partizione ubuntu  col sistema avviato
<shadenzo> anzi non consigliabile : obbligato
<Marco> shadenzo:
<Marco> shadenzo:
<Marco> nn posso farlo da gparted?
<Marco> nn posso farlo con gparted?
<shadenzo> No non puoi ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu con ubuntu stesso avviato Marco : devi farlo con gparted si ma da lice cd
<shadenzo> *live cd
<neramarea> perchè il nickservice mi dice che neramarea is not a registered nickname?
<gianluca> Buonasera a tutti
<spartakus> hello
<spartakus> anybody here?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<spartakus> Ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<Marco> come posso aumentare lo spazio libero nella partizione ubuntu 10.10 con gparted?
<Marco> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> Marco dipende da come sei messo con la tabella
<jester-> mica che puoi inventarti uno spazio
<Marco> JESTER owero? in ke senso? ke intendi?
<jester-> nel senso che devi togliere spazio a una partizione contigua per assegnarlo a linux
<Marco> JESTER mi spieghi cosa fare passo passo?
<jester-> restringi la camera a beneficio del bagno, se confinano
<Marco> JESTER spiegami cosa come fare passo passo pls
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Marco
<ubot-it> Marco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marco> JESTER pensavo con GPARTED vbb
<jester-> Marco gparted a l'operazione ma non inventa niente
<Marco> jester nn posso metterlo su pastebin xke sto scrivendo qui da 1 pc e il probl ce l ho con 1 altro pc ke nn riesco a entrare qui in chan
<Marco> jester-:  cmq nn succede nulla scrivendo fdisk -l
<Marco> ops sorry mancava sudo
<Marco> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Marco> ops sorry
<Marco> jesster mi scrive 3 partizioni sda1 sda2 sda3
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> Marco e quale sarebbe da allargare
<Marco> jester vorrei saperlo ank io nn so quale sia delle 3 quella ke contiene ubuntu
<jester-> lol
<jester-> come sono formattate
<Marco> ho messo dei files all interno d ubuntu e mi dice spazio finito ma nn so quale sia delle 3, sda1 sconosciuto sda2 hpfs ntfs , sda3 idem
<jester-> Marco una sarà la swap, le altre due?
<Marco>  sda1 sconosciuto sda2 hpfs ntfs , sda3 idem
<jester-> Marco ubuntu è linux
<Marco> jester mai scritto pensato il contrario , quindi?
<jester-> Marco non è che hai installato dentro a winzoz per caso
<Marco> jester sono affiancati dualbot con wubi
<Marco> win7 ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> marco se wubi non è possibile fare nada
<Marco> xke gparted me lo fa fare?
<jester-> è un hd dentro a un file e non centra niente con il resto
<jester-> Marco e un resize si fa da live
<Marco> perche gparted me lo fa fare?
<jester-> come ci vai in live in wubi
<jester-> non ti fa fare nulla
<Marco> gparted mi permette d spostare la barra ma non so quale delle 2 devo modificare e non so se verso sx o dx
<jester-> queleli che vedi non sono partizioni relative a ubuntu
<Marco> sda1 pqservice sda2 system reserved
<jester-> Marco vedo che sto sprecando tempo
<Marco> vedi male cmq grz lo stesso x la risp è 1 kzt il fatto ke nn si possa modificare realtime lo spazio disponibile e si è costretti a re installar tutto vbb alla prox
<Marco> buon capodanno a tutti
<jester-> maco ok quando hai fatto ci spieghi come
<Marco> infatti spero ke qualcuno mi spieghi gparted cmq provo a leggere la guida !gparted se c capisco qualcosa cmq grz alla prox
<jester-> mha
<jester-> è giornata oggi
<Quatar[it]> Ciao a tutti. Sto installando ubuntu su una macchina e ho bisogno di un paio di risposte. È un desktop 32 bit, e un rivenditore ha installato, dice, windows 7 su metà HD. Ho lanciato l'installazione (da live CD) di ubuntu 10.10, e ho detto che userò la gestione avnzata partizioni.
<Quatar[it]> Ora io vedo un riassunto così: /dev/sda diviso in /dev/sda1 ntfs 104MB; /dev/sda2 ntfs 125 GB; spazio libero 124 GB
<Quatar[it]> immagino di dover usare quello "spazio libero"
<Quatar[it]> quindi lo selezioo e faccio "aggiungi", e qui mi viene chiesto se voglio "Logica" o "Primaria", mi chiede il filesystem, e mi chiede Punto di mount
<Quatar[it]> ora l'unica certezza che ho è ext4, ma log/prim e punto di mount non so proprio cosa fare
<jester-> Quatar[it]: se hai spazio libero scelgi installa su spazio libero e si arrangia lui
<Quatar[it]> non è previsto
<jester-> Quatar[it]: ma hai 124 giga non partizionato?
<Quatar[it]> è previsto "usa tutto" / "installa oltre a sistemi già esistenti" / "gestione partizioni"
<jester-> o hai partizionato
<Quatar[it]> non è proprio allocato
<jester-> Quatar[it]: occhio che è facile segare
<jester-> Quatar[it]: se non allocato lo vede
<jester-> Quatar[it]: vai in partizionamento manuale
<jester-> e li lo dovrebbe vedere
<Quatar[it]> okay, è lì che sono
<Quatar[it]> l'ho selezionato, e sto dcidndo la partizione da creare in quello spazio
<Quatar[it]> ma ci sono delle scelte che non so fare
<jester-> Quatar[it]: oppure torna indietro alla prima schermata del partizionamento
<Quatar[it]> primaria/logica e punto di mount (qui mi stupisce che non sia "/" di default)
<jester-> Quatar[it]: ne hai gia altre 2?
<jester-> o 3
<Quatar[it]> ho /dev/sda diviso nei tre seguenti: /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 e spazio libero
<jester-> Quatar[it]: ok fai due primarie, una per il sistema lascianto un paio di giga con i queli poi fai una swap
<jester-> Quatar[it]: poi etx4 formattare montare come /
<jester-> la swap si arrangia lui
<Quatar[it]> ehm temo che tu sia stato troppo veloce
<Quatar[it]> allora, io seleziono "spazio libero" e "aggiungi"
<jester-> Quatar[it]: fai una cosa torna indietro e apri gparted
<Quatar[it]> e mica poso...
<stevr1it> ho ubuntu 10.10 e quando apro un video con qualsiasi softare anche vlc vedo solo una schermata nera. HO cambiato scheda video ati con i suoi driver  tutto perfetto, ora se riavvio per un po vedo normale poi scura. che faccio?
<jester-> come no
<Quatar[it]> dal 10.04 si sceglie tra "installare" e "usare"
<jester-> Quatar[it]: puoi nadare sul desk
<Quatar[it]> no, se scelgo "installare" non carica le applicazioni
<Quatar[it]> e specialmente gparted non c'è più
<jester-> Quatar[it]:  allora crea una primaria di tutto lo spazio che hai meno 1 giga
<Quatar[it]> okay
<Quatar[it]> formattata ext4
<jester-> Quatar[it]: poi altra primaria con il giga e scegli swap
<jester-> Quatar[it]: si
<jester-> montare come /
<Quatar[it]> allora la grande monto "", la swap monto "/"?
<jester-> Quatar[it]: la swap si arrangia lui a prenderla
<jester-> Quatar[it]: la grande la monti /
<jester-> la swap ignora
<Quatar[it]> scusa se sembro tardo eh, ma per "ignora" intendi che non creo nemmeno una partizione
<Quatar[it]> ma lascio quel giga libero?
<jester-> Quatar[it]: con quel giga crei una swap
<jester-> che poi si arrangia linstaller
<Quatar[it]> la cosa che non capisco è
<Quatar[it]> AHH
<Quatar[it]> c'è l'opzione "area di swap"!! bene grazie!
<jester-> Quatar[it]: se proprio ci tieni falla montare come swap
<Quatar[it]> no no non ci tengo: non so nemmeno che intendi.
<jester-> Quatar[it]: una volta creata setta solo la grande
<jester-> ext4 formattare montare come / e vai avanti
<stevr1it> ho ubuntu 10.10 e da due gironi ho cambiaot scheda video, ho messo un aati radeon hd 5750 funziona tutto bene fino a doggi apro i video con vlc o totem o qualsiasi altro player e lo scehrmo è buio, cosa e dove devo gaurdare?
<jester-> stevr1it: saresti da far inseguire da un paio di negroni bene armati a prendere una ati per linux
<stevr1it> perchè? me la davano per compatibilissima i forum
<jester-> i driver sono migliorati ma ci vorranno ancora un 5 anni a raggiungere nvidia
<stevr1it> jester-,  ma dai
<jester-> eh
<stevr1it> potevo benissimo prendere un nvidia
<Quatar[it]> jester-: ora la situazione è /dev/sda con dentro /dev/sda1 e /dev/sda2 usate da $even, /dev/sda3 per ubuntu e /dev/sda4 per swap (non ci sono troppe partizioni vero?)
<Quatar[it]> A questo punto mi viene chiesto dove installare il boot loader
<jester-> stevr1it: cura [Enrico] è lui il guri ati
<jester-> Quatar[it]: ottimo
<stevr1it> jester-, èqui?
<jester-> Quatar[it]: conferma la scelta che propone
<Quatar[it]> jester-: e io rispondo /dev/sda3 no?
<jester-> no va su sda
<stevr1it> jester-, non lo vedo, acci
<Quatar[it]> jester-: quindi /dev/sda
<jester-> stevr1it: è in canale ma ne parla ne fa segno
<jester-> Quatar[it]: si
<Quatar[it]> okay grazie!
<jester-> Quatar[it]: di solito propone di default
<Quatar[it]> sì sì lo fa! grazie ancora sei stato prezioso
<jester-> Quatar[it]: non su partizione cioè sda3 o altro ma sul doisco sda
<jester-> sul disco*
<stevr1it> jester-, che nick ha enrico?
<jester-> [Enrico]:
<jester-> [Enrico]: ooooooooo
<jester-> stevr1it: hai installato qualche driver o va con l'open
<stevr1it> [Enrico], ho bisogno di una mano con ala scheda ati
<stevr1it> jester-,  ho instalalto  i suoi driver coem da aggiungi driver
<stevr1it> jester-, senza andava un alumaca
<jester-> stevr1it: ci vuole [Enrico] ati ha dei driver un po ignoranti
<stevr1it> immagino
<jester-> non so come settare non avendone mai avuta una
<stevr1it> tra i pacchetti trovo qualcosa?
<jester-> meglio che aspetti lui
<jester-> prima di sminchare x
<stevr1it> già
<jester-> sarà occupato perchè se libero non si nega mai
<stevr1it> jester-, aspetto
<Quatar[it]> jester-: solo una domanda: in pratica io dicendogli che /dev/sda3 avrebbe ospitato il "/" gli ho detto di installare lì l'OS, vero?
<Quatar[it]> perché non ho avuto altra occasione di dirglielo
<jester-> Quatar[it]: si / = tutto il fiesystem
<Quatar[it]> ok
<jester-> o root che dir si voglia
<stevr1it> jester-, sul sito dealal ati per questa scheda ci sono i driver per linux, ma è un run, come lo installo?
<jester-> stevr1it: lanciandolo con sudo sh o ./ ma togli quello installato o fai il risotto
<stevr1it> ok
<jester-> urca
<jester-> paghi uno pigli 2
<jester-> stevr1it: salvo diverse indicazioni
<snake__> sera
<snake__> jester-, alla fine ieri ho asfaltato tutto con Maverik,e tutto è partito senza noie!
<snake__> grazie cmq per il tempo che mi hai concesso
<wablo> ciao a tutti
<snake__> wablo, ciao
<wablo> ciao snake_
<AND76> sera
<AND76> ho dato il comando sudo apt-get upgrade e mi da come risposta che ci sono 3 pacchetti non aggiornaticosa devo fare adesso?
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure - a
<attempt>  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AND76> non succede niente
<AND76> :|
<attempt> ok hai maverick?
<AND76> si
<attempt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AND76> sta scaricando vediamo che succede
<AND76> \o attempt
<AND76> forse cosi mi riconosce
<AND76> :D
<AND76> riavvio
<AND76> risalve
<pa> ciao
<pa> sto provando a compilare un kernel ubuntu. compilare compila, adesso sto provando a impacchettarlo con make-kpkg --initrd binary
<pa> sembra che non dia nessun errore, ma non genera i .deb
<abbronzato> cia sto piallando il notebook ad un amico, cosa faccio prima win7 da dvd di recovery e poi ubuntu?
<Carlin0> abbronzato, prima win
<abbronzato> ok, poi riduco la part, thx
<Carlin0> abbronzato, potresti preparare le partizioni prima da live cd
<Carlin0> in modo da non doverle ridurre dopo
<abbronzato> hmm vero, ma poi il dvd di recovery magari si inca?
<abbronzato> altra domanda, se la tastiera e' ita, ed usata da un arabo (ha adesivi con i caratteri arabi sui tasti ita)
<Carlin0> abbronzato, è rischioso anche ridurre la partizione quindi ...
<abbronzato> hai idea di che layout si debba usare??? :(
<Carlin0> dei 2 io farei prima le partizioni
<Carlin0> sistema → preferenze → tastiera
<abbronzato> ok , ma che tastiera sara'?
<abbronzato> volevo mettergli ubuntu in arabo
<Carlin0> spe che vedo...
<abbronzato> ma non ho la piu' pallida idea di che tastiera sia
<abbronzato> in pratica usava win con la tastiera ita, e sui tasti ha messo degli adesivi con i caratteri arabi
<Carlin0> sistema → preferenze → tastiera → disposizioni → aggiungi la nazione che vuoi
<abbronzato> provo
<Carlin0> anche la lingua araba è disponibile
<abbronzato> (graz) non so se sia un layout normale o un tarocco per win
<abbronzato> sisi per quello volevo provare a mettergli ubu
<abbronzato> era un win completamente a cozze ita ma tutte le cartelle in arab
<Carlin0> guarda 10 anni fa vidi in israele i caratteri ebraici sulla tastiera ..
<Carlin0> che funzionava anche con quelli latini , commutavano con una combinazione di tsti
<Carlin0> tasti
<abbronzato> provero' con la tastiera araba.. argh
<abbronzato> ti ringrazio
<Carlin0> sperem :)
<abbronzato> ho avuto problemi con la tastiera svizzera e l'araba mi preoccupa :D
<abbronzato> provo la live, e vedo se i cosi che compaiono sono silmili
<abbronzato> non avevo mai visto una tastiera ita taroccata ad araba..
<abbronzato> l'arabic querty SEMBRA giusta
<Carlin0> eh ci vuole un'esperto
<abbronzato> ehehe   per le partizioni, per win 7 e' ok una sola ntfs?
<abbronzato> gia' che sono con la live la creo
<Carlin0> si non so quanto spazio richieda win7 io so fermo a XP e non lo uso quasi mai
<abbronzato> ù
<abbronzato> :(
<Carlin0> quanto è il disco?
<abbronzato> il prob e' se basta solo una partizione ntfs per win7, dai intallo prima quello e poi resizzo
<Carlin0> a già che forse win7 ne vuole 2 partizioni....
<Carlin0> cmq per non sbagliare riduci a win stesso
<Carlin0> non ridurre da live
<abbronzato> thx
<Carlin0> abbronzato, → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneVista immagino seven sia simile
<abbronzato> spe sto lottando con la traduzione ita di hp..
<Carlin0> ehehhheh
<abbronzato> non si capisce na mazza.. :D
<Carlin0> gugle...
<abbronzato> trovato
<Carlin0> e magari passa in chat che non vorrei qui si arrabbiasse qualcuno l'ultimo giorno dell'anno
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<abbronzato> vero, scusa
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti: in uno script bash mi servirebbe inserire una variabile all'interno del path di destinazione di un comando SCP. C'è una sintassi particolare che ignoro?
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> Sono appena passato come operatore adsl a tiscali... ma ho le entrambe le due freccette gialle... come posso farle diventare verdi?
<paccez> Kalce, parli di AMule?
<_Kalce_> si
<paccez> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti: in uno script bash mi servirebbe inserire una variabile all'interno del path di destinazione di un comando SCP. C'è una sintassi particolare che ignoro?
<HoldenC> !chat | Feroce
<ubot-it> Feroce: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paccez> !amule | Kalce
<ubot-it> Kalce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<Feroce> su, ma neanche bash? Ok...
<HoldenC> Feroce: su ##c-it o sull'altro canale della chat
<_Kalce_> grazie, ciao a tutti
<paccez> _Kalce_, notte ;)
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-31
<Enzo> salve
<yvesBsAs> salve Enzo
<pa> scusate, ho appena installato il pacchetto xtables-addons-source, mi ha creato un tar.bz2 in /usr/src. l'ho decompresso e ha generato una directory modules/xtables-addons
<pa> come creo il pacchetto .deb da installare contenente il modulo?
<pa> (/i moduli)
<Enzo> ho intenzione di passare a ubuntu ma prima lo voglio installare insieme a xp...qui lo posso informazioni?
<Enzo> qui posso chiedere informazioni*
<yvesBsAs> si, certo
<yvesBsAs> devi deframmentare bene l'HD
<Enzo> ho letto alcune guide...
<Enzo> ho capito che devo fare la partizione
<yvesBsAs> e poi, durante l'installazione, recuperare un pò di spazio
<Enzo> ma devo installare xp prima?
<Enzo> cioè io ora ho gia xp installato posso installare ubuntu
<Enzo> o devo farlo insieme avendo un cd di xp?
<Enzo> non cè nessuno che risponde?
<paccez> Enzo, se hai già installato XP
<paccez> Non hai bisogno del Cd di Windows
<paccez> Basta quello di Ubuntu e la voglia di seguire le istruzioni che trovi online ^^
<paccez> !Installare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Installare'
<paccez> !install
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'install'
<Enzo> ok
<paccez> In sostanza, ti riassumo i passi salienti che sto andando a dormire:
<paccez> 1. fai il boot dal Cd di ubuntu
<paccez> 2. segui le istruzioni, partizioni il disco in modo da avere lo spazio per Ubuntu
<paccez> 3. Una volta installato Ubuntu sistemi Grub (il programma che dice quale sistema operativo avviare all'accensione del PC) in modo che ti veda anche Windows all'avvio
<Enzo> grazie
<Davide1985> ho installato kubuntu 10.4 sul mio asus eeepc 900... come faccio ad installare mozzilla firefox??? il collegamento che ho all'interno di APPLICAZIONI-INTERNET-Installatore del browser Mozilla FX. non funziona, mi dà errore
<Davide1985> tutto tace.......
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, ciao
<yvesBsAs> non ti avevo visto
<yvesBsAs> apri un terminale e dai questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha terminato
<Davide1985> scusa...la mia ignoranza...
<Davide1985> il terminale è esegui comando....
<yvesBsAs> no, sei su kubuntu, nel menu in accessori o sistema
<yvesBsAs> non ricordo, console o konsole
<Davide1985> mi dice che è impiossibile recuperare......
<Davide1985> da security.ubuntu.com .....
<yvesBsAs> ma sei connesso con quel computer ora?
<Davide1985> adesso lo riavvio,
<yvesBsAs> prova
<Davide1985> sono connesso via wi-fi...
<Davide1985> su internet ci andava...
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, controlla che sia connesso
<Davide1985> ok...
<Davide1985> sta scaricando...
<yvesBsAs> oki
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando termina
<Davide1985> bene..grazie.
<Davide1985> lettura elenco dei pacchetti: fatto...
<Davide1985> recuperati 13.5 Mega
<Davide1985> ha terminato.
<Davide1985> ci sei yvesBsAs?
<yvesBsAs> ok, ha installato il firefox?
<Davide1985> grande...
<Davide1985> sta andando...
<Davide1985> se hai pazienza un attimo...
<Davide1985> dopo mi devi spiegare anche un altra cosina...
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<yvesBsAs> sto su un altro canale anche, magari tardo un pò ma ci sono
<Davide1985> l'aggiornamento del flash.... come si fà??
<Davide1985> per i video su internet ecc... ecc...
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ma è installato il flashplayer?
<yvesBsAs> facciamo le cose per bene
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando nel terminale
<Davide1985> emm... io non lo ho installato...
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se scarica roba
<Davide1985> ci sono altri aggiornamenti...
<yvesBsAs> falli tutti
<Davide1985> non so quanto mi occuperà...
<Davide1985> io ho solo un HD  da 4GB
<yvesBsAs> dopo puliamo la cache
<Davide1985> ok...grazie.
<Davide1985> già che ci siamo...
<Davide1985> una cosa...
<Davide1985> ieri avevo chiesto cosa installare sul mio eeepc... e mi è stato consigliato di mettere il Kubuntu 10.4....
<Davide1985> l'eeebuntu cosa ha che nn và??
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, sincaramente, comunque di sicuro un interfaccia utente ridotta, non un desktop come vedi ora
<Davide1985> prima avevo xandros....
<Davide1985> ma non mi sembra un gran kè...
<Davide1985> ora con kubuntu è tutta un altra storia...
<yvesBsAs> è molto diverso, comunque ora che hai kubuntu vedi se ti ci ritrovi, a cambiare hai sempre tempo
<Davide1985> adesso sto cercando di convertirmi ad ubuntu ed i suoi derivati...
<Davide1985> solo ke non è così semplice...
<Carlin0> chissà perchè poi ti hanno consigliato kde :P
<yvesBsAs> ma nemmeno difficile, basta che realizzi che non è uguale a windows, il resto viene da se
<Davide1985> sono partito da win 95, 98, ME, Xp....poi basta....ora rinasco con UBUNTU....
<Davide1985> diciamo che all'inizio è un pò spigoloso....UBUNTU...
<Davide1985> però ci riusciremo...
<Davide1985> WINDOWS mi ha stufato...
<Davide1985> con i suoi rallentamenti improvvisi...scermate blu...
<Davide1985> schermate,,,
<Davide1985> per Carlin0.... kde da eeebuntu non mi sembra molto diverso...
<Davide1985> forse ci sono quei du driver in +....
<Carlin0> Davide1985, intendevo che se beccavi me ti avrei consigliato Ubuntu e non kubuntu
<Carlin0> io preferisco gnome a kde
<Davide1985> ubuntu nn avrebbe girato sul mio povero eeepc...secondo me...
<Carlin0> se gira kubuntu gira anche ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> Davide1985, è più o meno uguale, a livello pesantezza
<Davide1985> quanto ci mette........................io domani alle 6.30 mi devo svegliare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :-P
<yvesBsAs> ebbe, se non avevi ancora aggiornato...
<yvesBsAs> sta scaricando o installando?
<Davide1985> elaborazione...
<Davide1985> estrazione
<yvesBsAs> ok, installa, non lo fermare o si inchioda
<Carlin0> probabile che dopo tu debba riavviare , di certo ci sarà un nuovo kernel
<Davide1985> finchè non vedo la mia strincgetta non lo tocco...
<Davide1985> stringhetta...
<Davide1985> intanto che aspetto...
<Davide1985> che fate domani di bello??
<Davide1985> ok...vado con il riavvio allora...
<Davide1985> ha terminato....
<Davide1985> ho la mia stringhetta di nuovo
<Davide1985> oppure devo fare altro???
<yvesBsAs> riavvia
<Davide1985> ora...devo fare altro?
<yvesBsAs> riavviato già?
<Davide1985> e certo...
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<Davide1985> :-P
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<Davide1985> mica è windows...
<yvesBsAs> questo libera spazio
<yvesBsAs> e dopo dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Davide1985> che cosa sono gli extra?
<yvesBsAs> i vari plugins e codec per ascoltare musica e vedere film
<Davide1985> ok...
<Davide1985> poi devo fare qualcosaltro??
<Davide1985> io sarei per la via del letto...
<Davide1985> se mi scrivi che devo fare magari lo finisco domani mattina...
<yvesBsAs> non credo, chiudi e riapri firefox e vedi se riesci a vedere un filmato su youtube
<Davide1985> devo ripulire la cashe di nuovo...
<Davide1985> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi, ma ha scaricato poco
<Davide1985> + di 200 mega
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<yvesBsAs> e sei tranquillo
<yvesBsAs> poi vedi youtube, se va sei a posto
<Davide1985> ok...
<Davide1985> un ultima informazione...visto che sei stato così gentile...
<Davide1985> su ubuntu c'è un programma che ti fà vedere gli aggiornamenti di Facebook...
<Davide1985> si può installare anche su questo S.O.??
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, fuggo quel sito a gambe levate, ma va youtube?
<Davide1985> sta facendo l'istallazione dei pacchetti...
<yvesBsAs> ok, lascialo fare, dovrebbe risolvere da solo
<Carlin0> Davide1985, penso che tu intenda gwibber
<Davide1985> penso sia lui...si....
<Carlin0> !info gwibber
<ubot-it> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 312 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<yvesBsAs> per facebook controlla sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/ che sicuramente trovi info
<Davide1985> un altra cosa.............so di essere un rompicog....
<Davide1985> ma la curiosità incalza....
<Davide1985> se dovessi istallare un qualche programma nuovo devo trovare un .deb giusto?
<yvesBsAs> no, apri il software center e lo cerchi nella lista
<yvesBsAs> ad occhio e croce ce ne sono 5000 :D
<Carlin0> Davide1985, qualsiasi programma tu debba installare controlla kpackagekit
<yvesBsAs> argh, vero, Kubuntu..
<Davide1985> mi sta facendo il resoconto...
<Carlin0> eviti di installare cazzate o roba contennente malware
<Davide1985> ok...
<Davide1985> fatto!!!!!!!!!
<Davide1985> magari lo riavvio... non si sà mai........
<Davide1985> ed ora.....meraviglie delle meraviglie... lo proviamo....
<Davide1985> wooooooooow
<Davide1985> funziona!!!!
<yvesBsAs> avevi dubbi sulle nostre capacità a queste ore notturne? :P
<Davide1985> ha ha ha
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> Davide1985, devi sapere che yvesBsAs è avvantaggiato da lui è moOOlto più presto :P
<Carlin0> sarà neanche mezzanotte
<Davide1985> ora vado a dormire che domani vado verso la città eterna.....
<Davide1985> con il piccione kubuntizzato....
<Davide1985> grazie mille yvesBsAs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Carlin0> notte Davide1985 e auguri per l'anno nuovo
<Davide1985> se avessi altre difficoltà..........
<Davide1985> ci sentiamo l'anno prossimo!!!!!!
<Davide1985> Grazie! e auguri di buon anno!!!!!
<yvesBsAs> di nulla davi87ME_ peri il resto ci si vede nel 2014 :P
<Carlin0> hai ciccato il nick ghghhgghhghhhg
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<Davide1985> e chi se ne importa.... ;-)
<Carlin0> magari a quello lampeggia tutto lol
<Davide1985> baste che mi ha aiutato... :-) mi può chiamare anche TV.....
<Davide1985> saluti....!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Davide1985> buon anno!!!!!
<yvesBsAs> buon anno, notte Davide1985
<davi87ME_> grazie comunque :P
<davi87ME_> e buon anno a tutti
<Carlin0> altrettanto :o)
<attempt> !auguri
<ubot-it> Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> :)
<Odo> Giorno
<stevr1it> [Enrico],  ho bisongo del tuo aiuto con la scehda ati
<mykan> Ciao
<mykan> posso esporre il mio problema e vedere se qualcuno mi da una soluzione?
<Odo> mykan, ancora non hai chiesto? chiedi se non lo fai nessuno ti rispondera'
<mykan> ok, grazie...
<mykan> allora ...
<mykan> Io ho installato Ubuntu 10.04 (installato 2 giorni fa) ... avevo una versione vecchia ma non facevo un update visto che mi andava benissimo. Praticamente, 2 giorni fa, ho fatto l'update e mi ha scaricato circa 180 MB.
<mykan> Finito l'update, ha installato i files, ha fatto il restart ... e adesso non riesco + a usare Ubuntu
<mykan> Non mi riconosce la tastiera, quindi non posso inserire la password
<mykan> diciamo che non riesco a superare la schermata dello user e password
<remix_tj> mykan: che tastiera hai?
<mykan> il mouse funziona solo se lo stacco e lo collego nuovamente
<Odo> mykan, hai un altra tastiera?
<mykan> no ... è una laptop
<Odo> strano...
<mykan> con il recovery non riesco a far niente infatti si ferma con un errore QWERTY
<mykan> io pensavo di scaricarmi il 10.10 e installarlo
<Odo> mykan, quindi proprio non la riconosce, ma scusa prima d iinstallare con la live ti andava? o hai installato direttamente ?
<Odo> mykan, si ma non installare direttamente prova prima in modalita' live
<mykan> si si ... tutto ha sempre funzinato bene
<mykan> io uso Ubuntu da diversi anni ...
<Odo> la schermata per la scelta del kernel ti va?
<mykan> si
<Odo> hai provato ad usare il kernel precedente?
<mykan> tutti mi danno lo stesso problema
<mykan> penso vi sia stato qualche file installato male
<Odo> allora prendi la live e vedi se lo fa ancora...
<mykan> io pensavo di fare così:
<mykan> mi scarico il 10.10 e lo passo a un cd
<mykan> faccio il restart e lo installo
<mykan> l'unica cosa è che non vorrei perdere nessun file che avevo nella partizione di ubuntu
<Odo> se installi senza formattare non perdi niente
<Odo> ma scusa prova prima con una live..
<mykan> quindi posso fare l'upgrade direttamente con il CD?
<Odo> mykan, non upgrade ma installazione senza formattere
<Odo> e 3 ·... prova prima con una live se la tastiera ti va...
<mykan> in che senso devo provare conn  un live? ...
<mykan> usando il sistema direttamente dal cd?
<Odo> mykan, metti il cd... gli dici di non installare ubuntu e lo lasci caricare... e vedi se la tastiera funziona, in questo modo sei certo che la tastiera funza
<mykan> ok ... proverò prima così
<mykan> mettiamo il caso che tutto funzioni, adesso come procedo per installare il 10.10 che ho nel cd (e che ho provato con il live) senza però cancellare i vecchi file di Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Odo> se installi senza formattare non perdi niente
<mykan> :)
<mykan> perfetto
<mykan> allora provo così
<mykan> volevo solo esser sicuro di avere questa opzione ... grazie per la conferma
<glpiana> mykan, in ogni caso fatti una copia dei dati che non vuoi perdere
<mykan> beh .. una volta entrato lo farò ... però con windows non riesco a vedere la partizione di ubuntu
<glpiana> mykan, comincia a vedere se la tastiera funziona
<mykan> si si .... lo so .... ma sto ancora scaricando il 10.10 ... e devo provarlo sul computer di casa, adesso sono su un altro
<mykan> cmq ... ha sempre funzionato tutto alla grande ... quindi non capisco perchè una versione nuova di Ubuntu non veda la tastiera
<Lorentz_> salve
<Lorentz_> c'è qualcuno al pc?
<Lorentz_> nessuno online?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Lorentz_
<ubot-it> Lorentz_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Lorentz_> ok
<[anubi]> buondì
<Lorentz_> Io avrei un problema con la wireless su ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> Lorentz_, scheda wifi interna o usb?
<Lorentz_> interna
<Lorentz_> solo che essendo la prima volta che tento l'approcio a ubuntu non ho idea di che fare
<glpiana> Lorentz_, il proble è?
<glpiana> *problema
<goku_> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/adventures
<glpiana> !chat | goku_
<ubot-it> goku_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lorentz_> Io accedo ad ubuntu. Provo a connettermi e non va. Però almeno mi segna che ci sono wifi disponibili. Poi controllo i driver e vedo che il BroadCom STA wireless è attivato! Però ce n'è uno il b43 broadcom(mi pare si chiami così)
<Lorentz_> non attivato. allora ci clicco per attivarlo e mi da un errore
<glpiana> Lorentz_, scrivi in un terminale :   lspci | grep -i network
<Lorentz_> e spariscono tutte le wifi
<Lorentz_> se vuoi ti dico che errore mi da
<glpiana> Lorentz_, no, dimmi quello che ti ho chiesto, non altro
<Lorentz_> ok
<Lorentz_> un attimo però che devo uscire da windows
<Lorentz_> e farlo su ubuntu
<glpiana> Lorentz_, collegati via cavo con ubuntu e torna qui
<Lorentz_> cioè via cavo?
<Lorentz_> ho solo un computer
<Lorentz_> e la wireless
<Lorentz_> l'ethernet non ce l'ho
<glpiana> Lorentz_, avvia ubuntu, attaccagli un cavo ethernet e torna qui
<glpiana> ah ecco, senza ethernet è un macello, vabbè. faremo lo stesso
<glpiana> Lorentz_, allora aspetta a riavviare
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, scarica questo pacchetto http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Lorentz_> fatto
<glpiana> Lorentz_, lo dovrai poi copiare nella tua home una volta che sarai sotto a ubuntu
<Lorentz_> nella mia home ovvero nel mio desktop?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, no, nella home ho detto, risorse --> home
<Lorentz_> ok risore-> home
<Lorentz_> ma devo farci qualcosa?
<Lorentz_> o solo copiarlo
<glpiana> Lorentz_, se mi dai il tempo di scrivere te lo spiego
<Lorentz_> ahah ok ok
<glpiana> prima di farci qualsiasi cosa devi andare sul gestre dei driver e levare tutto qullo che hai installato, che sia STA che sia b43 non interessa. tutto
<glpiana> ok fin qui?
<Lorentz_> ok levo tutto
<Lorentz_> rimuovo proprio
<Lorentz_> quindi
<Lorentz_> oppure disattivo?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, sono due operazioni che coincidono
<Lorentz_> ah ok non lo sapevo
<glpiana> Lorentz_, dmmi, versione 32 bit o 64?
<glpiana> *dimmi
<Lorentz_> buona domanda
<Lorentz_> credo 64
<glpiana> Lorentz_, come "credo"? hai accesso il pc ed era installato?
<glpiana> o l'hai installato tu?
<Lorentz_> installato io
<glpiana> ecco, saprai cosa hai scaricato, no?
<Lorentz_> ma nel file iso non c'è scritto che versione è
<glpiana> Lorentz_, eh già no
<glpiana> c'è scritto se è amd64 o se i386
<Lorentz_> si
<Lorentz_> i386
<Lorentz_> ho scaricato quello perchè ho un intel core i5
<Lorentz_> l'altro non è per architetture amd?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, ok, 32bit allora. scarica questo pacchetto http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-2_i386.deb
<glpiana> Lorentz_, no è per 64 bit, non specificamente per amd
<glpiana> Lorentz_, è solo la dicitura
<Lorentz_> ah ok ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, ma non perderti in chiacchiere per favore
<Lorentz_> fatto
<glpiana> Lorentz_, prendi nota adesso, una volta che hai avviato ubuntu ti copi nella tua home sti due pacchetti che ti ho fatto scaricare
<Lorentz_> ok li copio
<glpiana> Lorentz_, fai quello che ti ho detto di fare sui driver sta e broadcom, dopodichè apri un terminale
<Lorentz_> entrambi
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, nel terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter_013-2_i386.deb
<glpiana> Lorentz_, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, a questo punto scrivi: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> Lorentz_, dopo scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, quindi scrivi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, poi digiti: sudo rmmod b43                  e infine      sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> Lorentz_, qualsiasi errore dovessi ottenere, copialo in un file di testo e torna qui
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> se non ottieni errori invece prova a collegarti
<Lorentz_> e quella cosa che mi hai detto di scrivere all'inizio?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, quale?
<glpiana>  lspci | grep -i network <--- quasta?
<glpiana> *questa
<Lorentz_> lspci | grep -i network
<Lorentz_> si
<glpiana> lascia stare, andiamo sulla fiducia, hai detto che hai una broadcom e il cutter di maverick da sempre sto problema, non so perchè non lo correggano
<Lorentz_> ok!
<glpiana> Lorentz_, hai copiato bene i comandi?
<Lorentz_> ora vado
<Lorentz_> e lo faccio
<Lorentz_> si si
<glpiana> ok
<Lorentz_> ci sentiamo dopo
<glpiana> in bocca al lupo
<Lorentz_> grazie mille
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<francesco_> Salve, non riesco a far funzionare il microfono, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> francesco_, che microfono su che pc con che programma?
<francesco_> Un microfono "normale" :D (dovrebbe essere frontmic) su un DELL Studio 1558 con Kubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> con che programma?
<francesco_> glpiana: Ho risolto :D
<francesco_> dovevo abilitare capture da alsamixer
<glpiana> ok
<stevr1it> ciao qualcuno si intende di settaggio di schede video ati?
<glpiana> stevr1it, spiega cosa devi fare
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho installato una nuova ati radeon hd 5750 ho instalalto i suoi driver e funziona tutto nbene solo che ongi tanto i video diventano neri
<glpiana> stevr1it, usi effetti grafici?
<stevr1it> ho guardato nell'xorg e ho visto che ha installato proprio il minimo
<stevr1it> no nessun effetto grafico
<glpiana> stevr1it, con che player?
<stevr1it> tutti
<glpiana> stevr1it, apri un terminale e scrivi  gstreamer-properties
<stevr1it> volc gnome totem
<stevr1it> ok
<glpiana> stevr1it, vai su Video e dimmi cosa leggi come prima impostazione
<stevr1it> rilevamento automatico
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova a modificare quella voce e prova un video
<stevr1it> ok
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova con totem, non con vlc
<stevr1it> glpiana, ho provato a cambaire i settaggi e tornano sempre su automatico,
<stevr1it> solo totem funziona desso
<glpiana> stevr1it, se totm funziona passa su vlc
<glpiana> stevr1it, strumenti --> preferenze
<stevr1it> glpiana, in che senso
<stevr1it> ok
<glpiana> stevr1it, poi clicca su video nella colonna di sinistra
<glpiana> stevr1it, vedi la voce Uscita?
<stevr1it> glpiana, non trovo la voce video
<glpiana> stevr1it, hai aperto le preferenze?
<stevr1it> susa strumewnti-- preferenze dove?
<glpiana> stevr1it, allora la domanda è: hai aperto vlc?
<stevr1it> aahh
<glpiana> stevr1it, hai fatto colazione?
<stevr1it> ehehe scusami
<stevr1it> ok ci sono
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova un po' di uscite e vedi quale non ti da problemi
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> glpiana, andata
<stevr1it> funziona
<stevr1it> grazie
<glpiana> bien
<stevr1it> fatto colazione comunque
<stevr1it> è che sei rapidissimo
<stevr1it> ciao e buon anno
<glpiana> altrettanto
<Spown> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<illupa> Salve
<Lorentz_> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, sì
<Lorentz_> ho fatto tutto
<Lorentz_> più e più volte
<Lorentz_> ma niente
<Lorentz_> non mi da nessun errore nel terminale
<glpiana> Lorentz_, 1 minuto
<Lorentz_> ok
<glpiana> Lorentz_, allora, torna su ubuntu  e dai questi comandi
<glpiana> ifconfig
<glpiana> iwconfig
<glpiana> sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> rfkill list
<glpiana> copia tutto e torna qui
<Lorentz_> ok!
<Lorentz_> a tra un attimo
<Shruikhan> Ciao a tutti
<Peace-> Shruikhan: e cia...
<Shruikhan> Ok
<Shruikhan> Allor aper intenderci correi installare kubuntu insieme a ubuntu e windows
<Shruikhan> ora non voglio effettuare l'installazione di kde su ubuntu perchè inevitabilemente ciò comporta una certa confusione sia nei menu programmi che poi con gdm e kdm
<Peace-> ok
<Shruikhan> poichè uso spesso o l'uno o l'altro o windows mi seccherebbe ogni volta dire quale deve essere gdm o kdm il gestore
<Peace-> Shruikhan: allora come ti avevo suggerito
<Peace-> in canale inglese...
<Shruikhan> ecco il motivo di due sistemi separati
<Peace-> ti direi ...
<illupa> .
<Peace-> fai cosi
<DAMN3dg1rl> ci sono menu service adatti a staccare i programmi gnome da quelli kde
<Lorentz_> eccomi glpiana
<Peace-> DAMN3dg1rl: si ma dia
<Peace-> su
<DAMN3dg1rl> puoi scegliere se usare kdm o gdm indifferentemente
<Peace-> DAMN3dg1rl: è sempre un casotto dai
<Peace-> DAMN3dg1rl: non è un utente esperto su su
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<Peace-> lascia fare quando ha imparato a gestirsi da solo allora...
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq lasci almeno la home separata
<DAMN3dg1rl> unita anzi
<glpiana> Lorentz_, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Lorentz_
<ubot-it> Lorentz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> Shruikhan: fai cosi    /home / swap
<Peace-> Shruikhan: boot non serve
<Peace-> io ho 11.04 e 10.04
<Peace-> e ho / per 11.04 una / per 10.04 da 20 giga l una
<jester-> eh eprchè a home separata lè impurtanta vè
<jester-> quante inutili fisime
<Peace-> poi ho /home  dati
<Peace-> e poi la swappa
<Peace-> jester-: non ho voglia di copiarmi le cose quando sminchio la distro
<jester-> mah
<Peace->  /home ha la cartella shared per tutti gli utenti
<jester-> seghe mentali
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: batte tutti
<Peace-> boh 80 giga da copiare per me non è una sega ...è una palla xD
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, volevo dire home unita
<Lorentz_> glpiana ho fatto
<Lorentz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549049/
<Shruikhan> damn3... che cosa proponevi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, te hai già una installazione di ubuntu ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> quanti gb hai riservato di partizione ?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, io direi che funziona
<Guest74952> salve raga
<glpiana> Lorentz_, vede la rete wifi perfettamente
<Lorentz_> eh ma non si connette
<illupa> perché no serve la home separata?
<Lorentz_> mi chiede di mettere la chiave di rete
<illupa> non*
<Lorentz_> all'infinito
<Peace-> illupa: dipende dai punti di vista io uso la home come dai
<Lorentz_> non riesce a connettersi
<Peace-> illupa: *dati
<illupa> anche io ho la home separata ...
<glpiana> Lorentz_, a quale delle tre provi a connetterti?
<jester-> illupa: perchè cosi non ti fai le seghe e non perdi la vista. Peace- ha dovuto operarsi per raddrizzarla
<Lorentz_> vacca/camboni home
<Guest74952> vorrei installare ubuntu insieme a xp...certi mi consigliano di metterlo su un hd...ma ho letto anche che non conviene...io sto provando ubuntu live...quindi scelgo prova ubuntu...accanto ho letto che cè anche installa ubuntu
<illupa> ;)
<glpiana> Lorentz_, controlla che chiave inserisci e il tipo
<Guest74952> andando avanti trovo l'opzione di partizione?
<Guest74952> è difficile?
<Lorentz_> già controllato
<glpiana> !installazione | Guest74952
<ubot-it> Guest74952: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> Guest74952: certo che va messa su hd
<Peace-> illupa: sai perche dice cosi perche è un danaroso lombardo che si è comprato il macc altro che
<Guest74952> ma un'altro esterno
<Lorentz_> è tutto giusto solo che fa per connettersi
<Lorentz_> ma non si connette
<Lorentz_> mi richiede la chiave
<Lorentz_> la rimetto
<Lorentz_> e lo rifa
<FloodBotIt1> Lorentz_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> hihihi
<Lorentz_> all'infinito
<Shruikhan> orbene DAMN3...
<glpiana> Lorentz_, ha un tasto la wifi?
<ajeje> scusate, un problema da niubbo totale. ho ubuntu 10.04, devo aggiornarla a 10.10 ma non posso farlo online (viaggio con chiavetta a volume) ho scaricato il cd della 10.10, inserito come sorgente ma se tento di fare il passaggio di distribuzione mi dice che dovrà scaricare 1,2Gb... mi sapete dire come fosso forsare la cosa "offline"?? Grazie
<illupa> airbook .
<Lorentz_> si il tasto per riavviare
<Shruikhan> io ho gia una installazione di ubuntu con 4 partizioni una per boot, swap, root e home
<glpiana> Lorentz_, parlo della scheda non del pc
<illupa> io ciò l'olibook ;)
<Peace-> Shruikhan: io non capisco la /boot
<Lorentz_> ah no no
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tab | Shruikhan
<ubot-it> Shruikhan: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Shruikhan> il mio problema si poneva poichè io ho la partizione boot
<Guest74952> ragazzi sapete se è sicura la versione 10.10 Italiano Plus-6 Remix DVD?
<Lorentz_> l'unico tasto è per spegnerla o accenderla
<glpiana> Lorentz_, eh, per spegnere e accendere la scheda?
<Lorentz_> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, non è che hai predisposto una estesa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti sei bruciato l'installazione di kubuntu in caso contrario
<Shruikhan> si perforza
<glpiana> Lorentz_, allora torna di là. se non si connette, apri un terminale e scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<Lorentz_> ok
<Lorentz_> a tra un attimo
<Shruikhan> il numero di partizioni primarie è limitato a 4 con ubuntu e windows faceva 5
<glpiana> Lorentz_, poi premi il tastino un po' di volte, premi ctrl+c e ti copi la roba che è uscita nel terminale
<glpiana> Lorentz_, aspetta
<jester-> Lorentz_: prova a togliere la prortezione nel rutter giusto per vedere
<Lorentz_> ok
<Shruikhan> quindi w7 primaria
<brady> salve scusate non ricordo più come posso controllare il md5sun di una iso scaricata chi mi aiuta?
<Shruikhan> dati primaria
<Lorentz_> come la tolgo?
<Shruikhan> ubuntu su estesa
<Guest74952> se quando installo  ubuntu 10.10 Italiano Plus-6 Remix DVD ed ho dei problemi, voi potete darmi comunque una mano?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, prova anche quello che ha detto jester-
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Shruikhan> ma sono pronto ad allargare la partizione estesa
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, scrivi la tabella di partizione su pastebin.org e passala, specificando dimensini ed albero
<Peace-> Guest74952: no
<Shruikhan> ho già ridotto di 10 gb la part precedente
<brady> grazie
<Shruikhan> sono sotto win
<Peace-> Guest74952: usa la versione standard che non è detto che i remix... poi funzionino bene a causa di n motivi diversi
<Lorentz_> come la tolgo la protezione del router?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, scrivi su pastebin.com ...
<glpiana> Lorentz_, devi guardare sul manuale del router
<jester-> Lorentz_: entrandoci
<Guest74952> ma installando la versione normale poi la posso anche far diventare io come quella remix?
<jester-> come la svesto mica lo chiedi
<Lorentz_> entrando dove? come ci entro? che faccio quando ci entro?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest74952, puoi farlo
<Guest74952> anche le barre di sopra le posso mettere in italiano
<Guest74952> tipo
<Guest74952> system
<Guest74952> in sistema
<FloodBotIt1> Guest74952: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DAMN3dg1rl> Guest74952, puoi
<ajeje> scusate, si può aggiornare ubuntu offline con il cd di installazione?
<Peace-> Guest74952: le remix non sono altro che .... ubuntu+ programmi
<glpiana> ajeje, solo col cd alternate
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | ajeje
<ubot-it> ajeje: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Lorentz_> bon provo a fare quello che mi hai detto
<Shruikhan> humm...
<Lorentz_> glpiana
<Lorentz_> a tra poco
<Shruikhan> allora ci si rivede tra un attimo
<jester-> Lorentz_: sei sicuro di cercare di connettere la tua rete? sembra non criptata
<ajeje> glpiana: grazie!
<Shruikhan> no non ci si rivede tra una ttimo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ajeje,  reinstalla, l'aggiornamento spesso crea casini
<Lorentz_> si si
<Shruikhan> non posso riavviare
<Shruikhan> ho una compilazione in corso
<Shruikhan> allora dicevo
<Lorentz_> comunque ora provo
<Lorentz_> asp
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, cita le statistiche quando esci con ste frasi
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, guarda i log .D
<paccez> Shruikhan, non hai qualcosa tipo Partition Magic o roba simile? In questo modo puoi comunque dirci come è messo il tuo HD
<Shruikhan> e uun attimo mo ve lo dico le so a memoria le partizioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, quello che scriveresti qua scrivilo su pastebin.com , in tal modo abbiamo lo sguardo di insieme
 * DAMN3dg1rl conosce a memoria la tabella di partizione delle proprie installazioni
<ajeje> DAMN3dg1rl: ma aggiornare è molto più facile di per se.... se reinsatllo lui trova la versione precedente e la sovrascrive o devo reimpostare tutto?
<glpiana> ajeje, aggiorna. se la cosa creasse problemi fai sempre in tempo a reinstallare
<glpiana> installare a priori ha poco senso
<DAMN3dg1rl> ajeje, sovrascrive solo /sys /proc e /var , e parte di /etc la /home resta intatta
<DAMN3dg1rl> pertanto  ti tieni le impostazioni come le hai fatte te prima
<Shruikhan> allora da w7 in gestione disco vedo 3 partizioni primarie di w7 (una da 100MiB; 98,7GiB; 163,77GiB), poi ci sono 4 partizioni di ubuntu indicate semplicemente come primarie
<glpiana> 7 partizioni primarie? wow
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<jester-> minchia
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, stesso disco ?
<Shruikhan> Però ierisera ho fatto il resize da ubuntu della partizione da 163.77, e gparted mi ha mostrato che le 4 partizioni di ubuntu sono logiche
<jester-> ha sommato 2 dos e mezzo
<Shruikhan> certo
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, glpiana, credo che il gestore sia incasinato
<ajeje> glpiana: DAMN3dg1rl: grazie!
<jester-> Shruikhan non è possibile visto che la regola è: 4 partioni primarie o 3 + estesa
<jester-> proprio non esiste
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, non conosco il gestore dischi di windows 7
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, quindi prima del blocco esteso delle partizioni di ubuntu che sono (200MiB /boot; 10.1GiB /; 1.0Gib swap, 14.0Gib /home) c'è lo spazio libero di 10 GiB
<glpiana> non capisco neanche perchè stiamo parlando del gestore dischi di windows 7
<jester-> forse confondi le logiche dentro alla estesa per primarie
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, dual boot
<Shruikhan> jester-, appunto non si possono mettere più di 4 primarie windows 7 non le legge bene
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, siamo sul canale di supporto di ubuntu comunque
<jester-> Shruikhan non è w7 che legge male ma le pirlate da partition magic
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, allarga la estesa di 20 gb, crea una / di 10 gb e allarga /home a venti
<jester-> chissa perchè non usare la live e gparted
<Shruikhan> windows 7 no ha supporto nativo a ext4
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: che è os della bambola?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, os della bambila ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, volevo dire  /home a 10 , non 20
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, a quanto pare il tipo sta compilano ..
<jester-> Shruikhanle operazioni su partizioni, visto che entrano in ballo altri fs è piu sicuro e logico farle da live linux
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: della bambola*
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, ritorniamo al punto del discorso
<Shruikhan> la partizione /boot la utilizzo dacchè sulle guide canoniche di linux e ubuntu è consigliato utilizzarla e devo dire che la utilizzo dalla 5.04 di ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, quando hai finito di compilare riavvia con una live, installi gparted, anzi è già presente su ubuntu-live e ti connetti a questo canale da webchat.freenode.net usando firefox
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, ma perchè devo avviare la live quando gparted è installato su ubuntu??
<DAMN3dg1rl> parlare di fantasmi non è il topic di questo
<jester-> Shruikhanparlavi si seven
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, non puoi agire su un sistema attivo
<jester-> che seven non vedeva bla bla
<jester-> che avevi 32 primarie
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, ma non ho capito cosa volete fare...
<Shruikhan> e cosa dovrei fare
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, metterti nella condizione di ridimensionare le partizioni
<jester-> <Shruikhan> la partizione /boot la utilizzo dacchè sulle guide canoniche di linux e ubuntu è consigliato utilizzarla e devo dire che la utilizzo dalla 5.04 di ubuntu
<jester-> e ti serve aiuto?
<jester-> e la /boot con l'avvento di pc con bios senza problema di leggere solo iproimi 512 mb del disco è inutile
 * DAMN3dg1rl si incazza con Shruikhan , NON LINUX, ma GNU/Linux , e se usa da cos' tanto tempo GNU/Linux, come fa a non gestire una tabella di partizione ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, stai trollandoci per il fondoschiena o cosa ?
<Shruikhan> Shruikhan, non sto trollando
<Shruikhan> eccaspita
<Shruikhan> il succo è che ho burg
<Shruikhan> ho ubuntu
<Shruikhan> voglio anche kubuntu ma non voglio impiastare ubuntu
<Shruikhan> e voglio condividere swap e home
<jester-> Shruikhan e che ci vuole
<Shruikhan> eccerto e che ci vuole
<paccez> Shruikhan, allora perché non installi Kubuntu normalmente? Nell'installazione gli dici di usare come swap e home quelle che hai già e gli dici di non formattarle
<paccez> punto
<jester-> Shruikhan ricavi una partizione, usi altro disco per la / monti di cinseguenza
<paccez> poi a mano modifichi il grub per avere anche kubuntu
<Shruikhan> il problema sono i kernel della partizione boot che su ubuntu sono alla 2.35.24 mentre su kde soino alla 2.35.22
<Shruikhan> che succede se installo kubuntu_??
<Shruikhan> quello che idealmente vorrei è due root gemelle
<Shruikhan> una con kubuntu una con ubuntu
<jester-> Shruikhan uno che usa linux dal 2005 che problemi ha con le partizioni
<Shruikhan> stessa boot per entrambi
<Shruikhan> eddalle con le partizioni, il problema è che non so come si comporta il sistema operativo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, i kernel in /boot se ne fottono, grub gli pesca come sa lui
<paccez> Shruikhan, non so cosa diavolo sia la partizione di Boot, ma installare il tutto è 'na cazzata. La partizione di boot non è gestita ancora da file di grub? Non puoi editare quelli?
<jester-> Shruikhancome voi che si coporti, userà la sua / indove casso la installi e home e swap comune che gia hai
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, allora il punto era questo implicitamente descritto da te
<jester-> gli devi solo dire quali partizioni  usare (montare) come home e swap
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, se lavori su un sistema attivo non hai lo sguardo di insieme
<Shruikhan> se io installo kubuntu ma non gli dico quale deve essere la partizione di boot, l'installer creerà un ramo dell'albero
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi lavorare da LIVE
<Shruikhan> e ci schiaffa dentro i kernel
<DAMN3dg1rl> quindi qua stiamo parlando di fantasmi
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, se non dai la /boot schiaffa il kernel in /
<jester-> Shruikhane visto che hai la fisima della boot la farai montare come boot
<jester-> che c'è di cosi complicato
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: poi se ha il pc novantenne non trova
<Shruikhan> ok nulla di complicato, solo volevo fare tutto senza fot**re ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ho un bug nel bios, cmnq è in fatto isolato... a mio avviso la boot è utile solo in caso di grosse differenze tra le distro
<Shruikhan> Riassumo per intenderci. Voglio una unica partizione di boot con i kernel di *Buntu e due diverse root
<Shruikhan> Seleziono cosa avviare da burg
<giovanni> ho una domandina riguardo a pitivi
<glpiana> Shruikhan, se installi la stessa versione di ubuntu e kubuntu il kernel è identico
<giovanni> salve a tutti
<jester-> Shruikhan sicuro che non trolli?
<giovanni> ho fatto un video con musica e tutto
<Shruikhan> non trollo sto cercando di riflettere sul fatto con voi.
<Shruikhan> Burg carica il kernel ok?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, sto per invitare gli opz a kickarti , poi torni fra un po' quando avrai le idee chiare
<giovanni> ora faccio il rendering clicco sul pulsante e non succede nulla
<glpiana> Shruikhan, per riflettere passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, ok
<giovanni> qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire come mai?
<jester-> <Shruikhan> il problema sono i kernel della partizione boot che su ubuntu sono alla 2.35.24 mentre su kde soino alla 2.35.22
<jester-> e quando mai
<giovanni> volevo fare un regalo a una persona
<DAMN3dg1rl> giovanni, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi a peace-
<Shruikhan> ora quando burg ha caricato il kernel, dal momento che è lo stesso è burg stesso che dice poi al kernel dove prendere il resto dei file.. e quindi quale root scegliere?
<giovanni> ok
<giovanni> grazie
<Lorentz_> glpiana
<Lorentz_> rieccomi
<Lorentz_> ancora niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, sai cosa sia grub ? burg fa la stessa cosa :D
<Lorentz_> ho fatto quello che mi hai detto
<glpiana> giovanni, non conosco il programma, ma prova ad avviarlo da terminale e a farlo girare. controlla se appare qualcosa a terminale quando non fa nulla
<jester-> Shruikhan  che è sto burg
<jester-> angramma di grub?
<crossed> buongiorno ragazzi...mi servirebbe una mano per formattare un HDD da 640 GB in Fat32
<jester-> anagramma*
<glpiana> Lorentz_, allora recupera il manuale del tuo router e porva a rimuovere momentaneamente la protezione della tua wifi
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, non è possibile
<jester-> crossed: usa gparted
<DAMN3dg1rl> fat32 al massimo 40 gb
<giovanni> glpiana: ci ho provato ma avviandolo da terminale succedono cose strane, quando provo a caricare il progetto mi apre altre cartelle invece
<crossed> uso gparted o non è possibile
<crossed> decidetevi per favore
<glpiana> giovanni, ascolta, quando "escono cose starne" copiale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<crossed> io l'ho comprato ed era fat32
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, per partizionare gparted usa, ma non oltre i limiti massimi del fat32
<Shruikhan> SCUSATEMI
<jester-> crossed: 'rova con gprated, anche se è da ciucchi 640 giga sola partizione e pure in fat
<Lorentz_> ho provato a connettermi anche con quella vodafone che non è protetta ma niente
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | Shruikhan
<ubot-it> Shruikhan: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Shruikhan> glpiana ho chiesto scusa
<Shruikhan> non volevo urlare
<glpiana> ma lol
<Shruikhan> mi sono accorto di aver confuso una cosa
<Shruikhan> e quindi ho chiesto scusa a DAMN3dg1rl e quanti credevano stessi trollando
<glpiana> !chat | Shruikhan
<ubot-it> Shruikhan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, effettivamente posso anche far condividere la boot
<crossed> ma se faccio la formattazione dell HDD in fat32 mi esplode l' HD oppure resta vivo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, direi
<Lorentz_> glpiana non si connette neanche con la rete non protetta
<jester-> crossed: perchè in fat?
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, non si capisce hai il disco in fat32 e vuoi cambiare tabella di partizioni ?
<glpiana> Lorentz_, allora non so aiutarti. la schda a vedere gli output funziona e vede le reti
<DAMN3dg1rl> ottimo, usa gparted
<glpiana> Lorentz_, una delle reti che vedi non ha protezione. prova con quella per vedere come si comporta
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non sa usare l'italiano.. lui ha comprato un disco in fat32 , vuole formattarlo in altro modo
<Lorentz_> già provato non si connette
<Lorentz_> :S
<Shruikhan> una domanda.... Qualcuno di voi è percaso riuscito a far funzionare l'hybrid boost (una sorta di sli)?
<crossed> no...ho il disco in NTFS e lo voglio in FAT32 perkè senno' la PS2 non lo legge
<Lorentz_> e se provassi a reinstallare ubuntu?
<Lorentz_> e rifare la procedura?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: e quando mai vendono hd da 640 giga in fat
<jester-> gia formattati
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, mi pare che ps2 legga ext3
<jester-> forse ha preso un pendrive usb e si confonde con la grandezza
<glpiana> Lorentz_, ti avevo chiesto un comando prima. l'hai postato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<Lorentz_> ah
<Lorentz_> no asp
<Lorentz_> si ora te lo posto
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, puoi fare una partizione in fat32 max 80 bg
<DAMN3dg1rl> *gb
<crossed> doveva essere fat xk ho provato a mettere 1 iso da 4.4 gb e mi diceva ke era troppo grande e scusate per la k
<Lorentz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549060/
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, fat32 max 3,9 gb per il singolo file
<glpiana> Lorentz_, non so dirti
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq,, stai tentando di piratare del software ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, jester-, ci sta un ban
<crossed> io ne ho messo uno di 4.4 e non entrava
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, ???
<crossed> non sto cercando di piratare
<DAMN3dg1rl> [13:09:27] <crossed> doveva essere fat xk ho provato a mettere 1 iso da 4.4 gb e mi diceva ke era troppo grande e scusate per la k
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, ho letto anche prima. che c'entra con il piratare il software?
<DAMN3dg1rl> si sta cercando di usare una iso su una ps2... mi pare 4.4 gb la dimensione di un game
<crossed> devo mettere una iso qualsiasi in un hard disk
<crossed> non ho detto niente al riguardo
<crossed> e poi ho l'originale del gioco
<glpiana> crossed, vai tranquillo
<crossed> ok...grazie
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549062/
<giovanni> ops
<giovanni> sbagliato stanza :P
<crossed> comunque io so che la ps2 non riconosce hdd formattati in ntfs
<crossed> e deve essere in fat32 per farlo riconoscere
<crossed> ho la modifica legale sulla ps2 (freeMCboot)e questa modifica permette di vedere film e musica e foto da hdd con un programma ma non mi legge l'hd
<Shruikhan> DAMN3dg1rl, per caso hai un notebook con subwoofer? Fino ad ora anche con maverick non sono riuscito ad abilitare il  LFE...
<DAMN3dg1rl> Shruikhan, no
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa alsamixer da terminale, dovresti abilitarlo con M
<Shruikhan> Qualcuno di voi è riuscito ad utilizzare il soobwore inegrato nel notebook (per chi lo ha)
<Shruikhan> no si può fare
<crossed> comunque si puo' formattare 1 hdd da 640 gb in fat 32? si o no? ora è in ntfs ...si puo'?
<crossed> DAMN3dg1rl : quindi non si puo' formattare in fat32?
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi fare una partizioen più piccola
<crossed> credo che la ps2 non lo legga se è partizionato
<crossed> mi sembra di averlo letto...ora controllo
<Shruikhan> Ragazzi, ho notato che ora il driver video proprietario nvidia riconosce meglio la vga integrata e quella discreta, però non sono riuscito ad abilitare lo sli in modo che la vga discreta dia l'output video e lavori in combinato con la vga integrata entrambe nvidia..
<Shruikhan> C'è qualche novità?
<Costa> Scusate, riuescite a vedere il sito di ubuntu? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<paccez> Costa, è offline per manutenzione
<Costa> ah ok grazie
<speppa> salve!
<speppa> solo a me il forum non si apre? ricarico ma la pagina resta bianca :|
<Costa> speppa dicono che il sito è in manutenzione
<speppa> Costa: aah ok grazie :D
<crossed> DAMN3dg1rl : ho letto che la ps2 legge solo la 1a partizione... mentre la seconda non la legge...quindi che devo fare?
<jester-> speppa: leggi il topic
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, partiziona 80 gb in fat32 , la prima part
<pa> scusate, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come compilare xtables-addons-source? mi crea un .tar.bz2 in /usr/src , che se scompatto genera modules/xtables-addons
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq non puoi mettere files più grandi di 3.9 gb o diche che il disco è pieno
<pa> ho provato a compilare un kernel con make-kpkg ma i moduli addons non ci sono
<crossed> lo so
<crossed> ma almeno mi leggerà i film
<jester-> pa il kernel va configurato prima di compilarlo
<pa> jester-, l'avevo fatto, prima di scompattare il tar
<pa> forse devo rifarlo
<pa> aspetta
<speppa> jester-: quale?
<jester-> speppa: quando entri nel canale ti appare il topic
<speppa> jester-: tutto il sito mi da pagina bianca, forum documentazione ecc. tutto ubuntu-it.org in bianco
<jester-> mo lo vedi con /topic
<jester-> c'è un link alla fine vacci
<speppa> aaaaa
<speppa> ok grazie
<crossed> a me partono sia forum che sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<crossed> DAMN3dg1rl : posso fare la partizione da 80 GB in fat32 e l' altra in NTFS?
<DAMN3dg1rl> crossed, ntfs la monteresti con windows o con gnu/linux ? ntfs la sconsiglio a priori.. se non ne hai bisogno usa ext3
<crossed> mi serve per windows la ntfs....cosi' metto  i dati su ntfs e quando mi servono sulla play li passo...ma ora ho ubuntu nel mio netbook e quindi mi serve ntfs perche l' hdd lo uso su windows principalmente
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai ntfs
<DAMN3dg1rl> auguri per i tuoi dati :D
<Costa> Esiste un modo per impedire di ricaricare software rimosso tempo fa quando uno fa l' avanzamento di versione?
<crossed> dati già salvati
<micheleainardi> ciao
<Giovanni_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549072/      a cosa è dovuto questo problema?
<micheleainardi> ho impostato la connessione automatica alla Wireless ma ogni volta mi chiede la password. Si può impostare che si connetta senza chiedere la password?
<Costa> http://ubuntu-it.org/ è ripartito
<crossed> ok...allora faccio le partizioni damn
<micheleainardi> sono andato in utenti/privilegi/ connetti a reti WIFI ..... ma riavviando mi chiede sempre la password
<Giovanni_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549072/      a cosa è dovuto questo problema che appare quando avvio "strumento di configurazione ntfs" da terminale?  xk da sistema--> amministrazione--> ntfs-cofig non parte
<crossed> DAMN3dg1rl : ma se partiziono l' hard disk quando vado su computer vedo 1 unico hard disk e dentro ci vedo due cartelle oppure vedo due hard disk?
<DAMN3dg1rl> due partizioni vedi
<utente> weeeeee
<utente> cosa
<micheleainardi> qualcuno m sa aiutare su come eliminare la password per la connessione al WIFI ?
<utente> no
<micheleainardi> si connette automaticamente e devo inserire la password di sistema
<micheleainardi> vorrei che non me la chiedesse
<utente> ma qualcuno sa rubare le pass di faceboo plz
<micheleainardi> please help me :)
<utente> chi mi sa dire per scoprire le password email
<EsUlU> Scusatemi io dovrei installare vmware server da dove devo partire?
<EsUlU> jester-
<EsUlU> ci sei
<EsUlU> ?
<utente> chi mi aiuta
<utente> per le pass
<filo1234> utente: ?
<filo1234> cosa significa la tua domanda?
<filo1234> m8: usi netowork-manager?
<filo1234> network*
<utente> cosi so la password di facebook
<filo1234> ?
<utente> non la so piu come facio
<filo1234> !chat | utente
<ubot-it> utente: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> utente, stai trollando ?
<m8> filo1234, :O
<m8> filo1234, nu
<filo1234> m8: ho sbagliatio era pe rmichele ma il tab mi ha fregato
<m8> ok :)
<filo1234> :D
<utente> scusa ma cihi mi po aiutare a scoprire password si msn
<utente> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<utente> xcsacyb
<utente> hcuyjpo0987runmedmcos
<FloodBotIt1> utente: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pinketta90> ciao a tutti
<pinketta90> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | pinketta90
<ubot-it> pinketta90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pinketta90> grazie filo1234
<pinketta90> il mio problema è che ho scaricato la nuova versione di ubuntu la 10.10 e quando la masterizzo sia da win che da debian al riavvio del pc, non boota da cd rom
<filo1234> pinketta90: hai fatto masterizzazione com eimmagine?
<filo1234> immagine*
<pinketta90> da linux si
<pinketta90> ho fatto crea disco da immagine
<pinketta90> in windows invece ho masterizzato tramite nero
<filo1234> pinketta90: hai impostato il bios del pc per partire da cd?
<pinketta90> certo
<filo1234> pinketta90: verificato l'md5 ?
<pinketta90> è già impostato perchè ieri ho messo debian ma adesso volevo provare la nuova versione di ubuntu perchè la mia 8.10 parla per metà inglese
<pinketta90> no come si fa?
<filo1234> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pinketta90> io adesso sono connessa dal debian, e ho l'immagine di ubuntu 10 sul desk
<pinketta90> devo verificare l'md5 della versione 10 giusto?
<filo1234> si
<pinketta90> ok aspetta
<pinketta90> il comando devo farlo da terminale? o posso aprire il file md5 txt?
<pinketta90> filo
<pinketta90> filo1234:  mi è uscito l'md5
<pinketta90> adesso?
<filo1234> controlla se corrisponde
<pinketta90> il cd masterizzato non me lo fa prp aprire
<filo1234> controlla se l'iso che hai scaricato corrisponde e poi controlla se l'iso masterizzata sul cd corrisponde anch'essa
<filo1234> devi montare il cd come iso e poi fare il controllo
<pinketta90> l md5 che ho controllato è proprio dell iso che io ho scaricato e ke adesso è sul desktop
<filo1234> si ma corrisponde o no?
<pinketta90> adesso col tasto destro sull immagine devo montarla come unita?
<pinketta90> corrisponde a che cosa?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> all'md5 del sorgente
<filo1234> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pinketta90> si sono andata qui dove dici tu
<filo1234> eh
<pinketta90> uff -.- non capisco!
<filo1234> guarda l'md5 del sorgente e vedi se corrisponde con il tuo
<filo1234> cosa non capisci?
<pinketta90> qual è quel del sorgente
<pinketta90> per sorgente tu intendi quello che ho preso dalla rete?
<filo1234> nell'elenco degli md5 delle varie iso
<pinketta90> ah sul sito di dove l ho preso?
<filo1234> ma lo leggi l link che ti ho dato?
<filo1234> er verificare la Md5Sum della iso di Ubuntu fare riferimento a questa pagina.
<filo1234> .... link
<pinketta90> si l ho letto
<pinketta90> ok aspetta sto leggendo il link :D
<pinketta90> assafà verificata... è la stessa!
<pinketta90> ubuntu 10 desktop i386
<pinketta90> non ero andata su questo link, quindi non potevo sapere :)
<pinketta90> adesso che è uguale che faccio?
<pinketta90> filo1234: ?
<pinketta90> filo1234: adesso posso masterizzarlo?
<filo1234> non l'avevi gia masterizzata?
<pinketta90> si ma non mi parte proprio
<pinketta90> cioè come se quando la masterizzo il cd va in palla
<pinketta90> non me lo vede proprio nell unità
<filo1234> masterizza  avelocità bassa
<BeBoPt> Hola
<filo1234> sarà un cd cinese
<pinketta90> io masterizzo in debian con creazione cd/dvd va bn?
<pinketta90> no macchè è un philips rw l ho sempre usato e va benissimo
<BeBoPt> mi spiegate perche con vim se premo i tasti direzionali scrive le lettere?
<filo1234> si ma devi masterizzare come immagine iso
<pinketta90> il cd è garantito
<filo1234> BeBoPt: man vim
<BeBoPt> simpatia
<pinketta90> allora filo1234 faccio creazione cd dvd
<jester-> ancora vim?
<pinketta90> poi ti dico ke mi esce
<filo1234> BeBoPt: non è simpatia è così...
<jester-> masochista?
<pinketta90> ora mi esce il masterizzatore e la velocità metto il minimo?
<pinketta90> e faccio scrivi
<filo1234> BeBoPt: se sei in modalità ins vi funzion acosì non c'è uun perchè
<birillocat> Salve a tutti
<jester-> pinketta90: scrivi iso nè. non copiare
<BeBoPt> le palle.. chissa che strani maneggi hanno messo il /etc/vim.rc
<birillocat> posso fare una domanda da neofita?
<filo1234> BeBoPt: è una vita che è così vi o vim
<pinketta90> devo proprio masterizzarlo cioè il contenuto dell iso deve stare sul cd, non la copia del file iso in sè
<pinketta90> jester-:  che vuoidire?
<filo1234> BeBoPt: se non sai le cose non sparare a vanvera
<filo1234> pinketta90: scrivi immagine
<pinketta90> ok perfetto, rimasterizzo allora
<BeBoPt> filo1234: se te installi vim dai sorgetti da zero nn hai ste minchiate
<jester-> pinketta90: che si deve scrivere la iso, se lacopi tal quale è poi normale che il cd no parta
<BeBoPt> quindi è qualcosa nei file di configurazione
<pinketta90> no ma infatti io l'avevo scritta e non copiata
<pinketta90> ma comunque non andava
<pinketta90> e me lo fa solo con questa, con le altre no
<jester-> pinketta90: usa k3b
<pinketta90> adesso ho cambiato rw
<pinketta90> che cos'è k3b?
<pinketta90> sono nuova di linux scusate
<birillocat> Vorrei abbandonare il mondo microsoft definitivamente
<jester-> è un client tipo nero
<birillocat> Ho una macchina a 64 bit
<filo1234> BeBoPt: se lo installi da sorgenti te lo compili come vuoi tu
<filo1234> BeBoPt: allora instalatelo dai sorgenti ma comunque vim in inserimento è sempre stato così
<pinketta90> ah io ho debian adesso però non ubuntu
<birillocat> Esiste una scheda wireless che supporti i driver a 64 bit?
<jester-> birillocat: è il driver non la scheda
<attempt> pinketta90 sai aprire un terminale?
<pinketta90> sì
<pinketta90> ce l ho già aperto
<pinketta90> normale o amministrator?
<attempt> aprilo scrivi su e metti la password
<pinketta90> su come sudo?
<attempt> apt-get install k3b    e'un programma di masterizzazione.  si.
<birillocat> ciao jester, posso farti una domanda?
<pinketta90> ok
<Deckard> Buongiorno a tutti, e auguri di buon anno
<pinketta90> è uscito
<pinketta90> ivana is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<filo1234> attempt: sta usando debian
<pinketta90> si ho debian
<attempt> gia' e come ospite vedo.
<Deckard> ho un problema con il driver video di un notebook Asus K50C. Il video è intel gfx
<pinketta90> volevo mettere ubuntu perchè qui non c'è il gestore pacchetti synaptic
<Deckard> non trovo i driver giusti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pinketta90> e non riesco a installare flash player con sudo nemmeno cn ubuntu dal pc di papà
<jester-> Deckard: driver di serie o esterno?
<attempt> pinketta ti devi loggare come amministratore o non installi k3b
<pinketta90> essendo inesperta con linux il terminale è proprio arabo
<pinketta90> attempt: te l ho chiesto infatti, ho detto terminale normale o admin
<Deckard> che intendi? non c'è nessun driver se non quello standard da 800x600
<jester-> Deckard: intel è supportata con l'open e non mi pare esistano driver dedicati se non da qualche repo dove hanni taroccato
<pinketta90> perfetto terminale root aperto
<birillocat> Io ho una scheda Hamlet e due schede linksys  ma nessuna di questa leggendo i vari forum non sono supportate, (solo nella versione a 32 bit) , esiste qualche scheda che la versione a 64 bit me la veda?
<jester-> dove hanno*
<attempt> prova con l'admin.
<DAMN3dg1rl> pinketta90, apt-get install k3b
<DAMN3dg1rl> se sei in terminale root
<pinketta90> sta installando
<DAMN3dg1rl> non usare synaptic su kubuntu, ti incasini l'os
<jester-> birillocat: 32 o 64 le istess se ui driver stanno nel kernel
<Deckard> il mio problema è che lo schermo è 1366x768 mentre il driver in uso supporta solo 800x600 o meno
<pinketta90> DAMN3dg1rl:  io vogio mettere ubuntu nn kubuntu
<Deckard> quindi tutto viene allargato
<jester-> Deckard: portatile o fisso
<birillocat> ho provato, ma non riesco a farle partire nessuna delle 3
<filo1234> Deckard: synaptic non c'è su kubuntu di default
<Deckard> notebook Asus K50C
<filo1234> DAMN3dg1rl: ^
<pinketta90> attempt:  ma io adesso già sto masterizzando xò
<DAMN3dg1rl> filo1234, apppunto
<jester-> Deckard: sicuro che monti una intel? lspci | grep -i vga cosa dice
<DAMN3dg1rl> pinketta90, k3b è per kubuntu ..
<Deckard> un attimo....
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: hai le paturnie oggi?
<filo1234> k3b è per chi vuol installarlo
<attempt> ok. se il cd non viene a modo usi k3b la prossima volta. k3b e' il top dei programmi di masterizzazione per linux.
<pinketta90> DAMN3dg1rl:  a me l ha suggerito attempt
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: cambia il fornitore
<filo1234> DAMN3dg1rl: dove sta scritto che è per kubuntu?
<pinketta90> ok... e invece per flash player ke posso far?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pinketta90, flash spe
<attempt> una volta installato ubuntu ti diciamo per ubuntu.
<pinketta90> attempt:  è uscito processing triggers for menu nel terminale
<Deckard> dunque...dice SIS!! 771/671
<DAMN3dg1rl> pinketta90, scarica il coso giusto e scompattalo in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<attempt> lascialo finire
<pinketta90> ok attempt se riuscirò a metterlo :p
<Deckard> che dici posso cercare sul sito SiS ?
<Lorentz_> qualcuno sa come far funzionare il mouse trust su ubuntu?
<pinketta90> attempt: è uscito di nuovo la riga di comando
<pinketta90> come se aspettasse un comando
<jester-> Deckard: sis non è intel
<attempt> chiudi il terminale se vuoi. vedi se hai k3b nel menu. oppure lo lanci sempre da terminale dando k3b. e' facile masterizzare iso con k3b.
<Lorentz_> oiiii
<Deckard> ..buffo però, sullo chassis del notebook c'è un adesivo che dice VGA intel Gfx
<attempt> pinketta90 ormai finisci di masterizzare il cd che stai facendo con il programma che avevi e poi installa ubuntu.
<pinketta90> attempt:  c'èèèèèèèèèèè
<jester-> Deckard: amministrazione/drover esterni non suggerisce niente?
<jester-> cioè driver aggiuntivi
<Deckard> lo so che intel non è SiS, e, adesso che ci faccio caso, avevo anche letto che intel avrebbe impiegato chipset SiS sulla fascia bassa
<pinketta90> mancano 9 minuti alla fine della masterizzazione
<jester-> Deckard: le intel vanno anche se il driver non è dei migliori
<attempt> pinketta90 se il cd viene male anche stavolta la prox usi k3b. riconosce la iso da solo e la masterizza iso. metti la velocita' piu' bassa, 4x, e usa un cd non rw preferibilmente. poi installa ubuntu. chiedi pure qui. io ora vado.
<jester-> Deckard: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Deckard> amministrazione/driver hardware mi dice: Nessun driver proprietario è in uso su queswto sistema
<pinketta90> grazie attempt :D
<pinketta90> buon anno!
<Deckard> questo è ciò che ottengo: ii  xserver-xorg-video-sis               1:0.10.2-2                                      X.Org X server -- SiS display driver ii  xserver-xorg-video-sisusb            1:0.9.3-1                                       X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
<filo1234> !paste | Deckard
<ubot-it> Deckard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Deckard: lsmod | grep sis
<Deckard> sis_agp                 4015  1  agpgart                31724  1 sis_agp sata_sis                3332  2
<jester-> Deckard: il driver è ii uso, incolla la risposta a xrandr nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Deckard
<ubot-it> Deckard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Deckard> non ho capito, scusa..
<Deckard> il driver è in uso?
<jester-> Deckard: il driver è ii uso, incolla la risposta a xrandr nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Deckard
<ubot-it> Deckard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Deckard> non so come usare il pastebin, ho provato ad incollare, e poi?
<jester-> leggi bene il messaggio
<pinketta90> masterizzazione finita..
<pinketta90> vado a vedere se boota!
<jester-> Deckard: una volta fatto paste devi incollare qui il link alla pagiana
<pinketta90> baci!
<Deckard> riprovo!
<Deckard> in "poster" ci ho messo il mio nick, ho incollato l'output
<Deckard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549102/
<Deckard> così?
<jester-> Deckard: devi incollare la risposta al comando: xrandr
<Deckard> nel terminale?...ok, ci provo...
<Deckard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549105/
<jester-> Deckard: non supporta oltre 800x600 vedi sul sito se passano qualcosa
<Deckard> mi sembra di capire...ciò che già sapevo....e risoluzioni disponibili sono solo 640x480 e 800x600
<Deckard> ok, proverò, mille grazie
<misternoob> ciao a tutti
<misternoob> non riesco a sentire dalla scheda audio ,ho i driver alsa e ho settato tutto a manetta ma nada , la scheda audio via lspci è
<misternoob> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<misternoob> sapreste aiutarmi a farla funzionare?
 * xfire78xx sera e buon anno nuovo :)
<misternoob> sera xfire78xx =) buon anno nuovo anche a te
<xfire78xx> ciao misternoob grazie :)
<misternoob> :) ho un problema con la scheda audio, è la VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) e ho i driver alsa , ho installato anche alsa-oss ma non funziona comunque, non si sente nulla e non è danneggiata dato che da win si sente
<misternoob> :) ho un problema con la scheda audio, è la VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) e ho i driver alsa , ho installato anche alsa-oss ma non funziona comunque, non si sente nulla e non è danneggiata dato che da win si sente
<cfont> ciao a tutti :)
<misternoob> ciao cfont
<misternoob> :) ho un problema con la scheda audio, è la VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) e ho i driver alsa , ho installato anche alsa-oss ma non funziona comunque, non si sente nulla e non è danneggiata dato che da win si sente
<shadenzo> misternoob   i problemi  audio sono molto specifici difficili da risolvere con l'aiuto della chat : Google , google google
<misternoob> lo so infatit la chat è stata la mia ultima spiaggia
<misternoob> ho cercato su google ma non ho trovato un granchè di aiuto
<misternoob> l'unica cosa è stato installare alsa-oss
<misternoob> ma nulla comunque, quindi ho deciso di dar fastidio alla comunità :P
<shadenzo> tranqui
<shadenzo> chiedere è sempre lecito
<misternoob> grazie :P comunque ora vi saluto che vado via, buon anno a tutti voi ragazzi della comunità e spero magari di trovare una soluzione e in futuro poter dare una mano :P ciao
<davi87ME> ciao ragazzi
<davi87ME> e buon anno a tutti
<davi87ME> ho un problemino da qualche giorno con la mia ubuntu 10.10 su msi wind U100 processore Atom che non mi aveva mai dato problemi fino ad ora
<davi87ME> mi si freeza tutto
<davi87ME> e devo riavviare meccanicamente
<davi87ME> così random dopo un imprecisato tempo di utilizzo
<davi87ME> che di solito non supera le due ore
<davi87ME> qualche idea?
<Manolo> Ciao ho un problema con ubuntu 9.10 non mi va più il tasto sx del mouse (che in un altro pc funziona) cosa posso fare?
<yvesBsAs> ciao Manolo, in che senso non va più? non agisce più del tutto o non riesci a far andare il doppio click?
<Manolo> Non mi apre più nessuna cartella :(
<yvesBsAs> apri un qualcisasi fole di testo e prova a selezionarlo (mantieni il pusante sinistro pigiato e muovi il mouse), dimmi se si seleziona o no
<yvesBsAs> *file
<Manolo> si lo seleziona
<yvesBsAs> quindi il mouse va
<yvesBsAs> ora, nel terminale, scrivi
<yvesBsAs> nautilus
<yvesBsAs> e dimmi se si apre
<Manolo> aperto dopo questa riga (nautilus:2285): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<yvesBsAs> non dovrebbe creare quel problema, comunque dammi un secondo che vedo se trovo riscontri
<yvesBsAs> Manolo, c'era un problema con nautilus-dropbox sulla 9.10:
<yvesBsAs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/452679
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 452679 in nautilus "nautilus copy, move, or drag n drop to nas kills desktop (dropbox issue)" [Medium,Invalid]
<yvesBsAs> prova a disinstallare quell'estensione
<Manolo> è mesi che uso ubuntu su questo pc non penso sia un bug
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<yvesBsAs> tentar non nuoce, rimuovi quel pacchetto, quindi fai un logout -> login (o riavvia, come vuoi), quindi riprova
<Manolo> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)nE: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yvesBsAs> chiudi synaptic :P
<Manolo> idem
<Manolo> stesse righe
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, ma il mouse agisce o no?
<Manolo> no
<Manolo> non ho disinstallato niente non vedo come possa agire
<yvesBsAs> O_o, non ho afferrato...
<Manolo> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nautilus-dropbox
<Manolo> non ho questo pacchetto
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<yvesBsAs> vai in sistema -> preferenze -> mouse
<Manolo> ok
<Manolo> è in inglese
<yvesBsAs> ??
<Manolo> ci son tre schede general accessibility e touchpad
<yvesBsAs> ma hai aggiornato a fondo o no?
<Manolo> ho ubuntu in inglese
<Manolo> non ho messo i pacchetti di lingua
<Manolo> è aggiornato
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, in tempo disponibile per il doppio click, mettilo a più della metà, nella prima scheda
<Manolo> sarebbe double-click timeout?
<yvesBsAs> penso di si
<Manolo> ok
<yvesBsAs> prova ora se apre le cartelle
<Manolo> bingo grazie fratello :)
<yvesBsAs> mi era già successo con un mouse della mutua :P
<Manolo> se passi in Sardegna fammi un fischio :) buon anno a presto ora chiudo l'ufficio finalmente
<yvesBsAs> buon anno anche a te, buone feste :D
<pa> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe ad installare xtables-addons su ubuntu 10.10?
<illupa> pa, cercale nei pacchetti.....?!
<pa> illupa, cercale cosa?
<illupa> xtable-addons
<pa> beh, xtables-addons non esiste
<pa> c'è solo xtables-addons-source
<pa> ma non riesco a compilarlo
<illupa> capisco ...
<ciunix> ciao a tutti e buon anno
<ciunix> chi sa dirmi qualche tool di analisi dei log per un server esposto su internet?
<yvesBsAs> ciao ciunix , non capisco la domanda, un server in casa tua^
<lince> ciao non vedo youtube, e non riesco ad installare adobe flash player 64 amd. c'è qualche indicazione? grazie
<Leonida> salve
<Leonida> cè qualcuno?
<Leonida> per il nuovo anno voglio cercare di installarmi ubuntu
<Scall> Per un disco rigido esterno di backup è meglio formattare in ext3 o ext4? E per quali motivi?
<ciunix> caio yves
<ciunix> ho acquistato 1 server virtuale quindi è una macchina che è completamente amministrata da me.. esistono tool che analizzano in maniera furba i vari log di sistema e li mostrano in maniera piu chiara?
<ciunix> tipo analisi di auth.log access.log etc etc
<ciunix> c'è nessuno?
<BetaBrain> auguri di buon fottuto anno a tutti e speriamo che non ci fotta lui  a noi.......,..... ;D Prrrrrrrrrrrr
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-01
<DAMN3dg1rl> buon anno , da un ora
<pivellino-ubuntu> buon anno a tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> qualcuno sa come si installa mercury su ubuntu? Mi serve solo un software che supporta le videochiamate verso msn in windows  e emesene e amsn non le supportano, grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa ekiga
<pivellino-ubuntu> ekiga supporta videochiamate verso window?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, se gira su win s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi pare che lo faccia
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie, lo installo e vedo se finalmente riesco a fare le videochiamate
<yvesBsAs> pivellino-ubuntu, se hanno di nuovo boicottato i client alternativi (e lo vedo molto probabile..) non ne funziona nessuno a parte il MSN su Windows...
<pivellino-ubuntu> però credo che prima o poi amsn o emesene dovranno per forza supportare le videochiamate verso msn window
<yvesBsAs> tutti i client passano su server Microsof, è un protocollo suo e proprietario, non si è mai nascosta nell'esporre la sua intolleranza ad altri che cercano di utilizzarlo
<pivellino-ubuntu> e spero che almeno skype installato su ubuntu funzioni quando si chiama skype window
<yvesBsAs> pivellino-ubuntu, non è colpa di amsn o altri, si fanno in 4 per adattare i software ad ogni cambiamento, ma se la M$ boicotta la cosa cambiando ogni 3 giorni, ciao bella...
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho capito
<pivellino-ubuntu> è sempre molto simpatica la microsoft......
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, l'unica è usare client online
<DAMN3dg1rl> imo.im ad ieri faceva chiamate vocali
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi va bene anche il client on line
<yvesBsAs> anche, DAMN3dg1rl ha ragione, ma non credo supporti la webcam
<DAMN3dg1rl> yvesBsAs, imo.im se hai flash la supporta
<pivellino-ubuntu> c'è ne sono altri di client on-line?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, prova imo.im
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, grazie
<a7x> DAMN3dg1rl eccheccazzo
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, =
<DAMN3dg1rl> ?
<a7x> oggi è 1 gennaio sono le 2 di mattina, lasciamoli stare 'sti poveri utenti :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> a7x, ho fame
<a7x> lo immagino, ma non si mangiano gli utenti
<a7x> comprati delle patatine!
<DAMN3dg1rl> quelle le lecco :D
<a7x> mi riferivo al tubero.
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<a7x> (non dire "anche io!" perchè non ci crede nessuno :°)
<pivellino-ubuntu> imo.im non funziona, avevo provato prima, non ricordavo. Ho provato con un mio amico e non va. Sarà perchè provo da chrome?
<K99Brain> eddai... lo so che son le 2 del 1 gennaio... ma sti discorsi non fateli qui!
<a7x> K99Brain...
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, prova un altro
<pivellino-ubuntu> con quale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, altro browser
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, devi andare nelle impostazioni di flash e abilitare l'uso delle periferiche del pc
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> fatto ma devo provare se funziona
<DarkDante> giorno a tutti è buon anno
<davyde> buogiorno gentaglia
<guzzy> Buon anno a tutti
<pa> buon anno
<Scall> E' consigliabile formattare un disco rigido esterno di back in Ext3 o Ext4? E per quale motivazione?
<pa> io lo farei ext3
<Scall> *di backup
<pa> pare che ext4 non sia il massimo quanto a robustezxza
<Scall> pa: grazie. Perchè lo faresti in ext3?
<pa> anche linus ha scritto un pezzo di fuoco contro ext4
<pa> che scrive i dati prima dei metadati
<Scall> pa: ho sentito parlare di problemi di permessi per l'ext4, sai se questa storia dei permessi c'è anche per l'ext3?
<Scall> sempre riguardo al disco rigido esterno. Alcuni dicono che non riuscivano a scrivere nell'ext4 per i permessi :-S
<Scall> vabbè per i permessi penso basti cambiarli, permettendo di scrivere sul disco a chiunque. Comunque l'ext3 è più veloce nel trasferire dati del formato nfts, vero?
<pa> penso che questo non c'entri niente
<pa> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Linus-Torvalds-Upset-over-Ext3-and-Ext4
<Ciro> Salve, buon anno
<Ciro> ho bisogno di aiuto!!!!!
<Ciro> aiuto!!!
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<dess> ciao
<ceon1> buondì
<Phylippo> ciao a tutti e buon anno
<Phylippo> ho bisogno di un aiuto tecnico per installare Ubuntu
<Phylippo> qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano?
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, dimmi
<Phylippo> ciao Paolo
<Phylippo> ops come si fa
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, come si fa cosa?
<Phylippo> a venire in privato
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, parla pure qui
<Phylippo> ok
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, qual'è il problema?
<Phylippo> senti Paolo
<Phylippo> sto scaricando Ubuntu
<Phylippo> per netbook
<Phylippo> essendo un netbook non ho il lettore cd/dvd interno
<Phylippo> come devo fare per installare Ubuntu?
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, lo puoi mettere su usb
<Phylippo> mmh come?
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, sei su windows ora?
<Phylippo> ora sto chattando dal pc
<Phylippo> sono su windows ma non mi riconosce piu il sistema operativo sul netbook
<Phylippo> quindi non mi si avvia
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, sul tuo pc hai ubuntu?
<Phylippo> no sul pc ho windows
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, http://www.assistenzafree.it/masterizzare-qualsiasi-immagine-iso-su-chiavetta-usb
<Phylippo> grazie:)
<Phylippo> secondo te devo formattare l'hard disc del netbook prima di installare?
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, vuoi tenere li solo ubuntu?
<Phylippo> tu cosa mi consigli?
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, no, lo fa ubuntu al momento dell'installazione
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, all'installazione ubuntu ti chiede se vuoi formattare l'hard disk o meno
<Phylippo> ah ok grazie
<Phylippo> comunque non ho il cd di windows per l'installazione del sistema operativo quindi mi sa che dovro' lasciare solo ubuntu
<PaoloRotolo> Phylippo, ottimo. Buon anno :)
<illupa> lol
<Scall> Phylippo: in fase d'installazione puoi scegliere se installare Ubuntu accanto ad un altro sistema operativo, se cancellare il s.o. già presente e utilizzare l'intero disco, oppure se configurare manualmente le partizioni
<Phylippo> grazie altrettanto Paolo
<Phylippo> ah perfetto grazie anhe a te Scall
<Scall> :-)
<Phylippo> ma come dicevo non trova il sistema operativo quindi m i sa che terro' solo ubuntu
<Phylippo> che non ho mai usato quindi tutto da imparare
<Phylippo> eh eh
<Phylippo> grazie mille anche a te Scall e buon anno
<Scall> Phylippo: ok, comunque puoi avere anche altri sistemi operativi virtualizzati su Ubuntu
<Scall> buon anno anche a te ;-)
<PaoloRotolo> Scall, ma non ha il cd di windows
<Phylippo> cioè?
<Phylippo> grazie di nuovo a Paolo e Scall per il supporto
<Phylippo> buona giornata
<Phylippo> tanto mi sa che tornero' presto he he
<Scall> Phylippo: cioè, tramite un applicazione che si chiama virtualbox scaricabile tramite il software center di Ubuntu, puoi avere dei sistemi operativi VIRTUALI. Non vengono installati realmente sul pc, ma è come se lo fossero.
<Francky> Buon Anno !
<Francky> Ho il 1mo  prob del 2011, con firefox, la finestra attiva funziona, non riesco a chiudere FIREFOX. In compenso si aprono altri programmi e non posso chiuderli con la X.Disconnettendo la rete riacquisto il controllo delle finestre.
<Francky> E? un Virus ' o che ?
<Francky> Buon Anno !
<Francky> Ho il 1mo  prob del 2011, con firefox, la finestra attiva funziona, non riesco a chiudere FIREFOX. In compenso si aprono altri programmi e non posso chiuderli con la X.Disconnettendo la rete riacquisto il controllo delle finestre.
<mistic> buon anno a tutti
<Francky> Buon Anno !
<mistic> vorrei mettere l'aggancio automatico all'avvio della mia rete wifi
<ciunix> ciao a tutti e buon anno
<ciunix> sapreste indicarmi un buon tool per l'analisi dei log per un server? tipo analisi di access.log di apache, auth.log di ssh eccetera eccetera
<vittoriodaiello> ciao mi servirebbe qualche informazione è possibile
<K99Brain> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vittoriodaiello> posso sapere se il mio scanner noretek myscan 1200 è compatibile con questo sistema operativo grazie mille
* K99Brain changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura Buon Natale e un felice Anno nuovo a tutti | Wiki temporaneamente fuori uso, il servizio verrà ripristinato pr
* K99Brain changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura un felice Anno nuovo | Wiki temporaneamente fuori uso, il servizio verrà ripristinato prima possibile
<Vento> mi potete dare una guida per mettere ubuntu insieme a ubuntu per favore?(mi sono gia procurato un cd di ubuntu)
<leopesto_lxde> Vento, un dual boot di ubuntu dici?
<Vento> non sono molto esperto di queste cose
<leopesto_lxde> il tuo scopo qual'é?
<K99Brain> Vento, e quindi a che ti servono 2 ubuntu?
<a7x> io penso che sia un problema lessicale e non che voglia mettere 2buntu
<a7x> :°
<Vento> io uso windows....voglio cominciare a usare ubuntu
<Vento> per provarlo, e quindi lo voglio installare insieme a windows
<a7x> Vento ci sono due metodi uno facile e uno difficile
<a7x> 1) Wubi
<a7x> 2) installazione classica
<K99Brain> aaahhh
<leopesto_lxde> no
<K99Brain> schifo wubi
<leopesto_lxde> ce n'é uno solo, wubi non tenerlo manco in considerazione
<a7x> mh?
<a7x> io l'ho usato più volte, è diventato deprecated?
<a7x> è semplicemente più lento
<K99Brain> a7x, e soggetto ai capricci di win
<leopesto_lxde> si, e poi prova tu a dare supporto a qualcuno che non ha mai usato ubuntu e l'ha installato con wubi
<a7x> mh, vabbene vabbene, Vento c'è solo un modo per installarlo allora :°D
<K99Brain> Vento, fai una installazione normale, il primo punto importante è ridurre la dimensione della partizione di win per fare spazio a ubuntu
<K99Brain> Vento, dopo di che il resto è facile
<K99Brain> !installazione | Vento
<ubot-it> Vento: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<leopesto_lxde> se vuoi c'é la possibilità di virtualizarlo se é giusto per provarlo...
<Vento> ho provato con una macchina virtuale va troppo lento
<a7x> leopesto se era giusto per provarlo a quel punto wubi era il top, altro che virtualizzarlo
<leopesto_lxde> allora segui quanto detto da K99Brain
<Vento> quando vado nel sito mi esce la scritta
<Vento> Traceback (chiamata più recente last): File "/ usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/MoinMoin/request.py", line 1207, in esecuzione del gestore (self.page.page_name, sel
<a7x> Vento, sfiga.
<Vento> perchè?
<a7x> il sito non funziona :D
<a7x> comunque, tieni: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HkmUt4fzcgsJ:wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica+http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&client=firefox-a
<K99Brain> Vento, si, vero, il wiki è giu
<Vento> si vero, le immagini non vengono visualizzate
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti.
<pivellino-ubuntu> cerco di aggiornare da sistema - amministrazione -gestore aggiornamenti ma mi dice che manca la connessione eppure sono connesso a internet
<a7x> pivellino-ubuntu c'è una piccola possibilità che qualche server sia caduto
<a7x> cambiare mirror di apt
<pivellino-ubuntu> posto l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/549275/
<K99Brain> Vento, devono rimetterlo a posto
<K99Brain> Vento, spero torni online prima possibile, abbi pazienza
<pivellino-ubuntu> a7x  cosa dovrei fare?
<Vento> stavo leggendo il punto sulla partizione
<Vento> e dice Se sul sistema è già presente Windows Vista, il programma di partizionamento di Ubuntu potrebbe comprometterne l'integrità. Prima di procedere con la normale procedura, è consigliato consultare la guida al partizionamento di Windows Vista.
<Vento> io ho xp
<a7x> pivellino-ubuntu quello è un repository che hai aggiunto tu, puoi anche ignorarlo
<a7x> non puoi fare nulla se non cercare di contattare il proprietario del repo
<a7x> Vento stessa cosa per XP temo, devi diminuire la partizione usando XP
<pivellino-ubuntu> io non riesco ad installarlo mercury;
<pivellino-ubuntu> come faccio a togliere quel repository che mi da l'errore?
<a7x> pivellino-ubuntu qui siamo su ubuntu, http://thebachman.info/debian/mercury-unstable/./Packages.gz
<a7x> perchè cercavi di installare un pacchetto debian?
<a7x> potresti creare mmolti danni.
<a7x> s/mm/m/
<pivellino-ubuntu> perchè danni?
<a7x> perchè sono distribuzioni diverse
<pivellino-ubuntu> capito; la pagina che hai messo non esiste più;
<Vento> La prima opzione permette di restringere l'unica partizione esistente (sotto si trova una barra a scorrimento per decidere la nuova grandezza per questa partizione) per lasciare spazio alle nuove partizioni necessarie ad Ubuntu. È l'opzione consigliata in caso di scarsa esperienza su sistemi Gnu/Linux.
<a7x> comunque per eliminare quel repo devi modificare /etc/apt/sources.list (e cercare che non sia presente in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ) @ pivellino-ubuntu
<Vento> devo scegliere questo punto per installare ubuntu affianco a xp?
<a7x> sì Vento
<pivellino-ubuntu> come faccio a modificarlo? Ci capisco molto poco ancora....
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<a7x> !search sources
<ubot-it> Found: sources.list, sourceslist@sources.list, repository, sources@sources.list
<a7x> !sources.list
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<a7x> leggi questo, pivellino-ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, grazie
<Vento> ok grazie ragazzi, quando ritorna on il sito vedo anche le immagini
<a7x> ok Vento
<Vento> basta che scrivo questo comando?
<Vento> !installazione | Vento
<ubot-it> Vento, please see my private message
<Vento> non va
<a7x> Vento quello ti dà il link a cui cliccare
<a7x> :)
<Vento> a ok
<BetaBrain> buon inizio anno io lo inizio bene al freddo :D
<pivellino-ubuntu> scusate ma che devo fare con quella pagina dei repository...non ci capisco nulla
<a7x> pivellino-ubuntu nulla... mi dispiace ma ora non è semplice aiutarti
<a7x> il wiki non funziona :)
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho capito. Quindi gli aggiornamenti per il pc lì trova ugualmente anche se esce quell'errore?
<a7x> pivellino-ubuntu, sì
<a7x> ma non puoi installare mercury
<a7x> aspetta che sistemino il wiki
<pivellino-ubuntu> a7x   Ok, grazie. Poi chiedo più avanti. Non era proprio mercury che mi interessava ma poter usare la web-cam con msn di window perchè ieri sera ho provato con i client on-line e i miei amici non mi vedono
<ciunix>  sapreste indicarmi un buon tool per l'analisi dei log per un server? tipo analisi di access.log di apache, auth.log di ssh eccetera eccetera
<leila> raga
<pivellino-ubuntu> come faccio a mettere seamonkey in italiano?
<EsUlU> scusatemi ma ho un problema grave mi pare
<leila> quale ?
<EsUlU> mi si è apparsa un'icona in alto a destra vicino all'icona network manager
<leila> e?
<EsUlU> Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto
<EsUlU> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.
<EsUlU> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<EsUlU> 'E:La riga 54 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse), E:Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.'
<FloodBotIt2> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549285/
<leila> EsUlU, cat /etc/apt/sources.list e passa su pastebinit
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549286/
<leila> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org[ VERSIONE DI UBUNTU] main
<leila> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org[ VERSIONE DI UBUNTU] main
<leila> ti sembra una sintassi corretta questa ?!
<EsUlU> non ci capisco niente
<EsUlU> ma direi di no
<EsUlU> allora che devo fare adesso per sistemare
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> perfavore
<FloodBotIt2> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<leila> EsUlU, sostituisci il contenuto delle quadre con quello che è richiesto dentro
<EsUlU> come devo fare
<leila> e ti consiglierei di commentare quelle righe
<leila> EsUlU, cancella le quadre ed il contenuto e scrivi la versione di ubuntu
<EsUlU> dove devo fare sta modifica che non ho capito
<leila> EsUlU, IN QUELLE RIGHE
<EsUlU> non posso modificare niente dal terminale
<leila> EsUlU, magari come le hai aggiunte ?
<EsUlU> non saprei
<EsUlU> scusa ma non so veramente
<leila> EsUlU, l'hai fatto, quindi dovresti saperlo riprodurre
<EsUlU> a dirti la verità non lo so come ho fatto
<leila> EsUlU, eddai uno sforzo di memoria :D
<gianluca> Salve e Buon Anno a tutti
<EsUlU> leila non ci arrivo
<leila> EsUlU, hai gnome ?
<EsUlU> ubuntu 10.04
<EsUlU> direi di si
<leila> allora dai    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EsUlU> leila
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549287/
<EsUlU> puo andare bene lo salvo?
<leila> EsUlU, no il codename
<EsUlU> leila devo solamente cancellare allora le parentesi graffe
<EsUlU> ?
<leila> EsUlU, scrivi lucid
<leila> al posto di [10.04]
<EsUlU> leila cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/549289/
<leila> ora è giusto
<leila> salva
<leila> e fai sudo aptitude update
<EsUlU> lo sto facendo
<EsUlU> leila non ci siamo
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549290/
<EsUlU> il simbolo c'e' ancora
<leila> simbolo ?
<leila> EsUlU, magari quel repos non va ?
<EsUlU> c'e' un vietato come icona
<leila> EsUlU, il ppa non funge
<EsUlU> allora che devo fare
<leila> non usarlo
<EsUlU> bene
<EsUlU> ma il simbolo sparisce se riavvio secondo te
<EsUlU> ?
<leila> !ppa | EsUlU
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<EsUlU> non ho capito
<leila> EsUlU, non usare i repos per cose incluse in ubuntu
<leila> non servono
<EsUlU> sai una cosa leila io stavo facendo sta cosa
<EsUlU> http://www.ilbloggatore.com/a1/2010/05/26/installare-tor-su-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<leila> EsUlU, usa vidalia
<leila> ti tira tutto
<EsUlU> come faccio a usare vidalia
<EsUlU> ?
<leila> sudo aptitude install vidalia
<pivellino-ubuntu> un software che permette di virtualizzare xp su ubuntu e permette di fare drag and drop, grazie
<leila> pivellino-ubuntu, virtualbox closed
<Giovanni> buon anno  a tutti prima di tutto
<Giovanni> poi passiamo al mio problema XD: ubuntu di punto in bianco ha deciso di non vedermi piu i file della mia partizione dati anche se confermato anche con windows i dati ci sono solo non li vede dice 0 oggetti invece da proprietà la partizione è piena
<pivellino-ubuntu> leila  virtual box closed da dove lo installo? é lo stesso che trovo su software ubuntu center?
<leila> pivellino-ubuntu, no
<leila> quello è la ose
<leila> googla e trova il sito
<leila> non lo ricordo ora
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<leila> zio lello, come vate ?
<leila> EsUlU, va ora ?
<EsUlU> perfetto
<Giovanni> poi passiamo al mio problema XD: ubuntu di punto in bianco ha deciso di non vedermi piu i file della mia partizione dati anche se confermato anche con windows i dati ci sono solo non li vede dice 0 oggetti invece da proprietà la partizione è piena
<EsUlU> Fantastica leila grazie mille  ho sistemato tutto
<leila> EsUlU, :D
<Scall> Come mai passando dati su una chiavetta usb la finestra di trasferimento rimane ferma a 81,5 MB su 826,8 MB senza andare avanti?
<Scall> ecco ora sta riprendendo a trasferire, ma molte volte si blocca durante il trasferimento, come mai? :-O
<Giovanni> ubuntu di punto in bianco ha deciso di non vedermi piu i file della mia partizione dati anche se confermato anche con windows i dati ci sono solo non li vede dice 0 oggetti invece da proprietà la partizione è piena
<ciunix>  a chi posso chiedere per un tool che mi permetta di leggere dei log?
<ciunix> ragazzi un firewall facile da configurare?
<K99Brain> ciunix, i log sono solo file di testo, puoi leggerli con gedit
<da> ciruix: pfsense
<K99Brain> ciunix, netfilter è il modulo firewall integrato nel kernel linux. Per configurarlo si può usare iptables ma è piuttosto difficile. Una gui piu facile da usare potrebbe essere firestarter
<K99Brain> !firewall | ciunix
<ubot-it> ciunix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<ciunix> si infatti volevo evitare di passare tramite le iptables, avevo pensato shorewall.. pfsense non lo conosco.. com'è?
<da> http://www.pfsense.org/ il firewall
<K99Brain> pfsense non è nei repo
<K99Brain> io lo eviterei
<K99Brain> e infatti non c'entra iun cacchio con ubuntu
<K99Brain> da, evita sti consigli inutili
<ciunix> ok
<da> si e' vero scusate e' un firewall bsd
<ciunix> quindi un altro firewall? senza passare da iptables per favore :D
<K99Brain> ciunix, prova firestarter
<BetaBrain> K99Brain, io come firewall ho fatto un fossato intorno a casa ;D ihihihihi
<EsUlU> il commando nslookup a che cosa serve?
<jester-> sera e Buon Anno a tutti
<K99Brain> EsUlU, serve per interrogare i nameservers
<BetaBrain> ciao zio jester- anche a te buon inizio anno
<EsUlU> cioe' se io ho un sito www.esempio.it
<EsUlU> facendo nslookup
<K99Brain> EsUlU, i nameservers non i server che traducono i nomi in indirizzi IP
<K99Brain> eh
<K99Brain> trovi gli IP associati con quel www.esempio.it
<steph7> vi risulta che il forum non è disponibile?
<K99Brain> steph7, si, e anche il wiki
<K99Brain> steph7, sono giu da oggi, si spera che risolvano asap
<jester-> sono in manutenzione
<jester-> la fanno lunga
<steph7> prima ero connesso, poi è caduto...vabbè
<steph7> K99Brain: si anche il wiki e i link ai download
<istanza> salve, devo inserire degli alias, ma (10.10) non ho più /etc/modprobe.d/aliases. Dove li metto?
<steph7> forum ancora down..
<a7x> !chat | steph7
<ubot-it> steph7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<steph7> ubot-it: scusa
<ubot-it> di nulla
<a7x> lol
<steph7> istanza: puoi metterli in .bashrc (se non erro)
<anGe`> ciao a tutti e auguri di buon inizio!
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubot-it, scusa
<ubot-it> di nulla
<marcello1> Buon Anno!!
<EsUlU> anche a te
<pigeta> sera
<D4V|DE> sera a tuttiiii
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere un dilemma?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<D4V|DE> allora.. ogni volta che apro amule e sta a scaricare succede che mentre navigo sul web mi dice impossibile trovare la pagina... provo a ricaricarla più volte e dopo 3 minuti riparte, la connessione è sempre attiva ma ogni 2 minuti fa così... ho provato a chiudere amule e non lo fa più
<jester-> D4V|DE: amule ti ciuccia tutta la banda
<jester-> limitila
<D4V|DE> l'upload è limitato a 10kb/s
<attempt> limita pure il down
<D4V|DE> e il download... in genere non supero i 100kb/s
<D4V|DE> ho una 7mb... potrei scaricare a 500 tranquillamente... infatti quando scarico via http o via torrent anche se va a massimo la navigazione web è regolare
<D4V|DE> lo fa solo con amule
<attempt> metti a 6 l'allocazione slot
<D4V|DE> ok mo provo
<D4V|DE> fatto ora vediamo che succede
<D4V|DE> ora ho trovato molte più fonti...
<D4V|DE> ma sostanzialmente cosa mi è cambiato adesso?
<attempt> riduci il traffico di dati in quanto invii parti piu' grandi di file.
<D4V|DE> ma se aumento lo slot l'intuito mi porta a pensare che aumento il traffico di dati..
<pigeta> qualcuno ha mai usato foremost?
<D4V|DE> nn capisco
<attempt> D4V|DE con slot a 5 e up max a 12 solo due contatti prendono dati da te. con slot a 2 sarebbero 6.
<attempt> 5*
<attempt> 6*
<D4V|DE> ah ok
<attempt> le ricerche di dati degli altri verso di te ti seccano ll cpu e tutta la banda.
<attempt> la*
<D4V|DE> adesso sembra non farlo...
<D4V|DE> il problema intendo..
<a7x> serkan, non disturbare tutta l'utenza in privato, per favore!
<D4V|DE> apposto
<D4V|DE> non lo fa più
<D4V|DE> grazie attempt !
<D4V|DE> :D
<davyde> gentaglia sapete dirmi il perche non riesco a mettere condivise le cartelle dentro la partizione del disco dati? riesco a condividere le catelle dentro il file system di ubuntu 10.04 ma dal disco dati nada
<yvesBsAs> davyde, monta il disco in una cartella della tua home
<davyde> e non in media?
<davyde> io di solito ci clicco sopra e si monta da solo in media
<yvesBsAs> be, se lo monti in home non lo monti in media, o implode..
<yvesBsAs> montalo manualmente
<davyde> con ubuntu 8.04 lo montavo in automatico all'avvio nella cartella mnt cosi' non veniva fuori l'icona sulla scrivania
<davyde> allora faccio sudo umount -a intanto?
<yvesBsAs> no, mira il device
<yvesBsAs> -a smonti tutto..
<davyde> si era per stare prima no? ghghg
<davyde> e come lo si monta manualmente nella cartella home?
<davyde> con il mouse e non col terminale :P
<yvesBsAs> terminale, spetta, è ntfs?
<davyde> si e' ntfs il disco
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questi comandi
<davyde> al momento lo sta usando utorrent per scaricarci na cosa
<yvesBsAs> mkdir $HOME/disco-usb
<yvesBsAs> sti caxxi, non lo smontare, o ferma utorrent prima..
<davyde> sisi poi lo smonto
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdXX /home/UTENTE/disco-usb
<yvesBsAs> sostituisci il device con il suo (es sdb1) ed UTENTE con il tuo nome utente
<davyde> ok per farglielo fare direttamente all'avvio?
<davyde> cosi' non mi rompo piu
<yvesBsAs> potresti metterlo in fstab, ma è sempre connesso?
<davyde> sisi e' una partizione dell'hard disk
<yvesBsAs> ma è interno??
<davyde> sisi
<davyde> sd6 mi pare sia
<yvesBsAs> e allora mettilo in fstab, dai il comando
<davyde> ormai c'ha 3 4 partizione ghgh
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/fstab
<yvesBsAs> e mettimelo su
<yvesBsAs> !paste ! davyde
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! davyde'
<yvesBsAs> !paste ! davyde
<yvesBsAs> !paste | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davyde> prima smonto tutto ok?
<yvesBsAs> davyde, pasta anche cosa dice il comando
<yvesBsAs> no non smontare
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549365/
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549366/
<davyde> sda5
<yvesBsAs> /dev/sda5  /home/UTENTE/disco-usb  ntfs   defaults		  0       0
<yvesBsAs> e, se vuoi un consiglio, non usare programmi p2p che salvano su dischi ntfs
<yvesBsAs> la scrittura su ntfs è abbastanza gravosa per il sistema, potrebbe crearti una brutta sorpresa
<herz> salve a tutti!ho installato ultimamente linux mint 10 e ubuntu 10 10 nel mio computer e vano una meraviglia,solo che a volte mi si disativa da solo mentre lavoro il monitor,oppure non si accende il monitor(scrive in assenza del segniale di ingresso),sapete qulqosa se ci sono di problemi con questi sistemi?
<davyde> yvesBsAs e' che ho poco spazio nella partizione di sistema avrei dovuto usare il fat32? ma sopra i 4 gb di roba non scarica
<yvesBsAs> ok, ma è solo un consiglio
<yvesBsAs> fat32 manco per sogno, ext3 magari
<attempt> herz  controlla bene le connessioni del pc. se dice segnale assente con pc acceso ...
<herz> Grazie per la risposta! Si io  ho ristacato tante volte i cavi del conessione ,senza risultato ,solamente quando staco le spine dal corrente e ricomincio dal capo ,a volte riesco a fare partire il computer .oppure qundo riparto mi vengono delle stiscie sul monitor (il monitor è un compaq 22" lcd abastanza recente direi)
<attempt> herz pare piu' un problema hardware comunque. prova ad avviare dal kernel recovery che usa i vesa. se lo fa' con i vesa e' un problema hardware sicuro.
<herz> si come il cavo è fissato abastanza bene con il computer e il monitor,ho provato di cambiare anche il monitor in quel momento (quando mi da il messagio di disativazione ),ma senza nessun risultato positivo,io mi odmando non è che il sistema non li manda il segniale al monitor,e questo in assenza di segniale si spenge
<yvesBsAs> herz, anche se fosse il segnale di veglia si spegne, segnale assente sembra più un contatto farlocco
<herz> si ma in quel momento ho cambiato anche il monitor senza risultato
<yvesBsAs> allora forse è un problema sulla shceda video, non saprei
<Nicole> scusate.. ho la necessità di una tastiera virtuale di buona qualità per una persona tetraplegica, qualche settimana fa ho trovato qualcosa.. ma ora nulla
<Nicole> questa persona al momento sta usando winzooz con la virtkey di default, ma non trova soddisfacente ne l'os ne la keyboard tale
<herz> lunica soluzione per il momento ho trovato di stacare tute le spine e riatacare e meno male che mi faquesta problema ogni tanto 3 ,4 volte al mese
<nuovodna> Nicole, dai uno sguardo qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu/accessibilita.shtml
<attempt> da idea che sia la scheda video. se il problema persiste utilizzando il kernel recovery che sfrutta i driver vesa per la scheda video il sistema operativo non c'entra niente.
<Nicole> nuovodna, avevo visto questo link.. ma si tratta di una key in stile osk.exe.. tempo fa trovai cose più anatomicamente soddisfacenti
<nuovodna> Nicole, questa http://florence.sourceforge.net/english.html
<herz> <attempt>scusa  ,ma come posso fare ad avviare dal kernel recovery che usa i vesa
<Nicole> nuovodna, non ci siamo... :D praticamente quel software aveva la distribuzione dei type in semicerchio, e riconosceva il movimento del puntatore.. senza spingere alla totale spostamento dello stesso.. e in versione uk aveva una sorta di autocomplete
 * Nicole è incazzata per aver perso la cronologia
<nuovodna> :D
<attempt> herz quando avvii il pc scegli ubuntu e dopo clicchi shift. ti fa' vedere la pagina di grub dove puoi scegliere con che kernel avviare.
<herz> attempt si ma qula pagina non si apre ne meno,proprio nero
<sparrowminer> ciao
<attempt> herz non so se hai un dualboot o meno.
<nuovodna> Nicole, qui c è un mezzo elenco http://touch-base.com/documentation/Virtual%20Keyboards.htm#_Linux
<attempt> quando avvii ubuntu premi shift. entra nella pagina di grub. e ti fa'  scegliere.
<herz> attempt ed io scelgo uno del due sistemi che ho
<herz> mint 10 o ubuntu 10 10
<attempt> dovresti  vedere due kernel di ubuntu.
<Nicole> nuovodna, grazie :D
<herz> pero a volte non riesco a scelgier perche si disativa il monitor prim in assenza di segniale
<attempt> il primo e' il so normale. il secondo il recovery. poi c'e' la voce per il test della ram.
<attempt> allora puoi provarlo anche usando un cdlive di ubuntu.
<herz> cioè  di rimetre ubuntu dal capo
<herz> si come il cd live di ubuntu non ce  l'ho,lo devo scaricare?
<iFake> ciao a tutti
<attempt> herz lo puoi scaricare masterizzare e usare da cd senza doverlo installare. basta non cliccare sulla voce installa ma solo su prova.
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<herz> attempt la mia stupida domanda è questa:esiste qulche test per il video o per il hardware o per il ram oppure e roba da professionisti e lo devo portare dal sspecialsti
<iFake> scusate volevo un consiglio su quale versione scaricare...sono alle prime armi e devo installare per la prima volta ubuntu in una partizione
<iFake> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<attempt> se il problema e' hardware lo devi portare da specialisti.
<attempt> iFake la desktop.
<herz> per assicurarmi li posso fare qualche test o non possso
<iFake> si ma che versione? l'ultima va bene? o una lts?
<aTSo-> sera
<aTSo-> c'è qualcuno?
<aTSo-> per un aiutino?
<iFake> anch'io aspetto T_T
<aTSo-> ah eecco..
<aTSo-> :D
<aTSo-> vabbè io ci provavo, ma in effetti alle 23..
<aTSo-> e 30.
<aTSo-> non  mi aspettavo niente..
<attempt> iFake vanno bene tutte e due
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<herz> attempt ok grazie a tutti per il tempo che mi avete dedicato .provero di installare un cd di ubuntu  10.10 Maverick Meerkat  vi auguro un buona sera e un buon anno !
<iFake> ok grazie!
<aTSo-> sto facendo un pò di casini su un ubuntu 10.4 lucid lynx credo..
<aTSo-> 10.04 correggo
<aTSo-> ce l'ho da 3 giorni..
<attempt> herz lo devi usare non installare. usalo da live e basta.
<aTSo-> la mia domana, se qualcuno sa rispondermi, è questa:
<aTSo-> ho il touch screen e non riesco a tararlo
<herz> attempt si ho capito perche e gia installato vero?
<aTSo-> su un asus eee pc all i one di cui non so il modello preciso
<attempt> si. metti il cd e booti da quello. scegli prova ubuntu e lo usi da live. tanto per vedere se ti rida' segnale assente al monitor.
<aTSo-> se qualcuno sa dirmi come agiustare il touch screen, sarei grato se potesse darmi una dritta
<herz> ok perffeto sei stato gentille grazie mille
<aTSo-> io sto provando da terminale a richiamare xorg.conf ma non mi trova la directory. Non so come fare per capire se c'è e dove sta
<attempt> aTSo- vedi in query
<reyarth> auguri di buon capodanno a tutti
<aTSo-> auguri a tutti, buon 2011 :D
<ugone> attempt, a chi di deve segnalare che la documentazione di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ è giu?
<Carlin0> ugone, lo sanno già
<ugone> ok grazie
<Carlin0> preG
<reyarth> ragazzi c'è un programma per programmare i tasti del telecomando?
<Nicole> http://www.lifetool.at/show_content.php?sid=218 un device del genere potrebbe andare con gnu/linux ?
<ciunix> ciao a tuti
<ciunix> c'e nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-02
<EsUlU> scusatemi ma per eseguire un file.run
<EsUlU> non basta usare in terminale sh nome del file.run
<yvesBsAs> ciao EsUlU rendilo eseguibile, e se è un installer sicuramente necessita il sudo
<EsUlU> cioè devo fare sudo nomefile.run
<EsUlU> cosi
<EsUlU> ?
<attempt> sudo sh nome del file.run
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, prima di creare un buco nero nell'hd, sicuro della provenienza di quel file?
<EsUlU> ehehe
<EsUlU> si
<EsUlU> forse sono riuscito
<EsUlU> sai ho fatto su il pasword
<EsUlU> dopo ho fatto sudo il nome file.run
<EsUlU> ma prima ho sistemato i permessi del file da eseguire
<EsUlU> adesso è partito installazione direi che sta procedendo alla grande comunque grazie mille
<EsUlU> che cosa vuol dire questo errore
<EsUlU> .: 20: Can't open ./scripts/setenv.sh
<yvesBsAs> durante l'installazione?
<EsUlU> devo eseguire
<EsUlU> un file
<EsUlU> posso un attimo disturbarti in pvt perfavore
<yvesBsAs> non ne vedo il caso, il suporto è su questo canale
<EsUlU> allora mi dici gentilmente come mai quel errore
<yvesBsAs> sembra non abbia il permesso per aprirlo
<yvesBsAs> è durante l'installazione?
<EsUlU> no ha finito installazione
<yvesBsAs> che programma è?
<EsUlU> niente dai lascia stare
<EsUlU> grazie lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> se ti fidi del programma avvialo con sudo
<yvesBsAs> forse deve impostare un qualcosa
<yvesBsAs> sudo su
<yvesBsAs> e loi avvialo da terminale senza sudo
<puccio> notte a tutti
<EsUlU> si mi fido del programma adesso ci provo
<Turro> ciao a tutti c'è qlkno che ne capisce di reti wireless
<Turro> ???
<supersavio> ce qualcuno?
<yvesBsAs> supersavio, esponi il problem
<yvesBsAs> *problema
<supersavio> ciao yvesBsAs nessun problema...
<supersavio> volevo solo chiedere una cosa che non ha che fare con ubuntu...
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora passa sulla chat
<yvesBsAs>   /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<supersavio> o meglio se qualcuno conosce un libro o ebook su ipv6
<pigeta> giorno
<attempt> giorno pigeta
<pigeta> per comparare due cartelle una la copia dell altra uso comm?
<ceon1> buongiorno
<giordano> Salve ragazzi/e auguri passati per il 2011, vi chiedo cose si chiama quel programma che converte i dvd in xvid? grazie ancora buone cose
<ErVito> giordano: dipende quello che cerchi, c'è dvd::rip (pacchetto dvdrip), oppure c'è avidemux (che, leggendo qua e là parecchio tempo fa, mi pare di aver capito faccia anche quello) ma più che altro credo che sia un programma di video-editing...
<giordano> ok grazie ora provo
<lucienluciano> come faccio a togliere vista dal oc così che ubuntu si carichi automaticamente all'avvio?
<lucienluciano> c'è nessuno?
<lince> auguri a tutti. il flash player di adobe, andando per esempio su youtube mi chiede un upgrade, ma mi propone una release incoerente. ne sapete qualcosa?
<attempt> lince non ti dovrebbe proporre niente.
<casaviaggiante> ciao
<casaviaggiante> che voi sappiate è possibile cambiare la scheda video? il mio portatile (un hp pavilion dv7 4010sl) ha due schede video, ma se metto i driver della scheda ati poi il monitor rimane nero nero e non si avvia nulla, adesso sto utilizzando la versione lice e sto reinstallando tutto... ;-(
<misterblu> ciao
<misterblu> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<misterblu> si ferma per un errorebusy box
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<misterblu> e poi mi da altri due errori initranfs e undevd
<davyde> giorno ragazzi ieri ho scoperto che se monto la partizione in automatico non posso condividere le cartelle mentre oggi l'ho montata a mano nella cartella /mnt/Disco-dati ho potuto condividere l'intera partizione.. la domanda e' come la monto in automatico all'avvio in modo che sia condivisa?
<lince> auguri a tutti. se lancio la documentazione uff di ubuntu, mi appare questa cosa... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549490/
<lince> cortesemente mi servirebbero delle indicazioni
<mykan> Salve, un aiutino su una formatazione di partizioni ubuntu
<ErVito> !chiedi | mykan
<ubot-it> mykan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mykan> ho installato windows, ubuntu 10.04 che non funziona (da due anni a questa parte mi ha sempre funzionato, poi 1 settimana fa ho fatto un update e non mi ha riconosciuto + la tastiera, insomma non potevo + entrare) su consiglio di un user di questa chat, 2 giorni fa ho installato ubuntu 10.10 che funziona benissimo, ho potuto recuperare i files che mi interessavano di ubuntu 10.04 e adesso vorrei recuperare tutte le partizioni di ub.
<mykan> insomma, lasciare il windows e ub. 10.10
<mykan> posso farlo ?
<ErVito> sì
<mykan> come faccio?
<mykan> Posso usare la Disk utility di Ubuntu? e come?
<mykan> vabbè .... grazie per l'aiutone ... cercheró supporto da qualche altra parte ....
<Vento> salve raga!, funziona oggi il sito di ubuntu?, mi potete dare il link per l'installazione grazie
<Vento> non cè nessuno?
<Djrazer1988> salve a tutti
<Djrazer1988> e buon anno
<Djrazer1988> c'e qualcuno che mi pu aiutare
<Djrazer1988> prepiacere?
<Djrazer1988> c'e nessuno?
<Djrazer1988> c'e nessuno che posa aiutarmi ?
<Djrazer1988> c'e nessuno ?
<PaoloRotolo> !chiedi | Djrazer1988
<ubot-it> Djrazer1988: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Djrazer1988> ragazzi ci sieteeeee?
<Djrazer1988> asd grazie
<Djrazer1988> come devo procedere per le partizioni di ubuntu ho creato la swap da 1 gb ora?
<attempt> ram del pc?
<Djrazer1988> attempt e da 1 gb
<cip> buona nnooooooooooooooo
<Djrazer1988> ciao buon anno
<attempt> fai tre partizioni  una primaria  per root (/) da 20 gb, una per la swap da 2gb , il resto per la /home
<attempt> oppure due partizioni swap da 2 gb e il resto per il so.
<Djrazer1988> la swap deve essere primaria o logica?
<attempt> logica va' bene
<L50> con 2gb di ram serve la swap ??
<Djrazer1988> fatta quella da 2 gb per il swap
<attempt> serve se iberna o sospende
<Djrazer1988> ora l'altra come deve essere?
<attempt> primaria  da 20gb per root   /
<L50> attempt, che vuoi dire ??
<Djrazer1988> a me rimangono 50 gb posso usarli lo stesso tutti e 50?
<attempt> la directory principale del sistema operativo.
<attempt> si usali tutti e 50 ma non fai la home separata. tanto serve a poco.
<Djrazer1988> ook quindi metto tutti i 50 rimanenti come primaria poi inizio poi?
<attempt> si
<Djrazer1988> su usare come che metto?
<attempt> metti   /
<attempt> formatta in ext4
<attempt> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<attempt> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<attempt> leggi le guide del wiki ufficiale italiano.
<Djrazer1988> ok messo file system ext4 con journaling
<Djrazer1988> poi punto di mount /
<Djrazer1988> giusto?
<attempt> si
<Djrazer1988> ok grazie mille
<Djrazer1988> gentilissimo
<L50> il wiki di ubuntu-it non è online
<Djrazer1988> e si lo stanno aggiornando
<attempt> speriamo si sbrighino
<Djrazer1988> hehehe
<L50> attempt, con 2gb di ram se serve la swap cade in sospensione da solo ?
<attempt> no
<L50> e quindi come capirlo ?
<attempt> o ce lo metti tu oppure in certe condizioni ci va' se e' un portatile.
<L50> se ci vuole o meno ??
<Djrazer1988> l50 scusa la mia ignoranza da incompetente se la crei da 2 gb che male ti fa?
<Djrazer1988> eviti grattacapi no?
<L50> comunque io non l'ho installata.. con 2GB di ram
<attempt> la swap conviene sempre averla. viene usata a prescindere dalle condizioni di ibernazione e sospensione. ma in quei due casi e' opportuno averla pari alla ram installata.
<Djrazer1988> :-)
<L50> perché mi ricordavo che nel desktop non la usavo ...
<attempt> con 2gb ram non serve se e' un desktop.
<attempt> e comunque si puo' fare dopo.
<L50> con il cd live?
<attempt> scrivi free in terminale e vedi quanta memoria usi.
<attempt> con il cd live si
<Djrazer1988> ragazzi io vado a mangiare
<Djrazer1988> grazie ancora
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=426279.0    L50
<Djrazer1988> se mai a dopo
<Djrazer1988> e buon anno
<FloodBotIt2> Djrazer1988: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<L50> ok attempt
<marcello1> Buongiorno!
<Djrazer1988> salve ancora
<Djrazer1988> qualcuno puo dirmi dove posso o come istallare utiliti della luminosita sul mio samsung nc10 conubuntu?
<lello> ciao a tutti
<Ola86> Buona domanica a tutti raga!
<Ola86> sapete dirmi perchè il wiki del sito non va??
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lello> buona domenica anche a te
<lello> ti posso fare qualche domanda su questo so!
<ErVito> !chiedi | lello
<ubot-it> lello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lello> ok  ok, sono nuovo con questo sistema operativo dove posso trovare guide per capirne qualcosa di più!
<ErVito> lello: sei fortunato, hai beccato la giornata in cui il wiki in italiano è giù, comunque ogni programma ha il suo manuale, anche a riga di comando, dipende quello che vuoi
<aquils> Buon pomeriggio
<aquils> e buon 2011 a tutti
<aquils> volevo delle info su dei driver
<aquils> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<paccez> !chiedi | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aquils> ho una chiavetta wireless Netgear modello wnda3100 v2, sul sito del prodittore non ho trovato i driver per linux, qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un driver generico?
<Ola86> se la inserisci nel pc con linux non funziona da sola???
<aquils> non la vede, infatti ho dovuto mettere la mia vecchia chiavetta wireles per potermi connettere
<lello> ho provato a copiare un cd sulla cartella musica, un messaggio mi dice che non ero in rete e  mi si è bloccato tutto, cos'è successo?
<aquils> niente?
<attempt> vedi query
<attempt> aquils vedi pvt
<attempt> !ndiswrapper | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Djrazer1988> salve a tutti
<Djrazer1988> qualcuno puo dirmi come modificare la luminosita su un samsung nc10 con su ubuntu ?
<Djrazer1988> qualcuno mi puo aiutare perpiacere
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=search2
<Djrazer1988> grazie mille
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,358002.0.html
<nw005> qualcuno ha dimestichezza con scons?
<nw005> in particolare mi serviva perchè provavo ad installare ardour 3 ma mi da il seguente errore scons: *** No SConstruct file found. File "/usr/lib/scons/SCons/Script/Main.py", line 834, in _main
<bullet> ciao a tutti
<bullet> !
<nw005> nessuno ha idea di dove mettere le mani?
<nw005> ciao bullet
<ceon1> ciao
<nurra> salve a tutti
<michelefreschi> sul pannello dei menù il menù risorse mi indirizza sempre a Totem, qualunque disco io scelga, come reinstallo il menù risorse del pannello?
<michelefreschi> nessuno?
<Scall> michelefresci: ciao, qual è il tuo problema? tu scrivi
<michelefreschi> sul pannello dei menù il menù risorse mi indirizza sempre a Totem, qualunque disco io scelga
<michelefreschi> pensavo di risprvere reinstallando il menù, ma non so come fare
<Scall> michelefreschi: cioè, tu ad esempio vai in Risorse -> Immagini e ti si apre il lettore multimediale Totem?
<michelefreschi> si, poi in Totem cerca un plugin per aprire la risprsa
<Scall> michelefreschi: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<michelefreschi> 10.10
<michelefreschi> nessuna idea?
<Scall> michelefreschi: premettendo che non ho idea sulla causa del problema, proverei a fare due cose
<michelefreschi> sono tutt'okki
<Scall> 1. Tasto destro sulla barra dei menù "Applicazioni - Risorse - Sistema", poi Rimuovi dal pannello. Dopo tasto destro sul pannello -> Aggiungi al pannello... -> Barra dei menù
<Scall> 2. Se con la precedente non hai risolto il problema proporrei di reinstallare totem
<michelefreschi> non ho risolto
<Scall> michelefreschi: per caso hai modificato qualche opzione di Nautilus tramite gconf?
<michelefreschi> non credo
<michelefreschi> provo a reinstallare Totem
<Scall> michelefreschi: ti conviene disinstallarlo completamente per avere più speranze di riuscita
<michelefreschi> ok
<Scall> per disinstallarlo completamente puoi scrivere nel terminale:"sudo apt-get purge totem"
<Scall> purge serve appunto per non lasciare traccia del programma disinstallandolo
<Scall> dopo di che poi scrivere:"sudo apt-get install totem" per reinstallarlo al volo
<Scall> spero che riuscirai a risolvere :-)
<michelefreschi> da disinstallato risorse cerca di aprire Vlc, quindi potrebbe essere un problema di estensioni
<Scall> praticamente apre la cartella come se fosse un file musicale
<michelefreschi> cioè di riconoscimento tipo di file del collegamento del menù
<Scall> esatto
<michelefreschi> si
<michelefreschi> o video
<Scall> ti succede solo con il menù Risorse, vero?
<Scall> dovresti controllare una cosa
<michelefreschi> si
<Scall> nella finestra in cui esplori i file (Nautilus), vai in Modifica -> Preferenze -> Supporti e assicurati che alla voce Lettore musicale non ci sia "Apri cartella"
<Scall> forse non è questo il problema, ma per scrupolo meglio controllare. Se mi vengono altre idee ti dico
<michelefreschi> niente
<michelefreschi> jo provato a cambiare tutto ed a rimettere poi chiedi prima di uscire
<michelefreschi> scusa... ho provato a modificare le singole voci e poi a ripristirare con "chiedi prima di uscire"
<michelefreschi> non ho ottenuto nessun risultato
<Scall> michelefreschi: non so perchè ma oggi questo canale, nonostante sia quello principale, è deserto! Puoi provare a fare un salto in #ubuntu-it-chat che è pieno di gente attualmente, magari qualcuno ha la soluzione.
<michelefreschi> grazie
<Scall> Io ci rifletto nel frattempo, se mi viene in mente qualcosa mi faccio sentire. Ti consiglio anche di scrivere nel forum, così le possibilità di aiuto aumentano ;-)
<francesco_> Ho Kubuntu 10.10, è normale che non lo vedo aggiornare da tanto tempo?
<jester-> francesco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo at-get upgrade
<jester-> francesco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<francesco_> jester-: non danno aggiornamenti disponibili
<jester-> francesco_: se non ce ne sono non ne da
<francesco_> ma mi sembra strano che non c'è nemmeno un pacchetto da aggiornare da giorni...
<jester-> francesco_: ciò è un bene
<francesco_> o forse ho un /etc/apt/sources.list messo male
<DAMN3dg1rl> francesco_, non è nemmeno un male non aggiornare se tutto va bene,,,,ci sono casi di sistemi non aggiornati da mesi
<DAMN3dg1rl> francesco_, può anche essere , pastalo per sicurezza
<DAMN3dg1rl> !pastebin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/tUqkVLT0
<DAMN3dg1rl> francesco_, va bene
<DAMN3dg1rl> non pensarci più
<francesco_> ok :-)
<francesco_> grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<roxdragon> qualcuno usa adsense?
<EsUlU> chi mi riesce ad aiutare ad installare qemu ubuntu 10.04
<EsUlU> no capisco da dove devo partire?!!
<Alex__> Salve ho provato ad installare Ubuntu su un mio pc
<Alex__> dal bios ho il settig raid 1
<Alex__> finita l'installazione il sistema non parte
<Alex__> devo staccare uno dei due hd per far partire ubuntu
<Alex__> ho scaricato la versione ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64
<Alex__> ma non riesco a settare gli hd
<Alex__> potete aiutarmi?
<Holden> Alex__, perchè hai settato raid?
<Alex__> perchè è utilizzato come server
<Alex__> condivide una cartella con dei dati che servono a dei dbase
<rando_> ciao, mi dareste una mano sull'installazione su netbook? scelgo la netbook edition o la desktop long-term-support?
<Alex__> se si rompe un hd deve cmq continuare a funzionare
<Holden> Alex__, ok, se ti serve una installazione raid allora non saprei aiutarti, mai usato. ma nel wiki inglese trovi delle guide
<Alex__> si ho visto
<Holden> Alex__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<Holden> !qemu | EsUlU
<ubot-it> EsUlU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Qemu
<Alex__> grazie conosco la guida
<Alex__> ma anche seguendola ci sono prob
<EsUlU> ubot-it
<EsUlU> non ho capito
<EsUlU> quel link che mi hai dato che ci devo fare perfavore
<EsUlU> ?
<Holden> EsUlU, ubot-it è un bot, non una persona, non aspettarti una risposta :D
<EsUlU> ehehehe
<Holden> EsUlU, leggi la guida che ti ha indicato
<Holden> EsUlU, ah ok, il wiki non funziona al momento, prova più tardi
<EsUlU> ok
<EsUlU> ragazzi devo dare i permessi della scrittura alla cartella tmp che commando devo usare perfavore
<EsUlU> ?
<Holden> chmod
<EsUlU> chmod nome della cartella
<EsUlU> allora?=
<Alex__> nessuno ha mai installato ubuntu  su hd raid1?
<Holden> EsUlU, leggi la guida, man chmod
<rando_> devo reinstallare il so e cancellare le vecchie partizioni tenendomi i dati.... su questo mi potete aiutare?
<Alex__> ok grazie devo andare alla prossima ciao
<rando_> ma come posso importare i dati di un so parallelo se c'è poco spazio nella memoria dove voglio inserirli?
<misterblu> ciao e buon anno ecco il prob
<misterblu> ho cercato di provare e poi avrei installato ubuntu 10.10 su un vaio nuovo di pacca esito fallito per errori busybox e errori in intranfs e undevd
<misterblu> ragazzi nessun aiuto
<attempt> misterblu devi riprovare a fare il cdlive
<misterblu> quindi pensi che sia un errore di masterizzazione del pc
<attempt> riscarichi ubuntu controlli il checksum md5 poi lo masterizzi su cd a velocita' minima 4x e poi lo riprovi e lo reinstalli.
<attempt> si
<misterblu> attempt pensi che sia un errore della copia masterizzata
<Holden> misterblu, con quel cd che hai, puoi fare il test del cd nella schermata iniziale
<rando_> ho avuto degli errori sul disco che non mi facevano piu avviare correttamernte il pc, ma reinstallando una nuova partizione voglio recuperare i dati e  lo spazio occupato dall'altro so!!!! aiutatemi ragazzi, farò dei casini da solo!!!!!
<Francky> Buono Anno!
<Francky> Ho un problema strano, a volte aprendo una finestram che sia un help o firefox, mi si blocca il computer
<misterblu> fatto e si bloccava
<attempt> prima ti recuperi i dati con una live e li sposti su esterno. dopodiche' reinstalli.
<Francky> Ovvero la finestra non si riduce, non si chiude, i link all'interno no vanno
<Holden> misterblu, allora è il cd che non va
<misterblu> ma pensavo più per un errore dovuto ad un driver che alla copia
<attempt> no e' la copia quasi sicuro.
<Francky> poi sempre causualmente mi si sono aperte anche altri applicativi
<misterblu> quando l'ho fatta ha fatto anche la verifica ed era tutto aposto
<rando_> ma non posso estendere la partizione gia creata? ho gia fatto l'installazione?
<attempt> rando_ con il cdlive booti. scegli prova ubuntu. quando hai il desktop vedi di montare il disco fisso per accedere ai dati. e li copi fuori di li. possibilmente tutta la home o perlomeno le tue cartelle importanti e i .conf della posta e del browser.
<attempt> se reinstalli nella medesima partizione che la estendi o no perdi tutti i dati.
<rando_> quindi ho fatto un'installazione inutile per ora|
<rando_> ah, ho capito! siccome devo reinstallare la partizione, perderei comunque tutto! giusto?
<attempt> non ti serve installare il so per accedere ai dati da salvare. ti basta il cdlive o una versione su penna usb di ubuntu.
<attempt> se reinstalli nella stessa partizione perdi tutto. se cerchi di ridimensionarla potresti perdere dei dati. la cosa piu' sicura te la ho indicata.
<attempt> se hai la home separata da root puoi tentare la reinstallazione del so senza formattare home. mantenendo nome utente e pass identici.
<attempt> e nome pc uguale ovviamente.
<rando_> ho capito, e allora se volessi tenermi la partizione appena creata (salvando i dati), cancellare le 5 vecchie e sostituirle con una tipo ubuntu 10.10?
<attempt> quando riparti di norma ritrovi tutto come stava tranne le configurazioni. ma i dati ci sono tutti. in quel caso prima di reinstallare meglio se cambi nome ai .conf che ti interessano. una volta rimessi i programmi li avvii e poi sostituisci i nuovi .conf con quelli vecchi.
<attempt> non ho esperienza di due so linux ubuntu su stesso disco e partizione diversa.
<attempt> su due dischi diversi comunque non ci sono problemi.
<Francky> Ciao, mi si bloccano le finestre, e non mi lascia più chiuderle o aprirle... deve andre di ALT CTRL DEL
<rando_> ok è tutto! grazie e buon anno nuovo per tutti!!!!
<attempt> Francky prova a disattivare gli effetti  delle finestre e vedi se lo fa' ancora.
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> ciAO
<Francky> Non ho effetti finestra, mi sembra, intendi quelli che spostandola si piega ?
<attempt> si gli effetti del desktop
<Panaclerio_> Ciao a tutti, su firefox non mi funzionano i link tipo ....http://..../cataloghipdf/29.pdf#search=29.30012, nel senso che dovrebbe aprire il file pdf e cercare il testo.
<attempt> disattivali completamente.
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> una volta istallato che file va modificato per il dual boot
<Francky> attempt,  ok messo Preferenze / Aspetto / Nessuno
<attempt> vedi se insiste con il difetto.
<Francky> Attempt, pensavo ad un virus, possibile ?
<attempt> no
<enzo> buonasera a tutti
<attempt> lo fa da quando hai installato? da sempre?
<enzo> qualcuno mi può aiutare riguardo una connessione con router?
<Francky> Da WINE come si fa a disinstallare l'applicativo Windows ? facendo come si dovrebbe fare invece che disinstallare lo reinstalla
<micheleainardi> Ciao a tutti. Ho scaricato da http://www.google.com/intl/it/earth/download/thanks.html#os=linux il file .bin. Ho lanciato installazione ma quando provo a lanciare Google earth dall'icona non mi succede nulla. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Holden> micheleainardi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Helias> salve ragazzi
<Helias> Ho un problema con un programma fatto in python cone le librerie wx
<Helias> ho cambiato le variabili in array ed ora mi da errore..
<Helias> potete aiutarmi?
<Helias> non ho diciamo mai usato gli array prima d'ora
<istanza> salve. scheda tv ibrida con la 10.10. come si vede dal paste, riconosciuta, ma non il tuner per il quale ho provato una decina di numeri sempre con lo stesso risultato (non crea /dev/dvb). qualch idea? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549571/
<Holden> istanza, non passare nessun parametro al modulo, dovrebbe riconoscerla automaticamente
<istanza> Holden, intendi niente per il tuner?
<Holden> istanza, ne card= ne tuner=
<istanza> Holden, dici? mi sa che viene "sconosciuto" ma ci provo. che tu sappia posso togliere i moduli senza riavviare? ho provato ma mi dice che sono in uso, anche con force
<Holden> istanza, sudo modprobe -vr saa7134-dvb
<Holden> istanza, sudo modprobe -vr saa7134-alsa
<Holden> istanza, sudo modprobe -vr saa7134
<Holden> istanza, e poi ricarichi
<istanza> Holden, provo, grazie
<micheleainardi> ciao a tutti.. da: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth leggo alcune info per installare google eart ma mi scarico il file .bin e non il file .deb
<micheleainardi> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Holden> micheleainardi, se l'hai già installato avvialo da terminale e vedi che errore da
<micheleainardi> come faccio ad avviarlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, il bin è un eseguibile.. ti vva da solo
<DAMN3dg1rl> clicca sopra
<Holden> micheleainardi, scrivi goo e premi TAB
<Holden> micheleainardi, lui autocompleta
<micheleainardi> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<micheleainardi> exec: 19: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, bin è l'eseguibile , lui ha instalalto già
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, cd /cartellaincuièilbin
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, ok, non avendolo installato non lo sapevo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, i files bin sono eseguibili,.. google non da un file di installazione ma il binario
<micheleainardi> aspettate: io ho scaricato il file GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> se clicchi sopra non va ?
<micheleainardi> poi.. ho dato chmod 777 a GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, giusto
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, poi ?
<micheleainardi> dopo..ho scritto: sudo ./Google*.bin
<DAMN3dg1rl> no
<micheleainardi> ora sta installando .. asp
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi fare cd /nomecartellaincuièilcoso
<micheleainardi> DAMN: dove ho scaricato il file .bin .. o dove è installato?
<istanza> Holden, riavviato senza arametri, niente da fare, mi da sconosciuto ed il resto eguale...
<Holden> istanza, 1) vedi se la tua scheda è tra queste http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#AVerMedia 2) hai il firmware? 3) fammi vedere dmesg su pastebin
<micheleainardi> DAMN: dove mi installa googleearth??
<micheleainardi> :(
<micheleainardi> Il file dovrebbe essere: /opt/google-earth
<micheleainardi> come faccio a lanciarlo?
<istanza> Holden, la scheda è avermedia M115 (card 138) il fw xc3028-v27 ma il sistema non lo carica e pare neppure lo cerchi... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549592/
<Holden> istanza, fai vedere tutto dmesg, non greppare
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, non la devi installare . lo devi usare
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai presente gli .exe di windows ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> funzionano allo stesso modo
<micheleainardi> sudo apt-get install lsb-core .. mi mancava questo passo !!!
<micheleainardi> grazie a tutti ! funziona
<istanza> ok, eccolo. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549594/
<DAMN3dg1rl> micheleainardi, ok
<Holden> istanza, ok, credo di aver capito il problema. fammi vedere lspci -vvnn
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi ciao, devo installare un software in formato tar.gz ... ma non ci capisco proprio. Ho letto le istruzioni e dice di usare i soliti tre comandi ./configure make e make install ma non so come scriverlo nel terminale....
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi date una mano per piacere
<istanza> Holden, ecco vvnn    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549595/
<Holden> istanza, ok, il kernel riporta: "138 -> Avermedia M115                           [1461:a836]" mentre la tua scheda è "Avermedia Technologies Inc Device [1461:e836]"  quindi ho è una scheda nuova/diversa, oppure hanno sbagliato a scrivere la 'a' al posto della 'e' e si dovrebbe segnalare come bug
<Holden> istanza, comunque si, a questo punto prova con card=138 (scarica e ricarica i moduli)
<istanza> Holden, ci riprovo.... sono 3 gg che mi danno e ho letto di tutto... ma non dovrebbe cercare un fw e dare errore?
<Holden> istanza, se vuoi chiediamo direttamente su #v4l o #linuxtv, di solito la persona che ha fatto il driver è li
<istanza> Holden, oh grazie, sarebbe ideale, non sapevo di quei canali...
<Holden> istanza, intanto fai la prova di carico/scarico
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549596/
<istanza> Holden, ok... ma parlano italiano di là?
<Holden> istanza, no, solo inglese
<istanza> Holden, azzz.... è un casino per me..
<istanza> Holden, cmq grazie
<Holden> istanza, prego
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential e riprova
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, ti posto l'outpout http://paste.ubuntu.com/549603/
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: i casi sono 2: o non sei nella cartella giusta o il sorgente, se sorgente è, non prevede uso diretto di ./configure
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: che programma è
<pivellino-ubuntu> è un programma di messaggistica, si chiama synapse
<pivellino-ubuntu> eppure sono nella cartella
<pivellino-ubuntu> prima ho fatto il seguente comando sudo tar zxvf pacchetto.tar.gz e poi sono entrato nella cartella e fin qua tutto ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma poi il buio, non ci capisco
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: leggi il readme e il file install
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> il readme è vuoto
<pivellino-ubuntu> e questo è l'install http://paste.ubuntu.com/549605/ dice di dare i tre comandi ./configure ecc
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: guarda nella cartella e sottocartelle se c'è il file configure
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, guardo
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: è sempre comunque altamente sconsigliato compilare a applicazioni non nei repo specialmete se si è a digiuno della materia
<pivellino-ubuntu> è che non so come fare per sostituire messenger perchè negli altri non funziona la web-cam
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: tranquillo che non funzerà manco con quello
<pivellino-ubuntu> nessun file configure
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: hai scaricato un sorgente farlocco
<pivellino-ubuntu> l'ho scaricato dal sito
<pivellino-ubuntu> eppure si trova anche tra le applicazioni del sito di ubuntu-tweack
<jester-> o è gia un binario o è faròocco
<jester-> farlocco*
<pivellino-ubuntu> configure.ac?=
<pivellino-ubuntu> si chiama configure.ac  ?
<jester-> prova a lanciare quello
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-   sudo ./configure.ac  ??
<jester-> eh
<pivellino-ubuntu> nulla
<jester-> senza sudo
<pivellino-ubuntu> non fa niente
<pivellino-ubuntu> permesso negato
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu è un sorgente bacato o si compila con altri comandi
<pivellino-ubuntu> capito...devo lasciar perdere?
<jester-> ti conviene sistemare la cam, se sistmabile è
<Stiffler> a
<pivellino-ubuntu> la cam funziona
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: con cheese non funza?
<DoNNiE> aa
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono i programmi amsn  ed emesene che non la supportano
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: se funza funza anche con skype
<pivellino-ubuntu> con skype si
<jester-> amsn non ti fa fare
<pivellino-ubuntu> con amsn non va la cam
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: protocollo msn leggi microsoft, non penso che funzi con altra roba che non sia msn
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: è normale che non vada la cam con amsn
<pivellino-ubuntu> cheese a cosa serve?
<DoNNieBrasco> o____o
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  ora mi è rimasta la cartella sul desktop e non posso cancellarla...
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: a provare la cam e a fare qualche cazzatina tipo foto con effetti
<pivellino-ubuntu> è con un lucchetto
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: sudo rm -r Scrivania/cartella
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-   grazie lo stesso.
<Costa> cosa bisogna fare quando il gestore driver proprietari non rileva la tua scheda video dicendomi che non ci sono driver proprietari installati nel pc?
<jester-> Costa: che scheda hai
<jester-> Costa: hai una ati?
<Costa> nvidia geforce ti4200 128mb with AGPx
<Costa> non è un mio problema, quello di un mio amico...non gli ha rilevato la scheda video e ha scaricato dal sito nvidia il driver per linux...dovrebbe installarlo manualmente ma  non sa fare
<jester-> Costa: con quella devi accontentarti degli opne che carica il sistema al boot, da maverick le vecchie non sono piu supportate dagli esterni
<jester-> Costa: ha problemi di risoluzione per caso?
<Costa> e quindi? come puo fare?
<Costa> si anche...non puo mettere piu di 1024x768
<Costa> io comunque possiedo una scheda nvidia da 128, ma l' ha rilevata comunque
<Costa> simile
<jester-> Costa: sul sito c'è un file dove dice quali schede supporta e pure come installare, se metti un driver non adatto fai danni
<Costa> strano
<jester-> Costa: se non la rileva significa che il fdriver nel repo non c'è
<jester-> supporta da fx in su
<jester-> da fx in giu ciccia
<Costa> ho capioto
<Costa> nel caso dei driver trovati nativi per linux sul sito? sai come installarli?
<jester-> Costa: digli si prendere una pci un po piu decente che si trovano al prezzo si una pizza
<jester-> una vga cioè
<Santo> o
<Santo> sono io
<jester-> tipo una 6500 vgs
<jester-> vga
<Santo> si ma ubuntu lo uso proprio xkè il pc fa skifo
<Santo> e non mi serve per giocare
<Costa> jester, non hai mai installato 1 driver per una scheda video non presente nei repo?
<ErVito> povero ubu
<jester-> Costa: nvidia è ben supportata ma in maverick hanno abbandonato le legacy, guardate sul sito se c'è un driver che supposti quel preciso tipo di scheda
<Santo> cè l'ho scaricato ma non so come istallare il pacchetto
<Costa> ah, non lo sapevo....ma nella 9.10 ci sono ancora?
<jester-> Costa: ubuntu/linux non è che faccia il miracolo di svecchiare la nonna
<jester-> Santo: devi fermare la grafica, quindi parti in recovery
<Santo> che vuol dire
<Santo> come si fa
<jester-> Santo: poi da dove sta il file lo lanci con sudo ./nomefile
<Santo> come parto in recovery
<jester-> Santo: prima accertati di avere linux-headers-generic e build-essential installati
<jester-> Santo: oppure dai nel terminale sudo sevice gdm stop
<Santo> e dove si vede, io l'ho appena istallato ubuntu
<Santo> manco toccato
<Santo> ok
<jester-> se non ti trovi in shell ci vai con contro-altF2
<jester-> Santo: metti il file nella home e non sul desktop
<jester-> o poi non lo trovi
<Santo> si
<Santo> ma allora
<Santo> il file l'ho scaricato dal sito nvidia, ma non so dove trovarlo, non me lo fa partire dall'elenco download firefox
<jester-> Santo: ti autuentichi e dai sudo ./NV  batti tab che ti completa
<jester-> Santo: sarà in scaricati
<jester-> nella home
<Santo> visto non cè
<jester-> Santo: apri ff strumenti download
<jester-> oppure modifica/preferenze e vedi cosa hai settato
<jester-> Santo: poi penso che devi farti xorg.conf a mano
<Costa> una scheda video da 128 non mi sembra troppo vecchia...siamo davvero così inaavnati?
<jester-> Costa: la roba pc invecchia alla svelta, se pensi che che oramai lo standard è sul giga di ram
<Costa> che scheda video hai jester? per farti partire ubuntu?
<jester-> Costa: una gt220 e una 8500 su aotro pc
<jester-> altro*
<jester-> Costa: altro ancora cantinato con una fx appunto a 128
<jester-> va con i 76
<jester-> e bene
<Costa> la mia
<jester-> tutte quelle inferiori alla fx hanno fatto la scelta do fregarsene
<Costa> jester non è giusto
<Costa> jester perchè scusa la gente che usa xubuntu pensa abbiano una scheda video migliore?
<Costa> jester- se è così come dici tu allora piu avanti non si salveranno neanche le fx
<jester-> Costa: sperem de no
<jester-> Costa: nel caso bisognerà smanettare
<attempt> mica ha scelto ubuntu comunque.
<attempt> chi ha xubu non usa effetti e va con gli open magari.
<jester-> se ha pure il monitor stessa età dovra mettere i refresh nel conf
<jester-> attempt: magari puppu gli beccava tutto al volo
<jester-> puppy*
<attempt> molto probabile.
<jester-> visto che è dedicato a pc di un certo tipo
<attempt> niente dock nel puppy
<jester-> eh
<jester-> mi pare normale
<EsUlU> scusatemi io ho installato ubuntu 8.40
<EsUlU> ma mi chiede il nome root
<EsUlU> e pasword
<EsUlU> che cosa devo mettere
<EsUlU> come defult
<EsUlU> ?
<FloodBotIt2> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> il tuo nome utente e la pass
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> lo'ho sto provando su virtual box
<EsUlU> non ho impostato nessun nome utente
<EsUlU> e pasword
<EsUlU> fin adesso
<EsUlU> e non mi ha ne meno chiesto
<FloodBotIt2> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tizbac> solo a me non va più empathy con M$N ?
<Carlin0> tizbac, a me va ...
<EsUlU> jester- ci sei
<EsUlU> ?
<tizbac> Carlin0: mi dice errore di rete
<tizbac> boh
<jester-> EsUlU: ooh
<jester-> tizbac: ms avrà cambiato ancora il protocollo
<Carlin0> tizbac, qualche settimana fa a me lo faceva con icq , poi con un aggiornamento si è sistemato da solo
<ErVito> funzia abbestia
<Costa> come si chiama il programma della gestione dei processi?
<albertoasti> qualcuno puo darmi aiuto??
<jester-> !qualcuno | albertoasti
<ubot-it> albertoasti: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<albertoasti> ok ho installato ubunto 1010 a fianco di windows ma all'avvio dopo la scelta del sistema operativo mi dice .. Minimal BASH-like editing is suppor
<albertoasti> ecc
<albertoasti> ma non si avvia
<jester-> albertoasti: su partizione o dentro a win
<albertoasti> dentro a win
<jester-> albertoasti: si è gia fottuto grub direi che reinstalli
<albertoasti> tre volte ho fatto
<albertoasti> cancellando la precedente
<jester-> albertoasti: fai fare un defrag prime e oensa magari di metterlo su aprtizione
<cristian_c> ciao
<albertoasti> infine formattando tutto e reinstallato win
<cristian_c> sapete come si possa fare per rinominare il proprio profilo?
<jester-> albertoasti: la precedente la rimuovi come un qualsiasi altro programma
<albertoasti> vero
<jester-> o entri nella cartella e lanci l'unistall
<albertoasti> fatto
<albertoasti> formattato
<albertoasti> reinstllato win
<albertoasti> ubunto mi dice tutto ok
<albertoasti> ma al riavvio ....
<jester-> albertoasti:  formattato cosa
<albertoasti> hd
<jester-> albertoasti: poi?
<albertoasti> reistallato windows
<albertoasti> reinstallato ubuntu
<jester-> albertoasti: e poi ancora hai usato wubi?
<albertoasti> no
<jester-> cosa hai usato
<jester-> non si capsice che tipo di installazione hai fatto
<albertoasti> ho scaricato l'iso di ubuntu messo su cd e installato
<jester-> albertoasti: allora su partizione separata
<albertoasti> no
<albertoasti> nella shell del cd ci sono due opzioni
<jester-> albertoasti: hai lanciato il cd da dentro win?
<albertoasti> da boot
<jester-> albertoasti: ok ma avevi dello spazio libero o partizione pronta?
<albertoasti> l disco è d 160 Gb
<jester-> eh
<albertoasti> ntfs
<jester-> albertoasti: e cosa hai scelto al partizionamento
<jester-> albertoasti: deduco che i 160 gb siano usati da win
<albertoasti> si
<albertoasti> ma non mi ha chiesto la partizione
<jester-> albertoasti: quindi che hai fatto visto che spazio libero per linun non c'è
<jester-> albertoasti: hai installato nulla in pratica
<albertoasti> no ubuntu è presente in c
<albertoasti> a fianco di windows
<jester-> albertoasti: via piu smplice, va in prova il sistema, lanci gpared, restringi la partizione win, vai in installazione e scegli di usare lo spazio libero
<jester-> albertoasti: non è possibile
<albertoasti> l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<jester-> albertoasti: hai fatto un pastrocchio
<jester-> che poi penso che nemmeno sia possibile se non hai scelto di installare su ntfs sopra a win
<albertoasti> leggi bene ho installato sopra win
<jester-> albertoasti: riformatta, instalalnod win crei una partizione meno, quanto di basta per linux,
<jester-> di quanto basta per linux e poi installi su spazio libero
<jester-> albertoasti: appunto che non va una sega
<albertoasti> prima linux e poi windows?
<jester-> albertoasti: prima winzoz
<jester-> albertoasti: ripartizioni l'hd e lasci lo sapzio non alloato
<albertoasti> tu mi dici di fare l'installazione completa da cd?
<albertoasti> lasciando di default le impostazioni che mi propone
<jester-> albertoasti: adesso hai linux mischiato con win
<jester-> addirittura su ntfs
<albertoasti> si
<jester-> albertoasti: è logico che non vada una cicca, avrà problemi pure win a sto punto
<albertoasti> no win è perfetto
<albertoasti> sul portatile ha funzionato
<albertoasti> ho i due sistemi operativi installati
<jester-> albertoasti: non diciamo fesserie
<jester-> albertoasti: sul portatile per qualche motivo non lo ha messo in guoppa a win
<albertoasti> giuro ti sto scrivendo dal portatile che ha ubuntu e windows sullo stesso hd stessa partizione
<jester-> albertoasti: o lo metti allinterno di win usando wubi e su una partizione sua in ext4
<albertoasti> non so cos'è ext4
<jester-> è il filesystem di linux, uno dei tanti
<albertoasti> ok
<albertoasti> comunque provo a fare install dopo partizionamento
<jester-> albertoasti: lasci lo spazio che serve non allocato e poi fallo usare che ci pensa linstaller a fare il resto
<albertoasti> ok
<jester-> albertoasti: esempio
<jester-> 10 gb l'hd
<jester-> pialli tutto
<jester-> fai una partizione primaria da 100
<jester-> i 60 li lasci senza fare nulla
<jester-> in installazione dovresti avere la scelta usa lo spazio libero contigo
<albertoasti> ok provo
<cristian_c> ho cercato su internet
<cristian_c> e anche sul wiki
<cristian_c> ma non ho trovato niente di niente
<jester-> cristian_c: about?
<palla> sono nel canale italia?
<cristian_c> riguardo la rinomia del profilo
<cristian_c> palla, sì
<jester-> palla: yesss
<palla> ok
<cristian_c> *rinomina
<palla> scusate qualcuno sa qualcosa di jack?
<cristian_c> palla, in particolare cosa ti serve?
<jester-> palla: lo aquatatore? lol
<palla> mi serve configurare jack
<cristian_c> palla, se non c'è nessuno esperto, puoi sempre chiedere aiuto al wiki :)
<palla> cioè sul sito di ubuntuù?
<cristian_c> sì
<palla> gia fatto in attesa chiedevo anche qui
<cristian_c> c'è la linguetta wiki
<palla> dove?
<cristian_c> perché in attesa?
<cristian_c> in alto a destra
<palla> non ce l'ho
<palla> no dicevo l'ho chiseto sul sito ubuntu italia
<cristian_c> ?
<palla> nell'attesa che mi risponda qualcuno lo chiedevo anche qui
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> esatto
<palla> sul sito l'ho gia fatto
<palla> di audacity qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<koalinux> alibur
<cristian_c> il primo è il link ufficiale, palla
<cristian_c> ho usato audacity qualche volta
<palla> sai come registrare dall'uscita delle casse?
<palla> c'è un opzione apposita che io non trovo
<jester-> palla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=jack&titlesearch=Titoli
<cristian_c> credo che con jack si possa fare quello che dici tu
<palla> non riesco a configurare jack non va
<cristian_c> hai seguito il wiki?
<palla> no ho seguito una guida su interman
<cristian_c> allora segui il wiki
<cristian_c> più ufficiale di quello c'è solo il sito di jack
<palla> http://sites.google.com/site/stefanodroghetti/Guide/not-to-my-havings
<palla> questa guida
<palla> ok proverò grazie
<palla> adesso stacco è tutto il giorno che sono al pc
<palla> notte
<cristian_c> ancora non ho capito come rinominare questo benedetto profilo XD
<jester-> cristian_c: profilo de che
<cristian_c> si può fare anche per via grafica?
<cristian_c> il profilo utente suppongo
<jester-> cristian_c: nel senso?
<cristian_c> nel sistema di solito ve n'è uno solo, che è anche root all'occorrenza
<cristian_c> il mio si chiama cristian
<cristian_c> lo username
<cristian_c> l'importante è capire come rinominarlo
<cristian_c> magari con lo stesso nome
<jester-> cristian_c: rinominarlo a quale pro
<cristian_c> per vedere se riesco a riparare il danno causato dal link malefico
<jester-> cristian_c: capisco sempre meno, che ha fatto il link
<cristian_c> ha eliminato la barra dei titoli delle finestre e anche i pulsanti sulla barra di stato dell'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> quella inferiore
<jester-> cristian_c: comunque non mi risulta che  l'user sia rinominabile
<cristian_c> boh, me l'aveva consigliato un utente di questo chan
<jester-> cristian_c: resetta gnome che torna a default
<cristian_c> l'ultima volta che ho resettato la cartella nascosta della home
<cristian_c> è successo un casino all'ambiente grafico e ho dovuto reinstallare il sistema
<jester-> ma va va
<cristian_c> era successo quest'estate
<Holden> jester-, puoi rinominare un utente con usermod, l'ho fatto una volta :)
<jester-> cristian_c: sono 4 le cartelle
<cristian_c> Holden, sicuro?
<jester-> Holden: mai fatto
<jester-> ma non risolve una sega
<Holden> cristian_c, si, ma tu devi fare come ha suggerito jester-
<jester-> se non resetta gnome
<Holden> cristian_c, il tuo è un problema di gnome
<jester-> e rinomina pure la .mozilla
<cristian_c> rinominarla o cancellarla?
<jester-> cristian_c: rinomina le solite .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd + .metacity  .mozilla
<jester-> rinomina che se ti serve qualcosa sta li
<cristian_c> metacity non è instalato
<jester-> e che usi
<jester-> le ciofece compiz?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non so neanch'io cosa usa al posto di metacity per gestire le finestre
<cristian_c> forse xfwm
<jester-> cristian_c: installalo
<cristian_c> intanto ho rinominato le altre in _old
<jester-> anche la .mozilla che la magagna sta li dentro
<cristian_c> avevo un po' di paura ad usare sudo
<cristian_c> installato
<jester-> che centra sudo
<cristian_c> anche perché non so quali altri danni ha fatto
<jester-> cristian_c: se ha fatto danni stanno tutti nella home
<jester-> a meno che hai sacricato e lanciato un drb pirla
<jester-> un deb*
<cristian_c> no, no non ho scaricato niente
<cristian_c> non sono fesso a tal punto
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> comunque per sicurezza appena risolvo il problema faccio la migrazione e reinstallo il sistema
<cristian_c> non vorrei che avesse fatto qualcosa a mia insaputa
<cristian_c> *la migrazione dei dati
<cristian_c> allora provo a riavviare
<jester-> cristian_c: ma che riavvio
<jester-> esci e rientra da gnome e stop
<cristian_c> allora faccio il logout
<cristian_c> ubuntu-it-chat
<Stiffler> ehi ma nn rispondete mai voi
<Stiffler> sempre  a guardare roba sconcia su internet eh jester
<yvesBsAs> e perchè solo lui? :XD
<jester-> alle 0.36 permetti che uno cazzeggi un po per i cassi suoi?
<Stiffler> asads
<Stiffler> senti jester ma per mettere online con altri pc la mia stampante deo usare come si kiama cups tipo
<jester-> Stiffler: la rendi visibile in rete e poi installi la stampante sugli altri pc
<jester-> Stiffler: va da se che il pc con la stampante attaccate deve essere acceso
<EsUlU> jester- posso disturbarti un attimo in pvt
<EsUlU> please
<EsUlU> ?
<jester-> EsUlU: avanti coi carri
<jester-> Stiffler: e che anche la lan by samba deve essere su
<Stiffler> lan by samba?
<Stiffler> cioè?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-26
<Guest93549> ho installato il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback e ora che devo fare?
<Zammy> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<Guest93549> zammy tu sai qualcosa?
<Zammy> io cerco aiuto
<Zammy> parliamoci almeno
<Zammy> dimmi
<Guest93549> ho installato il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback per ritornare all' aspetto tradizionale di ubuntu, ma ora non so cosa devo fare
<Zammy> io faccio il contrario invece
<Zammy> sto tentando di eliminare completamente gnome
<Zammy> e rimpiazzarlo con xfce
<Zammy> non so ancora cosa vuoi fare per la precisione
<Zammy> specifica con volere tornare all'aspetto tradizionale di ubuntu
<Zammy> Guest93549
<Guest93549> voglio togliere l'aspetto moderno del descktop, mi fa confondere
<Guest93549> ho installato quel pacchetto, non so a cosa mi serve
<Guest93549> Zammy
<Zammy> non serve aggiungere semmai eliminare
<Zammy> se ho capito bene tu vuoi eliminare unity
<Zammy> Guest93549
<Guest93549> Zammy, non so cosa è unity....voglio tornare all'aspetto antico
<Zammy> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Guest93549> l' ultima
<Guest93549> come specifico di volere l'aspetto tradizionale?
<Guest93549> Zammy
<Zammy> ok allora se non mi sbaglio vuoi levare quella barra a lato
<Zammy> con tutte le icone quadrate
<Zammy> che quando apri si aprono rettangoli grandi
<Zammy> cose che non sembrano normali comuni alle vecchie veersioni
<Guest93549> Zammy si mi da fastidio
<Zammy> vuoi insomma avere ubuntu nuovo con il vecchio aspetto?
<Zammy> allora elimina unity
<Guest93549> si
<Zammy> sudo apt-get autoremove unity
<Zammy> e riavvia
<Guest93549> non so cos'è unity
<Guest93549> ma non c'è un modo meno invasivo?
<Zammy> mal che vada lo reinstalli con sudo apt-get install unity
<Guest93549> bo vediamo...grazie :)
<Zammy> noterai che è quello che ti serve
<Guest93549> Auguri di Buon Natale! :)
<pinco> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con un mediaplayer che non riesco a" vedere" connettendolo in usb
<pinco> mi date una mano per favore
<pinco> c'è nessuno?
<pinco> vabbè riprovo + tardi
<moreno_> Qualcuno di voi usa Pitivi? Come posso creare il classico DVD con menu e quant'altro? E' possibile o devo usare qualche altro video editor?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<damiano> gut
<jester-> d'oli fen i macc
<damiano> chrmnnmn?
<fankino> salve
<fankino> esiste lubuntu in italiano?
<damiano> in teoria dovrebbe esserlo, non ho nessuna referenza
<Fire^fox> ciao all
<Fire^fox> ho un problema, errore di input/output su un disk ext3
<damiano> Fire^fox: nopaste
<Fire^fox> ci saranno 2000 errori
<attempt> e' identico a ubuntu. basta che mette il locale e imposta a lingua.
<Fire^fox> con fsck.ext3 -a mi dice che non puo' compiere l'azione di riparazione
<Fire^fox> qualche consiglio?
<fankino> ciao attempt
<fankino> volevo scegliere lubuntu perchè volevo provarlo su un vecchio pc che ha poca ram
<fankino> volevo scegliere lubuntu perchè volevo provarlo su un vecchio pc che ha poca ram
<attempt> fankino come su ubuntu all'avvio scegli la lingua italiana e lo installi. se dopo l'installazione non e' in italiano vai nelle configurazioni di sistema e imposti tutto in italiano. se non basta vai col gestore applicazioni e prendi il locale-it che te lo installa.
<attempt> gestore software*
<fankino> ok grazie
<fankino> però adesso ho un'altro problema non mi parte il cd nonostante sia impostato con l'avvio del boot
<simone> Salve a tutti e buone Feste!
<simone> ho un problema con il lettore cd-dvd, quando inserisco un dvd e comincio a leggerlo il lettore comincia a far girare il disco velocissimo facendo rumore. Temo che non faccia bene al lettore e mi chiedevo se fosse una cosa capitata anche ad altri
<simone> cè nessuno?
<_elias__> io
<poppy80> ciao
<_elias__> ciao poppy80
<poppy80> non si apre un file in pps.  utilizzo ubunut 11.10
<poppy80> elias ciao
<poppy80> buon natale a tutti/e
<_elias__> grazie
<poppy80> plego
<_elias__> poppy80, tentativo di aprire il file con Libreoffice?
<poppy80> niente foglio binaco
<_elias__> a me non apriva i .ppsx
<poppy80> az.
<poppy80> probabilmente ubuntu ha dei limiti
<_elias__> ho creato un file di test .pps, Libreoffice l'ha aperto correttamente
<simone> ho un problema con il lettore cd-dvd, quando inserisco un dvd e comincio a leggerlo il lettore comincia a far girare il disco velocissimo facendo rumore. Temo che non faccia bene al lettore e mi chiedevo se fosse una cosa capitata anche ad altri
<_elias__> simone, io ho un portatile a cui si è rotto il lettore dvd (acquistato uno esterno), qualche volta prima del danno notavo un rumore e il disco che girava velocissimo, allora avevo Windows Vista Home Basic (Il peggior OS che io abbia mai usato)
<_elias__> non so se ci sono collegamenti
<_elias__> forse la mia è una coincidenza
<simone> io sono su Ubuntu 11.10 ora, posso solo immaginare cosa hai provato con WInzoz Svista
<simone> _elias__
<fankino> niente da fare non funziona
<Taravel> ciao, oggi mi è apparso un triangolo rosso con un punto esclamativo tra i vari indicatori. La motivazione per cui è apparsa è che il sistema non è aggiornato da  giorni. Ho eseguito aggiorna software ma non trova aggiornamenti ma ogni volta rimane scritto che le informazioni sono vecchie di una settimana. Ho eseguito apt-get update ed ho il seguente errore: http://pastebin.com/6YEU3kac
<enzotib> Taravel: riprova
<Taravel> idem con patate
<Taravel> enzotib: intendi apt-get?
<enzotib> intendo l'apt-get update
<Taravel> sìsì l'ho fatto ma niente da lo stesso eerore
<damiano> sembra si siano sminchiate le chiavi
<Taravel> mmm e moc he faccio?
<damiano> questo topic ne parla riferendosi ad una versione precedente
<damiano> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=286123.0
<kfbn> facendo upgrade aggiorna lo stesso ? hai aggiunto nei repo qualcosa?
<fankino> c'è qualcuno che mi sa dire come mai dopo un pò che uso ubuntu mi vengono delle righe nel desk e poi si blocca? quindi devo spegnere forzatamente il pc perchè non funziona nessun comando?
<damiano> Taravel: comunque spè che guardo una roba sul pc. Forse c'è del software per fare in automatico. Ti dico...
<simone> ho un problema con il lettore cd-dvd, quando inserisco un dvd e comincio a leggerlo il lettore comincia a far girare il disco velocissimo facendo rumore. Temo che non faccia bene al lettore e mi chiedevo se fosse una cosa capitata anche ad altri
<damiano> Taravel: toh, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=491314.msg3857467
<damiano> qui spiega abbastanza bene (credo)
<damiano> tutta robba trovata con google :D
<damiano> simone: e se fosse rotto?
<damiano> prova a mandarlo in garanzia
<Taravel> grazie damiano ha funzionato :)
<simone> damiano - che significa? Il pc è nuovo e su windows funziona bene... è un problema di ubuntu. Puoi aiutarmi?
<damiano> ah
<damiano> beh la regola sarebbe che il software non può rovinare l'hardware
<andrea1> ho installato, 5 giorni fa' a fianco di ubuntu, linux mint 12 che e' derivata ufficiale di ubuntu, pero' a parte i primi giorni, non mi da' aggiornamenti da scaricare
<andrea1> il kernel e' ancora il 3.0.0-12
<andrea1> mentre su ubuntu sono gia' al 3.0.0-14
<damiano> lol @ stò usando un 2.6
<damiano> (non sono su ubuntu)
<damiano> comunque anch'io passerò al 3
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> non ruesco a installare xp con virtualbox su una partizione siversa da quella della home
<attempt> vbox ti fa' un disco virtuale.
<attempt> e te lo mette nella home nella cartella di conf di vbox
<alecv> si attempt
<alecv> ma vole o metterlo su un'altra partizione
<attempt> in ubuntu hai vbox? in vbox metti dentro xp?
<alecv> ci ero riuscito sull'altro px
<alecv> si attempt
<attempt> allora ti devi rifare alla documentazione di vbox ubuntu c'entra niente.
<alecv> ma mi da errore se gli cambio partizione
<attempt> pare che sconsiglino comunque di usare una partizione reale.
<alecv> il disco virtuale è un file .vdi
<attempt> non ti saprei dire vbox ha il suo manuale.
<alecv> lo puoi salvare nella cartella predefinita oppure su un'altra partizione
<alecv> ok thx
<alecv> rileggo il wiki
<alecv> avessi saltato qualcosa
<alecv> cmq attempt  auguroni :D
<attempt> comunque controlla i driver di vbox. che faccia riferimento al disco-partizione giusta.
<attempt> anche a te
<alecv> ho installato il .deb completo
<alecv> quelloc on tutto il software anche le ristrezioni
<attempt> hai visto che da errore se monti una iso su cd e non la trova. magari e' un problema simile.
<alecv> ma quando crei il disco virtuale, io lo creo dinamico e salta un file .vdi nella cartella -virtualbox della home
<alecv> mi da errore se gli faccio cambiare cartella, non chiedermi xchè
<alecv> salta=salva
<alecv> lapsus
<alecv> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<attempt> perche' il programma lo cerca di sicuro in quella cartella.
<alecv> si ma si può cambiare in fase di installazione, sull'altro pc l'ho fatto O.o
<attempt> io ho messo la vbox di oracle e mentre installava non ricordo mi abbia chiesto dove mettere il file di conf.
<attempt> magari mi sbaglio.
<alecv> ohh
<alecv> ora lo ha preso
<alecv> gli ho dovuto creare una cartella con lo stesso nome della macchina (ale) nella partizione, altrimenti non gli piaceva :D
<alecv> buonasera cerco di aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo vboxuser
<alecv> seguo il wiky ma non trovo i file che dice di modificare
<skifo> allora
<skifo> io ora scrivo qui visto che mi hanno tolto dal canale chat
<skifo> e se non vi va bene ci scrivo lo stesso
<skifo> visto che non posso scrivere la
<skifo> elias
<skifo> ci sei??
<_elias__> scusa skifo, non me ne sono accorto, prova ad accedere con un altro nick
<skifo> non funziona
<skifo> ma ho un programmino poi per tornare
<skifo> io se voglio faccio takeaway al canale e me ne impossesso
<skifo> solo che mi possono denunciare
<skifo> e non ho voglia
<skifo> mi faccio denunciare per cose serie non per sta chat di invidiosi
<skifo> dicevo elias....hai pensato al nome del programma?
<yankee> azz
<alessandro> ciao a tutti
<alessandro> io ho un problema con il bluethoot di ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> alessandro: del tipo?
<alessandro> io riesco a riconoscere il dispositivo
<alessandro> ma non riesco ad inviare un file
<alessandro> mi dice connection refused
<alessandro> cosa potrei fare?
<alessandro> jester-, percaso sapresti darmi un consiglio?
<jester-> alessandro: prova a installare blueman e a riavviare
<alessandro> ok provo
<jester-> alessandro: è unprotatile?
<jester-> portatile*
<alessandro> allora ubuntu 11.10 lo installato su un pc fisso
<alessandro> e devo far funzionare il bluethooth per associare un tablet
<jester-> alessandro: prova con blueman
<alessandro> jester-,  ma devo riavviare la sessione oppure tutto il pc?
<alessandro> perchè  ho provato ad usare blueman
<alessandro> ma non son riuscito ad inviare il file
<jester-> alessandro: è già installato blueman?
<aledream> ciao a tutti
<aledream> auguriii
<alessandro> jester-,  si lo già installato blueman
<jester-> alessandro: il blutooth è rilevato o è come se non ci fosse
<alessandro> allora io nel tablet vedo il pc
<alessandro> però non riesco ad inviare i file da pc a tablet
<jester-> alessandro: il tablet lo ha abbinato?
<alessandro> si si jester-
<jester-> alessandro: sfoglia dispositivo e copiarcelo a mano?
<jester-> sempre che il tablet lo permetta
<alessandro> jester-,  come sfoglia il dispositivo?
<alessandro> jester-,  mi dice connection refused
<jester-> alessandro: da destro su icona bluetooth dvresti avere il dispositivo e andandoci sopra sfolgia dispositivo, se poi il tablet è tipo ipad col cavolo che ci copi dei files
<alessandro> e un samsung galaxy 10.1
<jester-> alessandro: prova con un cellofono che mi sa che sia il tablet a non permettere
<alessandro> ma l'altra sera son riuscito a inviare un file
<jester-> alessandro: ha android e mi pare deve essere rottato
<jester-> se non hai root non ci copi niente
<gigirock> jester-, non e' vero.... in android si puo' copiare di tutto ma bluetooth controlla l'estensione
<jester-> gigirock: boh sento sempre che serve root
<jester-> gigirock: e con quale estensione ce l'ha il blututto
<gigirock> solo per certe apps... tipo vpn o cose un po' spinte per la sicurezza
<gigirock> jester-, se l'estensione non e' di quelle supportate il file n viene copiato.
<yankee> si è vero, funziona anche senza root
<gigirock> jester-, esiste una apps che ti crea un srv ftp...............
<jester-> aledream: che estensione ha i file che cerchi di copiare
<gigirock> per esempio un file .flac non viene copiato un .mp3 si....
<yankee> aledream, non so le tue esigenze se riguarda solo il tablet prova airdroid
<gigirock> ma samsung ha kiesair
<yankee> ancora meglio :)
<yankee> ma non tutti i telefoni c'è l'hanno, i tablet non so
<yankee> *ce
<gigirock> galaxy 10.1 ha il 3.0 :)
<yankee> allora se il bluetooth gli server solo per quello può usare kiesair senza sbattimento
<jester-> ma non lo monta come storace il sistema'
<gigirock> aledream, swiftp oppure file expert
<jester-> storage*
<yankee> anche ftpdroid ;)
<denis_> ciao ragazzi una domandina al volo , quando usavo kde mettevo il comando plasma-deskotop per riattivare il deskotp se mi crasciava , ora sono passato a gnome , e ha appena crasciato lo scherzo dato che giocavo con delle impostazioni , qualcuno sa dirmi il comando per ripristinare il tutto seza che riavvio ?
<jester-> eh aledream si è abbioccato
<denis_> scermo*
<jester-> denis_: killall gnome panel
<jester-> denis_: killall gnome-panel
<denis_> jester-, no process found mi da
<jester-> denis_: gnome o unity
<denis_> jester-, sto con l'ultima versione
<jester-> denis_: nel caso è unity --reset
<denis_> jester-, mi sa che e uniti
<yankee> denis_, giocavi con compiz manager o ubuntu tweak?
<denis_> ho sisetato jester-
<denis_> yankee, con compiz manager
<denis_> yankee, volevo provare il cubo virtuale che gira i deskop
<denis_> yankee, ma non lo fa partire
<denis_> yankee, maaa
<yankee> ti era scomparso tutto, e la barra sopra era il menù di nautilus?
<jester-> denis_: nada compiz su unity, ci setti solo il suo plugin, se vuoi giocare con compiz installa gnome-session-fallback e usa gnome classic
<jester-> denis_: nada compiz su unity, ci setti solo il suo plugin, se vuoi giocare con compiz installa gnome-session-fallback e usa gnome classic
<denis> jester-, capito, come mai questa cavolata ?
<jester-> denis: unity è così ma c'è ancora il classic anche se un po diverso, per paicoccare le barre ci devi cliccare con destro e alt assieme
<denis> jester-, lascia perdere se no combino un casino
<jester-> denis: c'è pure gnome shell che è ancora altra cosa a se pur appoggiandosi a gnome
 * puccio nootttttttttttttttttttttte
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-27
<RandomDadaDoomDu> buondì
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buona giornata :)
<giordano> salve a tutti e tutte, vorrei sapere come posso convertire un video .mp4 in .ts, grazie
<filo1234> !chat | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> in kubuntu, dove devo smanettare per cambiare l'icona del pulsante "arrotola/srotola" sul bordo della finestra nel tema "Oxygen" ? Voglio invertire le immagini delle due azioni.
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> dite che è pericoloso installare la dayli di ubuntu?
<OverMe> dipende che intendi per pericoloso. di certo non prende fuoco niente
<damiano> we OverMe
<damiano> certo che su irc ci sono sempre i soliti 4 gatti
<damiano> sono smith, ti ricordi?
<OverMe> poco
<damiano> non eri venuto all'esc?
<damiano> :o
<OverMe> y
<raffa50> salve come faccio a creare una nuova partizione avendo tutto il disco partizionato?
<raffa50> vorrei creare una partizione con win8
<damiano> uhm
<OverMe> raffa50, restringi le partizioni con gparted
<damiano> devi bootare una live, ad esempio gparted
<damiano> eh
<damiano> tieni a mente che win8 sovrascriverà il bootloader
<raffa50> e poi devo cambiare qualcosa nel grub?
<raffa50> ah ok
<damiano> tocca proprio rimetterlo
<raffa50> una chiavetta da 1gb basta per disco di avvio ubuntu?
<tizbac> damiano, una volta l'ho visto pure corrompere tutta la tabella partizioni con linux installato
<raffa50> nono come devo fare allora?
<tizbac> quindi fa assolutamente backup prima
<tizbac> se è su un laptop pensaci 2 volte prima di farlo perché devi togliere l'hard disk per ripararlo nel caso succede quella cosa
<raffa50> x il grub come devo fààà
<tizbac> ne linux ne windows ci parte più se non lo formatti fuori
<raffa50> è un netbook
<tizbac> ecco peggio ancora
<raffa50> uhm...
<tizbac> io ti dico solo che l'ho visto succedere di persona
<raffa50> se formatto tutto
<raffa50> istallo win8
<tizbac> una volta che è successo
<raffa50> e poi metto ubuntu?
<tizbac> se metti win8 non parte l'installazione si blocca
<tizbac> linux va in crash
<raffa50> nn hai capito
<raffa50> se formatto tutto
<raffa50> metto win 8
<tizbac> eh in quel modo prova
<raffa50> e faccio una partizione ubuntu
<_elias__> da dove si scarica win 8?
<tizbac> comunque imho per una schifezza come win8 non ne vale la pena
<raffa50> meglio di win7
<damiano> eh
<raffa50> ok aguratemi buona fortuna
<_elias__> raffa50, da dove hai scaricato win8?
<damiano> visto che non puoi usare la scusa dell'ambiente di produzzione con win8
<raffa50> da un sito
<tizbac> windows fa schifo a livello di struttura base
<raffa50> su google
<damiano> metticelo su una wm e vivi felice
<raffa50> sono d'accordo
<raffa50> che faccia skifop
<damiano> cosi ci risparmi tutta l'assistenza :P
<tizbac> già il fatto della presenza di C: , D: invece di un albero unico è un bordello
<raffa50> una vm su un netbook con ubuntu
<raffa50> è una follia?
<damiano> no
<raffa50> potrei provare
<tizbac> raffa50, io cel'ho sul netbook come server una vm :D
<raffa50> non costa nulla
<raffa50> devo usare virtualbox
<raffa50> vero?
<tizbac> si
<raffa50> altra domanda
<raffa50> funziona l'emulatore del commondore 64?
<tizbac> perché non dovrebbe?
<raffa50> ho provato a farci click nn parte
<tizbac> avvialo da riga di comando
<tizbac> vedi se cosa fa
<raffa50> come faccio ad avviarlo da riga di comando
<tizbac> scrivi parte del nome e premi tab
<tizbac> tutto in minuscolo
<tizbac> se te lo completa fa invio
<raffa50> no nada
<damiano> mannaggia
<damiano> non riesco a farmottare con 4 partizioni
<damiano> stò diventando vecchio
<enzotib> beh, è difficile farmottare
<simone> buongiorno
<damiano> al diavolo è esploso
<damiano> non è riuscito ad installare grub
<simone> gente non mi funziona più l'utilità di adattamento a tutto schermo o ai lati semplicemente spostando la finestra in alto a destra o sinistra come su win7 per capirci. Ho installato compiz, devo impostarlo da li?
<roht> buongiorno
<simone> sove posso trovare la source.list su Oniric?
<simone> *sources.list
<OverMe> /etc/apt
<simone> -.- xkè non mel'apriva da terminale allora? uff
<simone> fatto grazie OverMe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<simone> 'ngiorno jester-
<jester-> aiò simone
<Guest25632> ciao a tutti, come faccio a far ritornare l'aspetto di ubuntu (ultimo) TRADIZIONALE???
<jester-> Guest25632: installa gnome-sessino-fallback e poi scegli gnome classic alla schermata di login
<Guest25632> jester già l'ho installato....ora che devo fare??
<Guest25632> la schermata di login ??
<Guest25632> jester-
<jester-> Guest25632: termini sessione, dove metti la pass cliché il circolino nell'angolo alto a  destra
<Guest25632> jester- vedo
<Alex95> Buonasera
<fredd> ve trovo il cestino....non lo vedo
<Guest59361> salve ragazzi sapete dove trovo il cestino....non lo vedo :(
<jester-> Guest59361: sat in cartel home, o aggiungi alla barra
<jester-> Guest59361: alt-tastodestro per pacioccare la barra
<Guest59361> <jester-> fatto...come faccio a spostarlo....si è fissato
<jester-> Guest59361: sempre destro-alt sulla icona
<Guest59361> <jester-> fatto....ma come mai ora devo fare alt+tasto destro?
<Guest59361> prima non lo dovevo fare..penso
<Guest59361> <jester-> ah un' altra cosa: come posso fare per vedere la schermata di mozzilla più grande, perchè la parte di sopra è tre centimetri
<jester-> Guest59361: quale parte sopra
<Guest59361> <jester-> ti dico: c'è la barra dove c'è la data, la barra dove c'è scritto mozzilla, la barra di file, modifica ecc, le schede: il tutto arriva a metà pagina fra un pò :(
<jester-> !imagebin | Guest59361
<ubot-it> Guest59361: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Guest59361: taste stamp per fare lo shot
<Guest59361> <jester-> taste stamp come si fa?
<Guest59361> ok fotografata
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<jester-> !image | Guest59361
<ubot-it> Guest59361: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Glacio> Salve, esiste un programmino aggiuntivo da installare per poter alzare ulteriormente il volume dell'audio...
<nicotano> Glacio,  da terminale alsamixer alza pcm e master fatto?
<Glacio> grazie, ma non vorrei andare a toccare alsamixer, poiché le casse facilmente finiscono poi per fischiare o fare strani rumori di sottofondo che sporcano la qualità del suono...
<filo1234> Glacio: be allora hai poco da sollevare il volume
<jester-> Glacio: o installi gnome-alsamixer
<filo1234> se non puoi sollevare il volume perchè gracchiano...non capisco
<Glacio> mi servirebbe soltanto poter alzare un po chettino il volume più del massimo consentito, per alcuni video in flash, che hanno l'audio un po' basso di solito...
<Glacio> gnome-alsamixer è un programma diverso da alsamixer, jester-
<Glacio> ?
<jester-> Glacio: è lo stesso plus facile
<Glacio> ha, è una gui
<nippon> ciao ragazzi
<Glacio> provo ad alzare un pelino l'audio con quella, sperando di non fare ronzare le casse...
<nippon> sono finalmente riuscito a installare ubuntu sul pc giapponese, purtroppo non sono ho avuto problemi con la vers. 11.10. Ho dovuto fare l' installazione della versione 10.o4
<nippon> purtroppo con skype ho qualche problema, potete aiutarmi? non riesco ad attivare il mic
<nippon> dalla impostazioni audio vedo la scheda audio, ma il mic non si attiva
<jester-> nippon: serve skype a 32 bit ma sulla 10.04 non so come si mette
<jester-> nippon: che cazzo lo metti a fare ubuntu sul map della moglie
<jester-> nippon: filo1234 si sta chiedendo che hai cognate
<nippon> map? cos'e' il map
<jester-> jap*
<nippon> allora non posso usare skype
<nippon> qualcuno non puo' aiutarmi di come fare attivare questo c..o  di microfono
<Glacio> accidenti, ho i valori di Master e PCM già al massimo... non c'è un modo per alzare ulteriormente il volume, vero?
<Glacio> magari qualche trucchetto per far sembrare più alto il volume originario del file...
<Holden> Glacio, dalle preferenze audio è possibile
<Glacio> ha, è vero... ho visto
<Glacio> ma come mai è possibile andare oltre il 100%?
<Glacio> che cosa significa?
<Holden> da li dovresti poterci andare
<jester-> nippon: guarda dentro alle impostrazioni audio di skype
<nippon> gia' fatto, ma non mi da la scheda audio installata
<Glacio> be', in ogni caso funziona... alla fine il problema era semplice
<Glacio> ora vado, ciao e grazie a tutti!
<jester-> nippon: e in preferenze di sistema audio canale ingresso?
<nippon> di skype
<nippon> su quello di skype vedo PulseAudio (Server)
<nippon> PulseAudio server (local)
<jester-> nippon: in impostazioni di sistema audio tab ingresso
<jester-> c'è la scheda?
<nippon> si, su impostazione di sistema la scheda c@e'
<nippon> c'e'
<jester-> nippon: se parli il cursore si muove? il volume è su?
<filo1234> ti risponde?
<nippon> se parlo il cursore del microfono non si muove
<jester-> nippon: alsa reload
<jester-> o alza restore che sia
<nippon> il volume e' alzato al 100%
<nippon> lo posso cambiare, ma sotto i led non divento verdi
<jester-> nippon: se parli si dovrebbe muovere il cazzillo
<nippon> il livello di input rimane sempre spento
<nippon> quale l'indirizzo per mandarti la foto?
<nippon> come il pastebin
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> nippon: attacca un mic esterno che fai prima
<jester-> e poi setti il canale
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190532
<nippon> fatto
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190533
<jester-> nippon: tab ingresso
<jester-> non hw o uscita
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190534
<jester-> ma lo capisci il map?
<jester-> nippon: secondo tab da destra
<jester-> disolito
<nippon> ok
<jester-> nippon: sicuro di avere un mic integrato?
<nippon> qui e' tutto in giapponese
<jester-> fatti tradurre della moglie
<nippon> il mic che attacco e' esterno
<frezli> ciao raga .... non riesco a condividere due computer in rete ... c'è qualcosa di particolare che devo fare ???? grazie
<jester-> nippon: lo dovresti vedere in ingresso se funza
<jester-> frezli: spiega ilcondividere
<frezli> vedere le cartelle condivise
<jester-> frezli: installa system-config-samba su entrambi i pc e usalo per settare la condivisione
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190535
<frezli> jester ... se faccio senza non è possibile ...
<jester-> nippon: dentro ad analg speaker che altro c'è
<frezli> io sono andato in proprietà cartella ho segnato condividi poi mi ha chiesto di installare quello che mancava .... ma questo basta o no ????
<jester-> frezli: se non usi la gui dovrestimodificare il smb.conf a mano
<jester-> la gui c'è apposta
<nippon> Analog Headphone
<nippon> Analog Output
<jester-> nippon: secondo me non è il canale ingresso
<frezli> a ok quindi semplicemente come ho fatto io è normale che non funzioni
<jester-> in ingresso dovresti avere oltre al volume la barra che si anima parlando
<jester-> frezli: facile che non hai nemmeno installato samba
<nippon> infatti, il problema e' proprio quello
<nippon> la barra neanche si muove
<jester-> nippon: mitti gnome-alsamixer e controlla da li
<frezli> jester ma quando tu vai su una cartella e segni condividi lui ti fa installare della roba , non è che comprende anche samba ??? o che cosa è ??
<frezli> ho installato anche shares-admin
<nippon> potresti darmi il comando per favore?
<jester-> nippon: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<nippon> grazie
<jester-> frezli: installa il pacchetto e usalo
<nippon> ok, fatto
<jester-> che a trovare non concludi nada
<frezli> ok adesso provo... grazie
<jester-> nippon: adesso vai in amministrazione e lancia samba
<jester-> e controlla che sia attivo il canale
<jester-> nippon: cioè alsamimixer
<nippon> sai il comando da terminale?
<jester-> nippon: gnome-alsamixer per logica
<nippon> ok, grazie
<nippon> ancora non si sente
<nippon> lo stesso problema l' ho avuto anche con il mio pc, ma non mi ricordo come e' stato risolto
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> volevo una mini info
<Diels-Alder> dove verifico se la ati X1950 pro che ho sul mio vecchio PC è compatibile con il nuovo ubuntu?
<Diels-Alder> lo sviluppo si era fermato all'8.10 e poi non fungeva per niente... schermo nero
<jester-> Diels-Alder: prova con una live
<Diels-Alder> uhm jester- mi sa che fino a 10.04 non andava...
<Diels-Alder> ora non ho quel pc sotto mano... però appena posso volevo installare Mint 12
<Diels-Alder> con gnome shell
<jester-> Diels-Alder: scaricare la iso 11.10 e provare
<Diels-Alder> insomma non c'è un elenco delle schede supportate da ati e dagli open source?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: mint usa ancora gnome2
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non credo
<jester-> certo che si
<Diels-Alder> usa gnome shell
<Diels-Alder> di default
<jester-> quindi nada shell
<Diels-Alder> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<Diels-Alder> ecco
<jester-> Diels-Alder: mint debian derivata adesso, quindi il riferimento è debian testing, puoi avere più informazioni riguardo all'hw su #debian-it
<Diels-Alder> jester-: ho già usato mint nuova sul netbook con gnome shell non ho bisogno di supporto mint ma ubuntu dato che idriver sono quelli
<Diels-Alder> mi serviva solo un link dove trovare quali schede sono supportate dai driver ati sia open che closed
<jester-> Diels-Alder: chiedi in chat che mint non ha niente a che vedere con questo canale
<jester-> Diels-Alder: e se provi laliv di mint o chcicchesia vedi cosa succede
<Diels-Alder> ok lascia stare mint
<Diels-Alder> parliamo solo dei driver ubuntu
<frezli> jester.... ho instalato system-config-samba ma niente la rete non va
<frezli> ma se samba è installato non dovrebbe risultare sui programmmi attivi
<jester-> frezli: hai settato per bene la condivisione, libera per tutti?
<frezli> si
<jester-> frezli: sfolgia la rete
<frezli> ma come faccio a capire se samba è attivo
<jester-> che se non hai canniballizato smb.conf a mano la rete c'è
<jester-> frezli: se hai installato il system ha messo anche samba e attivo
<frezli> ho sfogliato la rete ma mi da che non riesce a risolvere gli indirizzi
<jester-> frezli: la rete è locale?
<jester-> frezli: cioè i pc sono nello stesso posto?
<frezli> ma samba non dovrebbe essere unprogramma attivo guardando su monitor di sistema , io non lo vedo
<frezli> si i pc sono nella stessa rete
<jester-> frezli: rispondi alle domande
<jester-> frezli: e come sono collegati fra loro in lan
<frezli> in wirelesss ed è la stessa e rispondono al ping
<jester-> frezli: router con switch o switch di rete
<frezli> switch o switch di rete non so la dif
<CompaDanie> ciao , domanda veloce ...dopo aver creato un lanciatore personalizzato , sapete come faccio ad associarlo ad una delle categorie di unity  ? es. internet; sviluppo; educazione etc... l'icona la creo però non la vedo in nessuna delle singole categorie ma se clicco sul tab mostra tutto .
<jester-> frezli: il router ha lo switch di rete?
<jester-> frezli: va be la sai abbastanza lunga per fare da solo
<frezli> non so cos'è lo switch di rete
<jester-> frezli: il router dietro ha delle porte eth?
<frezli> si ma i computer sono in wireless attaccato fisicamente c'è solo il modem adsl
<jester-> frezli: i pc sono in dhcp o ip fisso
<frezli> ip fisso
<jester-> la scheda wifi
<jester-> frezli: miti le schede wifi in dhcp
<jester-> metti*
<jester-> frezli: poi sudo service smb restart
<sahed> ciao , ho comprato un mouse wireless nuovo che non mi funziona , mi potete aiutare a configurarlo
<jester-> Shin3: di quelli col cazzillo che si attaccano alla usb?
<frezli> non posso mettere le schede wifi in dhcp perchè devo avere indirizzi fissi per il port forwarding
<jester-> frezli: che ip ah l router e quelli le schede
<Shin3> oi
<sahed> jester -, si
<jester-> Shin3: marca elefante?
<frezli> uguali del tipo 192.168.1.x
<sahed> Apacer M821
<jester-> frezli: controlla che di non avere ip doppi in lan
<jester-> Shin3: come attacchi la usb dovrebbe riconoscere il mouse
<Shin3> ok esco
<frezli> no ne sono sicuro perchè vengono asegnati in base al macadress
<jester-> se non lo fa hai beccato quello più scemo sul mercato
<frezli> ma se samba è attivo si dovrebbe vedere tra i programmi attivi ???
<jester-> frezli: il mac centra una fava, stacca il firewall del router che mi sa che il casino ssta li
<sahed> mi sa che ho avuto una grossa sfiga
<jester-> frezli: ed eventuale firewall  nel sistema che tanto non serve a un cazzo
<frezli> il router ha installato la distro zeroshell linux ma il firewall lo ho disativato e anche nei computer ubuntu , comunque penso anche io che riguardi il router
<sahed> giramento di palle a dumila !!  altri metodi di configurazione nada ??
<jester-> sahed: in win funza?
<sahed> si
<frezli> grazie jester , devo andare
<jester-> sage79: è strano che non lo facci in linux, che sistema usi
<sahed> ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> sahed: sudo modrpobe usbmoause
<jester-> sahed: sudo modrpobe usbmouse
<sahed> jester- , sudo: modrpobe: command not found
<jester-> sahed: sudo modprobe usbmouse
<sahed> non mi da nulla
<fankino> salve a tutti volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi dopo aver installato ubuntu 11.10 dopo che ci si lavora và in blocco lo schermo praticamente vengono fuori delle righe orrizzontali e non si riesce più ad eseguire nessun comando
<fankino> alve a tutti volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi dopo aver installato ubuntu 11.10 dopo che ci si lavora và in blocco lo schermo praticamente vengono fuori delle righe orrizzontali e non si riesce più ad eseguire nessun comando
<phil_phys> I can't connect to internet with Huawei E220 on ubuntu 11.10 How can I do??
<phil_phys> mi potete aiutare
<phil_phys> ?
<aiutubuntu> buonasera mi dite per favore come togliere la barra da ubuntu 11.10 da fastidio quando vado a tutto schermo per vedere video, grazie
<aiutubuntu> mi riferisco a quella superiore
<bobbybong> aiutubuntu, premi f sul player e va sopra tutto lo schermo
<aiutubuntu> ah ok grazie
<aiutubuntu> ho provato ma mi accellera il video senza togliersi la barra dovevo fare alt +F?
<aiutubuntu> sarà mica un bug di XBCM player? eppure prima non me lo faceva...
<bobbybong> xbcm non conosco
<aiutubuntu> capita pure su vlc player pero'..
<surfing86> ciao ragazzi
<surfing86> qualcuno usa wine 1.3.35 su ubuntu?
<aiutubuntu> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu
<bobbybong> aiutubuntu, non è nei repo
<aiutubuntu> no pero' accade anche quando voglio vedere video con vlc player, la barra diventa fastidiosa
<phil_phys> Non funziona il modem usb
<phil_phys> come posso fare?
<Caterpillar> ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che può fare una prova per me al volo? Dovete creare una rete wifi adhoc con una chiave WPA e poi utilizzare un altro computer per collegarsi ad essa. Su KDE non funziona la crittografia per le reti adhoc e mi dicono che è colpa di networkmanager ma io non ci credo perchè ricordo che tempo fa usavo nm-applet tranquillamente per queste cose.
<elias_> qualcuno ha mai provato Windows 8?
<Caterpillar> yawn
<elias_> errore mio, credevo di essere su "#ubuntu-it-chat"
<Caterpillar> zz
<tetrax> salve
<tetrax> c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come mai quando accedo ad ubuntu dopo un pò mi appaiono delle righe nello schermo del pc e mi si blocca tutto?
<jester-> tetrax: Scheda video?
<tetrax> non saprei c'è un modo per controllare?
<jester-> tetrax:  lspci | grep -i vga
<tetrax> cioè?
<jester-> Cioė dai il comando nel terminale
<tetrax> nell'esegui?
<jester-> Nel terminale
<tetrax> scusa ma non sono tanto pratico
<tetrax> se puoi spiegarmi meglio
<jester-> Clicca il logo in alto nella barra e scrivi ter nella finestra di ricerca che lo vedi
<tetrax> quale logo scusa
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<tetrax> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<tetrax> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<tetrax> ah ho capito ma adesso stò usando windows
<emilio> buona sera
<emilio> buona sera
<manugran> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<drugo> salve ho un pc portatile con solo ubuntu.....qualcuno sa quale tasto devo premere all'accenzione per poter entrare a colloquiare con il programma iniziale che gestisce il quiet splash????
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-28
<phil_phys> ciao ho dei problemi con la chiavetta internet su ubuntu come posso fare?
<nippon> salve a tutti. ho installato skype ma come sempre ho un problema con il microfono che non si sente
<nippon> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<raffa50> salve. vorrei istallare ubuntu. ho una partizione con win 8. quando faccio istalla e scelgo la partizione vuota dice che manca una partizione root e di usare l'editor di partizioni
<raffa50> dice che non è stato definito alcun filesystem root
<glpiana> !installazione | raffa50 segui la guida che ti spiega tutto
<ubot-it> raffa50 segui la guida che ti spiega tutto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<raffa50> 1gb quanty byte sono?
<raffa50> 1024?
<gigirock> raffa50, un milione
<glpiana> raffa50, kbyte
<gigirock> raffa impara la strofa pico nano micro kilo mega tera
<raffa50> si ok è ke ho dovuto fare altro
<raffa50> xkè sull'altra partizione c'è win8
<gigirock> raffa50, win8.... ?
<raffa50> quindi mi devo creare due partizioni ext e swamp
<raffa50> esatto
<raffa50> win8 developer prewiew
<gigirock> raffa50, swamp :)
<gigirock> win8 usa ntfs ?
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<raffa50> si
<raffa50> ok ho fatto istalla
<raffa50> spero funzioni
<gigirock> come si mette google-chrome nella dashboard ?
<glpiana> gigirock, dovrebbe apparirci da solo. ma parli di chrmoe o di chromium?
<gigirock> chrome chrome glpiana riesco solo ad avviarlo dal terminale
<glpiana> gigirock, hai già riavviato gnome dopo aver installato chrome?
<gigirock> glpiana, si molte volte, se lo avvio da terminale poi appare nel launcher e spunto rimani nel launcher ma poi non funziona
<glpiana> gigirock, boh, passa in chat che chrome non è nei repo
<rozzilla> glpiana, scusate se mi intrometto, ma se non erro al posto di chrome è presente una versione ufficiale nei repo chiamata chromium..
<rozzilla> che è praticamente identica, ma open source
<glpiana> rozzilla, sì, hai ragione. ma gigirock vuole assolutamente chrome... vai a capire :D
<rozzilla> glpiana, ah ok chiedo scusa allora ;)
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: quando arresto il sistema lo schermo fa un flash sospetto allo spegnimento (cosa che non succede sullo stesso pc quando spengo da windows). Qualche idea per favore?
<glpiana> nedu, puoi provare a disabilitare lo splash
<nedu> cos'è?
<glpiana> nedu, la scritta ubuntu coi pallini
<nedu> e questo a cosa porterebbe?
<nedu> dici che deriva dallo splash il problema?
<glpiana> nedu, no, dico che puoi provare a levarlo per vedere se il problema passa. se passa è solo questione di cambio rapido di risoluzione e non è un problema
<glpiana> nedu, sai come fare?
<nedu> no
<nedu> ma credo che basti dare un comando da terminale no?
<glpiana> nedu, te lo spiego. dimmi se all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub
<nedu> si
<nedu> grazie
<glpiana> nedu, ti piazzi sulla voce di ubuntu che avvii e premi il tasto "e"
<nedu> ok
<glpiana> nedu, poi cerchi la riga che termina con quiet splash  e cancelli le due voci
<nedu> apparirà un altra schermata?
<glpiana> premi ctrl+x e il sistema si avvia mostrandoti tutte le scritte del mondo
<glpiana> nedu, una volta caricato il sistema, lo spegni e vedi se fa ancora il flash e poi torni a riferire
<nedu> ok
<nedu> ci provo allora
<nedu> eccomi
<nedu> niente da fare
<glpiana> nedu, prova ad avviare il recovery mode, poi apri una console di root e scrivi: halt
<glpiana> nedu, vedi se fa il flash
<nedu> ok
<nedu> apro una console di root vuol dire che da terminale do "sudo halt" giusto?
<glpiana> nedu, no, se avvii in modalità provvisoria non c'è nessun terminale
<glpiana> *recovery mode
<nedu> ah, è che non l ho mai avviato in recovery mode
<glpiana> nedu, sono sicuro che non ti spaventerai
<nedu> ok vado
<nedu> eccomi
<nedu> flash non ne fa, ma rimane un rumorino sospetto (che faceva anche prima quando c'era il flash) tipo un "tac" appena si spegne lo schermo.
<glpiana> nedu, paranoico?
<filo1234> lol
<nedu> puo essere, ma mi sembra che quando spengo da windows non faccia nemmeno quel rumore
<glpiana> ma senti anzhe un "zzz-zzz" prima e dopo il tac?
<glpiana> o un frrr frrr?
<nedu> maddai! :D
<glpiana> lol
<filo1234> windows li fa silenziosi
<nedu> e puzzolenti
<nedu> jà, quindi mo come risolvo?
<BetaBrain> buona giornata a tutti
<nedu> dunque come faccio a fare in modo che non ci sia il flash nemmeno in modalità standard?
<glpiana> nedu, che scheda video monta il pc?
<nedu> product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller       vendor: Intel Corporation
<glpiana> nedu, non so se c'è modo
<nedu> il problema è quello del cambio di risoluzione che mi accennavi prima?
<glpiana> nedu, se da recovery non lo fa, o è il cambio di risoluzione o il driver video
<nedu> pero scusa, se non lo fa nemmeno da windows, il driver video non è lo stesso?
<glpiana> nedu, O.o
<glpiana> nedu, lo stesso?
<glpiana> nedu, sono due diversi sistemi operativi
<nedu> ok scusa ho detto una sciocchezza
<nedu> è che io per sbaglio associo la parola driver a una componente hardware
<elias_> Ho dei programmi massimizzati, però la barra di Unity non scompare
<nedu> dunque non c'è modo di capire nemmeno da cosa deriva esattamente il problema?
<nedu> ho paura che andando avanti cosi mi bruci qualcosa...
<Odo> nedu, ma fammi capire senti un TAC al cambio di risoluzione?
<Odo> o nedu o a un rispistino di sospensione schermo
<nedu> no no solo quando arresto il sistema
<nedu> alla fine, quando lo schermo si spegne, un attimo prima di spegnersi fa il flash e quel rumorino
<Odo> cioe' senti il TAC quando si spenge lo schermo?
<nedu> si
<Odo> normalissimo
<Odo> e' il rele'
<nedu> pero prima l ho sentito anchè quando non ha fatto il flash
<Odo> alcuni monitor e' piu' rumoroso
<damiano> uhm
<nedu> si ma quando spengo da windows non lo fa
<Odo> il TAC lo fa' ogni qualvolta si spegne, si accende o c'e' un cambio di risoluzione
<damiano> l'ho spiegato ad un altro ieri parlando di un lettore dvd
<damiano> che il software funzioni o sia rotto, non è comunque possibile che danneggi l'hardware
<nedu> ok, questa è gia una gran notizia
<Odo> nedu, cosa fanno i driver windows per non fargli fare il TAC non lo so
<Odo> ma il TAC e' normalissimo
<nedu> pero magari se il flash è dovuto a un sovraccarico o roba del genere magari è sintomo di un malfunzionamento hardware
<Odo> e' un rele' e' un rumore meccanico
<Odo> nedu, il flash cos'e' mica ho capito
<nedu> quando arresto il sistema
<nedu> subito prima di spegnersi, lo schermo fa un flash tipo luce bianca
<nedu> non mi sembra normale :D
<nedu> m abbronzavi
<Odo> cambiera' risoluzione, fa il TAC, vedi il flash, ma lo schermo si spenge, e evidentemente windows non fa' sto giro, semplicemente non fa nulla e si spegne il monitor
<nedu> e non c'è modo di fixare?
<Odo> nedu, segnalalo su launchpad con modello del monitor, scheda grafica modello ecc ecc
<Odo> !launchpad |net
<ubot-it> net: http://launchpad.net
<nedu> ok come trovo tutte le informazioni che devo inserire?
<andrea1> con ubuntu 11.10 l'aggiornamento del kernek e' in automatico, invece con linux mint 12 come funziona?
<andrea1> intendevo kernel
<filo1234> andrea1: chiedi sul canale di mint
<damiano> con linux mint beccatelo li perchè ubuntu è tropp mainstram
<Odo> nedu, non sai come si chiama il tuo monitor? la tua scheda video e tutto il resto?
<nedu> no no
<nedu> la scheda video l ho trovata prima
<nedu> con un comando da terminale
<filo1234> andrea1: /join #mint
<damiano> andrea1: comunque tranquillo che il kernel te lo aggiornano si..
<Odo> eh allora che vuoi fixare?
<Odo> nedu, fai un sudo lshw e cerca le info
<filo1234> damiano: non è un nostro problema comunque
<nedu> si è quello che ho dato prima per la scheda grafica infatti, grazie
<damiano> già
<nedu> bisogna registrarsi per forza su launchpad?
<filo1234> si
<nedu> e poi come lo segno? lo riporto come bug?
<Odo> nedu, si si riportalo come bug
<Odo> poi ti sistemano per le feste quelli di launchpad
<damiano> >bug inserito con successo nel dimenticatio
<damiano> comunque, detto in maniera buffa, potrebbe essere il login manager a creare questi problemi durante lo spegnimento
<damiano> difatti quando posso provo ad evitare quella pila di software e loggo da tty, con autoavvio di x su tty
<nedu> Odo, nel senso che ci si dedicheranno?
 * elias_ is away: Sono occupato
<filo1234> !away | elias_
<ubot-it> elias_: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
 * elias_ is back (gone 00:16:49)
<enzotib> !away | elias_
<ubot-it> elias_: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<mizusan> ciao non mi parte sweet home 3d, dice di aggiornare le openGL
<mizusan> ciao non mi parte sweet home 3d, dice di aggiornare le openGL, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<damiano> buon salam alek a tutti
<damiano> qualcuno ha già esperienza con l'infernale webcam 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller ??
<roht> buongiorno
<BnnNomad> ciao ragazzi e buon pomeriggio
<BnnNomad> vi scrivo perché da quando sono passato alla nuova versione di Ubuntu riscontro un piccolo fastidio,cioé ogni volta che spengo il mio netbook e lo riaccendo mi trovo la luminosità al minimo e ogni volta sono costretto ad aumentarla,come se ubuntu non memorizzasse la luminosità,ci tengo a sottolineare che a livello di driver samsung backlight sono apposto perchè riesco a regolare la luminosità con i tasti. Scusatemi se sono stato prolisso ma vol
<BnnNomad> evo essere il più possibile chiaro.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mizusan> ciao non mi parte sweet home 3d, dice di aggiornare le openGL, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<enzotib> mizusan: ma su wine?
<mizusan> enzotib, ciao no x ubuntu, da repo
<enzotib> mizusan: puoi postare il messaggio esatto?
<mizusan> enzotib, sweet home 3d verrà terminato adesso a causa di un errore fatale nel sistema di rendering 3d. Aggiorna i driver directx/opengl della tua scheda grafica.
<enzotib> mizusan: appena parte?
<mizusan> enzotib, non parte nemmeno, diciamo in fase di lancio...
<enzotib> mizusan: boh, a me va
<enzotib> mizusan: glxinfo | grep -i render
<mizusan> enzotib, sembra un messaggio di java perchè vicin al messaggio c'è quell'icona
<enzotib> mizusan: sì, il prog è scritto in java
<mizusan> enzotib, glx non funziona anche se mesa-utils sono installati
<enzotib> mizusan: glxinfo, non glx
<mizusan> enzotib, scheda video integrata
<BnnNomad> ragazzi in rete ho trovato uno script python che risolverebbe il mio problema luminosità ma mi dice che lo devo aggiungere alle applicazioni d'avvio,come devo fare? Lo script non si deve caricare all'avvio del desktop ma proprio all'avvio di ubuntu ancora prima che appaia la finestra di login
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785751/
<mizusan> enzotib, se ti può aiutare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785753/
<mizusan> enzotib, non so quali opengl siano installate visto che non è ne ati ne nvidia
<enzotib> mizusan: fammi vedere /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<mizusan> enzotib, scusa l'ignoranza, come?
<enzotib> mizusan: gedit /var/log/Xorg.log.0,
<enzotib> mizusan: selezioni tutto, copi e poi incolli su pastebin
<mizusan> enzotib, non esiste il file, con gedit lo creo nuovo! ora vado proprio nella cartella..
<enzotib> mizusan: scusa, è /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<enzotib> mizusan: scusa, è /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mizusan> enzotib, era xorg.0.log, eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785758/
<enzotib> mizusan: se hai intel, non capisco perché in quel log compare la parola nvidia due o tre volte
<mizusan> enzotib, stavo leggendo anche io e mi chiedevo la stessa cosa
<gigirock_> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force rw /dev/sda3 /media/mac dove sta' l'errore non mi viene eseguito ... ubu 1110
<mizusan> enzotib, pensa che un vecchio portatile con scheda video simile, sweet funziona alla grande
<enzotib> mizusan: dpkg -l | grep nvid
<enzotib> gigirock_: forse -o force,rw
<enzotib> le opzioni vanno senza spazi, ma virgole
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785767/ perchè nvidia?
<enzotib> mizusan: perché diavolo hai quella roba installata?
<mizusan> enzotib, credimi che non so...
<mizusan> enzotib, disinstallo?
<jester-> enzotib: Andiamo bene se adesso ubuntu si installa driver strani di notte a ape spento
<jester-> A pc
<mizusan> enzotib, ci smanetta ogni tanto mia moglie che ne capisce anche meglio di me, forse... o ora che faccio?
<enzotib> mizusan: aspetta
<mizusan> enzotib, ci smanetta ogni tanto mia moglie che ne capisce anche MENO di me, forse... o ora che faccio?
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<jester-> Ola enzotib
<enzotib> mizusan:  sudo jockey-text --list
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785771/
<enzotib> mizusan: rimuoviamo tutto, tranne nvidia-common: sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^nvid/ { print $2 }' | grep -v nvidia-common)
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785775/ è ok dico si vedo un nvidia-common
<mizusan> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/785775/ è ok dico si? vedo un nvidia-common
<enzotib> mizusan: ok, tanto non serve
<enzotib> (è solo un recommend di jockey-common, chissà perché)
<mizusan> enzotib, fatto, ma non parte comunque...
<enzotib> mizusan: riavvia
<mizusan> enzotib, grazie, ciao
<poppy80> ciao
<poppy80> ho installato firefox 9 in ubuntu 11.10, però è in inglese, per averlo in italiano ??
<enzotib> poppy80: preso da...
<enzotib> ?
<poppy80> enzotib,  ciao, ho messo questa stringa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<bender_> Vorrei segnalare un bug: non si sente più il suono "pop!" quando si alza il volume in ubuntu 11.10. Ho appena installato da capo una iso ufficiale e  tutto funzionava; appena effettuati gli aggiornamenti il suono è scomparso per quanto l'audio funzioni benissimo. So che è un'inezia ma volevo segnalarla.
<enzotib> poppy80: apt-cache --names-only search -- firefox -it
<enzotib> bender_: devi segnalare su launchpad, non qui
<poppy80> enzotib,   mi da    firefox-locale-it - Italian language pack for Firefox
<bender_> enzotib, ti ringrazio, saresti così gentile da mandarmi un link a questo lanuchpad oppure è un'applicazione che ho installata?
<enzotib> bender_: è un sito, sul quale ti registri e puoi segnalare bugs: http://launchpad.net, mi pare
<bender_> enzotib, grazie mille :)
<enzotib> poppy80: apt-cache policy firefox-locale-it, su pastbein
<enzotib> !pastebin | poppy80
<ubot-it> poppy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785800/
<enzotib> poppy80: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/*mozilla*
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785804/
<enzotib> poppy80: grep '^Package' /var/lib/apt/lists/*mozilla*Packages
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785812/
<enzotib> poppy80: this is strange
<enzotib> poppy80: apt-cache policy firefox
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785821/
<enzotib> poppy80: ma stai usando ancora l'8
<poppy80> ma stamattima avevo controllato :  era firefox 9
<enzotib> poppy80: e controlla ora e vediamo
<poppy80> enzotib,  hai ragione ora è firefox 8 in inglese
<poppy80> come ha fatto a ritornare 8 ??
<enzotib>  dovrebbe essere in italiano, dato che hai il pacchetto locale installato
<enzotib> poppy80: comunque: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> poppy80: poi di nuovo apt-cache policy firefox
<poppy80> enzotib,  eseguito quello che mi hai scritto, però mi da ancora firefox 8 in inglese
<enzotib> poppy80: l'output di apt-cache policy firefox
<enzotib> poppy80: e l'update ha dato errori? magari fammi vedere il suo output pure
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785829/
<poppy80> l'update nessun errore
<enzotib> poppy80: fammi vedere comunque l'output dell'update
<poppy80> enzotib,   per l'update   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785831/
<enzotib> poppy80: non vedo nessun mozilla nell'update
<enzotib> poppy80: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785836/
<enzotib> poppy80: mi sa che quell'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa non ha funzionato
<enzotib> poppy80: che poi non so nemmeno se il comando è corretto, ora controllo
<poppy80> enzotib,   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<enzotib> poppy80: il comando è questo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<enzotib> poppy80: anzi no, aspetta un attimo
<poppy80> difatti mi da errore
<xdavid> buonasera a tutti
<xdavid> c'è on line qualche esperto?
<enzotib> no
<damiano_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<damiano_> ah, ma è andato
<damiano_> oggi mi sentivo buono
<enzotib> poppy80: sto vedendo
<poppy80> enzotib, ok grazie
<enzotib> poppy80: il comando pare giusto: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<enzotib> poppy80: alla richiesta di conferma premi enter, poi fammi vedere cosa ha scritto
<poppy80> enzotib,  come ho fatto questa nattina, poi ho fatto l'update e poi ho dato il comado sudo apt-get install firefox
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785855/
<enzotib> poppy80: ok, sudo apt-get update
<poppy80> enzotib,  ora mi ha dato errore che probabilmente si riefrsice alla stringa che mi avevi dato prima: come toglierla ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785859/
<enzotib> poppy80: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-*.list
<enzotib> poppy80: poi di nuovo l'update
<poppy80> enzotib,   ok nessun errore ora do il comando   sudo apt-get install firefox
<enzotib> poppy80: aspe'
<enzotib> poppy80: prima apt-cache policy firefox
<poppy80> enzotib,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785866/
<enzotib> poppy80: ok, ora sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-it
<milo__> sera a tutti
<poppy80> enzotib,  ok terminato
<enzotib> poppy80: riavvia il browser e vediam
<enzotib> vediamo*
<poppy80> ok
<milo__> raga qualcuno sa dirmi come mai ho problemi a caricare certe pagine.. tipo.. hotmail per vedere la posta, facebook, ansa... mi compare una schermata come se non riesco ad raggiungere il server..
<damiano_> una schermata come se non riesci ad raggiungere il server..
<damiano_> prova ad essere più preciso
<poppy80> enzotib,  mi da il seguente messaggio; incompatibile add-ons : the following add-ons are not compatible with this version of firefox and have disabled: ENGLISH (GB) language Pach 8.0, ENGLISH ( South Africa) language Pack 8.0 UBUNTU FIREFOX MODIFICATIONS 1.0  Firefox can check if ther are compatible versions of these add-ons available
<enzotib> poppy80: eh, se vuoi la 9 devi rinunciare (per il momento) a quegli add-on, che probabilmente non usi comunque
<damiano_> l'altra faccia della medagglia
<milo__> damiano_: vago su google.it immetto sul campo ricerca.. hotmail "per poi entrare sul sito per andare a vedere la mia mail" e non và avanti si ferma alla schermata "La pagina web non è disponibile" stessa cosa se voglio accedere su facebook.. metto il login.. e mi rispunta sempre la stessa cosa
<damiano_> prova a fare ping su facebook.com
<poppy80> enzotib,  clicco su don't check    o  check now
<milo__> scrivo ping facebook.com da terminale dici?
<damiano_> yup
<damiano_> cosi se facebook risponde vuol'dire che hai il pc rotto
<milo__> mi spunta di continuo sta cosa.. "
<milo__> 64 bytes from www-10-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.11): icmp_req=42 ttl=234 time=246 ms"
<damiano_> allora funziona
<milo__> chi il mio pc.. o facebook damiano_?
<damiano_> però se lo carichi non và?
<damiano_> milo__: il tuo pc raggiunge facebook
<poppy80> enzotib,  ok aggiornato, ora spengo e riaccendo
<jester-> milo__: hai attivato un proxy?
<milo__> jester-: ho usato il pc.. spento e riacceso ieri sera.. prima andava mo no... su 3 pc a casa.. 2 non vanno 1 si 2 collegati in lan 1 in wifi.. e non abbiamo toccato nulla "poi non so"
<milo__> jester-: come faccio per far un controllo.. anche se ho pulito chrome..  eliminando la cronologia.. pass salvate... ecc ecc... ma nulla
<jester-> milo__: http://173.194.35.52
<jester-> milo__: http://69.171.229.14
<milo__> bhe.. jester- non ti seguo... so ip.. uno di google ed uno di facebook.. e quindi=
<damiano_> funziona?
<jester-> milo__: le apre le pagine o no
<milo__> jester-:  le pagine le apre.. come me le apriva prima
<damiano_> delivera screenshot
<damiano_> forse è un detenuto bannato da internet
<jester-> milo__: hai detto che non apriva facebook o ho letto male
<milo__>  ma non mi permette di fare il login.. non appen provo a fare il login mi spunta la finestra come se non avessi connessione.. se provo ad andare su youtube tipo.. va e carica che una bellezza
<milo__> non mi permette di fare il login sia su facebook sia su msn per controllare la mail
<jester-> milo__: se apre la login il tutto funga. sarà il server faccialibro ad avere problemi
<milo__> tutte le altre cose me le fa fare.. ansa libero.. ecc ecc
<jester-> milo__: ed è sempre colpa del sistema?
<jester-> o dei sistemi altrui
<milo__> e come mai.. da questa postazione non riesco a far nulla e da un altra postazione riesco ad accedeer a face e controllare la posta.. jester-?
<milo__> jester-: io non sto incolpando nessun sistema.. O_o
<jester-> milo__: a capire che casotto di lan ti sei fatto
<milo__> simple jester- una lan semplice.. come tutte le altre.. bho..
<jester-> milo__: messi i des nella conf eth inm?
<jester-> nm
<jester-> dns
<milo__> jester-:  ultima cosa..  " Errore 109 (net::ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE): Impossibile contattare il server."
<milo__> jester-:  sino ad ieri andava che una meraviglia.. ripeto navigo ma arrivando a facebook e hotmail mi spunta quello "Errore 109 (net::ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE): Impossibile contattare il server."
<jester-> milo__: apri nm e metti i dns  8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<milo__> jester-: con konqueror accedo sia su facebook che su hotmail.. con chrome no..
<jester-> milo__: cancella la cartella nascosta
<milo__> jester-: quale cartella nascosta?
<jester-> e installare ff che cromo è un fork da pirla?
<milo__> jester-: stessa cosa con firefox.. stesso problmea.. :(
<jester-> milo__: li hai messi i des in nm?
<jester-> dns
<milo__> jester-: i dns dovrebbero essere già impostati.. è da 2 anni che ho sta rete.. e non ho mai avuto mai problemi
<jester-> milo__: prova con un paio di avemaria
<milo__> jester-:  un paio?? ma anche di piu.. :O
<damiano_> milo__: a che ti serve ubuntu se poi utilizzi il terzo occhio di google?
<damiano_> o con crome ti riferisci a cromium?
<milo__> google chrome.. damiano_
<jester-> milo__: quanto scommettiamo che se stacchi il firewall del rutter funza tutto
<milo__> jester-: ripeto non ho toccato nulla... e poi cosa strana è che.. su 2 pc... non và.. sul terzo.. si.. se non deve andare non và in nessuno dei 3..
<poppy80> ciao
<poppy80> enzotib,  ok firefox funziona  firefox 9 in italiano
<poppy80> enzotib,  ogni tanto il pc non parte in automatico, devo spegnerlo e cliccare il pulsante ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-14 generic ( modalità di ripristino ) come mai ??
<milo__> jester-: mi dici come posso controllare con ubuntu sto firwell... o magari qualche stringa salvaculo per controllare la rete.. garzie..
<Ab3L> raga, se mi faccio uno script in bash per analizzare dei log tramite un comando da terminale. in kubuntu, dov'è meglio che lo salvo, per poterlo usare in qualsiasi repertorio?
<damiano_> ~/script
<Ab3L> damiano_: non è che va in una roba tipo /usr/local/bin/ ?
<damiano_> si
<damiano_> può andare dappertutto, volendo
<damiano_> puoi anche pacchettizzarlo, se desideri
<enzotib> repertorio?
<peppe84> dopo aver modificato /etc/hosts bisogna riavviare qualche servizio?
<enzotib> no
<peppe84> ok
<Alex__> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi come far partire ubuntu da una pen drive?
<drugo> ciao a tutti....ho un portatile con installato solamente ubuntu....qualcuno sa che tasto devo premere durante il bo per entrare in relazione col programma che gestisce il quite splash....?
<drugo> il boot
<drugo> qualcuno sa aiutarmi..?
<drugo> ciao a tutti....ho un portatile con installato solamente ubuntu....qualcuno sa che tasto devo premere durante il boot per entrare in relazione col programma che gestisce il quite splash....?
<drugo> lo vorrei togliere....
<bobbybong> drugo, devi modificare /etc/default/grub e poi fare update-grub
<drugo> devo reinstallare tutto...e una volta reinstallato lil pc mi rimarrà in modalità standby.....l'ultima volta avevo risolto eliminando il quiets plash...ma nn mi ricordo come si fa ad accedere a grub durante l'avvio....
<bobbybong> premi e
<drugo> ok....non mi ricordavo che tasto dovevo premere...grazie ora provo
<drugo> rieccomi....ho provato a premere e per entrare in grub durante il boot....ma nn mi fa accedere....
<bobbybong> il menu du grub lo vedi?
<bobbybong> prova shift prima per far apparire il menu
<bobbybong> guarda su google se è così
<drugo> no
<drugo> non lo vedo....ho un solo sistema operativo...
<drugo> e mi accede direttamente a questo..
<bobbybong> prova shift
<drugo> shift sarebbe la freccia verso l'alto...?
<bobbybong> maiuscola
<drugo> allora ri provo a riavviare...
<drugo> scusa una volta cambiato il file di grub il etc/defoult/grub cosa devo fare?
<drugo> per renderlo effettiv?
<bobbybong> se sei con ubuntu modifichi il file che ti ho detto e fai update-grub
<drugo> ok
<drugo> grazie...provo
<drugo_> ho provato a premere il tasto shift....ma non entra in grub..
<drugo_> bobby...mi sai aiutare?
<drugo_> che tasto devo premere per entrare in grub durante il boot....?
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy
<bobbybong> Ubuntu nasconde in modo predefinito il menù d'avvio di GRUB. Per rendere visibile il menù, premere il tasto «Esc»
<Aizram> durante il boot entri con un tasto f o con il del te dice il pc.
<bobbybong> leggi comunque il wiki cosi non fai cazzate
<bobbybong> non vede il menu
<bobbybong> Aizram,
<Aizram> ahhh ecco bobbybong :D ho letto male
<bobbybong> :)
<Aizram> colpa di onebitxajax :D
<drugo_> quindi....che devo premere per accedere...?
<bobbybong> esc
<drugo_> ora provo...grazie...
<Aizram> bobbybong, non sono l'unica che non legge!
<bobbybong> Aizram, lol
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti esiste un programma per inviare fax
<eanluc> hi
<eanluc> Just installed Lubuntu on my old windows PC
<eanluc> going fast as it never did
<eanluc> but as I am rookie
<jester-> !english | eanluc
<ubot-it> eanluc: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<eanluc> Ok
<eanluc> scusate
<eanluc> oramai che 'inglese è la lingua universale...
<eanluc> come dicevo ho quakche diificoltà da super neofita
<eanluc> con lubuntu
<jester-> del tipo?
<eanluc> non riesco a fare share di file con il mio altro pc su lan domestica
<eanluc> con windows 7
<eanluc> le macchine si vedono
<eanluc> ma se da lubuntu mi connectto
<eanluc> mi chiede la password di accesso al pc w7
<eanluc> qualche suggerimento?
<jester-> eanluc: devi installare samba e poi system-config-samba che userai per configurare le condivisione
<eanluc> quindi PCManFM 0.9.9
<jester-> eanluc: e su pc winzoz devi settare una pass di rete o non ti fa accedere
<eanluc> non è sufficiente
<eanluc> :-)
<eanluc> samba lo trovo nel gestore applicazioni?
<jester-> PCManFM che è
<eanluc> il gestore di file lite che viene con l'installazione standard di lubuntu
<Ab3L> enzotib: sai come estrarre in bash il primo carattere di una stringa? metti che ho fatto "a=terra". con "echo $a" ottengo "terra". ma come faccio ad ottenere soltanto "t" ?
<jester-> enzotib: la lan linux winzoz funzia con samba
<jester-> fra pc linux se installi ssh server poi accedi con la gui grafica accedi al serve usando l'ip
<eanluc> jester: grazie per la dritta. ora mi applico
<EZIO> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<EZIO> non legge più la scheda di rete
<EZIO> in che modo si riconfigura la scheda di rete?
<EZIO> ho provato a scaricare il drive iee 811.g, ma niente.
<EZIO> packard bell non tiene traccia del mio portatile, sembra troppo vecchio
<EZIO> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> EZIO: scheda di rete wifi o cavo eth
<EZIO> wifi, ma non legge neanche con ethernet, dice non rilevata
<jester-> EZIO: ifconfig cosa vede
<EZIO> in verità io uso ubuntu, il problema è sul pc di mia figlia che ha voluto installare xp
<EZIO> ieee 811.g
<jester-> EZIO: non va da linux  da xp
<EZIO> non va da xp
<EZIO> ha messo solo xp
<Drizamanuber> esiste qualche programma per inviare fax da ubuntu con connessione adsl?
<jester-> EZIO: devi trovare il driver per quella scheda eth o wifi che sia. fai una cosa, avvii con la live di ubutu poi con lspci vedi il chipset e cerchi in goole i drivers xp
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non esiste proprio il fase in adsl in generale
<jester-> Drizamanuber: qualsiasi fase è analogico e gli serve un numero di telefono
<Drizamanuber> capisco, quindi l'unica soluzione è usare un sito a pagamento?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: serve un modem analogico, a trovarlo poi c'è ol programmino per fare i fase ma con 50 carte ti compri la hp 4500 eth multifunzione che con linux funzza appena la togli dalla scatola e fa tutto comunque a pc spento
<EZIO> RaLink RT2500 802.11g     ma non riesco a trovarla su internet
<jester-> EZIO: è strano, ralink dovrebbe essere già supportata da xp
<jester-> EZIO: da live hai controllato se funza?
<EZIO> cos'è live?
<EZIO> da xp come posso attivare live?
<jester-> EZIO: il cd installazione ubuntu da prova il sistema
<jester-> EZIO: come lo hai installato ubuntu
<EZIO> scusa, ho due pc
<EZIO> questo è il mio e ha ubuntu
<EZIO> cerco di mettere la scheda sull'altro pc, dove c'è solo xp
<jester-> EZIO: made se non say se funza e che tipo è cosa cerchi su google
<EZIO> RaLink RT2500 802.11g con lspci mi ha dato questo messaggio. i due pc sono uguali
<jester-> EZIO: http://videodrivers.es/ralink-rt2500-wireless-lan-card-driver/download-3172.html
<jester-> EZIO: ed è la wifi, e la eth?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: bene grazie per la drigta
<Drizamanuber> dritta
<jester-> Drizamanuber: hp officejet 4500 la abbiamo io e peace. devi sono metterla in rete e installare hplip-gui
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ti fa fase copie e il caffè e e cartucce costano poco
<Drizamanuber> jester-: io ho una hp 3100, fa da fax e da fotocopiatrice, può andare bene?
<Drizamanuber> ma non è officejet, è una photomaster
<EZIO> fallimento totale, continuo ad andare avanti e indietro e non mi scarica un bel niente
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se fa a pc spento si
<jester-> EZIO: cosa non arica
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso provo
<EZIO> ralink 2500 mi scarica pdf, altri file
<jester-> EZIO: se non testi con la live ubuntu se la scheda non è morta perdi solo tempo
<EZIO> la scheda non è morta
<EZIO> con ubuntu funziona bene
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho provato ad accenderla senza collegarla a pc, ma la scansione non funziona, funziona solo la copia dei fogli
<EZIO> e quando passo a xp che non riesce a leggerla
<EZIO> forse dovevo dire si quando chiedeva se fare scsi all'inizio
<jester-> Drizamanuber: per copia fogli fa la scansione
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ubuntu la riconosceé
<jester-> Drizamanuber: installa hplip-gui e prova a installarla
<Drizamanuber> sì ubuntu la riconosce
<jester-> con la gui se la riconosce funza
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sane vede lo scanner?
<jester-> xsane
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso sto installando hplip
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e pure xsane
<Drizamanuber> comunque l'ho già usata per scannerizzare con simplyscan
<jester-> simplescan fa pena
<Drizamanuber> jester-: allora installo anche xsane
<jester-> è più bello da vedere ma fa pena
<jester-> onebitxajax: che fai in giro con tor
<onebitxajax> jester-: pensavo di parcheggiare un po qui ogni tanto
<Drizamanuber> ho provato hplip ma mi dice che non rileva fax installati
<jester-> onebitxajax: intanto gli admin di tor si segnano pure il colore delle tue mutande, se le porti
<onebitxajax> jester-: LOL.
<onebitxajax> jester-: no porto il pannolone,
<jester-> Drizamanuber: va bè li fai dalla stampante direttamente, settale
<jester-> Drizamanuber: l'hai fatta installare dalla gui?
<Drizamanuber> no, come facccio'
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è usb o eth
<Drizamanuber> usb
<jester-> Drizamanuber: nella gui da qualche parte c'è installa
<EZIO> grazie jester, getto la spugna
<jester-> ravana nelle etichette in alto
<EZIO> ciao jester, grazie lo stesso
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non trovo niente, credo che non possa funzionare come fax
<Drizamanuber> jester-: buona notte, e buon anno
<onebitxajax> ok notte
<`matteo`> l'aggiornamento di FF è stato un buco nell'acqua
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-29
<denis> ragazzi se cè qualcuno online che mi da una mano gli sarei grato , penso sia cosa facile , ho giocato con i tasti da rimappare e ho messo un comando su ctrl + c per sbaglio e ora al posto di copiare mi fa eseguire quel comando e non riesco a ripristinare la funzione copia , qualcuno sa come reimpostare il tasto di default ?
<`matteo`> denis , come hai giocato puoi rimettere a posto
<`matteo`> nello shortcut
<`matteo`> puoi riconfigurare copia
<denis> ma non trovo la riga dove viene menzionato
<denis> `matteo` come risolvo ?
<denis> `matteo`,
<`matteo`> non chiedermi di installare il gestore degli shortcuts
<`matteo`> e cercarti la chiave
<azmodeus> buonasera...
<azmodeus> nessun nottambulo?
<cri> il forum è sotto manutenzione... ed io avrei bisogno di aiuto.. c'è qualcuno ?
<azmodeus> io ci sono! :D
<azmodeus> ma non sono sicuro di poterti aiutare... :D
<cri`> usi ubuntu 11.10 ?
<azmodeus> lo sto testando... ma con interfaccia xfce... unity non mi aggrada parecchio e purtroppo sul portatile ho problemi con kde... >.<
<cri`> io lo uso su pc fisso.. però non capisco perchè la dash a volte si blocca  !
<cri`> cioe mi rimane sempre attiva !
<azmodeus> hmmm.....
<cri`> è come se fosse sempre selezioonata
<cri`> sto sbroccando troppo giuro..
<cri`> il forum poi è anche sotto manutenzione...
<azmodeus> hmmm....
<azmodeus> problema di grafica?
<cri`> eh forse... perchè la mia scheda video è una scadente
<azmodeus> io ricordo che con la precedente 11.04 ho avuto problemi dello stesso genere...
<cri`> però non succede sempre ..
<cri`> ho una scheda grafica intel g33
<azmodeus> oppure qualche sorta di bug?
<cri`> adesso ad esempio
<cri`> ho chiuso
<cri`> aMSN
<cri`> e si è sbloccata..
<cri`> o_O
<cri`> cioe adesso è perfetto.. però a volte capita che rimane sempre in quel modo
<cri`> e devo riavviare
<cri`> per far funzionare
<cri`> uffffffff :(
<azmodeus> quindi ti trovi costretto a rimediare drasticamente, ecco!
<azmodeus> aspe...
<cri`> ok
<cri`> poi anche per gli effetti
<cri`> a volte funzionano a volte no.. non ci capisco niente.. (a prescindere ch enon sono un grandissimo esperto di linux)
<azmodeus> nemmeno io... ma mi piace imbattermi in problemi per cercare di capirne qualcosa di più...
<azmodeus> ho provato a fare qualche rapida ricerca...
<cri`> anche a me piace imbattermi nei problemi.. però quando non trovo soluzioni
<cri`> inizio a cercare.. poi non ho trovato neanche risposte
<cri`> e perdo la pazineza
<cri`> ufff
<azmodeus> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che possa trattarsi di un bug fastidioso, magari alla fine legato anche a determinate specifiche hardware... il che comunque non mi sorprenderebbe, visto che si tratta sempre, a parer mio, di un ottimo lavoro, certo, ma in troppo poco tempo! XD
<cri`> quindi.. neanceh tu avresti una soluzione ? :(
<cri`> ecco.. adesso ci sono 2 dash :|
<azmodeus> hai provato sul canale ufficiale in inglese? qui al momento sembra che siano tutti in letargo! =) troverai poche voci esperte missà... XD
<azmodeus> hai scaricato i driver proprietari della scheda video?
<cri`> no.. ho installato tutto il pc da ubuntu ha fatto tutto lui per i driver
<cri`> ho cercato i driver ma non so dove trovarli
<cri`> Intel® G33 x86/MMX/SSE2
<cri`> la mia scheda video
<azmodeus> niente da fare...
<azmodeus> non ho avuto nessun risultato decente...
<cri`> ecc... uff
<cri`> vorreis crivere sul forum ma è sempre in manutenzione da giorni..
<azmodeus> ok dammi un secondo ancora... faccio un altro tentativo
<cri`> grazie mille
<azmodeus> mmm... l'installazione è pulita?
<azmodeus> o ci hai installato qualcosa sopra? magari qualche effetto grafico??? =) robe così=
<cri`> in che senso?
<cri`> no no
<cri`> non ci ho installato niente
<cri`> installazione base proprio di ubuntu
<cri`> perche cambiai l'hardisk
<cri`> misi il cd di ubuntu
<cri`> e instllò tutto lui
<cri`> automaticamente
<azmodeus> aggiornamenti fatti?
<azmodeus> mamma mia... O.o non so proprio a cosa appigliarmi... XD odio quando non trovo l'informazione corretta...
<cri`> sì giusto ieri
<cri`> ho fatto gli aggiornamenti
<azmodeus> mmm...
<cri`> anche io odio quando non trovo l''informazione
<cri`> :S
<cri`> niente ?
<azmodeus> niente...
<azmodeus> ho provato a chiedere un po' in giro al volo
<azmodeus> ma non è andata bene... mi spiace... dovrai pazientare per il momento... sennò puoi sempre optare per qualche interfaccia grafica alternativa... :P
<cri`> ad esempio ?
<azmodeus> te l'ho detto, io uso xfce...
<azmodeus> ma personalmente preferisco di gran lunga kde
<azmodeus> potresti fare un'installazione sul tuo stesso ubuntu...
<azmodeus> e poi selezionare la sessione all'accesso...
<cri`> ma
<cri`> xfce
<cri`> cioe.. scusa l'ignoranza
<cri`> che cosa sarebbe ?
<cri`> scusa :\
<azmodeus> =) sono le diverse interfacce grafiche... esiste gnome, unity, kde, xfce, lxde... e così via...
<azmodeus> tutte hanno i loro pregi
<azmodeus> e magari i loro difetti
<azmodeus> =)
<cri`> ma quindi non è un sistema operativo
<azmodeus> programmi predefiniti e cose del genere...
<azmodeus> no, il sistema operativo è sempre ubuntu... per questo rilasciano distro come xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu e così via...
<azmodeus> l'interfaccia grafica è solo, per così dire, l'aspetto con cui il sistema ti si presenta quando vi accedi...
<cri`> e... tanto per provare nò.. come potrei installare xfce ?
<cri`> dal terminale ?
<azmodeus> allora... dammi un secondo =) è un pezzo che non lo faccio! :P
<cri`> ok grazie mille
<cri`> e scusa dell'ora
<azmodeus> figurati
<azmodeus> sono a casa mentre i miei amici giocano a tabu nell'altro tavolo! ^^ sono le vacanze di natale... XD
<azmodeus> è da due settimane che non vado a letto prima delle otto del mattino! :D
<cri`> ahahhaha
<azmodeus> comunque, io ti do un consiglio...
<cri`> hauhuauha
<cri`> che spettacolo :°D
<cri`> sì
<azmodeus> (eheh, si, però poi riprendere il ritmo è un casotto... :P)
<azmodeus> ecco..
<cri`> immagino
<azmodeus> quando installi altre interfacce grafiche, in generale queste comportano anche l'aggiunta di programmi che vengono per definizione associati ad esse...
<azmodeus> il comando per installare su ubuntu la KDE
<azmodeus> è semplicemente, da terminale, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<cri`> però così installo kubuntu
<cri`> un altro distro mh
<azmodeus> no, così installi il desktop di kubuntu... :)
<azmodeus> nono, fidati...
<cri`> però
<cri`> cioe
<azmodeus> la distro rimane ubuntu... e in ogni caso anche kubuntu è la stessa cosa, la distro è sempre quella, cambia solo l'ambiente grafico...
<cri`> ho il dstkop kubuntu
<azmodeus> no, puoi scegliere l'accesso al log.in
<cri`> ah .. ma quindi tutti i dati, canzoni e altra roba che ho
<azmodeus> selezionando la sessione all'avvio
<cri`> se io loggo kubuntu però ho sempre le solite cose che ho
<cri`> su uuntu
<cri`> ?
<azmodeus> si, esattamente...
<azmodeus> ora se non sbaglio il comando è simile anche per quanto riguarda le altre distro
<cri`> ok ci provo senti
<azmodeus> cioè, interfacce grafiche
<azmodeus> aspetta...
<cri`> si
<azmodeus> se non ricordo male... una volta che installi il desktop kubuntu, lo puoi sempre disinstallare, certo
<azmodeus> ma in un primo momento potrebbe confonderti un pochino perché avrai programmi e gestione dei pacchetti totalmente diversi! ^^
<azmodeus> per esempio, io sul mio portatile, sembra impossibile, lo so... però se installo il desktop kubuntu, questo utilizza un gestore delle periferiche di rete che non mi fa funzionare la wifi... XD
<azmodeus> in ogni caso non è nienete di compromettente...
<cri`> o.O
<cri`> lool
<azmodeus> se poi in ogni caso ti trovi male, puoi comunque cambiare sessione in qualunque momento! ^^
<cri`> potrei farti una domanda di un altro genere prima che provo ad installare kubuntu ?
<azmodeus> certo
<azmodeus> se posso rispondere...
<cri`> privato :þ
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> dove posso trovare info per i tablet pc
<pac> vorrei oassare a ubuntu ma sono diversi i problemi rotazione touchscreen pen tablet
<pac> ho un fujitsu lifebook
<Octy> buondì
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<simonaG> buon giorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Riky> Buongiorno a tutti =)
<damiano_> mannaggia all'asinello
<damiano_> ma serve per forza flash per guardare megavideo? gnash non và bene?
<stevr1it> problema con java e xfce su ubuntu 11.10. Se lascio installato iceadtea si blocca su alcuni siti con firefox, se tolgo java icedatea va in crash libreoffice. avete suggerimenti?
<stevr1it> il problema sembra connesso con openjdk-6 , con cosa posso sostituirlo?
<gigirock> stevr1it, con il java 'ufficiale'
<stevr1it> gigirock, ovvero? da repositori? come si chiama?
<stevr1it> sto proveando ad installaere icedtea java 7
<stevr1it> Vediamo che libreoffice crasha ancora , firefox funziona bene ora
<tetrax> buongiorno
<tetrax> volevo provare ubuntu 10.10 sul mio portatile mi sapete dire dove trovo il download perchè non riesco a trovarlo
<OverMe> tetrax, perché proprio quella versione?
<tetrax> perchè ho provato la 11.10 ma mi da dei problemi
<tetrax> Overne  perchè ho provato la 11.10 ma mi da dei problemi
<tetrax> Overme  perchè ho provato la 11.10 ma mi da dei problemi
<Ab3L> tetrax: -_- penso che aveva capito che ti rivolgevi a lui
<tetrax> ok scusate non sono molto pratico
<tetrax> sono alle prime armi
<tetrax> per ubuntu
<Riky> Ciao a tutti! E' la prima volta che entro nel vostro canale irc =)
<OverMe> tetrax, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<tetrax> ho gurdato sul forum ma ben poco ci capisco
<Riky> Posso chiedere aiuto per un problema con Ubuntu 10.04?
<tetrax> quale devo prendere secondo te  overme la desktop o alternate
<tetrax> ho un 32 bit e ram da 1 gb
<OverMe> tetrax, desktop
<tetrax> ok
<tetrax> grazie
<tetrax> overme questa giusto?    ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<OverMe> si
<Riky> OverMe, potresti aiutarmi a sistemare un problema con i driver nel mio notebook asus con ubuntu 10.04, in pratica non riesco a mettere i driver video. La scheda è una ati hd6470m
<Riky> ho scaricato i driver dal sito amd
<Riky> ma dopo averli installati se provo ad attivarli mi da un errore
<OverMe> quale errore
<Riky> ho scritto anche nel forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,500977.0.html
<Riky> li è spiegato meglio
<tetrax> riky anche io ho questo tipo di problema con ubuntu 11.10 e cioè che dopo un pò mi escono fuori dal desk righe orizzontali  e mi si impianta tutto è lo stesso del tuo?
<Riky> Si con ubuntu 11.04
<Riky> faceva cosi
<Riky> siccome le ultime versioni mi fanno schifo, sono lentissime ho deciso di mettere la 10.04 LTS solo che non riesco ad installare i driver
<Riky> il pc non si blocca però si vede che mancano
<tetrax> a me invece righe orrizzontali e si bocca quindi devo sopegnerlo forzatamente e riavviarlo
<tetrax> quindi anche per me dici che è una questione di driver?
<Riky> penso di si, li hai installati?
<tetrax> no
<tetrax> cosa devo fare?
<tetrax> la mia scheda video è intel
<Riky> vai su amministrazione e poi su driver hardware e vedi se sono attivi oppure se ti dice din installarli
<tetrax> driver aggiuntivi?
<Riky> si
<tetrax> è vuota
<tetrax> mi dice ricerda dei dirver ma è vuota
<Riky> allora vuol dire che i driver non sono installati e che ubuntu non riesce a trovarli
<Riky> e che quindi devi scaricarli dal sito del produttore e provare ad installarli
<tetrax> quindi devo andare sul sito della intel?
<Riky> si è trova i driver della tua scheda video per linux e scaricali
<tetrax> e scaricarmi i driver per linux?
<tetrax> ok ora vedo grazie
<Riky> si, quelli per linux ;)
<tetrax> ok
<tetrax> rieccomi
<Riky> hai trovato i driver?
<tetrax> no
<tetrax> ci capisco ben poco
<ivanatwork> ciao gente !
<Carlitos90> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di ubuntu e avevo bisogno di qualche dritta.......
<Carlitos90> come faccio a configurare il mouse per poter utilizzare la rotellina centrale x scorrere le pagine? e come faccio a configurare il touchpad del portatile?
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, Impostazini di Sistema --<
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, poi seleziona Mouse
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, "Mouse e touchpad" intendo ;)
<Riky> tetrax, dimmi il modello della tua scheda video
<Carlitos90> @ivanatwork ho già provato ma non cambia nulla, ne per il mouse fisico ne per il touchpad
<ubottu-it> Carlitos90: Error: "ivanatwork" is not a valid command.
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a todos
<Carlitos90> p.s. come si fa a taggare un utente in una risposta?
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, basta il nick ;
<tetrax> intel (R) 945 GM epress chipset family       tipo chip (R) gma 950 x
<Carlitos90> ook!! :)
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, per il muose : ti lascia modificare? Se torni li, vedi che è cambiato qualcosa o si resetta tutto?
<tetrax> riky intel (R) 945 GM epress chipset family       tipo chip (R) gma 950 x
<ivanatwork> Perchè è strano, se cambi le impostazioni quelle restano, di solito
<Carlitos90> ivanatwork mi sono spiegato male, le impostazioni ovviamente vengono modificate, il "non cambia niente" era riferito all'uso! la rotella centrale continua a non funzionare come dovrebbe e il toucupad neanche.........
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, aspetta che vedo
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, domanda idiota: hai un mouse usb? Ovvio ... hai provato a staccare e riattaccare il ricevitore o il cavo?
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, dopo aver apportato le modifiche? O a riavviare la sessione?
<Carlitos90> ivanatwork ho provato adesso ma non funziona! adesso provo a riavviare e vediamo se funziona il touchpad
<OverMe> Carlitos90, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<OverMe> non vedo rotelle da impostare a mano da 10 anni
<ivanatwork> OverMe, si ma se a lui non funziona, che si fa? Non ho presente i parametri del xorg.conf ... :( :(
<Carlitos90> OverMe l'ultima versione.........ma la rotella parzialmente funziona, non funziona quando la premo per scorrere su e giù, se la "giro" funziona normalmente.....
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, ah! Allora è "normale" ... magari riuscissi a trovare qualche parametro ...
<Carlitos90> ivanatwork quel "magari" vuol dire che non si può?
<ivanatwork> Carlitos90, eh ... chiedo aiuto ! ;)
<Carlitos90> ah ook ook
<Carlitos90> ivanatwork invece per il touchpad cosa posso fare? quello funziona "normalmente" come mouse, non funziona per scorrere la pagina, ne verticalmente ne orizzontalmente ne per fare zoom ecc
<Riky> tetrax, scusa se non ti ho ancora risposto ma ho avuto 1000 impicci, ora cerco i driver
<tetrax> riky grazie
<Carlitos90> Ragazzi ma cos'è la "sessione ospite"? come faccio ad eliminarla?
<Riky> tetrax, ecco i driver http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q4.html
<tetrax> grazie
<tetrax> caspita quali devo prendere?
<Riky> questo è un problema anche per me, aspetta che vedo bene
<tetrax> :-)
<Riky> dovrebbe essere questo: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/vaapi/intel-driver/snapshot/intel-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<onebitX_sveglio> buondi
<tetrax> e se no è quello giusto?
<Riky> se non è quello giusto non funziona e non succede nulla
<Riky> ma dovrebbe essere quello
<tetrax_> riky
<tetrax_> come vedi sono uscito perchè mi si è bloccato tutto
<Riky> prova ad installare quei driver
<tetrax_> mi ripassi il link?
<Riky> eccolo: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/vaapi/intel-driver/snapshot/intel-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<tetrax_> lo installo?
<Riky> si
<tetrax_> capspita e come si fà?
<tetrax_> non ho idea su come si faccia ad installare i driver con windos lo so ma qua no
<ivanatwork> tetrax_, leggi il README
<tetrax_> ok ci provo
<filo1234> tetrax_: aspetta prima di fare cose che potrebbero peggiorare le cose
<ivanatwork> tetrax_, perchè di solito li ci sono le istruzioni su cos'è e come fare
<filo1234> primo : hai controllato nel gestore driver HW vengano proposti driver?
<ivanatwork> tetrax_, ovviamente SE devi installarli
<ivanatwork> filo1234, giusto
<filo1234> inoltre..che problema hai con i driver?
<filo1234> tetrax_: non installare roba di cui non conosci la provenienza e scaricati dal primo sito trovato
<filo1234> Riky: e tu evita di dare consigli che potrebbero risultare pericolosi
<ivanatwork> carlitos90, risolto ?
<ciccio> Ho aggiornato a ubuntu11.10 ma ho diversi problemi come installare driver aggiuntivi, ho problemi con il software center, orologio sballato....
<Riky> lui mi ha spiegato il suo problema e io gli ho dato il link dei driver che ho trovato nel sito della intel
<Riky> non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di sbagliato
<tetrax> bloccato di nuovo
<filo1234> tetrax: ripeto visto che forse non hai letto
<filo1234> tetrax_: aspetta prima di fare cose che potrebbero peggiorare le cose
<filo1234> primo : hai controllato nel gestore driver HW vengano proposti driver?
<tetrax> okok
<filo1234> inoltre..che problema hai con i driver?
<carlitos90> ivanatwork nulla, ne il mouse ne il tochpad......
<filo1234> ciccio: apri un terminale e dai il comando date e dimmi cosa ti da
<tetrax> ho il problema che dopo un mi appaio righe nell schermo e mi si blocca il tutto
<filo1234> tetrax: ok hai provato ad avviare con l'ozione del kernel nomodeset?
<filo1234> opzione*
<tetrax> no filo
<filo1234> tetrax: sai come fare?
<tetrax> cmr rimando ad oggi pomeriggio scusate ma mi chiamano per il pranzo
<tetrax> filo oggi pomeriggio se ci sei?
<filo1234> forse
<tetrax> ok a più tardi
<ivanatwork> carlitos90, chiedi a filo forse lo sa
<carlitos90> ivanatwork ook grazie mille!!!
<ciccio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi? non mi permette di installare i driver della scheda visdeo....
<ivanatwork> ciccio, cosa succede?
<filo1234> ciccio: che errore?
<carlitos90> filo1234 sai x caso come faccio a configurare il tochpad e mouse=
<filo1234> uhmm c'era un pacchetto
<filo1234> carlitos90: ma configurare in che senso però?
<carlitos90> filo1234 in modo che il touchpad mi faccia anche scorrere le pagine e faccia fare lo zoom........
<filo1234> carlitos90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad vedi un po' questo
<ciccio> mi dice L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.
<ciccio> Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<filo1234> e l'hai fatto?
<ivanatwork>  
<filo1234> ciccio: ma è necessario che installi i driver proprietari poi?
<ciccio> il log dice : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786731/
<filo1234> quello dice solo che i driver che stai usando non hanno aggiornamenti disponibili
<filo1234> quindi stai gia usando gli fglrx
<filo1234> cosa no va con i driver in uso?
<filo1234> non*
<ciccio> filo 1234 date : gio 29 dic 2011, 14.03.58, CET
<ciccio> ho problemi con i video ...
<ciccio> scusate devo andare torno tra poco...
<filo1234> sei avanti :) dai sudo nptdate-debian e ricontrolla la data
<filo1234> ciccio: che problemi
<carlitos90> come faccio a rootare?
<filo1234> carlitos90: bevi cocacola
<carlitos90> filo1324 hahahahahaha no dai c'è una guida per avere i permessi di root?
<filo1234> !sudo | carlitos90
<filo1234> ubot-it: sveglia
<ubot-it> carlitos90: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<ubot-it> pong
<carlitos90> filo1324 grazie!! ma i provilegi mi rimangono sempre o li devo riprendere ad ogni riavvio?
<filo1234> carlitos90: usi sudo
<filo1234> ti chiede la password utente la prima volta, e rimane attiva per 15 minuti
<filo1234> i privilegi vanno usati qundo richiesti dal sistema e se necessari, altrimenti non ti srervono
<ivanatwork> carlitos90, anche per sicurezza ;)
<Carlitos90_> filo1234 grazie!! :)
<Carlitos90_> xò per il touchpad ancora non ho risolto.....:( ho seguito la guida ma non è cambiato nulla.....
<Holden> !ciao | giulia27
<ubot-it> giulia27: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giulia27> ciao, sono riuscita a sottotitolare una video con la cli. L'unico problema è che i sottotitoli non appaiono in color melinzana. Ecco il pastebin del mio mencoder.conf ç http://pastebin.com/D2E2VyEg
<giulia27> non capisco dove ho sbagliato per il colore. Qualche idea ? Grazie
<Holden> giulia27, che colore volevi farli?
<giulia27> color viola melinzana
<giulia27> melanzana
<giulia27> aubergine color dicono in inglese
<Holden> hmm, ok. e in che colore appaiono invece?
<giulia27> avrò sbagliato da qualche parte nel file
<giulia27> in bianco
<giulia27> (il che fa sì che sono difficili da leggere su uno sfondo molto chiaro)
<giulia27> altrimenti, la video rende bene, i sottotitoli rendono bene
<giulia27> è solo quest'affare di colore che mi dà noia
<giulia27> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> giulia27, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti
<giulia27> PaoloRotolo, sei tu che fai l'estensioneMoreFunctionsForAB x Thunderbird ?
<PaoloRotolo> giulia27, no, mi dispiace
<giulia27> ok, pensavo che fosse il caso, sapendo che lo sviluppatore di questa estensione si chiama Paolo ed ha anche Ubuntu ò=
<giulia27> ;)
<ciccio> rieccomi..
<giulia27> Holden, sei riuscito a trovare il perché dei miei sottotitoli in bianco invece di color melanzana per caso ?
<giulia27> ciao ciccio
<Holden> giulia27, dalla man page leggo che i sottotitoli sono solo in scala di grigi...
<giulia27> ah....
<Holden> giulia27, però non ho mai usato questa funzione, magari si può fare
<giulia27> avevo letto da qualche parte che si poteva fare pure a colore, con ass
<Holden> giulia27, ah con ass si
<ciccio> ciao sono tornato dopo agiornamento ho diversi problemi: data sballata , software center non funziona e non si installano i drive propietari....
<giulia27> non capisco la differenza fra ass e menconder
<giulia27> dove era il problema, ciccio ?
<giulia27> (andrò a letto avendo imparato qcsa
<Holden> giulia27, no, ass è solo la libreria usate per disegnare i sottotitoli. leggi la man page, in particolare l'opzione -ass-color
<Holden> torno tra un pò
<tizbac> giulia27, se il font viene colorato dopo , con ogni probabilità prima viene convertito in scala dei grigi
<giulia27> ok, vado a darci un'occhiata
<ciccio> non mi permette di attivare i driver della scheda video...
<ciccio> software center non funziona
<ciccio> e l'ora è sballata
<giulia27> ok, ho fatto sudo apt-get install ass, e mi dicono che questo pacco non esiste
<tizbac> libass
<tizbac> prova
<giulia27> ho libass4
<tizbac> eh va bene
<tizbac> comunque
<tizbac> i sottotitoli li puoi mettere con avidemux
<giulia27> che è già istallato
<giulia27> ma il terminale mi dice che il pacco non c'è
<tizbac> prova con avidemux
<tizbac> a fare sta cosa dei sottotitoli
<giulia27> ok
<giulia27> vado a darci un'occhiata
<ciccio> filo 1234 puoi aiutarmi ,ho gli stessi problemi di prima , ora sfasata ,software center non va e non posso abuilitare i driver aggiuntivi della scheda video
<tizbac> ciccio, dopo riavvio?
<ciccio> tizbac , dopo aggoiprnamento
<giulia27> mi sa che ci sia un codice ass da inserire
<filo1234> giulia27: perchè non provi con ffmpeg?
<giulia27> non ci avevo neanche pensato, sai ?
<giulia27> :o
 * giulia27 si dà un colpo sulla fronte
<filo1234> credo abbia anch eopzioni per i font ec..
<filo1234> se non sbaglio
<ciccio> filo1234 sono tornato , i video ad esempio di youtube si vedono a mezzo schermo (non occupa tutta la parte nera)
<filo1234> ciccio: e i video da pc?
<ciccio> non ne ho....
<giacomo_> ciao a tutti
<ciccio> ma quelli partono con il lettore e non in firefox
<filo1234> ciccio: si appunto
<giacomo_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare i driver per un antenna wifi usb?
<filo1234> la mi adomanda non è a caso...quindi il problema è su i video in streamin solo?
<ciccio> filo1234 penso comunque che l'installazione non sia andata perfettamente perche ho molti problemi
<ciccio> si
<filo1234> ciccio: ma io ti ho chiesto prima...perchè li vuoi installare?
<filo1234> il problema ce l'hai da prima dell'installazione dei driver proprietari o no?
<ciccio> pensavo che il problema fosse anche pèer i driver
<ciccio> si diciamo che i driver propietari non li ho potuti installare
<ciccio> mi dava un log da controllare :
<ciccio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786731/
<filo1234> ciccio: mi fai vedere cosa da lsmod
<ciccio> mi conviene reinstallare ex novo?
<filo1234> dai lsmod e posta cosa da
<ciccio> il problema sono poi gli aggiornamenti che ho già scaricato e che dovrei riscaricare con la chiavetta che non va nemmeno a spingerla....
<filo1234> giulia27: se mi dici che con ffmpeg ci sei riuscito poi magari mi dai la stringa? così non creco io  :D
<ciccio> lsmod : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786803/
<giulia27> filo, uso mencoder
<giulia27> aie
<giulia27> non ho ancora provato com ffmpeg
<filo1234> ah
<filo1234> ciccio: scuas puoi provare a dare sudo modprobe fglrx
<filo1234> giulia27: prova! :p
<ciccio> filo 1234 fatto, cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<filo1234> rifammi vedere lsmod e anche lspci
<giulia27> filo1234, non ho neanche trovato come si fa con ffmpeg
<ciccio> lsmod : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786808/
<filo1234> ciccio: anche fglrxinfo per piacere
<ciccio> lspci : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786812/
<giulia27> ok, filo1234, non ho trovato neanche con ffmpeg
<jester1-> filo1234: ha messo ati proprietari il pirla? è una radeon
<filo1234> ciccio: ok per la tua scheda puopi usare solo i radeon ovvero quelli liberi
<filo1234> ciccio: dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<ciccio> display: :0  screen: 0
<ciccio> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<ciccio> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<ciccio> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11251 Compatibility Profile Context
<filo1234> ciccio: ok abbiamo capito il problema
<filo1234> hai installato i propritari e non potevi farlo
<ciccio> verament non gli ho installati...
<giacomo_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare i driver per un antenna wifi usb?
<ciccio> quindi lascio com'è?
<filo1234> ciccio: be se fglrxinfo ti da quella roba vuol dire che l'hai fatto
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> devi ripulire
<ciccio> come faccio?
<filo1234> ciccio: dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<ciccio> gia fatto
<filo1234> e cosa da?
<ciccio> per il resto?
<Novixio> Salve, appena installato xubuntu ma non mi riconosce la scheda wireless, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ciccio: dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<filo1234> e cosa da?
<filo1234> giacomo_: che scheda è?
<filo1234> Novixio: che scheda è?
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<Novixio> pare che sia broadcom 4401
<jester1-> Novixio: sei connesso col fili?
<Novixio> si
<Novixio> aspetta che provo
<ciccio> software center dice di non essere online....
<ciccio> mentre riesco a scaricare da gestore pacchetti
<ciccio> e ho ò'orologio sbagliato or segna le 15:
<ciccio> 64
<jester1-> Novixio: vai un po in impostazioni di sistema>driver aggiuntivi e dimmi cosa vedi
<Holden> giulia27, ma tu volevi sovraimprimere i sottotitoli ad un video mentre lo comprimevi?
<ciccio> 46 edit
<giacomo_> filo1234 EDUP EP-MS150NW USB
<filo1234> ciccio: chi te l'ha chiesto?
<filo1234> ciccio: dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<filo1234> e cosa da?
<enzotib> Ab3L: echo "${a:0:1}"
<filo1234> e 3
<Novixio> nessun driver propietario
<filo1234> giacomo_: apri un terminale e dai lsusb
<ciccio> niente non daniente..
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<filo1234> ciccio: ok
<giulia27> Holden, in realtà, i sottotitoli li ho fatti, è solo che quando leggo la video, non si vedono bene
<Novixio> provato non da nulla
<filo1234> ciccio: sudo ntpdate-debian
<jester1-> Novixio: è integrata o usb la wifi
<Holden> giulia27, però voglio dire, tu parti da un video e dei sottotitoli e vuoi unire il tutto in un altro video?
<Novixio> integrata, vecchio travelmate
<ciccio> filo1234 29 Dec 14:57:53 ntpdate[11670]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -3131.928603 sec
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci | grep -i wifi
<giacomo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786820/
<filo1234> ciccio: sudo apt-get update
<Novixio> nulla
<ciccio> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 29 15:49:56 2011
<jester1-> Novixio: fa vedere nel pastebin la risposta a lspci
<Novixio> ho provato anche la procedura con ndiswrapper
<jester1-> !paste | Novixio
<ubot-it> Novixio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciccio> ora l'ha riportato a l'otra esatta
<ciccio> ora sotto con il software center?
<Novixio> sorry non mi da neanche una riga
<giacomo_> filo1234 ho i driver proprietari della realtek ma quando vado ad installarli mi esce un errore  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786821/
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci è impossibile che non dia rosposte,  si intende dare il comando: lspci nel terminale
<Novixio> ok scusa ci provo
<jester1-> Novixio: e dove mizzica scrivevi
<jester1-> giacomo_: per realtek wifi serve il kernel 3.2
<filo1234> giacomo_: ma in gestrore driver hw non ti da nessun driver da scaricare?
<filo1234> ciccio: no
<Novixio> no pensavo fosse il precedente :) ma scusa come si fa a copiare cosa vien fuori??
<filo1234> ciccio: hai fatto tentativi di installazione anche in altro modo?
<jester1-> Novixio: lespci, dai entere e vedi la risposta
<jester1-> lspci
<Novixio> fatto
<filo1234> ciccio: oltre l'uso del gestore driver?
<ciccio> filo1234 per quel che riguarda il software center?
<jester1-> !paste | Novixio
<ubot-it> Novixio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> ciccio: sto parlando dei driver
<giacomo_> filo1234 mi vergogno a dirtelo ma in gestore driver ci sono dei driver che fino ad adesso non avevo notato scusa!!!!!!!
<filo1234> giacomo_: dovrebbero esserci gli sta infatti
<giacomo_> filo1234 provo e ti faccio sapere
<filo1234> poi che funzioni o no è un'altra cosa :D
<Novixio> eccomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/786826/
<giacomo_> filo1234 dice che i driver sono attivi ma non in uso
<filo1234> giacomo_: quali ti da?
<ciccio> filo ora i video vanno bene...
<giacomo_> filo1234 8192c/8188c
<ciccio> ho il problema del software center che dice di non eseere online....
<filo1234> giacomo_: facciamo una prova sudo modprobe rtl8192c
<filo1234> ciccio: sudo apt-get update
<jester1-> Novixio: fai questa provedura, usa il copia incolla una riga per volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/786828/
<Novixio> ok
<giacomo_> filo1234 FATAL: Module rtl8192c not found.
<ciccio> filo1234 fatto
<filo1234> giacomo_: facciamo una prova sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
<filo1234> giacomo_: mancava una u
<filo1234> ciccio: ha dato errori?
<ciccio> no
<giacomo_> filo1234 FATAL: Error inserting rtl8192cu (/lib/modules/2.6.38-13-generic/updates/cw-3.0.0/rtl8192cu.ko): Invalid argument
<ciccio> filo dice di riavviare riavvio?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> giacomo_: uhm spe
<Novixio> Ok fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/786832/
<Novixio> mi da errore alla penultima riga
<filo1234> giacomo_: da terminale scrivi modprobe rtl  e batti il tasto TAB due volte... e dimmi che moduli ti da
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<TIP88> saluti
<giacomo_> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786834/
<giacomo_> buon pomeriggio
<filo1234> giacomo_: uhm mah mah ci sono quei moduli :/
<filo1234> giacomo_: modinfo rtl8192cu | grep 8176
<giacomo_> filo1234  alias:          usb:v0BDAp8176d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
<giacomo_> filo1234  ho provato ad installare i suoi driver
<filo1234> il modulo è quello
<filo1234> giacomo_: sudo modprobe 8192cu
<Novixio> ci sono speranze? :(
<giacomo_> filo1234 FATAL: Module 8192cu not found
<filo1234> pffffff
<giacomo_> provo a riavviare?
<Gianluca> lista reti
<filo1234> giacomo_: bah prova ma non credo serva
<Novixio> jester1- pensi ci siano alternative?
<giacomo_> filo1234 guarda http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786843/
<giacomo_> filo1234 che password vuole
<filo1234> Novixio: ti sta solo dicendo che queo driver non era carocato
<filo1234> caricato
<Novixio> quindi? è risolto?
<filo1234> giacomo_: devi usare sudo prima del comando
<filo1234> Novixio: controlla se vedi la scheda ora
<jester1-> Novixio: hai fatto la procedura che ti avevo incollato?
<Novixio> certo ho copiato tutto qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/786832/
<jester1-> giacomo_: usi la 11.10?
<jester1-> Novixio: iwconfig
<Novixio> niente
<jester1-> Novixio: riavvia il pc
<Novixio> ok ci provo, grazie mille
<Novixio> siete fantastici!
<giacomoiacomo> ciao a tutti
<TIP88> hola
<Novixio> Ciao, niente di nuovo col cavo
<giacomoiacomo> filo1234 ti ringrazio l'antenna si è accesa e funziona ma al riavvio era spenta, praticamente si è accesa quando ho reinstallato i driver
<tetrax> salve rieccomi
<Novixio> provato iwconfig e non la vede
<jester1-> Novixio: rfkill -l
<tetrax> filo1234 ciao ci sei?
<Novixio> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/786860/
<jester1-> Novixio: rfkill list
<Novixio> fatto
<jester1-> fa vedere
<Gianluca> raga ma questa non e' xchat irc ?
<Novixio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786865/
<nicotano> Gianluca, sei sul canale di assistenza ubuntu digita /topic
<jester1-> Novixio: non è che è spenta da interruttore la wifi
<Novixio> ho provatoanche da lì ma nulla
<tetrax> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare per ubuntu 11.10?
<jester1-> Novixio: uname -r  incolla qui
<ciccio> filo1234 al rivvio gli stessi problemi che sono andati via con dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<Gianluca> non me lo permette
<Gianluca> di entrare in quel canale
<tetrax> filo1234 cioa
<filo1234> ciccio: guarda chhe quel comando non fa assolutamente nulla
<jester1-> ciccio: quel comando non manda via nulla
<nicotano> !qualcuno | tetrax,
<ubot-it> tetrax,: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester1-> Gianluca: in quale canale
<ciccio> e come è possibile
<ciccio> ?
<Novixio> 3.0.0-14-generic
<Gianluca> jes: nel canale /topic
<filo1234> ciccio: nothing is impossible
<filo1234> Gianluca: non è un canale
<ciccio> al riavvio stessi probl. ho dato il comando e ora va bene
<tetrax> nicotano scusa ma cercavo un utente che già ci avevo parlato prima
<jester1-> Novixio: controlla nel bios se la wifi / network è attiva
<ciccio> dopo aver riavviato firefox...
<Novixio> Riavviando?
<jester1-> Novixio: per forza
<Novixio> ok
<Gianluca> ok scusate non sono pratico di xchat.. dovrei entrare in xchat irc come faccio?
<nicotano> Gianluca, ci sei
<jester1-> Gianluca: ci sei o ci fai
<Gianluca> si
<Gianluca> aspe Gnome e' uguale a irc
<Gianluca> ?
<jester1-> Gianluca: digia /server inr.azzuura.net  poi /j #italia
<Gianluca>  /server inr.azzuura.net  poi /j #italia
<jester1-> vedi che ti troverai bene
<ciccio> filo1234 nothing is risolto ho riaperto firefox e ho lo stesso problema...
<tetrax> qualcuno pouò aiutarmi?
<jester1-> !qualcuno | tetrax
<ubot-it> tetrax: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filo1234> ciccio: si ma guarda che non abbiamo fatto nulla, abbiamo solo fatto dei controlli
<ciccio> e allora facciamo qualcosa :)
<filo1234> ciccio: fai una cosa
<filo1234> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> ciccio: nella rica in cui trovi quiet splash
<ciccio> cosa?
<filo1234> ciccio: aggiungi nomodeset
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<filo1234> così
<filo1234> poi salva e chiudi il file e dai sudo update-grub e poi riavvia
<giacomo> ciao a tutti
<Gianluca> come scarico xdcc?
<giacomo> filo1234 quando riavvio o spengo il pc l'antenna non si accende in automatico, devo installare i driver ogni volta!!
<Novixio> arieccomi trovato nulla che si riferisse alla scheda wireless
<filo1234> giacomo: no spetta il modulo è quello?
<tetrax> filo 1234 quando hai tempo io sono qua
<Novixio> Provo a settare i valori di default dal bios?
<filo1234> giacomo: devi metter il nome del modulo in /etc/modules
<Gianluca> aiuto: come installo xdcc?
<filo1234> tetrax: fai anche tu quello ch eho detto di fare  a giacomo
<giacomo> filo1234 come si fa a pastare un immagine
<filo1234> Gianluca: xdcc?
<Gianluca> si
<filo1234> !image | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filo1234> Gianluca: cosa sarebbe?
<tetrax> filo1234 puoi dirmelo in query perchè qua non ci capisco nulla
<giacomo> filo1234 sto usando i driver proprietari http://img859.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img859/1914/schermataxv.png
<tetrax> non  ho seguito tutta la discussione
<Gianluca> filo1234: stavo seguendo questa guida per installarlo ma non ci salto fuori.. serve per scare usando x-chat http://budus.ilbello.com/Blog/?p=95
<filo1234> giacomo: fai vedere lsmod
<Novixio> jester1-: nel bios non c'era modo di abilitare o disabilitare la scheda, o almeno io non l'ho trovato
<Gianluca> scaricare*
<jester1-> Novixio: ifconfig
<giacomo> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/786891/
<filo1234> Gianluca: non sei nel canale adatto
<Gianluca> qual'e' il canale adatto?
<filo1234> Gianluca: chiedi su #xchat e in ogni caso xdcc è un comando irc, non c'è nulla da installare
<Gianluca> ok grazie
<filo1234> Gianluca: #xchat
<Novixio> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/786893/
<jester1-> Novixio: la wifi sembra morta
<jester1-> Novixio: hai xp sul pc?
<filo1234> giacomo: 8192cu
<Novixio> non più
<Novixio> quindi è un prob hardware?
<jester1-> Novixio: su winzoz andava la wifi?
<ciccio> filo1234 riavviato...
<filo1234> giacomo: prova un attimo sudo rmmod 8192cu && sudo modprobe 8192cu
<Novixio> si
<jester1-> Novixio: fa vedere dmesg
<filo1234> tetrax: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<tetrax> e che roba è?
<Novixio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786895/
<filo1234> tetrax: nella riga in cui leggi 'quiet splash' aggiungi nomodeset
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<filo1234> tetrax: salva il file e chiudi e dai sudo update-grub
<filo1234> ciccio: è cabiato qualcosa?
<Gianluca> su quel canale non c'e' nessuno che mi risponde o che parla...
<filo1234> Gianluca: non possiamo farci nulla non lo gestiamo noi
<Gianluca> cmq riformulo meglio la domanda: come faccio a scaricare file tramite il cosiddetto “XDCC” usando il Client IRC Xchat?
<filo1234> Gianluca: io ti riformulo meglio l arisposta
<tetrax_> piantato ancora una volta
<giacomo_> filo1234 si è bloccato tutto ed ho riavviato con il tasto reset
<filo1234> Gianluca: qui si fa supporto per Ubuntu
<filo1234> giacomo_: ma eri connesso con quella?
<filo1234> ihihihihih
<giacomo_> filo1234 si
<filo1234> lol ah ok pensavo di no
<ciccio> filo1234 no
<tetrax_> filo1234 cos'è che devo fare?
<filo1234> giacomo_: comunque  metti il nome del modulo in /etc/modules
<filo1234> tetrax: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> tetrax: nella riga in cui leggi 'quiet splash' aggiungi nomodeset
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<filo1234> tetrax: salva il file e chiudi e dai sudo update-grub
<giacomo_> filo1234 quale modulo
<tetrax_> ma mica lo so fare?
<filo1234> tetrax_: ti ho scritto com efarlo
<filo1234> basta leggere
<filo1234> giacomo_: 8192cu
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci | grep -i wifi
<tetrax_> non ho capito in quale riga
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<filo1234> tetrax_: ^
<tetrax_> ma qua dove scrivo?
<Novixio> jester1-: fatto
<ciccio> filo1234 reinstallo tutto?
<jester1-> Novixio: incolla qui
<filo1234> tetrax_: devi aprire un terminale per prima cosa e dare nel terminale gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Novixio> non da nulla
<jester1-> filo1234: lasa perd che se non prende per il culo non c'è speranza
<Novixio> :(
<filo1234> tetrax_: si apre un fil edi testo
<jester1-> Novixio: lspci e metti nel paste
<tetrax_> filo non capisco cosa vuoi dire come faccio ad aprire un terminale
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   e aggiungi nomedeset in questa riga così
<OverMe> ...
<giacomo_> filo1234 ok provo a riavviare per vedere se l'antenna parte con il sistema
<jester1-> madu
<filo1234> tetrax_: vai giu in cantina e prendi la cassetta degli attrezzi, serve un 17 a stella
<tetrax_> mannaggia alla miseria non lo so fare
<jester1-> col cricchetto fai meglio
<tetrax_> piglio un martello faccio prima
<filo1234> tetrax_: applicazioni > accessori > terminale
<Novixio> jester1-: scusa c'è anche il precedente http://paste.ubuntu.com/786901/
<filo1234> tetrax: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   e aggiungi nomedeset in questa riga così
<tetrax_> ok ci provo
<jester-> filo1234: parlagli del terminale
<filo1234> tetrax: salva il file e chiudi e dai sudo update-grub
<filo1234> tetrax_: e poi riavvia e vedi se va meglio
<poppy80> viao
<poppy80> ciao
<poppy80> enzotib,  ogni tanto il pc non parte in automatico, devo spegnerlo e cliccare il pulsante ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-14 generic ( modalità di ripristino ) come mai ??
<tetrax_> filo1234 abbi pazienza ma applicazioni accessori terminale non lo trovo
<jester-> Novixio: serve il solo lspci
<jester-> Novixio: clear e poi dai lspci
<Novixio> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786908/
<giacomo> filo1234 grazie!!!
<filo1234> 100 euro
<giacomo> filo1234 magari una birra volentieri!
<tetrax_> forse è il caso che lascio perdere mi sembra troppo complicato
<filo1234> tetrax_: vai sul pulsante applicazioni...
<filo1234> e cerca terminale
<tetrax_> tasto applicazioni io non ce l'ho
<filo1234> hai la barra a sinistra?
<filo1234> con delle icone?
<tetrax_> si
<filo1234> ecco c'è un'icona applicazioni?
<tetrax_> impostazioni sistema?
<filo1234> -.-
<tetrax_> impostazioni sistema?
<jester1-> Novixio: la broadcom è la eth normale a cavo e non vedo nessuna wifi
<jester1-> Novixio: se è questa non l'ho mai vista 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<tetrax_> in impostazioni del sistema terminale non c'è
<Novixio> ok quindi sarà l'hardware forse
<Novixio> provo a reinstallare xp per avere conferma
<giulia27> Holden, questo è già fatto. L'unico problema è il colore dei titoli, che sono bianchi su sfondo chiaro
<giulia27> poco leggibile
<filo1234> tetrax_: ti ho detto pulsante Applicazioni
<Novixio> grazie tante jester1-
<filo1234> jester1-: quella è una wireless
<tetrax_> filo1234 il pulsante che dici tu non ce l'ho
<tetrax_> io non lo vedo
<filo1234> tetrax_: hai un pulsante con un + disegnato?
<tetrax_> no
<filo1234> tetrax_: vabè premi alt+f2 e scrivi gnome-terminal e dai invio
<filo1234> e ti si apre il terminale
<jester-> Novixio: hai provato con ndiswrapper e driver xp?
<Novixio> si ma non di questa io provavo broadcom
<jester-> Novixio: IPN 2220 802.11g è la wifi ma pare che vada con il wrapper
<jester-> Novixio: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Novixio> è tra quelle supportate?
<filo1234> Novixio: ifconfig -a da qualcosa?
<Novixio> da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/786924/
<filo1234> ok
<tetrax_> filo1234 fatto
<filo1234> tetrax_: fatto cosa?
<tetrax_> aperto terminale
<filo1234> si adesso devi fare quello ch eti ho detto prima 15 volte
<tetrax_> questo? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Novixio> jester1-: dove trovo i driver?
<filo1234> 16:11 < filo1234> tetrax_: devi aprire un terminale per prima cosa e dare nel terminale gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> 16:12 < filo1234> tetrax_: si apre un fil edi testo
<filo1234> 16:12 < filo1234> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   e aggiungi nomedeset in questa riga così
<poppy80> g
<filo1234> 16:14 < filo1234> tetrax: salva il file e chiudi e dai sudo update-grub
<filo1234> tetrax_: non lo ripeterò più
<filo1234> leggi il log
<tetrax_> ok mi si è aperto il file di testo
<jester1-> Novixio: il driver te l'ho trovato, hai sistema a 32 bit?
<Novixio> si
<Novixio> jester1-: mi puoi guidare per l'installazione?
<tetrax_> ok nella riga che dici tu nel testo ho aggiunto nomodeset
<tetrax_> adesso salvo
<Novixio> jester1-: parto da sudo ndiswrapper -l ?
<jester1-> Novixio: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/INPROCOMM_IPN2220.rar
<jester1-> Novixio: hai la 32 o 64 bit
<Novixio> 32
<jester-> Novixio: ok prendi il rar
<jester-> Novixio: poi ndiswrapper -l
<tetrax> porca miseria mi si ri è bloccato tutto
<Roybetty> sera a tutti
<tetrax> non ho fatto in tempo ha far uttto
<Novixio> jester1-: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/786935/
<jester1-> Novixio: sudo ndiswrapper -r b44win   lo disinstalla
<jester1-> Novixio: quindi scompatta il ,rae e installa con i driver contenuti nella dir
<tetrax> filo1234 abbi pazienza ma mi si è bloccato tutto
<Novixio> jester1-:  scusa ma 1 non mi ricononsce il formato rar e 2 non so come installarli dopo..
<jester-> Novixio: sudo apt-get install unrar
<tetrax> se mi ripetii per l'iltima volta me lo copio cosi non te lo ripeto più grazie
<Novixio> jester1-: ok ed ora per installarli?
<jester-> !ndiwrapper | Novixio
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | Novixio
<Novixio> cioè?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ndiwrapper'
<Novixio> :7
<ubot-it> Novixio: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<tetrax_> uffffffff non ne posso più
<jester-> Novixio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Roybetty> problema con hrdisk
<Novixio> ok seguo la procedura
<Roybetty> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> !qualcuno | Roybetty
<ubot-it> Roybetty: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Roybetty> ma se io le domande le faccio e nessuno mi caga
<Roybetty> vabe'
<Roybetty> praticamente hd non si ferma mai
<filo1234> Roybetty: e dove hai fatto la domanda?
<jester-> Roybetty: cioé
<tetrax_> filo1234 se puoi mi ripeti i comandi che me li copio perchè qui la cosa peggiora mi si blocca di continuo
<tetrax_> abbi pazienza
<filo1234> tetrax_: sono scritti nella chat
<filo1234> scorri su con le frecce e leggi
<jester-> Roybetty: spiega il non si ferma mai
<tetrax_> ho dovuto ravviare li ho persi
<Roybetty> praticamente col pc fermo lui continua a lavorare
<Roybetty> ho dato unochiata a i processi ma sono tutti a 0
<filo1234> !logs | tetrax_
<ubot-it> tetrax_: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Roybetty: va avanti in eterno o a un certo punto il cra cra smette
<Roybetty> no
<Roybetty> continua
<Roybetty> anche adesso
<tetrax_> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Roybetty: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<jester-> e lascia che faccia lo scandisk
<Roybetty> che e'
<Roybetty> ok
<Roybetty> mo provo
<poppy80> jester-, ciao   ogni tanto il pc non parte in automatico, devo spegnerlo e cliccare il pulsante ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-14 generic ( modalità di ripristino ) come mai ??
<jester-> poppy80: automatico?
<poppy80> si
<jester-> poppy80: cioè?
<Roybetty> mmmm non lo fa
<poppy80> accendo il pc, appare la videata iniziale e dopo 10 sec. si blocca pagina nera: spengo il pc, appare la videata iniziale e clicco pulsante ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-14 generic ( modalità di ripristino )
<tetrax_> vabbè dai lascio stare non trovo niente
<Roybetty> non fa lo scandisck
<tetrax_> troppo incasinato
<jester-> Roybetty: mica ti ho visto uscire dal canale. hai riavviato il pc?
<poppy80> jester-,  accendo il pc, appare la videata iniziale e dopo 10 sec. si blocca pagina nera: spengo il pc, appare la videata iniziale e clicco pulsante ubuntu con linux 3.0.0-14 generic ( modalità di ripristino )
<Roybetty> no
<Roybetty> ma non dovrebbe fare qualcosa
<Roybetty> va be' riavvio
<Novixio> jester1-: ancora non vede la connessione http://paste.ubuntu.com/786952/
<jester-> poppy80: e da normale avvio non repristino?
<jester1-> Novixio: come noc'è wlan0
<jester1-> Novixio: wlan0 è la wifi
<jester1-> Novixio: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Novixio> ora c'è ma non vede la connessione
<poppy80> jester-,  da normale ogni tanto si blocca  e quindi entrando in ripristino tutto ok, dopo un paio entrate si blocca nuovamente
<jester1-> poppy80:  hai una ati?
<poppy80> si
<jester1-> poppy80: hai paciocato con qualche driver?
<Novixio> jester1-: no scan results
<Roybetty> risera
<jester1-> Novixio: hai scritto ndiswrapper in /etc/modules?
<Roybetty> niente da fare
<jester1-> Novixio: rfkill -l
<poppy80> jester-, non penso
<Novixio> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786960/
<jester-> Roybetty: sudo dpkg --purge apt-xapian-index
<Novixio> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/driver/NET2G54L.INF per installare i driver
<jester1-> Novixio: rfkill list
<Novixio> fatto
<Novixio> nulla
<Roybetty> fatto
<jester1-> Novixio:  i file nella cartella scmoattata li hai spostati in driver?
<Roybetty> wow
<Novixio> esatto
<jester1-> Novixio: rfkill list
<Roybetty> mi ha eliminato un file
<Novixio> fatto
<jester1-> Roybetty: ha tolto un pacchetto che scassa la minchia e basta
<jester1-> Novixio: fe vedere
<Roybetty> hehehe ha che serve
<Novixio> non c'è nulla
<jester1-> Novixio: impossibile visto che wlan0 c'è
<jester1-> Novixio: sudo rfkill list
<jester1-> Roybetty: ha smesso?
<Roybetty> si si
<jester1-> ok
<Roybetty> ma lo installato con un aggiornamento
<Novixio> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786964/
<jester1-> c'è di serie e con certi hw da problemi
<Roybetty> ma ha iniziato adesso
<jester1-> certi notebook si rincoglionoscono anche
<Roybetty> ha ok
<Roybetty> buono a sapersi mille grazzie
<Roybetty> ma ha che serve
<Roybetty> sto pachetto
<jester1-> serve ad apt per generare la cash i automatico
<jester1-> ma basta che fai sudo apt-get update a mano
<Roybetty> ok
<jester1-> o da gestore aggiornamenti controlla
<Novixio> ora ci sono le opzioni per reti senza fili ma non  ne rileva nessuna..
<Roybetty> ancora grazzie
<jester1-> Novixio: fa vedere
<Novixio> jester1-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786952/
<jester-> Novixio: sudo rfkill list
<Novixio> jester1-: niente
<jester-> Novixio: hai scritto ndiswrapper in /etc/modules ?
<jester-> Novixio: controlla che l'interruttore wifi sia acceso
<Novixio> quello che ho fatto è tutto qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/786952/
<Ab3L> [14:55:39] <enzotib> Ab3L: echo "${a:0:1}" <-- grazie enzotib.
<Novixio> jester-: non da segni di vita
<jester-> Novixio: sudo gedit /etc/modules  aggiungi ndiswrapper  salva e rivvia
<Novixio> il comando non è valido
<jester-> Novixio: no gnome?
<Novixio> scusa ma non sei il jester di prima?
<jester-> Novixio: xfce?
<Novixio> xubuntu
<jester-> come cacchio si chiama l'editor di xfce
<Novixio> e che nne so
<Novixio> scusa dopo 2 ore qui con voi mi arrendo, grazie cmq
<Novixio> torno a winzoz per vedere se è l'hardware
<jester-> Novixio: sudo mousepad /etc/modules  aggiungi ndiswrapper  salva e rivvia
<Novixio> grazie lo stesso amico ma non so di che comando parli
<Novixio> buon fine anno a tutti
<poppy80> jester-,  poppy80: hai paciocato con qualche driver?    non ho messo nessun driver
<jester-> Novixio: termnale sudo mousepad /etc/modules
<jester-> pogo33: ls /etc/X11/xoeg.conf
<Novixio> sudo: mousepad: command not found
<jester-> poppy80:  ls /etc/X11/xoeg.conf
<pogo33> c è qualcuno'
<jester-> no tutti al mare
<pogo33> olè!!!
<poppy80> jester-,   ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/xoeg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> poppy80:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poppy80> jester-,  mi da ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/X11/xoeg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<pogo33> volevo una mano per l installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> poppy80: lsmod | grep radeon
<poppy80> pogo33,  fai la domanda
<pogo33> ok
<pogo33> ho masterizzato l iso e avviato il cd dal boot ma per 30 minuti rimane sempre la schermata di ubuntu
<poppy80> jester-,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/786982/
<Novixio> jester-: ultima domanda come trovo il file /etc/modules?
<jester-> Mol0Tov: strano, mousepad dovrebbe essere l'editor
<jester-> poppy80: stai usando unity delmenga?
<poppy80> jester-, davvero'
<jester-> poppy80: non è che hai pacificato con compiz da unity?
<poppy80> jester-,  ma è ubuntu 11.10 con applicato xfce
<jester-> poppy80: installa gnome-session-fallback e prova con gnome classic non effetti
<poppy80> lo clicclo in fase iniziale ??
<jester-> poppy80: usi xubuntu?
<poppy80> no
<jester-> pogo33: mica ci clicca al menu  iniziale
<poppy80> ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> poppy80: si va sulla riga e si da enter al menu di grub
<pogo33> non mi esce nessun menù...
<jester-> pogo33: non era per te. errore di tab
<jester-> pogo33: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<pogo33> no
<poppy80> jester-,  da ubuntu 11.10 ho messo successivamente   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/Installazione
<jester-> fallo che se ha errori fa casino
<poppy80> jester-,  perche non mi piaceva la barra laterale
<jester-> poppy80: il problema lo da dopo il boot è dopo la finestra di login
<pogo33> ok, grazie
<pogo33> jester, la md5sum è ok
<jester-> pogo33: Bootando il cd arrivia al menù u
<jester-> Iniziale?
<pogo33> mi esce la scritta ubuntu mentre carica ma rimane cosi per più di 30min..
<jester-> pogo33: Prova a scrivere la iso a bassa velocità e non su cd riscrivibile
<pogo33> ok, grazie...
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> aió nicotano
<nicotano> 'sera jester-
<perr-paranoic-mo> Mah.... ho messo la 11.10
<perr-paranoic-mo> non mi escono i driver proprietari per la scheda wireless
<CERINO> ciao a tutti
<CERINO> sono nuovo,come funziona?
<bobbybong> !supporto
<perr-paranoic-mo> CERINO fai una domanda e se qualcuno sa rispondere ti risponde!
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Enzo_> c'è nessuno?
<Enzo_> ho problemi con ubuntu 11.10
<filo1234> !nessuno | Enzo_
<ubot-it> Enzo_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Enzo_> è sparità l'icona della batteria sul mio netbook :(
<Enzo_> Ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<CERINO> grazie ciao
<Enzo_> Attendo qualche anima buona :(
<CERINO> ciao
<Enzo_> ciao cerino
<filo1234> Enzo_: hai controllato che il powermanager sia nelle applicazioni di avvio?
<Enzo_> come faccio a controllare?
<CERINO> saluti a tutti
<filo1234> CERINO: abbiamo capito che sai salutare
<filo1234> Enzo_: vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e controlla nelle applicazioni di avvio
<Enzo_> :( ci provo ma sono nuovo nel mondo linuz
<Enzo_> linux*
<filo1234> Enzo_: altra cosa ma il netbook è collegato all'alimentatore adesso?
<Enzo_> no niente alimentatore
<filo1234> ok
<davide__> raga , secpanel devo installarlo anche su windows
<filo1234> ?
<Enzo_> quando clicco su impostazioni di sistemi non succede nulla
<davide__> filo1234: è  un programma per trasferire i file da pc a pc
<Enzo_> applicazioni d'avvio mi da solo Gnome login sound
<filo1234> Enzo_: strano
<filo1234> Enzo_: prova a resettare le impostazioni
<filo1234> !gnomereset | Enzo_
<ubot-it> Enzo_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Enzo_> Dove trovo queste cartelle?ora sono in home
<Enzo_> poi c'è scrivani documenti, ecc ecc
<filo1234> Enzo_: spe fai una prova scema un secondo, apri un terminale e dai gnome-power-manager
<filo1234> dimmi cosa ti da
<yankee> samba serve per far vedere ubuntu a windows7 o windows7 ad ubuntu?
<Enzo_> comando non trovato
<filo1234> Enzo_: ma usi gnome?
<enzotib> yankee: serve a condividere files da linux verso altro
<yankee> ok
<Enzo_> be suppongo di si, ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito ufficiale, l'ultima versione desktop
<Enzo_> poi non ho fatto nient altro dopo averla installata
<filo1234> Enzo_: sempre da terminale ls /proc/acpi/battery/
<Enzo_> 1
<Enzo_> ?
<filo1234> eh?
<filo1234> dimmi cosa da quel comando
<lilluz82> salve a tutti... due estati fa con mio cugino abbiamo "giocato" un po' con apache , joomla e virtuemart, come faccio a cancellare tutto e rifare tutto daccapo?
<Enzo_> sempre comando non trovato
<filo1234> Enzo_: secondo me stai sbagliando a scrivere
<Enzo_> si infatti
<Enzo_> mi da : E una directory
<filo1234> si appunto ls /proc/acpi/battery/
<poppy80> come faccio a eliminare xfce da ubuntu 11.10 ??
<Enzo_> E una directory
<Enzo_> ora l'ho inserito correttamente
<Enzo_> non mi ha dato comando non trovato
<filo1234> Enzo_: mi fai vedere cosa scrivi?
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Enzo_> 1s /proc/acpi/battery/
<filo1234> ecco
<Enzo_> ma mi dava comando non trovato
<filo1234> è una ELLE non un un UNO
<Enzo_> ah ecco
<Enzo_> :;D
<Enzo_> Mi esce sotto : BAT1
<filo1234> Enzo_: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/status
<Rossodentro85> sera a tutti
<Enzo_> è una directory non esistente
<Enzo_> sbaglio io?
<Enzo_> scrivo : cat  /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/status
<filo1234> no ho sbagliato io :D
<filo1234> Enzo_: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<Enzo_> :) bocciato :) Ora provo
<Enzo_> Allora: Present:   yes
<filo1234> usa pastebin
<Enzo_> capacity state ok
<filo1234> !paste | Enzo_
<ubot-it> Enzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Enzo_> io ti sto scrivendo da una macchina seven e sul neetbook sto lavorando con linux :D
<novixio> Ciao dopo ore in xubuntu sono riuscito a far riconoscere la mia wireless e sono connesso grazie a ndiswrapper ma se riavvio ritorna tutto come prima!!Come posso fare?Grazie
<filo1234> non fai prima a collegarti da linux?
<filo1234> novixio: sudo mousepad /etc/modules
<Enzo_> si ma oramai abbiamo inziato
<filo1234> novixio: in fondo all'elenco aggiungi ndiswrapper
<novixio> ho aperto il file come root
<novixio> fatto
<Enzo_> comunque hai letto cosa è uscito?
<novixio> ma non funziona
<novixio> ho fatto : su
<novixio> e poi mousepad /etc/modules
<filo1234> quindi l'avevi gia fatto?
<filo1234> Enzo_: si la batteria è riconosciuta...quindi torniamo al reset delle cartelle va
<novixio> si ma aprivo /etc/modules.conf, corretto?
<Enzo_> dovrei capire dove trovare queste cartelle
<filo1234> Enzo_: nella tua home
<filo1234> devi premere ctrl + h perchè sono nascoste
<Enzo_> devo rinominare tutte quelle che mi ha detto prima?
<filo1234> si
<novixio> prima ho fatto sudo ndiswrapper -m
<novixio> consigli?
<filo1234> novixio: ma se dai sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<filo1234> funziona?
<novixio> intendi come primo comando?
<filo1234> intendo come comando
<filo1234> se lo da, la scheda funzia?
<novixio> provo
<filo1234> dai*
<novixio> si la scheda funzia sonon connesso con quella
<novixio> non da nulla
<novixio> filo1234: e cmq il file di testo aveva solo due stringhe, possibile?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> novixio: cat /etc/modules.conf
<Enzo_> .gconfd .gnome2_private non le trovo
<filo1234> Enzo_: fregatene vedi se hai una .compiz
<Enzo_> si, rinomino anche quella?
<filo1234> rinomina pure quella
<filo1234> si
<novixio> filo1234: mi da alias wlan0 ndiswrapper alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> novixio: metti su pastebin
<Enzo_> sto mettendo tutto cosi : esempio :   .gnome2.bk
<filo1234> Enzo_: ok
<Enzo_> fatto rinominata anche compiz
<filo1234> Enzo_: riavvia la sessione e vediamo
<novixio> filo1234: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/787059/
<filo1234> novixio: a me non sembra tanto normale questo...
<novixio> :(
<filo1234> novixio: cancella quelle righe
<filo1234> novixio: e metti solo ndiswrapper
<novixio> come? sul file intendi?
<filo1234> si
<novixio> ok ci provo e riavvio?
<Enzo_> niente, icona batteria non presente
<filo1234> novixio: si
<novixio> filo1234: scusa ora nel file vedo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/787063/
<novixio> ho aperto /etc/modules stavolta
<filo1234> novixio: ecco appunto
<filo1234> novixio: quello che dovevi fare
<filo1234> -.-
<novixio> :)
<novixio> aggiungo qui quindi?
<Enzo_> il mio problema resta un mistero :/
<Enzo_> accidenti a me che ho installato mate
<filo1234> novixio: si ma spetta devi rimmettere alias wlan0 ndiswrapper in /etc/modules.conf
<novixio> no ora non capisco
<novixio> mi guidi un attimo
<novixio> please
<filo1234> novixio: allora in /etc/modules devi mettere ndiswrapper sotto lp ok?
<novixio> ok
<filo1234> novixio: in /etc/modules.conf metti alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<filo1234> solo una volta
<novixio> tramite terminale o lo scrivo con l'editor?
<filo1234> con l'editor
<novixio> ok
<filo1234> la scheda è wlan0 si?
<Enzo_> filo1234 ci arrendiamo ? :(
<filo1234> Enzo_: boh non ho idee
<filo1234> anche perchè non ho la 11.10 e non posso fare prove
<novixio> filo1234 e non ndiswrapper vero?
<Enzo_> ti posso postare un link?
<novixio> si la scheda è lei
<filo1234> novixio: ehh?
<filo1234> novixio: in /etc/modules.conf metti alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<novixio> intendo in /etc/modules.conf, solo alias
<novixio> e non ndiswrapper alla fine
<novixio> come ultima stringa
<Enzo_> posso provare con questa guida? che dici? http://www.pianetatech.it/open-source/how-to/battery-indicator-applet-ubuntu.html
<filo1234> novixio: l'avevi messo tu prima no?
<filo1234> novixio: prima c'era solo alias wlan0
<filo1234> o sbaglio
<filo1234> ?
<novixio> si ma l'avevo aggiunto lì
<novixio> sbagliando immagino
<filo1234> eh ripeto
<filo1234> novixio: prima c'era solo alias wlan0?
<novixio> prima di tutto si
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> rimetti solo alias wlan0
<Enzo_> filo ci provo con quella guida?
<filo1234> Enzo_: non posso consigliarti di seguire guide non testate e non ufficiali quindi....vedi tu
<novixio> filo1234: ora c'è una sola stringa alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<filo1234> Enzo_: anzi ora che glio ho dato un occhio non seguirla
<Enzo_> perchè?
<filo1234> novixio: ma signore non ti capisco
<novixio> :) parliamodi due file vero?
<filo1234> novixio: ndiswrapper c'era in /etc/modules.conf  la prima volta che l'hai aperto???
<novixio> in /etc...conf avevo aggiunto ndiswrapper come ultima stringa
<novixio> no
<filo1234> ecco allora non riagiungerla
<filo1234> g*
<novixio> si ma era già presente alisa wlan0 ndiswrapper
<filo1234> vabè ciao
<filo1234> novixio: vuoi dire che hai duplicato la riga?
<Enzo_> dici che non è affidabile quella guida^^
<filo1234> no Enzo_
<novixio> no avevo aggiunto a capo ndiswrapperr
<novixio> come da guida
<filo1234> a parte che la guida non menziona /etc/modules.conf ma /etc/modules
<novixio> ooooohhh
<Enzo_> :( non so che fare a loro
<filo1234> comunque io nel tuo pastebin vedo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/787059/
<novixio> e lì che sbagliavo te l'ho detto
<filo1234> novixio: e vedo 2 righe uguali duplicate
<Enzo_> è un guaio senza quella
<novixio> perchè ho ridato il comando forse
<novixio> posso chiederti se sai come dovrebbe essere?
<filo1234> novixio: alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<filo1234> e basta
<novixio> ok perfetto fatto
<filo1234> novixio: ora fammi vedere entrambi i files
<filo1234> che non mi fido
<novixio> :)
<novixio> arrivo
<Enzo_> filo e se installassi da capo ubuntu?
<Enzo_> magari una versione che mi consigli tu
<filo1234> Enzo_: e se aspettassi che magari qualcuno arrivi e sappia ?
<novixio> aspe mi si è bloccato il terminale
<Enzo_> faccio prima a rimetterlo di nuovo.. non ho ancora installato nulla quindi non ho dati che possano servirmi
<filo1234> Enzo_: ma è mai apparsa quell'icona?
<Enzo_> si
<Enzo_> ma dopo aver installato mate è scomparsa
<Enzo_> ho anche cancellato quel programma
<Enzo_> ma non è ritornata
<novixio> filo1234: questo è uno http://paste.ubuntu.com/787077/
<filo1234> Enzo_: se non hai niente da fare reinstalla che ti devo dire :p
<Enzo_> si però consigliami tu una versione magari più semplice nella grafica
<filo1234> Enzo_: ba io sono sulla 10.04 che è la LTS
<novixio> filo1234: e due http://paste.ubuntu.com/787079/
<filo1234> per cui ti consiglio quella
<Enzo_> mi dai il link da dove scaricarla per netbook?
<filo1234> !releases
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'releases'
<filo1234> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<novixio> filo1234: vado?
<filo1234> novixio: vai
<novixio> thanks
<Enzo_> la devo far partitre da USB, con windwos mi è servito un programmino , ma ora con ubuntu gia installato come si fa?
<filo1234> Enzo_: formatti
<Enzo_> quindi metto il file iso sulla pena, la faccio partire dal boot e via?
<filo1234> Enzo_: fai come hai fatto prima
<filo1234> mica cambia la cosa
<filo1234> Enzo_: ah se vuoi farla da ubuntu c'è il programmino per creare le usb
<Enzo_> come si chiama'
<Enzo_> ?
<filo1234> usb-creator
<filo1234> !usb | Enzo_
<ubot-it> Enzo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<filo1234> c'è la guida
<filo1234> creatore dischi di avvio
<filo1234> l'hanno tradott con un nome corto e facile da ricordare
<filo1234> -.-
<Enzo_> si ma poi si formatta con questa procedura?
<Ola86> ciauuuzzzzzzz
<Ola86> come va?
<Ola86> ho appena installato squid nel mio ubuntu desktop 10.04... vorrei riavviarlo e digito sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<Ola86> ma non lo trova-..... perchè?
<BetaBrain> Ola86, devi fare sudo service squid ( stop/start/restart)
<Ola86> provo
<Ola86> non va...
<BetaBrain>  sudo service  ( stop/start/restart) squid
<Ola86> mi dice unrecognized service
<Ola86> asp...
<Ola86> mi dice unrecognized service
<BetaBrain> prova a fare sudo service tasto TAB vedi elenco
<Ola86> ok
<Ola86> non c'è squid
<Ola86> eppure ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install -y squid
<Ola86> e dice che è tutto andato a buon fine
<BetaBrain> non so cosa sia questo squid
<BetaBrain> hai cercato in rete o sul forum  ?
<Ola86> si ma non ho trovato nulla che faccia al caso mio.. cmq è un server proxy
<Ola86> sto mettendo su un piccolo proxy per la mia azienda...
<Ola86> il datore di lavoro se è rotto le p....e di tutti i porno navigatori...:)
<BetaBrain> usare filtri no
<Ola86> diciamo che l'azienda che gestisce la rete aziendale gli ha proposto questa cosa visto che abbiamo già un piccolo server
<Ola86> e io per non far spendere un sacco di soldi mi sono proposto per la creazione....e ora sto smanettando a casa con una macchina virtuale
<Ola86> ma purtroppo non riesco a riavviare il server squid
<bobbybong> Ola86, sudo updatedb poi locate squid
<Ola86> asp...
<Ola86> una cosa alla volta...
<Ola86> poi?
<bobbybong> vedi dove è installato
<Ola86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787121/
<Ola86> dove è installato?
<Ola86> :)
<bobbybong> Ola86, poi man squid lo devi leggere tu
<Ola86> nel man non dice nulla che già non avessi letto..
<Ola86> il mio problema è che non riesco a stopparlo e riavviarlo ne con "sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart" ne con "sudo service restart squid"
<Ola86> lo bruciooooo
<yankee> è normale che su ubuntu 11.10 il tab non completi i comandi del terminale?
<yankee> cioè so che non è normale, ma xk non me lo fa?
<bobbybong> Ola86, prova a lanciare gadmin-squid nel file che hai postato non c'è nessun riferimento a /etc
<bobbybong> però ho visto che hai installato anche quel pacchetto
<Ola86> l'ho installato per vedere come fosse... ma dovrei averlo tolto... cmq provo
<Ola86> mi dice, come pensavo, che non è installato
<Ola86> ho anche provato a rimuovere squid e rimetterlo... ma nulla...
<Ola86> come se non ci fosse!
<kosta> ciao io ho ubuntu 11.10 con lxde al ma mi da ultimamente qualche problemma tipo la scrivania de lxde non va e poi parte quella originale di ubuntu gnome/unity e primma mi si è addurittura disconnesso dal utente ed è ripartito dalla schermata di loghin ma internet non si e disconnesso. Come risolvo il dilemma?
<Ola86> tutti questi errori in una sola installazione mi sembra veramente molto strano...
<Ola86> se non hai problemi prima aggiorna con "sudo apt-get update" e "sudo apt-get upgrade" poi vediamo
<kosta> no e gia da qualche mese che ce lo installato un problema simile ce lo avevo tempo fa ma lo avevo risolto installando ubuntu-desktop
<kosta> ora provo
<Enzo_> ciao filo1234, sto installando la 10.4
<Enzo_> appena ci sei fammi un fischio :D
<yankee> come si fa a riavviare un demone?
<yankee> nello specifico quello di samba
<Devidino> yankee:  sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb start
<Enzo_> come si attiva il wifi
<yankee> Devidino, non ho la cartella rc.d ho rc con un numero che va da 0 a 6 e rc.local
<yankee> ma non contentgono init.d
<bobbybong> !samba
<OverMe> yankee, sudo service samba restart
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Devidino> Enzo_:  Dipende da che tipo di blocco hai dai sudo rfkill list
<Devidino> yankee:  io sapevo che si faceva così poi non sò
<Devidino> moltro strano comunque
<yankee> sul wiki ce scritto /etc/init.d/samba restat, però io non ho samba ma smbd in init.d, in teoria è quello
<OverMe> allora sudo service smbd restart
<kosta> mi aggiorna delle librerie di mudibuntu cera scritto 4 da aggiornare e il resto 0 cmq non penso sia risolvibile con un aggiornamento perche lo aggiornato qualche giorno fa e il problema ce lo circa da quando uso lxde
<Enzo_> davide in che senso?? sono alle prime armi
<Enzo_> Non mi fa la ricerca delle reti disponibili
<Devidino> Enzo_: dal terminale  dai sudo rfkill list e incollalo in !paste
<Devidino> !paste | Enzo_
<ubot-it> Enzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Enzo_> non posso incollarlo ti sto scrivendo dalla macchina di indwos
<Devidino> Enzo_:  allora dai il comando intanto:=)
<Enzo_> hci0 : bluetooth soft blocked: no
<Enzo_> hard blocked: no
<Enzo_> Devidino ci sei?
<Devidino> Enzo_:  non ti vede proprio la wifi , enzo dai iwconfig
<Devidino> da terminale sudo iwconfig
<Enzo_> no wireless extensions
<Devidino> Enzo_:  :S è un portatile o un fisso
<Enzo_> portatile
<Devidino> Enzo_:  dai lspci -nn | grep Network vediamo che scheda hai
<Enzo_> scusa cosa devo scrivere?
<Devidino> Enzo_:  lspci -nn | grep Network
<Enzo_> network controller: Broadcom corporation device [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<Devidino> Enzo_:  controlla in driver con restrinzioni
<Devidino> se hai qualcosa da installare
<Devidino> Enzo_:  la brodcom necessita del driver di terze parti ci dovrebbe essere una voce che si chiama driver di terze parti, controlla con il cerca
<Enzo_> ci provo, già non capisco nulla, poi è pure inglese :(
<Devidino> Enzo_:  allora traduciamolo
<Enzo_> dove trovo il tasto cerca??
<Enzo_> ho la versione 10..4
<Devidino> Enzo_:  dovresti aprire quella specie di unity sono su kde
<Devidino> non sò dirti bene come fare
<Enzo_> search: driver di terze parti
<Enzo_> ma non mi da nulla
<Devidino> cerca solo driver
<Enzo_> non trova nulla
<Enzo_> ogni volta un problema nuovo
<kosta_> mi e di nuovo uscito dalla sessione mentre stavo aggiornando da terminale, altre soluzioni per favore aiuto
<Enzo_> ho dovuto rimettere la 10. 4 perche sulla 11.10 non mi appariva l'icona della batteria
<Devidino> Enzo_:  ma è lts? la 10.04 è lts?
<Devidino> Enzo_:  si si mi rispondo da solo, quindi posso dirti di andare su strumenti amministrazione driver di terza parti
<Devidino> ha una specie di lucchetto
<Enzo_> strumenti? io leggo solo applications, places, system
<kosta_> buona serra ce qualcuno?
<degli> no, c'è nessuno gh
<Devidino> kosta_: salve
<Devidino> Enzo_:  si system
<kosta_> ciao mi daresti una mano per favore che non so piu cosa fare
<Devidino> Enzo_:  comunque impara ad anteporre il mio nik prima del testo senno i messaggi arrivano come destinati a tutto il canale
<Devidino> kosta_:  poni la tua domanda vediamo se posso aiutarti
<kosta_> io ho la ubuntu 11.10 con lxde e mi va in casino la scrivania e in piu esce fuori dal utente
<Enzo_> Devidino : poi dove vado? preferences o administration?
<Devidino> Enzo_:  vedi in uno dei due credo amministrazione
<kosta_> nel senso che non va la scrivania di lxde e invece parte quella di gnome
<Ab3L> kosta_: a me succede la stessa cosa con kubuntu, se attivo "fancytasks". non è che hai attivato o installato qualcosa oltre allo standard in lxde?
<Enzo_> Devidino : poi ci sono troppe voci in inglese
<Enzo_> filo1234: ci sei? :)
<kosta_> io ho installato prima ubuntu con unity/gnome poi ho messo kde (tutti i pachetti di kubuntu) e dopo ho installato lxde da synaptic
<kosta_> come faccio a vedere che cosa potrebbe causare questi problemi
<Devidino> Enzo_:  .. è intuitiva ha un lucchetto
<Enzo_> forse l'ho trovata, mi dice downloading package indexes failed, please cheack your network status Most drivers will not be available
<Devidino> Enzo_:  collega un cavo di rete, e rifai la procedutra
<Enzo> eccomi
<Enzo> devidino ci sei?
<Devidino> Enzo:  si
<Enzo> ha funzionato, hai installato i driver :)
<Enzo> ho scaricato anche i pacchetti delle lingue
<Enzo> ora alcune cose sono in italiano ma apllications places ecc sono rimaste cosi :( e anche le varie voci
<Devidino> Enzo:  hai installato la wifi?
<Enzo> sisi e funziona credo, ora sono con il cavo però.
<Devidino> Enzo:  ok ora guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<enzo> tutto risolto :)
<enzo> vorrei chiedere, ma con il programma wine e possibile far funzionare un programma che funziona su windows? sto parlando di mobile partener
<Carlin0> enzo, solo alcuni programmi girano , non tutti
<enzo> come posso sapere se mobile partener ci gira?
<enzo> oppure non esiste un programma simile per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> bhe spiega cosa fa sto programma ?
<enzo> allora, praticamente io avendo una chiavetta vodafone che quando esco porto dietro, tramite mobile partener questa chiavetta nonostante sia vodafone me la fa funzionare anche con wind,tim ecc ecc.. la sblocca diciamo.
<Carlin0> non saprei enzo
<enzo> grazie lo stesso,ma come posso provare il funzionamento di mobile partener con wine??
<Carlin0> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Carlin0> personalmente mai usato ...
<Devidino> enzo:  dubito wine supporti quel software
<Devidino> ma in ubuntu trovi NTM
<Devidino> che fa la stessa cosa
<Devidino> enzo:  qui la pagina ufficiale del progetto
<Devidino> http://netramon.sourceforge.net/ita/index.html
<enzo> sei sicuro faccia lo stesso?parla solo di monitoraggio
<enzo> devidino sei in linea?
<Devidino> enzo si eccomi scusami
<Devidino> enzo:  che funzionalità ti interessa?
<Devidino> che non è citata?
<enzo> figurati
<enzo> be io leggo solo monitoraggi ecc
<enzo> a me serve che mi faccia funzionare la chiavetta vodafone anche con altre sim
<onebitxajax> enzo: sim di altri fornitori tipo wind?
<enzo> si
<onebitxajax> mmmmmm non so se si puo fare. mai provato
<enzo> mobile partner mi sblocca la chiavetta, infatti io la utilizzo con postemobile, cosa che non potrei fare senza quel programma
<enzo> sarebbe un bel guai
<enzo> guaio*
<Devidino> enzo:  ah è allora la vedo dura
<Devidino> magari
<Devidino> puoi tentare
<enzo> tenterei di piu con wine, perchè non dovrebbe funzionare?
<Devidino> enzo:  perchè winde
<Devidino> wine da quello che ho capito non supporta le usb
<onebitxajax> enzo: ma sotto winzoz la cosa funzia?
<enzo> cos'è wizoz???
<onebitxajax> -.- quello bilgaate
<onebitxajax> w.i.n.d.o.w.s.
<enzo> si su windows funziona perfettamente
<Devidino> onebitxajax:  puechè faccia schifo si chiama comunque windows
<onebitxajax> Devidino: ha parecchie abbreviazioni :P
<onebitxajax> XD
<enzo> be però su alcune cose è avanti ad ubuntu XD
<m1t0> enzo: per esempio?
<Devidino> enzo:  è avanti solo perchè le case produttrici si ostinano a fare software solo per win e mac e gli sviluppatori di linux si devono arrangiare ad implementare tutto da soli a volte senza specifiche sulla periferica
<Devidino> m1t0:  per esempio per il supporto ai game :)
<enzo> be per esempio? ho proprio il mio esempio..come faccio ad utilizzare una chiavetta vodafone con sim di altro gestore su linux? :D
<m1t0> enzo: Devidino  ed è colpa di linux?
<Devidino> m1t0:  ho detto sopra che è colpa di chi produce i software
<Devidino> m1t0:  solo che comunque per certi versi a volte ti trovi in difficoltà parecchio in difficoltà
<enzo> io spero di trovare una soluzione
<m1t0> Devidino: tutta colpa del monopolio di winzoz aka windows
<enzo> ma se prendessi una chiavetta postemobile poi funziona o no?
<m1t0> enzo: butta tutto e prendi uno smartphone con hotspot wifi e sei a posto! eheheh
<m1t0> enzo: ovviamente scherzo
<Devidino> enzo:  non sò che dirti adoro la cavetteria:P
<enzo> XD ho un iphone 3gs e un galaxy s 2
<m1t0> enzo: ecco! :)
<enzo> dovrò informarmi su hotspot, non ho mai utilizzato questa funzione
<enzo> ciuccia parecchia batteria?
<m1t0> enzo: sicuramente si
<m1t0> però è la soluzione migliore
<enzo> vedremo
<enzo> Auguri a tutti comunque
<enzo> :)
<m1t0> poi compri un carica batteria da auto
<m1t0> eheh
<Devidino> m1t0:  così la batteria a litio diventa piena di sale di litio
<Devidino> in circa 1 anno
<Devidino> :D
<m1t0> Devidino: la buttiamo e ne compriamo un'altra! ;) eheheh
<Devidino> m1t0:  mi pare che quasi quasi fa prima a pagare il canone
<Devidino> adsl
<Devidino> :P
<cristian_c> !chat | a tutti
<ubot-it> a tutti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzo> gia lo pago a fastweb, questi strozzini... ma quando sono fuori casa ho necessità del pc
<enzo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> enzo, -,-'
<Devidino> enzo:  pensavo di essere in chat scusa non me ne ero accorto di essere sull'altra scheda
<cristian_c> volevo spiegarvi il problema
<enzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzo> cv
<enzo> come entro in chat?
<enzo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rolling2> sera
<rolling2> ho provato per un po la 11.10 ma ho notato che è molto diverso
<rolling2> non son riuscito a trovare terminale ecc
<rolling2> l'ho subito mollato
<rolling2> meglio la 10.4 credo
<rolling2> sapete fino a quando verrà supportata la 10.4?
<filo1234> aprile 2012 la desktop e 2015 la server
<Devidino> rolling2:  se non sbaglio 2012
<rolling2> :)
<rolling2> avete provato la 11.10?come la trovate?
<filo1234> !chat | rolling2
<ubot-it> rolling2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-30
<Youngfun> ciao a tutti
<Youngfun> sono nuovo su ubuntu!
<yvesBsAs> Youngfun, nessuno è perfetto :XD
<nippon> ciao a tutti,c`e`qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi su skype?
<nippon> ho installato skype sulla versione 10.04 di ubuntu ma non sento l'audio
<nippon> ho installato anche alsmixer, ma ancora niente
<nippon> c'e` qualcuno?
<nippon> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto perche' dopo aver installato skype sulla ver 10.04 di Ubuntu l' audio del mic non funziona
<nippon> su un altro pc ho avuto lo stesso problema e grazie al vostro aiuto e' stato risolto
<nippon> spero che qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema. GRazie
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> è possibile avere un aiuto in italiano?
<pac> va bene lo stesso buon anno
<nippon> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto perche' dopo aver installato skype sulla ver 10.04 di Ubuntu l' audio del mic non funziona
<nippon> su un altro pc ho avuto lo stesso problema e grazie al vostro aiuto e' stato risolto
<nippon> spero che qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema. GRazie
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<onebitXsveglio> buondi
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> posso avanzare una domanda
<onebitXsveglio> falla pure
<pac> grazie
<pac> sto seriamente pensando ad ubuntu ed in parte gia ci sono ma...
<pac> il tablet pc presenta molte difficolta
<onebitXsveglio> si
<pac> e non trovo nulla in rete
<pac> solo domande e nessunarisposta
<onebitXsveglio> pac: piu le domande saranno precise maggiore e' la probabilita che questo canale di suporto ti risolva il problema :)
<pac> come si fa a ruotare non lo schermo ma il touch
<pac> io scrivo ma la pennsa e speculare
<onebitXsveglio> n
<pac> non so se mi sono spiegato
<pac> mi sa di no vero
<pac> voglio usare il mio tablet in formato a 4 la rotazione funziona ma la scrittura rimane in modalita orizzontale e' piu chiaro cosi
<onebitXsveglio> ecco penso di si
<onebitXsveglio> pac: ti tocca aspettare un'attimo. perche io non sono molto bravo in questo
<onebitXsveglio> pac: :)
<pac> ma come risolvo
<pac> ok dici che qualcuno avra' letto
<onebitXsveglio> sicuramente si
<onebitXsveglio> e se non ce appena entra legge e ti risponde
<pac> grazie
<pac> prego?
<onebitXsveglio> :XD
<onebitXsveglio> prego
<pac> qualcuno sa come si ruota il touch screen?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! da qualche giorno ho un problema "curioso" con ubuntu...... mentre uso il pc ,  ad un certo punto si blocca il mouse e la tastiera non risponde :( sono quindi costretto a spegnerlo a forza.... cosa puo' essere?
<lilluz82> il pc non fa rumori strani, non lampeggiano led e non mi appare nessun messaggio di errore
<f0gn0l0> buongiorno a tutti
<roht> buongiorno
<f0gn0l0> ragazzi ieri un conoscente ha avuto la bella idea di dare il comando "sudo pppoeconf" e dopo qualche smanettamento e un riavvio, non riesco più a collegarmi in wifi
<enzotib> f0gn0l0: fa vedere /etc/network/interfaces cosa contiene
<enzotib> !pastebin | f0gn0l0
<ubot-it> f0gn0l0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f0gn0l0> arriva
<f0gn0l0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787713/
<f0gn0l0> forse devo decommentare la prima parte e commentare la seconda?
<enzotib> f0gn0l0: fatti un backup di quel file, poi lo modifichi lasciando solo le prime due righe, e poi riavvii
<f0gn0l0> riavvio
<f0gn0l0> rieccomi
<f0gn0l0> enzotib, sono connesso tramite wifi
<f0gn0l0> grazie mille :)
<damiano> uhm
<f0gn0l0> anche per saperlo, cos'era successo?
<damiano> sò che non centra con ubuntu ma ormai siamo diventati amici, visto che non mi risponde nessuno :O
<enzotib> f0gn0l0: prego
<damiano> devo lanciare ordigni contro la chiesa se durante l'intallazione di debian sul laptop mi viene detto che "non esiste un kernel per il tuo pc"?
<enzotib> damiano: #debian-it
<enzotib> f0gn0l0: pppoeconf sputtana quel file
<damiano> vabbè non c'erano dubbi
<f0gn0l0> beh grazie ancora (:
<f0gn0l0> a presto
<piterone> ciao a tutti .nn si sente piu niente dalle casse del mio notebook hp g62...ho ubuntu 10.04
<giuta> buongiorno
<giuta> qualcuno ha due minuti per un informazione..
<piterone> ciao a tutti .nn si sente piu niente dalle casse del mio notebook hp g62...ho ubuntu 10.04......potete aiutarmi ??
<giuta> ciao
<giuta>  se ce la faccio ti do una mano io ma nn sono cosi esperto
<giuta> che problema hai?
<giuta> con le cuffie funziona l audio?
<Enzo1234> buon di
<giuta> ciao enzo
<Enzo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlitos90> ciao a tutti, ieri sera per errore ho scattato il cavo dell'alimentazione dei mio portatile e dato che non avevo la batteria si è spento, il problema è che quando sono andato a riaccenderlo il volume non funzionanva più, non si sentono ne i suoni di sistema, ne le canzoni ne i video su facebook ecc...... cosa può esser successo?
<Carlitos90> p.s. ho provato a far partire windows e funziona perfettamente....
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: hai provato con un sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<Carlitos90> Ab3L fatto, non si sente ancora...
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: hai guardato nelle preferenze audio, se per caso non si è attivata un'uscita che non è quella che usi? per esempio io ne ho una sulla scheda madre, una è la scheda audio ed una terza sulla scheda grafica. se mi si seleziona quella sbagliata, non sento nulla.
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: dovrebbero esserci le preferenze audio nel menù sistema.
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: per sapere quali carte audio hai, puoi scrivere in un terminale cat /proc/asound/cards
<Carlitos90> Ab3L se faccio il test funzionano!!
<Carlitos90> se vado ad ascoltare la musica no....
<giuta> hai un hp g62
<giuta> ?
<giuta> se guardi un film si sente? che programma usi per la musica?
<Carlitos90> giuta ho un sony vaio, cmq adesso la musica si sente, non funziona su internet......
<Carlitos90> youtube
<giuta> sicuramente visto che ti si e spento per la batteria
<giuta>  avrai perso qualche configuarazione..
<giuta>  hai provato alsamixer da terminale
<giuta> ?
<Enzo1234> xchat mi fa entrare solo nel canale inglese :(
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ermannorosati> ciao
<Carlitos90> giuta cosa dovrei capire?
<nippon> salve a tutti. Avete trascorso bene il Natale?
<giuta> si grazie
<nippon> io sono ancora alle prese con il problema di skype. Ho installato skype su ubuntu 10.04 ma il problema e' che il microfono non funziona
<nippon> ho avuto lo stesso problema su un altro pc e grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscito a risolverlo
<nippon> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi gentilmente. Ho anche installato alsamixer ma il mic non funziona lo stesso
<nippon> la scheda audio viene rilevata
<nippon> grazie
<jester-> nippon: alla restare o regolaste che sia
<jester-> Restore
<jester-> O reload
<nippon> scusa jester, non ho capito
<jester-> nippon: Da
<jester-> I il comando
<nippon> quale comando?
<nippon> quale comando devo dare?
<jester-> Moglie! Vai avanti che arrivo
<jester-> nippon alsa restore
<nippon> ok
<jester-> Senno funza sudo
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787801/
<nippon> mi e' apparso quello che vedi sulla finestra
<giuta> ciao alla prox
<jester-> nippon: E cosa ne deduci?
<nippon> e che ne so?
<nippon> l'esperto sei tu ;-)
<jester-> nippon: Invece di restore usa i. Comandi suggeriti
<nippon> tipo?
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: giuta diceva se hai provato da terminale ad usare alsamixer per vedere se non ti si è ammutolito qualcosa. ma non penso sia quello. penso sia piuttosto un problema di codec (se sono solo i video internet che hanno perso l'audio)
<Ab3L> Carlitos90: se è così, era successo anche a me, ma non mi ricordo come avevo risolto.
<nippon> il problema e' solo skype
<nippon> sulle opzioni di Skype vedo solo PulseAudio server (local)
<Enzo1234> c'è nessuno?
<nippon> lo stesso problema lo avevo avuto su un altro pc, e grazie al vostro aiuto siamo riusciti a risolverlo
<jester-> nippon: Nelle impostazioni audio se parli il cursore si muove ?
<nippon> no
<nippon> si vede, ma non si muove
<jester-> nippon: Il sistema con il prob risolto ce l'hai ancora?
<nippon> cosa sarebbe il prob?
<jester-> nippon: Che hai fatto stanotte cche sei un po svanito
<jester-> nippon: Problema
<nippon> c'e' ancora
<nippon> il mic non funge
<jester-> nippon: Se si guarda in /etc/modprob.d/alsa-base.conf se hai aggiunto un'opzione
<nippon> se vado sulle impostazioni della scheda audio le tacche si vedono ma non si muovono quando parlo con il mic
<nicotano>  salve
<jester-> nippon: lo stesso problema lo avevo avuto su un altro pc, e grazie al vostro aiuto siamo riusciti a risolverlo
<jester-> Straparli o cosa
<nippon> sto parlando di un altro pc
<nippon> quello del giappone
<jester-> nippon: leggi cosa ho scritto sopra
<nippon> devo andare a controllare sulla cartella /etc/modprob.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> nippon: Del pc che funza e confrontare se in quello che non funza manca onda opzione
<jester-> Facile che ti abbiano fatto aggiungere un' opzione in fondo al file
<nippon> questo e' qullo che c'e' sul file alsa-base.conf
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787810/
<nippon> si ma non posso andare a controllare il pc che funziona perche' si trova in italia ed io sono in Giappone
<nippon> forse che io mi ricordi come tu dici e' stato aggiunto qualcosa sul file di config di alsa mixer
<nippon> jester, stai controllando qualcosa
<nippon> c'e' qualcuno?
<Enzo1234> siete vivi?
<nicotano> | qualcuno
<jester-> nippon: Sei tu che devi controllare
<jester-> Enzo1234: Cú fu
<nippon> cu e'
<Enzo1234> ho problemi con xchat
<nippon> ma chi cosa?
<nippon> ti ho mandato il file config di alsa mixer
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787810/
<nippon> io non so cosa devo aggiungere
<jester-> Enzo1234: Se non esponi è difficile aiutarti
<jester-> nippon: Andare a guardare ul file del pc che funza?
<Enzo1234> quando mi collego mi fa entrare solo nel irc inglese ù
<nippon> ma non posso, si trova in italia e io sono in giappone
<jester-> Aaaaah ositi* e c'era bisogno di mettere Linux ai giapponesi?
<nippon> dobbiamo moltiplicarci, gisuto?
<nippon> avrei bisogno di sistemare questo problema se no mia moglie non puo' parlare con sua sorella
<nippon> per favore se qualcuno puo' aiutarmi arisolvere questo problema si faccia sentire, per me e' molto importante
<jester-> nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<jester-> nippon: Naturalmente hai segato winzoz
<nippon> ho formattato tutto l' HDD
<jester-> nippon e poi ti lamenti? Fossi tua moglie sospenderei i lavori a tempo indeterminato
<nippon> perche' non dovevo?
<Enzo1234> aspetto qualcuno che mi dica come fare
<pjh> sempre la solita domanda: c'è qualche nuovo programma per fare il backup dei dvd?
<nippon> niente, non riesco a farlo funzionare
<nippon> mi ricordo che qualcuno mi aveva fatto aggiungere qualcosa in un file di alsa mixer
<nippon> anche seguendo la procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio il mic di skype non funziona
<jester-> nippon: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<jester-> nippon: poi pavucontrol
<nippon> devo avviarlo con gnome-pavucontrol?
<jester-> nippon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jester-> nippon: sottp Line Input/Microphone Troubleshooting
<nippon> ho installato con sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, adesso cosa devo fare?
 * nicotano saluta
<jester-> nippon: leggere la guida
<jester-> ola nippon
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nippon> fatto, ma non ho capito il passaggio che mi hai detto di fare*: sottp Line Input/Microphone Troubleshooting
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<jester-> nippon: dice di aprire pavuncontrol e fare una paio di prove
<nippon> l'ho aperto
<nippon> ma che prove bisogna fare
<jester-> nippon: capisci l'inglese o solo il jap
<nippon> entrambi
<jester-> allora segui la guida passo passo
<piterone> ciao a tutti nn si sente piu nulla dalle casse dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento. Ho un notebook hp g 62 e ubuntu 10.04....potete aiutarmi??
<nicotano> piterone, hai provato ad alzare i volumi da alsamixer
<nicotano> piterone, dalle proprietà audio controlla che sia corretamente impostata la scheda audio
<jester-> nippon: setta ingresso>mic analocico e fischia
<piterone> cioe'?? dovrebbe essere tutto correttamente impostato...il volume è ok,si sente solo dalle cuffie pero;)
<nicotano> piterone,  lancia alsamixer e alza il canale pcm e master
<nicotano> piterone, clic destro su icona altoparlante e vai nelle proprietà poi scheda uscita e seleziona uscita analogica non cuffie
<piterone> l'uscita è una sola ,quella analogica,se vuoi ti posto qualche screenshot ma nn so dove
<nicotano> piterone,  hai avviato alsamixer ?
<piterone> si certo
<nicotano> il canale master e pcm hanno il volume sopra  50 ?
<piterone> ma nn posso fare nulla ,c'e' solo la schermata nn mi fa fare nulla
<nicotano> piterone, devi scorrere con le freccette destra sinistra per posizionarti sul canale poi freccia in alto per alzare
<nippon> niente, ho fatto tutte le prove, non riesco a fare funzionare il mic di skype
<piterone> ok avevo speaker a zero ora ho alzato tutto a 100% ma nn si sente uguale:(
<attempt> piterone se hai gia' impostato al massimo tutti i canali di alsamixer pui provare ad installare un programma. si chiama regolazione del volume
<attempt> regola il volume e le impostazioni du pulseaudio.
<attempt> di*
<nippon> ragazzi, sono ancora alle prese con il mic di skype
<nippon> qualcuno sa la soluzione?
<nippon> qualche suggerimento?
<nippon> nessuno sa aiutarmi per il problema di skype? grazie
<Muttley> buongiorno a tutti. qualcuno usa wine per i giochi? all'avvio di un gioco richiede che il cd sia nel lettore, ma vorrei usare una iso che ho fatto io per comodità... non so però come si faccia
<davide> Muttley:  che gioc è e credo che necessiti della crack no cd,
<Muttley> davide: in realtà è un po' vecchio, quindi non dovrebbe. è caesar3. però io sono il possessore del cd originale, c'è proprio bisogno di utilizzare crack?
<davide> Muttley:  controllo , comunque usare il no cd non è illegale se hai il disco
<davide> originale stai tranquillo
<davide> Muttley:  la documentazione di wine dai test che sono stati fatti su ubuntu 10.04 e sembra andare ma non è dettagliato sul fatto che hanno usato il cd o il nocd, comunque potresti provare a montare la iso
<davide> e avviare il lanch
<nicotano> buonasera
<davide> Muttley:  per montare la iso con ubuntu sudo mount file_immagine.iso /mnt/cartellaChevuoi -t iso9660 -o loop questo monta la iso che hai, poi accedi alla cartella dove hai montato la iso e dopo di che lancia il file di avvio del gioco
<davide> nicotano:  ciao
<nicotano> ciao davide
<nippon> c'e' qualcuno
<nippon> ho bisogno di risolvere il problema del mic di skype
<Holden> !qualcuno | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nippon> holden, puoi aiutarmi per favore
<Muttley> davide: non lo devo lanciare da wine? nella cartella della iso montata non c'è quel file exe!
<nippon> non so piu' come fare
<Holden> nippon, qual'è la domanda precisa?
<nippon> da tempo ho installato su ubuntu 10.04 skype, ma il mic non funziona. Mi ricordo che su un altro pc ho avuto lo stesso problema e grazie al vostro aiuto siamo riusciti a risolvero
<Holden> nippon, con altre applicazioni funziona?
<nippon> ho seguito diverse procedure, ma ancora il problema rimane
<nippon> il mic lo uso solo con skype
<nippon> non ho provato con altre applicazioni
<Holden> eh, prova nippon
<nippon> su un altro pc il problema e' staot risolto se non ricordo male modificando il file config di alsamixer
<nippon> su impostazioni di sistema le tacche del microfono non si muvono
<nippon> inoltre skype non rileva la scheda audio
<TIP88> nippon: prova nell'alsamixer a vedere se che non sia settato su muto
<nippon> gia' fatto
<nippon> ho seguito anche la procedura di pavucontrol
<TIP88> hai schede audio oltre quella integrata? tipo ati?
<Holden> nippon, apri un terminale
<nippon> fatto
<Holden> lancia questo comando e metti l'out su pastebin
<Holden> for i in /proc/asound/*; do echo "$i:"; cat "$i"; done; arecord -l; aplay -l
<nippon> ok
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787978/
<davide> una curiosità android 2.3 su un tablet può utilizzare una chiavetta wind, 3, tim ecc ecc per la connessione a internet?
<davide> scusate chiedo in chat
<Holden> nippon, apri alsamixer e posta una schermata con tutti i controlli
<davide> Muttley:  si prova da wine
<nippon> ok,potresti per favore darmi l' indirizzo per postere le immagini
<Holden> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Holden> nippon, ma sei in giappone? :D
<Muttley> davide: niente, mi chiede di inserire il cd
<nippon> si
<davide> Muttley:  prova a montare la iso in /media/cdrom ovviamente non devi avere cd inseriti
<TIP88> che figata! :D io faccio karate e vorrei tanto andarci :D
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190977
<Holden> nippon, no, quello non è alsamixer
<Holden> digita 'alsamixer' in un terminale
<davide> Holden:  visto che si parla di microfono mi posso accodare? i
<Holden> davide, fai la tua domanda
<davide> Holden:  io ho già controllato alsamixer capture ha mic e internal mic a volumi =100 il problema è che skype non mi vede nessun microfono, premetto che non ho pulse ma gestisco tutto con alsa
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190978
<davide> nippon:  perchè è cinese?
<davide> :S
<nippon> e' giapponese
<davide> nippon:  :S oddio
<Holden> nippon, non so leggere il giapponese, abbi pazienza. rifallo con  'LANG=C alsamixer'  poi premi F5 e posta l'immagine
<nippon> perche' il pc e' di mia cognata giapponese
<nippon> :-)
<davide> nippon:  l'inglese no?
<davide> ;D
<Holden> nippon, poi dimmi anche il modello del laptop
<Holden> davide, le ultime versioni di skype funzionano meglio con pulse. per alsa non saprei
<davide> Holden:  ultimee? dal sito ufficiale vedo sempre quello
<TIP88> Holden: quali ultime versioni?? XD
<gigirock> perche se do sudo -i mi ritorna "sudo: unable to resolve host nomehost" ?
<Holden> davide, da due anni a questa parte
<davide> davide:  ah ok!, sai per caso quale file identifica la mia periferica di cattura?
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190979
<nippon> il laptop e' un NEC giapponese
<nippon> il laptop e' un NEC giapponese
<nippon> NEC VersaPro
<Holden> nippon, ok questa va bene, ma se vai a destra con le freccie ci sono altri controlli, fai vedere anche quello
<nippon> ok
<Muttley> davide: ho montato la iso in /mnt/c3fold/        ora?
<davide> Muttley:  ora apri la cartella /mnt/c3fold
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190981
<Muttley> davide: ok
<Holden> nippon, ok fai queste prove: tira entrambi i mic boost e i capture e vedi se va l'indicatore mentre parli
<Muttley> davide: ora?
<davide> Muttley:  ora lancia il file.exe che lanceresti l'autoplay
<nippon> va bene questa configurazione? http://imagebin.org/190982
<Holden> nippon, si, ma puoi anche provare le cose mentre parli e guardi l'indicatore
<Muttley> davide: lancio autorun.exe e dà il messaggio d'errore "Couldn't find ProductName entry in Sierra section of autorun.exe
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<nippon> quale indicatore dovrebbe muoversi, perche' io non vedo nessun indicatore che si muove
<robytrevi> sto provando una macchina fotografica samsung PL210 nuova. Ma collegandola al pc non viene riconosciuta (lsusb non la vede) e quindi non ho la possibilità di salvare le foto. Ho provato ad impostare la macchina fotografica come "Computer" e come "Scelta", ma in nessuno dei casi viene riconosciuta. Sto usando Lucid. Vi è mai capitato?
<davide> Muttley:  per evitare problemi usa la crack nocd
<Muttley> davide: grazie dell'aiuto. ciao
<nippon> altri suggerimenti?
<Holden> nippon, vicino l'orologio in alto a destra hai l'indicatore del volume, fai click e scegli preferenze audio
<Holden> nippon, poi scegli ingresso
<Holden> nippon, li troverai un indicatore 'a led' che si illuminano quando parli se il mic funziona
<nippon> infatti il problema e' proprio quello che quando parlo i led non si illuminano
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190983
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190984
<Holden> nippon, si vedo...
<Holden> nippon, a meno che sia uno di quei portatili strani che danno problemi con il mic
<Holden> o forse i moduli alsa sono un pò vecchi, in qual caso possiamo mettere quelli dei backports
<Holden> nippon, cercando su google con il modello del portatile hai trovato qualcosa?
<Holden> nippon, inoltre questo mic ha mai funzionato con ubuntu?
<nippon> http://imagebin.org/190985
<nippon> su ubuntu non e' stato mai provato ma l'ho pravoto su un altro pc fino a poco fa
<nippon> e funziona
<Holden> nippon, si, le impostazioni di skype sono corrette. ma se non vedi i led illuminarsi allora niente
<Holden> nippon, ma il mic è esterno?
<nippon> si
<davide> con un grep |audio ho solo questo 0:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<Holden> nippon, non ne ha uno interno il portatile?
<davide> quindi praticamente non vede il microfono?
<nippon> no, non ne vedo
<Holden> nippon, hai lucid no?
<nippon> ubuntu
<nippon> 10.04
<Holden> ok a questo punto facciamo questa prova: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<nippon> con il comando lspci
<nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788026/
<enzo1234> c'è nessuno?
<davide> enzo1234:  ciao
<enzo1234> Ho problemi con Xchat
<enzo1234> mi si logga su irc ubuntu.com
<enzo1234> e non su questa
<bobbybong> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<enzo1234> si ma non so che irc mettere per entrare qui
<nippon> mi ricordo che su un altro pc avevo lo stesso problema e qualcuno di questa chat mi aveva fatto modificare il file config di alsamixer
<bobbybong> !xchat | enzo1234 leggi !!
<enzo1234> nippon parli con me?
<nippon> con Holden
<nippon> Holden: devo dare questo comando anche se ho Ubuntu     sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<ubot-it> enzo1234 leggi !!: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Holden> nippon, si, lucid è il nome della versione 10.04
<nippon> ok
<nippon> fatto
<Holden> nippon, riavvia
<nippon> ok, grazie e adopo
<robytrevi> sto provando una macchina fotografica samsung PL210 nuova. Ma collegandola al pc non viene riconosciuta (lsusb non la vede) e quindi non ho la possibilità di salvare le foto. Ho provato ad impostare la macchina fotografica come "Computer" e come "Scelta", ma in nessuno dei casi viene riconosciuta. Sto usando Lucid. Vi è mai capitato?
<damiano> robytrevi: no. Se ha una scheda sd, prova ad usare quella con un trasformatore per usb. Prova anche a fare test su altri computer/OS
<nippon> Holden: sembra funzionare
<nippon> quale comando mi hai dato prima?
<robytrevi> damiano: ha una micro sdhc, potrebbe dipendere da quello?
<Holden> nippon, anche skype?
<Guest86153> salve a tutti, mi è successa una cosa: la barra di sotto (nella scrivania) si è messa assieme con quella di sopra...come la riporto in babbo??? grazie :)
<nippon> si, anche se fa un po' di scariche
<Holden> nippon, abbassa il mic boost da alsamixer
<Holden> nippon, e mandami una cartolina dal giappone :D
<nippon> ok
<nippon> ok, grazie. ma mi serve l' indirizzo :-)
<Holden> nippon, a proposito, in che parte ti trovi?
<nippon> Kyushu
<nippon> fukuoa
<nippon> Fukuoka
<nippon> a sud del Giappone
<nippon> se hai bisogno di qualcosa basta chidere
<nippon> mi hai risolto un grosso problema, ero quasi stanco anche perche' qui sono le 1:45 di notte
<Holden> nippon, no un grazie basta :) ho sempre pensato di visitare il giappone, magari prima o poi...
<nippon> forse un grazie sarebbe poco, ma se hai bisogno di qualsiasi cosa anche per il giappone fammi sapere
<nippon> vorrei chiederti se puoi ridarmi il comando miracoloso
<Holden> nippon,  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<Holden> nippon, ma sulle versioni successive di ubuntu di sicuro non ne hai bisogno
<nippon> aprendo alsa mixer ho visto che escluso alcune funzioni che c'erano precedentemente
<Holden> nippon, beh si, spesso bisogna fare dei tentativi, l'importante è che vada ora
<nippon> grazie, adesso vado a letto. Se ho ancora bisogno ti faro' sapere :-)
<nippon> notte
<Holden> ciao nippon, notte
<Zoff> ciao!
<Zoff> qualcuno ha idea del perché /join #ubuntu-it-forum non mi faccia entrare nel canale del forum? Non mi fa niente...
<Holden> Zoff, a me fa entrare...
<Holden> controlla nella finestra dei messaggi se appare qualche errore
<Zoff> sono su xchat, nella lista non mi sembra siano apparsi messaggi ma non conoscendolo bene dove dovrei guardare?
<remix_tj> Zoff: devi registrare il nick
<Zoff> mmm anche il comando /register non mi funziona...
<Ola86> ciao raga
<Zoff> ho dato /nick Zoff e /register LaMiaPassword LaMiaMail ma i comandi non mi hanno dato nessun output
<Ola86> Oggi pom ho installato squid sul mio ubuntu server 10.10 64bit
<Ola86> ma quando do il comando di restart "sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart mi dice che non lo trova...
<Ola86> "command not found"
<Ola86> lo sego o lo brucio???
<remix_tj> !registrazione | Zoff
<ubot-it> Zoff: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<steff-ubu> @Ola86 sudo service squid restart forse
<ubottu-it> steff-ubu: Error: "Ola86" is not a valid command.
<steff-ubu>  Ola86 sudo service squid restart forse
<Ola86> unknown instance
<Ola86> giuro lo sego in due....
<Ola86> anche così non va....
<Ola86> il bello è che nonostante sia installato, se digito service e poi premo il tab nell'elenco che esce non c'è squid....
<steff-ubu> hai riavviato?
<steff-ubu> dopo l'installazione?
<Ola86> no, ma non credo serva... è una normale installazione di un' applicazione
<steff-ubu> prova
<Ola86> ho dato il comando sudo apdatedb
<Ola86> proverò ora... bye
<enzotib> Ola86: dpkg -L $(dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^squid/ { print $2}') | grep init
<enzotib> azz
<Ola86> rieccomi..ora provo
<Ola86> non va...
<Ola86> neanche ora...
<Ola86> lo brucioooooooo
<Ola86> bu..
<Ola86> ubuntu 10.10 server 64 bit
<Ola86> installo oggi pom squid
<Ola86> modificato squid.conf
<Ola86> non si riavvia digitando sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<Ola86> giuro lo sego
<Ola86> help me
<enzotib> Ola86: dpkg -L $(dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^squid/ { print $2}') | grep init
<Ola86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788137/
<enzotib> Ola86: e se fai sudo service squid restart, cosa scrive esattamente?
<Ola86> asp
<Ola86> unknown instance
<enzotib> Ola86: e se fai start, invece di restart
<Ola86> ai ragione...
<Ola86> ora va...
<Ola86> che scemo...
<Ola86> :)
<enzotib> eccollà
<Ola86> dimmi una cosa...
<Ola86> ho letto e straletto in internet e forum vari molte guide, ma nessuna soddisfacente...
<Ola86> ne conosci una carina...
<enzotib> uhm, no
<Ola86> grazieeeee
<Ola86> squid start/running, process 2355
<enzotib> Ola86: questa l'hai vista? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/SquidGuard
<Ola86> cioè...
<Ola86> se scrive così vuol dire che sia partito
<Ola86> ??
<enzotib> sì, è partito
<Ola86> si già letta
<Ola86> ma se digito status
<Ola86> mi dice stop/waiting
<enzotib> prova a guardare nel log, forse parte e si ferma subito dopo per qualche motivo
<neramarea> ho 50 gb di spazio non allocato, ma non riesco a unirlo alla partizione primaria, neanche da live. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Ola86> ok, grazie mille
<Ola86> un buon anno
<Ola86> a tutti
<Ola86> ciaoooooooooooo
<neramarea> enzotib te la cavi con gparted?
<neramarea> aiiutto...
<neramarea> jester-?
<neramarea> nghè....
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<piccionemannaro> 'sera
<jester-> sera
<piccionemannaro> ho un problemino con lubuntu 11.10: l'ho installato per provarlo ed ho notato che dopo un po' che utilizzo il pc (hp nc6400 - centrino duo 1.6 - intel gma 945) si blocca tutto, senza apparente motivo. Però lo fa solo quando è a batteria.
<jester-> piccionemannaro: spe
<piccionemannaro> non mi muovo
<jester-> piccionemannaro: un pacchetto da rimuovere ma non trovo l'appunto e non ricorso il nome
<piccionemannaro> quindi non è un bug
<piccionemannaro> è già una grande cosa
<jester-> piccionemannaro: sempre che sia quello
<piccionemannaro> mi pare di capire che non sia una cosa tanto rara, visto che mi hai dato già una soluzione
<piccionemannaro> perchè su google non trovo niente
<jester-> piccionemannaro: prova a togliere apt-xapian-index
<piccionemannaro> se on ricordo male, su ubuntu dava problemi di saturazione di cpu
<jester-> piccionemannaro: non sei su ubuntu?
<piccionemannaro> lubuntu
<jester-> piccionemannaro: il sistema è lo stesso
<jester-> cambia il vestito
<piccionemannaro> :D lo so, dicevo solo che mi pare di ricordare che su ubuntu quel processo mi portava la cpu al 100% per parecchi minuti
<jester-> piccionemannaro: si rincoglionisce il pc
<jester-> non su tutti però
<piccionemannaro> :D
<piccionemannaro> domani proverò, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<piccionemannaro> sei stato gentilissimo
<piccionemannaro> ultima cosa, se lo elimino dal gestore pacchetti, potrei avere dei problemi, magari di sicurezza?
<piccionemannaro> *con il gestore pacchetti
<jester-> piccionemannaro: fa una indicizzazione non so per cosa
<jester-> piccionemannaro: male che vada fai alla svelta a rimetterlo
<piccionemannaro> ah be si, in effetti
<piccionemannaro> grazie ancora
<jester-> piccionemannaro: prova che magari non è quello
<piccionemannaro> ora come ora non posso accedere a quel pc; casomai non fosse quello ritorno a "scocciare" :D
<piccionemannaro> però, quello che non capisco, se fosse quello, è perchè solo se alimentato a batteria
<biga_> ciao
<biga_> ce qualcuno?
<biga_> oilà?
<biga_> mi si sente?
<biga_> intendevo scrivere -> legge
<bobbybong> si
<piccionemannaro> :)
<biga_> o bene
<biga_> ieri provavo a connettermi ma c'era qualche intoppo
<biga_> sono passato ad ubuntu da poco
<biga_> e scaricando guide ovunque ho letto che qui avrei trovato questo canale
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<biga_> ho installato da poco Hon ma allo start cade su se stesso e si spegne
<biga_> la domanda è perchè
<[Enrico]> biga_: hai provato ad avviarlo da riga di comando? vedi cosa ti dice
<[Enrico]> biga_: probabilmente ti manca solo qualche pacchetto. scommetto che è una build a 32 bit e tu hai il sistema a 64 bit, quindi è molto facile che ti manchi qualche libreria
<piccionemannaro> 'notte a tutti, e se non ci risentiamo, buona anno
<biga_> timidamente, come lo avvio da riga?
<[Enrico]> biga_: apri un terminale e poi devi digitare il comando per avviare il gioco
<biga_> al terminale ci arrivavo grazie enrico
<[Enrico]> biga_: il terminale lo trovi nel menu, sotto accessori di solito. il comando dovrebbe essere hon o hon.exe forse
<biga_> ma tipo Hon
<[Enrico]> biga_: con la h minuscola
<[Enrico]> almeno suppongo
<biga_> u_u inizio il test
<[Enrico]> biga_: ovviamente se il gioco non è in path devi usare il percorso completo, tipo /home/nomeutente/<altro>/hon
<biga_> ok gentilissimo
<[Enrico]> biga_: sei riuscito a farlo partire?
<biga_> devo effettuare il download
<[Enrico]> biga_: non lo avevi già installato?
<biga_> lo disinstallai per nn averlo tra i piedi
<[Enrico]> ah :)
<biga_> in download
<biga_> Enrico sei un tecnico?
<[Enrico]> biga_: intendi come lavoro nella vita?
<biga_> hai qualche certificazione riguardante linux o programmazione
<[Enrico]> biga_: no direi di no, a parte la mia esperienza
<biga_> se posso essere indiscreto, da quanto utilizzi linux
<[Enrico]> biga_: non sei indiscreto tranquillo :) utilizzo linux dal 2001
<biga_> installazione inoltrata
<biga_> allora
<biga_> come trovare la sua locazione
<[Enrico]> beh da qualche parte lo avrà pure installato
<biga_> trovato
<[Enrico]> biga_: ottimo
<biga_> deve avere qualche estensione particolare l'eseguibile ?
<[Enrico]> biga_: solitamente in linux tutti gli eseguibili sono senza estensione. gli script bash eseguibili possono avere il .sh in alcuni casi, quelli python il .py ma di solito si lascia senza
<biga_> posso inclollare?
<[Enrico]> biga_: se è lungo no. usa un servizio di pastebin
<[Enrico]> !paste | biga_
<ubot-it> biga_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<biga_> biga@biga-desktop:~/HoN$ ./hon.sh
<biga_> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<biga_> K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_shader_objects not available.
<biga_> lungo?
<FloodBotIt1> biga_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<biga_> k scusa
<[Enrico]> biga_: ah credo di capire quale sia il problema. il tuo driver grafico non può lanciare il gioco
<biga_> curiosità, come lo hai dedotto
<[Enrico]> biga_: vediamo un po' ch driver grafico stai usando. in un terminale scrivo questo: lsmod | grep drm
<[Enrico]> biga_: e incolla (in un paste se è lungo) quello che dice
<[Enrico]> biga_: ARB_shader_objects è una funzione di OpenGL (o almeno dal nome suona tale), e se non è disponibile è il driver grafico che non la supporta
<biga_> sono 3 righe
<[Enrico]> biga_: vai sparale qui
<biga_> drm_kms_helper         29329  1 radeon
<biga_> drm                   163747  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<biga_> agpgart                31724  3 ttm,drm,ati_agp
<[Enrico]> ah una scheda video radeon :)
<[Enrico]> un pc vecchiotto però direi
<biga_> da come lo dici sembra brutto
<[Enrico]> biga_: ora stessa cosa di prima ma devi scrivere questo comando: lspci | grep VGA
<biga_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<[Enrico]> azzarola
<[Enrico]> biga_: temo tu sia a piedi. che version di ubuntu stai usando ?
<weltall> good luck :D
<biga_> 10.04
<[Enrico]> biga_: beh con quella non c'è speranza proprio
<biga_> hehehe
<[Enrico]> biga_: guarda con la 11.10 ci sono più possibilità, ma sinceramente non credo che riuscirà mai ad andare con quella scheda video
<biga_> ne ho un altro paio di schede video ma fanno troppo baccano quando sono in esecuzione
<biga_> cmq grazie
<biga_> vorrei disturbarti un altro pochino se me lo permetti
<[Enrico]> biga_: beh dimmi che schede sono, magari c'è qualche trucco per farle stare zitte
<[Enrico]> biga_: certo dimmi pure, ma davvero se hai altre 2 schede video, vale la pena se mi dici marca e modello
<[Enrico]> e se fanno baccano da un certo punto di vista potrebbe essere un buon segno, potrebbe voler dire che sono potenti
<[Enrico]> o che sono dannatamente vecchie eheheh
<biga_> lol
<biga_> ge force 7300 le se nn erro
<[Enrico]> già meglio, ma sempre molto molto vecchia
<[Enrico]> e non troppo meglio della radeon
<biga_> sono old
<[Enrico]> anzi poco meglio ora che vedo
<[Enrico]> biga_: ultima scheda?
<biga_> nn la tiro neanche fuori dalla confezione
<biga_> già so'
<[Enrico]> biga_: dai dai prova metti che hai fortuna ;)
<biga_> radeon 9200 se
<[Enrico]> ok no
<biga_> tutta bella rossa fiammeggiante, che rende l'idea di prestazioni elevate
<biga_> idea che mente
<[Enrico]> biga_: delle 3 quella con più probabilità di far girare il gioco è la nvidia, è la più potente delle tre, ovviamente solo ed esclusivamente installando il driver propietario nvidia (dal comodo menu driver hardware sotto amministrazione), tuttavia è dannatamente vecchia e poco potente non ci punterei sinceramente
<[Enrico]> biga_: beh veramente la radeon 9200 se era cazzuta all'epoca
<biga_> nemmeno io, fa troppo baccano
<biga_> hehehe
<[Enrico]> biga_: io giocavo a World of warcraft con una 9250
<[Enrico]> ok non era proprio una bella esperienza, ma funzionava
<[Enrico]> biga_: cmq che altro volevi chiedermi?
<biga_> vabbhe dai rimarro a battle of wesnoth
<biga_> ah ah!
<[Enrico]> :)
<biga_> qualche consiglio per incrementare il mio bagaglio culturale?
<[Enrico]> biga_: oppure prendi un pc nuovo (sarebbe anche ora forse eheheh), non serve mica un supercomputer per giocare a quel gioco. un processore amd a8-3850 ce la fa tranquillamente con la scheda video integrata dentro il processore
<[Enrico]> biga_: io ho seguito la via dura. usarlo, quando qualcosa non va chiedere a google o su IRC
<[Enrico]> biga_: impara a usare il terminale è dannatamente utile
<[Enrico]> biga_: puoi cominciare da qui per imparare http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<biga_> e ci credo, io su torrent ho un paio di libri che sto scaricando
<[Enrico]> il terminale intendo (la shell si chiama bash)
<onebitxnoob> io consiglio anche di entrare su ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxnoob> ci si spara qualche cavolata interessante ogni tanto
<onebitxnoob> :D
<[Enrico]> biga_: fra un po' di tempo (anche un paio d'anni eh, non c'è fretta) se vuoi imparare ancora più a fondo e sempre con la via difficile puoi fare come ho fatto io: comincia ad usare gentoo
<biga_> k
<bender_> Salve, a qualcuno di voi che ha ubuntu 11.10 è scomparso il suono di aumento/riduzione del volume come è successo a me?
<biga_> a me!
<[Enrico]> biga_: [gentoo è un'altra distribuzione di linux, decisamente non amichevole come ubuntu, e si parte solo con il terminale, quindi bisogna saperlo usare]
<biga_> eviterei di lasciami consciamente a piedi
<biga_> bhe se sapete come rimettere il dannato volume ditelo pure
<[Enrico]> bien io vado a letto
<[Enrico]> buona notte
<bender_> Nessuno ha ubuntu 11.10?
<zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> notte a tutti
<neramarea_> come faccio a unire quei 16 giga non allocati a sda1? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/schermatadel20111231000.png/
<attempt> usando gparted
<neramarea_> attempt non riesco ad allargare sda1
<neramarea_> sennò non chiedevo
<attempt> credo che la possibilita' di variare la dimensione valga prima di averci messo qualcosa dentro. tipo la home.
<Carlin0> neramarea_, devi prima ridurre sda2
<filo1234> non puoi farlo perchè sta dentro una partizione estesa
<neramarea_> Carlin0 non posso fare neppure quello. mi da solo "gestione flag" e "informazioni", tra le azioni permesse
<filo1234> non puoi farlo perchè sta dentro una partizione estesa
<Carlin0> neramarea_, fai prima swapoff
<Carlin0> e poi risuci
<Carlin0> riduci
<neramarea_> Carlin0 COSA?
<neramarea_> filo1234 non c'è modo?
<Carlin0> click col destro su sda5 e vai su swapoff
<Carlin0> poi riduci sda2
<Carlin0> e infine allarghi sda1
<filo1234> mah se sda2 è estesa!
<Carlin0> dai applica ad ogni operazione
<filo1234> come allarga un apartizione primaria su una estesa me lo spieghi?
<Carlin0> riduce prima l'estesa ...
<filo1234> vabè
<Carlin0> non si può ?
<neramarea_> in effetti Carlin0 sta funziando
<Carlin0> si ma neramarea_ sei da live o da sistema installato ?
<Carlin0> perchè vedo sda1 montata e se è quella di ubuntu devi farlo da live
<neramarea_> Carlin0 sono da sistema inst. però, ora che ho ridotto sda2, da live dovrei poter allargare sda1
<Carlin0> si okkio fai backup prima
<Carlin0> non si sa mai
<neramarea_> visto che il non allocato non fa più poarte di sda2
<neramarea_> vi faccio spere
<neramarea> Carlin0? GRANDE MAGO! non ci pensavo proprio, a disattivare lo swap per poter maneggiare sda2...
<Carlin0> neramarea, ma hai dovuto ripristinare il grub ?
<neramarea> no
<Carlin0> ke culo :P
<neramarea> Carlin0 siccome son tutto precisino e ci tengo a che il plymouth abbia la giusta risoluzione, faccio gestire il grub a uno deglia altri sistemi installati ;-) cmq il punto di mount non era "in movimento", quindi è filato tutto liscio
<Carlin0> neramarea, io sapevo aiutarti su quello ... per il resto non sono un grande esperto :)
<neramarea> mi hai dato la dritta giusta. è sufficiente
<neramarea> notte a tutti. e buon anno!
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-31
<Gnu|Linux> Hi!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<damiano> we jest
<damiano> le ho provate tutte
<damiano> ma non riesco a fuggire ubuntu dal portatile
<damiano> :O
<jester-> damiano: fuggire dalle tip e?
<damiano> anche quella è una mossa tattica
<massimo18> Buona fine anno :)
<damiano> eh speriamo
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Roybetty> giorno a tutti
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex95> Buongiorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema è quello di individuare, tramite sistema, il gestore audio corrente
<cristian_c> il comando ps non è molto efficace, in quanto può non dare queste informazioni
<cristian_c> esiste un metodo alternativo per farsi restituire dal sistema quest'informazione (comando o file)?
<jester-> cristian_c: consultare ill wiki alle voci audio alsa
<cristian_c> jester-, ho controllato le guide qui presenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio ma non ho trovato nulla di inerente il problema
<Carlitos90> ciao a tutti e buon anno!!! :)
<Carlitos90> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<tpaper> Carlitos90: di che problema hai, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<tpaper> :)
<Carlitos90> ho un sony vaio e volevo configurargli il touchpad in modo che scorresse le pagine, facesse lo zoom e supportasse il multi touch come fa su windows.......è posibile?
<tpaper> Carlitos90: in sistema -> preferenze -> mouse non c'è qualcosa tipo 'Abilita scorrimento a due dita'?
<tpaper> o 'two finger scrolling'
<tpaper> Carlitos90: devo scappare, forse cavo altri 5 minuti dopo pranzo
<tpaper> Te intanto prova li
<cristian_c> Carlitos90, il tuo touchpad supporta il multitouch?
<Carlitos90> si si lo supporta,
<Carlitos90> adesso riavvio e vedo che fa!!! grazie
<corsairtux> ciao
<corsairtux> conoscete qualche filemanager testuale?
<corsairtux> da usare tramite terminale al posto di ls mv cp mkdir etc..
<[Enrico]> corsairtux: mc
<[Enrico]> midnight commander
<corsairtux> [Enrico],  grazie ;-) lo proverò
<[Enrico]> prego
<maffionus> salve ragazzi
<maffionus> c'è qualcuno esperto chemi potrebbe aiutare ad installare football manager 2012????
<cristian_c> maffionus, sta NEI REPO?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> questo maledetto caps-lock
<maffionus> come??
<davide> raga, pe r ridurre il terminale a icona come si fà
<cristian_c> davide, licona vicino alla x
<cristian_c> maffionus, ho digitato per sbaglio caps-lock
<maffionus> scusami cristian cosa volevi dirmi???
<maffionus> ah..ok
<cristian_c> maffionus, il software è presente nei repository ufficiali?
<maffionus> ma nn conosci nessuno che ha fm12
<maffionus> ??'
<cristian_c> pesonalmente io no
<davide> ok ma con i comandi dda tastiere
<cristian_c> *personalmente
<cristian_c> davide, wmctrl
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> una domanda, xchè virtual box va sempre in pausa e non si riavvia più?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<alecv> cristian_c, potrebbe essere che qulcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> ma di sicuro non è davanti al tuo monitor
<alecv> dopo un po' che uso win xp su virtualbox, va in pausa, e non c'è modo di togliere la pausa, bisogna spengere la macchina
<davide> come wmctrl in che modo da tastiera
<cristian_c> davide, guarda il man
<davide> ok
<cristian_c> in programma in questione fa anche queste robe qui
<davide> sotto che voce  non lo trovo
<cristian_c> davide, in che senso?
<davide> come lo trovo con man
<cristian_c> davide, man wmctrl
<davide> lo fatto mi dice no manuak entry for wmctrl
<cristian_c> davide, l'hai installato prima?
<davide> come, installato
<cristian_c> ok, allora lancialo
<davide> cosa lancio che comandii devo dare
<cristian_c> wmctrl
<cristian_c> tanto per vedere se lo lancia
<davide> ok installato adesso
<cristian_c> nel man dovrebbe essere scritto qualcosa in merito
<davide> grz bye
<cristian_c> davide, fatto?
<davide> si
<Enzo1234> Buon giorno a tutti :)
<pippo> immaturi
<Enzo1234> Pippo : !chat
<Enzo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BetaBrain> AUGURI DI BUON FINE ANNO
<ubuntu2011b> ciao a tutti, come faccio ad installare linux su un pc che non fa partire il boot nè dal cd nè dal boot?
<ubuntu2011b> volevo dire nè dal cd nè dall'usb?
<giorgio> buongiorno
<giorgio> ho fatto un po' di confusione con l'aggioranmento e l'istallazione di alcuni pacchetti su un vecchio pc
<giorgio> ac esempio non riesco e togliere chrome che non si apre nemmeno
<giorgio> ho provato a rinmuoverlo da terminale e quelsta è la rispsta
<giorgio> dpkg: errore di analisi, nel file "/var/lib/dpkg/status" vicino alla riga 48422 pacchetto "libvlccore2":
<giorgio>  il nome del campo "Homepage" deve essere seguito dai due punti
<giorgio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<giorgio> consigli?
<giorgio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<giorgio> qualcuno mi sa dire che vuol dire?
<giorgio> jester2-, sai che vuol dire?
<jester2-> giorgio: Facendo?
<giorgio> jester2-,  praticamente ogni volta che uso apt-get
<jester2-> giorgio: sudo apt-get update
<giorgio> mel caso specifico apt-get autoremove
<giorgio> fatto
<jester2-> giorgio: sudo apt-get -f install
<giorgio>  jester2- I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<giorgio>   odbcinst policykit unixodbc sdparm odbcinst1debian1 libpolkit-gnome0
<giorgio>   libpolkit-dbus2 python-pysqlite2 libdb4.6 libpolkit-grant2 libpolkit2
<giorgio> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<FloodBotIt1> giorgio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester2-> giorgio: Metti nel pastebin
<jester2-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giorgio> jester2-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/788909/
<jester2-> giorgio: Hai un pacchetto zombi incasinato, di sicuro proveniente da qualche ppa
<giorgio> jester2-, quindi?
<jester2-> sudo dpkg --purge libvlccore2
<giorgio> jester2-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/788914/
<jester2->  giorgio  sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libvlccore2
<giorgio> jester2-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/788918/
<giorgio> camurria!
<jester2-> giorgio: Bisogna pacioccare un file ma non ho l'appunto su sto pad, se anche enzotib è away non usare autoremove
<giorgio> ok tornero' presto
<giorgio> grazie jester2-
<enzotib> ecchilo
<jester2-> enzotib: Vedi un po' dpkg incarognito di giorgio
<enzotib> ok, ultimo paste?
<jester2-> giorgio:
<enzotib> ma non è 11.10?
<jester2-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788918/
<enzotib> perché libvlccore2 non lo vedo nei repo
<jester2-> enzotib: Non ho chiesto, pure facile che sia la solita mint
<jester2-> enzotib: O qualche ppa de
<jester2-> lla minchia
<enzotib> ecco
<jester2-> giorgio: Sveglia
<jester2-> enzotib: Mi Sto arrivando! Che è uscito
<crunch_> salve cosa mi consigliate per fare un backup completo da poi ripristinare per Ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<jester2-> !backup | crunch_
<ubot-it> crunch_: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<crunch_> mi sapete dire se rsync fa un backup completo di tutte le partizioni come il comando dd?
<jester2-> crunch_: Leggi il wiki
<jester2-> Sync sincronizza non fa backup
<crunch_> rsync dico
<jester2-> rsync sempre sync è
<crunch_> aaa quindi dd è l'unica soluzione per un backup completo compreso tutte le partizioni?
<jester2-> crunch_: Se ti dessi pena di leggere la pagina wiki vedresti che ci sono diversi modi e applicazioni
<asd> jester2-: non per intromettermi... è vero che crunch_  probabilmente non ha letto il wiki...
<asd> ma c'è modo e modo per dire le cose
<jester2-> asd: ??
<crunch_> ok si chiama clonazione quello che voglio fare io
<enzotib> rsync lavora a livello di files, non a livello di partizioni
<jester2-> Sincronizzazione e backup sono due cose diverse
<jester2-> crunch_: Forse te spiega asd
<jester2-> Cosi impariamo il modo corretto
<tm> ciao
<tm> sono nuovo e' ho un problema con ubutu 10.10
<jester2-> tm: Dica
<tm> houn portatile asus
<tm> con wifi integrata
<tm> ma non riesco a connettere alla rete libera.
<tm> il notebook gira solitamente con windows7 e non ho problemi.
<jester-> tm: chiarisci: rete libera
<jester-> tm: sei col pc interessato by cavo?
<tm> ho eliminato password alla mia rete per provare ubuntu, ma non funziona ugualmente.
<tm> no
<jester-> tm: ce l'hai a portata di mano?
<tm> ora sono sotto windows7, tutto funziona.
<tm> forse ubunto con riconosce la wifi del notebook?
<jester-> tm: se è broadcom serve il firmware se ralink un altro kernel
<tm> esistono driver per ubuntu e come aggiorno?
<jester-> tm: dipende dal tipo di scheda
<jester-> tm: puoi collegarti col cavo?
<jester-> col cellofono
<tm> no. cerco di verificareil produttore della mia wifi...
<asd> jester-: forse crunch_ non riusciva a capire la differenza, visto che è minima
<jester-> tm: hai un dual boot con win o pc separato
<asd> jester-: ionoltre se è venuto qua, vuol dire che ha bisogno di aiuti/consigli
<jester-> asd: gliela spiegavi, mica ci vuole un permesso per intervenire
<tm> no, non ancora
<jester-> tm: intendo se hai ubuntu nello stesso pc di winzoz o se ubuntu è su un altro pc
<tm> ho una intel centrino wireless n-100
<asd> jester-: non me ne intendo di queste cose... :) ho solo visto che non hai avuto un comportamento carino con crunch_
<tm> nn sono cosi'  "bianco di pc", so cosa vuol dire dual boot, e non ce l'ho.
<jester-> asd: avrei detto le medesime cose che sono sul wiki, leggere qui e sul wiki che differenza fa? mi pare illogico  scrivere un mezzo wiki in canale quando c'è gia
<jester-> asd: e non mi risulta di aver offeso nessuno
<jester-> tm: ubuntu è installata sullo stesso pc dove hai windows o no
<tm> no, e' su una usb pen.
<asd> jester-: non lo hai offeso.. ma non lo hai neanche trattato molto bene.... può anche essere che alcune cose sul wiki non le abbia comprese
<jester-> tm: allora devi andare in ubuntu, aprire un terminale e dare il comando: lspci e vedere che tipo di scheda wifi hai
<jester-> tm: ma se non ti colleghi direttamente da linux con un cavo vine una roba piuttosto laboriosa
<jester-> viene*
<jester-> asd: la regola, pure di buon senso, è che uno legge il wiki poi se ha bisogno di altri chiarimenti chiede
<jester-> dopo l'ultima sua domanda si è capito che il wiki lo aveva letto
<asd> jester-: giusto
<tm> scusate, ho la batteria del portatile a terra, appena posso ti (ri)chiedero' aiuto. Grazie mille e buon anno.
<jester-> anche a te
<jester-> tm: èrocurati un cavo di rete che si fa un 5 minuti
<jester-> procurati*
<biga_> salve
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Chi mi sa dire che codice devo digitare per poter usare la mia internet key vodavone con usim della tre? Dall'ultimo aggiornamento non la posso più usare! Prima funzionava a meraviglia! Grazie..
<crunch_> !Zinedine il nome di questa internet key?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zinedine> huaweey
<onebitxajax> ciao gente vi  saluto  buon anno a tuttti
<Ab3L> buona notte
<biga_> ciao a tutti
<biga_> ce qualcuno che e a conoscenza della mancanza in ubuntu del gestore audio sul desktop
<geppopeppe> ciao
<Carlin0> auguri
<attempt> auguri a tutti
<onebitxajax> auguriiiiiiiiiiii
<attempt> auguri a tutti. *buntu a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-01
<paolo> salve
<paolo> c'e nessuno?
<biga_> help
<biga_> non so come mai ma dopo il riavvio del sistema la risoluzione video è cambiata
<Carlin0> stanotte a quest'ora ?
<Carlin0> e ri cambiala ...
<biga_> e su monitor nn mi riconosce piu il monitor
<biga_> nn ce piu la risoluzione che avevo
<Carlin0> cadi male ... mi spiace
<Carlin0> ti conviene che ripassi domani
<biga_> perche?
<Carlin0> perchè non c'è nessuno in grado di aiutarti adesso
<biga_> okei
<biga_> grazie
<biga_> e scusa il disturbo
<Carlin0> nulla ma cerca di capire ... è capodanno
<Carlin0> io so troppo bevuto manco ci provo
<biga_> nn sn per forza tutti fuori ad inalare polveri cancerogene
<Carlin0> auguri :)
<biga_> rieccomi
<biga_> il monitor nn riusciva a mandare correttamente il suo ID al pc
<biga_> è bastato spegnerlo e riaccenderlo
<biga_> Carlin0
<biga_> notte
<Carlin0> meglio così biga_  :)
<Carlin0> buonanotte ...
<onebitxajax> bondiì
<fantego> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<fantego> buon anno
<fantego> appena acceso ubuntu e ha dato errore su gdm che ho già reinstallato ma al successivo riavvio questo errore --> /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256
<fantego> e non ho idea di cosa fare
<massimo18> Buona Domenica Buon Anno e ...
<fantego> un inizio pessimo
<enzotib> fantego: gdm? che versione di Ubuntu?
<fantego> 10.10
<fantego> ieri sera ho installato un programma, e stamattina all'accensione questa sorpresa
<enzotib> fantego: che programma?
<fantego> stellarium
<fantego> sempre avuto e usato, mai problemi
<fantego> l'ho rimosso, ma se faccio df ho 0 disponibilità su hd
<fantego> mi chiedevo cosa potessi rimuovere su /
<fantego> perchè nell'altra partizione ho ancora parecchio spazio
<fantego> (nell'altra partizione ho la /home)
<enzotib> fantego: cominicia a fare un sudo apt-get clean
<fantego> già fatto :\
<fantego> la disponibilità sale ad 8
<enzotib> fantego: du -sx / | sort -nr | head
<enzotib> anzi, con sudo
<enzotib> fantego: quant'è grande la partizione?
<fantego> 4gb circa
<enzotib> un po' poco
<fantego> purtroppo
<fantego> il comando ha resituito 3596448 /
<enzotib> fantego: scusa, ripeti con: sudo du -sx /!(proc|sys|dev) | sort -nr | head
<enzotib> !pastebin | fantego
<ubot-it> fantego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fantego> non posso pastare
<fantego> sono da 2 pc diversi
<fantego> faccio manualmente spe
<enzotib> fantego: basta una usb per copiare il testo
<fantego> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789549/
<enzotib> fantego: dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size;10} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | head
<jumpysnake> buongiorno
<fantego> enzotib: sudo sempre davanti?
<enzotib> fantego: non serve
<fantego> enzotib: mi aspettano per pranzo purtroppo mi potresti dire cosa fare dopo questo comando così magari faccio io dopo?
<enzotib> fantego: avrei guardato se c'è qualche pacchetto che occupa molto e che non ti serve
<enzotib> e ti avrei proposto di rimuoverlo
<fantego> non riesco a ricordarmene uno
<fantego> ho già avuto questo problema
<enzotib> magari qualche kernel vecchio che non serve
<fantego> quello dello spazio
<enzotib> poi sarebbe da vedere se hai per caso creato tu qualche file fuori dalla tua home
<fantego> da quella lista come rimuovo i pacchetti che non mi servono?
<enzotib> sudo apt-get purge nome-pacchetto
<fantego> ti ringrazio
<fantego> proverò e ti farò sapere
<fantego> buon anno, a presto
<gab_> ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con l'audio...non riesco a capire perchè non funziona più..suggerimenti/aiuti?
<enzotib> gab_: già controllato alsamixer?
<jumpysnake> qualcuno mi da una mano ad installare NM?
<enzotib> jumpysnake: NetworkManager?
<jumpysnake> si
<enzotib> jumpysnake: ma come mai non è già installato?
<gab_> enzotib: si..e pare tutto ok. Mica ci può essere interazione tra diversi gestori audio (ho installato anche xfce). Potrei resettare tutto in qualche modo?
<jumpysnake> enzotib: lo devo installare su ubuntu studio mediante pacchetto tar.bz http://pastebin.com/AyADCaDL
<enzotib> jumpysnake: e perché non na repo?
<enzotib> gab_: non credo che c'entri xfce, a meno che il problema non si è presentato proprio dopo l'installazione di xfce
<jumpysnake> non è che non ha repo..purtroppo sono distante dal router, e mi viene assai male portare un fisso per una connessione tramite cavo.perciò ho pensato di scaricare il pacchetto e poi partire con un upadate e tutto il resto dal wifi
<jumpysnake> enzotib:
<gab_> enzotib: con alsamixer è tutto al massimo tranne Mic jack e Dock line. Cmq ieri sera funzionava ed oggi no.. :/
<enzotib> jumpysnake: fai apt-get download network-manager da un pc
<enzotib> jumpysnake: e poi lo porti sull'altro
<jq> prova
<enzotib> jumpysnake: sconsiglio vivamente di usare un pacchetto tar.gz
<enzotib> !ciao | jq
<ubot-it> jq: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jumpysnake> enzotib: download non valida
<jq> dove trovo sistema amministrazione in ubuntu 11.10?grazie
<enzotib> jq: io lancerei gnome-control-center
<jq> spe
<enzotib> jq: non uso unity e gnome, quindi non so risponderti meglio
<jq> da dove lo lancio?
<enzotib> jumpysnake: scrivimi il comando esatto che hai usato, e il messaggio esatto di risposta
<jq> da terminale?
<enzotib> jq: da Alt-F2 oppure da un terminale
<jq> ok
<jumpysnake> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/gW4JNBz5
<jq> grazie enzotib,sto installando pacchetti di lingue cinesi
<enzotib> jumpysnake: ma che versione di ubuntu è?
<gab_> enzotib: avevo installato pulseuadio..ho rimosso tutto col purge e funziona ora
<jumpysnake> 10.04
<enzotib> jumpysnake: allora usa aptitude download network-manager
<enzotib> gab_: boh, perché, non c'era già pulseaudio?
<gab_> enzotib: rettifico. Ho resettato le impostazioni su Controllo del Volume Pulse audio....boh ma funziona ora. Credo ci fosse un problema legato a diversi gestori audio che avevo installato..almeno credo :)
<jumpysnake> enzotib: il tipo di file è git.?
<enzotib> jumpysnake: no, è un deb
<jumpysnake> eccolo..guardavo nella dir sbagliata
<jumpysnake> speriamo bene
<jumpysnake> a tra poco
<enzotib> jumpysnake: lo copi nella dir /var/cache/apt/archives della macchina di destinazione, e poi lo installi con sudo apt-get install network-amanger
<enzotib> jumpysnake: potrebbe non essere sufficiente, l'installazione potrebbe chiedere qualche dipendenza
<jumpysnake> cacchio!!
<enzotib> ripeti la storia anche con gli altri (eventuali) pacchetti che richiede
<enzotib> li metti tutti lì e poi dai il comando di installazione
<jumpysnake> ok
<jumpysnake> grazie enzotib
<jumpysnake> eh mi la muffa.... enzotib:  posso usare lo stesso comando per scaricare le dipendenze?
<jumpysnake> lo stesso comando di prima
<enzotib> jumpysnake: si, aptitude download nome-pacchetto
<enzotib> anche con più nomi contemporaneamente
<jumpysnake> meno male... devo lasciare lo spazio tra un nome e l altro? o mettere &&?
<onebitxajax> jumpysnake: lasciare spazio
<onebitxajax> jumpysnake: sudo aptitude download pack1 pack2 pack3 ...
<jumpysnake> ok :)
<enzotib> a dopo
<esulu> buon anno a tutti
<jq> non riesco a togliere la lingua cinese da tutto il sistema aiuto
<jq> ho ubuntu 11.10
<Holden> jq, hmm... al massimo disinstalla i pacchetti del cinese
<jq> si,mi dici il comando da terminale?
<Holden> jq, prima controlla quali pacchetti hai con  dpkg -l | grep language
<jq> holden,non lo trovo
<Holden> jq, che lingue trovi?
<jq> inglese,italiano,thai ,punjabi.neno che il cinese
<enzotib> jq: io guarderei il contenuto di /etc/default/locale
<jq> spe
<jq> mi da permesso negato,da terminale
<enzotib> jq: cat /etc/default/locale
<Holden> io in quel file ho: LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<jq> mi da questo: "LANG="it_IT.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="zh_CN:en" LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<mirko_> ciao
<mirko_> posso chiedere una cosa?
<Holden> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<enzotib> jq: gksu gedit /etc/default/locale, e lascia solo LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<mirko_> sn nuovo nel mondo ubuntu
<mirko_> qualche guida?
<mirko_> avete suggerimenti?
<Holden> !wiki | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<enzotib> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jq> spe
<sanova> buon anno a tutti
<Holden> !auguri | sanova
<ubot-it> sanova: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<mirko_> Grazie mille!
<mirko_> leggerò un po
<mirko_> voi è da tanto che lo utilizzate?
<Holden> !chat | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> mirko_, anni comunque
<sanova> flashante quel video
<mirko_> ah ok
<mirko_> cmq 20
<Holden> lol, no, intendevo dire, sono anni che uso ubuntu
<enzotib> lol
<sanova> mirko_: penso intendesse da anni di uso
<sanova> ecco infatti :)
<mirko_> ahahahahhahaah ok
<jq> ci vediamo dopo reseto e torno.
<mirko_> x installare nuovi programmi?
<jq> lol,ho tolto il cinese,adesso rimetiamo l'italiano? tks
<jq> rimettiamo.giusto italiano
<enzotib> jq: quali sono adesso i sintomi?
<jq> .è che è solo inglese,andrebbe bene anche così.però iin italiano e meglio per tutti
<enzotib> jq: cat ~/.dmrc
<jq> da terminale?
<enzotib> jq: sì
<jq> mi da questo   [Desktop] Session=ubuntu-2d
<enzotib> jq: ok, ora cat ~/.profile
<enzotib> jq: metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | jq
<ubot-it> jq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jq> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jq> jq               http://paste.ubuntu.com/789644/
<enzotib> jq: gedit ~/.profile
<enzotib> jq: cancella tutte le ultime righe che iniziano con export
<enzotib> jq: dopodiche riavvia la sessione (non il pc)
<jq> spe
<jq> fato
<jq> fatto
<jq> ho la tastiera da buttare!
<enzotib> jq: per via della lingua? spiegati
<jq> no,perchè è un cesso di tastiera
<enzotib> ah :)
<enzotib> jq: tutto a posto con la lingua?
<jq> no
<jq> vado su sistema e vedo
<enzotib> jq: cos'è che ancora non va?
<Zambezi> I don't trust Google Translate. Can anyone translate a sentence? It's pretty rough. No COC. ;-)
<enzotib> Zambezi: could you please ask in #ubuntu-it-chat?
<jq> è in inglese e alcune cartele sono rimaste scrite in cinese
<enzotib> jq: puoi fare uno screenshot, non capisco che significa "cartelle scritte in cinese"
<enzotib> !imagebin | jq
<ubot-it> jq: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jq> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> jq: e anche: se lanci gnome-language-selector, che lingue compaiono nel primo elenco?
<jq> inglese e l'ita n si acende,quale è il com per la schermata?
<enzotib> jq: Alt-Stamp
<jq> ok
<jq> jq              http://imagebin.org/191203
<enzotib> jq: dpkg -l | awk '/$2 ~ /-it/ { print $2 }'
<Holden> holden@rye:~$ dpkg -l | awk '/$2 ~ /-it/ { print $2 }'
<Holden> awk: /$2 ~ /-it/ { print $2 }
<Holden> awk:             ^ syntax error
<Enzo1234> Buon anno a tutti
<Holden> enzotib, ↑
<enzotib> jq: dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /-it/ { print $2 }'
<enzotib> ho messo uno / di troppo
<jq> già.............
<jq> !
<jq> !textbin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'textbin'
<jq> non me lo ricordo per incolare il testo
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jq> !trovato
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trovato'
<jq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789676/
<enzotib> jq: da terminale scrivi: locale
<jq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789679/
<enzotib> jq: mi rifai un cat /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> jq: e anche di /etc/environment
<jq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789682/
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,auguri,ho problema con emule,appena mi connetto salta schermata e sparisce ,si disconnette da solo,prima mi era capitato solo a volte quando mettevo a scaricare troppi file tipo,20 ,30 assieme,iddee?
<enzotib> jq: ma non ti avevo detto di modificarlo quel file?
<BetaBrain> salve a tutti
<jq> quale?
<hobo> ora ne ho solo 4 a scaricare
<enzotib> jq: /etc/default/locale
<hobo> ho ubuntu 10.04
<jq> mi avevi deto di togliere la parola export?
<hobo> emule 2.2.6
<enzotib> jq: quello era da ~/.profile
<enzotib> jq: invece in /etc/default/locale avevo detto di lasciare solo LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<jq> l'ho fato.credo
<jq> fatto
<BlacKira92> salve
<BlacKira92> qualcuno può togliermi un dubbio?
<enzotib> jq: se lo hai aperto, chiudi gnome-language-selector
<jq> ricontrolo,dove devo andare?
<enzotib> jq: gksu gedit /etc/default/locale e modifica come ti ho detto
<enzotib> jq: poi prima di riavviare la sessione fammi vedere come lo hai modificato
<enzotib> !chiedi | BlacKira92
<ubot-it> BlacKira92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jq> si
<hobo> ho problema con emule,appena mi connetto salta schermata e sparisce ,si disconnette da solo,prima mi era capitato solo a volte quando mettevo a scaricare troppi file tipo,20 ,30 assieme,iddee?
<jq> è vero non mi aveva preso la modifica.strano
<jq> http://imagebin.org/191211
<BlacKira92> Sto cercando di ripristinare il grub da un disco live di ubuntu 11.10 ma quando cerco di montare la partizione di ubuntu come dice questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<BlacKira92> mi dice di specificare il file system, cosa devo scrivere oltre sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt ??
<enzotib> jq: ok, salva, chiudi e poi cat /etc/default/locale
<enzotib> BlacKira92: forse non è sda4 la partizione giusta
<BlacKira92> come posso verificare qualè la partizione giusta?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: fa vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l, su pastbein
<enzotib> !pastebin | BlacKira92
<ubot-it> BlacKira92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BlacKira92> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789696/
<hobo> ho problema con emule,appena mi connetto salta schermata e sparisce ,si disconnette da solo,prima mi era capitato solo a volte quando mettevo a scaricare troppi file tipo,20 ,30 assieme,iddee?
<enzotib> !ripetere | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<hobo> quali sono le altre forme?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: non vedo nessuna partizione Linux su quel disco
<enzotib> !forum | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<enzotib> !wiki | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<hobo> grazie
<enzotib> BlacKira92: e sicuramente non è la sda4
<enzotib> BlacKira92: fammi vedere anche l'output di sudo blkid
<BlacKira92> enzotib: Ho avviato per sbaglio il ripristino di windows dal grub ho dato subito exit ma al riavvio è spuntato "grub error: no such partition", cosa posso fare?
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ecco l'output di sudo blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789700/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: mi sa che è stato abbastanza veloce a sputtanarti la partizione, prova con testdisk, che dovrebbe essere in grado di recuperare partizioni danneggiate (in qualche caso)
<BlacKira92> enzotib: lo devo cercare nella dash?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: apri un terminale e scrivi dpkg -l | grep testdisk
<BlacKira92> enzotib: non ha dato nessun output
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ecco l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789702/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo apt-get update
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ha fatto tutto ma ha terminato con un warning e un errore(http://paste.ubuntu.com/789703/), riprovo il comando di prima?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ok, riproviamo il comando di prima
<BlacKira92> enzotib: l'output di sudo apt-get install testdisk è uguale a prima7
<enzotib> BlacKira92: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ha dato un paio di warning e ha aperto un documento con gedit contenente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789704/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ok, modifica le due righe che parlano di cdrom,  mettendo come primo carattere un #
<enzotib> mentre alle altre tre righe aggiungi in coda le due parole: universe multiverse
<BlacKira92> enzotib: fatto!
<enzotib> BlacKira92: fa vedere come è venuto
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789708/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: alle altre tre righe aggiungi in coda le due parole: universe multiverse
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789709/ p.s: che sto facendo? così mentre imparo qualcosa ;)
<jq> grazie enzotip ho risolto tt
<enzotib> BlacKira92: abbiamo modificato la configurazione dei repositories
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ora salva e chiudi
<enzotib> jq: bene
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ok, fatto
<enzotib> BlacKira92: tanto è un livecd, ogni modifica si perde se riavvii
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo apt-get update
<BlacKira92> enzotib: finito senza alcun errore :D
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<BlacKira92> enzotib: sta installando ;)
<BlacKira92> enzotib: fatto!
<BlacKira92> enzotib: p.s: potrei perdere dei dati quando eseguo il testdisk?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: penso di sì, ma non vedo alternative, dato che non accedi a ubuntu
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ok fa nulla tanto dei dati (veramente) importanti ho il backup su hd esterno... vado con dpkg -l | grep testdisk ??
<enzotib> BlacKira92: no, sudo testdisk
<BlacKira92> enzotib: Create new log file, append o don't log ??
<enzotib> BlacKira92: create
<BlacKira92> enzotib: non so che scegliere a questo passaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789716/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: Intel PC
<BlacKira92> enzotib: Analyse?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: non posso provare in parallalo, ovviamente, ma suppongo di sì
<BlacKira92> enzotib: sta analizzando
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ho premuto ctrl-c per copiare nel terminale e si è interrotto -.- un attimo faccio rifare
<enzotib> BlacKira92: Maiusc-Ctrl-C per copiare
<BlacKira92> enzotib: grazie ricorderò ;)
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ecco il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789724/ che devo scegliere?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: pare che la veda
<enzotib> BlacKira92: la penultima
<enzotib> BlacKira92: se premi enter cosa succede?
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789727/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: freccia a destra e selezione "write"
<BlacKira92> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ha terminato?
<BlacKira92> enzotib: mi dice di riavviare
<BlacKira92> si si
<enzotib> BlacKira92: e riavvia, va
<BlacKira92> ok torno
<BlacKira92> enzotib: scusa ho avuto problemi ha riconettere il pc alla rete
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ora dice error: unknow filesystem
<enzotib> BlacKira92: uhm
<enzotib> BlacKira92: di nuovo sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ma sei con win?
<enzotib> o da live?
<enzotib> da live, ovvio
<BlacKira92> da live
<BlacKira92> non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<BlacKira92> ha precchi problemi
<enzotib> BlacKira92: come mai, non è la stessa live di prima?
<BlacKira92> si non lo so ho chiuso lo schermo per cambiare stanza e ora non bva più una mazza
<BlacKira92> sto riavviando la live
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ci siamo quasi xD
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ok entro nella chat da quel pc
<enzotib> ok
<BlacKira92> eccomi
<alecv> buonsera e auguri a tutti
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ti dicevo adesso senza live cd inserito da error: unknow file system
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !auguri | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<alecv> uhsuh
<alecv> enzotib
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789749/
<alecv> lshw mi fa vedere la lista di tutte le periferiche, ma se io volessi solo conoscere il produttore del mio cd rom?
<alecv> c'è un comando specifico?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo blkid
<BlacKira92> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789751/
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789751/
<enzotib> alecv: sudo lshw -short -class disk
<BlacKira92> enzotib: gparted da l'intero disco non allocato O.O
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<alecv> ho controllato tutto il mio lshw
<alecv> ma sotto cdrom no mi da la marca del produttore
<alecv> bha
<enzotib> BlacKira92: chiudi gparted, che può creare impedimento
<Holden> alecv, anche con dmesg dovrebbe dare qualche info
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789754/
<alecv> *-cdrom                 description: DVD-RAM writer                 product: DVDRAM GSA-T10N  vendor: HL-DT-ST
<alecv> hl che robba è?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<alecv> vendor dovrebbe essere il produttore giusto?
<enzotib> alecv: sì
<alecv> HL DT ST è la sigla di quale produttore? O.o
<BlacKira92> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> alecv: dovrebbe essere LG
<alecv> thx
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ls -l /mnt, esce qualcosa?
<alecv> devo modificare il book type e imgburn me lo chiede il nome del produttore x cambiarlo
<BlacKira92> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789757/
<enzotib> BlacKira92: ok, il disco sembra salvo
<alecv> cribio non mi fa cambiare il book type
<enzotib> BlacKira92: io proverei a riavviare, e se non va grub, farei la procedura di ripristino
<BlacKira92> enzotib: procedura di ripristino da dove?
<enzotib> BlacKira92: sempre dal livecd
<BlacKira92> ok riavvio e torno
<enzotib> BlacKira92: però ripeto, proverei a vedere se riavviando funziona
<alecv> ragassuoli, c'è nero anche x linux, vero?
<enzotib> alecv: mi pare di sì, google lo sa di sicuro
<BlacKira92> enzotib: niente error: unknow file system
<[Enrico]> alecv: che te ne fai di nero quando ci sono k3b o brasero?
<BlacKira92> come posso ripristinare il grub quindi?
<alecv> xchè con nero posso cambiare il book type
<alecv> cosa che non riesco a fare con k3b
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino e non mi ha dato nessun errore l'ho fatto su sda5
<BlacKira92> enzotib: riavvio il pc e provo
<BlacKira92_> enzotib: fantastico :D è tornato in vita
<BlacKira92_> enzotib: grazie mille e buon 2012 a tutti ;)
<BlacKira92_> meno male che esiste la comunity ubuntu. se andavo da un tecnico mi fregava 50 euro xD
<BlacKira92_> c'è un modo per salvarmi l'intera conversazione?
<BlacKira92> enzotib: mi ricevete?
<BlacKira92> enzotib: ciao non so se leggi i messaggi grazie per avermi aiutato ora funziona
<Holden> BlacKira92, qui ci sono tutti i log dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /-it/ { print $2 }'
<Holden> oops
<Holden>  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Holden> ecco qui
<BlacKira92> Holden: :P
<BlacKira92> Holden: Grazie mille! ;)
<Holden> BlacKira92, prego
<BlacKira92> Holden: scusa quale devo scegliere (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/01/) per vedere i log di questo canale?
<BlacKira92> Holden: ubuntu-it.txt credo ;)
<Holden> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/01/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<BlacKira92> Holden: scusa si ferma alle 17:01 se rirprovo più tardi lo troverò aggiornato giusto?
<Holden> BlacKira92, certo
<BlacKira92> Holden: grazie mille ;)
<BlacKira92> Io vado grazie per l'aiuto e buon 2012 a tutti :D
<Holden> ciao BlacKira92
<fankino> salve a tutti
<fankino> stavo cercando una vesrione di ubuntu da installae sul mio pc avrei bisogno di aiuto grazie
<damiano> 11.10
<damiano> prego
<fankino> posso avere il link per scaricarlo?
<damiano> google ubuntu 11.10 torrent
<damiano> amico mio
<fankino> non uso i torrent c'è qualche altro sistema?
<damiano> si c'è anche download http
<fankino> dove lo trovo?
<bobbybong> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<fankino> grazie
<Altar> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere con gnome con la vista a elenco ogni volta devo spostare il limitatore della colonna per poter visualizzare per intero il nome del file, altrimenti si vede tranciato. Esiste un modo per impostarlo in automatico?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> sto cercando di identificare il gestore dell'audio che il sistema utilizza in questo momento
<cristian_c> il comando ps combinato con pulse o altri non restituisce niente
<cristian_c> inoltre pulseaudio non è installato
<cristian_c> come si può fare a ricavare quest'informazione tramite comando o file?
<jester->  cristian_cda aslamixer lo vedi il dev in uso e la cambi con un tasto Fx  guarda sulla destra in alto
<cristian_c> jester-, non sono riuscito a visualizzare quest'informazione
<cristian_c> jester-, se vuoi eseguo uno screenshot di alsamixer
<jester-> cristian_c: aslamixer, cosa vedi nell'angolo alto sinistro
<jester-> alsamixer*
<cristian_c> Scheda, Processore, Vista, Elemento
<jester-> e non c'è il dev in uso?
<cristian_c> non c'è il gestore dell'audio, server o come si chiama
<_elias__> ho un problema sul launchpad
<jester-> cristian_c: come dire che non è rilevato nulla? il pc non suona?
<cristian_c> _elias__, se è inerente ubuntu va beene, altrimenti in -chat :)
<cristian_c> *bene qui
<cristian_c> jester-, l'audio funziona
<jester-> cristian_c: impotazioni audio di gnome
<_elias__> cristian_c, il profilo mi servirebbe per alcuni progetti che hanno a che fare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> veduamo se c'è
<cristian_c> _elias__, beh, però non è strettamente
<cristian_c> dipende, intanto esponi
<cristian_c> *vediamo
<jester-> cristian_c: alsamixer e poi F2
<cristian_c> l'ho già fatto
<cristian_c> version, cards, timers, devices, pcm
<jester-> cristian_c: ma cosa vorresti sapere oltre a tali infirmazioni
<jester-> informazioni*
<_elias__> cristian_c, ho avviato il processo di registrazione, ho seguito tutte le istruzioni, digitato password, email valida, digito correttamente il codice, dopo tutto questo premo "continue" ma rimane sulla stessa pagina, evidenziando il nome "Elias Secchi", nel dubbio ho riprovato scrivendo "Elias_Secchi", ma ritorno allo stesso punto, provo con "Elias" e succede  di nuovo la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> jester-, siccome devo manipolare i canali audio, visto che alcune cose non si possono fare da alsamixer, mi serve capire prima di tutto quale gestore audio utilizza il sistema, in modo da poter poi utilizzare il comando adatto al gestore
<cristian_c> !launchpad | _elias__
<ubot-it> _elias__: http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> asp
<_elias__> cristian_c, lì viene ospitato il progetto "Ubuntu"
<_elias__> https://login.launchpad.net/Xlbgk0pflxbbfwCJ/+new_account pagina creazione account
<_elias__> https://login.launchpad.net/Xlbgk0pflxbbfwCJ/+new_account pagina creazione account
<cristian_c> _elias__, ti rispondo in -chat
<paolo> salve
<paolo> potete darmi una mano
<paolo> ?
<paolo> problema driver
<cristian_c> paolo, spiuegati meglio
<paolo> non ho piu l'inetrfaccia grafica  nenache i nouveau
<cristian_c> *spiegati
<paolo> ok
<cristian_c> paolo, cosa hai fatto?
<paolo> non posso far partire l'interfaccia grafica di ho fatto sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<paolo> ctrl alt f1 poi sh nome del driver scaricato  adesso non ho nenache i driver nouveau e non posso far partire l'interfaccia grafica adesso sto scrivendo da win7
<paolo> se provo ad installare i driver dell nvidia mi dice penso che nel kernel ancora vede i nouveau ma se faccio partire l'interfaccia grafica mi dice che invece non ho i nouveau
<paolo> qualuno puo aiutarmi
<paolo> ?
<cristian_c> paolo, perché hai premuto ctrl+alt+f1?
<paolo> perche nn posso essere installati direttamente
<paolo> con l'interfaccia aperta
<paolo> adesso devo aggiustrare tutto da shell
<paolo> come devo fare
<cristian_c> paolo, quersto non è vero
<cristian_c> *questo
<cristian_c> i driver li puoi instalalre usando synaptic o l'utility Driver aggiuntivi
<paolo> si ma nn ho l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> *installare
<paolo> come faccio
<cristian_c> a fare che?
<paolo> posso usare solo la shell
<paolo> ma mi capisci
<paolo> non mi parte la S
<paolo> X
<cristian_c> questo perché hai sbagliato la procedura
<attempt> ma anche no. all' avvio quando rebooti clicca shift. scegli il secondo kernel della lista il recovery. quando hai le opzioni scegli di avviare. ti avvia con i vesa e hai il desktop.
<paolo> L'INTERFACCIA GRAFICA
<paolo> neanche
<paolo> recovery
<paolo> dici
<cristian_c> !enter | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<attempt> quando arrivi al login vedi se ti da opzioni di non usare unity.
<cristian_c> paolo, non era necessario premere ctrl+alt+f1
<paolo> ragazzi dovrei installare i driver da shell potete aiutarmi o no
<cristian_c> paolo, segui i consigli di attempt
<attempt> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  e rimetti quello che hai tolto se hai solo shell
<attempt> sempre avviando da kernel recovery scegli shell con supporto di rete.
<paolo> devo digitare questo da shell  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<attempt> se il pacchetto era quello.
<paolo> questo lo devo fare da recovery mode?
<attempt> si
<paolo> ok
<paolo> provo
<paolo> tra 5 min tornoi vediamo se va bene
<attempt> paolo. devi avere internet collegato. col cavo
<paolo> si
<paolo> swith
<attempt> se non puo' scaricarsi il pacchetto non lo installa.
<paolo> ho d-link
<paolo> switch
<paolo> va bene?
<cristian_c> vai
<attempt> shift all'avvio ti presenta grub. scegli il secondo kernel della lista. viene un menu. scegli shell con supporto di rete. ti chiede nome e pass.
<attempt> hai tolto il server x dell'unico driver che avevi.
<paolo> il secondo sarebbe recovery mode
<attempt> si
<paolo> dopo come scelgo shell con supporto di rete
<paolo> c'è l'opzione?
<paolo> ok vado
<attempt> o.0
<onebitxajax> notte gente
<paolo> nessun aiuto
<paolo> ragazzi dovrei installare driver nvidia mi date una mano
<`matteo`> paolo ?
<fantego> ciao a tutti
<paolo> matteo
<`matteo`> si ?
<paolo> puoi aiutarmi?
<paolo> driver scheda video gia scaricati sul desktop nvidia 8800 gt
<paolo> il problema è che mi vede sempre i nouveau il kernel per cui nn me li fa installare
<`matteo`> c'è un motivo per cui vuioi usare i drivers esterni e non quelli del kernel ?
<`matteo`> vabbhe
<`matteo`> semplicemente devi disinstallare il pachetto nvidia
<fantego> ragazzi samba è essenziale in un'installazione domestica di ubuntu?
<paolo> driver dell nvidia NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run
<paolo> dal sito ufficiale
<`matteo`> fantego
<`matteo`> se devi usare una rete mista
<`matteo`> e vuoi far in modo di condividere i files brindows
<fantego> `matteo`, nessuna condivisione
<`matteo`> è più semplice cons amba piuttosto che altro
<paolo> ho backtrack 5 con ubuntu 10.04 lts
<`matteo`> allora non mettercela
<`matteo`> madonna ste lamerate ...
<fantego> ok grazie
<`matteo`> paolo .. dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<`matteo`> ! grep ii
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grep ii'
<`matteo`> scusa
<`matteo`> |grep ii
<paolo> ii  nvidia-current-modaliases            195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04                          Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<paolo> ii  nvidia-settings                      195.36.08-0ubuntu2                                Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<paolo> ii  oclhashcat                           0.25-bt0                                          GPU based password cracker with nvidia and ati support
<`matteo`> butta
<`matteo`> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<paolo> matteo parli con me o con fantego
<paolo> ?
<`matteo`> così sei sicuro che non te li ritrovi più
<paolo> ok
<`matteo`> parlo di INDIVIA :D
<`matteo`> quindi o con te o con urtolano :D
<fantego> XD
<`matteo`> tolta la roba della nvidia
<`matteo`> se non ricordo male
<fantego> a presto gente
<`matteo`> dovrebbe fare un rmod
<`matteo`> chao fantego
<paolo> ok dopo
<`matteo`> sicuramente ti ritrovo il monitor con una risoluzione venusiana
<`matteo`> poi
<paolo> no lo stesso
<`matteo`> vai di installer invidia
<`matteo`> chmod +x FILE_NVIDIA
<`matteo`> sudo ./file_invidia
<paolo> aspetta ma devo farlo direttamnte da qui
<`matteo`> ma devi essere sicuro che i pacchetti bundle non siano attivi
<`matteo`> paolo ....
<`matteo`> domanda
<`matteo`> da qui dove ?
<paolo> ho impostato il permesso di esecuzione
<paolo> su backtrack non posso
<paolo> far partire i driver nvidia con la x aperta penso
<paolo> posso provare cmq ma so cosi
<paolo> che devo fare logout session
<paolo> poi il comando non è mica sh file nvidia
<paolo> ?
<paolo> c6?
<`matteo`> allora
<paolo> si
<`matteo`> vediamo un po
<`matteo`> sai usare la shell ?
<paolo> matteo dimmi cosa devo fare
<paolo> voglio installare questi driver e farli funzionare
<paolo> questi nouveau mi disattivano tutti gli effetti e danno problemi
<`matteo`> puoi fare così
<`matteo`> se non sai usare la shell
<`matteo`> da gestione hardware
<`matteo`> sistema - > aministrazione - > Driver Hardware
<`matteo`> disattivi il driver nvidia
<paolo> ho backtrack
<`matteo`> versione dicevi 5 ?
<`matteo`> bene ... google e via
<`matteo`> http://www.geekfalcon.com/07/installare-driver-nvidia-su-backtrack-5-808
<`matteo`> tho
<FloodBotIt1> `matteo`: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<`matteo`> torno ai miei casini
<paolo> si l'avevo vista
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-24
<IdleOne> che qualcuno que potrebe aiutare a lupo_ per entrare in questo canale?
<IdleOne> c'e*
<superfabbb> ciao raga
<superfabbb> ho installato ubu12.10
<superfabbb> la scheda video fa molto rumore
<superfabbb> posso controllare se è tutto ok come temperature?
<marcanuy> IdleOne: dili che tente scrivendo "/join #ubuntu-it"  (senza gli ")
<Alfredo> Salve a tutti auguri e buona vigilia, ragazzi uso ubuntu 12.04lts e ho un dolby 4.1 il punto e che non me lo vede perche ho cliccato in audio con tasto destro sulla scritta spegni.... Come lo riattivo? e in piu come faccio a far funzionare le 4 casse perche ne sentivo solo 2.. Grazie in anticipo!!!!!!!
<Alfredo> Ah preciso ho cliccato prima su audio e poi con tasto destro spegni sulla scheda audio..
<Torpedo_Smash> ciao
* remix_tj changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è uscita: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | BUONE FESTE!
<Roland_> join #hackerforum
<enzos> Salve, ho un problema riguardo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu ossia non mi fido, mi verrà cancellato qualcosa? è possbiile richieda cosi tanto tempo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1461738/
<elmutzine> ciao, ho cambiato modem, ho un d-link n300. Ubuntu però quando provo a impostare la connessione ethernet non mi trova il dispositivo, chi mi sà aiutare? Grazie
<morphxt91> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con gli account online. uso ubuntu 12.10, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi? grazie
<morphxt91> nessuno?
<elmutzine> nessuno sà come poter risolvere?
<bia> salve , ho la 12.04 e dei film in formato iso. come posso vederli?
<Virunga> bia: devi usare il comando mount -o loop <file.iso> /mnt/<cartella_dove_voglio_siano_i_files> come root
<Virunga> bia: poi vai in /mnt/<cartella> e trovi il o i films
<Virunga> bia: quando hai finito fai umount /mnt/<cartella> mi pare
<bia> Virunga, GRAZIE!
<Virunga> bia: nulla.
<bia> Virunga, ho provato ad aprirli anche con vlc e funziona anche.
<elmutzine> ciao, quando provo a impostare la connessione pppoeconf non mi trova il dispositivo, chi mi sà aiutare? Grazie
<enzotib> elmutzine, cos'è, un router?
<walle84> giorno, qualcuno bravo coi pc?
<elmutzine> enzotib: si
<walle84> ciao elmut, ho un problema grosso quanto na casa
<enzotib> elmutzine, e non la fa lui la connessione? perché ti serve pppoeconf?
<walle84> non riesco ad installare nessuna versione di linux
<walle84> sul pc sto facendo girare un xp rofessional, che tral'altro non mi serve a un tubo poiche non va manco a fare gli aggiornamenti automatici su windows update
<elmutzine> enzotib: non si connette in automatico, ho provato a usare pppoeconf per provare a ristabilirla, ma ho notato che quando cerca i concentratori di aeccesso non li trova.
<elmutzine> enzotib: praticamente non c'è la connessione adsl
<walle84> ho pochissima ram sul pc , quindi ho deciso di metterci Lubuntu , normale o alternate ho entrambi i cd con la iso sopra
<walle84> solo che nn si installa
<walle84> e non fa nemmeno in live..fa schermata nera intermittente
<enzotib> elmutzine, secondo me devi scordarti pppeoconf, che va pure a modificarti il file /etc/network/interfaces, e far fare tutto al router
<enzotib> elmutzine, se non va, non è che puoi risolvere usando pppeoconf, sarà qualche altro problema
<walle84> fosse un problema certo di ram ne comprerei un blocchetto, ma non vorrei fare una spesa inutile
<elmutzine> enzotib: quindi disinstallare il pacchetto pppoeconf? il cavo è connesso, sugli altri pc la connessione c'è, solo su quello non arriva il segnale
<enzotib> elmutzine, gli altri sono collegati allo stesso router?
<elmutzine> enzotib: si
<elmutzine> tutti tramite ethernet
<enzotib> elmutzine, e questo tramite ethernet non si collega?
<elmutzine> enzotib: esatto
<enzotib> elmutzine, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> !pastebin | fa vedere il risultato
<ubot-it> fa vedere il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elmutzine> enzotib: ok, dammi 1 minuto
<elmutzine> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461955/
<elmutzine> credo ci siano errori di codifica
<enzotib> elmutzine, ma sugli altri pc usi pppoeconf?
<enzotib> tra l'altro non vedo neanche loopback
<elmutzine> enzotib: no, solo su quello
<elmutzine> enzotib: uso ubuntu 8.04 lts
<enzotib> elmutzine, dovrsti riscrivere il file interfaces, mettendoci le cose standard
<enzotib> queste righe qua:
<enzotib> auto lo
<enzotib> iface lo inet loopback
<elmutzine> enzotib: cancello tutto ciò che è all'interno e scrivo quelle 2 righe?
<enzotib> elmutzine, sì
<elmutzine> enzotib: il problema mi è sorto cambiando modem, prima mi andava tutto ok
<enzotib> elmutzine, è pppoeconf che l'ha modificato, ha questa cattiva abitudine
<elmutzine> enzotib: ok, provo
<elmutzine> enzotib: ok, modificato
<enzotib> elmutzine, prova ad attaccare il cavo
<elmutzine> enzotib: già collegato, per avviare la connessione?
<AndreaNicolo> Salve ragazzi
<enzotib> elmutzine, dovrebbe avviarla da solo, comunque secondo me è bene riavviare, magari col cavo già collegato
<elmutzine> enzotib: provo riavviare và, meglio
<raphael> ciao, ho bisogno di aiuto........qualcuno mi sa dire dove posso scaricare la versione di ubuntu 12.10 desktop 32x ma in dvd cosi' da avere all'installazione la versione con tutti i programmi dentro e la versione in italiano, tutto questo perchè devo installarlo su un pc senza internet.....grazie....
<AndreaNicolo> sto cercando di entrare in un server ubuntu remoto con le mie credenziali ma trovo qualche difficoltà perche la richiesta della password è veramente lenta per via delle troppe richieste da parte degli utenti
<AndreaNicolo> c'è un modo di scavalcarli?
<elmutzine> enzotib: connessione assente
<AndreaNicolo> qualche aiutino?
<raphael> si
<enzotib> elmutzine, stacca uno dei pc che funzionano e a quello stesso cavo attaccaci questo
<elmutzine> enzotib: ehm, è un bel problema perchè sono tutti fissi, complicati da staccare, dovrei trovare un portatile e provare
<elmutzine> enzotib: potrebbe essere la scheda ethernet?
<enzotib> elmutzine, potrebbe anche essere il cavo
<elmutzine> enzotib: fino 3 giorni fà andava col modem (router) vecchio, poi ho cambiato modem e fine.
<adam_> ciao a tutti e buona vigilia, volevo sapere come si fa la formattazione a basso livello
<enzotib> elmutzine, magari è attaccatpo a una porta sbagliata, prova a cambiare
<enzotib> adam_, dipende dal disco, serve qualche utility fornita dal produttore
<elmutzine> enzotib: già provato, vabè, grazie comunque.
<adam_> enzotib, non esiste un comando da terminale?
<enzotib> adam_, non che io sappia
<enzotib> adam_, ma a che ti serve?
<adam_> enzotib, ho un disco con parecchi settori danneggiati, ho letto in giro che facendo la formattazione a basso livello c'è la possibilità di ripararli...
<enzotib> uhm, secondo me è meglio che lo rottami, se ha cominciato a dare problemi non smetterà
<stiggia> ciao a tutti
<raphael> ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire per favore dove posso scaricare la versione di ubuntu 12.10 desktop 32x ma in dvd cosi' da avere all'installazione la versione con tutti i programmi dentro e la versione in italiano, tutto questo perchè devo installarlo su un pc senza internet.....grazie....
<stiggia_> ciao
<stiggia> ehiiii
<Tuco2012> Ciao
<Tuco2012> Sono un neofita e ho un pronlema con la mia 10.4 su Acer Veriton Deskto: con frequenza random appare, da sola, al centro del desktop la finestra "modifica segnalibri" che intergisce con il browser (firefox o chromium è indifferente) facendo letterlamente "ballare" la finestra browser e rendendo difficlie leggere o interagire con essa. Qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie infinite!
<Tuco2012> Se volete, anche piu' tardi questa è l'e-mail: andreatronchi@gmail.com
<jester-> Tuco2012: la 10,4?  è vecchia
<jester-> !gnomereset | Tuco2012
<ubot-it> Tuco2012: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Tuco2012: e rinomina la cartella nascosta nelle home .mozilla
<Tuco2012> grazie ma non so come fare. mi ricollego dopo che non lieggo più niente
<Tuco2012> scusa
<Tuco2012> gradi lo sterro
<Tuco2012> scrivi,mi un'e-mail se puoi
<Tuco2012> grz
<Nickname___> ho un problema
<Nickname___> http://pastebin.com/2TKDFhCJ
<Nickname___> potete aiutarmi????
<nickname__> salve a tutti
<AndreaNicolo> salve a tutti
<AndreaNicolo> sto cercando di copiare circa 120gb da un server ad un altro
<AndreaNicolo> utilizzando il seguente comando:
<AndreaNicolo> rsync -aviP --delete
<AndreaNicolo> la connessione purtroppo è caduta
<AndreaNicolo> se riavvio il comando
<AndreaNicolo> rsync cancellerà tutto nella cartella di destinazione?
<AndreaNicolo> partira da zero?
<AndreaNicolo> qualche aiuto?
<jester-> AndreaNicolo: man rsync e vedi le opzioni
<AndreaNicolo> si ma non capisco se c'è il resume
<jester-> AndreaNicolo: non c'è resume ma opzione per copiare file non esistenti etc etc
<AndreaNicolo> ok
<AndreaNicolo> --existing
<AndreaNicolo> giusto?
<jester-> AndreaNicolo: se sei in grafica usa grsync
<AndreaNicolo> no shell
<jester-> allora devi usare le opzioni
<AndreaNicolo> ok
<jester-> AndreaNicolo: si chiama backup o copia incrementale, leggi la descrizione dell'opzione
<birba_> Salve
<birba_> ho un problema con una pennina usb su cui ho provato ad installare la distribuzione 12.10 di ubuntu usando lili ma non mi funziona più
<birba_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jackbrownhf> Which is the best format to compress audio video and get le lowest size possible without losing quality (or losing it in a reasonable way)
<jester-> birba_: ???
<birba_> allora
<birba_> ho usato questo programma: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ per creare una pennina con una live 12.10 di ubuntu
<birba_> con il risultato che la pendrive non viene più riconosciuta
<birba_> né da windows, né da linux
<jester-> birba_: see in winzoz?
<birba_> i have to write in english?
<jester-> birba_: see in uindos o in linux adesso
<jester-> sei*
<birba_> ora in linux
<birba_> dmesg mi da questo problema:
<birba_> [   42.249696] usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd [   42.321768] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32 [   42.497471] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32 [   42.682546] usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd [   42.756929] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32 [   42.932940] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32 [   43.108756] usb 2-1.1: new f
<jester-> birba_: usb attaccata?
<birba_> sì
<jester-> birba_: fa vedere nel pastebin l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !pate | birba_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<jester-> !paste | birba_
<ubot-it> birba_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<birba_> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1462506/
<jester-> birba_:  è andata. la puoi usare come portachiavi
<birba_> :/
<birba_> ouch
<birba_> dal nulla? va beh
<birba_> grazie mille
<jester-> birba_: è il risultato di usare certe guide ciofeche
<jester-> onebotin non va bene? o usb creato di ubuntu o debian?
<birba_> ok, va beh, grazie mille allora :)
<birba_> buh mi hanno passato quel coso e l'ho usato...
<birba_> va bene, grazie mille ancora jester- buone feste :)
<birba_> ciao ciao
<jester-> anche a te
<Roland_> #hackerforum
<Bordi> Ciao a tutti, sto provando a installare ubuntu, ma quanto sta installando mi dice che non riesce a formattare una partizione e ritorno alla schermata "tipo d'istallazione". Potete aiutarmi??
<MoL0ToV> p strano
<MoL0ToV> è
<MoL0ToV> hai provato con il partizionamento manuale?
<Bordi> Si, ma non so come isolare quella partizone
<MoL0ToV> attualmente cosa c'è sull'hard disk? hai già windows xp o windows 7?
<Bordi> avevo xp, poi ho installato una volta ubuntu, e mi da sto problema
<MoL0ToV> secondo me ti conviene avviare da livecd
<MoL0ToV> poi avviare gparted
<MoL0ToV> e dare un'occhiata a quali partizioni sono presenti
<Bordi> praticamente la prima volta l'avevo installato, poi ho tolto il disco pensando che l'intallazione era finita, e mi è uscita la schermata nera con i codici di errore, ho riavviato e mi è uscito quello
<MoL0ToV> di solito si lascia la prima partizione windows
<MoL0ToV> la seconda la root di linux
<MoL0ToV> una ext4 con mountpoint /
<MoL0ToV> e la terza da 2 o 4 giga d iswap linux
<Bordi> Aspetta che controllo
<MoL0ToV> vado a mangiare torno tra un pò ;)
<Bordi> ok
<MoL0ToV> Bordi,
<MoL0ToV> ci6?
<MoL0ToV> come sono messe queste partizioni?
<Bordi> Si
<Bordi> Allora
<Bordi> un attimino che il pc è vecchiotto :)
<MoL0ToV> potresti regalargli 4 giga di ram e un disco ssd per natale :)
<Bordi> Eh, magari :D
<MoL0ToV> dagli una scorlata
<Bordi> allora, c'è
<Bordi> e dev/sda5 di tipo lvm
<Bordi> non m ha scritto il 1°
<Bordi> dev/sda1 di tipo ext4
<Bordi> e ci sono solo questi 2
<MoL0ToV> quiindi windows non c'è più oramai
<MoL0ToV> ti serve o no?
<Bordi> no no , volevo mettere ubunto perchè è più leggero.
<MoL0ToV> ok
<Bordi> Però ora che ho spento e riaacceso
<MoL0ToV> sei su gparted adesso?
<Bordi> per la 5° volta mi dice che non ci sono sistemi operativi,
<MoL0ToV> non conta niente
<MoL0ToV> dove sei adesso? sei su gparted?
<Bordi> Sta facendo l'installazione, non so cos'è gparted
<MoL0ToV> annulla tutto
<MoL0ToV> premi il tasto reset sul pc e fallo ripartire da livecd
<MoL0ToV> poi esegui una installazione con partizionamento manuale
<MoL0ToV> cancella tutte le partizioni esistenti
<MoL0ToV> crea /dev/sda1 e formattala come ext4 con punto di mount /
<Bordi> Ora sembra andare , se mi da quell'errore lo faccio
<Bordi> quindi in teoria dovrei fare "altro"
<MoL0ToV> poi crea /dev/sda2 come swap linux, impostando il doppio della memoria ram del pc come dimensione
<MoL0ToV> e poi installi
<MoL0ToV> non ha senso usare lvm
<MoL0ToV> per una configurazione così semplice
<Bordi> Quindi le partizioni che ci sono ora le devo cancellare tutte?
<MoL0ToV> si, così parti con una situazione pulita
<MoL0ToV> probabilmente hai spazi vuoti sul disco ora
<MoL0ToV> non dovrebbe chiamarsi sda5 se hai una o 3 partizioni
<MoL0ToV> le partizioni estese da sda5 in su servono solo se si installano più di 4 partizioni
<Bordi> Adesso non riesco ad annullare, sta compiando i file, vedo se funziona se no faccio quello.
<MoL0ToV> secondo me ti conviene annullare
<Bordi> Ma come le cancello le partizioni vecchie e come creo quelle nuove?
<MoL0ToV> cosa te ne fai di lvm
<MoL0ToV> se vuoi ti guido
<MoL0ToV> premi il tastino reset sul pc e fai ripartire l'installazione da livecd
<MoL0ToV> oppure tieni premuto più di 4 secondi il tasto di accensione e poi riaccendi
<Bordi> livecd è il cd di installazione?
<MoL0ToV> si
<Bordi> ok
<MoL0ToV> non mi è mai piaciuto il partizionamento automatico perchè fa semnpre quello che gli pare
<MoL0ToV> meglio sapere esattamente come è partizionato il pc, e deciderlo in autonomia
<Bordi> pigiato il tasto di reset, ora sta caricando la schermata di ubuntu
<Bordi> Mentre aspetto, tu sei tipo un tecnico di computer?
<MoL0ToV> eheh si
<MoL0ToV> pc reti stampanti
<MoL0ToV> ma sono in ferie fino al 7 per fortuna! :D
<MoL0ToV> e tu cosa fai nella vita?
<Bordi> Ma per diventare un tecnico tipo tu, che tipo di scuole hai fatto?
<Bordi> Io sono un semplice studente di liceo scientifico , ma mi piace molto l'informatica, pc e cose del genere
<MoL0ToV> mah se uno ha la passione e vuole imparare la scuola non  conta
<MoL0ToV> io ho fatto l'iti e poi vari corsi dell'hp su unix
<MoL0ToV> ho gestito un pò di server unix per qualche anno
<MoL0ToV> nel mentre avevo provato redhat e mandrake
<MoL0ToV> ma non mi piacevano per niente
<MoL0ToV> finchè un giorno ho scoperto gentoo linux
<MoL0ToV> che assomigliava molto ai server hp unix che usavo al lavoro
<Bordi> Parole che ancora non conosco ahaha
<MoL0ToV> allora ci ho iniziato a smanettare
<Bordi> Comunque ora è partito, configuro la lingua
<MoL0ToV> gentoo mi è stata molto utile perchè in pratica mi ha obbligato a imparare come è fatto il sistema, costruendolo passo dopo passo seguendo la documentazione
<MoL0ToV> solo dopo qualche anno è arrivata ubuntu
<Bordi> Ma tu lavori proprio in ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> mipiace di più gentoo... solo che richiede troppo tempo per la manutenzione e l'aggiornamento
<MoL0ToV> e allora uso ubuntu, che con 4 click la aggiorni e via
<MoL0ToV> come pc usano di più windows xp
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno usa anche ubuntu
<Bordi> devo spuntare !" scarica aggiornamenti ecc"??
<MoL0ToV> ma a me è molto utile per sistemare i pc, ripulirli, ripartizionarli,fare immagini da un pc all'altro via rete.. ecc..
<MoL0ToV> se è connesso alla rete si
<MoL0ToV> seleziona
<Bordi> ok fatto, ora ho la schermata un cui devo decidere il tipo di installazione
<MoL0ToV> ok
<Bordi> seleziono "altro"
<Bordi> e mo devo ripartizionarlo
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe permetterti di fare il partizionamento manuale
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> adesso seleziona le partizioni presenti
<MoL0ToV> e eliminale
<MoL0ToV> dovresti rimanere con la lista vuota in pratica
<Bordi> come le elimino? se clicco sulle partizioni , posso cliccare solo su ripristina poi
<MoL0ToV> che palle
<MoL0ToV> allora fai indietro
<MoL0ToV> e torna alla schermata precedente
<MoL0ToV> c6?
<Bordi> Posso anche fare nuova partizione
<MoL0ToV> no no lascia perdere
<MoL0ToV> fai un passo indietro
<Bordi> *nuova tabella partizioni
<Bordi> Ah ok
<MoL0ToV> sei tornato indietro?
<Bordi> ok ci sono
<MoL0ToV> ok
<Bordi> si si
<MoL0ToV> apri un terminale
<MoL0ToV> in alto a destra dovrebbe esserci il menu
<Bordi> si
<MoL0ToV> clicca li e poi cerca il terminale
<MoL0ToV> e aprilo
<Bordi> ok, dove c'è il pulsantino dell'accensione
<MoL0ToV> l'hai aperto?
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe uscirti una finestra a sfondo nero
<Bordi> si, ho aperto il menu
<Bordi> eh , dopo il menu, cosa devo cliccare?
<MoL0ToV> inizia a scrivere terminale
<MoL0ToV> sulla tastiera
<Bordi> si, mi esce una finestra con reset, shot down ecc
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> sei andato in alto a destra
<MoL0ToV> devi cliccare in alto a sinistra
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe esserci un pallino o similare
<Bordi> No, non c'è niente in alto a sinistra
<MoL0ToV> allora sulla tastiera premi CTRL + ALT + F1
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe uscirti una schermata nera
<Bordi> ok
<Bordi> fatto
<MoL0ToV> scrivi:   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M
<MoL0ToV> poi premi invio
<MoL0ToV> in questo modo l'hard disk inizia a riempire di zeri il disco
<MoL0ToV> dall'inizio e avanza...
<MoL0ToV> dopo qualche secondo premi CTRL+C
<MoL0ToV> così si interompe
<Bordi> devo scrivere nella stessa riga dove c'è scritto ubutu...
<MoL0ToV> dove lampeggia
<Bordi> ok
<MoL0ToV> l'importante è cancellare il primo pezzo del disco
<MoL0ToV> che contiene le informazioni sulle partizioni esistenti
<MoL0ToV> in questo modo azzeri tutto
<MoL0ToV> e parti con il disco vuoto
<Bordi> Si può usare l'ascii
<Bordi> ?
<MoL0ToV> in che senso?
<Bordi> Perchè non riesco a trovare l'uguale
<MoL0ToV> non ti funziona  la tastiera?
<Bordi> Perchè mi sa che è la tastiera inglese
<MoL0ToV> scrivi loadkeys it
<Bordi> Funziona , ma c'è la tastiera sballata
<MoL0ToV> loadkeys it          e poi invio
<MoL0ToV> a quel punto dovrebbe caricarti il keymap corretto
<Bordi> dice : cannot open file it
<MoL0ToV> ho dovuto riavviare
<MoL0ToV> sei riuscito?
<Bordi> ok
<Bordi> Funziona l'ascii
<Bordi> provo quello
<Bordi> perchè loadkeys non funziona
<MoL0ToV> ah.. strano
<MoL0ToV> cmq l'uguale sulla tastiera inglese
<MoL0ToV> è a destra dello zero
<MoL0ToV> uno dei 2 tasti prima del backspace
<MoL0ToV> c6?
<Bordi> si
<Bordi> ho provato a scrivere
<Bordi> quello che mi hai detto
<MoL0ToV> ci sei riuscito?
<Bordi> Mi sono usciti un po di codici, ma quando premo ctrl c mi scrive ^C
<Bordi> e va a capo
<MoL0ToV> sei riuscito a scrivere il comando completo?
<MoL0ToV> e  dare invio?
<Bordi> si si
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> adesso il tuo disco è liscio
<MoL0ToV> senza nessuna partizione
<Bordi> ah , perfetto ahah
<MoL0ToV> premi CTRL+ALT+F7
<MoL0ToV> e torna all'installazione
<MoL0ToV> seleziona manuale
<Moodys> hello
<MoL0ToV> e non dovresti vedere più ninete nella lista della partizioni
<Moodys> canale italiano?
<Bordi> ok provo
<MoL0ToV> yes
<Moodys> chi modera?
<Moodys> ho due problemi, domande
<MoL0ToV> si se fai avanti adesso
<Bordi> E invece ci sono sempre quelle 2 partizioni :\
<MoL0ToV> si vede che se le tiene in memoria
<Bordi> provo a fare nuova tabella partizione
<Bordi> ?
<MoL0ToV> riavvia, ma fai così, quando il pc parte vai se e giu con le freccette sulla tastiera
<MoL0ToV> ti uscirà un menu
<MoL0ToV> seleziona italiano
<MoL0ToV> e poi prova ubuntu
<Moodys> ho masterizzato un immagine iso su cd per installare un pc, quindi utilizzando il cd come avvio di boot ma non lo vede nonostante le impostazioni da bios
<MoL0ToV> non installa ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> capito come?
<Moodys> volevo dire per formattare un pc su cui c'è vista
<Bordi> ok ci provo
<MoL0ToV> il disco adesso è pulito
<MoL0ToV> ma forse l'installer si tiene in memoria lavecchia lista delle partizioni
<MoL0ToV> o il kernel insomma
<Moodys> Molotov. sei tu che moderi?
<MoL0ToV> no
<Moodys> e chi risponde qui.. un po tutti?
<Moodys> è la prima volta che uso la chat
<Bordi> moodys credo di si
<Macca96> ciao
<Moodys> qualcuno sa perchè utilizzando un cd masterizzato con iso ubuntu non viene visto in boot quando si prova a fare la procedura di formattazione, con le impostaz bios di avvio da cd?
<MoL0ToV> Moodys, è molto strano
<Moodys> si
<MoL0ToV> direi o cd difettoso o lettore cd difettoso
<MoL0ToV> oppure l'hai masterizzato in modo non corretto
<Moodys> inoltre, ora ho scaricato l'ultima, la 12 ma non entra in un cd dato che è 753 mega, cosa è meglio fare, usare la lite o masterizzarlo in dvd?
<OverMe> Moodys: dvd. e controlla prima l'md5
<OverMe> !md5 | Moodys
<ubot-it> Moodys: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Moodys> si certo.. la lite in cosa è differente, pesa 650 mb
<Bordi> Molotov,
<Moodys> si sono mai riscontrati problemi con vista?
<Bordi> molotov, ho cliccato su prova e mo c'è lo schermo nero
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe partire dopo un pò
<Bordi> Si infatti, si sta caricando
<Bordi> ma cosa cambia da prova a installa?
<MoL0ToV> installa ti permette solo di installare
<MoL0ToV> mentre con prova puoi usare ubuntu quasi come se l'avessi già installata
<MoL0ToV> e poi se ti piace la installi
<Bordi> Ma da prova hai qualche limitazione?
<MoL0ToV> inoltre puoi avviare tutti i programmi
<MoL0ToV> in che senso limitazione??
<MoL0ToV> no, puoi fare cose in più
<MoL0ToV> non in meno
<Bordi> Ah ok perfetto, ora spetto che si carica, ma deve installare qualcosa?
<MoL0ToV> intanto aspettache parta
<MoL0ToV> ti apparirà un desktop completo
<MoL0ToV> con anche il menu in alto a sinistra che ti dicevo prima
<Moodys> scusate differenze tra ubuntu e ubunt lts?
<MoL0ToV> da dove puoi avviare gparted e controllare le partizioni presenti
<MoL0ToV> per es.
<MoL0ToV> Moodys, è spiegato sul sito
<Moodys> si
<Bordi> ora c'è la schermata tipo arancione di ubuntu,
<MoL0ToV> ok clicca sul menu in alto a sinistra
<MoL0ToV> è la 12.10?
<Bordi> Okkkkkk , finalmente si è caricato
<Bordi> un menu con i programmi a sinistra
<Bordi> si , è l'ultima
<MoL0ToV> se clicchi in cima  c'è come un quadratino o un coso tondo non ricordo
<MoL0ToV> se cominci a scrivere gparted
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe uscirti l'icona sotto
<Bordi> Per ora nella striscia nera non c'è niente , si sono solo dei programmi sul desktop
<MoL0ToV> ma hai cliccato in cima?
<MoL0ToV> al men+?
<MoL0ToV> menu?
<MoL0ToV> clicchi li
<MoL0ToV> poi seinizi a scrivere il nome di un programma te lo trova
<Bordi> C'è una striscia con i programmi, il primo è dash home , e sopra c'è una striscia nera , ma non c'è niente
<MoL0ToV> c6?
<MoL0ToV> prova a cliccare su quel dash
<Bordi> ok provo
<MoL0ToV> è più facile da fare che da spiegare
<Bordi> Eh lo so, ma il problema è che non so se non si è caricata la barra
<MoL0ToV> allora? te par de farghela?
<MoL0ToV> cerca il terminale
<MoL0ToV> deve esserci fra i programmi
<Bordi> è che è lentissimo, e ci mette un po ad aprire le cose
<MoL0ToV> ah ok
<MoL0ToV> è normale da cd.. se poi hai un pc vecchiotto ancora di più
<MoL0ToV> al massimo una volta installato userai gnome classic senza effetti speciali
<Bordi> Già , nel 2005 era buono, ora no
<MoL0ToV> allora c6?
<Bordi> comunque credo sia quello il terminale
<MoL0ToV> aprilo! dai muoviti eheh
<Bordi> ok ok
<Bordi> si è aperto,
<Bordi> ora provo a scrivere
<MoL0ToV> scrivi: sudo gparted
<Bordi> poi che devo fare?
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe aprirsi l'editor delle partizioni
<MoL0ToV> ce l'hai?
<Bordi> poi invio?
<MoL0ToV> eh si
<Bordi> non succede nulla , ma dovrebbe essere una schermata nera, tipo quella di prima?
<MoL0ToV> no una finestra  grafica
<Bordi> Eh si, tipo rossiccia, con un simboletto "cerca" e di fianco ho scritto
<MoL0ToV> sgrunt
<MoL0ToV> guarda questa
<MoL0ToV> http://cdn2.techworld.com/cmsdata/reviews/3412786/Ubuntu_12.10_private_search_800.jpg
<Bordi> Esatto , proprio cosi
<MoL0ToV> ok nel campo cerca
<Bordi> premo invio ma non scucede nulla
<MoL0ToV> mettici gparted
<MoL0ToV> nelle icone sotto dovrebbe apparirti quella di gparted
<MoL0ToV> ci clicchi sopra e parte
<Bordi> provo
<MoL0ToV> dai forza che viene natale :P
<Bordi> Dice che non trova niente di quello che ho cercato
<Bordi> Ma a cosa serve quello?
<Bordi> a me sembra che vada tutto, che i programmi ci siano ecc
<MoL0ToV> boh
<MoL0ToV> prova a scrivere editor
<MoL0ToV> editor delle partizioni
<Bordi> è che anche senza scritto niente non ci sono icone
<Bordi> della parte con la casetta, solo in quella con i file c'è qualcosa
<Bordi> Va beh dai, vado a mangiare, scusa per le tantissime domande e grazie per avermi aiutato :D alla prossima
<MoL0ToV> se vuoi poi ti guido per installare con partizionamento manuale
<Bordi> ok , a dopo
<Bordi> Ok, sono tornato
<simone> ciao
<simone> devo formattare un dvd+rw,,qualcuno mi sa dire come fare?
<MoL0ToV> ola Bordi
<MoL0ToV> Bordi, c6?
<Bordi> si si
<Bordi> ci sono
<Bordi> ti ci sei?
<MoL0ToV> eheh
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> alloradove eravamo rimasti?
<Bordi> ok
<Bordi> Eh mi dicevi di scrivere gqualcosa ma non mi trova niente nella ricerca
<Bordi_> Molotov ci sei?
<ParanoidAndroid> good night
<Synaptic> sera a tutti e buon natale
<Synaptic> io mi ricordo una volta un mio vecchio server debian... dove avevo un programma installato... tramite apt-get      per la gestione del server via web..... non era plesk... era simile però.... aveva un nome strano.... nn mi ricordo
<OverMe> Synaptic: webmin?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-25
<jonny_> ho comprato una stampante Aculaser CX17 della epson ma non riesco a stampare qualcuno mi può aiutare'
<jonny_>  ho comprato una stampante Aculaser CX17 della epson ma non riesco a stampare qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<jonny_> ho comprato una stampante Epson AcuLaser CX17 ma non riesco a stampare qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<dente34> salve a tutti,avvrei bisogno di un aiuto,ho installato xubuntu 12.10 su un netbook acer aspire one,e in pratica mi accorgo di non avere l'area di notifica in alto a destra allora clicco col destro ,faccio aggiungi nuovi elementi e mi da area di notifica in grigio
<dente34> e non posso selezionarlo
<dente34> soluzioni?
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<andy00> ciao, buon giorno e auguri a tutti :)
<andy00> scusate, posso compilare un .gz con pbuilder senza avere il file .dsc?
<andy00> in generale, il file .dsc è insieme ai sorgenti scaricati da repodebien/ubuntu, ma se io scarico unn.gz da un sito a caso il .dsc non è detto che ci sia, mi sbaglio?
<ParanoidAndroid> hi @ll!!
<treabba> hola, c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> 'giorno e bio natale a tutti
<jester-> buon*
<treabba> hola, qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano per uno schermo nero all'avvio di ubuntu?
<jester->  treabba sistema installato o da cd live
<treabba> installato - per ora ho provato ad installare  Boot-Repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) - ora riavvio e vedo che succede
<treabba> wow, funzia!! :)
<jester-> treabba: usato da cd?
<treabba> boot-repair?
<jester-> zi
<treabba> no, ho scaricato - sono riuscita a far partire ubuntu tramite cd (nn mi chiedere come, tipo f4 dopo l'avvio del bios, una scelta tra hd e cd, poi f6) e poi l'ho installato tramite terminale
<massy> buon natale a tutto il chan
<dente34> salve,prima di tutto buon natale a tutti quanti!! allora scrivo perchè ho un problema con xubuntu 12.10 installato su acer aspire one netbook,allora in pratica nella barra in altro a destra se provo a fare pannello,aggiungi elemento, mi da tutti gli elementi aggiungimili ma area di notifica non melo fa mettere ed è in grigio non selezionabile,perche? avete soluzioni? e poi vorrei sapere come aggiungere la chat in alto a destra,mi 
<dente34> c'è nessuno?
<dente34> ?
<dod> Auguri di Buon Natale a tutti.
<nickname__> buon natale a tutti
<nickname__> vorrei un aiutino
<dod> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nickname__> non so cosa è successo ma la mia chiavetta huawei e1820 non funziona piu' e non so come rimediare
<nickname__> ho letto diverse guide ma non sono servite a nulla per cui sono rammaricato
<nickname__> azienza neppure qui volete aiutarmi,
<dente34> salve,prima di tutto buon natale a tutti quanti!! allora scrivo perchè ho un problema con xubuntu 12.10 installato su acer aspire one netbook,allora in pratica nella barra in altro a destra se provo a fare pannello,aggiungi elemento, mi da tutti gli elementi aggiungimili ma area di notifica non melo fa mettere ed è in grigio non selezionabile,perche? avete soluzioni? e poi vorrei sapere come aggiungere la chat in alto a destra,mi 
<massy> dente34, questo è il canale di ubuntu, tu stai usando xubuntu vero??
<dente34> si
<dente34> comunque nn cambia con ubuntu identica cs
<massy> si lo so, senti io son come te, manda la domanda in chat, resta qua, vedrai che qualcuno si farà avanti
<massy> per ora ti auguro buo9n natale
<dente34> grz ricambio
<supfabbb> ciao
<supfabbb> ragazzi ma perchè xchat è lentissima?
<supfabbb> non mi fa entrare nel canale
<[Jano]> supfabbb: dipende dalla tua connessione
<simonaG> ciao e buon Natale a tutti
<pisa> sera a tutti
<pisa> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio a chi posso chiedere?
<Cry> Ciao
<pisa> ...
<anubi|ux31e> aloa aloa
<Cry> mi serve una mano c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi sto usando minitool per creare una partizione ma al momento del riavvio sparisce la partizione che stato creando per Ubuntu avete qualche consiglio Grazie
<anubi|ux31e> auguri
<Cry> p.s. Buon Natale
<pisa> devo regale un notebook e c'è installato ubuntu 11.10... sto uscendo pazzo
<anubi|ux31e> non saprei... uso gparted..
<Cry> va il procedimentoè lo stesso la pertizione che mi interessa il programma è uguale anche se con nomi differenti
<pisa> qualcuno sa dirmi se c'è un programma per salvare i driver che così poi ci metto winXp? io ho provato a insallare drivermax ma non parte neppure l'installazione -_-
<pisa> nessuno può darmi qualche consiglio non conosco affatto questo sistema operativo
<pisa> vabbè grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<stefanomandelli> pisa problemi ?
<pisa> si stefano
<pisa> grazie
<pisa> possp scrivere qua o in pvt?
<stefanomandelli> scrivi
<stefanomandelli> qui così se altri leggono posono intervenire
<pisa> ho ordinato via internet un notebook nuovo per mia madre, un asus c54
<pisa> solo che dentro c'è ubuntu 11.10
<pisa> e ne io ne lei lo sappiamo usare
<pisa> volevo sapere se era possibile salvare i driver e installare xp7
<pisa> xp
<stefanomandelli> Uhmm cosa intendi per "salvare i driver" ?
<pisa> ho un cd di winxp ma è vecchio quindi presumo che tutti i driver della scheda madre, scheda wireless, webcam etc etc non  ci siano
<pisa> volevo evitarmi di cercarli uno per uno su intenet
<stefanomandelli> allora 1) i driver che usa linux non sono portabili a windows
<pisa> -_-  oddio....
<stefanomandelli> 2) non fa nulla ..... installi il tuo win XP poi dai siti web delle varie case costruttici scarichi i vari driver delle periferiche e li installi
<pisa> soluzioni abbordabili per un utente base?
<pisa> eh si ma come faccio a sapere i modelli ...
<pisa> non è come nel pc che apro il case e guardo la scritta
<stefanomandelli> he cavolo, avrai un libretto con tutte le specifiche da qualche parte !
<stefanomandelli> cmq non installare winXP
<stefanomandelli> anche perchè se il CD è vecchio, potresti non avere i driver AHCI per il riconoscimento dell'attacco sata
<pisa> .... ok quindi che soluzione mi comnsigli?
<stefanomandelli> secondo me, se ti concendi un paio di mesi, vedrai che ubuntu (o in generale tutti i linux debian type) sono molto ma molto gestibili dall'utente medio
<stefanomandelli> pisa, hai per caso uno smartphone con android ?
<pisa> sto scaricando la versione 12.10 visto che mi dice che è impossibile fare gli upgrade
<pisa> con quella installata
<stefanomandelli> ma aspeee
<stefanomandelli> devi capire un po' come funziona la filosofia
<stefanomandelli> ti rifaccio la domanda, hai presente come funziona una smartphone ... per esempio su android
<stefanomandelli> ?
<pisa> vagamente, ho il cell ma non è che lo uso molto.... ah ah ah uso skype dal pc
<stefanomandelli> cmq, il punto è che hai il play store di google dove ci sono tutte le "app" , qui su ubuntu hai una cosa molto ma molto simile che è l'ubuntu software center
<stefanomandelli> è molto user friendly
<stefanomandelli> e trovi tutti i programmi che puoi installare sul tuo portatile
<stefanomandelli> c'è una varietà infinita di programmi e di tipologie
<stefanomandelli> questo per dirti
<stefanomandelli> aspetta a piallare ubuntu. Datti qualche mese per prendere confidenza con ubuntu e l'ubuntu software center
<stefanomandelli> vedrai che in breve tempo non potrai più farne a meno
<pisa> stefano a me piace l'idea di ubuntu e la voglio mettere sul mio pc fisso col doppio sistema, il problema è che questo notebook è per mia madre... che è lenta col pc.
<pisa> ho letto che la versione 12 è più stabile e migliorata...
<pisa> pensavo di metterle quella visto che mi hai detto che il vecchio xp non è la soluizione migliore (vista e  seguenti li odio)
<stefanomandelli> si questo è vero, dal mio punto di vista sono state fatti molti miglioramenti.
<stefanomandelli> Cmq anche mia mamma ha avuto lo stesso problema
<stefanomandelli> lei aveva preso un pc asus (il netbook EEE) ... con win7 starter
<pisa> mi ci son voluti 2 anni per non farla morire di crepacuore davanti agli avvisi di windows ahah ah ora le porto ubuntu mi sviene aha ha
<stefanomandelli> secondo me invece no
<stefanomandelli> è molto più alla mano
<stefanomandelli> molto più veloce
<pisa> ok allora vediamo di tirare le somme della cosa, domani le devo consegnare il pc. Installo la versione 12.10 perchè quella presente sul pc mi sta dando un casino di messaggi di errori
<pisa> vattela a pesca che c'han fatto i cinesi
<stefanomandelli> infatti ora mia mamma da winfag che era ... ora guai a toglierle ubuntu dal portatilino
<pisa> dunque i driver mi rimangono o anche in questo caso devo ricercarli uno per uno?
<stefanomandelli> no no le ultime versioni di ubuntu sono molto complete. Te li installa tutti al volo
<pisa> scusami se sono diretto e un pò rude... son 24 ore che sto cercando di capire come funziona e sono leggermente fuso aha ha h
<stefanomandelli> hahahahahaha
<stefanomandelli> vai tra
<pisa> overdose da ubuntu
<pisa> la sto scaricando dal sito, una volta terminata basta che ci clikko sopra e fa tutto da se giusto?
<stefanomandelli> ???
<stefanomandelli> stai scaricando la iso ...quindi o la formatti su un disco ... oppure su una chiavetta
<pisa> la versione 12.10, dal sito di ubuntu
<stefanomandelli> no aspe ... una volta che hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu sai cosa fare
<stefanomandelli> ?
<pisa> mmm se dico no mi spari una sberla virtuale?
<stefanomandelli> ahahahahah
<pisa> ;P
<pisa> speravo che clikkandoci sopra come per magia sarebbe partita l0installazione
<pisa> la magia del natale sai
<pisa> ste cose qua
<stefanomandelli> tu stai scaricando il CD o il DVD (dipende cosa hai scelto) di installazione del sistema operativo. Quindi penso che tu voglia segar via tutto il istema operativo attuale per reinstallare da zero la 12.10
<stefanomandelli> quindi
<stefanomandelli> uan volta ottenuta l'immagine iso
<stefanomandelli> devi farne o un CD avviabile o una chiavetta avviabile
<stefanomandelli> poi spegni il pc
<stefanomandelli> lo riaccendi ....gli fai fare il boot da cdrom o chiavetta
<stefanomandelli> e poi parte l'installazione
<stefanomandelli> .....chiaro?
<pisa> ... la versione è la desktop i386... non so se sia cd po dvd... mamma mia mi sembra di essere tornato alle prime volte di winzoz!
<stefanomandelli> aspe !
<stefanomandelli> l'asus C54 non monta mica un i3 come processore !?
<pisa> si
<stefanomandelli> perchè stai scaricando la l i386 ???
<stefanomandelli> potevi installare la 64 bit che è più performante
<stefanomandelli> (e più adatta alla tua architettura)(
<pisa> perchè non ci capisco molto con ubuntu e non sapevo :( 3 ore di download perse mannaggia ame che non son venuto qua prima
<stefanomandelli> no non o
<stefanomandelli> funziona
<stefanomandelli> lo stesso
<stefanomandelli> però
<stefanomandelli> cazzo
<stefanomandelli> è un po' limitante :D
<pisa> ok ormai sono in ballo e balliamo, cancello il download e lo rifaccio versione 64 bit
<pisa> voglio fare le cose per bene
<stefanomandelli> bella lì
<pisa> così poi lo imparo pure per il mio
<pisa> allora torno sul sito dove scaricare scelgo la versione 64 bit ma poi l'altra opzione devo scegliere qualcosa di specifico?
<pisa> versione 12.10, 12.10 LTS o 12.10 LTS della comuinità? ...dhè un pò più complicato no??
<stefanomandelli> il punto è che se hai un processore con architettura a 64 bit vale la pena usare la 64 bit
<stefanomandelli> aspe che vado a vedere il sito di ubuntu e ti dico
<pisa> ah ah grazie!
<pisa> ti linko la pagina?
<stefanomandelli> no no
<stefanomandelli> allora
<stefanomandelli> ci sono 3 finestrelle
<stefanomandelli> la prima va settata a Ubuntu 12.10
<stefanomandelli> la seconda su 64
<stefanomandelli> la terza
<stefanomandelli> su Desktop
<stefanomandelli> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<stefanomandelli> così facendo hai l'immagine ubuntu giusta per il tuo pc
<pisa> ok, che differenza c'è con le altre due versioni che da nell'elenco?
<pisa> la LTS e la LTS per la comunità
<stefanomandelli> la LTS sono versione meno aggiornate, formalmente più stabili (in verità no) è a "lungo supporto"
<stefanomandelli> non avrai mai delle cose nuove in quelle versioni
<stefanomandelli> gli update che ricevi sono solo bugfix
<stefanomandelli> quindi sono versioni un po' .... statiche ......
<pisa> ok, quindi per mia madre è meglio la 12.10 normale così le si aggiorna non sono per i bugfix ma anche con nuove opzioni se non ho capito male giusto?
<pisa> solo*
<stefanomandelli> bravissimo
<pisa> ok allora la metto subito in download
<pisa> ecco fatto .. ho 1he43 per capire come fare per farlo partire dalla pennina usb
<pisa> quanto è grande la iso?
<stefanomandelli> è una cagata
<stefanomandelli> al iso è di circo 700 M
<stefanomandelli> MB
<pisa> ok mi ci sta nella pennina
<stefanomandelli> per fare una penna avviabile
<stefanomandelli> (stai usando ubuntu?)
<pisa> si ora sono al notebook incriminato
<stefanomandelli> ottimo
<stefanomandelli> è facilissimo
<stefanomandelli> apri un terminale
<stefanomandelli> diventi root
<stefanomandelli> e usi il comando "dd"
<stefanomandelli> la sintassi nel tuop caso sarà
<pisa> alt ferma i lavori... non ti seguo
<stefanomandelli> dd if=(nome dell'immagine che hai scaricato) of=/dev/sd?
<pisa> apro un terminale?
<stefanomandelli> heee ragazzo
<pisa> dhè lo so son ciuco
<pisa> a hah ah
<stefanomandelli> il punto è che io me ne sto andando
<stefanomandelli> fai così'
<stefanomandelli> il punto è
<stefanomandelli> aprire un terminale
<stefanomandelli> diventare
<stefanomandelli> root
<stefanomandelli> usare il comando dd
<stefanomandelli> con la sisntassi che ti ho scritto
<stefanomandelli> cerca di imparare affidandoti a mamma google
<pisa> ok ... spero ripassi in nottata mi troverai qua a sdiavolare ahah ah
<pisa> ho ancora 12 ore ore
<pisa> per riuscirci
<stefanomandelli> si forse ..... se sopravvivo al cenone
<pisa> ah a ha
<stefanomandelli> bye!
<pisa> ciao e grazie ancora
<pisa> della pazienza
<pisa> qualche anima pia nel forum?
<pisa> room
<Davide_G> pisa, sono tutti a fare la penichella dopo il pranzo di natale xd
<fredd> buonasera ragazzi
<fredd> :)
<fredd> come va?
<fredd> auguri di buon anno
<rosina_> salve"
<rosina_> !
<serenolord> ciao
<fabioazzurro> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema per l'accesso a Skype ,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<serenolord> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema di ripristino?
<fabioazzurro> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema per l'accesso a Skype ,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<serenolord> devo recuperare dati salvati sul disco ma non ci riesco
<fabioazzurro> seenolord sono tutti a tavola penso...auguri
<massy> auguri ragazziù
<massy> serenolord, spiega il tuo problema, vediamo se ti posso dare una mano
<serenolord> al momento di selezionare la modalità ripristino qualsiasi scelta faccia non parte il sistema e appare schermo nero con la scritta imitramfs
<fabioazzurro> nessuno puà aiutarmi con l'accesso a skype?
<massy> serenolord, dai una occhiata qua  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=176108
<massy> fabioazzurro, dimmi il problema con skype
<fabioazzurro> all'acesso mi dice
<fabioazzurro> erorre I/O del disco.
<fabioazzurro> Per favore riavvia skype.
<fabioazzurro> se il problema persiste
<fabioazzurro> contattare l'assistenza clienti skype
<fabioazzurro> ho riavviato,disinstallato installato
<fabioazzurro> a niente
<fabioazzurro> la cosa bella è che dal sito mi fa entrare tranquilamente
<ParanoidAndroid> notice #emule-italian-offtopic-admin ciao
<pisa> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<pisa> come faccio a fare l'installazione dalla pennina di ubunto 12.10 che ho scaricato?
<Robbonzo> pisa, devi intanto dare la priorità del boot alla chiavetta
<pisa> scusate qualcuno prima mi ha risposto ma il pc si è riavviato
<pisa> qualcuno sapreppe aiutarmi per poter far installare ubunutu 12.10 da pennina usb... sono riuscito a fare il disco di avvio come nei tutorial da usb
<pisa> ma ora devo capire come caspita faccio a far partire il bios da usb
<MoL0ToV> devi entrare nel bios
<pisa> ok ci sono ce l'ho davanti
<MoL0ToV> andare nella sezione dove c'è l'ordine di avvio
<MoL0ToV> e mettere la  tua  chiavetta usb come prima scelta
<pisa> ho un asus x54c
<MoL0ToV> dopo lascia il cd e infine l'hard disk
<MoL0ToV> è un portatile?
<pisa> si
<pisa> ma non riesco a capire come impostare la partenza da pennina per installare ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> sei nel bios?
<pisa> di, nella sezione Boot
<MoL0ToV> ecco
<pisa> si*
<MoL0ToV> qui vedi in ordine le varie periferiche
<MoL0ToV> quella in cima è come prima scelta
<MoL0ToV> la seconda è come seconda scelta
<MoL0ToV> la terza terza
<MoL0ToV> e così via
<MoL0ToV> tu devi spostare la tua  chiavetta in cima
<pisa> Ci sono due scritte nere Boot configuration e Boot Option Priorities
<MoL0ToV> poi salvare e riavviare
<MoL0ToV> non c'è priority
<MoL0ToV> o start sequence
<MoL0ToV> o simile?
<pisa> no
<pisa> ma credo che sia
<pisa> sotto la scritta Boot Option Priorities
<pisa> Boot Option 1
<pisa>  e boot Option 2
<pisa> asp,,, fose
<pisa> Hard Drive BBS Priorities
<pisa> è l'unico dove appare la scritta CD/DVD
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe esserci selezionabile come minimo l'hard disk e il cd
<MoL0ToV> poi forse la scheda di rete
<MoL0ToV> e la usb
<MoL0ToV> ovviamente devi lasciare attaccata la usb mentre cambi l'impostazione nel bios altrimenti non la vede
<MoL0ToV> e non te la da come opzione
<pisa> si si c'è attacata
<MoL0ToV> http://images.pcworld.com/images/article/2011/01/bios-boot-order-5137405.jpg
<pisa> toshiba MQ01AB... potrebbe essere l'hd?
<MoL0ToV> vedi qui?
<MoL0ToV> è come il tuo circa?
<pisa> no non è così, asp vedo se lo trovo su google image
<MoL0ToV> non importa
<MoL0ToV> quello che conta
<MoL0ToV> è che metti come primo l'usb
<pisa> si questo l'ho capito anche dalla guida su ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> eh e allora cos'è che non capisci? dov'è che ti perdi?
<pisa> il problema non ho mai avuto un asus e quando entro nel bios è tutto diverso
<pisa> no è come nella schermata tua, classica dei pc fissi
<MoL0ToV> non è aramaico antico... al massimo è inglese ;P
<MoL0ToV> ci sarà una fottuta pagina dove vedi il nome dei vari device
<MoL0ToV> oppure hard disk, cdrom,  usb
<pisa> si
<MoL0ToV> oppure fai una foto alla schermata col cell e uppala su internet...
<MoL0ToV> se proprio non capisci...
<pisa> ma non riesco a capire come mettere in Boot Option 1 (che credo sia quello che carica per primo)
<pisa> la mia pennina
<MoL0ToV> di solito f5 e f6
<MoL0ToV> alzano e abbassano
<MoL0ToV> le priorità
<MoL0ToV> ma non su tutti i bios
<pisa> quando provo a vedere le opzioni di boot ption 1
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe esserci l'help del bios in teoria
<pisa> mi da una schermata
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe dirti change values with... bla bla
<pisa> ok sono riuscito a capire
<pisa> pigiando + o -
<pisa> inverto
<pisa>  ora devo rtiuscire però ad aggiungere la pennina
<MoL0ToV> non ci vuole una scienza eh! :D
<MoL0ToV> cercala
<pisa> Add new boot option giusto?
<MoL0ToV> ci sarà il tuo hard disk
<MoL0ToV> e la pennetta usb
<MoL0ToV> si chiamerè usb bla bla qualcosa
<MoL0ToV> cercala nei vari menu
<pisa> non me la da subito credo che devo aggiungerla
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> non puoi aggiungerla
<MoL0ToV> non c'è un opzione boot usb first
<pisa> cercandola con il tasto "add new boot option" è come fare un nuovo slot
<MoL0ToV> oppure boot usb driver
<pisa> s eclikko su add new boot option mi da la pennina
<pisa> niente non me la fa aggiungere -_-
<MoL0ToV> tipo http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/971/kingston_bios.jpg
<MoL0ToV> ma non devi aggiungere a mano, non esiste
<pisa> non è così la schermata, non mi da tutte le periferiche o hardware
<pisa> che ci sono nel pc
<MoL0ToV> ci sarà usb qualcosa
<MoL0ToV> o removable device
<MoL0ToV> o simile dai
<pisa> ha solo due boot priorities
<MoL0ToV> quali?
<pisa> e se voglio c'è l'opzione "aggiungi un nuovo boot"
<MoL0ToV> è una pò vaga come risposta
<MoL0ToV> elencale
<pisa> BOOT CONFIGURATIO (scritto in nero tipo titolo)
<pisa> UEFI Boot (blue)
<pisa> PXE ROM ( Blu)
<pisa> BOOT OPTION PRIORITIES (nero)
<MoL0ToV> seleziona uefi boot
<MoL0ToV> e guarda che opzioni ti da
<MoL0ToV> (che merda i bios efi, hai la mia comprensione)
<pisa> ti ringrazio... mi da solo l'opzione disable e Enalble
<MoL0ToV> e sotto boot option properties cosa ti da?
<lupo_> buonasera
<MoL0ToV> heila allupato
<lupo_> chi potrebbe aiutare un povero lupo X)
<pisa> sera
<lupo_> i problemi sarebbero 2
<pisa> allora mi scrive Boot Option 1 e tra parentesi quadre P=: Toshiba MQ01AB....
<lupo_> audio su ubuntu 12.10 e Tor e polipo su ubuntu
<pisa> sto cominciado a pensare che stefano abbia sopravvalutato le capacità di mia madre... se manco io ci capisco qualcosa con ubuntu che son 24 ore che mi ci spacco le palle per installarlo... figurati lei!
<MoL0ToV> purtroppo la colpa è dei produttori che fanno bios sempre più merdosi
<MoL0ToV> il buon vecchio bios award andava da dio
<pisa> scusa Molotov... sfogo da stress di carenza di windows ah ah ah
<MoL0ToV> ecco li tra parentesi quadre
<MoL0ToV> se provi a cambiare il toshiba
<lupo_> nooo LInux > windows ez U_U
<MoL0ToV> non ti da la usb?
<pisa> no, posso solo cambiarlo con lo slot successivo (il boot option2) che è il cd/dvd
<pisa> sotto c'è scritto "Add new boot Option"
<pisa> credo sia lì l'arcano perchè è l'unico posto dove compare la scritta della pennina
<MoL0ToV> che cesso di bios...
<MoL0ToV> non è che l'hai collegata a una usb 3.0? prova a metterla in una usb 2.0
<pisa> non dirmi così l'ho pagato 387 euro
<pisa> ç_ç
<MoL0ToV> il pc è figo, è il bios che fa il vomito :)
<pisa> è il regalo di natale per mia madre sob
<MoL0ToV> lo fanno apposta perchè così tieni windows
<MoL0ToV> la maggiorparte perdono le speranze..
<pisa> ho si credimi sto sudando per non scaricare winzoz
<pisa> bello, facile, metti il cd e zac... installato
<pisa> persino il mac a confronto è più facile!
<MoL0ToV> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/K54C/I6591_eManual_K54L_K54LY_Z106.pdf
<MoL0ToV> a pagina a4 dicono qualcosa
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-26
<MoL0ToV> c'è l'opzione uefi boot
<pisa> pagina?
<MoL0ToV> segala quella pXXana
<MoL0ToV> uefi boot mettila a disabled
<MoL0ToV> appendice 4
<pisa> uefi boot è già disabilitata
<MoL0ToV> boh
<MoL0ToV> prova ad abilitarla allora
<MoL0ToV> se proprio devi
<MoL0ToV> abilitala poi riavvia e rientra nel bios e guarda se c'è la pennetta usb
<pisa> ecco si è proprio come nella schermata a pag76
<pisa> devo inserire nella boot option 1 la pennina
<pisa> ma non capisco proprio come fare
<pisa> provo a cambiare porta usb?
<MoL0ToV> ripeto
<MoL0ToV> se abiliti o disabilita la uefi boot
<MoL0ToV> poi probabilmente devi fare un riavvio per vederne gli effetti
<MoL0ToV> non lo fa al volo
<pisa> ok provo a riavviare il notebook
<MoL0ToV> cmq nello stesso manuale ti spiega come aggiornare il bios tramite chiavetta usb
<MoL0ToV> più avanti
<MoL0ToV> aggiornalo perchè è buggato come pochi...
<pisa> grazie molotov per tutto l'aiuto che mi stai dando
<MoL0ToV> la 210 è l'ultima
<MoL0ToV> se ce l'hai già non serve aggiornarlo
<pisa> ovviamente non so come si fa.. sob ci vuole una laurea in informatica per sto pc!
<MoL0ToV> altrimenti aggiornalo
<MoL0ToV> ma no se guardi nel manualetto che ti ho linkato c'è spiegato
<MoL0ToV> pag.A12
<MoL0ToV> in pratica decomprimi il file del bios aggiornato su chiavetta, e poi segui quello che c'è scritto lì
<pisa> ora provo con enable lo uefi
<pisa> vediamo
<pisa> che succede
<MoL0ToV> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/K54C/K54CAS210.zip
<MoL0ToV> (siamo offtopic mi sa :P)
<lupo> ok sono tornato
<lupo> AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuu
<lupo> X)
<MoL0ToV> se hai  visto una  lupa, daccene un pò anche a noi! :D
<lupo> certo
<lupo> !!
<lupo> la roma va bene??
<lupo> tanto se la incul ano tutti
<lupo> ahahahah
<pisa_> si era piantata la chat
<MoL0ToV> una così tipo http://cdn.geekissimo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/ubuntuu.jpg
<pisa_> ok con uefi enable vede la pennina
<MoL0ToV> alleluja alleluja
<MoL0ToV> ahah
<pisa_> si ah ah ah
<lupo> not bad :Q_____________-
<lupo> haahah
<MoL0ToV> cmq fatti un aggiornamento del bios che male non fa
<pisa_> ora la metto in boot option 1 al posto dell'hard disk
<pisa_> un problema alla volta :)
<lupo> regà quando avete tempo per me avvisate ;)
<MoL0ToV> se installi con uefi devi stare attento devi aggirare le minchiate di microsoft
<pisa_> ok salavaro e riavviato
<pisa_>  evviva ora clikko su install ubuntu
<pisa_> incrociamo le dita
<MoL0ToV> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<MoL0ToV> qui ti spiega bene in dettaglio
<MoL0ToV> lupo, che c'è?
<lupo> ah ok
<lupo> 2 problemi
<lupo> uno riguarda all'audio su ubuntu 12.10
<lupo> e l'altro riguarda l'installazione di tor e polipo
<pisa_> grazie molotov.. la salvo nei preferiti che mentre installo ubuntu ho paura di far danni
<MoL0ToV> pisa_ windows lo elimini o vuoi mantenerlo?
<pisa_> non c'era windows (sob) c'era solo ubuntu 11.10
<pisa_> visto che non mi si aggiornava (vattela a pesca perchè) ho deciso di mettere la 12
<MoL0ToV> ah ok! ma lo vendono con ubuntu?
<pisa_> si
<MoL0ToV> fiko
<MoL0ToV> era ora che iniziassero
<pisa_> ubuntu dei cinesi perchè non aggiorna nulla
<pisa_> da un sacco di avvisi di errore
<MoL0ToV> eh tipico
<MoL0ToV> si ostinano a mettere versioni taroccate da loro
<pisa_> elimino il vecchio e rinstallo il nuovo ok? non è che perdo i driver giusto?
<MoL0ToV> non si sa per quale assurdo motivo
<MoL0ToV> ma è lo stesso comportamento che hanno con windows
<MoL0ToV> un windows xp o 7 liscio
<MoL0ToV> con i soli driver installati va da dio, mentre installato come lo vendono i produttori è lentissimo e pieno di vaccate inutili
<pisa_> non saprei dirti perchè io win lo prendo sempre crakkato (lo so lo so non si deve fare)
<MoL0ToV> in realtà se uno ha un portatile ha comprato una licenza ms di qualche tipo
<MoL0ToV> quindi voglio dire che uno si installi quello che più gli piace...
<MoL0ToV> certo  che potrebbero produrre solo la versione professional dei sistemi operativi e buttare al macero le varie home
<MoL0ToV> premium
<MoL0ToV> ultimate
<pisa_> io volevo metterci Xp ma stefano oggi mi ha convinto a non metterlo e di provare ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> media center
<MoL0ToV> ecc...
<MoL0ToV> volendo puoi partizionarlo a metà e metterci sia ubuntu che xp
<pisa_> mmm mi piace come idea...
<MoL0ToV> anche se ubuntu ti rileverà tutto al volo dal kernel
<MoL0ToV> mentre xp dovrai smadonnare un pò per installare tutti i drivers...
<MoL0ToV> la maggiorparte cmq sono intel, li trovi sul sito intel
<MoL0ToV> è un bel portatilino il tuo
<MoL0ToV> non pensare che uno che paghi 7 o 800 euro sia più veloce...
<lupo> si alla fine paghi il nome
<lupo> sono bene o male tutti uguali
<MoL0ToV> ormai...
<MoL0ToV> una volta c'era più distinzione
<pisa_> bhè già il fatto che non c'era windows un pò ha abbasato il prezzo mi pare no?
<MoL0ToV> si... 150 euro risparmiati
<pisa_> lo vedo sprecato per facebook e skype... ma poveraccia la mia mamma si è fatta le ossa con i pc che ho trovato in discarica ah ah ah
<MoL0ToV> lupo, cosa sono tor e polipo?
<pisa_> era giunta l'ora di regalarle qualcosa degno di questo nome
<MoL0ToV> sembra un cartone animato :P
<lupo> programmi per l'anonimato onlien :)
<lupo> allora tranquillo
<lupo> solo per l'audio
<MoL0ToV> ma non servono a nulla
<MoL0ToV> non c'è niente di anonimo al giorno d'oggi
<lupo> nono servono
<lupo> fidati
<lupo> quelli sono
<lupo> utili
<lupo> per la privacy
<lupo> cmq
<lupo> su ubuntu 12.10
<lupo> è muto
<lupo> ovvero non credo che i driver
<lupo> siano
<lupo> installati
<pisa_> O_O
<MoL0ToV> ma guarda che almeno che non tratti schiavi via internet o sei un famoso narcotrafficante o altre cose così nessuno ti rompe le palle :)
<lupo> si vabbè ma mi rompe dare info
<lupo> riguardanti
<pisa_> la versione 12.10 ha problemi coi driver audio?
<lupo> locazione
<lupo> indirizzo ip
<MoL0ToV> anzi se non sei anonimo e quello che fai lo fai alla luce del sole è meno facile che ti tengano controllato
<lupo> ect ect
<lupo> pisa non spaventarti
<lupo> ahahahha
<MoL0ToV> perchè se vogliono capire cosa fai, con un mandato si sollegano al tuo cavo adsl e vedono tutto uqello che gli pare :)
<lupo> si ma non se ti agganci ad altri :)
<lupo> poi
<lupo> utilizzi vpn
<lupo> fidate
<pisa_> ah ah ah molotov poi mi dici come fare la partizione per mettere anche il mio vecchio cd di winzoz così stò sicuro ah a ha
<lupo> e sei a posto
<MoL0ToV> una vpn ha sempre un capo e una coda... da qualche parte i dati arrivano e vanno... quindi
<MoL0ToV> ok se vuoi imparare come funziona una vpn
<MoL0ToV> ma non è che sei anonimo solo perchè usi la vpn ;P
<lupo> si se ti agganci più vpn
<lupo> con proxy
<lupo> ect
<lupo> ect
<lupo> è una copertura bella e buona
<lupo> ma come dici
<lupo> tu
<lupo> l'anonimato
<lupo> non è garantito al 100%
<MoL0ToV> no no proprio non c'è :)
<MoL0ToV> solo che nell'enorme mole di dati
<pisa_> mi vado a far eun caffè mentre aspetto che installi... la vedo lunga
<MoL0ToV> non c'è qualcuno che ascolta solo te...
<lupo> certo
<lupo> ma senza parlare di governo o roba del genere
<MoL0ToV> hanno altra gente a cui pensare
<lupo> ci sono sempre gli hacker
<lupo> e gli stronzetti
<lupo> implicati nelle truffe
<lupo> proteggersi è fondamentale
<MoL0ToV> massì ma cosa vuoi che vengano da te...
<lupo> si lo so ma io proteggo i dati da tutti
<MoL0ToV> al massimo vanno sa silvione o i suoi amici laggiù :)
<pisa_> molotov tu quanto ti fermi ancora qua nel girone dei dannati?
<lupo> :)
<lupo> cmq
<MoL0ToV> mah volevo vedermi un filmetto
<MoL0ToV> ma ormai è tardi
<lupo> che problema ha ubuntu 12 10
<MoL0ToV> mi s ache tra un pò spengo
<lupo> con l'audio?
<MoL0ToV> nessuno! :)
<MoL0ToV> che scheda audio hai?
<lupo> non ricordo ma dato che ho spartito lo spazio ho anche windows
<lupo> li funziona
<MoL0ToV> la ubuntu è aggiornata?
<MoL0ToV> anche il kernel?
<lupo> mmm forse si forse no proviamo , sparami la stringa per la shell
<MoL0ToV> apri un terminale
<MoL0ToV> e dai
<MoL0ToV> sudo apt-get update
<MoL0ToV> e quando ha finito
<lupo> riavvio
<MoL0ToV> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lupo> ah ok
<pisa_> molotov ci vuole anche un antivir per ubuntu?
<lupo> no pisa sarebbe la stessa situazione per il mac
<lupo> del mac *
<pisa_> non ho mai provato il mac... ci ho provato una volta e sentivo la voce di bill che mi diceva "peccatore blasfemo!"
<lupo> lololol
<lupo> comunque no tranquillo
<lupo> se proprio vuoi puoi metterlo
<lupo> ma è rarissimo
<lupo> che ti capitino virusa
<MoL0ToV> no non serve
<lupo> semmai mettiti un spy bot
<lupo> o anty keylogger
<lupo> mah tanto
<pisa_> ci vogliono ovviamente le versioni ubuntu compatibili
<MoL0ToV> allora pisa_
<MoL0ToV> hai dato sti comandi?
<pisa_> sta ancora installando
<MoL0ToV> non era aggiornato allora
<lupo> ok molotov devo riavviare adesso?
<MoL0ToV> lupo hai letto la guida per UEFI?
<lupo> nope
<lupo> sarebbe?
<MoL0ToV> hai fatto l'installazione seguendo quelle direttive?
<pisa_> no non lo aggiornava, sto installando exnovo la 12.10
<MoL0ToV> ah no scusa vi sto invertendo :P
<lupo> lol
<lupo> dai pensa a pisa
<pisa_> la fefi la devo lasciare disabilitata dopo ?
<pisa_> no no lupo scusami
<pisa_> tanto sta installando
<pisa_> fai pure
<pisa_> ne avrà per un pò
<MoL0ToV> pisa_, leggiti la guida per l'installazione UEFI
<lupo> ah vbb tanto ci rimettiamo alla pazienza di molotov
<lupo> :)
<pisa_> tanto domani mattina risono qua a rompere le scatole
<pisa_> ah ah a
<lupo> X)
<pisa_> lupo fai pure
<lupo> ok molotov ho fatto update ed upgrade
<lupo> ora?
<MoL0ToV> pisa_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<MoL0ToV> lupo, che pc hai?
<pisa_> grazie molotov provo a leggerlo mentre installa (ho già l'acidità di stomaco) tu occupati di lupo :)
<MoL0ToV> (vado a farmi un pò di popcorn)
<lupo> allora
<lupo> compaq
<lupo> intel dual core
<MoL0ToV> da terminale dai
<MoL0ToV> lspci
<MoL0ToV> e leggiti il modello di scheda audio
<lupo> ok 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
<MoL0ToV> sicuro sia l'unica?
<lupo> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<MoL0ToV> no è la scheda di rete questa
<lupo> ops
<lupo> aspè
<MoL0ToV> fai lspci |grep Audio
<lupo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<lupo> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
<MoL0ToV> ecco è la prima che ti interessa
<MoL0ToV> è come la mia
<MoL0ToV> e ti direi che è impossibile che non vada...
<MoL0ToV> sicuro che non hai il volume a zero?
<lupo> nono XD
<MoL0ToV> dmesg|grep HDA
<MoL0ToV> dmesg|grep snd
<lupo> ti posto il risultato?
<MoL0ToV> si
<lupo> [   14.058884] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
<lupo> [   14.183447] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
<lupo> snd
<lupo> l'hda ora lo metto
<lupo> [   14.182036] input: HDA Intel Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input4
<lupo> [   14.182221] input: HDA Intel Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input5
<lupo> [   14.182379] input: HDA Intel Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input6
<lupo> [   14.182548] input: HDA Intel Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7
<lupo> [   14.182703] input: HDA Intel Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8
<lupo> [   14.182857] input: HDA Intel Line Out as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9
<lupo> [   14.260161] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input10
<MoL0ToV> hai 2 schede audio, una è incorporata nella scheda video
<lupo> quindi vanno in conflitto?
<MoL0ToV> no su linux puoi metterne quante te ne pare
<MoL0ToV> lo usano molto per registrare in multitraccia
<lupo> ah k
<MoL0ToV> vai su impostazioni di sistema
<MoL0ToV> poi hardware->audio
<lupo> audio poi?
<MoL0ToV> e vedi cosa utilizza se la intel o la ati
<lupo> dice uscita analogica (audio esterno=
<lupo> non utilizza nessuna delle 2
<MoL0ToV> dove c'è scritto scegliere un dispositivo per l'uscita audio cosa c'è scritto?
<lupo> in che voce risulta?
<MoL0ToV> su uscita
<lupo> Uscita analogica (audio interno)
<MoL0ToV> hai anche altre opzioni?
<lupo> no
<MoL0ToV> uhm
<MoL0ToV> forse può  darsi che invece di utilizzare un connettore audio
<MoL0ToV> quello che usa windows
<MoL0ToV> ne usi un altro
<MoL0ToV> che attualmente è staccato
<MoL0ToV> prova a avviare un mp3 o altro
<lupo> il brano parte ma la musica non c'è
<MoL0ToV> e passare da un connettore all'altro
<MoL0ToV> con il volume alzato
<lupo> ok
<MoL0ToV> si sente qualcosa?
<pisa_> ok istallato
<pisa_> installato
<pisa_> :) grazie molotov
<MoL0ToV> ?
<MoL0ToV> in che senso installato?
<pisa_> non sono lupo
<MoL0ToV> si ok
<pisa_> ho installato ubunuto 12.10
<MoL0ToV> ma hai considetato la cosa del uefi
<MoL0ToV> in teoria se fai un'installazione di default senza fare partizionamento manuale fa tutto luianche con uefi
<pisa_> ... ho cercato di capirci qualcosa ma sto facendo googolate su googolate di ogni termine sob
<MoL0ToV> hai fatto partizionamento manuale o automatico?
<pisa_> credo automatico
<pisa_> perchè io ho solo messo la pennina usb
<pisa_> e ho installato
<MoL0ToV> allora dovrebbe andare in automatico
<MoL0ToV> prova a riavviare vedi subito se boota o no
<pisa_> ma ora devo rimettere il bbot primary con l'hd o fa tutto da solo
<pisa_> ok
<pisa_> mi hai preceduto :)
<MoL0ToV> no non serve
<MoL0ToV> riavvia e togli la chiavetta
<pisa_> ok
<pisa_> riparte senza la chiavetta
<MoL0ToV> ok
<pisa_> ha rimesso l'hd in automatico da solo?
<MoL0ToV> fregatene
<pisa_> ah ah ok
<MoL0ToV> in teoria dovrebbe sempre controllare adesso se nell'usb c'è un disco avviabile... se c'è lo avvia altrimenti avvia il disco interno
<MoL0ToV> senza uefi era così
<MoL0ToV> con uefi... da verificare
<pisa_> mi avevi detto di aggiornare iil bios perchè questo è pieno di bug giusto?
<MoL0ToV> pribabilmente quando vorrai reinstallare dovrai rientrare nel bios con la chiavetta collegata e selezionare l'unità di avvio
<MoL0ToV> dipende da che versione hai
<pisa_> -_- ok cominciamo con le cose facili, come faccio a partizionare e mettere anche win?
<MoL0ToV> era meglio farlo prima
<pisa_> ah ah ah
<MoL0ToV> cioè prima mettere windows con una partizione che prenda metà disco
<MoL0ToV> e poi mettere linux
<pisa_> ma c'era già linux quando l'ho comprato
<MoL0ToV> adesso hai il problema (aggirabile) che windows se lo installi ti sovrascrive l'avvio di linux
<pisa_> si infatti pensavo proprio la stessa cosa
<MoL0ToV> quindi poi devi riavviare da chiavetta e reinstallare il bootloader a mano
<MoL0ToV> con 2 comandi semplici
<MoL0ToV> dopo aver chrootato
<pisa_> ....
<pisa_> la vedo più dura dei bug del bios
<pisa_> ah ah ah
<MoL0ToV> in pratica:
<MoL0ToV> 1)avvi di nuovo da usbselezionando prova ubuntu e avvii gparted (editor delle partizioni)
<MoL0ToV> restringi una partizione linux se gli avevi detto di usare l'intero disco
<MoL0ToV> lasciando così lo spazio libero per poi installare windows
<MoL0ToV> applichi le modifiche
<MoL0ToV> poi riavvi
<MoL0ToV> e installi windows
<MoL0ToV> creando una  nuova partizione nello spazio libero
<MoL0ToV> poi riavvii
<lupo> Grazie Molotov :)
<MoL0ToV> a installazione ultimata di windows
<lupo> risolo
<lupo> risolto
<lupo> era il connettore
<MoL0ToV> riavvii di nuovo con linux dausb
<MoL0ToV> terminale
<MoL0ToV> sudo passwd root
<MoL0ToV> root
<MoL0ToV> root
<MoL0ToV> poi mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<MoL0ToV> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<MoL0ToV> mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<MoL0ToV> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<MoL0ToV> chroot /mnt
<pisa_> oddio molotov questi erano i comandi facili !?
<lupo> ahah
<MoL0ToV> update-grub
<MoL0ToV> grub-install /dev/sda
<MoL0ToV> e poi dai una  resettata ed è pronto
<pisa_> ti manca "guarda in su e guarda in giù e dai un bacio a chi vuoi tu" .... dhè
<lupo> ahah
<pisa_> un mio amico ha il doppio avvio
<pisa_> lo ha messo cn il cd
<pisa_> 30 secondi
<MoL0ToV> se non capisci vai a leggerti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI nel paragrafetto dove dice riparazione bootloader
<MoL0ToV> wella lupo
<lupo> :)
<MoL0ToV> infatti mi sembrava impossibile che non andasse
<MoL0ToV> la cosa veramente figa di linux
<MoL0ToV> è che riconosce tutto al volo
<MoL0ToV> senza bisogno di installare driver
<lupo> :)
<pisa_> scusami molotov non volevo fare della facile ironia :( è tutto così nuovo in questo ubuntu che per ogni cosa mi devo guardare 7 tutorial di youtube :(
<MoL0ToV> che a volte con windows non li trovi non si installano
<lupo> yup sono sempre più innamorato di lui
<MoL0ToV> pisa_, leggi il testo sulle guide ubuntu che sono più veloci
<MoL0ToV> :)
<MoL0ToV> beh dai non sono il solo folle davanti al pc il giorno di natale
<MoL0ToV> ahahah
<lupo> senti molotov mi consigli ubuntu tweak?
<pisa_> c'ho provato molotov per capire come si faceva un terminale ma i percorsi scritti spesso non corrispondono
<pisa_> ah ah io ci sono dalla vigilia
<pisa_> ah ah  grazie al mitico ubi
<MoL0ToV> lupo, mai usato! ci do un'occhiata sempra interessante
<MoL0ToV> UEFI vuoi dire?
<lupo> ok saremo in 2 :)
<pisa_> ora devo provare ad installare skype-... c'è bisogno che sappia qualcosa prima che cominci a bestemmiare in 18 lingue?
<lupo> ahahha
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> skype va benone
<MoL0ToV> ti conviene aggiungere il repository
<lupo> ricorda pisa
<lupo> non potrai più cancellarti
<MoL0ToV> in modo che quando fai un aggiornamento del sistema ti aggiorna anche quello
<pisa_> da skype?
<lupo> yh
<pisa_> tieni conto che ho spaccato il cell che lo odiavo. Skype lo posso sopportare
<MoL0ToV> beh iscriviti come: mario rossi
<MoL0ToV> ahah
<lupo> XD
<pisa_> ho da un anno un galaxy di merda nel cassetto delle mutande
<pisa_> ah a h
<lupo> comunque vedo se allenarmi con <gimp o andare a nanna
<lupo> X)
<pisa_> io gimp lo uso spesso :) è veramente figo
<lupo> yh ma ancora devo imparare
<lupo> io
<pisa_> oddio non c'è la versione di skype per ubunto 12.10
<lupo> sono niubbo nel settore Art-design
<pisa_> va bene il 12.04?
<lupo> AHAHAHAHA
<pisa_> ah ah voglio ridere con il controllo remoto... non ci girerà mai qua team viewer
<pisa_> programmi per il controllo remoto da winzozz a ubuntu chissà se ne esistono...
<MoL0ToV> si è uguale
<MoL0ToV> ubuntu-tweak l'ho installato non è male
<MoL0ToV> peccato che non sia ancora un pacchetto ufficiale nei repository ma vabbè
<lupo> vabbè lo diventarà
<lupo> di sicuro
<lupo> quindi cosa fai in poche parole?
<MoL0ToV> sistemi alcune cose che altrimenti sarebbero un pò più complicate/meno immediate
<MoL0ToV> ma sciocchezzuole cmq
<MoL0ToV> comodo
<lupo> ma parliamo in termini di personalizzazioni di temi cartelle ect ect ?
<MoL0ToV> si cose estetiche più che altro
<MoL0ToV> e poi pulire i  file temporanei
<MoL0ToV> liberando spazio
<lupo> mmmm buono
<lupo> anche se uso ccleaner
<lupo> per quell
<lupo> o
<MoL0ToV> di dove siete voi?
<MoL0ToV> ccleaner è per windoge
<lupo> si lo uso con wine
<pisa_> ccleaner si può usare anche con ubuntu?
<pisa_> io prov di pisa
<lupo> certi programmi di windows
<lupo> li puoi installare tramite
<lupo> wine
<MoL0ToV> si ma è troppo da lamer usare ccleaner su linux tramite wine ahahahahah
<lupo> e playlinux
<lupo> playonlinux*
<lupo> hahaha
<MoL0ToV> io provincia di trento
<lupo> era solo per provare
<lupo> come li esegue
<lupo> dato che lo installato avantieri ubuntu
<pisa_> e cosa si usa al posto di ccleaner ??
<MoL0ToV> la ragazza mi ha lasciato così mi sto sfogando programmando in C dei microcontrollori ahahah
<lupo> ahahha
<MoL0ToV> almeno loro fanno come dico io!!! :D
<pisa_> molotov ti dobbiamo almeno una sbronza
<pisa_> dopo tutta la pazienza di stasera
<MoL0ToV> ahahah
<MoL0ToV> preferirei una gnocca! :D
<MoL0ToV> pisa_, nulla! linux non è zozzo come windows è autopulente
<MoL0ToV> e tu lupo vuoi mantenere l'anonimato o puoi dirci di dove sei? ;P
<lupo> ahahah
<pisa_> ah a h
<lupo> no il fatto e che sono molto riservato ;)
<lupo> ti posso dire che sono italiano
<lupo> ahahah
<pisa_> paronia activity
<pisa_> ah ah ah
<MoL0ToV> hai la connessione satellitare?
<MoL0ToV> va bene?
<lupo> yh
<lupo> solo bisogna stare attenti ai download
<MoL0ToV> si poi avrà una latenza un pò alta.. come mai non sei coperto da adsl?
<pisa_> bhè io ho dato il mio contributo e come motore di ricerca uso ecosia
<pisa_> almeno le indagini di mercato
<pisa_> servono per la foresta ecquatoriale
<pisa_> ... paranoia o meno tanto un mene frega se vedono come si fa la coltivazione indoor delle piante grasse ah aha
<lupo> guà il provider è Toway
<MoL0ToV> qui hanno cablato in fibra
<lupo> Tooway*
<lupo> wow
<lupo> bello vero?
<lupo> ma sai cosa vorrai avere?
<MoL0ToV> al lavoro ho già 100mega in up e 100 in down
<lupo> il progetto dei giapponesi
<lupo> not bad
<lupo> quelli sono avanti
<lupo> troppo
<lupo> X)
<MoL0ToV> l'esercito americano sta sperimentando cose
<MoL0ToV> che in confronto la roba che usiamo noi è poco più di una clava
<MoL0ToV> :)
<lupo> sisi
<lupo> siamo ancora dei trogloditi
<lupo> presto sarà tutto tramite nodi
<lupo> relay ect ect
<MoL0ToV> il grosso problema rimane l'energia
<pisa_> io ho solo la wireless manco arriva la cablata
<MoL0ToV> la produzione elettrica
<lupo> nonon caro molotov
<lupo> tesla
<lupo> aveva visto giusto
<MoL0ToV> prima o poi troveranno qualcosa per generare energia in modo pulito e in quantità
<lupo> ma purtoppo
<lupo> non fruttava
<lupo> energia illimitata
<lupo> guarad tesla
<lupo> guarda*
<MoL0ToV> tempo fa vociferavano di aver scoperto come fare la fusione fredda
<lupo> le sue invenzioni
<lupo> mah guarda noi sappiamo ben poco
<lupo> nascondono tutto
<lupo> il capitalismo oramai ci stà ammazzando
<MoL0ToV> se perlomeno fosse pulito..
<MoL0ToV> invece inquinano come delle baldracche
<MoL0ToV> ci vorrebbe energia pura
<MoL0ToV> in un modo o nell'altro
<lupo> wait ti sparo un link
<MoL0ToV> naaa troppo tardi per queste cose :)
<MoL0ToV> io vado nanna ragazzuoli
<MoL0ToV> volevo capire di dov'eri lupo ma mi hai fregato hai la connessione satellitare ;P
<pisa_> ah ah notte molotov e grazie ancora
<lupo> ahhahaahaha
<pisa_> della tua pazienza
<pisa_> anche se mi sa che mi risentirai presto
<pisa_> ah ah ah
<lupo> notte pisa =) notte Molotov :)
<MoL0ToV> di niente pisa_ prima o poi ci farai conoscere qualche stragnocca della toscana! :D
<lupo> ahhahaa
<lupo> yup
<pisa_> vai a nanna anche tu lupo?
<MoL0ToV> dai convertile al mondo ubuntu!!!
<MoL0ToV> :)
<lupo> no io mi trattengo ancora un pokino
<pisa_> io devo ancora aspettare di finire di installare skype a hah ah
<MoL0ToV> un paio di mesi fa ho conosciuto una tipa che era partita nel 98 con linux
<MoL0ToV> una guru
<lupo> dai ti faccio compagnia io allora
<lupo> wow
<MoL0ToV> traduceva documentazione più che altro
<lupo> era una mente piena di stringhe
<lupo> XD
<MoL0ToV> quando era partito il progetto lilo
<lupo> immagino
<MoL0ToV> è tutta gente universitaria
<pisa_> c'è in ubunto l'equivalente di "programmi" dove caspio me lo installa che cavolo
<MoL0ToV> ma d'altronde linux è nato nelle università ben o male
<MoL0ToV> quello che non è in repository a volte crea lavoce nel menu altre no
<lupo> sisi
<lupo> basato anch'esso su C
<MoL0ToV> ziopovero dovrei cambiare questa tastiera... ormai i tasti sono scavati! :)
<lupo> gagaagaagaga
<lupo> non hai quella con i tasti lenti e duri??
<lupo> XD
<lupo> neanche la vasella li guarisce
<MoL0ToV> però l'hard disk ssd tira a manetta!
<MoL0ToV> Timing cached reads:   5522 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2766.11 MB/sec
<MoL0ToV>  Timing buffered disk reads: 340 MB in  3.02 seconds = 112.67 MB/sec
<MoL0ToV> non l'ho pagato neanche tanto
<MoL0ToV> 99 euro mi sembra da 128 giga solid state
<MoL0ToV> dovrebbe andare a 500mega/s
<MoL0ToV> ma mi sa che è il chipset vecchio della scheda madre che lo rallenta
<lupo> mmm
<lupo> puoi avere di megli
<lupo> o
<MoL0ToV> è anche troppo per quello che lo uso...
<MoL0ToV> okY vado
<MoL0ToV> notte
<lupo> notte
<lupo> see ya
<lupo> cmq
<lupo> Molotov
<lupo> te ne intendi :)
<lupo> hai una bella conoscenza
<MoL0ToV> ma c'è chi ne sa di più
<MoL0ToV> byez
<lupo> :)
<lupo> Pisa come và?
<pisa> qualcuno sveglio?
<svernagovich> ragazzi auguri... ho un problema da sottoporre alla vostra attenzione... non riesco ad avviare ubuntu.... all'avvio compare un' icona con una scritta del genere... the system is running in low graphic mode... cosa vuol dire????
<svernagovich> il computer sembra impallato in modalità ripristino .... recovery mode
<user> ciaooo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Moodys> Salve
<Moodys> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xiaoy> che differenza c'è tra la versione standard e quella della comunità?
<enzotib> di che?
<xiaoy> enzotib, di ubuntu
<enzotib> xiaoy, non mi risulta nessuna verione della comunità
<xiaoy> enzotib, vai su http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download e sotto configura, nel combobox, grada un po' che c'è...
<xiaoy> *guarda
<enzotib> uhm, non la conosco
<ErVito> credo sia quella localizzata italiana no?
<xiaoy> volevo sapere che differenze c'erano, dato che volevo scaricarla
<xiaoy> solo il local è diverso?
<ErVito> credo che questo sia il link giusto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CdItaliano
<ErVito> dice tutto
<AANDREAA24> Salve, c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | AANDREAA24
<ubot-it> AANDREAA24: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<AANDREAA24> Ok, scusatemi ma sono nuovo. Volevo provare Ubuntu sul mio pc... Dopo averlo scaricato come posso fare per istallarlo? Devo masterizzare su Cd quello che ho scaricato? Devo fare una partizione sul disco, giusto? Che programma mi consigliate?
<jester-> !installazione | AANDREAA24
<ubot-it> AANDREAA24: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<BARATTIN> ciao, sto facendo l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10, voglio fare il dual boot, selezionando installa con w7 non si installa, allora seleziono altro per fare una partizione, cosi mi era stato detto qua. ora però non so cosa partizionare e come.. è indifferente che dev scelgo?
<AANDREAA24> Grazie mille!
<mp2> buon giorno
<Rosina> buongiorno a tutti!
<enzotib> !ciao | Rosina
<ubot-it> Rosina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Rosina> grazie mille
<Rosina> voi che ruolo avete in questa comunità?
<Rosina> in questo canale
<lupo> Buongiorno Ubuntiani
<Rosina> buongiorno
<Rosina> io sono nuova in questo canale
<Rosina> e anche riguardo ubuntu
<lupo> allora benvenuta :D
<Rosina> grazie :D
<lupo> siamo in 2 io ubuntu l'ho installato avantieri scorso :)
<Rosina> io per ora l'ho messo a pari con windows
<Rosina> xp
<lupo> haahaah
<Rosina> ?
<lupo> no fidati ubuntu ti conquisterà
<Rosina> che c'era da ridere?
<lupo> ti sentirai libera
<lupo> no rido perchè ubuntu distrugge windows ;)
<Rosina> ;)
<lupo> comunque se posso aiutare fammi sapere
<Rosina> ok
<lupo> io ho risolto già 2 problemi
<lupo> audio
<lupo> e internet
<lupo> :D
<Rosina> se per esempio una persona fosse un greek e volesse istallare ubuntu
<lupo> non è solo per smanettoni
<lupo> ;)
<Rosina> intendo un amante di videogiorchi
<Rosina> videogiochi
<lupo> ahh
<lupo> ti piace qualcosa in particolare?
<Rosina> mi sto interessando a skyrim
<Rosina> prima giocavo a d&d
<lupo> mm skyrim è bello
<lupo> draghi su draghi :)
<lupo> il secondo quale sarebbe?
<Rosina> dungeon & dragon online
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<lupo> ahh
<Rosina> salve
<lupo> Salve a te Nippon
<Nippon>  buon natale e buone feste a tutti i linuxiani ;-)
<Rosina> anche a te Nippon
<lupo> ;)
<Nippon> spero di non disturbare la conversazione di qualcuno
<lupo> noo
<lupo> XD
<lupo> è pubblica
<Rosina> non è molto diverso dalla tipologia di gioco
<lupo> non disturbi nessuno
<Rosina> ma figurati :D
<Nippon> avrei bisogno di un vostro consiglio, dovrei configurare il mio lettore bluray collagato alla rete con ubuntu
<lupo> si lo so sempre GDR giusto?
<Nippon> so che richiede l'installazione di qualche programma con la funzione DLNA
<lupo> nippon blue ray uh?
<lupo> ok vedo io
<Nippon> e la configurazione
<lupo> ubuntu software
<lupo> hai visto qualcosa?
<lupo> come programma
<lupo> predefinito
<lupo> di
<Nippon> ho visto che ci sono diversi programmi, avreste qualche cosniglio su qualche programma da installare e configurare nel modo più semplice possibile?
<lupo> settaggio?
<lupo> guà affidati alle stelline che hanno ottenuto
<lupo> sennò
<lupo> prova google
<lupo> con delle parole chiavi
<lupo> poi dipende
<lupo> anche da come lo vorresti settare
<Nippon> ci sono tenti programmi da installare ma non so da dove iniziare. qualcuno consiglia l'inatallazione di Coherence, cosa ne dite?
<lupo> fai cosi
<lupo> ti scrivi un paio di programmi elencati ed votati come migliori
<Rosina> non so che dirti sono nuova in ubuntu
<lupo> li cerchi uno ad uno
<lupo> cercando
<lupo> pregi e difetti
<lupo> a seconda di cosa leggi
<lupo> troverai quello più adatto a te
<Nippon> qualcuno che può darmi qualche aiuto?
<lupo> nippon segui questi consigli
<Nippon> quali?
<lupo> metti coherence pregi e difetti
<lupo> oppure programma per il blue ray su ubuntu
<Nippon> ho visto coherence e serviio
<Nippon> quale è il migliore e il più semplice da installare?
<lupo> io non so ma appunto cerca su google "migliore programma del blue ray su ubuntu)
<Nippon> qualcuno può darmi qualceh aiutino su serviio
<lupo> guardo io per te??
<lupo> XD
<lupo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<lupo> ecco nippon
<WebbyIT> Buongiorno e buona digestione post-feste a tutti :)
<lupo> salute ;)
<lupo> altrettanto
<lupo> anche se non credo a queste feste capitaliste
<Nippon> grazie, avevo già visto ;-)
<lupo> allora qual'è il problema non ho capito?
<lupo> non sai qual'è il migliore?
<lupo> afk 5 min
<Rosina> grazie anche a te Webby
<WebbyIT> Rosina: e per cosa? :D
<lupo> beh è tempo di colmare il vuoto con fonti di energia.
<lupo> :)
<lupo> Bon appetit !
<Rosina>  per questo : <WebbyIT> Buongiorno e buona digestione post-feste a tutti :)
<Rosina> nippon  ci sei?
<Nippon> si
<Rosina> mi sono interessata alla cosa e ho  visto questo link http://www.tomshw.it/forum/software-e-utility/246231-programma-free-per-visualizzare-blu-ray-su-pc.html
<Rosina> la scelta è tra vlc e potplayer
<Nippon> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<Nippon> devo creare uno Script startup automatico, che non so fare
<Nippon> ho installato Seviio, e adesso la procedura mi dice di creare Script startup automatico
<Nippon> ma io no l'ho mai fatto e ho paura di sbagliare
<Nippon> qualche consiglio?
<Nippon> aiuto sono rimasto bloccato
<Nippon> per favore ho bisogno di una piccola guida
<Rosina> http://wiki.serviio.org/doku.php?id=howto:linux:install:ubuntu  ho trovato questo non se se ti può servire
<ragazzo> salve
<Rosina> salve
<Nippon> qualcunoo putrebbe aiutarmi a creare un file con editor di testo
<MoL0ToV> ola
<lupo> wellà molotov
<MoL0ToV> ah che bella mangiata
<lupo> ;)
<AlE_> ciao a tuttiiii
<AlE_> come faccio ad entrare su una chiavetta da shell?
<AlE_> lsusb me la riconosce, poi?
<xiaoy> AlE_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<AlE_> ok, grazie xiaoy ;)
<xiaoy> np
<BARATTIN> non riesco a far partire ubuntu, non trovo il disco dove l'ho installato... aiuto!
<AlE_> come si fa a copiare un file .txt su chiavetta usb da terminale? cp file.txt > chiavettaUSB non è corretto?
<enzotib> AlE_, no
<enzotib> AlE_, cp file /path/dest/
<enzotib> BARATTIN, ma hai terminato l'installazione?
<AlE_> GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEE
<nickname__> http://pastebin.com/3VzvVcB0
<BARATTIN> enzotib, si mi diceva che dovevo riavviare per completare il tutto, ho riavviato e è tornato alla schermata dove dovevo decidere se installare o provare, pensavo fosse perchè avevo ancora la usb inserita, ho spento, tolto la usb acceco ed è partito w7..
<nickname__> http://pastebin.com/3VzvVcB0
<nickname__> aiuto
<enzotib> BARATTIN, riparti con la usb, collegati qui e vediamo
<nickname__> enzotib http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<BARATTIN> sono con un  altro pc qui!
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467273/
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467273/
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467273/
<enzotib> nickname__, Maverick non è più supportata
<enzotib> BARATTIN, e collegati con quello
<nickname__> si lo so ma prima non mi dava questi errori
<nickname__> se potete aiutarmi magari
<BARATTIN> enzoitib ma come? se lo accendo con l'usb devo selezionatre prova o installa  ubuntu
<nickname__> chromium eportare i preferiti
<enzotib> BARATTIN, e tu seleziona "prova"
<enzotib> nickname__, puoi eliminare le righe con security dal sources.list
<nickname__> come enzo se magari mi aiuti?
<enzotib> nickname__, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> nickname__, selezione tutto, copia e poi incolla su pastebin
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467281/
<BARATTIN> enzotib lo faccio fra 2 giorni perché mo devo andare, ciao ci si vede!
<nickname__> enzo fatto
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467281/
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467281/
<nickname__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467281/
<enzotib> nickname__, ok
<enzotib> nickname__, non ripetere la stessa cosa mille volte, che leggo
<nickname__> adesso cosa faccio
<nickname__> ok grazie pensavo è il mio pc che non invia
<enzotib> nickname__, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list{,.bak}
<enzotib> nickname__, poi: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> e ci incolli questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467287/
<nickname__> mi dice impossibile salvare
<nickname__> adesso è vuoto!!!
<enzotib> nickname__, ci hai messo gksu davanti?
<nickname__> no
<nickname__> dove lo metto?
<enzotib> nickname__, ti ho scritto il comando prima, rileggi
<nickname__> adesso da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467301/
<enzotib> nickname__, riapri quel file con lo stesso comando di prima e cancella le ultime due righe
<nickname__> ok
<nickname__> altro errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1467315/
<nickname__> butto il pc mi sa
<Moodys> Ciao, ho messo la 12.04 lts. Tutto ok.. e da ubuntu vedo i dati dell ' Os vista, ma quando cerco di avviare Vista e scelgo il sistema dall'elenco della schermata iniziale, arriva fino alla scelta dei due profili di vista, ma poi dice che non posso entrare in quel profilo, mi pare che non lo trova.
<enzotib> nickname__, dov'è l'errore?
<nickname__> nn so va bene in quel modo?
<nickname__> prima era tutto liscio
<enzotib> Moodys, e che c'entra con ubuntu?
<enzotib> nickname__, a me pare liscio
<suitte> ciao
<suitte> nuovo su ubuntu
<nickname__> ignorato non lo dava
<suitte> ho una domanda probabilmente easy x voi esperti
<enzotib> nickname__, va bene così
<Moodys> Ciao, ho installato Ubuntu a fianco a Vista m non entro più in vista. Volevo sapere se cè qualcosa che devo fare o una procedura errata
<nickname__> che significano x favore?
<suitte> sto installando Mythbuntu su pc gia' con win 7
<enzotib> Moodys, forse non hai letto che ti ho risposto
<Moodys> Vista arriva fino alla scelta del profilo ma poi dice ch non lo trova
<Moodys> apse
<Moodys> apse
<Moodys> aspetta..
<enzotib> nickname__, niente, funziona così, non è un errore
<suitte> installando mi dice di utilizzare una partizione ma non capisco cosa devo fare ...le ho provate tutte
<suitte> help
<nickname__> grz di cuore enzo
<enzotib> prego
<suitte> nessun aiuto?
<Moodys> @enzotib, probabilmente c entra con ubuntu perchè non posso entrare più da profilodi Vista, ma posso accedervi da cartella VistaOs contenuta in Ubuntu. Ho sentito parlare del grub ma non ho capito cosa è e se c entra per il mio caso
<enzotib> suitte, mai usato mythubuntu, ma nell'installazione dovrebbe essere simile a ubuntu
<enzotib> Moodys, se arrivi alla scelta dell'utente Vista, il sistema funziona, non c'entra grub. Se poi da ubuntu hai modificato o cancellato qualche file essenziale di vista....
<suitte> si ma ad un certo punto chiede di utilizzare una delle partizioni esistenti, io do ok ma ... nulla.. non prosegue eppure lo spazio c'e'..
<Moodys> Non credo, ho eseguito l'installazione da cd, normalmente. Vista dice che non trova il profilo, ma di fatti posso accedervi da Ubuntu (ai dati contenuti in esso s'intende). Mi chiedo che è successo
<enzotib> Moodys, la schermata per scegliere l'utente in Vista la vedi?
<Moodys> Quindi dicevo, non credo di aver cancellato qualcosa, ho fatto solo l'instalalzione di ubuntu
<Moodys> Si la vedo, ma quando inserisco la pwd mi dice che non trova il profilo
<enzotib> Moodys, e ti ripeto che se arrivi a quello non è un problema di ubuntu
<enzotib> se ubuntu avesse fatto qualcosa, Vista non partirebbe proprio
<Moodys> Se ti scrivo esattamente cosa mi appare?
<enzotib> Moodys, ho capito cosa ti appare, non credo di dover dire altro a riguardo
<Moodys> Infatti è successo qualcosa al profilo..
<Moodys> ok
<Moodys> grazie
<black> b pomeriggio e auguri di buone feste
<Guest86653> y
<Guest86653> b pomeriggio e auguri di buone feste
<enzotib> !ciao | Guest86653
<ubot-it> Guest86653: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest86653> salve a tutti, e da due giorni che sbatto su un problema che noin capisco ancora, trattasi di un trial boot
<Guest86653> ho installato du un disco tre sistemi di cui seven BT e ubu 1210
<enzotib> triple?
<Guest86653> ma la cosa non funziona
<Guest86653> nell grub c e solo il seven e il BT
<enzotib> cosa esattamente non funziona?
<enzotib> Guest86653, quale OS gestisce grub?
<Guest86653> ubuntu non lo vede proprio, anche se ho partizionato il disco prima delle due ultime installazzioni linux
<Guest86653> bella domanda, ma credo sia il BT
<enzotib> se non c'è ubuntu, è senz'altro BT
<Guest86653> sono sicuro
<Guest86653> ti spiego il tipo di partizionamento che ho fatto con il gparted?
<enzotib> per cui non so aiutarti per BT, se poi vuoi far gestire grub a ubuntu posso aiutarti
<enzotib> Guest86653, no, non c'entra il partizionamento
<Guest86653> basta che mi  da tutti e tre gli SO va benissimo
<enzotib> Guest86653, non conosco BT, ma probabilmente basta un qualcosa di equivalente a sudo update-grub
<Guest86653> evidente che c e qualcosa che non conosco ancora ecco perche sono qui e ti ringrazio in anticipo
<enzotib> Guest86653, quindi prova quello che ti ho detto
<Guest86653> si ho letto una cosa dell genere , ma non mi ci sono fermato ad approfondire anche perche bisogna essere abbastanza esperti
<Guest86653> trattasi di un aggiornamento dell grub
<enzotib> Guest86653, non tanto, dai quel comando e basta
<Guest86653> ok ci provo subito
<Guest86653> ti faccio sapere appena rientro
<Guest86653> quindi apt-get update grub?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> update-grub
<Guest86653> ok
<enzotib> da amministrarore, non so se BT usa sudo o cosa
<Guest86653> non lo usa poiche e root
<Guest86653> il sudo casomai ci provo
<Guest86653> torno subito
<fabbio84> auguri a tutti
<fabbio84> mi han detto che devo chiedere qui, o anche qui
<fabbio84> ho un problema con un lettore samsung
<fabbio84> un lettore mp3
<fabbio84> che se lo connetto mi ricarica la batteria ma non me lo rileva come unità periferica
<fabbio84> altri lettori e chiavette non danno problemi
<massy> che modello è?
<Holden> fabbio84, controlla dmesg
<fabbio84> sarebbe?
<fabbio84> Holden: http://pastebin.com/8tZ0vvCJ
<Holden> fabbio84, il lettore lo vede, forse non funziona l'automount, ma se dai mount da terminale dovrebbe andare
<fabbio84> Holden: cioè devo dargli sudo mount....?
<fabbio84> ma è strano che non faccia
<Holden> fai una cartella, mkdir smp3
<fabbio84> gli altri lettori e chiavette usb non danno problemi, si automontano
<Holden> poi: sudo mount -v /dev/sdb1 smp3
<fabbio84> ok ora provo
<fabbio84> Holden: /dev con il tab non me lo autocompleta
<Holden> fabbio84, controlla il device, sembrava quello da dmesg
<fabbio84> sto leggendo l'output ma non capisco che devo vedere
<enzotib> Holden, quello è un altro device, questo sembre non partizionato
<fabbio84> come se nn ci fosse niente?
<enzotib> fabbio84, prova mount con /dev/sdb, magari il disco ha il root sector della partizione sul MBR
<Holden> enzotib, hai ragione, ha usato due dispositivi diversi, non me ne ero accorto
<Holden> fabbio84, prima avevi inserito un device da 15Gb
<fabbio84> si prima si
<fabbio84> una chiave
<Holden> invece il lettore samsung non sembra essere partizionato
<Holden> prova  sudo fdisk -l
<fabbio84> aspè visto che posso farlo
<fabbio84> se faccio un reset del lettore e vedo se poi riparte non è meglio?
<Holden> puoi provare
<jester-> sera
<Rosina> ciao!!!
<Nippon> Salve a tutti e ovviamente buon Natale
<Nippon> spero che qualcunopossa iutarmi a risolvere questo problema
<Nippon> ho bisogno di collegare il mio bluray al pc con ubuntu
<Nippon> bisogna installare ul programma con protocollo DLNA
<Nippon> tramite il wiki ho seguito e installato il programma Serviio
<Nippon> mi sono fermato allo Script startup automatic perchè non riesco a farlo tramite edit, se per favore qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a farlo
<nickname__> rieccomi amici
<nickname__> ho tolto un kernel che non andava e adesso all'avvio compare la scelta del kernel:come la rimuovo????
<Nippon> qualcuno che ascolta?
<Nippon> mi sa che siamo solo noi due ;-)
<Nippon> qualcuno libero?
<Nippon> qualche consiglio
<Nippon> come faccio a creare un file con editor di testo?
<massy> Nippon, una volta compilato il file fai salva con nome e ti da anche il formato file
<Nippon> o finalmente è arrivato una ngelo
<Nippon> angelo
<Nippon> ;-)
<Nippon> massy, avrei da chiederti iun favore
<massy> prova, che editor di testo usi??
<massy> dimmi
<Nippon> vorrei collegare il mio bluray al pc e mi chiede il formato DLNA, ho installato Serviio tramite Wiki
<Nippon> ma adesso sono fermo alla creazione dello script che non so fare
<Nippon> la guida che ho seguito è questa
<massy> ah mi spiace ma fin li nn ci so arrivare
<Nippon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<massy> è gia troppo complicvato per me cmq aspetta
<Nippon> mi dice "Script startup automatico" ma quel passaggio per me è complicato
<massy> ok allora se ho capito bene
<massy> apri un terminale
<massy> ci sei??
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> aperto
<massy> aperto il terminale
<massy> ok
<massy> ora dgt questi comandi che ti scrivo
<massy> sudo su
<massy> poi dai invio
<Nippon> ok
<massy> fatto così diventi utente root
<Nippon> esatto
<massy> dopo di che dgt
<Nippon> cosa devo dgt?
<massy> sudo gedit /etc/init/serviio.conf
<massy> si apre il file serviio.conf
<massy> alla fine copi e incolli lo script dentro il file, salvi e poi provi
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<massy> guarda spero di esserti stato di aiuto,
<massy> perche è da poco che bazzico col termionale
<massy> poi segui le istruzioni del forum okay?
<Nippon> ;-)
<Nippon> sei stato di grande aiuto
<massy> io resto in zona se hai ancora bisogno, chiedi pure
<Nippon> grazie, probabilmente avrò bisogno di altro aiuto
<massy> ma figurati, per me è stato un piacere, se nn è bono, che piacere è?
<Nippon> lo scopo è quello di far collegare il mio bluray con il pc
<massy> si capito
<Nippon> grazie a te sono riuscito a fare un altro passo avanti
<massy> io invece mi sto creando la massybuntu
<massy> ahahahahah
<dente34> salve,vorrei chiedervi un aiuto,io ho scaricato il gioco minecraft per linux,adesso dovevo farlo partire con xubuntu 12.10,l'altra volta era partito ed andava grazie l'aiuto di qualcuno che mi aveva dato una stringa per risolvere il problema,ma adesso si è ripresentato forse per il ripristino che ho fatto,in pratica ho scaricato java runtime 7 e provo a far partire il file jar di minecraft con esso e mi da il seguente errore       
<dente34> The file '/home/daniele/Documenti/Minecraft/MinecraftSP.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<dente34> che faccio?? aiuto!!! mi riserve qll stringa da mettere nel terminale!!
<OverMe> dente34: chmod +x /home/daniele/Documenti/Minecraft/MinecraftSP.jar
<dente34> grazie mille è partito
<dente34> per nn far in modo di dover richiedere,mi potresti spiegare cosa fa il comando?
<dente34> grazie overme
<OverMe> da il permesso di esecuzione a quel file
<dente34> oki
<dente34> grazie mille!
<Nippon> qualcuno potrebbe gentilemnte aiutarmi
<Nippon> ho seguito la procedura wiki per l'installazione di Serviio
<Nippon> ma non riesco a fare collegare il mio blurai con il pc
<Nippon> qualche suggerimento?
<Nippon> daun giorno che provo, ma no nriesco a risolvere questo problema anche se ho seguito la procedura
<Nippon> aiuto, qualcuno che può ascoltarmi
<lupo_> Buona Sera
<lupo_> ciao lupo
<lupo_> !
<lupo_> ciao! come va
<lupo_> tutto bene
<lupo_> e tu
<lupo_> ?
<lupo_> si anchio tutto bene
<lupo_> ah senti
<lupo_> ho un problema
<lupo_> ah
<lupo_> quale?
<lupo_> riguarda a minecraft su ubuntu
<lupo_> ah dawero??? anch'io
<lupo_> che sfortuna
<Robbonzo> temo non sia solo quello il problema
<lupo_> ahahahahahaahaha
<lupo_> stima per Robbonzo X) l'unico che aiuta i poveri disturbati
<lupo_> haahah
<Robbonzo> :)
<lupo_> senti visto che quei problemi sono seri XD sai qualcosa per minecraft su ubuntu
<lupo_> ?
<Robbonzo> francamente non ne ho idea
<lupo_> ok :)
<mapreri> lol
<lupo_> Lucifer Our Lord?
<lupo_> ahahaha
<lupo_> salute mapreri
<mapreri> lolx2
<mapreri> alla tua lupo_ :)
<mapreri> problemi più semplici, no? non ho mai installato minecraft...
<lupo_> XD
<lupo_> vabbè visto che sono
<lupo_> mapreri sapresti dirmi un programma per criptare i file e cartelle ?? come truecript per windows
<mapreri> non mi sono mai messo neanche in quello.... a dire il vero non mi sono mai preoccupato della sicurezza del mio sistema, se non per prevenire attacchi familiari di madri incazzate che cancellano per sbaglio mezzo disco,  e quindi mi accontento :)
<mapreri> però ho il tempo di cercarti qualcosa, lupo_
<lupo_> ahahahahha
<lupo_> graz
<lupo_> <3
<lupo_> XD
<mapreri> lupo_: da quel che vedo in giro ecryptfs è un bel programmino. link per arch: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs
<lupo_> thx very much Bro!
<mapreri> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<mapreri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lupo_> azz servito e riverito
<lupo_> XD
<mapreri> in fondo all'ultimo link ci sono anche altri link utili :)
<lupo_> grande ora ne verifico l'efficacia
<lupo_> =)
<mapreri> lupo_: però devi sapere l'inglese :D in teoria è lo stesso programma che cripta la home quando si sceglie "cifra la directory personale" in fase di installazione.
<lupo_> sisi io e l'inglese abbiamo avuto un rapporto sessuale
<lupo_> ma era solo un gioco
<lupo_> niente di più
<lupo_> l'italiano geloso come al solito
<lupo_> mi ha rovinato
<lupo_> la vit
<lupo_> a
<mapreri> beh, l'importante è averlo conosciuto. tu probabilmente lo conosci nella sua parte profonda e affusolata xD
<lupo_> ODIDIIDIDDODIIOI
<lupo_> ahaah
<lupo_> da quanto hai ubuntu ?
<mapreri> boh! 3/4 anni, forse :)
<lupo_> holy sheett
<lupo_> mi hai battuto
<lupo_> alla grande
<mapreri> lol
<lupo_> io sabato
<mapreri> capita. qui in giro c'è gente che lo usa da molto di più
<lupo_> X)
<mapreri> ;)
<mapreri> l'importante è iniziare
<lupo_> sure
<lupo_> Ubuntu>Windows Ez U_U
<mapreri> scusa, ma sono impaziente che un qualche motu o simile mi risponda.... che diamine! quando servono non ci sono mai -.-
<lupo_> XD motu?
<lupo_> gerarchia su ubuntu?
<lupo_> una sorta di esperto?
<mapreri> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mapreri> anche un comunissimo developer mi basta, uffa!
<lupo_> ah
<lupo_> understoot
<lupo_> senti tra un pochino ti devo chiede na cosa
<lupo_> adesso fai con calma
<lupo_> poi appena puoi mi avvisi
<lupo_> tanto sono qua
<mapreri> son qua pure io. sto aspettando.. sperando che qualcuno mi cagi, ogni tanto
<lupo_> xd
<Robbonzo> mapreri, perché, che problema hai?
<mapreri> Robbonzo: gli voglio chiedere se un piccolo pacchetto che ho fatto è conforme agli standard debian/ubuntu. In teoria sì. lintian non dice nulla di speciale (a parte un errore, che mi devono spiegare come sistemare, ma non è nulla di speciale)
<Robbonzo> mapreri, da inserire nei repo?
<enzotib> mapreri, ma hai chiesto in #ubuntu-it-dev?
<mapreri> enzotib: yep, ho pingato i due
<mapreri> enzotib: ma non è così urgente, al massimo c'è domani, tanto sono a casa
<mapreri> Robbonzo: non è per me, è su richiesta di un tizio. l'obbiettivo finale è quello, ma imho c'è ancora da lavorarci (per lui) prima di richiedere l'immissione. almeno, io non la chiederei
<Robbonzo> mapreri, di cosa si tratta? per curiosità...
<mapreri> Robbonzo: bashkaraoke e connessi (quindi easybashgui, bashkaraoke e bashkaraoke-gtk). quelli che hanno fatto fanno tutto fuori che rispettare gli standard, mettendo file ovunque.
<Robbonzo> :)
<mapreri> qui non è winzozz! -.-'
<lupo_> minkia è mandarino per me questa roba
<Robbonzo> lupo_, tu invece cosa avevi da chiedere?
<lupo_> allora
<lupo_> io dei chiarimenti riguardo repository deb pacchetti ect ect
<lupo_> un pochino di confusione ho
<lupo_> al momento
<mapreri> beh, quello potevi chiederlo anche a me -.-
<lupo_> no vabbè eri in preda
<lupo_> al tuo problema
<mapreri> lol :D
<lupo_> non ho voluto aggiungere pensieri
<lupo_> XD
<Robbonzo> come prima cosa secondo me ti conviene dare un'occhiata al wiki
<Robbonzo> poi se hai dubbi chiedi
<Robbonzo> puoi chiedere comunque eh... :)
<lupo_> wikipedia?
<lupo_> ok
<lupo_> aspè che differenza c'è tra gestori di archivi e gdeb?
<lupo_> tutti e due per installare?
<Robbonzo> al wiki di ubuntu -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<lupo_> graz
<mapreri> nope. gestore di archivi serve per aprire gli archivi (i .deb sono archivi normalissimi, attualmente si è scelto di comprimerli in .tar.gz), gdebi serve per installare i .deb da interfaccia grafica, una volta veniva installato in maniera predefinita, ora si arrangia il software center. comunque in genere i programmi su ubuntu non si scaricano a mano, ma dai repository attraverso il software center, o synaptic (da installare) o da terminale con
<mapreri> apt-get. leggiti un po' il wiki italiano, che non è neanche molto grande! :)
<mapreri> lupo_: ↑
<Robbonzo> gdebi (forse intendevi) permette unicamente di installare pacchetti .deb sul sistema, il gestore dei pacchetti permette di fare anche altre operazioni, quelle necessarie per gestire i repository, che sono gli archivi in cui vengono conservati i software
<ragazz0> sera a tutti
<lupo_> graz ad entrambi ora mi documento
<Robbonzo> ragazz0, ciao
<mapreri> il gestore di pacchetti usato in ubuntu è dpkg (da debian), con il suo front-end principale apt-get, che è usato anche per scaricare i pacchetti e risolvere automaticamente le dipendenze, e altri front-end grafici quali gdebi e il software-center
<ragazz0> vorrei togliere lo splashscreen da lubuntu come faccio????
<Robbonzo> gdebi non è proprio un gestore di pacchetti... synaptic direi che calza di più
 * mapreri comunque ha anche altri pensieri, come mandare avanti fcm-italia ;)
<ragazz0> chi mi aiuta a rimuovere lo splash screen da lubuntu???
<lupo_> ma tecnicamente cosa è cambiato dal appdata di winzozz
 * mapreri non conosce lubuntu, e non ricorda che lxde abbia uno splash screen stile kde
<mapreri> ragazz0: ma stai parlando quello all'avvio con i pallini di caricamento?
<mapreri> lupo_: ???
<mapreri> appdata? e che è?
<ragazz0> si esatto
<ragazz0> dove appare lubuntu 12.10
<lupo_> appdata era una cartella dove risiedono
<lupo_> i file text stringhe
<lupo_> dei programmi
<lupo_> sorgenti
<ragazz0> come lo rimuovo????
<ragazz0> voglio tutto nero
<mapreri> ragazz0: se è quello allora è plymouth (o come si scrive), e se lo togli ti riempi lo schermo con i messaggi di avvio di caricamento dei servizi (stile server, diciamo). btw, uoi?
<mapreri> vuoi*
<mapreri> tutto nero...
<ragazz0> esatto
<mapreri> umh..
<ragazz0> si si
<mapreri> con le scritte non va bene?
<ragazz0> ma dovrei installare altro per cambiarlo????
<Robbonzo> lupo_, il concetto temo sia parecchio differente fra l'appdata di windows e i repository di una distro linux
<mapreri> lupo_: sorgenti su win non credo proprio..
<Serpico> sera
<mapreri> ciao Serpico
<ragazz0> non mi piace al massimo ne vorrei mettere un altro ma mi sa difficile
<lupo_> mm vedete
<lupo_> sto linux
<mapreri> ragazz0: io so come disattivarlo (toglierlo su ubuntu, non è buona cosa)
<Serpico> Ho un problema: la riproduzione dei DVD risulta a scatti
<lupo_> ancora devo apprenderlo
<lupo_> tropo abituato
<mapreri> ma ti mostra le scritte
<lupo_> a winzozz
<Robbonzo> lupo_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository
<ragazz0> cioè se lo tolgo cosa succede?
<mapreri> !invio | lupo_ finchè non c'è nessuno va bene, ma
<ubot-it> lupo_ finchè non c'è nessuno va bene, ma: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Robbonzo> Serpico, ciao
<lupo_> ah ok scusate:)
<Robbonzo> lupo_, ogni cosa a suo tempo
<lupo_> certo!:)
<Robbonzo> Serpico, caratteristiche del pc? che lettore usi?
<Robbonzo> lupo_, fatti una bella scorpacciata del wiki
<Robbonzo> lupo_, attenzione: crea dipendenza
<lupo_> beh allora ceno di nuovo
<lupo_> hahahaha i will take my chance
<mapreri> ragazz0: credo che tu debba modificare il tema come scritto qua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Splash_Theme
<mapreri> non vedo altri modi. devi mettere un'immagine completamente nera
<Serpico> Robbonzo: intel i920 ram 12gb che va a 1866mhz ati radeon 5670 con 1gbddr5 mb gigabyte ud7 lettore esterno lg  modello nion ricordo ma è 20x :)
<Serpico> Robbonzo: ovviamente in lettura
<Serpico> Robbonzo: ho anche attivato il dma ma non vuole saperne
<Robbonzo> Serpico, direi che non dovresti avere grossi problemi neanche a far decollare uno shuttle
<Serpico> Robbonzo: è quello che dico io... :(
<Robbonzo> usi totem (quello predefinito) o vlc o altro?
<Serpico> vlc
<Robbonzo> hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras? non vorrei che ti servisse anche libdvdcss che ottieni dal repo medibuntu
<Serpico> Robbonzo: il problema che se vedo un film la scena viene bloccata e dopo 2 secondi riprende
<Serpico> è snervante
<lupo_> scusate un attimo ma perchè quando avvio un codice sorgente mi dice permesso negato? sono amministratore solo in certi casi mi esce permesso negato.
<Serpico> Robbonzo: mi sembra di averli entrambi controllo
<Serpico> Robbonzo: confermo entrambi presenti
<ragazz0> no no non ha neppure Plymouth lubuntu
<Robbonzo> lupo_, in che senso avvii un codice sorgente?
<lupo_> un comando tramite shell
<lupo_> con terminal
<Robbonzo> dipende cosa avvii
<Robbonzo> e comunque avvii un eseguibile se si tratta di un programma
<lupo_> ah ok
<lupo_> per dire posto questa stringa
<Robbonzo> Serpico, non saprei da cosa possa dipendere... hai provato ad avviare vlc da terminale e vedere che errori restituisce in quei frangenti?
<lupo_>   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Serpico> Robbonzo: non ci avevo pensato tento
<Robbonzo> lupo_, quello è un file di testo, devi aprirlo con un editor di testo
<lupo_> ah ecco
<ragazz0> sembra una cosa semplicissima ma possibile che nessuno riesca???
<lupo_> ah si è l'indirizzo
<Robbonzo> lupo_, occhio ad andare lì in torno perchè è un file importante, hai la lista dei repository contenuta lì
<lupo_> non me ne sono accorto
<Serpico> Robbonzo: [0x7f8ecc000b78] main input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 1135 ms)
<Serpico> lettore?
<lupo_> sarà la stanchezza non mi ero accorto che fosse un percorso X(
<Robbonzo> lupo_, il mio consiglio è di lasciarlo proprio perdere quel file
<lupo_> sisi
<Robbonzo> Serpico, ma che versione hai di vlc?
<Serpico> Robbonzo: 2.0.3
<Robbonzo> perchè guardavo log di debug di vlc relativi a errori simili e si presentano in versioni antecedenti la tua
<Robbonzo> Serpico, hai provato ad attivare l'accelerazione hardware?
<Robbonzo> se hai i driver proprietari...
<Serpico> Robbonzo: cioè?oramai non so più che pensare
<Serpico> Robbonzo: se non ricordo male si
<Robbonzo> Serpico, nelle impostazioni video spunti "uscita video accelerata"
<Robbonzo> Serpico, e io direi che mi fermo qui :)
<lupo_> interessante anche i comandi dannosi !!! non si finisce mai di imparare :D
<Serpico> Robbonzo: quali impostazioni.?
<Robbonzo> lupo_, se metti le mani in file in cui ti viene richiesta la password per accedervi ci penserei due volte se non sai bene cosa stai facendo
<lupo_> nono sono su wiki
<Robbonzo> Serpico, quelle di vlc, scusa
<Serpico> Robbonzo: dicevo :D
<lupo_> anzi
<lupo_> ma anche installando programmi chiede password !!
<Robbonzo> sì perchè vanno a immettere file in aree protette del filesystem
<Robbonzo> solo le configurazioni dei programmi sono nella tua home (che è l'unica parte del sistema a cui il tuo utente può accedere)
<lupo_> capito
<Robbonzo> se metti la password di amministratore fai le veci dell'utente "root" che invece ha poteri ovunque
<lupo_> root sarebbe?
<Serpico> Robbonzo: provo con un'altro riproduttore
<Robbonzo> Serpico, tenta, è che mi sembra strano che vlc fallisca :)
<Robbonzo> Serpico, prova mplayer che è un'ottima alternativa
<Serpico> Robbonzo: oramai è l'ultimo tentativo prima del suicidio XD
<Robbonzo> Serpico, il pc lascialo in eredità a me però
<Serpico> Robbonzo: prima usavo kaffeine ma dopo che hanno rimosso l'opzione che quando riducevi ad icona andava in pausa non mi è servito più XD
<Serpico> Robbonzo: ok XD ma cambia la scheda video una più moderna ne vale la pena :D
<Robbonzo> Serpico, kaffeine mi sembra che usa xine come backend, che credo non sia più sviluppata
<Serpico> Robbonzo: perfetto...
<Serpico> Robbonzo: poco male oramai non l'usavo più
<lupo_> una cosa WIA Where is Application , mi dice gdebi che può essere pericoloso ma nel mentre dice che è appogiato da synamtc insomma da quello li , in questi casi quando danno potrebbe arrecare un pacchetto non autentico?
<Robbonzo> Serpico, puoi provare le varie gui Qt/KDE per mplayer, che direi che è il DE che usi
<Robbonzo> lupo_, qualsiasi danno potenzialmente, ecco perchè i programmi si scaricano dai repository che sono controllati e testati :)
<Robbonzo> lupo_, usa il software center per cercare quello che ti serve
<lupo_> cristallino
<Robbonzo> lupo_, poi ci prenderai la mano
<lupo_> ah sisi quello lo uso già ma il mio difetto è la curiosità
<Robbonzo> Serpico, SMplayer era quella che ritenevo la migliore, poi vedi te ovviamente
<Robbonzo> lupo_, è che più che altro non ha senso andare in giro per la rete a cercare software perchè nel 99% dei casi hai tutto ciò che ti serve nei repository ufficiali
<Serpico> Robbonzo: riavvio e torno
<lupo_> capito ,un altra cosa scoprire il nome della mia home?
<Robbonzo> si chiama come il tuo utente
<lupo_> Già X(  scusate mi sento proprio un pezzetto di cacca secca
<lupo_> ahah
<Robbonzo> è in /home/tuo_nome
<Robbonzo> lupo_, mica sono cose intuitive per chi arriva da un altro mondo
<Robbonzo> lupo_, qua le cose funzionano diversamente
<lupo_> capito
<Robbonzo> lupo_, che versione hai installato?
<lupo_> 12.10
<Serpico> ri ciao
<Robbonzo> Serpico, risolto qualcosa?
<Serpico> Robbonzo: risolto tutto :D
<Robbonzo> oh bene
<Robbonzo> era vlc allora
<Serpico> Robbonzo: illuminazione oltre attivare la decodifica hw ho  impostato X11 la visualizzazione
<Serpico> sempre in vlc
<Robbonzo> ah bene
<Robbonzo> io non ci avevo neanche lontanamente pensato
<Serpico> Robbonzo: neanche io ma all'ultimo momento mentre riavviavo ci ho pensato..e ho tentato...non ci credevo troppo ma è andata :D
<Serpico> Robbonzo: grazie cmq :D
<Robbonzo> Serpico, meglio così
<Robbonzo> Serpico, ah, per quel che ho fatto :)
<Serpico> Robbonzo: mi hai dato la dritta per l'impostazione  decodifica HW
<Robbonzo> lupo_, ti sei zittito?
<lupo_> ahahahah nono AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Robbonzo> minchia se è scoppiato questo :)
<lupo_> ahahaha
<lupo_> sentite personalizzazione del cursore e delle  cartelle che mi dite di bellO'?
<Serpico> hahaha
<Robbonzo> lupo_, è un discorso lungo e tortuoso, puoi praticamente fare ciò che vuoi
<Robbonzo> lupo_, un sito su tutti gnome-look.org
<lupo_> dici che è tempo o e meglio affogare ancora un pò?
<Robbonzo> lupo_, non è niente di complesso e niente che potrebbe compromettere il sistema
<Robbonzo> se vuoi due dritte te le do
<lupo_> certo
<lupo_> sono ben accette
<Robbonzo> intanto vai qua -> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=121 e cerca qualche tema per le icone che possa aggradarti
<Robbonzo> poi crei una cartella nella tua home e la chiami .icons (se non c'è già)
<Robbonzo> ricorda che il puntino significa che la cartella è nascosta
<Robbonzo> con ctrl+h commuti la visualizzazione delle cartelle nascoste
<Robbonzo> e se non lo sapevi sappilo
<lupo_> giusto sapevatelo
<Robbonzo> scompatti l'archivio che hai scaricato lì dentro a .icons
<Robbonzo> poi scarichi "gnome tweak tool" dal software center
<Robbonzo> forse lo chiama "impostazioni avanzate" o roba simile
<lupo_> ok ora approdo su codesta sponda oramai morta e consumata da giovini che l'anima han dato
<Robbonzo> "strumento di personalizzazione"
<lupo_> okXD
<Robbonzo> :D
<lupo_> lo splash non mi interessa
<Robbonzo> che si fotta lo splash allora!
<lupo_> vado dritto alle icone e temi
<lupo_> giusto!!
<Robbonzo> ti dicevo per le icone
<lupo_> sisi
<lupo_> quindi creo una cartella su home
<Robbonzo> esatto
<lupo_> .icons
<Robbonzo> right
<Robbonzo> scarichi un tema che ti gusta dal link che ti ho passato prima (che direi che è il sito più utilizzato insieme a deviantART)
<lupo_> got it
<Robbonzo> lo scompatti nella cartella che hai appena creato
<Robbonzo> poi scarichi quel cacchio di programma
<lupo_> non mi emozionano granchè
<lupo_> forse di terminal
<lupo_> li trovo belli
<Robbonzo> questo è un tema abbastanza diffuso -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<lupo_> yeah not bad
<Robbonzo> c'è anche un modo più semplice per installarlo e mantenerlo aggiornato
<lupo_> download by sources or google code ? differenza?
<Robbonzo> entra in gioco il discorso dei ppa
<lupo_> PPA già sentito
<Robbonzo> guarda dove c'è scritto "Launchpad PPA" e segui quelle istruzioni
<Robbonzo> poi al limite ti spiego
<lupo_> ok sta sudando
<lupo_> XD
<Robbonzo> :D
<lupo_> sudo appena l'avevo letto ho pensato questo mi prende per il culo
<lupo_> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<lupo_> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<lupo_>  c'è qualche problema?
<Robbonzo> sì ma non va bene quello che hai scritto
<Robbonzo>   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<Robbonzo> da dove cacchio l'hai preso il comando che hai dato!?
<lupo_> launched PPA
<lupo_> via repository
<Robbonzo> lupo_, mi dispiace ma devo andare, magari rimandiamo la discussione, tanto di un tema di icone si tratta! :)
<lupo_> si ok
<lupo_> ma i link
<lupo_> non vanno
<lupo_> strano
<lupo_> comunque buonanotte
<lupo_> :D
<Robbonzo> lupo_, ciao
<Serpico> Robbonzo: notte
<Serpico> :D
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-27
<aassddOMGubuntu> salve
<aassddOMGubuntu> che si dice?
<nuovoutentedapt> buongiorno
<nuovoutentedapt> ho scaricato hubuntu 12.10
<nuovoutentedapt> vorrei istallarlo senza perdere i dati del pc...  e' possibile
<nuovoutentedapt> senza formattare tutto ?
<enzotib> nuovoutentedapt, è possibile
<enzotib> !installazione | nuovoutentedapt
<ubot-it> nuovoutentedapt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nuovoutentedapt> grazie ..... :-) ora  cerco di guardare la guida
<nuovoutentedapt> ALTRA DOMANDINA  :  questo pc e'lentissimo....  pur avendo l 80% di spazio disco libero....  se io istallo hubuntu e partiziono il disco .... se e quando riuso windows  mi ritrovero' a averlo ancora piu' lento  ?
<nuovoutentedapt> grazi
<nuovoutentedapt> grazie x eventuali risposte ...:-)
<Robbonzo> nuovoutentedapt, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc? nel caso esistono anche derivate di ubuntu più leggere
<nuovoutentedapt> e' un portatile  con   .. .   asp che vo' a vedere
<nuovoutentedapt> pentium 1.7   con 500 M di ram
<nuovoutentedapt> 60 g  di hard disk
<nuovoutentedapt> ho sopra  xp home edition
<Robbonzo> nuovoutentedapt, hai provato a utilizzarlo da live? anche se non ti rendi conto delle effettive prestazioni...
<nuovoutentedapt> mmm  no
<Robbonzo> nuovoutentedapt, comunque sia ti consiglio una versione più leggera, già con Xubuntu dovresti cavartela
<nuovoutentedapt> in realta' ho gia' la iso scaricata  che potrei mettere su cd
<nuovoutentedapt> ah
<nuovoutentedapt> vabbeh la iso la tengo per l'altropc...
<luca> ciao ho un problema
<enzotib> !chiedi | luca
<ubot-it> luca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca> se faccio : sudo apt-get update il sistema mi da : W: Errore GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<luca> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 0BB4C0D56AE1EE0F
<nuovoutentedapt> scusate  ma son rinco stamani. . . dove  la trovo le versioni live ??
<enzotib> !gpgerr | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<enzotib> luca, per medibuntu in particolare basta installare un pacchette, anche se dice che non è autenticato
<enzotib> luca, ci sono le istruzioni sul sito di medibuntu
<enzotib> pacchetto*
<luca> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<luca> ho seguito qusto
<luca> questo
<luca> ma non funziona mi estiisce quell'errore
<nuovoutentedapt> MA xubuntu  c'e' pure in italiano vero ?
<nickname__> Salve k9copy va bene su ubuntu 64 bit?
<nickname__> O c'è altro migliore?
<nickname__> C'è nessuno???
<nuovoutentedapt> sto scaricando xubuntu 10.04.1   se non fosse in italiano ... ci sono aggiornamenti o modifiche per poterlo avere in italiano ?
<nuovoutentedapt> grazie
<nuovoutentedapt> no
<nuovoutentedapt> scusateeeeeeeee
<nuovoutentedapt> sto scaricando 12.04.1
<blackmamba> buongiorno
<blackmamba> qualcuno puo darmi una mano con ubuntu 12.04
<blackmamba> come funziona questo canale?
<blackmamba> ma c'è qualcuno???
<Jacopo> Ciao ho un problema con il mio computer
<blackmamba> ciao anche io ho un problema
<Jacopo> Ahah,bene allora
<blackmamba> ahahah...non ho capito chi dovrebbe aiutarci
<Jacopo> pensavo di trovare qualcuno ke mi aiutasse visto ke nn sono molto pratico
<Jacopo> esatto
<blackmamba> idem
<blackmamba> mi sa che torno a windows...troppi problemi sto ubuntu
<Jacopo> no fidati...io windows l'ho lasciato,troppi problemi coi virus e tutto il resto
<Jacopo> xo dipende anke da cosa devi fare,io lo uso solo x internet e scrivere su world quindi altro non mi serve
<blackmamba> si ok ma è una settimana che sto provando a risolvere dei problemi ma non mi aiuta nessuno
<Jacopo> se xo lo usi di piu,tipo qutocad e altro nn saprei darti consigli
<Jacopo> hai provato a guardare nel forum?
<blackmamba> no lo uso solo per internet e qualche programmino tipo editorvideo e foto
<blackmamba> cmq grazie per il consiglio ciao
<Jacopo> cmq se scrivi su google la prima voce ke ti compare di solito è del forum italiano di ubuntu e io ho sempre trovato là le soluzioni ai problemi
<Jacopo> figurati,ciao
<blackmamba> ho scritto un sacco di volte ma non trovo soluzione
<blackmamba> chi puo aiutarmi???
<lupo> black
<lupo> dimmi provo ad esserti d'aiuto
<jester-> 'Ngiorno
<Etneo> ho fatto di tutto dopo un spt-get clean al riavvio del pc non riesco ad entrare con il 12.10, ha perso qualche drive della scheda video
<Etneo> comando apt-get clean
<Etneo> the system is running in low-graphics mode your screen, graphics card, and input device setting could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself.
<Etneo> il sistema è in esecuzione in modalità grafica a bassa schermo, scheda grafica, e dispositivo di regolazione di ingresso non è stato possibile rilevare correttamente, sarà necessario configurare questi stessi.
<Etneo> quale comando debbo scrivere per riattivare la scheda grafica nel mio pc?
<nickname________> ciao
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469662/
<nickname________> é assurdo non si rimuove
<nickname________> e questo scanner è da follia per farlo funzionare
<nickname________> sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-extra brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469662/
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469662/
<Etneo> come posso attivare la scheda grafica? 12.10
<enzotib> nickname________, dove lo hai preso questo pacchetto?
<nickname________> dal sito
<nickname________> sono disperato
<nickname________> non si rimuove
<nickname________> errori dappertutto
<enzotib> nickname________, gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan.postrm
<enzotib> nickname________, copia tutto e incolla su pastebin
<Etneo> ciao enzotib tempo fa mi hai risolto molti problemi
<enzotib> ciao Etneo, mi fa piacere
<nickname________> gedit non è installato dice
<Etneo> non riesco a rientrare con ubuntu 12.10 sono in modalità bassa come ho mandato poco fa
<nickname________> forse xkè è lubuntu
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469700/   è un errore
<Etneo> forse smanettando per attivare bluetooth avrò gettato il driver della scheda
<enzotib> nickname________, sostituisci gedit con leafpad
<Etneo> oppure dopo un comando apt-get clean se portato via qualcosa
<enzotib> Etneo, eh, e io di grafica ne capisco poco
<enzotib> Etneo, hai installato qualcosa per la grafica?
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469715/
<Etneo> primo dovrei vedere cosa monta il mio portatile come scheda credo una intel
<enzotib> nickname________, l'hai fatto da root?
<Etneo> poi come riprendere driver mancante sul profilo hd
<enzotib> nickname________, se sì, aggiungi una nuova riga dopo la prima , e ci metti "exit 0"
<enzotib> ora devo andare a tavola, a dopo
<nickname________> no no lo rifaccio aspetta
<Etneo> ciao buon pranzo
<Etneo> a presto, per aiuto
<Etneo> dato che nessuno al momento si presta
<nickname________> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1469724/
<nickname________> fatto da root
<nickname________> fatto ed ho messo pure la riga ma nn va
<nickname________> come faccio????
<nickname________> enzotib non riesco
<enzotib> nickname________,
<enzotib> parliamo qui
<chry> ciao ragazzi ho da poko installato ubunto su un portatile.... be  in principio l intenzione era provarlo... ma visto ke mi ha cancellato praticamente tutto compreso il recovery di window...ora nn mi tocca altro ke tenerlo con window avevo realizzato un esperienza basica del sistema ke andava bene  riuscivo quasi a configurare una rete e stupitagini varie.
<chry> ora il problema e' che con linux non riesco a capirci proprio niente... ancora grazie ke dalla versione server sia riusciuto a passare alla desktop
<chry> ce qlk disposto a darmi un motivo valido per continuare con linux e nn ritornare a windows
<chry> visto ke nn riesco a mettere neanke un tema su sto benedetto pinguino
<chry> ???
<chry> o ce di peggio togliere un screensaver
<enzotib> chry, per prima cosa comincia a scrivere senza le k, che mi viene il nervoso
<bpietro> chry: diceva un tale Vladimir: studiare, studiare, studiare ;)
<enzotib> chry, seconda cosa, col comuter ci si fa cose, tipo leggere, scrivere, vedere video, ascoltare musica
<enzotib> chry, cambiare tema o screensaver sono cose secondarie
<chry> ti seguo..
<bpietro> enzotib: a volte (solo a volte) anche lavorare ;)
<enzotib> bpietro, certo, hai ragione
<enzotib> chry, detto questo, c'è qualcosa che vuoi fare e non riesci?
<chry> visto ke lo hai mensionato togliamo l'oscuramento dello schermo mentre guardo un film :)
<enzotib> chry, ti ricordo di non usare la k, per cortesia. Che versione di ubuntu hai messo?
<chry> perdonami hai ragione CHE ho l abitudine.....cmq la 12.04
<bpietro> chry: Ubuntu 12.04, interfaccia Unity: Impostazioni di sistema (quella ruotina dentata), Luminosità e blocco, spegnere schermo quando inattivo: Mai
<chry> mmm vedi... mi sento un idiota quando prima cosa cm qst le facevo senza renderme conto... ora :(
<enzotib> chry, è normale che con un sistema operativo per te nuovo devi imparare dove trovare le cose
<enzotib> chry, con un po' di aiuto e di spirito di iniziativa vedrai che risolverai ogni problema
<bpietro> eh, volevo scriver lo stesso, con la capacità di usare Windows mica sei nato
<chry> grazie... non voglio succhiarti il sangue a riempirti di domande... hai un link o qlc di simile dove poter studiare cosa e' una gnome unity dev. che leggendo su i forum, ognuno ogni volta se ne esce con un termine diverso e io nn riesco a seguire perche non conosco le basi del funzionamento del sistema
<chry> non intendo solo le 3 elencate, intendo  un po tutto quello che riguarda la base di linux
<enzotib> !documentazione | chry
<ubot-it> chry: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<chry> (sono d'accordo con voi "studiare studiare" con window ho iniziato col famoso windows 95 poi la scuola ecc ecc
<bpietro> :) io ho cominciato con Win 3.1 e due settimane fa un amico mi ha regalato uno vecchio PC con 486, dove c'è ancora questo dinosauro, e funziona pure
<bpietro> e mo' per sfizzio voglio mettere Linux anche su quella
<bpietro> no Ubuntu, qualche distro più leggera
<chry> ;) grande da li posso apprendere anche quello che riguarda il terminale?? mi piacerebbe saperne di piu...credo che se imparo prima dal terminale, poi successivamente il desktop risuletera piu facile!! correggimi se sbaglio...
<enzotib> !comandi | chry
<ubot-it> chry: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<chry> un' altra domanda e poi riprendo a "studiare" virus antivirus e CIOCIARATE del genere qui nn esistono vero?? con qui intendo su linux
<bpietro> chry: virus no, ma esistono altri tipi di minace
<bpietro> essere prudente non fa mai male. Antivirus c'è anche per Linux, ma si usa su server di posta, per controllare posta che passa per macchine Windows
<chry> ecco immaginavo trovata la legge fatto l inganno.... no che mi interessi molto era solo per un po di riservatezza minima insomma... anche se sono dell'idea che oggi chi possiede una connessione non puo predendere la riservatezza
<chry> cmq grazie ragazzi... gentilezza consigli e tempo.... ci risentiremo presto .... sicuro :(  :)
<bpietro> :) grazie per il ragazzo  (tra 2 settimane farò festa di 60 :P )
<enzotib> auguri :)
<bpietro> grazie (ma cmq mi sento sempre un ragazzo)
<enzotib> io sono a tre quarti
<bpietro> enzotib: lo pensavo così, si capisce da come si uno esprime (i ragazzini di 15-16 li scopro presto, ma non li rimprovero, eravamo uguali)
<nvidia> ciao a tutti
<bpietro> :) ciao
<nvidia> come si apre il file blacklist.conf  ?
<nvidia> devo disabilitare i neuveau, ho tutto ma mi sfugge qualcosa
<enzotib> con gksu gedit nomefile
<nvidia> e come si fa?
<enzotib> apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nvidia> a ecco
<nvidia> e che ci faccio con questa lista?
<nvidia> aspe
<enzotib> nvidia, e che ne so, ti hai chiesto come aprire il file
<enzotib> tu*
<nvidia> vero grazie
<nvidia> devo rimuovere i neuveau di default
<nvidia> sto seguendo questa guida dagli un occhiata per favore?
<nvidia> http://www.backtrack.it/wiki/howto/installare-i-driver-nvidia
<enzotib> nvidia, no, non è una guida per ubuntu
<nvidia> lo so ma quelli nell canale mi hanno ignorato e manco mi rispondono piu
<nvidia> in pvt?
<bpietro> enzotib: BTW ancora meglio è: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, se vuoi fare difficile ;)
<enzotib> bpietro, ;)
<enzotib> nvidia, no pvt, please
<enzotib> bpietro, se hai BT, questo non è il posto giusto per chiedere
<nvidia> e dove mi consigli di andare?
<nvidia> tanto e uguale e basato su ubu
<nvidia> cmq
<nvidia> devo solo disattivare i neuveau tutto qua, devo inserire delle righe nell gedit e poi , non lo so piu
<nvidia> sono anche riuscito a farte l installazzione ma non mi prende i driver nuovi se non tolgo prima quelli di default
<nickname________> ascoltate quando si effettuano delle disinstallazioni il pc rimane sporco come windows,chiavi obsolete etc etc???
<nvidia> usa lo spazzino
<enzotib> nickname________, può restare qualche configurazione nella tua home
<enzotib> nickname________, niente di pericoloso
<nickname________> che si può eliminare????
<nickname________> o neppure?
<enzotib> nickname________, non sempre è facile capire cosa resta, dato che ogni programma può usare un suo file o una sua directory
<bpietro> nickname________: generalmente no, ogni tanto resta qualche libreria non usata da nessun programma, basta su terminale: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nickname________> beh allora il pinguino un'altra porcheria
<enzotib> nvidia, vai sul canale BT e chiedi lì, oppure #ubuntu-it-chat
<nvidia> grazie enzo, pero aspetto voglio capire anche questa cosa di nickname
<nickname________> neppure le stampanti vanno
<nvidia>  
<nickname________> beh ono 2 giorni nn riesco ad installare una stampante
<nvidia>  
<enzotib> nickname________, non tutte le stampanti sono supportate
<nvidia> xc
<enzotib> nvidia, non inserire righe vuote in canale, se non hai niente da dire
<nvidia> io ho anche ubu la nuova versione
<nickname________> mfc j220 brother su x64 bit non va
<nvidia> e va una bomba
<enzotib> nickname________, che stampante è?
<nickname________> ml670 samsung non se ne parla
<nvidia> nick hai la versione a?
<nvidia> 64
<nickname________> con 32 bit ed ubuntu 10.10 andavano
<nvidia> e perche hai messo la 64?
<bpietro> nickname________: e vecchie configurazioni nella tua home - su filemanager (nautilus) fai Visualizza-Mostra file nascosti, e se vedi un file o una cartella che comincia con punto e porta nome d'un programma che non usi più (perché lo hai disinstallato), puoi tranquilmente toglierlo.
<nickname________> ho usato ubuntu tweak
<enzotib> bella chiavica
<nickname________> certo voi magari siete maestri ma io no
<nickname________> io no no
<nickname________> ho provato il dvd e neppure in automatico parte mahhhhh
<bpietro> qualche anno fa un amico aveva problemi con stampante non supportata, abbiamo detto: tutto è gratis, possiamo pagare qualcosa e compravamo per pochi soldi (circa 20 euro) TurboPrint
<nickname________> sapete dirmi quando inserisco il dvd perchè non parte il film in automatico'????
<nickname________> ho vlc ma nn va
<enzotib> nickname________, dpkg -l | grep dvd
<nickname________> pavilion@pavilion-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ dpkg -l | grep dvd
<nickname________> ii  dvd+rw-tools                          7.1-10build1                              amd64        DVD+-RW/R tools
<nickname________> ii  dvdauthor                             0.7.0-1.1build2                           amd64        create DVD-Video file system
<nickname________> ii  libdvdcss2                            1.2.12-0.0medibuntu1                      amd64        Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries
<nickname________> ii  libdvdnav4                            4.2.0+20120524-2                          amd64        DVD navigation library
<nickname________> ii  libdvdread4                           4.2.0+20120521-2ubuntu1                   amd64        library for reading DVDs
<enzotib> !pastebin | nickname________
<ubot-it> nickname________: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> nickname________, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<nickname________> lubuntu 12.10
<nickname________> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470208/
<enzotib> nickname________, e se da vlc fai Media->Apri Disco ?
<nickname________> provo
<nickname________> se trovassi il percorso
<enzotib> nickname________, che percorso?
<nickname________> nn trovo il disco dovrei mettere sfoglia
<enzotib> nickname________, /dev/dvd che propone dovrebbe andare bene, oppure /dev/dvd1
<nickname________> no forse mi sono spiegato male
<nickname________> non va in automatico
<nickname________> se clicco avvia va
<enzotib> nickname________, allora devi vedere se nelle opzioni di pcmanfm c'è qualcosa, ora non ce l'ho sottomano
<nickname________> è installato dopo un installazione nova
<nickname________> sarà lubuntu che da i problemi
<enzotib> eh?
<enzotib> nickname________, ti ho detto: pcmanfm, sai cos'è?
<nickname________> e non mi va neppure + veloce del sistema ubuntu 10.10
<nickname________> no purtroppo
<enzotib> nickname________, è il filemanager di lubuntu, è quello che dovrebbe gestire l'eventuale apertura automatica del dvd
<Rosina> problema: come si fa a mandare indietro il computer come per windows?
<enzotib> Rosina, che significa "mandare indietro"?
<Rosina> su windows si può tornare indietro nel tempo il sistema operativo
<enzotib> Rosina, i punti di ripristino? come no, una volta l'ho provato e non ha funzionato. Comunque con linux non si può
<Rosina> ok grazie
<bpietro> Rosina: ma perché? hai installato qualche programma che non va?
<Rosina> si purtroppo
<bpietro> e disinstallarlo non aiuta?
<Rosina> ci provo
<bpietro> va be
<Rosina> consiglio: su windows ma incappare in giochi crakkati con direttamente il file
<Rosina> *mai
<Rosina> comunque l'unistall l'ho trovato
<stefanomandelli> Ciao a tutti
<roht> buona sera
<roht> ho acquistato da poco  l'ebook reader kobo arc ed ho provato a collegarlo sulla 12.10, ma non viene visto, qualche idea?
<stefanomandelli> collegato via usb
<stefanomandelli> ?
<roht> si
<stefanomandelli> apri un terminale
<stefanomandelli> diventa root
<stefanomandelli> dai il comando lsusb
<stefanomandelli> e copia l'output qui
<roht> humm non l'ho sottomano ora
<stefanomandelli> cosa ?
<roht> devo andare di sopra e fare il collegamento
<roht> tra poco ci sentiamo ok?
<jester-> non è che come i cellofoni si deve settare la modalitàà usb?
<roht> al collegamento non esce alcuna opzione
<Guest62853> ubuntu non mi legge la scheda di memoria sd
<stefanomandelli> guarda con lsusb se te lo legge !
<roht> in window ewsce proprio lìicona di kobo e ci puopi navigare dentro
<stefanomandelli> fai questo poi ne riparliamo
<jester-> roht: il cazzillo non ha inmpstazioni?
<roht> si le ha
<roht> stefanomandelli: ok vado a fare quanto dici e ti faccio sapere
<stefanomandelli> e copia anche le ultime righe del dmesg
<roht> ok
<roht> rieccomi
<stefanomandelli> fatto?
<roht> stefanomandelli, http://pastebin.com/x7LkMywm
<roht> che te ne pare?
<stefanomandelli> he he ... aspe
<roht> :-(
<stefanomandelli> non si capisce molto ......
<stefanomandelli> penso che la periferica in questione sia questa :
<roht> se faccio fdisk -l non viene rilevata la sd
<stefanomandelli> http://pastebin.com/x7LkMywm
<roht> il kobo ha una sd da 16 GB
<stefanomandelli> ops suca
<stefanomandelli> scusa
<stefanomandelli> ....
<stefanomandelli> il device è questo
<stefanomandelli> Texas ecc..
<stefanomandelli> però non viene effettivamente visto come periferica di massa
<roht> si
<roht> fa solo la ricarica della batteria
<jester-> sd estraibile?
<roht> no
<roht> non ha sd estraibili
<stefanomandelli> ..... o fai il sync dei file con un programma che legge sti cosi ... oppure , sul tuo ebook non puoi impostarlo come unità di massa
<roht> :-(
<jester-> in winz hai installato il suo driver?
<stefanomandelli> spe
<roht> guarda mi è arrivato ieri e ancora non ho letto tutte le indicazili
<roht> dovrò dare un'occhiata alle imnpostazioni
<stefanomandelli> aspe mi ridici il modello ?
<roht> sta di fatto che  window lo vede
<roht> kobo arc
<jester-> in winz hai installato il suo driver?
<roht> no
<roht> l'ha riconosciuto subito
<roht> si ha installato come fa di solito quando metti una perififerica usb
<jester-> winz7?
<roht> il sistemna operativo è un android 4.0.0
<roht> Vista
<roht> avevo sottomano Vista
<jester-> roht: vai nelle impostazioni e controlla che la usb non sia impostata solo carica
<roht> jester-, ci provo a vedere
<roht> ripeto ancora non lo conosce abbastanza
<roht> *conosco
<jester-> la beffa sarebbe un droido non linux compatibile
<stefanomandelli> lol
<stefanomandelli> no aspe ...
<stefanomandelli> sto leggendo un po' in giro
<stefanomandelli> sicuramente c'è il modo
<roht> penso proprio di si visto che si tratta di un sistema android
<roht> ma per ora non so dove mettere le mani
<jester-> nel cellofono c'è impostazione usb solo carica
<roht> jester-, non trovo nelle impostazioni quello che mi fai notare, mah!
<roht> il cavo usb collegato fa solo da carica alla batteria
<jester-> appunto
<roht> no non appare nulla quando lo collego solo l'immagine di unabatterija sottocarica
<roht> *scusa batteria sotto carica
<stefanomandelli> la procedura di collegamento è davvero semplice per quanto riguarda il  sistema operativo, che riconosce l'unità come un semplice dispositivo di  archiviazione USB
<stefanomandelli> porc che palle ! perchè il tuo non viene visto così !
<stefanomandelli> roth
<stefanomandelli> sai scrivere in python
<stefanomandelli> ?
<stefanomandelli> se la risposta è si io farei in questo modo
<stefanomandelli> usa le pyudev
<stefanomandelli> fai un cazzo di script che ti sputa fuori più proprietà possibili di quel device
<stefanomandelli> e sopratutto che logghi come un porco nel momento in cui lo inserisci
<stefanomandelli> in questo modo vedi che cosa dice udev quando rivela come evento "l'inserimento del tablet via usb" e puoi ripoercorrere passo dopo passo
<jester-> roht: ubbuntu 12,10?
<stefanomandelli> tutto quello che udev fa , pensa , e rileca
<stefanomandelli> rileva
<roht> jester-, si sono sulla 12.10
<roht> stefanomandelli, ti ringrazio per le dritte ma non ci capisco una mazza di pyton e cose varie gulp
<stefanomandelli> cmq
<jester-> roht: staccalo e riattaccalo e poi fa vedere  le ultime 30 righe di dmesg
<stefanomandelli> guarda nel tablet ... secondo me la soluzione è lì dentro
<elmutzine> ciao ragazzi! ubuntu non si collega più ad internet dopo aver sostituito il modem. consigli? se collego un altro pc allo stesso cavo ethernet si connette normalmente.
<roht> jester-, ok
<roht> un attimo
<stefanomandelli> dhclient eth0 -v
<stefanomandelli> elmutzine prova con dhclient eth0 -v
<elmutzine> stefanomandelli: ok, provo
<stefanomandelli> si ma non scrivere eth0 ... è di prova ... guarda come si chiama la tua eth
<stefanomandelli> e metti il numero gisuto
<roht> jester http://pastebin.com/RWMikGV3
<elmutzine> stefanomandelli: dovrebbe essere eth1
<stefanomandelli> allora dhclient eth1 -v
<stefanomandelli> ovviamente da root
<stefanomandelli> sempre da root prova a dare anche un ifconfig -a
<jester-> roht: vede pure il numero di matricola fa vedere la risposta a mount
<elmutzine> stefanomandelli: ok, poi t metto tutto su pastebin
<jester-> elmutzine: non è che hai la rete in ip statico e il rutter cambia ip come gateway?
<stefanomandelli> ecco ... pasta pure il contenuto di /etc/network/interface
<stefanomandelli> interfaces *
<roht> jester-, si mi sono accorto
<roht> ma non vedo il device caricato
<jester-> mount
<jester-> elmutzine: sudo dhclient eth0
<jester-> roht: e sudo fdisk -l
<roht> http://pastebin.com/1jW0cszm
<roht> jester-, fdisk -l non lo rileva
<roht> mah! strano
<roht> andrò ad approfondire le sue impostazioni con calma
<jester-> roht: ma è wubi?
<roht> jester-, wubi?
<roht> è un ebook reader kobo arc
<jester-> roht: cioè ubuntu dentro a winz?
<roht> no no
<roht> installato
<roht> su una sua partizione
<jester-> roht: è strano il mount
<roht> sda5 è la partizione della 12.10
<elmutzine> jester-: se do dhclient eth0 -v oppure eth1 -v mi da...internet consortium 2005-2007 e altre info
<jester-> si ma /run  che cazzo è
<jester-> elmutzine: non ha tentato di negoziare dhcp?
<elmutzine> jester-: come si fà? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470428/
<jester-> elmutzine: vai in impostazioni rete, cavo, evidenzia eth0 modifica, ipv4 e mettila in dhcp
<roht> jerry_, cmq ti ringrazio per l'attenzione faccijo un giro in google per vedere se ci sono situazioni analoghe all amia
<roht> *faccio
<jester-> roht: fai un giro anche sul forum ubuntu ammaregano
<roht> ok
<jester-> elmutzine: o meglio dhcp solo indirizzi e nel server dns mettici 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<elmutzine> jester-: sto cercando qualcosa di simile perchè uso un ubuntu 8.04
<jester-> elmutzine: minghia una mummia in pratica
<elmutzine> jester-: purtroppo ho un pc di 10 anni fa e non mi funziona con versioni successive
<elmutzine> jester-: dovrei esserci riuscito ma se do quel comando non mi da nessuna informazione
<elmutzine> tal quale a prima
<jester-> elmutzine: a ricordarsi come era combinata la 8,04, forese usava ancora interfaces, fa vedere che c'è in /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> elmutzine: e apri un terminale e dai ping libero.it
<elmutzine> jester-: se pingo mi da unknow...google.it (per esempio) spetta che copio il file interfaces
<jester-> route
<jester-> che ha gateway default
<elmutzine> jester-: risultato:  auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> elmutzine: accertai che sia in dhcp
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, provo a metterlo in djcp se capisco come fare
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, in indirizzo ip, maschera e rete devo inserire qualcosa? era già in dhcp
<jester-> elmutzine: se in dhcp non dovrebbe avere problemi
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, ora è in dhcp, i campi riportati sotto ovvero ip gateway e sottorete sono vuoti. Però se pingo qualche sito non me lo trova
<jester-> elmutzine: ping 173.194.47.127
<jester-> elmutzine: il router ha NAT abilitato?
<elmutzine> jester-: PING  173.194.47.127 (173.194.47.127) 56 (84) bytes of data. Non so se è abilitato o meno NAT
<jester-> elmutzine: pinga allora sono i des, che c'è in /etc/resolv.conf
<elmutzine> jester-: nameserve 192.168.1.1
<jester-> elmutzine: metti nameserver 8.8.8.8 e nameserver 8.8.4.4
<elmutzine> jester-: inserisco entrambi sulla stessa linea?
<petrux> ragazzi
<petrux> problema con una scheda wi-fi
<petrux> sono stato "mandato qui" dal canale ubuntustudio
<petrux> :-)
<jester-> petrux: che scheda
<petrux> qui c'è il paste di lspci
<petrux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470506/
<petrux> jester-, 02:05.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01) 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<petrux> ma il problema è solo con il wireless (Intersil)
<jester-> petrux: mai vista una intersil.  iwconfig vede qualcosa?
<elmutzine> jester-: ok modificato
<petrux> jester-, vede questo
<petrux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470522/
<elmutzine> jester-: pingato ma ancora nulla
<jester-> elmutzine: impostazioni rete metti dhcp solo indirizzt
<jester-> elmutzine: e in server dns metti 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> petrux: ne hai addiruttra 2
<jester-> petrux: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<elmutzine> jester-: in server dns c'è scritto     8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<petrux> jester-, no scan result
<petrux> (mi devo allontanare un attimo)
<petrux> a dopo
<petrux> :-/
<jester-> petrux: sudo iwlist wifi1 scan
<jester-> petrux: sudo iwlist wifi0 scan
<jester-> mi sa di straono la wifi0
<petrux> jester-, sempre no scan result
<petrux> mah...
<elmutzine> jester-: ho modificato ancora il file in modo che in server dns esca  8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> petrux: fa vedere: dmesg
<petrux> comunque, questa ragazza qui ha avuto il mio stesso (irrisolto) problema con il mio stesso (vecchissimo) hardware
<petrux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=536820&p=4205391
<jester-> elmutzine: se scritti in rete dovrebbe scrievrli anche in resolv, prova a fare un ip manuale
<petrux> jester-, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470545/
<petrux> (adesso devo andare a ritirare un pacco)
<petrux> (a dopo)
<jester-> elmutzine: 192.168.1.10   255.255.255.0 gatway 192.168.1.1  supponendo che sia ip del rutter
<elmutzine> jester-: esatto. se modifico il file modifica anche il server, ok, provo
<elmutzine> jester-: me li compila in automatico inserendo come ip  192.168.1.1 mentre l'ultimo campo gateway rimane vuoto
<Need> Ciao ragazzi..ho un problema con l'installazione, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<elmutzine> 255.255.255.0 è nel campo sottorete
<jester-> elmutzine: mettilo e batti enter
<jester-> 255.255.255.0 maschera sotterrerete
<elmutzine> jester-: esatto, mentre indirizzo del  gateway sarebbe?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Need
<ubot-it> Need: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> elmutzine: 192.168.1.1
<elmutzine> jester-: uguale all ip
<jester-> elmutzine: cioè ip del ruttero
<jester-> elmutzine: ip devi mettere 1.10
<elmutzine> jester-: ok
<jester-> elmutzine: server dns i soliti
<elmutzine> jester-: in dns ho 8.8.8.8 staccato 8.8.4.4
<jester-> elmutzine: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4    virgola e spazio
<elmutzine> jester-: ah allora devo modificare
<jester-> poi fai ok o salva o qualche è
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, salvato in modo corretto
<jester-> elmutzine: prva a navigare
<jester-> èrova
<jester-> prova* hihihi
<Need> durante l'avvio dell'installazione la stessa si blocca, ho già cambiato 3 versioni
<jester-> Need: cioè? boot da cd e cosa suvvede
<elmutzine> jester-: mi esce subito dopo il ping senza attesa host sconosciuto
<jester-> succede
<jester-> elmutzine: riavvia
<Need> nulla avvio installazione automatica poi schermata grigia
<elmutzine> jester-: ok
<Need> ho provato con mint 12, 14 e adesso ubuntu
<jester-> Need: quindi arrivi al partizionamento?
<jester-> o dopo la prima schermata va i balla
<Need> corretta la seconda
<Need> già provato ad avviare da usb
<Need> nulla
<jester-> Need: scaricati il cd alternate
<jester-> pc vegiotto?
<Need> 6 anni
<Need> amd 3000+
<hero> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Need: cd alternate dovrebbe andare
<Need> ok tento pure questa tnx
<hero> c'è qualkuno che mi puo dare una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | hero
<ubot-it> hero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<elmutzine> jester-: niente da fare, mi da subito host sconosciuto al ping
<jester-> elmutzine: ip router è 192.168.1.1?
<hero> ok,ho la batteria inserita ma ubuntu mi dice non presente
<jester-> hero: batteria?
<hero> si la batteria del pc
<jester-> hero: cioè un portatile?
<hero> si del portatile
<jester-> hero: il pc va senza alimentatore?
<hero> no
<elmutzine> jester-:  ping 192.168.1.1 e gateway identico
<elmutzine> maschera 255 etc
<jester-> hero: la bat è sana?
<hero> si con windows funzionava
<hero> e funzionava anche all inizio con ubuntu
<jester-> elmutzine: apri firefox e scrivi http://192.168.1.1 se ti chiede a pass è il rutter
<jester-> hero: funzionava
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, provo
<hero> dovrebbe funzionare ancora
<jester-> hero: se non la vede o è collegata male o è ciucca, hai ancora winz?
<hero> winz?
<jester-> hero: in pratica la bar si carica anche a pc spento se l'alimentare è collegato
<jester-> hero: se non si carica sa di bar andata
<elmutzine> jester-: non mi da nulla, indirizzo assente
<hero> non si carica mi dice che non è presente
<jester-> elmutzine: controlla che cazz di ip ha il rutter se rutter è
<jester-> elmutzine: 0.1?
<hero> dovrei provare a cambiarla dici?
<jester-> elmutzine: apri firefox e scrivi http://192.168.0.1
<jester-> hero: eh, ne hai una di scorta?
<hero> no purtroppo no
<hero> posso recuperarla ma non oggi
<hero> provo  a canbiarla e vedo
<jester-> costicciano. ti converrebbe andare da un riparatore magari è il cazzillo che fa lo switch
<elmutzine> jester-: connessione non riuscita
<jester-> elmutzine: ma che rutter hai
<elmutzine> jester-: d link
<jester-> elmutzine: cambia il cavo eth
<jester-> d link mi pare usi 1.1
<jester-> ma leggi il man
<jester-> se non lo trova o è il cavo o la eth
<elmutzine> jester: ma se aggiungo un portatile allo stesso cavo funge bene, si connette e via. Ho sostituito anche la scheda ethernet pensando fosse quella
<jester-> elmutzine: ifconfig
<jester-> elmutzine: se il pc è vecchio na raddrizza il cavo se incrociato
<elmutzine> jester-: l'avevo postato prima, ifconfig -a   te lo linko ancora o è diverso?
<jester-> ridallo
<elmutzine> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470428/
<jester-> e controlla ip del router sul manuale
<elmutzine> jester-: ok
<jester-> elmutzine: ha io assegnato. ping 192.168.1.1
<elmutzine> jester-: 192.168.1.1
<jester-> elmutzine: controlla di non aver abilitato il proxy
<elmutzine> jester-: come faccio? posso controllare anche da questo pc? collegato allo stesso router
<jester-> elmutzine: da qualche parte c'è impostazione proxy
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, sono andato su 192.168.1.1 da qua, mi chiede pwd per entrare nella configurazione
<jester-> elmutzine: da qua dove
<jester-> altro pc?
<jester-> elmutzine: sospetto che hai i proxy abiltitato
<elmutzine> jester-: entro nella configuraizone del router?
<jester-> proxy di rete o simile
<jester-> elmutzine: no è il sistema
<elmutzine> jester-: quindi il proxy lo trovo sempre nelle impostazioni di rete
<jester-> elmutzine: sta da qualche parte in amministrazione
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, cerco
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, trovato, c'è connessione diretta a internet
<jester-> ping 192.168.1.1 che fa
<elmutzine> jester-: me lo pinga
<elmutzine> jester-: però se pingo google.it non trova l'host
<jester-> elmutzine: di solito sono i dns cotrolla /etc/resolv.conf
<elmutzine> jester-: in resolv.conf c'è nameserver 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> elmutzine:  sembra tutto a posto
<jester-> elmutzine: dovresti avere 2 righe
<elmutzine> jester-:  no
<jester-> nameserver 88.8.8
<jester-> 8.8.8.8
<jester-> e nameserver 8.8.4.4
<elmutzine> jester-: è tutto attaccato come scritto sopra, tutto su una stessa linea
<jester-> prova a fare due righe
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, quindi nameserver 8.8.8.8 virgola finale e sotto nameserver 8.8.4.4
<jester-> elmutzine: no prima riga
<jester-> nemesrever 8.8.8.8
<jester-> seconda nameserver 8.8.4.4
<elmutzine> ah, senza virgola quindi
<jester-> zi
<jester-> la virgola è un separatore
<elmutzine_> jester-: niente, non pinga
<jester-> elmutzine prova a cambiare il cavo con uno sicuramente dritto
<jester-> elmutzine_: proverei anche con una live 12.04
<elmutzine_> jester-: ok, il cavo passa nei muri mi è complicato sostituirlo
<elmutzine_> jester-: provo con una live
<elmutzine_> jester-: secondo te un 800mb di processore può andre con una 12.04?
<jester-> elmutzine_: se da live va è il sistema ciucco
<jester-> elmutzine_: da live vedi subito
<jester-> elmutzine_: la 12.10 gira su eeepc 1000h e senza problemi
<jester-> la 12.04 è più stabile e non vedo sostanziali differenze
<elmutzine> jester-: grazie mille intanto...qua mi cade la connessione
<elmutzine> jester-: ti saprò dire appena provo
<jester-> ok
<elmutzine> grazie!!
<Guest65852> oila'
<raf-ub> sos
<raf-ub> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<raf-ub> ehi ragazzi mi aiutuate
<raf-ub> ?
<raf-ub> ragazzi ci siete?
<tuocuggino> !qualcuno | raf-ub
<ubot-it> raf-ub: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<raf-ub> qualcuno puo aiutatmi?
<tuocuggino> -.-
<raf-ub> ciao tuocuggino puoi darmi una mano?
<tuocuggino> siamo chiusi mi dispiace.
<tuocuggino> devi tornare dopo le ferie
<raf-ub> e quando ?
<tuocuggino> epifania ovviamente
<raf-ub> :-(
<raf-ub> tuocuggino nn puoi aiutatrmi?
<tuocuggino> !qualcuno | raf-ub
<ubot-it> raf-ub: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> !qualcuno | raf-ub
<tuocuggino> !qualcuno | raf-ub
<tuocuggino> puoi leggere?
<raf-ub> !qualcuno
<tuocuggino> ok ci rinuncio
<tuocuggino> addio
<raf-ub> sono nuovo
<tuocuggino> torno a smacchiare i leopardi
<tuocuggino> leggi
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<raf-ub> nn capisco che vuol dire
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<raf-ub> qualcuno sa se e possibbile instalare office 2007 craccato su ubuntu 12.10?
<tuocuggino> usa libbreoffice
<davide> ciao
<davide> perchè quando installo linux mi si avvia solo windows?
<andy000> ciao
<andy000> pbuilder lo usa nessuno?
<Guest22832> salve a tutti.  da questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Pcsx2 ho visto come sia possibile poter giocare con i giochi per la Play Station2 su Ubuntu
<Akhilleus> qualcuno conosce una barra di progressione stile safari????
<Akhilleus> tipo il plugin fission di firefox
<Guest22832> è un po complicata la procedsura avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi aiutasse
<Guest22832> non sono molto pratico di Ubuntu
<Akhilleus> allora????
<Akhilleus> esiste o no?
<Akhilleus> ma i maghi dove stanno?
<raffaele_> sbubba ho riavviato e scelto queloo che hai detto te ma e tutto uguale a prima
<Sbubba> raffaele_, aspè
<Sbubba> raffaele_, allora non hai scelto gnome-shell
<Sbubba> raffaele_, lo hai scelto l'ambiente grafico *prima* di dare la password e entrare?
<raffaele_> azz ho scelto solo gnome
<raffaele_> mo riavvio di nuovo
<Sbubba> ma non devi riavviare il pc
<Sbubba> devi solo fare termina sessione e rientrare
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele> sbubba ma c'e solo gnome poi gnome classic e ubuntu
<Sbubba> eh
<Sbubba> bhe?
<Sbubba> gnome classic almeno ha il menu, ricorda gnome 2
<Sbubba> gnome-shell non so se sia gnome o ubuntu
<Sbubba> provane una delle due insomma sarà
<raffaele> sbubba ho caricato lì'alktra e diversa c'è in alto scritto applicazioni risorse e queta?
<Sbubba> si quella è gnome-session-fallback
<raffaele> ok va bene?
<Sbubba> raffaele, se piace a te sì, va bene
<raffaele> si
<raffaele> e quella che dicevi te?
<Sbubba> raffaele, si
<raffaele> ok
<raffaele> mo leggo qualche guida
<raffaele> ciao a presto
<Sbubba> raffaele, è un ottimo inizio
<Sbubba> ciao
<raffaele> ok
<Sbubba> fosse vero .__.
<ParanoidAndroid> night bad people
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-28
<nuovoutentedapt> ok buonasera :    ho un pc usato con due hd in raid( a file divisi  sui due hd   ossia un file viene messo meta' su uno e meta' sull'altro... )
<nuovoutentedapt> su questi due hd  c'e il sistema operativo e molte molte  cose che erano nel pc. . . .
<nuovoutentedapt> adesso per qualche motivo il pc non parte piu'
<nuovoutentedapt> e' come seil programma che gestiva il raid sia stato alterato o cancellato...
<nuovoutentedapt> i dati sono sempre dentro ma io non riesco piu' a leggere nulla. . .
<nuovoutentedapt> non l'ho fatto io e' un pc  che ho preso usato 2 anni fa  ....
<nuovoutentedapt> quindi non so' n che sistema era fatto il raid..... e non ho modo di capire come sistemare il problema... . . .
<nuovoutentedapt> con hubuntu esiste un applicazione per cui se uso i due hd come doppio slave  posso "dire" di copiare il contenuto sul  terzo disco ?
<nuovoutentedapt> non so' semi sono  spiegato....
<Zio> lol a tutti
<nuovoutentedapt> ciao zio
<Zio> si parlava sul Forum...ma non trovo troppa vita in chat ...
<Zio> sarà che son tutti furi a festeggiare?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti chi di voi usa una app di androi per il filtro delle chiamate e degli sms?
<joker_> ciao
<joker_> c'è nessuno
<eugenio> buongiorno, stmani mi è successa una cosa strana: stavo compilando un software quando mi è comparso un errore tipo: IOError: [Errno 107] Transport endpoint is not connected
<eugenio> rilanciando poi il make mi dice: stat: GNUmakefile: Il socket di destinazione non è connesso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<LoZio> Buongiorno a tutti :)
<Rosina> buongiornoo
<mapreri> ciao
<Rosina> avrei un problema con la lettura di dvd
<Rosina> premetto sono nuova su ubuntu
<Rosina> l'ho messo l'altro ieri
<LoZio> il dvd o Ubuntu? ;)
<mapreri> un dvd video?
<Rosina> si
<mapreri> ubuntu-restricted-extra installato?
<Rosina> no aspetta
<mapreri> Rosina: apri un terminale, scrivi "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra", inserisci la tua password (anche se sembra che non la scriva) e premi invio, scegli sì, quindi riprova.
<mapreri> !dvd
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<LoZio> [10:41] <mapreri> Rosina: apri un terminale, scrivi "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra", inserisci la tua password (anche se sembra che non la scriva) e premi invio, scegli sì, quindi riprova. Quoto
<mapreri> LoZio: non si capiva ;)
<LoZio> lol
<jester-> extras
<mapreri> ecco.
<mapreri> la mia povera memoria -.-
<mapreri> grazie jester-, come al solito salvi sempre tutto :)
<Rosina> comunque bel canale ;)
<Rosina> adesso mi appare configurazione in corso ttf eccc
<mapreri> sisi, ti installa un sacco di cose oltre ai codec per decodificare i dvd video originali...
<mapreri> tra cui i caratteri microsoft :(
<Rosina> non mi clicca ok
<mapreri> ???
<LoZio> scendi in basso con la freccia
<LoZio> e al fondo troverai OK
<Rosina> non me lo fa cliccare
<LoZio> selezionalo con freccia giù e poi freccia dx e premi invio
<Rosina> ok grazie
<Rosina> qui su x chat c'e un canale su gaming?
<Rosina> sul
<mapreri> di sicuro! è immenso questo server
<LoZio> io invece ho un'problema fastidioso con StartUp Manager/PlymouthManager eDriver propietari...
<mapreri> basta trovarlo
<LoZio> l'unica interfaccia che sono riuscito ad avviare è quella stile Lubuntu che è orribile
<LoZio> Plymouth invece mi da che è installato ma non lo avvia neanche da Terminale
<LoZio> qualche subberimento tipo impostarlo tramite terminale o simili?
<LoZio> suGGerimento... -.-"
<Rosina> del tipo?
<LoZio> come impostarlo/configurarlo maanualmente
<mapreri> LoZio: non sono mai stato amico di plymouth
<LoZio> a chi lo dici...
<mapreri> io metteri un'immagine statica e buonanotte
<LoZio> non dico super-animazioni...ma anche solo il logo originale di Kubuntu... :P
<Rosina> cosa ne pensate delle vari versioni di ubuntu?
<LoZio> per ora sono con Kubuntu 12.10 e non va male...la migliore che ho provato per ora è la 10.10 credo sia stata quella che girava meglio
<jester-> 12.04 va benissimo
<fomalhaut> salve !
<LoZio> ciao
<fomalhaut> sono nuovo di ubuntu e anche di xchat
<fomalhaut> per cui devo imparare molte cose
<LoZio> benvenuto
<fomalhaut> apprezzo i principi del software libero e dei contributi di tutti
<LoZio> stamattina Amule non ne vuole sapere di avviarsi... -.-"
<fomalhaut> ora provo se va il mio
<LoZio> Ktorrent OK Amule non parte manco da terminale
<fomalhaut> il mio amule è partito e ben connesso alle 2 reti
<LoZio> boh?
<LoZio> il mio oggi sarà in sciopero...
<LoZio> non c'è manco dal gestore dei processi
<fomalhaut> ora però lo chiudo perchè mi rallenta tutto, (questo pc è obsoleto)
<LoZio> ciao
<fomalhaut> sai nulla di xdcc
<LoZio> nada
<fomalhaut> be per quello che ho capito dovrebbe essere il miglior sistema rispetto al amule e ktorrent
<LoZio> fino a stamattina andava strabene
<LoZio> porte aperte correttamente,font ecc tutto ok
<LoZio> stamattina non ha voglia si vede
<LoZio> al max lo disinstallo e reinstallo
<LoZio> tanto ho gli scaricati e i temp in una cartella separata ;)
<fomalhaut> prima di disinstallare riproverei più tardi, problemi di rete ?
<LoZio> no no
<LoZio> solo Amule
<LoZio> tutto il resto viaggia bene
<LoZio> confermato anche dalle info di Conky
<fomalhaut> hai provato a cambiare il server a cui ti colleghi
<LoZio> non si apre propio...
<LoZio> neanche lanciandolo da terminale
<fomalhaut> ho capito è un altro problema
<fomalhaut> sono nuovo di ubuntu per cui non ho molte idee sul da farsi
<LoZio> te lo dico io che faccio ;)
<LoZio> lo disinstallo
<LoZio> lo reinstallo
<LoZio> e reimposto le mie cartelle separate di Temp e Incoming
<fomalhaut> forse la soluzione di reinstallare è la migliore
<LoZio> così non mi perdo neanche i file in DL
<LoZio> ;)
<fomalhaut> conosci il significato di "clone" che ogni tanto appare tra le righe
<LoZio> ?
<LoZio> quale?
<fomalhaut> copio la riga  "CLONE: remix_tj [ #ubuntu-it ] -> ustatbot-it [ #ubuntu-it ] @ ~statbot@dancetj.net"
<LoZio> mi sa che è un bot creato per fare ricerche in rete
<LoZio> a me cmq non lo vede come clone
<fomalhaut> io uso ubuntu 10.04 lucid e xchat 2.8.8, anche tu ?
<LoZio> no io sono su Kubuntu 12.10 AMD64X da freenode su FF
<fomalhaut> a be viaggi forte !!!
<Guest43963> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere a qualcuno un info per installare ubuntu su un portatile?
<LoZio> dica duca :)
<Guest43963> grazie :)
<LoZio> fomalhaut 5GB di ram fisici ;)
<LoZio> viaggia come un mostro
<LoZio> (tranne il mulo oggi...)hi!hi!
<fomalhaut> ci credo !
<Guest43963> allora ho un toshiba A100, credo che non sia possibile far partire l'usb da boot, ma solo la sd memory
<Guest43963> mi chiedevo se è possibile mettere ubuntu su sd
<LoZio> da Bios che opz ti da?
<fomalhaut> il mio pc va come un somaro, ma come dicevo stò sperimentando
<jester-> Guest43963: è come se fosse una usb
<fomalhaut> per il portatile se ha il lettore di cd/dvd puoi farlo con il disco di ubuntu
<Guest43963> cd-dvd- hd- oppure usb memory
<LoZio> da cd nada?
<jester-> Guest43963: se hai il cdrom usa il cd
<Guest43963> il lettore è più di là che di qua
<Guest67388> salve, ho un dell inspiron 15 con ubuntu 12. Non funziona il lettore cd. Come posso fare per appurare se si tratta di problema software o hardware?
<fomalhaut> in rete si dovrebbe trovare il file .iso, così io ho fatto per il fisso
<jester-> Guest43963: col tool fai la live su sd
<jester-> se ne frega se non è usb
<Guest43963> anche la sd deve essere di 4g?
<jester-> Guest43963: sei in winzoz?
<jester-> Guest4 basta un giga il resto fai spazio aggiuntivo
<LoZio> da lan hai l'opz di avvio?
<jester-> Guest43963: guard la part winzoz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jester-> per controsenso il tool di winz è il migliore
<fomalhaut> qualcuno dei presenti conosce il plugin XDCC ?
<LoZio> comunque Amule a me continua a non andare stamattina... -.-"
<fomalhaut> a me non va XDCC, per la verità va a metà o meglio mi prende in giro !!!
<fomalhaut> mi dice di trovare i file richiesti poi quando li richiedo mi dice che ciò che ho chiesto non corrisponde
<fomalhaut> ha1 ha! ha!
<LoZio> ma mentre installi?
<fomalhaut> no, semplicemente quando do il comando "download-xdcc"
<fomalhaut> pare che nel botserv non corrisponda il file richiesto a qualche codice che invio
<LoZio> non è che hanno cambiato/tolto il server?
<fomalhaut> per quello che capisco io può anche essere, il bello che quando faccio cerca lo trova !
<fomalhaut> ora è riapparso un "CLONE", ma chi sono ? " - CLONE: xxx1000_99J2 [ #CINEMAX ] -> xxx1000 [ #CINEMAX ] @ xxx1000@ChLame-72B84A78.retail.telecomitalia.it"
<LoZio> sarà un semplice bot...p
<LoZio> perchè preoccuparsene? ;)
<fomalhaut> non mi preoccupo, solo curiosità!
<fomalhaut> ma se cambiano o tolgono il server non dovrebbe sparire anche la traccia dei file di quel server?
<fomalhaut> esempio: ho chiesto "Pandorum.L.Universo.Parallelo.2009.iTALi... mi risponde ""Tekkonkinkreet.Soli.Contro.Tutti.2006.iTA..
<motz> salve, ho un dell inspiron 15 con ubuntu 12. Non funziona il lettore cd. Come posso fare per appurare se si tratta di problema software o hardware?
<LoZio> motz puoi provare creando una usb con Ubuntu installato sopra
<LoZio> avvii da usb invece che da HD
<LoZio> e quando sei in Live usb (ovvero provi il s.o. senza installare)
<LoZio> vai su Risorse e vedi se compare
<motz> LoZio, ma è una procedura lunghissima. Non c'è un modo più immediato?
<LoZio> altri non ne conosco...
<LoZio> potresti vedere se trovi qualche comando che ti rilevi l'hardwere
<LoZio> oppure aspetta
<LoZio> non mi ricordo come si chiama il programma...
<enzotib> non vedo che differenza possa esserci tra ubuntu 12 installato e la live
<TaLaDo> motz, digita in un terminale sudo lshw
<enzotib> sudo lshw -short
<TaLaDo> :)
<enzotib> ciao TaLaDo
<TaLaDo> ciao enzotib
<motz> TaLaDo, fatto, ho ricevuto una lunga lista
<enzotib> !pastebin | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> ecco
<motz> ok
<motz> TaLaDo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472421/
<TaLaDo> l'hardware è rilevato   /0/100/1f.2/1      /dev/cdrom  disk           DVD+-RW GT50N
<TaLaDo> motz, quando inserisci un cd/dvd cosa ti dice?
<motz> TaLaDo, non succede niente
<TaLaDo> motz, ma da quando hai questo problema?
<motz> TaLaDo, non saprei, credo da parecchio
<motz> TaLaDo, questo laptop lo uso poco
<TaLaDo> motz, hai windows?
<enzotib> potrebbe essere semplicemente che non viene montato in auto
<TaLaDo> può essere
<TaLaDo> vediamo il mount?
<motz> TaLaDo, intendi dire /etc/fstab?
<enzotib> motz, inserisci un cd e fa vedere l'output di tail -30 /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> (dopo aver inserito il cd)
<enzotib> a dopo
<motz> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472426/
<mark__> buon giorno a tutti, posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<mark__> ...
<delta_> ciao a tutti posso chiedervi un info?
<enzotib> motz, hai prima inserito un CD e poi eseguito il comando che ti ho dato?
<enzotib> !chiedi | delta_
<ubot-it> delta_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<delta_> allora, vorrei mettere ubuntu tramite sd card su un portatile. sto usando linux live usb creator
<delta_> in questo modo ho anche la possibilità di formattare e rimuovere windows vista?
<enzotib> delta_, se vuoi, sì
<delta_> ok, ma in che modo lancio la formattazione così da poter usare in modo permanente ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> delta_, mio personale consiglio: non disinstallare windows
<enzotib> delta_, anch'io penso che sia meglio lasciarlo, riducendo magari al minimo l'ingombro
<enzotib> delta_, ma se proprio vuoi, basta che gli dici "Usa l'intero disco", in fase di installazione
<delta_> quindi faccio partire da boot la sd e scelgo dove installare ubuntu, ho capito bene?
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<delta_> non eliminando del tutto windows tutto quello che c'era prima rimane? se non lo elimino del tutto almeno volevo ripulirlo al massimo da programmi e varie
<TaLaDo> delta_, all'interno di windows mi pare ci sia una utility per ripulire il sistema
<Rosina> come avere un id alto su amule?
<enzotib> Rosina, sei dietro un router?
<motz> enzotib, sì, prima inserito e poi eseguito il comando
<enzotib> motz, è un cd che contiene qualcosa?
<Rosina> cioè?
<motz> sì, è un dvd
<motz> enzotib, sì, è un dvd
<enzotib> motz, find /dev -group cdrom -ls
<enzotib> !chi | Rosina
<ubot-it> Rosina: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> Rosina, come ti colleghi a internet?
<Rosina> con i router
<motz> enzotib,   5962    0 crw-rw----   1 root     cdrom             Dec 27 20:36 /dev/sg1
<motz>   5961    0 brw-rw----   1 root     cdrom             Dec 28 11:39 /dev/sr0
<enzotib> !chi | Rosina
<ubot-it> Rosina: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> motz, sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/null count=1
<motz> enzotib, dd: opening `/dev/sr0': No medium found
<enzotib> motz, e allora direi che hai un problema
<motz> enzotib, eh sì, un problema hardware?
<enzotib> motz, non vedo che altro possa essere
<TaLaDo> motz, io prima ti ho chiesto se hai windows ma non mi hai risposto
<motz> enzotib, capisco, grazie
<motz> TaLaDo, sì, ho anche windows sullo stesso computer e il cd non funziona neppure su windows
<TaLaDo> motz, ok allora è guato
<motz> TaLaDo, ok, non è possibile che sia una questione di bios?
<TaLaDo> *guasto
<TaLaDo> motz, in che senso?
<motz> TaLaDo, non saprei ... che magari sul bios è disattivato il cd o cose del genere ... boh
<TaLaDo> all'accensione si accende il led del cd?
<massy> zalve
<LoZio> ciao janvitus
<janvitus> ciao LoZio
<moz> TaLaDo, sì, all'accensione si accende il led del cd
<motz> TaLaDo, sì, all'accensione si accende il led del cd
<Akhilleus> salve ho un errore con la stampante"durante la stampa si è verificato il seguente errore il pacchetto cupsyscommon non è disponibile"
<Akhilleus> lo fa con i pdf
<Akhilleus> in pratica non stampa i pdf,qualcuno puo' aiutarmi???
<Akhilleus> ma puo' essere che in un canale di supporto nessuno risponde????
<papasmurf> ciao a tutti
<Guest14312> vorrei installare qualche estensione della gnome-shell
<Guest14312> ho seguito qualche guida, tra cui questa: http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-installare-nuovi-temi-per.html
<Guest14312> ma non sono ancora riuscito ad installare nulla
<Guest14312> mi viene detto di andare a questo indirizzo : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<Guest14312> e di cliccare su ON per poi confermare
<Guest14312> ma io non vedo ne il pulsando ON ne la conferma
<Guest14312> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<tuocuggino> devi cliccare su off
<tuocuggino> e diventa on
<Guest14312> dove trovo l'off?
<tuocuggino> a sinistra dell'icona verde accanto a user theme
<Guest14312> se avvio gnome-tweak-tool perchè non vedo nessun estensione sotto la voce 'estensioni shell'?
<Guest14312> non vedo nulla di tutto ciò
<tuocuggino> xk non hai installato nessuna estensione presum
<tuocuggino> o
<Guest14312> ok, ma non riesco a capire come devo fare per installare le estensioni
<tuocuggino> !qualcuno | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tuocuggino> lo fai dal sito https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Guest14312> ok, su quel sito vedo tutte le estensioni, clicco su una di esse ma poi non riesco ad installarla
<tuocuggino> ma hai installato gnome-shell?
<Guest14312> si
<tuocuggino> ti da qualche errore?
<Guest14312> ok, forse ho trovato l'errore
<Guest14312> Avviso del window manager: Lo schermo 0 sul display «:0» ha già un window manager; provare a utilizzare l'opzione --replace per sostituirlo.
<Guest14312> come faccio a sostituirlo?
<tuocuggino> da dove salta fuori questo?
<Guest14312> quando eseguo il comando 'gnome-shell'
<tuocuggino> ovvio, stai avviando gnome shell quando è già attivo
<Guest14312> ok
<tuocuggino> cmq devi aspettare il parere di qualcun altro
<tuocuggino> non sono molto esperto in materia
<Guest14312> capito
<massy> posso essere di aiuto??
<Guest14312> si
<Guest14312> sto cercando di installare qualche estensione su gnome-shell
<Guest14312> quando avvio gnome-tweak-tool e vado nella sezione 'estensioni della shell' non vedo nulla
<massy> okay
<massy> mmm
<massy> strtano
<Guest14312> se vado a questa url per scaricare qualche estensione
<Guest14312> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<Guest14312> non vedo alcun pulsante per il download
<Guest14312> devo per caso rimuovere prima unity per usare gnome-shell?
<massy> allora
<massy> mo ti spiego, da come ho capito io
<Guest14312> ok
<massy> hai cliccato su extension homepage?
<massy> ti da una lista completa di estensioni penso
<Guest14312> si
<massy> bon siccome io da questo passo in avanti non posso farlo perche ho completamente disinstallato unity e tutte le sue dipendenze
<massy> e non ho gniome shell ma mate desktop environment
<massy> vedi tu da solo/a come puioi fare
<massy> ciao simonaG
<simonaG> ciao
<Guest14312> uhm.. ok sono punto da capo
<massy> cmq se vuoi un consiglio aspetta qualcuno piu esperto, io son un neofita
<marcox88> salve a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu server 12.10 configuro la rete su statica con i vari parametri ma anche se configurata correttamente mi da dei problemmi
<giuliodr> buonasera
<giuliodr> posso fare una domanda?
<giuliodr> Download done. sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg: errore nell'elaborare oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lstato di errore 1 Configurazione di playonlinux (4.1.8)... gconf-schemas è /usr/sbin/gconf-schemas Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg r
<massy> praticamente hai installato java
<giuliodr> come mai quando installo mi si presentano sempre gli errori di cui sopra?
<massy> ed è andatam ale
<giuliodr> infatti
<massy> posso farti io na domanda??
<giuliodr> dipende dalla12.04?
<massy> no
<massy> dove lo hai scaricato
<giuliodr> ubuntu?
<massy> no, il java dove lo hai preso?
<massy> perche io ho installato java 7 oracle e nn ho nessun problema di quel tipo
<giuliodr> e... bella domanda .. mi sembra che lìho scaricato dal sito di java
<massy> mo ti passo il link dove ce una guida su come installare java
<giuliodr> magari!!!!
<massy> per ubuntu
<giuliodr> vuoi la email?
<massy> http://blog.mrwebmaster.it/2012/05/01/installare-java-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<massy> non mi serve la mail
<massy> segui la guida pulisci la cronologia, e usa il ppa 2 dove ti da anche jre
<giuliodr> ci vado subito
<massy> è testato lo appena usato anche io
<giuliodr> grazie sei stato molto gentile
<massy> e nessun problema
<massy> figurati
<giuliodr> io uso linux per alcuni programmi di controllo interfacce radio tipo SDRSharp... non so se conosci
<giuliodr> oppure gnuradio
<giuliodr> ok massy ti lascio grazie e auguri 2013
<massy> non conosco
<massy> auguri anche a te
<massy> sorry ma sto impegnato
<giuliodr> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg: errore nell'elaborare oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<giuliodr> qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta per risolvere il problema di cui sopra????
<massy> ma hai disinstallato cio che è vecchio
<giuliodr> si
<massy> e hai fatto pulizia
<massy> bene bene
<giuliodr> si ho usato i comandi suggeriti nella webpage che mi hai dato
<massy> ok allora fai così
<massy> da terminale copia e incolla sti comandi
<massy> sudo apt-get install deborphan
<massy> sudo su
<massy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<massy> serve per eliminare definitivamwente i pacchetti e le dipendenze orfane
<giuliodr> fatto
<massy> ora rifai l'installazione di java
<massy> stavolta dovrebbe andare
<giuliodr> procedo anche se mi dà stato di errore 1?
<massy> come stato di errore 1? mmm
<massy> strano a me nn ha dato nessun errore
<giuliodr> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg: errore nell'elaborare oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 Segnalazione apport non scritta poiché è stato raggiunto il valore massimo di MaxReports         Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dp
<massy> tutto filato liscio
<giuliodr> ripete sempre la stessa tiritera....
<massy> mmm
<giuliodr> mi sa che ciò un casino nel pc
<massy> senti allora fain a cosa, parcheggia il nick qua e aspetta che arrivi qualcuno piu esperto di me
<giuliodr> grazie comunque massy... ne sai sempre più di me
<massy> ogni tanto manda sta tiritera con la tua domanda
<giuliodr> ciao
<massy> giulio guarda se ti dicessi oggi quel che ho combinato al mio ubuntu
<massy> ti mettresti a ridere
<giuliodr> se istallo la nuova versione.... pensi che migliora?
<Daniele> buona sera a tutti!
<Daniele> chi posso disturbare per una consulenza ?
<Daniele> Bene, grazie lo stesso! Buone Feste a tutti!
<tuocuggino> lol
<vlt> lol
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> mi suggerite un modo per avviare la live 12.10 senza compiz ?
<nicotano> buonasera
<enzotib> sacarde, che problema hai?
<sacarde> speravo si potesse non far partire compiz all'avvio della live
<sacarde> magari con un parametro al kernel
<enzotib> sacarde, questa è la tua soluzione ad un problema che ancora non hai espresso
<sacarde> non ho bisogno di accelerazione grafica
<sacarde> afk
<Guest87937> Salve a tutti! se installo una distro basata su redHat, posso installare pacchetti debian? Grazier
<enzotib> Guest87937, chiedilo a redhat
<enzotib> anche se mi pare una domanda poco utile, redhat fornisce tantissimi pacchetti, un po' come debian, quindi quale sarebbe la convenienza?
<Guest87937> infinite scuse per la 'stupidità' della mia domanda
<BARATTIN> ciao, io ho installato ubuntu in bual boot con w7 però non riesco ad entrare su ubuntu
<BARATTIN> come posso fare?
<tuocuggino> BARATTIN, hai installato prima ubuntu e dopo w7?
<BARATTIN> tuocuggino prima w7
<tuocuggino> mmm lo vedi grub?
<BARATTIN> tuocuggino grub?
<tuocuggino> la schermata dove scegli windows o ubuntu quando avvi il p
<tuocuggino> pc
<BARATTIN> no...
<tuocuggino> hai più di un disco fisso?
<tuocuggino> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1263&Itemid=33
<tuocuggino> sei di belluno?
<BARATTIN> si si!
<BARATTIN> ho 2 dischi e sono da belluno!
<tuocuggino> alpago?
<BARATTIN> esatto!
<tuocuggino> chies? lol io sono di farra
<BARATTIN> esatto!
<BARATTIN> lol!
<BARATTIN> barattin!! lol!
<tuocuggino> :D
<tuocuggino> cmq penso che grub non è installato nel disco giusto
<tuocuggino> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=406876
<BARATTIN> devo seguire questa?
<BARATTIN> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<EBiForE> posso chiedere una cosa di windows  ? ???
<EBiForE> non sopporto windows da sempre problemi
<EBiForE> praticamnte pigiando -
<EBiForE> mi spunta la scritta volum verde
<EBiForE> qualcuno sa come rimettere la tastiera apposto  ? ?
<EBiForE> già provao a reinstallare driver
<nicola> chi sa dirmi la gravità di quello che ho fatto?
<nicola> In pratica ho un aces aspire one d250 sul quale vi erano sia ubuntu che windows xp
<nicola> volendo eliminare ubuntu ho lanciato il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<nicola> sennonché, al riavvio ho ricevuto il messaggio "Missing operating system"
<nicola> e non è più ripartito il netbook né con linux né con win né con nulla
<nicola> secondo voi è risolvibile?
<EBiForE> si hai il cd/dvd di windows 7 ? ?
<nicola> no
<nicola> tra l'altro è un netbook che non ha lettore cd
<EBiForE> hmm oppure si puo fare con alcuni comandi da ubuntu unattimo
<EBiForE> ubuntu lo hai installato da ciavetta immagino
<EBiForE> allora avvi ubuntu da chiavetta in live e poi segui questo http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ripristinare-il-bootloader-di-windows-7.html
<EBiForE> ps hai installato ubuntu da chiavetta usb  ? ?
<nicola> all'epoca si
<EBiForE> o hai installato ubuntu da windows facendo installa accanto a windows usando wubi.exe  ? ?
<nicola> veramente nn ricordo perché è passato tanto tempo
<nicola> cmq è stato installato da chiavetta
<EBiForE> ti serve di avviare ubuntu live da chiavetta e poi seguire questo http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ripristinare-il-bootloader-di-windows-7.html
<nicola> oggi ho provato a scaricare la nuova versione di ubuntu
<nicola> però mi da questo messaggio
<EBiForE> ne basta anche una vecchia va bene uguale
<nicola> Syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<EBiForE> hai un altro pc con windows   ? ?
<nicola> si, posso recuperarlo
<EBiForE> quindi puoi avviare ubuntu da chiavetta
<EBiForE> mi pare di capire
<nicola> no perchè mi da il messaggio Syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<EBiForE> con cosa hai messo ubuntu su chiavetta  ? ?
<EBiForE> usi universalbootinstaller ? ?
<nicola> unebootin
<EBiForE> allora con universal boot installer metti ubuntu su chiavetta (se hai dati togli lopzione che la formatta)
<EBiForE> asp ti linko il rpogramma da usare
<EBiForE> devo andare a mangiare piu tardi ci sei  ? ? ?
<EBiForE> oppure mi di la mail e ti scrivo li
<nicola> piemonts@libero.it
<nicola> sto andando via anch'io
<EBiForE> ok dopo mangiato ti scrivo
<EBiForE> se ci risei qui per me va bene lo stesso
<nicola> ti ringrazio, sei gentilissimo
<EBiForE> a dopo sulla chat
<nicola> no, sto chiudendo l'ufficio
<EBiForE> se non ti vedo in chat ti mando una mail
<EBiForE> ùa ok
<EBiForE> ti mando una mail
<nicola> ok, grazie ;=)
<nicola> e buon appetito...
<Guest11815> salve non sono molto esperto di ubuntu
<Gaggo> ciao, come si cambiano i dns su ubuntu nel 2012?
<Guest11815> volevo sapere la crack di un gioco per esempio gta san andreas dove va messa ?
<Gaggo> perchè /etc/resolv.conf mi dice "NON TOCCARE, È AUTOGENERATO, SEI UN PAZZO!"
<Gaggo> e resolvconf mi ignora
<Gaggo> e presto mangerò le palle di Guest11815
<Guest11815> gaggo che vuoi
<Gaggo> (nonchè del primo che mi dice "usa il network manager")
<Guest11815> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Guest11815> salve non sono molto esperto di ubuntu, se scarico un gioco come ad esempio GTA san andreas la crack dove va messa per far si che il gioco parta?
<Guest11815> il gioco l' ho già installato
<Gaggo> grazie lo stesso, ho seguito questa http://www.ubuntututorials.com/set-dns-server-ubuntu-12-04/
<achab> buons
<achab> buonasera  tutti
<achab> c'è qualcuno che può indicarmi come installare i driver wireless su pc dopo avere installato ubuntu?
<chry>          !
<chry> ciao ragazzi ho dei problemi con la connessione wifi in ubuntu ce qlc disposto ad aiutarmi??
<chry> ???
<Robbonzo> chry, spara
<chry> grande zii
<chry> niente ho cancellato unity riportandomi a gnome classic e nel riavviare tutto
<chry> connessione wifi nn e piu possibile
<chry> mi dice wireless non gestito
<Robbonzo> il comando iwconfig cosa restituisce?
<chry> mi vede la unica connessione disponibile (la mia)
<chry> pero dal desk non la vede proprio
<Robbonzo> e non ti ci riesci a connettere tramite network manager?
<chry> stai parlando con un super principiante cmq non credo di averlo cm pacchetto
<ParanoidAndroid> night all
<chry> ti prego nn dire cosi... e grave?? ho solo modificato lo stile grafico....
<Robbonzo> tramite l'icona nel pannello non riesci a visualizzare la rete?
<chry> no per visualizzarla devo andare su terminale e iwconfig
<chry> da desk non esiste
<chry> aspe aspe
<chry> ho riprovato il comando ora da terminale
<chry> e mi dice che il comando nn puo essere localizato perche nn e incluso nella variabile d ambiente path
<chry> dice che ho la mancanza di privilegi
<chry> insistendo anche con il comando sudo !!! la cosa nn cambia
<Robbonzo> il comando iwconfig?
<chry> yes
<chry> cmq adesso girin girando mi da problemi di permessi root ecc mi chiede anche di controllare account service se installato correttamente
<chry> ma senza internet nn posso fare nulla
<jester-> chry: ma che razza di distro hai
<chry> distro???
<jester-> eh distribuzione
<chry> se intendi la versione.... ubuntu 12.04 server
<jester-> hai una ubuntu senza network manager e chiede permessi strani
<jester-> chry: server non ha grafica
<chry> si hai ragione in principio lo era
<chry> poi ho aggiunto la desk
<jester-> e poi cosa hai aggiunto per avere la grafica
<jester-> i cazzilli ce li hanno i vari ambienti grafici
<chry> ubuntu 12.04 e tutto quello che so
<jester-> install ubuntu-desktop e gnome-session-fallback
<Robbonzo> ma network manager l'hai installato?
<Robbonzo> eh esatto
<jester-> che poi  avrai le varie fui ma è un controsenso
<jester-> chry: perché una server?
<chry> io personalmente no.....so solo ke prima di cancellare il pachetto unity tutto filava
<jester-> per 7 o 8 pc in pan domestica o piccolo ufficio basta e avanza una desktop normale
<jester-> chry: sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop e gnome-session-fallback
<chry> server?? jester io prima di scaricare ubuntu non ne sapevo neanche l esistenza
<chry> :)
<jester-> chry: <chry> se intendi la versione.... ubuntu 12.04 server
<Robbonzo> e ti sei complicato la vita scaricando l'edizione server? :)
<jester-> essendo pure niubbo
<jester-> mi pare
<chry> sono in pachico completo...dopo 15 anni di window mi ritrovo a non capirci piu un cxx
<jester-> winz ti fa pure il caffè, qui è un po diverso
<jester-> chry: sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop  gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> poi al login scegli gnomi classico
<jester-> che unity fa venire i vermi
<chry> lo tolto apposta
<jester-> mo lo rimette ma userai gnome-classic
<Robbonzo> io mi ci trovo bene (ma è meglio non sollevare la questione) :)
<jester-> sembra che qualcuno sia convinto che messo su cellofoni e tablet farà fuori iOS e il suo clone android
<chry> pare che stia scaricando il pachetto
<chry> :)
<jester-> sono un po di pacchetti
<jester-> chry: sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop  gnome-session-fallback
<chry> gdm o lightdm????
<jester-> lightdm
<jester-> è più fighetto
<chry> :)
<chry> niubbo e come uno che nn se ne intende trp vero???
<chry> per essere delicato...
<Robbonzo> jester-, dubito, almeno per un bel po' di tempo
<jester-> chry: più o meno significa novizio
<chry> immaginavo.... si infatti me la sono complicata parecchio la vita scaricando server
<chry> ho cancellato definitivamente window per poi ritrovarmi con una schermata bianco nero
<chry> senza sapere che cosa mai fosse
<Robbonzo> ti deve aver fatto una buona impressione
<chry> si inizialmente la cosa e risultata strana
<chry> ho pensato ma linux non e cosi!!! poi con un galaxi poket sono arrivato alla desk leggendo i forum
<chry> e ora sono 3 giorni che ci scervello dentro
<chry> e al finale di cio la cosa nn si e risolta riavviato il problema perssite
<jester-> chry:  finito riavvii e poi alla login clicchi la rotellina accanto al box user e scegli gnomi classico
<jester-> se non gli dici di usare gnome mica lo fa
<chry> jester un giorno kissa ti incontro da qlc parte e ti offro un caffe
<chry> :) grazie x l aiuto
<chry> ;)
<jester-> de nada
<chry> asta luego tio
<supfabbb> ciao a tutti
<supfabbb> ragazzi sentite
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-29
<supfabbb> ragazzi sulle impostazioni di rete, cosa devo mettere?
<supfabbb> ho messo ethernet automatico è giustp?
<superr1> giorno
<Guest22798> salve, ho scaricato dei film e li ho messi sulla pennetta. poi ho inserito la pennetta nel decoter. i film si vedono ma la maggior parte non si sentono. c'è un modo per far sì che si sentano?
<Guest22798> nel decoter della tv
<Guest22798> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gurucambio> salve, ho scaricato dei film e li ho messi sulla pennetta. poi ho inserito la pennetta nel decoter. i film si vedono ma la maggior parte non si sentono. c'è un modo per far sì che si sentano?
<papasmurf> ciao
<Guest28657> ho il seguente problema, dopo aver installato gnome-shell al posto della unity su ubuntu 12.10 il sistema continua ad avere dei crash
<timida> ciao
<timida> io ho un problema con ubuntu non riesco ad instarlo perchè mi chiede i seguenti programmi
<Fetentone> ok... allora vediamo come posso fare a rendere la mia navigazione più sicura... non far vedere l'IP per esempio e poi poter osservare quante connessioni sono attive nel mio modem... è possibile?
<Cloddius> Salve a tutti...
<daniele> Ciao ragazzi, Spero potete aiutarmi.
<daniele> Sono giorni che provo ma senza risultati, non riesco a caricare nessun file su plex. Praticamente quando indicizzo la libreria vedo il percorso fino a /home/daniele tutto quello che viene dopo nelle impostazioni di plex non vengono viste.
<daniele> Ho provato comunque ad inserire dei video nella cartella home ma nella scansione della libreria non trova nessun file. Con windows lo usato e funziona tutto correttamente  . Qualcuno conosce la soluzione ?
<enzotib> daniele, cos'è plex?
<daniele> enzotib, è un media server
<enzotib> daniele, è nei repo?
<Cloddius> Io invece ho un problema di "masterizzazione" dato che vorrei masterizzare il file ISO su pen drive e fare il boot da lì, ma appena provo a masterizzarla con "rufus" mi dice errore nell'estrazione di un file... Secondo voi devo riscaricare il file ISO daccapo? Magari è un errore di download?
<daniele> enzotib, si si
<enzotib> daniele, come si chiama il pacchetto?
<enzotib> Cloddius, le pendrive non si masterizzano
<daniele> enzotib, basta scrivere plex su ubuntu software center
<Cloddius> Volevo dire scrivere il file ISO sulla pennina...
<enzotib> daniele, non trovo nessun plex
<enzotib> Cloddius, la penna è inserita?
<Cloddius> Si....
<enzotib> Cloddius, che iso è?
<Cloddius> 12.10
<enzotib> Cloddius, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo fdisk -l, poi l'output lo metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Cloddius
<ubot-it> Cloddius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cloddius> Non ho Ubuntu D:
<Cloddius> Lo voglio installare ma non ho DVD vergini, quindi volevo metterlo su pennina per il boot da li...
<daniele> enzotib, http://postimage.org/image/69y9h0n53/
<Cloddius> Mi da questo errore "Error reading ISO9660 file /.disk/casper-uuid-generic at LSN 380959"
<enzotib> !usbwin | Cloddius
<ubot-it> Cloddius: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> daniele, dpkg -l | plex
<enzotib> !pastebin | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cloddius> Grazie mille!
<anubi|ux31e> aloa
<enzotib> daniele, scusa, il comando esatto è dpkg -l | grep plex
<anubi|ux31e> ho un problemone con samba
<anubi|ux31e> http://pastebin.com/kfLAtvqA
<anubi|ux31e> ho cercato disperatamente ma no ho trovato nulla
<enzotib> anubi|ux31e, non fare il furbo, qui si dà supporto solo per ubuntu :)
<Fetentone> daniele, enzotib Plex è un programma a pagamento: si acquista!
<anubi|ux31e> dai su
<anubi|ux31e> non essere così fiscale ;P
<enzotib> Fetentone, lo immaginavo
<anubi|ux31e> eheheheh
<enzotib> anubi|ux31e, ho letto di là, e cercavo di risponderti, ma non qui
<daniele> Fetentone, no per ubuntu è gratutito
<anubi|ux31e> okkk
<lucaspol> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> daniele, ma non è nei repo ufficiali
<Cloddius> Mi da in tutti i file "File is broken" D:
<Cloddius> HHHHEEEELLP ç____ç
<Fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniele> enzotib, Essendo nel software center credevo ci fosse il supporto cmq questo è l'output del comando che mi hai dato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475236/
<enzotib> Cloddius, chi te lo dà?
<Cloddius> Universal USB Installer...
<enzotib> daniele, apt-cache policy plexmediaserver
<lucaspol> c'e' qualche una anima che mi puo' suggerire programma per gestire le foto in raw per linux??
<Cloddius> Insomma PenDriveLinux
<enzotib> Cloddius, forse non hai scaricato bene la iso, riprova
<Cloddius> Ora riprovo...
<daniele> enzotib, N: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto plexmediaserve
<Fetentone> daniele, enzotib http://imagebin.org/240952
<Cloddius> come faccio dopo a verificarla?
<enzotib> daniele, una r finale
<daniele> ok
<enzotib> !md5 | Cloddius
<ubot-it> Cloddius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<lucaspol> c'e' qualche una anima che mi puo' suggerire programma per gestire le foto in raw per linux?
<daniele> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475242/
<Cloddius> Grazie mille a tutti quanti :D Ora vado, buone feste e felice 2013! ;)
<enzotib> daniele, come vedi è un PPA che hai aggiunto tu
<enzotib> lucaspol, che significa "in raw"?
<daniele> enzotib, perciò ?  problema mio :D ?
<enzotib> daniele, eh sì
<daniele> enzotib, ookkk
<enzotib> daniele, sennò chiedi in chat se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniele> enzotib, ok ora provo, grazie ;)
<enzotib> torno tra qualche minuto
<lucaspol> enzotib e' un formato fotograafico dele cameredigitali
<enzotib> lucaspol, che camera hai? tutte quelle che conosco usano jpg
<lucaspol> reflex canon 600d
<enzotib> !info dcraw
<ubot-it> dcraw (source: dcraw): decode raw digital camera images. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.99-1build1 (quantal), package size 169 kB, installed size 417 kB
<lucaspol> capisco e' un plugin per la gestione del frmato di file...
<Guest49099> sto usando per la prima volta linux e devo installare skype... ho gia' scaricato la versione per linux ma non riesco ad lanciare l'installazione
<Guest49099> come si fa ad installare skype? ringrazio anticipatamente....
<Davide_G> l'estensione e .deb?
<Guest49099> si esatto
<Davide_G> se sei con ubuntu basta che clicchi 2 volte e si apre l'ubuntu software center
<enzotib> !skype Guest49099
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> !skype | Guest49099
<ubot-it> Guest49099: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Guest49099> ho provato ma non viene lanciata l'installazione
<Guest49099> ahhh
<Guest49099> grazie ora ci provo
<Davide_G> se no lo fai da terminale
<Guest49099> ubuntu mi si e' chiuso improvvisamente ... ho riavviato e tutto e'piu' lento
<Guest49099> ora installo la ver 12.04
<Guest49099> ci sentiamo piu' tardi.... grazie intanto per l'aiuto
<superfabb> ciao son caduto
<superfabb> come faccio a ripristinare  la mia scheda di rete?
<superfabb> inavvertitamente ho cancellato le impostazioni di default
<superfabb> come faccio a ripristinare?
<enzotib> cosa hai cancellato?
<superfabb> rete via cavo
<superfabb> non posso ripristinare?
<superfabb> ora è impostato su ethernet automatica
<barder> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare xubuntu sul mio netbook, mi consigliate di mantenere cmq win7 oppure posso tranquillamente formattare e tenere solo xubuntu
<barder> ...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leonardomilleuno> ciao jester, hai letto al mia richiesta?
<barder> ciao, jester ti chiedo un consiglio: vorrei installare xubuntu sul mio netbook, mi consigliate di mantenere cmq win7 oppure posso tranquillamente formattare e tenere solo xubuntu
<jester-> barder: a mio parere winz serve sempre
<jester-> 2 cavalli sono meglio di uno, non va uno usi l'altro e in questo caso non mangiano
<Akhilleus> ho installato ubuntu-restricted-extras ma in alcune pagine il java non lo vede dovrei installare quelo di oracle ???
<barder> quanto spazio mi consigli di dare a xubuntu? io ho 160 gb e 1gb di ram
<leonardomilleuno> vanno bene due partizioni primarie e una swap di 3 Gb per due o.s. ubuntu affiancati?
<jester-> barder: totale o 160 solo per linux
<jester-> lelamal: dipende sempre da quello che poi ci metti come dati, per il sistema / 15 gb bastano e avanzano, il resto se lo ciucciano i dati
<barder_> scusami jester, mi ero disconnesso
<barder_> d'accordo
<jester-> barder_:  totale o 160 solo per linux
<barder_> quindi lascio 15 gb a win
<barder_> ehm scusami
<jester-> barder_: no, intendi che la / (root) di linux su 15 gb ci sta comoda
<barder_> va bene, considerando che win lo terrò solo come sicurezza posso togliergli più spazio ossibile o c'è un minimo consigliato?
<jester-> poi è la home quella dove ci metti i dati, cioè porni documenti e palle varie
<jester-> barder_: darei un 50 gighi a winz
<barder_> ok, grazie
<leonardomilleuno> ma teoricamente la root e la home andrebbero in due partizioni diverse o cosa?
<leonardomilleuno> nn è chiaro
<leonardomilleuno> eppoi come si fa a installarli uno in ognuna?
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: è facoltativo avere la home separata su altra partizione
<leonardomilleuno> scusa la domanda diretta
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: se non specifichi una partizione da montare come home l'installer cera la home (cartella nome user) nella stessa partizione di /
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: esempio
<leonardomilleuno> ah, era questo il punto..... di mount intendo!
<leonardomilleuno> dimmi
<jester-> si crea una opartizione da 15 giga per / mettiamo sia sda3
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<jester-> poi si crea una partizione per la home anche su altro hd e mettiamo che sia sdb2
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<jester-> in installazione si scglie manuale
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<jester-> si va su sda3 e si mofica; usare come ext4, formattare montare come /
<leonardomilleuno> è per capire, poi la faccio auto
<leonardomilleuno> ok
<jester-> poi si evidenzia sdb2 (la home) usare come ext4 formattare montare come /home
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: i vantaggio è che se devi reinstallare il sistema seceglierai di non foirmattare la home
<jester-> oppure da usare in comune con altra distro ubuntu
<jester-> dopo la prima installazione al home separata non si formatta piu
<Akhilleus> qualcuno è cosi gentile che mi da una info???
<jester-> Akhilleus: dica
<leonardomilleuno> grazie j sei un amico
<Akhilleus> ho installato ubuntu restricted extras che contiene già il java. sono andato per fare un test di velocita con chromium e mi chiedeva di installare java,ho messo openjdk 7:adesso ne ho 2????
<Akhilleus> tuttavia non funziona neppur equello
<jester-> Akhilleus: le java open non sono il massimo
<Akhilleus> rimuovo dunque???
<jester-> Akhilleus: togli tutti gli icesticazz e le java opne
<Akhilleus> e cosa metto?
<Akhilleus> openjdk 7 ok ma vallo a capire cosa ha installato ubuntu restricted extras
<jester-> Akhilleus: cerca icedtea e sega tutto
<jester-> e pore jdek
<jester-> Akhilleus: poi
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get update
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk8-installer
<Akhilleus> e come rimuovo quello che ha installato ubuntu restricted extras???
<jester-> Akhilleus: non server rimouvere restricted che ha altra roba utile
<Akhilleus> quindi pasticcio e lascio ambedue???
<jester-> apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -L
<jester-> apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<jester-> apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep jdk e fa vedere nel paste
<jester-> !paste | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475523/
<jester-> o meglio ancora installa synaptic, po apri e poi  cerchi per nome icedtea e poi jdk quindi rimuovi quelli in verde
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475527/
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo dpkg --purge icedtea-7-jre-jamvm:amd64
<jester-> Akhilleus: quindi
<jester-> <jester-> Akhilleus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> <jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> <jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk8-installer
<Akhilleus> aggiungo il repository prima giusto?
<jester-> per forza
<jester->  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk8-installer
<clic2000> Ciao a tutti !
<Akhilleus> Il pacchetto "oracle-jdk8-installer" non ha candidati da installare
<clic2000> Posso fare 1 domanda ?
<Akhilleus> Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono:
<Akhilleus>   oracle-java8-installer
<jester->  sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<Akhilleus> devi rimetterlo?
<jester-> spe
<jester->  sudo apt-get install  oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> basta e avanza
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475548/
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Akhilleus> fatto sta installando ma mi sa che si è pasticciato tutto tra rimozioni e installazioni
<jester-> Akhilleus: apt è piuttosto intelligente se ci sono conflitti avvisa
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Akhilleus> riusciresti pure per favore a far si che la mia stampante funzioni,ho provatoo di tutto,guide etc ma nex è riuscito ad aiutarmi
<Akhilleus> lo scanner nn va mai
<jester-> Akhilleus: che roba è
<Akhilleus> nessuna delle 2 stamanti che ho
<Akhilleus> brother mfc-j220
<Akhilleus> e samsung ml-1670
<jester-> samsung mi pare passii driver linux
<Akhilleus> x quella no purtroppo
<Akhilleus> ho seguito mpure una guida
<Akhilleus> http://www.osside.net/?p=6949
<jester-> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<Akhilleus> si fatto ma nn va cmq
<Akhilleus> stampa ma lo scanner non va
<Akhilleus> simple-scan neppure avviato con root
<Akhilleus> perse le speranze
<jester-> manca il driver dello scanner, guarda nel link che ti ho incollato sopra
<Akhilleus> li ho messi
<Akhilleus> brscan3 e pure toolkey
<Akhilleus> nn vanno
<Akhilleus> magari è lubuntu che nn va
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> non è il driver giusto o non è installato correttamente
<clic2000> notebook HP 630  processore P6200 2133 Mhz  Ram 4 Gb  bios ver F.18  dualboot  windows 7 64bit ubuntu 12.10  Dopo aver aggiornato Ubuntu (alla versione 12.10) con windows 7 chiuso in ibernazione non mi è + possibile avviare windows 7  Errore segnalato : Errore lettura disco ctrl+ alt + canc per riavviare. Ubuntu si avvia normalmente. Si tratta di una coincidenza oppure è successo qualcosa durante l'aggiornamento ? Grazie  Giuse
<Akhilleus> rifaccio tutto da capo se mi aiuti
<jester-> clic2000: non dovvrebbe centrare ma da ubuntu prova a fare sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> Akhilleus: segui passo la giuda che hai incollato
<Akhilleus> cmq   TEST DI NAVIGAZIONE
<Akhilleus> Non è stato possibile caricare correttamente il test di navigazione.
<Akhilleus> Il test per funzionare richiede l'uso di una Java Virtual Machine Sun versione 1.6.0_11 o superiore.
<Akhilleus> Probabilmente la JVM richiesta non è installata.
<Akhilleus> Accedi a Java.com e scarica la Java Virtual Machine adatta per il tuo sistema.
<Akhilleus> A fine installazione è necessario accedere al portale di aiuto con un nuovo browser.
<jester-> Akhilleus: ma lo installato il java8?
<Akhilleus> certo
<Akhilleus> sarà la pagina
<Akhilleus> forse
<Akhilleus> come verifico java????
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<clic2000> scusami jester ma dovresti dirmi passo passo cosa fare ... non conosco bene ubuntu
<Akhilleus> di nuovo il 7???
<Akhilleus> cioè dovrei rimettere jdk7????
<Akhilleus> ..allora non ho concluso nulla
<jester-> clic2000: apri un terminale e sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<clic2000> provo
<jester-> Akhilleus dpkg -l | grep jdk che risponde
<Akhilleus> nulla
<Akhilleus> vuoto
<Akhilleus> come nn facesse nulla
<Ellie_000> ho installato la versione ubuntu 12.04, ho scaricato skype ed ora sto cercando di installarlo. il file di installazione e' .deb sono andata sul ubuntu software centre ed ho cliccato su installa
<jester-> Akhilleus dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Akhilleus> vuoto pure
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer
<Akhilleus> ma 1 altro java ancora???
<Ellie_000> successivamente mi e' apparso il msg "e' necessario autenticarsi per installare questo pacchetto"
<clic2000> mounting volume OK
<Ellie_000> che password devo mettere ???
<jester-> Akhilleus: non farti serghe mentali installa e basta
<jester-> Ellie_000: la pass che usi pre loggare
<jester-> per
<Ellie_000> ho provato la stessa password
<Ellie_000> ma non funziona
<clic2000> processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully
<jester-> Ellie_000: intendi la pass che chide software center?
<jester-> chiede*
<clic2000> checking the alternate boot sector OK
<jester-> clic2000: prova ad avviare winz
<clic2000> NTFS volume version is 3.1
<Ellie_000> e' la prima volta che uso linux non ho mai chiesto la pswd al software centre... intendo la login per entrare ed usare il pc
<Akhilleus> fatto!
<Akhilleus> ma ho 2 java mi sa
<clic2000> NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully
<Akhilleus> e nn va neppure sarà l apagina
<clic2000> ok riprovo
<Akhilleus> perchè il java funziona dappertutto
<jester-> Ellie_000: è la stessa pass che usi per entrare
<clic2000> stessa cosa
<jester-> Akhilleus: se funza su altri siti è logico che sia il sito farlocco
<Ellie_000> sorry ma non funziona jester
<Akhilleus> quindi sto rimettendo un java in+???
<jester-> Ellie_000: dove ce l'hai il deb
<Akhilleus> fammi capire
<clic2000> non mi fa accedere nemmeno alla partizione di ripristino
<Akhilleus> quel comando era inutire allora
<jester-> Akhilleus: linka il sito in pvt
<Ellie_000> il .deb e' sul cd
<Ellie_000> che ho creato facendo il download
<Ellie_000> da unbuntu.it
<clic2000> altri consigli ?
<LoZio> buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> clic2000, un disco di installazione di windows, e fai il ripristino
<clic2000> enzotib ....  non voglio perdere il sw ke ho su windows
<jester-> Akhilleus: in cvonclusione quello di linux pulito è pura paranoia
<jester-> dopo clean e autoremove purga tutto con sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<jester-> il solo vantaggio è lo spazio recuperato da file e lib zombi
<Akhilleus> ascolta io non capisco nulla ma fidati un tizio programmatore che aveva una distro creata da lui mi ha detto così,leggi pure sul portale di osiris
<Akhilleus> resta sempre qualcosa
<jester-> piuttosto pulire le cache e cookie dei browser
<Akhilleus> cmq 2 java non è normale
<jester-> Akhilleus: il tizio è pirla tanto
<Akhilleus> magari non fanno nulla
<Akhilleus> ma non è una cosa logica
<jester-> Akhilleus: è normale anche 27 java
<Akhilleus> è come avere messenger e amsn
<jester-> non va una il sistema usa l'altra
<Akhilleus> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`   cosa fa???
<Akhilleus> meglio di ubuntu tweak
<jester-> toglie roba zombi non piu collegata a niente ma se rimane danno non fa
<jester-> tweak fa pure danni
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<jester-> un paio di semplici stringhe sicure
<Akhilleus> mi aiuteresti per lo scanner puoi????
<enzotib> Akhilleus, e può fallire, per come è scritto
<enzotib> chiavica di comandi che ancora vanno in giro per il mondo
<clic2000> jester non so se hai letto l'esito della prova ke mi hai consigliato fare  ..... non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> clic2000: sa di winz a buone donne
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> clic2000: scaricati supergrubcd e prova ad avviarlo con quello
<francesco_> ogni volta che cerco di scaricare un programma dal software center non me lo fa scaricare e mi dice "richiede l'istallazione di pacchetti non fidati".... c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<jester-> clic2000: fai anche un sudo update-grub e fa vedere che combina
<enzotib> francesco_, apri un terminale
<francesco_> si
<enzotib> francesco_, e fai sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> francesco_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475652/
<enzotib> francesco_, fai pure un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che non fa male
<francesco_> o aggiornati... o installati...o da rimuovere
<francesco_> o=0
<clic2000_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-21-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-21-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-32-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows Recovery Enviro
<enzotib> francesco_, ora riprova quello che prima non andava
<francesco_> ok
<jester-> !paste | clic2000_
<ubot-it> clic2000_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> niente
<gserpentino> Con gli ultimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu 12.04.1, non riesco più a caricare immagini su www.oneminutesite.it. sembra che faccia l'upload ma poi al momento di farmi visualizzare l'immagine per sceglierne le dimensioni
<francesco_> stesso problema
<gserpentino> non mi fa vedere nulla.
<clic2000_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475664/
<francesco_> hai in mente qualcosa?
<jester-> gserpentino: sa di problema del sito non del sistema
<enzotib> gserpentino, al massimo cancella la cache, o prova con un altro utente
<enzotib> (utente ubuntu, non utente del sito)
<enzotib> o con un altro profile del browser
<gserpentino> No, perche con altri PC funziona. Con la mia versione di ubuntu non carica più le foto. ho provato con l aversione 12.10, stesso problema.
<gserpentino> Altri PC che girano altri Sist.Op.
<jester-> clic2000_: i winzoz li ha trovati prova a riavviare se non parte brutto segnno yè
<jester-> clic2000_: hai 2 hd per caso?
<clic2000_> no
<jester-> riavvia winz
<clic2000_> dove trovo supergrubcd ?
<jester-> gserpentino: che brauser usi
<francesco_> enzotib, ci sei?
<jester-> clic2000_: prova a riavviare
<gserpentino> HO provato sia con Chrome che firefox. Stesso risultato.
<gserpentino> E' incredibile ... è due settimane che scambio mail con il supporto fornito dal sito...
<clic2000_> riavvio con questo ma ti seguo cmq con clic2000
<enzotib> francesco_,
<francesco_> si dimmi
<jester-> gserpentino: boh mi pare strano che sia il sistema e non il sito o il browser
<enzotib> !chi | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> francesco_, che errore ti dà? puoi anche fare uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<clic2000> non cambia na mazza ... da golf !
<enzotib> clic2000, il mio suggerimento del cd di windows?
<jester-> clic2000: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<gserpentino> jester: dove posso trovare il download della 12.04 senza il .1 finale? Vorrei fare una prova.
<clic2000> sto avviando ora
<clic2000> con cd ... solo ke è un 32 bit anzikè 64
<jester-> clic2000: o come dice enzotib fairifare il boot da cd winz
<francesco_> enzotib, quando ocerco di scaricare un qualsiasi programma da software center mi dice "richiede l'istallazione di pacchetti non fidati" e non me lo fa scaricare... ho fatto sudo apt-get update e mi da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475652/
<enzotib> francesco_, quello l'ho visto, vorrei vedere il messaggio di errore esatto
<clic2000> cmq voi escludete ke sia conseguenza dell'aggiornamento di ubuntu ?
<enzotib> francesco_, se è da terminale, metti su pastebin, se è una messagebox, fanne uno screenshot
<francesco_> enzotib,  e come devo fare
<enzotib> francesco_, lo screenshot?
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> faccio lo screehnshot
<francesco_> e dove lo inserisco lo screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> francesco_, se magari leggi i messaggi destinati a te
<gserpentino> quit
<francesco_> enzotib, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/schermatayh.png/
<enzotib> francesco_, secondo me l'output di apt-get update non lo hai copiato tutto
<enzotib> francesco_, come si chiama il pacchetto che vuoi installare?
<francesco_> enzotib, PiTiVi
<enzotib> francesco_, che se era a te, l'immagine la facevo un po' più piccola
<enzotib> francesco_, da terminale: sudo apt-get install pitivi
<enzotib> vediamo che esce
<francesco_> enzotib, me lo ha fatto scaricare... mi ha chiesto sempre dei pacchetti che non sono verificati se voglio installarli ho dato il sì e adesso è installato
<francesco_> enzotib,  ti ringrazio
<enzotib> francesco_, e grazie al cappio
<enzotib> bah
<francesco_> enzotib, ma sei permaloso eh??? :))
<enzotib> francesco_, perché vai per la tua strada e non hai risolto niente
<enzotib> hai installato un pacchetto, ma il problema ti si ripresenterà
<enzotib> ma mi raccomando, fate sempre a modo vostro, che vi troverete bene
<francesco_> enzotib, e come risolvere il problema?
<francesco_> enzotib, dimmi che devo fare... e io lo faccio
<enzotib> ora ho da fare altro, arrangiati
<francesco_> enzotib, grazie cmq, ma nonostante tutto sei simpatico
<francesco_> enzotib, quando sei libero me lo fai sapere..... e risolviamo..se ti va
<enzotib> ok
<frank01> ciao ragazzi
<frank01> ho un problema!!!1
<frank01> Il mio netbook alcune volte si accende, altre no...Ho dedotto che è un problema di file system danneggiato.
<frank01> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<frank01> Ma c'è nessuno!!!!????
<jester-> frank01: non si accende un che senso
<frank01> jester: non parte come se non riuscisse ad accedere all'hd
<frank01> jester: infatti ho aperto il gestore dischi e quando clicco su controlla e ripara file system mi da un errore
<jester-> frank01: quandi vedi il led power acceso, tenta di partire?
<jester-> frank01: piu che il fs sa di hd ciucco
<jester-> frank01: sudo touch /force fsck
<jester-> frank01: sudo touch /forcefsck
<frank01> jester: il led rimane piantato su disegnino hd
<jester-> riavvii e se non guarisce procurati hd nuovo prima che scleri del tutto
<frank01> jester: devo dare il comando ta te consigliato da terminale?
<jester-> frank01: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> frank01: al boot fa lo scandisk
<jester-> frank01: ultima risorsa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<frank01> jester: Nel caso in cui fosse davvero l'hd mi conviene fare un backup?
<jester-> frank01: sicuramente si
<frank01> jester: cosa mi consigli di usare per il backup?
<jester-> grsync
<jester-> è grafico
<jester-> fai il backup della home e sei a posto
<frank01> jester: una volta fatto il backup posso ripristinare il tutto sempre da grsync?
<jester-> frank01: yess quello è lo scopo del backup
<jester-> del sistema te ne freghi, che insteresa è la home con i dati e le impostazioni
<frank01> jester: ma cosa ne pensi dell'utima release quantal?
<frank01> jester: ma quando fa lo scandisk al boot ripara anche eventuali cluster danneggiati?
<DoDiesis> buonasera... ho da poco installato ubuntu 12.04LTS e sembra fuinzionare correttamente. Purtroppo non so come fare per crittare tutta la casrtella home oppure alcuni file. Ricordo che era apparsa una schermata che mi chiedeva se lo volessi fare, ma io pensavo di poterlo fare più tardi. Ora non saprei come procedere... qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> frank01: il cluster danneggiato è danno fisico
<DoDiesis> Avrei anche una seconda domanda. Avevo installato ubuntu su un disco nuovo. All'avvio partiva subito ubuntu. Ora l'ho reinstallato, ma mi appare sempre grub. Che cosa devo fare per eliminarlo?
<jester-> al max con fsck -c se li segna per non essere usati
<DoDiesis> Preciso che non ho e non voglio avere altri SO
<jester-> DoDiesis: la criptatura, a mio parere, è sconsigliabile se si incrocchia oerdi tutto
<jester-> perdi*
<DoDiesis> jester: lo so. volevo solo sapere se si poteva fare dopo l'installazione. Ma non è così importante, trattandosi del computer di casa
<DoDiesis> Mi secca di più l'apparizione di grub all'avvio...
<jester-> !crypt | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<frank01> jester: quindi il comando è sudo  touch forcefsck -c  ?
<DoDiesis> Grazie ubot-it :) conosco bene quel programma. E' formidabile (sempre che uno non dimentichi mai la pw)
<jester-> frank01: sudo touch /forcefsck
<remix_tj> DoDiesis: si può fare con una procedura molto complessa che usa ecryptfs-migrate-home
<jester-> -c non penso che funzi il quel caso, lo devi fare da live
<jester-> che sarà sudo fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx lettera e numero partizione della ubuntu
<DoDiesis> remix_tj: capisco... se la procedura è molto complessa, allora rispettosamente è meglio che io ci rinunci
<DoDiesis> evtl potrei usare truecrypt
<enzotib> DoDiesis, per il grub devi modificare la configurazione in /etc/default/grub
<Akhilleus> mi dici come rimuovere oracle java 7 per favore???
<enzotib> Akhilleus, con chi ce l'hai?
<remix_tj> DoDiesis: puoi usare la guida linkata da ubot-it per fare delle cartelle cifrate singole, non tutta la home
<Akhilleus> con nessuno vorrei rimuovere java oracle 7
<Akhilleus> ho già l'8
<enzotib> Akhilleus, come l'hai messo il ?
<enzotib> il 7?
<Akhilleus> mi aveva aiutato jester
<frank01> jester: dimenticavo di dirti che ho provato ad installare da live nuovamente ubuntu e mi ha dato errore dopo la scelta della lingua
<jester-> Akhilleus: da software center o synaotic
<Akhilleus> non lo trovo
<Akhilleus> su pannello c'è
<jester-> frank01: se hd è malato non c'è cura, puo solo peggiorare
<frank01> jester: ok grazie
<DoDiesis> grazie per le dritte.... enzotib : come modifico detta configurazione? corro qualche pericolo di fare casini?
<enzotib> DoDiesis, no, nessun rischio particolare
<DoDiesis> remix_tj: ok. proverò ad usare quella guida che mi ha indicato ubot-it
<enzotib> DoDiesis, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<DoDiesis> enzotib: devo usare il terminale no? (domanda tipica da principiante)
<jester-> Akhilleus: il pacchetto è oracle-java8-installer
<enzotib> DoDiesis, sì
<Akhilleus> voglio togliere solo il 7
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ora ci provo
<enzotib> DoDiesis, poi ti dico cosa modificare
<Akhilleus> oracle 7 console ed oracle 7visualvm
<jester-> Akhilleus: in synaptic cerca oracle per nome
<jester-> o nel softcenter
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ci sono
<Akhilleus> ok provo
<jester-> oracle-java7-installer
<jester-> oracle-jdk7-installer
<enzotib> DoDiesis, GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<enzotib> DoDiesis, dovrebbe essere a 10 attualmente
<enzotib> DoDiesis, e poi altro
<DoDiesis> enzotib: esatto, è a 10. Ora lo metto a 0
<Akhilleus> tolti ma restano nel pannello
<frank01> jester: ho aperto grsync....Per fargli prendere in considerazione solo la home, posso fare /home  ??
<enzotib> DoDiesis, poi #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   diventa GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=2    (togli il cancelletto e cambi lo 0 in 2)
<DoDiesis> bene ora lo faccio. Praticamente con questi cambiamenti che cosa ho fatto? (tanto per capire meglio)...
<jester-> frank01: per home si intende la cartella a nome utonto dentro a /home
<enzotib> DoDiesis, non ho ancora finito
<frank01> jester: non ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> DoDiesis, comunque finora gli hai detto di non mostrare il menu
<Akhilleus> non si tolgono dal pannello
<Akhilleus> è assurdo
<enzotib> DoDiesis, e poi di aspettare comunque due secondi la pressione di un tasto prima di avviare l'OS
<jester-> frank01: che devi fare copia della cartella che vedi in /home
<enzotib> DoDiesis, se per ogni evenienza ti servisse il menu per avviare in recovery
<Akhilleus> devo riavviare forse
<enzotib> DoDiesis, c'è GRUB_HIDDEND_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true?
<jester-> sarò /home/sticass se l'user ha nome sticass
<DoDiesis> enzotib: sì
<frank01> jester: nella home c'e una cartella francesco e poi altre sotto cartelle
<Akhilleus> jester per favore dimmelo
<jester-> frank01: la cartella fancesco è la tua home
<frank01> jester: non ho capito come faccio a selezionarle tutte
<jester-> frank01: selezioni la cartella frangesco dento a /home
<frank01> jester: io la seleziono ma poi mi apre la sottocartella
<DoDiesis> enzotib: per capire: così facendo io non vedrò più il menù di grub e subito l'avvio di ubuntu, ma in caso di necessità posso sempre ripristinarlo ricorrendo ancora a questa procedura?
<jester-> frank01: sottocartella de che
<superfabbb> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> DoDiesis, ora salva e chiudi
<frank01> jester: non posso fare /home/francesco?
<superfabbb> ragazzi quando installo un file.deb
<enzotib> DoDiesis, e fai sudo update-grub
<superfabbb> come faccio a disinstallarlo insieme agli altri file che ha autocreato?
<jester-> frank01: e che ti ho detto di fare?
<enzotib> DoDiesis, non c'è bisogno di rifare la procedura, se vuoi vedere il menu basta che premi un tasto durante l'avvio
<frank01> jester: scusa ma non sono pratico!!!
<jester-> superfabbb: disinstallando il programma dal softcenter
<jester-> superfabbb: o da termale sudo dpkg --purge sticass.qualcheè
<frank01> jester: quando reinstallo ubuntu sul nuovo hd mi conviene installare prima windows o posso farlo anche dopo?
<superfabbb> e automaticamente toglie tutti i files che ha creato?
<jester-> frank01: grsync è grafico
<jester-> frank01: sorgente
<jester-> cerca
<jester-> vai su /home/fransesco
<Akhilleus> jester mi dici come rimuoverlo????
<jester-> destinazione vai su dove lo devi mettere
<DoDiesis> ho salvato e aggiornato. Mi sono apparse un po' di scritte che hanno generato grub.cfg, ha torvato le immagini che gli servivano e si è concluso con un "done". Immagino che sia tuto a posto così
<jester-> Akhilleus: cosa
<Akhilleus> ad installarlo è stato semplice
<jester-> Akhilleus: cosa
<Akhilleus> dal pannello oracle java 7
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ho salvato e aggiornato. Mi sono apparse un po' di scritte che hanno generato grub.cfg, ha torvato le immagini che gli servivano e si è concluso con un "done". Immagino che sia tuto a posto così
<Akhilleus> console e visual vm
<jester-> Akhilleus: hai purgato java7?
<Akhilleus> no come si fa
<enzotib> DoDiesis, riavvia
<Akhilleus> l'ho rimosso ma dal pannello resta
<frank01> jester:ho capito ormai il discorso di grsync
<frank01> jester: ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa adesso!!!
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo dpkg --purge oracle-java7-installer oracle-jdk7-installer
<DoDiesis> enzotib: una sola cosa: sei sicuro che timeout 2 sia sufficiente a far riapparire il menù?
<jester-> Akhilleus: poi riavvii e se hai ancora il pannello vuoo dire che hai altra java installato
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475975/
<enzotib> DoDiesis, puoi mettere anche di più, ma così sprechi più tempo durante il boot
<Akhilleus> c'è l'8 io non voglio la voce del 7
<enzotib> DoDiesis, per il momento prova così, magari una volta senza premere niente, poi provi a premere
<enzotib> DoDiesis, poi se è il caso modifichiamo
<jester-> Akhilleus: riavvia
<Akhilleus> ora c'è oracle java 7 web start ed oracle java 8 webstart
<frank01> jester: allora?
<Akhilleus> jester sono rimasti
<Akhilleus> un problema semplice è diventato complicatissimo
<enzotib> frank01, qual è la domanda?
<jester-> Akhilleus: sarò una dipendenza della 8 visto che la 8 non ha sdk
<jester-> Akhilleus: e non capisco il fastidio che ti da
<frank01> enzotib: quando reinstallerò nuovamente ubuntu, mi conviene installare prima o dopo windows?
<Akhilleus> fammi rimuovere tutto
<jester-> frank01: prima winz sulla prima partizione poi linux dove ti pare
<enzotib> frank01, dopo windows
<Akhilleus> e reinstallo
<enzotib> frank01, prima windows e poi ubuntu
<DoDiesis> benissimo, enzotib : ti ringrazio. Ora stacco e riavvio.
<DoDiesis> a presto :-)
<enzotib> DoDiesis, ciao
<DoDiesis> bye all for now :-)
<jester-> Akhilleus: rimuovi anche la 8
<Akhilleus> la 8 l'ho tolta la 8 l'ho tolta ma il pannello resta con la 7
<frank01> jester: ma come faccio ad  installare ubuntu su un'altra partizione?
<Akhilleus> come si fa????
<Akhilleus> aiutami ti prego jester
<jester-> frank01: hd nuovo va partizionato
<enzotib> frank01, lo fa automaticamente durante l'installazione
<jester-> o ripartizionato
<jester-> frank01: fai una partxione pe winz e poi dici all'installer che usare lo spazio libero
<frank01> quindi nel momento in cui inserisco la live tramite usb e gli dico installa lui mi chiederà su quale partizione
<jester-> frank01: nu
<Akhilleus> jester
<Akhilleus> dai così nn è corretto non va nulla adesso
<frank01> jester: era un no?
<jester-> Akhilleus: vai un po a trollare da qualche altra parte per cortesia
<jester-> frank01: ìilnstaller propone delle scelte
<Akhilleus> ecco non vuoi aiutarmi
<Akhilleus> o nn riesci dillo prima
<frank01> jester: adesso ho capito !!
<jester-> usa tutto il disoom installa accanto a winz, manuale
<jester-> Akhilleus: certi polli li conosciamo bene
<Akhilleus> non preoccuparti scusa dai
<frank01> Ciao e grazie a tutti!!!
<jester-> giè mi sono fatto piare pelculo abbastanza
<Akhilleus> sarò pollo ma non mi hai aiutato se non mi credi ti faccio entrare n el pc
<Akhilleus> da remoto
<Akhilleus> così vedi pure altro
<frank01> ho dimenticato di chiedere una cosa: quanto occupa un backup di circa 20gB ?
<jester-> frank01: se non compresso lo stesso spazio e grsync non comprime
<frank01> jester ma l'ho letto il comando comprimi!!!
<Ellie_000> sono riuscita finalmente ad installare skype .... ora non vedo l'icona di skype... come faccio a lanciare skype .. grazie per l'aiuto
<enzotib> Ellie_000, Alt-F2 e scrivi skype
<Ellie_000> grazie ora provo
<frank01> jester: allora?
<frank01> io l'ho visto nelle "opzioni avanzate"
<frank01> enzotib: grsync comprime i dati?
<enzotib> frank01, no, comprime solo la trasmissione, se lo chiedi
<frank01> a ok!!!
<Ellie_000> uhmmm si e' imballato tutto
<Ellie_000> ci tentero' un' altra volta
<Ellie_000> poi mi sono stufata
<Ellie_000> grazie per l'aiuto
<Ellie_000> a presto
<DoDiesis> buonasera a tutti...
<DoDiesis> ciao enzotib: ok per l'avvio. Ti ringrazio.
<enzotib> DoDiesis, bene
<DoDiesis> Ora mi sono accorto che il pc non ha più l'audio... le casse rimangono mute e prima con ubuntu 10.10 funzionavano anche troppo. Quali prove posso fare?
<enzotib> DoDiesis, aplay -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoDiesis> si, grazie ubot-it : me ne servirò se sarà il caso :-)
<DoDiesis> e appunto, adesso, sarà il caso :-) :-)
<DoDiesis> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476162/
<enzotib> DoDiesis, amixer
<enzotib> DoDiesis, l'output è lungo
<DoDiesis> enzotib: è un programma che ho?
<enzotib> DoDiesis, sì
<enzotib> DoDiesis, altrimenti lancia alsamixer e vedi se c'è qualche canale in "mute"
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ho fatto amixer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476180/
<DoDiesis> su alsamixer mi sembra che "headphones" sia muto
<enzotib> DoDiesis, gli altri come sono? mi pare di vederne un altro mutato
<enzotib> e comunque alza il volume al massimo, poi se va lo regoli meglio
<matteo__> Ciao gente buone feste a tutti! ;)
<DoDiesis> enzotib: contnua a non andare... la voce "headphones" non risponde...non mi fa salire il potenziometro
<enzotib> DoDiesis, non puoi usare il mouse, se stai tentando quello
<enzotib> DoDiesis, devi usare le frecce per muoverti tra i controlli (destra/sinistra) e le frecce per alzare/abbassare (su/giù)
<DoDiesis> no, uso le frecce... ma ho sempre Headphones Jack Sense (OFF)
<enzotib> DoDiesis, lascia perdere, dato che non hai le cuffie inserite, guarda gli altri controlli
<DoDiesis> enzotib: gli altri controlli stanno tutti in alto: li ho messi intorno a 70
<enzotib> DoDiesis, mettili al massimo, tutti, tranne quelli di acquisizione
<DoDiesis> fatto (su alsamixer)
<enzotib> DoDiesis, risultati?
<DoDiesis> enzotib: niente...:(
<enzotib> DoDiesis, fammi una schermata di alsamixer
<bomber> ciao
<bomber> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<DoDiesis> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476230/
<enzotib> DoDiesis, potevi fare uno sreenshot decente :)
<enzotib> !imagebin | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> DoDiesis,
<enzotib> comunque vedo la seconda colonna con una M alla base
<enzotib> DoDiesis, vai sulla seconda colonna e premi m
<DoDiesis> fatto :-) (e scusa, ma non sapevo la procedura migliore per inviare schermate)
<enzotib> DoDiesis, cambia qualcosa?
<DoDiesis> no... ho provato con i suoni di prova ma tutto resta muto
<enzotib> DoDiesis, se clicchi sull'icona dell'altroparlante in alto a destra?
<DoDiesis> risulta che l'audio è attivo, ma se vado nelle impostazioni audio poco più sotto, non c'è verso di sentire nulla
<enzotib> mah, non so
<DoDiesis> enzotib: mi viene da pensare che ci sia un danno fisico sulle casse o sul cavo, però strano, prima funzionava tutto
<DoDiesis> enzotib: cmq, grazie lo stesso,
<DoDiesis> enzotib: vedrò se nell'installazione non avrò omesso qualche codec
<jackbrownhf> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad attivare la tastiera illuminata del mio laptop ASUS N56VZ ?
<DoDiesis> enzotib: ho risolto! ho cambiatoil cavo delle casse...! Sono mortificato, ma era necessario darti quest'informazione :-)
<DoDiesis> con il nuovo cavo tutto funziona... ora dovrò rimettere a posto alsa mixer
<jester-> jackbrownhf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156708/how-to-get-multimedia-keys-working-at-my-asus-n56vz-ubuntu-12-04-notebook
<enzotib> DoDiesis, meglio così
<DoDiesis> in compenso ho appreso un sacco di cose :-) ti ringrazio molto e spero di diventare un giorno un grande esperto per contraccambiare o  per aiutare qualcun altro :-)
<DoDiesis> un saluto a tutti e, se non ritorno qui prima, un buon anno 2013 a tutti!
<jester-> attia
<jackbrownhf> jester-: non c'è soluzione in quel link
<enzotib> anche a te, DoDiesis
<jester-> jackbrownhf: non so che dirti
<jester-> jackbrownhf: hai 12.10?
<jackbrownhf> jerry_: si
<jackbrownhf> jester-: si
<jester-> jackbrownhf: magari si illuminerà dal prossimo kenrnel o dalla 13.04
<jester-> a meno che trovi il driver
<jackbrownhf> jester-: si lo so
<jackbrownhf> jester-: però maledizione funzionao tutti i fn keys tranne quelli della tastiera
<jackbrownhf> jester-: quelli per l'illuminazione intendo è un peccato perchè uso il portatile in una stanza scura
<jester-> jackbrownhf: tipico di hw nuovo, magari segnala il bug
<jackbrownhf> k
<jackbrownhf> jester-: proverò però mica è tanto nuovo il mio laptop
<jackbrownhf> hà già 6 mesi ed è uscito a 1 anno
<jester-> jackbrownhf: hai ancora winz?
<jackbrownhf> jester-: si in dual boot
<jester-> jackbrownhf: prova a uscure da winz con la tastiera accesa al max
<jester-> uscire*
<jackbrownhf> jester-: è sempre al max
<jester-> asus e sony hanno  sempre qualche cosa linux indigesto
<Ellie_000> sto tentando di entrare in internet usando la chiavetta (dongle) wind....  risultato la chiavetta non viene riconosciuta/caricata infatti una volta inserita non succede nulla
<Ellie_000> ringrazio anticipatamente per l'aiuto
<jackbrownhf> jester-: ci sei
<jackbrownhf> ho risolto solo ho bisogno i creare degli shortcurt per la tastiera
<jackbrownhf> jester-: mi aiuti?
<jester-> jackbrownhf: risolto come? magari serve ad altri
<jackbrownhf> jester-: certo
<jackbrownhf> jester-: https://github.com/ktoso/g73-keyboard-backlight-sh/
<jackbrownhf> jester-: come faccio a creare degli shortcurt nella tastiera che richiamano quegli script ?
<jackbrownhf> jester-: cosa devo inserire nella riga  di comando ?
<jester-> jackbrownhf: le scorciatoie le imposti in impostazioni tastiera
<jackbrownhf> si però non ho capito se ho lo script.sh in una certa directory cosa devo inserire
<jackbrownhf> jester-: se inserisco ./home/jackbrown/kblb/script.sh
<jackbrownhf> non funziona
<jackbrownhf> non so se mi sono spiegato
<jester-> jackbrownhf: vorresti far partire lo script al boot?
<jester-> jackbrownhf: progammi avvio
<jester-> aggiungi, dai un nome e vai a prendere lo script con la ricerca
<jester-> al login te lo carica
<jackbrownhf> ?
<jackbrownhf> jester-: no devo creare degli shortcurt
<jester-> jackbrownhf: allora come da guida devi farlo da impostazioni tastiera scorciatoie
<jackbrownhf> jester-: si ma non ho capito cosa devo inserire
<jackbrownhf> jester-: visto che se metto tutto il percorso non funziona
<jester-> lo devi linkarea  un tasto
<jester-> e importare il file
<jester-> usa gli stessi fn del pc
<jester->  ~/g73/g73_keyboard.khotkeyss  ~/ è la home
<jester-> il file dovrebbe stare nella cartella g73 nella home
<jester-> se sta da altra parte serve il path giusto e he ha estensione .sh diventa  ~/g73/g73_keyboard.khotkeys.sh
<jackientu> salve a tutti.
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno ho un problema con la creazione di shortcut tastiera
<jackbrownhf> 'è nessuno ?
<jackientu> piare i file nelle cartelle ordinate per mese operando sul nome del file? grazie in anticipo. Jho un problema. devo ordinare molti, moltissimi file in cartelle nominate per mese-anno. questi file sono nominati tipo fff010112-5464.mp4 gli ultimi numeri prima del meno sono anno,mese,giorno. come posso
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno ho un problema con la creazione di shortcut tastiera
<jackientu> riscrivo meglio!
<jackientu> ho molti file video da ordinare per mese e anno, le informazioni sono nel nome del file. c'e' un modo per copiare e ordinare questi file eseguendo la ricerca nel nome del file? spero di essere stato piu' chiaro. Grazie
<enzotib> jackbrownhf,
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: ciao
<jackientu> ciao
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: perchè il mio shortcut non funziona aiuto !!! http://imgur.com/g8Ocv
<enzotib> jackientu, non usare il ~, metti il path assoluto completo
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, era per te
<enzotib> scusa jackientu
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: già provato
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, l'hai provato lo script senza shortcut?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: e non mi da nemmeno il messaggio di errore
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: ovvio
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: e funziona perfettamente
<enzotib> e sei sicuro che XF86BrightnessUp sia gestito dal sistema?
<jackientu> perdonami non ho capito, puoi essere piu' chiaro. grazie
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: corrisponde a fn + f3
<enzotib> jackientu, niente, avevo scritto un messaggio a jackbrownhf  e per sbaglio avevo messo il tuo nick
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, ripeto, sei sicuro che sia gestito?
<jackientu> ok, scusate enbrambi...
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: che significa gestito ? Cioè intendi se premo la combinazione di tasti il sistema la riconosce?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: se ti riferisci a questo la risposta è SI visto che ho questo errore
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, che errore?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: http://imgur.com/jm5We
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: lo stesso comando se lo copio ed incollo nel CLI funziona
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, come lo lanci da terminale, mi fai vedere la linea di comando esatta?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib:
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: http://imgur.com/rLTK8
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, fammi vedere quando lo lanci con il path completo, ed usa pastebin anziché una immagine per il testo
<enzotib> !pastebin | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: come sarebbe con il path completo ?
<jackbrownhf> cioè devo navigare fino alla cartella che locontiene e poi lanciarlo ?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib:
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, significa al posto di ~ il suo valore /home/jackbrownhf  o quello che è
<enzotib> come ti ho detto prima, dicevi che hai già provato
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476601/
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, e fammi vedere il messaggio di errore quando lo metti così nello shortcut
<jackbrownhf> cioè senza ~  ?
<jackbrownhf> lo devo mettere per intero nello shortcurt ?
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, così come lo hai lanciato adesso da terminale
<enzotib> sì
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: http://imgur.com/2pBMr
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: follia inserito così fn+f3 funziona e riduce l'intensità  dell tastiera
<jackbrownhf> invece fn+f4 non va !
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, restando a fn+f3, non hai detto che l'avevi già provato col path completo?
<enzotib> e che non andava?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: avevo provato fn + f4 quello che aumenta  e non andava
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: e quindi non avevo provato il path completo anche su quello che riduce fn + f3
<jackbrownhf> infatti fn
<jackbrownhf> infatti fn+f4 continua a non andare con il path completo
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, forse hai sbagliato qualche carattere del path, contolla bene
<enzotib> controlla*
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: faccio copia e incolla
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, sul mio pc sono f2 e f3
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: guarda http://imgur.com/BFZIY
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: da terminale va da shortcut non va
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: a me f2 disabilita il wireless
<enzotib> ma mi hai fatto rivedere il light UP
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: esatto ed è quello che non va
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: Light DOWN va una meraviglia
<enzotib> uhm, comincio a non capire
<enzotib> dall'inizio abbiamo visto immagini di light up e parlato di f3, e alla fine è andato, così avevi detto
<enzotib> e avevi detto che fn f4 non andava
<enzotib> ora dici il contrario
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: allora fn+f3 = light down
<jackbrownhf> fn+f4 = light up
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, non avevi detto così in principio
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: light down va
<jackbrownhf> ??
<enzotib> puoi rileggere la conversazione e controllare,
<jackbrownhf> dove ?
<jackbrownhf> la mia tastiera è sempre la stessa
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, la conversazione che abbiamo avuto, rileggila e vedi cosa hai scritto
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: ?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: il problema è che settando su due shortcut degli script da lanciare con lo stesso criterio su uno non funziona sull'altro funziona
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: questo è il punto
<jackbrownhf> non cosa ho scritto o meno cmq grazie per il tuo supporto
<enzotib> jackbrownhf, non potrai ricevere un aiuto adeguato, anche in futuro, se non stai attento a scrivere le cose giuste
<enzotib> se confondi le idee a chi si sforza di aiutarti
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: io non trovo questo punto della discussione in cui sono stato poco accurato e comunque se lo sono stato me ne scuso e ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<enzotib> vabbè, comunque, cosa di niente
<jackbrownhf> si ma adesso perchè i due shortcut impostati con lo stesso criterio uno funziona l'altro no ?
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: provo a riavviare
<enzotib> non lo so, controlla se ci sono differenze, altro non posso fare
<jackbrownhf> enzotib: http://imgur.com/fjrFu
<uffi123> ciao a tutti
<uffi123> quale antivirus mi consigliate di usare su linux ubuntu 12.04?
<enzotib> nessuno
<uffi123> come si fa a disinstallare un programma su linux
<uffi123> ?
<enzotib> uffi123, qui parliamo di ubuntu, se ti interessa
<enzotib> non è lo stesso su tutte le distribuzioni
<uffi123> si... intendo ubuntu
<enzotib> uffi123, o lo fai da software center, oppure da terminale sudo apt-get purge pacchetto
<uffi123> scusa ma sono nuova sul sistema linux
<uffi123> ahh
<uffi123> grazie
<enzotib> prego
<uffi123> ho problemi ha utilizzare la chiavetta (dongle) huawei E1750 commercializzata da wind ... ubuntu quando la inserisco non la riconosce... non succede nulla
<leonardomilleuno> buonasera
<uffi123> buonasera
<leonardomilleuno> volevo impostare l'ambiente grafico
<leonardomilleuno> quello che si tira in angolo col mouse, come ho nell'altro computer
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, gnome shell?
<leonardomilleuno> si, quello
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, l'hai installato?
<leonardomilleuno> ho dato sudo apt-get gnome-session-fallback
<leonardomilleuno> install
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, uhm, non è quello gnome-shell
<enzotib> quello è analogo al vecchio gnome 2
<leonardomilleuno> e qual'è?
<leonardomilleuno> si
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, il pacchetto dovrebbe chiamarsi proprio gnome-shell
<leonardomilleuno> enzotib, mi dai il comando?
<enzotib> leonardomilleuno, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<leonardomilleuno> si....
<leonardomilleuno> vado, poi volevo chiederti anche un'altra cosa
<leonardomilleuno> sta lavorando, ma è sicuramente quello
<leonardomilleuno> è un ambiente molto funzionale ecarino
<Rosina> buonasera ubuntuani
<leonardomilleuno> questa chat è fica, ci lavorate in molti?
<leonardomilleuno> ah, dicevo
<leonardomilleuno> esistono altri ambienti grafici oltre a gnome 2, shell e ubuntu?
<jackientu> Salve a tutti, devo copiare e ordinare molti file video nominati come xxx010112-1234.mp4 senza rinominarli in delle cartelle organizzate per mese-anno.E' possibile farlo magari nel terminale con pochi comandi senza copiarli uno per uno?  grazie in anticipo. Giacomo.
<enzotib> jackientu, si può fare, bisogna capire il criterio
<uffi123> grazie enzotib
<uffi123> now time to go.... bye
<jackientu> in pratica, dopo le tre x i numeri sono giorno,mese,anno. bisognerebbe estrappolare le cifre  del mese e anno e copiare tutti i file con le stesse cifre in una cartella con il giusto mese e anno appunto. davvero si puo' fare?
<leonardomilleuno> tutto perfetto con lashell, grazie cari
<enzotib> jackientu, certo, fammi un esempio di come sono organizzati ora i files e come ti aspetti che siano organizzati
<enzotib> !pastebin | jackientu scrivilo qui:
<ubot-it> jackientu scrivilo qui:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackientu> i file ora si trovano tutti in una cartella circa 10000 e devo fare una copia di tutti in cartelle diverse moninate per 01-2012 02-2012 ecc.spero di essere stato chiaro. grazie
<enzotib> jackientu, le varie 01-2012 etc devono essere nella stessa cartella dove sono i files?
<enzotib> jackientu, però una cosa di giorno
<enzotib> sennò mi allontano e non so quando torno
<Rosina> non mi si apre più amule dopo un termina sessione perchè si era bloccato
<jackientu> scusa sto cucinando, ora ci sono. non nella stessa cartella ma in cartelle diverse divise per mese e anno.
<Rosina> come fare?
<enzotib> jackientu, ho capito, ma tutte queste dir a loro volta dove vanno?
<enzotib> Rosina, apri un terminale, scrivi amule, premi invio e vedi se scrive qualcosa di interessante
<jackientu> stesso hdd. anke nella stessa cartella...
<Rosina> niente non me lo apre ancora
<enzotib> Rosina, e non scrive niente?
<enzotib> jackientu, sono tutti con estensione mp4?
<Rosina> si scrive ma quando vado a ad aprire amule non me lo apre
<Rosina> comunque niente di interessante
<enzotib> Rosina, metti tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> Rosina, non pensavo che così te lo aprisse, ma che scrivesse qualche messaggio utile
<jackientu> si
<Rosina> 2012-12-29 21:13:28: Initialising aMule 2.3.1 compiled with wxGTK2 v2.8.12
<Rosina>  2012-12-29 21:13:28: Checking if there is an instance already running...
<Rosina> !2012-12-29 21:13:28: There is an instance of aMule already running
<Rosina>  2012-12-29 21:13:28: (lock file: /home/rosina/.aMule/muleLock)
<Rosina>  2012-12-29 21:13:28: Raising current running instance.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jackientu> enzotib, si sono tutti mp4
<enzotib> jackientu, prendi questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476754/
<enzotib> salvalo su un file che metti nella directory incriminata, chiamalo come ti pare, per esempio myscript
<enzotib> jackientu, poi apri un terminale, ti sposti in quella dir e scrivi: chmod +x myscript
<enzotib> dopodiché scrivi ./myscript | less
<enzotib> non ti preoccupare, è innocuo, mi mostra solo i comandi che dovrebbe eseguire, vedi se ti sembrano giusti
<enzotib> poi ti dico come "sbloccarlo" e farlo lavorare sul serio
<enzotib> jackientu, tra l'altro l'anno è con due cifre, io ci ho aggiunto 20 davanti supponendo che siano tutti dal 2000 in poi
<enzotib> Rosina, e non ti sembra interessante?
<enzotib> Rosina, pgrep -fl amule
<enzotib> Rosina, e per il futuro usa pastebin
<jackientu> sto provando, grazie in anticipo...
<enzotib> !pastebin | Rosina
<ubot-it> Rosina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rosina> ok ok lo farò
<enzotib> Rosina, allora, quest'output?
<Rosina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476781/
<enzotib> Rosina, intendevo l'output di pgrep, questo l'avevo già visto
<enzotib> Rosina, hai letto quello che ti ho scritto prima, sì?
<Rosina> si si , mi ero un attimo distratta :)
<Rosina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476789/
<enzotib> Rosina, kill 2216
<Rosina> ??
<Rosina> cosa dovrei fare?
<enzotib> Rosina, dài questo comando, per uccidere amule, che c'è ma è in qualche modo bloccato
<Rosina> niente
<Rosina> mi ha scritto niente
<enzotib> Rosina, riprova
<Rosina> problema risolto
<Rosina> grazie mille
<ronny_> salve
<ronny_> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<enzotib> !aiuto | ronny_
<ubot-it> ronny_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jackientu> enzotib, non riesco a provare per ora.
<jackientu> enzotib, grazie, grazie, grazie provero domani. Giac
<enzotib> jackientu, comunque, se poi provi a vuoi farlo davvero, devi togliere i due echo
<enzotib> vabbè, magari domani ti spiego meglio
<jackientu> grazie di nuovo.
<spada> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<spada> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<spada> ???
<enzotib> !chiedi | spada
<ubot-it> spada: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<spada> sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu.. girerebbe bene sul mio asus n53sv e se si come faccio con i driver?
<enzotib> spada, la maggior parte dei driver sono già presenti nel kernel o installati automaticamente
<enzotib> spada, prova con una live e vedi se va bene
<spada> non corro nessun rischio ad installarlo perchè sul mio notebook ci sono 2 schede video
<spada> vorrei installare ubuntu con un dual boot con windows 7 o installare wuby per provarlo??
<enzotib> spada, meglio dual boo
<enzotib> boot
<spada> quanti gb dovrei fare per la partizione per ubuntu in dual boot
<spada> ??
<spada> riformulo la domanda, la partizione per ubuntu quanti gigabite dovrei farla??
<enzotib> spada, minimo 10GB se non ci fai grandi cose
<enzotib> spada, il resto aggiungilo per i tuoi dati, che saprai solo tu
<spada> ok grazie molto gentile
<Alex_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-30
<pablo> salve tutti ho un problema di rete wifi e sui forum non ho trovato nulla che facesse al mio caso
<pablo> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi
<pablo> ??
<pablo> ???
<pablo> ragazzi porfa.... :)
<sirio> salve a tutti ho problema con ubuntu 12.04 praticamente sono collegato realmente a una wifi pero da deskstop le reti wifi e come se non esistessero non posso modificare cambiare vedere nulla che riguarda la connessione
<sirio> qualcuno puo dirmi qualcos
<sirio> nei forum non sono riuscito a troare nulla di questo genere
<sirio> ???
<enzotib> giorno
<pietro98-albini> c'è qualche pazzo che sa installare osqa?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pietro98-albini> c'è qualche pazzo che sa installare osqa?
<jester-> pietro98-albini: che sarebbe?
<pietro98-albini> http://www.osqa.net/
<jester-> pietro98-albini: sei masochista? http://wiki.osqa.net/display/docs/ubuntu+12.04%2C+django+1.3%2C+mod_wsgi%2C+virtual_env%2C+postgresql
<jester-> http://wiki.osqa.net/display/docs/ubuntu+12.04%2C+django+1.3%2C+mod_wsgi%2C+virtual_env%2C+postgresql#ubuntu12.04%2Cdjango1.3%2Cmod_wsgi%2Cvirtual_env%2Cpostgresql-psycopgandpython
<pietro98-albini> magari potessi non installarlo...
<jester-> lo usate in 3?
<pietro98-albini> qua in ubuntu-it 4
<jester-> un piccolo esercito
<pietro98-albini> non scherzare, è una palla al piede.
<pietro98-albini> (da 5 TB)
<jester-> pietro98-albini: a che ti serve
<pietro98-albini> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoAsk/
<jester-> pietro98-albini: roba di supporto in costruzione?
<jester-> diverso dal forum e da irc?
<pietro98-albini> si
<pietro98-albini> ma non dirlo in giro
<pietro98-albini> (ops, siamo su un canale pubblico loggato)
<jester-> eh perchè migliorare e integrare qualcosa che gia c'è e funza non è bello
<pietro98-albini> no :D
<jester-> quindi bisogna mettere su altro, è una prerogativa dell'ambiente open linux, non per niente si è frammantati in 127 rivoli che purtroppo non vanno da nessuna pate
<jester-> parte
<jester-> pietro98-albini: ask è un gruppo ufficiale ubuntu-it?
<pietro98-albini> si
<jester-> wei
<christian_> salve a tutti spero do trovare aiuto almeno qui.... ho un problema di questo  genere... in realta sono connesso ad internet pero dal desktop e come se nn lo fossi non posso accedere a network manaager e apportare qualsiasi tipo di modifica alle reti
<christian_> il disagio principale in realta e' che cuando devo cambiare wlan da desktop nn lo posso fare....e farlol da terminale e un po complesso via (scomodo) e la parola adatta
<christian_> ce qualcuno che sa come risolvere questo???
<xiaoy> xcé non puoi accedere a nm?
<christian_> non so e installato ma quando vado sulle impostazione rete mi dice wirless non gestito
<christian_> ho provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ma nulla la cosa nn cambia
<christian_> e garantisco ke sono connesso a una wlan
<remix_tj> christian_:
<remix_tj> apri un terminale
<remix_tj> e fai: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<remix_tj> poi metti l'output
<remix_tj> !paste | christian_ poi metti l'output qui
<ubot-it> christian_ poi metti l'output qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xiaoy> cmq qui ci dovrebbe essere la soluzione :) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=491031
<remix_tj> christian_: esatto, il link di xiaoy è quello che volevo farti fare io
<christian_> sta cosa del !paste non mi viene
<christian_> sono un po niubbo come dite voi
<xiaoy> christian_, leggi il contenuto del link che ti abbiamo postato e vedi se riesci a capirlo, se no chiedi qui
<christian_> vale ;)
<arcaipedo> salve
<christian_> niente ragazzi penso ke non sia esattamente il mio caso cmq ho incollato autoput nel link da vochristian@linux:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<christian_> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<christian_> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<christian_> # The loopback network interface
<christian_> auto lo
<christian_> iface lo inet loopback
<christian_> # The primary network interface
<christian_> auto wlan0
<christian_> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<christian_> 	wpa-ssid WLAN_7865
<christian_> 	wpa-psk indicato :)i
<christian_> ho fatto qualcosa che non va
<christian_> :(
<christian_> sorry
<arcaipedo> domanda stupida, qualcuno sa se c'è la possibilità di scaricare una versione ridotta dell'immagine ISO? Perché ho solo un misero CD a disposizione e non riesco a installare l'immagine base che è di appena 753mb
<remix_tj> christian_: è esattamente il tuo caso, infatti.
<remix_tj> arcaipedo: puoi provare a far partire l'installazione da una chiavetta usb
<arcaipedo> con il mio catorcio dubito
<arcaipedo> si e no che abbia il lettore DVD :)
<arcaipedo> ci avevo pensato
<arcaipedo> subito
<remix_tj> christian_: rimuovi tutto quello che c'è nel file da auto wlan0 in giù (auto wlan0 compreso)
<remix_tj> arcaipedo: mi sembra ci fosse un immagine, ora te la cerco
<arcaipedo> non so come ringraziarti
<arcaipedo> remix_tj: oppure anche un modo per ridurre l'immagine
<arcaipedo> di quei miseri 53mb
<remix_tj> arcaipedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arcaipedo> remix_tj: grazie mille :)
<christian_> ma loro parlano di messaggi strani a me non apare nulla
<christian_> cmq cosa devo rimuovere o meglio come??
<christian_> e poi alcuni comandi da loro suggeriti a me risponde con not found
<remix_tj> christian_: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<remix_tj> metti la tua password
<remix_tj> poi ti si apre l'editor e rimuovi da # The primary network interface in giù
<remix_tj> salvi e riavvii
<elisabetta> ciao, buona domenica .... forse dovrei segnalare un bug .... possibile ? ...in questo pc se vado oltre la 10.04 non vedo nulla ...tutto nero ...scuro ...il monitor non prende luminosita
<elisabetta> che fare ?
<christian_> spero ke riavviando non mi salta pure sta connessione :(
<elisabetta> come faccio a capire se la mia scheda video è supportata ?
<xiaoy> elisabetta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<elisabetta> che comando do per vedere la mia scheda video, lo sai ?
<xiaoy> sudo slpci -v | vga
<enzotib> giorno
<elisabetta> ok, provo. grazie :)
<elisabetta> mi dice comando non trovato
<remix_tj> elisabetta: lspici -v | grep vga
<remix_tj> azz
<remix_tj> elisabetta: lspci -v | grep vga
<remix_tj> oppure lshw -C vga
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> lshw -C video
<enzotib> meglio con sudo
<elisabetta> ho la 10.04
<xiaoy> elisabetta <remix_tj> elisabetta: sudo lspci -v | grep vga <- mi ero dimenticato il grep, scusa
<elisabetta> allora lo pasto ..magari risolvono .... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1478635/
<elisabetta> praticamente si avvia come se riconoscesse la scheda ...ma si vede buio ...scurissimo
<elisabetta> sino alla 12.10 non si vede nulla pur avviandosi
<elisabetta> voi avete soluzioni ?
<elisabetta> vi auguro buon pranzo, vi ringrazio e a presto...vado a tavola. ciao, a dopo. e grazie
<christian_> grande remix_tj problema risolto :) :)
<christian_> ma in parole povere cosa e successo???
 * xiaoy crede che molta gente userebbe meno IRC... se solo sapesse usare Google
<elisabetta> rieccomi qui
<elisabetta> che dite provo ad avanzare da 10.04 a 12. 04? ...poi non si vede nulla è .... ? meglio se aspetto aprile ?
<elisabetta> ciao, vado
<lamine> cosè il kernel
<trime> C'è nessuno?
<trime> Scusate, ora ho visto..
<trime> Qualcuno di italiano?
<trime> Ho un problema: ho scaricato ubuntu su un hp dv5
<trime> ma ora non so come aprirlo!
<pa> masterizzalo
<pa> e poi fai boot da cd
<Cris_> ciao
<Cris_> piccola curiosità c'e qualche utente che usa anche mac
<Cris_> mosciume
<Davide> Salve a tutti
<Federico> Su un netbook poco potente posso installare ubuntu 12.04?
<Holden> Federico, prova la liveusb
<Davide> Ho un problema con Ubuntu: ieri l'ho scaricato ed installato a fianco dell'altro SO e funzionava benissimo. Oggi, quando scelgo di usare Ubuntu nella schermata iniziale, non parte e rimane lo schermo nero.
<Federico> Dove posso scaricare la liveusb?
<xiaoy> Davide, magari ci descrivi bene il prblema
<Davide> Io accendo il computer, e quando scelgo di usare come sistema operativo Ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero e non parte
<Davide> Ma non mi arriva nessun messaggio d'errore
<Davide> Schermo nero con il cursore che posso spostare, ma non succede niente
<xiaoy> Davide, il cursore (la freccettina) la vedi?
<Davide> Si
<xiaoy> problema di configurazione video...
<Davide> Ok provo a cercare qualche soluzione sul web per la configurazione video
<bilatera> buonasera, sono nuovo e neofiti di ubuntu ed oggi ho fatto il primo aggiornamento......non riesco piu a trovare la rete wifi e son dovuto tornare su wind...qualcuno sa cosa posso fare?
<corigan> buona sera
<corigan> ho un vecchio mac con osx 10.4, è possibile sostituirlo con ubuntu?
<jester-> corigan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<corigan> meraviglioso, grazie
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi! da ubuntu 12.10 ho condiviso una cartella
<MoL0ToV> solo che se sfoglio la rete windows
<MoL0ToV> mi dice:
<MoL0ToV> impossibile montare la posizione
<MoL0ToV> c'è qualche bug nella configurazione di default forse?
<corigan> perfetto
<corigan> c'è tutto cio che mi serve, grazie e buone feste a tutti
<Robbonzo> mi associo a MoL0ToV
<MoL0ToV> Robbonzo, anche a te da lo stesso problema?
<alexander_> salve a tutti e buone feste! mi servirebbe una mano.. non riesco a collegare il netbook alla tv via rgb.. mi dice che la scheda vid non supporta quella modalità, mentre tempo fa quando andavo con win7 non aveva nessun problema
<MoL0ToV> prova a metterla a 60hz di refresh
<MoL0ToV> e cala la risoluzione
<MoL0ToV> a meno che non conoscsi quella nativa della tv
<MoL0ToV> in quel caso settala
<alexander_> allora, se abbasso la risoluzione, la tv mi dice che l'ottimale è 1920x1080. se imposto tale, il netbook mi da errore della scheda vid, però nella finestra di errore mi dice un'altra risoluzione
<MoL0ToV> si vede che il tuo netbook non arriva a 1920x1080
<MoL0ToV> prova a metterla più bassa
<MoL0ToV> che scheda video ha?
<alexander_> ma con windows è sempre andato!
<MoL0ToV> allora forse avrai una scheda video che per funzionare bene ha bisogno dei drivers closed
<MoL0ToV> installali e via
<MoL0ToV> sarà nvidia o ati
<alexander_> intel
<alexander_> dove li trovo i driver?
<jester-> alexander_: intel va di serie ed è scarsotto come driver
<alexander_> ecco il mess di errore
<alexander_> La dimensione richiesta (2944, 1080) eccede i limiti dell'hardware 3D (2048, 2048). Riposizionare i display in modo che risultino all'interno di un quadrato (2048, 2048) oppure selezionare la sessione Ubuntu 2D quando si effettua l'accesso al sistema.
<matteo__> ciao ragazzi mi consigliate qualche software per aprire gli archivi rar? Ark mi da errore ma in windows funzionano...
<alexander_> ma io imposto 1920x1080
<MoL0ToV> se hai intel non servono driver deve andare al volo
<jester-> matteo__: installa unrar
<matteo__> jester-: quale pacchetto?
<jester-> unrar
<matteo__> ok
<alexander_> <MoL0ToV> rettifico una cosa, non è una scheda video è un acceleratore grafico
<matteo__> jester-: ma non ha interfaccia grafica?
<MoL0ToV> alexander_, è la stessa cosa
<jester-> matteo__: lo userà ark
<MoL0ToV> scheda video acceleratore grafico scheda grafica
<MoL0ToV> vuol dire la stessa cosa
<alexander_> lol
<alexander_> quindi come mai potrò fare?
<matteo__> jester-: quindi se ho capito bene io continuo ad aprire gli archivi rar con Ark giusto?
<jester-> matteo__: eh li clicchi
<MoL0ToV> è talmente da tanto che non ho problemi con X11 che non ricordo neanche più come sono i file di configurazione :P
<MoL0ToV> una volta c'era /etc/X11/xorg.conf da modificare ma se non sbaglio hanno cambiato qualcosa adesso la ocnfigurazione è dinamica in base ai display che rileva
<matteo__> jester-: si grazie mille risolto ;)
<alexander_> <MoL0ToV> ce l'ho fatta!!!
<MoL0ToV> ah bene cos'era?
<alexander_> semplicemente, ho spento lo schermino e ho impostato solo schermo singolo quello della tv!
<alexander_> beh, direi che è andata bene XD <MoL0ToV> grazie mille cmq del supporto e buone feste
<altair> ciao ho installato kubuntu-plasma-desktop in xubuntu per avere anche kde. l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma nel menù principale di kde NON  ci sono le applicazioni. il menù è vuoto.....
<altair> ho trovato un comando che ricostruisce il menù ma al riavvio il menù è di nuovo vuoto.
<altair> qualche consiglio
<altair> ?
<MoL0ToV> non saprei non ho mai usato kde
<altair> cosa usi?
<MoL0ToV> gnome
<MoL0ToV> mi sono trovato installato questo e non ho mai avuto la necessità di cambiare
<MoL0ToV> e  ODIO unity :)
<MoL0ToV> ma l'hanno piazzato in ubuntu...  ciccia :)
<MoL0ToV> lo rimuovo ogni volta che installo un pc e rimetto gnome
<jester-> altair: per avere kde devi installare kubuntu-desktop
<altair> jester-, kubuntu desktop si porta appresso 3000 programmi... cmq ho provato ad installare anche kubuntu desktop e il problema non cambia
<MoL0ToV> ma non puoi selezionare la sessione gnome-classic e morta lì? va benissimo
<jester-> altair: si porta tutto il DE come è logico ma hai poi loggato con kde?
<altair> jester-, certo
<altair> jester-, una volta loggato mancano appunto le voci delle applicazioni
<altair> jester... è tutto vuoto
<jester-> altair: se installato kubuntu-desktop hai tutto kde completo non ci sono balle
<altair> jester lo so. ascolta se do questo comando
<altair> jes
<altair> jester-, sudo kbuildsycoca
<altair> jester-, con quel comando kde ricostruisce il menù e ricompaiono tutte le applicazioni
<jester-> altair: cancelli la cartella .kde e torna nuovo
<altair> ok provo
<mandriva73> la scheda di memoria sd non funziona in ubuntu non la legge
<jester-> mandriva73: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<mandriva73> si la vede ma non la riesce a rilevarla
<jester-> mandriva73: la vede come sd??
<mandriva73> vuoi che ti posto il risultato?
<jester-> ess
<jester-> yess
<jester-> !paste | mandriva73
<ubot-it> mandriva73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mandriva73> /dev/sda1   *        2048      499711      248832   83  Linux
<mandriva73> /dev/sda2          501758   976773119   488135681    5  Esteso
<mandriva73> /dev/sda5          501760   976771071   488134656   8e  Linux LVM
<mandriva73> Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root: 491.3 GB, 491329159168 bytes
<mandriva73> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 59734 cilindri, totale 959627264 settori
<mandriva73> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<mandriva73> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mandriva73> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mandriva73> Identificativo disco: 0x00000000
<mandriva73> Il disco /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<mandriva73> Disco /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1: 8468 MB, 8468299776 byte
<mandriva73> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 1029 cilindri, totale 16539648 settori
<mandriva73> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<mandriva73> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mandriva73> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mandriva73> Identificativo disco: 0x00000000
<mandriva73> Il disco /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<mandriva73> la memoria e da 2 gb
<jester-> mandriva73: usa il pastebin che cosi non si capisce un tubo
<jester-> !paste | mandriva73
<ubot-it> mandriva73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mandriva73> e come cavolo si usa paste
<mandriva73> lo fatto
<mandriva73>  1
<mandriva73>  2
<mandriva73>  3
<mandriva73>  4
<mandriva73>  5
<mandriva73>  6
<mandriva73>  7
<mandriva73>  8
<mandriva73>  9
<mandriva73> 10
<mandriva73> 11
<mandriva73> 12
<mandriva73> 13
<mandriva73> 14
<mandriva73> 15
<jester-> mandriva73: se non posti il link alla pagina come lo vediamo?
<mandriva73> 16
<mandriva73> 17
<mandriva73> 18
<mandriva73> 19
<mandriva73> 20
<mandriva73> 21
<mandriva73> 	
<mandriva73> / Dev/sda1 * 2048 499711 248832 83 Linux
<mandriva73> / Dev/sda2 501758 976773119 488135681 5 Esteso
<mandriva73> / Dev/sda5 501 760 976 771 071 488 134 656 8e Linux LVM
<mandriva73> Disk / dev / mapper / ubuntu-root: 491,3 GB, 491329159168 byte
<mandriva73> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 59734 cilindri, totale 959627264 settori
<jester-> !paste | mandriva73
<ubot-it> mandriva73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mandriva73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1479843/
<jester-> non vedo nessuna sd
<mandriva73> io lo inserida o fatto quello che mi hai detto
<mandriva73> allora non la legge proprio ammazza
<jester-> mandriva73: come se non ci fosse
<mandriva73> e perchè allora come posso fare
<jester-> mandriva73: su altro pc/sistema è rilevata?
<jester-> pure le sd non sono eterne
<gian_> sera ho windows 7 e scaricato ubuntu ma nell'installazione non mi chiede di affiancarlo a windows
<jester-> gian_: si che lo chiede
<jester-> c'è opzione installa accanto
<gian_> a me non lo chiede
<jester-> gian_: che iso hai scaricato
<gian_> lo chiede all'inizio dell'installazione ho alla fine
<gian_> ?
<jester-> lo chiede la partizionamento
<jester-> al
<jester-> installa ubuntu bla bla bla bal a arriva al partizionamento
<jester-> li scegli
<gian_> allora datemi il link giusto per scaricare ubuntu
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<gian_> il sito italiano per scaricarlo
<jester-> gian_: è inmportante che prima fai farfe la deframmentazione a winz
<gian_> ok
<gian_> devo scaricarlo per windows a 32 bit
<gian_> o a 64 bit?
<jester-> per windows?
<jester-> che centra winz
<gian_> gia e vero scusate
<jester-> gian_: che processore ai
<gian_> i 3
<gian_>  di intel
<jester-> gian_:vai con la 64 bitti
<gian_> mi dai gentilmente il link giusto per scaricarlo
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<gian_> datemi il torrent
<gian_> la posso estrarre con winrar?
<leonardomilleuno> ciao
<leonardomilleuno> ho impostato la modalità gnome shell sul mio netbook e ora al posto di spengi compare solo sospendi
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: pigia alt
<leonardomilleuno> si jester
<jester-> c'è poi una estensione
<leonardomilleuno> si
<leonardomilleuno> pigio alt da dove....
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: sulla tatiera mentre hai il menu a tendina a perto
<jester-> dove lo vuoi pigiare
<leonardomilleuno> ok, scusa
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: le estensioni le installi direttamente da qui https://extensions.gnome.org/
<leonardomilleuno> trovato, spelndido
<leonardomilleuno> bello... grazie ancora amici
<leonardomilleuno> ciao
<alessio> ciao a tutti :D
<gian_> ho scaricato kubuntu 64 bit e lo estratto con winrar
<jester-> gian_: non va estratto
<gian_> e mi chiede in che hard disk installarlo
<jester-> gian_: va scritta la iso su cd
<gian_> e come faccio
<gian_> e dopo
<gian_> parte da cd
<gian_> ?
<jester-> gian_: avrai un programma di masterizzazione
<alessio> ho un problema, mi sono letteralmente sputtanato pulseaudio installando jack e configurando tutto seguendo il wiki di ubuntu per far coesistere i due server, ora non si sente niente, nemmeno dopo aver rimosso entrambi i server, eliminato i file di configurazione e reinstallato pulseaudio
<gian_> si
<gian_> uso nero
<jester-> !installazione | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> gian_: allora fai doppio click sulla iso che la pare nero e la scivi su cd
<jester-> la apre
<jester-> non va copiata ma scritta
<gian_> dopo averla scritta su cd?
<alessio> jester-, mi daresti una mano con pulseaudio per favore?
<jester-> gian_: poi spegni la baracca e fai il boot da cd
<jester-> alessio: cioè?
<alessio> jester-, in parole povere non esce nessun suono dalle casse
<gian_> vuoi dire riavvio il pc e poi faccio partire il disco
<jester-> alessio: installa e usa pavucontrol
<jester-> gian_: vuol dire riavviare e fare partire il cdrom
<mandriva73> ubuntu 12.10 non mi rileva l'hardware della cheda di memoria sd
<jester-> alessio: e controlla nelle impostazioni audio i device in uscita
<gian_> dopo mi chiederà la partizione?
<jester-> !installazione | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alessio> jester- c'è solo HDMI / DisplayPort
<jester-> alessio: dove
<gian_> ma michiede anche user e password
<gian_> e necessario?
<alessio> jester-, in uscita
<jester-> alessio: impostazioni o pavucontrol
<alessio> jester-, pavucontrol
<jester-> alessio: e nelle impostazioni sistema audio?
<alessio> jester-, ok si sente ora, ho cambiato in riproduzione mettendo audio interno stereo analogico
<jester-> ogghei
<alessio> jester-, però ho un problema, non riesco a gestire il volume con i tasti
<jester-> alessio: portatile?
<alessio> jester-, ogni applicazione ha un proprio volume presuppongo che non è più installato pulseaudio perchè avevo letto che solo con quest'ultimo potevi gestire più volumi contemporaneamente
<alessio> jester-, si si :)
<jester-> alessio: quallo le vedi da pavucontrol con l'applicazione in funzione
<gian_> il file di kubuntu e in formato winrar
<gian_> e lo devo trasformare in iso?
<alessio> jester-, solo rhythmbox perchè ho aperto solo quello, ora vado su yt e metto una canzone
<jester-> alessio: vede solo le appa a perte marcianti
<jester-> gian_: pigli per i fondelli?
<alessio> jester-, si si lo so, però ho un altro problema, ho aperto yt ho messo una canzone e in automatico aveva scelto nuovamente hdmi / displayport invece di audio interno stereo analogico
<alessio> jester-, non riesco ad abbassare e alzare il volume con i tasti tutto qui :/
<jester-> alessio: per i tasti è questione di compatibilita hw, odvresti fare una ricerca sui forum o in askubuntu.com
<alessio> jester-, eh ma prima funzionavano
<alessio> jester-, non potresti dirmi come rimuovere tutti i server audio installati e reinstallare solo pulseaudio??
<jester-> alessio: prova col kenrnel precedente
<alessio> o alsa, non so quale sia migliore dei due
<alessio> jester- ho già provato non è questione di kernel ma di sw
<jester-> alessio: i due sono interfacciati
<alessio> jester-, risolto rimuovendo sox :)
<alessio> grazie 1000
<jester-> alessio: senza sox rifunzano pure i tasti
<jester-> ?
<alessio> jester-, si si :D
<jester-> alessio: bedda questa, me la segno
<alessio> jester-, perchè??? ahahahaha
<jester-> alessio: che sox inibisca pure il funzamento tasti è piu che strano
<alessio> jester-, bhooo io l'ho rimosso ed hanno riniziato a funzionare i tasti...meglio così :D
<jester-> alessio: i misteri di linux
<alessio> jester-, ahahahaha già
<Macs> ciao
<altair> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere da dove si cambia il carattere delle applicazioni per kubuntu. ho visto dal gestore delle impostazioni... ma il carattere resta lo stesso. consigli
<xiaoy> altair, http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<Rosina_> salve a tutti, ho un problema con steam ( avendo appena scaricato) non mostra i testi delle finestre
<xiaoy> Rosina_, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<Rosina_> 12.4
<Rosina_> penso sia la penultima
<xiaoy> e di wine?
<Rosina_> aspetta
<Rosina_> c'e un modo per saperlo?
<Rosina_> non mi ricordo che versione è
<xiaoy> sudo apt-cache show wine
<Rosina_> 1.4.1-0ubuntu1
<xiaoy> anche se la versione di wine non corrisponde, dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso (forse;). Prova questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214361/steam-not-displaying-text-on-wine-1-5-running-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Rosina_> aspetta ho rivisto e di ubuntu ho la versione 12.10
<Rosina_> forse cosi corrisponde
<Rosina_> :)
<xiaoy> dovrebbe fare lo stesso
<xiaoy> prova quella soluzione, più male di come stai non ti dovrebbe fare XD
<Rosina_> XD
<xiaoy> Rosina_, come è andata?
<Rosina_> diciamo riesco a capirci niente
<Rosina_> quando arrivo a quest' indirizzo: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31374
<ubot-it> bugs.winehq.org bug 31374 in -unknown "Steam text invisible with dwrite.dll enabled" [Trivial,New: ]
<Rosina_> non so cosa fare
<BetaBrain> ragazzi vi auguro  di cuore buone feste a tutti
<Rosina_> graziee
<Rosina_>  xiaoy: quindi cosa dovrei fare per risolvere il problema
<xiaoy> Rosina_, con l'inglese te la cavicchi? Senno ti dico passo passo
<Rosina_> me la cavo ma adesso ci capisco poco ( visto l'ora) meglio passo passo
<Rosina_> grazie :)
<xiaoy> ok, 1- chiudi steam
<xiaoy> 2 - apri wine regedit
<xiaoy> qui hai bisogno di un po' di conoscenza di windows...
<xiaoy> trova la chiave  HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Steam
<xiaoy> 3 - trova il valore della variabile DWriteEnable
<xiaoy> se non esiste la variabile, creala come valore DWORD
<xiaoy> 4 - setta il valore di DWriteEnable a 0 (zero)
<xiaoy> 5 - apri di nuovo steam e il problema dovrebbe essere risolto
<xiaoy> purtroppo con l'emulazione di winzoz succede spesso sto genere di cose
<xiaoy> un altro modo è che installi virtualbox e ci installi windows dentro, come macchina virtuale
<xiaoy> così stai sicura che funziona tutto, e buona notte al secchio
<Rosina_> quando appare il file dentro hkey current user dove rinominare il file?
<Rosina_> e dentro inserirci il valore 0
<Robbonzo> ciao gente
<xiaoy> il registro di windows è come una specie di filemanager: le chiavi hanno delle sottochiavi che appaiono visualizzate come delle cartelle
<xiaoy> vai prima in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\, poi in Software\, poi ancora in Valve\,  infine in Steam
<xiaoy> quando sei in steam, sulla destra del regedit dovrebbero comparire delle cose scritte: sono le variabili
<xiaoy> cambia il valore di  DWriteEnable a 0
<Rosina_> io ho fatto: modifica, appare modifica stringa, (sotto) valore 0
<xiaoy> brava
<Rosina_> e poi basta?
<xiaoy> già
<xiaoy> chiudi e riavvia steam
<xiaoy> vedi se funziona
<Rosina_> ok
<xiaoy> devi salvare però
<Rosina_> come
<Rosina_> basta cliccare su ok
<xiaoy> sì
<xiaoy> poi chiudi regedit
<xiaoy> e apri steam
<Rosina_> fatto
<Rosina_> ti dico poi se il problema è risolto
<xiaoy> ok
<Rosina_> niente
<Rosina_> è come prima
<xiaoy> ehh... non sempre sui blog si trova la soluzione adeguata
<Rosina_> io ho letto prima sul blog che si poteva disabilitare il ddl
<Rosina_> dwrite
<xiaoy> Rosina_, puoi provare questa soluzione, sembra funzioni: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=146223
<xiaoy> da terminale dai: gedit ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> dentro copiasi il contenuto di http://pastebin.com/840gg9Sq
<xiaoy> salva e chiudi
<xiaoy> sempre da terminale, dai: chmod +x ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> poi esegui il fiel con: ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> se non hanno detto na cavolata, steam dovrebbe partire senza problemim
<Rosina_> e nel secondo dovrebbe aprirsi qualcosa?
<xiaoy> nel secondo cosa?
<Rosina_> nella seconda fase  chmod +x ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> no, non si apre niente
<xiaoy> serve solo a dire a ubuntu che quel file è eseguibile
<xiaoy> tu fai copia e incolla
<xiaoy> poi dai invio
<Rosina_> a me dopo con scrive niente
<xiaoy> in che senso?
<Rosina_> dopo la stringa di prima chmod ecc non scrive niente una volta premuto invio
<xiaoy> hai chiuso gedit?
<Rosina_> cioè?
<Rosina_> ah si si
<xiaoy> vedi! devi prima eseguire  gedit ~/steam.sh, copiarvi il contenuto di cui ti ho postato il link
<xiaoy> poi salvare e chiudere
<xiaoy> dopo dare il comando chmod +x ~/steam.sh
<Rosina_> io l'ho fatto
<xiaoy> ok allora apri un altro terminale e dai ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> se non parte dai: sh ~/steam.sh
<Rosina_> non parte con nessuno dei due
<Rosina_> dice che non lo riesce a trovare la directory
<Rosina_> wine: cannot find 'C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe'
<xiaoy> oh, allora digli di preciso dove si trova il file che fa partire stam
<xiaoy> steam
<xiaoy> dagli il path giusto
<xiaoy> lo devi scrivere nel file che abbiamo appena creato
<xiaoy> steam.sh
<xiaoy> apri di nuovo con gedit
<xiaoy>   gedit ~/steam.sh
<xiaoy> poi al posto di C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe mettigli il path giusto
<xiaoy> Rosina_, io ora devo proprio andare (è tardi da morire) XD
<Rosina_> vero XD
<xiaoy> in bocca al lupo con steam...
<Rosina_> crepi il lupo
<xiaoy> :)
<Rosina_> se non funziona ti vengo a cercare :D
<xiaoy> quando vuoi :)
<Rosina_> :)
<xiaoy> ricorda di mettere il path giusto
<Rosina_> si si
<Rosina_> buona notte
<xiaoy> buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-23
<Rastart> ciao
<Rastart> c'è nessuno?
<colass> ciau     a tutti
<colass> chiedo una cosa se è possibile giocare a metinn2 su lubunt o su xubuntu
<colass> s
<colass> s
<akis24> giorno
<checco> ciao a tutti,,,buongiorno
<checco> qualcuno sa indicarmi per favore, come si puo installare ubuntu su un pc fisso ,facendogli fare il boot da un hd interno dentro un box per hd collegato da usb? è possibile una simile installazione?
<enzotib> checco, boot per l'installazione o boot del sistema installato?
<checco> boot del sistema installato enzotib  , grazie
<enzotib> checco, dipende da dove metti grub e come imposti il bios
<enzotib> checco, spiega un po' quanti dischi hai, cosa c'è sopra e il loro ordine nel menu di boot del bios
<checco> enzotib:  in che senso dove metti il grub, diciamo che per ora ho solo questo hd, ed è un pc che voglio resuscitare, ma ho solo questo hd per ora, piu avanti ne metto uno da 3.5
<enzotib> checco, allora non c'è nessun problema, il BIOS avvierà quel disco e nel suo MBR troverà grub
<checco> grazie enzotib  , presumo che una volta che ho l altro hd, se voglio fare dual boot devo modificare il grub ?
<enzotib> checco, pensi poi di inserire un altro disco?
<checco> si stasera, perche mi serve winzozz per fare solamente una cosa che su ubuntu da quanto ho capito non fa, e cioe ilflash dei lettori di xbox 360. solamente per quello, senno se potevo usare ubuntu in totalità lo preferivo,,a casa tutti i miei pc hanno ubuntu e kubuntu!
<checco> ho dovuto procurarmi un pc fisso perche il flash da usb non è possibile, devo aggiustare la mia 360 e quella di mio cuginetto,
<checco> cmq enzotib  cosa mi consigli?
<enzotib> checco, sto ancora cercando di capire, sul disco che inserirai stasera c'è windows?
<checco> dovrò installarci windos contro il mio volere,
<enzotib> uhm, quindi ora installi ubuntu sul disco usb interno e poi stasera installi windows in un altro disco che inserisci?
<checco> si è cosi enzotib  , propio cosi, penso che winzozz creerà problemi, vero?
<enzotib> checco, io farei così:
<enzotib> farei l'installazione normale di ubuntu
<enzotib> poi inserirei il disco di windows
<enzotib> imposterei il BIOS per fare boot da questo secondo disco
<enzotib> quindi installerei windows su questo secondo disco, al riavvio dovrebbe partire direttamente windows
<enzotib> poi rimetterei l'altro disco per primo nel BIOS
<enzotib> al riavvio parte ubuntu
<enzotib> e con sudo update-grub aggiungi anche windows nel menu di grub
<enzotib> ora devo allontanarmi, magari ci sentiamo tra un po'
<checco> cosi poi non sono costretto a staccare hd e impostare la priorità boot dei dischi una volta che ho modificato il grub, okgrazie mille
<checco> perfetto, ho capito, va bene a dopo
<motz> salve
<motz> ho installato ubuntu su pc con windows 8. tutto funziona bene, solo che all'inizio ricevo alcuni messaggi di warning, tipo: "failed to open EFI" "failed to load image", etc. qualche consiglio?
<glpiana> ola
<sacripante> salve volevo installare Ubuntu 13.10 su un laptop IBM con CPU centrino ma la distribuzione non viene installata causa kernel inadatto al pae avevo capito che la 12.04 era adatta allo scopo ma ottengo lo stesso errore in installazione, devo tentare con Xubuntu? L'unica distribuzione che ho trovato è comunque la 13.10. grazie
<fra_dolcino> ciao, uso xubuntu 13.10, ad ogni avvio mi si apre una finestra di gnome-keyring che chiede la password per il portachiavi chiamato "default", in realtà si tratta di password di UbuntuOne che avevo impostato, come si fa a memorizzarla e non farla più richiedere?
<fra_dolcino> ho guardato in ./local/share/keyrings ci sono tre file, tra cui  keyrings.store che presumo debba contenere le password ed è vuoto
<gra_rei> ciao, scusate il disturbo, ma ho un problemino, non riesco ad installare ubuntu nel mio computer
<glpiana> sacripante, prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4332244
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, prova a cancellare la password impostata in portachiavi e quando esegui l'accesso a ubuntu one, alla richiesta del portachiavi, lascia la password vuota
<glpiana> gra_rei, dai qualche dettaglio aggiuntivo
<gra_rei> tempo fa mi avevano installato ubuntu 10 facendomi la partizione del disco.... metà a windows e l'altra a ubuntu... ora che desidero avere solamete l'ultima versione non riesco xk il pc non mi fa partire il cd
<Sofistio> ciao a tutti
<gra_rei> non so se mi sono spiegato bn
<Sofistio> vorrei sapere il link per capire quali software sono installati sulla versione server di ubuntu
<Sofistio> non riesco a trovarlo sul sito
<Sofistio> grazie mille
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, ok proverò grazie
<glpiana> gra_rei, non legge nessun cd all'avvio o solo quello di installazione di ubuntu?
<gra_rei> nessuno, ma studiandoci un pochino e cambiando i boot sono riuscito a far partire il cd,
<gra_rei> madesso dovrei cancellare tutto quello che ce nel disco
<gra_rei> il vecchio ubuntu e windows
<gra_rei> ma non so come si fa :(
<akis24> gra_rei: forse è consigliabile lasciare winz e installare accanto ubuntu
<gra_rei> dite ? che dovrei lasciare le due partizioni divise ?
<akis24> gra_rei: hai un sistema dualboot  winz+ubuntu ?
<gra_rei> si
<akis24> gra_rei:  formatti la partizione col vecchio ubuntu dalla live e reinstalli ubuntu al posto della vecchia versione
<gra_rei> ma visto che winz non lo uso praticamente mai pensavo, al posto di mantenerlo lo cancello....
<gra_rei> una domanda autocad protoshop ecc su ubuntu le posso istallare no §?
<gra_rei> ?
<akis24> gra_rei: se ne sei certo di volerlo elimnare.. puoi farlo
<akis24> gra_rei: difficilmente gireranno su ubuntu credo anche se hai wine
<akis24> gra_rei: ascolta il nostro consiglio lascia winz al suo posto e installa ubuntu al posto della vecchia versione
<gra_rei> ok..... allora ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi hai dato..mi sono stati molto utili :)
<akis24> gra_rei: comunque sul sito di wine credo ci sia la lista dei programmi che girano in emulazione
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<daniela_> Ho appena installato xubuntu e non riesco a far funzionare la connessione ethernet con il modem alice adsl, potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> daniela_, connessione ethernet con il modem?
<enzotib> daniela_, cioè ti colleghi al modem col cavo che si collega a sua volta a internt con il telefono?
<daniela_> enzotib, :) con l'aggeggio di Alice che io chiamo modem...
<enzotib> daniela_, il modem è già collegato a internet?
<daniela_> enzotib, sì
<daniela_> enzotib, con altro pc, funziona
<daniela_> enzotib, con vecchio pc, su cui ho installato xubuntu, no
<enzotib> daniela_, e quando attacchi il cavo al pc cosa succede?
<daniela_> enzotib, vede la connessione, ma firefox non si connette
<enzotib> daniela_, apri un terminale e scrivi ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<daniela_> enzotib, provo...
<daniela_> enzotib, dice varie cose tra cui "Destination host unreachable"
<enzotib> !pastebin | daniela_
<ubot-it> daniela_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ah ok
<enzotib> daniela_, metti su pastebin l'output di ifconfig
<daniela_> enzotib, grazie per l'aiuto... penso che ci vorrà un po' di tempo... sono su due pc diversi (uno dei quali senza connessione...)
<enzotib> daniela_, copia l'output su una pendrive e poi lo passi sull'altro pc per metterlo su pastebin
<daniela_> enzotib, provo...
<akis24> ciao
<Renzin> salve cerco aiuto
<Renzin> c'è nesuno ?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Renzin> non riesco a scaricare nulla dal softwer center
<Renzin> volevo vedre un film in mkv e mi sono accoorto che non mi fa scaricare nulla
<akis24> Renzin: riesci a navigare ? che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Renzin> si navigo perfettamente con ubuntu 10.0
<Renzin> 10.10
<roht> vai col terminale apt-get install
<akis24> Renzin: la 10.10 non è piu' supportata da tempo
<Renzin> e lo so pero ho molti file per l'università e non vorrei perdere niente
<Renzin> reinstallando un nuovo ubuntu
<Renzin> poi il mioceleron è vecchio
<Riccardone> Renzin: ping -c 10 www.google.it
<akis24> Renzin: e mica li perdi ma quindi niente aggiornamenti ecc a meno di usare gli old repositories
<Renzin> ora disponibile ho ubuntu 11.10 potrei metterlo senza eliminare i bati ?
<akis24> Renzin: siamo alla 13.10 adesso
<Renzin> e ma supporte un celeron e 1 giga di ram ?
<akis24> Renzin: forse lubuntu
<Renzin> appunto
<akis24> Renzin: miracoli non se ne fanno scegli tu che fare
<akis24> Renzin:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Renzin> posso istallare lubuntu 13.10 senza perdere i dati ?
<Renzin> ora sto scaricando lubuntu 13.10
<Renzin> potrei istallarlo senza eliminare i dati ?
<jester-> !ripristino | Renzin
<ubot-it> Renzin: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> Renzin: un backup della home sarebbe comunque di rigore
<Renzin> ora tento di salvare i miei dati sulla usb cosi riformatto tutto e istallo lubuntu come consigliato
<jester-> segui ka guida per il ripristino
<Renzin> ok ok
<Renzin> ma non ho il 10.10
<Renzin> dovrei rifare tutto
<jester-> Renzin: non importa, userà la 13.10
<Renzin> quindi metto il cd della 11.10 ?
<jester-> Renzin: 13.10
<Renzin> quella che sto scaricando
<Renzin> ok
<Renzin> c..... non ho un dannato cd
<Riccardone> Renzin: fai l'installazione via rete no ?
<Renzin> ok ora provo
<Riccardone> Renzin: installi via usb il minimo necessario e poi vai via rete :)
<Renzin> e la usb è piena
<Renzin> non posso mettere la il cd 11.10 e poi passare via rete alla 13.10 ?
<jester-> dovresti fare 4 passaggi
<jester-> |usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Riccardone> Renzin: non ti conviene, potresti mettere il cd della 11.10 e poi spuntare "scarica aggiornamenti durante l'installazione" , ma ti scarica gli aggiornamenti della 11.10 comunque ...
<Riccardone> Renzin: per la 13.10 ci vuole il cd della 13.10 oppure vai su una rolling release (Manjaro :) ) ...
<Renzin> a me non interessa la versione a me principalmente interessa salvare i dati nella home
<Renzin> puo servire avere 3 partizioni ?
<Riccardone> Renzin: mai avuto bisogno di 3 partizioni, ma dipende dall'uso che fai del pc ...
<Renzin> in passato si ora no
<Renzin> ho wxp e by5
<Renzin> bt5
<Renzin> ma ora non mi servonpo
<Riccardone> Renzin: pialla tutto allora :)
<Renzin> perfetto ma i dati ?
<Renzin> che ho in ubuntu ?
<Riccardone> Renzin: li avrai sotto /home spero :)
<Riccardone> Renzin: fai un cp -Rf /home su HD esterno magari e poi pialli :)
<Renzin> no ho hd esterno
<Renzin> non
<Riccardone> Renzin: se non hai possibilità di salvare  dati, li perdi
<Renzin> sheiße
<Renzin> scheiße
<Renzin> vabbe provo a istallare la 11 cercando di salvare la home
<jester-> Renzin: ripristino non formatta, sostituisce il sistema a nuovo e basta
<Renzin> si si
<jester-> Renzin: le 11 non sono piu supportate
<jester-> piu vecchia supportata è la 12.04 lts
<Renzin> quindi non posso fare il riprisitino ?
<jester-> Renzin: si ma non sarà aggiornabile e nemmeno possibile instalalre
<Renzin> quindi comunque il film in BR non posso vedermelo
<jester-> Renzin: se manca qualcosa non puoi installare
<jester-> non è difficile da capire il concetto
<Renzin> quini cmq non serve a niente mettere la 11 ok quindi dopo le feste prendo un cd e lo faccio
<jester-> non hai  una usb?
<jester-> sempre che il pc sia recente da supportarne il boot
<Renzin> si di supportare lo supporta e che la usb che ho e piena
<Renzin> quasi piena
<jester-> serve una vuota
<Renzin> altrimenti salvo i dati sulla home e la formatto
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Renzin> allora mettiamola cosi per il momento
<Renzin> non riesco a vedere un film in mkv come faccio ?
<jester-> e 27 dovresti installare i codecs
<jester-> ed essendo scaduta non è possibile
<jester-> o installa vlc che dei codec se ne frega ma non è possibile
<Renzin> a quindi tutti i file mkv non posso vederli
<Giovanni> Buonasera!
<Guest38445> Il mio dilemma da principiante è questo: ho alcuni programmi su cd che girano su windows, ma non riesco a farli girare su windows...
<Guest38445> ...come posso fare?
<Guest38445> Ad esempio ho un corso di inglese, un corso di chitarra...
<Guest38445> ...non riesco a farli girare su linux ubuntu 12.04: correggo!
<Guest38445> chi mi sa dare qualche suggerimento per provare...?!
<Guest38445> qualcuno può rispondermi?
<Guest38445> vabbè...ciao!
<carlobolla> ciao a tutti quando installo ubuntu mi esce la console busybox. cosa devo fare?
<carlobolla_> ciao a tutti, quando installo ubuntu mi esce la console di busybox cosa devo fare?
<Guest91365> salve gente, oggi mi e' arrivato il nuovo laptop lenovo x200 con processore intel duo 2 vorrei sapere da voi se devo installare la vers a 32b o 64bit di ubuntu
<Guest91365> grazie
<Guest91365> il processore e un p8700
<carlobolla_> dipende... vai su risorse del computer - proprieta di sistema - e leggi che tipo di sistema è
<Guest91365> non dice nulla, quindi presumo che sia un 32b
<Guest91365> ma
<remix_tj> Guest91365: 64bit
<Guest91365> se non sbaglio qui dice che e' un 64b
<Guest91365> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/37006/
<Guest91365> grazie remix
<Guest91365> quindi vado di 64b
<Guest91365> e puo' essere che mi hanno installato il SO a 32b con un processore a 64b?
<Guest91365> un'altra domandina: vorrei poi partizionare il mio hdd da 160gb, mi consigliereste come fare ? cioe' quanti gb lasciare a swap root ecc?
<Guest91365> inoltre  volevo sapere se secondo voi mi conviene mettere ubuntu o lasciare win xp,
<Guest91365> jester tu che sei sempre disponibile e gentile ci sei?
<Guest91365> buon natale a tutti
<Guest91365> ciao tornero' a rompervi con le mie domande
<Barrnet> giorno
<Barrnet> è possibile connettersi da una live cd via sftp (o ftp) verso un pc con su ubuntu collegati allo stesso routher? non c'è alcuna lan di fatto, i pc sono solo collegati allo stesso routher...
<gocu> ciao
<gocu> ho un laptop del 2008, con windows e ormai si era un po' rallentato a causa di qualche virus probabilmente così ho formattato ed ora ho installato ubuntu
<gocu> però è rimasto un po' lento, pensavo quindi che forse dovrei installare un sistema operativo più leggero.. tipo xubuntu o uno degli altri simili... che ne dite?
<gocu> potrebbe migliorare la cosa?
<Barrnet> decisamente
<Barrnet> Unity è fin troppo pesante e poco ottimizzato... sei da ubuntu ora? :)
<gocu> sì attualmente utilizzo ubuntu
<Barrnet> apri un terminale e scrivi lspci
<Barrnet> e posta il contenuto qui )
<enzotib> Barrnet, se hanno IP sulla stessa sottorete, dovrebbe essere possibile, a me funziona
<Barrnet> sostanzialmente mi basterebbe mettere come ip di destinazione un ip della rete locale?
<Barrnet> Ah gocu, ovviamente postalo con postebin, perché altrimenti metti troppe righe in chat
<gocu> come si apre un terminale?
<enzotib> Barrnet, se i pc vanno in DHCP, allora è già automaticamente così
<gocu> scusate ma sono nuovo di ubuntu
<enzotib> gocu, Ctrl-Alt-T
<Barrnet> vai nell'angolo in alto a destra e premi sull'icona di ubuntu
<Barrnet> e scrivi "Terminale"
<Barrnet> :)
<Barrnet> Ctrl+Alt+T va in gnome, non sono sicuro che vada anche in Unity xD
<enzotib> va va
<Barrnet> anyway, non mi intendo di reti... spero che siano già in DHCP
<enzotib> di default è cos'
<enzotib> così*
<gocu> fatto, e come lo posto per non risultare troppo invasivo?
<Barrnet> ora spero solo che la live di lubuntu abbia un client ftp o che almento pacmanfm supporti le cartelle remote xD
<Barrnet> con pastebin :)
<Barrnet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> Barrnet, se non ce l'ha lo installi
<Barrnet> da livecd?
<enzotib> certo
<Barrnet> questo non lo sapevo xD
<enzotib> Barrnet, puoi fare quello che vuoi, finché c'è spazio in memoria (che viene usata in parte come disco)
<enzotib> ma al riavvio con la stessa live perdi tutto
<enzotib> (escludendo il caso di live create appositamente con persistenza)
<enzotib> a presto
<gocu> l'ho messo su pastebin
<gocu> ora devo fare il download?
<Barrnet> no, devi linkarcelo
<gocu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6624797/
<Barrnet> enzo: ha 2gb di ram e con lxde occupo 144mb zippando 21 e passa mega, lo spazio penso sia l'ultimo dei problemi
<Barrnet> però il lettore è lento e quindi il sistema è di una lentezza immane
<Barrnet> gocu: hai una scheda video integrata intel, giusto?
<gocu> non ricordo barrnet :-/
<Barrnet> da qui risulta di si, probabilmente è il motivo per cui unity ti va lentuccio
<gocu> andrei a controllare ma ancora ci devo prendere la mano con ubuntu
<gocu> cosa mi consigli in questo caso?
<Barrnet> personalmente ti consiglierei xfce, ottieni un sistema abbastanza reattivo senza avere una grafica orrida
<jester-> ha solo una video
<gocu> ok
<jester-> gocu: quanta ran e che procio
<jester-> ram
<Barrnet> per la ram scrivi nel terminale "free" e dici quanto c'è in "totale"
<gocu> la ram è due GB
<Barrnet> per il processore non saprei
<jester-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Barrnet> ah ok, se la sai direttamente evita di scrivere xD
<gocu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6624835/
<gocu> questa è la ram
<gocu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6624838/
<gocu> questa la scheda video
<jester-> è il processore dual core
<gocu> cioè scusate.. è il processore
<jester-> video hai una intel
<jester-> dovrebbe andare anche ubuntu con xubontu un po meglio
<gocu> insomma come avrete capito ho un laptop vecchiotto. ma ancora funziona bene per quel che mi serve
<jester-> gocu: aggiungi xubuntu.desktop
<jester-> poi al login scegli sessione xfe
<jester-> xfce
<jester-> il sistema è lo stesso, cambia solo il vestito
<gocu> ok ;)
<jester-> clicchi sul loghino a destra di user e cambi
<gocu> ma non devo formattare tutto di nuovo?
<jester-> ma no
<jester-> puoi mettere tanti vestiti
<gocu> ahh
<jester-> il sistema  è comune
<gocu> quindi.. loghino a destra di user
<jester-> xfce è anche piu configurabile
<jester-> gocu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> finito termina sessione e provi xfce
<gocu> ok provo
<gocu> mm..
<gocu> ho messo il comando indicato, poi mi chiede la password
<jester-> digitale anche se non la vedi e dai enter
<gocu> ma non mi lascia scriverla
<gocu> ok
<Guest91365> ciao jester buone feste
<Guest91365> come faccio a sapere il modello esatto del mio pc?
<jester-> cià e altrettanto
<Barrnet> da livecd la password di sudo qual'è?
<jester-> Guest91365: di solito è scritto da qualche parte sul case
<jester-> Barrnet: batti enter senza scrivere nulla
<Barrnet> okù
<gocu> ok, sta caricando. ci vorrà tempo da quanto vedo
<Guest91365> puo' essere TYPE?
<gocu> grazie mille :)
<Guest91365> o s\n ?
<jester-> Guest91365: s per proseguire
<Barrnet> s
<jester-> =si
<jester-> Guest91365: sudo lshw
<jester-> è ilma z che puoi vedere
<Guest91365> sono ancora su winzoz
<Guest91365> :(
<jester-> winz ha un accrocchio
<Guest91365> sarebbe accrocchio
<Guest91365> ?
<jester-> Guest91365: nel mio caso
<jester-> escription: Notebook
<jester->     product: 1000HE (90OAM17B12111C3AE20BQ)
<jester->     vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<Guest91365> quindi come potrei fare?
<jester-> Guest91365: su winz so che c'è l'utility
<jester-> su linux sudo lshw
<Guest91365> capisco ti ringrazio
<Guest91365> dici che potrebbe bastare everest?
<Barrnet> Si
<jester->  Guest91365 che interessano sono cpu ram e video
<jester-> wifi se c'è
<jester-> il modello non ha importanza
<Barrnet> c'è un modo per conoscere da terminale il mio ip nella rete locale?
<jester-> Barrnet: ifconfig
<jester-> indirizzo inet
<jester-> Barrnet: installa etherape che ti fa il grafico figo
<Guest91365> cpu intel duo 2 p8700, ram 4gb, video  Intel 4500MHD  che distro mi consigli?
<jester-> Guest91365: ubuntu 64 bitti
<jester-> Guest91365: personalemente preferisco kubuntu
<Guest91365> ubuntu quindi? no kubuntu?
<jester-> va a gusti
<Guest91365> ah ok e che dici lo metto kubuntu o la mia sch video non va bene?
<jester-> bionda mora rossa?
<Guest91365> capisco....
<jester-> intel va sempre bene
<Guest91365> ok.
<jester-> non devi installare nesun driver
<gocu> ok dovrebbe esser terminato
<Guest91365> mi diresti giacche quanta memoria lascio a \ a \home e a swap? please ho 160gb
<gocu> ora riavvio e poi ad un certo punto dovrei poter scegliere l-opzione xfce o sbaglio_
<jester-> se tornato al prompt ha finito
<jester-> gocu: non serve
<gocu> ok,
<jester-> gocu: termina sessione
<gocu> quindi riavvio e basta
<jester-> non riavvi
<Barrnet> swap il valore della tua ram o il doppio se sotto i 512mb
<jester-> termina sessoine che va alla login
<gocu> ok
<jester-> li cambi e rientri
<Barrnet> ma comunque direi almeno 30gb su / e il resto su /home
<Barrnet> considera che su /home andranno tutti i documenti
<Guest91365> grazie barnett ma per non fare confusione aspetto jester ;)
<Barrnet> su / i file di sistema e i programmi che installerai
<jester-> 30 gighi pr / so belli comodi
<jester-> 20 gia bastano
<Barrnet> considera però che a differenza di windows l'installazione dei programmi pesa di più sulle tue cartelle, perché le configurazioni sono impostate tutte nella tua /home
<Barrnet> su / vanno giusto gli eseguibili in /etc/bin e poca altra roba
<cybernova> Barrnet, /etc/bin ?
<Barrnet> mmm mi pare
<Barrnet> aspè che controllo lol
<cybernova> i programmi sono su /usr/bin
<Guest91365> ma se tu pare compare non cercare di aiutare che mi confondi di piu
<Guest91365> please jester
<Guest91365> solo questo poi non ti assillo piu e ti faccio passare un buon natale :)
<Barrnet> ah vero, in etc ci sono le configurazioni xD
<jester-> in /bin ci sono utilità e comandi di sistema
<jester-> tipo dmesg & co
<gocu> fatto, ora sembra andare meglio!
<gocu> ma la grafica sembra del tutto uguale a prima.. cosa è cambiato?
<Guest91365> senti jester pensi che vada bene cosi:  20gb di \, 4gb di swap e il resto \home ??
<jester-> gocu: mo divertiti a congigurarlo
<Barrnet> come del tutto uguale a prima?
<Barrnet> dovresti avere un pannello nero sorpa e dei programmi a scomparsa in sotto
<jester-> Guest91365: vanno bene
<Guest91365> grazie
<jester-> Guest91365: quanto avanzi per la home
<Guest91365> 136gb
<jester-> un cazzo in pratica
<Guest91365> azz poco?
<jester-> dai 10 a /
<gocu> no.. che strano.. eppure quando mi chiedeva di scegliere l'utente ho cliccato sull'iconcina di ubunto e lì ho scelto xfce
<Guest91365> ok
<jester-> Guest91365: è sempre poco ma se di piu non hai
<Guest91365> di 160gb di hdd do 10gb a \ 4gb a swap e 146 a home
<jester-> gocu: se in xfcr?
<Guest91365> ?
<gocu> sì forse era xfcr
<gocu> ciò che ho cliccato
<jester-> Guest91365: ho letto male ip 3 anzichè 136
<jester-> allora ridai 20 a /
<jester-> gocu: la differenza non è poca hai la dock in basso?
<gocu> dock?
<Barrnet> dei programmi a scomparsa sul basso
<jester-> eh la barra con le icone
<Barrnet> un pò alla mac :)
<jester-> si ma solo un po
<gocu> no è di lato a sinistra
<gocu> è rimasto tutto uguale in sostanza
<gocu> avrò toppato qualcosa :-/
<Guest91365> ok rido 20 a \ e il resto cioe' 136gb a home
<Guest91365> perfetto
<jester-> gocu: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<gocu> ubuntu
<jester-> gocu: riesci e scegli xfce poi metti la pass e torni
<gocu> ok riprovo
<Barrnet> mmm ok, sono connesso: ho solo dovuto installare il server ftp nel mio pc
<Barrnet> il problema è che pur avendo montato il disco da live cd
<Barrnet> non ho nulla ne in media ne in mnt
<Guest91365> ascolta ma di kubuntu esiste la 64b?
<Barrnet> si
<Barrnet> di tutte le derivate esiste sia la 32 che la 64, anche di lubuntu :)
<jester-> Barrnet: montato in /media/sticass di solito
<Barrnet> eh, da filezilla è vuoto xD
<jester-> yesss
<jester-> Barrnet: filezilla?
<jester-> usare nautilus?
<Barrnet> non ero sicuro che lxde avesse la gestione delle cartelle remote
<jester-> se non c'è in media montata non è
<Barrnet> ci sto navigando da pacman
<Barrnet> forse si è smontata chiudendo la cartella mm
<jester-> lobbinyi?
<Barrnet> si, infatti: risolto lol
<Barrnet> aww
<Barrnet> 4mb al secondo
<Barrnet> a voglia trasferire 23gb
<Barrnet> bon, stacco.
<Barrnet> grazie per l'aiuto :)
<simonektv> we
<simonektv> chi e che mi puoi aiutare ad installare i driver in ubuntu?
<carmineUbuntu> buonasera - ho appena installato ubuntu (prima volta) ma non mi parte X - qualcuno mi può dire come mai o che devo controllare ?
<simonektv> hai installato il boot loader?
<carmineUbuntu> simonektv: in realtà se sono dentro ubuntu il bootloader è installato di suo... non credo c'entri tanto... e cmq credo l'abbia fatto, in automatico, il CD...
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, che versione?
<carmineUbuntu> non la 13... la 12.qualcosa
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: è quella che sul sito dice "vuoi più assistenza ?"
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, 12.04 LTS
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, ma ubuntu o qualche derivata tipo lubuntu?
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: esattamente
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: no no la 12.04 LTS
<carmineUbuntu> provo ad avviare gpm
<carmineUbuntu> ehm come si fa ad avviare gpm ?
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, gpm? che ci devi fare?
<carmineUbuntu> nulla volevo incollarti la versione da bash
<carmineUbuntu> cmq è
<carmineUbuntu> 12.04.3 LTS
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, sudo service lightdm status
<carmineUbuntu> ok
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: running
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, se fai Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<carmineUbuntu> eh l'ho fatto :)
<carmineUbuntu> tutto nero
<carmineUbuntu> cmq dovrei avere una nvidia geforce 740m
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, nero senza nessun cursore in alto a sinistra?
<carmineUbuntu> nothing
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, quando hai installato la grafica andava normale?
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: si durante la fase di installazione era tutto ok
<carmineUbuntu> ora non so se stanno utilizzando nouveau o nv... francamente vengo da altre distro è la prima volta che uso ubuntu in vita mia
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, modifichiamo un file: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<carmineUbuntu> modifichiamo grub ok
<carmineUbuntu> ok che dobbiamo modificare all'interno di grub?
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, la riga che finisce con "quiet splash"
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, fai diventare "quiet splash nomodeset"
<carmineUbuntu> ok aspè
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: non so se ti interessa, nel chan inglese mi dicono che ho un problema con i driver nvidia... tu sai come settare un driver nvidia da bash ? (intanto provo a modificare grub come dici tu)
<Guest91365> notte signori buon natale buone feste a presto
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: mi ridici il file ?
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, /etc/default/grub
<carmineUbuntu> ok spè
<carmineUbuntu> ok enzotib fatto e salvato
<carmineUbuntu> ora ?
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, sudo update-grub
<carmineUbuntu> ok l'ha fatto
<enzotib> riavvia
<enzotib> b00k3r|out, in questo canale non è gradito il cambio di nick quando uno va /away
<akis24> sera
<carmineUbuntu> arrivo subito enzotib - hai da darmi qualche informazione per il riavvio ?
<enzotib> no
<carmineUbuntu> ok - enzotib ti prego fatti trovare :(
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: niente - a parte che si è ridotta la risoluzione da bash... ma niente X
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: hao doppia scheda?
<carmineUbuntu> enzotib: anzichè il logo di ubuntu mi da il nome Ubuntu 12.X.Y e poi parte (con una risoluzoine bassa) - arrivo in console e si sente un suono che non saprei descrivere
<jester-> intel invidia?
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: no
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: no no ho una nvidia geforge 740m - però aspè provo a fare lspci
<carmineUbuntu> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1292 (rev a1)
<enzotib> carmineUbuntu, ti affido a jester-, è un mago con le schede grafiche
<jester-> lol
<carmineUbuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: ho visto che hai aggiunto nomodeset
<carmineUbuntu> si si ho aggiunto nomodeset (infatti ti leggo malissimo)
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: secondo me hai doppia scheda
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: che culo
<carmineUbuntu> :D
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: serve la 13.10
<carmineUbuntu> e che faccio mò
<carmineUbuntu> serve la 13.10
<carmineUbuntu> ok proviamo la 13.10 allora
<carmineUbuntu> di là mi dicono addirittura di installare ubuntu-server
<jester-> !grafica ibrida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grafica ibrida'
<jester-> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: aspè... aiutatemi voi
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: con 13.10 è plus facile
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: son diventato vecchio per leggere la documentazione... prima stavo su gentoo... ma mi sono scassato le palle di RTFM ... è dagli anni '90 che faccio così son vecchio
<carmineUbuntu> oramai son più un aficionados che usa linux per principio contro mac e windows che uno smanettone
<jester-> oppure tenta per precedenti di 13.10
<carmineUbuntu> no ora mi scarico la 13.10 e provo
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<jester-> servono 2 pacchetti
<carmineUbuntu> posso fare da qui ? dimmi che pacchetti servono che da qui non leggo na cippa.. mi sembra di stare su un olivetti con MS-DOs
<jester-> poi devi comunque lanciare le app in 3d  con optirun programma, sarà automatico dalla 14,04
<jester-> Installare i driver nvidia-319.
<jester-> Quindi installare il pacchetto nvidia-prime.
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: oppure piu semplice es affidabile solo il pacco bumblebee-nvidia
<carmineUbuntu> ok lo faccio da qui o mi consigli di installare la 13.0 ?
<carmineUbuntu> io non ho capito che differenza c'è tra le due sigh
<jester-> prime è piu performante ma piu instabile
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: ok - dimmi: installo da qui o dalla 13.0 ?
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: vuoi fare una prova?
<carmineUbuntu> ma si proviamo da qui
<carmineUbuntu> sto installando bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> precedente 13.10 cambia la menata
<carmineUbuntu> ma sempre menata è?
<jester-> se non hai la 13.10 nion c'è
<carmineUbuntu> dice che non trova il pacchetto
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> spe
<carmineUbuntu> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: tanto vale provare da bash
<jester-> male che vada non va
<carmineUbuntu> e che io da bash sono :D
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<carmineUbuntu> eh oddio jester- mi servirebbe per lavorare il PC - sono impazzito 3 giorni con gentoo - spero di non impazzire altrettanto con ubuntu - non ho più testa per smanettarci... l'ultima installazione l'ho fatta 5 anni fa :) praticamente con UEFI m'hanno rotto le balle, non riuscivo ad installare grub2 sulla partizione di boot BIOS... un casino
<carmineUbuntu> ok fatto ora installo ?
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: installa la 13.10
<carmineUbuntu> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia
<carmineUbuntu> ahahahah ok ok la metto a scarica' sull'altro pc
<jester-> poi installi bumblebee.nvidia e sei a post
<carmineUbuntu> eh speriamo che hai ragione tu
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: se vui smanettare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: ho già dato grazie... venendo da LFS e poi Gentoo
<jester-> tanto piallare per piallare
<carmineUbuntu> son vecchio - capelli bianchi, lavoro... non suono e non smanetto più... ma non metterò mai Windows sul mio PC
<jester-> lol
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: mi dicono che potrebbe essere un problema a causa dei due moduli di memoria che ho
<carmineUbuntu> in effetti ho 2*4GB
<carmineUbuntu> dici che può centrare ? non ci sto capendo granchè
<jester-> secondo me è la doppia scheda
<carmineUbuntu> 21:46 < dmitru> carmineUbuntu: For two memory modules rebuild the kernel
<carmineUbuntu> proviamo la 13 :)
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: pia la amd64
<jester-> o non gestisce tuatta la ran sopra i 2 giga
<jester-> ha una bella fantasia l'ammaregano
<carmineUbuntu> si si la amd64
<carmineUbuntu> con gentoo mi piantavo a causa di UEFI
<carmineUbuntu> ma l'ho tolto e non c'ho più testa per seguire troppa documentazione - prima mi serviva smanettare - ora mi serve un sistema stabile
<jester-> uefi va e non va a seconda di come gli gira
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: l'ho disabilitato ho messo CSM... ma ripeto: purtroppo causa lavoro ho solo bisogno che mi funzioni il PC con un sistema per lo sviluppo del Web e PHP - di stare a smadonnare non c'ho più voglia - l'ho fatto con la slack e la red hat... l'ho fatto con lfs e poi con gentoo... basta sono esausto
<carmineUbuntu> :D
<carmineUbuntu> ma di sicuro metter su un windows non ce la faccio
<carmineUbuntu> 21:52 < dmitru>  carmineUbuntu: Contact the store of purchase, where the is possible to buy a larger volume of the memory module, they can easily make the change of memory module.
<carmineUbuntu> 21:52 < john_rambo> KI7MT, sudo: aa-enforce: command not found
<carmineUbuntu> dice cazzate ?
<jester-> allora vai di 13.10 kubuntu e bumblebee-nvidia
<carmineUbuntu> kubuntu che sarebbe - ubuntu con kde ?
<jester-> il sistema è comune cambia la grafica
<jester-> kde è convenzionale
<jester-> con vari cazzilli integrati
<carmineUbuntu> kubuntu lo scelgo quando installo ? io sto scaricando la 13.0 desktop per amd64 - manca una mezz'oretta credo
<jester-> no devi scaricare
<carmineUbuntu> dovrò imparare un po' il sistema di gestione - qualcosina la ricordavo da debian (apt-get) ma non sono ferrato - è dal 2008 che ci do dentro di emerge -uvaDN --with-bdeps=y @world a palla
<jester-> stai scaricando ubuntu ciofeca unity
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: e da dove scarico kubuntu 13.10 ? quindi non va bene ubuntu che sto scaricando ora ?
<jester-> va bene
<jester-> provala e vedi se tipaice
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: basta che funziona X :D
<carmineUbuntu> kubuntu ha un suo sito a part e?
<jester-> si
<carmineUbuntu> ok scarico pure quella - strano però, anche con i più nuovi driver grafici mi ricordo che c'era anaconda o qualcosa di simile (se non erro su mandrake) che ti faceva tutta la configurazione
<carmineUbuntu> e cmq UEFI va bene per i sistemi Findus non credo ci sia molto supporto per *nix
<jester-> : http://releases.ubuntu.com
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: ubuntu lo becca quasisempre
<carmineUbuntu> sarebbe trusty desktop ? kubuntu 14.x
<carmineUbuntu> mia sorella è user ubuntu da una vita - fa grafica e ci si trova bene - io ero abituato diversamente
<jester-> carmineUbuntu: la 13.10
<jester-> trusty èè la alpha
<jester-> saucy
<carmineUbuntu> jester-: ok - allora scarico 13.10 sia di ubuntu che di kubuntu - sperando che almeno una delle due mi dia un risultato perfettibile
<carmineUbuntu> quindi installo e poi installo bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> yesss
<carmineUbuntu> e bumblebee-nvidia mi gestisce la doppia scheda giusto ?
<jester-> si
<carmineUbuntu> che poi è strano come le livecd leggano tranquillamente e facciano partire molto tranquillamente il server grafico
<carmineUbuntu> con systemrescuecd ottima xfce4
<carmineUbuntu> con ubuntu bellissima interfaccia grafica per l'installazione
<jester-> tieni presente che se lanci un programma a cui serve il 3d devi lanciarlo con optirun programma
<jester-> kubuntu è anche meglio
<jester-> e interfaccia convenzionale
<jester-> anche troppo configurabile
<airgnox> ragazzi qualcuno che se intenda di bluetooth ?
<airgnox> non riesco ad inviare files da telefono a portatile con bluetooth integrato
<airgnox> anche se i dispositivi sono gia' associati
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-24
<Manu-145> buona sera, qualcuno conosce tv-player? funzionano solamente i canali in chiaro di Rai. il resto nada. :( sapreste aiutarmi? grazie
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> nel caso ci fosse qualcuno disponibile mi trovo con due portatili entrambi con ubuntu 13.04 in uno il wifi è stabile nell'altro è un continuo andare e fermarsi avete qualche consiglio
<glpiana> pac, hai già provato a cambiare il tipo di protezione della chiave wifi dal router?
<pac> glpiana: seguendo qualche risposta che ho trovato in giro ho compiuto diverse operazioni ma non saprei dire esattamente cosa ho fatto
<glpiana> male
<pac> glpiana: e lo so!
<angora> buongiorno
<glpiana> pac, comunque per fare quello che ti ho detto devi accedere da browser al tuo router
<angora> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come fare a cambiare il boot priority order per poter installare ubuntu da usb?
<pac> glpiana: quando si deciderà a riprendere il segnale però. ma cosa devo fare esattamente?
<angora> non me lo permette e dice che devo contattare il system supervisor
<glpiana> pac, prendi il manuale del router e controlla le pagine relative alle impostazioni wifi
<glpiana> angora, la priorità di avvio si modifica da bios. tu che stai facendo?
<angora> si sono nel bios
<angora> nella pagina boot
<pac> glpiana: spero di trovarlo online perché il cartaceo....
<glpiana> pac, cerca su google e lo trovi di sicuro. magari sulla pagina web del produttore
<angora> ma non mi fa mod perche non possono essere mod in user mode, contattare il sistem supervisor
<pac> glpiana: mi faccio risentire quando lo trovo
<glpiana> angora, controlla il manuale della tua scheda madre
<angora> azz
<pac> glpiana: grazie per ora
<angora> e' un laptop, ok lo cerco
<angora> ma sara' in inglese non ci capisco molto,
<angora> non ci sarebbe un altro modo>?
<glpiana> angora, tu trova il manuale e se è in inglese ce lo posti e ti aiutiamo
<angora> :)
<angora> Har dwar e Maint enance Manual  potrebbe essere questo?
<glpiana> angora, potrebbe
<angora> come lo posto? ti do il link?
<glpiana> angora, sì
<angora> http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/x200_x200s_x200si_x201_x201i_x201s_hmm_en_43y6632_10.pdf
<glpiana> angora, da quel che vedo devi premere il tasto F12 all'avvio del pc per accedere al menu di boot
<glpiana> tu lo hai fatto?
<angora> si sono nel bios
<glpiana> angora, no, non parlo del bios, parlo del menu di boot, menu in cui puoi selezionare il dispositivo da cui avviare
<angora> allora no, provo.
<angora> non posso mettere usb
<angora> non ce proprio
<angora> ci sta solo 4: ata hdd, 5: pci lan
<glpiana> angora, ma la chiave usb è collegata?
<angora> poi enter setup, enter me config, initiate a remot connection
<angora> no
<glpiana> angora, -.-
<glpiana> e vuoi avviare da usb senza collegare la usb?
<angora> e mannaggia a me
<angora> :)
<angora> sai perche'? di solito io prima settavo il bot da usb poi spegnevo e inserivo la usb
<angora> ok adesso ci sta
<angora> come faccio a metterla in cima
<angora> f5 f6?
<angora> ci ho cliccato sopra a usb e si e' avviato il sistema winzoz
<glpiana> angora, a metterlo in cima? a che pro? se devi avviare da usb seleziona la voce usb e premi invio
<angora> l'ho fatto
<angora> e si e' avviato win
<glpiana> angora, cosa c'è sulla usb?
<angora> kubuntu
<glpiana> angora, come hai messo kubuntu su usb?
<angora> creato da live usb creat
<angora> live usb creat
<angora> aspetta che provo da questo laptop a vedere se va, nel caso non si sia creata la usb a dovere.
<angora> torno in due min
<angora> son tornato, la live usb funzia, non capisco proprio quale sia il problema
<glpiana> angora, hai più di una porta usb su quel pc?
<angora> sisi ho risolto gl
<angora> adesso va
<angora> praticamnete io cliccavo sulla scritta usb, invece dovevo cliccare sul submenu diciamo della usb
<angora> adesso e' andato
<angora> grazie gl
<glpiana> prego
<angora> passa buone feste :)
<glpiana> anche tu :)
<angora> gl mi aiuti a partizionare il hdd
<angora> ?
<glpiana> angora, hai sopra windows?
<angora> si ma vorrei eliminarlo
<glpiana> angora, eliminarlo? sicuro? potrebbe sempre tornarti utile averlo a disposizione
<angora> tu dici? ok mettiamo che voglio installarlo vicino a windows
<angora> ora mi chiede dove installare kubuntu?
<glpiana> angora, prima di tutto da windows fai una deframmentazione del disco. poi durante l'installazione, quando arrivi al partizionamento, gli dici di affiancarlo a windows
<angora> ok quindi devo uscire dall'installa\zione
<glpiana> per forza, devi avviare windows
<angora> cmq il disco e' gia partizionato in winzoz due ntfs
<angora> sono 160gb in totale
<glpiana> angora, deframmenta la seconda partizione di windows, partizione da cui ricaverai lo spazio necessario all'installazione di kubuntu. ma prima fai sta cosa se non hai già riavviato
<glpiana> angora, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | angora
<ubot-it> angora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angora> ok
<angora> ma e' un 1 o una l?
<angora> l
<glpiana> è una elle minuscola
<angoralinux> mi dai il link pastebin please
<angoralinux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angoralinux> ok fatto
<angoralinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628018/
<angoralinux> glpiana
<glpiana> angoralinux, oki, procedi alla deframmentazione della seconda partizione
<angoralinux> ok quella dove non ce winzoz, vado allora
<giano> ciao a tutti, ieri ho cancellato un applicazione da terminale (nautilus) e penso di aver fatto una cazz perché stamattina non riesco più ad accedere a nessun profilo su ubuntu, sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<glpiana> giano, se hai levato nautilus è facile che si sia portato via tutto gnome o quasi
<glpiana> giano, arrivi alla schermata di login?
<giano> glpiana:   mi aiuteresti a rimettere il tutto? si sono riuscito ad aprire il terminale, (ma come dimostrato non lo so usare)
<glpiana> giano, se hai il terminale aperto controlliamo anzitutto che il pc sia in rete e navighi: scrivi: ping -c 3 www.google.it
<angora> gl era gia' deframmentato perche era nuovo
<angora> mi e' arrivato ieri il laptop
<angora> quindi procedo con l-installazione
<glpiana> angora, oki, ora riavvia l'installazione e quando arrivi al partizionamento vediamo il da farsi
<angora> ok
<giano> glpiana:  mi dice tre pacchetti inviati e tre ricevuti 0 persi, è corretto? (sono connesso alla rete del lavoro)
<glpiana> giano, sì, perfetto. ora dimmi se come interfaccia grafica avevi unity
<angora> ok ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> angora, dimmi cosa ti propone
<giano> glpiana:  non sò quella base mai cambiata di ubuntu 12.04 lts
<glpiana> giano, prova a scrivere nel terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop                     e vediamo se ti installa poca o molta roba
<glpiana> giano, spe
<glpiana> giano, prima dai un: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> giano, e poi il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<angora> guidato ridimensionare scsi1 (o,o,o), partizione n5 (sda) e usare lo spazio libero.  Guidato usa l'intero disco. Guidato usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM.  Guidato usa l'intero disco e imposta LVM cifrato   oppure manuale
<giano> glpiana: eseguo
<glpiana> angora, scegli di ridimensionare scsi1
<angora> ok
<angora> installo.
<angora> ok?
<glpiana> angora, quanto spazio dai a kubuntu?
<angora> qui dice che li va a dare 33.6 gb
<glpiana> angora, ti è sufficiente?
<giano> glpiana: mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu....
<angora> penso proprio di no
<glpiana> giano, ubuntu... starebbe per?
<angora> il massimo che mi fa dare a kubuntu e' 64.5gb
<glpiana> angora, allora dagli lo spazio massimo che ti propone se ti basta
<angora> poi rimane 10.2gb a sda5 e 85.3 a winzoz
<angora> non saprei se mi basta.
<angora> tu che dici?
<glpiana> angora, se ti basta lasciare 10 giga alla seconda partizione di windows procedi.
<glpiana> angora, come posso saperlo? è il pc che userai tu
<angora> :)
<glpiana> lo dovessi usare io saprei cosa risponderti
<angora> ineffetti
<angora> vabbe vado cosi
<glpiana> ok
<angora> ma e' pochissimo cmq
<giano> glpiana: io ho scritto "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-" e la risposta data dal terminale è "impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu"
<glpiana> giano, ma io non ho scritto solo quello: <glpiana> giano, prova a scrivere nel terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<giano> glpiana: ops questo è imbarazzante cit.
<glpiana> lol
<angora> vabbe do' installa.
<angora> ci proviamo
<angora> speriamo bene
<angora> altrimenti poi reinstallero' il tutto
<giano> glpiana: mi chiede di installare  9720 kb. che ne dici?
<glpiana> giano, troppo poca roba. elencami i nomi dei pacchetti o, se sono tanti, magari fai una foto con webcam o telefono e postala
<glpiana> !image | giano
<ubot-it> giano: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angora> grazie glpiana
<angora> buon natale
<angora> belle cose
<angora> grazie tante
<glpiana> :)
<angora>  ciaoooo
<giano> glpiana: non sono sparito stò cercando di passare la foto
<glpiana> giano, oki, io torno tra un pochetto (pausa sigaretta)
<giano> glpiana:  non riesco a caricare la foto
<giano> altre soluzioni?
<giano> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/283609
<giano> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> giano, oki, riavvia il pc scrivendo  nel terminale: sudo reboot
<giano> glpiana: ora che faccio?
<glpiana> giano, hai riavviato?
<giano> glpiana: sembra partito......grazie, ho un ultimo problema se posso
<glpiana> giano, parla
<giano> glpiana:  come faccio a rimettere al cartella home nella dashbord
<mikunos> Buongiorno e buon natale a tutti
<mikunos> solamente una domanda banale
<mikunos> se un utente con un nome tipo Ubuntu-ex appare nella lista dei processi via htop lo si desidera cancellarlo come bisogna fare?
<glpiana> giano, credo che basti aprire nautilus e poi clicchi col destro sull'icona e la setti come permanente
<mikunos> le ho provate tutte
<mikunos> killall -KILL -u Ubuntu-ex > mi dice che non esiste l'utente
<mikunos> se provo a cancellare l'utente con uno userdel mi dice che l'utente non esiste
<mikunos> ma htop me lo mostra
<glpiana> mikunos, dai il comando e metti l'output su pastebin
<mikunos> che fare?
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/8573120
<mikunos> eccolo qua glpiana ^
<giano> glpiana: grazie infinitamente
<glpiana> mikunos, intendevo htop
<glpiana> giano, di nulla
<giano> glpiana: buone vacanze e buon riposo
<mikunos> http://minus.com/lbvURTMRETT0SS
<mikunos> ho fatto uno screenshot
<mikunos> l'utente si chiamava Debian-ex e non Ubuntu-ex
<mikunos> mi confondevo con il mio pc
<mikunos> il comando mailq non esiste
<mikunos> il software non è presente nel server
<mikunos> ed anche exim
<mikunos> l'mta
<mikunos> e vorrei capire chi l'ha chiamato
<glpiana> mikunos, l'utente è probabilmente Debian-exim
<mikunos> ~# whereis mailq
<mikunos> mailq: /usr/bin/mailq /usr/bin/X11/mailq /usr/share/man/man8/mailq.8.gz
<mikunos> ora noto che mailq è presente
<mikunos> cercando di rimuoverlo con apt-get remove mailq non viene rimosso perchè non lo trova
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: dpkg -S mailq
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> sta elaborando
<glpiana> cosa risponde?
<N41T> buon giorno e buon natale raga
<mikunos> exim4-daemon-light: /usr/bin/mailq
<mikunos> exim4-daemon-light: /usr/share/man/man8/mailq.8.gz
<N41T> sapete dirmi qualera il comando per riparare i file system che nn mi ricprdo?
<ExPBoy> !ripristina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristina'
<glpiana> mikunos, ecco lì la risposta a tutte le tue domande
<glpiana> N41T, fsck
<N41T> glpiana, grazie
<mikunos> glpiana in pratica eliminando exim4-daemon-light il sistema mi installa exim4-daemon-heavy
<mikunos> e viceversa è la stessa storia
<glpiana> mikunos, non ho capito perchè devi levarlo
<mikunos> perchè viene usato dagli utenti per spam
<mikunos> ho già un server mail
<mikunos> e non mi serve aver il servizio attivo e tantomeno disponibile
<glpiana> mikunos, metti su pastebin quello che esce rimuovendo exim4-deamon (light o heavy a seconda di quello che hai ora)
<mikunos> risolto glpiana
<mikunos> apt-get remove --purge exim4-base
<glpiana> mikunos, come?
<glpiana> ok
<mikunos> grazie e buon natale a tutti
<A_Paternoster> ciao a tutti ragazzi... :)
<A_Paternoster> Intanto buon natale (anche se  domani XD)...
<A_Paternoster>  Avrei un problema abbastanza grave...
<A_Paternoster> Dunque ho riscontrato che quanto copio file di medie dimensioni (3-4 gb) su dispositivi che hanno una capacità poco superiore, quando arrivo alla fine della copia, quest'ultima si blocca
<glpiana> A_Paternoster, che filesystem hanno sti dispositivi?
<A_Paternoster> fat...
<glpiana> A_Paternoster, potrebbe essere dovuto al limite di fat. hai provato su ntfs?
<akis24> giorno
<A_Paternoster> glpiana, ho provato su exfat e funziona tutto... ma non capisco il xk alla fine... non dovrebbe darmi qualche errore anche all'inizio della copia ?...
<glpiana> A_Paternoster, non penso che un filesystem possa sapere a priori la dimensione di quello che stai per copiargli sopra
<A_Paternoster> comunque su fat32 dovrebbe funzionare xk con windows funziona
<glpiana> A_Paternoster, non so
<A_Paternoster> provo a cercare ancora su google magari c'è qualche soluzione... :(
<A_Paternoster> glpiana, grazie comunque :)
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno e augur
<bizio> Ciao a tutti, ho due problemi su xubuntu. Il primo riguarda la gestione dell'audio e del volume: non riesco a regolarlo neanche dal plugin indicatore sulla barra in alto e non si trovano impostazioni da nessuna parte. Ho il sosptetto che dipenda dalla scheda audio integrata che non viene riconosciuta in modo adeguato. Ho provato con i driver proprietari ma non ne trova nemmeno uno dopo la ricerca.
<bizio> Il secondo problema riguarda la visione di video in streaming in formato mp4. Non me li legge. Come posso fare? Grazie
<bizio> Cambio domanda: perché xubuntu mi dice "nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile"?
<cristian_c> bizio, perché forse non ce ne sono
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> bizio, però non ho capito il problema dell'applet
<cristian_c> bizio, riguardo il secondo problema, hai installato i codec dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu?
<bizio> cristian_c, leggevo che forse non ci sono i repository attivati per i driver. In caso come si fa ad attivarli?
<bizio> Per i codec ho lanciato il comando sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras e mi ha scaricato un sacco di roba, ma i video continuo a non vederli
<ExPBoy> bizio, i driver video sono nel kernel non serve attivarli se poi la scheda non è riconosciuta e non ci sono driver proprietari prova sul sito della scheda
<cristian_c> bizio, eh, no, se non sono disponibili driver aggiuntivi, non sono disponibili, mi dispiace
<ExPBoy> (video e anche audio)
<bizio> boh grazie, indagherò... a parte gli scatti in alcuni video, per adesso non mi sta dando problemi. Però vorrei risolvere il problema della regolazione via software del volume
<cristian_c> bizio, controlla quali plugin sono attivi nel browser
<cristian_c> bizio, e ripeto , non ho capito il problema dell'applet
<ExPBoy> bizio, ma la scheda audio viene vista?
<bizio> cristian_c, probabilmente è un falso allarme quello dei video in mp4 perché molto probabilmente è un problema temporaneo sul server che li ospita. Ignoriamo per adesso questo problema.
<bizio> ExPBoy, penso di sì visto che l'audio viene riprodotto
<ExPBoy> bizio, che versione usi di *ubuntu?
<bizio> cristian_c, in pratica non riesco a regolare il volume tramite l'icona sulla barra in altro (quella con l'altoparlante) e nelle impostazioni non trovo nessun riferimento all'audio
<cristian_c> bizio, perché non riesci?
<ExPBoy> allora non vede la scheda
<bizio> ExPBoy, sto usando Xubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> bizio, posta schermata del desktop
<bizio> cristian_c, vedo l'icona "muta" e se ci clicco sù, vedo spuntare un trattino
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> clicca destro sull'icone e poi vai su impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> lol
<bizio> Se clicco non il destro appare tendina con plugin indicatore, sposta, rimuovi e pannello
<bizio> niente impostazioni audio
<ExPBoy> e ma se clicchi destro?
<ExPBoy> (sull'icona dell'altoparlante)
<bizio> ExPBoy, se clicco con il destro succede quello che ti ho detto sopra
<ExPBoy> cioè sia che clicchi sinistro che destro è uguale?
<bizio> ExPBoy, con il sinistro è come se apparisse solo il bordino superiore della barra di regolazione del volume. Almeno, è un rettangolino bianco, penso che sia quello :D
<ExPBoy> bho
<ExPBoy> non so che dirti
<bizio> come faccio a vedere se legge la scheda audio?
<bizio> (che penso sia proprio questo il problema)
<ExPBoy> bizio, io penso che ci siano problemi di scheda video e quindi non visualizzi bene le cose
<bizio> ExPBoy, ahahah no, non credo sono a questo livello xD
<bizio> ExPBoy, mancano proprio le impostazioni relative all'audio
<ExPBoy> ok allora mi spiace altro non so
<bizio> ExPBoy, grazie comuqnue
<LoZioNe> Salve a tutti,volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sincronizza il Galaxy con Linux e con quale programma
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, prova con gmtp, ad esempio
<cristian_c> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (saucy), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<LoZioNe> ok vado a vedermelo subito grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> np
<donbeo> Salve , mi servirebbe un aiuto per scegliere le partizioni su cui installare ubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare
<donbeo> ?
<enzotib> donbeo, output di parted -l su pastebin
<enzotib> sudo parted -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | donbeo
<ubot-it> donbeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<donbeo> enzotib sto cercando di seguire l'ultimo post di questa guida http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108450
<donbeo> però non so come specificare le partizioni. Ora cmq ti passo il risultato del comando
<donbeo_> ecco il risultato del comando http://pastebin.com/SW2Ra1mV
<freediving> Salve a tutti
<freediving> è la vigilia di natale e io installo ubuntu :) o meglio cerco di farlo
<donbeo_> allora siamo in 2 :)
<freediving_> dicevo come faccio ad installare ubuntu cu un pc con uefi?
<jester-> !uefi | freediving_
<ubot-it> freediving_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<freediving_> jester-: ho capito il problema ho una versione 32 e non 64
<Ruggio88> dove posso trovare le liste di comandi per il terminale?
<ExPBoy> !comandi | Ruggio88
<ubot-it> Ruggio88: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> !comandi | Ruggio88
<ubot-it> Ruggio88: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !comandi | Ruggio88
<ubot-it> Ruggio88: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Ruggio88> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Ruggio88> lol
<ruggio88_> sto cercando di installare apache per ubuntu come posso fare? mi date un link per cortesia?
<akis24> Ruggio88:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<jester-> ruggio88_: nel software center sta
<jester-> !apache | ruggio88_
<ubot-it> ruggio88_: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<davide_> raga buone festre a tutti!!!
<akis24> anche a te
<davide_> posso fare attivare una linea telefonica, senza chiedere il numero di teklefono
<jester-> davide_: se il provider fornisce solo adsl
<davide_> spiego , piano terra c' adsl con router wifi, e anche primop piano , nel secondo piano ho provat oun router wifi ma non c'è segnale adsl
<jester-> davide_: impianto elettrico comunne?
<davide_> no divisdo 2 contatori
<jester-> davide_: col rutter al piano di mezzo se non è una ciofeca pigli sia sopra che sotto
<Luca_a> ciao a tutti... ho un problemino con lubuntu posso chiedere qua ??
<jester-> linksys e telecozza mi coprono tre piani
<Riccardone> !domande | Luca_a
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domande'
<jester-> il piano 1 era un po debole, col rutter al piano di mezzo va all'ottimo
<davide_> corretto uso un repeater, ma il segnale va e viene. volevo mettere un routwer wifi ma nno c'è segnale adsl
<Riccardone> !chiedere | Luca_a
<ubot-it> Luca_a: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<jester-> davide_: linea telofonica separata come la corrente?
<jester-> metti il rutter al piano di mezzo e pigli senza tante menate
<jester-> che non sia un cinese da poco
<Luca_a> domanda: ho installato lubuntu 13.10 su un pc vecchio, installazione tutto ok, avvio del so si pianta inesorabilmente... (non ho mai messo le mani su linux)
<davide_> si, è stata ritruuturare e sat ofatto un altro piano con numero telefono ,
<jester-> Luca_a: caratteristiche del pc?
<jester-> davide_: la piano di mezzo adsl c'è?
<jester-> al
<davide_> jester:si
<jester-> Luca_a:  e in che senso si pianta
<jester-> davide_: quindi con un buon router wifi dovresti prendere sia sotto che sopra
<jester-> quello telcazz è buono
<jester-> che non sia voip
<davide_> si è un router voip della tiscali
<jester-> con voip va una sega
<jester-> è una conf telfonica particolare
<jester-> fatti dare una linea normale analogica e adsl
<jester-> se non ti interessa il telofono solo adsl
<jester-> costa anche meno
<davide_> devono rifare impianto teklefonico!!
<davide_> ho un router links , è per questo che ultimo piano non c'è segnale adsl
<davide_> ciao ciao
<luckj> ciao, ho cambiato modem adsl e non riesco più a collegarmi via cavo con Ubuntu 13.10, qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<luckj> nessuno disp?
<luckj> ho provato ppoeconf ma, se ho capito bene c'è con flitto con la precedente configurazione
<luckj> quella del modem vecchio intendo
<luckj> mah! sono bloccato
<AlbyTru> Ciao, non riesco a far funzionare la chiavetta wifi; qualche idea?
<gra_rei> ciao ........... scusate in disturbo
<gra_rei> ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<gra_rei> e vorrei connetterci il mio telefono iphona 4s
<gra_rei> per il trasferimento di foto immagini ecc
<gra_rei> come posso fare_
<gra_rei> ?
<luckj> ma anche il fatto che non riesco ad accedere alla pagina di configurazione del router 192.168.1.1....
<luckj> anche se credo stia chattando da solo
<Ruggio88> dove posso trovare i comandi per installare PHP e MySql?
<cybernova> !mysql | Ruggio88
<ubot-it> Ruggio88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<cybernova> !php | Ruggio88
<Ruggio88> nella configurazione di mysql serve è la terza volta che mi chiede di immettere la password e io continuo a lasciare in bianco, ma la password di default è la stessa che uso per l'accesso?
<Ruggio88> !php
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<akis24> buon natale a tutti
<Ruggio88> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Ruggio88> non capisco delle cose se qualcuno mi potesse assistere, se chiedo troppo per via delle feste è comprensibile cmq :)
<Valgio63> Sera a tutti c'è nessuno ???
<Valgio63> Ohe mibofra ci sei vedo ma sarai a cena...
<Valgio63> C'è nessuno che mi aiuta con samba?
<Valgio63> Non riesco a vedere un c..... ne in un senso che nell'altro
<Valgio63> Ovvero da Ubunu a Win7 e viceversa
<Valgio63> Ok ora vado io a cena.
<ECLIPSE> ciao gente
<ECLIPSE> ubuntu fa i capricci...
<ECLIPSE> mi è scomparso il menu in alto di eclipse
<ECLIPSE> il menu a tendina intendo...
<ECLIPSE> cazz...
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-25
<mat89> buon natale a tutti!!!
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<airgnox> qualcuno conosce il modo per fare comparire la nuvoletta di notifica di abbassamento e  alzata del volume nella 13.10
<augu51> Sto rippando un dvd con dvdripper mi da un eta di 26 ore, è normale? Come posso diminuirlo?
<cristian_c> età?
<cristian_c> ah, eta
<cristian_c> L'Estimated Time of Arrival (ETA) è un termine genericamente usato in vari ambiti per indicare il tempo necessario per il completamento di una operazione.
<augu51> Appunto
<cristian_c> augu51, magari dipende anche dal tuo lettore
<daniele_> e qualcuno?
<daniele_> salve ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<augu51> No, usando Acidrip ci mette molto meno
<racso> buiongiono e buon natale, volevo sapere se è possibile all'avvio di ubuntu 13 , stabilire una luminosità prestabilità , ed evitare ogni volta da "luminosità e blocco " regolarla dal 50 al 100%
<messalina93> buongiorno
<messalina93> per favore, qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare la differenza tra questi comandi 'tunctl -u shark -t tap0' e 'openvpn --mktun --dev tap0' grazie
<messalina93> cristian_c ciao
<messalina93> no one can hep me?
<akis24> giorno
<barabba> ciao e buon Natale a tutti
<barabba> una domada piccola
<barabba> ho un disco formattato x PC
<barabba> come faccio a sapere se è NTFS o FAT?
<barabba> uso Ubuntu 13.4
<ruggio88_> !cè nessuno?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'c\xc3\xa8 nessuno?'
<ruggio88_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest4896> ho installato Xubuntu sulla VirtualBox (ho come sistema host Ubuntu) ma quando vado a creare la cartella condivisa, e dopo averla montata nel sistema guest, nel sistema host il suo contenuto non si vede, che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Guest4896, hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Guest4896> sì, come ho già detto ho creato senza problemi la cartella convdivisa all'interno del sistema guest, è quando vado a vedere i file presenti nella medesima cartella ma nel sistema host che npon li trovo
<Guest4896> l'unica cosa che non ho fatto però mi sa che è montare la cartella all'interno del sistema guest, però usando il comando "sudo mount -t vboxsf MySharedFolder /media/MySharedFolder" mi dà sempre errore. non è che  dimentico qualcosa? ad esempio la cartella la devo chiamare  col suo nome o devo aggiungerci "sf_" nel nome dato al terminale?
<Valgio63> salve a tutti qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non riesco a far andare samba?
<Valgio63> help me!!!!
<Valgio63> a proposito, Buon Natale, almeno a voi tutti
<Valgio63> mibofra, sei al dolce?
<Valgio63> Non c'è prorpio nessuno, eh?
<Valgio63> ok ci rinuncio
<Valgio63> ribuon natale a tutti! Qualcuno mi sa dire perchè da ubuntu non vedo il mio Windows7?
<cristian_c> ?
<Valgio63> Samba gira, dal portatile in rete vedo la condivisa su Ubuntu  ma da Ubuntu mi da errore quiando tento di aprire Workgroup.
<Valgio63> Non riesce a trovare le condivisioni su W7, eppure la pubblica è condivisa everyone
<Valgio63> devo uscire, ci riprovo dopo.
<ila> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto. sul mio pc datato ho installato xubuntu. funziona abbastanza bene però ho un problema di grafica, nel senso che a volte finestre e icone (anche il puntatore) non sono nitidi ma "disturbati". sulla versione di windows che era precedentemente installata non avevo questo problema. qualcuno riesce gentilmente ad aiutarmi?
<fabio> ciao, come faccio un controllo generale di ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> fabio, in che senso?
<reikard_> salve e auguri a tutti
<reikard_> nessunoooo
<morph_> ciao
<morph_> stavo aggiornando alla versione 13.10
<morph_> e qualcosa è andato storto e adesso ho il pc inutilizzabile
<morph_> riesco solo a navigare tra le cartelle e vedere immagini e altri file
<morph_> qualcuno sa come posso fare=
<morph_> ?
<morph_> nessuno?
<MoL0ToV> morph_
<MoL0ToV> morph_, se avvii un apt-get upgrade
<MoL0ToV> cosa ti da?
<MoL0ToV> ps: buon natale a tutti :D
<pierpaolo> ciao
<pierpaolo> c è qualcuno che puà aiutarmi con un problemino in gnuplot
<morph_> @molotov non so come fare a dare apt upgrade
<morph_> perché non posso arrivare ad aprire il termunale
<morph_> terminale
<morph_> ho provato anche con alt-f2
<morph_> ma niente
<morph_> cioè secondo me l'unica cosa che posso fare è formattare tutto
<Ruggio88> !Buon Natale :)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Buon Natale :)'
<riki> Ciao! volevo chiedervi, ho appena scaricato Ubunto, io ho processori intel perché nella iso che scritto 'amd64' ?
<krabador> riki, è come dire x86-64
<krabador> sono le istruzioni a 64bit all'interno dei processori commerciali, sia intel che amd
<riki> quindi, non c'è nessun problema ?
<cybernova> riki, nessun problema, è chiamata comunemente amd64 perchè la amd fu la prima a supportare un'architettura a 64 bit
<sibo> Buonasera a tutti! :)
<riki> vorrei mettere linux su macchina virtuale, e ho un mac.. quale installo?
<JAVA_> rieccomi
<JAVA_> sono su explorer
<JAVA_> mi ridate il canale di java per favore?
<JAVA_> <a7x> vai su ##java
<JP_> salve
<JP_> il mio problema e che mentre
<JP_> installlo il ubuntu 13.10 si ferma
<JP_> a 50% piu o meno
<JP_> si blocca lo schermo e tt va a p ...ane...
<cristian_c> !enter | JP_
<ubot-it> JP_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<JP_> qualcuno di vuoi mi puo aiutare perfavore ???
<JP_> perfavore datemi na mano ....
<riki> dimmi, ma non sono molto esperto
<Valgio63> Bon Natale a Tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi con samba?
<riki> Buon natale a tutti !
<JP_> mentre installo il ubuntu 13.10 mi si blocca tt a metA ... i miei componenti del pc sono : cpu intel e 7500   2,93 ghz dual core.... scheda video asus eah 4850 ddr31gb 8 gb ram .. hd 320 gb ... alimentatore 650 watt
<mibofra> Valgio63, ciao :)
<Valgio63> idem, ci chiappi con samba?
<mibofra> che ti combina samba :) ?
<mibofra> BUON NATALE :)
<Valgio63> Ciao mibofra. come stai ragazzaccio?
<riki> e cosa succede mentre installi ubunto?
<mibofra> Valgio63, si sta bene grazie te?
<mibofra> e poi passiamo al tuo samba :P
<bodhibob> ! samba
<bodhibob> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<JP_> quando rimane circa 40% si bloccca tutto .................
<riki> come lo stai installando?
<mibofra> JP_, a metà dove?
<Valgio63> io non tanto, sabato scorso mia moglie ci ha lasciati, non aguro al mio peggior nemico quello che ha passato lei
<mibofra> se puoi darci più info
<mibofra> lol Valgio63
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> e quindi eccomi quì a occupare la mente per non impazzire
<mibofra> ok torniamo a samba, se non ti bastasse il wiki :) (grazias bodhibob )
<bodhibob> §Dsxxxxxxxxx
<Valgio63> lo devo almeno a mia iglia, che ha perso la madre a diciott'anni
<Valgio63> mi combina che dal portatile in rete di mia figlia con w7
<Valgio63> aggiungendo l'ip del mio con ubuntu vedo la condivisa
<mibofra> Valgio63, capito non continuare
<Valgio63> ma da ubuntu su rete di windows non vedo le sue condivise
<mibofra> Valgio63, devi usare system-config-samba per sistemare le opzioni di condivisone di ubuntu :)
<mibofra> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5292 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<mibofra> :)
<JP_> allora sn su lo schermo   vado avanti selezzziono la lingua cancello tt e installo ubuntudopo la copia dei file si blocca...
<Valgio63> ahhhhh, e come le devo settare? aspetta che apro
<mibofra> JP_, eh mi piacerebbe vedere dove si blocca :P
<mibofra> Valgio63, lo installi dal software center e lo trovi nei menù di amministrazione
<mibofra> Valgio63, è molto intuitivo ma nel caso mi trovi qui :)
<Valgio63> ce l'ho già, e l'ho aperto
<JP_> asp mo ti dico quando ... che sn sul pc di mia madre e sti instalando sul mio ubuntu ...
<mibofra> Valgio63, ottimo
<Valgio63> è configurazione del server samba, giusto?
<mibofra> Valgio63, digli di condividere una cartella con path x nel tuo pc e poi digli di condividere con tutti (permessi di lettura/scrittura a tutti)
<mibofra> Valgio63, semiclient più che server
<mibofra> che è quello che gestisce le condivisioni di rete del tuo pc
<Valgio63> aspetta come come?
<Valgio63> dove vado?
<Valgio63> impostazioni server?
<mibofra> Valgio63, spetta lo apro così ti guido per bene :P
<Valgio63> mibofra,sono un po' fuori, capiscimi
<mibofra> Valgio63, si non preoccuparti
<mibofra> non t'immagini quanto sia fuori io ihihih
<mibofra> xD
<Valgio63> bevuto troppo oggi?
<Valgio63> yuppieeeeeeeeeeeee
<mibofra> allora fai clic sul pulsante + (alias aggiungi condivisione samba)
<mibofra> Valgio63, no io dicevo fisicamente XD
<mibofra> allora poi scegli una cartella nel tuo pc
<Valgio63> fatto bagordi eh? troppe donne.....
<mibofra> e una volta creata la selezioni e clicchi sull'ingranaggio (proprietà della condivisione)
<mibofra> Valgio63, ma no come luogo :P
<mibofra> poi spunta scrivibile e visibile
<SUPERJAVA2> ##java
<mibofra> dai nome e descrizione della condivisione se non ci sono già
<SUPERJAVA2> join ##java
<SUPERJAVA2> join ##java
<SUPERJAVA2> join ##java
<mibofra> e poi su accesso metti "consentire l'accesso a tutti" , dai ok e chiudi
<mibofra> hai finito Valgio63 :)
<Valgio63> e con questo ho reso visibile una mia cartella in ubuntu
<Valgio63> il problema è che non vedo il pc di mia figlia, che è un Windows7
<mibofra> Valgio63, quello è che sarà che non sono nello stesso workgroup
<mibofra> o lo cambi in samba
<mibofra> o fai diventare il workgroup del pc con win7 "WORKGROUP"
<mibofra> fine
<Valgio63> se faccio net config su W/ mi dice workgroup
<Valgio63> maiuscolo
<mibofra> Valgio63, allora cambialo in HOMEGROUP
<Valgio63> quando clicco su rete di windows mi dice: Recupero delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito
<Valgio63> e mi lascia lì come un pollo!
<mibofra> comunque riconnetti i pc alla rete
<mibofra> e dovrebbero vedersi
<mibofra> Valgio63, al limite sul pc con ubu: sudo service samba restart
<mibofra> :)
<Valgio63> mibofra, scusa ma anche in samba è workgroup
<mibofra> Valgio63, allora è la rete xD
<mibofra> capita
<mibofra> o è win 7 configurato male
<mibofra> mi è capitato spesso
<mibofra> controlla bene che le condivisioni siano attive :)
<Valgio63> come diavolo lo devo configurare (capisci perchè amo ancora il mio xp?)
<Valgio63> da XP le vedo benissimo!
<JP_> fin ora e andato tt a buon fine ... ma ora devo fare i agg .. e mi sa che andra male...
<mibofra> Valgio63, dalle impostazioni di rete (il famoso centro su win7, sulla barra a sinistra trovi la voce per quelle impostazioni)
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei domani?
<mibofra> Valgio63, per la notte come sempre ma non ne sono sicuro :)
<Valgio63> adesso la signorina si è scollegata e si è messa il portatile ai piedi con un film,
<Valgio63> casomai ci riproviamo domani
<Valgio63> mibofra, come per la notte? ma non dormi mai?
<mibofra> Valgio63, la notte dalle 10 a mezzanotte circa :P
<JP_> raga dove trovo il flash player per ubuntu 13.10 ??? grz
<mibofra> JP_, nel software center
<cristian_c> JP_, è nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<JP_> grz 1000 a tt e buon natale ...
<arco> ce qualcuno che mi puo dire come installare la stampante tramite il terminale la procedura
<cristian_c> arco, perché tramite il terminale? O.o
<arco> perche non riesco diversamente jester un po di tempo fa mi a fatto fare la procedura con il terminale e cosi sono riuscito
<arco> mia figlia mi a strappato il foglietto dove avevo le procedure
<cristian_c> arco, prima di tutto che stampante è?
<cristian_c> arco, secondo, usi ancora i foglietti? XD
<arco> brother dcp-j315w
<cristian_c> arco, hai provato semplicemente ad aggiungerla alla lista delle stampanti?
<arco> si ma non riesco a scaricare i draver non capisco il perchè
<cristian_c> arco, no, sto dicendo una cosa diversa
<arco> cosa
<arco> non sono pratico di ubuntu spiegami cosa
<cristian_c> arco, di collegare la stampante , accenderla e aggiungerla nella finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<arco> si fatto manca nella lista la riconosce ma alla selezzione non ce quella che a me serve
<cristian_c> arco, capito
<cristian_c> arco, la seconda è opzione è installare il pacchetto presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> arco, che ubuntu usi?
<arco> antonio cantaro 13.4
<cristian_c> arco, mi dispiace, ma questa non è una versione ufficiale di ubuntu
<arco> aggiornato a lultima versione
<cristian_c> non è supportata qui
<arco> non capisco casa devo fare
<arco> perchè mi anno dato questa versine che dicone che e  più semplice
<cristian_c> qui supporto ufficiali non a versioni personalizzate e modificate di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *ufficiale
<arco> ok quindi e questo il problema
<cristian_c> io posso dirti come si può installare questa stampante in una versione supportata da canonical
<cristian_c> poi se funge anche nella distro usata da te, tanto meglio
<arco> io purtroppo a casa mia non arriva la dsl navigo con il cell. come modem
<cristian_c> arco, un attimo, sto cercando
<cristian_c> arco, ok, la terza opzione è scaricarli dal sito brother
<arco> o provato non mi fa scaricare
<arco> ora provo no a scaricare ma a salvare nei fail di scaricati
<arco> no mi fa scaricare
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> arco, http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcpj315wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<cristian_c> arco, http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcpj315wcupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<cristian_c> bah
<arco> !<arch> debian-binary   1318404753  0     0     100644  4         ` 2.0 control.tar.gz  1318404753  0     0     100644  477       ` ‹������í×]OÛ0à\ûWœÁíHâ|´SﺔMh°E°ív ‰KÁ¶ŽÝ¢ýû¹YU&@›TʪóH•£äÄ–ë¾–FÁÖÅÞ8ÏûÖ¶ý5ç£,O2ž$<ˆ9çÙ8€<xë*k÷TÝsχ“ûO„Q­•CÝmyýGYöèúgùh°þIžûõiý·®¬ê›êJL ©ÍuÊó»zaìVÆdßZ©ÕÈÃôˆ³³J*ç?'ð
<arco> cristian_c mi esce questo
<arco> quando vado sul sito
<cristian_c> arco, non so cosa hai fatto, ma clicca sui link che ho postato
<arco> esce sempre quello che ti o fatto vedere
<cristian_c> arco, non ho problema con il browser, si apre la finestra salva con
<cristian_c> *salva file
<cristian_c> arco, prova da terminale con wget
<arco> cosa sarebbe wget
<cristian_c> è un comando
<arco> dove lo faccio questo comando
<krabador> !terminale | arco
<ubot-it> arco: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | arco
<ubot-it> arco: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<LoZioNe> ragazzi,per caso c'è una qualche buona notizia su Kies(programma di sincronizzazzione Samsung) e Linux?
<LoZioNe> ho letto diversi post che ne parlano ma non semba ci sia nulla in circolazione... :(
<cristian_c> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<arco> krabador tutto quello che vedo scritto a cosa mi serve
<LoZioNe> sorry cristian_c
<cristian_c> arco, hai riferito di problema non meglio precisati nello scaricare i pacchetti, allora ti si consiglia di scaricarli tramite terminale
<krabador> arco, farsi aiutare significa spiegare al meglio possibile il proprio problema
<arco> come cristian_c io non sono pratico di ubuntu
<arco> capisco
<krabador> arco, spiegati
<arco> io dal sito ufficiale di brother non riescoa scaricare i draiver perche mi esce quello che o copiato prima
<arco> ‹������í×]OÛ0à\ûWœÁíHâ|´SﺔMh°E°ív ‰KÁ¶ŽÝ¢ýû¹YU&@›T滗H•£äÄ–ë¾–FÁÖÅÞ8ÏûÖ¶ý5ç£,O2ž$<ˆ9çÙ8€<xë*k÷TÝsχ“ûO„Q­•CÝmyýGYöèúgùh°þIžûõiý·®¬ê›êJL ©ÍuÊó»zaìVÆdßZ©ÕÈÃôˆ³³J*ç?'ðµk‰jüwˆRØ·pꚐM±nÂ¥µ[ ïW¦ïFl&lÒ¸¾³û‹oå…ûæZ8(ÑwìïÍÄ\*¹ª³ m~¢¼jÝ¿+ytD˜vœ¯ -œ+p)
<arco> queste scritte
<arco> quando vado a cliccare su scarica
<arco> krabador come posso risolvere questo problema?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> arco, prova da terminale con wget
<arco> come cristian_c spiegami tutta la procedura
<cristian_c> arco, 1) apri un terminale
<arco> fatto
<arco> poi
<cristian_c> arco, 2) digita: wget http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcpj315wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<arco> sta facendo
<arco> ora a finito cosa faccio
<cristian_c> arco, scarichi anche l'altro deb nello stesso modo
<arco> quale deb
<cristian_c> il secondo che ho linkato
<arco> io vedo solo uno
<arco> o trascinato sul  terminale quello che mi hai fatto
<cristian_c> arco, dubito tu abbia letto le indicazioni precedenti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> arco, http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcpj315wcupswrapper-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<arco> a fatto
<cristian_c> arco, guarda, sinceramente, se hai trovato difficoltà nello scaricare due miseri pacchetti, non oso pensare alla tragedia che si preannuncia nell'installarli
<arco> o fatto adesso come devo procedere
<cristian_c> arco, ci sono le indicazioni sul sito brother
<arco> cristian_c non trovo nulla dove devo cercare come fare
<cristian_c> arco, la sezione del sito brother relativa a linux
<cristian_c> arco, comunque, si tratta di installare i due pacchetti in sequenza, a partire dal primo
<arco> ma non so come
<arco> non capisco nulla di ubuntu mi piace ma voglio imparare
<krabador> !documentazione | arco
<ubot-it> arco: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> arco, un buon inizio
<cristian_c> arco, non sei italiano?
<arco> si
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> non riesco più ad accedere al disco dati
<arco> perchè mi dite tutte queste cose
<cristian_c> !deb | arco
<ubot-it> arco: deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<cristian_c> arco, sembrava tu non fossi italiano e avessi difficoltà a comprendere la lingua
<cristian_c> azzzzzzzzzzzz, precisa meglio
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> http://imagebin.org/283768
<krabador> arco, in quanto ci sono tanti canali regionalizzati in base al paese
<arco> ok
<krabador> arco, piu' opportuni per chi non è italiano
<cristian_c> azzzzzzzzzzzz, è la partizione di win?
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> no
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> la partizione dei dati
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> quella di win la vedo
<krabador> azzzzzzzzzzzz, con sudo fdisk -l la vedi?
<cristian_c> azzzzzzzzzzzz, da quel che leggo, pare che il filesystem  non sia 'pulito'
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> ti ricordo che ci sono dati importanti
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> il comando che mi consigli è sicuro?
<krabador> il comando che ti ho scritto, elenca le partizioni che il sistema riesce a vedere
<krabador> non fa niente di piu'
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> si la vede
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121601 cilindri, totale 1953525168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<krabador> azzzzzzzzzzzz, posta su pasyebin
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636493/
<arco> cristian_c non trovo come procedere
<krabador> azzzzzzzzzzzz, hai win in quel pc?
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636497/
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> si nel disco da 500 gb ho win + ubuntu
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> in quello da 1tb solo dati...
<cristian_c> arco, eppure qui ti è stato anche spiegato
<cristian_c> arco, ed è scritto pure in uno dei link
<krabador> azzzzzzzzzzzz, fa lo scandisc di questo disco da winb
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> ok
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> grazie
<azzzzzzzzzzzz> notte
<krabador> azzzzzzzzzzzz, ntfs si maneggia meglio da li
<cristian_c> arco, quindi, o non leggi, o...
<cristian_c> 'Facendo clic sul file .deb si aprirà l'Ubuntu Software Center che riporterà informazioni utili sul pacchetto. Per installarlo, fare clic su Installa.
<cristian_c> '
<arco> suno andato  sul sito brother ma non trovo la procedura da fare dal terminale.
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> arco: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-26
<Redux> salve, qualcuno ha notizie sui problemi wifi dei Vivopc di asus?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<JP_> buon giorno a tutti !
<JP_> salve . sa qualcuno dirmi come si cancela la cronologia su ubuntu 13.10 ????
<Alex_> Buongiorno, volevo chiedere aiuto per un problema di spegnimento della macchina da ubuntu. Quando vado a fare arresto del sistema la procedura prosegue normalmente; per poi bloccarsi sulla fase di spegnimento
<Ermy> buongiorno: ieri sera su suggerimento Ubuntu Software ho eseguito l'upgrade 13.10 su versione precedente 13.04. Dopo aver scaricato i pacchetti, l'installazione è iniziata e si è bloccata quando è iniziata l'installazione di Paintux.
<cristian_c> Ermy, scusa, ma questo canale riguarda ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ermy, paintux è un software^
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> !info paintux
<ubot-it> Package paintux does not exist in saucy
<Hal9001> vorrei installare wyd-02.tar.gz ma non riesco a portare a termine chi mi può aiutare ?
<Hal9001> ho già scompattato l'archivio poi ?
<Ermy> Paintux era installato su ver. 13.04. Con lupgrade 13.10 ha eseguito una disinstallazione dei programmi in uso e li ha reinstallati. compreso Paintux
<Hal9001> non ho capito
<Ermy> In sostanza: l'upgrade da versione 13.04 alla versione 13.10 salamander ad un certo punto dell'installazione si è bloccato. Ho lasciato il pc acceso tutta la notte sperando si sbloccasse e invece stamattina l'installazione si era bloccata.
<Ermy> Ora se non trovo il modo di ripristinare il sistema, tento una reinstallazione da Windows
<bodhibob> Ermy, metti una live recupera i dati e reistalla se lo avevi messo con wubi quello che hai aggiornato non so
<bodhibob> reinstalla
<Ermy> credo non ci sia altro da fare. Provo a reinstallare con la nuova versione 13.10.
<Hal9001> nessuno è in grado di darmi supporto per installare wid-02.tar.gz  ???
<bodhibob> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Hal9001> ho già scompattato ma a seguire ?
<Hal9001> per compilare ne ./configure ne ./install funzionano
<Hal9001> cosa fare ?
<bodhibob> leggi il README o INSTALL Hal9001
<Hal9001> ho provato a leggere il read me ma non riporta nulla
<Hal9001> l'install non c'è
<bodhibob> le istruzioni ci sono sempre
<Hal9001> ti assicuro che non ci sono
<Hal9001> nessuno è in grado di darmi supporto per installare wid-02.tar.gz  ???
<Hal9001> ho già scompattato ma a seguire ?
<Hal9001> ho provato a leggere il read me ma non riporta nulla
<Hal9001> per compilare ne ./configure ne ./install funzionano
<Hal9001> cosa fare ?
<Hal9001> capisco che è un'argomento un pò difficile
<Hal9001> ma nessuno in ubuntu irc è in grado di aiutare ?
<Guest67988> !domanda salve, ho installato lubuntu 13.10 all'avvio si blocca il pc con schermata nera... soluzioni ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hal9001> ho sbagliato canale irc  , nessuno è in grado di dare risposte esaustive
<Hal9001> evidentemente o a nessuno frega niente di aiutare o sono tutti neofiti di Ubuntu
<Hal9001> è proprio un bel canale ufficiale di supporto Ubuntu ...................
<Sergio_> Ciao a tutti
<Guest37369> In questa chat si possono fare domande su problematiche di funzionamento riscontrate per alcuni software?
<giova_> salve a tutti
<giova_> ho un problema con un notebook acer spire 3690 ... non riesco a trovare il driver wirless per linux cinnamon 16 ... ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare ??
<Hal9001> nessuno è in grado di darmi supporto per installare wid-02.tar.gz  ???
<giova_> hal9001 sai dirmi x caso dove poso trovare i driver wirless per il mio aspire 3690 ?
<Hal9001> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdrivers.softpedia.com%2FprogDownload%2FAcer-Aspire-3690-WLAN-Driver-530-Download-36399.html&ei=zTa8UvmkH83I0AXEwYD4DA&usg=AFQjCNGxeM8mA6Vqe4nCaCUZvkNbDcrlcw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.d2k
<Guest37369> Ho installato nuovamente Eclipse (l'ultima versione) qualche secondo fa ma non mi funziona il menu a tendina. Ho provato a ripetere l'operazione un paio di volte pensando che Eclipse si "fosse installato male" o che il file prelevato dal sito presentasse problemi ma il malfunzionamento ha continuato a manifestarsi. Clicco su File e non scende il menu a tendina, clicco su Source idem, ecc...
<Hal9001> oppure http://driverscollection.com/?file_id=38249
<Guest37369> Per caso sapete dirmi se l'ultima versione di Eclipse funziona correttamente (menu compreso) sulla vostra versione di Ubuntu? (io, se non ricordo male, uso Ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit)
<Guest37369> Non esiste la possibilità di legare il menu del programma alla finestra del software anzichè al pannello superiore del OS oppure di cambiare la tipologia dell'interfaccia. A vedere così sembra un problema di Ubuntu in quanto su Windows non ho problemi.
<Guest37369> Oppure qualche comando "sudo ecc..." che riconfigura Ubuntu alle impostazioni originarie sempre che sulla vostra versione Eclipse funzioni a dovere e non riscontri il mio stesso problema.
<Guest37369> Ho trovato una soluzione:
<Guest37369> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4473718
<Guest37369> e funziona nel senso che risolve il mio problema ma sono costretto a seguire la procedura tutte le volte che desidero avviare Eclipse.
<Guest37369> Proprio non avete idea su come risolvere il problema?
<Guest37369> :(
<Guest37369> ecco la discussione
<Guest37369> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=567556&p=4507154#p4507154
<Guest37369> c'è altra gente che ha questo problema, non sono l'unico... sig... sig...
<krabador> maroloccio2 - la vendetta
<gulp> Salve
<gulp> chiedo aiuto
<gulp> per ubuntu 13.10
<gulp> ebbene sì..
<gulp> ho dimenticato la password di accesso
<gulp> mi sento sempre più solo
<gulp> c'è nessuno?..
<krabador> gulp, si si, adesso si dice cosí quando si vuole entrare nel sistema di qualcun altro
<gulp> daano e beffa
<gulp> come posso fare?
<gulp> ei
<gulp> supporto
<krabador> come posso fare a sapere che non vuoi entrare nel sistema di qualcun altro?
<gulp> diciamo che vi sto dando uno spunto per acciuffare questi criminali
<gulp> inventatevi qualcosa
<krabador> la password c'è apposta per la sicurezza del sistema
<krabador> gulp, se vuoi scherzare, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gulp> un vostro utilizzatore di Ubuntu
<gulp> sta per cambiare idea
<gulp> sul personale di supporto
<gulp> e non solo
<krabador> gli utilizzatori di Ubuntu possono fare quello che vogliono
<gulp> complimenti
<krabador> loro non sono di nessuno
<gulp> buon lavoro
<gulp> spero almeno di trovarne un altro più c
<gulp> omprensivo
<gulp> mettiamola così
<gulp> Fanculo
<ko__> c'è qualcuno?
<ko__> Tutte le volte che desidero aprire eclipse devo digitare:
<ko__> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop
<ko__> Exec=env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= /home/gi/JAVA/eclipse/eclipse
<krabador> ko__, che ubuntu stai usando?
<ko__> 13.10
<ko__> 64 bit
<krabador> con Unity, o GNOME?
<ko__> non so
<krabador> ko__, hai installato la versione a 64bit scaricata dal sito ufficiale?
<ko__> certo
<krabador> hai seguito questa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop , per la creazione del lanciatore?
<ko__> no, vado a leggere?
<krabador> si
<krabador> è la guida ufficiale
<ko__> mi dici cosa devo scrivere in questo file?
<krabador> quello che c'è scritto li
<krabador> in proporzione a dove sono le cartelle del tuo comando
<ko__> ottengo questo errore
<ko__> chmod: impossibile accedere a "ECLIPSE.desktop": File o directory non esistente
<krabador> ko__ devi essere preciso con i link
<ko__> e la parola Utility viene indicata in rosso
<ko__> sudo chmod +x /home/gi/Scrivania/ECLIPSE.desktop
<ko__> non va neppure questo
<krabador> ko__, non c'è ECLIPSE.desktop in /home/gi/Scrivania
<krabador> controlla
<ko__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640368/
<ko__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640374/
<ko__> scusa se insisto ma i collegaenti sono corretti!
<krabador> ko__, fa ls -a /home/gi/Scrivania
<ko__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640394/
<krabador> il chmod è andato a buon fine
<krabador> è la prima linea del primo pastebin che hai mandato
<krabador> e anche l'ultima
<ko__> ho ricaricato la cartella eclipse e ora va
<ko__> il file eclipse era stato modificato per qualche strana ragione da ubuntu
<krabador> riavvia, e vedi se va
<ko__> problema risolto
<ko__> grazie mille
<ko__> riavvio ma dovrebbe andare
<ko__> grazie
<krabador> bene
<chiara> salve, in ubuntu 13.10 in alto mi appare un piccolo triangolino rosso con punto esclamativo qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> chiara, cliccandolo che succede?
<chiara> mi dice mostra aggiornamenti e un' altra serie di voci in merito, poi se io gli do l' ok x scaricare aggiornamenti mi da errori
<krabador> chiara, digita software-properties-gtk , seleziona un altro server per gli aggiornamenti , dal menú a tendina
<chiara> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6640523/ questo è l' errore
<akis24> sera
<frasiar> salve
<frasiar> ce qualcuno
<enzotib> !italiano | frasiar
<ubot-it> frasiar: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<frasiar> non ho capito
<enzotib> frasiar, significa: "scrivi in italiano"
<frasiar> ok scusa non avevo capito
<frasiar> come si installa ubuntu da windows senza cd e usb?
<frasiar> ???
<akis24> frasiar:  per capirci come vorresti installare  ?
<frasiar> con una semplice installazione da windows come avveniva prima
<akis24> frasiar: ti riferisci forse a wubi ma è sconsigliato farlo ormai
<akis24> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<frasiar> perchè è sconsigliato?
<akis24> frasiar: se uno lo vuol provare scarica l'immagine iso e prova da live altrimenti lo installa accanto a winz se vuole avere un sistema operativo vero al 100/%
<frasiar> io lo voglio scaricare accanto a windows ma non voglio usare CD o la pennetta USB.Come devo fare?
<akis24> frasiar: vai sul link postato prima e leggi
<frasiar> l'ho già letto,però non posso utilizzarlo con Ubuntu 13.10,arriva fino a Ubuntu 12.04
<akis24> frasiar: allora non hai capito non si possono installare piu' con wubi  le nuove release
<frasiar> veramente te l'ho detto io ora -.-
<frasiar> io volevo sapere se oltre a wubi c'è un altro programma che permette di installare ubuntu in dual boot come avveniva prima
<akis24> frasiar: no
<frasiar> e come faccio ad installarlo allora?
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<frasiar> NON CIO IL CD
<akis24> frasiar: non facciamo miracoli qui
<akis24> frasiar:  delle due una o cd o usb
<frasiar> IO NON HO NESSUNO DEI DUE
<akis24> frasiar: evita il maiuscolo ..
<frasiar> io non ho nessuno dei due
<frasiar> non ho ne cd ne usb
<cristian_c> frasiar, non ho capito il problema, comunque
<frasiar> volevo sapere se c'era la possibilità di installare ubuntu da windows (come un normale programma) come accadeva prima senza usare CD o USB
<cristian_c> frasiar, il problema è che pure canonical sconsiglia di usare wubi
<cristian_c> frasiar, un modo per farlo è usare una macchina virtuale
<frasiar> si ma io voglio installarlo in dual boot con windows
<cristian_c> frasiar, eh, ma wubi non installa mica in dual boot
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> frasiar, che pc è?
<frasiar> infatti chi ha parlato di wubi xD
<cristian_c> <frasiar> volevo sapere se c'era la possibilità di installare ubuntu da windows (come un normale programma) come accadeva prima senza usare CD o USB
<cristian_c> Tu
<frasiar> si ma non ho citato nessun Wubi
<cristian_c> di quello parli
<cristian_c> frasiar, quindi , ti ho dato un'indicazione e ti ho fatto anche una domanda
<frasiar> io so solo che prima con le versioni precedenti di Ubuntu potevi scaricarti l'immagine ISO e aprirla con Daemon Tools,ti creavi una partizione e faceva tutto da solo
<cristian_c> non conosco
<cristian_c> frasiar, i metodi sono quelli indicati nel wiki
<Ruggio88> ho scaricato mysql ma il link per il pacchetto PHP non lo trovo
<frasiar> quindi senza CD o USB non posso installarlo giusto?
<cristian_c> Ruggio88, come lo hai scaricato? Tra l'altro è presente anche nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> frasiar, non hai letto cos'ho scritto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> frasiar, un modo per farlo è usare una macchina virtuale
<frasiar> si ma come ti ho detto in precedenza a me serve in dual boot con windows quindi non mi interessa la macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> frasiar, ok, ma anch'io ti ho fatto una domanda a cui non hai risposto
<frasiar> quale scusa non l'ho vista
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> frasiar, che pc è?
<frasiar> portatile
<cristian_c> frasiar, peraltro tu parli di installarlo come fosse un programma, il che esclude il dual boot
<cristian_c> fradeve, che portatile?
<frasiar> si poteva fare,io lo facevo
<frasiar> lo dice anche qui
<frasiar> http://www.navigaweb.net/2008/11/installare-e-usare-ubuntu-linux-su.html
<cristian_c> frasiar, comunque, ti chiedo di non postare link esterni a ubuntu in questo canale
<frasiar> ok scusa
<frasiar> comunque il sito in questione dice
<cristian_c> frasiar, peccato che quel link mi dia anche ragione
<cristian_c> :D
<frasiar> n questo articolo descriviamo un nuovo modo ancora più semplice dei precedenti per installare Linux all'interno di Windows come fosse un normale programma o una normale applicazione, da installare e da usare, per portare il mondo Linux su qualsiasi computer senza alcuna necessità di formattare o partizionare il disco.  Linux su WIndowsIl software che permette questa magia si chiama Ubuntu Windows Installer (Prima era Wubi) ed è 
<cristian_c> frasiar, comunque, ho letto
<frasiar> l risultato finale dopo aver installato Windows Installer e Ubuntu sarà che, all'avvio del computer, apparirà una schermata in cui si potrà scegliere quale sistema operativo usare, se Windows normale oppure il nuovo Linux Ubuntu.
<frasiar> questo non ti da ragione
<cristian_c> frasiar, non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> frasiar, 'Ubuntu Windows Installer non modifica le partizioni del Pc e non installa driver, semplicemente aggiunge una voce al menu di avvio di Windows, che permette di far girare Linux.'
<cristian_c> frasiar, e comunque si tratta di software non presente nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> e qui non c'è supporto per software esterni
<frasiar> e non sarebbe ubuntu originale?
<frasiar> ah quindi sono due cose diverse?
<cristian_c> frasiar, tu stai parlando di un altro software
<cristian_c> quello del link
<cristian_c> frasiar, 'Il software che permette questa magia si chiama Ubuntu Windows Installer'
<frasiar> e si  può usare con ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> fradeve, non ho idea, quel link è del 2008
<cristian_c> frasiar, e comunque non hai risposto all'altra domanda che ti ho fatto
<frasiar> quale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fradeve, che portatile?
<cristian_c> frasiar, hai l'abitudine di non leggere
<frasiar> no è che è la prima volta che entro in questa chat e con tutto questo casino mi perdo delle frasi xD
<cristian_c> ci sei solo tu e io
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> *siamo
<frasiar> per sbaglio premevo "whois" e saltavo alcune parti del discorso xD
<frasiar> e comunque non ti ho risposto anche perchè hai sbagliato a scrivere il mio nickname
<frasiar> io sono "frasiar" e non "fradeve"
<frasiar> non pensavo ti riferissi a me
<cristian_c> fradeve, è vero
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> frasiar, è vero
<frasiar> comunque ho un HP con Windows 7 Home Premium
<cristian_c> frasiar, che hp?
<cristian_c> frasiar, che problemi hai alle porte usb?
<cristian_c> e al lettore
<frasiar> HP G56-129WM
<frasiar> le porte usb non riconoscono piu niente,in realtà non so nemmeno se sono ancora alimentate
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> frasiar, ma il bios le vede?
<frasiar> si
<cristian_c> frasiar, e il lettore cd cos'ha?
<frasiar_> cristian_c rieccomi scusa,mi ha scollegato
<frasiar_> dicevo che ho provato anche a disinstallare e a reinstallare i driver delle porte usb ma niente
<cristian_c> frasiar, ti ho fatto un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> frasiar, e il lettore cd cos'ha?
<frasiar_> non riesce a leggere bene i CD e DVD
<cristian_c> frasiar_, ma su win?
<frasiar_> alcuni dati li legge,altri no
<frasiar_> si,su windows
<cristian_c> frasiar_, e al boot invece?
<cristian_c> se avvii un cd da boot
<frasiar_> come su win,a volte li legge,a volte no
<frasiar_> è come se facesse contatto
<cristian_c> frasiar_, non stavo parlando di win
<fabrizio> ciao ragazzi, buona sera e buon natale anche se è quasi finito
<cristian_c> frasiar, sai come si esegue il boot da dvd?
<frasiar> no,ho detto "come win" non "su win"
<frasiar> si tramite bios
<cristian_c> frasiar, va beh, basta che qualche volta te lo legga
<cristian_c> frasiar, tanto devi soltanto installare
<cristian_c> il sistema
<fabrizio> vi dovrei chiedere una mano nell'istallazione di jdk 7u45 e eclipse
<cristian_c> fabrizio, il java presente nei repo di ubuntu?
<fabrizio> cosa intendi per repo???
<frasiar> è vero,il problema però rimane la masterizzazione,se nel leggere alcune volte ho fortuna e funziona,nel masterizzare non ne vuole proprio sapere,a metà dell'operazione si blocca
<cristian_c> !repo | fabrizio
<ubot-it> fabrizio: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<cristian_c> frasiar, ehi, aspetta
<cristian_c> frasiar, mica ho detto che devi masterizzare con lo stesso pc?
<frasiar> lo so non lo hai detto ma solo questo ho
<cristian_c> certo che cd e usb fuori uso e unico pc è proprio il massimo della sfiga
<frasiar> lo so xD
<cristian_c> c'era un altro sistema
<cristian_c> ma è sempre basato su un altro pc
<cristian_c> *sull'utilizzo di
<fabrizio> perfetto, non si trovano nei repo
<cristian_c> fabrizio, java c'è nei repo, non so se quella versione
<frasiar> e quale sarebbe?
<cristian_c> sì, ma non ti è utile, è il wake on lan
<fabrizio> allora eclipse si trova nel repo ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> frasiar, sto pensando a come ne puoi uscire
<fabrizio> ma il pacchetto jdk che sarebbe java per programmatori no
<fabrizio> e quindi lo ho scaricato
<cristian_c> frasiar, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=275242
<fabrizio> ps sono uno studente di ing inf, e voglio avvicinarmi a linux per ovvi motivi
<cristian_c> frasiar, leggiti attentamente il topic che ho linkato
<frasiar> ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio, che io sappia jdk è presente nei repo
<fabrizio> in quale dei 3?
<cybernova> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<cybernova> fabrizio dai questo da terminale
<fabrizio> allora da quanto ho capito fino ad ora, la stringa nel terminal sarebbe sudo apt-get jdk-7u45-linux-x64.rpm
<fabrizio> ma non vuole funzionare
<cybernova> fabrizio, quello è un pacchetto creato per distribuzioni basate su red hat
<cristian_c> fabrizio, gli rpm non sono pacchetti per ubuntu
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ciao
<cristian_c> fabrizio, e non ha senso scaricare pacchetti esterni se già presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ciao
<cristian_c> !rpm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rpm'
<fabrizio> a ok quindi quali sono effettivamente le estensioni che fanno al caso nostro???
<cybernova> fabrizio, ti ho scritto prima il comando che devi dare da terminale
<fabrizio> si si dato cybernova, effettivamente va
<fabrizio> grazie mille
<frasiar> cristian_c: quindi se ho capito bene dovrei utilizzare UNetbootin,che ti permette di provare l'iso Live,e nel caso ci piace di installarlo nell'HDD giusto?
<cybernova> fabrizio, comunque per risponderti i pacchetti esterni che si possono installare su ubuntu hanno l'estensione .deb
<fabrizio> quindi sono pacchetti originari di debiam
<fabrizio> cavolo linux non è difficile ma è molto macchinoso
<cybernova> ubuntu è derivato da debian
<Riccardone> fabrizio: non esageriamo! Linux macchinoso ...
<fabrizio> ok, dopo mi leggo un po di cose
<fabrizio> dai su win fa tutto da solo XD
<fabrizio> si schianta pure da solo
<fabrizio> XD
<cristian_c> frasiar, sinceramente non ho mai approfondito (non mi sono mai trovato in tale situazione) però pare che in quel thread abbiano trovato il modo di risolvere
<cristian_c> frasiar, un po' macchinoso ma accettabile dal tuo punto di vista
<fabrizio> ok ora provo ad installare eclipse e vediamo se parte...
<Riccardone> fabrizio: si, ma non sai COSA fa win, quando fa da solo, anche io al bagno faccio da solo, ma so COSA faccio :)
<fabrizio> @riccardone ahhahahhahahha
<cybernova> non scendiamo nel scabroso
<fabrizio> comunque eclipse non vuole partire....
<cybernova> che errore da?
<fabrizio> è bloccato alla sua schermata in cui sembra caricare fino all'infinito...
<frasiar> cristian_c, ok ora provo,al massimo se ho qualche problema ritorno più tardi,grazie comunque del tuo aiuto e della tua disponibilità,sei stato veramente molto gentile ;)
<cybernova> fabrizio, prova a lanciarlo da terminale e vediamo se stampa qualche errore su di esso
<cristian_c> frasiar, ricordati che c'è anche il forum di ubuntu per queste cose
<frasiar> ok,me ne ricorderò
<fabrizio> ./ eclipse
<fabrizio> giusto?
<cybernova> fabrizio, no, basta fare semplicemente eclipse
<fabrizio> nulla.... stesso problema di prima
<cybernova> fabrizio, ma sul terminale stampa qualche cosa?
<cybernova> qualche messaggio?
<fabrizio> proprio nulla, rimane bloccato alla sua schermata di avvio
<fabrizio> disinstallo e provo a riavviare l'installazione????
<cybernova> nella schermata d'avvio non dice nulla, dove si è bloccato? tipo loading ecc..ecc
<fabrizio> magari mi disse loading, nella stringa sotto l'immagine di eclipse non dice proprio nulla
<fabrizio> è come se mi apre un jpeg al posto di un programma
<cybernova> fabrizio, prova ad eliminare la cartella .eclipse nella tua home directory se esiste
<cybernova> poi riprova a lanciarlo
<fabrizio> non esiste
<fabrizio> neanche nella funzione cerca
<fabrizio> però mi ha trovato una miriade di file org.eclipse.equinox
<cybernova> fabrizio, no quelli non centrano
<fabrizio> e allora non mi ha trovato nulla
<cybernova> fabrizio, eclipse lo hai installato dal software center o da qualche altra parte?
<fabrizio> dal software center
<cybernova> !image | fabrizio
<ubot-it> fabrizio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> prova a farmi vedere uno screen dove si blocca
<fabrizio> ok
<fabrizio> ragazzi ma esistono due schermi????
<cybernova> 2 workspace se mai
<fabrizio> si pardon...
<fabrizio> come faccio a selezionare il secondo workplace
<fabrizio> ??
<fabrizio> http://imagebin.org/283938
<cybernova> fabrizio, hai scelto la cartella di lavoro di eclipse? è la finestra di fianco
<cybernova> se gli dai quella continua e si carica eclipse lol
<fabrizio> come faccio ad arrivare alla finestra di fianco???
<cybernova> fabrizio, devi cambiare workspace...prova ad andare sul desktop con il puntatore del mouse e girare la rotella
<fabrizio> e se sto dal touchpad del portatile????
<cybernova> fabrizio, quello per scorrere le pagine su e giu
<cybernova> la parte laterale del touchpad
<fabrizio> non va...
<cybernova> fabrizio, prova ctrl + alt + freccia su o giu
<fabrizio> ma non esiste un tasto rapido??ù
<fabrizio> ok provo
<cybernova> anzi scusa freccia destra o sinistra
<jester-> esisterebbe attaccare un mouse anche
<fabrizio> jester quello pure io lo so, ma voglio anche capire come essere autonomo da mouse...
<cybernova> fabrizio, ci sei riuscito? ctrl + alt + freccia destra o sinistra
<cybernova> dovrebbe funzionare
<fabrizio> cmq no cyber
<cybernova> fabrizio, riprova prima ti avevo detto freccia su e giu ma invece è destra e sinistra
<cybernova> tutti contemporaneamente
<fabrizio> provato ma nulla
<Luca___> buona sera
<fabrizio> sera luca
<Luca___> :)
<Luca___> avrei una domanda ragazzi
<Luca___> nella configurazione di iptables
<Luca___> e molto diversa dal post del forum ubuntu
<fabrizio> provato cyber ma nulla. cè qualche app che mi va a creare un bottone o altro???
<cybernova> fabrizio, non utilizzo quell'ambiente grafico quindi non ti so dire
<fabrizio> e che utilizzi???
<cybernova> xfce
<fabrizio> e comè?
<cybernova> a me piace molto di più poi sono gusti
<cybernova> guarda xubuntu
<cybernova> per farti un'idea
<fabrizio> è come quella di linux kali
<fabrizio> giusto???
<cybernova> fabrizio, no kali utilizza gnome
<cybernova> 2.*
<fabrizio> cyber ho attaccato il mouse, ma neanche cosi va...
<cybernova> fabrizio, allora aspetta qualcuno che ti sappia aiutare con unity
<cybernova> fabrizio, rifai la domanda così qualcuno se la legge ti risponde
<fabrizio> ho capito... ho dovuto abilitare il multi workplace. praticamentu mi ha individuato 2 scermi
<fabrizio> e praticamente lavoro su di un unico scherma ma col doppio della larghezza
<fabrizio> e non riesco a vedere l'altra parte
<fabrizio> @cybernova, ho risolto!!!!
<fabrizio> grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<cybernova> fabrizio, oh bene :)
<fabrizio> praticamente ho trovato il modo per togliere il multi schermo
<fabrizio> e ho abilitato il multi workplace, ora si che ctrl alt freccette funzionano
<cybernova> perfetto
<fabrizio> poi un'altra cosa, cosi ti demolisco la pazienza una volta per tutte
<fabrizio> con il comando sudo chukinstall
<fabrizio> trasformo i file archivi in .deb giusto???
<fabrizio> pardon, checkinstall
<maroloccio2> :)
<cybernova> fabrizio, non conosco quel comando ma qua puoi trovare una piccola guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<dropper> salve , durante l'installazione di tor mi compaiono questi log Dec 26 22:11:37.053 [Warning] /usr/bin/tor-browser/Data/Tor is not owned by this user (luca, 1000) but by root (0). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user? Dec 26 22:11:37.053 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/usr/bin/tor-browser/Data/Tor" Dec 26 22:11:37.053 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings abov
<dropper> e normale?
<fabrizio> ok, una volta installato il pacchetto si puo creare un file deb ma non prima...
<cristian_c> dropper, ma tu sei il luca di prima
<dropper> si xD
<dropper> cambio spesso nome
<cristian_c> lol
<fabrizio> ciao urus
<URUS> fabrizio: ciao
<URUS> passate buone feste
<dropper> sono ingnorante nell'utilizzare il terminale , qualcuno si potrebbe prendere 5 minuti per dirmi cosa fare gentilmente? :(
<cristian_c> dropper, sei poco pratico e installi tor?
<cristian_c> LOL
<dropper> dai non prendermi in giro
<dropper> da qualche parte dovrò iniziare non credi?
<cristian_c> dropper, e installi tor per iniziare?
<dropper> ho un altro pc con windows ed è facile installarlo , ma su ubuntu non riesco
<dropper> vorrei proprio capire , su internet trovi guide diverse un dall'altra
<fabrizio> ma tor non è il programma per deviare il nostro ip su altri client in modo che rimaniamo anonimi????
<dropper> si , teoricamente
<fabrizio> vabbè non mi sono messo a spiegare per filo e per segno, sicuro di una figuraccia memorabile :)
<dropper> tranquillo che non sei quello che ne sa di meno qua dentro , quello sono io :P
<fabrizio> ma si riuscirebbe ad utilizzare il sistema di tor anche per scaricare su piattaforme torrent???
<afet> ciao
<fabrizio> sono circa 3 ore che ho linux ;) dammi retta che sono quello che ne sa di meno qui
<afet> ragazzi ce nesuno
<fabrizio> ciao afet
<dropper> si qualunque cosa fabrizio
<afet> ragazzi sono nuovo
<dropper> ovviamente ricevi l'anonimanto a discapito della velocità
<afet> e mi piace un sacco ubuntu
<afet> sono dieci anni che uso winzozz
<afet> ho un problemma
<tuiddu> siamo in due
<dropper> tre ..
<afet> non risco installare una stampante
<tuiddu> almeno tu ai intsllato ubuntu heheh
<dropper> avrai un cd per configurare la stampante probabilmente
<afet> si per windows
<dropper> allora collega la stampante fisicamente al pc
<dropper> esegui il cd della stampante
<afet> ho una stampante samsung CLX-3185
<tuiddu> io invece voglio mettere in dual boot con windows 7 ma a momento di dire come installare non mi rileva il sistema operativo
<dropper> e probabilemente ti dirà passo a passo cosa fare
<afet> si ma su ubuntu non ci sono i driver
<dropper> vuoi usare un cd per windows su ubuntu?
<afet> no no
<cybernova> afet, http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/CLX-3185/SEE-downloads#
<afet> ho scaricato i driver dela stampante dal sito della samsung per linux e che li vede com lpd
<cybernova> vai in driver
<cybernova> afet, quindi hai installato i driver?
<afet> si manualmente
<afet> ma la stanpante non va
<fabrizio> public class Hello {  	public static void main(String[] args) { 		System.out.println("Hello iititalian ubuntu comunty!!!");  	}  }
<afet> ma la cosa strana
<fabrizio> buona notte a tutti ragazzi, io vado
<afet>  e che prima andava
<fabrizio> grazie mille cyber
<dropper> ciao fabrizio
<cybernova> di nulla
<turiddu> ciao
<cybernova> afet, in che senso prima andava?
<afet> in senso che stampava e tutto il resto
<afet> ma ho fato aggiornamento che ubuntu chedeva ora non la vede ma mi da erorre
<cybernova> afet, e che errore ti da?
<afet> dice che non ci sono i driver
<afet> asp che provo di nuovo
<afet> allora  aggiungi stampante
<afet> cerca
<afet> trovata samsung  CLX-3185
<afet> avanti
<afet> e ora si mete cercare i driver
<afet> cerca e cerca
<cybernova> afet, da terminale lancia il comando lpstat -t e incolla il risultato qua
<cybernova> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> afet, pare che CLX-3185 sia supportata
<afet> si si
<afet> afet@afet-desktop:~$  lpstat -t scheduler is running no system default destination lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added. afet@afet-desktop:~$
<afet> eco
<afet> ma ci sono i driver per linux sul sito
<afet>  ma  non so installarli
<afet>  pare che non sono eseguibili
<cybernova> afet, pare che i driver tu non li abbia installati
<cristian_c> afet, che file hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> afet, allora li devi eseguire
<afet> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/CLX-3185/SEE-downloads#
<dropper> cristian_c  sono riuscito a installare tor :P
<afet> vai avedere
<dropper> e tu che non credevi che fossi all'altezza
<cristian_c> afet, segui le istruzioni che ti vengono date
<cristian_c> dropper, veramente non ho mai detto questo
<afet> ok
<cristian_c> dropper, sinceramente non ho capito lo scopo di installare tor
<cybernova> afet, ho scaricato i driver della tua stampante
<cristian_c> se non una fissa personale
<dropper> si infatti
<cybernova> una volta scaricato il file dal sito della samsung lo devi estrarre
<afet> ok
<cybernova> afet, quindi apri il terminale
<cybernova> portati nella directory Scaricati
<cybernova> con cd Scaricati
<afet> e come faccio
<afet> non so
<cybernova> fin qui ci sei?
<cybernova> afet, il terminale l'hai aperto?
<afet> si
<afet> si
<cybernova> ok allora adesso dai il comando
<cybernova> cd Scaricati
<cybernova> da terminale
<afet> ok
<cybernova> se dai il comando ls
<cybernova> lo vedi il file che hai scaricato?
<afet> provo
<rubeni_> hello
<rubeni_> ciao
<rubeni_> qualche uno gentilmente mi puo aiuratr in pptp?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rubeni_
<ubot-it> rubeni_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cybernova> afet, a che punto sei?
<rubeni_> mi connetto.. tutto ok.. ma non mi cambia ip
<afet> ULD_Linux_V1.00.06.tar.gz
<afet> mi da questo
<rubeni_> wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo
<afet> scritto di rosso
<rubeni_> sempte mio ip
<cybernova> afet, perfetto ora da sempre da terminale dai
<cybernova> tar -xzf ULD_Linux_V1.00.06.tar.gz
<afet> ok
<cybernova> poi dai
<cybernova> cd uld
<afet> ok
<rubeni_> mi puo aiutare qualche uno?
<cybernova> e infine dai il comando
<cybernova> sudo ./install.sh
<cybernova> che ti chiede la tua password
<afet> si
<afet> ho mesa
<afet> ma mi chede di acettare la licenza
<cybernova> afet, sta installando ora?
<cybernova> ok accetta
<cristian_c> rubeni_, non ho capito che devi fare
<afet> e come faccio
<rubeni_> amici , mi mancha solo poco. in pptp. riesco a connetermi ma non mi cambia ip
<rubeni_> cristian:c grazie
<afet> mi scrive  in bianco ancora
<cristian_c> rubeni_, non sei italiano?
<cybernova> afet, ci sarà scritto a video come fare
<afet> controllo
<rubeni_> i voglio connetere in mio vps
<rubeni_> 2 debian
<rubeni_> no sono albanese
<rubeni_> 2 debian in pptp
<afet> IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Samsung Electronics End-User License Agreement (" EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a single entity ) and Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. ("SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS") with respect to the  SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS software product intended to be used with the SAMSUNG device s. The SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS software product may include associated software comp onents, media, printed material
<cristian_c> rubeni_, sarebbe meglio tu domandassi in un canale madrelingua
<afet> cosa vuol dire
<cristian_c> afet, è la licenza
<rubeni_> grazie cristian_c
<rubeni_> #madrelingua
<cristian_c> rubeni_, intendo in un canale che in cui tu ti possa e ti possano capire meglio
<cristian_c> la community albanese di ubuntu o di linux
<rubeni_> ho capito che mi prendi in giro
<cristian_c> no no
<rubeni_> nn ce
<cristian_c> c'è
<rubeni_> cm. capisco bene in italiano
<rubeni_> ma in pptp no
<Eleirs> ciao a tutti!
<rubeni_> cristian_c tu sai cosa è una pptp?
<rubeni_> senza wiki
<afet> il terminale dice che ancora in esecuzione boooo
<rubeni_> ?
<jk^> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> rubeni_ /join #flossk
<cybernova> afet, ?
<Eleirs> c'è qualcuno che si intende di programmazione in c/c++ a cui posso chiedere un consiglio?
<cybernova> !chat | Eleirs
<ubot-it> Eleirs: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Eleirs> ok chiedo lì
<rubeni_> tutto morto su #flossk
<cristian_c> rubeni_, ci sono degli utenti
<rubeni_> nn tanti
<rubeni_> come si fa vedere tutti canali?
<rubeni_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<rubeni_> nn ricordo piu
<cristian_c> rubeni_, che client usi?
<rubeni_> web
<cristian_c> se usi il browser , allora non so
<cristian_c> io uso xchat
<rubeni_> anni fa usavo mirc
<afet> perche fa il terminale
<afet> y
<afet> y
<afet> y
<afet> y
<afet> y
<afet> y
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> è impazzito? aha
<cristian_c> ihihih
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-27
<kimtime__> msg chanserv help register
<kimtime__> identity
<Kijio> re
<giovanni15>  0 salve a tutti, sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu, ho installato la versione 13.10 che mi da alcuni problemi e me li segnala come "crash" il più comune è "xorg crashed with sigabrt in Osabort()". Il problema si verifica spesso dopo un cambio utente, durante l'utilizzo del browser o in fase di ricerca degli aggiornamenti. ringrazio fin d'ora che vvorrà rispondermi
<prankz> ciao
<giovanni15> ciao
<giovanni15> sono nuovo del forum puoi aiutarmi?
<prankz> ciao sono nuovo pure io
<enzotib> questo non è un forum
<enzotib> giovanni15, il sistema è aggiornato?
<giovanni15> enzotib, sì è aggiornato,
<enzotib> giovanni15, il repo sono quelli ufficiali o c'è anche altro?
<giovanni15> scusa l'ignoranza, che cosa sono i repo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> !repo | giovanni15
<ubot-it> giovanni15: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<enzotib> giovanni15, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update, poi copia tutto l'output e mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | giovanni15
<ubot-it> giovanni15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni15> enzotib, grazie dell'aiuto ho postato il risultato da terminale in pasteebin, spero di aver fatto tutto correttamente
<enzotib> giovanni15, il link della pagina devi metterlo qui
<giovanni15> ah, ok scusa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6644783/
<jester-> eeeeh calma, prima lo mettiamo accà poi lo mettimao pure allà
<giovanni15> jester, allà?
<enzotib> giovanni15, ok, i repo sembrano a posto, proverei a fare un controllo con debsums
<giovanni15> ubot-it, grazie dei link intanto sto studiando
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giovanni15> enzotib, cioè lancio debsums da terminale ee èpoi posto come sopra?
<enzotib> giovanni15, devi prima installarlo
<enzotib> sudo apt-get install debsums
<giovanni15> ok fatto
<giovanni15> enzotib, una volta installato che faccio?
<enzotib> giovanni15, lancia sudo debsums_init
<giovanni15> fatto, risultato: "Finished generating md5sums! Checking still missing md5files..."
<enzotib> giovanni15, ora gksu gedit /etc/default/debsums
<enzotib> giovanni15, e dove c'è CRON_CHECK ci metti CRON_CHECK=weekly
<enzotib> giovanni15, ma sei lo stesso che ha postato su Chiedi?
<giovanni15> enzo tib, si credo di essere lo stesso; da terminale il risultato è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6644821/
<enzotib> giovanni15, ma non si è aperta una finestra dell'editor?
<giovanni15> enzo tib poi mi si è aperta la finestra debsums che ho modificato come mi hai detto; # Defaults for debsums cron jobs # sourced by /etc/cron.d/debsums  # # This is a POSIX shell fragment #  # Set this to never to disable the checksum verification or # one of "daily", "weekly", "monthly" to enable it CRON_CHECK=weekly
<giovanni15> ora salvo il file e lo chiudo?
<enzotib> giovanni15, sì
<giovanni15> ok fatto
<giovanni15> ci hai capito quaslcosa?
<enzotib> giovanni15, ora: sudo /etc/cron.weekly/debsums
<enzotib> giovanni15, quest'ultimo comando fa un controllo delle checksum di tutti i file installati, vediamo se restituisce qualcosa di interessante
<enzotib> mi allontano un attimo
<giovanni15> enzotib, grazie per ora, ci mettte un po' appeena finito posto come sopra
<giovanni15> enzotib, risultato dell'ultimo coomando: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic
<enzotib> giovanni15, un minuto
<enzotib> giovanni15, ma quel kernel è vecchio, allora il sistema non è aggiornato
<enzotib> siamo al 3.11.0-14
<enzotib> giovanni15, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giovanni15> enzotib, quando lancio l'aggiornamento di sistema mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato
<enzotib> giovanni15, fai il comando che ti ho scritto soprsa
<enzotib> sopra
<giovanni15> enzotib, gioanni@gioanni-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<giovanni15> sembra aggiornato
<enzotib> uhm, com'è che io ho il 14?
<enzotib> fammi indagare
<giovanni15> ok
<enzotib> giovanni15, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<giovanni15> enzotib, fatto ma nessuna risposta
<enzotib> giovanni15, ora sudo apt-get update
<giovanni15> enzotib, mo sta installando qualcosa
<enzotib> giovanni15, non credo, non con quel comando, sta solo aggiornando la lista dei pacchetti
<giovanni15> enzotib, mi sembra stia scaricando
<enzotib> giovanni15, sì, scarica, ma non pacchetti, scarica solo le liste
<giovanni15> ok appena finisce posto tutto su Pastebin
<enzotib> giovanni15, no, non serve
<enzotib> giovanni15, invece dammi l'output del comando uname -r
<enzotib> giovanni15, puoi anche farlo in un altro terminale
<giovanni15> enzitib, 3.11.0-14-generic
<enzotib> giovanni15, ok, è aggiornato, tutto a posto, da questo punto di vista
<enzotib> giovanni15, però non ho capito il motivo dei crash
<giovanni15> enzotib, in realtà la macchina funziona discretamente, solo che ogni tanto mi si blocca il browser e poi mi da questi continui messaggi di crash
<enzotib> giovanni15, scheda grafica? driver grafici?
<giovanni15> credo ad occhio e croce che il problema sia nei driver video, perchè al cambio utrente spesso mi si blocca la schermata e poi quando sono i  rete si blocca il browser quando visualizzo dei video
<giovanni15> enzotib, appunto scheda grafica Asus HD 6450 Silent, driver in uso X.Org X server - AMD/ATI display driver wrapper da xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jester-> giovanni15: fa un po vedere cosa risponde: lspci
<giovanni15> jester, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6644997/
<giovanni15> per completezza do anche 2 info sul mio sistema: Allora il sistema è abbastanza semplice, è installato da immagine iso a 64 bit scaricata e installata dopo aver verificato il checksum. Occupa da solo un HD da 1 Tera. Ho scheda grafica Asus HD 6450 Silent (driver in uso X.Org X server - AMD/ATI display driver wrapper da xserver-xorg-video-ati) Scheda madre Asus M5A99XEVO, processore AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 605e Processor × 4
<jester-> giovanni15: minchia sta solo su un tera?
<jester-> giovanni15: hai installato per caso qualche driver video?
<jester-> tipo catalyst?
<giovanni15> jester, in effeetti sta larghino, non ho installato nessun driver video
<jester-> un tera per un solo sistema mi pare esagerato
<giovanni15> sì è provvisorio, cmq appunto perchè sta così largo a maggior ragione dovrebbe funzionare bene, no?
<ExPBoy> giovanni15, non è detto
<ExPBoy> prova ametterti delle scarpe 5 numeri più grandi
<ExPBoy> comunque secondo me il problema sono i driver video
<giovanni15> ExPBoy, anche secondo me il problema è lì, non so se installare quelli proprieteri e disinstallare completamente Xorg,
<ExPBoy> giovanni15, installa i proprietari
<ExPBoy> non sempre gli open funzionano
<giovanni15> exèboy, da sistema sono quelli raccomandati e testati, per i driver proprietari mi da due opzioni "fgrlx" e "fgrlx-updates" quale dici di installare?
<ExPBoy> giovanni15, non so dirti forse gli ultimi sono meglio ma bisognerebbe provare
<bossa> ciao a tutti
<bossa> sto provando ad installare un programma windows su kubuntu ultima versione
<bossa> con wine
<bossa> e non mi funziona
<enzotib> che novità
<bossa> qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<enzotib> bossa, se non funziona non funziona, non tutti i programmi windows funzionano con wine
<enzotib> prova a vedere se c'è del database online di wine
<bossa> in pratica è un'enciclopedia di piante
<bossa> un programma creato dalla mia scuola
<enzotib> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<bossa> non penso proprio che ci sia nella loro lista
<enzotib> allora non c'è di sicuro
<bossa> ma è un semplice .exe
<bossa> che funziona su tutti i computer winzoz anche i piu scassati....
<ExPBoy> bossa, usa windows
<enzotib> eh, si fa presto a dire "semplice .exe", come è stato creato?
<bossa> enzotib non so risponderti
<bossa> ExPBoy: mai :)
<enzotib> bossa, prova a installare qualche libreria con winetricks, tipo i redistribuibili di msc e vb
<ExPBoy> bossa, allora non usare quel programma
<bossa> ho provato a installarlo da terminale e niente lo stesso ma ho qualche dato in piu, dove posso scrivervelo?
<bossa> ExPBoy non sei d'aiuto
<ExPBoy> bossa, purtroppo i programmi fatti per windows non girano su linux
<ExPBoy> non c'è daaiutare tanto
<bossa> esite wine, che spesso funziona
<ExPBoy> spesso non vuol dire sempre
<bossa> lo so
<bossa> ma son qui per cercare di risolvere non per fare polemica
<ExPBoy> io intendevo questo
<enzotib> !pastebin | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> bossa, nessuno fa polemica
<bossa> ecco quella pagina li che non mi ricordavo!
<bossa> ExPBoy no problem
<enzotib> bossa, ti ripeto, installa winetricks, con il quale poi installi qualche libreria di base, che probabilmente il tuo programma necessita
<bossa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6645379/
<bossa> enzotib grazie comincio a provare cosi
<bossa> enzotib ho aperto winetricks (che avevo già installato...) e mi chiede cosa voglio fare: install a game, install a benchmark, install an app, select the default wineprefix...
<bossa> che faccio?
<enzotib> app
<enzotib> no, scusa
<enzotib> va bene wineprefix
<bossa> dimmi
<bossa> ok poi?
<bossa> install a windows DLL or component?
<enzotib> sì
<bossa> ok fatto, viene fuori una listona di roba bella lunga e per me incomprensibile...
<enzotib> vediamo, ti suggerisco qualcosa
<bossa> grazie :)
<bossa> ma quello che mi diceva il terminale non puo essere utile?
<enzotib> cominciamo con vb6run e mfc42
<enzotib> bossa, poteva, ma non mi diceva niente
<enzotib> metterei anche vcrun6 e vcrun2010
<bossa> http://download.microsoft.com/download/vc60pro/update/1/w9xnt4/en-us/vc6redistsetup_enu.exe failed
<enzotib> eh bossa più di questo non so, ti ho indicato una strada che "potrebbe" (dico "potrebbe") essere utile, ma non è detto, e di più non so
<bossa> e ti ringrazio
<bossa> ma altro emulatore tipo wine che magari funziona meglio?
<ExPBoy> bossa, potresti virtualizzare windows
<ExPBoy> (se hai un pc abbastanza potente)
<bossa> urca...e come si fa?
<bossa> ah no allora son tagliato fuori
<ExPBoy> !vm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vm'
<bossa> ho un pc della preistoria
<ExPBoy> !virtualizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> non ricordo la guida
<ExPBoy> enzotib, ti ricordi la guida per virtualizzare?
<ExPBoy> bossa, eh se hai un pc datato forse non conviene
<enzotib> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<bossa> ExPBoy grazie ma ho un computer davvero vecchio
<bossa> che fa tutto quello che deve fare ma nei suoi limiti...
<bossa> cmq ora ho riprovato l'installazione e un passo in piu l'ha fatto
<ExPBoy> bossa, allora non ti conviene
<bossa> fino a che mi è venuto fuori questo messaggio:
<bossa> Working around wine bug 27380 -- Installing msvcr80 to avoid crash in setavi32.exe
<enzotib> e allora niente da fare, wine è molto limitato
<enzotib> ultima opzione, dual boot
<bossa> cioè?
<ExPBoy> (quindi usare windows)
<bossa> ah ok capito
<bossa> ma non so manco dove andare a prenderlo windows...
<ExPBoy> torniamo a quella che pareva una mia battuta
<bossa> :)
<ExPBoy> bossa, windows si acquista
<bossa> lasciamo perdere, troverò un altro sistema
<enzotib> se non con uno di questi, è difficile che trovi un altro sistema, la gente ci lavora da anni (con wine, intendo)
<bossa> ok, ci abbiamo provato
<bossa> grazie! e buona giornata
<enzotib> ciao
<Ivan73> salve, ho un problema utilizzando ubuntu live da penna usb, in pratica ci mette un infinità di tempo ad avviarsi, molto piu lento di un normale cd live, ho fatto un test di velocità della penna usb2 col sistema avviato ed il risultato è piu che normale
<dimitri> salve.... una info al volo al volo. c'e' un modo per installare ubuntu ex novo e recuperare i files dell'installazione precedente ?
<enzotib> puoi installare senza formattare
<abc> ciao a tutti
<abc> come faccio ad aggiornare da 11.10 a 13.10?
<abc> senza formattare
<dimitri> enzotib, forse tu mi dai lumi. ho 2 installazioni di ubuntu una a 32 e una a 64 che vengono da lontano 9.10 credo. volevo fare in modo da avere la stessa area per i dati e due installazioni differenti. si può fare ?
<remix_tj> dimitri: certo, anche se non ha più senso tenere una versione 32 e una 64, visto che ora con la 64bit puoi far girare indistintamente applicazioni 32 e 64
<Ivan73> ho un problema con la live di ubuntu su penna usb
<Ivan73> molto lenta ad avviarsi, piu lenta di un normale cd live
<dimitri> remix_tj,  come si fa?
<remix_tj> dimitri: poi cosa intendi come "stessa area dati"? da una versione monti il disco dell'altra, non è una cosa così strana
<Ivan73> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<davide_> pidgin funzia come skype
<dimitri> ragazzi un programma che mi syncronizza due directory (una USB) e che mantenga la data originale dei files
<dimitri> ne conoscete qualcuno ?
<dimitri> o un comando
<cybernova> dimitri, rsync -a source destination
<dimitri> cybernova,  grazie.... ma er caso conosci qualche tools che mi fa prima un analisi e copia solo i files cambiati ? Se lancio il comendo ci sono 500 gb da copiare e ci mette una vita invece i files cambiati sono solo qualche centinaio di mega
<cybernova> dimitri, rsync dovrebbe e ripeto dovrebbe fare questo, il problema sorge qualche volta con filesystem di tipo vfat
<cybernova> prova con cp -u source destination
<dimitri> pensavo a qualche programma tipo filesync ma purtroppo mi cambia la data mettendo quella di oggi quando copia un files (una fesseria secondo me)
<davide_> ciao
<enzotib> dimitri, rsync è il non plus ultra della sincronizzazione locale e remota
<enzotib> però tra direcory locali rilassa un po' i requisiti, e trasferisce l'intero file, se cambiato
<enzotib> però si può dirgli di trasferire solo i pezzi modificati e ricostruire il file originale, con --no-whole-file, o qualcosa del genere
<dimitri> enzotib, voglio fare una copia delle mie cartelle su usb, reinstallare una nuove ver di ubuntu ex novo e poi rimetto a posto i vari files .... ma non voglio che mi cambi le date dei files che per me sono importanti
<enzotib> inoltre, come diceva cybernova, per filesystem vfat è meglio usare anche l'opzione --modify-windows=1
<enzotib> dimitri, e su usb c'è già una copia, magari vecchia, di quello che vuoi salvare?
<dimitri> esatto
<enzotib> e la USB com'è formattata?
<dimitri> di cui ho cambiato poco e non vorrei ricopiare tutto (sono molti giga)
<dimitri> credo sia fat
<enzotib> dimitri, io proverei qualcosa tipo rsync -avn --delete --modify-window=1 --no-whole-file ~/Documenti/ /media/usb/Backup/Documenti/
<enzotib> -n è dry run, non fa nulla, dice solo cosa farebbe
<enzotib> magari ci aggiungerei pure un --progress
<enzotib> dimitri, fai attenzione che se il path sorgente termina o no con /, rsync si comporta in modo diverso
<dimitri> enzotib, ci provo
<cybernova> enzotib, non sapevo di questa differenziazione che fa tra locale e rete nel modo di aggiornare i file diversi
<cybernova> grazie!
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> cybernova, se fai man rsync e cerchi -W, alla seconda occorrenza c'è la spiegazione completa
<cybernova> letto grazie
<dimitri> enzotib, non trovo il disco USB
<dimitri> non è in media
<dimitri> come vedo dove sta ?
<dimitri> ops trovato
<dimitri> frulla vediamo cosa combina e quanto ci mette
<dimitri> enzotib, mi ha copiato solo la dir principale... per fargli copiare anche le sottodir ?
<enzotib> dimitri, lo fa di default con -a
<dimitri> enzotib, -a di -avn ?
<enzotib> sì
<dimitri> comunque non lo ha fatto
<enzotib> forse erano già uguali
<dimitri> ha copiato solo la dir docuemnti le sottodir no
<cybernova> dimitri, togli l'opzione n
<dimitri> sta andando e fa dell'altro ora
<dimitri> vediamo cosa fa
<cybernova> cosa avrebbe fatto te lo ha dato prima sul terminale quando lo hai lanciato con l'opzione -n
<akis24> sera
<dimitri> cybernova, enzotib     rsync -av --delete --modify-window=1 --no-whole-file ~/Documenti/ /media/dimitri/DISCO/BackUp/Documenti/
<dimitri> è andato alla grande
<enzotib> dimitri, bene
<sonotriste> sono di cattivo umore ragazzi...
<enzotib> !chat | sonotriste, interessante, ma...
<ubot-it> sonotriste, interessante, ma...: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sonotriste> sono sempre davanti a queso pc e non riesco nè a trovare un lavoro e nè ad inventarmene uno...
<enzotib> !chat | sonotriste, ripeto:
<ubot-it> sonotriste, ripeto:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sonotriste> voi che lavoro fate?
<enzotib> sonotriste, se non rispetti le indicazioni sarà costretto a buttarti fuori
<enzotib> o mutarti
<davide_> il supporto al thinkpad t430 in ubuntu per i diversi aspetti del risparmio energetio com`e? c`e un report di compatibilita
<koalinux> buonaser
<koalinux> a
<koalinux> mi era rimasta una A
<koalinux> avrei una domanda: un tempo per far funzionare un telecomando su xbmc o vlc o altro software, utilizzavo lirc. Attualmente ho installato ubuntu 13.10 64 bit e ho notato che il telecomando viene riconosciuto in automatico anche senza aver installato lirc. Dunque mi chiedo: qualcuno sa da cosa sia gestito?
<dimitri> enzotib, la situazione è la seguente ho 3 partizioni una con windows una con ubu 32 e una con 64.... voglio usare una partizione vecchia per installare una versione fresca di ubuntu e togliere la seconda
<dimitri> che versione mi consigli e come faccio ?
<dimitri> jester-, ci sei ?
<enzotib> ti consiglio 13.10 a 64 bit
<dimitri> enzotib, io ho sempre il prob della doppia scheda video NVIDIA
<krabador> koalinux, apri il terminale e digita sudo apt-cache search irda-modules
<dimitri> che con 13.04 andava bene ma con la 13.10 mi da un pò di problemini
<dimitri> NVIDIA e Intel
<krabador> dimitri, va installato bumblebee
<koalinux> krabador, non mi trova niente
<koalinux> krabador,qualcosa però è già installato altrimenti non funzionerebbe
<dimitri> krabador, in questo istante sto usando la ver 13.10 con bubleebe ma non gestisce bene la scheda
<dimitri> la 13.04 invece si
<enzotib> dimitri, anche 12.04 puoi usare, molti la preferiscono
<dimitri> enzotib, 12.04 addirittura?
<enzotib> è l'ultima LTS
<enzotib> ad aprile ci sarà la prossima
<krabador> koalinux, manda sudo apt-cache search irda
<krabador> !pastebin | koalinux
<ubot-it> koalinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !grafica ibrida | dimitri 13.10 non è piu un problema
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grafica ibrida'
<jester-> !graficaibrida | dimitri 13.10 non è piu un problema
<ubot-it> dimitri 13.10 non è piu un problema: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<koalinux> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646661/
<krabador> koalinux, sudo  apt-cache --installed irda
<koalinux> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646718/
<krabador> koalinux, incollami il terminale con il comando digitato
<krabador> del secondo
<LUPIN> SALVE POSSO CHIEDERVI UNA CORTESIA?
<krabador> si, ma togli il caps lock
<koalinux> krabador, ho incollato l'output del comando
<LUPIN> grazie scusa
<krabador> koalinux, incolla il terminale con il comando digitato
<LUPIN> posso postare il link di una domanda che ho posto nel forum?
<krabador> no, falla qui direttamente
<LUPIN> ok
<koalinux> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646747/
<LUPIN> ho da poco installato lubuntu su un vecchio pc e durante l'installazione ho impostato la chiave di rete del wifi ed ha automaticamente installato gli aggiornamenti; adesso però non mi fa più navigare in internet anche se rileva ancora il mio router. potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> koalinux, è in pasto ad anyremote - irda-utils
<krabador> LUPIN, ma ti connetti correttamente alla rete wifi, e non navighi?
<koalinux> krabador, ma praticamente con che programma posso  interpretare il telecomando e generare quindi nuovi file di configurazione per atri telecomandi?
<krabador> anyremote
<LUPIN> krabador, mi connetto a tratti: delle volte mi fa connettere ma resto connesso pochissimi secondi e poi per decine di minuti non mi permette di riconettermi
<koalinux> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6646773/
<krabador> LUPIN, manda lspci da terminale, ed incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin LUPIN
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebin LUPIN'
<krabador> !pastebin | LUPIN
<ubot-it> LUPIN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<koalinux> krabador, devo quindi installare separatamente ganyremote per la generazione di nuovi file?
<krabador> koalinux, xbmc vede perfettamente il telecomando, e funziona perfettamente ?
<LUPIN> krabador, paste.ubuntu.com/6646798
<krabador> LUPIN, lsusb e pastebin
<koalinux> krabador, certo, ma volessi  associare un evento diverso ad un bottone non saprei su quali programmi/file agire
<LUPIN> krabador, sempre da terminale giusto?
<krabador> LUPIN, si
<krabador> koalinux, probabilmente xbmc ha il suo file di configurazione
<koalinux> krabador, quindi anyremote non ha dei sui file autonomi a cui poi si agganciano le applicazioni?
<LUPIN> krabador, pastebin dice comando non trovato
<krabador> LUPIN, no, nel senso di incollare il contenuto in pastebin
<LUPIN> ahh
<krabador> koalinux, non mi sono mai occupato di questo
<koalinux> krabador, ok, grazie per le dritte
<krabador> koalinux, in ogni caso, anyremote ti fa gestire remoti da irda blutooth e wifi
<krabador> personalizzabili
<krabador> koalinux, puoi installarlo e fare prove
<LUPIN> krabador, paste.ubuntu.com/6646832
<krabador> LUPIN, adesso sei connesso alla rete wifi?
<LUPIN> si
<LUPIN> krabador, per evidenziare il mio nick basta che scrivo il tuo seguito dalla virgola?
<vice95> salve ho un problema
<LUPIN> krabador, ci sei ancora?
<vice95> qualcuno sa come cambiare risoluzione a un terminale di ubuntu
<vice95> ?
<LUPIN> krabador, ho perso nuovamente la connessione non capisco come mai
<davide_> buone feste a tutti
<davide_> exit
<rorro> ciao a tutti ho un portatile un po' vecchiotto un siemens fujitsu lifebook e 4010 sapete che ubuntu posso istallare
<rorro> ho provato con 12.10 lts e mi dice: this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu
<jester-> lubuntu
<jester-> rorro: ti serve la i386
<rorro> jester-, grazie per aiutarmi dove la trovo??
<jester-> !ubunyu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubunyu'
<jester-> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> derivate
<vice95> salve
<vice95> il mio crt oggi è passato a miglior vita (è saltato un finale) ho deciso di acquistare un monitor lcd samsung funziona benissimo ma quando tento di aprire un tty (ctrl+alt+fn) il monitor mi segnale che non supporta tale risoluzione. c'è un modo per cambiarla?
<rorro> jester-, grazie alla prossima
<jester-> vice95: in grafica va bene?
<vice95> si
<jester-> strano di solito è il contrario
<vice95> ho dovuto solo modificare la risoluzione se no i dava il messaggio risoluzione non ottimale
<vice95> ma nella tty non funziona proprio
<jester-> modificata come
<vice95> da impostazioni di sistema da 1024x768 a 1366x768 (per la grafica)
<jester-> video da pollici?
<vice95> 19"
<jester-> wide?
<vice95> cioè?
<jester-> non quadrato
<vice95> 16:9
<jester-> 1366x768 è sballata assai
<jester-> guarda il man del video per la ottimale
<vice95> è quella consigliata dal monitor e se non la imposti rompe con un messaggio "risoluzione non ottimale"
<dimitri> jester-, mi dai un aiuto a sistemare la aprtizione dell'HD
<jester-> dimitri: cioè?
<dimitri> jester-, c'e' un po di casino con 7 dev
<dimitri> e non riesco ad uscirne
<jester-> dimitri: le partizioni non sono files
<jester-> maneggiarle è a rischio e non sempre possibile
<dimitri> sda da 1 a 7
<dimitri> infatti mi sa che faccio prima a copiare e ripartire da zero
<alpaso> ciao a tutti ho un problema che nn so risolvere
<jester-> non si sono create di sicuro da sole e bisogna vedere che c'è dentro a meno che vuoi piallare tutto e rifare la tabella
<alpaso> ho scaricato ubunto 13.10 su dvd e vorrei installarlo su una cer aspire 5530g privo di sistema operativo. E' possibile?s
<jester-> alpaso: tutto è possibile
<jester-> !installazione | alpaso
<ubot-it> alpaso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alpaso> intanto grazie provo a consultare il link
<alpaso> grazie tante ci provo ...è che sono totalmente inesperto...!
<aliens_> Buonasera ragazzi, volevo un informazione se è possibile. ho un piccolo portatile su cui ho installato lubuntu, volevo sapere se esiste un programma abbastanza veloce per scaricare musica
<enzotib> aliens_, niente supporto per attività illegali
<aliens_> enzotib hai ragione, grazie lo stesso
<aliens_> posso chiedere invece se su lubuntu "funzionano"i pacchetti .deb
<enzotib> certo che funzionano
<enzotib> è il modo standard di installare software
<aliens_> perfetto grazie :)
<enzotib> prego
<krabador> aliens_, ubuntu e tutte le derivate si basano sul .deb
<sakuragno> buonasera =)
<vice95> jester-, ho risolto
<ubuntu-studio> salve sto provando ubuntu studio ma.... che versione è gnome o kde non capisco
<sakuragno> ho molti problemi a installare una precise pangolin alternate su un vecchio desktop. a più o meno metà installazione si pianta e dice che non è riuscita a copiare un componente sul disco. mi chiede se voglio continuare scegliendo manualmente quale kernel installare e mi rimanda alla schermata di "scelta" dei passi da fare nell'installazione. ho fatto anche la verifica del cdrom ed è integro. che può essere?
<ubuntu-studio> sono indeciso se installarlo o no.... qualcuno lo ha usato ?
<sakuragno> adesso sto riprovando l'installazione del sistema base,... è piantato su scompattazione di libc6... da circa 5 minuti
<cybernova> ubuntu-studio, dipende l'uso che ci fai
<ubuntu-studio> cybernova, qualche video e un po di musica nulla di più ma visto che c'e' pensavo di usarlo
<ubuntu-studio> ma nn vorrei che poi debbo ripartire con una versone base
<cybernova> ubuntu-studio, non è altro che ubuntu con i programmi apposta per la produzione musicale e grafica
<ubuntu-studio> si ma l'interfaccia non è gnome classica
<ubuntu-studio> sembra kde o sbaglio ?
<sakuragno> nessuna idea?
<cybernova> ubuntu-studio, è gnome
<ubuntu-studio> ho una installazione di kde e vorrei sovrascriverla
<ubuntu-studio> poi mi rifà in automatico il grub (ho anche windows)
<vice95> jester-, sai come si personalizza una tty?
<Trusty> Sera a tutti
<vice95> sapete come si personalizza una tty?
<sakuragno> secondo voi è un errore nella ram o nel disco fisso?
<cybernova> vice95, personalizzare cosa?
<vice95> la tty il terminale virtuale di linux
<Trustytahr> sakuragno, che devi personalizare ?
<cybernova> vice95, si ma cosa?
<jester-> sakuragno: sa piu di hd ciucco che di ram scrausa
<vice95> per incominciare il colore del carattere
<sakuragno> niente, devo installare ubuntu 12.04 su un pc. mi dallare il kernel selezionato (linux-image-3.2.0.52.generic) : è stato restituito un errore durante il tentativo di installazione del kernel nel sistema  destinazione. pacchetto kernel: linux-generic.  controllare var(log(suslog o la console virtuale 4 per i dettagli.
<jester-> sakuragno: o il cd ha errori è hd ciucco
<sakuragno> il cd ha superato gia il controllo di integrità :D
<sakuragno> cmq nella console virtuale 4 mi dice:
<vice95> cybernova, per cambiare il colore di solito uso "setterm -foreground green -background black" ma è momentaneo
<Trustytahr> sakuragno,  mi pare strano la 12.04 di ubuntu ha il kernel aggiornato alla 13.04
<sakuragno> dipende_ linux-firmware ma non sta per essere installato... e: dipendenze non soddisfatte. provare apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti o specifiare nua soluzione
<jester-> sakuragno: installando?
<sakuragno> in-target: base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer(kernel(failed install
<cybernova> vice95, devi modificare il file /etc/default/console-setup
<sakuragno> scusate mi è scappata qualche enne
<jester-> secondo me la iso non quaglia md5sun
<sakuragno> hmmm come posso risolvere? è fresca fresca scaricata
<jester-> o il dvd mafari rw è farlocco
<Trustytahr> secondo me e come dice jester-
<sakuragno> jester-:  e la soluzione? (anche se non ho ben capito il problema)
<jester-> altra possibilità, vista la gioventu dei pc sui quali finisce ubuntu, hd ciucco
<vice95> vice95, che voce?
<jester-> !md5sum | sakuragno
<ubot-it> sakuragno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sakuragno> ok se è hd ciucco.. faccio partire una live di gparted e faccio una formattazione di basso livello? (nel caso come si fa?)
<jester-> e non usare un dvd riscrivibile
<cybernova> vice95, leggiti la pagina di manuale
<Trustytahr> prima controlla hd e poi lo formatti sakuragno
<cybernova> come suggerito dal file di configurazione
<cybernova> vice95, man console-setup
<sakuragno> ho usato un cd nuovo di pacca
<sakuragno> cmq il md5sum corrisponde
<jester-> controlla il sum
<akis24> sera
<Trustytahr> e allora è hd
<sakuragno> :((
<jester-> sakuragno: allora facile che sia hd rovvanato
<vice95> cybernova, non esiste
<sakuragno> jest e non c'è modo di saltare i cluster danneggiati?
<jester-> sakuragno: facendo un fdisk -c
<cybernova> vice95, ls /etc/default
<cybernova> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sakuragno> e come lo faccio da sto pc ?
<sakuragno> se avvio una shell dal cd di installazione non mi fa fare fdisk ^^;
<jester-> sakuragno: dalla live prima di installare e poi devi fare in manuale che se riformatta hai perso tempo
<vice95> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647511/
<sakuragno> heheh ho la versione alternate :D
<sakuragno> faccio partire una live di gparted
<sakuragno> gli faccio le due partizioni e installo in "manuale"
<cybernova> vice95, ce l'hai pure il file
<jester-> sudo e2fsck.ext4 /dec/sdxx
<sakuragno> jester-: è per me sto comando?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> xx = letera numero partizione
<Trustytahr> sakuragno,  prova ad analizare hd prima con gestione disci
<vice95> cybernova, il console-setup?
<cybernova> eh si
<sakuragno> eh ma non c'è nulla installato su sto pc
<vice95> e il manuale?
<cybernova> man console-setup
<vice95> il man apre i manuali dei software non dei file
<cybernova> vice95, il man contiene i manuali dei programmi installati, funzioni di libreria, file di configurazione, file di dispositivo ecc ecc
<alpaso> scusa jester sono ritornato ai comandi... il link che mi hai suggerito indica come installare ubuntu in presenza di un windows....domanda a se non c'è nulla?...mi speigo ho portato dai cinesi il mio notebook l'ho fatto resettare e mi hanno installato windows 7ovviamente kraccato. io poi ho scaricato ubunto 13.10 su dvd v
<jester-> alpaso: usa l'intero disco
<jester-> alpaso: scegli in fase di installazione
<Trustytahr> alpaso, dal cino porti il pc ?
<alpaso> fin qui tutto bene, però a un certo punto mi ha proposto se sostituire totalmente ubuntu a windows così ho fatto e da li .....zero...nel senso che accendoil pc metto il dvd e lo schermo è nero...
<alpaso> si lo so hai ragione....
<alpaso> nn dovevo
<alpaso> in che senso l'intero disco?
<jester-> Trustytahr: i cinesi non fanno domande e ti riceve la cinesina carina
<sakuragno> ho fatto un controllo da livecd di gparted (dopo aver riformattato l'hd) non mi restituisce errori
<Trustytahr> che scheda video hai alpaso
<jester-> alpaso: vuoi tenere anche winz o no
<Trustytahr> hahahah..... jester-
<alpaso> a dir la verità era un roito !!7
<alpaso> no nn voglio windows
<alpaso> mi sa che già nn c'è più
<jester-> alpaso: allora installanto sceglierai usa l'intero disco e si arrangia lui
<alpaso> il problema è che non succede nulla
<jester-> alpaso: succede per forza
<alpaso> il dvd ora è dentro
<alpaso> ovviamente ora sono su pc diverso (che funziona!)
<jester-> alpaso: per farlo partire devi settare il pc a pertire col cdrom
<Trustytahr> guarda bene alpaso
<Trustytahr> dal bios alpaso
<alpaso> si ma come faccio ad entrare nel bios?
<jester-> se settato e non parte la cinesina non ti ha detto che il cdrom è andato
<alpaso> a dir la verita con w7 tarocco nel pc cinesizzato ho scaricato e masterizzato ubunto....
<Trustytahr> aggendendo il pc premi f8 o f2 o f10 o f11 dipende dai vari modelli alpaso
<alpaso> ok provo
<vice95> cybernova, ho cercato su internet ho trovato il man ma non l'struzione
<alpaso> domanda nn potrebbe essere che i driver video nn sono buoni x ubuntu?
<Trustytahr> e rara alpaso
<alpaso> ok con f2 sono nelle schermate phoenix bios setup utility....ma che faccio ora?
<Trustytahr> una volta entrato nel bios alpaso  vai a selezzionare avvio da cdrom
<alpaso> scusa Trustytahr... nn trovo avvio da cd rom. Le schermate sono information, main, security, boot,exit ma non identifico qualcosa che possa significare avvio da cd rom (guarda....io sono proprio una capra i informatica  al livello che per una donna l'auto è solo acceleratore e freno....abbi pazianza)
<Trustytahr> vai nel boot
<Trustytahr> e seleziona cdrom o cd come primo avvio
<alpaso> ok forsedevo andare su IDE1: optiarc BD ROM bc 5500s  ???
<Trustytahr> no
<Trustytahr> questo è il tuo hd
<Trustytahr> da dove sei ora devi cambiare il boot di solito con i tasti +o meno e selezionare cd
<akis24> !avviodacd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<alpaso> quindi scus nè.... usb cd/dvd rom  ?? seleziono questo?
<alpaso> purtroppo nn c'è  scritto chiaro clicca qui x avvio da cd!!!
<akis24> alpaso: dai un occhiata al link .. meglio
<alpaso> si ora guardo....sai sono nella tempesta della mia vita!!!!
<alpaso> mah! secondo me i cinesi si sono
<alpaso> ciulati qualcsa!
<alpaso> la videata appare un pò diversa....mannaggia loro
<alpaso> perchè dove arrivo è la pagina del link....ma ciò che trovo è differente
<Trustytahr> dipende dai modelli ma il proced. e quello
<fabryx87res> ciao ragazzi
<fabryx87res> ciao cybernova
<cybernova> vice95, difatti credo proprio che non si possa cambiare colore di un terminale virtuale, al massimo lo puoi fare per un emulatore di terminale
<cybernova> fabryx87res, ciao
<fabryx87res> sono fabrizio il ragazzo di ieri
<fabryx87res> :)
<cybernova> fabryx87res, perdonami ma non ricordo il problema
<jester-> !hw | fabryx87res
<ubot-it> fabryx87res: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fabryx87> oi cyber ho un problemone
<alpaso> al momento abbandono comunque grazie a tutti.... magari ci riprovo e sarò + ortunato!! ciao
<fabryx87> con il touchpanel quando avvio l'os sia win che linux funziona benissimo, ma dopo 5 minuti comincia ad andare da solo
<fabryx87> seriamente come gli pare
<fabryx87> per favore datemi una mano...
<cristian_c> fabryx87, non ho capito di che parli
<fabryx87> il touch panel del portatile, lo hai presente?
<fabryx87> quello del mouse
<fabryx87> viaggia completamente da solo il puntatore
<cristian_c> fabryx87, parli dei touchpad?
<fabryx87> si
<cristian_c> lol
<fabryx87> il problema mi si presenta sia con linux che con win
<fabryx87> ma dopo 5 minuti di utilizzo
<fabryx87> prima è tutto perfetto
<fabryx87> se no qui non sarei in grado di entrare-...
<cristian_c> fabryx87, se il problema è su entrambi gli os, non vedo cosa c'entri l'os
<fabryx87> secondo me potrebbe essere un conflitto
<cristian_c> ?
<fabryx87> su win ho risolto con il disinstallare driver e programma synaptic
<fabryx87> e reinstallato tutto
<fabryx87> e funziona
<fabryx87> ma appena sono entrato qui nada... non va piu
<cristian_c> <fabryx87> il problema mi si presenta sia con linux che con win
<fabryx87> si
<fabryx87> dici che è esclusivamente hardware???
<cristian_c> fabryx87, prima dici che l'errore si verifica su entrambi gli os, ora che si verifica soltanto su ubuntu
<fabryx87> prima èra su entrambi, su win (utente "esperto") ho risolto con una disinstallazione completa compresa di key registry sia di driver che software proprietario ed reinstallazione
<fabryx87> e li si è risolto
<fabryx87> ora mi rimane linux che non và
<fabryx87> riavvio, torno subito
<fabryx87> cosi posso utilizzare il mouse
<Gaming_Ro> Salve a tutti, sono un programmatore e anche un gamer volevo sapere se su linux gira warrock un gioco fps online. Grazie mille
<Gaming_Ro> Salve a tutti, sono un programmatore e anche un gamer volevo sapere se su linux gira warrock un gioco fps online. Grazie mille
<cristian_c> Gaming_Ro, sì, se c'è una versione nativa per linux
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Gaming_Ro
<ubot-it> Gaming_Ro: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<fabryx87_> rieccomi
<fabryx87_> sai aiutarmi???
<Gaming_Ro> cristian_c: cioè quindi c'è warrock per linux ?
<cristian_c> fabryx87_, stavo pensando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Gaming_Ro, guarda dove lo hai acquistato
<Gaming_Ro> cristian_c: ma è un gioco gratuito nativamente non c'è per linux ma non so se con wine possa girare
<cristian_c> fabryx87_, che cosa intendi 'con andare da solo'?
<cristian_c> Gaming_Ro, guarda nel database di wine
<Gaming_Ro> eh ma non so dove cercare...
<fabryx87_> che il puntatore si muove da solo, ora ho installato il pacchetto qui su linux
<fabryx87_> synaptkits
<fabryx87_> ma sta ricominciando ora....
<Claudio_> salve ho bisogno di aiuto non riesco a passare dalla versione 12.10 alla 13.04 perche apt-get mi propone la versione 13.10  e quando faccio l'upgrade mi da errore, come posso fare?
<jester-> Claudio_: impossibile se non hai taroccato qualcosa
<jester-> usato ppa a manetta per es
<jester-> o hai una ubuntu non doc
<Claudio_> no! o se  lo fatto non volontariamente
<jester-> Claudio_: lsb_release -r cosa dice
<Claudio_> 12.10
<jester-> Claudio_: apri gestore aggiornamengti
<Claudio_> il software è aggiornato    'tuttavia Ubuntu 13.10 è ora disponibile (versione 12.10 in uso)
<jester-> strano
<jester-> qualcosa si è sminchiato
<jester-> !ripristino | Claudio_ usa il dvd 13,04 o \0
<ubot-it> Claudio_ usa il dvd 13,04 o \0: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> 10
<Claudio_> quello che non capisco è come  far puntare apt-get  alla versione 13.04 , grazie comunque a tutti
<jester-> caveat-: fai il ripristino con dvd 13.04 o .10
<jester-> caveat-/ Claudio_  fai il ripristino con dvd 13.04 o .10
<Claudio_> ma devo fare il ripristino a partire dalla ver 12.10 visto che è in uso o dalla 13.04 ?
<jester-> anche dalla 13.10
<Claudio_> grazie vi farò sapere come va.
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-28
<gocu01> ciao
<gocu01> sera a tutti :)
<gocu01> ho appena formattato pc e installato xubuntu
<gocu01> ora vorrei creare una partizione nell'hd, per installare windows come SO secondario nel caso mi trovassi a dover usare programmi non compatibili con linux
<gocu01> con gparted è possibile fare tutto questo?
<krabador> gocu01, si
<krabador> gocu01, solo che dopo aver installato windows, devi ripristinare l'mbr
<gocu01> mbr sarebbe?
<gocu01> master boot record
<krabador> gocu01, puoi provare a virtualizzare win
<krabador> !virtualbox | gocu01
<ubot-it> gocu01: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<gocu01> interessante.. sto leggendo
<pac> buongiorno c'è qualche nattiniero
<pac> psardon mattiniero
<pac> ecco appunto
<pac> buon mattino qualcuno è già sveglio?
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> è troppo presto per i quesiti?
<pac> o c'è qualcuno che ha già superato il trauma?
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno qualcuno è già operativo?
<akis24> !qualcuno | pac
<ubot-it> pac: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pac> akis24: ok vado con il quesito anche se piuttosto complesso
<akis24> vai
<pac> allora avevo un sistema praticamente perfetto per il salotto e pecie per il dvb su chiavetta usb, finché non mi è passato per la mente di provare cairo docky. Ora al riavvio ho un cursore perenne. Ho provato a recuperare il grub installando a fianco una nuova versione di ubuntu però neanche così si avvia. Consigli?
<akis24> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pac> akis24: provato anche questa esito sempre uguale
<akis24> pac: reinstalla
<pac> akis24: intendi ripristino da grub vero
<akis24> pac:  ripristino sistema
<akis24> neanche li guardate i link..
<pac> akis24: ho fatto anche quello a fianco e ho messo gnome lkde risultato scherma e una croce per cursore mouse
<pac> akis24: ora guardo grazie
<akis24> pac: ripristinare un sistema significa ripristinare il sistema installato non cambiare tutto
<pac> akis24: e quello che ho fatto con la chiavetta live ma non ricordo di avere visto la voce ripristini!
<akis24> pac: leggi dal link e capirai come fare
<pac> akis24: la guida che mi segnali è per la 11.10 io ho la 13.10
<pac> akis24: vale lo stesso?
<akis24> pac e ridaglie... segui la procedura è identica
<pac> akis24: io ci provo ma dal teso non si capisce che vale anche per le versioni superiori. io mi fido di te! vado...
<akis24> pac: Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 o altro stessa cosa
<pac> akis24: alla schermata blu che scompare piuttosto rapidamente vado su install e parte una nuova installazione non mi dà aggiorna
<akis24> pac: che sistema usi ?
<pac> akis24: il boot da chiavetta con iso adatta per usb di 13.10
<akis24> pac: allora la procedura esiste per quella distro di certo
<pac> c'è help try install check test boot ma non aggiorna
<akis24> pac: avviala la live e poi comincia come se dovessi installare e la troverai la procedura
<pac> akis24: vado
<pac> akis24: allora ho tre tipi d'installazione 1. installa ubuntu accanto, cancaella il disco e installa ubuntu e altro
<akis24> pac:  mi sa' che devi reinstallare tutto credo tu abbia fatto troppi danni
<pac> akis24: questo non è un problema la mia difficoltà sta nella chiavetta tv usb non saprei come reinstallarla
<akis24> pac: se prima sei riuscito a installarla non vedo perche' tu non debba riuscire ancora
<pac> akis24: perché non l'ho fatto io e mi secca disturbare ancora
<pac> akis24: qui in chat e nei forum non ero riuscito a trovare praticamente nulla
<pac> akis24: c'è da mettere le mani sul kernel compilare manualmente il driver
<akis24> pac: aspetta qualcuno che possa aiutarti allora
<pac> akis24: troppo difficile per me preferisco acquistare una chiavetta che abbia bello pronto tutto, il problema è trovarla!
<pac> akis24: per i driver o per la reinstallazione?
<akis24> pac:  chiedi prima che sia compatibile con linux o cerca su gogol
<pac> akis24: è quello che ho fatto con la precedente la vendevano come compattibile c'era pure il cd ma per le versioni attuali era veramentye troppo obsoleta loro vendono e basta!
<pac> akis24: non è che posso recuperare il driver da una nuova installazione?
<akis24> pac:  a proposito quando avvii la live usa la seconda voce di avvio non la solita  " recovery mode "  e forse riesci a sistemare
<pac> akis24: ci riprovo
<pac> akis24: niente anche in questo le voci sono identiche
<pac> akis24: se installassi kubuntu potrei avere meno problemii con la compatibilità del drivers secondo te?
<akis24> pac:  nno credo in fondo il kernel è sempre quello
<cristian_c> pac, ma che cosa hai fatto all'os?
<pac> cristian_c: io niente è cairo dock che ha fatto tutto io ho solo impostato e riavviato ma non si è mai più ripreso
<cristian_c> pac, cairo dock non è di default su ubuntu
<cristian_c> *attivo
<pac> cristian_c: non ma per gnome si
<cristian_c> pac, non mi risulta sia attivo neanche in ubuntu gnome
<pac> cristian_c: c'è una versione che si chiama gnome cd
<cristian_c> pac, qui non diamo supporto a versioni di ubuntu tarocche
<pac> cristian_c: vero anche questo
<pac> cristian_c: infatti se non fosse per quella unity non avrei fatto quello sbaglio
<cristian_c> pac, installa una *buntu originale
<pac> cristian_c: ma se installo kubuntu posso sempre chiedere supporto?
<cristian_c> pac, certo
<cristian_c> pac, ti do la lista delle derivate ufficiali
<pac> cristian_c: ok allora visto che ne devo fare un uso solo multimediale e ho problemi con la chiavetta tv reinstallo e tutto e provo ancora ma la vedo dura con le chiavette tv
<pac> cristian_c: grqazie
<pac> grazie
<cristian_c> pac, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> pac, aspetta, non hai visto una cosa
<pac> cristian_c: cosa?
<cristian_c> pac, c'è questa : Ubuntu Studio è rivolto agli appassionati e ai professionisti di audio, video e grafica nel mondo GNU/Linux. Fornisce una suite completa delle migliori applicazioni open source disponibili per creazioni multimediali.
<cristian_c> pac, e questa: Mythbuntu è una versione di Ubuntu pensata per trasformare il tuo PC in un PC Home Theatre sfruttando le ricche funzionalità  di MythTV, che puo' essere usata sia come sistema multimediale.
<cristian_c> pac, vedi un po' quale ti si confà meglio
<pac> cristian_c: la conosco il kernel gestisce i problemi di latenza ma a me serve solo per vedere film registrare dalla tv audio insomma come media cente dovrebbe bastare kubuntu. che ne pensi?
<cristian_c> pac, a questo punto, mythubuntu
<cristian_c> -u
<pac> cristian_c: ora guardo
<pac> cristian_c: verissimo la descrizione corrisponde alle mie esigenze ora provvedo subito
<pac> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> penso che vengano rilasciate soltanto le lts di questa derivata
<cristian_c> quindi 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, ecc...
<pac> cristian_c: mi faccio per risolvere il problema della chiavetta!
<pac> cristian_c: pardon risentire. ciao
<cristian_c> pac, poi non so che scheda tv usi
<cristian_c> :D
<pac> cristian_c: ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta ne ho comprate tre difgitune trust e una ezcap qualcosa!
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> penso che almeno una sia supportata dalla 12.04
<pac> cristian_c: ma non c'è n'è una che venga vista
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti scarichi kubuntu 13.10 e amen
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> pac, eh, ma servirebbero i modelli precisi
<cristian_c> XD
<pac> cristian_c: si la trust ma non predeva i canali rai
<cristian_c> pac, beh, quello non è un problema di compatibilità
<cristian_c> hardware
<pac> cristian_c: si certo ora ho fatto un elenco rapido, ma perché mi dici kubuntu ora?
<cristian_c> te l'ho detto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> penso che almeno una sia supportata dalla 12.04
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> altrimenti ti scarichi kubuntu 13.10 e amen
<cristian_c> pac, perché di mythbuntu ci sono soltanto le lts
<cristian_c> è l'ultima uscita è la 12.04
<cristian_c> altrimenti devi aspettare aprile per la 14.04
<pac> cristian_c: allora comincio a provare kubuntu poi vediamo
<cristian_c> lol
<pac> cristian_c: cosa avrà di più?
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: la 14.04
<ExPBoy> l'accensione elettronica
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> pac, che uscirà nel 2014 :P
<cristian_c> pac, la 12.04 è uscita nel 2012
<pac> cristian_c: suppongo che sarà più stabile ma intedevo quali caratteristiche avrà in più
<cybernova> fa anche il caffe
<pac> cybernova: questa me l'aspettavo
<cybernova> pac, è una funzione classica
<cristian_c> pac, non sarà più stabile
<cristian_c> pac, sarà stabile uguale
<pac> cybernova: comunque spero anche l'orzo visto che non bevo caffè
<cristian_c> cybernova, inseriranno il supporto al cappucino, te lo sei dimenticato :P
<cristian_c> e una patch per il tè
<pac> cristian_c: quindi sarà..........
<cristian_c> pac, il software si aggiorna col tempo, tutto qui
<cristian_c> kernel, pacchetti, e quant0altro
<cristian_c> *'
<pac> cristian_c: ok ora provo kubuntu
<cybernova> no scusate e io che a colazione bevo la camomilla? che software mi consigliate?
<ExPBoy> !chat | cybernova
<ubot-it> cybernova: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepigno75> buongiorno a tutti
<pepigno75> ho un problema con un disco
<pepigno75> ho installato un ssd al posto del disco del portatile e ho messo il disco hdd dentro un caddy al posto del cd-rom, è andato ttutto bene... per 4-5 giorni vedevo il disco ma quando riavviavo mi diceva che c'era stato un problema ad un disco
<pepigno75> premevo S e andavo a vanti e tutto funzionava... oggi non riesce a montarlo...
<cristian_c> pepigno75, se puoi postare il messaggio di errore, è meglio
<pepigno75> si ci stavo arrivando
<pepigno75> eccolo http://pastebin.com/wYZSHCXp
<pepigno75> ecco anche fstab http://pastebin.com/c1PEu53F
<pepigno75> quando riavvio mi dice che ha trovato problemi a montare /mnt/data
<enzotib> pepigno75, ma le opzioni dove le hai prese?
<pepigno75> quale opzioni?
<pepigno75> del disco principale
<pepigno75> o di questo disco?
<enzotib> pepigno75, nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show
<pepigno75> io non ho messo nulla
<enzotib> e perché auto come tipo di filesystem?
<enzotib> e chi l'ha modificato l'fstab?
<pepigno75> guarda ha fatto da solo
<pepigno75> il disco era il disco principale con installato Ubuntu
<pepigno75> non l'ho formattato ma staccato e messo come secondo disco
<enzotib> non capisco che significa che ha fatto da solo
<pepigno75> enzotib, non ho toccato nulla
<pepigno75> solo il disco principale ho messo discard
<enzotib> pepigno75, ora sei su quel sistema?
<pepigno75> perchè è un ssd
<pepigno75> si
<enzotib> pepigno75, sudo blkid
<pepigno75> ho aperto fstab
<enzotib> !paste | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pepigno75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650166/
<pepigno75> la swap l' avevo formattata
<pepigno75> con gparted... avevo formattato al partizione swap del disco HDD
<enzotib> pepigno75, ls -d /mnt/data
<pepigno75> mi scrive /mnt/data
<enzotib> pepigno75, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/data
<pepigno75> fatto
<enzotib> errori?
<pepigno75> no
<enzotib> pepigno75, sai editare fstab?
<pepigno75> si
<enzotib> pepigno75, ok, l'ultima riga: /dev/disk/by-uuid/cf881731-7cf0-4329-af8c-bde6926370c4 /mnt/data auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<enzotib> la sostituisci con: /dev/sdb2  /mnt/data  ext4  defaults  0  0
<pepigno75> la swap la posso togliere?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> perché la vuoi togliere?
<pepigno75> ma sul disco ssd dicono che non va bene
<enzotib> pepigno75, tanto è sbagliato l'UUID, toglila pure
<pepigno75> diventa cosi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650185/
<enzotib> perfetto
<enzotib> riavvia e vedi se è tutto ok
<pepigno75> enzotib, l' ha montato... ma in mnt/data
<pepigno75> non lo vedo come disco "esterno"
<enzotib> dove lo vorresti vedere?
<cristian_c> lol
<pepigno75> è uguale
<enzotib> pepigno75, ha dato errori come prima?
<pepigno75> si
<pepigno75> mi dice errore su un disco
<pepigno75> fa il controllo in 3 secondi
<pepigno75> forse è il disco ssd
<enzotib> ora devo andare, mi spiace
<pepigno75> ok
<pepigno75> dai alla prossima intanto grazie
<enzotib> prego, ciao
<Condor_Delle_Roc> salve, c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Condor_Delle_Roc
<ubot-it> Condor_Delle_Roc: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Condor_Delle_Roc> avrei un rpoblema con un driver
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nello specifico l' RT2800USB
<Condor_Delle_Roc> su una macchina funziona e su una no.
<Condor_Delle_Roc> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, anch'io uso questo driver sulla mia scheda wifi usb
<cristian_c> e anch'io ho riscontrato un problema del genere
<cristian_c> sulla 12.04 non funge su quelle successive pare di sì
<Condor_Delle_Roc> hai risolto?
<liny> salve
<cristian_c> nel senso, che no, non lo uso sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, scaricati una live e vedi
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non so come fare
<cristian_c> a scaricare la live?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> io uso la 13.10
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, che modello è?
<cristian_c> di wifi, intendo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> dwa-127
<liny> posso chiedere un aiuto qui?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> !chiedi | liny
<ubot-it> liny: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<liny> ok grazie
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @cristian, ho aperto un thread su "chiedi" magari se rispondi li in futuro può essere di aiuto epr altri come me
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, non uso chiedi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ok
<Condor_Delle_Roc> la cosa strana è che entrambi i pc hanno la stessa versione di ubuntu (uno è un 32 bit e l'altro è un 64 bit, ma non credo sia un problema)
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sul 32 funzia e sul 64 no
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, non è usb?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<cristian_c> non lo trovo nella lista di linux-wireless
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, apri un terminale
<Condor_Delle_Roc> su quale macchina? su quella che non funzia?
<cristian_c> sì, va bene uguale
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ok
<Condor_Delle_Roc> fatto
<liny> è la mia prima volta con linux, ho installato ubuntu 13.10, avendo distrutto, win8 a mia insaputa, ma ho visto che comunque ubuntu era lentissimo in tutto, ora ho trovato un cd con win7 e sto cercando di installarlo per mettere poi xbuntu, ma non so se ci riesco in quanto inizia sempre daccapo
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Condor_Delle_Roc
<ubot-it> Condor_Delle_Roc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ehm... al momento sono dalla macchina che va su internet
<jester-> bei nick di la. promettono una giornata fantasiosa
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non su quella che non va su internet
<Condor_Delle_Roc> comunque riconosce la pennetta il primo comando che mi hai datio
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, ok, va bene uguale
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ti serve l'ID del device?
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, posta tutto su pastebin
<jester-> liny: daccapo?
<liny> si
<jester-> liny: cioè?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<liny> credo di aver combinato un grande casino, riparte sempre dall'installazione di win7 dal cd
<luckj> ho già ceercato in lungo e in largo su forum e google ma non ne vengo a capo
<jester-> liny: non è che installando linux hai scelto usa l'intero disco?
<cristian_c> luckj, dica
<liny> si credo di aver fatto come dici tu, ora non sapendo come rimettere win8 visto che non c'era cd nella scatola, sto mettendo win7 di cui ho un cd, per poi mettere xbuntu, sperando vada meglio di ubuntu, non avrei mai immaginato che foste così bravi, e veloci altrimenti vi avrei interpellato prima
<jester-> liny: se hai il cd inserito e fa il boot da cdrom è normale che parta il l'installer winz
<jester-> liny: a sto punto vai in installazione winz
<liny> credo che adesso stia andando bene, è arrivato a 75%
<jester-> liny: cancelli tutte le partizioni
<jester-> liny: quanto è grande il disco
<cristian_c> liny, quindi hai cancellato anche la partizione nascosta di ripristino di wn8?
<cristian_c> *win 8
<liny> 320gb
<cristian_c> liny, ricorda di fare i dischi di ripristino tramite partizione nascosta quando acquisti pc con winz
<cristian_c> non te lo danno più il cd incluso, te lo devi creare da solo
<liny> penso di si, non so cosa ci sia rimasto, si potrà vedere dopo? è il pc è di mia madre, ci deve solo navigare ed usare facebook
<Condor_Delle_Roc> scusa @cristian_C
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma non riuscivo a scrivere
<Condor_Delle_Roc> allora ecco copia del primo comando :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650343/
<luckj_> cristian, si era impallata la chat
<jester-> liny: ma perchè hai messo linux alla pora dona
<liny> perchè pensavo fosse piu semplice
<luckj_> dicevo che ho connesso tutto al nuovo router adsl ma il pc con ubuntu non riesce ad avere coinnessione ethernet. il comando ppoecnfig mi dice che c'è un'altra istanza in  esecuzione
<liny> we!!!! è andata! win 7 si è installato, credo
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, no, tutto l'output del comando
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ok
<Condor_Delle_Roc> aspetta che copio e incollo ma la cosa è lunghetta assai
<cristian_c> luckj_, teoricamente non si usa più pppoeconfig per l'thernet
<cristian_c> *ethernet
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ecco il dmesg | tail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650368/
<luckj_> cristian, ecco....l'ho immaginato cercando tra forum e google ma non sapevo più dove sbattare la testa
<luckj_> cristian, hai un suggerimento? Io ho dovuto cambiare il router causa guasto e in pratica il pc non lo vede proprio, l'ho dovuto configurare un vecchio portatile windows che tengo in casa
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ecco il lsubs && lsubs -t :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650375/
<luckj_> cristian, in pratica non riesco andare nemmeno all'indirizzo 192.168.1.1.
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, [  441.846597] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 0
<cristian_c> [  443.420484] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping
<Condor_Delle_Roc> è quello il problema?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> come lo posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, hai sbagliato a digitare la seconda parte del comando
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sry
<Condor_Delle_Roc> il comando corretto è?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> aspetta che trasferisco
<uait> buongiorno
<cristian_c> <luckj_> cristian, in pratica non riesco andare nemmeno all'indirizzo 192.168.1.1.
<cristian_c> sicuro sia quello l'indirizzo del router?
<cristian_c> oppure 192.168.0.1?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ecco il nuovo paste @cristian_c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650394/
<uait> scusate, ieri ho dato questo comando "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" per mettere come interfaccia grafica xfce. intanto mi ha occupato circa 250 mb e lo trovo strano visto che da usc dice solo 40 kb mi pare. Poi oggi accendo il pc e mentre caricava invece di ubuntu compare scritto xubuntu con lo sfondo blu, e dopo però ritorna il mio sfondo con ubuntu
<uait> comee faccio a levare xubuntu?
<luckj_> cristian, l'ho configurato da windws su quell'indirizzo via rowser
<luckj_> broswer
<cristian_c> uait, quell è metapacchetto
<cristian_c> uait, non può occupare 40 kb un ambiente grafico, non trovi?
<uait> si appunto
<uait> allora che posso fare quindi?
<cristian_c> per lo sfondo non so
<cristian_c> uait, ma hai controllato esattamente quale viene caricato?
<liny> è installato win7, ma non vede nessuna connessione
<jester-> liny: non siamo pratici di winz
<luckj_> cristian, ho provato anche seguire una guida su ipstatico, ma siccome non ci capisco un gran che / o non era il problema, non sono riuscito comunque a connettere il pc
<cristian_c> liny, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<jester-> in ##windows  si
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @cristian dottore è grave?
<liny> oh oh, ma io devo mettere ubuntu
<uait> cristian_c compare quello del caricamento, invece di ubuntu viola con i pallini che girano, compare xubuntu blu con il pallino che gira
<cristian_c> luckj_, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 2001:3c1b D-Link Corp. DWA-127 Wireless N 150 High-Gain Adapter(rev.A1) [Ralink RT3070]
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, ok, visto
<cristian_c> luckj_, poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luckj_
<ubot-it> luckj_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> uait, quando sei sul desktop, apri un terminale
<uait> ci sono
<jester-> liny: lasasta linux per la mom
<cristian_c> lol
<liny> ma adesso non funziona nemmeno win 7, e non so dove recuperare il suo sistema originale
<luckj_> cristian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650449/
<uait> cristian_c che dovevo fare io?
<cristian_c> uait, l'hai aperto?
<uait> sisi
<jester-> liny: forse è meglio che ti rivolgi all'assistenza
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @cristian_c e/o @jester che devo fare?
<cristian_c> uait, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<uait> ha scritto ubuntu
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, se hai visto il primo paste pare che escano errori
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, ma eri sul pc incriminato?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> appunto
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<liny> ok, grazie per tutto, ma adesso visto che cè, win7 e devo mettere xubunto posso chiedere a voi come fare? ho gia scaricato questa iso: xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<cristian_c> uait, allora stai usando unity
<uait> si lo so xD
<jester-> liny: scegli installa accanto a winz
<Condor_Delle_Roc> come posso fare per risolversi?
<jester-> !installazione | liny
<ubot-it> liny: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> e auguri alla povera mom
<liny> ok guardo subito, grazie!
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, sul pc incriminato , digita: rfkill list
<uait> comunque cristian_c quando devo scegliere l'account mi compare il simbolo di ubuntu accanto al nome e da lì posso scegliere sessione xcfe, xubuntu o predefinito (ubuntu)
<uait> io voglio restare a unity, tu che cosa usi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uait, allora qual è il problema?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @ cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650479/
<uait> 1) volevo passare a xcfe 2)l'ho provato e voglio restare a unity 3)x curiosità tu cosa usi? xD mi sto confondendo anche io
<jester-> uait: alla finestra di login clicchi il circolino a destra di user e scegli ubuntu come sessione e riavrai unity
<uait> ce l'ho già unity, ma come lo faccio sparire xubuntu?
<jester-> se hai accessso diretto fai termina sessione
<jester-> uait: scegli sessione ubuntu e xfce sarà cine se non ci fosse, se cambi il vestito non è che quello che indossavi lo bruci
<uait> boh, lasciamo stare ahah
<luckj> cristian, sto pc da cui scrivo è un vero rottame, hai visto il link pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650449/
<luckj> ?
<cristian_c> uait, vuoi disinstallare xfce?
<uait> si
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, digita anche: sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> luckj, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> uait, hai visto sul wiki?
<cristian_c> !xfce
<ubot-it> xfce is Desktop Environment predefinito di Xubuntu. ( http://www.xfce.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650502/
<uait> e che devo vedere? lol
<cristian_c> uait, comunque se non ci stai attento è rischioso
<cristian_c> io lo lascerei
<uait> stare attento a cosa? vabbe lo lascio ok, ma tu cosa usi? unity? xcfe
<uait> o cosa?
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi dice unknown command
<Condor_Delle_Roc> scan
<cristian_c> uait, non uso unity né xfce sul desktop
<cristian_c> !chat | uait
<ubot-it> uait: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, prova ad eseguire dei ping
<Condor_Delle_Roc> su chi?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> me li da tutti lost
<Condor_Delle_Roc> tranche che su se stesso
<Condor_Delle_Roc> tranne che su se stesso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, prova a pingare il dns
<luckj> cristian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650528/
<Condor_Delle_Roc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650533/
<Condor_Delle_Roc> fattto, il risultato nel link
<cristian_c> luckj,           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<cristian_c> qui dice che funge
<cristian_c> gaetano@Hobbes:~$ ping 192.168.0.1
<cristian_c> quello è il router?
<cristian_c> parlavo del dns comunque
<Condor_Delle_Roc> è il dns
<Condor_Delle_Roc> da le impostazioni che si trova da solo
<luckj> cristian, l'icona di NM mette il punto esclamativo e di fatto non navigo e non vedo nemmeno il router al suo indirizzo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> anche se provo a pingare un sito all'esterno, (tipo google) mi fa la stessa cosa.
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, quello è tutto fuorché il dns
<cristian_c> luckj, prova a pingare
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, tutto passa per il dns
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<luckj> cristian, che indirizzo?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650580/
<cristian_c> luckj, il rutter
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: la wifi funza correttamente
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: la vedi nell'icona di retre nella tray?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: e connettendola?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi da anche un indirizzo ip
<jester-> te la chiede la pass'
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<jester-> ?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ed è corretta
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: la inserisci e ?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi da un indirizzo ip
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma se apro chromium/firefox/tento di accedere a internet non ca
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non va
<jester-> non da nessun indirizzi ip inserendo la pass per collegare la wifi
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi da l'ip
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: si connette o no
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<jester-> dove ti da l'ip
<Condor_Delle_Roc> 192.168.0.117
<luckj> cristian, il risultato è network unreachable
<cristian_c> luckj, quindi non si collega manco al rutter?
<cristian_c> luckj, non è che hai cavo scrauso?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ma quando te lo fa vedere quell'ip
<Condor_Delle_Roc> dopo che ho messo la psw
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ma va?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ping  141.8.225.5
<luckj> cristian, il cavo l'ho già provato a cambiare
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester nada.
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: vai in modifica connessioni
<jester-> wifi
<Condor_Delle_Roc> yep
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: modifica
<jester-> che ip ha il rutter
<luckj> cristian, stamattina avevo provato a impostare un ip statico e l'icona di NM mi dava connesso anche se comnunque non navigavo in internet, ma ripeto, non sono pratico della materia
<Condor_Delle_Roc> 192.168.0.1
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: modifica-->manuale
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e se non è quello non so come trovarlo
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: aggiungi
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> address?
<cristian_c> luckj, fai una cosa
<jester-> 192.168.0.10  255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> dns?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> virgola e spazio
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> poi?
<jester-> poi dai ok
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non me lo fa dare
<cristian_c> lol
<Condor_Delle_Roc> :rage:
<cristian_c> luckj, ti faccio fare una prova
<jester-> hai sbalgiato a scrivere qualcosa se non si ativa
<luckj> cristian, vai!
<cristian_c> luckj, scollega il cavo, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> luckj, ricollega il cavo e ridigita dmesg | tail
<Condor_Delle_Roc> done
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester
<cristian_c> luckj, infine , posta tutto su pastebin
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: hai il lucchetto sotto?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sotto cosa?
<jester-> alla finestra di nm
<jester-> a sinsitra
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nm?
<akis24> nm = network manager
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: controlla di aver scritto tutto correttamente coi . e non con la ,
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si, si
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si è salvato
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi era scappato un punto extra
<jester-> e ci sia , spazio fra 8.8.8.8, 8.8..4.4
<Condor_Delle_Roc> il lucchetto nel network manager c'è
<jester-> ti ha chiesto la pass?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<jester-> va bè
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si è connesso ora
<jester-> dai ifconfig
<jester-> dimmi indirizzo della wlan0
<Condor_Delle_Roc> asp che te lo posto
<luckj> cristian, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650639/
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester - :eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650640/
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ping  141.8.225.5
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nada
<jester-> è strano stu fatto
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ping 192.168.0.1
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nada
<jester-> rfkill list
<Condor_Delle_Roc> come prima
<Condor_Delle_Roc> niente
<jester-> no?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ne soft block
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ne hard block
<jester-> casso ma il rutter funza?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<jester-> la wlan0 è su
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sono connesso con un altro pc un cellulare un tablet
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e un altro paio di pc
<jester-> scanna
<Condor_Delle_Roc> da questa cconn
<jester-> e nemmno pinga
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e su un altro pc(questo dal quale scrivo) sempre ubuntu 13.10, ma a 32 bit, funziona alla grande
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: prova a togliere la protezione wpa
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non posso
<Condor_Delle_Roc> la rete non è la mia
<Condor_Delle_Roc> è dei miei padroni di casa
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: centra no i bit
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e dicono che funziona
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: il rutter ti blocca
<jester-> avranno messo blocco
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma può essere che ha raggiunto il numero massimo di ip?
<jester-> ti fanno connettere con un solo mc blindando il mac address
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<Condor_Delle_Roc> perchè anche altri device mai connessi qui si connettono
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: la wifi funza
<Condor_Delle_Roc> su quello non c'è dubbio
<jester-> fa lo scan e tutto
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma non è che magari è un problema interno al S.O.?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: prova a mettere in ip 192.168.0.70
<Condor_Delle_Roc> lo assegno alla macchina?
<jester-> che magari con connessione gentilmente offerta 0.10 si accavalla con una latro
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: si da nm
<Condor_Delle_Roc> fatto, ma non aggiorna
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: in sicurezza leva pure la pass
<jester-> poi la ridai
<Condor_Delle_Roc> kù
<Condor_Delle_Roc> fatto
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma non mi da l'ip che hai detto tu
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non va. adesso non si connette nemmeno
<dimitri_> raga, ho installato ubuntu studio ma mi manca l'interfaccia gnome e i software base come faccio a cambiarla ?
<luckj> cristian
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @Jester mi da: (32) connection could not be found
<luckj> ops, cristian mi si era impallato il pc, hai forse risposto?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: chiede la pass?
<merovingio> buongiorno
<merovingio> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<merovingio> chi mi aiuta
<akis24> !aiuto | merovingio
<ubot-it> merovingio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<merovingio> ok
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: prova un po a mettere dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: e lascia i dns cha avevi messo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mi dice direttamente che non si può connettere
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: in modifica
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e non mi fa editare il campo del DHCP client id
<merovingio> il mio pc ha due dischi  ririgdi in quello libero vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma non riesco in fgase di installazione a dirottare  il setup nel disco libero come devo fare
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sotto routes?
<jester-> secondo me il mac della scheda è bloccato sul rutter
<akis24> merovingio: sei da live adesso ?
<jester-> o qauntomeno non è autorizzato
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma allora perchè su questo pc, funzia?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> la stessa pennetta?
<jester-> perchè è autorizzato
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma la pennetta ha lo stesso mac address
<jester-> se è condominiale un filtro le mettono
<akis24> bene
<jester-> o non naviga piu nessuno
<Condor_Delle_Roc> concordo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma la pennetta, che ha il suo indirizzo mac, FUNZIONA su questo portatile dal quale ti scrivo
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: prova a ripristinare il sistema nel caso fosse venuta installazione network frlocca
<dimitri_> jester-, ho installato ubuntu-studio ma usa un intefaccia xfce ma ha dei limiti e i software base sono limitati....si può installare gnome o kde ?
<jester-> !ripristino | Condor_Delle_Roc
<ubot-it> Condor_Delle_Roc: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mo leggo e poi casomai come ti ricontatto?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: sempre accà sto
<jester-> se non mi sto nutrendo o al cesso
<cristian_c> <luckj> ops, cristian mi si era impallato il pc, hai forse risposto?
<cristian_c> luckj, hai fatto la prova?
<dimitri_> che sono due attività conseguenziali di solito o sbaglio ;-)
<luckj> si
<luckj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650639/
<cristian_c> [ 5133.052020] sis190 0000:00:04.0 eth0: link on unknown mode
<luckj> cristian, hai visto?
<jester-> luckj: ifconfig
<jester-> luckj: eth0 ha indirizzo ?
<luckj> jester, si, indirizzo hw
<jester-> luckj: il cavo eth è quello giusto dritto?
<luckj> si
<luckj> ho cambiato il router e basta
<jester-> che vista la giovane età dei pc sui quali finisce linux se non giusto non raddrizza
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> luckj: con quello di orima andava?
<jester-> prima
<luckj> certo
<jester-> ExPBoy: sono giovani e non sanno come fare
<jester-> luckj: sei collegato dalla stesso rutter?
<luckj> no, il router è
<ExPBoy> luckj, allora o il router nuovo è farlocco oppure hai settato male qualcosa
<luckj> l'ho cambiato
<jester-> luckj: se prima vedeva il vecchio adesso non vede il nuovo è il rutter falrocco
<jester-> luckj: riattacca il vecchio
<luckj> il router l'ho dovuto configurare con il rottame windows dal quale sto scrivendo perche dal mio pc non c'è verso di vedere nemmeno la mpag di configurazione 192.168.1.1.
<ExPBoy> eh
<luckj> jester......èn rotto! avrei rispartmiato anche
<ExPBoy> luckj, definire rottame windows non risolve le cose :P
<jester-> luckj: 192.168.1.1 è ip ruter sicuro?
<luckj> pensavo all'hardware
<luckj> cmq ora devo mollare il colpo, vi ricercherò nwel pomeriggoi
<luckj> pomeriggio
<drox_> Ragazzi ho un problemone non riesco scannarrizzare in OCR
<drox_> xsane è configurato ottimamente almeno penso
<drox_> qualcuno ha esperienza?
<Iceman> raga, non riesco a crearmi la pagina in wiki, mi aiutate?
<cristian_c> !doc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doc'
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> Iceman: pagina wiki?
<Iceman> mi sono iscritto al launchpad e vorrei collaborare e nella guida (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione#partecipare) c'è scritto di fare la pagina wiki personale
<jester-> Iceman: va in #ubuntu-it-doc
<Iceman> ok grazie
<jester-> devi autenticarti
<Iceman> Raga, perchè non mi fa creare la mia pagina wiki?
<cybernova> !chat | Iceman
<ubot-it> Iceman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luckj> g
<luckj> jester, hola, sei ancora disponibile?
<luckj> sempre per il problema di connessione con il nuovo router; in sostanza tutti i device che c'era collegato al vecchio funzionano sia wifi che cablati, tranne il pc che gira su ubuntu 13:10
<luckj> problema con sostitutzione router, con quello vecchio il pc funzionava a dovere ora non riesco più a connettermi a internet
<Ivan73> salve a tutti
<Ivan73> mi aiutate a risolvere un problema con la live di ubuntu su usb?
<Ivan73> da penna usb 2 con su la live ubuntu impega una vita ad avviarsi
<Ivan73> il pc supporta usb2,  come ram ho due banchi 400mhz ddr da 1gb ognuno
<Ivan73> tutto perfettamente testato, ma la live da usb al boot rimane lentissima
<Ivan73> da bios è abilitata la usb2
<Ivan73> c'è nessuno?
<luckj> ma si avvia?
<Ivan73> ciao
<Ivan73> si, certo, si avvia ma ci impiega una vita
<Ivan73> da usb è molto piu lento rispetto al cd live
<Ivan73> è come se da boot la ram legga in maniera molto lenta
<luckj> capito, ma in questo caso non soi come aiutarti
<Ivan73> va ben, grazie comunque
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, le usb sono lente non c'è da fare niente
<Ivan73> ma no, sull'altro pc vola
<Ivan73> non è normale questa lentezza, estenuante
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, dipende dall'hardware
<jester-> magari è un moderno pc con usb1
<ExPBoy> probabile che sul pc "lento" non ci sia un buffer
<Ivan73> come faccio a saperlo
<Ivan73> ?
<Ivan73> il pc nativamente supporta usb 2
<jester-> lsusb
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, se hai la documentazione della scheda madre dovrebbe esserci scritto
<Ivan73> ho 2gb di ram
<ExPBoy> la ram non conta in questo caso
<jester-> usb è un collo di bottiglia difficle che voli
<Ivan73> come io so che da boot usb legge la ram
<ExPBoy> Ivan73,  ok
<Ivan73> intendo per avviare la live
<Ivan73> non mi interessa da avviato, mi interessa che non ci impieghi 20 minuti ad avviarsi
<Ivan73> è davvero strano
<jester-> Ivan73: se il pc è lento lento è l'avvio
<Ivan73> va piu veloce il cd live rispetto alla usb
<ExPBoy> e certo
<Ivan73> il pc non è lento
<luckj> jester, ben tornato, poi riesci a darmi ancora retta?
<Ivan73> le prestazioni sono normali
<ExPBoy> a parte che se hai scaricato l'ultima distro è un dvd
<jester-> se su altri pc vola non ì certo colpa della live
<ExPBoy> ed è molto più veloce di una usb
<Ivan73> va bene comunque, da lettore dvd va piu veloce
<ExPBoy> normale
<jester-> normale
<Ivan73> macche, sui pc che ho la usb è una scheggia
<ExPBoy> ok
<Ivan73> c'è un problema , qualcosa che non va
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> ti sei già risposto
<ExPBoy> se sugli altri va bene....
<Ivan73> ma questo pc ha delle discrete prestazioni
<Ivan73> non è lento
<ExPBoy> allora sei "de coccio"
<Ivan73> no
<Ivan73> forse non hai capito
<Ivan73> ilò problema
<ExPBoy> e mi sa di si
<Ivan73> non credo
<jester-> Ivan73: la stessa live su altri pc cosa fa
<Ivan73> avvia in un attimo
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ivan73> intendo in breve tempo
<jester-> Ivan73: quindi è ovvio che il problema non è la live
<jester-> o no
<Ivan73> ma 15 minuti mi sembra un po troppo
<jester-> eddai
<Ivan73> infatti
<ExPBoy> ok dai se vai per i cavoli tuoi...
<Ivan73> vorrei qualcuno che mi possa aiutare sul problema
<ExPBoy> un prestito per prendere un pc uguale agli altri?
<Ivan73> un aiuto sarebbe gradito
<cybernova> Ivan73, io ti posso aiutare
<Ivan73> dimmi
<jester-> Ivan73: se non è la live è l'hw e non facendo miracoli ne dal vivo ne da web che ti possiamo farfe
<cybernova> ho un pc Core 2 Quad da vendere se lo vuoi...fammi un fischio
<Ivan73> si ma qualcosa si puo supporre
<jester-> lol
<Ivan73> su quale possa essere il problema hardware
<jester-> Ivan73: senza supporre il pc è scarso
<Ivan73> ho fatto il test della ram ed è ok
<jester-> che procio monta
<Ivan73> ma non da avviare una live usb in 15 minuti
<ExPBoy> ufff
<Ivan73> in un pc dove gira windows 7
<jester-> madu
<luckj> Io ho un pc scarso che non si connette in rete può interessare? lol
<jester-> luckj: ripristina il sistema va
<jester-> che si è scassato qualcosa
<luckj> cosa devo ripristinare scusa?
<jester-> !ripristino | luckj
<ubot-it> luckj: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Ivan73> hahahhaha
<Ivan73> jester quindi pensi che 15 minuti siano normale con un amd sempron 3000+   una scheda con una ram ddr 400mhz 2giga?
<Ivan73> usb 2
<ExPBoy> e magari la usb che sta morendo
<Ivan73> ma n
<Ivan73> no
<luckj> ok, speriamo bene
<Ivan73> ho fatto piu test con penne differenti
<Ivan73> da sistema avviato ho testato la velocita usb
<ExPBoy> allora è la penna? ma se hai detto che altrove è una scheggia
<jester-> Ivan73: la live funza a dovere su altri pc, se poi hai un pc strano che vedendo ubuntu si nasconde che vuoi che facciamo
<Ivan73> a consigli sempre tirchi...
<ExPBoy> oggi posso anche permettermi di perdere tempo
<jester-> Ivan73: posso consigliarti qualcosa se per es la vicina non te la da
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, secondo me è un problema hardware poi per sapere bene bisognerebbe procedere per esclusione
<Ivan73> infatti lo sto facendo
<Ivan73> ram è ok
<jester-> se hai in pc lento che vuoi che ti si dica
<ExPBoy> eh le vicine ....
<Ivan73> usb è ok
<ExPBoy> no
<luckj> jester, una domanda ancora da uno che veramente capisce poco, porta pazienza
<ExPBoy> usb non è ok
<Ivan73> si che è ok
<Ivan73> l'ho testata
<ExPBoy> va bene allora che vuoi?
<Ivan73> i valori sono normali
<luckj> se installo una 32bit su pc 64bit non succede nulla giusto?
<jester-> va bè è tutto ok ma va paino
<jester-> piano
<Ivan73> vorrei sapere perche avvia in 15 minuti una live
<ExPBoy> pure quelli di un mio parente ma dopo due ore è morto
<Ivan73> tutto qua
<Ivan73> hahaha
<jester-> la stessa penna va a dovere su altri pc
<jester-> alura?
<Ivan73> si jester
<Ivan73> perfettamente
<ExPBoy> allora è il pc
<ExPBoy> :)
<Ivan73> grazie
<jester-> Ivan73: è evidente che è il pc
<ExPBoy> prego
<Ivan73> a questo c'ero arrivato
<jester-> Ivan73: fisso?
<Ivan73> si fisso
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, questo è supporto ubuntu no ardware
<Ivan73> vabbe ma una cortesia
<Ivan73> non fa niente grazie
<jester-> Ivan73: stacca tutte le perfiferiche e un banco di ram se ne hai 2
<jester-> eccetto la video
<jester-> provi
<Ivan73> anche se ho gia fatto il test della ram?
<jester-> se non migliora cambi il banco ram
<jester-> se non si schioda è il pc ciofeca
<Ivan73> la cosa strana è che una volta che avvio il sistema installato va veloce
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> comunque avendo il sstrema installato che ti frega piu della live
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, dai ti sei divertito ora basta :)
<jester-> sistema*
<Ivan73> mi frega che provo spesso nuove distribuzioni
<Ivan73> il pc mi piace averlo efficiente
<jester-> Ivan73: madu il pc avrà le usb cinesi scrause
<Ivan73> ma no
<ExPBoy> lol
<Ivan73> scheda madre originale
<jester-> allora risolvi tu
<Ivan73> penna usb di marca
<jester-> se è tutto a posto
<Ivan73> sono solo obbiettivo
<ExPBoy> chiama un prete
<Ivan73> va bene
<jester-> a parte il fatto che non è un problema di questo canale
<ExPBoy> eh
<Ivan73> ok jester, sempre disponibile
<jester-> Ivan73: il sempriìone avrà 10 anni
<Ivan73> non ne ha 10
<Ivan73> errato
<ExPBoy> 11?
<jester-> di costruzione forse di piu
<Ivan73> se fosse un pc così vecchio anch'io mi sarei messo l'anima in pace
<jester-> equivale all'età della miabisnonna
<Ivan73> supporta anche i sata
<Ivan73> ma certo
<ExPBoy> urca
<Ivan73> grazie per la consulenza
<cybernova> comprato l'altro giorno da ebay quindi ha qualche giorno
<cybernova> non 10 anni
<Ivan73> cybernova potrei essere tuo padre , non fare il supponente
<Ivan73> comunque chiudo
<jester-> Ivan73: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sempron
<Ivan73> non importa , conosco il sempron
<jester-> guarda quando prodotto
<Ivan73> ma non è normale comunque
<jester-> va per i 10 anni
<Ivan73> ma non lo vuoi accettare
<ExPBoy> io si
<ExPBoy> non è normale
<jester-> Ivan73: è piu che normale prova a portare la bisnonna in disco
<ExPBoy> ma non ha attinenza con ubuntu
<Ivan73> è tutto l'hardware che fa un pc
<pozzio> ciao, per vedere skygo mi viene richiesta l'installazione di silverlight. Non riesco però a trovare il link per la versione ubuntu da scaricare. Qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi? grazie
<Ivan73> l'insieme
<Ivan73> e l'insieme va normale
<Ivan73> non valento
<Ivan73> come dici tu
<jester-> Prodotto 	giugno 2004
<jester-> Produttore 	AMD
<jester-> Frequenza CPU 	1.4 GHz / 2.7 GHz
<jester-> Frequenza FSB 	166 MHz / 2700 MHz
<jester-> dove casso vuoi andare
<Ivan73> non sufficiente per far girare una live su usb?
<ExPBoy> si ma lentamente
<jester-> si ma balla come ballerebbe la bisnonna in disco
<Ivan73> però quando il sistema è avviato perchè va veloce?
<ExPBoy> perchè non usa la usb
<Ivan73> riesco a guardare i video a 720p
<jester-> perchè non c'è il collobottiglia usb
<jester-> la ram andra a 200 hz
<Ivan73> vabbe
<Ivan73> 400mhz
<ExPBoy> Ivan73, se hai capisciuto bene altrimenti buon anno
<jester-> eh tanto
<Ivan73> ecco
<jester-> rispetto ai 1600 attuali
<Ivan73> ci voleva tanto a spiegare
<ExPBoy> sono due giorni che te lo dicono
<ExPBoy> :)
<Ivan73> seeee
<ExPBoy> sei peggio del sempron :P
<Ivan73> hahahah
<jester-> Ivan73: se hai la topolino 1950 vuoi che vada come la 500 attuale?
<Ivan73> la mia topolino fa girare tutti i sistemi egregiamente
<jester-> sempron era la versione economica di amd
<ExPBoy> si ma si parla di usb
<Ivan73> azzzzz
<ExPBoy> poi il pc può anche andare
<jester-> come duron della intel
<ExPBoy> comunque basta così
<Ivan73> non scredidarmelo il mio muletto
<ExPBoy> :)
<Ivan73> gioco acnhe a cod 4
<ExPBoy> urca
<jester-> le bisnonne muoiono ma purtroppo i pc rimangono
<Ivan73> :-)
<ExPBoy> caffè
<Ivan73> non snobbiamo il vecchio hardware
<jester-> e la gente crede alla favola che con linux la bis torni ai 18 anni
<Ivan73> fa parte della storia
<Ivan73> windows però fa miracoli
<Ivan73> riesce a far lavorare pc datati
<Ivan73> linux si appesantisce
<Ivan73> sempre di piu
<jester-> se ci metti il 95 o 98 va che si inversa
<Ivan73> nono, windows 8 e 7 vanno alla grande
<Ivan73> nella topolino....
<jester-> ooooh immagino
<Ivan73> certo
<jester-> ma va va
<Ivan73> vabbe, rimani nella tua fede
<ExPBoy> lol
<Ivan73> sisi
<Ivan73> paraocchi
<jester-> sivede che sei abituato alle nonne e ti sembra che corrano ancora
<jester-> non hai mai provato a correre con un 18enne
<Ivan73> no, ho anche pc nuovi, però c'è gente che non accetta che windows 7 giri piu veloce rispetto a ubuntu attuale
<Ivan73> nei pc vecchi
<jester-> Ivan73: bè che problema c'è se va meglio usalo con winz mica l'ha ordinato il medico che usare linux
<Ivan73> a me piace testare tutto perchè ho la visuale aperta
<jester-> in piu trovi tutti i driveri del caso
<Ivan73> senza preconcetti
<jester-> Ivan73: a parte il pc reperto che va piano
<Ivan73> ho sempre usato ubuntu fin dalla 9
<Ivan73> si, certo, va piano solo con linux
<Ivan73> hahah
<Ivan73> magari con la 9.10 va veloce
<Ivan73> ma non con la 13.10
<jester-> infatti invece di sviluppare hw nuovi modificano winz
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> e la topolino va come una ferrari
<Ivan73> le modifiche però sono piu che prestanti
<Ivan73> è il risultato che conta
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> la nonna ringionisce e continua a prendere la pensione
<Ivan73> poi se carica i programmi prima e prenda piu risorse non mi interessa, mi interessa che una volta avviato sia scattante
<Ivan73> e lo fa bene
<jester-> certo la pensione fa comodo
<Ivan73> sisi
<Ivan73> preconcetti
<jester-> Ivan73: in conclusione?
<jester-> usa winz e vivi felice
<Ivan73> ma no
<Ivan73> continuerò a provare nuove distro per testarne le caratteristiche
<jester-> ogni tanto fai un test di conferma e via
<Ivan73> senza preconcetti
<Ivan73> solo alla pratica
<jester-> un modo come un altro per passare il tempo
<cristian_c> lol
<Ivan73> ma certo, una passione
<jester-> ogni tanto ricordati di oliare il  reperto
<Ivan73> chissa quanto ne passi tu col pc...
<Ivan73> il reperto fa il suo lavoro con windows
<jester-> Ivan73: il pc non ha la precendenza e, secondo me,  è preferibile testare le gnocche
<Ivan73> a me non mancano, non so a te
<jester-> Ivan73: se fa il suo lavoro mettilo sotto a manetta
<Ivan73> infatti ci gira un gioco che lo mette a lavorar sodo
<jester-> speriamo che non fai cosi con le gnocche o becchi poco o niente
<Ivan73> potrei anche insegnarti
<jester-> ma vaa?
<Ivan73> ma si
<Ivan73> magari tu nella programmazione magari
<jester-> a far andare i pc reperti con winz?
<Ivan73> ma nella vita non credo
<jester-> Ivan73: non mi interesso diprogrammazione
<Ivan73> winz si integra roba che non fa linux
<jester-> salgo in macchina giro la chiave e vado
<Ivan73> a no? e che ci fai qui a dare consigli?
<jester-> se si scassa la porto dal meccanico
<Ivan73> hahahhaha
<Ivan73> almeno hai il senso dello humor
<Ivan73> ma sarai giovanissimo immagino
<jester-> mica serve saper programmare per capire che la topolino è la topolino
<Ivan73> infatti, non contesto la topolino
<Ivan73> contesto ubuntu che appesantisce la topolino
<Ivan73> windows ci va leggero
<Ivan73> hahahah
<jester-> eh ma se la topolino va meglioi dell attuali si la tarocchi con winz
<jester-> va che si inversa
<Ivan73> non ho capito
<dimitri_> non riesco ad installare bubleebe su 13.10 64 qualcuno mi dice come fare
<dimitri_> sudo apt-get install bumblebee primus installa ma poi non parte NVIDIA se faccio il test
<jester-> !graficaibrida | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> dimitri_: sperando che non hai pacioccato
<jester-> dimitri_: il 319 invidia lo hai messo?
<jester-> dimitri_: e lanci la app con: stringa?
<jester-> optirun sticass
<dimitri_> avevo installato solo bubleebe e non 319
<dimitri_> che faccio installo 319 o disistallo prima bubleebe e poi 319
<jester-> dimitri_: se non leggi le guide
<jester-> leggi la guida
<jester-> installi il 319 e reinstalli il resto
<dimitri_> jester-, mentre frulla l'installazione ua domanda... ho installato ubuntu studio ma xfce non mi piace e vorrei mettere gnome.... si può fare ?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- ho provato a fare la reinstallazione
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma non riesco. sai aiutarmi?
<jester-> dimitri_: hai solo xfce o aggiunto dopo
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: cioè?
<cristian_c> dimitri_, chi usa ubuntu studio non bada all'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> gli interessa essere produttivo ed efficiente, la grafica è un impedimento in tal senso
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ho montato l'immagine su una penna usb, collegata al pc, partito il processo di installazione ma non mi fa fare il ripristino
<cristian_c> più che una risorsa
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: hai dati da salvare?
<dimitri_> cristian_c, è l'unico che sono riuscito ad installare gli altri si imballano all'installazione
<Condor_Delle_Roc> più che altro le cose che sono riuscito a installare
<dimitri_> jester-, mi da [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.
<dimitri_> se lancio il test
<dimitri_> debbo riavviare ?
<jester-> dimitri_: hai riavviato?
<dimitri_> no
<jester-> eh
<dimitri_> ora riavvio
<dimitri_> a dopo
<cristian_c> Condor_Delle_Roc, come hai creato la usb?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> con rufus da winz
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> questo è er mejo in circolazione
<jester-> falla con quello
<Condor_Delle_Roc> daje!
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: se ti pare che la usb funzi bene e non ti fa ripristinare fai una bella reinstgallazkone in manule senza far formattare la partizione
<jester-> usare come ext4, montare come / nonformattare
<jester-> è la stessa ientica cosa
<jester-> identica*
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @ jester: come faccio?
<jester-> sei dalla usb live?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<jester-> vini da live
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sono dalla partizione winz del computer "sano"
<jester-> avvia la live che andrà anche la rete eth
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non ho possibilità di connettermi da eth
<Condor_Delle_Roc> solo in wirelezz
<jester-> dovrebbe avviare anche wifi
<jester-> se supportata
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mo vediamo
<jester-> ti chiede la pass
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma sospetto sia supportata
<Condor_Delle_Roc> sai se esiste una lista delle pennette supportate?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: logico che la live la avvii al boot non da dentro a winz
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ah, certo
<jester-> ralink è supportata dalla 13.10
<Condor_Delle_Roc> (incapace si, imbecille no)
<jester-> un po zoppina ma va
<dimitri_> jester-, ho riavviato e l'installazione defunse... fa lo splash poi escono dei messaggi e si imballa con un a _ lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<dimitri_> ctrl + alt f1 va in terminale ma la grafica non  parte più
<jester-> dimitri_: secondo me hai fatto alttro prima di installare primus
<dimitri_> jester-, era una installazione fresca
<dimitri_> la sequesta è stata
<dimitri_> ubuntu studio
<dimitri_> + kde full
<dimitri_> + bubleebe
<krabador> dimitri_, per installare gnome, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<dimitri_> + 319 e il resto che mi hai detto
<krabador> ah, hai messo anche kde
<krabador> dimitri_, scegli da che parte stare, ed installa direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente grafico che hai intenzione di usare
<dimitri_> krabador, non riesco ad installare ne kubuntu ne ubuntu
<dimitri_> l'unico che parte è studio
<jester-> dimitri_: cosa avevi installato di preciso
<krabador> dimitri_, che problemi hanno le altre?
<dimitri_> non parte
<dimitri_> semplice
<jester-> dimitri_: cosa avevi installato di preciso
<dimitri_> jester-, kde full
<dimitri_> e poi bubleebe
<dimitri_> aspe prima avevo installato chrome e thunderbird ma non credo sia loro
<dimitri_> voglio sperare
<dimitri_> posso anche riprovarci tanto è tutto vuoto ora
<dimitri_> ci posso al massimo perdere una mezzoretta
<jester-> dimitri_: hai detto di prime prima
<jester-> dimitri_: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-prime
<dimitri_> ripeto : ubuntu studio, kde full, bubleebe, e poi vedendo che non andava su tuo consiglio 319
<dimitri_> jester-, ora sono su un altra installazione perchè quella non parte più
<dimitri_> posso farlo ma da terminale e non posso seguirti però
<jester-> dimitri_: si fa in tty
<dimitri_> come ?
<jester-> a sapere che pacchetti avei messo
<jester-> dimitri_: se non va la gradifa con control-alt-f2 va la tty
<dimitri_> si quella va
<dimitri_> e poi come mi collego con te ?
<jester-> fai sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia e vedi che hia
<jester-> hai
<jester-> qundi rimuovi
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- è normale che si sia fermata la creazione della pennetta?
<Riccardone> Condor_Delle_Roc: non si è fermata :)
<Riccardone> Condor_Delle_Roc: ci vuole un po' di tempo :)
<jester-> dimitri_: poi installi bumblebee-nvidia
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ok
<dimitri_> ci provo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- : ha finito di creare la pennetta, mo provo a farla partire live e vediamo se funziona
<Condor_Delle_Roc> non va.
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: non va in che senso
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nel senso che è partita la live
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma non va su internet
<jester-> reinstalla
<Condor_Delle_Roc> tutto come prima
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ok
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: 13.10?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> yep
<Condor_Delle_Roc> a 64 bit
<jester-> ok e non scegliere aggirnamenyo on line
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: cpu?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> i5 4570
<Condor_Delle_Roc> jester- gli dico di non connettersi?
<jester-> se non hai la connessione no
<jester-> p orva a dire si
<jester-> prova*
<Condor_Delle_Roc> gli dico alognside o erase?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: ???
<Condor_Delle_Roc> *alongside
<jester-> dove
<Condor_Delle_Roc> nella tipologia di installazione
<jester-> altro
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: hai solo ubuntu ?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> per adesso si
<Condor_Delle_Roc> poi devo affiancargli winz
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: e dati da preserv are?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: allora conviene prima installate winz
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si, ma prima vedo se si riescono a trovare soluzioni con ubuntu
<jester-> che se non va sulla prima partizione non va, e comunque poi ti sega grub
<Condor_Delle_Roc> altrimenti cambio distro e buonanotte
<Condor_Delle_Roc> lo so
<Condor_Delle_Roc> però su windows sono sicuro che funziona la connessione
<Condor_Delle_Roc> mentre alc osa pallosa è il settaggio della macchina su ubuntu
<Condor_Delle_Roc> (almeno nel mio caso)
<Condor_Delle_Roc> comunque cosa devo selezionare sotto "altro"?
<dimitri> dimitri_, sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- sta insallando, per sicurezza ho lasciato attaccata la pennetta, ok?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: se la stacchi si pianta
<jester-> è da li che pia il necessaro
<jester-> rio
<dimitri_> jester-, sono su un altro pc cosi ora che riparte posso chiamarti
<Condor_Delle_Roc> la pennetta wifi
<jester-> aaah
<Condor_Delle_Roc> intendo
<Condor_Delle_Roc> -.- lo so che prende i file dalla pennetta usb
<dimitri_> voglio vedere se riesco ad installare 13.10 64 sperando che parta ....kununtu non va
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: collegata direttto alla usb?
<jester-> dimitri_: hai un pc medderno?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> jester- ?
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: sta installando?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ha finito
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e ha riavviato, potenze degli ssd
<Condor_Delle_Roc> jester- che fo?
<jester-> riavviato e loggato?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> yep
<Condor_Delle_Roc> iwconfig?
<jester-> eh
<Condor_Delle_Roc> aspe che te lo link, com'era il sito?
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no no.... per il paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Condor_Delle_Roc> grazie. scusa ma adesso sto formattando la pennetta così posso passare i file fra un pc e l'altro.
<Condor_Delle_Roc> oltre iwconfig defo fargli fare altro?
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<jester-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si
<jester-> scanna?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<Condor_Delle_Roc> dice interface doesn't support scanning
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<jester-> c'è qualche si?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> no
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ne soft ne hard block
<jester-> c'è la wifi nell'icona?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> si e si connette
<Condor_Delle_Roc> anzi è connesso
<Condor_Delle_Roc> con il solito ip
<jester-> sicuro si connette?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> 192.168.0.117
<jester-> ping 193.168.0.1
<jester-> ping libero.it
<dimitri_> sta installando ubuntu 13.10 64 ma è di una lentezza devastante e non ha trovato il wifi...speriamo bene
<dimitri_> per partire ci ha messo 12 minuti
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- nada
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: il mistero continua
<Condor_Delle_Roc> esatto
<jester-> e continuo a pansare che seibloccato dal rutter
<Condor_Delle_Roc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651916/
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ma scusa altrimenti perchè altri device che non sono mai stati connessi a questa rete vanno?
<Condor_Delle_Roc> e soprattutto va un pacchetto ogni qualche migliaio
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: boh per quello dico mistero
<jester-> la wifi pare funzare correttamente
<jester-> ifconfig
<Condor_Delle_Roc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651931/
<jester-> ip assegnato wlan0 è su
<jester-> caveat-: route
<Condor_Delle_Roc> ?
<jester-> comando route
<jester-> e fa vedere
<Condor_Delle_Roc> k
<Condor_Delle_Roc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651946/
<dur> salve
<dur> io ho premuto su download
<dur> ma non ha caricato nulla
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: router a default come gw,
<cristian_c> dur, prova con i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: proverei a sentire chi ti passa adsl
<dimitri_> jester-, partito ubu 13.10 64 finalmente....ora x i driver seguo la guida
<jester-> secondo me nel pc è tutto a posto
<Condor_Delle_Roc> chiedendo cosa?
<jester-> dimitri_: installa bobmalii.nvidia
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: che dia una controllata nel rutter http:://192.168.0.1 apre?
<dimitri_> aspe installo xchate  ti chiedo dal pc che sul tablet non riesco
<Condor_Delle_Roc> @jester- vado a scassare a chi gestisce la rete
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Condor_Delle_Roc: http:://192.168.0.1 apre la login del rutter?
<dimitri> eccomi
<dimitri> jester-, c6... mi ridai il link per installare i driver nvidia ?ora l'installazione è freschissima sta aggiornando la lingua
<Sh0w-CaSe> Scusate come cambio le finestre delle varie chat su IRSSI? O.o
<jester-> dimitri: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> dimitri: si prende il driver per dipendenza
<enzotib> Sh0w-CaSe, Alt-numero
<dimitri> ok aspetto che finisce di aggoiornare la lingua
<cristian_c> enzotib, non lo sapevo :O
<dimitri> che quando ha installato non aveva internet
<cristian_c> enzotib, sai sempre tutto!
<cristian_c> e io che mi smazzavo a cercare...
<Sh0w-CaSe> enzo premo ALT+0 non mi da nulla
<Sh0w-CaSe> provo ALT+1 uguale :/
<dimitri> jester-, i driver 319 non li metto prima ?
<jester-> no mette lui
<jester-> i 304
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> partito vediamo che succede alla ripartenza
<enzotib> Sh0w-CaSe, Alt-0 corrisponde alla finestra 10, Alt-1 alla finestra del server
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> Sh0w-CaSe, puoi anche usare ESC numero
<jester-> usare un client umano?
<Sh0w-CaSe> enzotib con ESC funziona grazie mille :D
<dimitr> ripassato al tablet x il restart
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- mi piace fare le cose difficili :P
<enzotib> Sh0w-CaSe, in questo caso separati (Alt-numero invece sono _insieme_)
<dimitri> ok ora debbo ripartire ?
<Sh0w-CaSe> enzotib ho capito grazi per l' aiuto :D
<massy> buonasera
<dimitri> jester-, ora funziona
<jester-> eh
<dimitri> nel senso che dopo installato riparte come testo i driver ?
<jester-> dimitri: devi comunque lanciare con optirun programma
<jester-> se vuoi nvidia in action
<Sh0w-CaSe> massy sera!
<dimitri> jester-, per testare la scheda e usare il monitor esterno ?
<jester-> dimitri: lancia applicazione con optitun
<jester-> esterno o non falostesso
<dimitri> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context
<giuliano> ciao
<giuliano> ho un problema con l'audio
<dimitri> jester-, mi sa che non va
<giuliano> non riuscivo a trasmettere l'audio tramite hdmi, così ho modificato qualche impostazione ma ora ubuntu non legge più la scheda audio, o meglio da riga di comando facendo il test rileva due schede audio, ma non la rileva quando vado in suoni impostazioni
<jester-> dimitri: ??
<dimitri> mi da l'erroe che ho postato
<jester-> dimitri: cosa lanci
<dimitri> cannot access GPU
<dimitri> optirun firefox
<dimitri> ora non ho nulla installato
<jester-> ff mica serve il 3d
<dimitri> no ma da errore però
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> dimitri: lsmod | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> giuliano, comunque prova l'hdmi da live
<giuliano> scusa
<giuliano> non ho capito
<jester-> giuliano: rimetti come era prima
<giuliano> ok come posso fare?
<giuliano> ora nel frattempo sto scaricando ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> giuliano: lo saprai cosa hai modificato
<giuliano> ah sì ok, ma non mi ricordo cosa avevo cancellato... :-|
<giuliano> ma spero che con la nuova versione si ripristini, comunque avevo letto che con la versione 13.04 si perdeva l'audio hdmi
<giuliano> spero che con la 13.10 l'abbiano risolto il problema
<cristian_c> giuliano, lanci una sessione live del sistema e provi l'audio hdmi
<giuliano> ah ok ora ho capito1
<giuliano> !
<giuliano> grazie non ci avevo pensato!
<cristian_c> giuliano, a questo punto puoi installare direttamente la 13.10, comunque
<cristian_c> previo test del sistema in live, of course
<davide_> ciao
<davide_> ragazzi chi mi da una manO'
<davide_> ?
<davide_> ho appena comprato un pc lenovo con windows 8 e vorrei caricare ubuntu in dual boot....per me è la prima volta chi mi aiuta passo passo?
<cristian_c> !uefi | davide_ , leggi qui
<ubot-it> davide_ , leggi qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<davide_> mi sembra incasinatissimo...ho paura di fare cagate...lo faccio fare a un tecnico mi sa...
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> grazie buone feste
<cristian_c> buone feste anche a te
<Fra_Supercar83> buona sera a tutti
<Fra_Supercar83> ciao cristian_c
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, posso continuare a tormentarti con quel casino del dual boot con windows8 e UEFI? :)
<krabador> Guest16043, non vergognarti di chiamarti sergio_
<lello> ciao
<krabador> salve
<lellovr> ciao
<lellovr> come si fa a capire quanta ram mi viene assorbita ?
<Valgio63> mibofra, ci sei?
<Valgio63> notte a tutti
<Valgio63> Spetta, c'è qualcuno che è pratico di samba e windows7?
<Valgio63> ripeto qualcuno è pratico di samba e win7?
<krabador> Valgio63, non sei nel canale giusto
<Valgio63> oops, qual'è quello giusto?
<krabador> puoi andare in #samba
<krabador> per esempio
<krabador> !samba | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Valgio63> scusa, non sapevo nemmeno che ci fosse
<Valgio63> krabador, grazie
<krabador> di niente
<Valgio63> notte a tutti
<krabador> buonanotte
<krabador> Valgio63, credo che tu abbia piu' possibilità di avere risposte, se parli in inglese
<krabador> e se fai una domanda specifica
<Valgio63> sono già nella m.... l'inglese per mè è quasi tabu. di solito mi servo di mia figlia ma stasera non c'è!
<yei> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Valgio63> krabador, mi farò aiutare dal google traductor : ))))
<yei> sto provando a scaricare ubuntu ma non effetua il dowloard
<Valgio63> yei, da dove?
<Valgio63> dall'ufficiale?
<yei> si
<yei> mi dice che l'ha scaricato ma non è vero nn parte nemmeno il dowloard
<Valgio63> con cosa lo scarichi?
<yei> scusa in che senso?
<Valgio63> che browser usi?
<yei> explorer
<Valgio63> da linux o da windows?
<Valgio63> scosa, scemo
<yei> windows xp
<Valgio63> SCUSA, refusi di tastiera
<Valgio63> spetta che ci provo io, mi dai il link?
<yei> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Valgio63> fatto , 32 o 64?
<yei> 64
<Valgio63> spetta che provo
<yei> ok grazie zio
<Valgio63> a me va alla grande, ma lo faccio con Firefox e da linux
<Valgio63> mai provato firefox?
<Valgio63> si installa anche su windows
<yei> no xk dici che è qll
<Valgio63> e poi aggiungi un componente aggiuntivo che si chiama Downthemall
<Valgio63> lospezza in più parti e ci metti la metà
<Valgio63> Non so. se è quello, ma io ho snmesso di usare explorer da un bel pezzo.
<Valgio63> Hai mai proato la versione del Prof. Cantaro?
<yei> ok proverò
<Valgio63> Praticamente già completa di tutto
<Valgio63> www.istitutomajorana.it
<Valgio63> con tanto d guide e videoguide per installazione e personalizzazione.
<Valgio63> a me ha aiutato tanto all'inizio
<Valgio63> yei, dacci un'occhio
<yei> ok grazie mille
<Valgio63> de nada, se lasci w per il pinguino!!!
<Valgio63> Ti conquisterà!
<yei> ma invece tipo qlcs unix ma nn ubuntu
<yei> riprogammabile
<Valgio63> Alla 13.10? Mhhhhh mi sa che ancora non c'è niente
<Valgio63> Se non hai mai usato linux prova con Linux Mint
<Valgio63> Olivia mi sembra che sia la versione 12.10 o 12.04.2 llts
<Valgio63> va alla grande ed assomiglia un po a Winxp, almeno nella barra in basso
<Valgio63> ma guarda che è facile da abituarsi, se te lo dico io che ho 50 anni e lo uso dall'anno scorso.......
<yei> e volevo provare spaccarmici un po la testa
<yei> gia che sono qua ti chiedo un altra cosa se posso
<Valgio63> vai, stavo leggendo una guida.. ma sono un po' fuori e stanco
<Valgio63> yei, chiedi, se lo so....figurati!
<yei> allora
<yei> la mia ragazza a ubuntu
<yei> e qnd cerca di scaricare flash player
<yei> dato che nn vede i video
<yei> qnd preme dowloard
<yei> ubuntu le chiede di aprirlo cn qlcs
<yei> e non sa cosa fare
<Valgio63> spetta... l'hanno chiesto un paio di giorni fa.
<Valgio63> lo deve scaricare da Ubuntu software centre, è nei repository ufficiali
<Valgio63> riguardo
<Valgio63> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<yei> li nn lo trova
<yei> ???
<Valgio63> Deve vedere nelle sorgenti software se sono abilitati i multiverse
<yei> cioè
<Valgio63> spetta
<Valgio63> allora: Applicazioni/strumenti di sistema/preferenze/sorgenti sofware
<Valgio63> Guarda che sullla cartella Software per ubuntu sia spuntata la casella con (multiverse )
<Valgio63> in fondo
<Valgio63> Poi apri Gestione pacchetti, fai aggiorna e lo cerchi li
<Valgio63> vedrai che c'è
<Valgio63> gli dici installa edil gioco e fatto
<Valgio63> che versione ha di Ubuntu?
<Valgio63> Yei, capito?
<Valgio63> yei, son prorio stanco
<yei> non lo so
<yei> cmq grazie
<Valgio63> dai....te l'ho detto passo passo
<Valgio63> ti conviene rientrare in chat da quello della tua ragazza
<Valgio63> così qualcuno ti può guidare
<yei> no va be ho capito
<Valgio63> lo hanno fatto tante volte con me
<yei> è che ora non posso mi sn segnato tt poi provo
<yei> se nn riesco ti vengo a cercare xd lol
<Valgio63> Al limite (ma sono tutti bravi) merca di mibofra, ha 16 anni ed è decisamente un genio!
<Valgio63> sono io che sono ormai decrepito!
<Valgio63> yei, fammi vedere se c'è sul mio
<yei> oooook
<nino> buonasera a tutti!
<nino> ho bisogno di una rinfrescatina alle mie idee, vorrei realizzare un server di dominio per client wondows xp 8 ecc
<nino> so che si puo utilizzare samba insieme a ldap, mi chiedevo se forre possibile utilizzare le cartelle contenute in ubuntu( ad esempio desktop documenti immagini ecc tutte contenute in un hdd apposito nel server) è possibile salvere anche le configurazioni dei programmi installati?
<Valgio63> Yei, ciao , vado a nanna! Il vecchietto è stanco!
<yei> ok buna notte
<yei> grz ancora
<Valgio63> yei, aspetta: ho aperto software centre, me lo trova basta mettere flash nella ricerca in alto
<Valgio63> Ovviamente si chiama Plugin Adobe Flash
<Valgio63> Per mozilla, ovviamente
<yei> si
<nino> qualcuno ha mai realizzato un server di dominio come sopra?
<Valgio63> In crhrome dovrebbe essere già li
<Valgio63> Yei, adesso notte davvero.
<yei> ok bella zio
<colass> Ciau a tutti
<colass> ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu in dual boot con win 7, quando giungo al partizionamento manuale creo le partizioni in ext per linux e swap, ma quello che mi frega e che fa saltar linstallazione e la scritta, device per l'installazione del boot loader, mi da sia l hd che sda1 sda2 ecc, quale devo scegliere per fare completare linstall?
<colass> r
<colass> a metà installazione mi segnala il seguente errore, L'installazione del pacchetto < grub-efi-amd64-signed> in /target/ non e riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB il sistema installato non si avvierà
<colass> mi date una mano sto uscendo matto!!
<colass> preciso che ho disattivato sia securebott che fast boots
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-29
<pac_> buongiorno
<pac_> e buona domenica
<pac_> avrei qualche difficoltà con gnome fallback e gnome classic nel primo praticamente non posso fare nulla nel secondo il comando win alt clic destro non funziona avete qualche suggerimento?
<pac_> purtroppo non riesco a trovare nulla in rete su questo problema!
<gigio> ciao
<gigio> list!
<gigio> list
<gigio> multisala
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pac_> bene ho provato a d installare mate ora non ho più nessuna scelta di ambiente grafico che dite reinstallo?
<akis24> pac_: si meglio reinstalla
<pac_> akis24: grazie ma per mantenere windows ed eliminare tutte le altre versioni come si procede?
<pac_> questa guida può andare bene per la mia domanda http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=321352
<cristian_c> pac, mi pare sia un topic molto vecchio
<cristian_c> pac, devi disinstallare ubuntu?
<akis24> pac_:  ti basta formattare la partizione usata attualmente da ubuntu e installarci sopra  la distro
<connect_> buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti
<pac_> quindi vado in windows ed elimino le partizioni
<cristian_c> no
<pac_> cristian_c: si ho installato mate e non vedo più nessuno opzione all'avvio
<cristian_c> mate è un de non è una distro
<pac_> cristian_c: cos'è un de?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<pac_> cristian_c: un ambiente grafico si infatti l'ho installato synaptic ma ora sono bloccato
<pac_> cristian_c: e non se devo reinstallare o se posso sbarazzarmi di mate in qualche modo
<cristian_c> pac_, ah, quindi solo mate e non ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non si era capito
<pac_> cristian_c: si se fosse possibile
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<cristian_c> pac, quanti de hai installato?
<pac_> cristian_c: è la guida che ho seguito ma mi sono bloccato al punto 3 poi ho letto da qualche parte che potevo farlo con synaptic allora ho cambiato strada
<cristian_c> cambiato strada?
<cristian_c> pac_, ancora mate non è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu e quindi occorre necessariamente seguire la guida wiki
<pac_> cristian_c: ho fatto l'installazione con synaptic
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto mate-archive-keyring.
<pac_> cristian_c: allora cos'è che ho installato?
<cristian_c> qual'era la difficoltà con questo punto?
<pac_> cristian_c: ubunto software non me lo faceva installare
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pac, perché?
<pac_> cristian_c: c'era da riparare qualcosa e si bloccava li
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> riparare?
<pac_> cristian_c: oltre non saprei dirti
<cristian_c> se avessi postato qualcosa, sarebbe meglio, eh...
<pac_> cristian_c: comunque tutti i miei problemi sono iniziati cdon cairo dock
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pac_, come hai installato cairo-dock
<pac_> cristian_c: che sono riuscito a d eliminare completamente con synaptic ma poi gnome classic si è sballato
<pac_> cristian_c: ubuntu software
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<pac_> cristian_c: che dici faccio prima a reinstallare tutto o c'è una strada più breve
<cristian_c> è una dock, eh
<pac_> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> in che senso si è sballato?
<pac_> cristian_c: nel senso che in fallback non potevo fare niente e in classic non avevo poiù la funzione  win alt clic
<pac_> cristian_c: quindi niente barre o oggetti
<cristian_c> pac, se rimuovi il pacchetto cairo-dock non dovrebbe succedere quello che dici
<cristian_c> pac_, apri un terminale o entra in shell
<pac_> cristian_c: questo non lo so però mi è cambiata la situazione e dovevo usare gnome con la sua barra laterale che mi torna veramente scomoda
<cristian_c> quella è la classica sessioen gnome-shell, non ci vedo nulla di strano
<cristian_c> *sessione
<pac_> cristian_c: e ma io sono su una altra versione non riesco ad entrare in quella non funzionante
<cristian_c> pac, non ho capito
<cristian_c> quale versione
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: mi hai detto di aprire un terminale
<cristian_c> esatto, o entrare in shell
<pac_> cristian_c: ma io non lo posso fare nella versione interessata
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> quale versione
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: lo posso fare qui ma non avrebbe senso o no?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> quale versione
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: allo sul mio portatile ho: win 7 ubuntu 12.04 installto con wubi e due versioni di 13.10 con live
<pac_> cristian_c: ora sono su 12.04
<cristian_c> ah, wubi, eccoo
<cristian_c> -o
<pac_> cristian_c: si lo so però le altre dovevano essere più stabili e lo erano fino a cairo
<cristian_c> pac_, scusa, ma se installi con wubi, poi non mi stupisco se non va una sega
<pac_> cristian_c: io questo lo sapevo parzialmente ed è per quello che sono passato alla 13.10 live
<cristian_c> pac_, quindi sei in live?
<pac_> cristian_c: però non sapevo come levare la 12.04
<cristian_c> pac, essendo wubi si disinstalla da windows stesso come fosse un programma
<cristian_c> pac_, e per piacere, se installi *buntu, installalo come si deve partizionando l'hard disk
<pac_> cristian_c: sono in wubi ora è l'unico che funziona
<pac_> cristian_c: se levo questo come faccio poi
<ExPBoy> che casini
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> certo che ve le cercate le rogne
<pac_> ExPBoy: sempre meno che in windows credimi
<ExPBoy> pac, no
<cristian_c> pac, ricapitoliamo: quanti ubuntu hai e di che tipo sono?
<pac_> cristian_c: 3
<cristian_c> pac, ok, quali?
<pac_> cristian_c: un 12.04 e 2 13.10 identici anche nei problemi
<cristian_c> pac, quindi nessun live?
<pac_> cristian_c: purtroppo arrivo fino alla scelta dell'ambiente e grafico e non va oltre
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pac, quindi nessun live?
<ExPBoy> eh
<pac_> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pac, quanti di questi con wubi?
<pac_> cristian_c: 1
<cristian_c> pac, e per gli altri hai partizionato l'hard disk?
<pac_> cristian_c: si quando ho fatto l'installazione l'ho fatto a fianco di win
<cristian_c> pac, avvia una live
<pac_> cristian_c: al momento ho solo una versione di kubuntu che sto testando sull'altro portatile
<cristian_c> ?
<pac_> cristian_c: può andare bene?
<cristian_c> pac, scusami e come li hai installati gli altri?
<cristian_c> con quale supporto?
<pac_> cristian_c: chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> pac, va bene anche kubuntu live
<cristian_c> pac, sempre la stessa?
<pac_> cristian_c: si ma ho cambiato il contenuto
<cristian_c> eh, immagino
<cristian_c> pac, allora avvia kubuntu in live
<pac_> cristian_c: quindi installo una nuova versione
<cristian_c> no
<pac_> cristian_c: no?
<cristian_c> pac, ho suggerito semplicemente di avviare la live
<pac_> cristian_c: ossia inserisco la chiavetta faccio il boot e avvio senza installare giusto?
<cristian_c> pac, certo
<cristian_c> pac, e poi scrivi da lì
<pac_> cristian_c: ok a dopo
<ExPBoy> ?
<pac_> ExPBoy: posso rispondere dopo non ho capito la domanda?
<cristian_c> dopo dopo
<ExPBoy> pac, io non ho fatto nessuna domanda
<pac_> cristian_c: eccomi
<pac_> cristian_c: tutto bene
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pac, quindi ora sei in live, apri un terminale
<pac_> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> pac, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<pac_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6656044/
<pac_> cristian_c: scusa ma il sistema non va in italiano
<pac_> cristian_c: tastiera sballata
<pac_> cristian_c: sistema lento
<Guest34224> Ciao, ho preso una batteria nuova per  un portatile... come faccio ad attivarla che il pc non la riconosce?
<enzotib> Guest34224, secondo me se non la riconosce c'è qualcosa che non va
<ExPBoy> Guest34224, probabile che non sia la batteria giusta
<enzotib> non mi risulta che le batterie si attivino
<Guest34224> la batteria è giusta, solo più potente 6600mAh contro 4800 ma la spia di alimentazione lampeggia sempre ed anche se la batteria è carica all'80% dopo un minuto il pc si spegne
<ExPBoy> Guest34224, partendo dal fatto che non siamo nel canale adatto, secondo me non è giusta la batteria
<Guest34224> ok, ciao
<pac_> cristian_c: tutto bene
<methos_> salve
<methos_> ho una curiosità: quando la testina dell'hard disk parte dove si posiziona? ho visto un video dove si sposta nella parte esterna e poi si muove al centro
<cybernova> methos_, la testina dell'hard disk parte sempre da un estremo e si muove verso quello opposto
<cybernova> !chat | methos_
<ubot-it> methos_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pac_, ci sono
<cristian_c> pac_, c'è un solo linux sul disco
<cristian_c> non due
<dimitri> salve. ho installato ubu 13.10 e la batteria non è gestita e la ventola va a 1000 sempre attiva a palla
<dimitri> la ver 32 bit 13.04 va una meraviglia
<cristian_c> dimitri, non è gestita in che senso?
<cristian_c> dimitri, stessi problemi in live
<cristian_c> ?
<dimitri> cristian_c, l'icona di gestione mii dice non ci sono batterie
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma comunque va a batteria, vero?
<dimitri> yes
<dimitri> è un portatile
<cristian_c> ok
<cybernova> dimitri, fa differenza se è collegato alla corrente oppure no
<cristian_c> dimitri, nel senso, lo devi collegare per forza all'alimentatore o funge anche staccato?
<dimitri> il pc funziona normale
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> con e senza corrente
<cristian_c> ok
<dimitri> ma l'indicatore non si accorge se la attacco o la stacco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dimitri, però non hai risposto all'altra domanda
<dimitri> anche la tastiera fa le bizze spesso ripete i caratteri molte volte una ventina
<dimitri> cristian_c, quale altra domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> dimitri, stessi problemi in live
<cristian_c> ?
<dimitri> cristian_c, noooon  so posso provvaaarcccciiii
<dimitri> ecco la tastiera che fa le bizze scusa
<dimitri> posso farlo ripartire con live se serve
<cristian_c> dimitri, infatti ti ho domandato se hai glie stessi problemi in live
<dimitri> per installare debbo dare acpi=off altrimenti non parte live
<cristian_c> -e
<cristian_c> dimitri, non sto parlando di installazione
<dimitri> si ma anche per live debbo fare così altrimenti si imballa e noon paarte
<dimitri> è un problema del pc che uso DELL XPS 15Z
<dimitri> ma con 12.04 va bene poi
<cristian_c> dimitri, fai una prova da live se non l'hai già fatta
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> a dopo
<cristian_c> pac, quindi?
<dimitri> cristian_c, sono in live ora e la cosa credo non cambia
<dimitri> ci ha messo circa 15 minuti per partire
<dimitri> e debbo mettere acpi=off
<poldo> ragazzi non riesco ainstallare una stampante di rete, mi potreste aiutare?
<dimitri> l-icona della batteria non c e
<cristian_c> poldo, quale stampante?
<dimitri> rieccomi cristian_c allora se uso una versione a 32 bit va tutto bene e la ventola [ umana se invece uso una a 64 bit va a palla e la batteria non si vede
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dimitri, che pc è?
<poldo> hp
<cristian_c> poldo, modello?
<poldo> cristian_c: la stampante vien rilevata ma il software sembrerebbe impossibilitato all'installazione del driver
<dimitri> cristian_c: dell xps 15z
<poldo> cristian_c: hp ho anche installato hplip ma niente
<dimitri> cristian_c: avere 64 o 32 bit che differenza fa_
<dimitri> io ho 8 gb ram ma li vede anche la 32bit
<dimitri> quindi mi sa che resto a 32 che dici ?
<dimitri> e la tastiera non mi fa le bizze a quanto pare
<cybernova> dimitri, free -h
<cybernova> !paste | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656363/
<poldo> cristian_c: risolto
<cybernova> dimitri, uname -a
<dimitri> a parte la gestione della memoria Linux kubuntu 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:12:00 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<dimitri> ho lanciato con kubuntu
<cristian_c> poldo, in che modo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sergio> hi
<Guest52552> ciao ho danneggiato il mio pc cercando di rimuovere la pwd del bios ora si accende ma non si avvia. mi aiutate?
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> Guest52552, qual è il nesso con ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> Guest52552, eh appunto
<jester-> Guest52552: FISSO?
<jester-> Guest52552: pc fisso?
<Guest52552> pc fisso con installato ubuntu 12.04.3
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti, oggi vado per aggiornare e mi compare il messaggio di errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656525/
<daniele_> qualcuno sa darmi una mano ?
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un pc usando Wubi, come faccio a disinstallare il bootloader di wubi e lasciare solo Grub? (ora ho tutti e due)
<jester-> daniele_: cambia server
<jester-> bau-: come fai ad averne due
<bau-> jester-, mi parte quello di wubi, seleziono ubuntu, mi dà un errore e parte grub (non so che errore, perchè dura meno di 1 sec)
<jester-> bau-: il boot di wubi lo togli disinstallando ubuntu da winz
<daniele_> jester-, ok provo
<bau-> jester-, quindi dovrei disintallare ubuntu per togliere quel boot?
<bau-> non c'è un altro modo?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> bau-: da installa rimuovi da winz
<bau-> jester-, ma mi cancella anche ubuntu?
<daniele_> jester-, il problema persiste anche cambiando server :(
<jester-> quella dentro a winz si
<jester-> daniele_: fa vedere
<Guest52552> JESTER-, MOBO msi kt6 delta ms-6590 VER2 - processore ATHLON XP3000+
<daniele_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656541/
<jester-> Guest52552: ??
<jester-> daniele_: non hai cambiato una cippa
<jester-> daniele_: sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> nu
<daniele_> jester-, vuol dire che ha selezionato nuovamente lo stesso server ho fatto segli automaticamente
<jester-> metti crazy
<Guest52552> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi a far ripartire il mio pc fisso?
<ExPBoy> Guest52552, ma come hai tolto la pass dal bios?
<daniele_> jester-, risolto grazie ;)
<jester-> Guest52552: metti la spina
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> Guest52552: togli la batteria per un 5 secondi, quella rotonda sulla piastra
<cecco> ciao ho sostituito kaffeine con me-tv, ma la qualita dell immagine e' piu' scadente, qualche indizio?
<Guest52552> expboy ho scaricato un programmino che ha tolto la pwd ma al riavvio non è più partito
<ExPBoy> Guest52552, fai come ha detto jester-
<Guest52552> jester ho già provato ed ho anche fatto il reset con il ponticello sulla scheda ma non si avvia comunque
<jester-> cecco: la logica cosa t dice?
<jester-> cecco: se la mora era in tiro e la bionda bassa e grassa?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Guest52552, mi sa che hai fatto danni seri
<jester-> vai con la mora e aspetti che la bionda cresca e dimagrisca
<jester-> Guest52552: ti sei fottuto il bios
<cecco> gia' ma se si tratta di running, posso anche fare tabelle, ma come miglioro me-tv ( faccio dimagrire la grassa)
<jester-> bastava togliere la bat per fottere la pass
<ExPBoy> cecco, rimetti kaffeine
<jester-> cecco: contento te
<cecco> ma la differenza di qualita' video a cosa e dovuta
<Guest52552> Ho scaricato il file bios da sito della scheda madre e la procedura per ripristinarlo da floppy, ma nn va
<Guest52552> Jester posso fare qualcosa per il bios?
<cecco> volevo utilizzare me-tv per il fatto che volevo utilizzare meno spazio occupato da kaffeine
<cecco> ok mi faccio la mora in tiro e insegno alla grassa a mettersi in tiro, grazie cmq
<cristian_c> cecco, kaffeinje occupava più spazio?
<cristian_c> su disco
<cristian_c> Guest52552, se il bios è morto, non puoi fare nulla
<cristian_c> tutto passa per il bios al boot
<cecco> si ma non capisco per quale motivo la qualita video e' diversa
<cristian_c> cecco, non siamo davanti al tuo pc
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cecco> vero, scusate ma volevo sapere se esiste un comando che verifica eventuali differenze durante l ' utilizzo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cecco, devi essere più preciso, in tal caso
<cecco> me-tv mi da la possibilita di scegliere il driver video, cosa che non avevo su kaffeine, con un elenco, e' possibile sapere quale usare in relazione alla schda video
<cecco> pero mi serve anche il comando da terminale da digitare per sapere quale scheda video e' installata
<cecco> devo sganciarmi, ci riprovero stasera, cercando nuove informazioni, grazie cmq
<Guest52552> cristian_c pensi che sia una cosa riparabile?
<cristian_c> Guest52552, il bios com'è noto sta sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> non sul disco
<cristian_c> ed è il bios che fa partire il bootloader, cioè è il bios che legge i dischi, quindi...
<cristian_c> non ho mai pensato se c'è un modo per riflashare il bios della scheda madre
<cristian_c> Guest52552, ovviamente dall'esterno
<cristian_c> Guest52552, che comunque non è cosa che riguarda ubuntu
<Guest52552> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Guest52552, che pc è?
<Guest52552> cristian_c PC fiso assemblato scheda madre MSI KT6 DELTA MS-6590 ver2 - processore ATHLON XP 3000+ - scheda video ATI 9200 SE
<cristian_c> Guest52552, in effetti leggo che un floppy ad hoc potrebbe essere una soluzione possibile
<cristian_c> Guest52552, però sarebbe meglio far provare ciò a un tecnico
<Guest52552> cristian_c ma il floppy come da procedura bios recovery della MSI secondo te va fatto con un sitema con installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Guest52552, non credo c'entri
<cristian_c> usa un pc con win
<cristian_c> ovvio che il floppy va fatto con un altro pc
<cristian_c> Guest52552, solo che , ripeto, è meglio se fai fare tutto questo a un utente esperto
<Guest52552> cristian_c l'ho già fatto con un altro PC WIN ma niente
<cristian_c> Guest52552, non so neanche cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> e se l'hai fatto tu, capace che qualcosa è andato storto o non hai fatto come si doveva fare
<cristian_c> perciò rivolgiti a chi ci può mettere mano con sicurezza
<jester-> !chat | Guest52552
<ubot-it> Guest52552: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest52552> cristian_c comunque grazie lo stesso domani lo porterò in assistenza
<cristian_c> eh
<sagimax> salve a tutti
<sagimax> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<sagimax> ho un problema di installazione
<sagimax> salve a tutti e grazie in anticipo. ho un computer con raid 1 e non riesco a installare ubuntu....qualcuno mi aiuta? all'inizio va tutto bene ma alla fine dice che non puo installare il grab e quindi senza bootlader non parte. devo per forza rinunciare al raid? ho una scheda madre biostar p4m800pro d1  2giga di ram processore dual core duo tre hd 2 in raid1 e uno per sistema .
<sagimax> nessuno?
<merovingio> buona sera ho bisogno di supporto per installazione 13.10 ho un pc con due dischi rigidi in uno ho windows l'altro e' vuoto sto installando ubuntu da dvd al punto in cui mi chiede in quale disco voglio installarlo mi chiede un file root? ne ho provate tutte che devo fare per proguire con l'instalalzione
<sagimax>  salve a tutti e grazie in anticipo. ho un computer con raid 1 e non riesco a installare ubuntu....qualcuno mi aiuta? all'inizio va tutto bene ma alla fine dice che non puo installare il grab e quindi senza bootlader non parte. devo per forza rinunciare al raid? ho una scheda madre biostar p4m800pro d1  2giga di ram processore dual core duo tre hd 2 in raid1 e uno per sistema .
<merovingio> ce nessuno
<sagimax> aiuto
<sagimax> nessuno risponde?
<sagimax>  salve a tutti e grazie in anticipo. ho un computer con raid 1 e non riesco a installare ubuntu....qualcuno mi aiuta? all'inizio va tutto bene ma alla fine dice che non puo installare il grab e quindi senza bootlader non parte. devo per forza rinunciare al raid? ho una scheda madre biostar p4m800pro d1  2giga di ram processore dual core duo tre hd 2 in raid1 e uno per sistema .
<mario32> salve, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<mario32> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 desktop
<mario32> avevo due partizioni sul mio HD ma ora non trovo la partizione D
<mario32> come faccio per recuperare i dati?
<luckj> jester è online?
<mario32> non so se questo è il canale giusto
<mario32> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> mario32, apri un terminale, e scrivi: sudo parted -l
<enzotib> mario32, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | mario32
<ubot-it> mario32: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario32> ecco anche qua ho difficoltà
<mario32> non riesco a trovare il terminale
<enzotib> mario32, Ctrl-Alt-T
<mario32> non mi fa aprire le impostazioni di sistema
<mario32> ok
<mario32> ci mette tanto ad aprirlo o mi sa che non funziona
<mario32> forse non ho installato correttamente
<mario32> ok si è avviato e ho scritto il comando che mi hai detto
<mario32> ma è normale che la spia dell'HD sta fissa
<mario32> opzione non valida - - "1"
<enzotib> mario32, niente query, please
<mario32> scusami non sono pratico
<dimitri> ho problemi con 64 bit alcuni dispositivi non vanno.... non  vede la batteria e la tastiera impazzisce
<antoniom> good afternoon.. i would instal 13.10 with usb but UNetbootin don't have ubuntu 13.10
<roht_> antoniom, this is a italian channel
<enzotib> !english | antoniom
<ubot-it> antoniom: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<antoniom> ah benissimo! il mio inglese è pessimo!
<alex2222> salve
<roht_> :-(
<antoniom> comunque sto un attimo in difficoltà.
<roht_> la 13.10 la devi scaricare e masterizzare
<antoniom> dovrei installare la nuova versione partendo da win7.   ho un acer travelmate b113
<antoniom> si ma nn ha il lettore
<antoniom> non c'è modo di farlo tramite usb?
<roht_> e poi la dai in pasto a unetbootin
<alex2222> vorrei installare partizione ubuntu su xp
<antoniom> altrimenti risolvo tutto con la 12.04.3  che sicuro la installa tramite usb
<davide1> ciao a tutti
<davide1> qualsiasi perferica,stampante ,mouse,router, chiavetta internet lo riconosce con ubunt u13.10
<davide1> o ci sono problemi,riconosce tutt ocome windows
<jester-> dancast78: mouse e rutter no problema il resto bisogna vedere se sono linux digeribili
<chrys> salve a tutti, avrei una domanda. con qualsiasi versione di ubuntu durante l'installazione oppure provandolo da windows quando ci sono più finestre aperte sono tutte bloccate ovvero non riesco a dare nessun input sia da tastiera che da mouse. Come mai? Ho provato sia 32bit che 64 bit. Grazie in anticipo.
<chrys> non c'è nessuno?
<jester-> chrys: da winzoz?
<chrys> in che senso?
<jester->  oppure provandolo da windows quando ci sono più finestre aperte sono tutte
<jester-> cosa provi da winzoz
<chrys> non  so come si chima... intendo provandolo senza installare ubuntu
<jester-> chrys:  si ma che centra windows
<jester-> o si blocca anche usando win
<chrys> no windows non si blocca. scusa mi sono spiegato male forse. con ubuntu sia provando ad installarlo che sia provare a farlo partire senza installarlo quando c'è più di una finestra aperta sono tutte bloccate e non riesco a fare niente. solo se schiaccio ESC chiude le finestre. una volta meentre provavo ad installarlo sono riuscito a cliccare su AVANTI dentro una finestra ma non faceva niente.
<jester-> chrys: che versione e tipo stai installando
<jester-> e su che pc
<chrys> ubuntu 13.10 sia 32 che 64 bit ho provato su un pc desktop
<jester-> chrys: okm ma che cpu e quanta ram
<chrys> i5-2500 3.30ghz
<chrys> 8gb di ram installata
<jester-> chrys: controlla md5sum della iso usata per fare la live
<jester-> sa di installer con errori
<chrys_> sono tornato
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfred> ciao
<chrys_> jester ho un i5-2500k 3.30 ghz con 8gb di ram
<Alfred> ho un problema con il download si Skype per Ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> chrys_: non dovrebbe avere problemi ma sa di cd usb farlocchi
<jester-> chrys_: verifica md5sum della iso usata
<jester-> se non quaglia riscarichi e quaglia rifai
<Alfred> nel ri
<chrys_> ma lo stesso problema me lo dava anche con 13.04 e ho già provato a scaricare mille volte dal sito di ubutnu
<Alfred> nel riquadro "scegli distribuzione" non trovo la 13.10, ma solo 10.04 e 12.04.
<jester-> chrys_: verifica md5sum della iso usata
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Alfred> Quale download devo avviare?
<jester-> Alfred: nessun downloada apri un terminale
<jester-> Alfred: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> Alfred: altro software abilita parteners e indipendenti
<jester-> Alfred: fatto?
<davide_> tutte le periferiche sono riconosciute da ubuntu 13.10, stampanti,mouse,lettori di memory card webcam, o ci sono problemi
<jester-> davide_: cambia argomento
<davide_> funziona come in windows, o preso una operiferica, come stampante non funziona
<jester-> ti ho risposto un'ora fa e prova da live
<cristian_c> davide_, provali
<jester-> davide_: ti ho gia scritto che non tutte le periferiche sono linux compatibili
<jester-> poi se trolli cambia almeno argomento
<krabador> davide_ devi provare
<krabador> ed informati per singolo hardware
<davide_> dove posso vedre se le periferiche son compatibili con linux prima di comprarli
<chrys_> jester dice che l'impronta è identica
<jester-> davide_: e 7 prova da live
<davide_> cd live
<jester-> chrys_: se hai cdrom prova a farti il dvd
<jester-> invece che la usb
<akis24> sera
<jester-> in alcuni pc da usb fa casino
<chrys_> ho fatto il dvd...l'iso è troppo grande x un cd
<jester-> rifallo usando un normale dvd non riscrivibile a bassa velocita
<chrys_> ho usato un normale dvd alla velocità piu bassa che c'è
<jester-> chrys_: scheda video?
<jester-> doppia scheda?
<chrys_> geforce 210
<chrys_> no
<chrys_> singola
<jester-> chrys_: allora alla prima schermata prova ubuntu etc etc da tasto F6 imposta nomodeset
<jester-> facile che risolva
<chrys_> ok proverò grazie
<cristian_c> davide_, prima di comprarli devi informarti
<jester-> invidia fa casino col nuvò
<chrys_> capito
<davide_> url dove guardare le periferiche compatibili
<Alfred> ciao jester. grazie. ho digitato i seguenti comandi in terminale: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner" sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install skype
<Alfred>  si è installato skype
<davide_> iao vado
<jester-> Alfred: hai fatto sbagliato
<jester-> hai aggiunto un inutile ppa
<jester-> <jester-> Alfred: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Alfred> ok posso rimediare?
<jester-> <jester-> Alfred: altro software abilita parteners e indipendenti
<jester-> <jester-> Alfred: fatto?
<jester-> sta li dentro skype
<Alfred> e quello che ho fatto con le istruzioni precedenti??? non lo devo eliminare?
<jester-> ahi aggiunto un ppa
<Alfred> non so cosa sia!
<jester-> me oramai se skyhpe funza lasasta
<Alfred> non si può disinstallare quello che ho fatto?
<jester-> Alfred: va bene cosi ma dovresti leggere dopo aver chiesto
<Luca> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare ubuntu 13.10. quando mi chiede la partizione sia che spinga sul "+", sia sul "-", sia su change, si blocca tutto.
<Luca> come posso fare?
<krabador> Luca, accedi in live, con "prova ubuntu senza installarlo "
<Luca> infatti vi sto scrivendo da li
<Alfred> si hai ragione. ti chiedo scusa. ma è la mia prima chat e non sapevo come funzionasse
<Alfred> con chi stessi chattando ecc
<krabador> Luca, carica gparted
<Alfred> in più sono solo con mio figlio di un anno e ho fatto tutto senza pensare.
<jester-> Alfred: va bene
<Alfred> cmq ho fatto qualcosa di pericoloso se non ho capito male?
<Luca> già provato, si blocca mentre la barra arancione scorre sul fondo
<jester-> Alfred: non visto che hai messo un repo ufficiale con quel comando ma non serviva
<krabador> Luca , apri il terminale e manda sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> bastava abilitare
<Alfred> ok allora posso togliere questo repo non ufficiale e seguire le tue indicazioni?
<krabador> Luca, ci sono altri sistemi operativi?
<jester-> Alfred: che ubuntu hai
<Luca> no, niente altri so
<Luca> dunque, eseguito il comando
<krabador> posta su pastebin
<Luca> cosa devo riportarti di quanto scritto?
<krabador> !pastebin | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657777/
<krabador> non c'è nessuna partizione
<krabador> Luca , notebook o fisso?
<Luca> infatti. vorrei poterla creare, ma non riesco
<Luca> fisso
<Luca> 32bit
<krabador> 32bit?
<Luca> si
<krabador> lspci e manda l'output da terminale
<jester-> hd non partizionato
<Luca> scusa?
<jester-> forse anche senza tabella dos
<Alfred> 13.10
<jester-> Alfred: hai messo un repo ufficiale ma di versione precedente
<jester-> ma se skype funza lascia stare
<Alfred> allora faccio una prova
<krabador> Luca , manda lspci da terminale e manda in pastebin
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657822/
<Alfred> al sound test non sento niente!
<Alfred> ho alzato il volume al massimo
<jester-> Alfred: disinstalla
<jester-> Alfred: poi sudo software-properties-gtk
<Alfred> come disinstallo? (scusa l'ignoranza)
<jester-> in altro software devi rimuovere il quantal e abilitare indipendenti
<Alfred> ok si ora ricordo
<jester-> Alfred: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<Alfred> devo andare in UbuntuSoftwareCenter?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo dpkg rm -r .Skype
<Alfred> o teminale?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e leggi
<Alfred> ok allora terminale?
<jester-> prova col pensiero
<Alfred> :)
<Alfred> scusa Jester. io sono un imbranato in informatica.
<Alfred> sono appena passato a ubuntu da win!
<Alfred> abbi pazienza. ti chiedo scusa.
<cristian_c> Luca, cosa devi creare?
<Luca> ciao cristian_c, vorrei installare il so
<Alfred> inzio con digitare sudo dpkg --purge skype e poi invio?
<jester-> eyss
<jester-> Alfred: poi sudo dpkg rm -r .Skype
<Alfred> a questo secondo comando mi da errore
<Alfred> dpkg: errore: necessaria un'opzione che indichi un'azione.....
<jester-> Alfred: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<cristian_c> Luca, ok, hai provato in live?
<jester-> Alfred: usa copia incolla da qui la terminale
<Alfred> non me lo fa incollare sul terminale
<jester-> Alfred: poi rm -r .Skype
<Luca> ti sto scrivendo proprio di li
<jester-> lo fa incollare si
<Alfred> cmq il primo comando lo ha preso e mi scrive "rimozione di skype"
<Luca> provato, ma si blocca nello steso punto
<Alfred> va bene allora riparto col primo comando purge skipe?
<cristian_c> Luca, e come va in live?
<cristian_c> Luca, funza tutto?
<cristian_c> Luca, ?
<Alfred> jester?
<domen66> salve a tutti
<Alfred> do di nuovo il comando sudo dpkg --purge skype?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<Luca> per ora ho solo provato gparted, che si blocca mentre la barra arancione scorre sul fondo e firefox che funziona. inoltre "terminale" funziona anche lui
<domen66> è disponibile qualche amico ad aiutarmi un attimo? grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | domen66
<ubot-it> domen66: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<domen66> ok
<Alfred> dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere skype poiché non è installato
<jester-> Alfred: rm -r .Skype
<Alfred> senza sudo?
<jester-> semza
<jester-> è nella home e non serve
<domen66> ho in rete un portatile  con ubuntu ed un netbook con lubuntu. posso spegnere il netbook tramite il portatile? se si, come si fà? grazie
<Alfred> nessuna risposta
<jester-> Alfred: adesso sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Luca> cristian_C...?
<jester-> Alfred: incolla qui l'ultima riga
<Alfred> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main
<jester-> Alfred: incolla tutto nel pastebin va
<jester-> !paste | Alfred
<ubot-it> Alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> domen66: devi entrare con ssh e dare sudo halt
<jester-> e conoscere la pass
<Alfred> qui non ho capito che mi chiedete
<jester-> Alfred: adesso sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> fatto?
<Alfred> ora ho sul desktop aperte due finestre
<jester-> Alfred: apri un terminale
<akis24> domen66:  forse attivando wake on lan dal bios  di entrambi  se i pc si vedono   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=315234
<jester-> quello ti serve
<cristian_c> Luca, ho chiesto se tutto funziona in live
<jester-> Alfred: dato il comando si apre l'editor
<Alfred> ** (gedit:5630): WARNING **: Could not load Gedit repository: Typelib file for namespace 'GtkSource', version '3.0' not found  (gedit:5630): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/alfredo/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<jester-> copi incolli nel paste
<jester-> Alfred:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Luca> ti ho risposto alle 17:10, se hai delle richieste specifiche dimmele che provo
<Alfred> cosa è il paste?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> che non è vero che si guasta la vista
<Alfred> :)
<jester-> o ti devo trascrivere io
<Alfred> no. ok. siete molto veloci e io più lento. ma ci arrivo..
<Alfred> solo un pò di pazienza-
<Alfred> ho aperto il pastebin
<Alfred> mo che devo fare?
<jester-> è nuda che fai?
<francesco_> buonasera,c'è nessuno collegato?
<Riccardone> fradeve: ci siamo tutti
<cybernova> !nessuno | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jester-> Alfred: devi incollare il contenuto del file aperto,mettere un nome pigiare paste
<jester-> poi incollare qui l'url
<Luca> cristian_c, ci sei?
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657971/
<Alfred> così?
<francesco_> scusate,è la prima volta vhe mi collego a questa chat,non sapevo esistesse.
<francesco_> posso chiedervi un parere?
<jester-> francesco_: certo
<Alfred> NB:prima si aperto skipe da solo. ma diceva di chiudere e di riavviare
<Alfred> io l'ho chiuso
<Alfred> e mi si diceva che se avessi avuto problemi avrei dovuto contattare skype
<jester-> Alfred: non il contenuto del terminale ma quello nell'editor
<jester-> Alfred:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alfred> forse ho capito. ma l'editor qual'è?
<jester-> quello che so apre dopo aver dato il comando
<Alfred> ah
<Alfred> ok
<francesco_> oggi dopo molto tempo ho provato a scaricare dal software center di ubuntu un programma,ma non me lo fà scaricare perche mi dice che "potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati".
<Alfred> e che vuoi tutto il testo?
<jester-> Alfred: si
<cristian_c> Luca, dico che prima di installare va provato tutto
<francesco_> ho provato a scarica altri programm,anche di quelli rilasciati da ubuntu ma mi dà il solito messaggio di errore,in pratica non mi fà scaricare più nulla.sapete dirmi come mai per favore?
<jester-> francesco_: da softcenter se non hai aggiunto ppa non da quel messaggio
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657991/
<francesco_> ppa?
<francesco_> perdonate ma sono novizio
<Luca> provato in che senso.
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Luca> devo mettermi a fare ogni app di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<Luca> spiegati
<cristian_c> Luca, se senti che gira fluida, che l'hardware viene riconosciuto e funza
<cristian_c> insomma, le tue impressioni
<Alfred> ho combinato qualche  guaio!?!?, che dici jester?!?
<Luca> le mie impressioni sono buone, è più di un ora che il terminale è acceso e gira bene
<Riccardone> Alfred: sehai installato PPA, si!
<jester-> Alfred: cancella le righe ala posizione 56 e 57
<Luca> un altro utente prima mi ha fatto postare due schermate da terminale prima di sparire dalla chat
<cristian_c> Luca, perfetto, se pensi che vada tutto bene, installa
<jester-> Alfred: quelle 2 con quantal
<cristian_c> Luca, ti serve il dual boot?
<Luca> forse mi sono spegato male: non riesco perchè si blocca
<francesco_> e quindi scusate,se voglio scaricare un programma dal software center,che devo fare? non capisco perchè tempo fà ho scaricato alcuni programmi e ora non me lo fà più fare.
<Luca> no. nn mi serve
<Alfred> le ho viste
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<Alfred> ma mi fa preoccupare riccardone
<jester-> Alfred: cancellale
<Alfred> si
<jester-> Alfred: tranquillo
<jester-> Alfred: cancellate salva
<Riccardone> Alfred: rimuoviti il software installato con i PPA
<Alfred> c'è uno spazio tra le righe sopra e sotto quelle appena cancellate non fa niente?
<jester-> e chiudi editor
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<cristian_c> Luca, quindi soltanto ubuntu? Sicuro?
<jester-> Alfred: fa niente
<Luca> si
<cristian_c> perché winz ha la sua utilità
<Alfred> rimuovere il software installato con il ppa: è quello che sta facendo Jester???
<Luca> soltanto ubuntu
<jester-> Alfred: o segui o fai da solo
<Alfred> salvato
<jester-> Alfred: chiudi l'editor
<cristian_c> !installazione | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alfred> l'editor sarebbe questa lista?
<francesco_> no scusate,non ho capito.Tempo fà potevo scaricare i programmi,ora no,nemmeno se cerco quelli rilasciati da ubuntu.Perchè?
<Riccardone> francesco_: sudo apt-get update
<Luca> ripeto, nn riesco perchè si blocca
<jester-> Alfred:  è il programma che serve per editare un file di testo
<jester-> nel tuo caso gedit
<Alfred> la source.list(/etc/apt) - gedit? è questo che devo chiudere
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> chiuso
<jester-> Alfred: devi chiudere la finestra gedit (editor=
<jester-> Alfred:  sudo software-properties-gtk
<Luca> hai dato un'occhiata alle schermate che mi ha fatto postare krabador alle 16:48 e alle 16:55...?
<cristian_c> Luca, linkami le schermate
<francesco_> già installato sudo
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657777/
<Alfred> si è aperto "software e aggiornamenti"
<cristian_c> ok, comunque è pastebin
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6657822/
<jester-> Alfred: entra in altro software
<cristian_c> è vuoto
<Alfred> si
<Luca> cosa è vuoto?
<cristian_c> Luca, il secondo l'avevo visto
<cristian_c> Luca, ma non è troppo vecchiotto per ubuntu?
<jester-> Alfred: metti la spunta a partners e indipendent
<cristian_c> Luca, il disco (primo paste)
<Alfred> (NB: ho sulla barra nera in altro del desk top l'icona di skype)
<Alfred> ok
<jester-> Alfred: e pure a non supportati
<Luca> cosa?
<cristian_c> Luca, il pc
<Alfred> ho solo 2partner e  2 indipendente
<jester-> Alfred: e quanti vuoi averne
<francesco_> vi vedo impegnati,posso oppur eno scusate?
<jester-> abilita entrambe le righe
<Alfred> non lo so!
<cristian_c> francesco_, dica
<Luca> il disco (primo paste) cosa intendevi dire?
<Alfred> lo ho abilitate. ora c'è una spunta rossa su tutte e 4
<Riccardone> francesco_: che output ti da sudo apt-get update ?
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_relase -r
<cristian_c> Luca, che non vedo partizioni sul disco, come se fosse vuoto
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<Luca> COME FACCIO A PARTIZIONARLO, QUINDI?
<Alfred> ma non ho i non supportati
<jester-> Alfred: o
<jester-> Alfred: messa la spunta chiudi
<francesco_> cristian_c : non posso più scaricare programmi dall'ubunto software center,ma non capisco perchè. puoi aiutarmi per favore?
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<cristian_c> Luca, tramite gparted
<Riccardone> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<Riccardone> francesco_: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Luca, ma ripeto, non è troppo vecchio quel pc con ubuntu?
<Luca> ma se ti ho appena detto che si blocca
<cristian_c> *per
<cristian_c> Luca, hai fatto una domanda e ti ho risposto come si fa a partizione
<cristian_c> *partizionare
<jester-> Alfred: fatto?
<cristian_c> vedasi anche wiki
<cristian_c> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<francesco_> abbiate pazienza ma io non capisco cosa scrivete,cosa devo fare scusate?
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<jester-> Luca: apri gparted
<akis24> francesco_: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get update  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658082/
<Riccardone> francesco_: apri un terminale e digita "lsb_release -r" senza virgolette
<Riccardone> francesco_: apri un terminale e digita "sudo apt-get update" senza virgolette
<Luca> jester, benvenuto. gparted si blocca appena lo apro: comincia a scorrere la barra arancio sul fondo e poi  passati 2 minuti siblocca
<akis24> opla' ok segui Riccardone
<Alfred> si apre questa finestra che devo fare? "ricarica" o "chiudi"?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Alfred: adanva fatto ricarica
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get update fa uguale
<cristian_c> Luca, forse dovresti considerare una versione più adatta al tuo pc
<Alfred> ok ho cliccato su ricarica!
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r è un segreto di stato?
<Alfred> sta aggiornado la cache
<Alfred> aggiornato
<Luca> in live funziona molto bene
<cristian_c> Luca, ok, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get install skype
<Luca> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !md5 | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Luca> digito "md5" da terminale?
<Alfred> fatto
<Luca> confuso, si si lho fatto al momento del download
<Luca> era corretta
<jester-> Alfred: provalo
<Alfred> ok
<Riccardone> Alfred: anche un apt-get upgrade non  pmale
<Riccardone> *male
<Luca> jester, hai letto la mia risposta  su gparted
<jester-> Luca: no
<jester-> Luca: che fa
<Alfred> scusa riccardone, ma se jester mi dice una cosa e tu unaltra io chi devo seguire?
<Riccardone> Alfred: scusa ...
<Luca> ho scritto che si blocca quando si apra: la barra arancione fa un paio di giri avanti ed indietro e poi si blocca tutto
<jester-> Alfred: comando che ti ha scritto Riccardone aggiorna il sistema
<Alfred> no prego figurati. ma io non ci capisco niente. e allora che faccio?
<jester-> Luca: sa di hd ciucco
<Alfred> va bene.
<Alfred> ora ho lanciato skype. ma non va.
<jester-> Luca: si puo provare a riverginarloi che non hai roba dentro
<Luca> ha funzionato bene fino a questa mattina
<jester-> Alfred: lo ha installato?
<Luca> dentro mi dicono essere vuoto
<Riccardone> Alfred: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<jester-> Luca: eh il colo apoplettico arriva improvviso
<jester-> colpo
<jester-> Luca: sei da live?
<Luca> senti, ipotizzando che non sia neanche anginoso, come faccio a partizionarlo?
<Alfred> mi dice: ERRORE I/O del disco. fai clic con il pulsante destro sull'icona di Skyoe della taskbar di windowa in basso a destra e scegli esci.
<Luca> si sono da live
<jester-> Luca: fsdisk non vede partizioni
<jester-> e gparted si impianta
<jester-> Luca: sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1
<Luca> se digito fsdisk alla riga di comando mi dice che il comando nn esiste
<francesco_> fatto,e non succede nulla.scusate ma potreste essere più chiari?
<Riccardone> francesco_: apri un terminale, sai come si fa ?
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658155/
<Luca> jester, ti ho incollato quanto mi scrive
<Riccardone> francesco_: apri un terminale, sai come si fa ?
<jester-> Luca: infatti è piallalto
<francesco_> rieccomi scusate,io non vi capisco,potreste essere piu chiari per favore?
<jester-> Luca: si puo tentare di rivergialro
<Riccardone> francesco_: apri un terminale, sai come si fa ?
<Luca> vai
<francesco_> no
<Alfred> jesterche devo fare? letta la mia risposta?
<jester-> ma poi non dai la colpa a me che è piallato
<Riccardone> francesco_: che versione ubuntu hai ?
<francesco_> e vorrei capire perchè fino a poco tempo fà potevo scaricare i programmi e adesso no.
<Luca> vai
<jester-> Alfred: sudo dpkg --purge skype
<Riccardone> francesco_: che c'entra ... Almeno saprai che sistema operativo hai ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfred> fatto
<francesco_> 12.04 lts
<jester-> Luca: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<Riccardone> francesco_: comunque prova Alt+F2
<jester-> Alfred: rm -r .Skype
<jester-> con S maiuscoaò
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6658178/
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6658178/
<Riccardone> francesco_: alla screen che si aprirà digita gterm
<francesco_> ok e poi?
<jester-> Luca: adesso apri gparted
<Riccardone> francesco_: ti si dovrebbe aprire il terminale
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658183/
<Luca> d'accordo ci provo. se si blocca tutto mi collegherò dopo
<jester-> Alfred: dpkg -l | grep skype
<francesco_>  e una volta aperto?
<Riccardone> digita "lsb -r" senza le virgolette
<Riccardone> francesco_: digita "lsb_release -r" senza le virgolette scusa
<Riccardone> francesco_: che ti dice ?
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658198/
<jester-> Riccardone: sudo dplg --purge skype-bin
<jester-> Alfred:  sudo dplg --purge skype-bin
<francesco_> non succede nulla
<Riccardone> francesco_: non so cosa dirti ...
<jester-> francesco_: scrivi bene: lsb_release -r
<Alfred> sudo: dplg: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> francesco_, non ho seguito bene, avevi problemi con software center?
<jester-> Alfred:  sudo dpkg --purge skype-bin
<jester-> cristian_c: forse non ha nemmeno ubuntu
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658214/
<francesco_>  si cristian_c non mi fà più scaricare nessun programma.Mi dice che "potrebbero essere richiesti paccheti da sorgenti non fidate".Stessa cosa se provo a scaricare programmi rilasciati da ubuntu.Non capisco,fino a poco tempo fà non avevo questo problema eppure non ho fatto nulla.
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get install skype
<Alfred> Continuare [S/n]? devo digitare s e inviare?
<jester-> Alfred: s
<Alfred> ho sbagliato a digitare per colpa del copia e incolla.
<Alfred> e non installa
<Alfred> ripeto il comando sudo apt-get install skype
<Alfred> ?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get install skype
<francesco_> cristian_c?
<cristian_c> francesco_, perché non posti il risultato del comando che ti è stato richiesto?
<sergios> faccio una domanda stupida e neanche tanto: vorrei connettere audacious a calf studio per poter modificare il suono in uscita tipo eq ecc! sono su lubuntu e non ho ancora installato jack, usando un po' ubuntu studio di norma mi verrebbe da aprire patchbay o jack e mandare il tutto... su ubuntu studio la cosa mi era riuscita con una modifica (non ricordo) a vlc!
<francesco_> ma che devo postare?
<francesco_> non mi fà scaricare perchè mi dà quel messaggio.non accade altro.
<Alfred> fatto
<jester-> Alfred: ha installato?
<Alfred> non so.
<jester-> francesco_: e 12 lsb_relase -r cosa risponde
<jester-> Alfred: avrai visto cosa ha fatto nel terminale
<Alfred> ha finito di srotolare il terminale
<Alfred> mo che faccio?
<jester-> se leggi magari
<jester-> skype
<cristian_c> francesco_, scaricare?
<jester-> non c0p verso
<cristian_c> francesco_, il comando non c'entra nulla con lo scaricare
<jester-> c'è
<francesco_> e allora non vi capisco scusate.
<jester-> francesco_: terminale
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_relase .r
<jester-> cosa risponde
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -r
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658252/
<francesco_> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> francesco_, non è che c'è molto da capire, c'è da digitare :P
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -ra
<jester-> francesco_: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> francesco_, posta tutto su pastebin
<jester-> Alfred: nel terminale dai skype
<jester-> Alfred: aperto?
<Alfred> accordo di licenza.....
<Alfred> accedo
<Alfred> faccio una prova
<jester-> Alfred: eh
<jester-> non chiudere il terminale o chiude anche il programma
<Alfred> non si sente voce
<Alfred> non si attiva la web cam
<jester-> Alfred: il sistema suona?
<jester-> Alfred: chiudi
<Alfred> ok suona
<Alfred> il test va ok
<Alfred> però non si vede la web cam
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> se non va la cam è incompatibile
<Alfred> nb: prima di scrivere qui ho seguito le indicazioni in WikiUbuntu per scaricare il sofware per la webcam
<Alfred> la wbcam ora funziona se faccio partire il software, ma non funziona su skipe!
<cristian_c> Alfred, l'hai provata con cheese?
<Alfred> no
<cristian_c> zah
<cristian_c> *ah
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Alfred: chiudi
<Alfred> non so cosa è cheese!
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<cristian_c> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 388 kB
<cristian_c> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Alfred> scusa jester il terminale non ha più l'inizio rigo con il mio nome...
<Alfred> e il comando che invio non sortisce effetti
<Alfred> ho appena copiato e incollato LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Alfred> ma non succede niente
<jester-> Alfred: apre skyoe
<jester-> come effetto ma deve essere chiuso
<Alfred> skype è chiuso
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Alfred> però c'è l'icona sulla barra nera in alto
<jester-> lo apre non ci sono balle
<jester-> ciudilo
<jester-> se c'è l'icona non è chiuso
<jester-> destro su icona
<jester-> proprio come in winz
<Alfred> ok chiuso
<jester-> al freccia su nel terminale che pesca i comandi precedenti
<Alfred> si
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Alfred> bella dritta. così non si deve scrivere sempre la stessa cosa.
<jester-> e tab competa
<jester-> come qui al tab completa Alfred
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> il tab completa non l'ho capito
<Alfred> cmq
<Alfred> skype è ripartito
<Alfred> funziona il test del suono
<jester-> scrivi je a pigia tab
<Alfred> sento benissimo
<Alfred> ma non parte la webcam
<jester-> Alfred: la cam^
<jester-> se non va è incompatibile
<Alfred> ah
<Alfred> bellissimo il tab
<Alfred> grazie mille.
<Alfred> incompatibile?!
<Alfred> ..zzo
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Alfred> eppure sul pc si vede!!
<Alfred> non significa niente?
<jester-> Alfred: sudo apt-get install cheese
<cristian_c> Alfred, mi è venuta un'idea?
<cristian_c> *.
<Alfred> Continuare [S/n]?
<jester-> secondo te?
<cristian_c> Alfred, ma con quale programma funge?
<Alfred> eh
<Alfred> boh
<Alfred> ho seguito la guida in wikiubunu
<jester-> s=si n=no
<Alfred> te l'ho detto prima
<Alfred> CamoRama WebCam Wiever
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658364/
<jester-> Alfred: aprilo e vedi se la web va
<Alfred> digito cheese su terminale per aprirlo?
<jester-> anche
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658396/
<jester-> Alfred: prova a riavviare
<Alfred> il fatto che con Camorama la webcam funzioni non vuol dire niente?
<Alfred> a riavviare il pc?
<jester-> Alfred: ancora icona aperta
<Alfred> ancora icona aperta??
<Alfred> non capisco!
<jester-> Alfred: icona skype
<Alfred> no
<jester-> riavvia
<Alfred> chiusa!
<Alfred> riavvio skype?
<jester-> il pc
<mino73> salve scusa ma  Ubuntu e a pagmento
<jester-> mino73: ma da
<jester-> va
<Alfred> poi mi riconnetto alla chat e ti ritrovo?
<Alfred> mica mi lasci così?
<jester-> !ubuntu | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<mino73> scusa ma dove lo scarico
<jester-> !ubuntu | mino73
<jester-> <ubot-it> mino73: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Alfred> jester-: tiritrovo? o devo partire tutto da zero con qualunaltro
<jester-> Alfred: riavvia
<Alfred> ok ciao
<mino73> ma devo scaricare devo scaricare desktop o sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> !installazione | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mino73> 32 bit poi Ubuntu 12.04 lts ci clik sopra
<alfred_> ciao jester-
<alfred_> eccomi di nuovo
<alfred_> riavviato
<alfred_> prova skype ok suono ma non va il video webcam
<alfred_> provato cheese la web cam va!
<mino73> alfred
<mino73> ai letto
<mino73> 32 bit poi Ubuntu 12.04 lts ci clik sopra
<alfred_> NB: anche con Camorama la web cam va!
<cristian_c> alfred_, ho un'idea
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> se va con cheese va con skype con quella stringa
<jester-> guarda le impostazioni
<mino73> se non si sa che devo fare e un casino non so che devo scaricare
<cristian_c> mino73, devi scaricare ubuntu?
<mino73> si
<jester-> mino73: e prima leggere le guide
<Alfred> jester-:
<Alfred> ciao
<Alfred> ho riavviato
<jester-> oi
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Alfred> provato skype funziona solo audio
<Alfred> provato cheese la web cam funziona
<cristian_c> Alfred, fai una cosa
<jester-> poi vefi le impostazioni video di skype
<Alfred> provato anche Camorama la web cam funziona
<jester-> Alfred: se fai casino la vedo dura
<Alfred> ok. scusa.
<jester-> che cazzo apri altra roba
<jester-> Alfred: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Alfred> ok
<jester-> poi vedi le impostazioni video di skype
<mino73> dove scarico 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04
<Alfred> era per fare delle prove. scusa. ho chiuso tutto
<jester-> mino73: scaricalo
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> Alfred, se vai per i cazzi tuoi...
<cristian_c> difficilmente si risolve
<cristian_c> :(
<Alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658476/
<mino73> scusa scarico Ubuntu desktop
<Alfred> si è aperto skype
<jester-> Alfred: vai nelle impostazioni video
<jester-> e setta il device
<jester-> /dev/video0 di solito
<jester-> o il nome della cam se c'è
<Alfred> ok un momento che cerco
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Alfred> va bene
<Alfred> è selezionata la casella "abilita video skype"
<Alfred> e pure selezionata la wcam
<Alfred> e vedo pure il video del riquadrino
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> il problema è nel sound test di skype
<jester-> Alfred: e ti vedi nel riquadrino?
<Alfred> si
<jester-> Alfred: allora ci prendi per il culoé
<Alfred> perchè non parte la web cam quando faccio il soundtest di skype?
<Alfred> no. non vi prendo per il culo.
<jester-> Alfred: il che è normale
<Alfred> non mi permetterei mai.
<jester-> che centra audio con video
<Alfred> non lo faccio con nessuno.
<Alfred> ah
<Alfred> ecco
<Alfred> forse è qeusto il punto.
<jester-> o che trolli
<jester-> se fai cosi con la tipa pora tusa
<Alfred> ma il sound test non prevede pure la webcam?
<Alfred> ??
<Alfred> tipa pora tusa?
<jester-> povera ragassa
<Alfred> che dialetto è?
<Alfred> sembra lombardo?
<jester-> milanese
<Alfred> ah
<Alfred> beh
<Alfred> allora come faccio a fare il test della web cam su skype?
<jester-> Alfred: il test voce funza?
<Alfred> si
<jester-> ti vedi nel riquadro?
<Alfred> si
<Alfred> ma solo nelle impostazioni video!!!
<jester-> allora hai trollato un'ora e rotti per un problema che non esiste
<Alfred> mi dispiace.
<Alfred> vi chiedo scusa
<Alfred> è la ignoranza totale. perdonatemi.
<jester-> chiama la tipa e controlla
<Alfred> ti posso fare una domanda sul vostro lavoro?
<Alfred> la tipa?
<Alfred> il soud test?
<cristian_c> !skype | Alfred
<ubot-it> Alfred: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<jester-> si si poi fai bollire a fuoco lento per circa un'ora
<cristian_c> e non solo installazione, mi pare
<Alfred> senti. facciamo così. io non sono un troll. sono solo un mega imbranato. e ora di nuovo al sound test service di skype non c'è immagin e web cam
<Alfred> forse come dici tu non ci deve essere
<Alfred> non ho alcun conttatto ora presente da poter chiamare
<cybernova> Alfred, sound test significa prova dell'audio per quale strano motivo dovrebbe farti provare anche la webcam con il video?
<Alfred> non so. alchimie strane del cervello di imbranato.
<Alfred> ragazzi voi non avete idea del miracolo che sto facendo a stare qui con voi. a installare ubuntu. a provare skype
<Alfred> a leggere milioni di articoli per capire solo tre parole
<Alfred> mi dispiace che dobbiate lavorare con tipi imbranati come me
<Alfred> vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<cybernova> Alfred, non è lavoro...qui nessuno prende dei soldi
<Alfred> vi ringrazio per avermi aiutato
<cybernova> è volontariato
<Alfred> scusa. hai ragione. lavoro in senso lato.
<cristian_c> Alfred, sound test è per definizioen test audio
<cristian_c> che c'entra il video con il sound test?
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> va bene ho capito.
<Alfred> ho fatto una stronzata
<Alfred> chiedo scusa.
<cristian_c> Alfred, mi pare strano che non sia supportata da skype, visto che nelle opzioni ti vedi
<Alfred> si nelle opzioni mi vedo benissimo.
<Alfred> jester-: ha trovato l'inghippo
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> Alfred: de che
<Alfred> nel senso che andando in impostazioni skype, abbiamo visto che la webcam viene riconosciuta e questa funziona bene.
<jester-> eh
<jester-> audio pure
<Alfred> quindi sono io che ho posto il problema male.
<jester-> quandi è a posto
<cristian_c> Alfred, io farei un'ultima prova per scrupolo
<cristian_c> Alfred, se mi segui però
<Alfred> si
<jester-> cristian_c: chiama la tipa
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfred> quale tipa?
<jester-> o il tipo
<cristian_c> Alfred, apri un terminale e digita: uname -a
<jester-> la morosa
<cristian_c> però veloicemente
<Alfred> vi divertite
<jester-> o simile
<cristian_c> *velocemente
<jester-> secondo ma va anche senza il preolad
<cristian_c> Alfred, che risponde il terminale?
<cybernova> jester-, quasi sicuramente
<jester-> madu
<Alfred> niente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alfred, non è possibile
<Alfred> però non c'è il nome mio prima del cursore
<Alfred> come faccio
<jester-> oddio
<cristian_c> Alfred, chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> Alfred, poi riaprilo
<cristian_c> Alfred, fatto?
<Alfred> si
<cristian_c> Alfred, hai digitato il comando?
<Alfred> linux i686
<cristian_c> Alfred, posta tutto
<cristian_c> cvomunque
<cristian_c> ora dovrai digitare un altro comando
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Alfred> spetta unattimo
<cristian_c> Alfred, digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<cristian_c> e vedi se va
<Alfred> vedo se va la web cam?
<cristian_c> Alfred, prova a digitare il comando
<Alfred> digitato
<Alfred> è partito skype
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prova
<Alfred> provo cosa?
<cristian_c> skype con webcam
<Alfred> si
<cristian_c> fai un test con qualche tuo contatto
<Alfred> ho visto nelle impostazioni e funziona benissimo
<Alfred> non ho contatti in linea ora
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfred> purtroppo
<cristian_c> quando potrai lo farai
<Alfred> non posso chiamare nessuno
<Alfred> ok
<Alfred> grazie mille ragazzi
<Alfred> ho visto che jester è uscito
<cristian_c> ciao
<Alfred> o è ancora qui
<Alfred> ?
<Guest3984> scusate,cerco di spiegare bene il mio problema:Oggi dopo molto tempo ho provato a scaricare dal software center un programma,ma non appena clicco su "scarica" mi si apre una finestra di errore che dice "richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati".Ho due possibilità: clicco ok e non succede nulla,oppure clicco su "ripara" e mi parte un  aggiornamento della cache,ma subito dopo mi si ripresenta la finestra di errore.
<Guest3984> al pc non ho apportato modifiche,non saprei come farle,e l'ultima volta che ho usato il software center andava bene.
<Ab3L> Alfredo: capita a volte che la webcam viene dimenticata. Allora basta entrare nelle configurazioni di skype e selezionare di nuovo il dispositivo.
<Guest3984> sapete aiutarmi? non sono esperto,quindi non conosco bene i vari metodi che prima mi provavate a dire.
<Guest3984> c'è nessuno?
<Ab3L> Guest3984, jester sa forse aiutarti. Io sto googlando per vedere se trovo risposta
<claudia1987> salve spero che ci sia qualcuno che possa aiutarmi perchè sono veramente disperata >.<
<jester-> !qualcuno | claudia1987
<ubot-it> claudia1987: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<claudia1987> ho formattato il mio notebook da windows ma il dvd di windos praticamente un dvd crato da un iso ( ho una licenza windows originale ma non il cd di riprisitono ) mi ha fatto formattare e dopo di che quando va ad installare il sistema non funziona..
<claudia1987> ora sono connessa da un altro pc e vorrei però installare ubuntu sul mio hd vuoto
<claudia1987> dispongo di una chiavetta usb da 16gb è possibile far partire il sistema operativo se l hd è vuoto?
<claudia1987> o devo cmq partire da windows per poi accedere ad ubuntu?
<jester-> claudia1987: precisamente cosa vorresti fare
<Lor3nz> ciao a tutti, potrei chiedere un informazione ?
<claudia1987> vorrei far partire il mio pc con ubuntu e non con windows
<jester-> claudia1987: winz parte o no
<claudia1987> il problema è che non ho un masterizzatore sul pc fisso è vecchissimo
<jester-> Lor3nz: vai
<jester-> claudia1987: vorresti installare ubuntu e basta?
<claudia1987> windows non mi pare perchè ho formattato il pc e poi quando sono andata per installare windows mi diceva che il file era corrotto e non andava bene...
<Lor3nz> praticamente ho un eee PC 1101ha, oggi ho installato ubuntu 13.10
<Lor3nz> ma va eccessivamente lento, con win xp era piu fluido
<claudia1987> tral'altro mio figlio ha fatto cadere il notebook in terra e ora vorrei capire se lo schermo non si vede piu perchè è vuoto l hd o se si è rotto qualcosa..
<jester-> claudia1987: pc vecchissimo non safrebbe un problema se supporta il boot da usb
<claudia1987> il boot da usb lo vorrei fare sul notebook
<jester-> Lor3nz: ho un 1000 he e va bene
<claudia1987> che però ha hd completamente vuoto
<claudia1987> e volevo sapere se posso far partire ubuntu su un hard disk completamente vuoto o se deve avere windows come base?
<jester-> claudia1987: devi fare una live usb e poi fare il boot da usb
<claudia1987> e come si fa >.<
<jester-> portatile se non troppo vecio va
<claudia1987> quindi è possibile farlo anche se l hd è completamente vuoto?
<jester-> claudia1987: centra nulla winz
<Lor3nz> lo ho installato tramite boot usb, xò veramente è un chiodo, devo installarci qualcosa in particolare per farlo andare ?
<claudia1987> ok perfetto :D quindi in quel modo mi accorgerei se mio figlio ha rotto lo schermo del pc perchè quando inserisco la chiavetta dovrebbe riconoscerla in automatico?
<jester-> claudia1987: o sceivi la iso su un cd e lo fai partire el boot o ti crei una usb
<claudia1987> perchè avendo l hd completamente vuoto quando lo avvio non mi appare nemmeno la schermata per entrare nel bios
<jester-> Lor3nz: installato ubuntu unity?
<jester-> !iso | claudia1987
<ubot-it> claudia1987: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Lor3nz> siccome sono nuovo del sistema ubuntu, io ho scaricato la versione della home la 13.10 non so dirti riguarda a unity dove posso vedere ?
<claudia1987> ho visto il link ma cè un problema io lo vorrei fare su chiavetta usb
<claudia1987> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !iso | claudia1987
<ubot-it> claudia1987: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<claudia1987> cioè se non riesco a vedere la schermata per entrare nel bios visto che è vuoto completamente l hd come faccio a farlo partire da usb?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> claudia1987: il bios ci entri da fisso con tasto canc e fa portatile con un tasto F
<claudia1987> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ quindi con questo programma fa tutto da solo? scarica la iso e la mette sulla chiavetta usb?
<jester-> non centra se non c'è il sistema
<claudia1987> ma quindi nel bios ci posso entrare anche con hd completamente nuovo? ora ci provo sperando che si veda qualcosa
<jester-> al boot non vedi nulla?
<claudia1987> sai dirmi con che tasto entrare nel bios? perchè se provo a schiacciare f mi fa un lungo fischio...
<jester-> dovresti vedere messaggi bios, se no da di schermo andato
<claudia1987> e non vorrei iniziare a pensare che davvero con quella brutta caduta si sia rotto lo schermo ç___ç non ci voglio nemmeno pensare
<claudia1987> ma se schiaccio f mi fa un lungo suono..
<jester-> claudia1987: non sono tutti uguali prova da F2 in avanti
<claudia1987> jester è un hp g62
<jester-> eh devi farfe tentativi
<jester-> o leggerti il manuale
<claudia1987> però al'avvio vedo tutto completamente nero >.<
<claudia1987> non mi da la scritta hp o cose cosi..
<jester-> brutto segno
<claudia1987> per quello volevo provare a mettere il sistema operativo su chiavetta e provare a vedere se da chiavetta parte...
<jester-> mi da che è andato il video o qualche contatto
<franco> c'è nessuno?
<Ab3L> jester, magari il messaggio bios e disattivato. Bisona scovare il tasto fx o la combinazione di tasti per entrare.
<jester-> no
<claudia1987> ma se lo smonto riesco a vedere se fosse qualche contatto andato?
<jester-> Ab3L: eh
<franco> scusate,posso farvi una domanda?
<claudia1987> non vorrei portarlo a riparare e mi fregano un sacco di soldi per un filo staccato magari..
<Ab3L> !domanda franco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domanda franco'
<franco> ho provato a scrivere prima ma poi la chatt mi si è bloccata
<jester-> claudia1987: ha provato anche un frate ed è rimasto piuttosto contento
<claudia1987> jester a fa che? °__°
<franco> cerco di spiegare bene il mio problema:Oggi dopo molto tempo ho provato a scaricare dal software center un programma,ma non appena clicco su "scarica" mi si apre una finestra di errore che dice "richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati".Ho due possibilità: clicco ok e non succede nulla,oppure clicco su "ripara" e mi parte un  aggiornamento della cache,ma subito dopo mi si ripresenta la finestra di errore. al pc non ho app
<franco> modifiche,e fino a poco tempo fà potevo scaricare i programmi dal software center senza problemi.
<franco> non sono esperto,potete aiutarmi?
<Ab3L> claudia1987, Penso che il tasto per il bios sia f10
<claudia1987> ora ci provo altrimenti spero che sia solo un filo staccato..
<claudia1987> mio figlio l ha fatto cadere proprio dalla parte del monitor cioè dalla parte sopra e quando mi sono girata era troppo tardi aveva la batteria in mano ç___ç
<claudia1987> se schiaccio f10 ha iniziato a suonare....
<Ab3L> Claudia1987, computer spento. Quando lo avvii, premi ad intermittenza f10. Non arrivi allo schermo del bios?
<claudia1987> no inizia a suonara
<claudia1987> suonare
<Lor3nz> scusate crash, c'è qualcuno che mi puo dedicare 5 minuti ??
<franco> ho scritto il mio problema,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ab3L> Claudia1987, ma almeno il cursore, se non un messaggio, lo vedi?
<claudia1987> nulla buio totale...
<claudia1987> domanda stupida ma se collego il pc al monitor del pc fisso se il problema fosse il monitor dal monitor del fisso dovrei vedere qualcosa giusto?
<Dem> xubuntu non trova skype nei repo
<Ab3L> Almeno il cursore, si.
<claudia1987> anche perchè l hd gira
<Ab3L> Claudia1987, ma dovrai selezionare il monitor esterno come monitor.
<claudia1987> prima ho collegato un monitor esterno ma non si vedeva nulla lo stesso.. però non ho schiacciato nulla quindi non so se il problema è xke non l ho selezionato..
<claudia1987> e il problema è come lo seleziono se dal mio non si vede nulla e oltretutto non cè nulla installato sopra >.<
<Ab3L> In genere c'e' un tasto Fn per farlo.
<claudia1987> per quello volevo provare con la live di ubuntu per far partire almeno un sistema operativo e vedere se funziona..
<claudia1987> per selezionare il monitor esterno?
<Ab3L> Sai come selezionare il monitor esterno?
<Dem> come installo skype per xubuntu?
<claudia1987>  no...
<Ab3L> Non dipende da ubuntu, ma dalla scheda grafica.
<Ab3L> Ci dovrebbe essere una combinazione di tasti, Fn +...
<claudia1987> ora provo a cercare un pò su google
<claudia1987> ma cmq voglio mettere ubuntu sul pc
<claudia1987> però dovrei farlo partire la 1a volta da usb
<claudia1987> perchè ho hd completamente vuoto
<claudia1987> e poi installarmelo normalmente
<Ab3L> L'ho capito. Ma il tuo pc parteda usb? Hai gia la chiavetta usb con la iso di ubuntu?
<claudia1987> non saprei perchè quando l ho formattato gli diedi di partiere come prima cosa da dvd e poi da usb quindi se non trova nulla nel hd nel dvd partirà in automatico con usb credo
<claudia1987> cmq no non so come creare l'iso con l usb ho una penna da 16gb
<Dem> per creare una iso avviabile da usb devi usare unetbootin
<Ab3L> 16Gb bastano e avanzano. Usa unetbootin, multiboot, pendrivelinux, o quello che vuoi. Dovrebbe funzionare.
<Ab3L> Buona notte.
<claudia1987> li trovo sul sito?
<Dem> si
<claudia1987> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ questo va bene?
<landau> ciao a tutti...il mio ubuntu nn parte più....l'errore di boot è "symbol not found grub_efi_secure_but"
<landau> *boot
<landau> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Dem> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/     io ho usato questo
<landau> questo tool serve per creare un disco di boot...io il problema l'ho auto aggiornando il sistema
<Dem> che oltre a crearti il boot-loder ti fa scegliere la distro e la scarica lui
<claudia1987> quindi fa tutto da solo?
<claudia1987> basta che lo scarico?
<Dem> si
<Dem> landau fai ripristino da grub
<landau> cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<landau> update-grub?
<Dem> quando avvii cosa vedi
<Dem> ^
<Dem> ?
<landau> mi carica il grub con linux e windows listati
<landau> seleziono uno dei kernel ma in tutti ho lo stesso errore
<Dem> fai modalita ripristino
<landau> stesso errore se nn sbaglio
<Dem> ah
<Dem> hai cd?
<landau> sisi...ora sono sulla ubuntu live
<Dem> ah
<Dem> mmmh
<claudia1987> scusate l ignoranza qualè il tastp fn?
<Dem> n generale è in basso a sinistra ed è anche di colore diverso. serve per accedere ad alcune funzioni speciali o per "estendere" la tastiera del portatile, che normalmente è più compatta di una "vera" normale tastiera (per esempio a me con fn+I mi viene il 5 come se avessi digitato il 5 sul tastierino numerico).
<claudia1987>     possibile che il mio portatile non cel'abbia? xd in basso a sinistra ho la calcolatrice..
<Dem> ah
<Dem>  landau fai ripristino non da live
<landau> ok
<ciccar57> come faccio a scaricare ubuntu
<Dem> per forzare il controllo file system         sudo apt-get /forcefsck            e  poi riavvii
<vitor> salve
<Dem> xubuntu?
<Dem> in xubuntu non c'è skype
<L3m0n> si che c'è
<L3m0n> io ho lubuntu è posso istallare skype
<L3m0n> *e
<L3m0n> quindi anche su xubuntu
<Dem> ho aggiornato i repo e non c'è neanche da terminale
<Dem> l'ho scaricato dal sito skype ma quando lo estraggo non ho icona per farlo partire
<vitor> qln sa ocme si muove la testina di un hard disk?
<vitor> cioè parte dal centro e va al bordo o il contrario?
<vitor> vorrei saperlo per creare le partizioni per ubuntu
<cybernova> vitor, va da un estremo all'altro
<Lor3nz> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha 5 minuti da dedicarmi ?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Lor3nz
<ubot-it> Lor3nz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lor3nz> praticamente, ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su eee pc 1110ha ma va lentissimo =( , devo fare qualcosa in particolare una volta installato ? x farlo andare + fluido ?
<Lor3nz> eee pc 1101ha scusate
<cybernova> Lor3nz, unity è pesante per un netbook è normale che sia lento
<cybernova> stiamo parlando di interfaccia grafica
<Lor3nz> cosa mi consigliate x sostituire ubuntu ? che vada bene x il mio netbook ?
<cybernova> Lor3nz, Lubuntu
<cybernova> è molto più leggero rispetto a unity
<cybernova> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<Lor3nz> c' molta differenza tra lubuntu e xubuntu ?
<cybernova> sono entrambe più leggere rispetto ad unity ma lubuntu lo è ancora di più
<cybernova> poi ovviamente cambia anche l'aspetto grafico
<Lor3nz> capito, il migliore x iil mio netbook è lubuntu
<Lor3nz> x l'uso che ne faccio io di quel pc: e-mail, girovagare x internet vedere foto, lubuntu va bene o è meglio che prima provo xubuntu ?
<cybernova> Lor3nz, io ti consiglierei direttamente lubuntu
<Lor3nz> ok grazie mille
<cybernova> di nulla
<Lor3nz> ora provo lubuntu, ultima info visto che sono nuovo del sistema linux, a livello di antivirun non mi devo preoccupare giusto ?
<cybernova> Lor3nz, no
<cybernova> niente antivirus
<Lor3nz> grazie mille =)
<chrys_> Salve a tutti. Ho provato a installare ubuntu svariate volte ma quando apro una finestra non posso cliccare da nessuna parte perchè è come se non ricevesse nessun input, riesco solo ad usre la tastiera all'nterno delle finestre. Come mai
<chrys_> ?
<jumpysnake> chrys_ , da dove hai scaricato la iso?
<chrys_> sul sito di ubuntu, svariate volte, oggi ho parlato con uno qua in chat che mi ha detto di mettere nomodeset prima dell'installazione ma non cambia nulla. non capisco perchè fa così solo se lo installo. se lo faccio partire da dvd solo per provarlo fila tutto liscio.
<jumpysnake> scaricala da torrent
<chrys_> ho scaricato anche quella. niente non cambia
<chrys_> ho anche usato il programma x vedere se la traccia è uguale
<chrys_> ed è identica
<chrys_> ?
<jumpysnake> bho..aspetta che si affacci qualcun' altro, io non so come aiutari.
<mino73> salve o istallato il nuovo sistema operativo  ubuntu
<mino73> come mai va a scatti
<mino73> e lentissimo
<mino73> chi sa il perche
<morganizzo> buonasera
<mino73_>  salve o istallato  ubuntu perche va a scatti
<mino73_> e lentissimo chi mi sa dare una risp
<chrys_> Salve a tutti. Ho provato a installare ubuntu svariate volte ma quando apro una finestra non posso cliccare da nessuna parte perchè è come se non ricevesse nessun input, riesco solo ad usre la tastiera all'nterno delle finestre. Come mai?
<mino73_> ?
<chrys_> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> eh
<chrys_> sn ilragazzo di prima x le finestre bloccate ricordi? ho provato a mettere nomodeset come hai detto te. installazione tutta liscia  ma quando apro una finestra il mouse è come se non cliccassi su qualsiasi tasto o icona funziona solo la tastiera
<chrys_> solo nelle finestre... il rest funziona tutto con il mouse
<jester-> chrys_: hai installato il nvidia
<jester-> chrys_: in driver aggiuntivi nel menu sistema
<chrys_> no, i driver nn se li installa in automatico visto che è già collegato ad internet? e come potrei fare se il mouse non funziona nelle finestre?
<jester-> o da terminale sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> se non collegato a internet non installi una cippa e proverei a cambiare il mouse nel caso avessi beccato l'1% non compatibile
<chrys_> il pc è collegato ad internet sin dal momento dell'installazione...
<jester-> chrys_: chrys_ hai una nvidia e serve il driver proprietario
<jester->  sudo jockey-gtk
<chrys_> ok provo a dare il comando da terminale
<jester-> e attivi il 340
<jester-> di solito il primo in lista
<chrys_> provo subito tanto qua son collegato con il notebook
<jester-> chrys_: ci metterà un po, deve scaricare e installare e bloccare l'open
<chrys_> ma dov'è il terinale che non ries o a trovarlo?
<chrys_> terminale
<jester-> control-alt-t
<Guest90911> salute atutti
<Lor3nz> scusate, come mai sulla scrivania di lubuntu a volte vedo tipo girovagare dei documenti ??
<URUS> Lor3nz: sarano barbon-document
<URUS> :)
<Lor3nz> parlando terra-terra ?
<Lor3nz> tipo a volte appaiono dei file che fanno un spostamento e poi scompaiono O.o
<URUS> Lor3nz: io non uso lubunto
<URUS> magari hai uno che ha presso posseso del pc
<URUS> :)
<Lor3nz> asd lo ho appena installato =(
<URUS> o magari ha modificato qualcosa
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-22
<krabador> dicevi bicz ?
<bicz> niente de che
<bicz> tu che dici
<krabador> natale alle porte
<glpiana> ola
<mardel88> Ciao. Siccome ho messo la possibilità di scegliere sistema operativo dal bios, posso far partire ubuntu automaticamente, senza l'ulteriore scelta della partizione?
<glpiana> mardel88, basta impostare grub affinchè nasconda il menu
<glpiana> !grub | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mardel88> grazie
<glpiana> mardel88, parti dalla prima guida e vai sulla guida di file e cartelle. lì trovi una tabella con le varie opzioni
<mardel88> ok
<oi1> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mouse da quando ho installatp ubuntu
<oi1> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il mouse da quando ho installatp ubuntu
<glpiana> oi1, abbiamo letto. spiega che problema hai
<oi1> ho provato a disattivare il touchpad
<oi1> e a mettre psmouse nella blacklist ma smette di muoversi verso sinistra come faceva prima
<oi1> (non funzionando ancora totalmente) e poi al riavvio ritorna come prima
<oi1> io ho un asus f 550l
<akis24> giorno
<oi1> giorno
<glpiana> oi1, il tuo problema è dunque di un mouse usb collegato al portatile?
<oi1> si
<glpiana> oi1, senza il mouse usb il touchpad funziona correttamente?
<oi1> no a quanto ho capito il mio touchpad a problemi di compatibilità con linux per ora
<glpiana> oi1, leggo che il mouse usb potrebbe mettersi a funzionare correttamente una volta disbilitato il touchpad da bios. tu dove hai disabilitato il mouse?
<oi1> ho scritto rmmod psmouse da terminale e ho inserito psmouse nella blacklist
<glpiana> oi1, allora possiamo porvare un workaround che sto leggendo nella pagina di launchpad dove è segnalato il bug dei mouse coi portatili della serie del tuo
<glpiana> oi1, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<oi1> cioe? Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<glpiana> oi1, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc o hai anche windows?
<oi1> solo ubuntu
<oi1> ah ok ho capito no non lo visualizzo
<glpiana> oi1, allora, avvia il pc e da subito, come vedi la prima schermata del pc, premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift (quello sinistro)
<oi1> ok
<oi1> poi che devofare?
<glpiana> in questo modo ti appare il menu di grub. devi quindi premere il tasto "e"
<glpiana> entri in modalità editazione dei parametri di avvio. cerca la riga che termina con le parole quiet splash
<glpiana> di seguito a queste parole, aggiungi: psmouse.proto=bare
<glpiana> quindi provi ada vviare con ctrl+x o F10 o comunque con i tasti suggeriti da quella schermata
<glpiana> oi1, se dovesse funzionare, sia per touchpad che per mouse, lo rendiamo definitivo
<oi1> ok provo poi torno e faccio sapere
<glpiana> però è meglio se prima levi psmouse da blacklist
<oi1> ok
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<brk> Ciao. Ho un laptop con lubuntu 12.0.4. Vorrei uscire su S-Video per vedere lo schermo sul TV, ma non riesco. Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni di questo forum, ma...niente. QUalcuno mi può dare una mano ?
<brk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625435
<glpiana> brk, collega la tv all'uscita S-video e poi in un terminale scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | brk
<ubot-it> brk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oi1> ciao non ho risolto nulla purtroppo
<glpiana> oi1, allora l'altra soluzione proposta è di disabilitare il touchpad da bios
<oi1> come faccio?
<brk> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> oi1, per entrare nel bios devi vedere qual è il tsto suggerito dalla schermata di accensione del pc. dove poi sia l'opzione per disabilitare il touch non lo so. dovresti guardare le vatrie schermate. hai dimestichezza con l'inglese?
<oi1> abbastanza
<oi1> per andare nel bios ok fino a li ci sono
<oi1> ma non ho idea di come disabilitarllo
<glpiana> oi1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1314198 questo è il bug. dai un'occhiata anche tu
<brk> scusa...ho fatto
<glpiana> brk, l'indirizzo della pagina, copialo qui
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594773/
<glpiana> brk, ok, la tv viene vista, anche se con risoluzione bassa. ora dimmi che desktop environment usi (unity, kde, lxde, xfce...)
<brk> ops...temo di non capire la domanda...
<glpiana> brk, la tua interfaccia grafica. ha la barra a sinistra, in basso, dove?
<glpiana> brk, scusami, rileggo ora quello che avevi scritto. hai lubuntu, quindi lxde
<brk> Vedo un LXpanel 0.5.8...per il progetto LXDE
<brk> ok
<glpiana> brk, dammi un secondo solo che vedo una cosa
<brk> si. intanto provo a chiarirmi un dubbio facendoti una domanda... tu fai pure
<brk> il mio TV ha un un decoder esterno collegato via SCART, ad una delle possibili uscite AV-Source, che si chiama EXT-2
<brk> oltre alla EXT-2, ci sono altre 5 uscite AV-Source. La domanda è:
<brk> Per vedere sul TV lo schermo del PC, devo selezionare una appropriata AV-Source (che non so quale sia...), oppure restando sulla EXT-2 il PC si "sovrappone" ?
<akis24> brk: alcuni tv hanno selezione automatica su alcuni manuale  per conseguenza dipende
<glpiana> brk, tu parti dal pc con una S-video e ti colleghi alla tv con una S-video, giusto?
<brk> giusto.
<glpiana> brk, quindi, come dice akis24 , dovrai andare a scegliere la voce di ingresso corrispondente alla S-video
<brk> non sapendo qual'è la AV-Source giusta, ogni tentativo che faccio le spazzolo tutte, ma vedo sempre tutto blu...
<glpiana> brk, oki, adesso vediamo. apri un terminale e scrivi: lxrandr
<glpiana> brk, ti si apreil gestore dei monitor. dimmi cosa vedi in quella finestra
<brk> una ha un nome ...sospetto...la EXT-4S...c'è quella S che potrebbe stare per S-video. Ok faccio subito...
<glpiana> brk, dovrebbero apparirti il monitor del portatile e quello della tv
<brk> allora, con xrandr vedo una finestra "Impostazioni del display" con due schede: 1)Opzioni rapide 2)Avanzato
<glpiana> brk, ok, la 12.04 è diversa da quella che ho io. descrivimi cosa vedi
<brk> la finestra che ti ho descritto. Vuoi sapere scheda per scheda ?
<glpiana> brk, sì, una per volta e vediamo se c'èq uello che ci serve
<brk> La scheda OPZIONI RAPIDE ha tre scelte: 1) Mostrare lo stesso schermo sul LCD del portatile e sul monitor esterno
<brk> 2) Usare solo il monitor esterno
<brk> 3) usare solo il LCD del portatile
<brk> La scheda AVANZATO dice: I seguenti monitor sono stati rilevati:
<glpiana> brk, scegli la prima opzione. immagino che poi tu possa premere su "applica" o roba simile
<brk> scelta la prima opzione la finestra OPZIONI RAPIDE scompare, e sul terminale che avevo aperto per dare lxrandr appare un output che dice: warning: output video not found; ignoring
<brk> warning: output video not found; ignoring
<brk> warning: output video not found; ignoring
<brk> scusa... lo dice una volta sola :-)
<glpiana> brk, allora riapri lxrandr e dimmi che cosa c'è sulle impostazioni avanzate
<brk> C'è: I seguenti monitor sono stati rilevati: 1) video; flag "accendi" (che NON E' flaggato) 2) monitor LCD portatile; flag "accendi" che è FLAGGATO
<glpiana> "flagga" la 1
<brk> ognuna delle 2 opzioni ha poi settabili "Risoluzione" e "Frequenza di aggiornamento"
<glpiana> brk, comincia ad attivarlo e vediamo se il programma crasha ancora
<Hiddenlight> salve
<Hiddenlight> c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Hiddenlight
<ubot-it> Hiddenlight: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Hiddenlight> ho Lubuntu 14 quando eseguo apt-get update mi da sempre 404 not found...e ovviamente non riesco ad installare nulla
<brk> Scusate...chi mi stava supportando per il collegamento S-Video ?
<brk> ho dovuto spegnere il PC e riaccenderlo
<glpiana> brk, quando hai attivato l'uscita video?
<brk> ah eccoti...senti cosa è successo
<glpiana> Hiddenlight, dai il comando e metti su pastebin!paste | Hiddenlight
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> !paste | Hiddenlight
<ubot-it> Hiddenlight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brk> su lxrandr ho provato prima a flaggare ANCHE "video", e mi ha dato sul terminale lo stesso messaggio di prima.
<brk> poi ho provato a flaggare SOLO video, e lo schermo del PC è rimasto tutto nero. Non potevo più fare niente
<glpiana> brk, pare non gli piaccia uscire da quella uscita
<brk> Ho spento e riacceso il PC, e adesso FUNZIONA sul TV !!
<glpiana> brk, ah ecco, allora gli piace solo se la vede già collegata in avvio
<brk> O(L'uscita era proprio la EXT-4S
<brk> mah...
<brk> lo strano è
<glpiana> brk, penso che ora con lxrandr tu possa impostare quello che vuoi (ovviamente ti conviene ripristinare l'uscita sullo schemro del portatile, se no poi non vedi più nulla senza tv)
<brk> lo strano è che ora su lxrandr sono flaggate entrambe...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> brk, ma sul portatile non vedi nulla?
<brk> si si, vedo sia PC che TV e su lxrandr infatti sono flaggati entrambi (dicevo che è strano perchè l'ultima cosa che avevo fatto prima di rimanere col PC al buio e il TV blu, era stato di flaggare SOLO video...)
<brk> cmq direi che lo scopo è raggiunto.
<brk> Ora provo a pasticciare un po' con la risoluzione e i colori x vedere se riesco a migliorare...ma non è male
<brk> Grazie 1000. Ciao. Devo fare ancora qualcosa ?
<glpiana> brk, no. l'unica cosa che devi fare quando vuoi usare la tv è accendere il pc con la tv connessa. a meno che ora che l'ha riconosciuta te la lasci usare comunque
<glpiana> mi assento
<brk> ciao. grazie
<Bobbix> Salve come faccio a capire in Ubuntu (14.04) se cron gira e dove ha il suo log?
<Bobbix> Ho messo un piccolo script di prova ma non sembra partire (non parte) e non so il motivo
<fra> Ciao a tutti,
<fra> ho un problema con l'audio del computer, da alsamixer il volume è al massimo (muto disattivo) ma l'audio esce molto basso. Cosa potrebbe essere?
<akis24> fra: dicci la versione di ubuntu  dicci che prove hai fatto  dicci che casse hai collegate interne esterne ecc dacci qualche dettaglio
<Bobbix> Come posso verificare se cron sta girando?
<Bobbix> Se faccio TOP vedo dei task ma non vedo il demone cron (se dovrei vederlo li)
<Bobbix> OK sono riuscito a capire che con ogni probabilità CRON non sta girando... come attivo CRON ??? e faccio ovviamente in modo che parta ad ogni avvio del sistema?
<jester-> Bobbix: se non hai pacioccato i servizi cron è attivo di serie
<Guest20885> Salve io ho un problema di audio, da alsamixer i volumi sono al massimo (muto disattivo) ma il volume esce molto basso
<jester-> Guest20885: pcm in alsamixer è alto?
<Guest20885> scusa, sono nuovo, cosa significa pcm?
<jester-> Guest20885: in alsamixer PCM ha il volume al max?
<Guest20885> si
<jester-> master?
<Guest20885> anche
<jester-> che pc è
<Guest20885> è un hp Pavilion dv6
<jester-> Guest20885: sistema installato?
<Bobbix> jester-: si ma non partono i job... se invece faccio il test da interfaccia grafica dello schedulatore gnome... funziona il comando.
<Bobbix> Ma poi ho visto comunque che CRON è attivo con pid 986 quindi c'è dell'altro
<Guest20885> Ubuntu 14.04 .1 LTS i686
<jester-> Bobbix: cosa hai detto di fare a cron
<Bobbix> Insomma lo script che ho (anche un semplice echo in un file) non funzionano da crontab
<jester-> Bobbix: in cron.cosa ?
<Bobbix> jester-: qualsiasi cosa.. nel mio caso devo far partire una virtualbox ad orario.. .ma anche la echo di un file... cron cosa nulla ho usato il comando cron -e
<Bobbix> con cron -e dovrebbe darmi il crontab dell'utente
<Bobbix> difatti anche via interfaccia gnome lo vede e se faccio test il job parte ... e come se il demone cron non andasse a vedere li
<Bobbix> NON ho alcun log (nemmeno in syslog) che mi aiuti a capire... è tutto nascosco.
<Bobbix> jester-:  comando crontab usato
<Bobbix> 22 12 * * * /home/utente/Documenti/vboxcmd/VMs__Start.sh
<Bobbix> Ovviamente lo script eseguito a mano funziona (così come se eseguito da schedulatore via interfaccia grafica) Gnome Schedule V2.2
<Bobbix> jester-: secondo te cosa sbaglio?
<jester-> !cron | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Guest20885> jester-: il sistema installato è Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS i686
<Bobbix> jester-: la guida l'ho letta e difatti dice di usare crontab -e
<Bobbix> E' quelllo che ho fatto
<Bobbix> jester-: con crontab -l v edo i crontab attivi (e c'è il comando da me schedulato)
<akis24> Guest20885: vai su impostazioni di sistema/Audio" e metti  la spunta su " consentire il superamento del 100% " e vedi se va'
<Guest20885> gia fatto ma alza di molto poco il volume
<jester-> Bobbix: e cosa fa lo script
<Bobbix> Avvia una macchina virtualbox... ma possiamo mettere qualsiasi script che vuoi se per fare una prova
<jester-> Bobbix: fa vedere lo script
<akis24> Guest20885: fai vedere una schermata di alsamixer aperto con tutti i controlli
<akis24> ! image | Guest20885
<ubot-it> Guest20885: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bobbix> NON è piccolo
<Bobbix> Possiamo farne uno di una riga e vedere solo se parte? Perchè ne avevo fatto uno piccolino di una riga che creava un file con una data dentro... e non parte nemmeno quello
<jester-> Bobbix: se lanci lo script a mano ?
<Bobbix> Funziona ovviamente
<Bobbix> Facciamo finta che voglia scrivere "ciao" in un file di testo ad un determinato orario del giorno
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo service cron status
<Bobbix> farei così in ccron start/running, process 986
<Bobbix> Ha il pid 986 quindi gira.. ma è come se ignorasse le mie direttive nel crontab (prova a modificare anche /etc/crontab)
<jester-> Bobbix: il servizio è attivo, quindi o sbagli stringa o li script non è corretto o è un bug
<Bobbix> spero non sia l'ultima ipotesi
<jester-> Bobbix: no si modifica il file a mano
<Bobbix> spero ad un mio errore
<jester-> leggi la guida
<Guest20885> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LF9JGwxSwWa1ZrMPKQZx
<Bobbix> l'ho letta tutta e seguita passo passo (ci sto sopra dalle 9 di stamattina)
<Bobbix> è che cron ignora i file che gli modifico io
<Bobbix> ma non c'è un log? Il syslog non dice nulla
<akis24> Guest20885: ma il master è basso pero' aumenta il volume
<krabador> Guest20885, hai il master al minimo
<Guest20885> si ma si sente lo stesso poco, l'ho abbassato per sbaglio
<jester-> Bobbix: dove leggi che bisogna modificare /etc/crontab
<Guest20885> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uZ7PNxrRdiNAPBj2D9Uz
<Guest20885> ecco qui comunque il volume si sente molto basso
<jester-> Bobbix: hai usato contrab -e ?
<Bobbix> jester-: su altre guide dopo che questa non funzionava.. comunque NON è modificato /etc/crontab in questo momento... solo crontab -e ho fatto
<Bobbix> e con crontab -l vedo le schedulazioni inserite
<jester-> Bobbix: quindi se hai fatto giusto stringa e path dovrebbe eseguire ma perchè aprire una virtuale con contrab?
<akis24> Guest20885: spostati col cursore su pcm  e poi premi il tasto M  e riposta foto
<Bobbix> Il perché non fa parte del problema... ci sono macchine che vengono backuppate ad orario ed è bene che siano spente al momento del backup del disco virtuale.
<Bobbix> Così come è bene che ritornino accese al mattino seguente
<akis24> Guest20885:  lascia stare .. fa' nulla
<Guest20885> akis24: il problema che non capisco perchè si sente cosi basso.?
<Bobbix> Ma aldilà delle VM se non funziona nemmeno una echo il problema resta cron
<jester-> Bobbix: segnala il bug se ritieni sia quello
<Bobbix> Sinceramente? NON sono così presuntuoso... ritengo piuttosto che essendo la prima volta che mi cimento con cron (che è semplice devo dire) mi sfugga qualcosa ... primadi aprire un bug voglio esserne assolutamente certo.
<Bobbix> Così ho chiesto qui una mano agli esperrti.
<jester-> Bobbix: piu che fare come da guida
<Guest20885> akis24: se sul Pcm  premo il tasto M non succede niente
<akis24> Guest20885:  lascia stare .. fa' nulla
<Bobbix> certo... ma sai com'è... voglio prima escludere qualsiasi possibilità... con le cose che capitano in informatica giungere a conclusioni errata è molto più semplice di quanto si immagini.
<jester-> Bobbix: provato a fare sudo service cron stop e poi start?
<Bobbix> no questo no
<jester-> ma se non è l'ora giusta col cazzo che va
<Bobbix> ci provo
<Bobbix> jester-: we grazie
<Bobbix> si ogni volta che provo cambio l'orario mettendo a due o tre minuti dopo l'orario che leggo a sistema
<akis24> Guest20885:  apri il terminale e dai  sudo alsa force-reload  vedi che succede con l'audio
<Bobbix> Cron riavviato ... alle 12:55 deve partire uno script di echo "ciao" >> test.txt
<jester-> Bobbix: quindi adesso mettresti  0 13 sticacc  per aprire alle 13?
<jester-> e facendo restart di cron?
<Bobbix> aspè-- manca un minuto
<jester-> 0 13 * * *
<Bobbix> vedo se parte sto script di echo
<jester-> con gli spazi
<Bobbix> si con gli spazi è in questo momento
<Bobbix> ecco... niente da fare.. non è partito
<Bobbix> ti posto il crontab su pastebin?
<jester-> posta
<Guest20885> akis24: niente audio uguale, ma ti posto.. perchè da errori...fra@fra-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo alsa force-reload
<Guest20885> [sudo] password for fra:
<Guest20885> Terminating processes: 1421 4654
<Guest20885> 4654
<Guest20885> 4654 5978
<Guest20885> 5978
<Guest20885> 5978 7309
<Bobbix> jester-: http://pastebin.com/xD0GyzZ4
<Bobbix> jester-: come puoi vedere.. il comando semplice da provare è quel test.sh il cui contenuto sta sotto... ebbene all'ora indicata il file test.txt non è venuto fuori.
<Bobbix> Se eseguo lo script a mano... il file test.tst appare
<jester-> Bobbix: echo "TEST" >> ~/test.txt
<jester-> lo dovrebbe fare nella home
<Bobbix> jester-: ok
<Bobbix> non ce n'è bisogno
<fra> ask
<Bobbix> ho capito... è la path
<fra> fra@fra-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo alsa force-reload
<fra> [sudo] password for fra:
<fra> Terminating processes: 1421 4654
<fra> 4654
<fra> 4654 5978
<ExPBoy> :(
<Bobbix> jester-:  lui parte dalla home.. per la prova avrei dovuto mettere un path assoluto
<jester-> Bobbix: lui parte da cron
<Bobbix> Probabilmente il problema è "simile" anche per virtualbox... è possibile che lui non riesca a raggiungere la path del comando virtualbox e quindi non parte
<jester-> se non metto il path per l'output si confonde
<Bobbix> jester-:  si infatti test.txt me lo trovo sotto /home
<Bobbix> E' verissimo
<Bobbix> Ora so in che direzione cercare il problema... escluso quindi un malfunzionamento di cron (almeno nellamia installazione)
<Bobbix> jester-: grazie 1000+++
<jester-> Bobbix: :D auguri
<glpiana> Bobbix, ma non fai prima a metterti una sveglia e farlo partire a mano? :D
<Bobbix> Ah certo.. dimenticavo... Auguri
<Bobbix> Ahahahah no no... lo so che scherzi... :-)
<fra> scusate per prima. sono nuovo e non capisco bene, che fare e come. qualcuno puö aiutarmi https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kugG5ZGwQ8muAf9j0sPC
<glpiana> fra, il tuo problema è che non hai audio?
<fra> cioè?
<fra> no è che l'audio anche al massimo da alsamixer è molto basso
<glpiana> fra, oki, fai finta che non abbia scritto nulla. esponi il tuo problema, dando per scontato che noi adesso abbiamo visto l'immagine che hai postato
<glpiana> fra, su che canali hai agito per aumentarlo?
<fra> canali? in che senso?
<glpiana> fra, tu hai aperto alsamixer. essendo un mixer ha dei "canali". un esempio è Master, ma ce ne sono altri
<fra> ok,grazie. ti posto una scherma di alsamixer https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YGz3O4m2TzeuM0v3C0J8
<fra> ho agito su un po tutti i canali
<fra> il canale pcm è normale che non abbia i 00 o MM?
<fra> il problema dell'audio è presente già da qualche anno. Io ho provato a installare altre versioni di Libero... inizialmente funzionava bene.
<fra> non capisco il perchè
<glpiana> libero?
<glpiana> fra, che è libero?
<fra> e linux: ubuntu e mint
<glpiana> fra, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | fra
<ubot-it> fra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9595759/
<glpiana> fra, esci con l'audio in hdmi dalla scheda video o dalla shceda integrata alla motherbpard?
<glpiana> *motherboard
<fra> non capisco cosa devo fare esattamente
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> fra, riprovo: per secernere suono il pc è collegato a delle casse
<glpiana> fra, dove sono queste casse?
<fra> sono all'interno del pc collegate al qualche scheda?
<glpiana> fra, a me lo chiedi? non lo vedo mica il tuo pc :D
<glpiana> è un portatile?
<fra> si
<fra> le casse sono interne del pc
<glpiana> ecco, questa informazione è utile. quindi la scheda in uso è quella interna
<fra> ok.
<fra> si
<glpiana> fra, dalla barra in alto, vicino all'orologio, apri le impostazioni audio (regolazione volume o come si chiama)
<fra> è questa? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uGQyrcZoRn2dkKabA3Bp
<glpiana> fra, esatto, sposta il cursore in alto oltre la riga e vedrai che ti alza il volume oltre il 100%
<glpiana> fra, non esagerare e sentiti qualcosa in sottofondo per decidere dove fermarti
<fra> si, grazie, il volume si alza comunque molto poco, lo si sente a malapena..
<glpiana> fra, in cuffia si sente bene?
<ExPBoy> fra, a questo punto credo sia un èrpblrma di scheda audio
<fra> si,
<fra> con le cuffie va bene!
<fra> che cosa posso fare quindi?
<glpiana> fra, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<fra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9595871/
<glpiana> fra, scrivi: pulseaudio -k
<glpiana> fra, ora scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<fra> allora da: pulseaudio -k non succede nulla. con aplay... si sente sempre l'audio basso
<fra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9595901/
<glpiana> fra, ok, nulla da fare
<fra> è un problema di scheda?
<glpiana> probabile. hai modo di collegarlo in hdmi, chessò, a un televisore?
<fra> al momento no. Perchè
<glpiana> fra, per vedere se in hdmi il volume è alto
<fra> ok.
<fra> Io non capisco perö il mio pc ha due schede audio e hdmi è una?
<glpiana> fra, il tuo pc ha l'uscita video hdmi
<glpiana> e l'uscita hdmi ha anche l'audio
<fra> ok. quindi probabilmente è questa che da problemi?
<glpiana> fra, non lo so, ma provare a vedere se dall'altra il volume è ok potrebbe escludere altro
<fra> ok. quindi quando riesco, devo vedere di collegare il mio pc con un televisore tramite hdmi?
<glpiana> fra, io sta prova la farei
<fra> ok. ma non centra niente con le cuffie, perchè quelle funzionano bene.
<NoooooB> ciao
<glpiana> fra, e quello è strano. le cuffie son gestite dalla stessa scheda che gestisce le casse. non so perchè le cuffie van bene e le casse no. prova a smanettare nelle opzioni di alsamixer
<NoooooB> ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc e vorrei istallare windows sul mio harddisk esterno direttamente dal mio pc con ubuntu
<NoooooB> c'è un modo?
<glpiana> !windows | NoooooB
<ubot-it> NoooooB: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<NoooooB> ho un altra domanda :D
<NoooooB> come re- imposto il bootloader per lasciare solo ubuntu e non la doppia opzione con altri sistemi operativi?
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<NoooooB> grazie
<fra> glpiana grazie per le dritte. provo a smanettare un po con alsamixer. poi appena riesco a collegare il pc al televisore mi rifaccio vivo.
<glpiana> ok
<fra> buona giornata e grazie ancora!
<glpiana> :)
<Enderlike61> salve, ho un problema di installazio di ubuntu con live USB.
<michele993> che problemi?
<Enderlike61> mi da questa schermata di errore:
<Enderlike61> SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 copyright  (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Enderlike61> ERROR : No configuration file found
<Enderlike61> No DEFAULT  or UI configuration directive found!
<Enderlike61> Boot:
<Enderlike61> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<michele993> evidentemente l'installazione non è corretta sulla penna
<michele993> scarica la iso e con unebootin installi sulla penna
<ExPBoy> !usb | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Enderlike61> non so. l'ho creata con lili
<akis24> creala come scritto sulla guida meglio Enderlike61
<Enderlike61> ho già eseguito le istruzioni alla lettera.
<akis24> Enderlike61: e  dove sta scritto di usare lili ?
<akis24> Enderlike61:  da che sistema hai creato la usb ?
<Enderlike61> non c'è scritto
<Enderlike61> windows 7
<akis24> !usbwin | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Enderlike61> ok proverò poi vi informerò se l'operazione sarà andata a buon fine.
<Enderlike61> @ubot-it: la seconda pagina mi da 404 error
<akis24> Enderlike61: scarica il programma  seleziona il file .iso e scrivilo sulla usb
<akis24> Enderlike61: comunque la seconda pagina si apre perfettamente
<gian26> ciao, il pc ci mette molto per avviarsi e quando vado nel cerca della dash ci mette un pò a farmi vedere il menù, probabile che il disco si stia rovinando?
<akis24> gian26: caratteristiche del pc ? versione di ubuntu ?
<gian26> akis24, notebook cpu i5, 4 Gb di ram, 2 Gb di video Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<akis24> gian26: hai notato qualche problema al pc ?  ripulito il sistema  ?
<akis24> !pulireubuntu | gian26
<ubot-it> gian26: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<gian26> akis24, non ho notato problemi e ho pulito utilizzando Bleachbit e anche con sudo
<akis24> gian26:  non si spiega allora il rallentamento  a meno di eventuali problemi al disco
<gian26> akis24, era quello che avevo chiesto in precedenza, come faccio a vedere se c'è qualche problema? andando in gestione dischi mi dice " il disco è ok"
<akis24> gian26: sembra tutto a posto non avrei idea
<gian26> akis24, aver dedicato 4 gb alla partizione swap è eccessivo?
<akis24> gian26: diciamo che di solito sono adeguati  anche se  tu hai abbastanza ram in proporzione non credo verra' usata la swap
<Enderlike61> ho creato la penna usb come da voi indicato, orariavvio il pc con la penna dentro giusto?
<akis24> gian26: prova da live e vedi in proporzione come gira tenendo conto della differenza tra quella installata e il disco live
<akis24> Enderlike61: ovviamente si ma devi impostare il boot da usb dal bios o selezionarlo all'avvio se possibile
<Enderlike61> si il boot è gia impostayo.
<Enderlike61> Mi da lo stesso errore.
<akis24> Enderlike61: posta uno screen fai una foto
<akis24> !image | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pinguossum> we ciao!
<mk941> ciao ragazzi!
<mk941> volevo sapere ... come faccio x installare simple scan su ubuntu?
<simobuntu77> ciao mk941
<mk941> :)
<mk941> cioè io volevo provare l'ultima versione stabile
<mk941> perchè dicono che abbia nuovi driver
<mk941> e nuove funzioni
<simobuntu77> apri il terminale: ctrl+alt+t e digiti simple-scan
<mk941> aspetta io ho trovato i PPA d robert Ancell
<mk941> e mi dice che il pacchetto non rispetta dipendenze...
<mk941> eccc
<Enderlike61> adesso vi invio il link.
<mk941> grazie! ^_^
<panda> ciao, ho formattato il mio hd
<Enderlike61> https://imageshack.us/my/images
<Guest36004> era diviso in due parti
<Guest36004> lle ho eliminate
<mk941> poovero hard disk!
<Guest36004> ed ora non ubuntu non lo rileva pi\
<mk941> oddio
<mk941> ascolta
<Guest36004> come faccio per farlo rilevare nuovamente_
<mk941> hai skype?
<mk941> casomai t aiuto io
<mk941> :)
<Guest36004> sono con una versione live di ubuntu
<Enderlike61> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<mk941> si certo
<glpiana> mk941, per cortesia non offrire aiuto privato su questo canale
<Guest36004> perche- ho formattato l harddisk del pc
<mk941> ok
<mk941> ma se volessi aiutare qualcuno come devo fare? sono nuovo nelle chat IRC
<mk941> mai usate....
<glpiana> Enderlike61, se vuoi mostrarci una immagine devi prendere il link pubblico dell'imagine su imageshack
<glpiana> mk941, allora guarda come funziona per un pochino :)
<mk941> :)
<Guest36004> forse ce l ho fatta
<Guest36004> gpart trova l harddiso
<Guest36004> e gli butto una partizione sopra
<mk941> ;)
<mk941> bene
<glpiana> Guest36004, in teoria potevi farlo in afse di installazione
<mk941> ascoltate... volevo sapere se potrei aiutare la comunità con le mie conoscenze sui Bitcoin
<mk941> :)
<glpiana> !chat  mk941
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat  mk941'
<glpiana> !chat | mk941
<ubot-it> mk941: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Enderlike61> ubot: !ubot aiuto non riesco a esegure l'installazione dì ubuntu
<krabador> !installazione | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Enderlike61> mi dà questa schermata
<Enderlike61> SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 copyright  (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Enderlike61> ERROR : No configuration file found
<Enderlike61> No DEFAULT  or UI configuration directive found!
<Enderlike61> Boot:
<enzotib> Enderlike61, come hai creato la pendrive?
<Enderlike61> un momento
<Enderlike61> Universal USB Installer 1.9.5.8
<enzotib> Enderlike61, che ISO di ubuntu hai usato?
<Enderlike61> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<Enderlike61> da qualche parte ho letto che bisogna rinominare la cartella isolinux in syslinux
<Enderlike61> può essere giusto
<Enderlike61> ?
<enzotib> uhm, strano, io proverei ancora, magari per qualche motivo non è venuta bene la pendrive
<enzotib> Enderlike61, non credo che serva rinominare niente, non mi risulta
<Enderlike61> io ho già provato diverse volte in tempi antecedenti.
<enzotib> Enderlike61, non hai qualche computer già con Linux?
<enzotib> o con Mac?
<Enderlike61> No, è da poco che ho questo pc
<Enderlike61> esso ha windows7
<scienziatus> scusate se mi intrometto... non parte la live da penna usb?
<Enderlike61> esatto mi errore
<enzotib> Enderlike61, la ISO che hai scaricato ha la checksum corretta?
<Enderlike61> scusa l'ignoranza, ma cos'è una checksum?
<Bobbix> Qualcuno conosce gnome-scheduler?
<Bobbix> Sapete dove va a mettere le configurazioni "particolari"? Ha fatto delle modifiche al mio crontab e ora ho un comando differente dal mio anche se il mio viene eseguito,... ma non so da dove lo peschi
<enzotib> !md5 | Enderlike61
<ubot-it> Enderlike61: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Enderlike61> magari è wubi che da fastidio?
<scienziatus> ti da "errore" oppure appare una schermata nera con scritto qualcosa di simile "failed to load file etc etc"?
<Enderlike61> mi scrive questo:
<enzotib> Enderlike61, stai usando Wubi?
<Enderlike61> SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 copyright  (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Enderlike61> ERROR : No configuration file found
<Enderlike61> No DEFAULT  or UI configuration directive found!
<Enderlike61> Boot:
<simobuntu77> dopo boot...semplicemente prova a scrivere live e dai INVIO
<Enderlike61> ok adesso provo
<simobuntu77> dopo qualche istante dovrebbe ripartire
<Enderlike61> scrivendo live mi dice Cloud not find kernel image: live
<Enderlike61> cosa faccio...
<simobuntu77> mmmm.... ho risolto diverse volte digitando llive.. ma in questo caso forse dovresti rifare la pendrive
<simobuntu77> "live"
<enzotib> Enderlike61, stai usando Wubi? prima hai parlato di wubi
<Enderlike61> no però nella chiavetta è presente wubi
<simobuntu77> hai inserito la penna e riavviato vero?
<Enderlike61> si
<enzotib> quello (purtroppo) è uno dei file che fanno parte della ISO
<Enderlike61> perché purtroppo?
<enzotib> perché wubi è fonte solo di problemi
<Enderlike61> quindi lo elimino?
<simobuntu77> hahaha sarà x via di Mai-crosoft :D
<Enderlike61> hahahahha
<enzotib> finché sta lì e non lo usi è OK
<Enderlike61> tempo fa l'ho usato... fa problemi?
<enzotib> Enderlike61, ti suggerisco di controllare la checksum
<simobuntu77> si..vero
<simobuntu77> il tuo pc è 32bit :D o 64bit?
<Enderlike61> 32
<simobuntu77> ok
<Enderlike61> devo controllare il file md5sum?
<enzotib> Enderlike61, hai letto la pagina che ti ho linkato?
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Enderlike61> si ma dove trovo quella stringa?
<Enderlike61> pazzesco, programmo in c++ e mi blocco per questo...
<enzotib> Enderlike61, vai oltre "Verifica dell'impronta"  e "Su Windows"
<Enderlike61> allora apro il file md5sum, che è un blocco note.
<Enderlike61> poi ci sono quatro righe
<Enderlike61> poi?
<enzotib> Enderlike61, ma di che parli? fai il favore di leggere la guida, per bene
<pinguossum> huaha :P
<pinguossum> asp... ma è un pc con Efi?
<pinguossum> Uefi
<Enderlike61> quanto dovrebbe pesre ubuntu(l'iso)
<Enderlike61> ?
<enzotib> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso è  di 970M
<Enderlike61> ok
<pinguossum> noooo simobuntuuuuuuuuuu77
<Bobbix> Hola... sempre io.. come si fa a schedulare l'avvio di una applicazione X (grafica) sotto gnome con CRONTAB ?
<enzotib> pinguossum, per cortesia
<pinguossum> :P sorry
<enzotib> Bobbix, aggiungi in cima al crontab la riga: DISPLAY=:0
<Bobbix> enzotib: ti amo
<enzotib> prova prima di dirlo
<Bobbix> Avevo già trovato un suggerimento simile ma me lo faceva mettere sulla riga di comando tipo export DISPLAY=:0 && comando
<Bobbix> (non funzionava)
<Bobbix> Forse aggiunto in testa magari.. .te lo dico tra un minuto esatto
<Bobbix> enzotib: ora te lo posso dire.. TI AMO ! Ahahah funziona alla grande.
<enzotib> bene :)
<Bobbix> enzotib: non hai nemmeno idea delle rogne che avevo su sta cosa.
<enzotib> Bobbix, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/24609/crontab-non-funziona
<enzotib> Bobbix, lì c'è anche XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority, ma in realtà serve solo per alcune cose, per esempio notify-send
<Enderlike61> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare il link per l'installazione di winMD5Sum?
<Enderlike61> perfavore?
<Bobbix> enzotib: senti posso farti un'altra domanda?
<Bobbix> enzotib: secondo te se ho una share linux controllata da samba e assoggettata ad un dominio AD... posso accedervi da un normale utente della macchina linux locale?
<Bobbix> Riesco ad accedervi solo da utenti AD ... quindi solo da windows e da root di linux... altri utenti locali no
<Enderlike61> ignorate la mia richiesta, gia fatto
<enzotib> Bobbix, non uso samba e non ne capisco molto, immagino che l'utente linux debba essere mappato in qualche modo su un utente del dominio con la giusta password
<Bobbix> ehhh lo temo anch'io (è normale)
<Bobbix> vabbè... è che una share locale che non è accessibile da utenti locali mi pare un po una forzatura
<Enderlike61> allora, winMd5sum mi dice che sono diversi, ma comparandoli a vista tra la lista di ubuntu e il mio codice.
<Enderlike61> cosa devo fare?
<Enderlike61> chiedo a te enzotib
<Enderlike61> no ok il sumcheck è uguale, avevo sbagliato io.
<enzotib> Enderlike61, rileggi quello che hai scritto, forse hai mancato qualcosa
<enzotib> ok
<Enderlike61> però sta di fatto che ancora mi da errore...
<enzotib> allora in tal caso non so dirti, prova qualche altro programma, per esempio Unetbootin
<Enderlike61> anche con quello mi dava errore, pure con lili.
<Enderlike61> Non so che pesci prendere...
<enzotib> Enderlike61, procurati un DVD e masterizzalo
<Enderlike61> e se non funzionasse?
<enzotib> ci fasciamo la testa prima del necessario?
<Enderlike61> cosa devo usare per masterizzare la iso su cd?
<Enderlike61> dvd pardon.
<enzotib> Enderlike61, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Enderlike61> poi vi informo
<Enderlike61> come faccio ad accedere ai bios per mettere al primo posto i dvd?
<Carlin0> Enderlike61, quando avvi dovrebbe apparire quale tasto premere per il bios setup i + comuni sono canc e F2
<Enderlike61> ok poi?
<Carlin0> poi varia da un pc all'altor
<Carlin0> poi cerchi boot e metti il lettore primo
<Enderlike61> problema...
<Enderlike61> non mi fa modificare le priorità
<Carlin0> sicuro ?
<Enderlike61> si
<Carlin0> non indica che tasti premere per cambiarla ?
<Raf0471> ciao a tutti
<Raf0471> ho un problema di lentezza trasferimento con USB in kubuntu 14.... qualcuno puo' aiutare?
<Enderlike61> indica +,-,e i numeri da 1 a 5 ma se li premo emette un suono
<Carlin0> Enderlike61, guarda se per caso durante l'avvio ti indica di premere un tasto per il boot menù
<Carlin0> Enderlike61, quindi il modo c'è devi solo capire quali tasti premere
<Enderlike61> si me lo dice
<Enderlike61> f12
<Carlin0> f12 boot menù?
<Carlin0> bene usa quello allora
<Enderlike61> multiboot menù
<Raf0471> ho un problema di lentezza trasferimento con USB in kubuntu 14.... qualcuno puo' aiutare?
<Enderlike61> ora mi da ide cd optiarc DVD rw ad-754
<Enderlike61> e
<Enderlike61> IDE HDD: WDC WD1200BEVS-07LATO
<Carlin0> dvd o cd
<Raf0471> help!
<Carlin0> selezioni con le frecce e premi invio
<Enderlike61> nel primo mi scrive, precisamente IDE CD: Optiarc DVD RW AD-754
<Carlin0> scegli quello
<Carlin0> hai un dvd rw nel lettore credo
<Enderlike61> no non ho niente
<Raf0471> ho un problema di lentezza trasferimento con USB in kubuntu 14.... qualcuno puo' aiutare?
<Carlin0> cmq scegli quello
<Enderlike61> mi a portato all'avvio di windows.
<Carlin0> Enderlike61, e che centra win col dvd ?  mi spiace devo andare
<Enderlike61> non ne ho idea.
<Carlin0> Enderlike61, ti ha portato all'avvio di win perchè forse non c'era nulla nel lettore
<Carlin0> metti il dvd nel lettore e rifai
<Carlin0> cmq devo andare ciao
<Enderlike61> a ok
<ciccione> ciao
<ciccione> ho un problema di lentezza trasferimento con USB in kubuntu 14.... qualcuno puo' aiutare?
<Carlin0> Raf0471 cambiato nick ?
<ciccione> sì ero uscito e poi non mi prendeva più lo stesso :)
<ciccione> e poi ciccione è più simptico
<ciccione> almeno per me :)
<ciccione> cmq nessuno ha o ha avuto questo probelma?
<Carlin0> prova a ripassare al momento non c'è nessuno e io non uso kubuntu
<ciccione> ok grazie mille!
<andrea75> buona sera a tutti. Avevo a suo tempo istallato kubuntu sul mio portatile come unico so, ora sto per regalare quel pc come posso togliere kubuntu e reistallare seven di windows? grazie
<MetalT> Ciao! Posso esporre un problema/dubbio? (Spero sia la chat giusta)
<Chertan> !chiedi | MetalT
<ubot-it> MetalT: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MetalT> Ciao a tutti, dunque: ho installato tempo fa ubuntu 14.04 LTS (penso con ambiente Gnome). Successivamente dovetti sostituirlo tramite codice da terminale con Kubuntu; questo a causa del peso eccessivo del primo che mi causava forti lag. Poi tutto bene. Ora però ogni tanto ho problemi con alcune app che non si aprono, lo vedo un po' più appesantito.
<MetalT>  Se vado sulle info di sistema ho però ancora ubuntu: come posso avere il Kubuntu in toto e non solo l'ambiente grafico (che di per se non è cambiato)? Non vorrei ci fosse conflitto o qualcosa del genere. Vorrei ripristinarlo ex novo con kubuntu puro. Spero di essermi spiegato. ;-) Grazie.
<bicz> W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<bicz> ignoro cosa sia qualcuno lo sa? mi da errore quando carico l'aggiornamenti
<ugone> MetalT, ma vuoi reinstallare?
<bicz> cambiato server e risolto
<MetalT> Intendi come se fosse una installazione da capo del sistema? Io vorrei che su info di sistema ci sia la versione che decido. IN questo momento pur avendo Kubuntu non mi appare in info di sistema.
<panormus> ciao a trutti
<panormus> tutti
<ugone> non saprei come farti fare MetalT
<panormus> posso chiedere qui perchè non riesco ad installare la nuova versione di ubuntu?
<MetalT> provo a scaricare la versione e sostituirla da capo? resetto tutto e via?
<ugone> se resetti tutto e via di sicuro mettendo kubuntu poi lo hai pulito
<ugone> ma probabilmente c'è una strada meno drastica
<ugone> panormus, chiedi
<panormus> ciao ugone
<MetalT> Va bene, grazie mille comunque, penso che farò così però. BUONA SERATA E BUONE FESTE! =) Grazie ;)
<panormus> ho provato ad installare la nuova versione di ubuntu su un netbook acer ma mi dice che la kernel della cpu non è adatta
<panormus> una cosa del genere
<ugone> che versione hai scaricato panormus ?
<panormus> 14,10
<ugone> si ma la 32 o la 64?
<ugone> il processore del portatile cosa è?
<panormus> azz questo non l'ho notato
<ugone> o per esser + esatti che acer è?
<panormus> allora sarà quello il problema...
<ugone> si
<panormus> si è uno dei primi,,,,girava xp
<parmola> chi puo aiutarmi ho installato ultima vers. ubuntu su disco esterno ma il boot da usb nonva
<ugone> panormus, scarica la 32
<panormus> provo quella grazie mille
<ugone> :-)
<cristian_c> parmola,
<cristian_c> parmola, la live dove si trovava?
<parmola> ho masterizzato la iso e poi ho seguito l-istallazione passo passo
<cristian_c> parmola, sì, ma dove l'hai masterizzata?
<parmola> su un dvd normale ma penso che il probl. sia il boot da chiavetta
<cristian_c> parmola, quindi riesci ad eseguire il boot da dvd?
<parmola> si quello funziona  ma nel bios ho messo prima l-usb
<cristian_c> parmola, hai eseguito l'installazione da live?
<parmola> non so cosa e live sono poco esperto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> parmola, quando hai fatto il boot da dvd, nel menù che è apparso hai scelto 'prova' o 'installa'?
<parmola> ho scelto prova e poi da li ho cliccato l-icona installa
<cristian_c> quindi hai fatto l'installazione in modalità live
<cristian_c> parmola, avvia la live
<cristian_c> da dvd
<cristian_c> parmola, poi dalla live collega il disco usb
<cristian_c> e infine postami un'immagine di gparted
<parmola> cosa e
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<parmola> ringrazio tutti ma x me e troppo difficile Grazie
<nome> gfdgdg
<nome> qqqqq
<Alfasus> modo -q $~a
<Alfasus> salve
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> <Alfasus> modo -q $~a
<cristian_c> ?
<Alfasus> abbiamo cercato qualche giorno fa di recuperare un pc che in partenza andava in "grub rescue"
<Alfasus> sotto la tua guida abbiamo recuperato i sistemi che sono sul primo disco,
<Alfasus> ma non il kubuntu, che utilizzavo normalmente, che si trova sul secondo disco.
<Alfasus> OK, sentiamo dopo
<pa> ho installato un pacchetto con dpkg -i --force-all per ignorare alcune dipendenze che non volevo installare.
<pa> adesso pero quando lancio apt-get , si lamenta che ci sono unmet dependencies
<pa> come faccio a mettere quel pacchetto in ignore o qualcosa del genere?
<lorenzo19> salve, qualcuno puo aiutarmi con un problema nell'installazione di ps3mediaserver?
<enzotib> pa, le dipendenze sono necessarie, non puoi non installarle
<ShlomoNewman> HO INSTALLATO eclipse che vorrei utilizzare per piccole modifiche files html, ero stato indirizzato su aptana ma non so andare avanti. Se mi date cortesemente aiuto
<fabio_cc> !eclipse | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<ShlomoNewman> sono andato dove ha detto @ubot-it, devo usasre gedit e poi "Creare con un editor di testo e i privilegi di amministratore il file /usr/local/bin/eclipse ed incollarvi dentro le seguenti righe:
<ShlomoNewman> "
<fabio_cc> ShlomoNewman, eclipse è già installato?
<ShlomoNewman> si eclipse 3.8
<fabio_cc> ShlomoNewman, allora se vuoi aptana devi scaricarti il plugin e poi installarlo in eclipse, ma questo non riguarda direttamente il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ShlomoNewman> posso andare nella chat #ubuntu-it-chat o faccio richieste troppo banali, mi dispiace infastidire ?
<fabio_cc> ShlomoNewman, certamente, ci mancherebbe
<bud> buonasera a tutti... stavo aggiornando linux
<bud> e alla fine dell'aggiornamento mi da questo errore "warning: no support for locale: it_it.utf8 "
<bud> cosa vuol dire???
<cristian_c> bud, stavi aggiornando il kernel?
<bud> ho dato i soliti comandi apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> bud, e si è piantato mentre aggiornavi il kernel?
<bud> no no ha finito lìaggiornamento però mentre aggiornava ha dato questo messaggio
<cristian_c> bud, scusa, ma allora cosa c'entra il kernel?
<bud> ma infatti non ti ho parlato di kernel
<bud> ho chiesto cm mai ha dato quell'errore
<cristian_c> <bud> buonasera a tutti... stavo aggiornando linux
<cristian_c> linux = kernel
<bud> vabbè linux intendevo linux mint :D
<cristian_c> bud, posta l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> !buntu | bud
<ubot-it> bud: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<bud> vabbè no problem.... buona serata
<Pit988> Buonasera, ho appena installato per la prima volta Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio dell xps e nonostante sembri funzionare tutto correttamente la retroilluminazione è al minimo e non riesco a vedere niente. Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<jester-> Pit988: se prendi una pila e illumini lo scchermo?
<jester-> Pit988: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10735934
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-23
<Sonbruno> Quando masterizzo pib.zip di ubuntu  ISO con Windows tramite Passcape ISO Burner, non riesce  perchè il file è di 987 MB  e il disco ne è di 700 MB, che fare? grazie
<krabador> Sonbruno, usare un dvd
<Sonbruno> però Passcape ISO Bunner non accetta  il DVD, grazie
<krabador> problemi di quel software
<krabador> ce n'è di zozzeria in giro
<krabador> sempre che il tuo masterizzatore sia un masterizzatore dvd
<LostInMyHead> che windows hai?
<Sonbruno> Ho wuindows XP con masterizzatore DVD
<krabador> !iso | Sonbruno
<ubot-it> Sonbruno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> Sonbruno, segui questo, per masterizzare una iso ubuntu
<krabador> da windows
<krabador> Sonbruno, cosa dovrebbe essere pib.zip ?
<Sonbruno> è il file zip di unbuntu 14.04.1
<krabador> Sonbruno, scarica la iso dal sito
<krabador> Sonbruno, carichi poi la guida che ti ho postato
<krabador> e masterizzi tranquillamente
<Sonbruno> a io l'ho scaricato dal sito di Ubuntu,
<Sonbruno> certame, la guida non prevede XP,
<krabador> Sonbruno, dal sito ubuntu , non fa scaricare lo zip
<krabador> ma la iso
<krabador> Sonbruno, per xp , scarica pure il software imagerecorder
<krabador> dallo stesso link della guida
<Sonbruno> grazie,  proverò domanimattina, ciao
<Alfasus> nnn
<akis24> giorno
<aleritty> Ciao a tutti! Non riesco a risolvere un problema con lo strano UEFI del mio nuovo portatile! Seguo le guide, installo, riavvio e va! Al secondo riavvio (sempre al secondo) invece si pianta con il solito messaggio "no boot media found". Indipendentemente da boot repair o altro...
<akis24> aleritty: fai vedere uno screen del disco con gparted
<akis24> !image | aleritty
<ubot-it> aleritty: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aleritty> akis scusa, non mi è suonata la notifica
<aleritty> akis: http://imgur.com/lZL41La
<glpiana> ola
<aleritty> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao aleritty
<aleritty> akis: ora stavo pensando di reinstallare senza criptare, tanto per eliminare un livello di complessità (anche se non è quello il problema, si schianta prima di grub)
<glpiana> aleritty, che problema hai? il log non è ancora aggiornato
<aleritty> glpiana, ho un UEFI che fa un ciocco strano... [ironia ON] Eppure è strano, funzionano così bene di solito! [ironia off]
<glpiana> cioè?
<aleritty> glpiana: io installo, riavvio e funziona tutto. Spengo il pc, lo riaccendo (o faccio reboot) ed al secondo reboot si pianta prima del boot dicendo "no bootable media found"
<aleritty> sempre al secondo reboot! Il primo dopo l'installazione va senza problemi
<aleritty> non andasse nemmeno il primo capirei... ma al secondo mi risulta strano! Se faccio boot repair, idem, riparte esattamente una volta e mai più
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> aleritty, quanti dischi hai nel pc?
<glpiana> fisici intendo
<aleritty> glpiana: 1 solo
<glpiana> aleritty, pc fisso?
<aleritty> glpiana: è un laptop, toshiba satellite L50-a1-d6
<aleritty> non ho trovato documentazione in merito ma magari voi sapete meglio dove guardare (oltretutto sono dalla live)
<ExPBoy> aleritty, hai dual boot con windows?
<aleritty> ExPBoy: no, ho cancellato tutto il disco per bene e rifatto la tabella delle partizioni per sicurezza
<ExPBoy> eh
<aleritty> (non andava prima di ricrearla e non va dopo)
<ExPBoy> quindi ubuntu non c'entra nulla
<glpiana> aleritty, come hai impostato il bios ora riguardo a uefi?
<aleritty> ExPBoy: ovviamente non andava è riferito ad ubuntu
<aleritty> glpiana: in questo momento sono in modalità UEFI, il mio UEFI non ha impostazioni per il secure boot (è sempre attivo immagino) ed ho tolto il "fast startup"
<aleritty> glpiana: anche io pensavo al secureboot, però il primo riavvio lo fa (anche se con il messaggino "booting in insecure mode"
<aleritty> glpiana: come dicevo, volevo fare un tentativo senza luks così elimino uno strato di complessità ma se avete altre idee aspetto
<aleritty> il paste do boot repair intanto è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9597114/ (l'ultimo dei tanti)
<glpiana> aleritty, il messaggioche ottieni al boot è "no bootable media found", non mi pare sia un messaggio tipico di grub
<aleritty> glpiana: infatti non lo è, si schianta prima di grub
<aleritty> eppure il primo riavvio lo fa. Il secondo non trova più grub (immagino)
<glpiana> aleritty, mi concentrerei su altro. leggo che sul tuo pc chi ha ancora windows oltre ad ubuntu ha il problema che gli parte comuqnue windows
<glpiana> aleritty, tenuto conto che tu windows non ce l'hai sembrerebbe venisse comunque cercato, da cui il no bootable pappappero
<aleritty> glpiana: si perchè bisogna togliere il fastboot
<glpiana> aleritty, anche senza fastboot a quanto dicono
<aleritty> glpiana: quindi èil mio UEFI che va a cercare qualcosa di strano che non c'è! Diamine sto coso non crea un log da qualche parte?
<glpiana> aleritty, che versione hai messo? 14.04 o 14.10?
<aleritty> glpiana: la cosa che mi lascia sconcertato è che il primo avvio lo fa!
<aleritty> glpiana: 14.10
<aleritty> (la cui chiavetta oltretutto la avevo creata per partire solo in UEFI, quindi ora devo rifarla se installo in legacy mode)
<glpiana> aleritty, mi puoi dare l'output di sudo fdisk -l ?
<aleritty> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9602129/
<aleritty> glpiana: il primo loop è perchè sono da live adesso
<glpiana> aleritty, scrivi nel terminale: sudo moutn /dev/sda1 /mnt           e poi guarda se in mount hai EFI e nel caso dammi ls /mnt/EFI
<glpiana> anzi, ls /mnt/EFI/Boot
<aleritty> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9602140/
<glpiana> aleritty, dammi un cat /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi          vediamo se è leggibile
<aleritty> glpiana: non è un binario?
<aleritty> glpiana: nettamente binario
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> akis24, prova con: diff /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.grb
<aleritty> sono differenti, non credo sia il caso di andare di verbose
<glpiana> aleritty, no, non è il caso. ma era quello che mi interessava sapere. hai voglia di fare una prova? io non son pratico di uefi, non avendolo. ma vorrei farti provare a ripristinare il .grb al posto di bootx64.efi
<aleritty> no problem, faccio subito
<aleritty> tanto già adesso non parte
<glpiana> aleritty, tu hai detto che avevi pulito tutto, formattando tutto il disco. avevi toccato anche sta partizione di EFI?
<jofor> Salve Openshot nel rendering non riproduce l'audio
<aleritty> glpiana: subito no, poi continuava a non partire allora ho cancellato tutto e fatto ricreare all'installer del 14.10. Non andava lo stesso, allora fatta ricreare da boot repair, idem con patate
<ExPBoy> che casino
<glpiana> aleritty, oki, quindi se anche facciamo danno la si può ricreare, giusto?
<aleritty> glpiana: se non si può il danno lo avevo già fatto prima
<aleritty> glpiana: :-D
<glpiana> aleritty, spetta
<glpiana> aleritty, => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<aleritty> glpiana: non mi muovo
<glpiana> aleritty, avevi visto sta riga?
<aleritty> glpiana: era nel log di boot-repair?
<aleritty> glpiana: no, ma dovrebbe avere solo il fake mbr... è una gpt
<glpiana> aleritty, sì
<aleritty> glpiana: ah ok, la avevo interpretata come sda = chiavetta ed sdb = disco visto che ero da live... ma in effetti non ha senso
<glpiana> aleritty, hai provato la classica procedura di ripristino di grub da live?
<aleritty> glpiana: no, ho lasciato fare a boot-repair (che me lo fa disinstallare e reinstallare visto il log)
<glpiana> aleritty, allora se ti va proviamo a ripristinare in maniera classica
<glpiana> aleritty, anzitutto smonta /dev/sda1: sudo umount /mnt
<aleritty> glpiana, ok procedo!
<aleritty> glpiana: stavo provando a "sudo glpiana /dev/sda1
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> aleritty, che cosa hai in /dev/sda2?
<aleritty> glpiana: grub
<aleritty> glpiana spetta il paste
<aleritty> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9602249/
<aleritty> glpiana: però non ha il flag di boot quella partizione
<glpiana> aleritty, non serve nessun flag di boot a ubuntu
<glpiana> comunque quella è boot, ok
<glpiana> smonta di nuovo e cominciamo
<aleritty> glpiana: ok
<aleritty> glpiana: pronti! Quando vuoi tu! E grazie mille!
<glpiana> aleritty, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<glpiana> aleritty, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> aleritty, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> aleritty, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> aleritty, dimmi quando li hai dati tutti e 4
<aleritty> spe che devo aprire il luks
<aleritty> glpiana: sono chrootato
<glpiana> aleritty, oki, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<aleritty> glpiana: non sono chrootato... "sudo unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<glpiana> avevi detto di esserlo
<glpiana> aleritty, la usb ha la stessa architettura del sistema installato?
<aleritty> glpiana: perchè ne ero convinto :-D
<aleritty> glpiana: certo, amd64 sennò niente uefi
<glpiana> aleritty, ha montato in bind tutte e tre le directory di cui sopra?
<aleritty> glpiana: ok, non avevo copiato resolv.conf
<glpiana> sei in chroot ora?
<aleritty> glpiana: montato /boot
<glpiana> aleritty, grub-install /dev/sda
<aleritty> glpiana: perdono maestro è stata una piccola dimenticanza!
<glpiana> aleritty, non ho mai copiato resolv.conf in vita mia per fare chroot :)
<aleritty> glpiana: io si, così ho anche accesso alla rete
<aleritty> glpiana: Installing for x86_64-efi platform
<aleritty> glpiana: grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<aleritty> glpiana: dentro /boot/efi non dovevo montare /dev/sda1?
<glpiana> aleritty, ti ho detto che non ho esperienza di efi. montala
<aleritty> glpiana: nemmeno io in realtà, altrimenti (probabilmente) non avrei questo casino (o probabilmente si)
<aleritty> glpiana: ma ti risultano perdite di performance se installo in legacy? cioè, sto coso lo sto odiando... se non mi cambia nulla lo butto in legacy ed installo così
<glpiana> aleritty, vediamo se si risolve così, nel caso passi a legacy
<aleritty> glpiana: senza nulla togliere alla tua gentilezza ed al fatto che mi stai facendo un favore! Anzi grazie
<aleritty> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> aleritty, se hai montato efi prova di nuovo il grub-install /dev/sda
<aleritty> glpiana: montando /dev/sda1 in /boot/efi sta installando
<aleritty> glpiana: installation finished no error reported
<glpiana> aleritty, ora dai update-grub2
<aleritty> glpiana: ok, ha trovato 3.16.0-23 ed ha aggiunto "boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<glpiana> aleritty, bene, ora dai exit per uscire da chroot
<aleritty> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> magari dovevamo smontare quello che avevi montato in chroot
<aleritty> glpiana: non fare "mmm"
<glpiana> aleritty, stavo meditando
<glpiana> aleritty, no, dai, smontiamo e via
<glpiana> aleritty, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<aleritty> glpiana: ma si posso smontare anche da qui
<glpiana> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> e poi riavvii e vediamo che succede
<glpiana> allontanati dal portatile però e togli la roba che può prendere fuoco facilemtne
<akis24> lol
<aleritty> glpiana: non capisco, è successo questo http://goo.gl/Vy2rc8
<glpiana> aleritty, capita
<aleritty> glpiana: se va devo fare un doppio reboot quindi ci vediamo tra almeno 5 minuti
<glpiana> aleritty, ma tanto è natale, te ne arriverà uno sotto l'albero :D
<aleritty> glpiana: sono io che metto i regali sotto l'albero!!! (ebbene si, hai aiutato babbo natale)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> nel caso "ricordati degli amici"
<aleritty> glpiana: reboot!
<aleritty_2> glpiana:sono collegato anche dal fisso!
<glpiana> aleritty_2, hai provato diversi reboot e a spegnerlo?
<aleritty_2> glpiana:ha fatto lo stesso ciocco di sempre: primo reboot tutto ok, secondo reboot non c'era più grub
<glpiana> e poi?
<aleritty_2> glpiana:ho reinstallato grub come abbiamo fatto ed ho verificato che ogni avvio "se lo perde"
<aleritty_2> glpiana:qui è qualcosa che ha a che fare con questo specifico UEFI secondo me
<glpiana> cerchiamo qualcosa
<aleritty_2> glpiana: mi sembra di essermi approfittato anche troppo della tua pazienza
<glpiana> tranquillo
<aleritty_2> glpiana non c'è un modo di settare il mbr a read only?
<glpiana> non saprei
<glpiana> aleritty_2, boh, non trovo nulla. potresti metterlo in legacy, rifare il ripristino di grub e vedere se si avvia regolarmente
<glpiana> aleritty_2, non so che differenza in preestazione ci possa essere tra legacy e uefi, ma penso porprio che non ce ne siano
<aleritty_2> se lo metto in legacy non credo parta perchè il disco è gpt quindi devo ripartizionare tutto
<aleritty_2> glpiana:se non ci sono differenze di prestazione allora vorrei capire perchè dovrei switchare a uefi visto che è il figlio del demonio (almeno questo uefi in particolare)
<aleritty_2> glpiana:scusate il doppio nick, ne lascio uno solo
<aleritty_2> glpiana:ma sai che forse la sola copia dell'efi.grb sul .efi risolve? senza reinstallare grub... ora verifico
<glpiana> aleritty_2, prova
<aleritty_2> glpiana:almeno magari lascio qualche info utile nel canale
<glpiana> ok
<aleritty_2> glpiana: che tu sappia dalla chiavetta in modalità UEFI non posso installare "legacy"?
<glpiana> aleritty_2, modalità uefi la chiavetta? in che senso?
<aleritty_2> glpiana: la live adesso è bootata in modalità UEFI, quindi se installo crea il disco in modalità GPT e non msdos, magari c'era qualche flag sconosciuto ai più per farlo creare lo stesso in modalità "legacy"
<glpiana> aleritty_2, il sistema era impostato su uefi quando hai fatto il boot. quello intendi?
<aleritty_2> glpiana:eh si
<glpiana> aleritty_2, ma tu vai nel bios, metti legacy e provi a fare il boot del pc senza chiavetta. se non va avviii da chiavetta e fai ripristino di grub
<aleritty_2> glpiana:mm... mi sa che devo proprio ripartizionare invece perchè cambia il tipo di tabella delle partizioni ahimè
<glpiana> aleritty_2, ma prova a riavviare direttamente sul pc dopo aver messo legacy. male che vada è stato un tentativo in più
<aleritty_2> glpiana: lo ho fatto e mi da il solito "bootable media not found"
<glpiana> aleritty_2, ora fai il ripristino di grub in stallando in mbr di /dev/sda
<aleritty_2> glpiana:io ci provo ma guarda che cambia proprio il tipo di tabella delle partizioni
<glpiana> stavo leggendo, non so nulla al riguardo
<aleritty_2> glpiana: eh lo ho imparato mio malgrado :-)
<aleritty_2> glpiana: ti ringrazio molto per il tuo aiuto, adesso sperimento un po' due o tre cose e poi se non riesco butto in legacy ed installo così e fine!
<aleritty_2> grazie anche a tutto il chan per il supporto!
<jofor> Buongiorno, qualcuno usa Openshot?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> aleritty, :)
<jofor> In Openshot nel rendering non riproduce l'audio, invece nel progetto si. Grazie per la collaborazione
<ExPBoy> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (trusty), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<ExPBoy> jofor, ma solo in openshot oppure anche in altre applicazioni l'audio non va?
<glpiana> jofor, sei su 14.10?
<jofor> si 14.10 solo in Openshot dopo il rendering, l'audio è ok su tutto
<glpiana> jofor, hai la 32 o la 64 bit?
<jofor> 64 bit
<glpiana> jofor, il bug dovrebbe essere collegato ale libmlt
<glpiana> jofor, nella versione dei repository ufficiale c'è sto porblema, sia con openshot che con kdenlive
<glpiana> jofor, possiamo fare due cose: 1) scaricare i due pacchetti che servono e installarli (verranno presi sa un repository esterno); 2) aggiungere il repository esterno in questione e aggiornare
<jofor> Anche nella 32 bit?
<glpiana> jofor, scegli
<glpiana> jofor, pare di sì
<jofor> Scusa pitivi ha lo stesso problema?
<glpiana> jofor, se usa quelle librerie sì
<jofor> Grazie
<glpiana> jofor, quindi cosa scegli di fare?
<jofor> Qual'è il repositary
<jofor> Da aggiungere
<glpiana> jofor, ti do i comandi da dare. apri un terminale
<jofor> Pronto
<glpiana> jofor, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<jofor> fatto
<glpiana> jofor, sudo apt-get update
<jofor> upgrade ora?
<glpiana> sì
<jofor> C'è altro da istallare?
<glpiana> jofor, non credo. ti ha aggiornato libmlt6 e libmlt++3 ?
<jofor> sI
<glpiana> jofor, prova il openshot e dimmi se sta volta va
<jofor> faccio un rendering veloce
<jofor> No nulla senza audio
<jofor> Nel progetto si sente invece
<glpiana> jofor, mentre pirma non si sentiva neanche nel progetto?
<jofor> C'era anche prima
<glpiana> jofor, allora facciamo il purge del ppa che abbiamo aggiunto dato che no è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jofor> ok
<jofor> Fatto
<glpiana> jofor, sudo ppa-purge ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<Piperdevil> Buongiorno
<jofor> Fatto
<Piperdevil> Vorrei se fosse possibile sapere come come installare la mia versione di xubuntu appena scaricata. La devo installare su un netbook e rimuovere xp. ho scaricato power iso per aprire i file immagine.
<jofor> linux live usb creator
<Carlin0> !usb | Piperdevil
<ubot-it> Piperdevil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Piperdevil> ho una usb
<Piperdevil> provo a cliccare sul link allora grazie
<jofor> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Piperdevil> ora provo grazie a tutti per adesso...
<jofor> A dopo
<jofor> Salve
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> e' possibile da un cd ubuntulive avviare l'installazione testuale?
<glpiana> sacarde, da minimale
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> non posso installare l'installer testuale sulla live?
<glpiana> sacarde, non ne ho idea. comunque scaricarsi una minimale è questino di poco tempo
<glpiana> *questione
<glpiana> sacarde, oppure usi la server
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> non posso
<sacarde> sto' provando una develop
<sacarde> neon5-latest
<glpiana> sacarde, se stai provando una develop non sei sul canale corretto
<glpiana> ma che è sta cosa? che c'entra con ubuntu?
<sacarde> e' una kubuntu
<sacarde> con plasma5
<glpiana> sacarde, non è ufficiale. spostati su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<Guest55838> buonpomeriggio :)
<krabador> !ciao | Guest55838
<ubot-it> Guest55838: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest55838> la chat mi dice You failed to identify in time for the nickname Shadow, Sei ora conosciuto come Guest55838
<Guest55838> significa che Shadow è utilizzato da qualcun'altro?
<glpiana> Guest55838, indipendentemente da cosa significhi non è questo il luogo per parlarne
<Guest55838> sto utilizzando Xchat...
<glpiana> !chat | Guest55838
<ubot-it> Guest55838: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest55838> thanks
<krabador> !ciao | Motocivista
<ubot-it> Motocivista: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Motocivista> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto.
<krabador> chiedi pure
<Motocivista> Ho un hard disk tolto dal mio pc che non funziona più e vorrei recuperare dei file nella cartelle documenti, come faccio con ubuntu? qualcuno può darmi le indicazioni necessarie, grazie.
<glpiana> Motocivista, il disco va collegato al pc
<Motocivista> fatto
<glpiana> Motocivista, puoi usare il cavo (ide o sata che sia) per collegarlo alla motherboardo
<glpiana> ah ok, come lo hai collegato?
<Motocivista> calma, parlami easy please sono ignorante. Ho acquistato un case e ho collegato il disco al pc. Ora?
<glpiana> Motocivista, quindi è colegato con un cavo usb, giusto?
<glpiana> *colleagto
<Motocivista> giusto
<glpiana> sì, va bhe, collegato, uff
<glpiana> Motocivista, ok, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Motocivista
<ubot-it> Motocivista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Motocivista, per favore , spostati nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat , non essendo il tuo un problema del sistema operativo ubuntu
<Motocivista> Vi chiedo scusa e pazienza, sono un novizio. Grazie glpiana e @ubot-it potete indicarmi con parole semplici i passi perchè avrei bisogno dei file per lavoro e oggi "chiaramente" non trovo nessun tecnico disponibile.
<krabador> Motocivista, con il comando /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Motocivista> ok scusate ancora a grazie.
<Guest1773> posso chiedere qui un aiutino di c++?
<Guest1773> sto scrivendo un progetto in c++  e l'overload dell'operator<< non stampa tutto quello che dovrebbe stampare...
<akis24> !chat | Guest1773
<ubot-it> Guest1773: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest1773> scusate non mi ero accorto che ero in ubuntu-it ...
<Pit259> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho appena installato Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio dell xps, scheda grafica Intel 4000 HD. Tutto sembra funzionare perfettamente tranne per la backlight che è praticamente a zero.
<Pit259> Posso vedere lo schermo solo se lo illumino con una pila
<Pit259> Ho provato a seguire varie guide, tutorial eccetera ma non ha portato a nessun risultato.
<Pit259> Ho anche provato a installare il driver di intel ma nulla
<Pit259> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Guest53308> Salve, per errore ho cancellato la partizione di ubuntu e adesso non si avvia ne ubuntu ne windows ma viene la schwrmata di gnu grub... Cosa devo fare?  Devo assolutamente riaavviare windows senza perdere file
<cristian_c> Guest53308, avvia una live
<enzotib> Guest53308, la cosa più rapida, re-installa ubuntu
<Guest53308> Non lo reinstalla... Ho provato con CD. Ma niente
<enzotib> e perché mai?
<cristian_c> Guest53308, magari sarebbe utile vedere com'è realmente la situazione
<cristian_c> e magari, sì, reinstallare ubuntu
<Guest53308> Boh
<cristian_c> Guest53308, fai una cosa, avvia una live, così vediamo
<Guest53308> Ho trovato molti post a cui ha dato questo problemanessuna soluzione però
<cristian_c> Guest53308, quando sei da live, fai un fischio
<Guest53308> Una live sarebbe? Scusa ignoranza
<cristian_c> Guest53308, la modalità di avvio ubuntu senza che venga installato su disco
<Guest53308> Capito.. Ma non parte... Nn legge il cd
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> Guest53308, allora come hai installato ubuntu su hard disk?
<Guest53308> A suo tempo si..  Ha dato oggi qst problema... Tolta la partizione si e riavviato ed e venuta questa schermata
<cristian_c> Guest53308, ripeto: come lo hai installato? Tramite il dvd in tuo possesso?
<dany> Salve
<fatlove> salve
<fatlove> salve
<cybernova> !ciao | fatlove
<ubot-it> fatlove: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fatlove> grazie
<fatlove> io ho un problema con l'installzione di xubuntu
<fatlove> faccio partire l'installazione
<fatlove> si avvio quando inizia a copiare i file
<fatlove> mi dice
<fatlove> ERRNO 5 input/output error
<fatlove> come posso risolvere
<fatlove> ?
<akis24> fatlove:  da live si avvia  " prova senza installare " ?
<fatlove> presumo di si perche quando mi ha dato errore mi ha mandato nel live
<fatlove> puo essere un problema di lettore dvd
<fatlove> ?
<akis24> fatlove:  non presumere .. prova
<fatlove> allora prima lo provo senza installare
<fatlove> poi vediamo
<fatlove> intanto grazie
<akis24> fatlove: esatto nel caso hai errore rifai il disco
<akis24> di nulla
<fatlove> può essere un problema di scrittura del disco?
<fatlove> o più un problema di lettore dvd
<fatlove> magari lo provo a scrivere ad una velocità più bassa
<akis24> fatlove: si come potrebbe essere il file.iso scaricato controlla md5sum
<akis24> !md5sum | fatlove
<ubot-it> fatlove: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<fatlove> ottimo
<andrea__> buona sera a tutti
<eagle119> ciao a tutti buona serata. ho una domanda dorse stupida, vorrei instalare lubuntu 14.10.1 drettamente dalla  ISO  è possibile?
<cristian_c> eagle119, diciamo che se esiste un modo, non è standard
<cristian_c> eagle119, non hai un supporto qualsiasi in cui creare la live?
<cristian_c> eagle119, che tra l'altro potrebbe pure esserti utile in futuro
<eagle119> sul portatile non mi funziona il cd :-) ho creato una penna usb  come live, ma quando provo ad installarla dopo il fuso orario mi va in crash :-)
<cristian_c> eagle119, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> eagle119, e in modalità live lubuntu funziona?
<eagle119> si in live funziona, sto chattando con te :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !md5| eagle119
<ubot-it> eagle119: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> eagle119, che cosa intendi con 'crash'?
<eagle119> adesso sto riprovando a riscaricarla  e rifare l'operazione da capo con ubotin
<ubuntu710> sera a tutti !
<eagle119> mi dice che  il file è andato in crash , di richiudere e mandare la segnalazione, cosa che ho fatto, dopo di provo un'altra volta e mi segno cosa dice
<cristian_c> eagle119, ma prima di tutto controlla l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> eagle119, ma su quale SO crei la live?
<eagle119> come  si fa
<cristian_c> eagle119, quale file?
<cristian_c> eagle119, te l'ho indicato prima
<eagle119> lo creata su fat 32
<cristian_c> !md5 | eagle119
<ubot-it> eagle119: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> eagle119, su quale sistema operativo?
<ubuntu710> posso chiedere un aiuto con una antenna WI-FI GSKY modello alfa. si connette ma non va
<cristian_c> ubuntu710, è una scheda wireless con antenna integrata?
<ubuntu710> io uso piumalinux
<eagle119> l'ho creata con win 8
<cristian_c> !buntu | ubuntu710
<ubot-it> ubuntu710: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ubuntu710> una USB !
<cristian_c> !usbwin | utilizza questo strumento, eagle119
<ubot-it> utilizza questo strumento, eagle119: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> ubuntu710, sfrutta le risorse messe a disposizione dalla tua distribuzione
<eagle119> grazie adesso ci provo
<eagle119> grazie per adesso
<ubuntu710> si , cristian sto leggendo e provando ma, non ne vuole propio sapere.
<ubuntu710> la riconosce subito ma non va la connessione.
<cristian_c> ubuntu710, non è il canale adatto, qui si parla di ubuntu, non di distribuzioni non riconosciute ufficialmente
<ubuntu710> ok. non avevo capito.
<ubuntu710> scusa.
<ubuntu710> pensavo che anche le derivate facessero parte del canale
<ubuntu710> sorry sorry -
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> ubuntu710, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ubuntu710> Ok , vado a vedere. Grazie della disponibilità.ciao
<ubuntu710> ciao cristian.
<jester-> sera
<akis24> sera
<Elia> Buona sera,
<Elia> ho installato xubuntu, ma la scheda wifi non va. Prima dell' installazione avevo windows e non andandava. Pensavo installando xubuntu andasse. E sempre andata! Come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Elia> Buona sera, trovo qualcuno?
<asganaway> ciao a tutti! volevo solo chiedere se su ubuntu è possibile installare itunes. Grazie
<asganaway> O se esistono modi per connettere dispositivi apple!
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: ma da quanto hai il problema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> *quando
<Elia> da non molto è un pc che usavo di raro aveva windows xp, ma molte persone l' hanno montato senza problemi
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: ma ti ha mai funzionato il wifi? Hai la scheda wireless?
<Elia> Si è sempre andata poi ad un tratto non è più andata.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: magari in seguito a temporale o sbalzo di corrente?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: forse si è semplicemente bruciata
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: hai visto dal bios se risulta qualcosa? La connessione ethernet funziona?
<Elia> Non ti saprei dire l ho notato avendolo riacceso
<Elia> come lo verifico
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: beh ora sei su xubuntu?
<Elia> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: fai una cosa però usa il servizio pastebin per copiare il testo. Apri il terminale e digita lspci -v poi copi il risultato in pastebin e metti il link qui in canale
<Elia> se di skpe perchè sto usando 2 pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Elia> se ti do skpe riesci a connetterti?
<Elia> Perchè quello con cui scrivo è il pc di lavoro!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: no servirebbe vnc ma non è il caso. Puoi vedere tu stesso anzi fai così. Sul terminale digita lspci -v |grep wireless e dimmi se ti risulta qualcosa
<Elia> non risulta niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: eh già
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: cmq se vuoi puoi mandarmi tutto lspci -v su pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: cmq penso sia andata
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: puoi provare a vedere se nel bios qualcosa risulta
<Elia> come?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: prova un attimo lspci -v |grep Network
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: anzi dammi il risultato di lspci  | grep -i network
<Elia> Mi dice la marca delle scheda madre credo!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: che dice esattamente?
<Elia> network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Elia> (rav 01)
<Elia> *rev
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: mi sa che allora la vede
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: ora bisogna capire se carica il modulo
<jester-> a broadcom serve il driver o il firm
<Elia> driver credo
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: beh modulo del kernel o firmware in Linux world
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: forse è la tua stessa situazione http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170117 anche se il fatto che non funziona manco su windows pone parecchie domande
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: che versione di xubuntu stai usando?
<jester-> Elia: fa vedere nel pastebin cosa risponde dmesg
<jester-> !pate | Elia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<jester-> !paste | Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
 * Joshua^Dunamis jester- provvidenziale!
<jester-> cosi vediamo e cerca il firm o il wl
<Joshua^Dunamis> yo
<Elia> non posso copiare
<jester-> Elia: non sei collegato col cavo?
<Elia> no con un altro pc perchè non va internet sul pc con xubuntu ultima versione
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: non puoi connetterti via ethernet da quel pc?
<Elia> no
<jester-> Elia: 14.10?
<Elia> si
<jester-> Elia: ce l'hai il dvd o usb ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> that's a problem!! Hai una chiavetta? Prova a fare dmesg > dmesg.txt e poi copi il file dmesg.txt su questo pc e lo invii
<jester-> si puo installare dal dvd o usb
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: cioè lo invii in pastebin
<jester-> basta abilitare il cd in sorgenti software
<jester-> e una volta fatto disabilatarlo
<jester-> oppure lo prendi a mano
<Elia> ok provo
<jester-> Elia: seguio installazione STA  senza connessione internet http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Joshua^Dunamis> wow
<Elia> ma dove trovo il file dsmeg
<Elia> trovato
<jester-> Elia: segui la guida
<Elia> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/c4Q7jBgcS5Kqc4dtU7hi
<Joshua^Dunamis> Elia: segui la guida che ti ha indicato jester- così installi subito il driver
<Elia> Se non ho il lettore dvd
<Elia> non posso installare i driver giusto?
<jester-> Elia: hai la usb?
<jester-> la guida dice dove sono, che isa cd o usb cambia niente
<Elia> ma devo avere l usb con xunutu sopra?
<Elia> con unetbootin o senza'
<Elia> ?
<jester-> Elia: devi avere la live
<jester-> poi segui lq guida
<jester-> Elia: come hai installato il sistema
<Elia> via unetbootin
<jester-> Elia: quindi dovresti avere ancora la usb creata
<Elia> devo crearla
<jester-> i casi sono 3 o estrai dalla live o attacchi un cavo di rete o vai in internet by cellofono
<jester-> Elia: se hai winz falla col tool winzoz
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> Joshua^Dunamis, vabbè che te piase fare su & giu , maDDai almeno a natale ..
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-24
<Joshua^Dunamis> Carlin0: ahahah ma si dai mi do una regolata... magari per santo stefano mi rifaccio :D
<Carlin0> stai facendo le prove diciamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> Carlin0: ecco.. bravo... era giusto un anticipo...
<Joshua^Dunamis> Xd
<giandroid> salve, sto provando a installare ubuntu sul mio notebook con win7, ma sto riscontrando problemi e sopratutto non ho ancora ben capito se devo obbligatoriamente scrivere l'immagine su un dvd o meno...
<giandroid> ...chiesto questo perchè quando faccio clic con tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso, vado su inva a e poi masterizzatori di immagini di windows mi chiede di inserire un cd dopo aver cliccato su masterizza.
<giandroid> se potresti aiutarmi ve ne sarei molto grato, sono proprio curioso di provare ubuntu per la prima volta
<akis24> giorno
<Johnny> Salve volevo un supporto
<Guest64877> Salve, volevo un supporto per scaricare Ubuntu su una pennetta e poi utilzzarla per caricare ubuntu su un portatile dove ora c'è windows
<Guest64877> Ho provato a leggere le istruzioni ma non osno sufficentemente per Dummies :-)
<enzotib> !installazione | Guest64877 hai letto la guida?
<ubot-it> Guest64877 hai letto la guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest64877> si ma come ti dicevo sono veramente "scarso" sull'argomento. Ora sto scaricando Ubunto 14.10 desktop..... .iso
<Guest64877> poi basta che lo copio su una pennetta ?
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest64877> Questo mi sembra un pò più chiaro...ora provo
<Guest64877> Grazie per il momento
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabber92> ciao, come faccio a installare una chiavetta wind su ubuntu 10.14?
<fabber92> ?
<LostInMyHead> è fuori supporto
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<LostInMyHead> fine supporto della 10.04 ad Aprile 2013 fabber92
<LostInMyHead> attualmente supportate 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10
<fabber92> io ho 14.10
<fabber92> ho sbagliato a scrivere
<fabber92> come faccio a installare una chiavetta wind che non riesco proprio?
<fabber92> ?
<krabador> fabber92, inseriscila nel pc, apri il terminale, scrivi lsusb
<krabador> invio
<krabador> vai su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed incolla il link
<Luposolitario> Ciao a tutto il sito
<akis24> !ciao | Luposolitario
<ubot-it> Luposolitario: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Luposolitario> Buon Natale a Tutti
<akis24> !auguri | Luposolitario
<ubot-it> Luposolitario: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<Luposolitario> Ciao a Tutti
<LostInMyHead> buon natale a tutti
<Guest33743> Ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 ma non mi rileva la chiavetta usb
<Guest33743> Hey
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-25
<akis24> buon natale
<chicco> buongiorno e buon natale
<chicco> chi mi aiuta a capire cosa devo fare da questa pagina http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
<cristian_c> chicco, hai fatto ciò che ti è stato suggerito?
<chicco> ciao grande cristian . si l'ho aggiornato alla 14.10
<chicco> cristian, ma nulla è cambiato
<f843d0> chicco: conosci il modello di scheda madre? Lo puoi vedere da sudo lshw
<chicco> la scheda madre è una msi a88xm e45
<chicco> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/A88XM-E45.html#hero-overview
<chicco> leggevo sul sito di lm sensor che ci sono delle patch.. ma non vorrei combinare casini
<cristian_c> chicco, non hai lanciato direttamente la live della 14.10?
<cristian_c> O.o
<chicco> oddio... come facevo a fare la live?!? sono andato su aggiornamenti e ho cercato la versione piu recente
<cristian_c> male
<chicco> vabbè però sembra che tutto funzioni ( tranne lm sensor che sto come prima)
<cristian_c> chicco, prima di avventurarsi, bisogna testare in live
<chicco> come facevo a fare la live? avrei dovuto scaricare il file, metterlo su dvd..cosi?
<akis24> eh si chicco  come sempre
<chicco> che problemi ci sono ora? cosa "rischio"?
<cristian_c> !iso | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> ergastolo ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> sedia elettrica
<chicco> sto già dentro
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, esagerato
<chicco> :-)
<ExPBoy> eh io sono per la pena di morte
<akis24> miii neanche a natale cambia lol
<ExPBoy> :)
<chicco> già pure io però preferirei la ghigliottina
<ExPBoy> ok
<cristian_c> naaaa
<cristian_c> chicco, scarica ubuntu e masterizzarla su dvd. Poi prova in live
<chicco> cristian perdonami non capisco quale è il problema
<chicco> ormai l'ho isttallato... il pc funzia regolarmente, tutte le periferiche vanno. si arresta pure!
<ExPBoy> ma si che ti frega delle temperature
<chicco> mi fregherebbe ma insomma non da armare un casino
<ExPBoy> bha
<cristian_c> chicco, digita:
<cristian_c> chicco, lshw -c display | grep driver
<chicco> fatto ma non ha prodotto output da farti vedere
<chicco> cristinan perdonami mi è saltata la corrente.. dicevamo?
<chicco> ho dato quel ocmando ma non mi ha dato nessun output da incollarti
<chicco> qil layout di questa chat ora è diverso?!
<cristian_c> chicco, e questo è grave
<cristian_c> chicco, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> chicco, installa un client irc come si deve
<chicco> il client irc è per la chat?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> chicco, intanto digita il comando
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> cristian eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616664/
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7721
<cristian_c> chicco, è preoccupante
<cristian_c> chicco, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<chicco> driver video?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<chicco> sto utilizzando quello che hai scritto. il processore ha una gpu integrata che è proprio quella che hai scritto
<cristian_c> chicco, non ho detto niente
<cristian_c> chicco, quale driver stai utilizzando?
<chicco> dove trovo il driver?
<cristian_c> chicco, quindi non hai installato nessun driver?
<cristian_c> chicco, ma quale risoluzione stai utlizzando?
<cristian_c> chicco, non è che hai nomodeset attivato?
<chicco> 1280x 1024
<cristian_c> beh, bassina
<cristian_c> il che fa pensare che non hai neanche i driver radeon attivi
<chicco> è l'unica risoluzione possibile
<cristian_c> chicco, appunto
<cristian_c> non avevi notato il problema?
<chicco> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chicco, praticamente, non hai nessun driver specifico per questa scheda
<chicco> e come faccio a scaricarli?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chicco, non devi scaricarli
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> chicco, non è che hai nomodeset attivato?
<chicco> allora.. ricordi che avevamo fatto delle modifiche al grub nella 14.04?
<cristian_c> chicco, però dimmi se è così attualmente o no
<chicco> quando ho istallato la 14.10 io non ho fatto modifiche
<cristian_c> chicco, dimki se è attivo o no
<cristian_c> *m
<chicco> lo vedo dal grub?
<chicco> ora lo interrogo
<cristian_c> chicco, ma scusa, hai installato o avanzato alla 14.10?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> chicco, lo vedi nel file
<chicco> ho avanzato alla 14.10
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<chicco> si ho " quiet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere una motivazione
<chicco> ok
<cristian_c> 'Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded. '
<cristian_c> da http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<cristian_c> tra l'altro: 'acpi=off really is a "nuclear bomb" solution IMHO. APCI is an essential part of any somewhat modern PC and turning it off can cause bigger issues than it solves (disable fans etc). If you need it,'
<cristian_c> chicco, forse ho trovato
<cristian_c> chicco, va modificata quella riga
<chicco> quale quale
<chicco> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<chicco> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<chicco> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<chicco> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<chicco> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<cristian_c> chicco, se non pastebinni...
<chicco> cristian scusa, quale frase.. ehh ho imparato una cosa nuova...
<cristian_c> chicco, comunque: radeon.modeset=1
<cristian_c> chicco, ora ti dico come deve apparire
<chicco> grande
<cristian_c> chicco, posta l'attuale riga con nomodeset
<chicco> "quet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> chicco, tutta la riga
<cristian_c> chicco, non puoi copiaincollare la riga?
<cristian_c> visto che prima hai spammato mezzo file
<cristian_c> sul canale
<chicco> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, deve apparire così:
<cristian_c> chicco, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset radeon.modeset=0"
<cristian_c> chicco, cambia la riga, salva, chiudi l'editor e poi digita nel terminale: sudo update-grub
<chicco> ok copiato e salvato
<chicco> fatto tutto. ora?
<cristian_c> chicco, hai anche aggiornato grub?
<chicco> si
<cristian_c> chicco, riavvia il pc
<chicco> ok
<chicco> fatto
<chicco> cristina fatto
<chicco> scusa.... la fretta
<chicco> cristian non ho lo stesso altre risoluzioni
<cristian_c> chicco, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> chicco, e: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> chicco, pastebinna tutto
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616771/
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616776/
<chicco> nada
<cristian_c> chicco, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<chicco> non ha fatto nulla...
<cristian_c> chicco, vai in Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> chicco, poi seleziona la scheda Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<chicco> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chicco> http://imgur.com/DONpCyk
<cristian_c> chicco, hai i radeon installati ma nomodeset impedisce di utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> chicco, vediamo se con i proprietari funziona
<cristian_c> chicco, seleziona il secondo o il terzo
<chicco> applico modifiche?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<cristian_c> poi riavvia il pc
<chicco> ok sta caricando
<chicco> ok ora mi dice che sto usando 1 driver proprietario.
<chicco> riavvio allora
<cristian_c> sì
<chicco> ohh , cristian ora ho tante risoluzioni
<cristian_c> chicco, lspci -k
<cristian_c> chicco, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> chicco, cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> chicco, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> chicco, metti tutto in un unico paste
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> enrico@enrico-MS-7721:~$ lspci -k
<chicco> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex
<chicco>  Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex
<chicco> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) I/O Memory Management Unit
<chicco>  Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) I/O Memory Management Unit
<chicco> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<chicco>  Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7721
<chicco> scusa... di nuovo
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616869/
<gasduran> non riesco a iinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | gasduran
<ubot-it> gasduran: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7721
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<gasduran> all'avvio mi da una sequenza di errori poi mi dice no test  e le varie opzioni d'installazione non vanno
<cristian_c> gasduran, prova prima in live
<gasduran> scusa che significa in live
<cristian_c> chicco, utilizzi un vecchio monitor?
<cristian_c> chicco, hai ancora 1280x1024
<gasduran> aspire 3000
<cristian_c> gasduran, la modalità che ti permette di provare ubuntu senza installarlo sull'hard disk
<chicco> si.. il monitor è un lcd ma avrà una 7-8 anni
<cristian_c> chicco, appunto
<cristian_c> chicco, comunque è cambiata la frequenza di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> chicco, da 77 a 60 Hz
<chicco> ...ehn è meglio o peggio?
<cristian_c> chicco, penso meglio, perché 77 di solito non le vedo, 60 sono lo standard
<chicco> ok!
<gasduran> ok ma io non sono arrivato in quella fase cioè live
<cristian_c> chicco, comunque, è un peccato un monitor del genere con quella scheda, mi sembra sprecata
<cristian_c> gasduran, dove ti sei fermato
<cristian_c> ?
<chicco> ok vedrò di farmelo nuovo....
<gasduran> praticamnete all'avvio mi legge il cd  ma da subito una sequenza lunga error
<cristian_c> chicco, e poi, non ho mai provato il nomodeset in quel modo, forse doveva essere radeon.modeset=1, ma comunque se funzionano gli fglrx, lascia quelli
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> chicco, anche perché la scheda permette prestazioni
<cristian_c> grafiche
<chicco> ok sei il mio guru e faccio quello che mi dici
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chicco, comunque, se hai notato tra i pacchetti installati dell'ultimo comando, hai anche il catalyst control center
<cristian_c> è il pannello di controllo di amd, che ti permette di configurare la scheda grafica, ma fai attenzione
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> !info amdcccle
<ubot-it> Package amdcccle does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubot-it> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 4938 kB, installed size 14470 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<chicco> perchè attento?
<cristian_c> chicco, perché è bene sapere cosa si sta pacioccando, se si paciocca, quando si a che fare con le opzioni della scheda video
<chicco> ok
<cristian_c> gasduran, controlla l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | gasduran
<ubot-it> gasduran: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<gasduran> cioè scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> gasduran, primo link
<chicco> cristian invece per i sensor ho speranza?
<gasduran> cerco di capire vediamo un pò
<cristian_c> !lmsensors
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> chicco, prova a riconfigurare lm sensors
<cristian_c> chicco, sudo sensors-detect
<cristian_c> chicco, vediamo cos'accade senza i vesa
<chicco> nada uguale a prima
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> chicco, cos'hai fatto?
<chicco> sudo sensors-detect
<cristian_c> chicco, e poi?
<cristian_c> chicco, pastebin
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616968/
<cristian_c> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.101" (uid=1000 pid=4375 comm="start kmod ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<chicco> è per caricare i moduli senza riavvio.. è scritto alla fine di sensors-detect
<cristian_c> chicco, sudo service kmod start
<cristian_c> chicco, oppure carichi direttamente il modulo tramite il modprove
<cristian_c> *modprobe
<chicco> ok si fatto
<cristian_c> chicco, fatto cosa?
<cristian_c> chicco, ha accettato il sudo?
<chicco> si
<cristian_c> allora ci volevano i permessi
<cristian_c> di root
<cristian_c> chicco, lsmod
<chicco> scrive una sola riga        kmod stop/waiting
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> chicco, pastebinna, anche il secondo comando
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9617001/
<cristian_c> chicco, a mio avviso, dovresti provare lm sensors da una 14.10 in live
<cristian_c> chicco, oppure rimuovendo il nomodeset bla bla da /etc/default/grub
<chicco> ma quelle pacht sul sito lm sensors?
<cristian_c> chicco, fai come ti ho consigliato prima
<chicco> levo il nomodeset?
<chicco> provo levando il nomodeset?
<cristian_c> chicco, togli il nomodeset radeon.modeset=0
<cristian_c> dalla riga in /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> chicco, poi, sempre: sudo update-grub
<chicco> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<chicco> ok
<LostInMyHead> Buon natale e buona digestione
<Arsen> Ciao
<Guest75787> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<Guest75787> L'ho installato su una virtual box
<Guest75787> funziona perfettamente
<Guest75787> ma ha un problema
<Guest75787> non riesco a vedere tutto lo schermo
<chicco> ragazzi c'è un modo per verificare che al'acpi è abilitato? o lo do per scontato?
<it-32>  ciao ho installato un altra distro che mi ha sovrascitto grub adesso non parte piu' ubuntu 14.4 ne windows ma solo la distro installata per ultima la distro in questione e' ya-vdr sempre basata su ubuntu ma a una versione antecedente volendo ripristinare grub da live cd  posso seguire esattamente questa guida?http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<esu> si
<it-32>  un ultima domanda
<it-32> c'e modo di capire su che partiione era installato grub?
<esu> il grub è installato in /dev/sda
<it-32> ok tank's procedo allora
<it-32> spero dopo mi veda di nuovo tutto
<ubuntu_> ciao sono da live sto- tentando di ripristinare grub seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  ma non riesco a montare /dev/sda ricevo errore  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620063/ come posso procedere_ grazie e- buon natale a tutti
<graziano11> salve cè qualcuno online?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | graziano11
<ubot-it> graziano11: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<graziano11> salve. ho provato a installare ubuntu dopo tanto che non lo usavo. ma nella nuova versione non cè piu il menu avvio e nemmeno la console
<graziano11> la 8.1 li aveva
<graziano11> sapreste consigliarmi una distro che abbia queste caratteristiche?
<Carlin0> ubuntu_, 2 cose ... primo la sintassi e gli spazi, 2 sda1 nel tuo caso non è la partizione giusta da montare in quanto non linux
<graziano11> la sintassi x cosa?
<graziano11> penso che la mia domanda sia chiara.
<Carlin0> graziano11, non era per te la risposta ma per ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> Carlin0 puoi essere piu chiaro seguivo la guida cosa dovrei fare_
<graziano11> oh scusami allora
<graziano11> quando hai tempo ti chiedo 1 parere Carlin0
<Carlin0> ubuntu_, tu hai scritto → ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1/mnt
<ubuntu_> si
<Carlin0> tra sda1 e /mnt ci va uno spazio
<ubuntu_> ha ok
<Carlin0> poi cmq sda1 non è la pasrtizione giusta
<ubuntu_> e quale sarebbe_
<Carlin0> potrebbero essere sda6 o 7
<Carlin0> lo devi sapere tu dove hai installato ubuntu
<Carlin0> graziano11, passa in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat | graziano11
<ubot-it> graziano11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu_> se dovessi sbagliare partizione> cosa succede_
<ubuntu_> perche- adesso non ricordo
<Carlin0> che non si avvia ma scusa basta che da live navighi e vedi quale è quella giusta
<ubuntu_> ok
<graziano11> Carlin0: ci sono
<Carlin0> cmq o la 6 o la 7
<Carlin0> la 1 no di sicuro
<Carlin0> !chat | graziano11
<ubot-it> graziano11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu_> quella da 239 gb
<graziano11> ???
<graziano11> Carlin0: ho provato a scriverti in chat privata ma non rispondi
<Carlin0> graziano11, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> graziano11, ho i pvt bloccati :P
<ubuntu_> Carlino ho montato la partizione 6
<ubuntu_> ma adesso da un altro errore
<ubuntu_> sudo mount --bind /dev mnt/dev
<ubuntu_> mount: mount point mnt/dev does not exist
<ubuntu_> che faccio_
<Carlin0> spe che vedo la guida va
<ubuntu_> ok grazie
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> ubuntu_, la sintassi...
<Carlin0> non mnt/dev ma /mnt/dev
<ubuntu_> scusa
<ubuntu_> Carlin0 quindi nel mio caso dovrei dare da terminale mount /dev/sda6 /boot  giusto_
<ubuntu_> e poi continuare a seguire la guida
<ubuntu_> ??
<ubuntu_> Carlin0 ci sei_?
<Carlin0> ubuntu_, bon credo tu abbia la partizione di boot , salta quel punto
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<ubuntu_> Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<ubuntu_> ma io ho i 64 bit e- uguale?
<Carlin0> forse dovevi usare un dvd a 64
<ubuntu_> azz ho sbagliato dvd pure e mo?
<ubuntu_> parte ugualmente_
<Carlin0> ma prova a riavviare magari va lo stesso
<ubuntu_> ok altrimenti e da ripetere tutto giusto_
<Carlin0> eh si
<ubuntu_> riavvio grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<it-32> Carlin0 si e' avviato grazie ancora :) ad ogni modo non mi vede piu' windows in dual boot ne l'altra versione di ubuntu si puo' fare qualcosa?
<Carlin0> it-32, prova a dare al terminale → sudo update-grub
<it-32> carlin0 fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620271/
<Carlin0> it-32, sembra che ora li abbia trovati
<it-32> ok ancora grazie
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare e vedi
<it-32> ok ti faccio sapere
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-26
<pignaviy> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arturo> ciao a tutti
<arturo> qualcuno sa come utilizzare il pc come un lettore blu-ray?
<arturo> cerco di spiegarmi meglio...vorrei evitare il riconoscimento classico del tv tramite porta hdmi, ma mandare solo il video del mio player (per esempio vlc)
<arturo> anche perché passando per un sintoamplificatore il riconoscimento non sarebbe possibile
<festo> ciao, avrei bisogno di avere qualche infos a riguardo dell'esansione della RAM
<ExPBoy> esansione della ram?
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> che roba è?
<festo> la memoria del notebook
<ExPBoy> si ok ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<festo> ho aggiornato il sistema con distro 14.04 64bite, ma non mi permette di aumentare la RAM.
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> festo, ma la ram non si aumenta aggiungendo un banco?
<ExPBoy> e davanti?
<festo> esatto, ma non me lo accetta
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> festo, sei sicuro che sia un problema del so?
<jester-> festo: non te l'ha portata Gesù bambino la ram?
<jester-> festo: al boot il bios .la vede?
<ExPBoy> bho
<festo> l'HW è a 64bite con una RAM a 2gb, ho aggiornato il sistema che era a 32bite, ma invece di passare a 4gb ne accetta 3
<ExPBoy> ma se hai 2 giga quelli sono
<jester-> festo: devi abilitare nel bios il supporto
<jester-> C'entra na sega il sistema
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> festo, se non rispondi alle domande poi diventa complicato
<ExPBoy> <jester-> festo: al boot il bios .la vede?
<festo> sia sul sito toshiba che intel riportano la possibilità di espandere a 4....ho fatto diverse prove con memtest..le ram funzionano singolarmente,ma se metto 2x2gb si blocca. Con 1x2gb + 1x1gb funziona
<ExPBoy> madonna
<jester-> festo: n
<jester-> Anche se non leggi il problema ti rimane
<festo> appunto volevo solo capire se ci potessero essere limiti di SW
<ExPBoy> io ci rinuncio
<jester-> festo: devi settare il bios
<festo> mi potresti dare alcune infos che cerco di inquadrare il discorso. Grazie
<jester-> Festo entrare nel bios trovare dove ė nominata la ram e abilitare il supporto a large ram support o simile
<jester-> Nel mio cassone è recek ram
<festo> ok...è un campo nuovo per me.  vedo a smanettare un po'
<jester-> festo: consultare il man del pc aiuta
<festo> il pc ha almeno 6 anni, ho difficolta nel trovare la documentazione
<jester-> festo: al boot tasto canc se ė un fisso
<jester-> Entri nel bios e ravani
 * jester- Uscendo vanno salvati i cambiamenti
<festo> adesso provo...a poi
<cottu> Ciao, ho avuto un problema nell' aggiornamento di ubuntu, il pc non si riavvia più qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> cottu, che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<cottu> Ciao , grazie per aver risposto. dalla versione 12.12 alla 14
<cottu> mi sono reso conto che comunque l'aggiornamento ha avuto qualche problema
<cristian_c> a parte che la 12.12 non esiste
<ExPBoy> lol
<cottu> 12.04
<cristian_c> cottu, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cottu, no privato
<cristian_c> cottu, scrivi in canale, non insistere in query
<cottu> ti stavo scrivendo che non so entrare nel terminale senza accedere alla schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> cottu, allora avvia una live
<festo> rieccomi...ho qualche probema a fare il tutto...comunque se vi possa interessare ho trovato questo link..http://www.passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/407-abilitare-memorie-ram-nel-bios.html
<jester-> cottu: devi usare modalità ripristino e prima di andare in root abilitare la rete
<cristian_c> festo, per favore, non postare link a risorse esterne in canale
<jester-> festo:  è, 4 devi settare il bios
<festo> ok scusate
<cristian_c> che poi non si capisce il nesso con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<festo> sembra essere il mio caso.
<jester-> festo: se il bios non è settato per usare più ram è come se non ci fosse
<cottu> Cristian, uso questo pc raramente .......IO NON SO COSA VUOL DIRE "AVVIA UNA LIVE" ...
<festo> si, ma se come c'è scritto la scheda madre è vecchia non si niente
<cottu> non posso chiamarti al telefono?
<festo> ..ops era "non si fa niente"
<cristian_c> cottu, come hai installato il sistema?
<ExPBoy> festo, a fare correre la nonna la si uccide
<jester-> festo: che c'entra se vecchia.
<cottu> Non l'avevo installato io
<jester-> festo: bios ė bios
<cristian_c> cottu, chiedi a chi te lo ha installato
<ExPBoy> magari il bios non supporta la ram
<cottu> va bene, ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> cottu, facci sapere
<cottu> buone feste a tutti
<cottu> va bene
<festo> ho un dubbio....ho visto che il pci è a 32bite, mentre tutto il resto è a 64...potrebbe essere un problema?
<cristian_c> pci?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> festo: non esiste
<ExPBoy> non si capisce un ... cavolo
<jester-> festo: che cup hai
<cristian_c> ma va?
<ExPBoy> eggià
<festo> sto guardando le caratteristiche da terminale con il comando lshw
<jester-> festo: /cat/proc/cpuinfo
<ExPBoy> ma tutto questo cosa ha a che fare con il supporto di ubuntu?
<festo> cpu intendi?  intel T2370 1.73 dual core
<jester-> festo: du core so 64 bitti
<festo> che se la macchian è a posto, penso che sia un problema si programmi
<ExPBoy> festo, ma hai settato il bios?
<ExPBoy> e 5
<jester-> festo: ci sei o ci fai
<festo> non è abilitato la modifica ram
<ExPBoy> e quindi?
<festo> mi da solo quanto è presente in macchina
<ExPBoy> e quanto è presente?
<jester-> festo: se il bios non è settato perdi solo tempo
<ExPBoy> non si può sapere :)
<festo> al momento 3, perchè con 4 s'inchioda o all'inizio o al momento che sta caricando le icone sul desktopo
<ExPBoy> ma allora scrivo cirillico
<jester-> festo:  getconf LONG__BIT cosa risponde
<festo> un minuto
<festo> 64
<jester-> festo: allora ė solo questione di bios
<festo> ci sono altre possibilità per modificarlo?
<festo> oltre a quella che mi hai proposto?
<cristian_c> festo, prima di tutto passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio> posso richiedere supporto qui?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<festo> ok..è la prima volta che mi affido al forum, scusatemi
<cristian_c> forum?
<cristian_c> quale forum?
<festo> comunità
<cristian_c> festo, questa è una chat, ti ho risposto di là comunque
<fabio> ok, grazie! ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 ma non riesco ad installare nessun programma. Tramite USC mi viene detto di controllare la connessione internet che, invece, funziona perfettamente tramite browser
<cristian_c> fabio, la 12.10 non è più supportata da molto tempo
<cristian_c> fabio, installa una 14.04, 14.10 o una 12.04
<cristian_c> fabio, anzi, prima prova in live
<cristian_c> !rilasci | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<fabio> purtroppo avevo solo quel DVD. Per fare ciò che dici posso aggiornare direttamente dal mio software o devo riscaricare l'immagine iso e creare un eseguibile?
<cristian_c> fabio, la devi scaricare
<cristian_c> fabio, e non devi creare eseguibili, ma masterizzare su dvd o creare una usb
<fabio> sì, scusami, per eseguibili intendevo quello! Grazie mille, ora provo
<festo> ri-ciao---oggi tutta la tecnologia mi si sta rivoltando contro  :((
<festo> dai che forse sta funzionando
<festo> ok....caricate
<cristian_c> ?
<festo> ho caricato tre immagini
<cristian_c> festo, spostati nell'altro canale
<festo> inizio ad essere nel marasma...quale intendi?
<cristian_c> !chat | festo
<ubot-it> festo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<festo> mi sembra di soffrirre di lambirite acuta...ahhah
<festo> passo di lì
<sando> ciao a tutti
<sando> qualcuno ha mai installato xampp su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sando, una volta o due io
<cristian_c> ma poi ho cambiato
<sando> sto seguendo il wiki ma non ne eco fuooi
<cristian_c> sando, installa lamp-server e vivi felice
<sando> io vorrei mettere xamp per avere 1 alternativa a easyphp
<cristian_c> easyphp?
<cristian_c> che devi fare, esattamente?
<sando> devo mettere su wordpess per creare un sito
<cristian_c> sando, e non ti va bene lamp-server?
<sando> c'è qualcosa da installare?
<cristian_c> sando, sì, lamp-server :D
<sando> cristian_c esattamente osa devo fare?
<cristian_c> sando, installa lamp-server tramite tasksel
<cristian_c> !info tasksel
<ubot-it> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu15 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 240 kB
<sando> e cosi lavoro solo in locale?
<cristian_c> sando, alla fine ciò ti permette di installare i componenti base, se sai a cosa mi riferisco
<cristian_c> server web, database sql e php
<sando> più o meno si
<cottu> cristian.......
<krabador> cottu, non è un canale per appuntamenti, ma un canale di assistenza
<krabador> esponi il problema
<cristian_c> lol
<cottu> Ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04.1 per reistallare il programma ma non riesco ad entrare nel bios
<cottu> chi sa dare indicazioni che possa capire un comune mortale?
<krabador> "per reinstallare il programma" ?
<tutuchiara> ciao ragazzi ho unaproblema. ho installato moltissimo tempo fà una versione non ufficiale di ubuntu 14.04. al momento non ho la possibilità di una connessione a internet e vorrei effettuare un downgrade possedendo la iso di ubuntu 13.10. Come posso fare il downgrade senza internet?
<cristian_c> cottu, che ti ha detto la persona che te lo ha installato?
<cottu> non ho avuto la possibilità di parlarci e non credo che per qualche settimana ne abbia la possibilità
<cristian_c> tutuchiara, cosa intendi per 'non ufficiale'? Quale?
<cristian_c> cottu, devi semplicemente impostare il boot da dvd o usb
<cristian_c> cottu, e ubuntu non è un programma
<cottu> non riesco a entrare nella schermata del bios, premendo f12 esce una maschera che non è  quella che  mi aspetto
<cristian_c> sonne, dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> cottu, dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> cottu, a volte f2, a volte f8, dipende
<cristian_c> guarda nel manuale del tuo pc
<cristian_c> cottu, oppure è scritto chiaramente nella schermata del logo
<cottu> va bene, ci riprovo, ti ringrazio
<tutuchiara> ciao ragazzi ho unaproblema. ho installato moltissimo tempo fà una versione non ufficiale di ubuntu 14.04. al momento non ho la possibilità di una connessione a internet e vorrei effettuare un downgrade possedendo la iso di ubuntu 13.10. Come posso fare il downgrade senza internet?
<LostInMyHead> la 13.10 non è più supportata
<LostInMyHead> come d'altronde le versioni non ufficiale di ubuntu 14.04.
<krabador> tutuchiara, se hai problemi col sistema, fa il backup delle cose che ti servono ,e reinstalla direttamente una versione supportata
<tutuchiara> e come faccio??
<krabador> tutuchiara, quando hai a disposizione una connessione ad internet, scarichi ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10
<krabador> fa un supporto di installazione dvd o udb
<krabador> salvi i tuoi dati importanti da qualche parte
<krabador> e reinstalli il sistema
<Paradisee_> conoscete per caso qualche programma per stremmare su twitch?=
<Matt_91> posso lanciare più proccessi in contemporanea in uno script bash?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, mmmmmm
<cristian_c> Matt_91, script python?
<cristian_c> non è meglio?
<Matt_91> cristian_c, bash
<Matt_91> cristian_c, senti devo convertire 1200 foto in alta definizione XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c, mi serve che il comando convert faccia 4 foto alla volta XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c, ci sta mettendo un eternità XD
<cristian_c> nel senso, che python ha subprocess
<cristian_c> per bash non saprei
<Matt_91> cristian_c, si ma non so perchè va avanti per i cavoli suoi io devo sapere quando finisce se no continua ad andare avanti python, bash no XD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma anche con più processi, alla fine la velocità sarà la stessa
<cristian_c> perché il processore è uno
<Matt_91> cristian_c, si ma quad core
<cristian_c> Matt_91, bisogna vedere smp
<Matt_91> cristian_c, le foto sono in jpg e pesano 4,5MB in media, metti che le deve aprire, converire in TIFF elaborare, ricomprimere in JPG e scriverle su un nuovo file sul HD... per me sarebbe più veloce...
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ti ho risposto di là
<Matt_91> cristian_c, visto grazie
<cristian_c> Matt_91, comunque, alla fine, prova a paragonare le prestazioni
<cristian_c> con i due metodi
<Matt_91> cristian_c, mi segno il link e poi proverò, ormail sono al 10% e ci sono arrivato in mezzora, metti che non funzionano devo ripartire da capo... meglio lasciare stare XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c, domani mattina avrà finito XD
<Matt_91> scusate pensavo di essere in chat :D
<matteo_> Hi, how can I force doctrine 2 to not give back a proxy object? Or how can I get an object from a proxy? Thx
<LostInMyHead> !english | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest64868> Salve esiste per ubuntu un software per imparare l'inglese
<MarderIII> Guest64868: Anki http://ankisrs.net
<chripto> salve, ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto, ho bisogno di ordinare delle foto per data di scatto, ma nel gestore delle cartelle esiste solo la data di modifica o accesso
<chripto> come faccio per introdurre la colonna per ordinare le foto per data di scatto?
<chripto> c'è nessuno in chat?
<krabador> chripto, tasto destro sulla barra "nome"
<krabador> in modalità lista
<krabador> e ti appaiono altre voci
<chripto> non mi compare nulla
<chripto> premetto che uso xubuntu
<chripto> 14.10
<krabador> si dice un po' prima
<chripto> eh...
<chripto> non credevo fosse importante...
<krabador> ubuntu differisce dalle derivate per l'ambiente grafico
<chripto> sorry
<krabador> ambienti grafici diversi hanno caratteristiche diverse, e modi di gestione diversi
<chripto> ok, chiaro
<krabador> chripto, gestore file ---- visualizzazione ---- configura colonne
<chripto> ok,ora vedo
<krabador> ma per quanto riguarda, le date
<chripto> ci ero già andato ma non compare la data di scatto della foto
<krabador> hai solo "data di accesso, in piu' "
<chripto> appunto...quindi non si può fare nulla?
<krabador> dovrebbe essere la data di modifica, la data di creazione della foto, all'interno della memoria in cui è stata creata
<chripto> ho già controllato,non sono la stessa cosa
<chripto> tra le informazioni della foto ho sia la data di scatto e persino la macchinetta che ho usato per farla, ma la data di modifica mi risulta diversa
<f843d0> chripto: http://superuser.com/questions/205417/sort-and-rename-images-by-date-in-exif-info
<krabador> in nautilus si possono aggiungere altre voci di visualizzazione
<chripto> ok, ma questo vale anche per xubuntu?
<krabador> f843d0, limitati a consigliare soluzioni mirate all'ambente grafico o la derivata ubuntu dell'utente
<chripto> era quello che chiedevo appunto...
<krabador> f843d0, di cui puoi risponderne direttamente, o da risorse ufficiali ubuntu e della sua comunità
<f843d0> krabador: ok, sorry. Pensavo questo fosse di respiro generico, agisce direttamente sui metadati estratti da un applicativo proveniente dai packages ufficiali: libimage-exiftool-perl
<chripto> alla fine quindi io che faccio?
<krabador> chripto, ti metti pazientemente ad aspettare che ti si possa rispondere correttamente
<chripto> io attendo ma non si capiva più nulla dalle vostre risposte...
<franzsaxman> qual e il ubuntu per windios vista tarocco
<krabador> franzsaxman, riponi la domanda
<franzsaxman> ho un pc windos vista tarocco e ho voglia di mettere  UBUNTU che versione mi consigli
<krabador> franzsaxman, che caratteristiche tecniche ha il pc?
<krabador> processore / ram  / scheda video
<krabador> chripto, prova ad installare xfce4-goodies   , con sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<chripto> ok, ora lo faccio
<chripto> sta installando
<krabador> chripto, fa un pastebin quando ha finito
<chripto> ok ok
<chripto> mi dai il link del pastebin?
<krabador> !pastebin | ChanServ
<ubot-it> ChanServ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chripto> grazie
<chripto> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626217/
<chripto> poi?
<krabador> chripto, apri il terminale
<krabador> ls -la ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc
<krabador> pastebin
<chripto> errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626249/
<krabador> chripto, vedi se in /home/utente/.config
<krabador> hai una cartella di thunar
<chripto> esiste, ma dentro non ho thunarrc
<cristian_c> chripto, forse dipende dalla distro
<cristian_c> chripto, pasta su pastebin il contenuto della cartella
<chripto> ci sono solo 2 file dentro,    uca.xml e accels.scm
<chripto> e basta
<cristian_c> chripto, ok
<cristian_c> chripto, è xubuntu, giusto?
<chripto> perfetto,l'avevo già detto....
<krabador> chripto, poca pazienza?
<chripto> no,mi sembra di ripetere sempre le stesse cose...
<cristian_c> chripto, ~/.local/share/Thunar/
<chripto> ok
<cristian_c> chripto, semplicemente, sul forum di xfce parlavano di thunarrc
<cristian_c> e non avendo io xfce sotto mano, mi sono affidato a quello
<cristian_c> per localizzare il file di configurazione
<chripto> ok ok, ma errore...http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626321/
<cristian_c> chripto, non era una comando
<cristian_c> chripto, ls -l  ~/.local/share/Thunar/
<cristian_c> questo è un  comando
<chripto> ops...errore mio....
<chripto> comunque stesso errore
<chripto> niente da fare
<cristian_c> chripto, e questo mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> chripto, non hai una directory di nome Thunar in .local/share?
<chripto> no
<cristian_c> chripto, e in xdg?
<chripto> dove si trova xdg'
<chripto> ?
<cristian_c> chripto, ho trovato il file
<cristian_c> di configurazione
<cristian_c> chripto, l'rc risaliva a diverse release fa
<chripto> bene
<cristian_c> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar.xml
<cristian_c> qui ci sono le impostazioni di thunar
<cristian_c> che puoi studiarti con calma
<chripto> quindi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> chripto, il file c'è?
<cristian_c> chripto, non so cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> ti ho trovato il fle
<chripto> si, esiste
<cristian_c> bene studiatelo
<chripto> io volevo solo aggiungere nel gestore del browser la colonna di data scatto per ordinare le mie foto per la data che è stata scattata
<chripto> cosa centra ora questo file???
<chripto> va bene dai grazie comunque, devo andare, buon natale e buon anno a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-27
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<chripto> salve
<cristian_c> chripto, ciao
<chripto> ieri dei vostri colleghi mi stavano aiutando su una cosa ma poi ho dovuto chiudere per motivi miei
<cristian_c> colleghi? O.o
<ExPBoy> io non collego con cristian_c
<ExPBoy> :P
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> concordo
<chripto> ok ok
<chripto> comunque la mia necessità è quella di aggiungere al browser delle cartelle la colonna di data di scatto delle foto per ordinarle per data di scatto
<chripto> ho Xubuntu 14.10
<chripto> mi avevate fatto trovare il file thunar.xml, ma come lo modifico?
<chripto> non ho idea di come inserirvi dentro le righe relative alle informazioni delle foto (data di scatto, ecc)
<ExPBoy> chripto, magari se aspetti la perona che ti stava aiutando è meglio
<ExPBoy> *persona
<chripto> inoltre mi avevate fatto installare un pacchetto... sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<chripto> io non ho idea di chi fosse e ne quando trovarlo...
<chripto> voi non siete in grado di aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> e io non ho idea di come aiutarti
<chripto> ma non fate parte del supporto di ubuntu?
<jester-> chripto: intendi il file manager?
<chripto> si, perfetto
<cristian_c> chripto,
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-goodies
<ubot-it> xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB
<jester-> mousepad se xfce?
<ExPBoy> chripto, fare parte del supporto non vuol dire essere in grado di risolvere qualsiasi cosa
<chripto> che significa jester- , è un comando che devo dare?
<jester-> cristian_c: in tutti i filemanager compare la data di crazione del file
<jester-> creazione*
<jester-> [10:41:24] <chripto> comunque la mia necessità è quella di aggiungere al browser delle cartelle la colonna di data di scatto delle foto per ordinarle per data di scatto
<ExPBoy> creazione si ma lui vuole la data di scatto della foto
<cristian_c> chripto, se avessi passato qualche minuto a guardare la configurazione, invece che lamentarti e a dare degli incompetenti agli utenti che provano a dare supporto in canale, avresti forse già risolto
<chripto> si ma a me interessa la data di scatto della foto che compare all'interno delle informazioni del file
<jester-> browser delle cartelle che intendi
<chripto> non mi sono mai permesso di dare dell'incompetente a nessuno
<ExPBoy> chripto, io fossi in te mi farei un foglio di calcolo
<cristian_c> chripto, ma quindi il file è stato creato quando l'hai scattata quella foto?
<chripto> intendo il normale gestore dei file di xubuntu
<chripto> quando si scatta una foto con qualsiasi macchina fotografica o cellulare, sulla foto vengono impresse una serie di informazioni
<chripto> data di scatto, macchina fotografica con cui è stata scattata, esposizione, colore, ecc
<ExPBoy> che il normale file manger non legge
<chripto> a me interessa far comparire la colonna della data di scatto nella visualizzazione dei file a lista dettagliata
<ExPBoy> quindi devi risolvere in altro modo
<chripto> pare che in ubuntu si possa fare, perchè in xubuntu no?
<cristian_c> chripto, ma guarda che i file manager non trattano ciò
<cristian_c> chripto, in ubuntu si può fare? E come?
<ExPBoy> nemmeno in ubuntu
<jester-> chripto: per logica la data di creazione file dovrebbe essere la stessa dello scatto
<ExPBoy> comunque basta così :)
<chripto> avevo letto in giro che in vecchie versioni di ubuntu si poteva aggiungere la colonna con uno script
<chripto> in teoria si, ma in realtà non è cosi, ho già controllato
<chripto> ma il file thunar.xml a che serve?
<jester-> serve a thunar per funzare
<cristian_c> chripto, scusa, e non hai trovato tale script, per vedere se è compatibile pure con thunar
<cristian_c> ?
<chripto> ho visto che vi sono incluse proprio delle proprietà di visualizzazione file con le opzioni delle colonne ma non saprei cosa aggiungere per visualizzare la data di scatto
<cristian_c> chripto, quel file in .config/share è un file di configurazione di thunar
<ExPBoy> ahhh sta data du scatto
<chripto> a te fa ridere ma a me serve
<ExPBoy> non le legge quelle info
<cristian_c> chripto, ma credo che le stesse cose le imposti dalle preferenze di thunar che appunto vanno a modificare quel file
<ExPBoy> non mi fa ridere
<jester-> chripto: salva le opzioni previste che setti
<chripto> in che senso jester-
<jester-> se la data di scatto delle foto non è prevista puppi
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> nel senso nelle impostazioni di thunar
<ExPBoy> io volevo dirlo ma...
<ExPBoy> poi mi dicono che sono cattivo
<chripto> possibile che non si può modificare il file per fargli andare a leggere le proprietà delle foto?
<jester-> o sarebbe come dire: vorrei che la vicina si spogliasse ma non vuole
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> quindi o puppi o usi la violenza e ti blindano
<chripto> ragazzi da quanto ho capito quel file dice secondo cosa ordinare i file nella lista, se lo si fa puntare alla data di scatto che è una proprietà di quel file??
<ExPBoy> chripto, se non è prevista l'opzione a meno che tu non sia in grado di scriverti il codice credo di no
<jester-> e sei scarso di money vai a svaligiare una banca o la posta
<cristian_c> chripto, magari recuperare quello script e provalo su nautilus
<cristian_c> se è quello che ti interessa
<ExPBoy> tu come la vedi ora la famigerata data di scatto?
<cristian_c> altrimenti parliamo del nulla
<ExPBoy> o meglio con cosa?
<chripto> se voi provaste anche con una foto fatta da un cellulare ad andare col tasto destro del mouse sulle proprietà
<ExPBoy> provo subito
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2665817&mobile=off
<jester-> Mi sa tanto che questa cosa non esiste ancora in Ubuntu! Possibile che nessuno ci abbia ancora pensato?
<jester-> echecazzo
<cristian_c> chripto, facciamo anche che oggi esiste shotwell
<chripto> e andate nella sezione relativa alle proprietà dell'immagine scoprireste un mondo fantastico di proprietà che aggiungete alle foto senza neanche ke lo sapevate
<cristian_c> ma appunto è una cosa che riguarda le raccolte di foto
<cristian_c> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.18.0-0ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 1372 kB, installed size 5890 kB
<cristian_c> chripto, tu sul cellularo guardi le foro nel file manager o nella galleria?
<chripto> io voglio usare il gestore di file classico di ubuntu, possibile che una cavolata del genere è gestita normalmente dagli altri SO e ubuntu invece no?
<cristian_c> *foto
<cristian_c> chripto, non hai portato un solo esempio pratico
<ExPBoy> chripto, cambia so
<chripto> posso farlo sia da uno che dall'altro!
<cristian_c> sembra che stai qui a trollare, visto che ti ocncentri sul polemizzare soltanto
<jester-> chripto: http://elubuntu.blogspot.it/2009/08/aggiungere-colonne-con-tag-id3-e.html
<cristian_c> e da ieri, oltretutto
<jester-> basta cerare
<jester-> cercare*
<ExPBoy> ecco
<cristian_c> appunto, tramite plugin
<chripto> ma non avete una foto sul vostro pc su cui controllarne le proprietà? cavolo viene memorizzata pure la posizione del gps del punto in cui fate le foto
<cristian_c> chripto, non per tutte è così
<chripto> ma dove vivete!
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> stringa semplice: ubuntu ordinare foto per data scatto
<ExPBoy> chripto, certo che sei capa tosta , direbbero a napoli
<chripto> già visto quel post comunque, non va bene
<cristian_c> e perché mai?
<ExPBoy> e ci mancava andasse bene
<chripto> già provato, non va
<cristian_c> 'non va' non è una definizione valida
<cristian_c> *descrizione del problema valida
<chripto> a be, perchè voi l'avete provato?
<cristian_c> chripto, se ci sono messaggi di errori, postali pure su pastebin
<ExPBoy> ok basta tempo perso
<cristian_c> chripto, posta segni tangibili
<cristian_c> e verificabili
<cristian_c> oltre a 'non va'
<chripto> soluzione facile prendere l'indirizzo di un post e metterlo con copia e incolla, comunque quell'operazione l'ho fatta ieri e non ho più i report
<cristian_c> chripto, c'è la cronologia del terminale
<chripto> ieri un vostro 'amico' mi ha fatto fare "sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies" perchè?
<cristian_c> chripto, chiedilo a lui
<chripto> a che serve?
<chripto> non sapete a che serve xfce4-goodies?
<cristian_c> chripto, te l'ho postato prima
<cristian_c> basta anche leggere....
<ExPBoy> io non lo a che serve
<ExPBoy> lo so
<ExPBoy> che faccio?
<cristian_c> chripto, ultima volta che te lo chiedo: posta i risultati di ciò che hai fatto e per cui dici che non va. Se non lo fai, prendo atto ufficialmente che non hai richieste di supporto
<chripto> e quindi?
<chripto> sono obbligato
<chripto> ^
<chripto> ?
<cristian_c> !paste | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> che poi è supporto per fisime
<cristian_c> chripto, ovviamente, no, ma è una tua scelta cercare il supporto o meno in questo canale
<chripto> infatti, solitamente trovo un valido aiuto, e a volte vi ho girato dei consigli utili, quindi lo vedo come un buon canale di scambio informazioni e aiuti, non tutto il personale di supporto però è uguale purtroppo
<cristian_c> !pazienza | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<chripto> conosco le regole
<cristian_c> chripto, non c'è nessun personale
<cristian_c> chripto, se vuoi il personale:
<cristian_c> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<chripto> personale addetto alla chat di ubuntu....non è detto che sia pagata
<cristian_c> chripto, qui ci sono soltanto utenti di ubuntu e basta
<cristian_c> e la finisco qui perché il canale è dedicato al supporto
<chripto> bravo
<ronny77> problema con wifi ubu13 non trova reti
<ronny77> aiutoooooooooooo
<cristian_c> ronny77, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ronny77, sei collegato via cavo?
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<ronny77> si via cavo
<ronny77> anche se stacco non trova niente
<ronny77> term aperto
<cristian_c> ronny77, digita: ifoconfig -a
<cristian_c> ronny77, e: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> ronny77, infine, posta tutti i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ronny77, scusa, il primo comando era: ifconfig -a
<ronny77> un attimo che sono lento!!!!
<cristian_c> fai pure , ti si aspetta
<krabador> ronny77 "ubu13", ovvero?
<ronny77> fatto
<ronny77> ubuntu 13.10 plus
<krabador> non esiste
<krabador> e la 13.10 non è più supportata
<ronny77> 13.04 plus
<krabador> idem
<krabador> ronny77 , qui si da supporto ad Ubuntu ufficiale, e derivate ufficiali
<krabador> che sono quelle che puoi trovare sui siti Ubuntu
<ronny77> ho hp compaq 615 allinizio non si accendeva piu luce blu tasto wifi poi da terminale ho sbloccato tutto ma ancora non trova reti
<krabador> come www.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> ronny77 non ci siamo capiti
<ronny77> ma 13.04 non è di cantaro ,piu ufficiale di lui
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> ronny77, con tutto il rispetto, ma sono versioni moddate non riconosciute
<cristian_c> ufficialmente da canonical, che sviluppa ubuntu
<ronny77> ok ,quindi cerco su link qui sopra
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<ronny77> ok grazie a tutti
<mattiy88> salve.
<mattiy88> sono nuovo qui.sto provando a installare ubuntu nel mio pc.ho rilevato un piccolo problema
<mattiy88> ho notato che ubuntu all'installazione non mi rileva alcun sistema operativo presente nel computer anche se nel pc è gia installato windows 8.1
<mattiy88> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> mattiy88, potrebbe essere un bug dell'installer
<cristian_c> mattiy88, ti conviene controllare in Altro
<cristian_c> mattiy88, ma sarebbe il caso di dire quale file .iso hai scaricato e come hai eseguito il boot
<mattiy88> ok.allora
<mattiy88> un momento
<mattiy88> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<mattiy88> e l'avvio lho eseguito da fuori
<mattiy88> cioè dal disco masterizzato all'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> ok, quindi dvd
<mattiy88> si
<mattiy88> dvd
<cristian_c> e non hai messo mano a uefi, giusto? O no?
<mattiy88> mmm no
<cristian_c> intendo il bios uefi
<mattiy88> sono entrato nel bios
<mattiy88> e ho modificato la priorità di esecuzione e ho impostato il lettore dvd come primaria
<cristian_c> mattiy88, soltanto quello?
<mattiy88> si
<mattiy88> gia
<mattiy88> puoi guidarmi?
<cristian_c> mattiy88, allora, visto che sei sulla schermata di installazione di ubuntu, fai clic su Altro, quando appare la scelta del tipo di installazione
<cristian_c> o se si chiama 'manuale'
<cristian_c> la schermata di partizionamento
<mattiy88> ok
<mattiy88> poi
<mattiy88> ?
<cristian_c> mattiy88, posta una schermata, così vediamo la situazione attuale del disco
<mattiy88> ora non sono nella schermata
<mattiy88> anche perche ho accesso solo dall'esetrno
<mattiy88> esterno
<mattiy88> del pc
<krabador> mattiy88 , va disabilitato uefi secure boot da bios , e fa disabilitato "avvio rapido " dentro windows 8
<cristian_c> mmm, sì il fastboot dovrebbe essere la causa del non riconoscimento windows
<mattiy88> ok.avvio rapido da dove lo disattivo?
<krabador> da opzioni di spegnimento
<krabador> in win 8
<mattiy88> ok.ora faccio
<mattiy88> vi faccio sapere tra un minuto
<mattiy88> ok fatto
<mattiy88> ho disattivato lavvio veloce
<mattiy88> ora?
<krabador> puoi far partire tranquillamente l'installazione
<krabador> mattiy88 e se dai uno sguardo alla guida uefi
<krabador> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mattiy88> e dovrebbe rilevarmi windows 8?
<krabador> te lo rileva
<mattiy88> ok
<mattiy88> ora ci provo
<mattiy88> Continua a non rileva mi windows
<mattiy88> vi mando la schermata
<mattiy88> Allora sOno nella schermata tipo di installazione
<mattiy88> cosa faccio ora?
<cesare> ciao, che notebook mi consigliate che suppporti ubuntu?? grazie
<robyto> buongiorno a tutti
<robyto> ho un problema con un asus f200 ma non riesco a installare ubuntu in dual boot
<robyto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<robyto> sisrema operativo win 8.1
<robyto> nessuno?
<LostInMyHead1> !qualcuno | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead1> !dettagli | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<robyto> ok
<LostInMyHead1> è come entrare in un'officina a piedi e dire "ho l'auto a casa e non parte, tatemi la ora soluzione"...
<LostInMyHead1> ti aspetteresti davvero una risposta?
<robyto> ho avuto in regalo un mini pc asus f200 con sopra installato win 8.1...vorrei mettere in dual boot ubuntu ..quando entro nel bios non vedo la chiavetta usb sul quale ho messo
<robyto> ubuntu
<robyto> come inizio può andare?
<LostInMyHead1> che versione di ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead1> come l'hai messo su chiavetta?
<robyto> 14.10
<robyto> con rufus
<LostInMyHead1> da dove lo hai scaricato?
<robyto> dalla pagina principale di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead1> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<LostInMyHead1> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<LostInMyHead1> prova s econ questi che sono testati funziona
<robyto> il punto è che nel bios..non vede la possibilità di installare da usb
<LostInMyHead1> infatti non  la trovi, nel bios al massimo trovi la possibilità di avviare da usb
<LostInMyHead1> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead1> guarda installazione grafica
<robyto> posso dirti cosa trovo nel bios?
<LostInMyHead1> ultima cosa... controlla se hai uefi
<LostInMyHead1> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LostInMyHead1> robyto: devi cercare il menu boot priority
<LostInMyHead1> robyto: guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica#Avvio_del_supporto_di_installazione
<LostInMyHead1> come già segnalato
<robyto> dove c'è boot configuration?
<LostInMyHead1> robyto: può essere, tutti i bios sono differenti, non so com'è messo il tuo, questo lo devi cercare tu
<robyto> trovato...in secure boot ho messo disabled
<LostInMyHead1> ok allora hai uefi
<LostInMyHead1> segui la guida per uefi
<LostInMyHead1> che se no sputtani tutto
<LostInMyHead1> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<robyto> boot option ne ho solo 1 windows boot manager
<LostInMyHead1> Segui la ca**o di guida
<robyto> ma l'ho seguita...
<robyto> ma non va
<robyto> la seconda foto in blu non ce l'ho io
<robyto> vabbè
<robyto> grazie lo stesso
<io71> Buonasera a tutti e buone feste,
<io71> volevo chiedere se è possibile installare ubuntu su nexus 7 213 lte e se è possibile effetuare le telefonate.
<ExPBoy> io71,  http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<io71> gRazie :-)
<io71> esiste anche una sezione in italiano?
<ExPBoy> eh
<io71> la faccio  più semplice, potrebbe funzionare?
<ExPBoy> bella domanda
<io71> ok, grazie a tutti, resterò con i miei dubbi. Saluti a tutti.
<giuliam22> Ciao!io vorrei installare ubuntu in un computer toshiba con sistema operativo Windows 7. Posso farlo? Inoltre tutti i file contenuti nel computer andranno persi una volta installato ubuntu oppure rimangono all'interno? POi si possono fare due account? Grazie in anticipo per le risposte!
<drewg95> Salve. Ho un problema con la scheda di rete.
<LostInMyHead> Puoi farlo, prova da livecd per sicurezza, si può installare affianco a windows, senza perdere i dati, si possono fare più account
<LostInMyHead> giuliam22
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | drewg95
<ubot-it> drewg95: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<drewg95> si lo so ho inviato per sbaglio.. scusate... all'avvio del computer non mi riconosce le funzioni legate al wi-fi. come mai? se invece sospendo e riaccedo all'account il wi-fi va
<drewg95> uso ubuntu 14.10 e ho una scheda di rete  con chipset Atheros
<drewg95> grazie in anticipo andrea.
<giuliam22> @LostInMyHead Grazie ma quindi io installo ubuntu senza cancellare niente. Farà tutto in automatico?
<LostInMyHead> no, scegli tu come intallarlo
<LostInMyHead> chiaramente se gli dici di installare sopra windows lui cancella tutto
<LostInMyHead> dipende da cosa selezioni
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | giuliam22
<ubot-it> giuliam22: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giuliam22> Ok! Speriamo di non fare casini! Grazie a tutti per le risposte!
<LostInMyHead> giuliam22: guarda la guida installazione grafica
<drewg95> Salve. Ho un problema con la scheda di rete. Salve. Ho un problema con la scheda di rete. uso ubuntu 14.10 e ho una scheda di rete  con chipset Atheros. se uso il comando ifconfig la scheda wireless non viene proprio visualizzata. grazie in anticipo andrea.
<maury> ciao ragazzi
<maury> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu last version
<maury> alla fine mi da un erroree
<maury> :(
<FreeMania> Ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu e usarlo assieme a windows per un po', se ricordo bene si può fare. Sto installando ubuntu desktop, va bene così?
<FreeMania> Grazie!
<Carlin0> FreeMania, basta che in fase di installazione scegli l'opzione 'installa di fianco a win'
<FreeMania> ok, grazie! intanto finisco di caricare poi nelle finestre di dialogo sceglierò così allora
<FreeMania> a presto e grazie ancora
<rockman> Buonasera a tutti Ragazzi sono nuovo
<rockman> sto cercando di installare ubuntu dalla usb ma non riesco
<gigirock> rockman, cosa non riesci ?
<rockman> il bios riconosce la usb ma quando clicco su try ubuntu withou istall si riavvia il pc
<gigirock> rockman, nel menu quante scelte hai ?
<gigirock> rockman, mi dici le caratteristiche del pc ?
<rockman> 1defoult 2 help 3 try ubuntu 4 test memory
<gigirock> rockman, che versione tenti di installare ?
<Marwin1966> buongiorno a tutti
<rockman> ho un asus g1s con 2 gb di ram 250 gb hhd una gforce gt 256 mb
<Marwin1966> a chi posso chiedere aiuto_
<gigirock> rockman, che processore ?
<rockman> sto provando ad installare la 14.04 lts
<gigirock> !domanda | Marwin1966
<ubot-it> Marwin1966: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Marwin1966> ok grazie
<rockman> intel core duo
<gigirock> rockman, hai scaricato 32 bit o 64 bit
<rockman> il mio pc supporta solo la 32bit
<gigirock> rockman, ok
<gigirock> rockman, su quel pc c'e' installato windows ?
<rockman> si si win7
<Marwin1966> ho installato tempo fa ubuntu 14.04 lts usando tutto l hard disk cancellando kla partizione di windows 8  ora vorrei ripristinare il sistema operativo originale da cd recovery ma non me lo legge, volevo sapere se qualcuno ha una dritta per aiutarmi. Il recovery e[ originale cd toshiba. Grazie
<LostInMyHead> chiaro, gigirock e rockman non potevano non trovarsi...
<LostInMyHead> Marwin1966: hai uefi?
<gigirock> LostInMyHead, perditempo...
<Marwin1966> che significa se ho uefi
<LostInMyHead> !uefi | Marwin1966
<ubot-it> Marwin1966: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LostInMyHead> se lo hai installato Marwin1966 saprai se hai uefi
<rockman> ragazzi il mio hhd ha 2 partizioni che uso per win7 devo creare una 3 partizione tutta vuota per ubuntu ? forse per questo riscontro questo problema ?
<Marwin1966> dove lo vedo se ho uefi
<LostInMyHead> ma la guida l'hai letta Marwin1966?
<gigirock> rockman, no la live dovrebbe avviarsi lo stesso, di solito e' un problema grafico...
<gigirock> aspe rockman
<Marwin1966> scusa ma invece di farmi leggere una guida che tanto non capisrei non [ meglio dirmi come devo fare per saopere se ho uefi
<LostInMyHead> no
<rockman> come posso risolvere?
<Marwin1966> perch[ no
<LostInMyHead> perchè dovrei usare il mio tempo che posso impiegare per lavoro o famiglia per risolvere un tuo problema , per fare una cosa che vuoi fare tu? usa il tuo tempo, io ti guido ma tu leggi.
<LostInMyHead> anche per rispetto
<gigirock> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3618094 | rockman
<LostInMyHead> le guide le hanno fatte per questo
<rockman> per me gigirock? :) :) :) :)
<Marwin1966> ma scusa l ho paerta ma non ci capisco nulla
<Marwin1966> sono nuovo su linux
<gigirock> rockman, yes
<rockman> grazie 1000 :)
<rockman> grazie veramente tanto
<LostInMyHead> l'hai installato, hai dovuto disabilitare il secure boot Marwin1966?
<rockman> ti faccio sapere se riesco :) per adesso ancora grazie :)
<rockman> provo a riavviare a dopo :) grazie
<Marwin1966> ora guardo ma devo entrare nel setup
<Marwin1966> riavvio il pc
<LostInMyHead> quindi visto che ha capito dove guardare dov'è il secure boot o a letto la guida e ha capito o lo sapeva...
<LostInMyHead> pasticcio: il nick è in memoria delle abbuffate di natale?
<Marwin1966> niente disabilitato masterboot
<Marwin1966> pero non succede nulla
<robyto> su un mini pc con 4 gb di ram meglio installare ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10?
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<LostInMyHead> robyto: guarda il tempo di supporto
<LostInMyHead> la 14.04 è lts
<robyto> quindi sarebbe meglio?,,,
<Marwin1966> chiedo scusa ho uefi
<Marwin1966> ho visto con gparted
<Marwin1966> il primo disco di boot [ uefi
<LostInMyHead> robyto: leggi e scegli secondo le tue esigenze
<robyto> vorrei solo capire cosa differiscono le due versioni?
<pasticcio> ho un problema con audacity ho ubuntu 14.04 lts e voglio aggiornare audacity da 2.0.5. a 2.0.6. ho provato da terminale ma niente magari ho sbagliato qualcosa. grazie per chi mi aiuta
<LostInMyHead> robyto: lo leggi e capisci
<LostInMyHead> pasticcio: lo hai installato da softwarecenter?
<gigirock> !info audacity
<ubot-it> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2404 kB, installed size 6397 kB
<gigirock> pasticcio, nei repo la versione e' la 205 se vuoi la 206 devi scaricare il file a parte
<pasticcio> no era gia installato quando ho installato ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> pasticcio: se esce l'aggiornamento te lo aggiorna in automatico, se no devi scaricarte lo te
<LostInMyHead> audacity non c'è di base in ubuntu...
<robyto> è in inglese...però..e non lo mastico molto
<LostInMyHead> robyto: cosa è in inglese?
<pasticcio> a ok ma poi la 206 va sopra alla 205 ?
<LostInMyHead> non riscierei tanto :P
<Marwin1966> per favore ho bisogno di reinstallare la recovery di windows 8 su un hard disk usato per intero oer installare ubuntu 14.04, il risultato e che non si riesce piu- a leggere il cd recovery. Ho uefi nel boot di avvio qualcuno mi aiuta
<Marwin1966> grazie
<LostInMyHead> per far andare il cd di ripristino devi avere comuqnue dello spazio libero, poi per quanto riguarda eventuali problemi dati da uefi non so guidarti
<Marwin1966> ho ;o spazio libero
<Marwin1966> lo
<LostInMyHead> windows non legge il filesistem di linux e comunque il cd non prevede di farsi lui il partizionamento
<LostInMyHead> non allocato
<LostInMyHead> che è diverso da libero
<robyto> le note delle distro
<jester-> !windows | Marwin1966
<ubot-it> Marwin1966: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Marwin1966> ma ora ho installato ubuntu
<pasticcio> ok grazie per l'aiuto ciao
<LostInMyHead> robyto: cito: "Ogni sei mesi viene rilasciata una nuova versione di Ubuntu con supporto ufficiale di 9 mesi. Ogni due anni viene rilasciata una versione LTS (Long Term Support) con supporto ufficiale di 5 anni."
<Marwin1966> il problema [ che non mi legge il recovery
<LostInMyHead> scegli te cosa ti conviene
<Marwin1966> vorrei riformattare tutto i; pc ma non oso
<Marwin1966> non so come si fa
<robyto> lostin...non so...per quello che chiedo a te che sei esperto?..cosa cambia...solo che una dura di più e una di meno?
<LostInMyHead> Marwin1966: e tu libera dello spazio, se poi si blocca comunque per complicazioni con uefi non so aitarti, vai in una chat windows
<LostInMyHead> bhe, se non hai più supporto non hai più aggiornamenti di alcun tipo ne aiuto
<robyto> si ma dopo nove mesi..non si aggiorna?
<LostInMyHead> significa che se scegli la 14.10 tra nove mesi o installi il nuovo sistema o ti arrangi
<robyto> capito non si aggiorna!
<gigirock> robyto, yeah
<robyto> meglio la 14.04 allora...
<jester-> alleluia el can el buia
<gigirock> robyto, installa dai
<robyto> posso chiedere una cosa sullìinstallazione?
<gigirock> !domanda | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<LostInMyHead> leggi!
<robyto> ho messo usb creator ..mi esce schermo nero...try ubuntu o install ubuntu...quale delle due devo cliccare?
<gigirock> robyto, prima prova try ubuntu
<robyto> e da try ...posso poi installare o devo rimettere la usb?
<LostInMyHead> la usb non la devi manco togliere
<jester-> e se si toglie da sola?
<LostInMyHead> comunuqe puoi installare comèSCRITTONELLAGUIDALEGGILACHENONCIOFFENDIAMO!!
<gigirock> robyto, puoi installare anche dalla live ma e' meglio provare se si avvia
<robyto> si gigi...hai ragione!
<jester-> se funza la uaiffai e palle varie
<jester-> linucs a certioc è un po indigesto
<jester-> certi pc*
<robyto> su un hard disk di 500 gb che ha già win 8...quanti gb devo lasciare a ubuntu..visto che non ci devo mettere tanta roba?
<val12> 20 gb dovrebbero bastare
<LostInMyHead> robyto ora facciamo noi una domanda a te: perchè sei convinto che gli altri debbano leggere le guide per te e poi copiare e incollare le risposte dalla guida alla chat perche non hai voglia di sbatterti tu?
<robyto> vabbè..lasciamo stare...lostin...non capisco un c...di ubuntu...chiedo...se da fastidio non chiedo piu!
<jester-> che poi qui devi sempre leggere
<LostInMyHead> non è che dai fastidio... e che ti è stato gia risposto, postandoti una guida di due paginatte in cui trovi già le risposte alle domande che stai facendo
<jester-> robyto: sembri il bimbetto scrauso: e cosè? e cosa fa? e perchè? e dpo nove mesi arriva ubuntino?
<gigirock> robyto, non e' che con un comando o con una risposta risolvi tutti i problemi di tutte le installazioni del mondo
<jester-> e malgrado le spiegazioni continua le litanie
<gigirock> bisogna un po' auto aiutarsi.......
<robyto> tolgo il disturbo...grazie lo stesso
<LostInMyHead> nessuno ti ha detto di togliere il disturbo, se avrai un problema che non sta in quelle due paginette di rispondiamo volentieri altrimenti se sta sulla guida non ti arrabbiare se ti diciamo di leggere
<LostInMyHead> hai detto di non capirci niente di ubuntu? come credi abbiamo imparato noi? leggendo e apprendendo, come in tutte le altre cose
<robyto> ok...infatti ho dato un occhiata...e non posso mettere la 14.04 ma solo 14.10
<robyto> Allo stato attuale solo la versione 14.10 di Ubuntu è in grado di offrire la modalità di installazione automatica con Windows in modalità UEFI
<LostInMyHead> esatto ma puoi fare il partizionamento manuale
<LostInMyHead> ed installare la 14.04
<robyto> essendo uno che non capisce nulla...temo di far danni
<LostInMyHead> c'è la guida per quello, se c'è qualche passaggio che non capisci chiedi
<LostInMyHead> l'operazione non è poi tanto complicata di per se
<LostInMyHead> robyto: però calcola che tra 9 mesi devi rifare tutto :P
<robyto> mmm...per me è arabo...andrei di 14.10 cosi non ho problemi
<robyto> lo so lostin..ma se sbaglio adesso...butto via tutto...
<LostInMyHead> sai liberare dello spazio dal disco tramite windows?
<LostInMyHead> creare una partizione uota diciamo robyto?
<robyto> tramite windows...no..solo liberare spazio...
<robyto> no non so creare partizioni
<LostInMyHead> mmm
<robyto> potrei però postare le immagini...prima della partizione ...
<val12> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<LostInMyHead> robyto: si ma prima ti conviene liberare spazio da windows...
<gigirock> provo a riavviare che non mi va una mazza
<LostInMyHead> poi fai le partizioni in quello spazio libero
<robyto> windows non ha  nulla..di installato..pc nuovo
<LostInMyHead> val12: per informazione basta che dai !gparted | nome utente
<LostInMyHead> val12: così non devi cercare la prossima volta
<LostInMyHead> robyto: http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/creare-una-partizione-su-windows-7-18836.html
<LostInMyHead> dai ora cazziatemi per la guida esterna
<robyto> grazie lostin...darò un occhiata
<LostInMyHead> basta che liberi lo spazio che vuoi dedicare ad ubuntu più uno spazio per la swap
<LostInMyHead> L'area di swap: area di appoggio per la memoria RAM localizzata sul disco rigido, le cui dimensioni variano in base alla quantità di RAM nel seguente modo:da 1 fino a 2 volte la RAM: per memorie RAM comprese tra 256MB e 768MB (per es. con 512 MB di RAM, la swap sarà compresa tra 512MB e 1 GB)pari o inferiori alla RAM: per memorie RAM superiori ad 1GB.
<LostInMyHead> !swap | robyto
<ubot-it> robyto: swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<LostInMyHead> e puoi lasciarlo non allocato
<LostInMyHead> se vuoi farlo fammi sapere una volta che hai fatto ste due operazioni e poi vediamo
<LostInMyHead> altrimenti installa la 14.04
<LostInMyHead> ops
<LostInMyHead> 14.10
<robyto> mamma mia..non pensavo fosse cosi complicato...per te magari è una passeggiata per me no...
<LostInMyHead> è complicato farlo anche con windows, solo che lo trovi già fatto
<robyto> e non potevano farlo anche per ubuntu...
<LostInMyHead> esistono i pc con già ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> se tu conpri un pc con windows devi intallarlo tu ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> se compri un pc con linux devi installarlo te windows
<LostInMyHead> semplice
<robyto> in effetti...vediamo..qualcosa faccio...rientro qui quando ho le idee piu chiare grazie lostin
<LostInMyHead> prego
<[iNoX]> sera
<[iNoX]> ragazzi stavo facendo upgrade a versione 14.04 e mi da questi errori , sapete come posso risolvere ?
<[iNoX]> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9630820/
<LostInMyHead> upgrade da cosa?
<GaeS27> Salve, ho un problema con la ram in Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit
<LostInMyHead> [iNoX]: da maverick 10.10?
<[iNoX]> si LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> non credo proprio sia possibile, il supporto è terminato
<[iNoX]> bene
<LostInMyHead> non credo ci siano più i server
<LostInMyHead> è fuori supporto dal 2012
<[iNoX]> quindi devo reinstallare da capo tutto
<LostInMyHead> dovevi farlo prima
<LostInMyHead> fine supporto: Aprile 2012
<[iNoX]> il problema è che ce l ho su di un vecchio netbook
<[iNoX]> che era diperso in garage
<LostInMyHead> si ma ora come ora puoi salverti i file e reinstallare
<LostInMyHead> ogni versione a un limite di supporto
<[iNoX]> si vero non ci avevo pensato
<GaeS27> Ho un problema con la ram in Ubuntu 14.10 64 bit. MI legge 3,3 GiB su 4 Gb. Come mai?
<[iNoX]> ma dici salvarmi i miei file o file di sistema?
<LostInMyHead> sarebbe come trovare un pc con windows 3.1 e pretendere ci sia l'avanzamento a windows8 disponibile...
<[iNoX]> hehehe un po pretenzioso
<LostInMyHead> i tuoi file, quelli di sistema non occoroono visto che lo cambi
<[iNoX]> allora ho gia tolto tutto
<gigirock> GaeS27, in che senso 3.3 ?
<LostInMyHead> [iNoX]: magari guarda un po le caratteristiche hardware per capire cosa mettere
<LostInMyHead> il pc mi sa di vecchiotto
<[iNoX]> ok, piu che altro ho un unica soluzione da chiavetta visto che è un netbook o sbaglio?
<GaeS27> che su panoramica mi dice Memoria: 3,3 GiB ma io ho 4Gb installati
<LostInMyHead> GaeS27: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<gigirock> GaeS27, ma adesso sei sulla ubuntu ?
<LostInMyHead> 1 GiB ≠ 1 GB 
<gigirock> GaeS27, apri un terminale scrivi free e mandaci il risultato in pastebin
<GaeS27> si su questo pc c'è solo ubuntu 14.10
<GaeS27> ok ora lo faccio
<LostInMyHead> potrebbe anche essere partita una ram, strano che ti segni 3.5
<GaeS27> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CwVp3A91SQuUkpwiasQ8
<GaeS27> Boh, da qui sembra che in effetti anche il bios ne legga pochi
<gigirock> non e' che 700 mega son per la sk grafica ?
<gigirock> non e' che 700 mega son per la sk grafica ? GaeS27
<gigirock> LostInMyHead, se parte una ram il pc si blocca e al max un banco intero non andrebbe +
<LostInMyHead> no assolutamnte non è detto
<LostInMyHead> te lo dico per esperienza
<GaeS27> Io ho una scheda grafica dedicata da 512 Mb, non è condivisa
<LostInMyHead> [iNoX]: intendi l'installazione?
<gigirock> GaeS27, ma nel bios cosa segnala ?
<LostInMyHead> GaeS27: in effetti è la memoria che ti manca visto che hai 3.5 GB di ram
<LostInMyHead> !usb | [iNoX]
<ubot-it> [iNoX]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<LostInMyHead> !winusb | [iNoX]
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin | [iNoX]
<ubot-it> [iNoX]: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<GaeS27> @gigirock il bios in effetti me ne legge 3 e qualcosa (non ricordo quanto di preciso). @LostInMyHead ma se ho la scheda grafica dedicata e non quella integrata nella MB, non dovrebbero essere sottratti dalla mia ram i 512Mb
<LostInMyHead> si, era solo per dire controlla per sicurezza, è chiaro che c'è qualcosina che non va
<LostInMyHead> GaeS27: se anche il bios legge così hai problemi alla ram pero
<LostInMyHead> qui ubuntu non c'entra...
<LostInMyHead> probabilmente è uno di quei problemi causati dall'esistenza sul piano cosmico di jester-
<GaeS27> Mhh capisco.
<ale> salve, ho provato ad istallare ubuntu creando un immagine iso su dvd e usb ma dopo essere entrato nella schermata in cui scegliere la lingua si blocca
<ale> ho provato ad istallare anche lubuntu alternate 32bit e ubuntu alternate 32bit sia da usb sia da dvd ma dopo aver scelto la lingua la tastiera sembra non rispondere più
<ale> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pacman> ciao a tutti
<pacman> ho un problema con il funzionamento della bradcom wifi
<pacman> con una versione di 14.04.1 di ubuntu
<pacman> cosa nota credo! :)
<pacman> qualche suggerimento
<pacman> nada?!
<iorita> Chiedo un consiglio da neofita.
<iorita> Ho salvato un file e non so come ho salvato la prima versione. ..un giorno di lavoro perduto
<iorita> Che fare?
<iorita> Grazie
<LostInMyHead> sta più attento la prossima volta
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-28
<motore> buongiorno a tutti. ho un problema con la stampante/scanner collegata al pc: stampa regolarmente, ma non scannerizza. Se apro simple scan dice "nessuno scanner rilevato".... non capisco è collegata con cavo usb
<motore> stampante HP ENVY 4500
<cristian_c> motore, prova così: apri un terminale e digita: sudo simple-scan
<motore> ok si apre simple scan, ma "nessuno scanner rilevato".  Il cavo usb è collegato e comunque la stampa funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<motore> un paio di giorni fa ho fatto gli aggiornamenti (s.o. 12.04 lts)   ... pare che dopo questi non vada più lo scanner, prima funzionava normalmente...
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> motore, che tipo di aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> motore, apri un terminale
<motore> gli aggiornamenti da "gestore aggiornamenti"  non ricordo precisamente quali...
<motore> ok terminale pronto
<cristian_c> motore, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | motore
<ubot-it> motore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9634323/
<cristian_c> motore, hai roba di lucid
<cristian_c> oltre a ppa
<cristian_c> motore, prova a purgare i ppa
<motore> forse ero avanzato dalla 10.04...? come faccio?
<LostInMyHead> come fai a non sapere se sei avanzato?
<cristian_c> motore, in ogni caso i ppa non sono repository di pacchetti ufficiali supportati dalla distro e possono portare a instabilità del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, sì, ha effettuato l'avanzamento
<motore> come faccio a "purgare" i ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | motore
<ubot-it> motore: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> motore, oppure fai una reinstallazione del sistema (12.04, o anche 14.04 o 14.10, a tua scelta)
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<weed12> ciao e buone feste, vi spiego il mio problema, ho appena finito di installare l ultima versione di ubuntu e ho un problema , il puntatore del mouse è tremolante, la cosa strana e che prima di installarlo facendo la prova funzionava alla perfezione dopo l installazione ho questo problema, sara colpa della scheda video dell ati? o dal fatto che ho an
<weed12> che una scheda video dell intel (il notebook è uscito cosi, hp g62)? potete aiutarmi?
<weed12> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<dna85> salve ho un problema con il mio notebook asus f552c relativo alla scheda di rete. avviando il computer e loggandomi la scheda wifi (atheros) non viene riconusciuta. avviando il comando ifconfig non viene nemmeno vista. sospendendo il pc e riaccedendo la scheda per magia c'è e funziona. ma ogni volta che si fa sto giochetto abbassando lo schermo la
<dna85> scheda si accende e si spegne. grazie in anticipo andrea
<jester-> dna85: prova a scrivere il modulo ath9k in /etc/modules
<jester-> apri il file e aggiungi alla fine ath9k
<dna85> lo scrivo semplicemente nel file in fondo?
<jester-> dna85: sotto a quel poco che gia c'è
<jester-> una ruga tutto per lui
<jester-> riga
<dna85> non c'è nulla.  con quale app lo devo aprire?
<dna85> nulla oltre la descrizione
<jester-> dna85: con un editor da sudo
<dna85> cioè? scusami non sono molto pratico
<jester-> dna85: se hai ubuntu sudo gedit /etc/modules
<dna85> ok grazie
<dna85> e riavvio alla fine...?
<jester-> dna85: per provare se funza si
<dna85> grazie. c'è un modo per lasciare un feedback al suo aiuto?
<dna85> jester- ho effettuato il riavvio ma non è cambiato nulla
<andrea72vt> salve a tutti
<jester-> dna85: cat /etc/modules e metti nel pastebin
<krabador> !ciao | andrea72vt
<ubot-it> andrea72vt: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andrea72vt> scusae io ho ubuntu versione 13.10 ... conviene passare alla 14?? se si come ?
<jester-> !paste | dna85
<ubot-it> dna85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> andrea72vt, 13.10 non è piu' supportata, se vuoi un sistema sicuro, passa alla 14.04 , lts, supportata 5 anni, oppure alla 14.10
<andrea72vt> grazie krabador come posso fare per aggiornare?
<krabador> andrea72vt, puoi fare il passaggio di versione, ma è consigliabile fare un backup, e reinstallare direttamente , fai prima
<dna85> fatto
<jester-> dna85: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<enziosavio> Consigliata  la  /home separata
<dna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635115/
<jester-> dna85: anche sudo lshw -C network
<andrea72vt> KRABADOR cosa rischio ad aggiornare versione ... ho anche difficoltà a fare backup
<krabador> andrea72vt, il processo è lungo, se ci sono ppa nel sistema , puo' non andare a buon fine
<krabador> andrea72vt, cosi' come se il sistema è stato smanettato
<andrea72vt> non riesco ad iscrivermi a ubuntuone non mi da il codice captcha
<dna85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635136/
<krabador> andrea72vt,
<enziosavio> andrea72vt  fatti  una  /home separata
<krabador> enziosavio, attieniti alla discussione, per favore
<krabador> andrea72vt, ubuntuone è stato chiuso
<andrea72vt> scusa krabador ma come avrai capito non sono molto pratico con  ubuntu anche se in questi ultimi anni mi ci sono trovato molto bene
<jester-> dna85: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<enziosavio> Appunto  se  reinstalli  ,  che  è  la  strada  più  corta  ,  fatti  una  /home  separata
<jester-> dna85: se non va non so che altro dirti
<andrea72vt> krabador allora come faccio backup, quando seleziono icona mi apre ubuntuone
<krabador> andrea72vt, salvi a mano i tuoi dati su un'unità esterna , di qualsiasi tipo
<krabador> andrea72vt, e reinstalli
<andrea72vt> ok krabador
<dna85> jester- ok riprovo il viavvio
<andrea72vt> dopodichè devo disinstallare ubuntu krabador?
<enziosavio> Installi  sopra
<krabador> andrea72vt, no, non devi disinstallare, fai partire il supporto di installazione della nuova versione, e puoi scegliere varie modalità di installazione
<krabador> andrea72vt, hai un dual boot?
<andrea72vt> si ho una piccola partizione con win
<krabador> andrea72vt, e funziona in dual boot con grub ?
<jester-> andrea72vt: andando in installazione ti chiede se vuoi sostituire il sistema
<jester-> e non perdi nulla
<andrea72vt> ok jester- provo subito allora se nnn ci sono problemi
<enziosavio> Fermati  andrea72vt
<enziosavio> Prima  il  Backup
<andrea72vt> dimmi enziosavio
<jester-> andrea72vt: logico che un backup male non fa ma non capisco perchè se hai 13.10 non avanzi via aggiornamenti
<andrea72vt> jester- come posso fare avanzando via aggiornamenti ...
<jester-> andrea72vt: eh gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> sempre che hai ppa
<enziosavio> Sicuramente  l ' installer  ti  formatta  le  due  partizioni  di  Ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<andrea72vt> gli aggiornamenti non li posso lanciare dal term??
<LostInMyHead> a che c'è la guida
<jester-> enziosavio: se sceglie sostituire aggiornare il sistema non formatta
<jester-> e puo anche fare in manuale non facendo formattare
<enziosavio> Allora  l'  avanzamento  non  è  mai  cosa  semplice
<jester-> enziosavio: ????
<LostInMyHead> dipende da come lo fai...
<jester-> fa tutto da solo
<jester-> sempre che non hai ppa
<jester-> state facendo un casino per una cosa semplice
<enziosavio> Se  hai  Repo (ppa) esterni  che  creano  conflitti  con  i  nuovi  ,  basta  che  sbagli  una  dipendenza  e  rimani  a  monitor  nero
<jester-> enziosavio: proprio non avanza
<jester-> sirifiuta
<jester-> ma dainstaller sostiuisci/aggiorna no formatta e mette os nuovo
<enziosavio> Poi  ci  son  pure  le  impostazioni  di  sistema (personalizzazioni )  che  possono  creare  problemi  ,
<andrea72vt> jester- nn penso di avere archivi esterni (ppa) ... quindi cosa faccio
<jester-> enziosavio: quelle rimangono
<jester-> andrea72vt: provi ad avanzare da gestore aggiornamenti se non va userai l'installer
<andrea72vt> jester- passo prima alla 14.4 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty
<jester-> enziosavio: è il vantaggio della home separata
<jester-> andrea72vt: passerà alla 14.04
<jester-> andrea72vt: e non avanzerei oltre
<jester-> per qualche anno sei a posto
<enziosavio> Io  fossi  in  lui  faccio  un  Backup ;  inserisco  il  dischetto  spazzo  via  le  due  partizioni  di  Ubuntu  e  ne  creo  tre  /root  ---- /home ---- swap  e  li  installo  ,  ma  non  è  una  cosa  da  fare  senza  saper  come
<andrea72vt> jester- seguo queste indicazioni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoTrusty
<jester-> enziosavio: stai assistendo a cazzo cane
<jester-> piu che assistera fai casino
<andrea72vt> enziosavio per me è troppo complesso
<jester-> andrea72vt: apri il gestore aggiornamenti
<enziosavio> Ok
<jester-> andrea72vt: aperto doverebbe vedere l'avanzamento
<enziosavio> Fai  l' avanzamento  ?
<enziosavio> La  strada  più  facile  non  è  detto  sia  la  migliore
<jester-> enziosavio: se vai dal gommista per la convergenza e ti dice che ti cambia le gomme?
<andrea72vt> scusa jester- ma da diverso tempo non mi fa fare aggiornamenti mi dice scaricamento deil pacchetto non riuscito verificare la connessione internet
<jester-> andrea72vt: lo hai aperto il gestore?
<andrea72vt> scusa jester- ma come lo apro
<enziosavio> Fate  come  volete  ,  forse  non  son  per  niente  bravo  a  spiegarmi
<andrea72vt> è la icona tonda con la A al centro jester-
<jester-> andrea72vt: va bè apri un terminale
<andrea72vt> aperto
<jester-> andrea72vt: update-manager -d
<jester-> e segui la tiritera
<andrea72vt> lo avevo già fatto jester- mi apre una finestraq con gli aggiornamenti mi chiede pw e...
<jester-> andrea72vt: logico che devi dare la pass utente
<andrea72vt> ok dopo pw mi dice: impossibile scaricare file paacchetto verifica connessione internet
<krabador> andrea72vt, come sei connesso?
<andrea72vt> che vuol dire come sono connesso ... ho un abbonamento wind
<jester-> madu
<jester-> andrea72vt: sudo apt-get update che fa
<jester-> andrea72vt: sa di apt sminchiato
<andrea72vt> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<andrea72vt> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<andrea72vt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/Release
<andrea72vt> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> andrea72vt, non fare l'aggiornamento di sistema, connesso alla rete wind
<krabador> andrea72vt, fallo da un'adsl
<andrea72vt> è adsl
<andrea72vt> jester- hai letto il msg che mi rilascia il term?
<andrea72vt> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<andrea72vt> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<andrea72vt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/Release
<andrea72vt> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<jester-> andrea72vt: è normale avendo i server spenti
<krabador> andrea72vt, non continuare a copiare in canale
<jester-> andrea72vt: ma dovrebbe aggiornare alla successiva
<andrea72vt> quindi cosa devo fare jester- rilancio sudo apt-get update
<andrea72vt> krabador che vuol dire non continuare a copiare in canale
<krabador> andrea72vt, per output lunghi, usa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | andrea72vt
<ubot-it> andrea72vt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> andrea72vt: usa la live e scegli sostituisci il sistema
<jester-> o tiri natale prossimo
<andrea72vt> scusa jester- ma xkè nn mi fa fare aggiornamenti ... che vuol dire l'errore che ti ho inviato?
<jester-> andrea72vt: che la 13.10 ha i server spenti
<jester-> è scaduta
<andrea72vt> quindi jester- nn posso fare il passaggio di versione?
<jester-> dovrebbe aggiornare alla 14.04 ma pare che hai sminchiato qualcosa
<andrea72vt> cosa avrei sminchiato??? posso recuperare ? aiutami !!!
<krabador> andrea72vt, guarda, fai veramente prima, a livello di tempo totale dell'operazione, a scaricare una iso di 14.04 o 14.10, fare un backup dei tuoi dati e reinstallare
<jester-> andrea72vt: eh ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o servono le figure
<andrea72vt> jester- scusa ma usate un linguaggio per me complicato !!!
<andrea72vt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento dice che dovrei passare alla 14.04lts ma poi non da le istruzioni per la versione 13.10
<jester-> andrea72vt: passo 1 fare dvd o usb della 14-04 o .10
<jester-> passo 2 AVVIARE DVD O USB
<jester-> passo 3 andare in installazione e scegliere opzione sostituire il sostema
<jester-> sistea
<jester-> andrea72vt: cosa c'è di complicato
<enziosavio> Allora  rimani  con  Ubuntu 13.10  ,  ti  studi  un'  attimo  come  funziona  il  partizionare  un  disco  rigido  ,  fai  un  backup  , ti  scarichi  la  iso  di  Ubuntu 14.04  e  quando  hai  messo  assieme  tutte  queste  cose  installi  ,  non  è  obbligatorio  far  tutto   di  fretta  ,  senza  sapere  bene  come
<andrea72vt> apparentemente nulla. devo fare backup ?
<enziosavio> Non  avere  fretta
<enziosavio> Anche  se  lo  fai  tra  una  settimana  ,  non  cambia  niente
<enziosavio> Prima  assicurati  di  sapere  cosa  fai
<andrea72vt> scusa enziosavio se ho capito bene devo creare una nuova partizione su cui installare ubuntu 14.04 per tenere i piedi in due staffe come si sul dire... dopodichè chiudo la partizione con versione vecchia
<krabador> andrea72vt, scarica la iso, mandala in live ovvero "prova ubuntu senza installare" , connettiti con il cavo lan, puoi tornare in questa chat
<enziosavio> Perfetto  fai  come  dice  Krabador
<andrea72vt> krabador avrei problemi con la partizione?
<krabador> andrea72vt, torna qui dalla live, facciamo prima
<andrea72vt> ok
<andrea72vt> scusa jester- Aggiornamenti ho scoperto che selezionando il Server Principale alla voce "Scaricare da" dopo il comando sudo apt-get update
<andrea72vt> non da errore
<andrea72vt> scusa krabador  Aggiornamenti ho scoperto che selezionando il Server Principale alla voce "Scaricare da" dopo il comando sudo apt-get update nn da errore
<krabador> andrea72vt, sei entrato un'ora e mezza fa, se avessi reinstallato avresti già finito
<andrea72vt> scusa krabador ma sto procedendo con aggiornamenti se nn va mi ricollego nei prox giorni e seguo la strada del live
<andrea72vt> ti volevo solo dire della modifica eseguita e del diverso comportamento del sistema
<LostInMyHead> si ma se vieni qua, ti danno dei suggerimenti e vai per la tua strada onestamnte ....
<andrea72vt> nel frattempo sto facendo il download della versione 14.4lts 32 bit desk ma mancano ancora 5 minuti krabador
<andrea72vt> LostinMyHead non è presunzione ma jester- mi aveva consigliato questa strada che sembrava poi impraticabile, dopodichè krabador (anch'esso gentile) mi ha suggerito quest'altra opzione ... nn voglio offendere nessuno
<krabador> andrea72vt, a noi sta a cuore indicare la soluzione piu' efficiente, per quanto riguarda l'installazione del sistema
<krabador> l'aggiornamento ha le sue comodità, ma puo' dare diversi problemi, legati allo stato di salute del sistema precedente
<Buone> Ho un problema con apache e php5, ho inserito un file php nella cartella www ma quando nel browser digito http://localhost/test.php mi da errore 404 Not Found
<cristian_c> Buone, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Buone, vai in /etc
<cristian_c> Buone, vai in /etc/apache2
<cristian_c> Buone, poi sites-available e 000-default.conf
<cristian_c> Buone, DocumentRoot
<cristian_c> cos'hai?
<Buone> DocumentRoot /var/www/html
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> Buone, dove l'hai messo il file php?
<Buone> in ver/www
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Buone, ragiona
<cristian_c> confrontalo con la root
<Buone> quindi devo metterlo nella cartella html
<cristian_c> ecco
<Buone> non mi fa incollare nessun file
<cristian_c> Buone, che permessi ha la directory?
<Buone> mi dice proprietario root
<cristian_c> Buone, spostalo da root
<Buone> ho istallato ubunti solo da 30 minuti, come faccio
<cristian_c> Buone, poi gli cambi proprietario e gruppo in base agli altri file della directory
<cristian_c> o meglio, lo rendi eseguibile dal gruppo oltre al proprietario, che forse è meglio
<cristian_c> Buone, apri un terminale
<Buone> ok
<cristian_c> Buone, sudo mv /var/www/test.php /var/www/html/test.php
<cristian_c> Buone, e controlla i permessi del file
<cristian_c> quello di esecuzione sopratutto
<Buone> non mi eseguire stat mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/var/www/test.php": File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Buone, ls /var/www
<cristian_c> Buone, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Buone> Ho risolto, ho riavviato apache2 più volte è ora funziona tutto
<Buone> Grazie mille, è buone feste
<cristian_c> Buone, anche a te
<pasticcio> come faccio a sapere quale scheda audio ho nel mio computer avendo installato ubuntu 14.04 lts ?
<Tommy90> ciao a tutti
<Tommy90> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a settare plymouth che non si apre piu ma ha inserito il tema di edubuntu 14.04 lts io ho ubuntu 14.10
<enzotib> che significa "non si apre più"?
<Tommy90> che plymouth non ha un icona e non si apre piu
<Tommy90> ho provato a lanciarla dal teminale ./plumouth-manager
<enzotib> Tommy90, non mi risulta l'esistenza di nessuna applicazione di nome plymouth-manager
<Tommy90> serve per lo splash screen, per cambiare l'immagine all avvio di ubuntu
<enzotib> Tommy90, e dove l'hai presa?
<Tommy90> plymouth-manager gestione pacchetti
<enzotib> uhm, ok, ho visto, è un PPA esterno che devi aver installato, non è nei repo standard di ubuntu
<enzotib> e direi che non c'è supporto per i PPA
<Tommy90> c'è una guida anche su ubuntu, farei ammeno del ppa se c'è un modo per cambiare l'immagine iniziale
<Tommy90> prima c'era quella di ubuntu studio, ora c'è la schermata nera e mi da tutti gli ok verdi prima di iniziare
<enzotib> e tu vorresti tornare alla schermata di Ubuntu Studio?
<Tommy90> no vorrei una schermata personalizzata o un programma che mi aiuta a gestire questo
<andy> salve a tutti
<enzotib> Tommy90, mi spiace, su questo non posso e non so aiutarti
<andy> ho aggiornato la versione da 13.10 a 14.4 ma ho un problema con configurazione monitor
<Tommy90> ok grazie lo stesso
<andy> mi dice di provare modalità per il CRTC 379 come???
<andy> jester- ho un problema con impostrazione monitor mi puioi aiutare?
<andy> enziosavio ho un problema con impostrazione monitor mi puioi aiutare?
<andy> devo eseguire questa istruzione CRTC 379: prova modalità 640×480@73Hz con uscita a 1024×768@61Hz (passaggio 0)
<enziosavio> Mandami  il  monitor  a  casa  mia  che  provvedo
<andy> enziosavio non skerzare ;-)
<andy> mi puoi aiutare?
<enziosavio> Non  so  neanche  di  cosa  stai  parlando  ,  quindi  come  posso  aiutarti
<andy> ho aggiornato versione ubuntu alla 14.4. al riavvio ho ricevuto questo errore
<andy> Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor
<andy> nessuna delle modalità selezionate era compatibile con le modalità possibili:
<andy> Prova delle modalità per il CRTC 379
<andy> CRTC 379: prova modalità 640×480@73Hz con uscita a 1024×768@61Hz (passaggio 0)
<andy> CRTC 379: prova modalità 640×480@73Hz con uscita a 1024×768@61Hz (passaggio 1)
<andy> enziosavio ho aggiornato versione alla 14.4 ma al riavvio mi ha dato un problema con la configurazione monitor
<enziosavio> Il  monitor  che  risoluzione  ha  ?
<andy> 640*480 4/3 ma dalle impostazioni non mi da altre opzioni
<andy> nell'errore c'era scritto di provare modalità per il CRTC 379
<andy> CRTC 379: prova modalità 640×480@73Hz con uscita a 1024×768@61Hz
<enziosavio> Ma tu  non  sai  che  risoluzione  ha
<enziosavio> È un  portattile  ,  un  Desktop ?
<enziosavio> Che  scheda  video  ha ?
<andy> desk ha una scheda nvidia ma nn mi ricordo le caratteristiche
<enziosavio> Installa  i  driver  Nvidia proprietari
<enziosavio> E  riavvia
<andy> enziosavio come li installo
<enziosavio>  Software e aggiornamenti → Driver aggiuntivi
<esu> buonasera
<esu> sto installando ubuntu minimale
<esu> meglio nm-applet o gigolo?
<andy> già ci sono dei driver aggiuntivi nvidia, non vedo però l'opzione per scaricarli altri
<andy> ne scelgo una a caso ??
<enziosavio> no
<andy> quindi come posso procedere?
<enziosavio> se  gia  ci  sono  no
<enziosavio> nvidia x server settings
<andy> nvidia x server settings che intendi ... cosa devo fare dimmelo in modo semplice
<enziosavio> Avvialo
<enziosavio> Cerca  nel  menu
<andy> come lo avvio ???
<andy> scusami ma quale menu ?? nel computer non lo trovo
<andy> sudo nvidia-settings mi da comando nn trovato
<Temeroya> salve
<Temeroya> ho il seguente problema
<Temeroya> http://pastebin.com/CJPZDnc4
<Temeroya> per l'esattezza il video è in formato mkv
<ciapel> ciao a tutti ,ho creato una rete senza fili con ubuntu 14/04 ma non viene vista dal samsung galaxy ,ci sono impostazioni da fare per risolvere il problema_
<ciapel> ?
<krabador> ciapel, "ho creato una rete" ?
<ciapel> krabador, sul pc nel menu a tendina del segnale wifi "crea nuova rete Wi-fi"
<ciapel> krabador, attualmente sto navigando in umts con chiavetta usb
<krabador> cosa vuoi fare con il galaxy?
<ciapel> krabador, vorrei connettermi via wifi per navigare ma non vede la rete che ho creato con ubuntu
<krabador> ciapel, "crea nuova rete wifi" ti crea un profilo di rete nel pc, a cui il pc possa connettersi
<krabador> non crea una rete da usare con altro
<giuliam> Salve, come faccio a fare i download da internet? per scaricare i diversi programmi come itunes?
<giuliam> mi viene sempre la scritta "errore nell' archivio"
<ciapel> krabador, ha ,pensavo mi creasse una rete a sè grazie dell'inform.
<krabador> ciapel, di niente
<krabador> giuliam, che browser stai usando?
<giuliam> crome
<krabador> giuliam, itunes non funziona su ubuntu, cosi' come non vanno gli exe
<giuliam> ecome faccio usare il mio ipod?
<krabador> devi installare gtkpod
<krabador> giuliam, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkpod/files/
<krabador> giuliam, http://askubuntu.com/questions/90027/how-to-sync-songs-in-rhythmbox-with-an-ipod
<giuliam> mentre mi servirebbe un programma per scaricare i video da youtube
<krabador> giuliam, magari protetti da diritto d'autore...
<giuliam> ???
<tommy90> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tommy90> come posso ripristinare il logo ubuntu a posto delle scritte in schermata nera all'avvio?
<krabador> tommy90, hai modificato grub ?
<krabador> tommy90, come l'hai tolto ?
<tommy90> forse con un codice da terminale per aumentare le prestazioni
<giuliam> krabador, non ho capito!
<krabador> tommy90, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<tommy90> mi da tutti gli ok verdi all avvio in una schermata nera
<krabador> tommy90, e fa il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuliam> Ciao a tutti! mi consigliate un programma per scaricare video di youtube?
<tommy90> vuoi che incollo il testo di gedit qui?
<krabador> tommy90, scusami,
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di "fa il pastebin" ?
<krabador> !paste | tommy90
<krabador> !chat | giuliam
<ubot-it> tommy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> giuliam: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tommy90> 1
<tommy90>  2
<tommy90>  3
<tommy90>  4
<tommy90>  5
<LostInMyHead> ubot-it: colpa tua
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'colpa tua'
<LostInMyHead> se se...
<krabador> tommy90, devi usare pastebin, non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tommy90> ahahah scusa ho sbagliato ma mi dice di entrare con ubuntu one non ho attivato l'account
<tommy90> scusa ma io non ho capito che devo fare?
<krabador> tommy90, andare sul sito pastebin
<krabador> incollare il contenuto di gedit
<krabador> cliccare paste +
<krabador> ed incollare qui il link
<tommy90> http://pastebin.com/cFXKszJc
<tommy90> così?
<krabador> tommy90, come mai hai questa linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="plymouth:debug drm.debug=0xe"  ?
<tommy90> è un programma per cambiare l'immaggine d'avvio, ma non si apre piu anche se installato
<tommy90> ha dato debug
<tommy90> come risolvo questa riga?
<krabador> tommy90, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> cosi'
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<tommy90> ti ringrazio
<tommy90> prima che riavvio c'è un modo per modificare la risoluzione in modo permanete invece di usare resizescreen
<tommy90> ?
<doga> sera a tt
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-21
<Guest44018> ciao a tutti
<Guest44018> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Guest44018
<ubot-it> Guest44018: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest44018> grazie
<saki> salve ragazzi, dovrei aggiornare (classici update) ubuntu 14.04, solamente che ho davvero un sacco di kernel vecchi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14126603/
<saki> in questo momento sto utilizzando l'ultimo ovvero linux-image-3.19.0-39-generic
<saki> a cosa corrispondono le immagini "extra" ?
<gigirock> Antonino_Zuzzure, dal terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok subito
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://pastebin.com/NqPztPb9
<krabador> simone... se un utente ti segnala un comando, e tu lo digiti saltando pezzi , ripeto quanto detto nell'altro canale
<krabador> non è una questione di inesperienza linux, il problema.
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ah pastebinit è un comando?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> pensavo dicesse: pastebin qui...
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok ho dato il comando completo, ora faccio pastebin del risultato?
<krabador> no, attacca la chiavetta
<krabador> digita dmsg | tail | pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, errore di battitura
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> dice: dmsg comando non trovato
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ah ok
<Antonino_Zuzzure> copio il link?
<krabador> si
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126904/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126904/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> non so perchè è uscito due volte
<krabador> fa niente
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, lsusb | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126927/
<krabador> estrai la chiavetta
<krabador> reinseriscila, digita dmesg | pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sicuro che la stai inserendo in una porta funzionante?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> sisi però ora si è illuminata prima no
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126964/
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127005/
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, funziona
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127011/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> con questo dpkg stai vedendo se è installato il programma bluez?
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, dpkg -l | grep python | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127017/
<krabador> hcitool dev | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127022/
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, la chiavetta funziona
<krabador> ed è installato cio' che serve
<Antonino_Zuzzure> mm ok
<Antonino_Zuzzure> quindi non ci vuole un programma per condividere i file tipo?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> va beh per questo ora me la vedo io, l'importante è sapere che funzioni
<Antonino_Zuzzure> grazie mille
<krabador> in linux, il kernel si occupa di supportare l'hardware. Si deve intervenire successivamente con l'installazione di driver eccetera
<krabador> solo se l'hardware non è ufficialmente supportato dal kernel
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, quando l'hardware è supportato, "attacchi e vai " :D
<Antonino_Zuzzure> capito, grazie mille ancora, provo a non far danni haha
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<Antonino_Zuzzure> invece per il fatto degli update?
<krabador> allora
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ci sono effettivamente 254mb di update ogni giorno o qualcosa non va?
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127037/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> io comunque sto leggendo tutti questi comandi nella speranza di capirci qualcosa... ovviamente capisco lo 0,1% ma pian piano all 1% ci arrivo
<krabador> poi ti dico tutto ;)
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> credo si sia bloccato, un attimo solo
<krabador> no, tranquillo
<krabador> puo' metterci un po'
<Antonino_Zuzzure> in genere me lo fa più velocemente apt-get update
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127063/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> mi ha dato un errore di firma, ma credo sia dovuto a quando provai a installare spotify, senza successo haha
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, rimuovi il ppa di spotify
<krabador> fatti un favore
<Antonino_Zuzzure> promette male come cosa... procedo
<krabador> pero', prima, sudo apt-get -y distu-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<Antonino_Zuzzure> E: Si sono verificati dei problemi ed è stata usata -y senza --force-yes
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127074/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> mi è uscito questo
<krabador> stai lontano da guide non ufficiali, per installazione di software
<krabador> visto che sei alle prime armi col sistema
<krabador> e non sai quindi a cosa corrispondono le cose
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ti riferisci a whatsapp di pidgin?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> si anche quello fu un fallimento haha
<krabador> a tutto
<krabador> anche spotify
<Antonino_Zuzzure> a perfetto
<krabador> http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main  hai roba di 14.04, in 15.10
<krabador> come credi che reagisca il sistema?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> aspe come controllo sta cosa, cioè qui ci arrivo anche io haha
<krabador> se l'inesperienza ti giustifica nell'ottenere spiegazioni, non ti giustifica nel fare cose a caso, seguendo guide a caso
<krabador> in giro
<Antonino_Zuzzure> io seguii la guida sul sito stesso di spotify, che portò a un inesorabile insuccesso e mi aiutai con un topic di ubuntu, probabilmente datato
<krabador> appunto
<Antonino_Zuzzure> butterò un occhio più spesso sulle date sui forum :D
<krabador> devi buttare un occhio piu' spesso su diverse cose
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep pidgin-whatsapp | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127094/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ma questo è anche il motivo per cui non mi fa gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> "questo"
<krabador> quando metti fonti esterne, mantenute male
<krabador> si blocca tutto
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, sudo apt-get remove --purge pidgin-whatsapp
<Antonino_Zuzzure> capito
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, software-properties-gtk , clicca su tab "altro software"
<krabador> fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | Antonino_Zuzzure
<ubot-it> Antonino_Zuzzure: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> pubblica qui il link
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok, due domande: il risultato di purge pidging-whatsapp, faccio pastebin=?
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> lo screenshot c'è un tasto dedicato o ci vuole uno strumento di cattura?
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, premi stamp
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok
<krabador> te lo trovi o in /home , o in /home/utente/immagini
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://imgur.com/Y1baKtM
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127121/
<krabador> Antonino_Zuzzure, disabilita whatsapp-purple, dalla schermata, chiudi , sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> disabilito solo, non faccio rimuovi?
<Antonino_Zuzzure> possibile che sta ancora finendo di fare il comando?
<krabador> dist-upgrade, con tutta la roba che avevi in sospeso, potrebbe metterci un ora
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ah ok perfetto... relativamente perfetto, comunque una cosa che ho appena imparato di ubuntu: se qualcosa non va, non si lascia in sospeso :D
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127259/
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ecco ha finito...e ommioddio quanta roba
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<Antonino_Zuzzure> credo ci metterà un po' anche qui
<Antonino_Zuzzure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14127292/
<krabador> il sistema è aggiornato e "scozzato" , sta lontano da ppa, e dal seguire le prime cose che trovi che rispondono ad una ricerca su un tuo "problema"
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ok perfetto
<Antonino_Zuzzure> quindi praticamente sia il coso di whatsapp che spotify sono eliminati?
<krabador> no, solo whatsapp
<Antonino_Zuzzure> comunque ti ringrazio tantissimo, semmai ci incontreremo ti offrirò un caffé :)
<Antonino_Zuzzure> quella di spotify vedrò io, grazie ancora :)
<krabador> ma figurati, cerca solo di riflettere maggiormente sul sistema
<Antonino_Zuzzure> per fortuna in questo periodo che è iniziato 3 giorni fa ho un po' più di tempo libero, mi dedicherò a imparare qualcosa su ubuntu
<krabador> io parlo di sistema , in genere
<krabador> qualunque esso sisa
<krabador> *sia
<Antonino_Zuzzure> in genere con windows risolvevo tutto, ma comunque presterò più attenzione
<krabador> se inizierai a farlo, trarrai conclusioni con motivazioni piu' concrete
<krabador> e farai meno affermazioni come quella che hai appena fatto.
<Antonino_Zuzzure> ecco... perfett haha
<Guest42623> ciao, richiesta forse banale ma non riesco ad installare più i font...
<Guest42623> ...da quando ho installato 15.10 studio
<Guest42623> prima aprivo i file e in automatico si apriva una finestra dove bastava cliccassi installa
<blu0123> salve ho un fujitsu esprimo mobile v6555 ma non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<Carlin0> blu0123, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<blu0123> ram 2,00 gb di cui utilizzabili solo 1,50     e cpu intel core duo da 2,00 ghz
<YouNeverKnow> http://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/ds-ESPRIMO-Mobile-V6555.pdf
<YouNeverKnow> quale di queste ?
<blu0123> il processore è il T5870
<krabador> blu0123, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione?
<blu0123> ho creato una chiavetta con unebootin.......ma quando arrivo alla schermata dell'installazione lo schermo diventa grigio e si blocca tutto
<krabador> !usbwin | blu0123
<ubot-it> blu0123: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, ed usa questo per farla
<krabador> nel frattempo controlla anche l'md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | blu0123
<ubot-it> blu0123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<blu0123> ok adesso lo faccio
<blu0123> md5 è apposto
<blu0123> Ho creato anche la chiavetta con universal usb.....faccio partire l'installazione ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Maxiride> Ho installato cups-pdf seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/VirtualePdf, solo che andando ad aggiungere la stampante nel centro di controllo vedo tra le stampanti locali CUPS ma mi chiede un indirizzo di rete per proseguire.
<jester-> Maxiride: è stampante di rete?
<Maxiride> no
<Maxiride> volevo aggiungerla come stampante virtuale sul mio portatile
<Maxiride> CUPS compare anche sotto Stampanti Locali correttamente
<jester-> Maxiride: Maxiride a quanto leggo nel wiki non so deve installare una nuova stampante ma dovresti avere stampa in pdf nelle opzioni della stampante installata
<Maxiride> Io vedo questo dopo aver installato cups http://i.imgur.com/xTUo0Jg.png
<Maxiride> e dovrei poterla selezionare ed andare avanti nell'aggiunta della stampante. ma come puoi vedere i bottoni non sono cliccabile
<Maxiride> *cliccabili
<jester-> Maxiride: non devi installare nessuna nuova stampante
<Maxiride> le ultime tre righe della guida dicono così
<jester-> prova a stampare e clicca sulla stampante di defualt dovrebbe esserci stampa pdf
<jester-> ma dovresi riavviare cups
<Maxiride> jester-: già riavviato con sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Maxiride> jester-: provando con la stampante di default mi dice giustamente che non è collegata (ho una stampante via USB che ora è staccata)
<Maxiride> a me serve convertire un file .ppt in PDF.. pensavo che la stampante PDF virtuale facesse al caso mio
<Guest60637> Scusate, posso chiedervi una mano? Riscontro errori al boot in Ubuntu 15.10
<Guest60637> Inoltre il boot richiede molto tempo
<Carlin0> Guest60637, che errori ?
<Guest60637> Li copio su Pastebin, un attimo
<Guest60637> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14128403/ li ho segnati durante il boot
<Guest60637> So che è un bug noto, ma non ho trovato una soluzione. Ho provato ad usare boot repair con le opzioni automatiche ma non ha risolto, ha reinstallato grub ma nient'altro
<jester-> Guest60637: il sistema parte o no
<Guest60637> sì, lo sto usando
<cristian_c> Guest60637: hai trovato relative segnalazioni su launchpad?
<jester-> Guest60637: quindi non è un errore fatale ma solo il verobose del kernel che fa il suo lavor
<Guest60637> è un bug noto, ma non ho trovato una soluzione
<jester-> Guest60637: in quanto alla lentezza la 15.10 impiega un po a mettersi il desktop, se poi il pc è debole ancora di piu
<Guest60637> Il desktop impiega poco in realtà, è la "schermata viola" che si pianta, quindi ho cercato di capire cosa la bloccasse ed è venuto fuori quell'errore
<Guest60637> vorrei capire se è possibile risolverlo o quantomeno a cosa sia dovuto
<jester-> Guest60637: se è un bug bisogna aspettare il fix
<Guest60637> Ok allora...
<Guest60637> Grazie
<dang> buon giorno
<dang> posso chiedervi un consiglio?
<jester-> Guest63070: avanti coi carri
<Guest63070> oh grazie
<Guest63070> dunque
<Guest63070> ho un "vecchio" macbook pro del 2011 (un i5 di cui non trovo le specifiche, scheda grafica integrata hd3000 e 4 gb di ram). Ho bisogno urgentemente di metterci una versione di linux (in passato per smanettare mi ero trovato con ubuntu quindi vorrei rimettere ubuntu). Quale versione mi consigliate? qualche derivata? esiste un modo per metterlo nativ
<Guest63070> o e non emulato?
<jester-> Guest63070: sto usando un metà 2009 come mai non usi osx?
<Guest63070> devo farci girare l'ise della xilinx
<jester-> !macbook | Guest63070
<ubot-it> Guest63070: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> ho messo un ssd e aggiunto 4 gb di ram è una scheggia
<Guest63070> e avendo già messo win 10 con Boot Camp ( e su win 10 non è supportato) devo procurarmi una dietro linux o win da simulare..e preferisco linux
<jester-> Guest63070: vedi un po se nella guida è compreso il tuo modello
<Guest63070> si sto leggendo grazie!
<jester-> ,agari dai un'occhiata al wiki inglese nel caso l'italico non fosse aggiornato
<Guest63070> uhm
<Guest63070> è leggermente complesso e non ho tempo di farlo adesso
<Guest63070> su macchina virtuale andrebbe troppo lento? magari una distro leggera
<jester-> Guest63070: lubuntu
<Guest63070> ok provo quella
<jester-> Guest63070: sistema è comune a tutte le derivate ma la grafica è leggera e non carica 127 servizi
<Guest63070> una info: se un software dice compatibile con linux significa che ogni dietro linux o ci sono delle dietro che possono dare qualche rogna piu?
<Guest63070> significa che ogni distro è compatibile o #
<jester-> Guest63070: ubuntu è la meglio fornita
<jester-> Guest63070: si in teoria
<jester-> poi diende dalla versione delle lib che usa
<Guest63070> ubuntu meglio fornita quindi anche lubuntu?
<jester-> Guest63070: si cambia solo la grafica
<Guest63070> perfetto
<Guest63070> che versione mi consigli? 32 o 64? 15 o 14?
<jester-> Guest63070: e puoi installare anche altri ambienti grafici tipo xfce e scegliere al boot quale usare
<Guest63070> andrei di 32 essendo 4gb ..ma coi mac non ci capisco nulla..dato che ad esempio Boot Camp richiede win a 64 bit
<jester-> Guest63070: sempre l'ultima versione 64 bit
<Guest63070> beh perora mi interessa far girare quel soft per preparare l'esame, poi con calma ci smanetto sulla grafica!
<jester-> ormai è quaso tutto sviluppato a 64 bit e su sistma a 64 girano anche le app a 32
<Guest63070> perfetto
<Guest63070> un'ultima cosa dato che usi macbook anche tu
<Guest63070> che macchina virtuale mi consigli?
<Guest63070> parallel?
<jester-> Guest63070: vmware fusion
<jester-> Guest63070: in teoria si paga, in teoria
<jester-> ma da torrent.........
<Guest63070> si vabbe tranquillo :P
<Guest63070> grazie
<Guest63070> hai trovato anche una config che fa girare bene? tipo quanta ram usare?
<Guest63070> aspe è normale che nella distro che sto scaricando ci sia scritto amd64?
<Guest63070> 64 bit ok..ma amd...
<jester-> Guest63070: di solito do metà ram alla vm
<jester-> Guest63070: amd64 è gergale visto che amd è stata la prima a sfornare cpu a 64 bit
<lollo9786> salve,sentite una volta ho provato ad installare ubuntu 15.10,alla fine della installazione ha dato l'errore fatale del grub e quindi ho dovuto ripristinare i dati di fabbrica del portatile,se dovesse succedere ancora,come devo fare'
<lollo9786> ?
<jester-> lollo9786: seguire la guida
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lollo9786> scusa il sistema uefi è già disabilitato
<jester-> lollo9786: e controllollare il sum della iso usata per fare l'installer
<jester-> !sum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sum'
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lollo9786> scusa non capisco
<jester-> lollo9786: se hai scaricato la iso con errori potrebbe essere la causa del grub farlocco
<lollo9786> l'ho scaricato dal sitoo ufficiale
<jester-> lollo9786: e comunque non cambiare le impostazioni a grub che se lo metti su partizione invece che su disco poi non parte una cippa
<jester-> lollo9786: ok ma capita che nello scaricare si generino errori
<dangggg> ooo
<dangggg> si era impallata la finestra di safari mannaggia
<dangggg> mi riscrivi gli ultimi 2 messaggi che non ho potuto leggere?
<lollo9786> l'ho scaricato dal sitoo ufficiale?
<lollo9786> scusa aspetta
<jester-> lollo9786: ok ma capita che nello scaricare si generino errori
<dangggg> parli con me lollo?
<lollo9786> nono con jester
<dangggg> ah ecco jester
<jester-> dangggg: sei quello del macco?
<dangggg> sisi
<dangggg> del amd64
<dangggg> ...
<dangggg> ha finito di scaricare
<dangggg> è giusta la versione?
<jester-> [18:17:13] <jester-> Guest63070: di solito do metà ram alla vm
<jester-> [18:17:52] <jester-> Guest63070: amd64 è gergale visto che amd è stata la prima a sfornare cpu a 64 bit
<dangggg> okkkkkkkk
<dangggg> grazie mille
<dangggg> provo!
<jester-> dangggg: hai preso la versione per mac?
<lollo9786> jester io ho provato ad installarlo su partizione,è una delle tante cause?
<jester-> lollo9786: il grub non va mai su partizione, devi lasciare le impostazioni a defualt installando
<dangggg> ahm jester, per la versione di linux metto ubuntu 64 o metto per kernel?
<jester-> dangggg: c'è la iso mac
<jester-> con qualche driver in piu
<dangggg> .....
<dangggg> quindi ho sbagliato versione? xD
<jester-> cosa hai scaricato
<dangggg> lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> dangggg: pia la mac https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<jester-> è la lts
<Fraxfrax> Buonasera a tutti
<lollo9786> jester quindi per installare ubuntu senza problemi cosa devo fare,scaricarlo,metterlo sulla chiavetta e poi?
<dangggg> ok sto reistallando. Su vmware metto ubuntu 64 bit per istallare o kernel xxx??
<dangggg> povero jest lo stiamo facendo impazzire
<jester-> lollo9786: scaricare-->controllare l'ash se è giusto-->metterlo su chiavetta o dvd e installare senza cambiare le impostazioni a grub
<jester-> dangggg: in vm va bene tutto visto che userà i driver del sistema
<Fraxfrax> Ragazzi, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto. Ho installato xubuntu in dual boot e tutto è andato per la perfezione. L'unico problema che ho  è che quando mi compare il menù gnu grub non riesco con le freccette a scegliere il sistema operativo. Le freccette nn funzionano. Sapete aiutarmi. Graziee
<lollo9786> ma io il grub non l'ho neanche toccato durante il partizionamento,ho solo impostato lo spazio e la ram
<jester-> lollo9786: ma controllare il sum della iso no?
<dangggg> ok grazie
<lollo9786> scusa l'ignoranza ma non so cos'è  la sum della iso,intendi se 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> !md5sum | lollo9786
<ubot-it> lollo9786: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> lollo9786: se il valore non quaglia ci sono errori
<lollo9786> okok adesso sto vedendo cos'è
<jester-> quindi le minga bona
<lollo9786> ho capito che serve a verificare la validità del file iso,ma per il grub cosa devo fare
<lollo9786> come faccio a lasciarlo integro
<jester-> lollo9786: nulla installi e basta senza cambiare la desitnazione
<jester-> destinazione*
<lollo9786> adesso riscarico ubuntu e intanto sto installando un programma per windows che praticamente è come md5sum
<lollo9786> si chiama cygwin
<jester-> lollo9786: perché installare quello consigliato dalla guida non è bello nè
<lollo9786> aspetta il forum consiglia quello per chi ha windows
<jester-> lollo9786: allora vai sul forum a chiedere lumi
<dangggg> jest
<dangggg> perche su wmare se faccio "crea nuova macchina virtuale" in automatico mette dimensione 20giga?
<jester-> dangggg: è il minimo
<widecurio64> sera, volevo sapere, ho appena installato il kernel a bassa latenza su ubuntu 14.10 e volevo sapere perché qjackctl avvia sempre jack con 48000 invece che 44100 come frequenza?
<dangggg> e se volessi dar di più?
<dangggg> tipo almeno 60gb?
<jester-> dangggg: basta cambiare il valore
<jester-> widecurio64: bella domanda
<dangggg> non me lo fa cambiare
<dangggg> o si cambia dopo?
<widecurio64> per cui jester- che posso fare?
<jester-> widecurio64: forse perché il bassa latenza performa di piu ma è anche piu instabile
<jester-> dangggg: strano
<widecurio64> il problema che mi ostacola in questo caso è che io uso carla(un programma del kxstudio)che lavora con jack a 44100
<widecurio64> e nonostante io abbia impostato 44100 continua ad avviarsi a 48000
<cristian_c> widecurio64: 14.10 è scaduta
<cristian_c> widecurio64: qui si fa supporto solo a release ancora valide
<cristian_c> !rilasci | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<widecurio64> beh in tal caso mi conviene farmi un backup ed installare la nuova
<widecurio64> grazie di tutto
<enzoebasta> buonasera
<enzoebasta> posso usufruire di un aiuto?
<enzoebasta> *potrei
<stefano99> Salve
<enzoebasta> 'sera
<stefano99> Ho un paio di problemi con Lubuntu
<stefano99> Posso chiedere a voi?
<enzoebasta> eh ho provato, saranno a cena, non so
<stefano99> Probabile XD
<stefano99> Magari te puoi aiutarmi: credo siano problemi semplici
<enzoebasta> non penso, prova a esporre
<stefano99> Grazie;-) In pratica: non riesco ad installare grive. Lancio il comando sudo apt-get install grive , il terminale inizia a lavorare  ma alla fine mi dice che è impossibile trovare i file
<enzoebasta> dal basso della mia ignoranza
<enzoebasta> hai fatto sudo apt-get update?
<enzoebasta> prima
<stefano99> Sì, sia prima che dopo. La prima volta terminava, poi anche "update" da lo stesso errore di "install grive"
<enzoebasta> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thefanclub/grive-tools
<enzoebasta> dai questo comando e poi fai sudo apt-get update
<enzoebasta> poi sudo apt-get install grive-tools
<stefano99> Provo, grazie mille :-)
<enzoebasta> prego
<enzoebasta> va?
<stefano99> Mi da questo errore "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<stefano99>  grive-tools : Dipende: grive (>= 0.3) ma non sta per essere installato
<stefano99> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati."
<stefano99> Le repository le ha installate, è grive-tools che ha generato questo errore
<enzoebasta> che versione di lubuntu hai
<enzoebasta> 14.04?
<stefano99> 15.10
<stefano99> l'ultima
<enzoebasta> ah
<stefano99> Può essere quello il problema?
<enzoebasta> penso di si, ho provato a installarlo, a me va così
<enzoebasta> io per questo uso sempre la lts
<enzoebasta> da usc
<enzoebasta> hai provato?
<stefano99> No: cosa sono?
<enzoebasta> ubuntu software center
<enzoebasta> ripeto, dal basso della mia ignoranza, anche lubuntu dovrebbe avere ubuntu software center
<stefano99> Aaaaah ok. Ora provo. Sisi ha la Lubuntu software center.
<stefano99> No, niente: non esiste grive nel Lubntu software center
<enzoebasta> http://tutorialforlinux.com/2015/10/15/how-to-quickstart-with-google-drive-on-lubuntu-15-10-wily-32-64bit-linuxgnu/
<enzoebasta> ecco da niubbo ho commesso l'errore di postare qui i link
<enzoebasta> hai visto quella guida?
<stefano99> Sì, già vista e provata ma niente...boh ho il sistema che non vuole collaborare XD. Devo andare a cena, grazie mille dell'aiuto ed a dopo (se ci sarai ancora).  Grazie mille  dell'aiuto :-)+
<enzoebasta> ciao, boh anche io ho bisogno di un a mano, dopo torno
<enzoebasta> buona cena
<lcproductions> Ho formattato un pc Acer e installato Ubuntu 15.10 tramite usb, una volta completata l'installazione, ho riavviato e rimosso il supporto, ma, quando cerco di accedere ad Ubuntu, mi da il messaggio che non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo. Ho eseguito l'installazione più volte , ripristinato il grub, disabilitato secureboot e provato con pc i
<lcproductions> n modalità legacy bios ma niente
<lcproductions> Qualcuno sa la soluzione?
<cristian_c> lcproductions: boot repair
<lcproductions> già fatto
<cristian_c> lcproductions: hai il log?
<lcproductions> no
<lcproductions> a me però diceva che il grub era stato ripristinato con sucesso
<krabador> lcproductions, dopo aver disabilitato secure boot, con installazione fatta con secure boot abilitato, va ripristinato il grub con un tool
<cristian_c> lcproductions: fai partire boot repair e posta il log
<krabador> ecco
<lcproductions> ok
<lcproductions> Avevo formattato la pendrive, mi ci vorrà un po'
<lcproductions> ecco
<lcproductions> Boot Info Script e7fc706 + Boot-Repair extra info      [Boot-Info 23Nov2014]
<lcproductions> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================
<lcproductions>  => Grub Legacy is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
<lcproductions>     268862808 of the same hard drive for the stage2 file, but no stage2 files
<lcproductions>     can be found at this location..
<lcproductions>  => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<SuperStep> qualcuno mi aiuta con dpkg... sto diventando scemo con l'installazione delle immagini linux
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/iPHSYADE secondo voi qual'e' il problema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: perchè stai usando sudo apt-get install -f?
<Joshua^Dunamis> che intendi con installazione delle immagini linux?
<SuperStep> hai guardato su paste?
<stefano99> Salve
<SuperStep> we stefano99
<Volta> Buonasera Come faccio ad individuare l'id assegnato da pulseaudio al mio mic mediante pc pactl list
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ok SuperStep ora ho visto meglio... ma che è successo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> da che situazione parti?
<SuperStep> un paio di giorni fa ho installato v4l2loopback... ma mi sa che qualcosa e' andato storto in depmod... me ne sono accorto adesso che ho lanciato un aggiornamento
<SuperStep> manca qualcosa... ma non so cosa
<SuperStep> che impedisce di installare il resto in cascada
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm.. come lo hai installato v42loopback?
<SuperStep> sudo apt-get install v4l2-loopback-{qualocsa/qualcosaltro/unaltro}
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: capisco... ho dato un occhiata a che cosa fosse perché non lo conosco... di preciso che cosa installa quel pacchetto?
<SuperStep> e' un modulo del kernel v4l2loopback -> Video for Linux 2 loopback
<SuperStep> serve a creare delle interfacce video di loopback
<SuperStep> su /dev/videoX
<SuperStep> dove ci puoi scrivere
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: mi viene in mente un retaggio dei primi anni con GNU/Linux... prova un sudo depmod -a
<SuperStep> in realta' ho gia' provato a disistallare tutto
<SuperStep> ad ogni modo ho appena provato, depmod -a non restituisce nulla
<SuperStep> apt-get install -f lo stesso di prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma adesso che kernel stai usando?
<SuperStep> step@Cris:~$ uname -a
<SuperStep> Linux Cris 3.19.0-41-generic #46~14.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 17:46:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> !info pc
<ubot-it> Package pc does not exist in wily
<SuperStep> la patch precedente
<SuperStep> 0-41 al posto di 0-42
<SuperStep> idee?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: beh... c'è un po' di casino nel tuo sistema... se riavvi questo kernel funziona bene?
<SuperStep> si questo va bene
<SuperStep> non riesce ad installare il successivo
<Joshua^Dunamis> attualmente hai altri kernels installati? che cosa ti da dpkg -l |grep linux-image*
<cristian_c> Volta: pc pactl list'?
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/zyT8upp3
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/cEVkuZxK
<Volta> senza pc solo pactl list scusate
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<SuperStep> mannaggia la bubbazza, ho configurato l'impossibile su sto pc, vedi se deve andare tutto a **** per v4l2
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: ma perché vuoi installare linux-image-generic-lts-vivid?
<SuperStep> ho fatto apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<SuperStep> ogni 3-4 giorni lo lancio
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: dai un sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<cristian_c> Volta: se non sbaglio , dispositivi come casse vengono chiamati sink, e dispositivi come microfono sono chiamati source
<cristian_c> ingressi e uscite
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/YXbz14bS
<cristian_c> Volta: ok, prova: pactl list short sink-inputs
<SuperStep> se volessi intervenire manualmente?
<cristian_c> Volta: i valori della prima colonna dovrebbero essere gli ird
<cristian_c> *id
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: ti voglio avvertire che ti sto seguendo da Manjaro Linux e non ho più installato Ubuntu percui non sto accedendo alle liste dei pacchetti di Ubuntu. Questo vivid per esempio non so se è stato aggiunto adesso o se indica come meta-pacchetto l'ultima versione del kernel
<SuperStep> Joshua^Dunamis, ah ok. Manjaro e' una distro debian based?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: cmq sembra che ti sia partito anche Grub o forse è proprio quella la causa.. no Manjaro è Arch based
<SuperStep> si stavo guardando
<SuperStep> grub-probe: errore: impossibile trovare un'unità GRUB per /dev/mapper/isw_djbehjdjib_Volume1p2, controllare device.map.
<SuperStep> infatti ho paura a riavviare... :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh già.. però mi sa che ti tocca avviare in live e ripristinare il grub
<SuperStep> mo la scarico in caso di "incendio"
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh si... voglio verificare una cosa
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: ho dato un occhio su Google per un errore come il tuo, ciò che ho trovato è qualcosa di simile e gli viene suggerito questo comando per aggiornare il devicemap di grub. Prova: sudo grub-mkdevicemap
<SuperStep> provo
<SuperStep> fatto, stesso errore
<Volta> sudo update-grub
<Volta> sudo upgrade-grub
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok... se non giunge altra illuminazione da qualcuno devi ripristinare il grub come prima cosa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Volta: ?
<cristian_c> Volta: hai provato il comando che ti ho suggerito prima?
<SuperStep> sono online?
<SuperStep> scusate quel ritardato di mio fratello ha spento il router. :(
<cecchini> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: eheh si sei online
<SuperStep> step@Cris:~$ sudo update-grub
<SuperStep> Generating grub configuration file ...
<SuperStep> grub-probe: errore: impossibile trovare un'unità GRUB per /dev/mapper/isw_djbehjdjib_Volume1p2, controllare device.map.
<Volta> to cristian_c:
<Volta> pactl list short sink-inputs
<Volta> 0            0           4            protocol-native.c       si6le    ch   2 48000 Hz
<cristian_c> Volta: vedi se oltre a sink-inputs c'è altro
<cristian_c> ma credo che il metodo sia il medesimo
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: sembra come se grub cercasse se stesso in sto /dev/mapper e non sulla partizione disco... hai risposto a domande durante l'installazione di quel v42lxxxxxxxxx?
<SuperStep> no
<cristian_c> Volta: ah, no, scusa, sono gli id degli stream
<cristian_c> my bad
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: scarica e masterizza la iso e parti in live... intanto leggi la guida, nel caso la stampi o la cerchi on line dalla Live...
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè per prima cosa devi ripristinare Grub sul disco
<SuperStep> parted -l /dev/sda
<SuperStep> Errore: /dev/mapper/isw_djbehjdjib_Volume1-1: etichetta del disco non riconosciuta
<SuperStep> comunque ho il raid10
<SuperStep> puo' essere caduto qualche supporto della motherboard?
<SuperStep> cosa ne so, magari disinstallandolo ha disfatto il raid?
<SuperStep> no lo sto usando... non mi sembra logico
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè che cosa hai disinstallat?
<Joshua^Dunamis> *o
<SuperStep> v4l2
<Joshua^Dunamis> capito... cio che invece non ho capito perché non lo conosco... a che ti serviva precisamente? Che hardware dovevi utilizzare?
<cristian_c> Volta: prova: pactl list sources
<SuperStep> dovevo creare interfacce video virtuali su cui ridirigevo il video magari di opengl, magari di opencv, insomma, lavorare su uno stream video
<cristian_c> Volta: e pactl list sinks
<SuperStep> conosci qualcosa a riguardo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> purtroppo no
<Joshua^Dunamis> però.... Grub che centra in tutto questo? Devono partire delle periferiche all boot?
<SuperStep> ah non lo so, io non l'ho toccato.
<SuperStep> non vorrei che disinstallare questa cosa abbia causato qualche problema nel kernel
<SuperStep> ora leggo dmesg
<Joshua^Dunamis> beh si direi
<SuperStep> c'e' questo: ripetuto molte volte (per tutto dmesg)
<SuperStep> [ 8091.074580] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: AER: Multiple Corrected error received: id=0018
<SuperStep> [ 8091.074592] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0018(Receiver ID)
<SuperStep> [ 8091.074596] pcieport 0000:00:03.0:   device [8086:2f08] error status/mask=00000040/00002000
<SuperStep> [ 8091.074599] pcieport 0000:00:03.0:    [ 6] Bad TLP
<SuperStep> ops...
<SuperStep> quant'e' il massimo di righe? pensavo 5
<SuperStep> comunque
<SuperStep> credo che il problema sia il disco
<SuperStep> provo a creare un file
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm
<SuperStep> no, funziona
<Carlin0> !paste | SuperStep
<ubot-it> SuperStep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SuperStep> Carlin0, l'ho usato fino a mo, pensavo che per 4-5 righe non fosse un problema, lo utilizzero' anche in questo caso.
<SuperStep> mi mancano 5 ore per finire di scaricare ubuntu
<SuperStep> mi sa che lo scopriremo domani se la mia macchina e' spacciata oppure vivra' un altro giorno...
<Joshua^Dunamis> eheh... quale di questi tre pacchetti hai installato? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v4l2loopback e ti ha dato errori durante l'installazione?
<SuperStep> v4l2loopback-{dkms,source,utils}
<SuperStep> tutti e 3
<SuperStep> :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok... da ciò che sto cominciando a capire... quei pacchetti creano un modulo per il kernel per fargli utilizzare v4l2loopack... e qualcuno segnalava errori quando provava a caricare il modulo con modeprobe v4l2loopack ma il problema potrebbe essere che il kernel non è compilato con i parametri v4l2..
<Joshua^Dunamis> solo che avrà sputtanato tutti i kernels installati e addirittura forse il dkms vuole ancora applicare il modulo ai vari kernels
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai dato sudo apt-get --purge remove v4l2loopback* ?
<SuperStep> si Janvitus
<SuperStep> scusa
<SuperStep> si Joshua^Dunamis
<SuperStep> sto cercando di capire cosa fare
<SuperStep> non vorrei dover reinstallare tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: non è da escludere... prima prova a ripristinare il Grub
<SuperStep> non ho idea di come fare in quanto il dev mapper non sembra funzionare a dovere
<SuperStep> come si fa a testare il mapper?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dunque il tuo computer è uefi?
<SuperStep> cavolo non mi ricordo
<SuperStep> l'ho installato piu' di un anno fa e non ho toccato il boot da allora
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: ok... dammi il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/HceNZWub
<SuperStep> sono 4 dischi
<Jkf1> (sudo) cat /etc/fstab
<SuperStep> e' efi
<SuperStep> http://pastebin.com/BcFt2cak
<Joshua^Dunamis> si è efi e ci sono appunto 4 dischi
<SuperStep> non mi ricordo bene come funziona il raid
<SuperStep> 01
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: si e io non lo conosco...
<SuperStep> ma esiste un MBR per ogni disco?
<SuperStep> ah ok
<Jkf1> cat /etc/fstab
<SuperStep> Jkf1, sempre qui: http://pastebin.com/BcFt2cak
<SuperStep> l'avevo gia' postato prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> l'mbr c'è su una tabella msdos nel tuo caso sono gpt... e l'unica unità di avvio è quella efi
<SuperStep> si ma in realta' non sono 4 disci
<SuperStep> sono 2 in raid uniti + 2 in raid ridondanti
<Jkf1> find già fatto?
<SuperStep> quindi e' come se fosse un solo disco
<SuperStep> Jkf1, parli con me?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: si ma non so come aggire sulle partizioni in /dev/mapper... ricordi quale era quella dove è montato /boot/efi ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> *agire
<SuperStep> non posso ricavare dove e' montato /boot/efi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dammi sudo parted -l
<SuperStep> quale disco?
<Joshua^Dunamis> SuperStep: tutti... tu dai il commando così
<Jkf1>  find /boot/grub/stage1
<SuperStep> allora..
<SuperStep> step by step
<SuperStep> step@Cris:~$ sudo parted -l
<SuperStep> Errore: Argomento non valido durante il posizionamento per la lettura su
<SuperStep> poi
<SuperStep> Riprova/Retry/Ignora/Ignore/Annulla/Cancel? Riprova
<SuperStep> Errore: Argomento non valido durante il posizionamento per la lettura su /dev/sda
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah
<SuperStep> Riprova/Retry/Ignora/Ignore/Annulla/Cancel? Ignora
<SuperStep> Errore: La tabella GPT di backup è danneggiata, ma quella principale sembra corretta e verrà utilizzata.
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<Joshua^Dunamis> quindi?
<SuperStep> You found a bug in GNU Parted! Here's what you have to do:
<SuperStep> Don't panic! The bug has most likely not affected any of your data.
<SuperStep> Help us to fix this bug by doing the following:
<SuperStep> c'e' un backtrace su libparted.so che ho ignorato
<SuperStep> poi e' crashato il programma
<SuperStep> xD
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm... casino... vedi se ti fa installare gparted se già non è presente
<SuperStep> si c'e'
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok aprilo e posta le schermate
<SuperStep> ah no... aspetta
<SuperStep> provo ad installarlo
<SuperStep> altrimenti prendo un binario
<Joshua^Dunamis> usa un servizio tipo http://postimage.org/?lang=italian
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq segui anche il suggerimento di Jkf1 che avrà in mente un altro percorso ma potrebbe rivelarsi molto utile
<SuperStep> step@Cris:~$ find /boot/grub/stage1
<SuperStep> find: "/boot/grub/stage1": File o directory non esistente
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> gparted lo installa?
<SuperStep> sta ancora andando
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm.. ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<Joshua^Dunamis> :)
<SuperStep> che palle
<Joshua^Dunamis> quindi? Installato GParted?
<SuperStep> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> output?
<SuperStep> ha scaricato
<SuperStep> poi sempre lo stesso
<SuperStep>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<SuperStep> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok... l'unica è la Live
<SuperStep> eggia
<SuperStep> ancora 2 ore e 38 minuti
<SuperStep> rimanete con noi dopo la pubblicita'!
<SuperStep> :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> pazienza... nel frattempo guardati un film.. XD
<SuperStep> ma si
<SuperStep> lo lascio cosi'
<SuperStep> domani si vede
<SuperStep> oppure basta non spegnerlo/aggiornarlo/installare altro
<SuperStep> ed il problema si risolve da solo praticamente
<Jkf1> notte
<SuperStep> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> già... ormai fargli scaricare la live... la masterizzi o crei il pennino con unebootin.... poi lo spegni e domani se ne parla..
<Joshua^Dunamis> o forse di notte ti viene l'ispirazione... segui la guida del wiki di ubuntu per ripristinare il grub dalla Live
<SuperStep> gia xD
<SuperStep> vabe', vado anche io
<SuperStep> notte
<SuperStep> se domani non ci vediamo significa che il pc non c'e' l'ha fatta xD
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-22
<fraxcan> buonaseraa tutti
<krabador> !ciao | fraxcan
<ubot-it> fraxcan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fraxcan> grazie del benvenuto
<fraxcan> avrei un problema, ho installato xbuntu è tutto è andato a buon fine. l'unico e grosso problema che ho è quello di non riuscire con le freccette a cambiare sistema operativo(da windows a xbuntu) in  nel menù gnu grub
<fraxcan> la tastiera non da segni di vita e quindi sono obbligato ad avviare sempre con windows poichè non riesco a selezionare xbuntu
<fraxcan> qualcuno può aiutarmi!! Grazie
<krabador> fraxcan, conta con una freccia direzionale quanti posti ci sono per selezionare xubuntu, e premi invio
<krabador> vedi se va comunque, che sarebbe un errore di visualizzazione
<fraxcan> no, non funziona, già ho fatto la prova. ho anche provato(visto che ho una tastiera usb) a mettere un adattatore da usb a ps2 ma non funziona nemmeno. anzi in quest'ultimo caso non funziona proprio la tastiera neppure su windows
<krabador> entra in bios, e va a vedere le impostazioni delle periferiche usb
<krabador> come legacy usb support
<krabador> e usb keyboard
<fraxcan> perdonami ma sono ignorante. potresti spiegarmi meglio? entro in bios e cosa digito per vedere le informazioni delle periferiche usb?
<krabador> non devi digitare nulla
<krabador> consulta il manuale della motherboard,se non hai la minima idea di cosa ti troverai di fronte
<krabador> non sono tutti uguali, non ti si puo' indicare una procedura precisa ,se non il contesto in cui andare a guardare una volta dentro
<fraxcan> ok adesso provo. e vediamo cosa combino
<bock> Buongiorno, ho un problema con google chrome... Sto cercando di accedere a google drive, però appena faccio il login entra e il browser va in loop, e non mi fa vedere i file nella cartella principale...
<bock> Buongiorno ho un problema con chrome...
<bock> ultimamente su alcuni siti faccio fatica a visualizzarli correttamente... il browser è pulito non ho installato nessun plug-in
<bock> come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> bock, che browser ?
<bock> google chrome
<bock> l'ho scaricato ieri sera...
<gigirock> bock che siti ?
<bock> per dire adesso ha caricato google drive, e sono dentro...
<bock> però adesso ho cliccato sulla cartella ingegneria
<bock> ma non mi fa vedere i file che ci sono dentro...
<bock> rimane in loop a caricare
<bock> anche se mi loggo a slack.com
<gigirock> bock, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<bock> la 14.04 lts
<bock> l'ho installato ieri e aggiornato
<gigirock> bock , hai messo chrome o chromium ?
<bock> gigirock, l'ho scaricato dal sito...
<bock> google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<gigirock> bock, controlla adobe flash plugin ......
<gigirock> bock, vai sul sito di adobe e vedi che versione di flash ti rileva...
<gigirock> bock, che processore hai , se e' molto vecchio potrebbe esserci qualche problema con il multimediale
<bock> il pc avrà 4/5 anni..
<bock> gigirock, provo a scaricare i flash plugin
<gigirock> bock, in teoria chrome ha gia' il flash plugin installato
<bock> gigirock, quindi il problema potrebbe essere altro?
<gigirock> eh si, tipo driver grafici o altre cose, ma cominciamo a controllare quello
<gigirock> bock, ma non hai firefox ?
<Carlin0> bock, nella barra deggli indirizzi scrivi chrome://plugns
<gigirock> bock, anche il java conta .....
<Carlin0> e controlla che non sia disabilitato
<bock> gigirock, si firefox lo ho...
<bock> Carlin0, è tutto attivo...
<gigirock> bock, che versione ?
<bock> gigirock, versione di firefox ?
<gigirock> no bock versione plugin adobe flash player
<Carlin0> gigirock, dovrebb essere la 20 e qualcosa
<bock> gigirock, sto installando quelli appena scaricati da adobe... un secondo
<bock> gigirock, Carlin0 appena ho lanciato il comando per l'installazione mi dice flash-plugin (11.2.202.554-1)
<bock> adesso riavvio il browser
<Carlin0> bock, cosa stai installando e come ?
<bock> Carlin0, http://imgur.com/b6epKRL
<bock> mi rimane in questo stato
<bock> ho scaricato il pacchetto flash-plugin-11.2.202.554-release.i386.rpm
<bock> ho usato alien per convertire il pacchetto in .deb
<bock> e poi l'ho installato con sudo dpkg -i nome-pacchetto
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.540ubuntu2 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Carlin0> bock facevi prima e meglio a prenderlo dai repo
<bock> Carlin0, un secondo...
<bock> Carlin0, installati dal repo
<Carlin0> bock, cmq sembra + un problema di rete o di gugl stesso
<bock> Carlin0, problema di google no, perchè se uso il portatile con windows funziona tutto...
<bock> Carlin0, la rete funziona correttamente perchè i miei amici che hanno Kubuntu
<bock> mi dicono che loro riescono ad entrare tranquillamente
<bock> A questo punto sarà il portatile...
<gigirock> bock, hai provato con firefox ?
<bock> gigirock, si sto provando con firefox
<bock> ma niente
<gigirock> l'effetto e' lo stesso ?
<gigirock> ma tu stai usando kubuntu ?
<bock> gigirock, Xubuntu...
<gigirock> ash ecco ,  ok allora controlla a che versione 6 con il java e installa il java della oracle
<bock> gigirock, ieri ho installato il jdk
<bock> gigirock, perchè devo anche programmare in java tra qualche giorno...
<bock> gigirock, il jdk basta o devo scaricare altro?
<gigirock> basta il runtime a dire la verita' ?
<bock> gigirock, quindi il JRE ?
<gigirock> si ma mi devi dire che versione e che 'vendor'
<bock> gigirock, lo scarico da oracle no?
<bock> gigirock, io ho installato questo qui ieri
<bock> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html
<bock> gigirock, per dire adesso sono entrato su drive e sto scaricando i file che mi servono
<gigirock> ok bock, allora dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<bock> gigirock, già fatti
<bock> gigirock, vanno tutti e due a buon fine
<gigirock> bock, da dove vedi i file su drive ?
<bock> gigirock, accedo tramite il browser
<gigirock> bock, come hai detto che non vedevi niente ?
<bock> gigirock, non hai guardato l'iimagine che ti avevo linkato?
<gigirock> eh si ma sull'immagine non si vedono i file...........
<bock> gigirock, esatto appena loggo mi rimane il browser così
<bock> gigirock, nel senso che drive è in loading...
<gigirock> e allora <bock> gigirock, per dire adesso sono entrato su drive e sto scaricando i file che mi servono che vuol dire bock ?
<bock> gigirock, adesso sono entrato quindi vedo le cartelle che ho nella cartella home
<bock> gigirock, però adeso se clicco su Ingegneria del Software non ci entra va il loop ancora...
<aristides> Ciao, vorrei chiedervi aiuto perche ho un computer con dual boot, prima avevo soltanto windows. pochi giorni fa  ho installato dual boot con lubuntu 14.04, ho caricato in una chiavetta usb uniboot, ecc ed e partita la installazione, tutto perfetto. oggi per errore, ho cancellato la partizione di swap che avevo creato. adesso il computer non parte.
<aristides> ho fatto partire il computer di nuovo con la chiavetta e le partizioni lato windwos ci sono ma, vorrei ripristinare quello che avevo di Lubuntu e farlo di nuovo ripartire con il menu dove sceglievo con che S.O. volevo partire, mi potreste gentimente aiutare.?
<gigirock> aristides, non ho capito cosa hai cancellato e come .....
<aristides> la partizione swap
<gigirock> aristides, metti dentro la chiavetta usb e fai partire la live da li vediamo di capire qualcosa
<aristides> ho fatto partire in live adesso
<gigirock> bock, ma allora e' un problema di quella directory, che dovra syncare oppure ha dentro troppi mila files
<gigirock> aristides, 6 in live adesso ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bock> gigirock, e come fanno gli altri a dirmi che vedono tutto correttamente..
<bock> gigirock, dentro ho le registrazioni delle lezioni..
<bock> gigirock, ma sono divise in cartelle...
<aristides> s=
<aristides> si
<aristides> adesso mi sono collegato in live per provare a vedere cosa fare
<Carlin0> aristides, se hai cancellato solo la swap il pc parte lo stesso
<Carlin0> avrai cancellato altro ...
<jester-> si se non trova la swap non è errore fatale
<aristides> per recuperare spazio sul disco, ho cancellato attraverso uno dei programmi che gestisce le partizioni una partizione che diceva swap linux di 3 gb, che avevo creato in precedenza, prima di installare lubuntu, ed ero (erroneamente) convinto che non veniva utilizzata
<aristides> adesso non mi esce il menu dal dual boot, per cui, non parte nessuna
<aristides> inoltre quando ho scelto con la chiavetta live di far partire la installazione di linux, non mi dice (come aveva fatto quando ho installato lubuntu la sett scorsa) che esisteva un altro s.o.
<Carlin0> !ripristino | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bock> Carlin0, come faccio a vedere se i driver della scheda video sono installati correttamente?
<bock> Carlin0, ho una scheda video ati
<Carlin0> !tizio | bock
<ubot-it> bock: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<jester-> !ripristino  aristides
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bock> Come posso vedere se i driver della schema video sono installati correttamente?
<jester-> !ripristino | aristides
<ubot-it> aristides: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> aristides: e stai alla larga dal pacioccare le partizioni in futuro
<aristides> ok
<gigirock> bock, cerca nei driver proprietari se te li propone lui....
<max17> giorno e buone fesste a tutti
<bock> gigirock, non mi propone nessun driver...
<bock> gigirock, sto usando texstudio e non mi visualizza tutte le icone...
<bock> gigirock, che sia un problema del template che il sistema usa?
<gigirock> bock allora vedi ati...
<gigirock> !ati | bock
<ubot-it> bock: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<bock> gigirock, va bene
<gigirock> bock, se poi vuoi installare un sistema serio metti unity
<bock> gigirock, quindi ubuntu?
<Carlin0> serio come gigi
<bock> gigirock, si ma tieni conto che ho il pc un po' datato..
<bock> 4/5 anni
<Carlin0> bock, è la stessa cosa cambia solo interfaccia grafica
<bock> Carlin0, si ubuntu lo ha già usato...
<bock> è che ho optato per questa perchè dicono che sia più leggera
<gigirock> bock, se il problema e' il tema o l'interfaccia grafica prova a mettere tutto come default
<bock> gigirock, io non l'ho toccata... adesso vedo di mettere tutto default..
<max17> vi e mai capitato di aver preso  con update manager repository dall´europa dell´est?
<gigirock> max17, dipende con chi 6 uscito la sera prima,.......
<max17> a me me lo hanno bruciato subito
<max17> e il  bello che non bevo
<Carlin0> !chat | max17
<ubot-it> max17: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<max17> ok scusa si ma il problema e che mo l´update manager e bruciato e non mi lavora piu
<Carlin0> max che ubuntu hai ?
<jester-> sicuro scaduta
<max17> lo gia deinstallato e reinstallato ma senpre nero e
<Carlin0> max17,  che ubuntu hai ?
<max17> 14.04 mate lts 64 bit
<Carlin0> max nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<jester-> max17: installa synaptic che è molto meglio
<Carlin0> max17, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> max17, incolla qui il link che risulterà dal 2° comando
<max17> tu non sai che co synaptic cio gia fatto fuori un paio di sistemi sto software e un killer
<jester-> max17: non dire cazzate
<Carlin0> il killer sei tu max17 non il software
<Carlin0> quello da solo non fa nulla
<jester-> synaptic è il miglior update manager in circolazione
<jester-> per quello non lo mettono di serie
<Carlin0> quoto , come gui è la migliore
<max17> udo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> ce la fai max17 a dare 2 comandi ?
<jester-> Carlin0: ma va
<jester-> capito l'antifona^?
<jester-> da qualche parte hanno gia chiuso le scuole
<gigirock> max17, cmq devi settare un repository serio , di quello di Praga non ci fidiamo
<pippo> salve
<max17> ci sto provando ma non vorrei rompere le scatole piu del dovuto
<max17> comunque di casini  ne ho tanti e per quello che mi suóno deciso che se voglio imparare dovevo venire in italia
<max17> almeno capisco quello che si dice a me il tedesco non va giu
<max17> ok stop and sorry
<max17> ax@max-Aspire-7560:~/Scrivania$ sudo apt install pastebinit
<max17> [sudo] password for max:
<max17> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<max17> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<max17> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<max17> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<carved_top> buongiorno ragazzi, ho bisogno di una mano: ho i backup fatti con dejadup ma in nautilus non c'è la voce "file -> ripristina file mancanti", sono su 14.04 e preferirei ripristinare solo una cartella e non il completo backup, potreste aiutarmi per favore? grazie in anticipo
<akis24> carved_top:  prova da terminale  se va'     deja-dup --restore FILE1 FILE2 ecc ecc
<carved_top> ciao akis24, ho cercato online come funziona il comando ma non ho capito l'argomento FILE1 FILE2 quale sia, quando l'ho eseguito indicando il disco esterno e la mia home mi ha aperto la finestra grafica per ripristinare tutto
<akis24> carved_top:  esempio ..   deja-dup --restore /usr/lib/cgi-bin/somefile.txt
<akis24> carved_top:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/301213/restoring-a-single-file-with-deja-dup-without-scanning-the-entire-backup-archive
<carved_top> e anche per cartelle complete funziona akis24 ? ora leggo il link
<DarthDepa> Ciao a tutti :) ho un piccolo problemino nell'avanzare di versione, dalla 14.04.3 alla 15.10
<DarthDepa> Quando do il comando da terminale 'do-release-upgrade' comincia a lavorare ma poi termina con un bel "Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante il calcolo
<DarthDepa> dell'avanzamento.
<akis24> DarthDepa: intendi avanzare da una versione LTS  a una con supporto a 9 mesi ? gli avanzamenti per versioni LTS  sono differenti e credo avverra' con la 16.04 prossima
<DarthDepa> Mi sono accorto, però, che non fa prima l'aggiornamento dalla 14.04 alla 14.10 e così via fino alla 15.10... cerca subito di saltare alla 15.04!
<DarthDepa> akis24: si, purtroppo devo farlo... :( aspetterei volentieri la 16.04 ma non posso...
<akis24> DarthDepa:  la risposta l'hai avuta gia' dal terminale .. "Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante il calcolo
<DarthDepa> ahahah certo...
<DarthDepa> ma perchè cerca di saltare alla 15.04 e non alla 14.10? non ci sono più i repo?
<akis24> DarthDepa:  dai un occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<akis24> DarthDepa:  e qui http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/37943/passare-da-1404lts-a-1504-tramite-terminale
<DarthDepa> akis24: si, grazie
<DarthDepa> quindi non è la cosa più pulita da fare...
<carved_top> akis24, sta ripristinando la mia cartella specifica. Ti ringrazio davvero tanto per l'aiuto! :D Indagherò sul perchè non c'è la voce nel gestore file, grazie mille ancora! Alla prossima, ciao a tutti
<DarthDepa> dovrei togliere a mano tutti i pacchetti che creato casini (non sono pochi) e reinstallarli solo quando ho finito di avanzare... sempre che non siano vitali per l'avanzamento
<akis24> DarthDepa:  e mi sa' che se hai installato programmi con ppa  non andra' a buon fine comunque .. il backup è d'obbligo direi
<akis24> di nulla carved_top
<DarthDepa> akis24: roba da altri ppa per fortuna non ne ho... posso postarvi il log dell'operazione? giusto per avere un parere sul procedere o meno...
<akis24> DarthDepa:  mettilo su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | DarthDepa
<ubot-it> DarthDepa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarthDepa> akis24: ok, grazie :) quale? main o apt?
<akis24> DarthDepa:  magari entrambi  lo spazio c'è ..
<akis24> DarthDepa:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=596939  qui capisci come impostare  nel caso se proprio vuoi tentare
<DarthDepa> akis24: apt.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14136612/
<akis24> DarthDepa:  considera che la versione 14.10 è fuori supporto ormai per questo cerca di passare alla 15.04
<DarthDepa> akis24: main.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14136619/
<DarthDepa> akis24: eh si, mi sa che hai ragione... con la 14.10 fuori uso cerca di andare alla 15.04
<akis24> DarthDepa: lascia perdere non andra' a buon fine
<DarthDepa> akis24: ahahahah perchè dici così? :(
<DarthDepa> sono parecchi quelli che andrebbero tolti e rimessi, è vero...
<akis24> DarthDepa:  scappo a pranzo ..
<DarthDepa> non c'è una sorta di "archivio" dei repository della 14.10 al quale posso far puntare il tutto per fare l'avanzamento? se riuscissi ad arrivare alla 14.10 penso che non ci sarebbero grossi ostacoli fino alla 15.04
<DarthDepa> no?
<DarthDepa> akis24: ok :) anche io... dopo torno :) buon pranzo
<glpiana> ola
<Albgrim83> Salve
<Universum> Avrei bisogno di chiudere il mio account sul forum, ho bisogno di un admin giusto?
<jester-> Universum: #ubuntu-it-forum
<jester-> qui non abbiamo poteri per il forum
<Universum> ok grazie tante
<Albgrim83> Salve
<jester-> !ciao | Albgrim83
<ubot-it> Albgrim83: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Albgrim83> Mi servirebbero delle dritte per l'installazione dell'ultima versione di Ubuntu su PC Asus con BIOS uefi
<Albgrim83> Il pc ha già sopra qin 8.1 originale e andando ad installare Ubuntu seleziono l'opzione per installarlo a fianco di Windows
<gigirock> !uefi | Albgrim83
<ubot-it> Albgrim83: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Albgrim83> Ho seguito le istruzioni ma al riavvio del pc dopo la rimozione del DVD di Ubuntu la macchina non parte e sono costretto a reinstallare win 8
<gigirock> Albgrim83, ma che dvd hai messo ?
<Albgrim83> Il DVD in questione è l'iso di Ubuntu
<Albgrim83> Che ho scaricato dal sito di Ubuntu
<gigirock> ok allora rimetti sto dvd e scegli , "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Albgrim83> La versione è la 15.10
<Albgrim83> Fatto anche quello è mi fa usare Ubuntu senza alcun problema
<Albgrim83> Se provo ad installare Ubuntu nella fase di installazione non risultano errori
<gigirock> Albgrim83, si ma da quel terminale vediamo cosa e' successo e se e' successo qualche cosa
<Albgrim83> Ma quando riavvio il pc per poi selezionare quale OS far partire la schermata rimane nera
<Albgrim83> Ho anche controllato nel BIOS che il pc deve partire dell'hard disk interno
<gigirock> ok allora rimetti sto dvd e scegli , "prova ubuntu senza installare" poi collegati qui che vediamo....
<Albgrim83> Il mio dubbio sta su partizionamento o sul gruppo
<Albgrim83> Grub
<Albgrim83> Devo fare l'installazione automatica o usare partizion magic e stabilire come partizionare l'hai?
<Albgrim83> Hdd
 * DarthDepa is back
<jester-> Albgrim83: partition fa danni
<DarthDepa> ciaoa tutti :)
<jester-> Albgrim83: meglio scegliere installa accanto o usare gparted da live
 * DarthDepa pokes akis24 
<Albgrim83> Ma in g parted devo impostare qualche cosa?
<jester-> Albgrim83: la via migliore è installa accanto
<jester-> se partizioni devi ridurre la winz e creare una ext4 e una swap
<Albgrim83> Lo so ma come dicevo al riavvio non mi fa scegliere nessun OS e fa schermata nera
<jester-> e poi deci fare installazioen manuale se non sei avezzo è un casino
<krab> krabador: ma scusami di la si può parlare di tutto e poi banni
<krab> voi siete strani
<krabador> no, sei stato avvertito a riguardo
<krab> krab nn stavo vendendo nulla
<krab> si parlava suigeneris
<krabador> ma dai "se qualcuno puo' essere interessato "
<jester-> krab: hai rotto i cabasisi
<krabador> per la seconda volta in una settimana
<krab> le regole sono le regole io la sono entrato per parlare di tutto in generale
<jester-> ti è stato fatto notare che eri fastidioso
<gae> buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | gae
<ubot-it> gae: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DarthDepa> Ma se settassi come repository direttamente quelli di Utopic (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/)? Dovrei riuscire a passare alla 14.10 e da lì il release-upgrader dovrebbe andare... no?
<gae> posso chiederle un informazione
<krabador> dica
<gae> è obbligatorio installarter ubuontu su usb o dvd
<krabador> per eseguire installazione reale sulla macchina, si .
<gae> a ok
<gae> perche si sta scaricando l iso
<gae> e allora faccio il dvd per sicurezza
<krabador> gae, il dvd è la soluzione piu' sicura, in prospettiva di funzionamento
<krabador> !iso | gae
<ubot-it> gae: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<gae> guardo il link
<gae> capito..
<krabador> gae, segnalando modello preciso cpu , quantitativo di ram,   e modello preciso scheda video, si puo' consigliare al meglio la versione piu' opportuna da installare
<gae> ti dico
<gae> 0.99 gb di ram
<gae> e intel centrino duo
<gae> vanno bene??
<krabador> scheda video?
<gae> te la dico
<gae> GENUINE INTEL (R)
<krabador> gae, no
<krabador> gae, che sistema stai usando adesso?
<gae> xp sp2
<krabador> gestione periferiche , ti dice tutte le informazioni
<gae> dove si trova
<krabador> gae, una cosa da mettere in chiaro è che linux/ubuntu non nasce per riciclare hardware datato
<gae> lo so
<krabador> ubuntu , per la configurazione che hai, al di la della scheda video , è pesante
<gae> io nn mi trovo bene con windows in generale
<krabador> con 1 gb ram , e quella cpu, è lubuntu , la derivata ubuntu piu' indicata
<gae> che cambia
<krabador> ha un ambiente grafico, ed una serie di accorgimenti piu' adatti a macchine meno potenti
<Volta> ! patebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'patebin'
<Volta> ! pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Volta> Buonpomeriggio avrei un problema nell'individuare l'id associato al microfono rif. pulseaudio sinks ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138198/ Grazie
<Tonino> salve a tutti, volevo installare ubuntu su un nuovo notebook, il lenovo yoga 300-11BY... Ho sostituito l'hard disk tradizionale con un ssd e reinstallato windows 10, ma da un paio di giorni volevo installare ubuntu... il problema è che da bios non mi vede la chiavetta che ho preparato con unebootin... sapreste aiutarmi? ho disattivato il secure boo
<Tonino> t, ma ancora non compare..
<gigirock> Tonino, unetbootin e' fallace usa questo
<gigirock> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Tonino> è da anni che uso unebootin, ora provo :) intanto grazie...
<gigirock> Tonino, dovere
<Tonino> rimane però il problema che da bios non mi vede la chiavetta...
<cartella> Scusate se mi instrometto: buona sera, volevo chiedere come posso mettere una cartella con all interno i file in /opt/ come posso fare?
<cartella> correggo: intrometto
<gigirock> Tonino, da bios non ti appare il menu o la chiavetta non viene vista ?
<Tonino> la chiavetta non viene vista...
<gigirock> Tonino perche' non ha boot valido penso.....
<Tonino> vede solo ssd e efi network
<Tonino> non dovrebbe vederla comunque? :) In ogni caso preparo la chiavetta con il programma che mi hai consigliato, a breve vediamo...
<cartella> scusate come posso mettere una cartella nella directory                     /opt/   ?
<gigirock> cartella, su che sistema sei ?
<cartella> ubuntu 15.10
<gigirock> allora premi ctrl alt t
<gigirock> cartella, ti appare il prompt del terminale
<gigirock> cartella, ti appare il prompt del terminale ?
<cartella> si
<gigirock> allora scrivi cd /opt poi invio
<cartella> ok
<Volta> Buonpomeriggio avrei un problema nell'individuare l'id associato al microfono rif. pulseaudio sinks ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138198/ Grazie
<gigirock> Volta, aspe un attimo
<cartella> @gigirock fatto
<gigirock> adesso mkdir "nome della cartella che vuoi creare" cartella
<cartella> ok
<cartella> errore : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138394/
<gigirock> cartella, non hai i diritti per scrivere nella cartella opt.... ma cosa devi fare in quella cartella ?
<cartella> installare mshots
<cartella> https://github.com/Automattic/mShots
<cartella> è possibile?
<gigirock> cartella, e allora leggi le note di installation ... cmq allora "sudo mkdir /opt/mshots/"
<cartella> ok grazie
<cartella> grazie ho fatto dovevo solo inserire sudo -i
<cartella> e poi fare mkdir ecc...
<cartella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138457/
<gigirock> Volta, prova a dare da terminale "pacmd list-sinks
<gigirock> "
<Mark11> Ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come creare il file di installazione attraverso USB?
<krabador> !usbwin | Mark11
<ubot-it> Mark11: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<enzofa> buonasera a tutti!
<krabador> !ciao | enzofa
<ubot-it> enzofa: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<enzofa> sapete se esiste un modo per poter avere firefox completamente in italiano?
<enzofa> se vado in impostazioni di firefox trovo scritto in inglese
<krabador> enzofa, che ubuntu hai?
<enzofa> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04.03
<krabador> e quando hai installato, non eri connesso ad internet, vero?
<enzofa> (tra l'altro la versione 64 bit per sbaglio)
<enzofa> si, ero connesso
<krabador> e allora, non hai il supporto lingue completo
<krabador> hai dato il check a aggiornamenti e software di terze,parti, all'inizio della procedura di installazione?
<krabador> enzofa, impostazioni --- supporto lingue , connesso ad internet, se il supporto non è completo , avrai un messaggio, in ogni caso va a controllare nella stessa impostazione le lingue impostate,e puoi anche rimuovere l'inglese
<Mark11> ciao grazie per i link, ho installato sulla USB il file ISO, cambiato poi nel BIOS ordine di priorità mettendo primo posto USB però quando riavvio mi parte sempre windows
<krabador> hai formattato la pendrive , prima di farla, in fat32?
<enzofa> ok..controllo subito, grazie intanto
<Mark11> si
<krabador> Mark11, hai usato correttamente il programma?
<krabador> hai controllato l'md5 della iso scaricata?
<krabador> hai uefi?
<krabador> ce ne sono di informazioni che devi dare ;)
<krabador> tra cui, sicuro che la pendrive sia funzionante? Se pc fisso, hai provato in una delle porte posteriori?
<enzofa> ha scaricato e installato dei pacchetti..provo a riavviare ubuntu
<Mark11> si tratta di un Laptop Asus e scaricato Lubuntu dal link che mi avete girato
<Tonino> di nuovo io :P sono riuscito a creare la chiavetta con rufus e farmela leggere... sto modificando le partizioni per installare ubuntu a fianco di w10 che era già presente... potreste gentilmente ricordarmi il tipo di formattazione che devo fare e la grandezza della memoria di swap? il notebook ha 4gb di ram
<krabador> Mark11, rispondi alle domande
<krabador> Tonino, ext4, la swap, dipende da quanta ram hai
<krabador> sebbene piu' di 4gb non ha senso
<Tonino> 4gb di swap con 4 gb di ram va bene?
<krabador> Mark11, ho messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi pure tranquillamente in canale
<krabador> Tonino, si, alla fine la swap. su pc recenti con 4gb ram serve solo se vuoi ibernare
<Tonino> ah, quindi se non voglio ibernare posso anche non creare la memoria di swap? siccome ho un ssd, non ha senso ibernare... che ne pensi?
<Mark11> ciao grazie del supporto, nella USB sono presenti diversi file disk, boot, casper , dists, install, isolinux, pics, poolm preseed, uui, WUBI,autorun
<Mark11> e diversi documenti di testo
<Mark11> e un diskdefines. La USB è stata automaticamente rinominata Insall Lubuntu
<krabador> Mark11, allora, il notebook. ha uefi?
<Mark11> cioè?
<krabador> !uefi | Mark11
<ubot-it> Mark11: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> Mark11, la recente nuova incarnazione del bios
<enzofa> niente da fare...la lingua del menu di firefox resta in inglese. Tutto il resto, compresi altri programmi, sono in italiano
<krabador> enzofa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> enzofa, dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<enzofa> ok
<krabador> copia ed incolla nel terminale queste 2 linee, in ordine
<krabador> invio
<enzofa> fatto
<enzofa> riavvio?
<krabador> no
<krabador> buono
<krabador> ;D
<krabador> incolla il link
<krabador> prodotto dal secondo
<enzofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138947/
<enzofa> chissà è per via del 64 bit?
<krabador> no
<Mark11> purtroppo non riesco a trovare questa info, con Windows 10 è tutto piu incasinato
<krabador> Mark11, leggi il manuale del notebook.
<krabador> enzofa, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<enzofa> ok
<Mark11> si è presente
<Mark11> enabled
<enzofa> questo è il link prodotto dall'ultimo comando   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14139040/
<krabador> Mark11, che versione di lubuntu hai scaricato?
<krabador> enzofa, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Mark11> 15.10
<Volta> to gigirock: il comando che mi hai suggerito pacmd list-sinks l'avevo utilizzato , in ogni caso  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138198/  . Non capisco quale sia l'id del mio mic .... grazie
<krabador> Mark11, allora, disabilita secure boot, e fastboot, da uefi, prova ad avviare la pendrive
<Mark11> provo
<enzofa> krabador è normale che l'ultimo comando non mi abbia dato ancora risposta?
<krabador> se ci sono una marea di pacchetti da installare, per aggiornamento,s i
<enzofa> ok, senti ma se lascio ubuntu a 64 su un pc 32 bit a cosa vado incontro?
<krabador> enzofa, "<krabador> hai dato il check a aggiornamenti e software di terze,parti, all'inizio della procedura di installazione?" - delle 16:39 ---> la risposta era no
<krabador> non puoi aver installato una 64 in un pc a 32
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<enzofa> ma dal sito ho scaticato quella da 64
<krabador> e allora?
<enzofa> ed il mio è da 32
<krabador> credo che tu abbia delle informazioni sbagliate
<krabador> se l'installazione è stata effettuata ;)
<enzofa> ok, buono a sapersi
<enzofa> eheh
<krabador> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit , digitalo dopo aver premuto ctrl shift t, nel terminale
<krabador> in modo da aprire un'altra tabb
<enzofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14139223/
<Mark11> fatto tutto ma parte ancora windows
<Mark11> -.-'
<krabador> Mark11, sicuro di aver fatto correttamente la pendrive, con il programma che ti è stato indicato?
<krabador> enzofa, core 2 duo , in tuo possesso, 64 bit
<Mark11> si si
<gigirock> Volta dovrebbe essere id 0 0 ma non conosco la sintassi.... inoltre vedi che ad ogni reboot potrebbe cambiare quell'indice
<krabador> Mark11, quante porte usb hai provato
<enzofa> e vatti a fidare degli esperti informatici,,,,
<enzofa> grazie krabador
<krabador> enzofa, in ogni caso, non sarebbe mai partito il supporto di installazione, se cpu a 32, e iso a 64
<Mark11> 2
<krabador> Mark11, formatta in fat32, prova il programma unetbootin, non è consigliabile, per alcuni motivi, ma alcuni notebook, se non va l'altro , va
<krabador> Mark11, hai controllato l'md5 della iso scaricata?
<krabador> enzofa, ha finito il comando precedente?
<enzofa> no
<krabador> !md5 | Mark11
<ubot-it> Mark11: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<enzofa> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit  questo no
<krabador> Mark11, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, segui questi link
<krabador> enzofa, ok, aspettiamo.
<Volta> to gigirock :  0 0  quindi il mic ha id 0 ? mentre gli speaker 1 oppure mic 0,0 e speaker 0,1 ?
<gigirock> Volta da quello che hai mandato 0 0  ma ti ripeto che possono cambiare al prox boot
<enzofa> mi chiede di riavviare firefox
<enzofa> a dopo
<enzofa> menu in italiano!!! perfetto... il terminale  non ha finito ancora
<krabador> spetta
<enzofa> anche firefox è cambiato!
<krabador> che ti sta aggiornando tutto il sistema
<enzofa> si aspetto
<krabador> si , l'ha aggiornato
<krabador> se , all'inizio dell'installazione , avessi messo la spunta su aggiornamenti e software di terze parti, non avresti avuto tutta questa roba da aggiornare
<krabador> e questo problema
<enzofa> capito
<krabador> niente di che se non lo fai, solo che devi farlo al primo avvio
<krabador> quando ha finito, oltre che postare il link qui, riavvia, e una volta riavviato, manda sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzofa> niente di che se c'è krabador che ti indica cosa fare!
<krabador> che ti installa un po' di cose utili
<krabador> hehehehe
<Tonino> installando ubuntu, non mi ha installato un pacchetto, non ho fatto in tempo a prendere il nome esatto, ma si chiamava grub2 ecc... ora mi è uscita una finestra dicendomi che il programma di installazione è andato in crash... la finestra non si chiude premendo "chiudi" e nemmeno cercando di chiuderla con la x
<krabador> Tonino, sei in fase di installazione ?
<Tonino> sì... ha scaricato vari pacchetti, sembrava andare tutto bene, poi improvvisamente....
<Tonino> non penso di aver fatto nulla di sbagliato..
<krabador> Tonino, di che ubuntu ?
<Tonino> ultima versione 15.10
<enzofa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14139709/
<krabador> enzofa, bene, riavvia, e poi manda il comando che ti ho detto
<enzofa> ooook
<krabador> Tonino, allora esci dal programma di installazione, riavvia la macchina , fa ripartire il supporto, attacca il cavo lan al pc, ma non selezionare direttamente l'installazione, ma "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<krabador> che puoi selezionare, se in questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png , premi un tasto freccia
<Tonino> vuoi farmi fare qualche prova? oppure solo vedere se funziona la prova ed installarlo tramite collegamento sulla scrivania?
<krabador> premi poi f2, selezioni italiano
<krabador> selezioni poi la prima opzione
<Tonino> perchè prima di installarlo ho lanciato la prova
<krabador> sei in prova quindi, adesso?
<krabador> Tonino ?
<Tonino> ho fatto il riavvio... siccome è un notebook con partizione w10, devo fare l'avvio avanzato
<Tonino> ora windows mi funziona moooooolto a rilento :/
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<krabador> fa partire sessione prova, collega il pc, col cavo, connettiti qui da li
<enzofa> ultimo comando dato
<Tonino> ora sto riavviando da usb, ma comunque la lentezza di windows si era risolta... mi collego sulla chat
<enzofa> schermata viola configurazione in corso di ttf.... ed in basso ok non selezionabile
<enzofa> devo aspettare?
<akis24> enzofa: spostati col tasto tab su ok e dai invio
<tonino2> ci sono
<enzofa> ok, grazie
<krabador> Tonino, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutto, tranne che a sources, la togli dalla voce cd-rom
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<enzofa> krabador, ha finito!
<enzofa> grazie per la pazienza
<tonino2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14140177/
<krabador> Tonino, fa partire l'installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la partizione linux
<tonino2> ok
<krabador> selezionata la partizione, clicchi su "change" , selezioni "file system ext4 con journaling " "punto di mount / "
<tonino2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14140397/
<krabador> si, falle smontare
<Tonino> ok
<krabador> tornando a prima, spunti poi per la formattazione,e ti assicuri, in quella stessa schermata che il bootloader finisca nella partizione EFI
<krabador> al che vai avanti
<pingu81> ciao sono pinguino volevo sapete per il log in come si fa a cambiare sfondo
<pingu81> sapete
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> uso ubntu 15.10
<krabador> pingu81, per il log?
<pingu81> il log in quando entri
<pingu81> come si cambia la foto
<tonino2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14140574/
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> come si fa
<Tonino> krabador, ho fatto uno screen per verificare che sia tutto corretto
<krabador> !image | Tonino
<ubot-it> Tonino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tonino2> ok grazie
<pingu81> sapete
<tonino2> https://imgur.com/7XFPeVr
<krabador> pingu81, http://askubuntu.com/a/453210 , prova
<krabador> Tonino, hai toccato qualcosa, o l'hai fatta appena ti è apparsa la schermata?
<Tonino> sono le partizioni che avevo creato nella precedente installazione... ora non ho toccato nulla :)
<krabador> Tonino, appunto, seleziona quella ext4, clicca modifica, leggi i precedenti messaggi
<krabador> e il bootloader, deve esser installato nella partizione efi
<Tonino> "e il bootloader, deve esser installato nella partizione efi " mi potresti spiegare cosa significa? :(
<krabador> che clicchi nel menu a tendina, per esempio...
<krabador> Tonino, fai parlare, per poi chiedere tutto da capo ?
<Tonino> ehh... scusami, però mi sento nabbo :D
<Tonino> ora ho lanciato
<hp2> ciao ragazzi
<hp2> mi serve aiuto
<hp2> voglio mettere ubuntu a ho anche windows
<hp2> come devo partizionare ho efi
<Tonino> siccome il lenovo yoga 300 ha la tastiera che ruota, ci sarebbe mica una scorciatoia o una funzione che disabilità la tastiera quando aperta completamente per usarlo come tablet?
<Tonino> ed il top sarebbe una tastiera a schermo in caso di necessità..
<gigirock_> come si specifica 720x576 480p a handbrake ?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !info handbrake
<ubot-it> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2+ds1-1build1 (wily), package size 5450 kB, installed size 10491 kB
<cristian_c> Tonino: qualcosa esisteva
<cristian_c> ereditata dai thinkpad
<cristian_c> Tonino: per la tastiera a schermo invece c'è poco
<cristian_c> era stata trovata una mezza soluzione
<Tonino> sto goglando... provo a vedere se si trova qualcosa...
<Tonino> sarebbe bello un bottone per attivarla e disattivarla da mouse..
<cristian_c> Tonino: ripeto, uno script c'è per il riconoscimento switch
<gigirock_> Tonino, in amiga si premevano entrambi i tasti
<cristian_c> Tonino: è con cerniera a 360°?
<Tonino> sì :)
<Tonino> amiga *___*
<cristian_c> Tonino: https://github.com/admiralakber/thinkpad-yoga-scripts
<cristian_c> però riguarda s1
<cristian_c> il concetto comunque è quello, come template
<Tonino> ci sto dando un'occhiata..
<cristian_c> Tonino: per la tastiera a scermo
<cristian_c> schermo
<cristian_c> già da asus transformer book avevano pensato a come trovare una qualche soluzione
<cristian_c> Tonino: ci sono tastiere virtuali, ma non aspettarti cose entusiasmanti
<gigirock_> Tonino, tastiera wireless usb costa 20 euro
<Tonino> non mi serve una tastiera wireless, ma averne una a schermo nel caso serva scrivere qualcosa di veloce, stile tablet :)
<Tonino> da abilitare o disabilitare anch'essa in caso di necessità..
<Tonino> mi sa che sto chiedendo cose già fuori portata :D
<krabador> Tonino, c'è la tastiera a schermo , di default in ubuntu
<krabador> ma non è fighetta come quella che ti aspetti tu
<cristian_c> :O
<jester1-> schermo taccc?
<Tonino> ahahhaha
<Tonino> penso che me la farò andare bene :P
<cristian_c> orca
<cristian_c> !info orca
<ubot-it> Package orca does not exist in wily
<Tonino> dove al trovo? ihih
<krabador> Tonino, apri il terminale, digita onboard , invio
<krabador> Tonino, hai installato 15.10 ?
<Tonino> sìsì
<krabador> anche firefox ha una sua tastiera virtuale
<Tonino> bè, è carina :D
<Tonino> bisogna solo trovare il modo per tenere attivo il pulsante e non farla andare via quando si chiude il terminale
<krabador> roba touch, a meno di non mettere ubuntu touch, che non è il caso su un pc, è gestita meglio nel sistema che forniscono in default
<jester1-> onboard & exit
<krabador> crei un lanciatore sulla barra
<cristian_c> !info onboard
<ubot-it> onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 591 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<krabador> e la fai apparire tutte le volte che vuoi
<Tonino> wow :O
<Tonino> così sì :)
<Tonino> grazie ragazzi!
<krabador> Tonino, premi alt sinistro
<krabador> digita onboard nella dash
<krabador> vedi cosa esce
<Tonino> così è perfetta
<Tonino> posso attivarla quando voglio con un tocco
<Tonino> e disattivarla idem
<krabador> bene , enjoy ;)
<Tonino> ora dovrei solo più trovare il modo per disabilitare (con un tocco, volendo... se non riesco col sensore) tastiera fisica e pad..
<krabador> Tonino, stai facendo una domanda?
<Tonino> sì, per forza... :)
<Tonino> sono un incapace xD
<krabador> o stai riflettendo a voce alta , e scrivendo nella pagina "da fare" del diario?
<Tonino> ahahaha
<krabador> Tonino, come si disabilita la tastiera, nel tuo notebook, in windows?
<Tonino> aprendo completamente le cerniere, facendo in modo che la scocca inferiore sia parallela al coperchio... stile tablet
<krabador> questa funzione non è implementata in ubuntu , ci sono cose fatte dalla comunità come https://github.com/johanneswilm/thinkpad-yoga-14-s3-scripts
<krabador> che , in questo caso, non è per il tuo modello
<Tonino> pazienza.... non penso che si possa avere tutto dalla vita :)
<Tonino> krabador ti ringrazio, oggi mi hai sbrigato un sacco di problemi.
<krabador> purtroppo , funzioni particolari, sviluppate solo per win, tramite software del produttore, hanno difficoltà ad esseere implementate in linux, se i produttori non collaborano,in quanto è solo la comunità a pensarci
<krabador> senza documentazione
<krabador> goditi il sistema.
<Tonino> grazie :)
<mirko1> Ciao, ho scaricato  l'ISO sulla USB per l'installazione di Ubuntu 15.10 su Windows ma (nonostante abbia gia cambiato ordine  nel BIOS) parte sempre windows
<mirko1> *Lubuntu
<cristian_c> mirko1: installare ubuntu dentro windows è una pessima idea
<mirko1> ovviamente quasi tutti i laptop hanno windows come sistema operativo di partenza
<mirko1> cosa intendi precisamente?
<krabador> mirko1, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<mirko1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<mirko1> seguendo questa procedura
<krabador> mike67, hai uefi in questo pc ?
<mirko1> si
<Jkf1> ciao
<krabador> mirko1, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | mirko1
<ubot-it> mirko1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<mirko1> vale la stessa cosa per lubuntu?
<cristian_c> yesss
<krabador> mike67, confronta qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> in base a quella che hai scaricato
<mirko1> il tool dice che sono le stesse
<Jkf1> ok
<Jkf1> ciao jester1
<jester1-> ciao
<mirko1> puo essere una questione di 64/32 bit?
<krabador> darebbe errore, se fatta correttamente
<krabador> una 64 in un pc a 32
<krabador> mike67, che cpu hai ?
<jester1-> 64 su cpu 32 non si installa
<jester1-> manco pu cazzo
<krabador> mirko1, che cpu hai?
<mirko1> 230
<krabador> 230 ?
<krabador> mirko1, non dare i numeri
<mirko1> 2.30
<krabador> marca , modello precisi
<krabador> non ghz
<mirko1> intel core i3-2350 M
<mirko1> ram 4gb
<Daniele2> ciao, sto cercando di far girare Xububtu per eliminare il virus famoso che non ti fa aprire i file da Win10, purtroppo mi rimane la scritta initramfs, sapreste indicarmi dove leggere per creare e far girare la live per salvare i dati da un'altra parte? ciao, grazie
<Daniele2> abbiate pazienza se sono contorto ma non ho mai visto nulla a parte win
<jester1-> Daniele2: cioè non parte la live?
<krabador> !usbwin | Daniele2
<ubot-it> Daniele2: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> fa usb con questo programma, fa partire in boot, la pendrive, poi dove stanno le cose lo sai ti
<krabador> *tu
<Daniele2> non so se è la live ...è una iso che ho scaricato oggi dal lavoro ... si avvia la scritta ububtu ma non parte, rimane in prompt
<Jkf1> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> Daniele2, scarica una iso di ubuntu da link che trovi nel topic
<krabador> segui poi la guida postata per fare la pendrive
<jester1-> krabador: perchè non fai da inz in modalità provvisoria e fai fare a uindos defender dopo averlo aggiornato?
<Daniele2> scusate ma non ho disponibile una pen drive, solo DVD ... queste immagini vanno bene lo stesso?
<jester1-> krabador/ops/ Daniele2  perchè non fai da inz in modalità provvisoria e fai fare a uindos defender dopo averlo aggiornato?
<Daniele2> caro jester1- il problema è che è l'ultima versione del virus, per la quale non c'è rimedio.
<jester1-> Daniele2: ma che fa sto cass di virus
<Daniele2> rinomina le estensioni dei file con .vvv e no li usi
<jester1-> Daniele2: e come pensi di risolvere da linux?
<Daniele2> se ci clikki sopra il win non te li apre
<Daniele2> volevo solo fare il backup dei dati ...
<jester1-> aah
<Daniele2> però questa versione live non parte ...
<krabador> Daniele2, dati che hanno subito un intervento di quel tipo
<krabador> Daniele2, parte, se fai correttamente la pendrive
<Daniele2> ...che non ho a disposizione
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2, avresti solo un backup di dati criptati ... che te ne fai  ?
<Daniele2> coi DVD è lo stesso?
<krabador> Daniele2, e allora come pretendi di fare?
<krabador> Daniele2, certo
<krabador> meglio
<krabador> !iso | Daniele2
<ubot-it> Daniele2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester1-> Daniele2: o la iso scaricata ha errori o canni qualcosa
<jester1-> non c'è motivo che non parta
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2, sostituitsci la parola pendrive con CD è lo stesso procedimento
<krabador> jester-, Daniele2 non ha mai fatto un supporto
<krabador> scarica la iso, segui il link
<jester1-> non ci vuole tanto a scrivere una iso su un dvd, non masterizzaRLA MA SCRIVERLA
<krabador> o usa un programma serio che supporti la scrittura di iso, assicurandoti che la sessione di masterizzazione sia finalizzata
<jester1-> e disattivare il secure boot del menga
<Daniele2> ci riprovo
<krabador> Daniele2, tra l'altro, se win ha fastboot,ovvero avvio rapido, devi disabilitarlo, in quanto mette la partizione win , in una condizione simile all'ibernazione, e non ci accederai mai
<krabador> detto questo
<krabador> !windows | Daniele2
<ubot-it> Daniele2: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<jester1-> bè lo puo momtare a mano si sola lettura
<Daniele2> da quanto mi ha riferito il collega che sta all'helpdesk questo virus attacca una policy di sicurezza del win ma i dati non li tocca, quindi se parto (uan volta che ci riesco))
<Daniele2> con linux il virus non parte e
<Daniele2> posso salvare i dati senza pericolo di infettare il resto della compasgnia
<Daniele2> mi ha preso in giro?
<jester1-> Daniele2: il collega ha detto giusto
<Jkf1> L'infezione del malware Cryptolocker è stata debellata senza danni per il mio cliente grazie alla presenza di backup disconnessi, al momento dell'attivazione del malware, dal sistema.
<Daniele2> grazie jester1- vedo se riesco a scrivere un'immagine ubuntu che funzioni.
<jester1-> Daniele2: va scritta non copiata
<Daniele2> si jester1-, ho nero7 e ho creato un disco di boot scrivendo immagine, non dovrei aver toppato visto che è partito no?
<Daniele2> che poi si ferma sd un certo punto non dipende da come ho mastrrizzato vero'
<Daniele2> ?
<jester1-> Daniele2: controllato se la iso non ha errori?
<Daniele2> no
<jester1-> !md5sum | Daniele2
<ubot-it> Daniele2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Daniele2> va bene provo questo Md5Sum e vi ringrazio
<Daniele2> ho installato winMd5sum, ho visto il codice che mi ha restituito e l'ho trovato sulla pagina, quindi dovrebbe essere corretta l'immagine
<Daniele2> non ho cliccato su compare (come dice la guida) perchè non so cosa incollarci
<jester1-> Daniele2: devi confrontare
<jester1-> gli hash sono nel secondo link
<jester1-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester1-> Daniele2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Daniele2> mi serve una guida video su youtube ... ho preso questa iso: xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso e l'ho scritta, non ho capito, abbiate pazienza
<jester1-> Daniele2: se l'hai scritta fai il boot da dvd
<Daniele2> l'ho fatto jester, parte ma dopo un po' si blocca questa accidenti di immagine ...
<Daniele2> sto guardano la videoguida all'uso di winmd5sum ....
<krabador> Daniele2, fa partire dvd, mettiti a premere un tasto freccia alla prima immagine che ti appare
<krabador> http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png se è questa
<krabador> premi f2 per la lingua, premi f6, selezioni nomodeset, selezioni poi la prima voce in alto
<Daniele2> krabador l'immagine è perfettamente quella
<krabador> fa come detto allora
<Daniele2> ... tornando all'md5sum i numeri corrispondono
<jester1-> Daniele2: allora al boot a vista omino in basso batti veloce enter
<krabador> un tasti freccia, enter, un tasto.
<Daniele2> se mi dite tutto me lo segno e ci provo ...
<Daniele2> :-)
<krabador> Daniele2, non ti sono arrivati i miei messaggi?
<krabador> alle 23:14
<Daniele2> ho letto del fastboot del win
<Daniele2> ma sono riuscito comunque riuscito ad entrare nel BIOS per disabilitarlo
<krabador> Daniele2, hai presente le linee esattamente prima di "<Daniele2> krabador l'immagine è perfettamente quella" ?
<krabador> rileggile con comodo.
<Daniele2> scusami krabador se ti riferisci al premere F2 eccetera le ho scritte, volevo dire se c'è altro da fare dopo o se poi dovrebbe partire senza problemi
<krabador> se c'era altro ti si diceva
<Daniele2> grazie, ci riprovo domani.
<ubuntolo> sera: come si fa a impostare come browser predefinito google chrome su ubuntu 14? (l ho già installato)
<Mals> Ubuntu è supportato da soli 2 gb di memoria se è basato su AMD 64?
<Carlin0> Mals, cosa vuoi dire ?
<krabador> ubuntolo, chrome --- impostazioni --- browser predefinito
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-23
<pingu81> ciao sono pinguino volevo sapere se e possiblie mette itunes su ubntu ???
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> sono utente linux
<eugenio_> 'giorno, non riesco ad ottenere il coredump da apache, suggerimenti?
<eugenio_> per completezza di informazioni: ho aggiunto al file apache2.conf la direttiva: CoreDumpDirectory /tmp/apache-coredumps, ma quando si crea il segmentation fault non viene scritto il file coredump
<akis24> !chat | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enjoy> Hola!
<alialoo> Salve a tutti
<alialoo> ho un piccolo problema che non riesco a risolvere. Ho scaricato l'installazione dal client di Pokerstars
<alialoo> Me la fa installare con wine, soltanto che quando faccio partire il programma non si apre
<alialoo> ????
<ghiekorg> ciao sto usando elementary os freya basato su ubuntu 14.04 su un acer aspire one d270 e ogni video mi va a scatti, da youtube ai video visti con il lettore preinstallato. che posso fare? è proprio il compute3r o ci sono speranze? grazie
<Mmrll> salve vorrei installare skipe, ho il Lubuntu 15.04, avreste qualche consiglio da darmi? grazie
<Mmrll> consigli sulla versione di skype?
<Mmrll> Salve cerco consigli per installare skype per  Lubuntu 15.04, grazie
<Mr_Pan> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Mr_Pan> al link trovi tutto
<Mmrll> Grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego Mmrll
<enjoy> Hola!
<jkf1> sera enjoy
<enjoy> sera jkf1
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-24
<pingu81> ciao volevo sapere come si fa a mettere i programmi di windows su linux
<pingu81> '??
<MagoCarlos> ciao!
<akis24> !ciao | MagoCarlos
<ubot-it> MagoCarlos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<MagoCarlos> Mi sono appena iscritto al gruppo di sviluppo, nei passi per l'iscrizione c'è scritto che devo inviare un video di presentazione per raccontare qualcosa di me, lo devo mandare a tutta la lista oppure ad un utente in particolare, e cosa devo inserire nel messaggio?
<akis24> MagoCarlos: immagino sia scritto dove tu sia iscritto come fare  chiedi a loro
<akis24> !chat | MagoCarlos
<ubot-it> MagoCarlos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MagoCarlos> ok, grazie
<simonecretti> ciao, qualcuno riuscirebbe a mettermi i link di una guida per creare una usb boot di ubuntu da mac?
<pingu81> ho un problemo col wifi
<pingu81> mi aiutate
<pingu81> praticamente non mi resta connesa la usb
<pingu81> uso ubuntu 15.10
<pingu81> sapete percas
<pingu81> non sta connesa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Jkf1> ciao a tutti
<gaetano> posso fare una domanda urgente???????????'
<gaetano> ps. buoja vigilia
<gaetano> come passare da lubuntu a ubuntu
<Jkf1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione
<jester-> gaetano: installi ubuntu-desktop e hai entrambi
<Jkf1> poi in base in base alla versione che hai di lubuntu (occhio a selezionare quella giusta in alto nella pagina), prova così http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Jkf1> installa prima gnome
<jester-> le anda
<Jkf1> ho problemi con un pc vecchio
<Jkf1> non il mio
<jester-> del tipo?
<Jkf1> per la versione di kubuntu che ha installato non riconosce la stampante
<jester-> Jkf1: quindi mancano i driver
<Jkf1> non mi installa neanche hardinfo
<jester-> che stampante è
<Jkf1> laser canon
<jester-> e che versone di ubuntu è installata
<Jkf1> ho provato a caricarli dal sito
<jester-> li hai installati?
<Jkf1> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
<Jkf1> stepping        : 0
<Jkf1> cpu MHz         : 2086.419
<Jkf1> cache size      : 512 KB
<Jkf1> si li installa ma non riconosce la stampante
<jester-> Jkf1: che versione ubuntu
<jester-> jester-: lsb_release -r
<enjoy> Hola!
<jester-> aiò
<Jkf1> kubuntu Release:        10.10
<Jkf1> ciao enjoy
<jester-> Jkf1: è scaduta da un bel po
<enjoy> ciao Jkf1
<Jkf1> se viene aggiornata il sistema non regge piu
<jester-> jester-: installa almeno la 14-04
<jester-> jester-: 14,04 xubuntu o meglio ancora lubuntu vedi che regge
<Jkf1> dai provo con lubuntu
<jester-> Jkf1: quanta ram ha
<Jkf1> non la cache size
<Jkf1> poca
<jester-> allora vai di lubuntu
<jester-> Jkf1: magari la 32 bit
<jester-> cosi sei sicuro che i driver a 32 li trovi
<Jkf1> si per forza la 64 non ci provo nemmeno
<Jkf1> si speriamo vado a prendermi il cd iso a casa di lubuntu poi l'installo qui
<Jkf1> tnx jester
<Jkf1> alla prossima
<Jkf1> ciao
<Jkf1> jester la verisone 15.10 potrebbe reggere?
<Jkf1> di lubuntu
<jester-> Jkf1: dovrebbe
<Jkf1> infatti stavo leggendo che sarebbe meglio un 1gb di ram
<jester-> ne hai meno?
<Jkf1> si 512
<jester-> prova ma sarebbe un pc da puppylinux piu che altro
<Jkf1> provo grazie a buona vigilia
<Gilberto> Ciao a tutti
<pac> ubuntu tweak funziona con gnome shell 15.10 o è solo per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> pac mi pare non sia roba dei repo ufficiali o sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> cmq (IMHO) è una porcata
<pac> allora faccio una richiesta diversa. installando gnome-menu mi sono ritrovato le finestre trasparenti, anche questo non èp il massimo e non riesco a trovare un sistema pewr renderle opache.
<Carlin0> !info gnome-menu
<ubot-it> Package gnome-menu does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> pac, dove lo hai preso ?
<pac> Carlin0: nelle estensioni ufficiali, vuoi il link?
<Carlin0> si
<pac> Carlin0: aspetta
<ioria> !info gnome-menus
<ubot-it> gnome-menus (source: gnome-menus): GNOME implementation of the freedesktop menu specification. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.3-6ubuntu1 (wily), package size 22 kB, installed size 288 kB
<pac> Carlin0: ho sbagliato a scrivere è gno-menu https://extensions.gnome.org/#
<Carlin0> pac, ma lo scarichi da quel sito ?
<pac> Carlin0: si perché non va bene?
<Carlin0> non è roba dei repo ufficiali ...poi fai te ma non si da cmq supporto qui
<pac> Carlin0: va bene grazie, ma per avere lo stesso risultato c'è qualcosa di ufficiale?
<Carlin0> non uso gnome , non sarei
<Carlin0> saprei
<pac> Carlin0: intendo dire un menu selettivo.
<Carlin0> fammi vedere un'immagine pac
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> Carlin0: http://imgur.com/eW92EQP
<Carlin0> eh buh per gnome non saprei pac non lo uso più da qualche anno , mi piaceva il gnome 2 ... il 3 no
<pac> Carlin0: va bene grazie!
<Carlin0> pac hai mai visto xfce ?
<pac> Carlin0: no com'è?
<Carlin0> http://i.imgur.com/YtgNq.png
<Carlin0> questo è vecchio ma rende l'idea
<pac> Carlin0: è abbastanza classico o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> si , la cosa + somigliante al vecchio gnome 2
<pac> Carlin0: non saprei per ora mi convince di più gnome lo uso comodamente come media center.
<KnFlow> Ciao a tutti!
<Gilberto> ciao c'è qualcuno esperto di NFS o samba ?
<jester-> Gilberto: per configurare samba installa system-config-samba
<Gilberto> il problema è che dovrei fare qualcosa di particolare
<KnFlow> Ciao a tutti, ho avuto problemi con il mio vecchio OS è sono riuscito ad installare, viste le circostanze, ubuntu 8.4 e adesso l'ho aggiornato alla 10.4 ma non riesco ad aggiornarlo ancora, lo vorrei portare all'ultima versione.
<KnFlow> Non posso fare una formattazione e reinstallarlo in quanto non mi riconosce le pendrive che inserisco, dandomi un errore, e quindi non riesco a flashare l'iso..
<ioria> KnFlow cpu ?
<jester-> KnFlow: hai messo releases scadute
<ioria> KnFlow  non dirmi che è un Pentium M ....
<KnFlow> Sfortunatamente avevo solo quella a disposizione, comunque Intel i7 4core 2.0GHz
<ioria> KnFlow  avevi ubuntu 8.4 su un Intel i7 ?
<jester-> KnFlow: il pc è bono che problemi hai a fare una nuova installazione
<KnFlow> Ho scaricato l'iso della 15.10 ma, inserendo la pendrive per flashare l'iso mi da errori nel filesystem, provando ad aggiornarlo da terminale nulla, ho cercato online è nulla...
<ioria> KnFlow  ok, come è la situazione ora ? hai Lucid installato ?
<jester-> KnFlow: sei in winzoz?
<jester-> KnFlow: pc non ha il cdrom?
<KnFlow> No, sono in ubuntu 10.4 e il cdrom è danneggiato quindi non posso usarlo.
<jester-> KnFlow: hai winzox sul pc?
<KnFlow> No, solo ubuntu
<jester-> non penso che il cazzillo per fare le usb funzi visto che usa versione obsoletga si sinlinux
<ioria> KnFlow  se dai do-release-upgrade ?
<jester-> ioria: deve fare 27 passaggi
<jester-> KnFlow: trova un pc amico per farti la usb
<ioria> jester-, yes :þ
<ioria> jester-, no... salta alla 12 e pialla 14 ....
<jester-> !usbwin | KnFlow
<ubot-it> KnFlow: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> ioria: viene un lavoro del menga
<ioria> jester-, yep
<ioria> KnFlow  ma quale ubuntu vuoi installare ?
<ioria> KnFlow  lts 14 o l'ultima 15.10 ?
<jester-> queste sono le ancora supportate http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<KnFlow> Ho già l'iso della 15.10, consigliate?
<ioria> KnFlow  su usb o cd ?
<jester-> direi 14,04 o 15,10
<KnFlow> Sul desktop in questo momento :)
<ioria> KnFlow  dd if=iso.file of=/dev/sdx
<ioria> KnFlow  con una chiavetta dico
<ioria> KnFlow  da win you usare tranquillamente pendrivelinux
<ioria> *puoi
<KnFlow> Vediamo se riesco ad usare un altro pc per flashare l'iso
<jester-> !usbwin | KnFlow
<ubot-it> KnFlow: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> è il meglio in circolazione
<ioria> KnFlow  se hai win, scarica l'iso e vai su pendrivelinux... è la procedura più veloce
<KnFlow> Okay, grazie ;)
<ioria> KnFlow  occhio a cosa formatti :þ
<KnFlow> ioria: Così mi fai spaventare.. :)
<ioria> KnFlow  nooooooooooo
<ioria> KnFlow   win ti leggerà l'usb come F: o E:  basta che non formatti C:
<jester-> KnFlow: la ,15 dovrebbe chiederti se vuoi aggiornare l'os antico
<ioria> KnFlow   ovviamente digli no,
<ioria> KnFlow   e formatti tutto.... se non hai altri SO
<KnFlow> Right!
<KnFlow> Grazie mille :)
<ioria> KnFlow  che ilPinguino sia con te
<enjoy> Hola!
<Guest79888> aggiornamento ubuntu 13.04 non riesco ad aggiornarlo a versioni più recenti
<jester-> Guest79888: la 13.04 è scaduta, e server sono spenti
<jester-> Guest79888: usa il metodo ripristiono
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest79888
<ubot-it> Guest79888: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest79888> oky   si era previsto come faccio il ripristino?
<jester-> Guest79888: leggi la guida
<Guest79888> ho un altro problema perchè ho provato a installare un sistema più recente ma mi dice Boot error
<jester-> Guest79888: quale sistema
<Guest79888> ubuntu 14
<jester-> hai pacioccato le impostazione di grub?
<jester-> Guest79888: comunque se fa il ripristino, logicamente con distro recente, lo sistema il grub
<Guest79888> no, non credo. scusate la domanda ma cos'è? non sono molto esperto di ubuntu
<jester-> Guest79888: fasi sto upgrade con metodo ripristino
<Guest79888> oky
<Guest79888> sono ancora io avviando il pc con chiavetta m viene sritto "BOOMGR is missing"
<jester-> Guest79888: chiavetta farlocca
<Guest79888> emm, si ma  ho gia installato sistemi con questa chiavetta provero a formattarla che dite?
<krabador> Guest79888, i bios non vedono le chiavette nello stesso modo
<krabador> prova a formattarla e rifarla
<Guest79888> oky provo grazie
<Guest79888> altra domanda. la formato in FAT32 NTFS O EXFAT
<Carlin0> la chiavetta fat32
<jester-> fat 32
<Guest79888> OKK GRAZIE ANCORA
<stefano99> Salve
<akis24> !ciao | stefano99
<ubot-it> stefano99: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<stefano99> Ho un paio (cinque o sei in realtà) problemini con Lubuntu. Posso chiedere a voi?
<akis24> chiedi chiedi stefano99
<stefano99> Anzitutto grazie ;-)
<krabador> stefano99, non se non fai gli auguri quando te ne vai .
<akis24> e aspetta.. a dirlo
<krabador> che Carlin0 ci tiene, si innervosisce tantissimo
<stefano99> Iniziamo: lo scrolling delle pagine web su Firefox è come se "perdesse" alcune rige di pixels...che sembrano come aggiornate in ritardo
<stefano99> Allora auguri di buon Natale a tutti :-)
<stefano99> Secondo problema: grive! Non riesco ad installarlo in nessun modo...
<jester-> stefano99: cosa non si installa?
<Carlin0> stefano99, non riesci  a installarlo o a farlo funzionare ?
<Carlin0> !info grive
<ubot-it> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build3 (wily), package size 160 kB, installed size 577 kB
<stefano99> Grive, che sostituisce google drive, jester-. Carlin0, non lo installa proprio: mi da errore 404 not found
<jester-> stefano99: da terminale?
<krabador> stefano99, che scheda grafica hai
<Carlin0> stefano99, è + facile che non funzioni perchè magari gugl ha cambiato qualcosa , ma per installarlo sudo apt install grive
<stefano99> giusto ora ho riprovato a lanciare il comando e l'ha installato 0.o comunque se faccio "sudo apt-get update" mi dice che alcuni file non possono essere aggiornati...booh
<stefano99> Ho una AMD Radeon HD4200 laptop
<krabador> stefano99, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | stefano99
<ubot-it> stefano99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia il risultato, vai in questo sito, incolla, clicca paste, incolla qui il link risultante
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14194932/
<krabador> hai messo ppa, ovvero fonti esterne software , di terze parti
<krabador> non sono manutenute dai dev ubuntu, se si incriccano, al minimo ti succede quello che ti sta succedendo
<stefano99> Ho sempre fatto tutto da terminale
<stefano99> come faccio a toglierle?
<krabador> e dovrebbe giustificarti?
<krabador> i ppa, li hai messi seguendo guide non ufficiali
<ioria> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<stefano99> Grazie ;-)
<krabador> stefano99, se questi ppa, oltre a mettere il software per cui sono stati messi, hanno sostituito dipendenze nel sistema , sovrascrivendo componenti main del sistema
<stefano99> mi tocca riflashare Lubunntu?
<krabador> rischi problemi piu' grandi
<krabador> stefano99, per quale motivo hai inserito quei ppa?
<stefano99> Perchè mi serviva GDrive e Grive non funzionava. Ho cercato su internet ed ho trovato alcune guide...che ho seguito. Non immaginavo portassero problemi
<krabador> stefano99, cerca prima nella documentazione ufficiale,per risolvere problemi
<krabador> guide non ufficiali si seguono a proprio rischio e pericolo
<stefano99> OK, d'ora in avanti seguirò solo guide ufficiali :-)
<krabador> se ti serve un pacchetto di gomme, chiedi prima al macellaio?
<stefano99> Sto provando il comando sudo add-apt-repository -r del sito di prima, ma non so dove prendere questi dati: <repository-name>/<subdirectpory>
<krabador> stefano99, se quei ppa hanno solo messo un software, non presente nei repo ufficiali, puoi rimuoverli a mano , digitando software-properties-gtk , andando nella tab "altro software" togliendo la spunta
<krabador> chiudendo la finestra
<krabador> digitando sudo apt-get update
<krabador> se non hai errori, vai poi con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> stefano99, ioria dava cose per scontato...
<krabador> stefano99, verifica , dalle guide che hai seguito, cosa hanno messo quei ppa, se hanno messo solo un software, non incluso nei repo, puoi fare come ti ho detot
<krabador> mi allontano, buon proseguimento
<ioria> stefano99, guarda in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<stefano99> In quella directory ho 6 files, credo relativi ai PPA. Li elimino?
<stefano99> Grazie krabador ;-)
<Carlin0> stefano99, sarebbe meglio purgarli
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> stefano99, in quella directory hai i nomi delle ppa che devi usare con ppa-purge
<stefano99> Ok, ora provo. Grazie mille!
<stefano99> come subdirectory devo mettere /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<ioria> no
<ioria> sudo ppa-purge nomeapp    o     sudo ppa-purge ppa:nomerepository/ppa
<stefano99> Ok, grazie ;-)
<ioria> stefano99, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<stefano99> Non capisco come funzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14195768/
<ioria> "http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/pear-apps/ubuntu wily main/ppa"    <--- questo non è il nome della ppa
<ioria> stefano99,  guarda l'esempio : sudo ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<stefano99> Ho anche provato così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14195843/
<stefano99> prendendo i nomi dalla directory che mi hai dato
<akis24> stefano99:    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d    e rimuovi a mano  i vari ppa
<stefano99> Posso farlo dal file manager, concedendogli i permessi di root?
<ioria> stefano99,  prova con         sudo ppa-purge ppa:/noobslab/pear-apps
<akis24> stefano99:  si apre editor con permessi di root i nquel modo semplice e pulito ...
<ioria> stefano99,  prova con         sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/pear-apps
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14196013/
<ioria> stefano99,  senzaa /            sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/pear-apps
<stefano99> Stesso risultato
<ioria> stefano99,  posta ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ioria> stefano99,  comunque hai un misto fra vivid e wily .... come mai ?
<Carlin0> ha mixato
<Carlin0> è dj
<ioria> vedo
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14196227
<stefano99> Ho un misto perchè sempre in una di quelle guide ho trovato uno che diceva di modificare un file in quella directory da wily a vivid
<ioria> stefano99,  posta anche /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14196302/
<stefano99> questo non l'ho toccato
<ioria> stefano99,  questo è ok  ....            sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/apps
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14196367/
<ioria> stefano99,   ma che ne so ..... sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/noobslab-ubuntu-pear-apps-wily
<stefano99> Niente: non va! Cancellare a mano non si può?
<ioria> stefano99,   ti ricordi il sito che hai seguito per installarle ?
<stefano99> Si: ora lo cerco
<Carlin0> stefano99, fai così va → sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e buonanotte
<stefano99> Ok: risolto XD
<stefano99> Grazie mille dell'aiuto Carlin0
<ioria> doveva essere questo  ppa:noobslab/pear-apps
<ioria> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/09/syncdrive-google-drive-available-for.html
<Carlin0> di nulla
<stefano99> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/google-drive-in-ubuntu-166610/ ioria, un sito dovrebbe essere questo
<stefano99> Ah ovviamente grazie anche a te ioria ;-)
<ioria> stefano99,   no problem... segnati sempre i nomi delle ppa , così è più facile ( se poi non le installi è meglo)
<Carlin0> stefano99, si ma in futuro evita di aggiungere ppa
<Carlin0> portano solo guai
<stefano99> Le eviterò come la peste XD
<ioria> stefano99,   sudo apt-get update
<stefano99> Nessun messaggio di errore alla fine!
<ioria> stefano99,   ok
<stefano99> ora provo ad installare grive
<ioria> brb
<stefano99> OK: lo installa! Mi chiede di eseguire grive con la -a...che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> stefano99, grive -h dovrebbe darti un help se non ricordo male
<stefano99> Grazie ;-)
<Carlin0> cmq come già detto probabili problemi dovuti ai frequenti cambiamenti di gugl
<stefano99> ora non me lo avvia: digito "grive" e premo invio e non succede nulla...nei menù delle app non compare...
<Carlin0> stefano99, è un app senza gui a linea di comando
<stefano99> come si usa?
<stefano99> (domanda scema)
<Carlin0> grive -h dovrebbe darti l'help , non la uso da anni non ricordo bene
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14197153/
<stefano99> provo con -f
<Carlin0> stefano99, le prima volta ti devi autenticare , quindi -a [ --auth ]         Request authorization token
<stefano99> già fatto
<Carlin0> ed è andata a buon fine ?
<stefano99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14197207/ osservando l'output...non credo
<stefano99> aaaaaaah! Lascio perdere :/
<stefano99> Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto e buone feste :-)
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> Sono 2-3 mesi che ubuntu ha un comportamento strano al login. Ogni tanto, diciamo una volta su 5, nella schermata di login ci sono delle strisce di pixel nella parte alta dello schermo che sfalsano l'immagine di sfondo e un trattino lampeggiante subito sotto queste strisce, come se ci fosse una shell sovrapposta all'immagine di sfondo della schermata di login...ora la cosa che non mi torna e': (datemi 10 secondi che finisco di scrivere
<th34lch3m1st> Quando si presentano queste strisce nella schermata di login, l'autenticazione fallisce sempre al primo tentativo, mi da errore (il tipico suono), le strisce spariscono e al secondo tentativo accetta la password...
<th34lch3m1st> ora, sono assolutamente sicuro di inserire la password nel modo giusto, ma quando ci sono quelle strisce di pixel sfalsate e quel cursore lampeggante sull'immagine di sfondo la prima autenticazione fallisce sempre
<th34lch3m1st> mi devo preoccupare?
<th34lch3m1st> [20:13] (th34lch3m1st) Sono 2-3 mesi che ubuntu ha un comportamento strano al login. Ogni tanto, diciamo una volta su 5, nella schermata di login ci sono delle strisce di pixel nella parte alta dello schermo che sfalsano l'immagine di sfondo e un trattino lampeggiante subito sotto queste strisce, come se ci fosse una shell sovrapposta all'immagine di sfondo della schermata di login...ora la cosa che non mi torna e':
<th34lch3m1st> [20:15] (th34lch3m1st) Quando si presentano queste strisce nella schermata di login, l'autenticazione fallisce sempre al primo tentativo, mi da errore (il tipico suono), le strisce spariscono e al secondo tentativo accetta la password...
<th34lch3m1st> [20:17] (th34lch3m1st) ora, sono assolutamente sicuro di inserire la password nel modo giusto, ma quando ci sono quelle strisce di pixel sfalsate e quel cursore lampeggante sull'immagine di sfondo la prima autenticazione fallisce sempre
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: scheda video?
<th34lch3m1st> jester- ati hd4830
<th34lch3m1st> driver ati
<pingu81> ho un problema
<th34lch3m1st> jester- te dici la scheda video mi incricca il login?
<pingu81> come faccio a togliere i problemi di sistema report
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: driver open o hai installato i proprietari
<pingu81> ???
<jester-> pingu81: cioè?
<th34lch3m1st> jester- catalyst proprietari, gli ultimi compatibili, installati, mi sembra nel 2012
<pingu81> il mio sitema ubuntu mi va in crash
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: versione 15.10?
<pingu81> come si fa a togliere i report
<pingu81> si
<pingu81> 15.10
<th34lch3m1st> jester- 12.04
<pingu81> lo sapete percaso
<jester-> pingu81: pensi sia il report degli errori che manda in crash?
<pingu81> a ok ma come faccio a risolvere ???
<pingu81> il report non c'e un modo per toglierlo
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: sembra un problema di driver video, ma sulla 12.04 sinceramente non ricordo
<pingu81> io uso la 15.10
<th34lch3m1st> jester- dici non mi accetta la password al login perche' la shell sta 'litigando' con la schda video?
<jester-> pingu81: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: facile che si
<jester-> th34lch3m1st: aggiornare alla 14.04 che probabilmente la tua scheda funga con gli open?
<pingu81> # set this to 0 to disable apport, or to 1 to enable it
<pingu81> # you can temporarily override this with
<pingu81> # sudo service apport start force_start=1
<pingu81> enabled=1
<pingu81> cosa metto
<th34lch3m1st> jester- quindi la prossima volta che si ripresentano le strisce, potrei aprire un terminale prima del login per vedere quelle scritte oscurate...?
<jester-> pietroalbini: ovvio che devi mettere 0
<pietroalbini> jester-, ok
<jester-> pietroalbini: lol
<jester-> pingu81: hai messo enable=0 ?
<pingu81> fatto
<th34lch3m1st> jester- ok, indaghero' sulla scheda video, grazi per il consiglio....
<Musashi73> salve e buon Natale a tutti. Vorrei installare compiz su Ubuntu 15.10 e non ricordo i comandi da terminale. Grazie
<jester-> Musashi73: hai ubuntu con la barra sulla sinistra?
<pingu81> ora devo fare altro
<jester-> pingu81: ricordati di andare a messa
<jester-> lol
<Musashi73> si
<Musashi73> con il Launcher a sx
<jester-> Musashi73: compiz c'è gia visto che unity è un plugin di compiz per configurare install unity-tweak-tool
<pingu81> devo fare altro per togliere il report ??? errori
<Musashi73> come faccio ad avviarlo?
<jester-> pingu81: hai modificato il file e riavviato?
<Musashi73> devo installare anche unity-tweak-tool
<jester-> Musashi73: certo
<pingu81> ???
<Musashi73> quindo prima installo unity-tweak-tool e poi avvio compiz?
<jester-> Musashi73: poi avvii il tool
<jester-> compiz è gia avviato visto che è lui che fa il desktop
<pingu81> come tolgo il problema del report ??? sapte
<Musashi73> devo dare sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool?
<jester-> pingu81: hai modificato il file?
<pingu81> si
<pingu81> ho messo =0
<jester-> pingu81: hai riavviato il pc?
<pingu81> ok ora lo faccio poi c'e da fare altro poi ???
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> ma non si puo disativare
<jester-> pingu81: modificando quel file si disattiva
<jester-> pingu81: se croscia ancora il problema non era quello, il report segnala i motivi del ceash e stop non è lui che fa crosciare
<jester-> crash*
<jester-> pietroalbini: con quale applicazione va in crash
<pietroalbini> jester-, systemd
<jester-> ma dovrebbe averlo disattivato il report
<rutto> ciao gente
<jester-> mica è quello che fa crosciare
<rutto> buone feste a tutti
<pietroalbini> jester-, devo uscire? :)
<Musashi73> ho visto che unity tweak tool è installato. Adesso l'ho avviato
<jester-> ciao vai a messa
<jester-> ?
<DentexPoseidon> problema non riesco a vedere nessuna pagina html apache  ho spostato la root  nella mia home
<Musashi73> per far partire compiz cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Musashi73: e 4 compiz è gia operante visto che lo stai in pratica usando
<jester-> Musashi73: senza compiz non avresti unity
<rutto> ho un problemino con la live di ubuntu
<jester-> rutto: del tipo?
<jester-> DentexPoseidon: mi spiace non so di apache
<Musashi73> ok, grazie e buon natale
<DentexPoseidon> jester-, grazie ugualmente
<jester-> DentexPoseidon: forse va configurato
<jester-> ma non non so dirti quale file sia
<jester-> o altrimenti non sa che hai cambiato la home
<rutto> metto il dvd, riavvio, scelgo di usare l'os in live, il pc macina un po' e poi schermata verde elettrico e da li in poi tutto fermo, non si muove più nulla neanche ad aspettare: come posso fare? qual'è il problema?
<DentexPoseidon> jester-, ho spostato la /var/www/html in /home/xxx/html
<jester-> rutto: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso batti enter veloce
<rutto> e poi?
<jester-> rutto: quindi scegli la lingua e da tasto F6 seleziona sue che mi devo ricordare
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon usi i virtual hosts?
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, non 000-default.conf
<rutto> premo f6 e poi? non ho capito il tuo pensiero
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon bravo, devi editare quel file
<jester-> rutto: seleziona nomodeset
<rutto> si e poi la live parte in automatico?
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon e sostituire /var/www con il percorso che ti pare
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, non funziona mi da forbidden
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, i permessi e il proprietario sono ok
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon hai riavviato il server dopo le modifiche?
<DentexPoseidon> certo
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, certo
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, AH00035: access to /index.html denied (filesystem path '/home/xxx/html') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon per quello che ne so bisogna editare /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default....devi sostituire tutte le occorrenze di [ /var/www ] non una sola e riavviare apache
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, fatto
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon eeeh, nel browser devi puntare localhost......
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, si ma mi daforbidden
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon hai configurato il file host?
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, certo se lascio il path di default funziona
<jester-> controlla che permessi e gruppo ha /var/www
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon e qual'e' il path di default?
<jester-> dai gli stessi al nuovo path
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon ma hai copiato /var/www nella home da root senza cambiare i permessi?
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, se sposto il path in /var/www  funziona
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, se la sposto in /home/xxx/html non funziona
<jester-> questione di permessi e owner
<DentexPoseidon> th34lch3m1st, penso che sia dovuto alla mia home Crypto
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon hai usato il comando a2dissite per rendere attivo il nuovo percorso?
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon come nondetto, scusa, quelo e' per i virtual hosts
<DentexPoseidon> ok
<DentexPoseidon> stacco
<DentexPoseidon> grazie th34lch3m1st
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon spetta un secondo
<th34lch3m1st> DentexPoseidon ora che mi rinvengo, credo che se cambi il percorso di default non puoi piu' usare 000-default ma devi creare un nuovo.conf in .../sites-avilable coni nuovi parametri
<pingu81> io uso xubuntu mi spariscono le icone  e il wallaper
<pingu81> con xfce
<pingu81> come faccio a fare tornare il  desktop
<th34lch3m1st> vado, ciao e auguri a tutti :)
<pingu81> sapete
<pingu81> ???
<jester-> pingu81: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<jester-> pingu81: xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel;
<jester-> pingu81: copia incolla nel terminale
<pingu81> e le icone
<pingu81> sapete
<pingu81> ?????
<pingu81> mi sono sparite
<pingu81> le icone
<jester-> pingu81: rosetta xfce
<jester-> pingu81: xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel;
<jester-> pietroalbini: è tutto un comando
<pietroalbini> jester-, ok
<jester-> pizzica è uscito e becca te il tabbo
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-25
<tutankamon> salve ho un problema con le icone xfce
<tutankamon> sapete come si fa
<tutankamon> ???
<tutankamon> continua a sparie tutto qui
<tutankamon> ogni volta che entro mi sparisce tutto cosa devo fare
<Akenobis> ho impostato i parametri per indirizzo ip statico ma non me lo fà salvare
<Carlin0> Akenobis, da network manager ?
<Akenobis> si
<Carlin0> dai invio dopo averli scritti ?
<Akenobis> si
<Carlin0> strano ... non saprei
<Akenobis> adesso  ci riprovo e poi ti faccio sapere ok
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule#ipstatico
<ciano> buon giorno ragazzi
<krabador> buon giorno e buon natale ciano
<krabador> !ciao | ciano
<ubot-it> ciano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ciano> altrettanto carissimi
<Carlin0> !auguri
<ubot-it> Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<ciano> pls qualcuno mi puo dire come si puo spegnere mint 17.3 ??
<krabador> no
<krabador> proprio a natale devi metterti a fare questo tipo di domande , in questo canale
<krabador> ?
<krabador> !buntu | ciano
<ubot-it> ciano: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<ciano> ok grazie
<gigi> Ciao a tutti
<Guest8626> avviando ubuntu 14 comare una richiesta di password, che fare ? grazie
<krabador> Guest8626, inserire quella che hai impostato in installazione
<Guest8626> grazie per la risposta, era gia installato
<krabador> Guest8626, devi parlare con chi ha installato ubuntu
<Guest8626> non è rintracciabile, pensavo di reinstallare da usb
<krabador> puoi scaricare iso
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest8626
<ubot-it> Guest8626: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usare questo software da windows, per creare la pendrive
<krabador> !installazione | Guest8626
<ubot-it> Guest8626: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> farla partire in boot, e seguire tranquillamente la guida di installazione
<krabador> se hai problemi chiedi pure qui
<aschtv> mi scusi  i oho un pc linu e uno senza sistema operativo vorrei passare / copiare il sistema  operativo su cd ma non ri esco potrebbe dirmi cosa fare
<krabador> !iso | aschtv
<ubot-it> aschtv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questo per masterizzare correttamente un dvd con ubuntu
<krabador> !usbwin | aschtv
<ubot-it> aschtv: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> se hai una pendrive , ed il sistema lo permette, puoi fare una pendrive usando questo software
<emi71> ciao a tutti. qualcuno conosce minecraft ?
<emi71> ho installato java jdk 7, il launcher di minecraft si avvia ma si ferma senza dare alcun errore. ubuntu 15.10
<enrico_> non me ne intendo molto ma se provi a lanciare minecraft da riga di comando magari ti appare l'errore per cui si blocca
<pingu81> ho un problema con wifi
<pingu81> volevo sapere se la netger wna3100 posso usarla con ubuntu
<Carlin0> pingu81, hai provato a collegarla ?
<pingu81> si ma nulla
<pingu81> aiutatemi
<Carlin0> pingu81, collega la chiavetta e dai lsusb al terminale , poi metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<YouNeverKnow> pingu81, lascialo perdere il wireless a Natale.
<pingu81> 1
<pingu81>  2
<pingu81>  3
<pingu81>  4
<pingu81>  5
<pingu81>  6
<Carlin0> OMG
<max17> buon natale a tutti
<max17> non e´ che per caso sono nel canale sbaglüato
<max17> ditemelo se e cosi che me ne vado
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/ - BUONE FESTE A TUTTI
<max17> grzie altrettanto
<Mi|{y> auguri a tutti
<Mi|{y> avrei un problema, sono in un appartamento affittato per qualche giorno di vacanza, ma non riesco a vedere la rete wifi da ubuntu
<Mi|{y> ora son connesso con cavo
<Mi|{y> in posizione scomodissima
<Mi|{y> credo che il dispositivo d-link sia stato configurato per fare da bridge di un'altra rete
<Mi|{y> infatti non ha un cavo che va in (internet) ma solo uno che va in lan1
<Mi|{y> ùmi collego wifi senza problemi con telefonino
<Mi|{y> ma con ubuntu proprio non la trovo
<Mi|{y> ho provato anche manualmente ma non funziona
<Mi|{y> apposto qualche problema col channel http://askubuntu.com/questions/392562/cannot-see-wifi-channels-above-11-despite-setting-region
<Raigemon> è possibile separare la traccia vocale da quella musicale in una canzone o quantomeno provarci?
<ioria> Raigemon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/456021/remove-vocals-from-mp3-and-get-only-instrumentals
<ioria> ma io non l'ho mai fatto ....
<Raigemon> mi pare di leggere la conferma che non sia un lavoro facile
<ioria> non credo....
<ioria> forse qualche karaoke software a pagamento ....
<tralo02> nn so come installare ubuntu aiuto! perfavore rispondetemi
<tralo02> (ho13) e mi piace progammare
<Mr_Pan> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Mr_Pan> !installa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installa'
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-26
<pingu81> ciao ho un problema con wifi della netger
<pingu81> mi aiutate
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> ciao volevo sapete quale wifi e compatibile a 300 con ubuntu lo sapete percaso
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> ho la asus n13
<pingu81> non sta conessa
<pingu81> sapete se e compatiblie con ubntu
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> si scontette
<pingu81> sapete
<laserbuntu> ciao, ho un problema all'avvio di un nuovo pc uefi non riesco ad accedere alla live usb di ubuntu, mi potete aiutare?
<laserbuntu> ovviamente il uefi l'ho disattivato dal bios e la modalità legacy non era attiva
<laserbuntu> ho risolto... era il file masterizzato nella usb che era cannato....
<pingu81> sapete se la wfi netger wna3100 va con linux
<Angelo2015> Ciao, ho avuto un problema con il  mio computer, ho un dual boot (lubuntu 14.04) e windows vista, si e danneggiato il programma gnu grb version 2.02 beta ed adesso quando parte, se lo faccio partire con linux, rimane fermo (la partizione ha il file system / pieno al 92 % ma, nel menu dell-opzioni, l'opzione windows vista non la vedo e mi da come op
<Angelo2015> zione windows quella che mi fa vedere la partizione windows per restorare il pc, mi potreste dire come potrei fare per sistemare la partenza?
<pingu81> slave
<pingu81> slave
<pingu81> salve
<pingu81> ho un problema con il wifi
<pingu81> non rimane conesso
<pingu81> cosa devo fare
<pingu81> ???
<pingu81> uso la asus n13
<pingu81> come si imposta su ubuntu
<Carlin0> pingu81, come ti ho già detto ieri collega la chiavetta lsusb al terminale e metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pingu81> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer
<pingu81> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<pingu81> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pingu81> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<pingu81> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Musashi73> salve a tutti e buone feste. Ho un problema con una chiavetta usb formatta su Ubuntu 15.10 con Gparted una partizione da 2Gb in fat32 e quasi 13Gb in NTFS. In Windows 10 viene vista solo la fat32, come mai?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Musashi73> il problema è windows?
<Carlin0> ubuntu la vede ?
<Musashi73> si
<Carlin0> e windows ?
<Musashi73> non vede la NTFS ma solo fat32
<Carlin0> bene tira le somme
<Musashi73> è un problema di windows?
<Musashi73> come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<Musashi73> perchè windows non la vede?
<Carlin0> ancora ?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<Musashi73> ok. grazie per il supporto
<Mikehemp> ciao, buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | Mikehemp
<ubot-it> Mikehemp: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mikehemp> ho appena installato linux e ho qualche problema di funzionamento!
<Carlin0> che linux Mikehemp ?
<Mikehemp> potresti aiutarmi?
<Mikehemp> 14.04 lts
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mikehemp> il sistema gira abbatanza bene, a parte le installazioni dei software che non riesco a ortare a buon fine
<Guest625> ciao  a tutti
<Carlin0> Mikehemp, cosa non riesci  a installare ?
<Mikehemp> e in particolare cliccando sul logo di Ubuntu, per effettuare la ricerca nel sistema, si blocca, si disconnette dalla sessione e mi richiede nuoamente il login utente
<Mikehemp> ad esempio chrome, o comunque qualsiasi altro programma
<Carlin0> Mikehemp, di che pc parliamo ... che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Mikehemp> 2gb di Ram, è un minitower hp desktop
<Carlin0> che cpu Mikehemp ...
<Mikehemp> 2,66Ghz
<Carlin0> il modello
<Guest625> gentilmente sapreste consigliarmi cosa installare su un vecchio travelmate 630 acer scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce2 Go 100; processore 1.6 giga; 512 di ram; scheda madre 400mhz....???
<Carlin0> Guest625, lubuntu
<Mikehemp> scusa intel pentium(r) 4
<Guest625> lubuntu non si installa per via della scheda video... da problemi
<Carlin0> Mikehemp, ed hai installato ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> Guest625, su quel pc se non va lubuntu non so cosa altro dirti
<Rebarbaro91> ciao la mia microsd da 64 gb se la collego con l'adattatore   mi chiede di  formattarla ma  ho  tanta  roba  dentro
<Mikehemp> si, piu di una volta! ho provato prima la versione llive e tutto filava, sono riuscito ad installarlo sul secondo HD da 80gb e tutto funzionava perfettamente, quindi ho deciso di reinstallarlo su quello da 3ogb in partizione unica, e nonostante abbia ripetuto l'install dell SO piu volte la situazione e uguale
<Mikehemp> ho anche scollegato l'altro HD per evitare loop, ma niente...
<Guest625> magari una vecchia versione di lubuntu?..saprestedirmi quale?
<Carlin0> Mikehemp, pentium 4 è vecchiotto per metterci ubuntu .. dovresti installare qualcosa di più leggero tipo lubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest625, ma che problema ti da quando installi ?
<Mikehemp> ottimo... non potevi darmi9 notizia peggiore... dici che è per quello?
<Mikehemp> "lubuntu" è una versione che si trova online free?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> Mikehemp, cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica , il motore resta quello
<Mikehemp> ottimo davvero!! allora ci provo! speriamo fuzioni
<Guest625> non termina l'installazione ed i classici pallini di avanzamento hanno una strana colorazione rossa...si capisce che a livello grafico non va bene
<Mikehemp> non avevo mai preso in considerazione l'idea di utilizzare linux m,a il primo impatto mi e davvero piaciuto!
<Carlin0> Guest625, alla prima schermata dovresti provare le opzioni che offre il menù f6 tipo no acpi nomodeset etc etc
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<Guest625> ok...tenterò disattivando quelle due voci da f6..solo queste due?
<Mikehemp> grazie ragazzi buon lavoro!!!
<Guest625> ok  grazie a tutti ragazzi
<Mikehemp> sono di nuovo qui
<Mikehemp> si puo scaricare solo tramite torrent lubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Mikehemp, no anche dal  sito ufficila in http ...
<Mr_Pan> *ufficiale...
<Mr_Pan> Mikehemp, qui -->  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Mikehemp> grazie mille!
<Mc67> Buongiorno
<Mc67> vorrei chiedere un consiglio se posso
<enjoy> Hola!
<Mc67> c'è nessuno che puo dedicarmi un minuto? penso che sia una cosa semplice.. :)
<Mc67> :(
<babbubtu> buon natale c'e' nessuno ?
<Mr_Pan> nu
<babbubtu> bene ..per un problema di configurazione xubuntu..
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi  | babbubtu
<ubot-it> babbubtu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rana28_> avrei bisogno di supporto per l'ultima versione di linux ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | rana28_
<ubot-it> rana28_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rana28_> devo installare la versione 15.10. quella vecchia, 14.04 mi sta dando problemi di continui crash e non mi fa aggiornare più nulla.
<rana28_> come faccio ad installare nuova versione dato che non riesco più a entrare nell'opzione aggiornamenti?
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare rana28_
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ioria> rana28_,  sei sicuro che hai la 14.04 ?     cat /etc/issue    e      uname -r
<rana28_> si sono sicura, perchè?
<rana28_> io ora sto scaricando sul mio pc la nuova versione. basta avviarla come un normale programma per installarla? prima lo facevo direttamente da installazione pacchetti ed era più semplice
<Carlin0> rana28_, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<ioria> rana28_,  no..... stai usando wubi ?
<Carlin0> non c'è + wubi
<rana28_> cos'è wubi? scusa ingnoranza
<ioria> rana28_,  nulla, ok
<ioria> rana28_,  puoi postare   uname -r ?
<rana28_> comunque sono sicura ora uso la 14.04
<rana28_> comunque installando nuova versione non devo fare nessun back up giusto? i documenti se non ricordo male passano in automatico da una versione all'altra
<ioria> rana28_,  allora .... stai usando 14.04 , una lts upstart .... vuoi passsare ad una normal 15.10 che usa systemd .... solo questo dovrebbe farti fare un back-up   ....
<ioria> :þ
<rana28_> hai alternative? la 14.04 non riesco ad usarla. continua a darmi continui errori e non mi fa più entrare in gestione pacchetti o aggiornamenti.
<rana28_> la 15.10 non è valida?
<ioria> rana28_,  uname -r   ( e tre)
<rana28_> cosa vuol dire?
<ioria> rana28_,  digita nel terminal e poia qui l'output
<ioria> rana28_,  digita nel terminal e posta  qui l'output
<rana28_> 3.13.0-73-generic
<ioria> rana28_,   cat /etc/issue
<rana28_> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> rana28_,   allora,  tu hai il primo kernel della 14.04 , cioè il 3.13.... chi scarica oggi la 14.04   si ritrova già un kernel  3.19 (cioè di vivid)
<rana28_> mi basterebbe fare questo aggiornamento? potrebbe risolvere le cose?
<ioria> rana28_,   ma comunque .... dai in terminale   sudo apt-get update
<rana28_> sto facendo.... questo cosa va ad aggiornare?
<ioria> rana28_,   ii repos
<ioria> rana28_,   guarda se da errori
<rana28_> errori non me ne da
<ioria> rana28_,   e dici che no puoi installare pacchetti ?
<ioria> *n
<rana28_> e ho fatto un controllo - ora riesco ad entrare in gestione pacchetti (che prima mi si bloccava) e in aggiornamenti
<rana28_> allora non sono un genio dell'informatica ma se ti dico che ogni volta che acendo ilpc mi dice errori - vuoi fare report?
<rana28_> ogni volta che tento aggiornamenti mi dice che non riesce e si blocca
<rana28_> e ultimamente se andavo in gestione pacchetti mi si chiudeva inaspetattamente senza aprirsi
<ioria> rana28_,   cat /var/crash
<rana28_> tutto vero lo giuro
<ioria> no
<ioria> rana28_,   ls -al  /var/crash
<ioria> rana28_,   sai usare pastebinit ?
<rana28_> ...no
<rana28_> cos'è?
<rana28_> quale comando do questo cat /var/crash
<rana28_> o il secondo che mi haimandato?
<ioria> rana28_,   serve per postare schermate , è molto utile per aiutare qualcuno   sudo apt-get install pastebinit oppure posta il comando che ti ho dato su paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> secondo   ls -al /var7crash
<ioria> secondo   ls -al /var/crash
<ioria> fc
<rana28_> 1
<rana28_> 2
<rana28_> 3
<rana28_>  
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:~$ ls -al /var7crash
<rana28_> ls: impossibile accedere a /var7crash: File o directory non esistente
<ioria> lo sapevo
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213910/
<ioria> ls -al /var/crash
<ioria> se installi pastebinit è tutto più facile
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213938/
<rana28_> ma se ti mando questi link non vedi i miei report?
<rana28_> se no rimandami il comando -mi è partita tutta la nostra conversaizone di prima non so perchè
<ioria> sicuro .... dammi un attimo per guardarli e poi li cancelliamo ...
<rana28_> ok
<ioria> perchè non puoi postare qui dentro.... ma solo su paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria>   (excess flood)
<ioria> ok.... cd /var/crash
<rana28_> ora l'ho capito
<ioria>  cd /var/crash
<ioria> questo non devi postarlo ....
<rana28_> con questo comando non succede nulla
<ioria> eccome .... ti sei spostata nella directory /var7crash :þ
<ioria> /var/crash
<ioria> adesso devi cancellare tutta quella robba
<rana28_> ok come faccio?
<ioria> purtroppo c'è robba di root .... e non capisco perchè .... un attimo
<rana28_> ok
<ioria> no ... ok
<ioria> rm +
<ioria> no
<ioria> usa questo :     rm *
<ioria> e poi    sudo rm -rif *
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213975/
<ioria> digli si  , yes quello che è
<ioria> la directoty deve essere vuota
<rana28_> aspetta perchè mi è impazzito il terminale. ora gli ho ridato rm* e questo è il risultato
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213992/
<ioria> pwd
<ioria> digita pwd
<rana28_> ok successo nulla
<ioria> devi essere sicura di essere nella cartella /var/crash
<rana28_> allora lo digito di nuovo
<ioria> pwd deve restituire /var/crash
<rana28_> ok
<rana28_> mi ridice che è una directory
<ioria> sei in /var/crash
<ioria> ?
<rana28_> si l'ho appena digitato
<ioria> ok ... posta   ls
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214013/
<ioria> digita     cd /var/crash
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214018/
<ioria> digita     cd /var/crash
<rana28_> hai visto ultimo mio link?
<rana28_> èuscita una cosa nuoca
<ioria> .si
<rana28_> allora digito cd /var/crash
<ioria> si
<rana28_> ok e non è successo nulla
<ioria> adesso    digita   ls
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214033/
<ioria> adesso rm  *
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214040/
<rana28_> ora gli dico yes?
<ioria> digli si
<ioria> o yes
<ioria> quella cartella /var/crash   deve essere vuota quando ridai ls
<rana28_> gli ho detto si
<rana28_> e mi risponde
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214044
<rana28_> ridico si?
<ioria> digli si .... ma mi sa che devi usare sudo .... prova comunque
<rana28_> continua a dirmi la stessa cosa
<ioria> sudo rm *
<rana28_> dice la stessa cosa
<ioria> sudo rm  -rif  *
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214060/
<ioria> sudo rm  -rif  *
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214064/
<ioria> riposta ls
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214073/
<rana28_> non se ne esce
<ioria> no....  digita ls e posta il risulatato
<rana28_> l'ho appena fatto
<rana28_> ho sbagliato?
<ioria> certo ...
<ioria> ls
<rana28_> sto facendo copia incolla di quello che mi scrivi tu
<ioria> nel terminal   digita    ls
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$
<rana28_> mi ha risposto questo
<rana28_> certo copio incollo nel terminale
<ioria> se quando digiti ls   non vedi nulla significa che siamo riusciti a cancellare tutto ...
<ioria> prima era così  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214033/     adesso come è ?
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214092/
<rana28_> questi sono gli ultimi comandi che ho dato
<ioria> il comando ls   va dato su una nuova riga del terminal ..... non dove lo hai dato tu
<rana28_> ma come faccio ad avere una nuova riga'
<ioria> ctrl+c
<rana28_> ogni volta che digito invio non mi da una riga nuova
<ioria> ctrl+c
<rana28_> con ctrl+c  non succede nulla
<rana28_> continua a farmi scrivere senza darmi nuova riga di comando
<ioria> ok .... chiudi il terminale riaprilo
<ioria> *e
<rana28_> grazie volevo suggerirlo ma mi sembra una scorciatoia che non avresti apprezzato
<rana28_> ora cosa scrivo?
<ioria> cd /var/crash
<rana28_> mi dice
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$
<ioria> ok....   ls
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214113/
<ioria> ok.... siamo riusciti a cancellarne un pò ... ma non tutti che probabilmente sono di root
<rana28_> ok quindi ci arrendiamo o è un buon risultato?
<ioria> quindi     sudo rm -rif _usr_bin_do-release-upgrade.0.crash
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214126/
<ioria> ok .... ora devi fare la stessa cosa per gli altri file/dir che ci sono
<ioria> quindi     sudo rm -rif  _usr_bin_do-release-upgrade.0.upload
<ioria> e così via
<enjoy> Hola!
<ioria> rana28_, come va ?
<rana28_> ok fatto
<ioria> rana28_, riposta ls
<ioria> dovrebbe essere vuota .... quindi nulla da postare :þ
<rana28_> non mi da più nullla
<ioria> ok....   sudo apt-get update
<rana28_> ok fatto
<ioria> nessun errore ?
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214166/
<rana28_> sembrerebbe di no
<ioria> ok ... riposta   uname -r   (questo puoi postarlo qui)
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$ uname -r
<rana28_> 3.13.0-73-generic
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$
<ioria> 73 ---- credo che il 3.13 ora sia sia a 74 .... vogliamo provare a fare un upgrade ?
<rana28_> e proviamo
<rana28_> sto sudando!!!!!!
<ioria> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rana28_> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 12,1 MB di spazio su disco.
<rana28_> Continuare? [S/n]
<rana28_> dico si?
<ioria> yes
<rana28_> sta ancora lavorando
<ioria> ok
<rana28_> dovrebbe aver finito
<ioria> nessun errore ?
<rana28_> direi di no
<rana28_> scaricamento
<rana28_> configurazione
<rana28_> installazione
<ioria> ok.... adesso questo è un pò più delicato   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    e dicci cosa risponde
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214249/
<rana28_> dico si?
<ioria> si
<ioria> sarà un pò lungo, ti avverto
<ioria> che connessione hai ?
<rana28_> wi-fi
<rana28_> comunque sta andando
<ioria> va be
<ioria> poi dovrai rimuovere tutta quella altra roba ... con autoremove
<rana28_> si si ... come diceva gandhi,,, un passo alla volta
<ioria> yep
<ioria> cosa usi come DE , Unity ?
<rana28_> tradotto dall'hindi all'italiano?
<ioria> DE = desktop environment  ... quale grafica desktop ? unity, gnome, xfce, lxd .... etc etc
<rana28_> credo gnome
<ioria> ahahahha
<rana28_> dovrebbe aver finito
<rana28_> ahahahaha
<rana28_> per cosa?
<rana28_> è+ la grafica quella classica con le funzioni in alto a sx
<rana28_> non quella coi comandi laterali a dx
<ioria> niente... scommessa con me stesso
<rana28_> che torvavo scomodissima
<ioria> ok.....
<rana28_> perchè mi stai dando della nonna 80enne
<rana28_> lo so
<ioria> no, gnome è ok
<rana28_> indovinato?
<ioria> nessun errore ?
<rana28_> no
<rana28_> mi da configurazioni varie
<ioria> ok .....   sudo apt-get autoremove   e dicci cosa risponde
<rana28_> mi trova anche windows 7 - perchè ho due sistemi operativi su pc
<ioria> ok
<ioria> ok .....   sudo apt-get autoremove   e dicci cosa risponde
<rana28_> ma windows lo devo togliere e non credo sia questo a dare problemi
<ioria> forse
<ioria> ok .....   sudo apt-get autoremove   e dicci cosa risponde
<rana28_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 75 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<rana28_> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 292 MB di spazio su disco.
<rana28_> Continuare? [S/n]
<rana28_> dico si?
<ioria> no
<ioria> puoi postare la  schermata  ?
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214322/
<ioria> ok, digli si
<rana28_> ma c'è modo - domanda molto stupida lo so - di rimuovere windows da qui?
<rana28_> lo chiedo solo perchè ho visto che lo riconosce in tutte queste operaizoni
<ioria> certo... infatti poi facciamo sudo updte-grub ...  si si può rimuovere... ma prima facciamo funzionare bere ubuntu
<ioria> *bene
<rana28_> ottimo
<rana28_> quale modo migliore per passare il 26/12
<ioria> ^_^
<ioria> dicci quando finisce
<rana28_> si si ... sta ancora lavorando
<ioria> ok
<rana28_> finito
<rana28_> è ritornato a
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$
<ioria> sudo update-grub     e occhio ad errori
<rana28_> mi trova un pò di immagini linux e poi
<rana28_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<rana28_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<rana28_> Trovato Windows 7 (loader) su /dev/sda1
<rana28_> Trovato Windows Recovery Environment (loader) su /dev/sda4
<rana28_> fatto
<ioria> e daje
<ioria> de legno
<rana28_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214385/
<rana28_> ma nessun errorie
<ioria> bhe... è solo metà .... :(
<rana28_> ?
<ioria> si , lo hai tagliato
<ioria> volevo vedere le immagini linux
<ioria> cmq.... posta ls /boot
<rana28_> betty@betty-net:/var/crash$ sudo update-grub
<rana28_> Generating grub configuration file ...
<rana28_> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-74-generic
<rana28_> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-74-generic
<rana28_> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-73-generic
<rana28_> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-73-generic
<enjoy> lol
<ioria> ma robba ....
<ioria> e buonnotte
<rana_rana> cambiato nome - ho fatto casino
<ioria> rana_rana, non postare qui, per favore
<rana_rana> mi vedi?
<ioria> si
<rana_rana> non ho fatto apposta
<ioria> lo so
<rana_rana> mi è rimasto un copia incolla
<ioria> tutto ok
<rana_rana> hai visto ultimo link completo che ti jho mandato?
<versilia> esiste  un comando cosi? qmake && make -j4
<rana_rana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214400/
<ioria> o madonna sanat
<ioria> *santa
<ioria> rana_rana, che ci fai con tutti quei kernel ?
<rana_rana> li posso rivendere?
<rana_rana> non lo so
<rana_rana> da dove arrivano?
<versilia> buondi'
<ioria> rana_rana,  sudo apt-get autoremove
<ioria> ma non ti troverà nulla
<rana_rana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214464/
<rana_rana> infatti
<rana_rana> non ho mai capito cosa sono i kernel
<ioria> è molto che sei su questo sistema , no è vero ?
<rana_rana> ma non te lo chiederò prorpio il 26 dicembre
<rana_rana> su ubuntu in generale o su questa versione di ubuntu?
<ioria> il kernel è il cuore un pò di tutto....
<rana_rana> ho tanti cuori
<ioria> su questa versione
<versilia> scusate esiste un comando "qmake && make -j4" oppure è scritto male?
<rana_rana> dunque questo pc ce l'ho dal 2011 ma credo all'epoca di aver avuto un'altra versione
<rana_rana> questa non so dirti da quanto ce l'ho
<ioria> ok
<rana_rana> è stato fatto aggiornamento e avanzamento versione nel corso di questi anni
<ioria> e si..... vmlinuz-3.2.0-67-generic
<ioria> initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<rana_rana> quindi che faccio?
<ioria> rana_rana,  puoi postare df -H
<ioria> rana_rana,  puoi postare df -H
<rana_rana> lo scrivo nel terminale sempre?
<ioria> si
<ioria> e poi su paste.ubuntu.com
<rana_rana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214502/
<ioria> rana_rana,  81 % .... sei lì lì
<rana_rana> mi escono strani simboli ... non ti leggo bene
<rana_rana> 81% di cosa?
<ioria> rana_rana,  di disco occupato...o meglio di root ( /) occupato
<rana_rana> può essere
<rana_rana> un pò di roba l'ho messa in un disco estreno
<ioria> no, questo è sicuro :þ
<rana_rana> ma è anche per questo che volebo togliere windows
<rana_rana> tanto non lo uso
<rana_rana> e porta via spazio
<ioria> ok,  adesso fai un reboot
<rana_rana> ...... quindi?.....
<ioria> ci metterà un pò
<rana_rana> santa pazienza!!!
<ioria> restart, riavvia
<ioria> come lo chiami ?
<rana_rana> ah ok riavvio il pc
<ioria> si
<ioria> dovrebbe caricare il nuovo kernel
<rana_rana> ok fatto
<ioria> errori ?
<ioria> tipo,  crash, ?
<rana_rana> no si è riavviato normalmente senza darmi altre segnalazioni di errori come prima
<ioria> ok
<ioria> allora... di nuvo uname -r   questo lo puoi mettere qui
<Carlin0> [13:59:54] <ioria> rana28_,  allora .... stai usando 14.04 , una lts upstart .... vuoi passsare ad una normal 15.10 che usa systemd .... solo questo dovrebbe farti fare un back-up   ....
<Carlin0> ioria, non si possono saltare reòease
<ioria> Carlin0, aveva altri problemi ....
<ioria> lo so
<rana_rana> betty@betty-net:~$ uname -r
<rana_rana> 3.13.0-74-generic
<rana_rana> betty@betty-net:~$
<ioria> ok, va bene
<rana_rana> quindi non devo fare altro?
<ioria> adesso, sudo apt-get update
<rana_rana> ok fatto
<ioria> errori ?
<rana_rana> ti serve il report?
<ioria> errori ?
<rana_rana> no non direi
<ioria> ok, proviamo ancora  sudo apt-get autoremove
<rana_rana> ok
<rana_rana> tutto è a 0
<ioria> ok.... allora purtroppo per fare un pò di spazio dovresti rimuovere manualmente quei kernel....
<rana_rana> e come faccio?
<ioria> tu all'inizio hai detto che volevi passare di versione ?
<ioria> perchè la 14.04 non ti funzionava
<rana_rana> era un'idea perchè continuava ad andare tutto in crash e pensavo fosse la versione non aggiornata
<rana_rana> ma se mi dici che la 15.10 è una bufala rimango qui
<ioria> si, un pò lo era ma quei messaggi di errore all'inizio venivano da /var/crash
<rana_rana> cosa suggerisci?
<ioria> ora, io non ti consiglio per ora di passare alla 15.10, a meno che non hai una necessità particolare
<rana_rana> non ne ho
<ioria> perchè se proprio vuoi, devi scaricare l'iso della 15.10 e formattare il pc
<rana_rana> no no
<rana_rana> se questa funziona per ora uso questa
<rana_rana> se posso liberare spazio ben venga
<rana_rana> dimmi se c'è un modo per eliminare i kernel e /o per togliere windows
<ioria> in relatà è possibile andare alla 15.10, con un pò di acrobazie .... e cambiando qualche file ... ma non te lo consiglio
<ioria> *realtà
<rana_rana> lasciamo perdere per ora
<ioria> si, li puoì rimuovere sia con apt-get remove/purge  linux-image etc. etc ... però è un pò un casino, ma tu dovresti farlo perchè il tuo /boot è pieno
<rana_rana> allora lo faccio
<rana_rana> che comando metto?
<ioria> aspè....
<ioria> dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic   cosa ti dice ?
<rana_rana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214668/
<ioria> ok, proviamo a rimuoverlo  ?
<rana_rana> cos'è?
<rana_rana> un kernel?
<ioria> si, uno molto vecchio,
<rana_rana> se non serve togliamo
<ioria> sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<rana_rana> mi dice un pacchetto da rimuovere
<rana_rana> dico si?
<ioria> si
<rana_rana> sei la prima persona che su questa chat non si spazientisce dopo due secondi e mi manda a ....
<ioria> manda dove ???
<rana_rana> ok ha finito
<rana_rana> vuoi tutto il report?
<ioria> no, basta che non dia errori
<rana_rana> a quel paese
<ioria> ok
<rana_rana> se dico parolacce vengo bandita un'altra volta+
<rana_rana> no non da errori
<ioria> sudo apt-get purge  linux-image--2.6.38-11-generic
<ioria> sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic
<ioria> il secondo
<rana_rana> dico sempre si?
<ioria> si
<rana_rana> ok fatto
<ioria> ok, hai presente questo tuo post  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214400/   ?
<rana_rana> si
<ioria> ok, in cima ci sono i kernel nuovi,  3.13.74   .73  .72 .... tutti gli altri li puoi rimuovere come abbiamo fattoora
<ioria> sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-xxx..xxx.xxx-genric
<rana_rana> quindi al posto delle x metto i numeri dei kernel?
<rana_rana> e fino a che numero li lascio?
<ioria> te l'ho detto , quelli in cima....   3.13.74   .73  .72
<rana_rana> ah ok solo questi 3
<ioria> si..... questi li devi lasciare , ti potrebbero servire .... bhe uno lostai usando ora
<ioria> c'è anche uno script per cancellarli automaticamente... ma non mi fido
<rana_rana> ok
<ioria> mica li devi rimuovere tutti adesso ....
<rana_rana> li faccio tutti uno a uno
<rana_rana> grazie mille
<rana_rana> davvero
<ioria> prego
<ioria> adesso vado a mangiare ...
<rana_rana> mi sembra giusto
<ioria> ciao
<rana_rana> buona giornata
<rana_rana> ciao
<sacarde> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Silvianj> Salve a tutti, sono nuova, sono inesperta ma ho un problema con la connessione wifi. Giuro, ho provato a leggere tutte le guide possibili ma non sono riuscita a risolvere il problema. Se mi vorrete aiutare  ve ne sarò estremamente grata....
<Silvianj> Se sto sbagliando qualcosa nell'utilizzo della chat vi prego di dirmelo. Grazie
<pingu81> ciao volevo sapete se la wifi tplinj tl-nwm82n va con ubuntu.15.10
<pingu81> sapete percaso
<Silvianj> Salve, ci riprovo, qualcuno di voi potrebbe aiutarmi a configurare la mia connessione wifi? Vi spiego: tra le connessioni trovo la mia rete,  riesco a connettermici , ma la velocità è molto bassa e, soprattutto, dopo pochi minuti che sono connessa scende finoa a  6mb/s impedendomi di fare qualsiasi cosa.
<Silvianj> niente? ok grazie lo stesso.
<wale> salve, ho fatto qualche casino nel settare le partizioni di ubuntu ed adesso le sto risistemando dal cd live. Vorrei sapere se ho modo di vedere come mai non funzioni e quali sono le impostazioni che devo guardare
<ioria> wale non ho capito bene,   cmq   puoi postare sudo parted -l  ?
<wale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14218438/
<ioria> dual boot con windows 7 ?
<wale> yep
<wale> il casino lo ho combinato con partition wizard
<ioria> nessuna partitione hai il 'boot'
<ioria> flag
<wale> ecco, secondo me ho cambiato delle impostazioni per sbaglio
<ioria> Disk /dev/sdb:  è la chiavetta , no ?
<wale> non capisco bene cosa...si la chiavetta dalla quale sto facendo girare live
<ioria> ok
<wale> se non lo avvio da chiavetta mi parte il grub rescue
<ioria> si, dovresti rinstallare grub
<ioria> da live, è un casotto,   devi bind mount , chroot e sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ioria> e non sono nenache sicuro che funzioni
<ioria> *neanche
<wale> il fatto che io abbia etichettato come primaria
<wale> una partizione logica
<wale> non può essere quello il problema?
<ioria> hai 3 primarie ed una estesa .... swap
<ioria> 4 max per msdos PT
<ioria> scusa, ripeti ?
<wale> si si
<wale> con partition wizard ho etichettato una partizione che era logica come primaria e nella fattispecie quella in formato ext4
<ioria> non so che è .... ma credo che potresti provare a reinstallare grub
<wale> è un programma che gestisce le partizioni per windows, è l'unica cosa senza senso che può averlo scombussolato. ok, proverò, grazie
<ioria> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ioria> c'è anche un modo da Grub rescue , ma funziona una volta su 10
<wale> avevo letto qualcosa
<wale> eventualmente reinstallo tutto e basta, vado a fare qualche prova. Grazie! buona serata!
<ioria> ok
<cecchini> buona seraaaaa
<enjoy> Hola!
<Carlin0> !spanish
<ubot-it> Aquí se habla sólo en italiano. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jester-> Carlin0: alura? stomaco a posto?
<Carlin0> jester-, per fortuna si :P
<enjoy> tranquillo Carlin0 sono italiano!
<x3DDario> è possibile impostare la tastiera in modo tale che abbia le stesse "combinazioni" di caratteri di Windows? Per esempio se io su Windows premo Alt Gr+5 mi stampa il simbolo dell'euro, su ubuntu mi stampa ½. Devo per forza configurare tutto a mano oppure esiste un qualche "set" già pronto?
<Carlin0> x3DDario, http://i.imgur.com/HIOmv.png
<Carlin0> questa è la tastiera linux
<x3DDario> Carlin0 esiste un modo per creare una "tastiera personalizzata" e renderla uguale a quella di Windows?
<Carlin0> usare windows
<mikehemp> ciao a tutti
<mikehemp> avrei un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo con lubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> x3DDario: azz... mi hai fatto notare sta cosa... in effetti anche io su ManjaroLinux se premo Alt Gr +5 ottengo ½ ... cmq nel mio Notebook Asus il simbolo € me lo trovo in due tasti sul 5 con MAIUSC+5 = % e in basso a destra € che come già detto da ½... l'altro tasto su cui è stampato € è il tasto E col simbolo € in basso a destra e qui la combinazione Alt Gr + E mi dà correttamente €
<Joshua^Dunamis> prova anche tu Alt Gr + e
<x3DDario> Si si, con Alt Gr + e funziona. Stavo cercando una soluzione per avere tutte le "scorciatoie" uguali a Windows (visto che non dovrò usare solo io il sistema)
<Carlin0> Joshua^Dunamis, la tastiera linux dovrebbe essere uguale per tutta le distro
<Joshua^Dunamis> quindi dovrebbe funzionare la combinazione...
<Carlin0> Joshua^Dunamis, http://i.imgur.com/HIOmv.png
<Carlin0> questa è
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ecco... spettacolo!!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusa l'ignoranza... c'è sempre da imparare... uso GNU/Linux da 10 anni e sto vedendo il layout completo della tastiera su Linux... molte cose le avevo cmq già notate... come le È o le  ÀÒ quando c'è il CAPS
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq come si raggiunge il simbolo che sta in alto a destra del tasto?
<Carlin0> quelli blu ?
<Carlin0> õ
<Carlin0> altgr + shift Å©
<Carlin0> ű
<Carlin0> û
<Joshua^Dunamis> grazie Carlin0 ;) si quelli... XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> Me so salvato l'immagine... può tornare utile!!! In fondo in Germania son nato... prima o poi potrei dover scrivere quale mail in tedesco ^^
<Joshua^Dunamis> E finalmente so anche come dire - «Ecco, queste si che sono virgolette!!».
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-27
<enjoy> Ciao!
<Mmrll> Salve, siccome ho un pc molto obsoleto e ho difficoltà nella navigazione internet (non è fluida ma si incanta spesso), mi hanno suggerito di installare la versione precedente de Lubuntu 15.04 che uso attualmente. Che comandi devo inserire nel terminale? E dopo di che devo reinstallare i programmi? Grazie.
<fadepp> salve a tutti
<fadepp> premetto che sono un utente alle prime armi con Ubuntu. Vi chiedo aiuto poichè da qualche tempo l'Ubuntu Software Center  va in crash. Ho provato a cercare delle soluzioni in internet ma senza successo.
<gigirock> fadepp, che crash ?
<fadepp> si apre la finestra inizia a caricare e poi si chiude.
<Carlin0> fadepp, usa synaptic
<Carlin0> software center ha i suoi limiti
<gigirock> fadepp, ma da terminale apt-get fallisce ?
<fadepp> ho provato synaptic ma  questo è stato il risultato "Il pacchetto synaptic non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<fadepp> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<fadepp> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente"
<gigirock> fadepp, ma che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<fadepp> apt-get da terminale mi da questo messaggio: "ean - Elimina i file dei pacchetti scaricati
<fadepp>    autoclean - Elimina i vecchi pacchetti scaricati
<fadepp>    check - Verifica che non ci siano dipendenze insoddisfatte
<fadepp>    changelog - Scarica e visualizza il changelog per il pacchetto indicato
<fadepp>    download - Scarica il pacchetto binario nella directory attuale
<gigirock> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.4build2 (wily), package size 1338 kB, installed size 6958 kB
<Carlin0> !paste | fadepp
<ubot-it> fadepp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> fadepp, dal terminale fai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gigirock> fadepp, altrimenti se incolli troppo ti sbatte fuori in automatico
<gigirock> fadepp, hai installato pastebinit ?
<fadepp> no non ho installato pastebinit infatti il sistema mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Carlin0> fadepp, che ubuntu hai ?
<gigirock> fadepp, sudo apt-get update da terminale fallisce ?
<fadepp> 14.04
<fadepp> si sudo apt-get da terminale fallisce
<Carlin0> fadepp, come hai cercato di installarlo pastebinit ?
<gigirock> fadepp, devi aprire utilita' aggiornamento programmi e cambiare sorgente
<fadepp> Attualmente è settata su server principale
<Carlin0> fadepp, come hai cercato di installarlo pastebinit ?
<fadepp> sinceramente non so come installare pastebinit quindi non l'ho fatto
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> sincero
<Carlin0> e allora perchè dici che non ha trovato il pacchetto...
<Carlin0> [15:21:38] <gigirock> fadepp, dal terminale fai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> 15 minuti fa ...
<gigirock> fadepp, usa l'opzione "scaricare da " in aggiornamento programmi
<fadepp> a terminale ho inserito il seguente comando sudo apt-get install pastebinit ma il sistema i dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<gigirock> poi selezioni italia e poi seleziona server migliore
<gigirock> fadepp, ma scrivi dall'italia ?
<fadepp> si
<Carlin0> fadepp, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> fadepp, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fadepp> fatto
<gigirock> ok hai cambiato repo e messo italiano ?
<fadepp> si
<Carlin0> fadepp, fatto cosa ?
<gigirock> ok riprova da terminale con sudo apt-get update e vediamo che succede
<fadepp> fatto
<gigirock> fadepp, ha dato errori ?
<fadepp> si fabio@fabio-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update
<fadepp> E: Tipo "Erinni" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list
<fadepp> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<Carlin0> fadepp, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> fadepp, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> fadepp, possibilmente non tra mezzora
<Carlin0> copia incolla il comando e via
<fadepp> ok fatto
<Carlin0> e il link ?
<Carlin0> fadepp, ma leggi anche o dici solo "fatto"
<gigirock> fadepp, allora cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ > miofile.txt
<gigirock> poi gedit miofile.txt poi seleziona tutto copia poi apri http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e incolli il tutto li
<gigirock> e ci rimandi il link della pagina
<fadepp> incollato tutto
<Carlin0> e il link ???
<gigirock> fadepp, mandaci il link della pagina dove hai incollato !
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14230795/
<gigirock> fadepp, ci sono strani file in sources.list.d
<fadepp> ma non è possibile cancellarli e reinstallarli?
<gigirock> si aspe , per ora dai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d > miofile.txt e fai ancora pastebin come prima
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14230875/
<ergdisel> buongiorno a tutti
<ergdisel> chi mi puo aiutare con un problema di installazione
<gigirock> ergdisel, tutti se ci dici quale e' il problema !
<ergdisel> ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10
<ergdisel> ma nel file no c'è un file install o qualcosa del genere
<gigirock> fadepp, ma l'errore precedente diceva che c'era un problema con :/etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list
<Carlin0> !installazione | ergdisel leggi le guide
<ubot-it> ergdisel leggi le guide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> ergdisel, quello che hai scaricato e' una iso del disco di installazione
<ergdisel> si l' ho montato
<ergdisel> e lo messo nella pern drive
<ergdisel> e riavviando dice error nel dubbio ho provato a ascaricare sia 32 bit che 64
<ergdisel> devo togliere sto windows 10
<f843d0> !usb | ergdisel
<ubot-it> ergdisel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14230925/ questo è il messaggio dopo il caricamento dati non riuscito
<gigirock> fadepp vai come sudo... cioe' scrivi sudo -i dai la password
<gigirock> fadepp, vai a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list
<gigirock> fadepp, vai a /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gigirock> fadepp, dovresti trovare il file acestream.list che contiene errore
<gigirock> fadepp, daiiiiiije
<fadepp> scusa ma ho dovuto andare a preparare il latte alla bimba
<fadepp> non ho capito bene la prima stringa "sudo -i + PSW?"
<gigirock> fadepp, sudo -i non ti chiede la password
<gigirock> fadepp, sudo -i non ti chiede la password ?
<fadepp> si inserita, poi ho digitato il secondo comando ma mi ha dato Permesso Negato
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231210/
<gigirock> fadepp, scrivi cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gigirock> fadepp, adesso scrivi ls
<gigirock> fadepp, uno dei file e' acestream.list...
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231265/
<gigirock> fadepp adesso mv acestream.list /home/tuonomeutente/acestream.list
<gigirock> fadepp, dopodiche' scrivi exit e dai ancora sudo apt-get update e vediamo che succede
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231341/
<fadepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14231355/
<gigirock> fadepp, sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> manca sudo
<fadepp> sta caricando
<gigirock> ottimo fadepp adesso quando ha finito sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fadepp> ok lanciato pastebinit
<fadepp> Ho lanciato Softwar Center e finalmente si apre.
<gigirock> fadepp, aspetta adesso devi dare more /home/tuonomeutente/acestream.list | pastebinit
<fadepp> Grazie infinite
<gigirock> fadepp, cmq il repo per acestream ha problemi... o lo reinstalli o lo editi e vedi dove sta l'errore
<eugenio_> ciao, sos cassa bluetooth, è associata, ma non suona...suggerimenti?
<endryx> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema collegando il mio laptot con ubuntu 14.04   a una smart tv tramite HDMI, in particolare il video è ok ma non c'è l'audio. Ho provato con un vecchio portatile con windows e funziona  tutto correttamente. Nelle impostazioni audio ho provato di tutto. Con pavucontrol vedo  il segnale di test nell'uscita HDMI ma non si sen
<endryx> te nulla. Con alsamixer ho provato di tutto ma niente. Tutte le prove sono state fatte sia con PRIME Profile nvidia che intel. Ovviamente mi rivolgo a voi perchè in 3 giorni di prove (leggendo moltitudini di forum) non sono riuscito a ottenere un singolo suono dal tv smart(panasonic)
<jester-> sera
<krabador> endryx: scarica 15.10, fa pendrive, prova hdmi da sessione di prova.
<endryx> ok, faccio sta prova, anche se avevo già precedentemente installato la 15.10 ma ho dovuto abbandonarla perchè troppo instabile sul mio hardware
<endryx> aggiungo cmnq che ho installato tutta la suite di software di kxstudio, anche se le prove le ho fatte tutte con jack stopped
<viceeee> ciao mi servirebbe un consigli se possibile, ho un vecchissimo pc con 1gb di ram una vga asus A9Gt2-6800 Gm e il processore credo sia un pentium ma non  sono sicuro, che distribuzione potrei provare?
<viceeee> un hd si 40 gb
<akis24> viceeee: prova lubuntu e vedi se regge .. quel pc
<krabador> il ritorno di viceeee
<akis24> !lubuntu | viceeee
<ubot-it> viceeee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<viceeee> alternativa più leggera ?
<akis24> si l'aria ;)
<viceeee> hahahahaa
<viceeee> krabador:  ciaooo mi sei mancato...   grazie provo poi vi aggiorno   grazie
<viceeee> akis24: grazie
<akis24> di nulla viceeee
<Musashi73> salve a tutti, vorrei installare la lingua e i caratteri giapponesi, ma sto trovando difficoltà.
<Musashi73> non vedo la barra in alto a destra
<krabador> ma lo sai il giapponese?
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Musashi73> devo dare questo comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, basta che poi non torni a lamentarti che non capisci il giapponese (uomo avvisato)
<Musashi73> :-D
<Musashi73> se la installo vuol dire che il giapponese lo conosco
<Musashi73> :-D
<Musashi73> devo dare quel comando?
<eugenio_> ciao, non riesco a sentire suono da cassa bluetooth, qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<gigirock> eugenio_, prova con il rullante
<eugenio_> gigirock, non male come idea
<Musashi73> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<endryx> ho fatto la prova con la 15.10 e in effetti l'audio ha funzionato
<eugenio_> gigirock, la cassa sembra connessa, ma il mixer non vede il device bluetooth
<gigirock> eugenio_, eh allora prova da terminale alsamixer
<krabador> Musashi73: hai mandato il comando segnalato ?
<Carlin0> eugenio_, hai provato a selezionarla da pavucontrol ?
<eugenio_> gigirock, quale canale? master?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, con pavucontrol in output devices vedo solo Built-in Audio ..-
<Carlin0> ah ma è bluetooth ...
<gigirock> eugenio_, vedi se come skeda audio hai bluetooth qualcosa
<Carlin0> me sa che l'os non la vede
<eugenio_> gigirock, no
<eugenio_> non c'è
<eugenio_> Carlin0, credo anche io
<eugenio_> come faccio a farglielo digerire?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, nessun idea di come potrei fare? non credo che passare dalla 14.04 alla 15.10 possa cambiare qualcosa giusto?
<krabador> eugenio_, provala in live
<eugenio_> krabador, ok, vedo se trovo un disco....
<Musashi73> ragazzi, ho un problema ad aprire libreoffice mi appare un messaggio
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/6veq3puor/
<Musashi73> e neanche firefox
<Musashi73> riesco ad aprirli solo da terminale con sudo
<Musashi73> mentre chrome funziona al click
<krabador> da quando, e dopo cosa ?
<Musashi73> da poco
<krabador> dopo cosa?
<Musashi73> ho installato solo la lingua giapponese
<Musashi73> mii chiede come se dovessi amministratore
<krabador> "ho installato solo la lingua giapponese" ---> cosa hai fatto di preciso
<Musashi73> su alcune cartelle c'è il lucchetto
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/y9u5u25fv/
<Musashi73> ho seguito la procedura
<Musashi73> http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, direi che in qualche modo hai cambato il prorpietario di quelle cartelle ... settandole a root ...
<Musashi73> e come faccio a togliere il lucchetto?
<f843d0> Musashi73: sudo chown -R [username]:[usergroup] /path/to/folder/which/I/am/gonna/assign/recursively/to/username/member/of/usergroup
<Musashi73> sudo chown -R [username]:[usergroup] in username e usergroup devo scrivere il nome dello user esempio Davide?
<f843d0> Musashi73: si, per esempio
<Musashi73> non ho il usergorup,  quindi il comando diventa in questo modo? sudo chown -R [davide]:/path/to/folder/which/I/am/gonna/assign/recursively/to/username/member/of/
<f843d0> Musashi73: no, diventa sudo chown -R davide /path/to/folder/which/I/am/gonna/assign/recursively/to/username/member/of/
<f843d0> Musashi73: inoltre, non so quale sia il tuo rapporto con i kanjii e le lingue di Terra di Albione, ma ti e` chiaro cosa vuole dire /path/to/folder/which/I/am/gonna/assign/recursively/to/username/member/of/usergroup ?
<Musashi73> mi dice che file e directory non esiste
<f843d0> Musashi73: eh infatti, non ti e` chiaro
<Musashi73> penso di si
<Musashi73> il computer lo uso io e mia moglie che è giapponese, ho creato due account una per me e una per mia moglie
<Musashi73> per questo ho dovuto installare kangi, hiragana e katagan
<Musashi73> e adesso non capisco perchè non riesco ad aprire quei programmi, l'unica cosa che ho capito è che le cartelle sono lokkate, e non so perchè e come
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, se user è davide il comando è sudo chown -R davide:davide /path della cartella
<Musashi73> il path della cartella sarebbe il nome della cartella come in questo caso sudo chown -R davide:davide /libreoffice
<f843d0> Non credo che libreoffice sia un folder sotto /
<Musashi73> come puoi vedere stranamente le cartelle sono andate in root
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/kkons4r0f/
<f843d0> Dall'immagine vedo che si e` in ~/.config, quale root?
<Musashi73> dovrebbero diventare tutte machiko
<f843d0> Quel folder racchiude tutte le impostazioni personalizzate delle applicazioni
<Musashi73> i root dovrebbero essere sostituiti da machiko
<f843d0> Musashi73: sudo chown -R machiko:machiko /home/machiko/.config/libreoffice
<Musashi73> o almeno come vedi libreoffice è in root
<f843d0> Musashi73: e due, quel folder non e` root
<f843d0> Musashi73: root e` ls /
<f843d0> Musashi73: ls / non e` ls /home/machiko/.config
<Musashi73> ok, allora provo con sudo chown -R machiko:machiko /home/machiko/.config/libreoffice
<Musashi73> perfetto!! Libreoffice è partito
<Musashi73> devofare la stessa cosa con firefox?
<Musashi73> sudo chown -R machiko:machiko /home/machiko/.config/firefox
<Musashi73> firefox non parte
<Musashi73> ho provato con sudo chown -R machiko:machiko /home/machiko/.mozilla
<Musashi73> posso sbloccare tutti quelli con il lucchetto?
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/5r4qnybeh/
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, tutte le cartelle che hai bloccato dovrebbero essere nel gruppo dell'utente e non root
<Mr_Pan> quindi si sbloccale
<Musashi73> ok
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, per firefox devi sbloccare .mozilla  sempre -R così cambi anche le sottocartelle ... tra cui .firefox
<Musashi73> fatto e adesso sono cos^
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/5w7dwby2z/
<Musashi73> adesso appare questo messaggio
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/7ukvyezzz/
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, ma firefox ora parte !?
<Musashi73> no appare quel messaggio
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/7ukvyezzz/
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, da terminale .. sudo apt-get remove --purge -Y firefox
<Mr_Pan> rimuove firefox con i file di ocnfigurazione e poi reinstalliamo ...
<Musashi73> sul terminale è apparso questo messaggio Opzione a riga di comando "Y" [da -Y] sconosciuta
<Mr_Pan> scusa errore mio --- leva -Y
<Musashi73> ok, fatto
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Musashi73> adesso sudo apt-get install firefox
<Musashi73> ok ;-)
<Mr_Pan> controlla la cartella di firefox se risulta bloccata ...
<Mr_Pan> o prova alanciare firefox
<Musashi73> ok, la cartella .mozilla? giusto?
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, si
<Mr_Pan> dentro trovi anche .firefox
<Musashi73> ok, grazie. devo attendere 3min per l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, ok
<Mr_Pan> 3 minuti...che adsl hai !? :D
<Carlin0> fastweb
<Musashi73> si
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, fatto  ?
<Musashi73> si
<Musashi73> asp che provo ad avviarlo
<Musashi73> sempre lo stesso problema
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/9ur9t1cbx/
<Musashi73> forse devo riavviare
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, uhmm ...
<Musashi73> con sudo firefox si avvia
<Carlin0> Musashi73, ma cosa stai usando per chattare ?
<Musashi73> chrome
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, cambia di nuovo i permessi ...
<Musashi73> in che senso??
<Carlin0> Musashi73, chiudi firefox e dai mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<testdisk> buonasera ho installato test disk per cercare di recuperare una partizione di hd da 500gb , dopo un primo tentativo non riuscito
<testdisk> ora ne vede solo 80gb cosa posso fare ,ho sbagliato qualcosa ?
<Musashi73> fatto
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, deve prima assegnare la cartella .mozilla all'utente ... attualmente è settatat per root
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, lancia firefox senza sudo ...
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, se da il comando da utente normale ...
<Carlin0> ma da quando si lancia firefox con sudo ?
<Musashi73> non parte
<Musashi73> con sudo firefox si avvia
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, i lproblema è li ... firefox da utente normale non parte  ...
<Musashi73> e sul terminale appare: (firefox:9106): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/machiko/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<Carlin0> Musashi73, pwd
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> ha pacioccato coi permessi quindi
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73,  sudo chown -R machiko:machiko /home/machiko/.config/
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sembra molto probabile ...
<Musashi73> fatto
<Carlin0> Musashi73, pwd
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<Mr_Pan> lancia firefox
<Musashi73> spunta home/machiko
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, metti in paste ls -l
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> almeno vediamo ...
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ha gia postato delle immagini ...
<Musashi73> scusa Carlino0, non ho capito cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> dai al terminale ls -l
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ioria> .mozilla e .config sono hidden, meglio   ls -al
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/6stx1lmvp/
<Carlin0> Musashi73, sudo adduser machiko2
<Carlin0> Musashi73, sudo adduser machiko2 sudo
<Carlin0> Musashi73, quando hai fatto esci dalla sessione e provi a loggarti come machiko2
<Musashi73> mi chiede di inserire una nuova password UNIX
<Carlin0> e mettila
<Carlin0> stai creando un nuovo utente
<Musashi73> qui cosa devo fare Inserire il nuovo valore o premere INVIO per quello predefinito
<Musashi73>  Nome completo []:
<Musashi73> qui cosa devo fare?
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/hkd45s1fd/
<Carlin0> lascia in bianco
<Musashi73> quindi premo invio
<Carlin0> si premi invio
<Carlin0> finchè ti chiede cose
<Musashi73> mi chiede stanza n°
<Carlin0> quando non chiede + nulla
<Musashi73> continuo a premere invio
<Carlin0> si premi invio
<Carlin0> si premi invio
<Carlin0> finchè ti chiede cose
<Musashi73> fatto
<Carlin0> Musashi73, sudo adduser machiko2 sudo
<Musashi73> ok, esco e poi rientro?
<Carlin0> si rientra come machiko2
<Musashi73> ok adesso sono entrato con machiko2 e firefox funziona
<Carlin0> bene
<Carlin0> e non giocare + coi permessi
<Musashi73> io non ho fatto niente, non so come sono cambiati
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, hai 2incasinato" i permessi ... tieniti l'utnete che ti ha fatto creare Carlin0 e stop :D
<Carlin0> se se se
<Mr_Pan> Musashi73, dicono tutti così :D
<Musashi73> allora machiko posso cancellarlo?
<Carlin0> hai dei dati da salvare ?
<Musashi73> no
<Carlin0> sudo deluser machiko
<Musashi73> ho già un backup in un altro hdd
<Musashi73> ok, grazie per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Mr_Pan> ciao Musashi73
<Musashi73> ciao ragazzi. A presto, se avete bisogno di qualche traduzione dal gipponese fatemi sapere ;-)
<Carlin0> あなたの妹に挨拶
<ioria> magari non c'è l'ha una sorella
<Carlin0> :o)
<ioria> ^_°
<Johnn> Salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Johnn
<ubot-it> Johnn: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Johnn> Sto cercando aiuto per installare Ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> !installazione | Johnn
<ubot-it> Johnn: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Johnn> So come installarlo, mi da un errore che nessuno ancora pare sappia come risolvere
<Johnn> C'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> che errore Johnn
<Johnn> errno 5
<Johnn> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Johnn> Un errore proveniente da Ubiquity
<Carlin0> a che punto dell'installazione lo da ?
<Carlin0> hai un'immagine o qualcosa ?
<Johnn> Appena dalla Live seleziono: Installa
<Johnn> Imposto le lingue
<Johnn> Il partizionamento lo fa in automatico
<Carlin0> installi da dvd ?
<Johnn> si
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Johnn> Si
<Johnn> Quello prima di masterizzarlo
<Carlin0> di che pc parliamo ?
<Johnn> Di un PC nuovo
<Carlin0> cpu e ram ...
<Johnn> Intel core i7-6700
<Johnn> 3,4 GHz
<Volta> posso chiederti se hai provato ad installarlo senza connetterti alla rete wifi o eth0, utilizzando solamente il dvd come fonte ?
<Johnn> 16 GB ram = 8GB + 8GB
<Carlin0> hai provato a rimasterizzare il dvd ?
<Johnn> Si, a bassa velocità con Ashampoo
<Johnn> Ho provato il disco anche su VirtualBox
<Johnn> E va alla perfezione
<Johnn> Installa tutto ok
<Johnn> Probabile che sia colpa della Ram?
<Carlin0> Johnn, hai provato le opzioni di f6 alla prima schermata ?
<Johnn> A cosa servono?
<Carlin0> acpi off nomodeset etc etc
<Carlin0> prova...
<Johnn> no, non le ho provate
<Johnn> Alla schermata dove chiede se installare o avviare la Live?
<Carlin0> no
<Johnn> Terminale?
<Carlin0> alla schermata dove scegli la lingua mi pare
<Carlin0> una delle primissime cmq
<Johnn> Ok, premo F6 e mi da terminale?
<Carlin0> in basso...
<Carlin0> no e ti mostra delle opzioni
<Johnn> Ah ok
<Johnn> Solo ACPI OFF e NOMODESET?
<jester1-> Johnn: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso pigia enter
<Johnn> A cosa serve?
<jester1-> Johnn: poi tasto F6 e cominci a dettare nomodest, quindi provi senza installare
<Johnn> Ok
<jester1-> a togliere conflitti invidia drivers
<Johnn> Provo in questo modo in caso di esito negativo richiedo in chat
<Johnn> Grazie mille
<Carlin0> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/download/file.php?id=120779&mode=view
<Johnn> Ubuntu supporta 16 GB di Ram?
<Carlin0> Johnn, 64 bit?
<Johnn> Si
<Carlin0> supporta tutta la ram che vuoi
<Johnn> Ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-26
<BuonNatale> io per esempio il natale lo sto passando da solo chiuso dentro la mia camera a testare distro ubuntu based e programmare lontano dagli affetti familiari... ma che nerd siete voi?? solo perché è 25 neanche uno in chat a aiutarmi
<BuonNatale> ooooooooooooo
<BuonNatale> non ci sono più i nerd di una volta che ti aiutavano anche a natale
<BuonNatale> ormai perfino i nerd e gli sviluppatori hanno rapporti con persone e passano il natale con persone senza stare al pc, come siamo finiti male.
<Pieluigi> Buongiorno a tutti
<Pieluigi> scusate, probabilmente è una banalità
<Pieluigi> Ho installato l'emulatore ps2 pcsx2 1.4.0, all'avvio di una iso mi dice che non può avviare il plugin gs. Ho scheda grafica ati radeon 9200 su Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<Ab3L> ciao.
<Ab3L> cristian_c: spero che tu abbia passato un buon natale. ti va di riprendere gli strusi con la nvidia del dell della nonna? ho purgato nvidia-*, e reinstallato i driver, ma ora non ho più la definizione 1280x768 con i driver proprietari.
<Ab3L> questo il link di lshw -C video: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686913/
<Ab3L> se qualcun altro ha una qualche idea su come far funzionare correttamente la risoluzione dello schermo di xubuntu 16.10 (senza dover reinstallare tutto l'os), questa è la ben venuta.
<cristian_c> Ab3L: e come hai purgato i driver nvidia?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho tolto la spunta nvidia da impostazioni > dirver aggiuntivi. poi ho riavviato. poi da tty1 ho fatto apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Ab3L> cristian_c: poi ho riavviato
<cristian_c> Ab3L: apri un terminale
<Ab3L> cristian_c: in seguito ho reinstallato i driver, sempre da terminale (sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 e apt-get install nvidia-current)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: poi ho riavviato, selezionato di nuovo i driver nvidia. riavviato, verificato con lshw e joinato qui. ora apro il terminale come da te richiesto.
<cristian_c> Ab3L: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho anche aggiunto i ppa per nvidia
<cristian_c> Ab3L: questo quando?
<massimo0315> buongiorno a tutti
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686938/
<Ab3L> cristian_c: stamane
<cristian_c> Ab3L: avevi già fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sì.
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ma poi l'ho rifatto di nuovo dopo aver aggiunto i ppa
<massimo0315> cristian, niente da fare, ho installato nuovamente ubuntu con la pendrive fatta da rufus ma niente parte sempre windows
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ho anche cambiato i termini "xenial" in "yakkety" nei sources. poi apt-get update e upgrade.
<Ab3L> cristian_c: tutto questa mattina.
<cristian_c> Ab3L: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ora che ci penso, forse il passaggio da xenial a yakkety non è stato del tutto indolore, ma non mi ricordo più di preciso.
<cristian_c> .....
<Ab3L> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686950/
<cristian_c> massimo0315: hai letto quello che ti ho scritto ieri sera?
<cristian_c> Ab3L: per favore, avvia un sistema normale, così rendi tutto più difficile...
<massimo0315> no, avevo già chiuso irc, me lo potresti riscrivere perfavore
<cristian_c> massimo0315: no no, ieri verso mezzanotte eri entrsto
<cristian_c> entrato
<massimo0315> mmm allora stavo a dormire e non ho visto XD
<Ab3L> cristian_c: che cerchi in grub?
<cristian_c> !log | il canale è loggato. puoi tranquilamente rileggere il log, massimo0315
<ubot-it> il canale è loggato. puoi tranquilamente rileggere il log, massimo0315: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ab3L> cristian_c: scusa, ma cosa intendi per "un sistema normale"?
<cristian_c> Ab3L: la puoi avviare la live
<cristian_c> Ab3L: l'hai troppo strapazzata questa ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ab3L: la puoi avviare la live?
<cristian_c> *puoi avviarla
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ah, capito. no. non posso farlo subito. ma da quello che mi chiedi, mi sa che faccio prima a reinstallare l'os di nuovo e avere una versione pulita pulita.
<cristian_c> Ab3L: e come lo reinstalli senza supporto live?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: prima mi scarico le iso, li metto su una usb e riavvio in live. per quanto riguarda le /home degli utenti, posso lasciarle così senza riformattarle? (sai per le configurazioni e-mail e roba varia)
<cristian_c> Ab3L: e la usb attuale che fine ha fatto?
<cristian_c> quella con cui hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> (o xubuntu)
<Ab3L> cristian_c: devo chiedere...
<cristian_c> Ab3L: -,-
<cristian_c> Ab3L: ma il pc è tuo?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: non è mio il pc
<massimo0315> cristian era quello che volevo fare io dall'inizio
<massimo0315> creare la partizione efi
<massimo0315> sul secondo hdd
<cristian_c> Ab3L: fai entrare la persona a cui interessa installare ubuntu
<massimo0315> possiamo farla insieme la procedura?
<cristian_c> massimo0315: sì, ho dovuto cercare
<massimo0315> ok, allora ora elimino tutte le partizione create e riparto da zero
<cristian_c> massimo0315: comunque lì spiega più o meno cosa succede e perché
<cristian_c> sperando che funzioni
<cristian_c> massimo0315: solo sul secondo disco, suppongo
<Ab3L> trovata la usb con xenial
<massimo0315> eh si dai ora provo e ti faccio sapere, sarebbe interessante dopo questa prova se funziona fare proprio una guida su questo argomento e renderla disponibile per tutti :)
<cristian_c> massimo0315: puoi domandare qui:
<cristian_c> !!guidawiki | massimo0315
<ubot-it> massimo0315: Per contribuire al wiki della comunità: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki - Gruppo documentazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ci sono più o meno spiegazioni su come procedere
<cristian_c> e comunque domandare direttamente a loro
<massimo0315> ok allora ora sto nella fase di partizionamento e ho /dev/sda occupato da windows
<cristian_c> massimo0315: suppongo tu non abbia messo mano alle partizioni su sda
<massimo0315> be soltanto per la sezione di dove inserire il bootloader di linux
<massimo0315> ma non ha funzionato, cioè è rimasto tutto uguale
<cristian_c> ijtendo modifche alle partizioni, non dove installare il grub
<cristian_c> *intendo
<massimo0315> ah no non le ho toccate quindi ho sda1(sconosciuto da 134 mb XD) sda2 partizione efi windows boot manager, sda3 ntfs, sda4 ntfs, e poi inizia sdb
<Pieluigi> Ho installato l'emulatore ps2 pcsx2 1.4.0, all'avvio di una iso mi dice che non può avviare il plugin gs. Ho scheda grafica ati radeon 9200 su Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<cristian_c> !info pcsx2
<ubot-it> pcsx2 (source: pcsx2): Playstation 2 emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 3002 kB, installed size 11073 kB
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: dovresti consultare la docimentazione fornita da tale software
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: letta..esistono problemi con il mio driver opengl
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: che problemi esattamente?
<cristian_c> con quella scheda in particolare?
<cristian_c> (che è molto vecchia)
<Pieluigi> cristian_cche non è possibile avviare il driver "gs" . Premetto che con la scorsa installazione funzionava bene (10 giorni fa)
<Pieluigi> cristiasn_c: prima avevo una Ubuntu classica, dieci gg fa ho installato la Mate (questa)
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: allora mi dava la possibilità di scegliere come render tra Opengl e un altro driver che non ricordo, al momento ho solo Opengl
<Carlin0> ubuntu classica o mate hanno i medesimi repo
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: sempre 16.04?
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: in mancanza di info precise, non ti si può aiutare
<cristian_c> cerca di recuperarle
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: la precedente era la 14.04 , ora la 16.04
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: recupero qualche informazione+
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: appunto, la scorsa installazione era una 14.04, questa è una 16.04
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: però con la precedente distro funzionava. Mi pare avessi oltre a opengl un altro driver
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: appunto, recupera info precise, con i 'mi pare' non si va molto lontano
<Pieluigi> cristian_c: ci fossero, avrei risolto da qualche giorno.
<Carlin0> Pieluigi, cmq non vi è nulla di strano in quello che esponi , la retrocompatibilità col tempo è sempre minore , inoltre se sei sicuor di ciò che dici puoi sempre reinstallare la 14.04
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: mandi la 14.04 e controlli ciò cui stavi accennando prima
<Carlin0> dalla 14.04 alla 16.04 passano 2 anni
<Pieluigi> ma non installerò sicuramente la 14.4 per l'emulatore :-) un accrocchio lo troverò, più che altro era per sapere se esisteva un driver parallelo a Opengl
<cristian_c> Pieluigi: opengl è una libreria grafica
<ricoh> ciao, ho qualche problema di avvio, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ricoh
<ubot-it> ricoh: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ricoh> cristian_c problema di avvio, fallisce.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ricoh
<ubot-it> ricoh: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ricoh> 14.04 lts  64 bit ram 4 gb cpu AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor × 4 video ati 5770 assemblato niente uefi
<massimo0315> niente da fare cristian
<massimo0315> sto per mandarlo male ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> ricoh: ok
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ch'è successo?
<ricoh> sono costretto a tenere premuto il bottone di avvio per tagliare la corrente
<ricoh> poi entro nel grub
<cristian_c> ricoh: inoltre, fai una panoramica completa
<ricoh> selezione un kernel si carica in ram e parte, a volte si a volte no
<ricoh> è snervante
<massimo0315> ho creato la partizione efi(fat 32 flag boot) su sdb1, sdb2 ext4 e sdb3 swap. Nell'installazione ho scelto che il bootloader deve andare su sdb1(partizione efi). finisce l'installazione e avvia sempre e solo windows e nel bios non mi vede il secondo hdd dove c'è ubuntu
<cristian_c> ricoh: sicuro che non sia un problema del pc?
<cristian_c> ricoh: da quando si è verificato il problema?
<ricoh> ho una configurazione particolare sistema su ssd e dati su hd
<ricoh> il problema me lo porto indietro da un po di versioni
<ricoh> sulla 14.04 succedeva di meno
<cristian_c> massimo0315: hai seguito le indicazioni del wiki su come creare la efi?
<cristian_c> massimo0315: comprese le dimensioni
<massimo0315> si, 250mb, fat32, falg boot
<cristian_c> ricoh: hai detto di usare la 14.04 poco fa
<massimo0315> partizione primaria
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ricoh> 16.04 attuale devo essermi confusoXD
<cristian_c> massimo0315: mib o mb?
<cristian_c> ricoh: trovi lo stesso problema nel caricare la live?
<ricoh> no
<cristian_c> ricoh: quanto hai provato?
<massimo0315> eh...questo non ricordo se di default stava mib, dai riprovo
<cristian_c> ricoh: hai detto che ubuntu installato a volte si avvia, a volte no
<ricoh> quando ho aggiornato il sistema, e quando faccio qualche casino che reinstallo
<cristian_c> massimo0315: più che altro controlla, anche da gparted
<massimo0315> ok
<ricoh> la versione persistente su ssd a volte fallisce l'avvio
<cristian_c> ricoh: quindi non hai installato la 16.04 da zero?
<ricoh> si da zero
<cristian_c> ricoh: persietente? O.o
<ricoh> per distinguere la live, intendo su pendrive
<massimo0315> MiB, status not mounted
<massimo0315> flag boot, esp
<cristian_c> ricoh: ma quindi l'ssd non è disco di sistema (/)?
<ricoh> si
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ok
<cristian_c> massimo0315: com'è impostato l'ordine di boot nel bios uefi?
<massimo0315> ora ti posto uno screen dammi 2 minuti
<cristian_c> ricoh: hai parlato di persistenza su ssd
<cristian_c> massimo0315: perfetto
<ricoh> nel senso che parte da lì il sistema
<cristian_c> ricoh: ricapitolando: la live dov'è?
<ricoh> su pendrive
<cristian_c> ok, quindi / su ssd (interno) e /home su hdd
<ricoh> si
<cristian_c> ricoh: l'hard disk è vecchio è malmesso?
<cristian_c> *e
<ricoh> spero di no
<cristian_c> ricoh: prima di chiamare in causa l'os
<massimo0315> questo è lo screen del mio bios sull'ordine di boot: https://i.imgbox.com/r70hGSCN.jpg
<cristian_c> verifica pure la possibilità di questa circostanza, ricoh
<ricoh> con l'app dischi?
<cristian_c> ricoh: perché non è un evento occasionale quando un disco sta per partire
<ricoh> mi sto preoccupando
<cristian_c> ricoh: come preferisci, se hai un dual boot usa l'os che preferisci
<cristian_c> ricoh: se si fanno i backup regolarmente non c'è da preoccuparsi
<cristian_c> i dischi si rompono, normalmente, sopratutto se vecchi
<ricoh> valutazione il disco è ok 24°
<acer-one> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ricoh: verifica di non avere troppi settori danneggiati
<ricoh> non ho il backup perchè i file li vedo e cancello
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> ricoh: il fatto che a caricare la live non ci sia alcun problema, fa pensare che ci sia un problema di dosco
<cristian_c> disco
<ricoh> come verifico se il disco è avviato?
<ricoh> neanche g parted mi dice se ci sono settori danneggiati, me li conteggia solo
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ha anche il flag esp?
<massimo0315> si
<cristian_c> ricoh: ehm
<massimo0315> me lo mette perforza se metto il flag boot
<cristian_c> massimo0315: non vedi il disco nel bios neanche con secure boot attivo?
<massimo0315> si ho provato sia attivo e disattivo e il disco non lo vedo
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ho l'impressione tu abbia più che altro un problema di riconoscimento dell'hard disk nel bios
<cristian_c> massimo0315: prima ancora che un problema con ubuntu
<ricoh> massimo0315 aggiorna il bios, o risolvi o friggi tutto.
<massimo0315> l'hdd è nuovo, l'ho messo al posto del lettore dvd
<massimo0315> del portatile
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ehm....
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> massimo0315: e allora dillo prima
<cristian_c> pensavo avessi un fisso
<cristian_c> massimo0315: credo che il punto sia proprio questo
<massimo0315> credi non si possa fare allora?
<cristian_c> massimo0315: anche perché in un certo senso atapi cd rom viene visto, anche se forse non riconosciuto, in un certo senso
<cristian_c> massimo0315: la prima cosa che tenterei io è provare a fare il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> o meglio dallo slot dvd
<massimo0315> lol infatti ho messo come boot atapi cdrom come first boot e va sempre a win
<cristian_c> (dove hai l'hard disk)
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ma è chiaro che hai una situazione particolare
<cristian_c> massimo0315: quando hai provato questa cosa?
<massimo0315> poco fa XD
<cristian_c> ok
<Romina> Buongiorno....a chi posso chiedere un aiuto per Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Romina
<ubot-it> Romina: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<massimo0315> sono stato a leggere un po di argomenti, fare il boot dal 2caddy è una fortuna per pochi mi sembra
<cristian_c> massimo0315: non ho cercato nel web
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ti merita fare una ricerca in merito
<cristian_c> massimo0315: se l'avessi detto all'inizio avremmo comunque risparmiato tempo entrambi
<Romina> Dopo aver installato ubuntu sul mio portatile non si spegne come risolvere il problema?
<massimo0315> mi dispiace cristian :(
<cristian_c> massimo0315: no problem, comunque, auguri di buone feste
<massimo0315> auguri cristian grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato :)
<cristian_c> massimo0315: quando vuoi, siamo qui
<cristian_c> Romina: neanche il riavvio?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Romina
<ubot-it> Romina: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<LINUX_NEW> buongiorno a tutti
<LINUX_NEW> ho l'USB pen drive che me la fa vedere in sola lettura
<LINUX_NEW> e non ce modo di cambiare permessi
<LINUX_NEW> ne con chmod ne con chown
<LINUX_NEW> qalcuno di voi sa cosa fare '
<LINUX_NEW> ho vsito che è un problema ricorente..
<cristian_c> LINUX_NEW: come si è creato il problema?
<LINUX_NEW> dal nulla ho inserito una chiavetta nel pc con ubutnu e la monta in sola lettura
<LINUX_NEW> da win tutto ok
<LINUX_NEW> ma non è la prima volta che succede sia a me che a vari utilizzatori di ubuntu, bsta cercare nei forum...
<LINUX_NEW> ora addirittura tolto rimessa e me la fa modificare
<LINUX_NEW> :|
<LINUX_NEW> pazzesco
<LINUX_NEW> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> LINUX_NEW: aspetta
<LINUX_NEW> si
<cristian_c> LINUX_NEW: prima di inserirla, avevi trasferito grossi file?
<cristian_c> o grosse quantità di file
<cristian_c> LINUX_NEW: supponendo che tu abbia sempre usato la rimozione sicura dovunque
<LINUX_NEW> no
<LINUX_NEW> nessun trasferimento
<LINUX_NEW> e no non sempre uso la rimozione sicura
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> LINUX_NEW: male, va usata, quantomeno
<cristian_c> su qualunque os
<LINUX_NEW> hai ragione...
<cristian_c> (se possibile anche su android)
<LINUX_NEW> infatti comincero ad usarla...
<LINUX_NEW> grazie mille
<cristian_c> esatto :D
<LINUX_NEW> buon proseguimento
<cristian_c> di niente, LINUX_NEW
<Romina> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Memoria 3.8GiB Processore Intel Celeron CPU N3060@1.60GHzx2 Grafica Intel HD Graprhics(Charryview) OS 64-bit Disco 488.0GB Non riesco nè a riavviarlo nè a spegnerlo se non con il tasto di accensione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ho provato recentemente su n3050 con 16.04,  e in live non c'erano problemi di questo tipo
<cristian_c> quindi forse dipende dal pc in particolare
<cristian_c> Romina: che portatile è esattamente?
<Romina> Asus X540SA-XX311D
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Romina: si possono fare delle prpve
<cristian_c> *prove
<Romina> cioè?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1594023
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1594023 in linux (Ubuntu) "Poweroff or reboot hangs. Laptop won't shutdown. 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> beh, prima meglio apprpfondire
<cristian_c> *approfondire
<cristian_c> This is about a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 install on a new laptop (asus x540sa). After pressing the shutdown button in the start menu; the shutdown procedure starts and in the final splash screen the system just hangs. Tried a second time by pressing Esc once the splash screen showed up and I saw that it reaches the line "Reached target shutdown" and just stops there, no matter how long I leave it there the machine won't turn off.
<cristian_c> Romina: alcuni dicono che si risolve con una modifica del grub, altri dicono che si risolve con gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Romina: domanda a bruciapelo
<Romina> Si stavo leggendo infatti
<cristian_c> Romina: in live riscontri gli stessi problemi?
<cristian_c> Romina: se hai problemi a spegnere e riavviare anche con la live della 16.04, io proverei con la live della 16.10
<Romina> Ok proverò in questo modo allora grazie mille
<cristian_c> Romina: facci sapere i risultati
<Romina> Certamente
<Romina> Buona giornata
<cristian_c> Romina: buone fedte
<cristian_c> fedte
<cristian_c> feste
<_Romina_> Riguardo al problema che avevo questa mattina con il mio portatile che non si spegneva con la versione 16.04 di ubuntu ho risolto installando una versione precedente ...ringrazio ancora chi mi aveva risposto questa mattina buona sera
<KingOfNoise> Ciao, piccola richiesta per problemino di installazione
<KingOfNoise> ho una vecchia derivata di Ubuntu installata su un altrettanto vecchio PC windows. Adesso vorrei installare una nuova derivata.
<KingOfNoise> ho gia' provato scaricando lubuntu ma al riavvio della macchina non mi ha riconosciuto il contenuto della chiavetta, errore @Media Failure@ qualche suggerimento_
<rambo19997> Salve, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare su un problema di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rambo19997
<ubot-it> rambo19997: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rambo19997> Non mi funziona lo scroll del wifi, come faccio a farlo funzionare?
<rambo19997> scroll del touchpad*
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rambo19997
<ubot-it> rambo19997: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<rambo19997> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> rambo19997: puoi scrivere anche qui, anzi è meglio
<rambo19997> è un asus x556, intel core i5 6200, nvidia gt920, 4gb di ram e modello touchpad che non so come vederlo ahahhah
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> rambo19997: quale ubuntu?
<rambo19997> Ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> rambo19997: apri un terminale
<rambo19997> Fatto
<cristian_c> rambo19997: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rambo19997> fatto
<cristian_c> rambo19997: l'hai installato?
<rambo19997> Si
<cristian_c> rambo19997: digita: xinput list | pastebinit
<rambo19997> Fatto
<cristian_c> rambo19997: ti restituirà un link, da incollare qui in canale
<rambo19997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690106/
<rambo19997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690106/
<rambo19997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690106/
<cristian_c> presumibilmente questo: FTE1001:00 0B05:0101
<cristian_c> focaltech (?)
<cristian_c> rambo19997: stai usando un mouse?
<rambo19997> Si
<cristian_c> (logitech)
<rambo19997> Si
<cristian_c> rambo19997: non è mai andato?
<cristian_c> rambo19997: come effettui lo scroll?
<rambo19997> Col mouse, perchè nelle impostazioni non mi appare di selezionare lo scroll per il touchpad
<rambo19997> Si comunque lo scroll del touchpad non è mai andato, neanche con linux mint funziona..il computer è nuovo
<cristian_c> rambo19997: intendo, di solito come usi lo scroll del touchpad?
<cristian_c> rambo19997: xinput list-props 13 | pastebinit
<rambo19997> Per scorrere i documenti di libreoffice o per chromium
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> inte do, fisicamente, come fai?ù
<cristian_c> *intendo
<rambo19997> Con due dita
<rambo19997> Come su Windows...scusa se non ti ho capito
<cristian_c> rambo19997: ok, quindi non laterale
<rambo19997> No
<cristian_c> rambo19997: hai digitato il comando?
<rambo19997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690133/
<cristian_c> rambo19997: viene trattato come un mouse invece che come un touchpad
<rambo19997> Quindi?
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1587913
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1587913 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 Two finger scrolling/multitouch not working" [High,Triaged]
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1620811
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1620811 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus K501UW] FTE1001 touchpad detected as mouse" [Low,Triaged]
<rambo19997> Quindi devo mettere i driver?
<rambo19997> https://github.com/vlasenko/hid-asus-dkms provo questa guida?
<cristian_c> https://github.com/vlasenko/hid-asus-dkms
<cristian_c> rambo19997: stavo leggendo appunto questo
<cristian_c> rambo19997: è un repository github con dei driver più aggiornati
<cristian_c> ovvismente da installare a mano
<cristian_c> rambo19997: ovviamente, leggi bene le avvertenze
<cristian_c> rambo19997: se ci sono problemi, ti diamo una mano
<rambo19997> Perfetto funziona
<rambo19997> Grazie mille
<cristian_c> rambo19997: hai già provato?
<rambo19997> Si
<cristian_c> rambo19997: avevi disattivato secure boot e installato gli header del kernel?
<cristian_c> (linux-headers)
<rambo19997> Si
<rambo19997> Si perchè ho windows in dual boot sicché dovevo farlo per forza mi sembra
<cristian_c> You won't be able to run third-party (aka 'out of tree') kernel modules with secure boot. This is because for secure boot to work all the modules have to be signed - and given our module is third party it hasn't been signed.
<cristian_c> più che altro il motivo è questo :D
<rambo19997> Ah sisi l'ho letto veloce ahhah
<rambo19997> Ora provo a riavviare, speriamo riparti tutto
<cristian_c> (tra l'altro buono a sapersi)
<cristian_c> rambo19997: comunque, con gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> rambo19997: comunque, con gli aggiornamenti credo vada ricompilato
<cristian_c> o meglio rilanciato
<rambo19997> Ah lo script?
<cristian_c> se il kernel si aggiorna, andrà ricresto il modulo
<cristian_c> rambo19997: intendo, il comando andrà rilanciato
<rambo19997> Sisi
<cristian_c> comunque, leggi bene la pagina su github, in caso di problemi, rambo19997
<rambo19997> Riavvio veloce, guardo se rivà
<rambo19997> Si, funziona
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> enjoy
<rambo19997> Aahahah grazie
<cristian_c> rambo19997: buone feste
<rambo19997> Grazie altrettanto
<rambo19997> Ora dovrei risolvere altre cose tra cui il fatto che appena avviato, non mi fa vedere le wifi disponibili e succede ogni tanto che si disconnette e mi tocca uscire dalla sessione e rientrare per potermi riconnettere alla wifi
<lukesky> Salve,ho un problema con la scheda wireless (MT7630E) su asus con ubuntu 16.10.Prima funzionava perchè la montavo con git.Ora invece mi da un errore che non capisco.qui il pastebin con l errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/23682773/
<lukesky> chi mi da una mano?grazie
<lux70> ciao, toc toc...
<lux70> posso chiedere una info su prima installazione qui?
<lux70> provo... ho scaricato Ubuntu (file zip), ho creato una nuova partizione del disco per lui, ho scaricato rufus e formattato con questo una usb
<lux70> ma ora devo copiare il file zip di ubuntu sulla chiavetta? nella prima partizione ho win 8
<lux70> nelle cartelle dentro al file zip di Ubuntu non trovo nessun file eseguibile
<lux70> ok vado a tentativi. tornerò in orari di ufficio:) notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-27
<ubu11> Per cortesia,vorrei installare un adattatore usb wifi(Laptone N600,prodotto da Media Tek) su Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.Ma,visto che sono un principiante non riesco a capire se viene riconosciuto,ho scaricato i driver dal sito ma non so come utilizzarli.Potete aiutarmi,per favore.Grazie
<Andrea993> Ciao conoscete qualche alternativa a no-ip senza scadenza?
<clouse> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi come posso spostare la barra laterale e modificare il deckstop
<gigirock> uazz quanta gente .... che ci fate tutti qui ?
<clouse> nessuno puo rispondere alla mia domanda
<Carlin0> Andrea993, afraid freedns
<yoghi> ciao, ubuntu server 16.04 lts, ho un problemino, non mi fa più l'update, penso di dover cambiare l'indirizzo del repository o almeno aggiungerne uno, qualcuno mi può dare qualche dritta?
<davide_> ciao
<davide_> vado
<Davidyoghi> Ciao, ubuntu server 16.04 lts, ho bisogno di supporto, argomento: update, grazie
<akis24> Davidyoghi:  esponi il problema magari qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<Davidyoghi> volevo installare il pacchetto client di samba, mi dice risoluzione dell'indirizzo temporaneamente non riuscita
<Davidyoghi> akis24: volevo installare il pacchetto client di samba, mi dice risoluzione dell'indirizzo temporaneamente non riuscita
<akis24> Davidyoghi: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt update e poi metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davidyoghi> akis24: https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLZjNPZ0Ik
<akis24> Davidyoghi: hai provato a cambiare server dei repository  e vedere se riesce a collegarsi
<akis24> Davidyoghi: e il pc si connette in rete ?
<Davidyoghi> akis24: si il ping è ok,  che altro indirizzo posso mettere?
<akis24> Davidyoghi: prova a utilizzare qualcun altro vedi tu .. oppure prova con " seleziona server migliore "
<Davidyoghi> akis24: non c'è in rete una lista di altri server da cui scaricare?
<akis24> Davidyoghi: sono tutti dentro inseriti poi dipende da cosa si sceglie .. se al momento uno non va' se ne seleziona un altro ..
<Davidyoghi> akis24: ok grazie, provo, buona giornata
<akis24> Davidyoghi: di nulla
<gigirock> ciao devo copiare la mia /home su un nuovo pc, adesso sono sulla vecchia /home che comando devo dare ? copio su un device ext4 ?
<gigirock> scusate si e' piantato tutto ....mi avete risposto ?
<gigirock> ma i driver per schede grafiche amd vengono proposti o installati per default ?
<akis24> gigirock:  default
<Carlin0> gigirock, ma non sai fare copia incolla ?
<gigirock> si Carlin0 ma con i permessi etc come devo fare ? , nel nuovo pc user e passw e nome pc saranno uguali
<Carlin0> nel nuovo pc chown
<Carlin0> la pass dell'user non + nella home
<gigirock> si Carlin0 ma con i permessi etc come devo fare ? , nel nuovo pc user e passw e nome pc saranno uguali
<gigirock> scusa...
<Carlin0> user lo decidi in fase di istallazione ,  e la pass pure
<gigirock> quindi formatto una usb et4 poi cp vecchia/home /usb poi sul nuovo cp /vecchia /nuova riavvio e tutto funziona ?
<gigirock> si ma per esempio ho una fstab speciale...
<Carlin0> gigirock, al massimo se hai problemi aggiusti con chown
<Carlin0> e daje ahò...
<gigirock> si ma per esempio ho una barra unity con minchiate varie che ho messo io ....
<Carlin0> fstab non è nella home
<blackstorm> buonasera, c'è qualcuno a cui posso fare una domanda?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<blackstorm> !!qualcuno ->felice(me)
<blackstorm> sono nuovo con ubuntu server e dopo aver aggiornato il kernel si avvia solamente in modalita provvisoria... la versione è la 16.04 lts
<Carlin0> blackstorm, la versione server non ha interfaccia grafica
<blackstorm> si ne sono al corrente
<blackstorm> spunta il simbolo del copyright
<blackstorm> e non riesco ad accedere a nessuna shell
<cristian_c> tra l'altro: modalità provvisoria <- ?
<Carlin0> blackstorm, e come l'avresti aggiornato il kernel ?
<blackstorm> da grub impostazioni avanzate -> modalità provvisoria
<blackstorm> facendo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> è la prima volta che leggo 'modalità provvisoria'
<cristian_c> blackstorm: sicuro di utilizzare ubuntu?
<blackstorm> certo
<Carlin0> recovery o ripristino
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> perché provvisoria proprio non esiste
<blackstorm> recovery mode
<Carlin0> 'nfatti
<cristian_c> poi: simbolo copyright: ® <- ?
<cristian_c> anche questa mi è del tutto nuova
<blackstorm> la c dentro un cerchietto
<cristian_c> ©
<cristian_c> forse chiocciola
<Carlin0> bhe tanto se non hai interfaccia grafica non cambia nulla direi
<cristian_c> tra l'altro per aggiornare il kernel si usa apt.get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> *apt-get
<blackstorm> grazie cristian_c per il consiglio
<cristian_c> blackstorm: più che altro, mandaci schermate
<blackstorm> normalmente ero abituato che mi chiedesse di fare il login all'avvio
<cristian_c> !image | blackstorm
<ubot-it> blackstorm: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<blackstorm> invece adesso appare questa c e il pc sembra bloccato
<claudio24012> Ciao a tutti!
<claudio24012> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione del flash su Ubuntu 14.04. Grazie
<blackstorm> http://prnt.sc/dolwxr ecco lo screen
<blackstorm> di quello che appare all'avvio
<claudio24012> Ho provato in diversi modi ma non sono riuscito
<Carlin0> claudio24012, come hai provato ?
<Carlin0> ecco ...
<Carlin0> blackstorm, e se premi ALT + F2 ?
<Carlin0> claudio24012, come hai provato ?
<blackstorm> alt+f2 niente
<blackstorm> non succede niente
<claudio24012> ho aggiunto una riga di comando, presa dalla wiki di ubuntu, nelle impostazioni software
<claudio24012> ora provo
<Carlin0> !ripristino | blackstorm
<ubot-it> blackstorm: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<claudio24012> scusate ma sono un po' acerbo
<claudio24012> alt+f2 non mi dà niente
<Carlin0> claudio24012, non devi aggiungere nulla nelle impostazioni software
<blackstorm> grazie carlin0 in serata provo a fare un ripristino
<claudio24012> ok
<Carlin0> claudio24012, apri un terminale  e scrivi sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.637ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB
<claudio24012> ok ho fatto
<claudio24012> devo riavviare?
<Carlin0> riavvia solo firefox
<claudio24012> ah una cosa, sto usando chromium
<Carlin0> quindi vuoi il flash su chromium ?
<claudio24012> yes se possibile
<Carlin0> io ti consiglierei di installare chrome che ha il flash incorporato , lo cerchi e te lo scarichi
<claudio24012> ok grazie
<claudio24012> ho installato chrome ma non riesco ad aprirlo
<claudio24012> mi dice che viene eseguito da terminale
<blackstorm> Dopo aver reinstallato ubuntu server è tornato a funzionare... grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<asot78> buonasera a tutti uso Xubuntu 16.04quando avvio il pc mi spunta sempre questo messaggio "Rilevazione servizi di rete disabilitata
<asot78> Attualmente la rete sta utilizzando un dominio "
<asot78> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<asot78> Questo è un errore irreversibile e lascerà i pacchetti in uno stato inutilizzabile. Potrebbe essere necessario controllare la connessione a Internet e quindi rimuovere e reinstallare i pacchetti per risolvere il problema" chi mi può aiutare?.
<asot78> buonasera a tutti uso Xubuntu 16.04 avvio il pc mi spunta sempre questo messaggio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23696888/
<asot78> chi mi può aiutar
<asot78> buonasera a tutti uso Xubuntu 16.04 avvio il pc mi spunta sempre questo messaggio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23696888/
<asot78> chi mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-28
<Ronnyspd> Salve io avrei un problema con delle chiavette usb che dopo aver creato una usb bootble da creatore di dischi, non riesco più a formattarle. Come posso risolvere?
<Ronnyspd> Mi da questo errore udisk-error-quark,11
<Ronnyspd> 3 usb e lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Ronnyspd: come le hai create e con quale .iso?
<cristian_c> *quali
<Ronnyspd> Iso di ubuntu da creatore dischi di vvio
<Ronnyspd> E una iso d8 gparted
<Ronnyspd> Di*
<bobolo> Sera atutti, problema di redirect traffico al proxy squid usando iptables. vorrei che eth0 --> proxySquid usando iptables. Grazie
<enzotib> bobolo: non mi sembra un problema specifico di Ubuntu
<bobolo> ok grazie
<terraglione> buonasera ho provato piu volte installare xunbuntu e unbuntu gnome su pc portatile hp dv4000 esito si intstalla e poi a primi aggiornamenti si blocca all' avvio . a mio parere e un sistema operativo non ancora perfezionato.
<Doomed> Salve non riesco a copiare la musica da rythmbox su ipod nano 4 generazione. Uso UbuntuGnome 14.04 lts 64bit da come ho capito dal messaggio di errore l'ipod e solo in lettura e non in scrittura:
<Doomed> Errore nell'aprire il file «/media/doom/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music/F19/....'mp3»: File system in sola lettura
<Mr_Pan> Doomed, http://askubuntu.com/questions/490430/how-to-add-music-to-an-ipod-nano-4th-generation
<Doomed> Mr _ Pan ho già provato con gtkpod ma non funziona http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.ubuntu.com%2F23599586%2F&h=aAQFMjO8X
<Doomed> mi hanno detto che e bloccato in scrittura su file system
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-29
<gae> salve a tutti, ho un problema che spero si possa risolvere
<gae> ho installato ubuntu 15.10. Quando inserisco le cuffie o stacco/attacco qualche periferica usb a volte si blocca il pc e devo resettare
<Carlin0> gae, la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<gae> :(
<gae> potrei provare a chiedere alla sezione chat libera?
<Carlin0> gae,puoi provare ma credo la risposta sarà la medesima
<gae> ok, grazie
<RobYdomus> ciao a tutti
<RobYdomus> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare uno scaner epson?
<RobYdomus> è un multifunzione: la stampante funziona mentre lo scanner no
<trabajo> ciao posso installare ubuntu da chiavetta usb? se si come
<ricnar> ragazzi scusate
<ricnar> devo creare il boot su chiavetta usb
<ricnar> Linux live usb creator non va perchè dice che non riconosce la versione 16
<ricnar> Unetbooin crea la chiavetta ma non parte, il pc al boot non la vede
<ricnar> nel bios è tutto ok, ho messo boot da usb device quindi dovrei essere a posto
<ricnar> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<trabajo> mi sa che non c'è nessuno
<ricnar> tu mi poi aiutare?
<trabajo> no mi spiace sono piu indietro di te
<enzotib> !usbwin | ricnar
<ubot-it> ricnar: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<hansiu> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu mate 16.04.01 lts, il mio problema è che skype anche se funziona correttamente mancano i suggerimenti, cioè quando clicco su una voce il rettangolo che si apre per la descrizione lo visualizzo vuoto, poi non appare neanche il pulsante videochiama
<Ouija85> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con una chiavetta wireless.Ho lubuntu 16.10 64 bit.Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<pinguinone> Buongiorno ho una tastiera wireless collegata tramite USB ad Ubuntu. Spesso pigio un carattere e Ubuntu non lo "gestisce" e rimane come bloccato. Dopo qualche secondo invece torna a prendere il comando. Come posso risolvere?
<pinguinone> Buongiorno ho una tastiera wireless collegata tramite USB ad Ubuntu. Spesso pigio un carattere e Ubuntu non lo "gestisce" e rimane come bloccato. Dopo qualche secondo invece torna a prendere il comando. Come posso risolvere?
<Paskito> Ho installato ubuntu  16.04 LTS su un notebook Packard Bell Easynote con scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M. Non è più possibile regolare la luminosità dello schermo. I tasti F11 e F12 apparentemente funzionano, ma la luminosità non varia e resta comunque al massimo. C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi tenendo conto che è la prima volta che uso Linux?
<Paskito>  Grazie
<Gino> Posso? scusate è la prima volta.
<Gino> Ho un problema che un processo su un utente non attualmente loggato degredano le prestazioni in modo da rendere inutilizzabile il processo in corso nell'account non loggato
<Guest85600> salve un informazione non riesco a visualizzare l'ebraico che programma mi consigliate?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-30
<paskito> Buongiorno a tutti, dopo avere installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS su un notebook con scheda NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M, non riesco più a controllare la luminosità dello schermo. Usando gli appositi tasti F11 e F12 riesco a muovere il cursore per la regolazione, ma non ha alcun effetto e la luminosità resta sempre fissa al massimo. C'è qualcuno che può aiutarm
<paskito> i a risolvere il problema? Grazie in anticipo
<orsetto> Salve
<orsetto> Avrei una domandina
<orsetto> o due
<orsetto> su Xubuntu
<orsetto> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhljxy5GBwSZ
<orsetto> Ops, sorry
<orsetto> Toc-toc....
<orsetto> Proviamo di nuovo
<orsetto> Toc-toc
<orsetto> Avrei un paio di domandine su Xubuntu....
<orsetto> HELP
<orsetto> Vabbehh, grazie per la grande collaborazione
<orsetto> Salve a tutti
<orsetto> avrei bisogno di un paio di informazioni
<gigirock> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti ragazzi,ho un problema con spotify,chi uò aiutarmi? rimane a caricare il player dice connecting all infinito
<dadoss> ciao a tutti , ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS . e non mi fa vedere i video online , come mai?
<dadoss> gli streaming piu che altro
<Andrea24> salve, avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? sarà rapido e indolore promesso
<davide_> spiega
<Andrea24> dunque. premetto che ho "sbagliato" a scrivere {durante l'installazione} in quanto il problema me lo dà in try without installing (anche se poi sono costretto al riavvio).
<Andrea24> in pratica dopo essersi avviato il try mode esce un messaggio che cita: si è verificato un problema interno con il sistema, se persiste riavviare"
<Andrea24> e a quel punto la schermata iniziale di ubuntu e il desktop continuano a comparire alternati a distanza di 1.5s circa
<Andrea24> in loop
<Andrea24> versione 16.10
<davide_> in che senso sbagliat oa scrivere durante l'installazione
<dadoss> ciao a tutti , come installo adobe flash player su ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Andrea24> che qusto problema me lo sta dando durante la funzione: try without installing
<davide_> prima di installarlo lo hai provat oda live
<davide_> per vedere se funziona tuto
<Andrea24> ho provato a provarlo, è quello che sto dicendo
<Andrea24> durante la funzione di prova accade quello sopra citato
<davide_> è dovuto alla scheda video devi fare una ricerca in google se è supportata da ubuntu 16.10
<Andrea24> la versione 16.04 ad esempio, funziona
<Andrea24> è possibile che dalle 16.10 si sia perso il supporto?
<EmanueleC> dadoss, vai su impostazioni di sistema -> software e aggiornamenti -> altro: abilita partner Canonical, poi dai questo comando dove installa codec e anche il flash player: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dadoss> ciao EmanueleC
<dadoss> procedo , grazie
<Andrea24> ho una amd radeon hd 7700
<EmanueleC> di neinte
<EmanueleC> Comunque, se usi Google chrome, non c'è bisogno di installare i laflash player, perché è incluso sul browser.
<dadoss> ah ok , perchè ho notato che Browser web Ubuntu va molto piu veloce di firefox e chrome
<davide_> la iso di ubuntu 16.10 dove lai presa
<EmanueleC> dadoss, ma "browser" non credo che supporti flash player
<dadoss> ah va be pazienza , adesso me la installo che tanto di solito uso firefox perchè ci sono affezionato xD
<dadoss> EmanueleC quindi con quella operazione installo sia flash player che codec?
<dadoss> il terminale sta lavorando
<EmanueleC> si si  è un metapacchetto
<dadoss> codec a cosa serve?
<EmanueleC> "
<EmanueleC> Ubuntu restricted extras
<EmanueleC> Commonly used applications with restricted copyright (mp3, avi, mpeg, TrueType, Java, Flash, Codecs)
<dadoss> ah ok , mi è uscio un avviso , che non riesce ad aggiornare il metapacchetto
<EmanueleC> dei font microsoft?
<dadoss> e si è appena chiuso tutto
<dadoss> xD
<dadoss> si
<EmanueleC> ignoralo
<dadoss> flash e via dicendo
<dadoss> non ci interessa quindi?
<EmanueleC> no dicevo ignora l'avviso
<dadoss> sisi intendevo lui , grazie mille
<EmanueleC> di niente
<dadoss> no mannaggia emanuele è uscito
<dadoss> davide_ posso chiedere a te?
<davide_> dimmi
<davide_> vado
<davide_> ciao
<davide_> +
<dany> ciao a tutti
<Pasticcione> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto a creare un hotspot con il mio portatile per condividere la connessione della chiavetta
<Pasticcione> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto a creare un hotspot con il mio portatile per condividere la connessione della chiavetta: clicco su hotspot ma il cellulare non vede la rete
<vero> ciao a tutto utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.04.01 ho installato flashplugin-installer per avere flash player. In firefox collegandomi al sito di adobe mi fa installazione corretta con l'ultima versione mentre con chromium non risulta installato.
<alevipri> vero, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<gigirock> aiuuto sono su 14.10 e vorrei andare alla 16.04 ....come faccio ?
<vero> grazie ho seguito proprio quella guida però quando installo flashplugin-installer viene disinstallato adobe-flashplugin o l'uno o l'altro, nella guida invece c'è scritto d'installare entrambi
<Carlin0> gigirock, reinstalla
<vero> se installo solo adobe-flashplugin, chromium presenta la versione 22... mentre firefox la 11.....
<gigirock> vero vai sul sito adobe e scarica la versione ufficiale
<gigirock> vero ma devi essere a 64 bit
<gigirock> vero, devi anche attivare i 'partner'
<vero> quali sono i partner?
<vero> si i partner di canonical sono attivi
<Pasticcione> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto a creare un hotspot con il mio portatile per condividere la connessione della chiavetta: clicco su hotspot ma il cellulare non vede la rete
<gigirock> vero, allora sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> Pasticcione, da network manager dovresti poterlo fare
<vero> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Pasticcione> Calin0: come? non ne ho idea
<gigirock> vero, vai nella pagina di adobe flash player ufficiale e trovi il driver da scaricare installa quello
<gigirock> Pasticcione, se fai hotspot dal pc il pc deve essere collegato con ethernet
<vero> prima di farlo devo rimuovere flashplugin.installer?
<gigirock> vero, no non serve
<Pasticcione> quindi non posso condividere la connessione della chiavetta?
<Carlin0> Pasticcione, forse se hai 2 chiavette , una per ricevere e una per l'hotspot
<gigirock> Pasticcione, la chiavetta e' collegata in wifi con il pc ?
<Pasticcione> @carlin0, no la chiavetta e' sulla usb
<vero> ok provo
<Pasticcione> carlin0, per logica (la mia :D) dovrei poterla condividere
<gigirock> vero, allora siamo a posto con sto plugin ?
<vero> ciao per il problema di flash palyer sono andato sul sito adobe.com ma il file .deb non si scarica e devo fornire il link apt per installarlo io uso synaptic come procedo?
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> perche' usi synaptic vero ?
<vero> perchè gigirock non va bene?
<Guest40611> Hello un canale per xubuntu ?
<gigirock> vero apt o apt-get o dpkg sono quelli che servono per l'installazione dei pacchetti, come vedi synaptic porta + problemi di quello che risolve
<gigirock> Guest40611, questo canale va bene
<gigirock> vero, cmq dalla riga comandi sudo dpkg -i ildebchehaiscaricato che risponde ?
<Guest40611> gigirock, installare tools kali è possibile ?
<gigirock> Guest40611, cosa sono i tools kali ?
<akis24> Guest40611: non sei sul canale adatto ..
<vero> gigirock non c'è possibilità di scaricare il deb si apre la finestra avvia applicazione
<akis24> vero: da terminale sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<gigirock> vero, 6 scarso , premi il destro e scelgi salva il file come.....
<Guest40611> gigirock, sto parlando di xubuntu e vorrei installare il tools pentesting di kali linux
<gigirock> Guest40611, se pentesting e' un pacchetto supportato da Canonical ne puoi parlare qui altrimenti su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info pentesting
<ubot-it> Package pentesting does not exist in yakkety
<gigirock> Guest40611, non e' un pacchetto supportato
<vero> l'ho già fatto gigirock con il destro si apre la stessa finestra avvia applicazione
<Fabrizio12> ciao a tutti
<vero> va bene provo con apt da terminale
<Fabrizio12> Ho un masterizzatore usb slim esterno ma ubuntu non lo vede
<Fabrizio12> portatile
<akis24> Fabrizio12:  lsusb da terminale  che dice
<Fabrizio12> un attimo
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, togli e metti cavetto usb poi da terminale dmesg e vedi le ultime righe
<Fabrizio12> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23711723/
<Fabrizio12> dmesg
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, ma da cosa capisci che ubu non lo vede come dici tu ?
<Fabrizio12> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23711730/
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, va tutto , avvia brasero che lo vede
<Fabrizio12> entrando dentro computer c'era
<Fabrizio12> appena ho messo un dvd è sparito
<gigirock> mmmh che dvd hai messo pieno o vuoto ?
<Fabrizio12> pieno
<Fabrizio12> è logico, no
<Fabrizio12> ?
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, avvia brasero vediamo che dice
<Fabrizio12> si
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, ci sono certi tipi di dvd tipo quelli udf che spesso cherano problemi
<gigirock> creano*
<Fabrizio12> niente da fare
<Fabrizio12> e apparsa l' icona dentro computer
<Fabrizio12> ma appena clicco 2 volte non si apre
<Fabrizio12> TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632H
<Fabrizio12> ma cliccandoci 2 volte non succede nulla
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, prova un altro DVD
<Fabrizio12> un attimo
<Fabrizio12> sempre la stessa cosa con un cd
<angellkde1604lts> sera a tutti
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, prova a cambiare porta usb e scollegare qualche altro device usb ...dei 23 che hai collegato
<Fabrizio12> fatto, stesso problema
<gigirock> Fabrizio12, quel lettore collegato in winz funziona ?
<Fabrizio12> si funziona
<Fabrizio12> in boot all' avvio funziona
<rambo1997> Salve, sono nuovo...vi posso chiedere come risolvere un problema su Ubuntu?
<gigirock> ! domanda | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> rambo1997: eh, in questi giorni ne girano di rambo in questo canale
<cristian_c> anche rambo19997
<rambo1997> Ho un asus x556U e quando faccio lo scrolling su chromium, lagga. Ai lati appaiono delle linee tipo come se non rendirizzasse correttamente
<rambo1997> Aahhahahah, sono sempre io
<cristian_c> rendirizzasse?
<cristian_c> o renderizzasse
<rambo1997> renderizzasse
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> a parte il portatile, che hai già citato
<cristian_c> geforce 920m?
<rambo1997> Si
<rambo1997> Come si faceva a postare il risultato di lshw?
<gigirock> lshw | pastebinit e poi ci posti il link
<rambo1997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712082/
<rambo1997> Se mi spiegate come fare, posto anche una foto su come appare
<cristian_c> rambo1997: comunque sei entrato anche l'altro giorno qui
<cristian_c> per un problema al touchpad, se non erro
<rambo1997> Si
<cristian_c> rambo1997: comunque, ora stai usando la grafica integrata intel
<gigirock> rambo1997, niente foto controlla nei driver aggiuntivi se hai driver nvidia adeguati
<cristian_c> rambo1997: hai problemi solo con chromium?
<rambo1997> Si
<rambo1997> Su driver aggiuntivi mi da che sto usando driver proprietari
<cristian_c> ehm, no
<cristian_c> non ne stai usando nessuno
<rambo1997> Nvidia binary driver  367.57 da nvidia
<cristian_c> lshw dice il contrario
<rambo1997> Ah
<rambo1997> Come faccio allora a cambiarli?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: nel senso, non stai usando i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> e neanche gli open
<cristian_c> comunque hai sempre la grafica integrata intel, che dovrebbe bastare
<cristian_c> rambo1997: digita: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<rambo1997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712228/
<cristian_c> rambo1997: 16.10?
<rambo1997> 16.04
<cristian_c> rambo1997: da quanto tempo riscontri il problema?
<rambo1997> Da quando ho installato ubuntu..prima quando guardavo i video su youtube mi apparivano a intermittenza delle linee nere sulla barra di youtube
<rambo1997> Poi ho guardato un po' online e ho visto che alcuni hanno risolto disattivando l'accelerazione hardware e attivando lo smooth scrolling
<cristian_c> rambo1997: solo con chromium?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<gigirock> ci vogliono i driver intel video
<rambo1997> Asp, provo con firefox..però mi sembra che anche con firefox lo scrolling non è fluido
<cristian_c> gigirock: potrebbero essere anche da aggiornare sì, ma non è detto che risolva
<cristian_c> gigirock: comunque è scheda grafica per cpu skylake
<rambo1997> Ora non me lo fa ne con chromium ne con Firefox
<cristian_c> rambo1997: meglio
<cristian_c> rambo1997: ma digita il comando che ti è stato indicato
<rambo1997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712326/
<Guest86140> scusate ma sto avendo un problema con ubuntu 16.10 perchè la cpu e sempre al massimo come faccio a risolvere?
<Guest86140> la cpu " i7 4790k "
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest86140
<ubot-it> Guest86140: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> rambo1997: ma usi chrome o chromium?
<rambo1997> chromium
<rambo1997> Ho provato a mettere chrome per vedere se cambiava qualcosa ma è uguale
<cristian_c> rambo1997: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<rambo1997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712351/
<cristian_c> google-chrome.list webupd8team-ubuntu-unstable-xenial.list
<gigirock> eh dai.....
<rambo1997> Repository?
<rambo1997> Meglio levarli?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: chenl'hai messo a fare il secondo?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale, per favore
<rambo1997> Non mi ricordo perchè misi il secondo..forse per flash(?)
<cristian_c> !ppa | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> rambo1997: già quel 'unstable' avrebbe dovuto farti alzare più di un sopracciglio
<rambo1997> Si hai ragione, e quindi li tolgo no?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> rambo1997: chrome lascialo, non fa danni, a quanto ne so
<ubuntu> salve a tutti
<Guest2797> scusate non sapevo che il nick non era adeguato
<Guest2797> ho installato ubuntu server 14.4 su vmware e' prendo ip con ifconfig  copio ip sul putty e non connette qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Guest2797: è un nick già utilizzato, più che non adeguato
<Guest2797> ok
<cristian_c> Guest2797: qui si da supporto soltanto a installazioni reali
<cristian_c> Guest2797: per installazioni virtuali di ubuntu, rivolgiti alle risorse messe a disposizione da vmware
<Guest2797> si ma il fatto che anche ho provato a installarlo sul pc reale
<Guest2797> e' stesso problema
<cristian_c> 'provato' o 'installato'
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest2797> si lo tolto perche non si collegava
<cristian_c> Guest2797: per problemi relativi ai vari software, questo non è il canale adeguato
<cristian_c> qui si da supporto strettamente riguardante l'installazione e l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<Guest2797> e' quale e' il canale giusto oppure qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> *riguardo
<cristian_c> Guest2797: putty è un software per windows, giusto?
<Guest2797> si
<cristian_c> Guest2797: se ti colleghi in ssh, magari assicurati che il server ssh sia attivo
<Guest2797> pero accedo a ubuntu server con quello
<cristian_c> ma potrebbe essere anche il ckient
<cristian_c> client
<Guest2797> pero' non si connette
<cristian_c> ehm....
<cristian_c> Guest2797: al di là di ssh, riesci a fare la connessione?
<Guest2797> no
<rambo1997> Ma non te lo pinga nemmeno?
<cristian_c> Guest2797: e allora non è un problema di ssh
<cristian_c> Guest2797: per avere supporto, però, installa ubuntu server e torna qui
<Guest2797> network error connection refused
<Guest2797> cosi dice
<cristian_c> in modo che tu possa interagire con esso, durante la richiesta di supporto
<Guest2797> forse nell installazione devo mettere qualcosa diverso nella configurazione ?
<Guest2797> qualcuno tiene un video come installare ubuntu server 14.04
<Guest2797> ?
<cristian_c> Guest2797: lascia perdere i video ;)
<cristian_c> Guest2797: consulta òa docimentazione ufficiale e il wiki della comunità di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | Guest2797
<ubot-it> Guest2797: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documenazione | Guest2797
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'documenazione'
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Guest2797
<ubot-it> Guest2797: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<rambo1997> Cristian, li ho tolti i ppa
<cristian_c> rambo1997: con ppa-purge?
<rambo1997> Li ho tolti dal software-center, va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> rambo1997: secondo te, perché ti è stata linkata la guida?
<rambo1997> Non mi riusciva lo stesso...col software center non li ho tolti del tutto?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: li hai solo rimossi
<cristian_c> ma se hanno alterato il sistema dei pacchetti, non hai risolto il problema, se presente
<rambo1997> Ah, capito... scusa pensavo da come ho cercato su internet che fosse la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> ovvero il ripristino dei pacchetti installati originali dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> 'ho cercato su internet'
<cristian_c> anche per te
<cristian_c> !wiki | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<rambo1997> Vabbè ma alla fine non è mica quello il problema del video
<rambo1997> La causa*
<cristian_c> rambo1997: può essere qualunque cosa
<cristian_c> compresi i ppa che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> !ripristino | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<rambo1997> Ma lo ha sempre fatto anche prima che aggiungessi i ppa per chrome e quello per flash
<cristian_c> rambo1997: sei sicuro che sia relativo a flash?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: ma poi, che io sappia flash non si installa tramite ppa
<rambo1997> Sicurissimo no
<cristian_c> rambo1997: puoi avviare la live della 16.04?
<rambo1997> Devo scaricarla
<cristian_c> rambo1997: e come l'hai installata?
<rambo1997> Da chiavetta e poi ho formattato la chiavetta
<cristian_c> hai fatto male
<rambo1997> Perchè?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: perché può servire
<cristian_c> come in questo caso, ad esempio, e in molti altri casi
<rambo1997> Quando mi serve la scarico dall'altro computer
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> rambo1997: allora masterizza su un dvd
<cristian_c> se la usb ti sembra 'sprecata'
<rambo1997> Quasi quasi, hai ragione vai...farò così
<cristian_c> !iso | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<rambo1997> Su una chiavetta ho lubuntu però, va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: in teoria zì, in pratica non si sa
<cristian_c> potrebbero essrci alcune differenze, anche se non rilvantissime
<cristian_c> +e
<cristian_c> anche se i repository sono gki stessi
<cristian_c> gli
<rambo1997> Scarico ubuntu e rimetto tutto come prima
<cristian_c> rambo1997: mandalo in sessione di prova, più che altro
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente collegati da essa qui n chat
<rambo1997> Va bene
<rambo1997> Ma col ripristino, avendo la home e la root insieme, non perdo roba?
<rambo1997> Ah scusa, ho letto ora nella guida che non perdo i dati dell'utente
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, come rimuovo quiet splash dall'avio da ubuntu già installato?
<cristian_c> rambo1997: se lo fai correttamente, la home non la perdi
<cristian_c> anche se il backup della home è consigliato in ogni caso
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ehm, te l'avevo spiegato dettagliatamente ieri sera nell'altra chat
<rambo1997> cristian_c, ma sei ingegnere?
<RSA4096> cristian_c, scami hai ragione, ma quel pc oggi se lo  è preso mio padere
<cristian_c> !chat | rambo1997
<ubot-it> rambo1997: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> RSA4096: da quale pc stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> (se pc)
<RSA4096> questo è quello mio personale
<cristian_c> RSA4096: hai anche il voyo a portata di mano?
<RSA4096> si
<RSA4096> sono tornato ora, e mi ci stavo mettendo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: ti dissi di entrare nel grub premendo 'e'
<RSA4096> ok, se premo e
<RSA4096> spunta
<cristian_c> cioè, quando appare il grub, premi 'e'
<RSA4096> grub>
<RSA4096> senza nessuna scritta dopo
<cristian_c> RSA4096: localizzi le stringhe quiet splash, le cancelli, poi premi f10
<cristian_c> vedi che succede
<cristian_c> RSA4096: 'e', non 'c'
<cristian_c> e te l'avevo detto anche ieri
<RSA4096> cristian_c, sono rincoglinito dal lavoro hai ragione
<peppe7> buon giorno se provo a stampare qualcosa con ubuntu 16.04  stampa delle copie irriconoscibili quasi tutte nere. la stampante funziona correttamente con un altro pc sul quale c'è pure ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> peppe7: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> peppe7: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<peppe7> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> peppe7: poi digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e incolla qui in canale il link risultante
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712869/
<RSA4096> cristian_c, assurdo ho provato oggi
<RSA4096> e parte
<RSA4096> ieri non adava, avevo installato, ubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu mate ecc
<RSA4096> come può essere?
<argo59> buonasera a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto per collegare in wifi il mio computer con modem tim smart casa.Mi compare IL
<argo59> SCUSATE.Mi compare il collegamento provo gliccando sopra .mi chiede la pasword ma dopo averla inserita non parte collegamento.grazie
<enzotib> argo59: sicuro di aver inserito la password correttamente, hai provato più di una volta?
<argo59> provato piu volte .inserita anche nel telefonino e funziona inserita in windos e funziona.
<argo59> Nel compiuter ho tutti e due i sistemi ma uso quasi sempre linux
<cristian_c> RSA4096: provato senza o con quiet splash?
<cristian_c> argo59: que ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *quale
<RSA4096> cristian_c, prima senza
<RSA4096> e poi con, ed entrabi i casi non si blocca più
<RSA4096> e non capisco perchè.... visto che ieri non c'era verso di farlo partire
<RSA4096> e rimaneva bloccato nel logo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> RSA4096: xomunque, quando non parte, sai dove guardare
<argo59> Non sono molto pratico di compiuter fino adesso avevo antenna weirles sopra casa e un router wifi e non ho avuto problemi con linux a collegarsi con il router wi fi
<cristian_c> argo59: ehm, però non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> a quanto pare peppe aveva dei ppa
<argo59> dovresti spiegarmi cosa vuol dire quiet splash
<cristian_c> argo59: ne ho parlato con RSA4096 , non con te
<vittorio> buona sera
<cristian_c> argo59: rileggi pure il messaggio delle 20:29
<vittorio> andatelo a prenderlo nel culo
<Davidyoghi> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema di aggiornamento con ubuntu server 16.04, qualcuno mi può dare una dritta? Grazie
<Davidyoghi> il ping è ok, ma non trova il server da cui aggiornarsi...
<Davidyoghi> sto provando a decommentare una riga sul file /et/apt/sources.list ma senza successo.....
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi:
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: che riga?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPr2xWQ5oFG
<cristian_c> perché proprio quella riga?
<cristian_c> il messaggo di errore arriva da esso?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: perchè è l'unica che comincia con deb e non con deb-src
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> e che c'entra questo?
<cristian_c> !apt | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: copio uno di quegli indirizzi sul mio file?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: hai letto le guide wiki linkate?
<Davidyoghi> si, li ci sono i link da cui aggiornarsi giusto? Vado sulla versione 16.04 e vedo che gli indirizzi sono come quelli che ho sul mio file
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: nel senso, dovrebbe spiegarti la differenza tra deb e deb-src
<Davidyoghi> si l'avevo letta, per questo non toccavo i deb-src, giusto?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: si l'avevo letta, per questo non toccavo i deb-src, giusto?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: non li decommentavo intendo
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> Tipo, può essere:
<cristian_c>     deb: questi repository contengono pacchetti binari o precompilati. Sono quelli indicati per la maggior parte degli utenti.
<cristian_c>     deb-src: questi repository contengono il codice sorgente dei pacchetti e sono utili agli sviluppatori. Nell'esempio precedente, tutti i repository di questo tipo sono commentati «#», pertanto non vengono considerati.
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: le righe deb-src le puoi ignorare, e anche commentare
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: ok, nel file sono già commentate e non le tocco
<cristian_c> esatto
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: nel file ci sono 4/5 collegamenti non decommentati che iniziano con deb, li usa tutti o si ferma al primo?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: siccome non fa più l'update pensavo di aggiungere o decommentare qualche riga per aggiungere collegamenti, ma non vedo righe con collegamenti a cui togliere solo il cancelletto
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: ovviamente escludendo il deb-src
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: controllo bene i link nelle guide ma mi sembrano come i miei, il mio file è quello dell'installazione di ubuntu server 16.04 di un paio di mesi fa, si è aggiornato fino a 2 settimane fa dire
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: che collegamenti?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: i collegamenti a cui si connette per fare l'update
<akis24> Davidyoghi: ma che problemi hai con l'update cosi si capisce meglio.. ?
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: questi gli errori https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1VMk4POjum
<Davidyoghi> akis24: questi gli errori (scusate) https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpBzWO9OUY
<akis24> vediamo ..
<akis24> Davidyoghi:  da terminale  sudo software-properties-gtk  e alla prima scheda, "software per ubuntu" a scaricare da , metti server principale , chiudi la finestra e ridai l'update e posta tutto cosi vediamo
<akis24> che sia tutto Davidyoghi eh .. paste  completo
<akis24> eheh
<Davidyoghi> akis24: dipendono dal mio pc questi errori?
<akis24> Davidyoghi: ma leggi quell oche ti si scrive ??
<akis24> Davidyoghi:  da terminale  sudo software-properties-gtk  e alla prima scheda, "software per ubuntu" a scaricare da , metti server principale , chiudi la finestra e ridai l'update e posta tutto cosi vediamo
<akis24> che sia tutto Davidyoghi eh .. paste  completo
<Davidyoghi> akis24: non ho il software-properties-gtk, lo installo...
<akis24> Davidyoghi:  e come se non riesci a scaricare ??
<cristian_c> ehm
<Davidyoghi> akis24: infatti mi sono accorto del problema scaricando un pacchetto, non lo scarica
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: forse non dovresti usare ubuntu server se non sei molto esperto di linux, tale da poterlo amministrare
<akis24> Davidyoghi:  fai vedere  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> tipo la differenza tra deb e deb-src
<cristian_c> (un esempio a caso, eh)
<cristian_c> peppe7: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c:  eh sono molto alti inizi ma da qualche parte devo pur cominciare... https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKlnz7D7IB
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713636/
<Davidyoghi> akis24: https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPOpKmywNir
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: ad esempio, facendo esperienza con una versione desktop
<cristian_c> tanto per abituarcisi
<cristian_c> peppe7: ma tu non usi ubuntu
<cristian_c> .....
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: con l'interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: sì
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: ma nella quale puoi anche usare la riga di comando
<cristian_c> ecc...
<peppe7> cristian_c, ubuntu 16.04 LTS  64 bit !!!
<cristian_c> peppe7:
<cristian_c> deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ xenial main restricted # deb cdrom:[Linux Mint 17.3 _Rosa_ - Release amd64 20151128]/ trusty contrib main non-free
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: eh.. sono partito un po' secco.... però volevo il terminale... poi per comodità andavo sull'interfaccia e non imparavo il terminale
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: ok, ma senza basi..
<cristian_c> !terminale | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> !comandi | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> !bash | Davidyoghi
<ubot-it> Davidyoghi: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: inizia col leggere queste
<cristian_c> poi passi a ubuntu server
<Davidyoghi> cristian_c: ok grazie, continuo il mio percorso di apprendimento...
<cristian_c> Davidyoghi: di niente
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi, chiedi pure
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-31
<morodey> elemenatry os è proprio un bel sistema operativo
<cristian_c> !chat | morodey
<ubot-it> morodey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<morodey> 	#ayatana.html
<morodey> ciao a tutti
<morodey> ok va bene
<ansolo> buongiorno a tutti ho seguito questa guida per installare flash http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash funziona con firefox infatti flash risulta installato ed all'ultima versione mentre invece in chromium non risulta installato come devo fare per installarlo anche su quest'ultimo
<cristian_c> ansolo: esattamente quale flash hai installato?
<cristian_c> ansolo: hai firefox aperto?
<ansolo> si scusa
<cristian_c> ansolo: e sopratutto. quale ubuntu?
<ansolo> flashplugin-installer, ubuntu mate 16.04.01
<cristian_c> ansolo: in firefox, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> ansolo: fai un pastebin del risultato, oppure posta una schermsta
<cristian_c> schermata
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ansolo> scusa cristian_c dato che ho fatto molte prove adesso ho disinstallato questo pacchetto, allora lo reinstallo e poi torno sul canale
<cristian_c> ansolo: una domanda
<ansolo> dimmi
<cristian_c> ansolo: sicuro che i contenuti da visualizzare richiedano flash=
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ormai solo una minoranza di contenuti richiedono flash, la maggior parte usa html5
<cristian_c> compreso youtube
<Carlin0> anche mp4 tipo la rai
<cristian_c> sì, la rai usa sia flash che silverlight
<ansolo> io credevo il contrario
<cristian_c> poi non so se anche la rai sia passata ad html5
<cristian_c> ansolo: credi male
<ansolo> ok
<ansolo> per esempio io sto su questo canale con chromium mentre invece con firefox la chat non la visualizzo, non penso che sia problema di flash secondo voi cosa può essere?
<ansolo> java?
<cristian_c> ansolo: sinceramente non so se la webchat usa java o flash
<Carlin0> kiwiirc non usa flash
<ansolo> allora sarà un problema di firefox
<cristian_c> ansolo: stesso problema anche sulla live?
<ansolo> scusa non ho capito cosa intendi con live
<cristian_c> ansolo: la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> che puoi lanciare tramite il supporto dvd o usb
<cristian_c> con il quale hai installato ubuntu mate
<ansolo> non ho provato con la live proverò
<cristian_c> enzotib: esatto, prova
<cristian_c> scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> quando la mandi in boot.
<ansolo> va bene proverò un altro giorno adesso non sono a casa mia
<ansolo> ok grazie allora rinucnio all'installazione di flash
<ansolo> rinuncio
<davide_> exit
<ubuntu-server-14> salve a tutti
<ubuntu-server-14> :d
<ubuntu-server-14> ieri ho scritto il mio problema ma non ho risolto
<ubuntu-server-14> ho installato ubuntu server 14.04
<ubuntu-server-14> nel pc reale
<ubuntu-server-14> un portatile hp
<ubuntu-server-14> con altro pc voglio accedere con il putty
<ubuntu-server-14> pero' non a connessione
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: hai installato ssh?
<Carlin0> magari è il router che blocca
<Carlin0> se non forwardi ...
<ubuntu-server-14> si ho installato ubuntu server
<ubuntu-server-14> oppure ssh e una cosa a parte
<ubuntu-server-14> io ho solo installato ubuntu server
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: ssh localhost cosa dice?
<ubuntu-server-14> si deve installare altro
<ubuntu-server-14> ?
<ubuntu-server-14> oppure dare qualche comando
<ubuntu-server-14> ?
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: ssh localhost cosa dice?
<ubuntu-server-14> dici quando digito ifconfig ?
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> comando: ssh localhost
<enzotib> output: ?
<ubuntu-server-14> come faccio a vedere ssh localhost
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: lo scrivi in un terminale
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: sei sicuro di essere competente per usare ubuntu server?
<ubuntu-server-14> no
<ubuntu-server-14> ecco perche cerco aiuto
<enzotib> e allora perché lo usi? a che ti serve?
<ubuntu-server-14> voglio usarlo come server
<ubuntu-server-14> a me serve solo che si collega al putty
<ubuntu-server-14> mo accendo
<ubuntu-server-14> e scrivo ssh lochalhost
<ubuntu-server-14> ?
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: questo lo può fare anche ubuntu desktop, che non differisce sostanzialmente da ubuntu server
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: sì
<ubuntu-server-14> allora mi dice
<ubuntu-server-14> ssh: could not resolve hostname lochalhost : name or service not known
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: sudo apt-get ssh
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> errore
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ubuntu-server-14> ca...o sei un grande
<ubuntu-server-14> mo funziona
<ubuntu-server-14> :d
<ubuntu-server-14> era questo il comendo giusto sudo apt-get install ssh
<enzotib> ubuntu-server-14: questo serve per avere installare il servizio su ubuntu
<Guest99785> buonasera
<Guest99785> avrei una domanda da porre considerando che da varie ricerche non ho trovato una soluzione
<Guest99785> uso regolarmente ed aggiorno backbox, ma alcuni programmi per funzionare richiedono che ubuntu sia aggiornato almeno alla versione 15 mentre io dando da terminale il comando "lsb_release -a" mi risponde che ubuntu è alla versione 14.04.5 LTS
<Guest99785> come faccio ad aggiornare ubuntu all'interno di backbox da terminale?
<Guest99785> grazie attendo vs risp.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest99785
<ubot-it> Guest99785: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Guest99785, cos'è backbox?
<Guest99785> è simile a KALI linux
<Guest99785> ex backtrack5
<fabio_cc> Guest99785, questo è il canale di supporto relativo a ubuntu e derivare ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | Guest99785, prova qui:
<ubot-it> Guest99785, prova qui:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest99785> ah ok chiedo scusa grazie mille
<fabio_cc> Guest99785, prego
<Guest99785> chiedo scusa se ridisturbo ma qui mi avete risp. in quell'altro canale no. piu o meno mi sapete dare dei tempi media di risp. da parte degli utenti
<Guest99785> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-01
<Ness> Buon giorno. Prima volta per Ubuntu Avrei un po di domande che potrebbero anche sembrare sciocche. Qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Ness
<ubot-it> Ness: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aurelio> Buona giornata e buon anno
<Aurelio> come faccio a spostare la barra di xfce in basso ?
<Stefano> Ciao a tutti, vorrei instalare xubuntu o lubuntu. quale configurazione di bios dovrei usare ?? uefi o legacy
<enzotib> Stefano: puoi tranquillamnte usare uefi
<Stefano> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-25
<Willy> Ciao
<Willy> Buon Natale a tutti
<Willy> Mi serve una mano bluetooth
<Willy> Non riesce a rilevare nessun dispositivo
<Willy> Sapreste aiutarmi?
<stefano591985> ciao buone feste a tutti
<stefano591985> ho una doamnda
<stefano591985> sono possesore di un portatile con sistema windows
<stefano591985> e vorrei istallare ubuntu mamantenedo windows e poter scegliere quale sistema poter utilizzare ..come faccio ??
<Carlin0> stefano591985, in fase di installazione scegli : installa al fianco di windows
<stefano591985> ma bisogna fare qualche partizione del disco?
<Carlin0> stefano591985, di solito fa tutto lui , poi dipende da parecchie cose
<Carlin0> avvia l'installazione e prima di completarla guarda cosa ti propone
<stefano591985> a oki e cosi allavvio del pc ho la scelta di quale programma avviare???
<Carlin0> quale sistema operativo , si
<stefano591985> a oki grazie
<titti> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto per upgrade di versione, c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano??
<Carlin0> titti, qual'è il problema ?
<Mr_Pan> titti, da quale versione stai partendo ?
<titti> chiedo scusa, non vedevo risposte.
<titti> allora ho ubuntu 14.04 lts e ho provato a passare alla 16.04 LTS così come mi veniva proposto
<titti> ma mi da un errore
<titti> dice impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento. si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante il calcolo dell'avanzamento
<titti> tra i motivi dice pacchetti software non ufficiali. ho provato a controllare source.list ma francamente non so dirvi se c'è qualcosa che non torna
<titti> è la prima volta che uso questa chat quindi scusatemi se sbaglio qualcosa
<titti> nessuno che può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> titti, a quanto pare hai incasinato il sistema installando software non ufficiale , non credo ci sia molto da fare
<Mr_Pan> titti apri il sources.list copia il contenuto e mettilo su paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> e incolla qua il link di paste cosi lo possiamo leggere anche noi
<Carlin0> i ppa ...
<titti> ppa disabilitati
<titti> ok grazie datemi un secondo che sono imbranata
<Mr_Pan> fai con calma titt
<titti> grazie
<titti> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26253163/
<titti> grazie mille intanto
<Mr_Pan> titti, dovresti commentare mettendo # alle righe 30 40 41
<Mr_Pan> e poi da terminale   sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<titti> ok provo grazie
<Mr_Pan> titti, commenta anche la riga 47
<titti> grazie
<Mr_Pan> titti, dopo che avrai fatto i vari passi ...
<Mr_Pan> prova a vedere se ti fa fare avanzamento di versione ... (lo spero ma non ci credo)
<Mr_Pan> hai ilsistema troppo compromesso ---
<Mr_Pan> nel caso
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> titti, ciao e buon natale
<titti> va bene, provo grazie mille e buon natale. Non conoscevo questa chat, grazie mille per il supporto.
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-26
<Frank123> salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio asus eee ed i video e audio sono accelerati. Come posso risolvere? grazie
<Carlin0> Frank123, video streaming tipo youtube ?
<giuliacci97> salve! sto cercando di configurare l'interfaccia grafica per il touchpad seguendo le istruzioni della wiki, solo che il file xorg.conf che apro dal terminale risulta completamente vuoto. come devo procedere a questo punto?
<tiziano_> #arabafenice
<tiziano> #arabafenice
<tiziano> irc.arabaphoenix.net
<luc99a> ciao
<ANAKIN> server
<maxx> sera a tutti non riesco ad ripristinare icona di rete ho fatto vari tentativi ma nessun risur
<maxx> ho
<maxx> ho ubuntu 14.04
<maxx> ce nessuno che puo aiutarmi? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-27
<titti> buongiorno. ho verificato grazie al vostro aiuto di avere il sistema compromesso e volevo ripristinare il sistema operativo così come da voi suggerito. ho scaricato l'immagine ISO di Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS che è la versione che ho in uso nel PC, ma non so come procedere per effettuare il ripristino senza cancellare i dati che ho. L'unica opzione che ho
<titti>  in fase di installazione è di installare Ubuntu a fianco del sistema operativo già installato, ma questo mi costringe a tenere una copia mentre volevo ripristinare. Spero di essere stata chiara e ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> !ripristino | titti
<ubot-it> titti: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<titti> si ho letto, ma non viene indicato come comportarsi con Ubuntu 14.04 nello specifico per non perdere i dati. si parla di Ubuntu 15.10 e 16.04 o di Ubuntu 12.04 sicuramente sbaglio ma non so andare avanti senza rischio di perdere i dati
<Carlin0> titti, fai backup dei dati per sicurezza , e non formattare la partizione dove reinstalli
<titti> quindi procedo come per fare una nuova installazione ma quando mi chiede di formattare dico di no??
<Carlin0> esatto titti ma cmq un backup dei dati è sempre consigliato
<titti> certamente, grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<nicolagi> salve
<nicolagi> ho appena acceso un vecchio pc
<nicolagi> con una versione di ubuntu
<nicolagi> come posso aggiornarla?
<maxfra> sera
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, lubuntu 14.04 su notebook intel celeron, ho appena collegato un monitor VGA ma, dopo averlo settato graficamente, il monitor display del notebook non viualizza più correttamente e non riesco ad ottenere la giusta risoluzione. potete aiutarmi a sistemare?
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, lubuntu 14.04 su notebook intel celeron, ho appena collegato un monitor VGA ma, dopo averlo settato graficamente, il monitor display del notebook non viualizza più correttamente e non riesco ad ottenere la giusta risoluzione. potete aiutarmi a sistemare?
<gigirock> uazz quanta gent
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-28
<Guest58368> Ciao a tutti voi, ho un problema con il mio nuovo computer
<Guest58368> ho ubuntu e non riesco a fargli gli aggiornamenti
<Guest58368> mi continua a chiedere una password
<Guest58368> come posso eliminarLa?
<Guest58368> mi potete aiutare?
<Guest58368> la password è quella iniziale
<fede_> ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una mano con curl se possibile. Brevemente: la versione che ho non supporta https, ho provato a compilare dai sorgenti (curl.haxx.se) ma non riesco ad includere le librerie necessarie (ssl immagino) prima di iniziare a compilare.
<fede_>  Sono su 16.04, curl 7.54 e per ora non ho modo di passare a qualcosa di piu' aggiornato. Qualche idea? Grazie mille
<PHIL49> Buonasera, ho installato LUbuntu 16.04. Ho problemi con il normale avvio perchè mi obbliga a mantenere una risoluzione dello schermo a 640x480. Se all'avvio seleziono Opzioni Avanzate e quindi Ubuntu ... (recovery mode) e successivamente seleziono OK senza eseguire alcuna azione, la risoluzione si avvia a 1024x768. Ho provato a salvare la configurz
<PHIL49> ione del monitor ma al riavvio ritorna a 640x480. Qualcuno è disposto a perdere un pò di tempo.
<giovanni1234567> salve, ho installato ubuntu 17.10 sul mio notebook HP 250 G3, funziona tutto perfettamente ma quando, chiudo il pc oppure riavvio, si blocca e rimane acceso, come posso risolvere? grazie
<Cristian94> Buona sera. ho un problema con Ubuntu. l'ho appena installato su un netbook acer aspire e dopo averlo installato la tastiera non sta funzionando benissimo
<Cristian94> quando accendo il pc, mi viene chiesta la password e la testiera funziona normalmente
<Cristian94> ma appena arrivo al desktop, se uso la tastiera con firefox o con i Libreoffice, devo premere molto forte il tasto per poter inserire le lettere
<Cristian94> la tastiera è come se perdesse sensibilità ai tasti una volta entrati. come posso risolvere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-29
<jk^> ragazzi, va un po lento
<jk^> non so se è il caso di continuare ad usarlo xubuntu o ripiegare su lubuntu
<jk^> !driver
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver'
<jk^> !drivers
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'drivers'
<serbio> Salve e buongiorno a tutti
<serbio> provo ad aprire file .doc o file excel su lubuntu ma il programma preinstallato non fa visualizzare tutto quello presente nel testo. Possibile installare una suite come openoffice?
<Mr_Pan> serbio, installa libreoffice la trovi nei repo
<Mr_Pan> !info libreoffice
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<elasticino> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> elasticino, ciao
<Mr_Pan> che tempo fa in toscana   ?
<elasticino> ho un divieto di accesso su ubuntu 14.10 qualcuno mi aiuta
<elasticino> ora sole io sono a pontassieve
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<elasticino> ok
<Carlin0> diakrufus, problemi di connessione ?
<diakrufus> si
<Gianpaolo> Buongiorno a tutti, come mai quando configura la mia VPN in Ubuntu 16.04 settata con OpenVPN vado incontro a DNS leak??
<gigirock> Gianpaolo, e' chiaro che hai gia' chiesto a google ?
<Gianpaolo> si
<ozstriker> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<shez> salve a tutti
<ozstriker> ho problemi drive video
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ozstriker> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ozstriker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26278359/
<ozstriker> Mr_Pan uso ubuntu 16.04.03
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, dettagli .... sk grafica visto che hai problemi di driver come dici ... su
<ozstriker> Mr_Pan  Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ozstriker> dato il comado sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, da terminale digita      glxinfo | grep string
<Mr_Pan> e incolla in
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> metti qui il link
<ozstriker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26278425/
<ozstriker> nn so  se sia un problema di driver o di frequenza dello schermo sbagliata ma ogni tanto lo schermo fa le bizze tipo diventa come un canale non sintonizzato o verde
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, qui la guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, verde?  mi sa tanto di problema al cavo ... o ad uno dei connettori ...
<Mr_Pan> sei connesso via DVI  ?
<ozstriker> si
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, appunto controlla di avere stretto bene i connettori ... da entrambi i lati ...
<ozstriker> la frequenza ottimale del mio monitor è 60hz
<Mr_Pan> il verde e´ classico di collegamento "lento"
<ozstriker> risoluzione 1440x900
<Mr_Pan> qua siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, hai letto  ?   controlla il cavo ....
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ozstriker> gia fatto
<ozstriker> l'ho cambiato
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel    <<<<<< Leggi
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, non cambiarlo .... stringere bene le viti ... lato monitor e lato pc
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> e la frequenza come la verifico
<Mr_Pan> di cosa?
<ozstriker> del monitor
<Mr_Pan> sul pc arpi Schermo li trovi frequenza e risoluzione ...
<Mr_Pan> sul monitor di solito esiste un menu apposta che ti da queste info
<ozstriker> 1440x900 60hzd manu del monitor
<ozstriker> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ozstriker> https://prnt.sc/httsi5
<ozstriker> qui non honessuna info
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, ti dice che sta a 1440*900  frequenza e´60 HZz di default
<Mr_Pan> quindi tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> continuo ad optare per il problema hw (cavo)
<ozstriker> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, 1140 * 900 hai collegato un thinkpad ?
<Mr_Pan> *1440
<ozstriker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26278507/
<ozstriker> sarebbe?
<ozstriker> no è un fisso pentium 4 3.00ghz
<Mr_Pan> ozstriker, comunque e´ ok
<Mr_Pan> 22.906] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz eP)
<Mr_Pan> c´e´ anche un'altra riga per 1440*900 ma a 70 Hz e il monitor non ci arriva ..
<Mr_Pan> ripeto controlla hw (cavo,  connettori,  connettore scheda non saldato bene ecc )
<ozstriker> ma non è che le prova
<ozstriker> e non c'è ne una impostata fissa
<Mr_Pan> no no
<ozstriker> ok cq ogni tantoho collegato il notbook
<ozstriker> ma ora o formatato a zero
<ozstriker> non dovrebbe rimanerne tracia
<ozstriker> il notebook lo uso in remoto
<ozstriker> grazie cmq
<Mr_Pan> prego
<ubrt> salve, sto riscontrando problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio pc (l'ho già fatto innumerevoli volte in passato).
<ubrt> sono nella chat giusta per chiedere aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | ubrt
<ubot-it> ubrt: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ubrt> ottimo grazie mille
<ubrt> ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 che vorrei installare in dual boot con windows 10 (il mio è un pc acer con sistema operativo win 10 nativo)
<ubrt> il problema è che dopo aver installato Ubuntu questo non parte e si avvia automaticamente Win10 anche dopo aver seguito la procedura con boot repair
<ubrt> ho disabilitato secure boot
<Mr_Pan> ubrt, e fast boot di windows   ?
<ubrt> anche quello si
<Mr_Pan> ubrt, hai fatto instalalre grub sulla partizione corretta?
<ubrt> il problema (forse di fondo) è che non parte mai l'installazione in modalità uefi come indicato sul sito
<Mr_Pan> strano
<ubrt> non saprei se grub è nella partizione corretta
<ubrt> ovviamente ho provato a scrivere la pen drive in tutte e tre le modalità di Rufus ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<ubrt> ho provato anche con la versione 17.10 (senza successo) ma ho sempre usato le versioni lts che preferisco
<Carlin0> ubrt, con che supporto hai installato ?
<ubrt> una pen drive fat32 da 8 gb
<Carlin0> ubrt, creata con che programma ?
<Mr_Pan> rufus lo ha scritto sopra
<ubrt> ho provato anche con Lili
<ubrt> ma niente
<Carlin0> ubrt, personalmente ne so nulla di uefi ma mi pare che con rufus tu debba caricare la iso sulla chiavetta dicendogli che è per uefi
<Carlin0> ubrt, in alternativa prova etcher
<ubrt> non sembra avere impostazioni particolari
<ubrt> provo comunque?
<Carlin0> così mi hanno detto ubrt , io non ho uefi non saprei
<ubrt> ho scritto il problema anche su chiedi
<ubrt> speriamo qualcuno possa risolvere
<ubrt> grazie comunque
<doomed> Mi sta succedendo spesso su UbuntuGnome 16.04 che mentre guardo le pagine in internet si blocca tutto e non riesco a chiudere le finestre, delle volte si muove solo il mouse e ma non posso fare piu niente. qualche giorno fà e comparsa la solita finestra di crash e quello che ho potuto leggere : UnreportableReason  : questa segnalazione di problema è danneggiata e non può essere elaborata
<doomed> Poco fa mi è capitato di nuovo ,avevo firefox aperto e ho aperto thunderbird si e bloccato tutto
<borland84> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot su un macbook pro del 2010. Ho provato seguendo la guida ufficiale ma poco dopo l'installazione il sistema non mi vede più nè rEFInd nè ubuntu. Grazie mille
<doomed> nessuno mi risponde?
<alien49> ciao a tutti , sono nuovo e spero di non commettere errori .
<alien49> Il mio problema e' il seguente.
<alien49> non riesco a disabilitare la richiesta di psw sul portatile. la stessa procedura trovata in rete ed applicata al pc fisso è andata a buon fine
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-30
<qwerty> ciao a tutti
<qwerty> avrei bisogno di una mano , sono abbastanza incartato
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest56325> sono in live con ubuntu
<Guest56325> ?
<Guest56325> secondo poi.. volevo sapere come partizionare correttamente per evitare futuri errori
<Carlin0> quale sarebbe la domanda Guest56325 ?
<Guest56325> quella
<Carlin0> Guest56325, hai altri sistemi installati ? hai uefi ?
<Guest56325> ora ripristino tutto come partiziono correttamente ?
<Guest56325> mi si disconnette scusatemi
<Carlin0> Guest56325, continui a cadere e non si legge cosa scrivi
<Carlin0> Guest56325, hai altri sistemi installati ? hai uefi ?
<Guest56325> ora come ora ho due sistemi installati non utilizzabili..
<Carlin0> che sistemi ?
<Guest56325> ubuntu 16.10 che utilizzavo e un win10 erano in dual boot
<Carlin0> ma vuoi tenerlo win ?
<Guest56325> io ora volevo , se possibile, ripristinare per bene ubuntu e successivamente creare una partizione con win dato che lo uso per via dell universita
<Carlin0> hai uefi ?
<Guest56325> eh si
<Carlin0> quindi win dovrebbe andare giusto ?
<Guest56325> non va invece
<Guest56325> windows in pratica mi era partito.. mi chiedeva il ripristino e nel farlo ho intaccato ubuntu e fine ora eccomi qua..
<Carlin0> Guest56325, la cosa più semplice che puoi fare è sovrascrivere la partizione che contiene ubuntu 16.10
<Guest56325> esatto anche io avevo pensato cosi
<Carlin0> che ubuntu installi ora ?
<Guest56325> ma voglio farlo per bene
<Guest56325> nella live ho una versione vecchia
<Guest56325> la 16.04
<Carlin0> la 16.04 va benissimo , ha 5 anni di supporto
<Guest56325> la aggiorno appena la installo.. per le partizioni.. e possibile dividere correttamente ssd da hdd
<Guest56325> ?
<Carlin0> quando avvii l'installazione dovrebbe rilevare la 1610 e chiederti se vuoi sostituirla
<Carlin0> dici di si e fa tutto lui
<Guest56325> sisi ma vorrei modificare come era installato.. tutto ubuntu era sull hd
<Guest56325> riesco a mettere il sistema operativo sul ssd ed il file system su hhd?
<Carlin0> system non fa parte del sistema ?
<Carlin0> per me so la stessa cosa eh
<Guest56325> anche eliminando totalmente windows se possibile.. poi sempre se possibile fare dopo la partizione per win..
<Guest56325> si ok intendevo come hdd
<Carlin0> invece è meglio che installi prima win e poi ubuntu
<Guest56325> non me lo fa installare
<Guest56325> non so che problemi ha
<Carlin0> per win non possiamo aiutarti qui
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest56325> ok , ma ubuntu che partizioni necessita
<Guest56325> se io sovrascrivo tutto con ubuntu , dato che ce l opzione in fase di installazione ho letto
<Guest56325> riesco dopo ad riinserire una partizione per win
<Guest56325> ?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest56325> va beh grazie per come schivi le domande , bel supporto
<scott78> buonasera, uso Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit faccio gli aggiornamenti ma dice che manca la connessione ha internet, quando invece è presente. Mi potete aiutare
<scott78> buonasera, uso Xubuntu 16.04 64 bit faccio gli aggiornamenti ma dice che manca la connessione ha internet, quando invece è presente. Mi potete aiutare...
<scott78> c siete
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-31
<jk^> Errore d fine anno eppure ieri sera quando l ho spento funzionava tutto
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> Che devo fare? Se faccio ok si toglie quella finestrella ma non va avanti ad aprire l os, se preme pulsante accensione si spegne, se faccio ctrl alt canc non riavvia
<webwal> ciao a tutti e scusate il disturbo a quest'ora della mattina. Volevo chiedere due cose a qualche anima pia che potesse aiutermi:
<webwal> la 1°:ho ingrandito il puntatore con
<webwal> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor size 48
<webwal> ma ogni volta che riavvio il cursore torna alla grandezza di 24 (o 21px ...ora non ricordo bene).
<webwal> Volevo sapere come posso far rimaneere permanente tale modifica, se un modo c'è.
<webwal> La 2° domanda è: Utilizzo una password di 6 caratteri per il login
<webwal> che al momento della scelta ubuntu definisce robusta (che credo sia oltre il "buona"), ma solitamente tutti i siti che si occupano di parlare di password consiglina tra le prime cose quando si parla o si ha a che fare con la creazione di password
<webwal> di crearne una con almeno 13 caratteri che viene considerato di questi tempi il minimo indispensabile.
<webwal> Dovrei crearne una di 15 complessa oppure va bene una di 6? quale lunghezza viene considerata più efficace, visto che una 6 caratteri sono facili da ricordare ma pochi e 15 caratteri non particolarmente agevoli da ricordare, ma in realtà più efficaci?
<elvino00> Buongiorno
<elvino00> Ho problemi con grub,ma non riesco a trovare delle discussione aperte che mi possano aiutare
<Carlin0> elvino00, che problema ?
<elvino00> quando provo ad avviare windows 10 da grub mi dice "cannot get C/H/S value"
<Carlin0> direi che è un problema relativo a windows
<elvino00> ho due hard disk separati.Su uno ci sta ubuntu e su un altro ci sta windows 10.Entrambi installati in modalità bios
<Carlin0> ubuntu si avvia ?
<elvino00> si
<elvino00> solo quello si avvia
<Carlin0> per win qui non possiamo aiutarti mi spiace
<elvino00> allora chi mi posso rivolgere?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<elvino00> grazie @Carlin0
<webwal> a me nessun riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> weltall, se vuoi cambiare la pass scrivi nel terminale passwd , per la storia de puntatore non saprei
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> webwal,  se vuoi cambiare la pass scrivi nel terminale passwd , per la storia de puntatore non saprei
<webwal> Si lo so ma volevo un consiglio sul fatto se sia meglio una password di molti caretteri ma magari complicata da gestire quando la si va a digitare o una password 6 facile da digitare ma pià "insicura"
<webwal> Si lo so ma volevo un consiglio sul fatto se sia meglio una password di molti caretteri ma magari complicata da gestire quando la si va a digitare o una password 6 facile da digitare ma più "insicura"
<Carlin0> webwal, quello lo puoi valutare solo tu , ad esempio a casa mia nessuno tocca il mio pc...
<webwal> ok Carlin0
<Carlin0> se vivi con altre persone , dipende quanto ti fidi
<Carlin0> se lasci il pc in giro etc etc , non posso saperlo io
<webwal> ma a livello di sicurezza da "interferenze" esterne è mi consigli una password di 6 o 12 (14 o 15 caratteri)
<jk^> Carlin0 anke a me c è un prob all avvio
<webwal> anche a casa mia nessuno tocca il mio pc
<jk^> [10:08] (jk^) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> [10:11] (jk^) Che devo fare? Se faccio ok si toglie quella finestrella ma non va avanti ad aprire l os, se preme pulsante accensione si spegne, se faccio ctrl alt canc non riavvia
<Carlin0> webwal, hai installato funzioni server ?
<webwal> No passato solamente come molti da windows a ubuntu
<webwal> ubuntu-desktop-amd64 e stop
<Carlin0> webwal, allora stai tranquillo nessuno dall'esterno accede o arriva nemmeno a poter mettere una pass
<webwal> ok.
<webwal> Mi stavo scervellando per creare password da 15-20-25 caratteri
<Carlin0> webwal, se vuoi un programma per gestire / creare pass installa keepassx
<Carlin0> !info keepassx
<ubot-it> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (xenial), package size 496 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<webwal> perchè ero sempre lì a pensare: "ah ma se metto una password di soli 6 caratteri uno sconosiuto hacker della Thailandia mi entra facile nel pc"
<webwal> Scusa se semplifico
<webwal> Era quelsto il mio dubbio
<Carlin0> webwal, sei dietro a un router e già lui ha un firewall , se non abiliti funzioni server stai tranquillo
<webwal> d'accordo.
<webwal> Scusate la paranoia ma di questi tempi dove se ne sentono di ogni in giro per la rete mi faccio effettivamente prendere sempre un po dall'agitazione
<webwal> nonostante io non metta mai niente di personale, ne codici ne password sul pc
<Carlin0> !chat | webwal
<ubot-it> webwal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webwal> ok ok. Era una rassicurazione tecnica quella che cercavo
<webwal> non volevo fare discorsi sui massimi sistemi
<Carlin0> si può chiacchierare tranquillamente in chat , qui il canale è loggato :)
<webwal> ok grazie
<webwal> comunque adesso vedrò, il discorso di Carlin0 un po mi ha tranquillizzato
<webwal> comuqnue ciao a tutti e se non ripasso faccio gli auguri di buon fine anno a tutti
<webwal> bot compresi
<webwal> ciao
<Carlin0> !auguri | webwal
<ubot-it> webwal: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno! E via con la festa!!!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WA3ZOqv7QU
<Carlin0> lol
<webwal> eheheheeh
<webwal> ciao
<jk^> Grazie lo stesso 😐
<nikolo> buon anno gente
<nikolo> ho un problemino con ubuntu17.10 server ed ip statici! con ifconfig enp7s0 191.168.1.2 riesco a dargli l'indirizzo ma al riavvio me lo cambia con finale .18 potete aiutari?
<Carlin0> nikolo, come l'hai impostato l'ip statico ?
<jjeky> Buongiorno avrei bisogno di sapere se esiste ubuntu desktop senza gnome perchè vorrei mettere kde , so che esiste la distribuzione kubuntu però vorrei sapere dove posso trovare la distribuzione ubuntu non server ma desktop senza gnome
<Carlin0> !kubuntu
<ubot-it> "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Carlin0> ops il link è vecchio
<jjeky> si lo so che c'è kubuntu però vorrei installare kde dopo l'installazione da terminale
<Carlin0> jjeky, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Carlin0> jjeky, allora devi installare da cd minimale ma non è molto user friendly
<jjeky> si si bon faccio con chiavetta usb tramite dd
<Carlin0> !cdminimale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cdminimale'
<jjeky> però stavo cercando una cosa tipo ubuntu server però senza i pacchetti server gia preinstallati all'interno della iso di ubuntu server. quindi un ubuntu server senza i vari pacchetti server. Dunque una iso ubuntu leggera
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<jjeky> però non trovo niente di che
<Carlin0> il cd minimale non installa roba server installa quello che gli dici tu
<jjeky> wow http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso quindi questo è ubuntu base senza niente ? in pratica è come ubuntu server senza i pacchetti del server?
<Carlin0> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Carlin0> è un netboot , avvia installazione e  scarica da rete quello che vuoi installare
<jjeky> Carlin0 Thanks a lot !!!!
<Carlin0> di nulla jjeky
<Carlin0> nikolo, https://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/network-configuration.html
<nikolo> ok grazie
<jjeky> Carlin0 sto usando mini.iso però fa in parte quello che cercavo cioè scarica tutte le parti basilari del sistema però io cercavo l'iso gia fatta di ubuntu e poi come fa mini.iso chiede quali software installare-
<jjeky> alla fine
<jjeky> l'iso già compilata solo delle parti basilare esiste?
<daniele_> ciao a tutti
<daniele_> ho installato ubuntu minimale, che ambiente grafico gnome flashback che display manager mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> daniele_, dipende da che caratteristiche ha il pc
<daniele_> pessime, 1 gb di ram e 16 gb di hdd
<daniele_> spero di riuscire ad aumentare l'hdd
<daniele_> se non costa troppo
<Carlin0> cpu ?
<daniele_> adesso sto testando tutto su virtualbox
<daniele_> aspetta guardo le specifiche
<daniele_>  Intel Atom a 1.6 GHz
<Carlin0> lxde al massimo
<daniele_> è un ASUS eeepc 901
<Carlin0> e sarà già lento , ma è la più leggera
<daniele_> ci avevo installato ubuntu 13.10 quello completo e funzionava bene
<daniele_> dici lxde come ambiente grafico totale?
<daniele_> 13.10 con unity
<Carlin0> la 13.10 è di 5 anni fa , oggi sono + pesanti
<Carlin0> poi fai tu
<daniele_> ma la gnome flashback è più pesante di unity?
<Carlin0> daniele_, hai chiesto consiglio , io in base al tuo hardware te l' dato , poi sei libero di seguirlo o meno
<daniele_> Carlin0, ti ringrazio ma chiedevo solo un'ulteriore chiarimento tnx
<onocop> salve, e' questo un canale su cui si possono fare domande relative a problematiche tecniche su ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-24
<Guest9964> Ho un pc Asus X541UV su cui era preinstallato Windows 10, io ho poi installato ubuntu in dual boot poichè non ero soddisfatto delle prestazioi fornite da windows. E' andato tutto bene, e quando ho fatto il riavvio dopo l'installazione e ho aperto ubuntu si è avviato velocemente. quando però ho poi spento il pc e successivamente riaperto ubuntu si è
<Guest9964>  bloccato nella schermata principale con scritto UBUNTU e i cinque pallini di caricamento sotto, poi improvvisamente è apparsa una serie di stringhe bianche in continuo movimento. Io ho lasciato il computer così per un po' di ore, ma vedendo che non succedeva niente l'ho spento. Da lin avanti tutte le volte che lo riaccendo mi succede la stessa cos
<Guest9964> a, cosa posso fare? Grazie in anticipo
<Devy> Ciao a tutti! sto cercando di installare WineHQ, e a un certo punto il terminale mi dice: "Unable to locate package winehq-stable"; che devo fare adesso?
<enzotib> Devy, stai installando da terminale?
<Devy> si si da terminale
<Devy> sto seguendo le istruzioni del sito: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Devy> consigli?
<versilia> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8vmpBY9ph4/
<versilia> questo è il risultato quando cerco di installare indesign con wine da terminale
<versilia> qualcuno sa cosa manca? in teoria nelle wineapp questa versione è segnalata come gold
<versilia> lascio la domanda in sospeso e vado a fare i regali di natale
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8vmpBY9ph4/ questo è il risultato quando cerco di installare indesign con wine da terminale qualcuno sa cosa main teoria nelle wineapp questa versione è segnalata come gold
<Carlin0> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> Carlin0: wine è supportato da ubuntu ed è nel wiki di ubuntu fino a prova contraria
<Carlin0> versilia, l'installazione di programmi virtualizzati con wine poca ha a che fare con ubuntu in quanto sistema operativo
<versilia> visto che wine non funziona come dovrebbe credo di si
<Carlin0> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<versilia> visto che è 4 giorni che chiedo se è un problema di permessi credo di si
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-26
<Wetty99> Buongiorno...  c'è qualche differenza tra installare un programma con synaptic manager o tramite terminale?
<Carlin0> Wetty99, no synaptic è una gui di apt
<Wetty99> ok! e tra il comando " apt install "  e " apt-get install " c'è differenza?
<Carlin0> apt è più moderno rispetto ad apt-get
<Wetty99> quindi il risultato è lo stesso?
<Carlin0> meglio apt
<Carlin0> ad esempio apt upgrade e apt-get upgrade non danno gli stessi riisultati
<Wetty99> ok quindi meglio senza il get...   e quando si usa il sudo davanti? per es: " sudo apt-get install " ? cosa cambia?
<Carlin0> sudo serve per dare ai comandi i permessi amministrativi , in pratica senza sudo non installi nulla
<Carlin0> !sudo | Wetty99
<ubot-it> Wetty99: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu, usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Wetty99> quindi,una volta scaricato il pacchetto, devo eseguire " sudo apt install nomepacchetto " ?
<Carlin0> Wetty99, no col comando sudo apt nomepacchetto , apt scarica e installa il pacchetto , non hai bisogno di scaricarlo tu
<Carlin0> sempre che il pacchetto sia presente nei repo ufficiali
<Wetty99> ok ora è più chiaro grazie
<Kiki9o> ciao! come faccio a installare un programma tar.xz?
<alex78> ciao
<alex78> per avere assistenza tecnica a chi mi devo rivolgere
<alex78> la risoluzione del mio pc con lubuntu è bassa
<SunOfMidnight> Buonasera a tutti, avrei solo una curiosità che mi assilla da un po': Accedendo a Ubuntu Software ho notato che nella sezione mi segnala una sorta di aggiornamento per la tastiera wireless Logiteck che attualmente uso, posso fidarmi ad installarlo oppure no? Perdonate se questa domanda possa sembrarvi sciocca
<enzotib> SunOfMidnight, qual è il nome del pacchetto?
<SunOfMidnight> Logitech Unifying Receiver RQR24.05_B0029
<enzotib> SunOfMidnight, no pm, please
<enzotib> SunOfMidnight, quello non è il nome del pacchetto
<SunOfMidnight> Scusami
<SunOfMidnight> Su Ubuntu Software è segnato solo quello
<enzotib> SunOfMidnight, apri un terminale e scrivi apt list --upgradable
<SunOfMidnight> nulla
<SunOfMidnight> Sembra un aggiornamento firmware per Logitech, ma Ubuntu Software può ricevere anche aggiornamenti di questo tipo?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-27
<Federi99> ciao a tutti! ho scaricato GPA 0.10.0, l'ho installato con " apt install gpa ", però mi ha istallatato la versione più vecchia 0.9.10... come mai?
<Carlin0> Federi99, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Federi99> l'ultima versione
<Carlin0> 18.04 o 18.10 ?
<Federi99> 18.10
<Carlin0> la versione sulla 18.10 di gpa è 0.9.10-3
<Carlin0> e non serve scaricare , apt lo fa da se
<Federi99> ma la versione 0.9.10-3 è del 2016... è ancora sicura?
<Carlin0> Federi99, tutto il software dei repo è sicuro e riceve aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Federi99> ah ok; so che qui si parla di Ubuntu, ma  la versione 0.9.10-3 va bene anche su Mint? perchè io uso anche Mint...
<Carlin0> come hai detto qui si da solo supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | Federi99
<ubot-it> Federi99: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> oppure
<Carlin0> !mint | Federi99
<ubot-it> Federi99: Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<Federi99> ok grazie
<giorgio> ciao a tutti, ho un vecchio acer aspire con installato ubuntu 13.04 vorrei installare un sistema più leggero tipo Lubuntu, come posso fare?
<Carlin0> giorgio, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<giorgio> Processore Intel Atom N270 (1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 kB L2 cache)
<giorgio> 512 MB di RAM (DDR2 533 MHz SDRAM)
<Botolo> !caps | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<giorgio> scusate
<giorgio> 8 giga di unità ssd
<giorgio> Carlin0 come faccio a trovare la scheda video? scusa ma sono un po imbranato...
<Guest91322> Buonasera sono nuovo ed è la prima volta che uso questa chat. Ho un problema con i file pdf nel senso che cliccando sul relativo link di navigazione il file non viene scaricato o visionato. potete gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Guest91322> forse sono nella chat errata?
<Guest91322> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-28
<jk^> ciao, come leggo un cd con un autorun.exe su lubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-29
<scorpio> salve
<scorpio> c'è qualcuno disponibile per un aiuto? grazie
<gigirock> !qualcuno | scorpio
<ubot-it> scorpio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<scorpio> ok grazie
<scorpio> ho un problema con i codec intel: [   15.546642] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: no codecs found!
<scorpio> le ho provate tutte ma nulla. non si attiva la scheda audio
<gigirock> scorpio: sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade
<scorpio> gigirock: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<gigirock> scorpio: devi controllare in driver proprietari se ci sono driver speciali per il tuo hardware
<scorpio> non ci sono. dovrebbe essere già tutto nel kernel
<scorpio> Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<gigirock> scorpio: uname -a ?
<scorpio> Linux Black 4.20.0-042000-generic #201812232030 SMP Mon Dec 24 01:32:58 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gigirock> scorpio: che distro hai installato ?
<scorpio> mint 19
<scorpio> poi ho aggiornato il kernel
<gigirock> scorpio: cat /etc/*release*
<Carlin0> !chat | scorpio
<ubot-it> scorpio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> scorpio, premesso che qui non diamo supporto a mint , anche il kernel 4.20 non è quello dei repo
<gigirock> scorpio: passa in ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> quindi ... o passi in chat o ...
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<Carlin0> al 90% il problema è quel kernel cmq
<SantySpice> http://www.solopornoitaliani.xxx/video/32345/resterai-vergine-fino-a-che-troverai-una-puttana.html AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH Carlin0 ma ce l'ha con te questa qui? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA senti cosa dice,sentila,sembra che ce l'ha con te AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH sìsì ce l'ha proprio con te Carlin0,ascoltala AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH che figure fai con le donne p
<SantySpice> overo idiota AHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHA sei sempre + fesso
<SantySpice> http://www.solopornoitaliani.xxx/video/32345/resterai-vergine-fino-a-che-troverai-una-puttana.html AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH Carlin0 ma ce l'ha con te questa qui? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA senti cosa dice,sentila,sembra che ce l'ha con te AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH sìsì ce l'ha proprio con te Carlin0,ascoltala AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH che figure fai con le donne p
<SantySpice> overo idiota AHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHA sei sempre + fesso
<PassyFlora> Carlin0 lu ri do pe zz e n t e mor to di fi ga ma come ti fai trattare dalle donne AHAHAHHAHAHAAH ma hai visto quel video? hai visto cosa ti dice quella fr e g na? AHAHAHHAHAAHAH sei proprio un giocattolo nelle mani delle donne ahahahahahahah ti fai possedere l' an o da chiunque abbia una f i g a AHAHAHAHAHAHAH povero de pr e sso!
<PassyFlora> Carlin0 lu ri do pe zz e n t e mor to di fi ga ma come ti fai trattare dalle donne AHAHAHHAHAHAAH ma hai visto quel video? hai visto cosa ti dice quella fr e g na? AHAHAHHAHAAHAH sei proprio un giocattolo nelle mani delle donne ahahahahahahah ti fai possedere l' an o da chiunque abbia una f i g a AHAHAHAHAHAHAH povero de pr e sso!
<Pino-78> ciao
<gigirock> eccomi
<gigirock> si adesso mi da +Ccntjf
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-30
<davide> c'è un sito per vedere le stampanti compatibiil con ubuntu 18.10
<Carlin0> davide, un sito no ma tra le più compatibili ti posso dire hp e brother
<davide> grazie
<enzotib> davide, prova anche a dare un'occhiata qui: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<davide> ok grazie 1000
<MarioGirotti> Ciao, avrei bisogno di due dritte per l' installazione di ubuntu per virtual box. Ho scaricato l' immagine disco che titola "ubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso"Io ho un processore Intel i7, e l'architettura è a 64 bit. Si tratta del file giusto?
<davide> sii
<Carlin0> MarioGirotti, dipende da che ubuntu hai tu
<Carlin0> ah ma tu vuoi installare ubuntu su vbox ...
<MarioGirotti> Esatto, uso windows
<MarioGirotti> Ho provato a creare una macchina virtuale con l'immagine disco in questione ma non parte e ritorna questo errore "this kernel requires an x86/64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<Carlin0> a parte che in linea di massima non diamo supporto a  installazioni virtualizzate è meglio la 18.04 che ha 5 anni di supporot
<enzotib> MarioGirotti, devi impostare la VM per 64, in genere è il default
<Carlin0> riguardo a quell'errore è nella macchina virtuale che hai creato
<Carlin0> se ti dice quello vuol dire che è impostata a 32 bit
<MarioGirotti> Ok, grazie mille! Mi premeva assicurarmi che non fosse un errore del tipo di file, avendo visto nel nome "amd", temevo fosse per altri processori
<Carlin0> amd64 è il nome del'architettura
<MarioGirotti> Ora è chiaro, grazie mille a tutti
<Acilia> buonasera a tutti c'è qualcuno che ci capisce di Skype?
<Acilia> mi sa che non c'è nessuno libero per una conversazione
<Acilia> vero?
<Acilia> silenzio di tomba
<Acilia> vabbé considerato che oggi è domenica...
<Acilia> mi sento una particella di sodio, c'è nessunoooo?
<Acilia> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-23
<ste84> buongiorno, vorrei creare una USB bootable per installare ubuntu su un vecchio Mac...come posso procedere?
<marcols> Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Ho un problema con il mio Ubuntu 19.10: il OS non riesce a gestire la sospensione dello schermo con il risultato che sono costretto a riavviare da tasto fisico il notebook. In pratica non si riaccende il monitor e non posso eseguire nessuna operazione. Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<justillo> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> justillo> ciao
<justillo> ciao Mr_Pan
<justillo> qualcuno usa ubuntu su virtual box? Durante l'installazione mi da schermata nera..grazie..
<Mr_Pan> justillo> purtroppo qui diamo suppoto solo per installazioni reali ... n iente VM
<Mr_Pan> chiedi a quelli di virtual box
<justillo> come non detto
<justillo> grazie lo stesso
<justillo> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-24
<bruno> Buone Feste a tutti
<Guest28461> non riesco a ricordare la password di ubuntu, la password che avevo scritto me la sta dando sbagliata. Ho reinstallato ubuntu e continua a darmi errore
<Guest28461> c'è un modo per cambiare la password del sudo?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Guest28461> per quello devi conoscere la password iniziale, è questo il problema
<Carlin0> ma anche no ... se no che reset sarebbe
<vitodoc> Dal grub di avvio seleziona opzioni avanzate, recovery mode. Una vota dentro la recovery seleziona root, ti si apre shell, scrivi passwd seguito dal tuo nome utente.
<vitodoc> è andato via
<Carlin0> eh ... aveva fletta
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-25
<InnerPower> Salve, comando per vedere se c'é scheda wifi?
<InnerPower> Non vedo la connettività wifi su nuovo pc che devo installare
<Mr_Pan> InnerPower> da console
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C Network
<Mr_Pan> e cerca se hai una shed wireless
<Mr_Pan> oppure
<Mr_Pan> lspci    e vedi nella lista se trovi una scheda wireless
<InnerPower> Ok mi sembra di aver capito che sul nuovo c'é Realtek -.-
<InnerPower> Per il wifi
<Mr_Pan> modello  esatto  ?
<InnerPower> RTL8821CE
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Carlin0> brutta rogna la realtek
<Mr_Pan> eh gia quel modello in particolare ...
<Mr_Pan> InnerPower> qua la guida per quella scheda
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1071299/how-to-install-wi-fi-driver-for-realtek-rtl8821ce-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Mr_Pan> ma ripeto é una rogna non indifferente
<InnerPower> Che sfiga... grazie
<InnerPower> Devo installare una distro che sia facilissima da usare, possibilmente vicina a Windows, e non so se sia meglio Kubuntu o tentare Mint
<InnerPower> E con questo risolvere anche la suddetta, è per mia madre
<Carlin0> !chat | InnerPower
<ubot-it> InnerPower: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<InnerPower> Ok
<InnerPower>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<InnerPower>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> leva lo spazio a inizio riga
<InnerPower> Scusate
<Carlin0> :)
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-26
<xubxubsantosetef> buon santo stefano a tutti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xubxubsantosetef> mi servirebbe una dritta perche non mi si accende la lampadine per capire come risolvere... allora...
<xubxubsantosetef> ho uno xubuntu 19.04 e alla schermata di accesso una volta che metto la password... mi ritorna li alla schermata di accesso richiedendomi la password
<xubxubsantosetef> qualche dritta
<xubxubsantosetef> ??
<bb089p> ciao sono un fotografo il sistema operativo ubuntu va bene per la fotografia con software tipo darktable ecc
<FerroTavolo> Ciao! Ho un problema con VLC, quando apro un video, il computer si blocca...
<xubxubsantosetef> per ubuntu ce gimp
<xubxubsantosetef> ferro quanta ram hai
<xubxubsantosetef> ??
<xubxubsantosetef> gimp per il fotoritocco
<FerroTavolo> no intendo video tipo film.  ho 8 GB di ram
<Mhako> ho notebook con due ssd separate, in una c'è il boot con os windows. vorrei installare ubuntu sulla seconda, com posso procdere?
<Mhako> *procedere?
<FerroTavolo> nessuno può darmi una mano?  Il mio problema è che quando apro un file video con VLC, il computer si blocca, e non posso fare altro che spegnere tutto...
<vitodoc> FerroTavolo: che video tenti di riprodurre ?
<FerroTavolo> vitodoc  qualsiasi tipo: film, serietv, video girati col telefonino....
<FerroTavolo> Grazie, ho perso il conto di quante volte abbia chiesto aiuto in questa chat senza ricevere aiuto, grazie mille
<Mhako> ho due ssd interne, con OS su SSD da 120gb e l'altra SSD da 250gb dove tengo i miei files. Vorrei installare ubuntustudio su quest'ultimo SSD. non ho dualboot, in fase di pre-installazione so che dovrei installare il boot grub2, ma come posso configurarlo se intendo installare ubuntu su altro SSD fisico?
<Carlin0> Mhako, il grub va installato sul primo disco in ordine di boot
<Mhako> ok con UEFI, togliendo il secury boot?
<matteo> se ne parlava tempo fa: https://www.codeblueprint.co.uk/2019/12/23/linux-preemption-latency-throughput.html
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-27
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<lubrick> buona sera dopo installazione kde su ubuntu mate 19.10 e aggiornamenti non mi appare piu equalizzatore pulseaudio e la musica si sente che é uno schifo si puo risolvere grazie
<lorenpier> Salve, sono nuovissimo di Ubuntu, che ho installato ( 18.04) su Windows 10. Funziona da linea di comando, ma pur avendo installato Unity , il desktop non si avvia
<lorenpier> all'avvio di ubuntu, mi appare..... mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/lorenzo/.cache’: Permission denied
<lorenpier> -bash: /home/lorenzo/.cache/wslu/integration: Permission denied
<lorenpier> poi c'è il prompt e posso lanciare i comandi testuali
<Mr_Pan> lorenpier> hai giocato con i permessi delle cartelle  ?  ?
<Carlin0> unity non c'è più sulla 18.04
<lorenpier> quindi come posso fare per avere il desktop? ho provato anche a installare il default desktop ma non so come lanciarlo
<lorenpier> e se riavvio ubuntu, arriva alla riga di comando e si ferma lì
<Carlin0> lorenpier, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> ma poi lorenpier cosa vuol dire che hai installato su windows 10 ?
<Carlin0> come hai fatto ?
<annibal> slave
<annibal> salve
<vitodoc> Ciao
<Mr_Pan> annibal> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-28
<Brucaliffo85> Buongiorno, sono un neofita di GNU Linux e vorrei installare Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS  sul mio portatile... Chiedo se è possibile con un processore intel pentium 3558U con 1.70 GHz e 4 GB di RAM?
<Carlin0> Brucaliffo85, con quella cpu meglio una derivata più leggera come lubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate | Brucaliffo85
<ubot-it> Brucaliffo85: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Brucaliffo85> Grazie della dritta!
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<xubu> buongiorno mi sa che ho fatto una stupidaggine: dal grub customizer ho selezionato su impostazioni generali ho sostituito prima voce con system setup. adesso al riavvio mi da
<xubu> come riavviare e scegliendo il disco fisso non parte più il sistemaù
<xubu> posso risolvere o devo reinstallare?
<xubu> nessuno risponde?
<emi71> salve, non riesco a installare Wine su Ubuntu 16.04 , qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !info wine xenial
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Carlin0> emi71, sudo apt install wine
<emi71> Carlin0: gia' fatto mi da un errore di pacchetti danneggiati bloccati
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin l'errore ...
<Carlin0> !paste | emi71
<ubot-it> emi71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<emi71> Carlin0: fatto
<Carlin0> e il link ?
<emi71> carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wjDm6S9bHD/
<Carlin0> così non si vede nulla , devi mettere partendo dal comando dato tutto quelllo che esce
<emi71> carlin0: ok confermi che il seguente comando e' corretto? sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<Carlin0> il comando te l'ho già detto prima
<emi71> ok allora ti giro tutto su pastebin ma non c'e' molto altro
<Carlin0> emi71, sudo apt install wine
<emi71> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K4SXkTSqDZ/
<Carlin0> vabè quando ce la fai a mettere tutto ?
<emi71> con il comando che mi hai dato quello e' tutto
<Carlin0> si ma copia tutto comando compreso e pure il finale
<Carlin0> anzi fai una cosa ..
<Carlin0> !vedisources | emi71
<ubot-it> emi71: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<emi71> https://termbin.com/qr4a
<vitodoc> Carlin0:  il comando dovrebbe essere   sudo apt install wine-stable
<vitodoc> ah ok hai messo i repo di winehq
<Carlin0> vitodoc, il pacchetto su xenil  si chiama wine
<Carlin0> e lui ha messo ppa esterni
<vitodoc> si l'ho visto adesso
<emi71> scusate non sono esperto di ubuntu come avrete capito. cioe' ho scelto un repository (sorgente) errata?
<Carlin0> emi71, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<emi71> Carlin0: ok ma come posso ripulire il tutto?
<Carlin0> emi71, sporcare è facile ripulire non sempre possibile
<pigeta> buongiorno e buone feste
<pigeta> sto cercando di aggiornare ubuntu ma mi da un errore di questo tipo : errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto gnome-accessibility-themes (--configure):
<pigeta>  il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico: è consigliato
<pigeta>  installarlo nuovamente prima di tentare la configurazione.
<pigeta> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<pigeta>  gnome-accessibility-themes
<emi71> Carlino0: ok per wine. ma se ho un software che mi serve , non presente nei repo ufficiali in pratica corro sempre dei rischi?
<giu> salve a tutti. sto usando ubuntu 18.04 (5.0.0-37) su un flashdrive usb 3.1 san disk collegato a una porta usb3. purtroppo in dischi il benchmark mi da' una velocita' di lettura di 40 MB/sec. Su windows lo stesso flash drive ha una velocita' di 115 MB/sec. Qualcuno di voi ha avuto esperienza simile con la 18.04 e le porte usb 3.0?
<marius> salve a tutti, che versione di ubuntu è meglio scaricare per installarla su pc di 7 anni fa con processore amd athlon 64 bit
<Carlin0> marius, lubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<marius> non ho capito come si chiama la versione
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<Carlin0> è una versione + leggerina
<Carlin0> cercala nel link delle derivate
<Carlin0> marius, prendi la 18.04 LTS
<marius> ok ora la cerco
<marius> da ununtu desktop, giusto?
<marius> ubuntu*
<Carlin0> !derivate | marius segui questi link
<ubot-it> marius segui questi link: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<xubu> buonasera. ho provato 2 o 3 avviatori usb per ubuntu, ma nessuno riesce a farmi vedere la usb fatta. solo se si tratta di usb sistema live
<xubu> ma per avviare boot repair disk come posso fare?
<Carlin0> xubu, per preparare una chiavetta usb pe rl'installazione usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<marius> ho aperto il link e ho di fronte la versione 18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver) desktop o server
<Carlin0> marius, di lubuntu ?
<xubu> ciao Carlin0 e già il banana dici? magari non funzia. provato anche il mint stick non funzia
<marius> no c'è scritto ubuntu e basta
<Carlin0> !derivate | marius segui questi link
<ubot-it> marius segui questi link: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<xubu> Carlin0, solo se installi ubuntu
<Carlin0> xubu, cosa devi fare ?
<xubu> Carlin0, ho commesso una stupidaggine e non so risolvere. ti riscrivo quello che avevo chiesto stamani, momento
<xubu> mi sa che ho fatto una stupidaggine: dal grub customizer ho selezionato su impostazioni generali ho sostituito prima voce con system setup. adesso al riavvio mi  da  come riavviare e scegliendo il disco fisso non parte più il sistema posso risolvere o devo reinstallare?
<Carlin0> marius, scarica questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> xubu, mai usato quel coso non ho idea di cosa faccia ,ma credo che basti che tu ripristini il grub
<Carlin0> !grub | xubu segui il link per il ripristino
<ubot-it> xubu segui il link per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xubu> Carlin0, e già ma come avvio il sistema, da cd live?
<Carlin0> xubu, metti dal bios la usb o cd/dvd come primo in ordine di boot
<xubu> fatto
<xubu> mi manca il dopo scusami Carlin0
<Carlin0> il dopo di cosa ?
<xubu> devo farlo da live?
<Carlin0> hai letto il link ?
<xubu> no sono su un altro pc, piuttosto scassato Carlin0
<Carlin0> eh devi leggerlo...
<Carlin0> spiega come fare  , anche perchè ora devo andare , mi spiace
<xubu> scusami Carlin0
<xubu> ci provo con il cello
<xubu> ok Carlin0 ma sono tutti equivalenti? i 4 sistemi, non capisco bene
<annibal> ciao a tutti
<annibal> scusate ho una domanda da fare e forse mi trovo nel posto giusto
<annibal> sto usando xubuntu e mi sto trovando benissimo a dire il vero
<annibal> ho un programma in windows che si chiama ftprush che ho tentato di installarlo con wine ma senza risultato positivo
<annibal> qualcuno di voi conosce un client ftp come ftprush che puoi trasferire i file in due server differenti e che è adatto per xubuntu??
<annibal> grazie per l'attenzione
<lubrick> scusate sono nuovo c'é qualcuno e come funziona?
<xubu> Carlin0, forse ho capito (leggere da cellulare mica facile)
<annibal> perche con filezilla client puoi trasferire solamente da locale a un server
<xubu> grazie Carlin0 faccio sapere comunque, se va e se non va
<lubrick> io non ritrovo l'equalizzatore di pulseaudio e la musica su youtube si sente malissimo
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-29
<rober> Hi all
<Guest18886> I've connected a scaeìnner to my computer
<Guest18886> the scanner is a canoscan 4200f
<Carlin0> !english | Guest18886
<ubot-it> Guest18886: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Guest18886> ok ,meno male
<Guest18886> dicevo che ho collegato il mioscanner, un canon canoscan 4200 f ad un computer nel quale ho installato ubunto release 18.....
<Guest18886> e il spftware di scannerizzazzione non rileva nessuno scanner
<Carlin0> ti dico subito che i canon hanno un livello di compatibilità con linux molto basso , io ne ho uno e non ha mai funzionato , certi modelli vanno altri no
<Guest18886> se lancio lsusb esce questo: "
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest18886> insomma lsusb roileva lo scanner
<Guest18886> ma iol software no
<Guest18886> cosa devo fare poer rendere lo scannner disponiblie al liovello applicativo?
<Carlin0> simple scan non lo vede ?
<Guest18886> $ lsusb
<Guest18886> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<Guest18886> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest18886> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.
<Guest18886> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Carlin0> glielo dissi paste
<Carlin0> vabbè
<lupo> ciao
<lupo> sono quello di prima "rober"
<Guest7129> sono stato sbattuto fuori daslla chgat percjhe avevo incollato l'output di lsusb
<Guest7129> comunque si simple scan non vede lo scanner, mentre lsusb si
<Guest7129> a mio parere e' la tipica situazione mnella quale, mancano i driver
<Carlin0> ti avevo detto di usare il pastebin ...
<Guest7129> non conosco pastebin, e' un po di tempo che avevo abbandonato ubuntu
<Carlin0> no questa è la tipica situazione di modello non supportato
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest7129> ok
<Carlin0> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-4200f.html
<Guest7129> quindi sto scanner non lo posso usare con ubuntu
<Guest7129> o meglio con sane, che mi sa che sia il supporto base in ubuntu per gli scanner
<Guest7129> c'e' qualche stratagemma con il quale posso aggirare
<Guest7129> magari installando una versione piu' vecchia di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> io per usarlo tenevo win xp virtualizzato , poi ho comprato una hp
<Carlin0> canon sia stampanti che scanner hanno una compatibilità con linux molto bassa
<Guest7129> ahh si con wine o virtualbox installando una macchina tipo xp, xche lo supportava potyrebbe funzionare
<Carlin0> alcuni modelli vanno , altri purtroppo no
<Carlin0> virtualbox
<Guest7129> una domanda
<Guest7129> installando una versione precedente di ubunto, tipo chesso' la 13 potrei far funzionare lo scanner?
<Guest7129> quali sono i problemi ad usare una versione obsoleta di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> non credo che funzioni , di solito se non funziona oggi non funzionava nemmeno ieri , casomai accade il contrario cioè che un modello che non andava ieri oggi vada
<Carlin0> se sane non lo supporta non lo supportava manco 5 anni fa
<Guest7129> non ricordo di preciso se me lo supportava
<Guest7129> ricordo che ebbi molti problemi e che dovetti smanettare con modprobe e batch vari
<Guest7129> ma non ricordo se alla fine mi funziono'
<Carlin0> ho guardato anche il sito canon e non fornisce driver specifici per linux
<Guest7129> mannaggia
<Carlin0> eh lo so ci sono passato ...
<Guest7129> mo devo trovare un disco windows ed anche i codici di attivazione?
<Guest7129> secondo voi c'e' una qualche versione linux che supporta sto scanner?
<Guest7129> anche alro tipo mepis o gentoo?
<Guest7129> come faccio a saperlo?
<Carlin0> l'unica che potrebbe supportarlo (ma ripeto "potrebbe") opensuse
<Guest7129> e mo lo scarico opensuse e provo
<Carlin0> è la distro che  ha il miglior riconoscimento hardware
<gigirock> molti scanner funzionano solo con ethernet via cavo,non lo so perche' ma e' cosi' succede anche nel
<gigirock> windows10, i Canon sono i piu' ostici anche perche' non hanno alcun supporto per driver twain, esiste una procedura di
<gigirock> cups , tramite browser che almeno specifica quali driver servono
<gigirock> Carlin0: per alcuni scanner samsung si puo' usare il driver brother......
<Carlin0> i driver per windows ci sono di quello scanner ...
<gigirock> Guest7129: (avrai un nome ?) puoi collegare lo scanner via ethernet ?
<Guest7129> si, ricordo che a suo tempo capii' anch'io che quelli su usb avevano problemi, mentre quelli su porta parallela, sempre canon, erano supportati
<Guest7129> per windows 10 no
<gigirock> parallela !!!!!!
<Guest7129> al massimo con win7, ma configurando l'applicartivo compatibile a versione precedente del sistema operativo
<Guest7129> non si puo' collegare via ethernet
<gigirock> andiamo nel difficile...
<Guest7129> si via parallela, difatti anchì'io ero rimasto stupito
<gigirock> Guest7129: mi ripeti il modello esatto
<Guest7129> ma i rpimi scanner supportati bene da sane erano quelli con la porta parallela
<Carlin0> 4200f
<Guest7129> canoscan 4200f
<Guest7129> e' un ottimo scanner, ha anche la possibilita' diu leggere i negartivi delle pellicoloe e sviluppare le foto
<Carlin0> deve essere un modello vecchio se non ha i driver per win10
<Carlin0> cmq canon non fornisce driver e sane non lo supporta ... credo ci sia poco da inventarsi
<gigirock> ho un link di opensuse che spiega come scoprire il device e cercare i driver appositi, ma non posso postarlo qui....
<Carlin0> è uscito
<Carlin0> con opensuse fa tutto yast
<gigirock> Carlin0: con l'arrivo di Win10 molti produttori hanno fatto i furbi...e non hanno creato i driver 'firmati' per win10....
<Carlin0> sto scanner non li ha manco per win 8
<gigirock> come ti diceve fanno funzionare solo driver in rete e a 64 bit
<Carlin0> scanner  a porta parallela ...
<gigirock> Carlin0: Canon e' sempre stata con la puzza sotto il naso....
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yeah> hi
<yeah> xubuntu
<Brucaliffo85> Buonasera, mi scuso per la domanda ma sono un neofita, ho installato lubuntu 18.04 e mi trovo benissimo... avrei solo bisogno di un programma tipo torrent che permetta operazioni pianificate (download da mezzanotte alle otto) in quanto su trasmission o qbittorrent non mi pare ci sia questa possibilità... Grazie in ogni caso
<Brucaliffo85> ?
<InnerPower> Come identifico il login manager in uso? Comando? Non lo trovo...
